# @@@ The turtle thread @@@@



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Anyone want to post their turtle here, be it new, old, extinct, they seem tobe too many threads on it. Just a thought.


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm game. Here are a couple of the new ones


----------



## Agent_719 (Sep 13, 2015)

Anybody know what is the price for these turtles ? Thanks !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patton250 (Aug 1, 2015)

Agent_719 said:


> Anybody know what is the price for these turtles ? Thanks !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Price??? LOL!!! Where the heck can you find one in the US? I live in the Tampa area. We just had a new Seiko store (yes the WHOLE store) built with a giant Seiko sign out front. The only watches they have are cheap battery powered quartz. I would love to try on one of these "turtles " on. I think they look cool. The good news is there are a few GS's here.

Sweet piece jkchua.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

tekong said:


> Anyone want to post their turtle here, be it new, old, extinct, they seem tobe *too many threads on it. * Just a thought.


Excellent! So, start another one.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Funny, more threads just spring out....

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Japan-made model listed on Taiwan's site (though oddly not on Seiko Japan's yet!) 

???? SEIKO TAIWAN --- ???????????? Spring Drive ???


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

perfectlykevin said:


> Japan-made model listed on Taiwan's site (though oddly not on Seiko Japan's yet!)
> 
> ???? SEIKO TAIWAN --- ???????????? Spring Drive ???


That's not a JDM model. That's why. I bet it has the English/Arabic day wheel just like the 007J model.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

hiro1963 said:


> That's not a JDM model. That's why. I bet it has the English/Arabic day wheel just like the 007J model.


Oh, I thought if it has the "J" behind the model # it's the Japan-made model.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

They are showing up in Hong Kong around 300 USD for rubber strap model, so far I can only find the black version(777)

I want to see how the new bracelet feels before pulling the trigger


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Question for those who've acquired one of these models...Does the caseback list what country the watch was cased in? The pics I've seen online don't seem to show it.


----------



## ronallan (Jun 12, 2015)

perfectlykevin said:


> Question for those who've acquired one of these models...Does the caseback list what country the watch was cased in? The pics I've seen online don't seem to show it.


Nope. You can find a photo of the caseback here: Pinoy Watch Fan: Seiko SRP777 Black "Turtle" Reissue


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

perfectlykevin said:


> Oh, I thought if it has the "J" behind the model # it's the Japan-made model.


The J literally meaning the watch was "made" in Japan is pretty much a myth/misconception.

They are just labelled as such due to where/how/who they are going to be sold (or something?). all lower-ended Seikos (like the skx007) are supposedly manufactured outside Japan.

the K's and J's are made in the same factories, they are simply given the K or J dial at the appropriate time in the process (is what i assume)


----------



## jlconferido (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is mine:










I haven't worn it since I bought it but today she will be going through some UNDSing. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

just finished modding my old 6309-7040. Still needs a proper bezel insert and likely a new crystal because this one is a bit scratched.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> They are just labelled as such due to where/how/who they are going to be sold (or something?). all lower-ended Seikos (like the skx007) are supposedly manufactured outside Japan.
> 
> the K's and J's are made in the same factories, they are simply given the K or J dial at the appropriate time in the process (is what i assume)


They are likely all assembled in the same place, from parts sourced from various Seiko or other factories in Asia. Country of origin labeling is based on the import requirements of the country they are intended to be sold in. Not all countries have requirements on watches; some countries are linked together via trade agreements, so they have common import\export requirements. Also some countries have the same requirements on certain categories of products. This allows Seiko to make versions of the same watch for different clusters of countries, rather than specific versions for each country.

In the USA, for example, imported watches need to have the country in which the movement was assembled clearly marked where consumers can see it, such as on the face or casebook (can't be inside). "Assembled" is defined as a substantial final improvement, meaning the movement can be partially assembled in one country, then completed in another, and labeled "made in" the second country. But it also means the movement can't be almost completely assembled in a one country, and then superficially modified in another country, and label "Made in" that second country.

Watches not imported into the USA don't have this requirement.


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks to all for sharing.

For all of you in the Philippines that already have the new SRP777s, who did you purchase yours from?

Did any purchase through the seller "The Top Watch"? If so, please let us know how the transaction went.

All the best!



jkchua said:


> I'm game. Here are a couple of the new ones


----------



## AlexH123 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crimson75 (Jan 23, 2013)

Here's my new turtle, Srp777k, just landed Turkey only two days before. And of course bought it quick


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

paradiver said:


> Thanks to all for sharing.
> 
> For all of you in the Philippines that already have the new SRP777s, who did you purchase yours from?
> 
> ...


I purchased mine from a well known trader and watch store owner. I haven't heard of the top watch before. Do they have a website?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

crimson75 said:


> Here's my new turtle, Srp777k, just landed Turkey only two days before. And of course bought it quick
> View attachment 6478890


Did you get it in turkey? Is there any problems with chapter ring alignment? looking good!!


----------



## crimson75 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks, yes it had been arrived to Turkey on saturday, and i bought the first ones i know. No problem of the indexes, all fit on the line i think, very happy for my turtle at all)


----------



## Cr15py (Apr 14, 2015)

They're on the Bay now exporting from Singapore.


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mine just arrived from Malaysia. The strap is an absolute dust magnet, but it is a stunning watch. Here's a comparison shot next to my 007:


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Subbing because I NEED to buy one as soon as they hit the market.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay, Sears has the SRP777 for $321 after coupon code.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Okay, Sears has the SRP777 for $321 after coupon code.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is great news!!!!:-!

Sears.com

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Spring-Diver said:


> This is great news!!!!:-!
> 
> Sears.com
> 
> ...


And this. SRP775

Sears.com

Is *SEARS35OFF300 * the right coupon code? ​


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yup, SEARS35OFF300 works.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Cr15py said:


> They're on the Bay now exporting from Singapore.


Just checked. All BS prices. They can f off, or play ball.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Okay, Sears has the SRP777 for $321 after coupon code.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, this is an unexpected first source in the U.S.!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Order placed- delivery expected 1/7/2016


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

So stoked I'll actually be able to see them in the flesh. Of course I'll have to pick perfect specimens:-d Hopefully Sears will receive the Pepsi & the Blue as well.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

1978ish. Got new hands and dial in the 1980's, had its first overhaul 11 months ago. Actually, it needed it about two years ago. So make that 1978-2013 for its first run of service free operation. Had Jack do the overhaul, he put in a new sapphire crystal (mine looked like a beaver gnawed on it). Also got a new insert. The face and hands were so crumbly though, that I couldn't stand it, and just bit the bullet for new face and hands, doing something completely different..... And it gets regular wear!


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

patton250 said:


> I would love to try on one of these "turtles " on.


Bring your wallet. The Turtle is perhaps the nicest wearing Seiko diver ever produced.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey Doug, can you get out a ruler or calipers and measure this? I think the 007 is 46mm? The original is 48mm. How does it fit vs. your 007?



Doug507 said:


> Mine just arrived from Malaysia. The strap is an absolute dust magnet, but it is a stunning watch. Here's a comparison shot next to my 007:


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

CharlieBandroid said:


> Bring your wallet. The Turtle is perhaps the nicest wearing Seiko diver ever produced.


I gently disagree. Seiko Tuna is the best looking and wearing Seiko diver produced. Turtle is second. Lol..


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

RSDA said:


> OK, this is an unexpected first source in the U.S.!


Sears must have fakes! its not 2016 yet! 
Wheres that guy that kept ranting about how the ones people were getting in SE Asia were all fake


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

RSDA said:


> OK, this is an unexpected first source in the U.S.!


I know ..right:-d

I called my AD "Time Zone" ...he met with his sales rep today. He actually showed the Sears link to him. Sales rep said they're having a meeting after the first of the year. Hopefully this will be a world wide release. As it should be:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Doug507 said:


> Mine just arrived from Malaysia. The strap is an absolute dust magnet, but it is a stunning watch. Here's a comparison shot next to my 007:


Dang. 007 fits just perfect for me. I think the new Turtle will be a bit too big.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

My vintage 'Turtle'...


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

I clicked through to see who the "Sears Authorized Supplier" was on the SRP777 at sears.com. None other than chrono24.com! Chrono24.com was out-of-stock yesterday and is now showing "price on request" on their site. I wouldn't hold your breath on the promised delivery date at sears.com


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Triton9 said:


> I gently disagree. Seiko Tuna is the best looking and wearing Seiko diver produced. Turtle is second. Lol..


Ah, vanilla and chocolate...!!!

I have four Tunas, but _to me_ the 6309-704x just feels better on the wrist. Could be because of the very old, very worn yet solid linked bracelet mine sports (with folded endpieces).


----------



## Cr15py (Apr 14, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Just checked. All BS prices. They can f off, or play ball.


I'm afraid I'll have to wait a while until I get my own Pepsi. :-(


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

I am still waiting for the reasonable parallel import to come in, then I getting all four .

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

According to my calipers, the 6309-2015 is 45mm wide (excluding the crown) and 47mm lug-to-lug.



nepatriot said:


> Hey Doug, can you get out a ruler or calipers and measure this? I think the 007 is 46mm? The original is 48mm. How does it fit vs. your 007?


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

domed sapphire will be a must, I wish someone will study the new turtle crystal and either see what current crystals are compatible, or make one


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

frenco said:


> domed sapphire will be a must, I wish someone will study the new turtle crystal and either see what current crystals are compatible, or make one


Someone over at SG is already selling double dome sapphire for the new turtles. Nice look for a new watch


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

RSDA said:


> I clicked through to see who the "Sears Authorized Supplier" was on the SRP777 at sears.com. None other than chrono24.com! Chrono24.com was out-of-stock yesterday and is now showing "price on request" on their site. I wouldn't hold your breath on the promised delivery date at sears.com


Where does it say that? Says "sold by: Sears" on the sales page, and in the cart for me?


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

BDC said:


> Where does it say that? Says "sold by: Sears" on the sales page, and in the cart for me?


Weird! It has changed since yesterday.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

jkchua said:


> Someone over at SG is already selling double dome sapphire for the new turtles. Nice look for a new watch


Who's SG?


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Direct links to the two models Sears.com has:

SRP775 - Black and Gold w/bracelet ($371.25)
Sears.com

SRP777 - Black w/rubber ($356.25)
Sears.com



BDC said:


> Where does it say that? Says "sold by: Sears" on the sales page, and in the cart for me?


Yeah, looks like it's Sears to me too, not a marketplace seller.
You think they'd have them in-store? I haven't been in over a decade, haha.


----------



## jjohn73 (Dec 26, 2014)

shelfcompact said:


> Direct links to the two models Sears.com has:
> 
> SRP775 - Black and Gold w/bracelet ($371.25)
> Sears.com
> ...


use code sears35off300 for $35 off


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Go to Sears through befrugal for 6% cashback, and "watches10", saves an additional few dollars off over the other code.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

shelfcompact said:


> You think they'd have them in-store? I haven't been in over a decade, haha.


Tried my local store first, not even a single Seiko.


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

frenco said:


> Who's SG?


Sorry for using an abbreviation. SG is Singapore.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

jkchua said:


> Sorry for using an abbreviation. SG is Singapore.


Thank you! So who, in sg, is offering the sapphire upgrade?


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

The SRP777 is now sold out at Sears.


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone with both Turtle and a Sumo that can show a side by side pic? They look about the same size looking at the 007 comparison.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Any good places to pick them up in Hong Kong? I'll be there at the end of February for 5 days, TIA


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

tkoz said:


> Anyone with both Turtle and a Sumo that can show a side by side pic? They look about the same size looking at the 007 comparison.


With my post count I am not allowed to post links yet, so I'm putting it this way:

Go here: the watch site dot com
Then go >Forums > The Japanese Watch Discussion Forum > Seiko Reviews > Review of the new Prospex Divers SRP773, 775, 777 & 779

There you will find a comparison picture with the new turtle and a limited edition Sumo (but the dimensions are the same to the regular Sumo).


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> With my post count I am not allowed to post links yet, so I'm putting it this way:
> 
> Go here: the watch site dot com
> Then go >Forums > The Japanese Watch Discussion Forum > Seiko Reviews > Review of the new Prospex Divers SRP773, 775, 777 & 779
> ...


Good looking out: http://www.thewatchsite.com/16-seik...-new-prospex-divers-srp773-775-777-779-a.html


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

RSDA said:


> I clicked through to see who the "Sears Authorized Supplier" was on the SRP777 at sears.com. None other than chrono24.com! Chrono24.com was out-of-stock yesterday and is now showing "price on request" on their site. I wouldn't hold your breath on the promised delivery date at sears.com





BDC said:


> Where does it say that? Says "sold by: Sears" on the sales page, and in the cart for me?





RSDA said:


> Weird! It has changed since yesterday.


Ok, I'm looking at my unshipped order on Sears.com... It now says _shipped by Sear authorized supplier. _ Doesn't specify Chrono24, but it's likely from your post. I paid for one of the faster shipping methods, supposedly Jan. 8th delivery. Wait, & see at this point.

Anyone know the deal with chrono24, they don't appear to be a direct seller?


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

BDC said:


> Ok, I'm looking at my unshipped order on Sears.com... It now says _shipped by Sear authorized supplier. _ Doesn't specify Chrono24, but it's likely from your post. I paid for one of the faster shipping methods, supposedly Jan. 8th delivery. Wait, & see at this point.
> 
> Anyone know the deal with chrono24, they don't appear to be a direct seller?


Chrono24 is kind of a amazon/ebay type of site for watch dealers.


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

Could any of the Turtle owners oblige me with some comparison shots with the skx007/9 please? I know there was one great review with a couple of pics, but i was looking for a more in-depth comparison in terms of size and perhaps how it wears on wrist?


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

naihet said:


> Could any of the Turtle owners oblige me with some comparison shots with the skx007/9 please? I know there was one great review with a couple of pics, but i was looking for a more in-depth comparison in terms of size and perhaps how it wears on wrist?


Check out post #24 in this thread. ;-)


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

JRMARTINS said:


> Chrono24 is kind of a amazon/ebay type of site for watch dealers.


Thanks. That's what it seemed, thought I was missing something.


----------



## SwingModern (Apr 10, 2014)

RSDA said:


> I clicked through to see who the "Sears Authorized Supplier" was on the SRP777 at sears.com. None other than chrono24.com! Chrono24.com was out-of-stock yesterday and is now showing "price on request" on their site. I wouldn't hold your breath on the promised delivery date at sears.com


Why won't Sears deliver? You think this is a scam?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

SwingModern said:


> Why won't Sears deliver? You think this is a scam?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got my notice of shipment/delivery notice from ups yesterday. Should be in hand by close of business tommorrow. That is three days ahead of the original delivery date promised by Sears. Scam it is not!


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

Doug507 said:


> Check out post #24 in this thread. ;-)


Thanks Doug! Don't know how i missed that!o|


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)

I actually came across the pepsi on rubber one in HK, THE ALIGNMENT WAS PERFECT AND NOT OFF. (Sorry no photos we were busy chatting.) It was going for HKD2500 (after discount). Im waiting for him to stock up on the gold one!!!


----------



## box_of (Jan 31, 2012)

Where abouts in HK?


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with watches88?


----------



## Maithree (Jan 17, 2013)

Does anyone know how much the models with the bracelet wieghs?


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

SwingModern said:


> Why won't Sears deliver? You think this is a scam?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not a scam. I was merely noting that Chrono24 seemed to be pretty much the only place on the web that had the watches, and it was interesting to see that they were the source at Sears. Sears seems to sell a lot of stuff through other vendors.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

RSDA said:


> It's not a scam. I was merely noting that Chrono24 seemed to be pretty much the only place on the web that had the watches, and it was interesting to see that they were the source at Sears. Sears seems to sell a lot of stuff through other vendors.


Didn't think anything was sketchy either... This seems to be the supplier through chrono24, if in fact that's Sears supplier, lol.

Chrono24 SEIKO GRAND SEIKO G-SHOCK BABY-G CITIZEN CASIO HONG KONG

Out of HK, $449.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Aaahhhrggghhh I'd love an orange dial version


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

My 777 and 773 came in today. Perfect alignment on everything. Ho Chuan is an AD because warranty cards were stamped and properly filled out.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Finally! Well worth the wait. You got two perfect specimens. Sweet!


cold_beer839 said:


> My 777 and 773 came in today. Perfect alignment on everything. Ho Chuan is an AD because warranty cards were stamped and properly filled out.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

You guys suck...............I just ordered a 775 from the Sears link that was posted in this thread.....it'll be here Friday..........so much for my New Year's Resolution of buying less watches.


----------



## Jack19 (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyone know if Strapcode's bracelets, with solid end links, for the 6309-7040 will fit???


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

cold_beer839 said:


> My 777 and 773 came in today. Perfect alignment on everything. Ho Chuan is an AD because warranty cards were stamped and properly filled out.


that's a very nice combo! congrats!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Ordered mine thru Sears last week-- arrived this afternoon!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

CWBYTYME said:


> Ordered mine thru Sears last week-- arrived this afternoon!


Nice! mine's still processing. Should of ponied up for faster shipping, lol, Friday arrival for me.

Able to tell where it came from?


----------



## SwingModern (Apr 10, 2014)

Just ordered from Sears. Got some good discounts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Adding mine. Just got here. Love it.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Damn you all. This wasn't even on my radar until I moseyed on over here to f21 and just happened across this thread. A few clicks over on Sears.com (what?!) and a 775 is its way to me. Paid for the expedited shipping and am told it'll be here by Friday.


----------



## dwat (Nov 22, 2014)

How do these feel on the wrist as compared to the skx series? IS the turtleback comfy? Does it wear bigger?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

oldspice said:


> Damn you all. This wasn't even on my radar until I moseyed on over here to f21 and just happened across this thread. A few clicks over on Sears.com (what?!) and a 775 is its way to me. Paid for the expedited shipping and am told it'll be here by Friday.


See?
This is why we must end the so-called "war on drugs" BS.
It's... futile. ;-)


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Jack19 said:


> Anyone know if Strapcode's bracelets, with solid end links, for the 6309-7040 will fit???


I read on SCWF that they will fit.


----------



## seikoseekr (Dec 31, 2015)

So does anyone know if/when these will be released in the U.S. on a large scale? I'm trying to be patient to see where the price on these goes but it'd be a shame to miss out.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Could be the photos but to me it looks like the bezels on both of those are out of alignment and don't line up with the 12 o clock marker. Could you verify this? Thanks!



cold_beer839 said:


> My 777 and 773 came in today. Perfect alignment on everything. Ho Chuan is an AD because warranty cards were stamped and properly filled out.


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

Ordered mine from Sears 12/31 but the order still shows it is "processing." 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

It's just the photo, that's how they were before being removed from the boxes. Everything lines up exactly on these two. BTW, the bezel action on both is vastly improved over the SKX series.



Degr8n8 said:


> Could be the photos but to me it looks like the bezels on both of those are out of alignment and don't line up with the 12 o clock marker. Could you verify this? Thanks!


It wears larger than the SKX, and it's physically larger.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

BDC said:


> Nice! mine's still processing. Should of ponied up for faster shipping, lol, Friday arrival for me.
> 
> Able to tell where it came from?


Was purchased thru Sears- Shipped from Seiko USA in New Jersey-- Hopefully that means more are inbound for US Market!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Direct from the mothership!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

cold_beer839 said:


> BTW, the bezel action on both is vastly improved over the SKX series.


This is a really good point that I hadn't heard anyone bring up before - the bezel action really is nice


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

seikoseekr said:


> So does anyone know if/when these will be released in the U.S. on a large scale? I'm trying to be patient to see where the price on these goes but it'd be a shame to miss out.


How would you miss out?


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

seikoseekr said:


> So does anyone know if/when these will be released in the U.S. on a large scale? I'm trying to be patient to see where the price on these goes but it'd be a shame to miss out.


I wouldn't worry about that, these will be a popular model for a long time. Shortages will only last while the hype of the release is with us.


----------



## amoredimamma (Feb 8, 2011)

They are really all awesome.....


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

I am still waiting for my vendor to bring it all, have book all e 4 model

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"I must say"...Ordered a 775 @ Sears dot com!
*


----------



## cochrome (Dec 29, 2014)

hiro1963 said:


> Finally! Well worth the wait. You got two perfect specimens. Sweet!


I don't think there are any perfect speciment in the first batch. The 6 o'clock indice will be 
closer to 29 minutes marker by varying degree even when the sword is spot on.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

cochrome said:


> I don't think there are any perfect speciment in the first batch. The 6 o'clock indice will be
> closer to 29 minutes marker by varying degree even when the sword is spot on.


maybe seiko QC lapsed on this one and somehow a perfect specimen slipped through the misalignment check.


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

AleSKX said:


> Ordered mine from Sears 12/31 but the order still shows it is "processing."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Called Sears to find out my order status and they said to expect delivery on Friday.

Got home and my 777 was there. Happy day!

Definitely wears larger than a 007. Crown action is smoother. Chapter ring a bit off on mine, but not as bad as my original release Sumo date misalignment issue.

- Alex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

A few more observations that aren't obvious from the photos (at least they were somewhat ambiguous to me):

Seconds hand pointer is silver, not white

Black dial is more black than the 007 dark charcoal dial

Hour markers look applied, or are at least subtly framed with what looks like metal edges

Strap looks similar to the new Tuna straps, but the material and design are slightly different. These do collect dust (unlike the Tuna straps) and the inner texture is molded like pebbled leather. Tuna straps have a grid-like inside texture.

- Alex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

cold_beer839 said:


>


The dial and chapter ring seem almost black in this picture. Are they actually blue like the bezel, is it just the picture making them seem black?


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

AleSKX said:


> Called Sears to find out my order status and they said to expect delivery on Friday.
> 
> Got home and my 777 was there. Happy day!
> 
> ...


Good to know. I placed my order on 1/4 and was told at checkout that it would be here on 1/8. Order is still "processing". Chatted with Sears support yesterday and was told to expect it by then, so we'll see. I was also able to retroactively add the SEARS35OFF300 coupon code that I forgot in my excitement to check out! C'mon Friday!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

oldspice said:


> Good to know. I placed my order on 1/4 and was told at checkout that it would be here on 1/8. Order is still "processing". Chatted with Sears support yesterday and was told to expect it by then, so we'll see. I was also able to retroactively add the SEARS35OFF300 coupon code that I forgot in my excitement to check out! C'mon Friday!


Mine was scheduled for 1/8 delivery also, (ordered 12/31) received a tracking yesterday for delivery today. Coming straight from Seiko, and they shipped 2nd day air.


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)

Can anyone let me know if 779's dial is dark blue like 009 or black?


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

BDC said:


> Mine was scheduled for 1/8 delivery also, (ordered 12/31) received a tracking yesterday for delivery today. Coming straight from Seiko, and they shipped 2nd day air.


Also good to know, thanks. Here's hoping my order status moves from "processing" to "shipped" today. I did pay for the expedited shipping, so hopefully it'll ship today, 2-day air. Fingers crossed.

And, on a side note; I've never been a fan of gold coloring on watches and was dead set on grabbing a Pepsi when I could get my mitts on one. But, the more I looked at live pictures of the 775, the more it grew on me. Should be interesting to see it in real life.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Tourbillion87 said:


> Can anyone let me know if 779's dial is dark blue like 009 or black?


From the pictures I've seen, the dial and chapter ring appear to be a dark blue. Someone with the actual watch, of course, can confirm!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

garydusa said:


> *"I must say"...Ordered a 775 @ Sears dot com!
> *


775...


01/06/20167:50 A.M.Out For Delivery

:-!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

cochrome said:


> I don't think there are any perfect speciment in the first batch. The 6 o'clock indice will be
> closer to 29 minutes marker by varying degree even when the sword is spot on.


There is a review on 'thewatchsite_dot_com' about the SRP777. It's title is 'Seiko Prospex SRP777 Review' *. *Due to my low post count, I am not allowed to post links yet. 
This review was written by an employe of an Australien watch dealer, they have received 45 copies of the new turtle and he reports, that there were no misalignments!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Just landed....


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Lookin' good, guys. I still don't have my tracking number, but Sears assures me it's going out today and the tracking number will be emailed to me by day's end. We'll see!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Franz-Anton (Dec 26, 2015)

Congrats! That's a handsome watch, It is now on the top of my list.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

T-Hunter, your pics are some of the best advertising I've seen for this watch! It's now on my radar.


T-hunter said:


>


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I can't help thinking

_leave some gold out there for the rest of us =]_


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

My goldie is coming tomorrow!


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Cripes, now I have to pick up a black and gold one too....Won't somebody please think of my wallet before they post pics like that???


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

shelfcompact said:


> My goldie is coming tomorrow!


Mine too! Just got my tracking number - next day air!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

T-hunter said:


>


THIS, man. Wow. For some reason I can't figure out the Sears discount. I got to have this.


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank You Sears!!! Mine just came in today...I'll try to get better shots soon.














My apologies for the crappy lighting...


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Peahi said:


> Thank You Sears!!! Mine just came in today...I'll try to get better shots soon.
> View attachment 6572906
> 
> View attachment 6572914
> ...


hows the chapter ring alignment?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

My 775 arrived today - very fast shipping from Ho Chuan.

Everything lines up, even though it may look a bit misaligned - just a hurried snap until I can get the bracelet adjusted and take some proper pictures:


----------



## carlborg (Oct 6, 2013)

Peahi said:


> Thank You Sears!!! Mine just came in today...I'll try to get better shots soon.
> 
> Did it ever show a shipping status at Sears.com? I placed my order 31 Dec and it still says "Processing." Its going to an FPO AE, so I know it wont make the shipping date, but others have said it arrived while still in a "Processing" status.
> Cheers


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Has anyone checked if the Turtle crown will fit the SKX007 case? Would be valuable information for us modders .


----------



## SwissWatchGuru (Jun 2, 2008)

My new pepsi turtle on a matching Nato Strap:










Have a nice day!

Roland


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

carlborg said:


> Peahi said:
> 
> 
> > Thank You Sears!!! Mine just came in today...I'll try to get better shots soon.
> ...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Mine:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/knock-knock-whos-there-seiko-2746858.html


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Finally got the bracelet adjusted - and the jeweller struggled with it on account of the short pins.

Happy to finally have it on my wrist:


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

chrono24 is asking 449 US dollars for this models, those guys are crazy.
Does anyone know any trust online seller that can ship one for Portugal?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

speed200 said:


> chrono24 is asking 449 US dollars for this models, those guys are crazy.
> Does anyone know any trust online seller that can ship one for Portugal?


Ho Chuan

Ho Chuan Watch


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Forgot to post here 

Received my new turtle last week.Loving it!

























Next to my 6309

























And did some strap changes today.

































































Here's the watch next to my wumo


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

speed200 said:


> chrono24 is asking 449 US dollars for this models, those guys are crazy.
> Does anyone know any trust online seller that can ship one for Portugal?


Check watches88.com not sure about shipping issues but they have them for $339.00


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

speed200 said:


> chrono24 is asking 449 US dollars for this models, those guys are crazy.
> Does anyone know any trust online seller that can ship one for Portugal?


Sempre bom ver outro Lisboeta por aqui! (sorry to the non portuguese speaking WIS!)

I ordered from Ho Chuan, cost me 374 euros shipped via EMS, but it will probably be a bit higher after customs! Ordered it on Jan 5th and it was shipped on Jan 6th. I also requested they check the watch for any misalignment and they said they would, I´ll report on this after I receive it. I´ll PM you with the final cost when I receive the watch.

Abraço


----------



## Lostinthewoods (Jan 11, 2012)

Slight chapter ring misalignment on many of these examples is annoying. Hoping to be able to pick one out in person next week. Going basic black 777 for now.


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

JRMARTINS said:


> Sempre bom ver outro Lisboeta por aqui! (sorry to the non portuguese speaking WIS!)
> 
> I ordered from Ho Chuan, cost me 374 euros shipped via EMS, but it will probably be a bit higher after customs! Ordered it on Jan 5th and it was shipped on Jan 6th. I also requested they check the watch for any misalignment and they said they would, I´ll report on this after I receive it. I´ll PM you with the final cost when I receive the watch.
> 
> Abraço


777 sold out at Ho Chuan's


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Toying w/different straps on the rainy day. Absolutely loving the 775!

Have good one guys!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Obrigado JRMARTINS, fico a espera do feedback. Abraço. 
(sorry for the Portuguese speaking here at WIS) 

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, the UPS man made me a happy camper this morning. Received my 775 direct from Seiko USA in Mt. Olive, NJ around 10:00am. As a side note, I used to do a lot of work in NJ and, many times, held training sessions in and around Mt. Olive and Rockaway. Had I known Seiko USA's HQ was just across the street....... I shudder to think!

The chapter ring lines up perfectly on mine and, so far, I don't see any day/date alignment issues. I haven't fully explored the lume, but it's a Seiko, so I'm not worried. And, speaking of lume, it's very nice and evenly applied and doesn't blob out the sword at 12 o'clock (although it looks like it does in photos). Also, the indices, as others have noted, is nicely framed by gold. I stated before that I wasn't generally a fan of any gold coloring on watches, but for some reason, this watch just wears it so well. Color me happy.

The bracelet is solid, well made, and fits well - and with solid end links to boot. Pins and collars are a pain (I fondly, or not so fondly - can't decide - remember resizing a Monster bracelet way back in the day, with only a couple of straightened out paperclips as I had no watch tools then - lots of frustrated cursing going on that day; more so than normal!), but it's a pretty solid system and works well. I'm playing around with different straps and settled on this no-name ISOfrane I had laying around. The watch is pretty impressive and wears very well, both with the bracelet and various NATOs, ZULUs and other straps. I have a Seiko, flat vented 22mm strap coming in to give it that "vintage" 6309 look, so we'll see how that feels as well.

Overall, I'm impressed. And, still just little shocked that Sears, of all places, got the jump on other US retailers! Who would've thunk it?!

On to the obligatory HAWS (hairy arm wrist shot):


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

carlborg said:


> Peahi said:
> 
> 
> > Thank You Sears!!! Mine just came in today...I'll try to get better shots soon.
> ...


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

speed200 said:


> chrono24 is asking 449 US dollars for this models, those guys are crazy.
> Does anyone know any trust online seller that can ship one for Portugal?


Supply and demand!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

RSDA said:


> Supply and demand!


Yes I know but it´s a little to much for that movement.
I´ll wait some more time.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

RSDA said:


> Supply and demand!


Yes I know but it´s a little to much for that movement.
I´ll wait some more time.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

oldspice said:


> Well, the UPS man made me a happy camper this morning. Received my 775 direct from Seiko USA in Mt. Olive, NJ around 10:00am. As a side note, I used to do a lot of work in NJ and, many times, held training sessions in and around Mt. Olive and Rockaway. Had I known Seiko USA's HQ was just across the street....... I shudder to think!
> 
> The chapter ring lines up perfectly on mine and, so far, I don't see any day/date alignment issues. I haven't fully explored the lume, but it's a Seiko, so I'm not worried. And, speaking of lume, it's very nice and evenly applied and doesn't blob out the sword at 12 o'clock (although it looks like it does in photos). Also, the indices, as others have noted, is nicely framed by gold. I stated before that I wasn't generally a fan of any gold coloring on watches, but for some reason, this watch just wears it so well. Color me happy.
> 
> ...


What's the size of your hairy wrist?


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Darn it, I can't wait to get one.

There's two on eBay that are in the US..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Prosp...815377?hash=item280f34e051:g:4lAAAOSwoydWjetX


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

JRMARTINS said:


> What's the size of your hairy wrist?


7 1/2 inches, 7 1/4 if I shave.....


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

oldspice said:


> Well, the UPS man made me a happy camper this morning. Received my 775 direct from Seiko USA in Mt. Olive, NJ around 10:00am. As a side note, I used to do a lot of work in NJ and, many times, held training sessions in and around Mt. Olive and Rockaway. Had I known Seiko USA's HQ was just across the street....... I shudder to think!
> 
> The chapter ring lines up perfectly on mine and, so far, I don't see any day/date alignment issues. I haven't fully explored the lume, but it's a Seiko, so I'm not worried. And, speaking of lume, it's very nice and evenly applied and doesn't blob out the sword at 12 o'clock (although it looks like it does in photos). Also, the indices, as others have noted, is nicely framed by gold. I stated before that I wasn't generally a fan of any gold coloring on watches, but for some reason, this watch just wears it so well. Color me happy.
> 
> ...


Got a shot where we can see the dial face on to see the chapter ring alignment? Also in your pic is looks like that 12hr marker is one big blob, looks like depending on the lighting if you see the gold metallic outlines it looks correct where the marker is split with the sword but in other ligjhting conditions it looks like one single piece. Think Seiko should of made the gold metallic outline a bit thinner on the inside of the 12hr marker to prevent that. All the other models don;t have this issue since there is no outline on the markers and you can clearly distinguish that the 12hr marker is split


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

arlee said:


> Got a shot where we can see the dial face on to see the chapter ring alignment? Also in your pic is looks like that 12hr marker is one big blob, looks like depending on the lighting if you see the gold metallic outlines it looks correct where the marker is split with the sword but in other ligjhting conditions it looks like one single piece. Think Seiko should of made the gold metallic outline a bit thinner on the inside of the 1hr marker to prevent that. All the other models don;t have this issue since there is no outline on the markers and you can clearly distinguish that the 12hr marker is split


I think that the 12:00 marker looks "blob-ish" at an angle because the lume is so liberally applied. Straight on, there's a clear distinction between the lume and the sword. You can see it a bit better in this picture as well as the alignment of the chapter ring. It's still hard to show both of those things in a crappy iPhone picture, but rest assured, the ring is aligned and there's a distinction between the lume and the sword at 12:00.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Goldie has been delivered. About to go home to open it.

Ordered from Sears late on 1/1 with free shipping option.
UPS says it's come directly from Seiko Corp of America.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

oldspice said:


> 7 1/2 inches, 7 1/4 if I shave.....


Hope it fits my 6.5 inch Chewbacca wrist!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

shelfcompact said:


> Goldie has been delivered. About to go home to open it.
> 
> Ordered from Sears late on 1/1 with free shipping option.
> UPS says it's come directly from Seiko Corp of America.


I don't see it on Sears site. Where did you find it? Thanks

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Anybody else get the completely wrong manual?
Mine came with one for an analog quartz solar watch cal. V172.

Man I had a tough time getting the bracelet off even with the drilled lugs. It's so easy on my tuna.



mario24601 said:


> I don't see it on Sears site. Where did you find it? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


Just search for SRP777 or SRP775. 
The black model is currently out of stock.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

shelfcompact said:


> Anybody else get the completely wrong manual?
> Mine came with one for an analog quartz solar watch cal. V172.


I noticed the same thing! Mine came with a manual for the cal. V172 alarm/chrono too! What gives, Seiko USA???


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

Peahi said:


> Thank You Sears!!! Mine just came in today...I'll try to get better shots soon.
> View attachment 6572906
> 
> View attachment 6572914
> ...


Love the strap choice. When are we going to see an underwater shot with one of these at work?


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Came with aftermarket everything. Decided to update dial, hands and insert to the skx007.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

My turtle is here!..........or actually, it's there, at home. I just ordered it Monday afternoon from Sears.com, it was supposed to be here tomorrow (Friday), but my wife called me at work and says theres a package from Seiko USA, came UPS 2'nd day air. Sears website still says "In Progress", but it's here!


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

I want to mod one of these so frikkin' bad....


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

CharlieBandroid said:


> I want to mod one of these so frikkin' bad....


LOL! Me too.

Got da Feeee~vaaa!


----------



## MrCrystal (Dec 10, 2015)

Double Dome AR Sapphire now listed on the Bay. I did the DD first before the flat and bubble.
it is a low DD @ just over 1mm just enough to take away the flat look.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Glad I chose the Black/Gold - I can see why many people aren't happy with the Prospex logo. In white it's very obtrusive, but in gold it's very subtle:


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

JRMARTINS said:


> Hope it fits my 6.5 inch Chewbacca wrist!












Here is a 6.25" wrist shot from my phone. When viewed straight on the lugs do not overhang my wrist (but my wrist is barely wider).

Mine is running -1 sec/day so far it seems.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

AleSKX said:


> Here is a 6.25" wrist shot from my phone. When viewed straight on the lugs do not overhang my wrist (but my wrist is barely wider).
> 
> Mine is running -1 sec/day so far it seems.


Thanks for the info! Looking good!


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

MrCrystal said:


> Double Dome AR Sapphire now listed on the Bay. I did the DD first before the flat and bubble.
> it is a low DD @ just over 1mm just enough to take away the flat look.


this is nothing short of a miracle, the sapphire upgrade available before the watch!
congrats, you're faster than light and anticipated the future!


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Adding a few phone pics below.

I'm keeping it on a repro waffle strap from UncleSeiko.
Looks and feels great, but I'll take a few days to decide if I want to keep it. Perhaps I'll get the sapphire crystal for it.


















With the waffle strap:









Next to his older cousin.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice! First I've heard of 'uncleseiko', but a quick search turned him up over at the SCWF. That's a great looking strap (and very affordable!). Now, I just wish someone would come up with a 22mm MarineMaster waffle - that is my all-time favorite "vintage" strap.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

oldspice said:


> Nice! First I've heard of 'uncleseiko', but a quick search turned him up over at the SCWF. That's a great looking strap (and very affordable!). Now, I just wish someone would come up with a 22mm MarineMaster waffle - that is my all-time favorite "vintage" strap.


Here they are... Men&apos;s 22mm Waffle Strap for Your Seiko Marine Master Professional Tuna Diver | eBay


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I ordered mine today(1/8/16) at about 2AM and chose the quickest shipping as I want it as soon as possible. I wanted the rubber strapped version(my wrist is not a fan of metal bracelets) but Sears was all out of them(dang early adopters!!!!!  ) so I got the metal band version as it was ether that or none at all and I ain't waiting for a restock.

The metal band will live in the Seiko box. I plan on putting it on a bond nato strap I got from Broad Arrow a few years ago. I may down the line get the Seiko metal band sized up but for now i want to wear it like somebody would have worn the original(ether on rubber strap or cloth band)

I have a couple of questions for you folks that got the sears.com ones


1. Does it have country of origin on it? The reason I ask is I cannot find this on Seiko USA's site so perhaps this is a "sanctioned" gray market watch by Seiko to test the market?

2. Does this come with Sears paperwork in it in order to return it if it I don't like it(can't think that will happen) or if it is defective?

3. Is Seiko sticking the wrong owners manual in the box?

4. I have never ordered from Sears.com before, am I able to return a watch from Sears.com to the local Sears store?

5. How is the crown action on this watch? Is it smooth and does it screw down easy?

6. Will the Z22 flat strap that is on the SKX173 and A35 fit well on this watch?

Thanks


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

another 22mm waffle strap option from DAGZ

http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1163481


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

oldspice said:


> Nice! First I've heard of 'uncleseiko', but a quick search turned him up over at the SCWF. That's a great looking strap (and very affordable!). Now, I just wish someone would come up with a 22mm MarineMaster waffle - that is my all-time favorite "vintage" strap.


There was someone making those in black and orange versions a few years ago, but I can't remember who. They were stuff like the OEM ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

journeyforce said:


> I ordered mine today(1/8/16) at about 2AM and chose the quickest shipping as I want it as soon as possible. I wanted the rubber strapped version(my wrist is not a fan of metal bracelets) but Sears was all out of them(dang early adopters!!!!!  ) so I got the metal band version as it was ether that or none at all and I ain't waiting for a restock.
> 
> The metal band will live in the Seiko box. I plan on putting it on a bond nato strap I got from Broad Arrow a few years ago. I may down the line get the Seiko metal band sized up but for now i want to wear it like somebody would have worn the original(ether on rubber strap or cloth band)
> 
> ...


See my answers embedded above...


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the waffle strap suggestions, all. But, I really want one of the Seiko straps for the MM, but in 22mm - just looks so cool! Here's one on a Sumo I had....


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Can't seem to stop myself from taking photos of this thing!


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

shelfcompact said:


> Adding a few phone pics below.
> 
> I'm keeping it on a repro waffle strap from UncleSeiko.
> Looks and feels great, but I'll take a few days to decide if I want to keep it. Perhaps I'll get the sapphire crystal for it.
> ...


Have one on order! Looks good on the waffle!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

AleSKX said:


> There was someone making those in black and orange versions a few years ago, but I can't remember who. They were stuff like the OEM ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


W Jean had them...

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

And... one with the flat vent Z22. OK, I'll stop now....


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

What's the consensus on the price? Does anyone think it'll tick down a bit?


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

merl said:


>


So, the Turtle is just about the same size as a Sumo and not an SKX? I guess I pictured it smaller - or maybe its the photo. (Two beauties by the way).


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

I had a quick look at a 775 in a shop yesterday, and by enormous effort of will managed not to acquire it. (I have burnt my watch budget for this quarter... already.  ) Under artificial light, it seemed different from the fantastic pictures that you have all been posting - more yellow than gold; those of you that have one, how does it look in natural light?


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

oldspice said:


> Thanks for the waffle strap suggestions, all. But, I really want one of the Seiko straps for the MM, but in 22mm - just looks so cool! Here's one on a Sumo I had....


Try WJEAN swbstore on e-bay-- i got one there last year


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

tkoz said:


> So, the Turtle just about the same size as a Sumo and not an SKX? I guess I pictured it smaller - or maybe its the photo. (Two beauties by the way).


Thanks! It is lug to lug a bit smaller.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

oldspice said:


> Can't seem to stop myself from taking photos of this thing!


Must resist, must resist...


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Just want to report that I picked up a 22mm Super Jubilee designed for the 6309 for use with my 779 New Turtle, and it absolutely did not work. I've seen it reported that these bracelets will fit the new models, and my anecdotal evidence unfortunately suggests that isn't the case without modification of the end links. The 6309 intended end links have more of a curve than the lug of the new Turtle case will accept. You can physically get the bracelet "stuck" with the springbars slightly engaged, but they pop right out and the bracelet falls right off at the slightest twisting motion. I should note I've sized and fiddled with every watch and bracelet I've ever bought, don't think it's gonna work unless you feel like filing down the end links of these bracelets. 

Just an FYI.


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

carlborg said:


> Peahi said:
> 
> 
> > Thank You Sears!!! Mine just came in today...I'll try to get better shots soon.
> ...


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Can someone post some lume shots and talk about the accuracy? 

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

speed200 said:


> Can someone post some lume shots and talk about the accuracy?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


Mine is running, dead seriously, + 1 seconds / day right now. Will be interesting to see if it maintains that kind of incredible accuracy after the movement breaks in/settles.


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

oldspice said:


> And... one with the flat vent Z22. OK, I'll stop now....


Looks good! I think z22 will be my daily beater strap for this watch.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Peahi said:


> carlborg said:
> 
> 
> > .... I really dig seeing everyone post up their pics! Keep posting them!
> ...


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

CWBYTYME said:


> Try WJEAN swbstore on e-bay-- i got one there last year


Thanks, CWBYTYME. Found their online store and a 22mm MarineMaster strap is on its way!


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

I think a 775 is definitely in my future once the initial buzz (and prices) die down a little. C'mon, Amazon!

Do do any of you new Turtle owners also have Monsters or Monster Tunas? I'm trying to get a feel of how big these wear. I was worried my SRP637 was going to be too big, but it's ok - barely. I'm hoping the Turtle reissues will wear a little smaller than the 637.


----------



## faca (May 2, 2015)

I need some pics wit skx007 side by side thanks

Enviado desde mi GT-I9195 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

faca said:


> I need some pics wit skx007 side by side thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9195 mediante Tapatalk


I think that in the first pages you will find some pics. Search.
Page 3 post 24


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Memento Vivere said:


> Mine is running, dead seriously, + 1 seconds / day right now. Will be interesting to see if it maintains that kind of incredible accuracy after the movement breaks in/settles.


From time to time give us some feedback about it.
I cant wait to pull the trigger in a new one and give some rest time to my old one.
One day my wife will kill me because of seiko´s divers.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> I think a 775 is definitely in my future once the initial buzz (and prices) die down a little. C'mon, Amazon!
> 
> Do do any of you new Turtle owners also have Monsters or Monster Tunas? I'm trying to get a feel of how big these wear. I was worried my SRP637 was going to be too big, but it's ok - barely. I'm hoping the Turtle reissues will wear a little smaller than the 637.


HDK-- I have own Monsters,a 637 and a 655 Baby Tuna- i think that the new turtles wear as well as any, smaller than the 637 and baby tunas and just a hair larger than standard monsters. The cushion case really fits the wrist well.


----------



## faca (May 2, 2015)

Thanks

Enviado desde mi GT-I9195 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

CWBYTYME said:


> HDK-- I have own Monsters,a 637 and a 655 Baby Tuna- i think that the new turtles wear as well as any, smaller than the 637 and baby tunas and just a hair larger than standard monsters. The cushion case really fits the wrist well.


Thank you - I'll "dive" right in, then. Nyuck, nyuck, nyuck...


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Just got mine yesterday. I think the steel keeper is going to have to go, it keeps slipping off the tongue end.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I heard the new line of turtles have been discontinued, where can I pick one up fast?!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Guys, could someone post an up-to-date list of online retailers where the new turtles can be purchased? THANKS


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Tickstart said:


> I heard the new line of turtles have been discontinued, where can I pick one up fast?!


No, no, don't worry, they are not limited, definitely! It's only that Seiko seems to have sent very low amounts of these to different countries in a first batch. That's why they are sold out almost everywhere at the moment. It started in Asia, then Australia, then USA .. from what I have seen on the forums.
Here in Germany I have the impression that no local retailer has received them yet, only a few online retailers got a few. My copy is expected for the next days or few weeks, I guess that that will be the second or third small batch arriving here in Germany.

Just be patient. ;-)


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> No, no, don't worry, they are not limited, definitely! It's only that Seiko seems to have sent very low amounts of these to different countries in a first batch. That's why they are sold out almost everywhere at the moment. It started in Asia, then Australia, then USA .. from what I have seen on the forums.
> Here in Germany I have the impression that no local retailer has received them yet, only a few online retailers got a few. My copy is expected for the next days or few weeks, I guess that that will be the second or third small batch arriving here in Germany.
> 
> Just be patient. ;-)


 yeah I was only kidding around. Trying to spread the infamous SKX-rumour ya know..


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Tickstart said:


> yeah I was only kidding around. Trying to spread the infamous SKX-rumour ya know..


I heard about that.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> I heard about that.


Yeah it's quite scary. Apparently Seiko is discontinuing (besides the SKX and the new Turtle!) the entire world's energy production so we're all doomed D:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Tickstart said:


> I heard the new line of turtles have been discontinued, where can I pick one up fast?!


ha. ridiculous!

edit: oop, i didn't scroll down any farther haha


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

oldspice said:


> Thanks for the waffle strap suggestions, all. But, I really want one of the Seiko straps for the MM, but in 22mm - just looks so cool! Here's one on a Sumo I had....


Here you go and I've had one for over a year now.

Seiko 22mm M22 waffle strap repro wjean28 William Jean strapboutique
http://www.strapboutique.com/mobile/Product.aspx?id=37515


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Does anyone know if the new turtle has the same bezel/dial size as the skx 007-009-011 . I would love to see a 011 orange dial in one.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

nervexpro55 said:


> Does anyone know if the new turtle has the same bezel/dial size as the skx 007-009-011 . I would love to see a 011 orange dial in one.


Should have the same dial size. 7S, 4R and 6R movements can interchange dials (and hands). Don't know about bezel size.

What I really want to know is if the crown will fit the SKX007 case.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

randb said:


> Just got mine yesterday. I think the steel keeper is going to have to go, it keeps slipping off the tongue end.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I have used a black o-ring at times on other watches to secure the strap and it works very well. Never see it.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Can I play ?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Really, I'm attempting to learn here and the more I read the more I get confused. If I might also ask, who is SG?


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Stromboli said:


> Really, I'm attempting to learn here and the more I read the more I get confused. If I might also ask, who is SG?


It is not a who but a where. SG stands for Singapore.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

59yukon01 said:


> Here you go and I've had one for over a year now.
> 
> Seiko 22mm M22 waffle strap repro wjean28 William Jean strapboutique
> Seiko 22mm M22 waffle strap repro wjean28 William Jean strapboutique


Yep, ordered one last night from there - thanks!


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

CWBYTYME said:


> HDK-- I have own Monsters,a 637 and a 655 Baby Tuna- i think that the new turtles wear as well as any, smaller than the 637 and baby tunas and just a hair larger than standard monsters. The cushion case really fits the wrist well.


can you post side by side pics of the 637 with the turtle reissues so we can get the size in relation to each other?


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

6306 : A blast from the past - 1979


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

tekong said:


> I am still waiting for the reasonable parallel import to come in, then I getting all four .


Well... what can i say... we're on the same boat, waiting to nab the four turtles swimming from Japan to this little warm and cozy island along the equator!!!
Duh... i guess will have to wait for the J-Turtles for a period of 6 mths or so... due to that long distance from Japan... Ever seen Finding Nemo?


----------



## Ardy (Sep 17, 2011)

you guys think the prices on these will eventually drop a bit? they are currently over 400 dollars


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Ardy said:


> you guys think the prices on these will eventually drop a bit? they are currently over 400 dollars


I would expect these to hit the 200/250 dollars by June when the supply is more readily available, the 787 and 789 that's being released in May should hit these numbers by December if there is such a demand for them when initially released.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

love the waqy people are trying to talk prices down


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

knightRider said:


> love the waqy people are trying to talk prices down


Remember these?








Remember how high was it priced when it was launched? Now?

It's a matter of time. If you want others to look at your wrist, to get more attention, nab the turtles during the first few waves.
If you're not particular about how others envious of your hunt, get it much later when the price goes down... it's like how aromatic between hot coffee and cool coffee is...


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

You can get the 777 for $318 and less. I wouldn't sweat the full retail prices. They will never be as cheap as the SKX007.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

cpl said:


> Should have the same dial size. 7S, 4R and 6R movements can interchange dials (and hands). Don't know about bezel size.
> 
> What I really want to know is if the crown will fit the SKX007 case.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hmmm. Like if it's a more obtainable crown for 007 movement swaps?


----------



## Ardy (Sep 17, 2011)

cold_beer839 said:


> You can get the 777 for $318 and less. I wouldn't sweat the full retail prices. They will never be as cheap as the SKX007.


where at ?


----------



## Lostinthewoods (Jan 11, 2012)

Ardy said:


> where at ?


Sears for now. I am sure Amazon will be next.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Lostinthewoods said:


> Sears for now. I am sure Amazon will be next.


Sears is pushing 360+ with tax (with discount codes). Where are these cheaper turtles?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> Hmmm. Like if it's a more obtainable crown for 007 movement swaps?


Yep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikoseekr (Dec 31, 2015)

Not sure if this has already been mentioned, but maybe in order to distinguish these from the original turtles these should be dubbed the ninja turtles.
















There are 4 of them and the ninja bit kinda fits with the whole sumo, shogun vibe.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That's moRe than a couple! 
Wow. 
anyways, to answer one of them, no you can't return it to the store. It's stated in the paperwork it comes with. Must be shipped back. No prepaid label.



journeyforce said:


> I ordered mine today(1/8/16) at about 2AM and chose the quickest shipping as I want it as soon as possible. I wanted the rubber strapped version(my wrist is not a fan of metal bracelets) but Sears was all out of them(dang early adopters!!!!!  ) so I got the metal band version as it was ether that or none at all and I ain't waiting for a restock.
> 
> The metal band will live in the Seiko box. I plan on putting it on a bond nato strap I got from Broad Arrow a few years ago. I may down the line get the Seiko metal band sized up but for now i want to wear it like somebody would have worn the original(ether on rubber strap or cloth band)
> 
> ...


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> I would expect these to hit the 200/250 dollars by June when the supply is more readily available, the 787 and 789 that's being released in May should hit these numbers by December if there is such a demand for them when initially released.


Don´t think so, see the SKX for example.


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Looking for a rubber strap for the 773... anyone know if Seiko makes a the same strap as on the 777 and 779, but in BLUE? If so, where to buy?


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

svendsenp said:


> Looking for a rubber strap for the 773... anyone know if Seiko makes a the same strap as on the 777 and 779, but in BLUE? If so, where to buy?


SBBN037 blue Tuna

https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=24436290

Strap comparison: SBBN03__ vs. SRP77__

Last year, I acquired an SBBN037 which came with a blue strap and while I found the strap very comfortable and high quality, I really wanted a black strap on this watch. I liked everything about the blue OEM strap minus the color and the lack of a second keeper loop.

When the new Turtle came out I was curious if the straps would be the same. Turns out they are not. Both are listed in specs as silicone and are both much more comfortable than the old urethane Seiko straps like the Z22. But the Tuna strap is better--it doesn't attract dust, whereas the Turtle strap is a bit of a magnet. It seems a bit less grabby on the skin too, but this may also be in part because the designs are slightly different. The photos are hard to see perhaps, but the Tuna strap has a very different texture on the underside. And--get this--shorter on the buckle side by nearly half a centimeter (est.).

https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=24436850

Try calling Seiko. They are supposedly getting a black one in for me sent from Japan.

Not selling mine though.


----------



## Cobbgoblin (Oct 12, 2011)

AleSKX said:


> When the new Turtle came out I was curious if the straps would be the same. Turns out they are not. Both are listed in specs as silicone and are both much more comfortable than the old urethane Seiko straps like the Z22. But the Tuna strap is better--it doesn't attract dust, whereas the Turtle strap is a bit of a magnet. It seems a bit less grabby on the skin too, but this may also be in part because the designs are slightly different. The photos are hard to see perhaps, but the Tuna strap has a very different texture on the underside. And--get this--shorter on the buckle side by nearly half a centimeter (est.).


That's too bad that these new silicone straps are such a dust magnet, I think they look great, especially the metal keeper.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ardy said:


> where at ?


http://http://hochuanwatch.com/about-us

His stock is updated daily on his website (and so is the RM to USD). Right now all he has is the 779, but yesterday he also had the 777. He's selling them as fast as he gets them. Took about 2 & 1/2 weeks to get to NC from Malaysia (I ordered the 777 and 773 from him in December). The 777 and 779 are priced at $311 today.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

AleSKX said:


> SBBN037 blue Tuna
> 
> Just Arrived, Seiko SRP777 Turtle Diver, Modern 6309 - Page 4
> 
> ...


Very glad for the comparison. Thanks!
I was hoping I could source cheap straps that matched the Tuna from these models, but I guess not. I love my Tuna silicon strap.


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

Ed.YANG said:


> It's a matter of time. If you want others to look at your wrist, to get more attention, nab the turtles during the first few waves.
> If you're not particular about how others envious of your hunt, get it much later when the price goes down... it's like how aromatic between hot coffee and cool coffee is...


I nabbed a couple before Christmas and they're still in the box hahaha

I'm thinking if I should sell one or even both. My 6105 with came along with the delivery has really been an attention seeker..


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

shelfcompact said:


> Very glad for the comparison. Thanks!
> I was hoping I could source cheap straps that matched the Tuna from these models, but I guess not. I love my Tuna silicon strap.


You're welcome. The Tuna strap is north of $80+shipping through Seiko US, so it isn't cheap. Seiya was kindly willing to give me the Seiko part number (R01X021J9) for the black one. Without it, Seiko US couldn't identify which one I needed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

Cobbgoblin said:


> That's too bad that these new silicone straps are such a dust magnet, I think they look great, especially the metal keeper.


They attract more dust than the Tuna strap but not a huge amount compared to other silicone straps I have. To me it is an acceptable amount.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobbgoblin (Oct 12, 2011)

That's definitely good news. I for one hate the old Z22 straps, so I was really hoping these new ones would be a large improvement.


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

This modern straight vents might look good on them too


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

cold_beer839 said:


> http://http://hochuanwatch.com/about-us
> 
> His stock is updated daily on his website (and so is the RM to USD). Right now all he has is the 779, but yesterday he also had the 777. He's selling them as fast as he gets them. Took about 2 & 1/2 weeks to get to NC from Malaysia (I ordered the 777 and 773 from him in December). The 777 and 779 are priced at $311 today.


I hope that was all due to the holidays! I ordered a 775 on the 6th of January and it shows it's on route to Portugal since the 8th. Hope it doesn't take 2 1/2 weeks to get here!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I really can't complain about the new strap. In fact I love not. Feels great on the wrist and dust hasn't really been an issue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

T


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

I think the 775 looks pretty sharp on this UncleSeiko waffle!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey oldspice, how's the finish on this one? Is it a lint/dust magnet? Made of rubber or silicone? Thanks. 


oldspice said:


> I think the 775 looks pretty sharp on this UncleSeiko waffle!


Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

The waffle always looks good!!

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

oldspice said:


> I think the 775 looks pretty sharp on this UncleSeiko waffle!


Absolutely! A monochrome black strap boosts the shape of that wonderful body so much, it's a great combination. And it's a crazy effect, while it mutes that little shiny effect the golden turtle can show with the metal bracelet, the black monochrome amplifies it's special beauty. I think Seiko has done a great job in the design of the 775. (Waitin' for my copy and for a black flat vent I ordered parallel ...)


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

oldspice said:


> I think the 775 looks pretty sharp on this UncleSeiko waffle!


Ah so you picked one up as well eh?
Very nice, it really does suit it well.


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

Chewbacca likes vent straps.









Come on Amazon, how long do we have to wait!


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

here are my turtles:
775, 777, 6309-7049, and Lamafa Diver


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

helvetica said:


> here are my turtles:
> 775, 777, 6309-7049, and Lamafa Diver


Love them. 
What's a Lamafa??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Long live the Turtles.

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

I would be interested in a SRP773 if only the dial were the same blue as the bezel insert...


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

helvetica said:


> here are my turtles:
> 775, 777, 6309-7049, and Lamafa Diver


But which is your favorite?

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love them.
> What's a Lamafa??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Lamafa Diver is a watch made by Athaya Vintage its a homage to the 6105.I have to have it, its a great homage, well build and most of all, i have to support a micro watch company from my own country trying to do good things. You can find more info here:
Athaya Vintage Watch - A Timeless Timepieces - AV002 - Lamafa Diver Watch

you may also find the review from Worn&Wound here
http://wornandwound.com/2015/06/08/athaya-vintage-av002-lamafa-review/



mario24601 said:


> But which is your favorite?
> 
> Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


I do not have a single favorite, they all have their own quirks. I like the new ones because i don't have to worry a single thing about them, under warranty, not afraid of its waterproof ability, and i know they will just work. The 6309 is a great watch to have, the patina tells many story even though i have to be slightly be careful with it, i enjoy its flaws. Lastly the Lamafa is a great watch, very proud to have and be able to support a local business.

i also have some classic vespas and 1 modern, and they're just about the same experience. my classics have their own personalities and flaws and would leave me stranded on the side of the road, i do not mind it, i enjoy it, its part of owning them.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you Helvetica


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> T


^ Nice canvas straps! Do you mind me asking where you got them from?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thorien said:


> ^ Nice canvas straps! Do you mind me asking where you got them from?


Contact my buddy Art from DrunkArtStraps.

[email protected]

He is Panerai7 here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

^ Cheers! Will do...


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

looks just as fabulous on isofrane too


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm really having Turtle fever. My 779 has started a sickness, I think. Just ordered a 6309 and will have to somehow resist ordering a second new turtle (that gold one! Ugh!).


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

anyone else has the 775 where Sat. on the day wheel doesn't line up straight when jumping to that day? mines a bit crooked, rest of the days line up straight


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Well mine arrived this morning and it is great.

Anybody sitting on the fence on this, go out and buy it. The watch feels very substantial. I have it on a 22mm flat vent strap from a SKX173 and it makes it look like a classic 6309.

I will say the removing the bracelet was a pain in the back end, I had to use 2 paperclips and gently pull on the bracelet end link while pushing the springbars in.

The watch came in a blue Seiko watch box with a UPC(Barcode) that said SRP775(like the one on my SKXA35 and 173) and it came with all tags and the clasp of the bracelet was covered with plastic. BUT I got a Seiko solar chronograph owners manual. It does not dampen the experience as I know how to use a regular 3 hand watch but it is curious and is as if Seiko does not have booklets for the watches yet.

Here is a horrible pic of the watch on my wrist.(I have not yet even adjusted the time and date)


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

journeyforce said:


> Well mine arrived this morning and it is great.
> 
> Anybody sitting on the fence on this, go out and buy it. The watch feels very substantial. I have it on a 22mm flat vent strap from a SKX173 and it makes it look like a classic 6309.
> 
> ...


Looks great, my 775 finally shipped!

How's the bezel gold color? On some pics it looks more yellow than gold.

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> Looks great, my 775 finally shipped!
> 
> How's the bezel gold color? On some pics it looks more yellow than gold.
> 
> Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


It looks pretty good. I had a Seiko SKX011J(aka the orange diver) with this same gold colored bezel numbers and I loved it.

The interesting thing was I got an email at 5pm EST that said the watch shipped and gave me a tracking number. When I clicked on the tracking number I discovered the watch had already arrived at my home.

You will love it.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

I've asked the guy's from olfert & Co watches in Germany the delivery time of the 777 and the response was two weeks because they have many back orders from various models. A little bit strange. 

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

speed200 said:


> I've asked the guy's from olfert & Co watches in Germany the delivery time of the 777 and the response was two weeks because they have many back orders from various models. A little bit strange.


Well, here in Germany it looks like Seiko has yet only sent very few x-turtles to very few retailers, that preordered very early. Olfert is one of them, but supply is extremely short. If you look for the SRP775 on their website, this is even scheduled for 1. of April.

My dealer has preordered many months ago and I will get my 775 from his first batch. This is announced for end of January, 'maybe earlier'. Another retailer has told a customer, that Seiko Germany has sent out x-turtles this week and another retailer has confirmed, that he will get some this week too. These should be from the small second batch, that comes to Germany.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

I personally contacted Seiko Portugal and was informed that there were no plans to have these released on both Portugal and Spain (they are the same market region)


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Well, here in Germany it looks like Seiko has yet only sent very few x-turtles to very few retailers, that preordered very early. Olfert is one of them, but supply is extremely short. If you look for the SRP775 on their website, this is even scheduled for 1. of April.
> 
> My dealer has preordered many months ago and I will get my 775 from his first batch. This is announced for end of January, 'maybe earlier'. Another retailer has told a customer, that Seiko Germany has sent out x-turtles this week and another retailer has confirmed, that he will get some this week too. These should be from the small second batch, that comes to Germany.


This store is trusty? 
399€ for the 777 shipping include.

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> I personally contacted Seiko Portugal and was informed that there were no plans to have these released on both Portugal and Spain (they are the same market region)


Always the same thing

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

speed200 said:


> This store is trusty?
> 399€ for the 777 shipping include.


You are talking about Olfert, right? I am not their customer (rather buying local), but they are well known, have a very good reputation and many users on Germany's biggest watch board (UhrForum - UhrForum) are customers of Olfert. From all that, I say yes, they are absolutely trusty!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> You are talking about Olfert, right? I am not their customer (rather buying local), but they are well known, have a very good reputation and many users on Germany's biggest watch board (UhrForum - UhrForum) are customers of Olfert. From all that, I say yes, they are absolutely trusty!


Thanks for the answer. 
Looks like I'm going to pull the trigger and wait two weeks for the 777

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> You are talking about Olfert, right? I am not their customer (rather buying local), but they are well known, have a very good reputation and many users on Germany's biggest watch board (UhrForum - UhrForum) are customers of Olfert. From all that, I say yes, they are absolutely trusty!


Think I'll try them out in my next buy, probably in March.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just received mine, bought from a local dealer for 330 usd equivalent, I must say I am blown away by the case ! 
Minor déception on the bezel action. 
Probably the best value diver on the market IMO ( asides of the skx00x ) 









The rubber band is also very comfortable


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

speed200 said:


> Looks like I'm going to pull the trigger and wait two weeks for the 777


My impression is, that delivery times, that Seiko Germany announces to the retailers must not be exactly reliable, they seem to be more a very serious estimation. You get the idea. ;-)
It should not get much later, but could get a bit later, at least that's what I would expect and that's what I'm experiencing now with my order and my retailer is a well known local jeweler. So should it happen that way, don't blame it on the retailer.
Good luck!


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Just received mine, bought from a local dealer for 330 usd equivalent, I must say I am blown away by the case !
> Minor déception on the bezel action.
> Probably the best value diver on the market IMO ( asides of the skx00x )
> 
> ...


Your dial looks blue in this pic. Is it blue or black?


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> Your dial looks blue in this pic. Is it blue or black?


its the blue turtle so dial and chapter ring are blue


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

arlee said:


> its the blue turtle so dial and chapter ring are blue


There has been conflicting information posted about that, and most photos I've seen make the dial look black.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> There has been conflicting information posted about that, and most photos I've seen make the dial look black.


Look at these great pictures, macros inluded: http://diveintowatches.com/2016/01/12/tauchgang-mit-der-schildkrote/


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Look at these great pictures, macros inluded: Tauchgang mit der Schildkröte | Dive into Watches


Is that really blue? Very difficult to tell. Why on earth wouldn't they use the same blue as the bezel insert?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> Is that really blue? Very difficult to tell. Why on earth wouldn't they use the same blue as the bezel insert?


Yep, blue, but it changes with the light, same as grey dials that look black and vice versa. I didn't see the 773 in person, but I have no doubt, that it is blue and owners confirm, that it is blue. ;-)

Some more pictures:

Seiko Prospex Automatik Diver new Turtle SRP773K1 - UhrForum

Seiko Prospex Automatik Diver new Turtle SRP773K1 - UhrForum - Seite 2

SEIKO-Neuheit: Der Kult-diver turtle soll in 2016 neu aufgelegt werden.... - UhrForum - Seite 28


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> There has been conflicting information posted about that, and most photos I've seen make the dial look black.


Positive blue


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

I love this turtle watch but will wait for the right price to come down before going for the kill.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> Is that really blue? Very difficult to tell. Why on earth wouldn't they use the same blue as the bezel insert?


It is the same blue, but the dial/chapter ring texture and the way light passes through the crystal can change it under certain conditions (especially when you try to photograph it).


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

cold_beer839 said:


> It is the same blue, but the dial/chapter ring texture and the way light passes through the crystal can change it under certain conditions (especially when you try to photograph it).


That's good information - I am unlikely to be able to see one without ordering it. If the dial and chapter ring is the same blue as the bezel insert, I'm interested! I've been wanting a blue watch. Thanks!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> There has been conflicting information posted about that, and most photos I've seen make the dial look black.


Every pic of the blue I've seen, it's unmistakably blue. I could see how people would be confused about the Pepsi, because _it _has a black dial, but the all blue model was always all blue.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> Every pic of the blue I've seen, it's unmistakably blue. I could see how people would be confused about the Pepsi, because _it _has a black dial, but the all blue model was always all blue.


Here's an example of why I asked the question. The chapter ring is definitely blue, but the dial is ambiguous. Could be blue, could be black - but it definitely does not appear to be the same blue as the bezel insert and chapter ring.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> There has been conflicting information posted about that, and most photos I've seen make the dial look black.


That's the mark of a good blue dial. It will vary from black to light blue depending on the light.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

Ace McLoud said:


> That's the mark of a good blue dial. It will vary from black to light blue depending on the light.


The solution for me might be to just take the risk and order one.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> The solution for me might be to just take the risk and order one.


Sorry, you misunderstood me. The dial is always blue. It will _appear_ different shades depending on your perception in different conditions, angles etc. It's the mark of quality manufacturing and adds variety to a watch.

The best blue dial I ever saw was by FP Journe. I've never seen the same two shades of blue in photographs. It's a bit out of the price range of these turtles though, and you can't take it underwater.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

Ace McLoud said:


> Sorry, you misunderstood me. The dial is always blue. It will _appear_ different shades depending on your perception in different conditions, angles etc. It's the mark of quality manufacturing and adds variety to a watch.
> 
> The best blue dial I ever saw was by FP Journe. I've never seen the same two shades of blue in photographs. It's a bit out of the price range of these turtles though, and you can't take it underwater.


No, I understood you! By risk I mean whether I'll find the color to be pleasing, not that there is variation from watch to watch.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

My Strapcode Endmill fits! I used the shoulderless Seiko fat bars that came with the watch (instead of the D-Flanged little tipped ones that come w/the Strapcode). And it just clicked on in, nice and tight!....whoalaaaa!


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

garydusa said:


> My Strapcode Endmill fits! I used the shoulderless Seiko fat bars that came with the watch (instead of the D-Flanged little tipped ones that come w/the Strapcode). And it just clicked on in, nice and tight!....whoalaaaa!


Excellent! You're making it hard to avoid picking one of these up.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> No, I understood you! By risk I mean whether I'll find the color to be pleasing, not that there is variation from watch to watch.


I get you now. Considering how new these are, you could easily re-sell this without much loss if you didn't like it.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

garydusa said:


> My Strapcode Endmill fits! I used the shoulderless Seiko fat bars that came with the watch (instead of the D-Flanged little tipped ones that come w/the Strapcode). And it just clicked on in, nice and tight!....whoalaaaa!


That looks Awesome! Endmills are my favorite strapcode! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Stopped by Time Zone here in SoCal and picked me up a 777. This thing is gorgeous and very comfortable. Daddy like! A couple of q&ds:


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

garydusa said:


> My Strapcode Endmill fits! I used the shoulderless Seiko fat bars that came with the watch (instead of the D-Flanged little tipped ones that come w/the Strapcode). And it just clicked on in, nice and tight!....whoalaaaa!


Thank you, this was very helpful! The endmill was an option I was thinking about and it seems to match the steel tone of the x-turtle very, very well. But from what I can see now, the end-links protrude a little bit in height relative to the lugs. Anyway, it still looks great overall!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ok it´s official...just pulled the trigger on the 777 now the waiting time begins.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you, this was very helpful! The endmill was an option I was thinking about and it seems to match the steel tone of the x-turtle very, very well. But from what I can see now, the end-links protrude a little bit in height relative to the lugs. Anyway, it still looks great overall!


Actually, even on the 6309's, they still protrude out on them as well, maybe just a hair or so less. My plan was to change straps and bracelets and take pics to post: Endmill, Black & Milt-Green IsoFrane, DAL1BP flat vent, & a modified (SKX) Jubilee bracelet. I started w/the Black ISO, switched to the Endmill, and ...that's all she wrote for now. I've got 6309 Endlinks incoming to convert a Yobokies Beads of Rice, but that'll be a few weeks as Harold's on Vacation.

775 on Black IsoFrane using "Twenty-0" springbars (1.78x1.1mm Shoulderless w/extra long tips):


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

garydusa said:


> Actually, even on the 6309's, they still protrude out on them as well, maybe just a hair or so less. My plan was to change straps and bracelets and take pics to post: Endmill, Black & Milt-Green IsoFrane, DAL1BP flat vent, & a modified (SKX) Jubilee bracelet. I started w/the Black ISO, switched to the Endmill, and ...that's all she wrote for now. I've got 6309 Endlinks incoming to convert a Yobokies Beads of Rice, but that'll be a few weeks as Harold's on Vacation.
> 
> 775 on Black IsoFrane using "Twenty-0" springbars (1.78x1.1mm Shoulderless w/extra long tips):


Nice. I have a few 20mm sholderless springbars from the ebay Twenty-0. He shipped them quickly and they are tough suckers. Do they protrude out of the holes? On my Seiko SNE109(which was the watch i bought them for as the original bars kept clicking) the tips stuck out of the lug holes but on my Monster they fit perfectly.

May I ask why you switched out your original fat springbars for the shoulderless bars?


----------



## watchking1 (Jun 12, 2007)

777 back in stock at Sears...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

journeyforce said:


> Nice. I have a few 20mm sholderless springbars from the ebay Twenty-0. He shipped them quickly and they are tough suckers. Do they protrude out of the holes? On my Seiko SNE109(which was the watch i bought them for as the original bars kept clicking) the tips stuck out of the lug holes but on my Monster they fit perfectly.
> 
> May I ask why you switched out your original fat springbars for the shoulderless bars?


Thanks! The original Seiko's & all of the Seiko Divers basically come with Shoulderless (Fat Bars). On the new Turtles, they are easily removed because of the drilled lugs (love them!). Isofranes aren't made for "Fats" the difference is the 1.78mm barrel (vs 2.5mm Fat), but also have the thicker 1.1mm thick tip for the larger holes. They didn't stick out of the lugs as the Turtles have thick lugs, so no problem at all. I switched outa the ISO and its mounted currently on the Endmill.


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

I understand the new Turtles don't have a signed crown. Is anyone else disappointed by this? I know it's only a superfluous detail, but a watch with a signed crown makes it a "full package" for me. I hoped the new Turtles would get that treatment. Seiko probably wanted to keep the new watch similar to the old, which didn't have a signed crown. Oh well.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

JMSP1992 said:


> I understand the new Turtles don't have a signed crown. Is anyone else disappointed by this? I know it's only a superfluous detail, but a watch with a signed crown makes it a "full package" for me. I hoped the new Turtles would get that treatment. Seiko probably wanted to keep the new watch similar to the old, which didn't have a signed crown. Oh well.


A bit yes as well as with the X on the dial, on the other hand am so pleased with the rest... Great reissue.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

JMSP1992 said:


> I understand the new Turtles don't have a signed crown. Is anyone else disappointed by this?


Well, after they already applied the prospex logo to the dial and even managed to put the reversed lollipop second hand of the SKX on that watch, they must have simply forgotten to deface the crown by assigning another prospex icon to the new turtle. I guess, it just slipped through somehow and I'm so thankful about it.


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> There has been conflicting information posted about that, and most photos I've seen make the dial look black.


Depends on the lighting and angle

Here's a couple shot indoors


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> Here's an example of why I asked the question. The chapter ring is definitely blue, but the dial is ambiguous. Could be blue, could be black - but it definitely does not appear to be the same blue as the bezel insert and chapter ring.


I'd chock it up to different materials in all 3 parts (insert, chapter, and dial) all made to look 'dark blue'; they would all reflect a slightly different blue due to the way light will naturally hit them all differently at the same time. now if they were all made of plastic, or all made out of the same metal, the coloring would probably take to them a little more consistently...

my opinion though, i'm not in manufacturing...


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Do you happens to know how that blue it's compared to the blue on The Sumo SBdC003? I love that shade of Royal blue very elegant , but at least in photos of the turtle it appears to be a lighter shade of blue, more like the Blue part of the SKX009 bezel of you know what I mean..I would love to get one but want to make sure wich shade it is.. Thanks!










jkchua said:


> Depends on the lighting and angle
> 
> Here's a couple shot indoors


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

gshock626 said:


> Stopped by Time Zone here in SoCal and picked me up a 777. This thing is gorgeous and very comfortable. Daddy like! A couple of q&ds:


how was the markup? i figured buying in-store would be quick, but expensive... and the prices there are usually pretty much not 'street' prices as one might call it....


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

faustoklaere said:


> Do you happens to know how that blue it's compared to the blue on The Sumo SBdC003? I love that shade of Royal blue very elegant , but at least in photos of the turtle it appears to be a lighter shade of blue, more like the Blue part of the SKX009 bezel of you know what I mean..I would love to get one but want to make sure wich shade it is.. Thanks!
> View attachment 6660250


Sorry sir, I haven't handled a blumo yet. I've seen them in shelves but never really bothered to check it out.

Let's wait for blumo owners to answer your query


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Will these be available in the UK? I've checked out various official Seiko sites all over the world and can't see them anywhere


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Just got my SRP773 from a friend who picked it up in Hong Kong for $365 USD. I am mightily impressed and haven't even worn it yet. Has the day in both English and Roman numerals, i.e. Monday is "I", Tuesday is "II" and so on until Saturday is a blue "VI" and Sunday is a red square. Whatever that design is, I love it! Lume is great, too. Bracelet is substantial but the clasp is a little less so. The diver extension took some wrangling to open. 

Will size it and give wrist shots tomorrow.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JMSP1992 said:


> I understand the new Turtles don't have a signed crown. Is anyone else disappointed by this? I know it's only a superfluous detail, but a watch with a signed crown makes it a "full package" for me. I hoped the new Turtles would get that treatment. Seiko probably wanted to keep the new watch similar to the old, which didn't have a signed crown. Oh well.


Nope. Not at all. It'd be great. But certainly not a disappointment for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

So, any end links fitted in a 6309 will they work in any SRP?.
Would straight end links look nice? Any picture with them?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> how was the markup? i figured buying in-store would be quick, but expensive... and the prices there are usually pretty much not 'street' prices as one might call it....


Yes it's more expensive. I paid $359 for the 777.


----------



## SwingModern (Apr 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> Yes it's more expensive. I paid $359 for the 777.


To be fair at Sears you're looking at 360+with taxes...more if you upgrade shipping. Jcpenny also has them, but is charging even more.

Hoping these come down in the next few months.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Just joined the 777 Club!!!!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sears now has the SRP777 in stock again... $303 after discounts. Not bad!


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Dammit, I swear I just went to the shop to have a look at it...


----------



## Icosahedron (Jul 9, 2013)

First appearance (I think) of a turtle at Amazon USA:

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SRP777-...5328&sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=srp777


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Today I visited my local Seiko AD here in Hamburg, Germany asked about the Srp773 and the sales representative contacted directly to Seiko Germany. He was told that the demand for these models has been so big that actually it's not sure that the February date that was supposed to arrive here they are going to be able to supply. 439 euros would get you one. But they don't have a fixed date when the next batch of turtles, would arrive. I assume Seiko didn't realize that the demand was going to be so huge for these! I hope I can catch a turtle when they get to the Grey market sellers, for a much better prize!



Icosahedron said:


> First appearance (I think) of a turtle at Amazon USA:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SRP777-...5328&sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=srp777


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

roverguy78 said:


> Sears now has the SRP777 in stock again... $303 after discounts. Not bad!


How we get the discount?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

copperjohn said:


> How we get the discount?


Here's the $35 off $300 coupon:

SEARS35OFF300


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

The 777 is my first watch with the 4R36 and so far the accuracy has been spot on for the first 24 hrs of ownership!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Make us a report about the accuracy in the next days.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

speed200 said:


> Make us a report about the accuracy in the next days.


Will do. Btw, I only took it off when I jumped in the shower so it's pretty much been on my wrist the whole time.


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

SRP777 $319 shipped with coupon and sears points. Not bad i guess. Now to wait til strapcode comes out with a bracelet or maybe my strapcode skx bracelets will fit. Im not really a fan of the Seiko rubber strap but this one looks cool with the metal keeper.


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

treblarefils said:


> SRP777 $319 shipped with coupon and sears points. Not bad i guess. Now to wait til strapcode comes out with a bracelet or maybe my strapcode skx bracelets will fit. Im not really a fan of the Seiko rubber strap but this one looks cool with the metal keeper.


Will the bracelets that fit the 6309 fit these?


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Why do I like Seiko SOOOO much?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

gshock626 said:


> Yes it's more expensive. I paid $359 for the 777.


That doesn't seem too far off from what people have been saying at least. I would have guessed more hehe. I'm actually half expecting them to be about that much when they begin to show up on Amazon. That's what i'm waiting for.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Icosahedron said:


> First appearance (I think) of a turtle at Amazon USA:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SRP777-...5328&sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=srp777


WHAO. what i've been waiting for!! LOL i _just_ posted about it


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Well my Turtle collection is growing. JC Penneys is selling the SRP777(rubber strap version) and the SRP775(bracelet version) I got a bunch of JCP gift cards for Christmas so with that and a 20% online order, I got a SRP777 on rubber strap for $160 with tax.


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Mine on the wrist. A little fiddly to get the bracelet sized, but I figured it out. Wears comfortably heavy. Would have liked if the second hand was silver all the way to the lollipop, but it wouldn't be a Seiko if the design was perfect. Bezel alignment is Seiko-esque. But not at all disappointed: this is a beauty and a keeper.














And here is the turtle's cousin, my field tuna:


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

speed200 said:


> Make us a report about the accuracy in the next days.


After 6 days of wearing mine it fast by 8 seconds.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jkchua said:


> Depends on the lighting and angle
> 
> Here's a couple shot indoors


Next to a black dial you may notice the blue tone, hope it helps some.









Picture without filter whatsoever, tried to capture the closest tone to real, and it's that..


----------



## watchking1 (Jun 12, 2007)

On the Sears website, there has been a price drop of ~ $20 on the 775. There may have been a similar price drop on the 777 as well.

777= $303 plus tax

775=$317 plus tax

The above using SEARS35OFF300 promo code


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Heck-$303.00 for the all black on rubber-- hell why not! It's only money right?


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

watchking1 said:


> On the Sears website, there has been a price drop of ~ $20 on the 775. There may have been a similar price drop on the 777 as well.
> 
> 777= $303 plus tax
> 
> ...


The flesh is weak. 775 ordered.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks that pic settles for me the debate of if its the same shade of Royal blue as the sumo, and it's definitely a shade lighter than that of the Sumo..still will check them out in the steel when I see them at my AD soon, for me the perfect blue is that of the sumo, it's a great balance between dressy and sporty depending on the light.. But i think that naturally the turtle being more toolish Seiko chose that shade of blue, wich for me looks a little cheap.



alex79 said:


> Next to a black dial you may notice the blue tone, hope it helps some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

watchking1 said:


> On the Sears website, there has been a price drop of ~ $20 on the 775. There may have been a similar price drop on the 777 as well.
> 
> 777= $303 plus tax
> 
> ...


Ugh, should I get the 777 too now?
Haha.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

shelfcompact said:


> Ugh, should I get the 777 too now?
> Haha.


I need to see how many Sears "points" I just earned with the 775 - it might make sense to get a 773 from them if they start carrying it.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

jkchua said:


> Sorry sir, I haven't handled a blumo yet. I've seen them in shelves but never really bothered to check it out.
> 
> Let's wait for blumo owners to answer your query


someone with a bluemo and the blue turtle should post side by side pictures.


----------



## dwat (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice combo, what nato is this? Do you have any well lit pictures?



huwp said:


> View attachment 6671610
> View attachment 6671658


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

huwp said:


> View attachment 6671610
> View attachment 6671658


how dare you post these sir. also, what is the calendar language??

i'm tempted to pull the trigger _right now _since my last 2 (holiday times) paychecks were decent enough that i can, without having to wait for my tax return... i'll probably only be able to hold out a few hours.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

dwat said:


> Nice combo, what nato is this?


That one is a Strapcode light grey NATO - but I'm thinking it looks great on a wide selection of grey, green and blue NATOs.

I'm surprised how much I'm liking the bracelet too - but I need to add a link back in after swapping the clasp for one without a diver's extension and I'm having no luck shifting any of the pins. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> how dare you post these sir. also, what is the calendar language??


Australian release comes with English/Chinese date wheel - I've left it in Chinese for now for a bit of variety. (I wish it was Japanese but Chinese is OK). I might pick up a JDM 777 for the Japanese date if/when they get released.



timetellinnoob said:


> i'm tempted to pull the trigger _right now _since my last 2 (holiday times) paychecks were decent enough that i can, without having to wait for my tax return... i'll probably only be able to hold out a few hours.


I'm not regretting completely blowing my good intention to wait a couple of months.  This watch has a WHOLE lot more wrist presence than say a SKX007 and the gold gives it a different look.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

huwp said:


> I'm surprised how much I'm liking the bracelet too - but I need to add a link back in after swapping the clasp for one without a diver's extension and I'm having no luck shifting any of the pins. Anyone have any tips?


Here's a tutorial: https://seikoparts.wordpress.com/20...seiko-reissue-turtle-bracelet-brief-tutorial/


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Here's a tutorial: https://seikoparts.wordpress.com/20...seiko-reissue-turtle-bracelet-brief-tutorial/


Thanks - looks as though a proper strap tool would be useful, rather than using tools I have lying around. (I've done a few bracelets including a couple of Sea Urchins in the past without a proper tool, but my techniques weren't getting anywhere with this one...)


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Can't stop staring at this. It's quite lovely. Still can't believe Seiko reissued these. Now if only they would reissue the 6105...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

huwp said:


> Australian release comes with English/Chinese date wheel - I've left it in Chinese for now for a bit of variety. (I wish it was Japanese but Chinese is OK). I might pick up a JDM 777 for the Japanese date if/when they get released.


that's interesting, i've been around this board for a while and this is the first i'm seeing that Seiko printed Chinese language for 4R36 movements... learn something new every day


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> that's interesting, i've been around this board for a while and this is the first i'm seeing that Seiko printed Chinese language for 4R36 movements... learn something new every day


I have not seen a $R36 movement with Chinese also. Of course up until last year when I got this Seiko 4004 Quartz watch from 1977, I was not aware that Seiko offered a Chinese daywheel at all(I know Citizen did) This particular watch was a Oceania market watch as it has a Chinese/Roman Numeral/English day wheel(my first watch with a triple day language).

I would like a Seiko diver with a Chinese or Roman day wheel.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

I see Amazon now has the 775 and 777 listed - sold by Amazon affiliates, and the price is nothing special, but they are finally there.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> I see Amazon now has the 775 and 777 listed - sold by Amazon affiliates, and the price is nothing special, but they are finally there.


yes, this threw me for a loop haha. i couldn't take it any longer... 775 is...._* ordered.*_


----------



## Cr15py (Apr 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'll just have to put up with this old thing until I can get a matching 777. Oh well....


----------



## Uriel (Sep 5, 2013)

I just picked up the 775 from Sears. It's $352.69 right now and with coupon code SEARS35OFF300 it was $317.69.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

So I ordered a SRP777 from JCPenneys on Thursday and should see it on Monday or Tuesday etc. I had a occasion to check the listing of the watch on JCP.com and I noticed that under the picture of the SRP777 and SRP775 that there was no Online Only notice. Like on a lot of the other watches(including the SKXA35) This means that the SRP775 and SRP777 might also eventually (when stock improves) be a watch that you can get in a JCP Store(like the Recraft series) or JCP.com so that means that you could go into a JC Penney store and play with it to see if you like the watch before buying it online or buy in the JC Penney store during one of their deals and get instant gratification then and there by wearing the watch the same day you buy it.

What do you folks think? are my thoughts way off or correct that this might be an in store model?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

gshock626 said:


> View attachment 6693458
> 
> View attachment 6693466
> 
> View attachment 6693482


looks good! how comfortable is the stock strap? Might have to get one for my 775
Also I see your Sat on the day wheel is aligned more towards the bottom edge. Was looking at my 775 today and its the same issue on mine the Sat is a bit crooked, oh wells still loving the watch!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

arlee said:


> looks good! how comfortable is the stock strap? Might have to get one for my 775
> Also I see your Sat on the day wheel is aligned more towards the bottom edge. Was looking at my 775 today and its the same issue on mine the Sat is a bit crooked, oh wells still loving the watch!


Thanks. The rubber is quite comfortable. I like it.

The Sat is aligned perfectly. However, the 16 is slightly towards the top.


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Only worn it half the time of the past three days and it is 30 seconds slow. Will wait and see how it settles in.
Sunday red square:


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Watch of the year: The Turtle. Whodda thunk... 

I hope they have a story about the new Turtle in the next Watchtime.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

MediumRB said:


> Only worn it half the time of the past three days and it is 30 seconds slow. Will wait and see how it settles in.
> Sunday red square:


I don't know what it is but for some reason your pic makes me dig the blue even more.


----------



## Petrolicious88 (Jan 4, 2016)

gshock626 said:


> Can't stop staring at this. It's quite lovely. Still can't believe Seiko reissued these. Now if only they would reissue the 6105...
> 
> View attachment 6679722


Where was this beauty purchased? Sear? Amazon?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Seiko Watch Time Zone here in SoCal. They don't have a website and they don't ship orders. Here's their Yelp review:

http://www.yelp.com/biz/seiko-watch-time-zone-costa-mesa?utm_source=ishare


----------



## cochrome (Dec 29, 2014)

gshock626 said:


> View attachment 6693458
> 
> View attachment 6693466
> 
> View attachment 6693482


These are the best turtle photos I have seen to date. No one commented on the Japan
Movement printed on the dial. Is this the SRP777J model?


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> that's interesting, i've been around this board for a while and this is the first i'm seeing that Seiko printed Chinese language for 4R36 movements... learn something new every day


That's probably a parallel import from Taiwan/China/HongKong market released stock. As there are more chinese immigrants to Australia, it'll be much feasible to do so for parallel importers to do so for better sales than bringing in K makes which often comes with either Spanish+English or Roman+English day wheels, or J makes that comes with Arabic+English day wheels.

The Australian version with Mandarin+English day wheel is highly possible a J make.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

huwp said:


> Dammit, I swear I just went to the shop to have a look at it...
> 
> View attachment 6667050


That shop located in a little island, that you have to swim there to take a look, and swim back to the main land where you lives??? 
Wow... i can only imagine only divers watches are sold over there... dress watches couldn't live with such challenge to make buyers swim back to their main land.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

cochrome said:


> These are the best turtle photos I have seen to date. No one commented on the Japan
> Movement printed on the dial. Is this the SRP777J model?


By what I've seen this is showing up on the 777 and 775 being sold in the US, don't know about Europe haven't seen any pop up here from the European market.


----------



## Petrolicious88 (Jan 4, 2016)

Is Sears an authorized dealer of Seiko?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

cochrome said:


> These are the best turtle photos I have seen to date. No one commented on the Japan
> Movement printed on the dial. Is this the SRP777J model?


Thanks!

I don't think these are the J models. It's got "Movement Japan" on the caseback. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think all J & JDM models either has "Japan A" or "Made In Japan" on the case back. I remember my SKX007J had "Japan A" on the back. My SBDX001 MM300 has "Japan A" and my SBDX011 Emperor Tuna has "Made In Japan".


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

JRMARTINS said:


> By what I've seen this is showing up on the 777 and 775 being sold in the US, don't know about Europe haven't seen any pop up here from the European market.


None of the 773 and 777 that were shown yet here on Germany's biggest watch board carry the "Mov't Japan" imprint on the dial. Some expamples:
SEIKO-Neuheit: Der Kult-diver turtle soll in 2016 neu aufgelegt werden.... - UhrForum - Seite 33
SEIKO-Neuheit: Der Kult-diver turtle soll in 2016 neu aufgelegt werden.... - UhrForum - Seite 33
SEIKO-Neuheit: Der Kult-diver turtle soll in 2016 neu aufgelegt werden.... - UhrForum - Seite 33 
SEIKO-Neuheit: Der Kult-diver turtle soll in 2016 neu aufgelegt werden.... - UhrForum - Seite 33


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hate the name turtle but love the SRP 777. Wearing it today on Art's first weathered canvas exposed to NC's hot, sunny, humid summer weather 



















Next to the Alpina
Specs aren't everything... 
The 45mm Seiko wears smaller than the 44mm Alpiner due to its cushion case design and significant step design where the bezel size is much smaller than the case underneath. The short L2L also helps 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dwat (Nov 22, 2014)

Encouraging to hear not a single negative review of the turtle. Even those bothered by the misalignment seem to be happy. Kudos to Seiko.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> Must resist, must resist...


Thats the one I ordered from Sears, should get it by the weekend I hope.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Digging that Alpina GMT!! I have been wearing my 777 on a nato since receiving it. These turtles were made for natos.


Jeep99dad said:


> Hate the name turtle but love the SRP 777. Wearing it today on Art's first weathered canvas exposed to NC's hot, sunny, humid summer weather
> 
> Next to the AlpinaSpecs aren't everything... The 45mm Seiko wears smaller than the 44mm Alpiner due to its cushion case design and significant step design where the bezel size is much smaller than the case underneath. The short L2L also helps


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> None of the 773 and 777 that were shown yet here on Germany's biggest watch board carry the "Mov't Japan" imprint on the dial. Some expamples:
> SEIKO-Neuheit: Der Kult-diver turtle soll in 2016 neu aufgelegt werden.... - UhrForum - Seite 33
> SEIKO-Neuheit: Der Kult-diver turtle soll in 2016 neu aufgelegt werden.... - UhrForum - Seite 33
> SEIKO-Neuheit: Der Kult-diver turtle soll in 2016 neu aufgelegt werden.... - UhrForum - Seite 33
> SEIKO-Neuheit: Der Kult-diver turtle soll in 2016 neu aufgelegt werden.... - UhrForum - Seite 33


Thanks for the info. Maybe the US market got those, and the rest of us got the movement number. Did you get one in Germany, and if so what's the model number on the hang tag? If someone could check the hang tag on a US bought watch maybe we could come to a conclusion of sorts. By the way what's the second language on the Germany 777?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

JRMARTINS said:


> Did you get one in Germany, and if so what's the model number on the hang tag? If someone could check the hang tag on a US bought watch maybe we could come to a conclusion of sorts.


Still waiting on my SRP775, which is promised to me for end of January. From what I've seen on boards here, the 775 has yet not been sent to customers at all. Maybe also the Pepsi-Turtle also is not out yet, only the 773 + 777 I remember being shown on forums here.
I haven't seen any hang tags on user pictures here yet.



JRMARTINS said:


> By the way what's the second language on the Germany 777?


That would be English, as you can see from these pictures. The user has set the date to German in the first pictures, but at picture no. 10, 11 you can see it set to English: SEIKO-Neuheit: Der Kult-diver turtle soll in 2016 neu aufgelegt werden.... - UhrForum - Seite 26


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Gregger said:


> Thats the one I ordered from Sears, should get it by the weekend I hope.


You might get it on Tues or Wed. I ordered my SRP775 from Sears on 1/8/16 and got it on Tuesday 1/12/16. It was expected to arrive on Thurs 1/14/16 so it shipped quickly. It is coming from Seiko USA in NJ so you should see it quickly since you are in Penna.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

JRMARTINS said:


> Thanks for the info. Maybe the US market got those, and the rest of us got the movement number. Did you get one in Germany, and if so what's the model number on the hang tag? If someone could check the hang tag on a US bought watch maybe we could come to a conclusion of sorts. By the way what's the second language on the Germany 777?


The US Government requires country of origin on everything sold in the USA. This is why the SKX173. SKXA35 and SKX175 have Malaysia on the case back, rotor and dial and the SKX007K and SKX009K have movement on the dial. That is the only thing that is different between the SKX009 and the SKX175 (both Pepsi diver SKX models)

My SRP775 (That was bought from Sears and was shipped by Seiko USA) has Movt. Japan on the dial.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

cochrome said:


> These are the best turtle photos I have seen to date. No one commented on the Japan
> Movement printed on the dial. Is this the SRP777J model?


Nope just the USA Market model which requires country of Origin for everything sold in the USA.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

journeyforce said:


> You might get it on Tues or Wed. I ordered my SRP775 from Sears on 1/8/16 and got it on Tuesday 1/12/16. It was expected to arrive on Thurs 1/14/16 so it shipped quickly. It is coming from Seiko USA in NJ so you should see it quickly since you are in Penna.


I hope the 775 I ordered from Sears Friday ships that quickly!



journeyforce said:


> My SRP775 (That was bought from Sears and was shipped by Seiko USA) has Movt. Japan on the dial.


Hoping mine is the same.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

journeyforce said:


> The US Government requires country of origin on everything sold in the USA. This is why the SKX173. SKXA35 and SKX175 have Malaysia on the case back, rotor and dial and the SKX007K and SKX009K have movement on the dial. That is the only thing that is different between the SKX009 and the SKX175 (both Pepsi diver SKX models)
> 
> My SRP775 (That was bought from Sears and was shipped by Seiko USA) has Movt. Japan on the dial.


thanks for clearing that one up!


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

I purchased mine friday from sears as soon as it shows up ill see what it says on the dial and report back.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

On its maiden voyage:-!.... To freeze my a$$ off Dayton Ohio:-d



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## boatdetective (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow! First I've seen of this. I'm definitely going to get in line. 
Funny, I've been a Seiko collector for many years- and have never heard anyone call this a "turtle". On the Seiko/Citizen Watch forum, it was always just the "6309" (even thought the movement was used in other watches).

Anyone here have technical details on the movement in this watch?


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

boatdetective said:


> Wow! First I've seen of this. I'm definitely going to get in line.
> Funny, I've been a Seiko collector for many years- and have never heard anyone call this a "turtle". On the Seiko/Citizen Watch forum, it was always just the "6309" (even thought the movement was used in other watches).
> 
> Anyone here have technical details on the movement in this watch?


Seiko caliber 4R36 hackable and hand windable


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

treblarefils said:


> I purchased mine friday from sears as soon as it shows up ill see what it says on the dial and report back.


It'll say Japan on the dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

treblarefils said:


> I purchased mine friday from sears as soon as it shows up ill see what it says on the dial and report back.


It'll say Japan on the dial


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't care what it says in .0001 font on the dial that only i would choose to look at, i just prefer my calendar to be something different than the usual English/Spanish, which is what i'm 100% expecting (which makes sense because there's a legitmately sizeable spanish speaking population in the US =).

in fact the only one i've not gotten, either grey market OR amazon, that was NOT a English+Euro variant is my SNZG15J, which was arabic. everything else i have is a Euro variant. my only roman numeral mov't was purchased as a standalone mov't for a mod....


----------



## Petrolicious88 (Jan 4, 2016)

Is Sears an authorized dealer of Seiko watches? Are they just ordering them through Seiko USA?


----------



## chronowc (Nov 28, 2012)

Do you guys think these will ever get down to 007 prices? or at least what the price should average out to once the initial demand is met?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

chronowc said:


> Do you guys think these will ever get down to 007 prices? or at least what the price should average out to once the initial demand is met?


I think it happens most of the time, especially with these low-end situations. It might take a couple years for them to get REALLY low, but I think the general price for these will end up 200-250 after a while, maybe 175-225 eventually awhile after that..? just a guess based on what I've vaguely noticed after a few years in the Seiko hobby....


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> I think it happens most of the time, especially with these low-end situations. It might take a couple years for them to get REALLY low, but I think the general price for these will end up 200-250 after a while, maybe 175-225 eventually awhile after that..? just a guess based on what I've vaguely noticed after a few years in the Seiko hobby....


In my personal opinion I expect these to settle around $250-$275. I believe they're slightly higher in build quality than the SKX007 - with a better movement, better rubber, and better bracelet. I'd be very surprised to see these below $250.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Memento Vivere said:


> In my personal opinion I expect these to settle around $250-$275. I believe they're slightly higher in build quality than the SKX007 - with a better movement, better rubber, and better bracelet. I'd be very surprised to see these below $250.


You're right, the 4r divers have tended to stay a little higher so far, it seems, i didn't really think of that.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

chronowc said:


> Do you guys think these will ever get down to 007 prices? or at least what the price should average out to once the initial demand is met?


this would be a very optimistic take. better build quality and movement, 4R vs 7S alone would insure higher pricing. factor in the prospex badging and seiko reissuing a very popular line and seiko can price this any way they want and people would still buy them, so no real incentive for them to lower the price to SKX levels.

somewhere near $250 would be a realistic price floor for these reissues.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

chronowc said:


> Do you guys think these will ever get down to 007 prices? or at least what the price should average out to once the initial demand is met?


I am guessing 250$

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

A last quick snap on a NATO before it goes back on the bracelet for now:


----------



## Icosahedron (Jul 9, 2013)

chronowc said:


> Do you guys think these will ever get down to 007 prices? or at least what the price should average out to once the initial demand is met?


Here's my guess: the 007 and all the other 7S** divers will be discontinued, replaced with Seiko 5 diver style watches running the 4R36. These are trading on Amazon around $120 or $140 now. The turtles and maybe the 2d gen monsters will be the new entry level ISO compliant dive watches. The monsters now are going for $200--$250 so I guess that turtles will enter that range eventually, limited editions excepted. How long will this take? A year, two years? How about 18 months?

Assuming the world economy doesn't crater, of course.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

All this speculation about future turtle prices has me thinking... it can't be long until we see a futures market, right?

:-d


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

Got an advance delivery notification for the 775 I ordered from Sears on Friday. To be delivered tomorrow, it was shipped from Seiko USA in NJ. Yay!


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> Got an advance delivery notification for the 775 I ordered from Sears on Friday. To be delivered tomorrow, it was shipped from Seiko USA in NJ. Yay!


Ordered my 777 from Sears on Friday too, still haven't received a shipping notice from them. Hope I'm as lucky!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> Got an advance delivery notification for the 775 I ordered from Sears on Friday. To be delivered tomorrow, it was shipped from Seiko USA in NJ. Yay!


Same here! Two days before scheduled delivery!


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

Dave W said:


> Ordered my 777 from Sears on Friday too, still haven't received a shipping notice from them. Hope I'm as lucky!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still nothing from Sears, this was from my UPS dashboard. It may not be until Wednesday, I'm having the package diverted to work due to the cold weather.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hope everyone gets their watch sooner than later. In the meantime...


----------



## Uriel (Sep 5, 2013)

I got my UPS notification from Sears that it was shipping from Seiko in NJ to be delivered today as well. Woke up this morning to a text that it had been delivered but unfortunately it seems that in the hour between when it was delivered and when I got up to check for it the package disappeared. I checked with my neighbors and contacted UPS but it seems someone got a nice gift this morning and stole my package. UPS contacted the local dispatch and the driver came back out as he was still in the area, he said he left it to the side of my door behind the porch railing and out of sight but it's gone now. So now I have to file a claim with UPS for a lost/stolen package and I'll have to see what they do.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> Got an advance delivery notification for the 775 I ordered from Sears on Friday. To be delivered tomorrow, it was shipped from Seiko USA in NJ. Yay!


I ordered mine off Amazon from a vendor in NJ on Friday and it shipped that night. Priority 2-day with an estimate of Tuesday arrival (tomorrow). It actually did move over Sat-Sun and arrived in CA lastnight, at my local post office this morning. But then. it stopped haha. I think they will bring it tomorrow. But it's SO CLOSE. I could WALK TO THAT POST OFFICE. but it's closed, MLK day haha.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 5, 2013)

Uriel said:


> I got my UPS notification from Sears that it was shipping from Seiko in NJ to be delivered today as well. Woke up this morning to a text that it had been delivered but unfortunately it seems that in the hour between when it was delivered and when I got up to check for it the package disappeared. I checked with my neighbors and contacted UPS but it seems someone got a nice gift this morning and stole my package. UPS contacted the local dispatch and the driver came back out as he was still in the area, he said he left it to the side of my door behind the porch railing and out of sight but it's gone now. So now I have to file a claim with UPS for a lost/stolen package and I'll have to see what they do.


One of my neighbors from down the street just brought the package to me. He saw it sitting next to a bush next to the street about 6 houses down. I guess whoever took it decided to ditch it there without even opening it. Just opened it up and it sure is a beauty!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> One of my neighbors from down the street just brought the package to me. He saw it sitting next to a bush next to the street about 6 houses down. I guess whoever took it decided to ditch it there without even opening it. Just opened it up and it sure is a beauty!
> 
> View attachment 6716466


Thats awesome you found it!! My 775 says its been delivered but I still dont have it  Sears said looking into it but may take 5 days


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Uriel said:


> One of my neighbors from down the street just brought the package to me. He saw it sitting next to a bush next to the street about 6 houses down. I guess whoever took it decided to ditch it there without even opening it. Just opened it up and it sure is a beauty!


Wow, sounds like that turned out OK!

I would still have SOOOOO many questions. Who steals a package and then abandons it a few doors down? some stupid little kid not knowing what they're doing? a teenager thinking they're sticking it to the man by stealing someone's package? what the hell? I'd probably be fuming still, just at the fact someone attempted to steal it at all. man, what a stupid world we live in. Homes should have personal parcel lockers or something to prevent this.

But at least for you, UPS delivers on a holiday. =) mine's not 2-3 miles away, but PO is closed. =|



mario24601 said:


> Thats awesome you found it!! My 775 says its been delivered but I still dont have it  Sears said looking into it but may take 5 days


now THIS doesn't make sense because they had to have scanned it at your home on delivery. I don't know what Sears thinks they can do about it, sounds like another delivery/or (what are the odds??) theft issue? packages have to be scanned deliberately, they don't get scanned on accident (assuming that happens, the scan should deleted/unscanned), these guys don't just scan packages at random and throw them off the truck as 'delivered'... this is why we have package tracking to begin with, haha. to prevent that.

thing i've noticed with a few of my last USPS trackings, it'll say 'arrived at X location', but they seem to have done away with the 'Departed X, now en route' scans? I just get 'arrived at X', 'arrived at Y', 'arrived at Z'. I do still get 'done with sorting/out for delivery/delivered'. sure those departure ones might seem superfluous but it's nice to know when it's on the move again.... doesn't make you feel like it's gone anywhere, then 12 hours later it 'arrives' elsewhere...


----------



## Uriel (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah, it was odd. I figured that if someone stole it and ditched it somewhere they would have at least opened the box to see what was inside first. I'm just glad it reappeared.

I was unsure about getting the gold version but now that I have it and can see it in person I think I made the right choice, especially given that I already have quite a few black divers (SKX007, SKX013, Halios Puck, Halios Tropik, Halios Delfin, Borealis Scout Sniper - yeah too many) and a couple blue divers (Christopher Ward Trident and Halios Laguna). I'm planning on replacing the hands with Yobokies gold MM300 style hands and maybe one of his beads of rice bracelets.

One thing I was surprised about it is that the stock bracelet actually fits me, I have huge wrists (just over 9") and this is only the second Seiko bracelet that fit out of the box (the SNKN41 being the other) without needing extra links.


----------



## mikethebike67 (Jun 30, 2013)

I ordered mine on Thursday from Sears.com. I never did get a tracking number. It was here when I got home from work. I have to say it is the most comfortable strap I have ever worn. I may not even get a bracelet for it.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Ordered from Sears on the 14th with free shipping and got it today.


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

mikethebike67 said:


> I ordered mine on Thursday from Sears.com. I never did get a tracking number. It was here when I got home from work. I have to say it is the most comfortable strap I have ever worn. I may not even get a bracelet for it.


I sure hope it is better than the orient rubber strap...ill find out tomorrow got my confirmation also.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

UPS still says tomorrow for me, too! I also just found out Alex at CrystalTimes is doing sapphire for these already... tempting.


----------



## Macram (Feb 27, 2014)

Ordered the black 777 version today..... Already thinking I'll p/u either the blue version or the coke when they become available.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 5, 2013)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> UPS still says tomorrow for me, too! I also just found out Alex at CrystalTimes is doing sapphire for these already... tempting.


It's the same size as the SKX007 so I assume that anything already made for that should fit this. The bezel is the same too AFAIK.


----------



## watchking1 (Jun 12, 2007)

FYI LNIB 777 on rubber up for sale on WUS for $260

I don't know the seller so do you due diligence.


----------



## watchking1 (Jun 12, 2007)

FYI LNIB 777 on rubber up for sale on WUS for $260

I don't know the seller so do you due diligence.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Uriel said:


> It's the same size as the SKX007 so I assume that anything already made for that should fit this. The bezel is the same too AFAIK.


Thought someone said at some point the bezel workings were not the same and the action was actually 'improved' over the SKX's.... don't know if it was in this thread or the dozen others that had been started around the same time...

soooo i'm excited, as it's like X-mas for me tomorrow as mine should be here hopefully in the AM.

all i have to do is go to sleep at some point, lol (gimme another hour or two)


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

Bezel is larger than SKX's. Same size would look out of proportion since the case size is also larger.

The bezel feels no better to me. Maybe a bit 'clickier' but similar in smoothness. Subjective of course and I only have one SRP vs many SKX's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Received some new straps today.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

seems like everyone and their mother on here is getting one of these. Can someone summarize where to buy and how much to expect to pay for one of these? I'm in Canada, not sure what the best way to source one would be


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

mcnabbanov said:


> seems like everyone and their mother on here is getting one of these. Can someone summarize where to buy and how much to expect to pay for one of these? I'm in Canada, not sure what the best way to source one would be


Mothers don't wear these! They wear Bulovas :-d

I'm in Canada too and I also wanna pick up one or more of these - current 1st choice is gold, then blue. But I'm holding back HARD and hoping to pick one up when (more like if) our dollar bounces back and when the price drops on these as their availability increases.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's a Fun Fact:
If Sears.com drops their price within 7 days of "your" purchase date, they'll refund the difference!

...I waited too long, so no $ for me, but I don't care, I'm still loving my watch!


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

garydusa said:


> Here's a Fun Fact:
> If Sears.com drops their price within 7 days of "your" purchase date, they'll refund the difference!
> 
> ...I waited too long, so no $ for me, but I don't care, I'm still loving my watch!


Where did you get the endmill from?? Strapcode 6309?


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

my new Pepsi on a Seiko Nato. I took the strap from my Nano X Universe. I think it's a great 
match.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Mail is _of course_ taking forever today.... usually signature deliveries are made by a separate dude on their own route, those usually come by late morning.... so of course, sigh, just sitting here because i know if i go out i'll miss it.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

It's here! I should have waited until I got home to resize it, but I got impatient:


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

I ordered one today and got a message that Sears was going to contact me to verify the order but I never heard anything else. Hopefully it went through.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

AleSKX said:


> Bezel is larger than SKX's...


Hmmmm...

Is the bezel insert also larger?

Could someone be so kind as too give us a bezel *insert *measurement?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

JRMARTINS said:


> Where did you get the endmill from?? Strapcode 6309?


Yep!, Strapcode, I had it mounted on one of my 6309's, just swapped it over. I used the Seiko fat bars that came w/the 775. I louped the drilled lugs to make sure they all clicked in correctly. The end links hang over the lugs slightly, but they also hung over slightly (a hair less) on the 6309 too.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

merl said:


> Received some new straps today.


Any wrist pic's of the waffle strap??


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Don Logan said:


> Any wrist pic's of the waffle strap??


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Ordered mine on Saturday from Sears, and did the 1.99 shipping. It arrived today. This watch is awesome. Can someone please tell me how I can purchase the bracelet? The strap is absolutely awesome, buy I have a rule in the winter bracelets and summer anything other then metal.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

I wonder if in 20 years or so, assuming WUS will still be here, that people will resurrect these Turtle threads wanting to know how these watches sold for so little money.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Shootist said:


> I ordered one today and got a message that Sears was going to contact me to verify the order but I never heard anything else. Hopefully it went through.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Same thing when I ordered and it all went fine. No stress 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Wondermutt (Jul 12, 2014)

Shootist said:


> I ordered one today and got a message that Sears was going to contact me to verify the order but I never heard anything else. Hopefully it went through.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


I got that email too. I think it had to do with me shipping to my work address.
I went on live chat and they gave me the number to call: 1-888-396-5299. Just needed to verify my identity.
That was yesterday-Monday


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> Mail is _of course_ taking forever today.... usually signature deliveries are made by a separate dude on their own route, those usually come by late morning.... so of course, sigh, just sitting here because i know if i go out i'll miss it.


15-20 minutes after i posted this, i was getting too hungry and so i was about to go out, and I saw the mailman at the box down the pathway between the condos. I just went back inside; a minute later it was here. was still hungry, so i left it inside and went for lunch, lol.

it's awesome. definitely a notch bigger than the SKX. feels heavier. something i don't think was ever mentioned (i didn't realize at least), the second hand's 'gold' is more of a brushed finish, rather than the smooth/shiny surface of the minute and hour hands. it's not the same crisp brushing like on a GS or MM, but it's a detail worth noting. I took the bracelet off immediately (was going to resize it later -- have done that now) and it slipped off pretty easily. I found later (after i took a bunch of pics of other straps) it was more difficult to get back ON the watch; there's no recesses on the endlink to manipulate the tips of the springbar. November 2015 serial.

it's a little misaligned =\ but not horribly.

will post more later but for now:









oh, also. it was english/spanish and says MOV'T JAPAN at the bottom.


----------



## Lostinthewoods (Jan 11, 2012)

twostirish222 said:


> Ordered mine on Saturday from Sears, and did the 1.99 shipping. It arrived today. This watch is awesome. Can someone please tell me how I can purchase the bracelet? The strap is absolutely awesome, buy I have a rule in the winter bracelets and summer anything other then metal.


Bummer that the hands are misaligned but at least the chapter ring is too. I wish Seiko could get the qc hammered out on these two issues. I went to the Seiko store in NJ today but they didn't have any in stock. I was hoping to be able to pick a good one on person. They did have a blue Sumo X with alignment issues though.


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

Received mine today also and can confirm that this watch is awesome. Strap code has already said they will be coming out with a specific bracelet for the SRP777 series watches. The rubber band is ok but i will get a proper bracelet as soon as they are released.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Got mine from the Seiko store in NJ, love it! The bracelet is a pain in the ass to resize like all pin and collar set ups, but at least it's high quality with solid end links.


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Same thing when I ordered and it all went fine. No stress
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Sears notified me mine shipped after it arrived. Mine showed in two days.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

walrusmonger said:


> Got mine from the Seiko store in NJ, love it! The bracelet is a pain in the ass to resize like all pin and collar set ups, but at least it's high quality with solid end links.


I feel your pain.


----------



## seikoseekr (Dec 31, 2015)

This thing showed up in the post today!










Ordered from sears, got here 3 days early shipped from seiko in NJ. So far its been almost a perfect watch, had it about 12 hours and its ran +/- 1 sec in that time. I say almost perfect because its not quite aligned properly. Part of me wants to send it back and take a shot on another one part of me thinks it not worth the hassle. Someone give me some objective opinions on the alignment please. here are some more pics where its easier to see...

























...I think its most noticeable at 6, and also 12, but other than that I have to say seiko made a perfect watch with this reissue (to me anyways). The rubber strap is also much better than i expected.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats seikoseekr! My 777 has the exact same alignment issue. The chapter ring is a bit off. It doesn't really bother me and I don't plan on fixing it or getting another. I'm going to enjoy it the way it is. Loving mine.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

I installed the Crystal Times double domed AR-coated sapphire in my 773 this evening. Excellent crystal!!

Here's a couple of thing I noticed about the Turtle that are different from the SKX's.

1. The crown is NOT interchangeable with an SKX (I tried it it a spare SKX case, Turtle crown tube is just a lil' bigger than an SKX's so it will not thread at all, just bottoms out)
2. Seiko HAS taken steps to address the mis-aligned chapter rings. There are two locating pins on the 3 and 9 o'clock of the reverse side of the chapter that matches up with notches in the chapter ring landing in the case. There are actually 4 notches in the chapter ring landing in the case (12, 3, 6, and 9 o'clock), but it appears that the chapter ring only makes use of the 3 and 9 o'clock spots the (SKX just used one pin and notch at the 12 o'clock). The effectiveness of this change looks marginal as there are already examples posted that have alignment issues. It could be that the examples showing up with alignment issues have their chapter rings installed off by 90 degress, because when I put mine back together it would only align properly if it was put in with the pins at the 3 and 9 o'clock notches. If I set it in with the pins at the 12 and 6 it was always off just a hair.
3. The bracelet SEL's do not have the recesses in them which usually makes reinstalling the bracelet easier using standard spring bar tools, so expect the cases on these Turtles with bracelets to be scratched all to hell after a few strap changes.
4. The case back is also a little bigger than the SKX's.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Don Logan said:


> Could someone be so kind as too give us a bezel *insert *measurement?


SRP bezel: 40mm - SKX bezel: 39mm
SRP bezel insert: 39mm - SKX bezel insert: 38mm
SRP crystal: 32mm - SKX crystal: 31mm

Measurements approximate, but accurate enough to show the difference.


----------



## seikoseekr (Dec 31, 2015)

gshock626 said:


> Congrats seikoseekr! My 777 has the exact same alignment issue. The chapter ring is a bit off. It doesn't really bother me and I don't plan on fixing it or getting another. I'm going to enjoy it the way it is. Loving mine.


Thanks, glad to know its not just mine. I've been reading around the thread some and it seems like the triple 7s have a high rate of misalignment. I doubt i'll get mine fixed anytime soon either tbh, don't really want to have the watch opened up just to move a chapter ring all of a fraction of a millimeter.


----------



## seikoseekr (Dec 31, 2015)

cold_beer839 said:


> I installed the Crystal Times double domed AR-coated sapphire in my 773 this evening. Excellent crystal!!
> 
> Here's a couple of thing I noticed about the Turtle that are different from the SKX's.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all that info. Good to know. Mine is one of the 777s with misalignment and thats the first i've heard about the 4 pin chapter ring. I suppose that would make it an easier fix if it just needed to be taken out and rotated 90 degrees then pop back in.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Showed up yesterday- chapter ring off just a hair but i'm going to live with it! Rubber strap a big improvement over the old z22. Going to let it ride on leather for a while then try some nato's for yuks!


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

One interesting thing I noticed - the bracelet is on the small side compared to my Monsters. With the Monsters I end up removing three links and adjusting the micro to the middle of the range; with the Turtle, removing two links and opening the micro all the way up is barely big enough. I may have to put one link back in.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Interesting that the chapter rind mis-alignments_seem _to be more prevalent in the 777s? My 775 is spot on, and, judging from pictures, other 775s look aligned as well. Hmmmmm...........

Oh, and a quick pic, just for the hell of it:


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Both the 775 and 777 in the Worn & Wound review has the alignment issue, most noticeably at 6.

http://wornandwound.com/2016/01/20/seiko-prospex-srp777-775-review/


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

What diameter is the Turtle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

rosborn said:


> What diameter is the Turtle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


44.3. 48 lug to lug.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> 44.3. 48 lug to lug.


Thanks!

Perfect size!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

gshock626 said:


> Both the 775 and 777 in the Worn & Wound review has the alignment issue, most noticeably at 6.
> 
> http://wornandwound.com/2016/01/20/seiko-prospex-srp777-775-review/


Well, there goes my theory! Thanks for raining on my parade there, gshock626! :-d


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Bonetto Cinturini


----------



## timm208 (Sep 21, 2014)

FYI srp777 & srp775 listed on Seiko USA.


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

Text deleted. Double post somehow. See Below


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

I just received my 777 from Sears via UPS, ordered Friday. The good news is it has a perfectly aligned chapter ring, the bad news is it came with a dent, which looks like some kind of tool mark, right at the bezel pip area exactly at 12:00. Pretty nasty mark, totally unacceptable, and I didn't even notice it at first as I was dialed in on the chapter ring issue.

Beck to Sears it goes. Already talked to them and they are sending a UPS label, and I'll get a full refund, but it looks like I'll have to start all over again with another order from scratch. I'm not so sure I'm going to order another one of these early watches sight unseen again through the web. 

I'll get one for sure, but I want to eyeball it myself to make sure its right next time.


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

Really with all the misaligned dials that may be better. I may have one coming from Sears but I'm not sure if it is or not.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Dave W said:


> I just received my 777 from Sears via UPS, ordered Friday. The good news is it has a perfectly aligned chapter ring, the bad news is it came with a dent, which looks like some kind of tool mark, right at the bezel pip area exactly at 12:00. Pretty nasty mark, totally unacceptable, and I didn't even notice it at first as I was dialed in on the chapter ring issue.
> 
> Beck to Sears it goes. Already talked to them and they are sending a UPS label, and I'll get a full refund, but it looks like I'll have to start all over again with another order from scratch. I'm not so sure I'm going to order another one of these early watches sight unseen again through the web.
> 
> I'll get one for sure, but I want to eyeball it myself to make sure its right next time.


Thats too bad about that dent. Can you post a pic of it? I have a small indentation on the triangle that the lume pip sits in on my 775 but as it does not really detract from the watch and everything else is spot on I am keeping it. I consider it a bit of character.

I do know that you can blame this issue on Seiko USA as Sears does not touch the watch when you order it. It comes directly from Seiko USA in NJ and not a Sears warehouse(The box will have a label that says SCD or SOD and a NJ mailing address. That is Seiko USA.

Some good news for you. When I was in JC Penney's last night getting some gloves before the eff ton of snow that is hitting my state on Friday, I went over to the watch counter and the lady working the counter saw my SKXA35 and asked me if I like Seiko divers. I said yes and she states this store was sent a new Seiko diver that morning with the other watches and pulls it out. It is a Seiko SRP777, so it seems that the SRP Turtles are making their way to JC Penney stores. Last week they showed up on JCP.com and when you clicked on them, you got the product info and in the right corner was a button to click to find it in a store. That and the fact it does not say Online only led me to think that this is a watch that the physical stores will carry at some time in the near future. So here is your chance to see one up close and play with them. JCP always has some discounts. The lady said that not all stores will have them right away as they are still in short supply.

Good luck with your watch quest.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Just ordered a 775 from Sears! Ooooooooh bouncy bouncy bouncy bouncy


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

SEARS35OFF300 is a coupon for $35 off

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Mine also has that indentation, but no where near enough for me to send it back.



journeyforce said:


> Thats too bad about that dent. Can you post a pic of it? I have a small indentation on the triangle that the lume pip sits in on my 775 but as it does not really detract from the watch and everything else is spot on I am keeping it. I consider it a bit of character.
> 
> I do know that you can blame this issue on Seiko USA as Sears does not touch the watch when you order it. It comes directly from Seiko USA in NJ and not a Sears warehouse(The box will have a label that says SCD or SOD and a NJ mailing address. That is Seiko USA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

twostirish222 said:


> Mine also has that indentation, but no where near enough for me to send it back.


Seriously, the watch should have NO dent anywhere in the bezel. It should be flat as a pancake all the way around.

Personally, I think a big ugly dent in the bezel is a whole lot worse than a chapter ring being off a little. Don't get me wrong, I just feel the parts of the watch should be installed straight, and there should not be a dent in the watch staring me in the face every time I look at it.

A used watch with WABI, that's another thing and that's OK, but a brand new $450 retail watch? No way, Seiko's getting it back.


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

journeyforce said:


> Thats too bad about that dent. Can you post a pic of it? I have a small indentation on the triangle that the lume pip sits in on my 775 but as it does not really detract from the watch and everything else is spot on I am keeping it. I consider it a bit of character.
> 
> I do know that you can blame this issue on Seiko USA as Sears does not touch the watch when you order it. It comes directly from Seiko USA in NJ and not a Sears warehouse(The box will have a label that says SCD or SOD and a NJ mailing address. That is Seiko USA.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information journeyforce. Much appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Just sayin ....love this 777. It's so cool that Seiko decided to make these:-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

gshock626 said:


> Both the 775 and 777 in the Worn & Wound review has the alignment issue, most noticeably at 6.
> 
> http://wornandwound.com/2016/01/20/seiko-prospex-srp777-775-review/


my 779 is spot on.


----------



## dreadgator (Jan 12, 2016)

Mine will be arriving 777 will be arriving Friday. It will be my first Seiko. I want to change the band for a Nato strap. Anyone know what size would work? Also, any recommendations for nato strap manufacturers are welcome.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cochrome (Dec 29, 2014)

Can someone with perfect or spot on alignment post a photo of their watch?
I have yet to see one ha....ha....


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

22mm. I have bought from Crown and Buckle before and been satisfied.



dreadgator said:


> Mine will be arriving 777 will be arriving Friday. It will be my first Seiko. I want to change the band for a Nato strap. Anyone know what size would work? Also, any recommendations for nato strap manufacturers are welcome.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

I think I still want one but the more pictures I see, the less enthused I am about the shiny lume and the dial in general. The SKX007 dial would be perfect on these, in my opinion. Probably wait until someone comes out with a Jubilee bracelet that "for sure" fits too.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine arrived a day early!!! For some reason photobucket is not connecting to the server so I can't post a pic yet.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

cochrome said:


> Can someone with perfect or spot on alignment post a photo of their watch?
> I have yet to see one ha....ha....



here's mine.


----------



## Nash66 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking for a 775 in the UK, sorry didnt fancy trawling through 49 pages to see if anyone had asked yet.....ebay has one or two but not seen any with retailers.
Any suggestions...or are they not coming to Old Blighty?


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Nash66 said:


> Looking for a 775 in the UK, sorry didnt fancy trawling through 49 pages to see if anyone had asked yet.....ebay has one or two but not seen any with retailers.
> Any suggestions...or are they not coming to Old Blighty?


I'm pretty sure I've seen them from guys in the EU thus far. I don't think Seiko is keeping this release domestic or limited to a particular market. The guys getting watches from Sears here in the US are getting them direct from Seiko USA. You might call Seiko in the UK and ask.

I would avoid eBay...many of those sellers are already asking too much.


----------



## Nash66 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info. You are correct about ebay not touching them at those prices.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Lowest prices on ebay are about $371. Same as sears without tax or discount. They are from NJ. Here is mine. I cant load a picture of my 775


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

sadly nothing in EU. In TZ-UK some guy said, that he called to Seiko UK and received an answer, that these watches will not be available in UK. Also some European friendly sites in SE Asia like creationwatches and skywatches doesn't have them... so we can just sit and watch, how our friends in US post new pictures every day.


----------



## Nash66 (Dec 29, 2013)

camouflage said:


> sadly nothing in EU. In TZ-UK some guy said, that he called to Seiko UK and received an answer, that these watches will not be available in UK. Also some European friendly sites in SE Asia like creationwatches and skywatches doesn't have them... so we can just sit and watch, how our friends in US post new pictures every day.


:-(
I have emailed Seiko UK will see what they say...I would assume Creationwatches will get them soon.


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Nash66 said:


> :-(
> I have emailed Seiko UK will see what they say...I would assume Creationwatches will get them soon.


Where in the UK are you located? I'm an international student here in Manchester. heading back to Singapore in a week, and will (most likely) be picking up a turtle or two.

I'll be back in the UK 15th Feb if you're interested maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

vintageguy said:


> here's mine.


Man those fabric straps just look great with these turtles. Where are yall getting them?


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Nash66 said:


> :-(
> I have emailed Seiko UK will see what they say...I would assume Creationwatches will get them soon.


I called Seiko Portugal directly and I was informed that the Portuguese and Spanish market will not receive these...on another forum a member said he was informed by Seiko UK that these will not be available.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeff_C said:


> Man those fabric straps just look great with these turtles. Where are yall getting them?


I think most of them are from drunkartstrap, known as panerai7 on here. They seem amazing!!! check his Instagram account under drunkartstrap.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Woohoo!


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

These are obviously a huge hit. I wonder if this will encourage Seiko to release other vintage inspired watches.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Shootist said:


> These are obviously a huge hit. I wonder if this will encourage Seiko to release other vintage inspired watches.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


I hope it'll encourage them to reissue more vintage pieces like these two (pics from web):


----------



## dreadgator (Jan 12, 2016)

cold_beer839 said:


> 22mm. I have bought from Crown and Buckle before and been satisfied.


Cheers Cold Beer


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Jeff_C said:


> Man those fabric straps just look great with these turtles. Where are yall getting them?


This one came from strapcode


----------



## SwingModern (Apr 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

vintageguy said:


> here's mine.


Can't really tell if it's aligned though  I assume that's what he wanted to see

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

T-hunter said:


> This one came from strapcode


Leather backed ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dreadgator said:


> Mine will be arriving 777 will be arriving Friday. It will be my first Seiko. I want to change the band for a Nato strap. Anyone know what size would work? Also, any recommendations for nato strap manufacturers are welcome.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Toxicnatos with the squared hardware a la Blancpain actually work pretty well with these. Nicer hardware than your typical Natos. 
I also love Phoenix Natos. Gasgasbone among others sell them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Maratec Elite








nylon military


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

speed200 said:


> Make us a report about the accuracy in the next days.


After one week it has settled down to -5 sec/day. Would've preferred it to run fast but I ain't complaining. Been on my wrist the entire time except when taking showers. I've got a desk job so there's not a whole lot of movement during the day. I'm happy with the -5.


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

SRP775 on tropic... waiting for the waffle from uncleseiko


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Leather backed ?


That's correct.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

bloodypoppy said:


> SRP775 on tropic... waiting for the waffle from uncleseiko
> 
> View attachment 6764290


I think that the 775 looks amazing on a tropic or waffle!! Waiting on the waffle from uncleseiko as well.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

For those that got the 77x from HoChuan how long did it take to arrive? Mine has been en route since the 7th and I'm starting to think it's lost/stolen


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Just got my srp775. Here's a side-by-side with the original inspiration. Excuse the poor photo -- was taken last night in dim light.


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Happy new year everyone.

I was in transit at Singapore airport just a couple of weeks ago, window browsing at those watch shops but couldn’t resist this little beauty.
The dial is black but the bezel is deep blue, the case is bigger than 007/009 and Monsters, similar to Sumo size.


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

G.K


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

SRP775 in the snow...


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

I wanted to wait until the prices dropped, but I just couldn't hold out any longer. Had to unbox this bad boy in the post office parking lot. I absolutely love it!! The strap is a little longer than I was hoping (on my puny 6.5" wrist), but it will do for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

I set mine Wednesday evening. This is Friday afternoon. I'm at +7 seconds.


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

Heh guys how good is the built quality compared to a sumo and a skx?


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

LuisR said:


> Heh guys how good is the built quality compared to a sumo and a skx?


I don't own a sumo, but I have 2 SKX's. To me, better quality. I say that not to take anything away from the SKX. I like this crown better. And the case caseback is more professionally finished. Meaning it's machined much better. Just two things I noticed right away.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Does anybody know how to get a model with the Roman numeral day indicator?


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Mine should arrive middle of next week. Woot!!!


----------



## RawbDawg (Oct 15, 2015)

This may not be the best place for this post to go, but i'm not quite sure where else to look. Can anyone tell me what the Seiko 6309 cost when it was new back in the day?


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

my Pepsi has one. it's my impression that the Asian sellers have these vs the American sellers. I also get the 
impression that the Asian sourced watches have fewer chapter ring misalignment problems. BTW, I bought
mine from a Honk Kong seller. I'm posting about the Roman date wheel.


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

LuisR said:


> Heh guys how good is the built quality compared to a sumo and a skx?


Sumo is better than Turtle which is better than SKX IMO.

At least original Sumo. I also bought an anniversary Sumo which wasn't as well finished as my first run orange Sumo, nor does it keep time as accurately.

Alex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The ones that come from Sears are shipped by Seiko USA (for US market only) and is why they won't ship out of the US. Also they have Mvmt Japan on the dial, and are English/Spanish days. The ones shipping from the Asian market have English/Roman days.


----------



## Lostinthewoods (Jan 11, 2012)

Is there a source for these with a kanji day wheel?


----------



## Macram (Feb 27, 2014)

AleSKX said:


> Sumo is better than Turtle which is better than SKX IMO.
> 
> At least original Sumo. I also bought an anniversary Sumo which wasn't as well finished as my first run orange Sumo, nor does it keep time as accurately.
> 
> ...


^^^This^^^
Don't get me wrong... The 77X models are great watches, but my SBDC005 has superior casework and the 615r is an upgrade over the 4r38.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Lostinthewoods said:


> Is there a source for these with a kanji day wheel?


I watched a review on these by a guy in Australia and he mentioned the ones for that market did have kanji. I'd love to know where to get those myself.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Lostinthewoods said:


> Is there a source for these with a kanji day wheel?


Might have been earlier in this thread or a different one, but i believe a guy in Australia said the AUS market ones were in Chinese characters. This watch was supposedly never going to be sold in Japan, so if that's true would they ever use kanji in it? where can you get ANY 4r/7s divers with Kanji is what i wanna know??


----------



## dreadgator (Jan 12, 2016)

Took the turtle 777 out for dinner after getting. Quite chuffed! 

**Wanted to post a pic but not enough posts apparently**


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Having trouble using photo bucket, so I'm trying tapatalks attachment function


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Mine arrived yesterday.

Very nice


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

copperjohn said:


> View attachment 6774058
> 
> 
> Having trouble using photo bucket, so I'm trying tapatalks attachment function


Flat vents all the way, so retro










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

PYLTN said:


> Mine arrived yesterday.
> 
> Very nice


Amazing and very realistic pictures, gives a real good impression of how they would look (considering I have not seen them yet!)

Any chance of a wristshot? Or a bodyshot from farther away? I am considering getting the Blue/Red pepsi because I already have tons of Black Dial-ed or Black Bezel-ed watches and divers. Something like this:
IMG_28788.jpg Photo by zs3889 | Photobucket

Great looking watch! Cheers!


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

PYLTN said:


> Mine arrived yesterday.
> 
> Very nice


Best pictures of the Pepsi I've seen here!


----------



## rojorossocorse (Jun 27, 2010)

Absolutely in love with this watch. Unfortunately my wrist is only 6 inches wide. Does anybody has a photo on a 6 inches wrist?


I am ready to pull the trigger on it but I am too worried about receiving it and finding out that it is too big for me.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Here is mine from 2 weeks ago. Just figured out you need tapatalk to upload a pic. I have misalignment at 6 & 5 o clock. The watch is so beautiful that it does not matter to me. Runs about 2 sec a day slow. Got mine at Time Zone in Costa Mesa. Well i guess I didn't nt have enough posts to be able to upload a picture 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Maybe this forum is not for me after all......... Good bye 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Good morning :-d Trying out the ZULU :-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Dav25 said:


> Here is mine from 2 weeks ago. Just figured out you need tapatalk to upload a pic. I have misalignment at 6 & 5 o clock. The watch is so beautiful that it does not matter to me. Runs about 2 sec a day slow. Got mine at Time Zone in Costa Mesa. Well i guess I didn't nt have enough posts to be able to upload a picture
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Dav25!!! & welcome to the forum:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Love the turtle!


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

Dav25 said:


> Here is mine from 2 weeks ago. Just figured out you need tapatalk to upload a pic. I have misalignment at 6 & 5 o clock. The watch is so beautiful that it does not matter to me. Runs about 2 sec a day slow. Got mine at Time Zone in Costa Mesa. Well i guess I didn't nt have enough posts to be able to upload a picture
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum. Maybe try posting a picture on instagram and linking to it. We would love to see a photo.

My 777 was scheduled for delivery Monday but I got a weather delay notification.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

For those of us who aren't in the States, where can we order from? I would like to have the first one on Africa


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

My blue SRP773 came yesterday.... VERY pleased...


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Just picked up a 775 to go with my 779. What do you guys think of the bracelet? I mean quality wise it's excellent, but I find it heavy and bulky, almost to the point where I'm not comfortable wearing it. Contrasted to a super oyster or something, it seems to have a lot more mass and I don't think I care for that.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

illition said:


> Amazing and very realistic pictures, gives a real good impression of how they would look (considering I have not seen them yet!)
> 
> Any chance of a wristshot? Or a bodyshot from farther away? I am considering getting the Blue/Red pepsi because I already have tons of Black Dial-ed or Black Bezel-ed watches and divers. Something like this:
> IMG_28788.jpg Photo by zs3889 | Photobucket
> ...


Thanks very much. I'll see what I can do


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

The new bracelet only tapers to 20mm. Not the typical 18mm Seiko's usually taper to...hence the extra weight.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

:-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

Checking in with mine. The finishing in the dial and case is really a significant step up from an 007/009. And the strap is super comfy.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

rojorossocorse said:


> Absolutely in love with this watch. Unfortunately my wrist is only 6 inches wide. Does anybody has a photo on a 6 inches wrist?
> 
> I am ready to pull the trigger on it but I am too worried about receiving it and finding out that it is too big for me.


The cushion case of the watch allows it to "wear small" and sit well on any wrist. If a SKX007 can fit you then this one will also.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

It's been a few days, no problems really. if I had to look for a nitpick, it would be that i'm not huge on the super smooth hi-polish of the bezel. it's not in the realm of slippery or anything but it'd be a bit more functional if either the tooling had deeper/sharper/grippier grooves to grip, and/or had more of a brushed finish. that and it's just a little blingy, but it's not a big deal. SKX's had the same issue but at least it was grippier.

like i said... a nitpick!


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

journeyforce said:


> The cushion case of the watch allows it to "wear small" and sit well on any wrist. If a SKX007 can fit you then this one will also.


What if skx was wearing too small? Is the turtle better in that case?

sent from Lenovo phone


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

illition said:


> Amazing and very realistic pictures, gives a real good impression of how they would look (considering I have not seen them yet!)
> 
> Any chance of a wristshot? Or a bodyshot from farther away? I am considering getting the Blue/Red pepsi because I already have tons of Black Dial-ed or Black Bezel-ed watches and divers. Something like this:
> IMG_28788.jpg Photo by zs3889 | Photobucket
> ...


Here you go my friend. Wrist shot as requested.









My wrist is 7.5"

Some other shots celebrating my new found love :-


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

PYLTN said:


> Here you go my friend. Wrist shot as requested.
> 
> View attachment 6791570
> 
> ...


Great photos!! Hopefully my 775 will be on my wrist be Friday!!


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Tom_ZG said:


> What if skx was wearing too small? Is the turtle better in that case?
> 
> sent from Lenovo phone


Yes, absolutely. My skx009 although beautiful to me feels too small, but the srp has much more wrist presence and is imo the perfect size









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

PWack said:


> Checking in with mine. The finishing in the dial and case is really a significant step up from an 007/009. And the strap is super comfy.


You smacked it against something? Ouch!


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

copperjohn said:


> You smacked it against something? Ouch!


??

Nope. Some red sauce near the pip thanks to cooking dinner if that is what you were referring to.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Anybody know how many post i need before im allowed to show a picture of my awesome 775 ? 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still enjoying mine and trying different straps on it. I am a canvas fan and it'll always be my favorite but this watch is made for natos, which also works better for pool, beach, water sports...
I'll probably put it back on canvas soon but I really like it on this ToxicNato with the squared hardware. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PWack said:


> ??
> 
> Nope. Some red sauce near the pip thanks to cooking dinner if that is what you were referring to.


The pic makes it look scratched up on the bezel... And dirty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gshock626 said:


> Love the turtle!
> 
> View attachment 6780530


What a beautiful super crisp pic that really does the dial justice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

Man, everyone's a critic! Here it is fresh from a bath.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> What a beautiful super crisp pic that really does the dial justice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

PWack said:


> ?? Nope. Some red sauce near the pip thanks to cooking dinner if that is what you were referring to.


Whew!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Dav25 said:


> Anybody know how many post i need before im allowed to show a picture of my awesome 775 ? Thanks Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure, 50? Anyone? They instituted that due to some past issues, I believe. Welcome aboard, it will go by quick.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> this watch is made for natos


+1 Brice!!! Looks killer IMO! I'm so glad Seiko decided to drill the lugs:-! Now I have to order more NATO's 



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dav25 said:


> Anybody know how many post i need before im allowed to show a picture of my awesome 775 ?


5. You're now at 6 ... rock'n'roll!;-)


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

New NATO that arrived today.


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

Spring-Diver said:


> +1 Brice!!! Looks killer IMO! I'm so glad Seiko decided to drill the lugs:-! Now I have to order more NATO's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was planning on leaving mine on the stock strap, but that pic just put me over the top. Looks like mine will be on a NATO.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Tried mine on leather, canvas, rubber, NATO. They all look good. Currently enjoying the vintage vibe with the waffle strap.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Shootist said:


> I was planning on leaving mine on the stock strap, but that pic just put me over the top. Looks like mine will be on a NATO.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Thanks Shootist:-!

Yep, like Brice said, these are made for NATO's!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I've literally not worn another watch since getting my 779 and now 775. These are highly, highly addictive. Can't place it or put my finger on it, but these watches are simply a home run, despite my couple of small nitpicks.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Canvas is my favorite.


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

I really love this watch but it doesn't meet my rule where the minute and seconds hand should reach the markers 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Memento Vivere said:


> I've literally not worn another watch since getting my 779 and now 775. These are highly, highly addictive. Can't place it or put my finger on it, but these watches are simply a home run, despite my couple of small nitpicks.


Agreed! There's something magical about these Bad Boys:-!



I think I've taken 500 photos in the last 10 days :-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

*22:51s = MOVT MALAYSIA CASED CHINA*


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

For those of you who have canvas straps, can they get wet? I love the look but not if I can't dive with it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doug507 said:


> For those of you who have canvas straps, can they get wet? I love the look but not if I can't dive with it.


It depends on the strap. Many have just a thin layer of canvas on leather and I would get those in the water. They also fray on the sides. 
Others are all canvas and doubled at the edges. They can do in the water but not sure how the glue in the middle will hold up over time. I've worn a few of mine all true canvas in the pool without issues. Some color canvas may not like highly chlorinated water though, it may change the color 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Memento Vivere said:


> I've literally not worn another watch since getting my 779 and now 775. These are highly, highly addictive. Can't place it or put my finger on it, but these watches are simply a home run, despite my couple of small nitpicks.


need pics next to your other seiko / GS diver please.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Loving the turtle, I would love for Seiko to release one like this with a higher quality brushed finish on top, a laquered bezel, and an applied Seiko logo. Diashield too. I'd pay $800.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Please excuse the poor lighting. Took the turtle out to a wedding this evening.


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Finally pulled the trigger on a 777!!! Thanks Sears!!! lol
I was torn between the 775 and 777. The dial on the 775 is perfectly subdued but the bezel looks too bright. Too "Goldie." Heh.
Anyway, very excited!!!



seikoseekr said:


> Not sure if this has already been mentioned, but maybe in order to distinguish these from the original turtles these should be dubbed the ninja turtles.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6622250
> ...


^^^THIS^^^

I've been thinking the same thing!!!

The 773 should be Leo. The 775 is Mikey. I think the 777 should be Raph, and the 779 Donnie.

The two other models coming can be Bebop and Rocksteady!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Doug507 said:


> For those of you who have canvas straps, can they get wet? I love the look but not if I can't dive with it.


Problem solved. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## seikoseekr (Dec 31, 2015)

Jerome Riptide said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a 777!!! Thanks Sears!!! lol
> I was torn between the 775 and 777. The dial on the 775 is perfectly subdued but the bezel looks too bright. Too "Goldie." Heh.
> Anyway, very excited!!!
> 
> ...


You know i've given this more thought than i probably should have. I think you have to go by color for the names if they're going to be named after the og turtles. That would have to make the 773 Leo, the 779 Raphael, I'd give the 775 Michelangelo, which would put Donatello as the 777.

as far as other models i'd nominate the shredder as a name but bebob and rocksteady work too.

we all know who Master Splinter is...


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

My turtle... in very healthy condition...


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

cool pepsi turtle


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

PYLTN said:


> Here you go my friend. Wrist shot as requested.
> 
> View attachment 6791570
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy! Looks amazing! My wrists are 6.75" but should fit just fine! I too find the skx007 slightly on the smaller side for my preference.

Can't wait to get my pepsi turtle soon. ^^


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

seikoseekr said:


> You know i've given this more thought than i probably should have. I think you have to go by color for the names if they're going to be named after the og turtles. That would have to make the 773 Leo, the 779 Raphael, I'd give the 775 Michelangelo, which would put Donatello as the 777.
> 
> as far as other models i'd nominate the shredder as a name but bebob and rocksteady work too.
> 
> we all know who Master Splinter is...


I considered making Raph the Pepsi but those colors don't suit him... They're too fun. Plus red and blue combined make magenta soooo. Anyway, I feel all black suits Raph.

To further illustrate that I have too much time on my hands, Casey Jones should be the 007... Him and Raphael are very similar. Heh!

The other two models should still be good guys, such as Usagi Yojimbo, but since there are two, B&R work well.

You're too right on Splinter!!!

Now, who's April O'Neil?  ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikoseekr (Dec 31, 2015)

Jerome Riptide said:


> I considered making Raph the Pepsi but those colors don't suit him... They're too fun. Plus red and blue combined make magenta soooo. Anyway, I feel all black suits Raph.
> 
> To further illustrate that I have too much time on my hands, Casey Jones should be the 007... Him and Raphael are very similar. Heh!
> 
> ...


Well I didn't think about the blue and red combining so that makes more sense now. I just see the red part on the pepsi and thought that has to be ralph. Don't sleep on Donatello though. My reasoning for giving him the 777 isn't just because theres no purple, it's also because he is the smartest turtle and the 777 is the smartest pick! (well, to me anyways). I also thought about casey jones and april o'neil but i think those names may be to basic for a watch nickname but if they catch on i'm all for it haha.

On a non-80s-cartoon note, I'm looking to get a nato for mine and i'm wondering if anyone here has owned both a maratac and a zuludiver?
I've had a few maratacs and never had a problem but i don't know anything about zuludivers except they seem to have good reviews, but do they stack up aganist maratac?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

to those getting the Roman Numerals: where have you been ordering from?


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> to those getting the Roman Numerals: where have you been ordering from?


Ho Chuan watch


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

For those who have bought watches from Watches88, could you be so kind as to fill me in on a few things? I'm getting desperate to order a sweet 773, but no UK / EU sellers seem forthcoming so I'm thinking of biting the bullet and ordering from Watches88, but what I want to know is:

Do they ship from Malaysia or US (I assume Malaysia)?
Have people been hit by customs fees? Which courier did you use?
Has anyone who ordered from Watches88 suffered the dreaded bezel dent or misaligned chapter ring?
Does anyone know what their returns policy is like? From reading the website, it seems I'd have to pay full return shipping if I got a dud (see above).


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

gshock626 said:


> Tried mine on leather, canvas, rubber, NATO. All looks good. Currently enjoying the vintage vibe with the waffle strap.
> 
> View attachment 6797746


Totally digging the strap:-!... Who makes it?

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> Totally digging the strap:-!... Who makes it?
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


eBay seller named uncleseiko. Not the best quality but it sure looks sweet! Just search for "waffle strap SRP777" (or any of the models). He markets them for the turtles.


----------



## jadenshen0726 (Nov 2, 2015)

love this new turtles, whats the MSRP on these models? on the black one? in US


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)

I was really keen on the new turtles, especially after ALL THAT HYPE U GUYS CAUSED.
I went out like a happy parent, shopping for new shoes for the unborn kid.
I got my dealer to save a black/gold but never got to see it - he, being a perfectionist, had rejected all batches because of the flaws. (bezel, chapter ring..)

I decided to give up waiting and went out to hunt for a turtle.









It appears that ALL the SRP775 and SRP777 have badly aligned chapter rings! However, the SRP773 and SRP779 have some considerably perfect ones.
But after trying on 1, I decided it wasnt for me. It looks terrible on me! OH THAT OVERHANG. After wearing a tuna for so many years, this just doesnt seem good enough Someone mentioned that plastic-y egg looking lume..yes thats what it looked like. And those tiny words at the bottom of the dial.. (not the logo and AUTOMATIC DIVER TEXT) And these, in the photo I captured, were already from the second batch and considered 'better than the previous ones'.

I SOUND LIKE A SPOILT BRAT AND IM DISAPPOINTED. Im giving up on this one

P/S: Anyway as some were asking; they all in Hong Kong are on a roman date wheel. HKD2400 for the ones on bracelet, and HKD2250 for those on rubber.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

jadenshen0726 said:


> love this new turtles, whats the MSRP on these models? on the black one? in US


$475 for models on rubber like the black SRP777. $495 for the ones on bracelet.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

claradead said:


> I was really keen on the new turtles, especially after ALL THAT HYPE U GUYS CAUSED.
> I went out like a happy parent, shopping for new shoes for the unborn kid.
> I got my dealer to save a black/gold but never got to see it - he, being a perfectionist, had rejected all batches because of the flaws. (bezel, chapter ring..)
> 
> ...


Can I ask which shop that was?? I'm taking the family to HK in a few months and I really want to fit in some watch shopping :-!


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone b-), 

I was scrolling through the posts and realised that many people in the UK/Europe have trouble getting these new Seiko Turtles, one poster (i'm not sure where but i vaguely remember this) mentioned that their Seiko dealer said they won't be brought into the UK/Europe for quite some time, and they aren't sure if they are even going to in the future. While i'm sure these will somehow make their way into the UK/Europe in due time, there are currently few dealers offering them for sale and the quality control has been sporadic. 

I'm an International Student studying in Manchester, and am heading back home for a short 2 week break in Singapore. From what I last heard from friends / dealers, Singapore has a very healthy stock of Seiko Turtles. 

Anyway, I offered to help one of the posters (Nash66), by purchasing and bringing up a Seiko Turtle for him to the UK and he will be picking it up from me personally (COD) in Manchester

I would like to open up the offer to the rest of the WUS members on this forum, with some conditions of course

- Please add your name to the list below if you would like to be included
- I looking at charging *£20 per watch (**£25 if you need it posted to you) *do the following (paid into my PayPal account):

Firstly, this ensures that I won't have any 'dead buyers' and end up sitting on a few extra Seiko Turtles (although i'm sure I should be able to sell them off in due time)
I will personally go to the store and purchase a Seiko Turtle of your choice (773, 775, 777 or 779)
I won't charge a mark-up - but will be keeping the £20 per watch if you pay COD, and £25 per watch if you need it posted to you
I will personally ensure (to the best of my ability) that the common issues are not present (Dented Bezel around the pip, Misaligned chapter ring)
I will be personally handcarrying these watches up to the UK, Manchester. I will do my very best to ensure that they are well taken care of.
Upon full payment into my PayPal account, I will either have these watches sent out by Post (from Manchester) to you in the UK/EU, or you can always pick them up personally in Manchester (COD) if you prefer
If for some reason the watch is out of stock, I will promptly refund your £20
I fly out tomorrow morning on 27th January 2016 and arrive back in UK, Manchester on 15th February 2016.
I don't have a confirmed price for the Turtles yet as I've yet to check with the dealers, but i'm getting one for myself and will of course try to get the best price, also i'll provide the full receipt so full transparency there 

In the main turtle thread and this thread below, the common issues are discussed and I (like any watch collector) will rather not take the chance of having any of these issues (even if they may be rectified, which Sears.com does not seem to be doing, it will most likely be more trouble than its worth):
Sears.com Turtle Buyers Be Warned, Horrible Customer Service

**This is purely just an open invitation to anyone who might be interested, I think the terms are quite fair, and as a student I would be able to make some extra cash  (win win for everybody)**
**Sign up (ON MY MAIN THREAD), and if there are enough people interested I will give out my PayPal address so we can get started**
Main thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**-a...ng-new-seiko-turtles-*look-here*-2819986.html

I've bought an sold quite a number of watches on these forums (more expensive pieces including such as Breitlings, Ball watches etc.).
So you have full assurance that i'm not trying anything dubious, just trying to help the community (& myself) out. 
If you do a search for my username you will find good reviews/feedback, these are some:

Illition is a Great Buyer!
illition - honest buyer
Super-smooth deal with illition


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

My 775 arrived from Sears. No issues. At least none I see. Certainly no bezel ding.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

gshock626 said:


> eBay seller named uncleseiko. Not the best quality but it sure looks sweet! Just search for "waffle strap SRP777" (or any of the models). He markets them for the turtles.


Thanks :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## dreadgator (Jan 12, 2016)

I got my 777 from Sears as well. No bezel ding. Chapter ring matched up pretty well also.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

dreadgator said:


> I got my 777 from Sears as well. No bezel ding. Chapter ring matched up pretty well also.


same for me


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)

@khd Im going to PM u the address in a bit!


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Almost like a family portrait...


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Turtle 🐢 773 arrived today!😎


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

A Turtle/SKX side-by-side comparison for anyone who's interested.









I love them both!


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

MATT1076 said:


> Turtle  773 arrived today!


looking good! Where did you get it from?


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

JRMARTINS said:


> looking good! Where did you get it from?


I managed to pick this one up from watches88.com.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

MATT1076 said:


> I managed to pick this one up from watches88.com.


Thanks for the info. How long did it take to get to the UK? I've been waiting on my 775 for the past 20 days and nothing! Starting to think it got lost/stolen in the mail...already contacted HoChuan and they opened a claim with Malaysia Post. Not sure if I should start to think about opening a claim in PayPal.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

JRMARTINS said:


> Thanks for the info. How long did it take to get to the UK? I've been waiting on my 775 for the past 20 days and nothing! Starting to think it got lost/stolen in the mail...already contacted HoChuan and they opened a claim with Malaysia Post. Not sure if I should start to think about opening a claim in PayPal.


Ordered my Saturday, I had the watch sent by FedEx and it arrived today.


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

PYLTN said:


> A Turtle/SKX side-by-side comparison for anyone who's interested.
> 
> View attachment 6843394
> 
> ...


Correct me if i'm wrong but is that supposed to be 4 in Roman Numerals? Is it not supposed to be IV?


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

illition said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but is that supposed to be 4 in Roman Numerals? Is it not supposed to be IV?


You're right. I think Seiko makes up their own "days"... What the heck is a "red rectangle" day???


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

illition said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but is that supposed to be 4 in Roman Numerals? Is it not supposed to be IV?


Depends. It's an old watchmaking and clockmaking tradition to use IIII instead of IV. On the dial, it is done both for legibility and symmetry with the Roman numeral for 8 (which is, of course, VIII). Also, use of IIII instead of IV was accepted throughout antiquity and the Middle Ages. So Seiko's use of IIII instead of IV is perfectly acceptable. Whether you like it is up to you.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

illition said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but is that supposed to be 4 in Roman Numerals? Is it not supposed to be IV?


My guess is that Seiko is following the traditional print layout of Roman numerals on the dial, where "IIII" balances out with "VIII" on the dial. Of course, doesn't make much sense to transfer this dial-tradition to the date-wheel, but there it is.

EDIT: Oops, Sevenmack beat me to this info in his post! 

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Slant said:


> You're right. I think Seiko makes up their own "days"... What the heck is a "red rectangle" day???


LOL! I don't know why Sunday is a block of red but it makes me very happy. And 4 probably is usually IV but I'm cool with IIII.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

MATT1076 said:


> I managed to pick this one up from watches88.com.


Did you get hit with customs charges through FedEx?

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> Did you get hit with customs charges through FedEx?
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


Luckily no!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Turtle catching some UV rays


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

^^^Nice shot gshok626!!!

Cropped it 3 times:-d



Decided to try the green Isofrane





Cheers
Shannon


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

enough fooling around: when is someone going to bezel swap the 773 and the 779?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> ^^^Nice shot gshok626!!!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Thank you sir! These turtles are too much fun!

I'm digging the green ISO!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> enough fooling around: when is someone going to bezel swap the 773 and the 779?


+1, I think I'll buy the 773 & source a 779 bezel when they're available :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

gshock626 said:


> Thank you sir! These turtles are too much fun!
> 
> I'm digging the green ISO!


Your welcome , +1 & me too:-d

I'm pretty sure you could fabricate a strap out of shoe laces & duct tape and it would look awesome:-d

I have a black Isofrane arriving in a few days and I still need to order the Uncleseiko waffle strap. Plus some Toxic NATO's for good measure. It's nice having a watch that is super strap friendly!!! Especially with 22mm lugs!

More photos to come......

Edit:

Well the Isofrane arrived this evening, Thanks again Ariel:-!



Better photos tomorrow :-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> I'm pretty sure you could fabricate a strap out of shoe laces & duct tape and it would look awesome:-d


Quoted for truth


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Welp, I finally received my turtle AND... It's misaligned. I can't decide if I should disassemble and rotate the chapter ring 90° or send it back and try again.

Anyway, some pix...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Sevenmack said:


> Depends. It's an old watchmaking and clockmaking tradition to use IIII instead of IV. On the dial, it is done both for legibility and symmetry with the Roman numeral for 8 (which is, of course, VIII). Also, use of IIII instead of IV was accepted throughout antiquity and the Middle Ages. So Seiko's use of IIII instead of IV is perfectly acceptable. Whether you like it is up to you.


Interesting. I never knew that. Thanks for the information 

You learn something new everyday


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

PYLTN said:


> LOL! I don't know why Sunday is a block of red but it makes me very happy. And 4 probably is usually IV but I'm cool with IIII.


I love the Block of Red sunday too! It makes the watch a little more fun


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice pics! I looked until I was cross-eyed and I couldn't see the misalignment, but then again my wife is always saying I'm rubbish at looking for things :-d



Jerome Riptide said:


> Welp, I finally received my turtle AND... It's misaligned. I can't decide if I should disassemble and rotate the chapter ring 90° or send it back and try again.
> 
> Anyway, some pix...
> 
> ...


----------



## Shootist (Apr 14, 2006)

Jerome Riptide said:


> Welp, I finally received my turtle AND... It's misaligned. I can't decide if I should disassemble and rotate the chapter ring 90° or send it back and try again.
> 
> Anyway, some pix...
> 
> ...


Honestly I have to really try to see it. It doesn't appear to be very bad to me.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

I just realised some new turtles have wording 4R36 and some have Movt Japan. Are they different?


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

sonykurniawan said:


> I just realised some new turtles have wording 4R36 and some have Movt Japan. Are they different?


Found answer already.. Thanks


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

With some new leather- just got my Uncle Seiko rubber so may give that a go this weekend. Just don't do rubber in the winter on most!


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

khd said:


> Nice pics! I looked until I was cross-eyed and I couldn't see the misalignment, but then again my wife is always saying I'm rubbish at looking for things :-d





Shootist said:


> Honestly I have to really try to see it. It doesn't appear to be very bad to me.
> 
> Thanks for the support and compliments!! The misalignment is very slight but it's there. I'm going to send it back and hope I get lucky in the second go around. If it's still crooked I'll fix it when I pop in a sapphire.
> 
> ...


----------



## watchuseektom (Feb 6, 2015)

I have a 1980 6309 and it is exactly like yours. It is 'kind of' aligned, but I had to open it up and move the chapter ring around a few times before it got a little better. The bezel insert is not perfectly aligned either, but then again, I'm not expecting for perfection from Seiko in this regard. I have a skx 173 that is far worse...



Jerome Riptide said:


> Welp, I finally received my turtle AND... It's misaligned. I can't decide if I should disassemble and rotate the chapter ring 90° or send it back and try again.
> 
> Anyway, some pix...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

watchuseektom said:


> I have a 1980 6309 and it is exactly like yours. It is 'kind of' aligned, but I had to open it up and move the chapter ring around a few times before it got a little better. The bezel insert is not perfectly aligned either, but then again, I'm not expecting for perfection from Seiko in this regard. I have a skx 173 that is far worse...


Ya, it's slight. I'm going to exchange for another just to see what I get and then I'll deal with it until I want to pop a sapphire in it. 









I also have the pip dent too. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

Jerome Riptide said:


> Ya, it's slight. I'm going to exchange for another just to see what I get and then I'll deal with it until I want to pop a sapphire in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You most definitely have the bezel dent, confirmed.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Luckily, mine is perfectly aligned and doesn't have the dent, but I had a friend pick one up in HK for me who made sure everything was alright. Still loving this stock strap, but it definitely is a lint magnet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Well I couldn't wait for the 779 to be released here in Australia, so I got one from Ebay and it arrived yesterday.
No issues with bezel dent or chapter ring. If being picky, the hands when set to 6 o'clock are slightly off alignment. Otherwise, I'm very happy with it. I've been longing for a Pepsi diver and this has certainly filled that hole 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchuseektom (Feb 6, 2015)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Luckily, mine is perfectly aligned and doesn't have the dent, but I had a friend pick one up in HK for me who made sure everything was alright. Still loving this stock strap, but it definitely is a lint magnet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So much better when everything is aligned!


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

My 775 is still in transit from HoChuan...it's been like this for the past 22 days, a claim was opened by HoChuan to see what's wrong, I know it's not his fault but I'm mad has hell!! going to give it one more week and then check if he'll send another one.

Anyone else experienced long transit periods from Malaysia?


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I could live with a minor alignment issue. My eyes don't catch it. But the dent would probably bother me.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Today I could pick up my SRP775 at last. This version seems to be rather rare yet here in Germany.

It's pure beauty! I was really astonished how nice it's looks. I have seen so many great pictures of the 775 on this board, so I had high hopes and was rather sure, this should be great, but I wasn't prepared for this when it became real. The gold on the bezel is so tastefully subdued against the mat bezel ... very elegant! This is a great design, thank you Seiko!

No bezel dents, all is fine, just the minute index is a bit off, but on the SRP775 the lettering and minute markers are halfway 'dimmed' against the dark dial and I had to look really hard, to notice it. Of course on the macro here it looks rather bad, but it is so hardly noticeable from normal life's view, that I think, I will not ask my jeweler to correct the issue - his offer for this stands.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Shootist said:


> Honestly I have to really try to see it. It doesn't appear to be very bad to me.
> 
> Thanks for the support and compliments!! The misalignment is very slight but it's there. I'm going to send it back and hope I get lucky in the second go around. If it's still crooked I'll fix it when I pop in a sapphire.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the graphic with the line, I finally see it now! Hope your next one is better, good luck :-!


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

JRMARTINS said:


> My 775 is still in transit from HoChuan...it's been like this for the past 22 days, a claim was opened by HoChuan to see what's wrong, I know it's not his fault but I'm mad has hell!! going to give it one more week and then check if he'll send another one.
> 
> Anyone else experienced long transit periods from Malaysia?


Really sorry to read of the problems you're having. It must be very frustrating. Mine came from Ho Chuan. I ordered it on 10 Jan and it got to me 12 days later including sitting in Customs for 2 days. Sounds like you have just been unlucky. I hope you get it sorted soon!


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Some more photos of my 779


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

PYLTN said:


> Some more photos of my 779
> 
> View attachment 6874594
> 
> ...


Where did you get that NATO?


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

JRMARTINS said:


> Where did you get that NATO?


https://www.watchgecko.com/


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Toscana Vintage Collection in beige. Very, very happy with this.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Naw it's like a cuddly bear! +_+


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

Received yesterday... I like it better than the 775 I purchase a couple weeks ago. Gold and black bezel isn't my thing but I love this Pepsi bezel... The strap on the 779 is the most comfortable Seiko strap I've ever worn. The 775 came on a bracelet that I removed and replaced with a Maratac Nato strap. With the exception of my Rolex's, I don't care for bracelets.


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

Updated picture... bezel aligned with the 60 indices at 6... Obviously the bezel isn't properly aligned... same on my 775. This will be resolved when I send them to Jack at IWW for some TLC and regulation.


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

I just ordered a 777 from eBay. Hopefully no alignment or dent issues. 

How comfortable are these waffle straps? Have a W&W coal leather strap and will probably pick up a NATO. Just sold my SKx007 to fund this. Hope I don't regret it.


----------



## watchuseektom (Feb 6, 2015)

Got a 6309 from the 80's after wearing a skx for a while, I guarantee you you will not regret it. The turtle case is amazing. I wear mine on a model 2 olive from W&W and love it.



james.fort said:


> I just ordered a 777 from eBay. Hopefully no alignment or dent issues.
> 
> How comfortable are these waffle straps? Have a W&W coal leather strap and will probably pick up a NATO. Just sold my SKx007 to fund this. Hope I don't regret it.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Misaligned chapter ring and dimpled bezel at the lume pip (didn't show up on the pic). I love it for all of its flaws. Surprisingly I was still able tell time while doing yard work yesterday. We'll see how it does when I take my son fishing today. Happy Sunday!


----------



## mikethebike67 (Jun 30, 2013)

Way easier to tell the time on this watch than my Seiko bfk.


----------



## watchuseektom (Feb 6, 2015)

looks amazing, seems to be original too.


Myman said:


> View attachment 6610626
> 
> 6306 : A blast from the past - 1979


----------



## Far East Diver (Jan 20, 2016)

copperjohn said:


> I'm not sure, 50? Anyone? They instituted that due to some past issues, I believe. Welcome aboard, it will go by quick.


Weird. I've been lurking for a year but just started posting recently, yet I was able to post pics from my very first post. I don't use Tapatalk. I do recall having issues posting using the mobile version of the site. Switched over to the full version and everything was perfect after that.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Enjoying the Jackpot and the rain


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

My 775









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Lume shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi,
I have just received my 775 yesterday and I found out that the lume surface is a bit wavy and uneven. Is this common thing for turtle?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

My blutortoise


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Anyone here actually got the J version?? 

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My SRP775 in context. I added a touch of Polaroid retro charme here.


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Very cool pic.



oldfatherthames said:


> My SRP775 in context. I added a touch of Polaroid retro charme here.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey guys,

I would like to invite you to view a collection of pictures I took this weekend. It's about my SRP775 with macros and wristshots with the metal bracelet as well as two rubber straps.
I thought it would be fine to post them 'as one'. This is the thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-seiko-srp775-presentation-pictures-2841730.html

A teaser ....









...


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm* loving* this roman day wheel!


----------



## ddd (Oct 15, 2008)

Apologies for the weak pic, no photo skills........joined the club w/blue. Not sure about the bracelet (prefer 18mm taper at clasp), so have it on a wjean 22mm M300 style waffle. Really like the watch.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> I'm* loving* this roman day wheel!
> 
> View attachment 6901178


It has definitely grown on me. Didn't like it at first, but now it's all I use on my turtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinthewoods (Jan 11, 2012)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> It has definitely grown on me. Didn't like it at first, but now it's all I use on my turtle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered the same watch based on mostly on your pics in this thread. I think Seiko owes you some comission.

I also like the Roman numeral day wheel but isn't Sunday the first day of the week?


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Lostinthewoods said:


> I ordered the same watch based on mostly on your pics in this thread. I think Seiko owes you some comission.
> 
> I also like the Roman numeral day wheel but isn't Sunday the first day of the week?


Haha maybe you could put in a good word for me .

I'm sure someone far more enlightened can clarify, but my understanding is the Roman numeral assignments come from old watchmaking traditions. A we've-always-done-it-this-way sort of deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelskan (Jul 30, 2015)

I've noticed from various pics that the colour of the hands and dial indices is slightly different. It would be interesting to get some feedback from owners of the new turtle. Is this the case or is it bad lighting in the photos?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

jelskan said:


> I've noticed from various pics that the colour of the hands and dial indices is slightly different. It would be interesting to get some feedback from owners of the new turtle. Is this the case or is it bad lighting in the photos?


No bad lighting.....they don't match. It's kind of a bummer, but not a deal breaker IMO.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Far East Diver (Jan 20, 2016)

jelskan said:


> I've noticed from various pics that the colour of the hands and dial indices is slightly different. It would be interesting to get some feedback from owners of the new turtle. Is this the case or is it bad lighting in the photos?


My SRP775's hands and indices match perfectly, so based on my experience, I'd say bad lighting.


----------



## Far East Diver (Jan 20, 2016)

Spring-Diver said:


> No bad lighting.....they don't match. It's kind of a bummer, but not a deal breaker IMO.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Interesting. My SRP775's seem to match. Then again, the 775 has a warmer colored lume than all the rest of the SRP77X series. Maybe that has something to do with the discrepancy.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Far East Diver said:


> My SRP775's hands and indices match perfectly, so based on my experience, I'd say bad lighting.


So....your 775 hands have glossy lume or your dial has matte lume?

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Far East Diver (Jan 20, 2016)

Spring-Diver said:


> So....your 775 hands have glossy lume or your dial has matte lume?
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Neither...in regards to lume finish, mine is just like all the others...shiny indices and matte hands. But, in his post, jelskan asked about lume color, which is what I was referring to. My lume is shiny on the dial and matte on the hands, but it is all of the same color.


----------



## jelskan (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah it is a bummer. Same issue with my skx173.


----------



## Far East Diver (Jan 20, 2016)

jelskan said:


> Yeah it is a bummer. Same issue with my skx173.


So were you asking about the finish of the lume (matte or gloss) or the color? The finish is different, the color looks the same to me. I'm not bothered at all by the difference in finish. It's not very noticable on the wrist.


----------



## Far East Diver (Jan 20, 2016)

*Picture Time!*

I've been hoarding a few photos I took a couple of days ago...but I bought a new NATO today and that's motivated me to share.


----------



## Far East Diver (Jan 20, 2016)

A few more on my new NATO.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Far East Diver said:


> So were you asking about the finish of the lume (matte or gloss) or the color? The finish is different, the color looks the same to me. I'm not bothered at all by the difference in finish. It's not very noticable on the wrist.


+ 1

On the markers the lume stands out - like cream on a piece of cake - from it's thin frame (it's more a socket than a frame), while on the hands the lume is 'buried' deeper within the clearly thicker frame, that is also higher. This alone makes you not compare the lume, as you're looking at different elements with different shapes, which kind of egalizes the perception of the lume color. In some light the golden frame of the hands reflects inwards on top of that.
In addition, as has been pointed out before, the lume on the markers is glossy, while it's matte on the hands. If you point the watch towards direct light, the reflections of the glossy lume make it appear almost a bit brighter, than the matte lume, while in the shade the matte lume could appear a bit brighter. This is mostly supported by the thick shiny frame around the hands.
Talking about the lume when it's 'luming' to me there is no different color perceivable, instead there is only more lume intensity on the hands.

All this becomes obvious, when you look at pictures bigger than life, e.g. my macro series about the SRP775 here and from what I notice, it's the same with all new x-turtles, see e.g. these great pictures of the SRP779.

But please let met state very clearly, that is not a real life issue! At least to me that is. When viewed in the flesh, even when near to the watch, one will never notice different colors, if there are any. 
And if you look at the lume in total dark, the only thing you will ever notice is a tiny bit of more intensity on the hands (not at all as much as seen on macro shots), which I like somehow. No different color perception here too.

It's a bit funny: I never thought about any of this before I read such discussions, although of course I inspected my SRP775 like watch lovers do. I had to look hard at my SRP775 prior to writing this and even inspected my macros again. ;-)


----------



## Macram (Feb 27, 2014)

Does anyone have an idea when Seiko U.S.A. will begin distributing the blue and Pepsi versions?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Vs Blumo
lacquered LumiNova suppress glare and illuminates less than matt Sumo


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Macram said:


> Does anyone have an idea when Seiko U.S.A. will begin distributing the blue and Pepsi versions?


Early summer is what I was told by Time Zone. Hopefully all of these QC issues will be ironed out by then.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Far East Diver said:


> A few more on my new NATO.
> 
> View attachment 6909898


In design generally I'm more into reduction, especially with the 775, which in my eyes doesn't need extra emphasis by added designs element, because it is so glamorous by itself. But man, this nato with it's color matching center line is simply a killer combination! Sir, you've got an exquisit taste! b-)


----------



## Macram (Feb 27, 2014)

Spring-Diver said:


> Early summer is what I was told by Time Zone. Hopefully all of these QC issues will be ironed out by then.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Thanks!!


----------



## Far East Diver (Jan 20, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> In design generally I'm more into reduction, especially with the 775, which in my eyes doesn't need extra emphasis by added designs element, because it is so glamorous by itself. But man, this nato with it's color matching center line is simply a killer combination! Sir, you've got an exquisit taste! b-)


Thank you, good sir, and likewise. I really enjoyed your 775 photographic review thread. Beautiful pictures of a beautiful watch.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Far East Diver, thank you! 

Another one with the turtle in context (with my favourite strap, the Zuludiver 317):


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Far East Diver said:


> A few more on my new NATO.
> 
> View attachment 6909890


Hey, you're just one city over from me.
We have the same watch! Man, that is a great NATO color. May I ask where it's from?


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

I had this all packaged up to send out for mods but I just had to wear it one last time since it'll be gone for a few weeks.
Despite its minor issues, I really like this turtle!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Far East Diver (Jan 20, 2016)

shelfcompact said:


> Hey, you're just one city over from me.
> We have the same watch! Man, that is a great NATO color. May I ask where it's from?


Hey neighbor...thanks, Im glad you like it. I have good news for you. You can have the same NATO tomorrow if you like, and all you'll have to do to get it is go to the mall.

I didn't feel like waiting for an online order to come in, but couldn't think of a single local store that might carry NATO's, except for one....the Fossil store. I was in the neighborhood of The Galleria, so decided to give Fossil a look. Sure enough, I hit paydirt. It's a bit more expensive than buying online, and you'll have to fend off the misguided employees trying to sell you on the greatness of Fossil, but I haven't seen any other NATO online that goes as well with the 775. You just need to decide if you feel its worth paying $20 for.

Oh, and a heads up. Getting the stock bracelet off is a piece of cake, but getting it back on without scratching anything is very difficult without special tools. They machined the solid end links for the new Turtles without any type of cutout or space on the bottom to give easier access to the pins. It took me 20 minutes and I got it literally seconds before I was gonna give up. So, be wary of that before you remove the bracelet. I'd love to know if anyone has a good technique that doesn't require special tools.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Jerome Riptide said:


> I had this all packaged up to send out for mods
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kind of mods? 

I'll be moding my Jackpot too:

After Frank at Time Zone regulates the movement, I'll send it to Duarte at NEWW to have it blasted. Thinking of having the hands painted as well. Hopefully I can source a flat AR sapphire too.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Spring-Diver said:


> What kind of mods?
> 
> I'll be moding my Jackpot too:
> 
> ...


That sounds rad!!

I'm sending mine to Alex at Artiface for a double dome sapphire. Maybe some other stuff depending on what's in the pipes in the next few weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Far East Diver said:


> Hey neighbor...thanks, Im glad you like it. I have good news for you. You can have the same NATO tomorrow if you like, and all you'll have to do to get it is go to the mall.
> 
> I didn't feel like waiting for an online order to come in, but couldn't think of a single local store that might carry NATO's, except for one....the Fossil store. I was in the neighborhood of The Galleria, so decided to give Fossil a look. Sure enough, I hit paydirt. It's a bit more expensive than buying online, and you'll have to fend off the misguided employees trying to sell you on the greatness of Fossil, but I haven't seen any other NATO online that goes as well with the 775. You just need to decide if you feel its worth paying $20 for.
> 
> Oh, and a heads up. Getting the stock bracelet off is a piece of cake, but getting it back on without scratching anything is very difficult without special tools. They machined the solid end links for the new Turtles without any type of cutout or space on the bottom to give easier access to the pins. It took me 20 minutes and I got it literally seconds before I was gonna give up. So, be wary of that before you remove the bracelet. I'd love to know if anyone has a good technique that doesn't require special tools.


Haha, you never know do you?
I've always walked past their store a little curious, but never went in. Thanks for the tip!

What's funny is that I removed the bracelet as soon as I received the watch and that took me like 20 mins! I don't know, I'd push the bar from one side, but couldn't really push out enough so when I flipped it to push from the other side it'd keep snapping back in.

Right now I'm wearing it on a waffle strap, but that NATO really works.


----------



## Di3gors (Feb 1, 2015)

So happy with my new turtle








Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Some final pix before the wait.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Can I ask the assembled wisdom for some advice on my 775?

My 775 has run down to a stop twice since I purchased it - when I wasn't wearing it, so nothing unusual about that - but from stopped, it has been difficult (compared to my other automatics) to get it to start again. My other automatics (Miyota 8215, 7s26, NH35A) start ticking more or less as soon as you pick them up and put them on a wrist - with my 775, even a couple of minutes of gentle shaking - such that I can feel and hear the balance winding - doesn't start the watch, in fact it will not start until I pull out the crown and set the time, at which point it starts immediately.

When running, it keeps good time, and the power reserve seems to be about 40 hours as per specs. It hasn't been abused in any way, has not been bumped against anything etc. The manual for the 4R36 does say that it is 'recommended' to manually wind the crown to start from stopped, but it also says that "However, swinging the watch from side to side to forcibly turn the balance can start the watch sooner", which seems to imply that it should be possible to start the watch using the balance alone, and that it isn't absolutely 'necessary' to use the crown.

I will admit to a bit of paranoia, as a few years ago I had a 7S36 Stargate that stopped dead within a couple of weeks of purchase also without being abused in any way, and I had a hell of a fight to get the AD that sold it to me to agree to a replace/refund instead of the service they wanted to send it for; an experience that put me off buying watches for several years.

Forgive the newbie question, but a combination of RTFM and google-fu has failed to give a clear answer whether I have an indication of a potential issue or simply something to get used to with this movement? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

huwp said:


> Can I ask the assembled wisdom for some advice on my 775?
> 
> My 775 has run down to a stop twice since I purchased it - when I wasn't wearing it, so nothing unusual about that - but from stopped, it has been difficult (compared to my other automatics) to get it to start again. My other automatics (Miyota 8215, 7s26, NH35A) start ticking more or less as soon as you pick them up and put them on a wrist - with my 775, even a couple of minutes of gentle shaking - such that I can feel and hear the balance winding - doesn't start the watch, in fact it will not start until I pull out the crown and set the time, at which point it starts immediately.
> 
> ...


mine starts up easily from stopped.


----------



## Far East Diver (Jan 20, 2016)

huwp said:


> Can I ask the assembled wisdom for some advice on my 775?
> 
> My 775 has run down to a stop twice since I purchased it - when I wasn't wearing it, so nothing unusual about that - but from stopped, it has been difficult (compared to my other automatics) to get it to start again. My other automatics (Miyota 8215, 7s26, NH35A) start ticking more or less as soon as you pick them up and put them on a wrist - with my 775, even a couple of minutes of gentle shaking - such that I can feel and hear the balance winding - doesn't start the watch, in fact it will not start until I pull out the crown and set the time, at which point it starts immediately.
> 
> ...


Mine hasn't been off my wrist long enough since I bought it to even come close to stopping yet. But, I'll be rotating in a few of my other watches soon, so it'll be interesting to see what mine does. I'll get back to you.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

julywest said:


> mine starts up easily from stopped.


Thanks - I had a pretty good suspicion that it wasn't normal behaviour. So can anyone shed any light on what might be wrong, and if this is a live-withable quirk, or I need to go into battle to get it replaced?


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Finally on my wrist!! It took nearly a month...but it is amazing!!!


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

JRMARTINS said:


> Finally on my wrist!! It took nearly a month...but it is amazing!!!
> View attachment 6937650


Excellent! Was it found in transit or was a replacement sent?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

JRMARTINS said:


> Finally on my wrist!! It took nearly a month...but it is amazing!!!


Pure beauty!  I assume, that's the one you ordered from Olfert. Enjoy! (They are still rare over here and next batches are expected for April.)


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

PYLTN said:


> Excellent! Was it found in transit or was a replacement sent?


It's the original order, so my guess is that it was in transit limbo!! It's misaligned by 1mm or so but nothing I can't live with.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Pure beauty!  I assume, that's the one you ordered from Olfert. Enjoy! (They are still rare over here and next batches are expected for April.)


I got it from HoChuan, it might be the only one in Portugal though.


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Sharing mine then










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

AnR_classyStore said:


> Sharing mine then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaah so you are the one who caused me to buy my blue turtle. 
I bought my blue right after seeing this pic lol


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

sonykurniawan said:


> Aaah so you are the one who caused me to buy my blue turtle.
> I bought my blue right after seeing this pic lol


 congratulations to your new blue turtle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, I just found my next watch purchase. Going to grab a 777. Quick question though... Why do some of them have different day/date wheels? 

And what is the best place to buy one right now? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

AnR_classyStore said:


> congratulations to your new blue turtle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha.. Thank you 
I'll be posting some pics soon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Post man showed up today...... Toxic NATOS's !!!! I blame you Brice!!! lol :-d



Since the Jackpot will go to NEWW, I'm going to have it blasted, I ordered the blasted hardware. Very nice IMO.





Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

This one doesn't just say Mov't Japan, but _Made_ In Japan


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally i got pic to post. J model turtle


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Spring-Diver said:


> Post man showed up today...... Toxic NATOS's !!!! I blame you Brice!!! lol :-d


Very nice! One-colored straps are a great choice with this watch. 



tekong said:


> Finally i got pic to post. J model turtle...


Thanks for showing these pictures! I see a blue tone on the hands of the Pepsi and the 773. That's only a reflection, isn't it? It's not really a blue detail on the hands?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Tekong, and any others, where are you purchasing these 'J' model Turtles? Im really interested in getting one. I'd like to get the SRP777 'J' model. Anyone know the specific model number for it? Id like one with the Japanese date wheel.


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Tekong, and any others, where are you purchasing these 'J' model Turtles? Im really interested in getting one. I'd like to get the SRP777 'J' model. Anyone know the specific model number for it? Id like one with the Japanese date wheel.


They're available in Singapore, but not at any online retailer that I know of at the moment. Also there will _not_ be any turtles with the Japanese kanji day wheel. The closest you'll get is Chinese.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Gotcha! Thank you for the reply, Lanceteer. Just grabbed a 777 from eBay.



Lanceteer said:


> They're available in Singapore, but not at any online retailer that I know of at the moment. Also there will _not_ be any turtles with the Japanese kanji day wheel. The closest you'll get is Chinese.


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

My eBay 777 finally showed up after the post office lost it for almost a week. Loving it so far, even with the slightly off chapter ring and lume dent.


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

Here is my turtle on a newly acquired isofrane style band its the Lux brand isofrane type rubber band for 35 bux on their website.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

tekong said:


> Finally i got pic to post. J model turtle


Is it just me or does it seem that all chapter rings align properly?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Really looking forward to getting this SRP777. I've already ordered a new strap for it.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

I just got my SRP773 from watches88. I asked them to check the chapter ring alignment before shipping. My 773 isn't perfect, but its pretty close, if your looking for a 773 give them a try, fast shipping too.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Does anyone know if the MM300 ckasp will fit the stock bracelet. My only complaint is the clasp isn't that great.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

bjjkk said:


> Does anyone know if the MM300 ckasp will fit the stock bracelet. My only complaint is the clasp isn't that great.


Nope... I brought one with me, just to see if it would fit, when I bought my 777. The bracelet only tapers to 20mm. MM clasp is 18mm.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone making a "flat AR Sapphire" for these yet?

I saw the double dome on eBay. It looks pretty good, but I would like to see a flat version before I make my decision.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## rojorossocorse (Jun 27, 2010)

Just picked up.

Mine says hello from Spain!!!



















Enviado desde mi M6752 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Spring-Diver said:


> Anyone making a "flat AR Sapphire" for these yet?
> 
> I saw the double dome on eBay. It looks pretty good, but I would like to see a flat version before I make my decision.
> 
> ...


An AR coated double dome sapphire is one mod I definitely plan on doing. Other than that, I will be leaving it stock to stay as close to a 6309 as possible. 6309 has always been one of my favorite divers. Really glad Seiko reissued this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

777 on a W&W coal 1 piece strap. With the extra leather behind the case I'm not 100% happy with how it sits off my wrist. I'm surprised at how nice the stock rubber is.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> Is it just me or does it seem that all chapter rings align properly?


Not sure how you can tell from that angle, but wouldn't mind a square on photo to check alignment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1993 (Dec 1, 2010)

Classic look!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> I saw the double dome on eBay. It looks pretty good, but I would like to see a flat version before I make my decision.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


I just ordered 1 DD from Harold today (and some other goodies), as soon as it gets here it's going to Frank. =)


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

New incoming Turtle for today

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

rojorossocorse said:


> Just picked up.
> 
> Mine says hello from Spain!!!
> 
> ...


Did you get it in Spain at a local AD?? I contacted Seiko Portugal and they said that Spain and Portugal wouldn't be receiving these, that's why I went the online way.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

timetellinnoob said:


> I just ordered 1 DD from Harold today (and some other goodies), as soon as it gets here it's going to Frank. =)


Cool. Looking forward to seeing the DD crystal on these SRPs. Please share pictures when it's all set up!


----------



## rojorossocorse (Jun 27, 2010)

JRMARTINS said:


> Did you get it in Spain at a local AD?? I contacted Seiko Portugal and they said that Spain and Portugal wouldn't be receiving these, that's why I went the online way.


I bought mine with some colleagues of a Spanish forum.

Yes, it is distributed through Seiko AD in Spain.

You may find them at, for example, El Corte Inglés (The biggest Spanish Departament Store).

MSRP is:

Bracelet EUR 430
Rubber strap EUR 390



JRMARTINS said:


> Did you get it in Spain at a local AD?? I contacted Seiko Portugal and they said that Spain and Portugal wouldn't be receiving these, that's why I went the online way.


Enviado desde mi P98 4G八核版(A8H8) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm going there on Monday (we have one in Lisbon) to have the 775 bracelet sized and check if they can get one from Spain. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I just saw that a member is selling his turtle because he found a 777 that has a rubber strap with metal keeper. I thought all the 777's came with the rubber strap that has the metal keeper? Is this not the case? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

^^^ Yikes. That's not a good combo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ViperGuy said:


> ^^^ Yikes. That's not a good combo.


it's about contrast, yo.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> it's about contrast, yo.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icosahedron (Jul 9, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> it's about contrast, yo.


The light blue stripe in the strap picks up the blue SAT in the day window. And tomorrow the red stripe will match the SUN. But I do rather think it's a weekend only strap.


----------



## rojorossocorse (Jun 27, 2010)

Sunday early morning and ready for some action!










Enviado desde mi M6752 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

So I went to get one as a gift for somebody and both sears and JC Penny were out of stock of them. Now since Penney's and Sears get them directly from Seiko North America upon customer order(they keep no stock and it is sent via Seiko directly to the customer) it means that Seiko might be out of them or have their supply stretched? Perhaps they are fixing the bezel issue?


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Enjoying the day, hope you are also.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey, I was changing straps and noticed that the compressed size of the spring bars is 20mm. 

It should have had 22mm bars no?
I thought to check because I was having trouble getting the bars out of my waffle strap, and noticed they could almost hide within the strap aside from the collapsible ends.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

shelfcompact said:


> Hey, I was changing straps and noticed that the compressed size of the spring bars is 20mm.
> 
> It should have had 22mm bars no?


Yes! (My measuring of the original spring bars - SRP775 - showed 21,8 mm on the calliper.)


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

huwp said:


> Can I ask the assembled wisdom for some advice on my 775?
> 
> My 775 has run down to a stop twice since I purchased it - when I wasn't wearing it, so nothing unusual about that - but from stopped, it has been difficult (compared to my other automatics) to get it to start again. My other automatics (Miyota 8215, 7s26, NH35A) start ticking more or less as soon as you pick them up and put them on a wrist - with my 775, even a couple of minutes of gentle shaking - such that I can feel and hear the balance winding - doesn't start the watch, in fact it will not start until I pull out the crown and set the time, at which point it starts immediately.
> 
> ...


A quick update on this - the third time I let the watch run down, it stopped not to start again (whether shaken, hand wound, whatever) - but thanks to the Vintage Watch Co in the Strand Arcade Sydney who replaced it with a new one with a minimum of fuss.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Watching my daughters soccer tournament this afternoon:-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, my Turtle showed up today. Gotta say, I'm liking it a lot! This new strap is leaps and bounds better than the stock rubber strap that comes on the 007/Monsters. The metal keeper and larger buckle are a really nice touch.

Mine doesn't have the pip dimples, but the chapter ring doesn't line up completely. I'm used to this with the 007, so I won't waste time sending it back. It's something I can actually fix myself. And the misalignment isn't so bad that it will bother me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

ViperGuy said:


> Well, my Turtle showed up today. Gotta say, I'm liking it a lot! This new strap is leaps and bounds better than the stock rubber strap that comes on the 007/Monsters. The metal keeper and larger buckle are a really nice touch.


Congratulations! These new turtles are so nice! Also many people like the default rubber strap and report it's very comfortable. It's not my favourite design, but Seiko did a good job on this.
Enjoy! 

Some of my latest additions from my SRP775 thread, I think they also belong here to the mother thread about the new turtles:


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks, Oldfather! The strap IS extremely comfortable. I will still be changing the strap though. 

Btw, those are some great pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg Akin (Aug 4, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, why would JCP and Sears be the first places here in the USA that these new turtles are available, as opposed to dedicated jewelry shops (Zales, Jared, etc..) ? Maybe because of their bulk sales of the brand ?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Not sure why everyone is going to JCP to get one. They're available all over. I got mine from some seller on eBay. Someone that I've never used before, but they had a good price (comparable to what I've seen people here paying), and they had like a 99% rating. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

ViperGuy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lookin' good, Austin, My 775 says "howdy"!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Jackpot & ToxicNATO Checking in :-d



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tom! Yours looks good, too. Hope you're doing well.



oldspice said:


> Lookin' good, Austin, My 775 says "howdy"!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oranje15 (Mar 22, 2015)

oldspice said:


> Lookin' good, Austin, My 775 says "howdy"!


These are sharp looking watches! 'Bout to pick one up and get shell shocked.

Sorry, I had to...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaDP (Dec 17, 2013)

This is a stunning picture of the Pepsi! I have really been struggling between the Pepsi and the Black model. I am going with the Pepsi after seeing this picture!!!!!

Thanks,


PYLTN said:


> I'm* loving* this roman day wheel!
> 
> View attachment 6901178


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Toxic Nato arrived today!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

jcar79 said:


> Toxic Nato arrived today!


Sweet!!!! The brushed finish looks perfect:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

OmegaDP said:


> This is a stunning picture of the Pepsi! I have really been struggling between the Pepsi and the Black model. I am going with the Pepsi after seeing this picture!!!!!
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks! Pleased to be of service. It's a very photogenic watch


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I just got my SKX009 a little over a year ago, and I had been afraid of what I'd replace it with when it gets discontinued. I'm not afraid anymore; these look really good.

Are there some side-by-side pics with an SKX buried somewhere in this thread?


----------



## rojorossocorse (Jun 27, 2010)

Does any of you have problems with its turtle keeping time?

Mine gains about 80 seconds a day which is absolutely over Seiko's specifications. I think they are +40/-25.

I have tried yo keep the watch in every position to try to compensate the gain but no success at all.

It seems I will have to visit Seiko's post-selling service and I am afraid obtaining only evasives from them.

Enviado desde mi M6752 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Family photo shoot! Top two are all original's from 78-79 that started the sickness- middle row are all modded in one way or another. The bottom three are the new kids in town!


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I just got my SKX009 a little over a year ago, and I had been afraid of what I'd replace it with when it gets discontinued. I'm not afraid anymore; these look really good.
> 
> Are there some side-by-side pics with an SKX buried somewhere in this thread?


Here



PYLTN said:


> A Turtle/SKX side-by-side comparison for anyone who's interested.
> 
> View attachment 6843394
> 
> ...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

rojorossocorse said:


> Does any of you have problems with its turtle keeping time?
> 
> Mine gains about 80 seconds a day which is absolutely over Seiko's specifications. I think they are +40/-25.


For reports on that see https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/turtle-owners-hows-your-timekeeping-accuracy-2822834.html

Anyway, yours is running far from tolerances, so get it adjusted.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> Here


One thing that I really like on the skx is the bezel. It is narrow with a nice font and size. In pictures the x - turtle's bezel looks a lot like skx bezel, am I rigth?

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dopamina said:


> One thing that I really like on the skx is the bezel. It is narrow with a nice font and size. In pictures the x - turtle's bezel looks a lot like skx bezel, am I rigth?
> 
> Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


It looks like the exact same part to me, bezel ring and insert and all. Which is fine for me, too, as I simply don't like most of Seiko's wilder bezels.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Dopamina said:


> One thing that I really like on the skx is the bezel. It is narrow with a nice font and size. In pictures the x - turtle's bezel looks a lot like skx bezel, am I rigth?
> 
> Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


They look identical in size to me. The Turtle bezel action is a bit smoother than the SKX.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I really like this Turtle :


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

AnR_classyStore said:


> Sharing mine then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Blutle !!!

Looks slick, congrats.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyone find the stock keeper on the rubber strap extremely uncomfortable like I do? Any time my wrist is resting on something or the watch moves, it irritates the hell out of my wrist. My wrist is all red and has a mark on it from where the keep is irritating my skin. For the record, I dont have the watch on super tight either. Cant wait for there to be an aftermarket bracelet option for this watch. Im sure an OEM bracelet would be next to impossible to source at the moment.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

ViperGuy said:


> Anyone find the stock keeper on the rubber strap extremely uncomfortable like I do? Any time my wrist is resting on something or the watch moves, it irritates the hell out of my wrist. My wrist is all red and has a mark on it from where the keep is irritating my skin. For the record, I dont have the watch on super tight either. Cant wait for there to be an aftermarket bracelet option for this watch. Im sure an OEM bracelet would be next to impossible to source at the moment.


Interesting. Is it like the keeper is pinching your or more like a reaction to the metal? I'm assuming the keeper is the same as the other, newer silicone straps. If my assumption is correct, then I haven't have any adverse reactions to the keeper. I'd be interested in what others have experienced as well.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

I think the Turtle is one of the most versatile when it comes to strap changes. This thing just looks good on so many different straps! Today, I'm digging the "vintage" vibe of this Strap Boutique's MM waffle. And, I hope you all dig it too, you dig?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Its not the material. It somehow keeps pinching me and or digging into my wrist. Its odd because its not on there super tight. Cant explain it. The strap itself though is really comfortable. Its just the keeper thats giving me an issue. Im just waiting on a new strap to get here that I ordered. Also thinking about getting a different rubber strap as well. I have a really nice OEM Spork strap that I will change it to when I get home to see how that works out.



oldspice said:


> Interesting. Is it like the keeper is pinching your or more like a reaction to the metal? I'm assuming the keeper is the same as the other, newer silicone straps. If my assumption is correct, then I haven't have any adverse reactions to the keeper. I'd be interested in what others have experienced as well.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

rojorossocorse said:


> Sunday early morning and ready for some action!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

These things are great! I'm glad to hear the rubber strap is an improvement, posts above notwithstanding. Any thoughts on if the price is going to drift down a bit, more to SKX/Monster range?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

775 meshed...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

T-hunter said:


> 775 meshed...


(Having a 775 myself) I don't prefer a metal bracelet on this watch and I typically don't like meshs at all ... but this is combo is razorsharp cool looking!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

:-d



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

Just picked up this vintage turtle. 
I was going to buy the new srp777 but saw this one and fell in love! 
It's all original and one previous owner. I Still think I will buy the pepsi version though.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> (Having a 775 myself) I don't prefer a metal bracelet on this watch and I typically don't like meshs at all ... but this is combo is razorsharp cool looking!


Thank you sir!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Stupid me forgot that the Spork rubber is 20mm, not 22mm. I'll have to order some other rubber.



ViperGuy said:


> Its not the material. It somehow keeps pinching me and or digging into my wrist. Its odd because its not on there super tight. Cant explain it. The strap itself though is really comfortable. Its just the keeper thats giving me an issue. Im just waiting on a new strap to get here that I ordered. Also thinking about getting a different rubber strap as well. I have a really nice OEM Spork strap that I will change it to when I get home to see how that works out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Spring-Diver said:


> :-d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 777 on the Toxic looks wicked!!!


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Stupid me forgot that the Spork rubber is 20mm, not 22mm. I'll have to order some other rubber.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I suggest the Borealis strap?


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally got my turtles


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

tekong said:


> Finally got my turtles ...


Oh, dear! Seiko and it's sloppy final inspection: They all have a big hole in the bezel at 12 o'clock!

Enjoy! ;-)


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Does the pepsi bezel "fit" with the blue dial?

I mean...same shade of blue?


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

cuthbert said:


> Does the pepsi bezel "fit" with the blue dial?
> 
> I mean...same shade of blue?


the blue looks the same, check again tomorrow


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

super combo! (T-Hunters 775 on mesh)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival for me. SRP775 on a khaki ToxicNato.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Original Turtle


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Its not the material. It somehow keeps pinching me and or digging into my wrist. Its odd because its not on there super tight. Cant explain it. The strap itself though is really comfortable. Its just the keeper thats giving me an issue. Im just waiting on a new strap to get here that I ordered. Also thinking about getting a different rubber strap as well. I have a really nice OEM Spork strap that I will change it to when I get home to see how that works out.


You're not alone. I wore it at a comfortable position; not to tight not too loose. End of the day I had red marks galore and the keeper impressed into my skin. It didn't bother me a ton but I was taken aback when I took it off.


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

ViperGuy said:


> Anyone find the stock keeper on the rubber strap extremely uncomfortable like I do? Any time my wrist is resting on something or the watch moves, it irritates the hell out of my wrist. My wrist is all red and has a mark on it from where the keep is irritating my skin. For the record, I dont have the watch on super tight either. Cant wait for there to be an aftermarket bracelet option for this watch. Im sure an OEM bracelet would be next to impossible to source at the moment.


I found the same. The metal keeper looks great but sucks for working at a computer. If you have a nice wood desk, it will damage the surface too.

The Tuna straps use a better silicone material but have the same issue with the metal keeper.

For now my Turtle is on the Borealis ISO-styled strap and it is great. Might even be slightly more comfortable than my genuine ISO's. Only downside is that the keepers slide around and don't stay where I want them to.

- AleSKX


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

so are ALL the turtles chapter-rings misaligned? It looks like every single one that pops up FS has this issue, you can usually see it right at the 6 o'clock hash.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My 775 has perfect alignment and no bezel defects.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Lovely Turtle


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Pentameter said:


> so are ALL the turtles chapter-rings misaligned? It looks like every single one that pops up FS has this issue, you can usually see it right at the 6 o'clock hash.


People are probably trying to offload the ones with defects. My 777 is also perfectly aligned and doesn't have the dent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Lovely Turtle


that looks awesome, is it a mod?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, the dial and the hands come from loyswatch.


----------



## Mathew Hanson (Feb 24, 2012)

Would like to see what a Turtle looks like on a BOR bracelet or Anvil.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

JRMARTINS said:


> Can I suggest the Borealis strap?


I'll check that one out. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Mathew Hanson said:


> Would like to see what a Turtle looks like on a BOR bracelet or Anvil.


beads of rice: SEIKO SRP777 ProSpex Diver aka x-turtle - UhrForum
(post #1 and #13)


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> beads of rice: SEIKO SRP777 ProSpex Diver aka x-turtle - UhrForum
> (post #1 and #13)


Who makes this bracelet?

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

mario24601 said:


> Who makes this bracelet?


Yobokies, see Beads Of Rice by yobokies | Photobucket
For how to order from him, see https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/how-do-you-buy-yobokies-374753.html


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yobokies, see Beads Of Rice by yobokies | Photobucket
> For how to order from him, see https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/how-do-you-buy-yobokies-374753.html


Thanks!


----------



## Mathew Hanson (Feb 24, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> beads of rice: SEIKO SRP777 ProSpex Diver aka x-turtle - UhrForum
> (post #1 and #13)


Thank you!!!perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Comparison of the blue


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the comparison photos:-! Looks like both blues have a mind of their own..light or dark depending on light. 

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get a 775 or 777 with no alignment issues? I've been wanting to buy one, especially after going through this thread, but the alignment issue has been stopping me.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

The Hirsch liberty fits very well the Turtle










I use SEIKO buckles, here on a cool 2 tone strap and an other model laser engraved


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

How's the lume on the turtle? The lume pips look so voluptuous.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Tickstart said:


> How's the lume on the turtle? The lume pips look so voluptuous.


It's quiet nice. b-)

I made some lume shots, see https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-seiko-srp775-presentation-pictures-2841730.html#post25331466 and My Seiko SRP775 - a presentation in pictures - Page 3

And a new one:


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks, great pic's! Like them all, look forward to getting the 9 - Pepsi. Been wearing my 5 a lot :-!




tekong said:


> Comparison of the blu


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Family portrait


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

There are some great looking turtles in here! I have always wanted one but did not really like the search for a good classic specimen, or prices. I was very excited when the new srp777 came out - though I found out in an odd way. I have also always wanted to get a skx007 and recently decided to go ahead and do it. I ordered one and afterwards, when perusing the threads about them, I saw the mention of the new 777 - well; obviously I had no self control and ordered one of those as well! They both came in this week, Friday and Saturday respectively. I find them both very nice examples of Seiko classic design, and with them I feel I have 3 very iconic evolutions of Seiko divers; the Tuna 017, skx007 and srp777.

Interestingly the 007 and 777 have the same flaws, both exhibit an misaligned chapter ring only at 6:00 - everywhere else is fine and the bezel matches up throughout (except 6 obviously). The Tuna does not exhibit this, but does have an off center pip at 12:00 on the bezel. All are small enough not to bother me once I quit looking at them.  All in all I am a very happy camper with these watches!


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

Somehow I double posted, so just ignore this one b-):-d


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

tekong said:


> Family portrait


Fantastic collection!

Picture reminded me of this 










Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

i think i can post this in many threads


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow, which reference is the one next to turtle?

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

Tom_ZG said:


> Wow, which reference is the one next to turtle?
> 
> sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


that would be SRP043


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

helvetica said:


> that would be SRP043


AKA, Spork.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

This looks great. What strap is that?



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

On ToxicNATO


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

T-hunter said:


> On ToxicNATO


Killer combo T :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

ViperGuy said:


> This looks great. What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's from Scott Allison aka Timesofplenty here on the forum

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Spring-Diver said:


> Killer combo T :-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Thanks brother!


----------



## JPannington (Jul 23, 2014)

​I really want one of these now.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you.



watchdaddy1 said:


> it's from Scott Allison aka Timesofplenty here on the forum
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

This thread is DANGEROUS!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

4.5 weeks on wrist, doubling my previous record.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

ViperGuy said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


your welcome 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Bill Biffer (Sep 3, 2015)

Just ordered my 777


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

While on vacation, I took my new turtle for a walk in his native habitat.


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

While most of you are falling over yourselves with the current models of Turtles, i hope you guys remember that there is the Blue-black basel (with the blue minute hand) and the Red-black basel (with the red minute hand) models that will be released around the middle of the year. So hold your horses and don't spend all that cash on the current models first.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Some shot of the turtle on nato


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

TimeZone.72 said:


> While most of you are falling over yourselves with the current models of Turtles, i hope you guys remember that there is the Blue-black basel (with the blue minute hand) and the Red-black basel (with the red minute hand) models that will be released around the middle of the year. So hold your horses and don't spend all that cash on the current models first.


Or in true WIS tradition add the others later. :think:


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

TimeZone.72 said:


> While most of you are falling over yourselves with the current models of Turtles, i hope you guys remember that there is the Blue-black basel (with the blue minute hand) and the Red-black basel (with the red minute hand) models that will be released around the middle of the year. So hold your horses and don't spend all that cash on the current models first.


Does anyone have a picture link to what these two new models are going to look like?

Dave


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

I seriously don't like colourful hands, so I am save

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

My 775 has shipped! If it looks even half this good I will be a happy camper.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Those colorful Turtles do nothing for me. I'm content with my 777. I just need a bracelet for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

TimeZone.72 said:


> While most of you are falling over yourselves with the current models of Turtles, i hope you guys remember that there is the Blue-black basel (with the blue minute hand) and the Red-black basel (with the red minute hand) models that will be released around the middle of the year. So hold your horses and don't spend all that cash on the current models first.


those seem a bit 'youthier' to me (not a bad thing, just different), and while some will pop up here of course I think people are going to enjoy the initial wave of more traditional styled ones. of course some people are completists, and will have to buy both the red and blue ones as well =)

I'm actually surprised people are so excited about them; random black bezels and colored minute hands don't seem like they'd be immediate hits with such an old school looking diver.


----------



## dreadgator (Jan 12, 2016)

Out for a drive


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

meh


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

gshock626 said:


> 4.5 weeks on wrist, doubling my previous record.


Very cool strap, what's it?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

copperjohn said:


> Very cool strap, what's it?


Thanks! It's a silicone rubber from Timefactors. Very soft and comfortable. Similar quality and feel to the stock Seiko rubber that came with the watch. It's the 3rd item on this page:

Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Oops. Double post.


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

I will stick with the old school looking 777 only no matter what color to be released. LOL


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

This watch, to me, is a blast from the past. And with that I just can't get into the colors and bling. But, I totally respect those who do like it,,always to each their own!


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

I know Seiko makes a ton of diver's and a some of them are much more expensive but if I had to choose only one watch, it would be the SRP777. Best looking and best designed Seiko diver, IMO. 

And to top it all off, it's affordable!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Does anyone know if the SKX bezel (not insert) will fit on this watch?


David


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

So far I have noticed 3 different dials 1) "4R36-...", 2) "MOV'T JAPAN...." AND 3) "MADE IN JAPAN...". I wonder if the caseback is the same?


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Just a gorgeous watch...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> Does anyone know if the SKX bezel (not insert) will fit on this watch?
> 
> David


The 77X's bezel is larger than the SKX bezel, they can't interchange.


----------



## Icosahedron (Jul 9, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> those seem a bit 'youthier' to me (not a bad thing, just different), and while some will pop up here of course I think people are going to enjoy the initial wave of more traditional styled ones. of course some people are completists, and will have to buy both the red and blue ones as well =)
> 
> I'm actually surprised people are so excited about them; random black bezels and colored minute hands don't seem like they'd be immediate hits with such an old school looking diver.


Hour and minute hands in different colors make the watch easier to read, a feature older guys may appreciate. To each his own, of course; and one can't be sure of anything without seeing the watch.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> The 77X's bezel is larger than the SKX bezel, they can't interchange.


Thank you. I was unable to find that out via The Google....

David


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks good on anything!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning

SRP777 on GasGasBones Zero shoes -Can't seem to take this off for more than a day or so.I've already got my $$ worth outa' this


















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

Received mine today, SRP77 - thankfully no indents on the bezel insert:


















The chapter ring is slightly off but tbh I can live with it as is, it's not noticeable on the wrist. 
Love the look and overall feel of the watch, it's a keeper.
Oh and that new rubber really is nice!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

thorien said:


> Received mine today, SRP77 - thankfully no indents on the bezel insert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations  looks great bud & great photos... (love the Spyderco.)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> congratulations  looks great bud & great photos... (love the Spyderco.)
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Cheers mate, just got the Spyderco yesterday


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

thorien said:


> Cheers mate, just got the Spyderco yesterday


Best Seiko, best folder brand

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Icosahedron said:


> Hour and minute hands in different colors make the watch easier to read, a feature older guys may appreciate. To each his own, of course; and one can't be sure of anything without seeing the watch.


hmm, well I'm definitely am not old enough apparently to not be able to tell the difference between hour/minute hands w/o one being color-coded =)


----------



## Icosahedron (Jul 9, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> hmm, well I'm definitely am not old enough apparently to not be able to tell the difference between hour/minute hands w/o one being color-coded =)


Congratulations on your youth; enjoy it while it lasts.

Perhaps I should have said something like: hour and minute hands in different colors make the watch easier to read at a glance.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Icosahedron said:


> Congratulations on your youth; enjoy it while it lasts.
> 
> Perhaps I should have said something like: hour and minute hands in different colors make the watch easier to read at a glance.


No i do understand haha. I actually don't mind mixed hands if it's done right, but it usually involves orange. In my experience here people don't seem to enjoy mixed colored hand sets as much at matching.


----------



## Icosahedron (Jul 9, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> No i do understand haha. I actually don't mind mixed hands if it's done right, but it usually involves orange. In my experience here people don't seem to enjoy mixed colored hand sets as much at matching.


Have to admit, an orange minute hand on a dark blue dial looks great; something like the Citizen solar Prime.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

These are VERY legible ALL of them.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow, can't believe I've been out of the loop and totally missed this "re-issue"! Where's the best place to order online to be shipped to the us? Looking specifically for the blue face/bezel srp773.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

studiompd said:


> Wow, can't believe I've been out of the loop and totally missed this "re-issue"! Where's the best place to order online to be shipped to the us? Looking specifically for the blue face/bezel srp773.


Try Sears.com or best bet is going to watchrecon.com & type in Seiko turtle

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## novem (Nov 15, 2014)

do we have the comparison between 4R36./MOV'T JP/MADE IN JP here?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Wow, can't believe I've been out of the loop and totally missed this "re-issue"! Where's the best place to order online to be shipped to the us? Looking specifically for the blue face/bezel srp773.


In addition to ho chuan and watches88 (both of which I'd never heard of before the turtle reissue) they've finally turned up on skywatches.com.sg as well... Not sure whether that suits you guys in the US but I think most people seem to be having better luck on the bezel dent crapshoot with the Asian sellers :-d


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

775 is available on ebay from about $345-371 & some on auction even lower. Ships from NY
http://bit.ly/SeikoSRP775

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

novem said:


> do we have the comparison between 4R36./MOV'T JP/MADE IN JP here?


Interested in this myself. Anyone?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

in Tucson wrkn









Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Try Sears.com or best bet is going to watchrecon.com & type in Seiko turtle
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Yep, I've already set up a page monitor for WR, I think this may be a better choice for getting a good specimen Turtle vs the crapshoot from buying new. Sears.com may have been worth the risk if I could've used the coupon, seems oos atm though.



khd said:


> In addition to ho chuan and watches88 (both of which I'd never heard of before the turtle reissue) they've finally turned up on skywatches.com.sg as well... Not sure whether that suits you guys in the US but I think most people seem to be having better luck on the bezel dent crapshoot with the Asian sellers :-d


Thanks, I'll keep these in mind for the future.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Estilo said:


> Interested in this myself. Anyone?












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Dav25 said:


> 775 is available on ebay from about $345-371 & some on auction even lower. Ships from NY
> seiko srp775 777 779 | eBay
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, if only they had the blue 773 for those prices!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

studiompd said:


> Yep, I've already set up a page monitor for WR, I think this may be a better choice for getting a good specimen Turtle vs the crapshoot from buying new. Sears.com may have been worth the risk if I could've used the coupon, seems oos atm though.
> 
> Thanks, I'll keep these in mind for the future.


I got 1 from Sears & it was perfect

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> I got 1 from Sears & it was perfect
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Ya, I think yours was one the first one's I saw from Sears, will def keep an eye on their site.

Also, does anyone know what is the symbol used at the 12 o'clock marker? I've always seen it as a sword, but I could be totally wrong. It's what drew me to the original Turtles, that and the cushion case.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I purchased 2 1 from Sears & 1 from an AD.. The AD 1 came 1st so sold the 1 from Sears to a member here

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Try Sears.com or best bet is going to watchrecon.com & type in Seiko turtle
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap





watchdaddy1 said:


> I purchased 2 1 from Sears & 1 from an AD.. The AD 1 came 1st so sold the 1 from Sears to a member here
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Gotcha, which bracelet will you throw in it?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

studiompd said:


> Gotcha, which bracelet will you throw in it?


none I'm a strap guy

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

For those interested in a beads of rice bracelet:

Yobokies is now offering his BOR with perfect matching end-links for the new turtles: http://www.thewatchsite.com/8-seiko...-rice-bracelet-you-srp-turtle-fr-us-46-a.html
aah, and here is the same ad here on WUS too: FS: Sapphire and Beads of Rice bracelet for you SRP Turtle

By the way, one of my pictures from my SRP775 thread is now featured by Watchgecko: https://www.facebook.com/watchgecko/


----------



## Bill Biffer (Sep 3, 2015)

I got mine yesterday morning no chapter ring isues and no dimpled bezel here,
So aperantly there are good ones.i'm a happy camper here.


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

My 1978 6309 7040 on a Bond Nato. Pretty original apart from NOS hands.

Got the original flat vent Z22 as well ;-)

View attachment 7114042


On the wrist


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hodinkee published a hands-on about the new turtles today:
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-new-seiko-prospex-200m-divers-srp775-and-srp777-two-dive-watches-made-like-quartz-never-happened


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> For those interested in a beads of rice bracelet:
> 
> Yobokies is now offering his BOR with perfect matching end-links for the new turtles: http://www.thewatchsite.com/8-seiko...-rice-bracelet-you-srp-turtle-fr-us-46-a.html
> aah, and here is the same ad here on WUS too: FS: Sapphire and Beads of Rice bracelet for you SRP Turtle
> ...


Harold is a boss! He doesn't wait around.

This makes a strong case for buying on the rubber, which is reportedly excellent. It is disappointing (but not out of character) that Seiko don't package both strap options with these.

Custom bezels won't be far behind.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Estilo said:


> Interested in this myself. Anyone?


As usual I would think they are all made/assembled in same place but what do I know 

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

Quick lume shot:


----------



## Andoze (Jul 20, 2013)

gave in. ordered the 777.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hodinkee published a hands-on about the new turtles today:
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-new-seiko-prospex-200m-divers-srp775-and-srp777-two-dive-watches-made-like-quartz-never-happened


On the lume... "glows like Homer Simpson's thyroid."

Lol.


----------



## jimmbob (Aug 22, 2013)

thorien said:


> Quick lume shot:


PWAOR!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> On the lume... "glows like Homer Simpson's thyroid."
> 
> Lol.


So true!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> So true!
> 
> View attachment 7123586


Stop with the insane pics already - or I'll have to buy several more!


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting a 775 now as well :-d


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

thorien said:


> I'm thinking about getting a 775 now as well :-d


And I adding the 777 to the 775 that awaits in my mailbox.

Has anyone ordered from Wayne Lee (Roachman)? Looks like he is up and running after a few years offline.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Wo-ho-ho! That a nice mod! b-)

I notice three changes, but I won't tell, so that other can see for themselves. 



timetellinnoob said:


>


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

oh yea it's pretty subtle. i don't like to get too crazy, i like stuff that looks stock. =)


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

I only see the black day/date wheel...what else is modded? :think:


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Slant said:


> I only see the black day/date wheel...what else is modded? :think:


That's all I've noticed also...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

I would put it this way:

First mod is day/date in black.
The second is very handy.
The third is almost crystal clear.

;-)


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

Looks like a domed crystal to me.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> I would put it this way:
> 
> First mod is day/date in black.
> The second is very handy.
> ...


Haha, good hints!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> I would put it this way:
> 
> First mod is day/date in black.
> The second is very handy.
> ...


Ahhhhhhhhh =)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sappire crystal is another one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CollinStCowboy (Mar 20, 2015)

So is this model supposed to replace the SKX007? Or is there talk of Seiko releasing a new SKX model as well?


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


>


Is that an uncleseiko strap? How does wear?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

JRMARTINS said:


> Is that an uncleseiko strap? How does wear?


Indeed it's the uncleseiko. I'm not normally a fan of rubber straps, can't stand the z22 but I do have a bonetto cinturini 300D i love, and you can't beat the old school vibe of the waffle strap. It's thin, it's flexible, it didn't really need to be broken in to be comfortable, but after a few days wearing it does take on a natural curve... I think I'd like it a little bit better in italian rubber, but at least it's not the lint-attracting kind either. I also like how it's designed more for smaller wrists so it doesn't have as extreme of an overhang 'tail' (6.5/6.75" wrist). also liked how it takes fat springbars.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

studiompd said:


> That's all I've noticed also...


Edit: hadn't read past your comment to realize others, including the owner, had posted the answers.

Domed sapphire crystal, black day/date wheel and a different seconds hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> Indeed it's the uncleseiko. I'm not normally a fan of rubber straps, can't stand the z22 but I do have a bonetto cinturini 300D i love, and you can't beat the old school vibe of the waffle strap. It's thin, it's flexible, it didn't really need to be broken in to be comfortable, but after a few days wearing it does take on a natural curve... I think I'd like it a little bit better in italian rubber, but at least it's not the lint-attracting kind either. I also like how it's designed more for smaller wrists so it doesn't have as extreme of an overhang 'tail' (6.5/6.75" wrist). also liked how it takes fat springbars.


Thanks for the info, waiting on mine to arrive next week and I was wondering how it would be.


----------



## IntangibleThings (Feb 6, 2016)

CollinStCowboy said:


> So is this model supposed to replace the SKX007? Or is there talk of Seiko releasing a new SKX model as well?


I don't think this is the case. It's just the revival of a popular vintage model. I think they occupy different spectrums of the market, with some overlap.


----------



## Icosahedron (Jul 9, 2013)

CollinStCowboy said:


> So is this model supposed to replace the SKX007? Or is there talk of Seiko releasing a new SKX model as well?


Relying entirely on intuition rather than information, my guess is: yes, the new turtles are to replace the SKX007 and its variants. The 007 is said to have been discontinued already, and Seiko seems to be trying to kick its line of ISO-compliant divers upscale (e.g. the recent 6R15 monsters). This is perhaps the reason for slapping the much-reviled Prospex logo on so many watches. The under-$200 dive watch market will be serviced with Seiko 5s, which incidentally will hack and hand-wind.

Just a guess; we shall see.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I do personally feel it's a replacement to the SKX's, because as of now, if the SKX really is discontinued, there's no diver using that classic case in the catalog........... so it'd be strange that it's replacement hasn't shown yet. unless... unless we're already looking at it. =)

So, until I see that case being re-used on a new 'upgraded 007', i will believe the 77x's are the replacement.


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sent from space using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

CollinStCowboy said:


> So is this model supposed to replace the SKX007? Or is there talk of Seiko releasing a new SKX model as well?


I don't think so. It's a different design with a different movement at a different price and why should Seiko 'reissue' a classic diver as the turtle and discontinue another modern classic diver? Maybe they bring an updated SKX just like they did with the Sumo, Shogun and the Marinemaster.
I also think that the designs are so individual, that the new turtle doesn't cannibalize the SKX and when I look at the great variety that Seiko offers in watches - just look at the many, many Seiko 5 models - they don't seem to be afraid of cannibalizm.

But my main point is, that it was only last fall, when Seiko Germany introduced the SKX007 as a "Boutique Special", which means they are not sold at their jewelers, but offered via their boutiques. 
See here ... "available from January 2016": Seiko.de Weitere Specials

I never cared much about the SKX, but when I get it right, it was never officially distributed via Seiko Germany, so introducing them now would be for the very first time.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't personally feel the Turtle is a replacement to SKX007. However, I do feel the 007/009 are up for a refresh and, IMO, it's taking too long. Don't get my wrong, I love the way it looks now, but there could be some changes for sure. And think about all of the watches that have been upgraded/refreshed before the 007 has. Why refresh the Sumo before the 007? The 007 is a huge seller for Seiko. You'd think they'd want to update it first. 

Just my thoughts. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Edit: hadn't read past your comment to realize others, including the owner, had posted the answers.
> 
> Domed sapphire crystal, black day/date wheel and a different seconds hand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good eye either way|>


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

studiompd said:


> Good eye either way|>


Thanks. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

@ 1 of the attendees homes (Leo) of the GTG yesterday for a BBQ.










a nice IPA & vape to go w/ the Turtle

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

our renowned Spring-Diver was able to pass along a few pics taken by the fellows who worked on my mod!




























View attachment 7159506


View attachment 7159514


View attachment 7159522


edit: wiseguy thread isn't gonna show my pics, huh? well... thats dumb.

edit 2: figured out how to trick it but think it might only be temporary.


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> our renowned Spring-Diver was able to pass along a few pics taken by the fellows who worked on my mod!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foto?

G.K


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

gkblues said:


> Foto?
> 
> G.K


blame WUS. I haven't been able to attach photos from my hard drive for a few days now. =\


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> @ 1 of the attendees homes (Leo) of the GTG yesterday for a BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drunkartstrap?


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

I saw, that Creationwatches listed Turtles on their site, so I went mad and ordered SRP775, SRP779 and added SRP637 too


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

camouflage said:


> I saw, that Creationwatches listed Turtles on their site, so I went mad and ordered SRP775, SRP779 and added SRP637 too


Congratulations! 

But I hope, you didn't fall for their pseudo rebate:

List Price: €688
Price: *€353
*You Save: €335 (49% off)

(Seiko Prospex Turtle Automatic Diver's 200M SRP775J1 SRP775J Men's Watch)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JRMARTINS said:


> Drunkartstrap?


no it's a Drew Canvas

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

neah, I'm well aware of their so called "list prices" ) Just they are pretty much the only ones, who ship watches to Estonia and their prices are quite reasonable for lower end Seikos. Also they use DHL instead of pigeon post and give sometimes discount codes for returning customers. I also wrote, that they should check watches before shipping, but it doesn't work always. My monster from them had misaligned bezel, but some Seiko 5-s were spot on.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> no it's a Drew Canvas
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Looks good! Where did you get it?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

from Drew [email protected] 
he's a member here

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

thanks for the info!


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## PsychoKandy (Sep 7, 2014)

I ordered SRP777 yesterday from a local AD so should be arriving tomorrow or the day after. Will post a only by then. 

Sent from my P01V using Tapatalk


----------



## Daimonos (May 27, 2012)

Do you think that the price on the CreationWatches is good? Are there any promotional codes active right now? I am really on the fence here.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> our renowned Spring-Diver was able to pass along a few pics taken by the fellows who worked on my mod!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must've been temp, still no pics


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

studiompd said:


> Must've been temp, still no pics


yea, it's a known issue WUS has been working on.

View attachment 7171330


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> our renowned Spring-Diver was able to pass along a few pics taken by the fellows who worked on my mod!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This should work :-d







Cheers
Shannon


----------



## PsychoKandy (Sep 7, 2014)

Mine arrived today. Glad to join the club.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daimonos (May 27, 2012)

Looking at these pictures, I am really starting to run out of patience  

By the way, does anybody know about the day/date wheels on the different versions? Is the roman day/date even possible with the "Made in Japan" model?


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Just got my 775 in today; I am really impressed with the look and feel. It's a significant step up from the SKX007, for sure (which it should be). I have not sized the bracelet yet, and not sure that I will (for now). I have some straps coming soon which is where the 775 will end up. Unfortunately for me, seeing the 775 in person now makes me want a 777, too. I'll try to hold off at least until prices fall a bit.


----------



## novem (Nov 15, 2014)

Daimonos said:


> Looking at these pictures, I am really starting to run out of patience
> 
> By the way, does anybody know about the day/date wheels on the different versions? Is the roman day/date even possible with the "Made in Japan" model?


i believe its chinese date (not kanji)
does anyone there try to mod the 6309 second hand?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

novem said:


> i believe its chinese date (not kanji)
> does anyone there try to mod the 6309 second hand?


yobokies recently posted pics of all his sapphires for the SRP77's and they all seemed to have that 'meatball' hand, the ones from the 6309 and the SKX173. so email harold, he'd probably be selling those.


----------



## PsychoKandy (Sep 7, 2014)

Daimonos said:


> Looking at these pictures, I am really starting to run out of patience
> 
> By the way, does anybody know about the day/date wheels on the different versions? Is the roman day/date even possible with the "Made in Japan" model?


Mine has English/Roman Numeral day. I notice some watches had Japan Movement at them 6 o'clock position. Mine doesn't have that text. Only the 4R36









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daimonos (May 27, 2012)

PsychoKandy said:


> Mine has English/Roman Numeral day. I notice some watches had Japan Movement at them 6 o'clock position. Mine doesn't have that text. Only the 4R36
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, actually some dials also say "Made in Japan". The ones CreationWatches is/was selling for instance.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SRP775, and still haven't bother sizing the bracelet.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> SRP775, and still haven't bother sizing the bracelet.


I really like that combo!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

studiompd said:


> I really like that combo!


Thank you!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Thank you!


I'm so used to seeing the classic nato combos (not that that's bad), its just nice to see something different once in a while


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

studiompd said:


> I'm so used to seeing the classic nato combos (not that that's bad), its just nice to see something different once in a while


Best Natos I've had. Limited colors at the moment (more in the works), but the best hardware hands down.

ToxicNATOS
http://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/


----------



## gcollector (May 24, 2015)

Anybody have any advice on how to get the bracelet back on the SRP775?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Best Natos I've had. Limited colors at the moment (more in the works), but the best hardware hands down.
> 
> ToxicNATOS
> ToxicNATOS


Thanks yuk, good to know. I'm moving away from natos atm, but I'll bookmark your link for the future!


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Still waiting on my straps and couldn't hold off, so I got the bracelet going this afternoon. I had to have a personal refresher on the "outside" collar system - why can't they put the collar on the inside of the link like on the, e.g., SARB033/035?? Anyway, I've done Monsters before so it came back to me after a bit.

The chapter ring on this one is pretty darn close! Really liking it so far.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My UncleSeiko Super Oyster with SEL's showed up today. I've sized it and put it on. I won't give a review just yet. I'm going to wear it a full day or two and give my full opinion, but I have to say, my first impression is really good. For $50, I honestly don't think you're going to find anything better. And I will say this, because I know many are wanting to know; the end links fit like a glove. No gaps between the lugs, nor the case. No movement or noise from the end links. Here are a few pics to tide everyone over.


























Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> My UncleSeiko Super Oyster with SEL's showed up today. I've sized it and put it on. I won't give a review just yet. I'm going to wear it a full day or two and give my full opinion, but I have to say, my first impression is really good. For $50, I honestly don't think you're going to find anything better. And I will say this, because I know many are wanting to know; the end links fit like a glove. No gaps between the lugs, nor the case. No movement or noise from the end links. Here are a few pics to tide everyone over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulous fit! Well, I know what bracelet to put on once I get one.


----------



## Greg Akin (Aug 4, 2014)

I can't resist any longer. Is Creation Watches reputable ?


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

gcollector said:


> Anybody have any advice on how to get the bracelet back on the SRP775?


Yeah, grow a third hand. 

Or more seriously - persistence. I think it's easiest to get it in from underneath the watch. Try holding the watch in your palm of one hand face down, with the end of the bracelet between the fingers and thumb of the same hand. That hand one pushes the end link between the lugs, with the spring bar ends against the 'underside' of the lugs - you can then get in with a spring bar tool to 'walk' the spring bar into the lug. Fiddly and hard to describe, but gets easier with a little practice...


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

got bored, testing out some new camera stuffs


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

Chinese


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

still trying out new stuffs from the camera


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

Vintage Seiko 6309-7049 with perfect non suwa dial... macro shots...ready to compete, cheers...


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

On a new Uncleseiko strap! These belong on something vintage looking!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

JRMARTINS said:


> On a new Uncleseiko strap! These belong on something vintage!


Or... vintage looking. ;-)


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> Or... vintage looking. ;-)
> 
> Just edited my post...my bad!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi,

I want to buy a Strapcode Endmill for my new Turtle 6309-7040, if somebody have one for sale, send me a PM, thanks










My 6309-7040 Scubapro 450 , the dial is an original 6306


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

The old turtle.... Waiting for my new one:










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey, I got a new strap today and I think it's a winner. It's from Watchgecko with nylon on top and leather on the bottom.









I posted more details and more views on that strap on my SRP775 thread if anyone's interested.

And here's a graphic I made about the x-turtle:









Cheers,
Bernd


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

So I would like to join the club with my 773 

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## seikoseekr (Dec 31, 2015)

does anyone know if seiko sells the metal bracelets for these separately? thinking of throwing one on my 777 but i haven't come across any yet. monster and skx bracelets are sold separately so i assume these are too.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

seikoseekr said:


> does anyone know if seiko sells the metal bracelets for these separately? thinking of throwing one on my 777 but i haven't come across any yet. monster and skx bracelets are sold separately so i assume these are too.


I've been wondering the same thing... now that they're available from Creation and SkyWatches I figure it's only a matter of time before they start offering the 777 on bracelet and the 775 on rubber, they seem to do it with most of the other divers ;-)


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Leonardo turtle 

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

muchacho_ said:


> Leonardo turtle
> 
> Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Very nice. Is this bracelet comes with the watch?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

flying.fish, thank you 

Yes, blue and black with gold accents turtles come with a bracelet while black and pepsi come with a rubber strap. At least for now, maybe they will add other options in future.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Seiko should have packaged all versions with metal bracelet and rubber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

muchacho_ said:


> Leonardo turtle
> Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


That is a very cool picture! Excellent light and exposure, not to mention the classic pose!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 7226386


This is a brilliant idea..... I may copy this whenever I do watch reviews. Thank you, sir.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

timwilso said:


> This thread is DANGEROUS!


It's too late for me.

Soon I'll be hitting the refresh button for tracking.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

muchacho_ said:


> Leonardo turtle
> 
> Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Great shot. Looks like your bezel insert doesn't have the dent that we've been seeing on so many of these. Do you mind me asking where you purchased it from? Any issues with the chapter ring?

Thanks.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Icosahedron said:


> Congratulations on your youth; enjoy it while it lasts.
> 
> .


Youth isn't an achievement for which a congratulation could be given. It is, however, a state in some deserving of sympathy.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey, I got a new strap today and I think it's a winner. It's from Watchgecko with nylon on top and leather on the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 7226338
> 
> ...


Nice overlay with the measurements. Helpful!


----------



## cundall23 (Aug 27, 2013)

Just getting around to posting a pic of mine. No dent on the bezel insert. Really liking this watch so far.


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi WUS!

I went old school and got a Suwa dialed Turtle. Love the patina, amazingly the lume still glows albeit weakly.










Strap is a repro MM300 waffle type from Ebay.

Cheers!


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I like the orange strap. Looking GOOD !


EBenke


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

my Millgauss Turtle


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

brawijaya80 said:


> my Millgauss Turtle
> 
> View attachment 7250898


Stunning:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

ViperGuy said:


> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


Good grief. Turn that light off!
Nice shots, and not time-elapsed!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

today's shiny goldy wristies


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

jr81 said:


> Great shot. Looks like your bezel insert doesn't have the dent that we've been seeing on so many of these. Do you mind me asking where you purchased it from? Any issues with the chapter ring?
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you. My turtle doesnt have problem with a bezel dent nor alignment issues of the chapter ring. I didn't buy it myself, I traded another watch for it. However, I belive it was bought from an authorized Seiko dealer in Poland. It should be the same version as for the German market since it has english and german date wheel.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Guys is black dial with yellow markers look natural or just black is more traditional? Your views?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian B (May 21, 2010)

My Pepsi Turtle X...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

flying.fish said:


> Guys is black dial with yellow markers look natural or just black is more traditional? Your views?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


No replies? :O

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## sunpazed (Jan 24, 2016)

I just purchased the SRP777 over the gold 755. Preferred the black/white combination of the original Turtle - looked more authentic. That being said, this is the next generation of Turtles, so the gold and blue versions will be legends in their own right down the track.


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

I just put my black turtle on a standard black nato strap today. Im pretty sure this watch is meant to be on a nato it is that cool lol. Also i have a had a few natos from nato international on ebay they are affordable and really nice straps. I was using a natural rubber strap liked the look but it was pretty uncomfortable to be honest. nato wins for me on this one cheap and easy.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

flying.fish said:


> No replies? :O
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


What do you mean? are you talking about 'yellow' as in the 775 and 'all black' as the 777?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

flying.fish said:


> Guys is black dial with yellow markers look natural or just black is more traditional? Your views?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Those all suck. Get the Pepsi.

;-)


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

flying.fish said:


> Guys, is black dial with yellow markers look natural or just black is more traditional? Your views?


Yes, and yes? The black dial with yellow markers are natural with no artificial flavors or preservatives, and the just black is more traditional.

Your question is really two unrelated questions.


----------



## sunpazed (Jan 24, 2016)

treblarefils said:


> I just put my black turtle on a standard black nato strap today. Im pretty sure this watch is meant to be on a nato it is that cool lol. Also i have a had a few natos from nato international on ebay they are affordable and really nice straps. I was using a natural rubber strap liked the look but it was pretty uncomfortable to be honest. nato wins for me on this one cheap and easy.


With the rubber strap, this is the most comfortable watch I own. It disappears on the wrist.

But it's impractical for a desk diver. Can't fit under a shirt or jumper.

Has anyone tried a Milanese or shark mesh bracelet?

I dislike the Seiko supplied steel bracelet. IMHO, the end links ruin the lovely shape of the lugs on the watch.


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

sunpazed said:


> With the rubber strap, this is the most comfortable watch I own. It disappears on the wrist.
> 
> But it's impractical for a desk diver. Can't fit under a shirt or jumper.


Agree, the standard silicone is very comfortable, but it catches under cuffs of shirts and I hated that it was a lint and dust magnet. I could never get used to the large and, IMO, "overdone" buckle and keeper it had either.

I switched my SRP777 over to a Seiko Z22 vented wave. I love it. Lint problems gone and I always liked the look it gave the watch.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

My oldie but goodie









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

Interesting how consensus still indicates a preference for the 6309/6 than the reissues


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

brawijaya80 said:


> my Millgauss Turtle
> 
> View attachment 7250898


your next modification turtle,
change colors:
gold bezel
black case


----------



## sunpazed (Jan 24, 2016)

sunpazed said:


> Has anyone tried a Milanese or shark mesh bracelet?


Seen that Squale do a mesh bracelet on the 2002, and there's heaps of Strapcode options for me to try.

But I've heard that the key problem is the size of the Seiko fat bars.

Anyone tried these on a turtle, new or old?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Estilo said:


> Interesting how consensus still indicates a preference for the 6309/6 than the reissues


you're getting that from _this_ thread? are you sure?


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Estilo said:


> Interesting how consensus still indicates a preference for the 6309/6 than the reissues


I like the 6309/6 myself, but where is this consensus of which you speak?

I'll take the SRP over a 6309 for daily wear, anytime.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

These news SRP77X's look great. I'm seriously tempted to order one, the only thing preventing me from doing so is the chapter ring alignment issues. 
I've been in contact with a seller who is prepared to do a deal to get the watch cheaper than most shops online. I've requested some photos and all the SRP777's they have as stock have the alignment issue. 

I've had numerous SKX007's/009's in the past and I felt they have always been checked and aligned to a good standard. It really is an issue for me and I'm wondering how easy it is to correct?

I've got a lot of experience with removing the crystals from other Seiko's. Is the SRP77X chapter ring free to rotate within it's housing? I'm thinking I could order the watch and pop the crystal out, get in there and get it nice and straight. Obviously it's not ideal for a brand new watch but I don't think I could live with it bothering my OCD.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm in the same spot. Absolutely love the look of this watch an am just waiting to find a source that can provide/guarantee a defect free Turtle. As a long time Seiko fan, watching the consistent QC issues with this watch is disappointing


Toathus said:


> These news SRP77X's look great. I'm seriously tempted to order one, the only thing preventing me from doing so is the chapter ring alignment issues.
> I've been in contact with a seller who is prepared to do a deal to get the watch cheaper than most shops online. I've requested some photos and all the SRP777's they have as stock have the alignment issue.
> 
> I've had numerous SKX007's/009's in the past and I felt they have always been checked and aligned to a good standard. It really is an issue for me and I'm wondering how easy it is to correct?
> ...


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Same here. Hopefully the price comes down a bit as well. Can't wait to get my mitts on one of these.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

I like my classic 6309 turtle, but I love my 777....


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

Kwest500 said:


> Same here. Hopefully the price comes down a bit as well. Can't wait to get my mitts on one of these.


I've asked this before - what's behind the expectations that prices will come down?


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Estilo said:


> I've asked this before - what's behind the expectations that prices will come down?


My thought is that once its no longer the hot new thing, you'll see more discounts, sales, etc.

This applies to any consumer good - every try to buy a really hot new car when it first comes out? Good luck getting it below MSRP - and a lot of dealers will mark it up above MSRP. Give it a few years, when the excitement has cooled off (and a used market has developed), and actual pricing will be different (the MSRP may not change (or even go up) - just as Seiko may not reduce their suggested retail price - but what dealers actually charge should come down).


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Estilo said:


> I've asked this before - what's behind the expectations that prices will come down?





jaeva said:


> My thought is that once its no longer the hot new thing, you'll see more discounts, sales, etc.
> 
> This applies to any consumer good - every try to buy a really hot new car when it first comes out? Good luck getting it below MSRP - and a lot of dealers will mark it up above MSRP. Give it a few years, when the excitement has cooled off (and a used market has developed), and actual pricing will be different (the MSRP may not change (or even go up) - just as Seiko may not reduce their suggested retail price - but what dealers actually charge should come down).


Yep, pretty much supply and demand.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

To all of those of you who claim that you're not buying the watch because of an alignment issue, dont you think you're being a little too nit-picky? First, its not an issue that is likely to go away, and if it does, it wont be any time soon. Its STILL an issue on the 007, and it has been around for a long time. Secondly, the misalignment is NOT _that_ bad. You have to look hard and or stare at most of these watches that have this misalignment to see the issue. Do you stare at your watches? Its not a $5k dollar watch. Its $350. And lastly, this issue can be fixed if you think its that bad. Open the watch up and fix it. My Turtle came with a slight misalignment with how the bezel aligns with the 12 hour marker. Do I notice it? Nope. Do I care? Nope. Why? Because its so minuscule that I cannot notice it unless Im staring at the watch wanting to find something to complain about.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Too picky? Not at all. If I can get a $100 Seiko without alignment issues and a dented bezel (and a $50 Invicta without these issues), I expect these Turtles to be produced without these errors. I expect the same from any watch that I would buy.

As a lover/supporter of Seiko's, I'm disappointed they are producing watches that need to be opened and "adjusted" by the end-user.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

ky70 said:


> Too picky? Not at all. If I can get a $100 Seiko without alignment issues and a dented bezel (and a $50 Invicta without these issues), I expect these Turtles to be produced without these errors. I expect the same from any watch that I would buy.
> 
> As a lover/supporter of Seiko's, I'm disappointed they are producing watches that need to be opened and "adjusted" by the end-user.


Agreed.

Although I've given it some thought and gone ahead with purchasing a SRP775. I won't find out if mine is affected until it arrives but I do expect it to be a bit out.

Luckily I can open it up and adjust it, it's just not ideal for a brand new piece, especially given the price over similar watches SKX007's, monsters etc which in my experience have always been without QC faults.

All in all it's a fantastic watch. I wouldn't expect the issues to scare off too many buyers but like all watches we buy and sell, the devil is in the detail and it's often what makes us lean towards certain models and brands.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ViperGuy said:


> To all of those of you who claim that you're not buying the watch because of an alignment issue, dont you think you're being a little too nit-picky? First, its not an issue that is likely to go away, and if it does, it wont be any time soon. Its STILL an issue on the 007, and it has been around for a long time. Secondly, the misalignment is NOT _that_ bad. You have to look hard and or stare at most of these watches that have this misalignment to see the issue. Do you stare at your watches? Its not a $5k dollar watch. Its $350. And lastly, this issue can be fixed if you think its that bad. Open the watch up and fix it. My Turtle came with a slight misalignment with how the bezel aligns with the 12 hour marker. Do I notice it? Nope. Do I care? Nope. Why? Because its so minuscule that I cannot notice it unless Im staring at the watch wanting to find something to complain about.


they know what you are saying, but the point a lot of them are trying to make imo, is that SEiko shouldn't be having this issue, _period_. it's not an issue of 5K watch vs $350 watch; a $350 watch shouldn't have the misalignment. Nor should a $50 watch. In a perfect world, NO watch should have the misalignment, because humans tell the machines what to do and for some reason the machines aren't getting it right. same thing goes for quartz that don't tick on the marks... why? Humans designed it, why can't they design the machines to make everything aligned? we are in control of that; or we should be.

I jumped at a turtle the first second I could. Decent price after Amazon gift cards were used, but.... by 6 o clock marker is a little off. I don't mind it personally, as you say, i don't stare at the watch; it's otherwise gorgeous, but to tell the time I only need a couple-seconds glance, and I don't need to draw my attention to the misalignment. but at the same time, I do understand people not liking the misalignment and not wanting to pay for it... I do think the issue will get better in time (Seiko has to be getting hundreds of complaints from vendors, etc), but for anyone who chooses to wait... it's still a great watch and you're missing out, but it's not your fault. =\


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Trust me, I totally understand what they're saying, and I totally agree, however, its unfortunate that Seiko doenst have the best QC and allows things, such as the misalignment issue on the 007, Sumo, Turtle (and who knows what other watches), to continue. I've seen worse issues than just a simple misalignment on watches that cost 5x-10x what the Turtle does. It happens. Seiko just hasnt stepped up to the plate yet to take care of this issue, and likely never will. Sometimes that just how it is. Thats the only reason I used the numbers. Im just happy that its not anything more serious than a misalignment of a chapter ring or bezel insert. I'll just continue to enjoy my Turtle. 

This kind of QC issue happens on all types of things. Example, when I bought my Aventador, I had a few issues with it. One of them was a known issue that hadnt been corrected before it left factory and on its way to me. Was I upset, eh, a little, but things happen. It was all taken care of very quickly once I received the car, but still, it just goes to show, these kind of things happen all over the spectrum.



timetellinnoob said:


> they know what you are saying, but the point a lot of them are trying to make imo, is that SEiko shouldn't be having this issue, _period_. it's not an issue of 5K watch vs $350 watch; a $350 watch shouldn't have the misalignment. Nor should a $50 watch. In a perfect world, NO watch should have the misalignment, because humans tell the machines what to do and for some reason the machines aren't getting it right. same thing goes for quartz that don't tick on the marks... why? Humans designed it, why can't they design the machines to make everything aligned? we are in control of that; or we should be.
> 
> I jumped at a turtle the first second I could. Decent price after Amazon gift cards were used, but.... by 6 o clock marker is a little off. I don't mind it personally, as you say, i don't stare at the watch; it's otherwise gorgeous, but to tell the time I only need a couple-seconds glance, and I don't need to draw my attention to the misalignment. but at the same time, I do understand people not liking the misalignment and not wanting to pay for it... I do think the issue will get better in time (Seiko has to be getting hundreds of complaints from vendors, etc), but for anyone who chooses to wait... it's still a great watch and you're missing out, but it's not your fault. =\


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

I must say I was also worried about the alligment because I had a Steinhart Titanium 500 with same issue (fixed under warranty). Solution was to pay a bit more and get it locally where I could inspect it and first one I grabbed was perfect










If it looks a bit off it is because of the angle - IRL is perfect.

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I bought a 777, knowing about these issues. I will also stand in a soup line and be abused by the soup [email protected], if the soup tastes good enough.

But, yes, I wish the soup [email protected] was a little kinder.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Andoze (Jul 20, 2013)

I checked with my vendor first on alignment. They emailed me a photo, all good. My serial number is Jan 2016 so I get the feeling it's a second production run or something. Seems like they are ironing it out. I work for a company that manufactures and distributes goods and you know S$%t happens from time to time.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Estilo said:


> I've asked this before - what's behind the expectations that prices will come down?


Try looking at seikos that were launched about a year ago, and compare their prices then and now. I'm not sure if all releases are subject to the same trend, but unless it's a limited edition, it's quite possible.

Example: SRP637 - It was launched Jan 2015, lots of excitement. People were paying up to $350 in Feb 2015. Now you can grab one off skywatches for $250.



Pentameter said:


> where are you guys getting these? I am DYING for one&#8230; they don't seem to be available online anywhere yet





romeo-1 said:


> I got mine from Skywatches for $360 but pretty sure I got their last one.





Travis1971 said:


> Anyone have a good price on these, they seem to go as fast as I can find them at a decent price? I seen some between 300 and 350 but they went as fast as I found them.





Radar1 said:


> That does sound like a decent price. I paid $350 USD for mine. It will wear better than any of the watches you linked above.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Ebay still has some for about $371 & maybe even lower. Seller is in New Jersey. 
http://bit.ly/SeikoSRP775

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

It possible to get parallel. Import set here at way cheaper then the AD.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

I mentioned this in the Dive Watch forum. The Turtle sells for around US$250 for all models here in Thailand, so why it should be $100 more in the US beats me, and Thailand isn't renown for having cheap name brand watches. So someone is getting ripped off.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Example, when I bought my *Aventador*, I had a few issues with it.


Whoa let's back it up a second... ViperGuy, you own a Lamborghini Aventador?! Seriously, how did we get this far into the thread without a sweet Lambo/Turtle pic?

:-d


----------



## sunpazed (Jan 24, 2016)

Turtle. On leather .. a Leatherback Turtle.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Change the hardlex to Sapphire and put Yobokies GSD Hands on my Turtle.


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

dfl3506 said:


> I mentioned this in the Dive Watch forum. The Turtle sells for around US$250 for all models here in Thailand, so why it should be $100 more in the US beats me, and Thailand isn't renown for having cheap name brand watches. So someone is getting ripped off.


Anyone know of any trusted sellers in Thailand which export economically to the US?

Dave


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

MATT1076 said:


> Change the hardlex to Sapphire and put Yobokies GSD Hands on my Turtle.


Wow, great mod, those hands look terrific!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red_elmo (May 8, 2014)

sunpazed said:


> Seen that Squale do a mesh bracelet on the 2002, and there's heaps of Strapcode options for me to try.
> 
> But I've heard that the key problem is the size of the Seiko fat bars.
> 
> Anyone tried these on a turtle, new or old?


This is my turtle on a shark mesh. I love the old school scuba look of it and prefer it over the rubber straps.


image url upload


image upload no limit


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

rcorreale said:


> Wow, great mod, those hands look terrific!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate! I just didn't like the design of normal hand set. The GSD Hands have a really nice brushed finish to them.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

khd said:


> Whoa let's back it up a second... ViperGuy, you own a Lamborghini Aventador?! Seriously, how did we get this far into the thread without a sweet Lambo/Turtle pic?
> 
> :-d


Ha! I'm out of the country at the moment, but will see what I can do when I get back. My Ninja Tuna is being delivered tomorrow and i won't be able to open it for at least another month. 

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hmm can we see more pics of turtles on leather? I'm sure they're going to look great on them as well.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

sunpazed said:


> Turtle. On leather .. a Leatherback Turtle.
> 
> View attachment 7305970


is that a fossil strap? i thought about getting the same one....


----------



## sunpazed (Jan 24, 2016)

red_elmo said:


> This is my turtle on a shark mesh. I love the old school scuba look of it and prefer it over the rubber straps.


That looks awesome. Turtle on leather at the moment, but you've convinced me to 'shark' it up. Are you using the original fat spring bars?


----------



## sunpazed (Jan 24, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> is that a fossil strap? i thought about getting the same one....


Yes! I don't usually like Fossil straps, but this one seems to match the Turtle. The holes, the white stitching, the narrow taper, the 4mm thickness - all work well together for a sport watch.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice mod, did you do it yourself?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

sunpazed said:


> Yes! I don't usually like Fossil straps, but this one seems to match the Turtle. The holes, the white stitching, the narrow taper, the 4mm thickness - all work well together for a sport watch.


I used to have a lot of Fossils on leather straps, so if I'm on the same page, I fully understand. I love the look of that strap, but for me, Fossil leather always broke down quick if I wore it to work every day. Could last forever if you only wore it occasionally, i suppose, but it looks so cool! I would want to keep it on the watch!


----------



## OmegaDP (Dec 17, 2013)

My Turtle just arrived. Now with my Orange Sumo, I am covered with Seiko until my SARG 011 arrives next month.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

So many nice straps here, that mesh one looks cool! 

Still loving my new nylon on the SRP775.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

on Drew Canvas










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## red_elmo (May 8, 2014)

sunpazed said:


> That looks awesome. Turtle on leather at the moment, but you've convinced me to 'shark' it up. Are you using the original fat spring bars?


No, they were too thick. It's a WJean mesh strap so it came with thin spring bars that slides in perfectly.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Ha! I'm out of the country at the moment, but will see what I can do when I get back. My Ninja Tuna is being delivered tomorrow and i won't be able to open it for at least another month.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


Ha thanks mate, and hey great car by the way.

I still can't believe that noone else batted an eyelid when you mentioned the Aventador... maybe that'd be de rigueur over on the Patek board but it kind of stood out over here on f21, at least to me. I guess everyone else is better at playing it cool b-)


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Finally I got a turtle.










Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Hi Poppo, what is your wrist size?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

khd said:


> Ha thanks mate, and hey great car by the way.
> 
> I still can't believe that noone else batted an eyelid when you mentioned the Aventador... maybe that'd be de rigueur over on the Patek board but it kind of stood out over here on f21, at least to me. I guess everyone else is better at playing it cool b-)


You're not alone, it earned a double take from me too


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

dfl3506 said:


> I mentioned this in the Dive Watch forum. The Turtle sells for around US$250 for all models here in Thailand, so why it should be $100 more in the US beats me, and Thailand isn't renown for having cheap name brand watches. So someone is getting ripped off.


Hi dfl,

I'm visiting Bangkok in several months time - so where is the best place in town to buy watches?

cheers,

Richard


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

khd said:


> Ha thanks mate, and hey great car by the way.
> 
> I still can't believe that noone else batted an eyelid when you mentioned the Aventador... maybe that'd be de rigueur over on the Patek board but it kind of stood out over here on f21, at least to me. I guess everyone else is better at playing it cool b-)





artblakey said:


> You're not alone, it earned a double take from me too


I know what you mean guys. I guess to some a car is just a car :-s

Take this example...someone posted below wrist shot in the Speedy thread:










And I posted this right after:



Slant said:


> HU...RA...CAN...


No one flinched.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

RAMONDEMORON said:


> Hi Poppo, what is your wrist size?


Sorry. Never aim it was .

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Slant said:


> I know what you mean guys. I guess to some a car is just a car :-s
> 
> Take this example...someone posted below wrist shot in the Speedy thread:
> 
> ...


Haha I always thought that sports cars and mechanical watches appealed to a similar demographic... perhaps I was wrong?

If so, I'm not the only one who's made this mistake given the amount of watch advertising you see during the formula 1 :-d


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Taipan89 said:


> Hi dfl,
> 
> I'm visiting Bangkok in several months time - so where is the best place in town to buy watches?
> 
> ...


I don't live in BKK but south in Pattaya. However I imagine any decent watch shop that stocks Seikos should have them at the price I mentioned. If not, bargain.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


Ha, I was expecting a pic of your Lambo, unless they installed keyboards in the dash, lol


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

studiompd said:


> Ha, I was expecting a pic of your Lambo, unless they installed keyboards in the dash, lol


I didn't bring the Lambo to Canada with me.

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

My turtle family-Old-Modded and new guys too!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

That's a big bale of Turtles.



CWBYTYME said:


> View attachment 7334986
> My turtle family-Old-Modded and new guys too!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thats a cool strap. Mind sharing the source?



CWBYTYME said:


> View attachment 7347890
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Thats a cool strap. Mind sharing the source?


Picked it up on e-bay a while ago along with a couple of desert camo's--they were 5 ring zulu's but i dont care for the extra thickness under the watch head so i cut that short part off. i will look back and see if i can find who i got them from.They were from somewhere stateside i do know.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

CWBYTYME said:


> but i dont care for the extra thickness under the watch head


I'm with you that I don't like the added space and how it increases the height of watches, but cutting it does take away from the inherent design to save your watch from falling off your wrist if a spring bar fails.


----------



## BenE (May 12, 2009)

Not at all. You still have one spring bar holding the watch to the strap.



studiompd said:


> I'm with you that I don't like the added space and how it increases the height of watches, but cutting it does take away from the inherent design to save your watch from falling off your wrist if a spring bar fails.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

BenE said:


> Not at all. You still have one spring bar holding the watch to the strap.


Wait a sec... ya, you're right, my bad! lol


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry if this has been asked before....where's the best reasonable place to buy one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before....where's the best reasonable place to buy one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems like Thailand. Haven't seen anyone buy one for the $250 that they sell for here.


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

Hope this one is not a rumor 










*pic grabbed from a Seiko Facebook group


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

BenE said:


> Not at all. You still have one spring bar holding the watch to the strap.


But when 5 ring zulu correctly installed it takes the pressure from spring bars

Sent from my SM-G900FQ using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

dfl3506 said:


> It seems like Thailand. Haven't seen anyone buy one for the $250 that they sell for here.


Where can you get one for $250?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Where can you get one for $250?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the last couple of pages a member mentioned B&M stores in Thailand are selling it for $250, they didn't mention if you can buy it online for that price. If they did, they'd sell out in a heartbeat!


----------



## dreadgator (Jan 12, 2016)

jkchua said:


> Hope this one is not a rumor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks as if it is a special edition:

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-prospex-special-edition-padi-watches/


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

It's a little weird that they chose to give the 'true' Pepsi look to a SE that I assume might be hard to get/overpriced.... does look pretty sweet though, plus there's a PADI SUN Gmt Kinetic as well at that link.


----------



## practicalwatch (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Poisontail (Mar 5, 2016)

You guys seen the new turtle?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Its posted once and quoted once on page 100 (about 5 posts back).



Poisontail said:


> You guys seen the new turtle?
> View attachment 7362194


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

What is Padi? 

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

I am traveling to Asia, Singapore.. And thinking of picking up one Blue turtle on there, any recommendations as to where? I've busted online in Skywatches.sg and had no problem... Anyone had expierence in the actual physical store? Do the prices are the same as their website? Thanks!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> What is Padi?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


Professional Association of Diving Instructors. Or something like that. It's in the ABlogToWatch article.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

except for the rubber strap, that SUN might be the best looking one.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Really wish the SUN019 I owned hadn't worn so large on my wrist. That was a fantastic looking watch, and IMO, one of Seikos best looking watches. 




Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

I noticed the 773 and 775 are now being offered on rubber strap in addition to the bracelet:

watches88. SEIKO PROSPEX


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

faustoklaere said:


> I am traveling to Asia, Singapore.. And thinking of picking up one Blue turtle on there, any recommendations as to where? I've busted online in Skywatches.sg and had no problem... Anyone had expierence in the actual physical store? Do the prices are the same as their website? Thanks!


not that im replying to get u a better recommendation, but i have ask skywatches before on their prices at their physical store and they responded you can get probably a more better price on it.

maybe just pure marketing to attract people to their store. no idea


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

ViperGuy said:


> Really wish the SUN019 I owned hadn't worn so large on my wrist. That was a fantastic looking watch, and IMO, one of Seikos best looking watches.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


How big is the SUN019? I also think it's very tool-looking.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

It's large; can't remember the exact measurements right now. It's also quite heavy. The weight wasn't the issue, the size was. Just felt too large for ME.



powerband said:


> How big is the SUN019? I also think it's very tool-looking.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

ViperGuy said:


> It's large; can't remember the exact measurements right now. It's also quite heavy. The weight wasn't the issue, the size was. Just felt too large for ME.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


Got it. Thanks. My wrist is 6.5 so probably too big for me too. The SUN is pretty cool looking though

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a 7.5" wrist. So I'd agree that it's probably be too large for you, but if you like larger watches, this would be a great watch! I've fallen back to liking smaller watches lately. They seem to feel more appropriate on me. I have a few exceptions in the collection, but nothing absurdly huge.

OldSpice bought my SUN and has the same size wrist I do. He didn't even have to resize the bracelet. Lol. It seems to fit him better though. Glad it went to someone that wears it, as it ended up just sitting in the watch box. 



powerband said:


> Got it. Thanks. My wrist is 6.5 so probably too big for me too. The SUN is pretty cool looking though
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Kwest500 said:


> I noticed the 773 and 775 are now being offered on rubber strap in addition to the bracelet:
> 
> watches88. SEIKO PROSPEX


I noticed that they also have the 787 and 789 on sale as well...


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

faustoklaere said:


> I am traveling to Asia, Singapore.. And thinking of picking up one Blue turtle on there, any recommendations as to where? I've busted online in Skywatches.sg and had no problem... Anyone had expierence in the actual physical store? Do the prices are the same as their website? Thanks!


When I was on holiday I shopped there and bought an SKX007 - it was the same price as the website but I also got a couple of nice nato straps with it for only a little bit extra. That being said, I'm not the sort to haggle hard so I never get the best bargains ;-)


----------



## santorr0 (Mar 7, 2016)

faustoklaere said:


> I am traveling to Asia, Singapore.. And thinking of picking up one Blue turtle on there, any recommendations as to where? I've busted online in Skywatches.sg and had no problem... Anyone had expierence in the actual physical store? Do the prices are the same as their website? Thanks!


I was in their shop about 2 weeks ago and picked up a turtle. Got a better price than online. You can also request tax back at the airport on your purchase. That's about 7% minus a customs fee. They provide you the manual how to do that.


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

My Bronzo.........


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Custom bronze strap buckle too?


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Slant said:


> Custom bronze strap buckle too?


still using the rubber buckle, and i already order brass buckle for this watch........


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

The "Padi" Pepsi turtle looks great! I love a Pepsi on blue dial instead of the black one.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

actual photos of the new variants of the turtle reissues. not my pictures, just saw them in SWCP facebook page.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*PADI Turtle*


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: PADI Turtle*



Spring bars, finally*. Now to get the 775 on some rubber.

*I found out a few days after ordering from AUS that ToxicNatos now carries slim bars. Has anyone tried them yet? I've got some 20mm on the way for a MM300.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: PADI Turtle*

it'd be a shame if they assembled those PADIs with the chapter ring issue.... it will be interesting to see how that goes.


----------



## Waya03 (Feb 9, 2013)

775 on bufallo strap.


----------



## Poisontail (Mar 5, 2016)

actual photos of the new variants of the turtle reissues. not my pictures, just saw them in SWCP facebook page.[/QUOTE]

What is the actual fb page?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

interesting how we have 3 new variations of the watch, yet the thread has slowed down more than ever in recent times haha


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

Rubberrrrrrr.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> interesting how we have 3 new variations of the watch, yet the thread has slowed down more than ever in recent times haha


I agree wise sir, it is strange!


----------



## ronallan (Jun 12, 2015)

View attachment 7414178


Wrist shot of the coke variant. More pics here: Pinoy Watch Fan: Seiko SRP789 Black/Red "Turtle" Reissue


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ronallan said:


> View attachment 7414178
> 
> 
> Wrist shot of the coke variant. More pics here: Pinoy Watch Fan: Seiko SRP789 Black/Red "Turtle" Reissue


Aw, hell. Looks great.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

With yobokies bubble boy


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

Brothers?









Sent from space using Tapatalk


----------



## adobosunrise (Jun 4, 2015)

Saw this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Very comfortable rubber strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dav25 said:


> Very comfortable rubber strap.


Yeah! The #284 is a great choice! b-)

Still loving my SRP775, I mounted the metal bracelet last week (, but switched back to rubber the next day).

Turtle to-go:


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

tekong said:


> With yobokies bubble boy


I like it! Can you post a side pic to show how high the crystal extends past the bezel?


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Hot tub turtle.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

studiompd said:


> I like it! Can you post a side pic to show how high the crystal extends past the bezel?


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Just got my Crown and Buckle 22mm Harbor Long for my Turtle. I'm loving it so far. I really like the heft of the strap, yet it's surprisingly comfortable even when brand new. They really make top notch stuff. The quality is clear when you hold it, feel the leather, and see the stitch work.


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> interesting how we have 3 new variations of the watch, yet the thread has slowed down more than ever in recent times haha


There are not any available for purchase at the moment unless you want to pay a $100 premium. I imagine many are waiting for the prices to become reasonable.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

shaneotool said:


> There are not any available for purchase at the moment unless you want to pay a $100 premium. I imagine many are waiting for the prices to become reasonable.


either way, the watches being more expensive early on certainly didn't keep people from discussing them... I was simply pointing out this thread had really slowed down all the while 3 new unique models have begun showing up, and thought that was strange (as my assumption would be the thread would get more active)


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

tekong said:


> With yobokies bubble boy


Does it compromise the bezel rotation or water resistance of the watch? Torn between a domed sapphire or adding a cyclops to the original crystal for my aging eyes..


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

balzebub said:


> Does it compromise the bezel rotation or water resistance of the watch? Torn between a domed sapphire or adding a cyclops to the original crystal for my aging eyes..


Bezel rotation is prefect. The dome seem to have some magnification effect. Good for my weary old eyes


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

So I got this in the mail today courtesy of Seiko...










I guess they didn't have any SRP777 bezel inserts so they sent me this instead. I must say I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Not bad! Is that a warranty issued bezel?


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

studiompd said:


> Not bad! Is that a warranty issued bezel?


Not sure what to call it. I complained to Seiko about the bezel insert dents. They said that they were aware of the issue and would send me a replacement in a few weeks. It took more like 6 weeks but nonetheless they followed through.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Props to Seiko for taking care of you! I'd say blue is better than dented, plus you get a unique, at no added cost to you, Turtle


----------



## sunpazed (Jan 24, 2016)

Now on a Hirsch Liberty.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

brawijaya80 said:


> View attachment 7376002
> 
> 
> My Bronzo.........


So what do you think of the case? How long was the turn-around time for the case build? Did you ship a new SRP775 to him before the build begin?

Thanks for sharing . More pics!

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## santorr0 (Mar 7, 2016)

Just received my Pepsi turtle.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

subterfuge said:


> View attachment 7475450
> 
> 
> View attachment 7475458


StarTurtle!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

arlee said:


> StarTurtle!


Good album.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Jackpot & 6309-7049 is 100% original, except for the Z-22 strap:-d





Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Waya03 (Feb 9, 2013)

Turtle 775 on bufalo strap, how do you like it?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Waya03 said:


> Turtle 775 on bufalo strap, how do you like it?
> 
> View attachment 7505810
> 
> ...


Looks sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

May have been covered before, but I will ask again...

Should I be hand winding this since it's new?
How much winding is enough?
Is there too much?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

imo, with the hand wind feature, i don't find it necessary to wind it as long as you are wearing the watch plenty. it's been my daily since the moment i got it, so technically, handwinding was never 'necessary'. 

but if i'm adjusting the date or something at the end of the month and i have the crown unscrewed, i will give it a couple spins just for the fun of it... but as for 'needing' to? only if you keep the watch mostly off wrist and you want to keep it going.


----------



## sunpazed (Jan 24, 2016)

Waya03 said:


> Turtle 775 on bufalo strap, how do you like it?
> 
> View attachment 7505826


Looks fantastic.

This watch was made to live on a rubber, or thick rustic leather band. Shows off the unique shape of the cushion case and curved lugs.


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Still in love with my bronzo...


----------



## MrCrystal (Dec 10, 2015)

Coin Edge bezel in process - just paid the tooling charges and its underway.
120 coin edges and will use skx insert - so to give buyers a mass of insert options.
Alex - crystaltimes


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

Has anyone installed Yobokies' bubble boy on his/her Turtle? I'd love to see some side profile pictures if possible! Thanks!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

On a aftermarket oyster from uncle seiko!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

CWBYTYME said:


> On a aftermarket oyster from uncle seiko!
> View attachment 7515530
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great guy to do business with! I think my 775 looks great on his amazing waffle strap!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Would you mind adding a couple more shots of this?


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

JRMARTINS said:


> Great guy to do business with! I think my 775 looks great on his amazing waffle strap!


I got one of the waffle straps from him also- will be getting some wrist time shortly! Fast shipment and easy to deal with!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

copperjohn said:


> Would you mind adding a couple more shots of this?












At the moment I only have these...which are IPhone pics, I'll try to do some with my DSLR soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

CWBYTYME said:


> I got one of the waffle straps from him also- will be getting some wrist time shortly! Fast shipment and easy to deal with!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I wish he, uncleseiko, did a tropic strap as well. Great guy to do business with.


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

CWBYTYME said:


> On a aftermarket oyster from uncle seiko!
> View attachment 7515530
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice
Is this for 6309 or specifically made for srp77x?

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Tom_ZG said:


> Nice
> Is this for 6309 or specifically made for srp77x?
> 
> sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


It is specific for the 777 series but i think it will fit 6309 cases as well- pretty good fit and for $50.00 ya can't miss

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

JRMARTINS said:


> At the moment I only have these...which are IPhone pics, I'll try to do some with my DSLR soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this one from Uncle Seiko?


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

How do I buy from uncle Seiko? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

You can find him as a seller on Ebay. He is out of California


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

balzebub said:


> How do I buy from uncle Seiko?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Here is a link
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=371537197814&globalID=EBAY-US

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Right at home on shark mesh. 

Sent from my 's .


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Dav25 said:


> You can find him as a seller on Ebay. He is out of California
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks guys will check him out. 


Dav25 said:


> Here is a link
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=371537197814&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I have waffle shots, but since WUS hates me and the way I prefer to post pics, i can't post them without it being inconvenient to me haha


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

copperjohn said:


> Is this one from Uncle Seiko?


That's the one from Uncleseiko.


----------



## kyoshofantom (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi
Anyone buy from this ebay store before?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281950443574&alt=web

303aud for srp773 is it fake?


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seiko SRP777K1


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a vintage blue iso










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

kyoshofantom said:


> Hi
> Anyone buy from this ebay store before?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281950443574&alt=web
> ...


Oh my word, this is what I dreamed about, albeit much sooner than I'd thought. It does make one wonder if they are selling rejected 'seconds' with known defects. *shrug*

This seller has the 773 for C$295/US$225

Seiko PROSPEX Turtle Watch SRP773K1 | eBay


----------



## morningbell (Nov 16, 2007)

Went to my local watchmaker to check out the SRP775 last weekend but bought the SRP789 instead. Really like this one so far. Might be a keeper.


----------



## morningbell (Nov 16, 2007)

Went to my local watchmaker to check out the SRP775 last weekend but bought the SRP789 instead. Really like this one so far. Might be a keeper.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Very nice! I hadn't noticed that the hands were also matching in color. Had initially thought it was just a 777 with a different bezel insert.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

morningbell said:


> Went to my local watchmaker to check out the SRP775 last weekend but bought the SRP789 instead. Really like this one so far. Might be a keeper.


PVD buckle and keeper and an extra keeper?? is that how it comes?


----------



## BlindPanic (Sep 2, 2008)

Got mine yesterday, no flaws (alignment, scratches etc.) 
Accuracy seems very good (-4 but to early to say really), pretty impressive for a "factory" movement.
Fit and finish seems to be up there with my PO (where the bezel now turns two ways.... )
It is bigger than a SKX but almost same size as the original, so fairly big, like most seiko divers.
The rubber band/buckle/keeper are nice too, it really makes me think seiko put some taught in to their product.

Seiko really sets the bar high for other watch brands with this watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

sapphire time, double domed on the 777 and bubble boy on the 775


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Here's my turtle 777, its still on rubber strap it arrived in, which is honestly the first rubber strap i actually enjoy wearing because of how soft and flexible it is. hope the turtle thread here doesn't mind the other friends in the picture


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

I mounted my new SRP777 on EastTech (Swedefreak) 6309 end links and a vintage Stelux H-Link. Really changes the overall look.

Notice too the sweep second hand is a change-out with SKX173. You know why....


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

THG said:


> On a vintage blue iso
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Loving the lume









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

On the 284 strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


LoL thanks for the kind words buddy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisautry (Nov 3, 2015)

I was ready to pull the trigger on one of these and now they've jumped up on ebay to 415-450. Does anyone know where I can find one around 300?


----------



## EHH (Feb 26, 2011)

Kept my sbbn031 bracelet for the new turtle I just got!









Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Chrisautry said:


> I was ready to pull the trigger on one of these and now they've jumped up on ebay to 415-450. Does anyone know where I can find one around 300?


Last I checked Skywatches has all four models in stock. They were around the $330.00 price shipped.


----------



## morningbell (Nov 16, 2007)

JRMARTINS said:


> PVD buckle and keeper and an extra keeper?? is that how it comes?


That's the strap from my tuna and a keeper from an old strap. Watch came with a bracelet but i prefer it on the rubber as the pvd buckle matches the black markers.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Chrisautry said:


> I was ready to pull the trigger on one of these and now they've jumped up on ebay to 415-450. Does anyone know where I can find one around 300?


I do, if you can find me one for 200.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Chrisautry said:


> I was ready to pull the trigger on one of these and now they've jumped up on ebay to 415-450. Does anyone know where I can find one around 300?


You just missed this (assuming it was a legitimate deal):



artblakey said:


> This seller has the 773 for C$295/US$225
> 
> Seiko PROSPEX Turtle Watch SRP773K1 | eBay


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

SRP775 for sale $226 on eBay. Seller: mad-watch-store.

SRP775 Seiko PROSPEX Turtle Watch SRP775K1 | eBay


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Going quickly - 5 sold in last hour.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

paradiver said:


> Going quickly - 5 sold in last hour.


Great find! According to the ebay app, there's 4 left.


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

One more note: I know there are always concerns when one sees such prices.

However:

1. Ebay seller has over 11,100 reviews
2. I went ahead and bought one for myself!

Throwing caution to the wind but I think I will be alright!


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

paradiver said:


> One more note: I know there are always concerns when one sees such prices.
> 
> However:
> 
> ...


Lol, did you see the feedback left by a buyer of a Emperor Tuna:


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes - I did see it. I'm willing to take a chance with $226.

But not over $3,000!!


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

paradiver said:


> Yes - I did see it. I'm willing to take a chance with $226.
> 
> But not over $3,000!!


I just rolled the dice too. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

I almost jumped but in my years of experience on ebay, sellers with less than 98% positive feedback generally are not great with dealing with after sale issues (you ebay vets probably know this...though in a vacuum 98% sounds outstanding).

But based on the volume of feedback, I think the seller has the product and I hope you all get great watches. Show em off when you get em.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i believe at a large volumes there are bound to be genuinely dissatisfied customers for one reason or another, but also genuine nuts who are just flakey buyers, who expect a refund not understanding the condition, how the item works (such as not knowing how an auto works, and complaining it 'doesn't work'), or whatever number of reasons people try to scam refunds these days. a customer with a real issue where the seller is at fault, should always get a refund, that's just good business, but who knows what's behind that feedback? people make crap up. I highly doubt they sent back the watch and were _denied_ a refund...


----------



## Barolo (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on that eBay deal. Was going to wait for the prices to settle, but at $229 shipped, no sense in waiting. 

Thanks, 
Al


----------



## Chrisautry (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah, I was waiting on the 777. In retrospect I probably should have bought that as well.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hope all turns out well and it's legit for those who jumped. I find it odd though based on average prices and availability that a non-AD would blow these out at way more than $100 off. Compared to other eBay sellers it is even more. Betting the seller could have listed them for say $275-$295 and sold just as many. Something just doesnt set right with me. Factory rejects maybe? Now having said that if I didn't already have a 775 I'd probably have taken the chance as well.


----------



## Surnia (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm guessing it got listed incorrectly; the SRP773 is now listed at $536 CAD. I'm thinking they accidentally put the pricing in SGD instead of USD.


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

I am going to pick one of these up, but feel better about waiting until July to do so. No need rushing it and getting stuck with a defective watch.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Surnia said:


> I'm guessing it got listed incorrectly; the SRP773 is now listed at $536 CAD. I'm thinking they accidentally put the pricing in SGD instead of USD.


Hmm, could the seller been asleep at the wheel? This listing had been up for 2-3 days. They could have easily pulled it prematurely instead of letting it sell out?

Anyway, if they had listed it in SGD it would have been slightly cheaper, since 1 SGD = 0.97 CAD = 0.73 USD.

*fingers crossed for all in on it*


----------



## Surnia (Sep 10, 2011)

artblakey said:


> Hmm, could the seller been asleep at the wheel? This listing had been up for 2-3 days. They could have easily pulled it prematurely instead of letting it sell out?
> 
> Anyway, if they had listed it in SGD it would have been slightly cheaper, since 1 SGD = 0.97 CAD = 0.73 USD.
> 
> *fingers crossed for all in on it*


If you run the number backwards @ $295, you get approximately $400 which is slightly below what the majority of sellers are going at. It could have been an attempt to start listing turtles at lower prices.

The other thing it could have been, was the Seller listing at CAD as well (considering the ebay.com listing has a conversion from CAD). Its a possibility that the seller thought the Canadian dollar was still at par with the US, but hadn't checked the current conversion rates. I have a feeling the current price of the 773 is to reflect the error, and their hopes to recuperate the loss they incurred on the 775s (think the link someone posted showed 26 sold)....

*edit* forgot to say 2-3 days sounds about right as well, since most ebay listings say that they'll ship the product in 2-3 days after payment. It could just be the time they take between checking the listings.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

I don't ebay much, so I'll defer to your analysis 



Surnia said:


> If you run the number backwards @ $295, you get approximately $400 which is slightly below what the majority of sellers are going at.


I don't quite follow this part of your comment though. Run the number backwards? 
You mean you think one possibility is that they could have accidentally typed $295 CAD in two separate listings (773 and 775) while actually meaning to enter $529 CAD all along?


----------



## Surnia (Sep 10, 2011)

artblakey said:


> I don't ebay much, so I'll defer to your analysis
> 
> I don't quite follow this part of your comment though. Run the number backwards?
> You mean you think one possibility is that they could have accidentally typed $295 CAD in two separate listings (773 and 775) while actually meaning to enter $529 CAD all along?


Sorry, I meant they could have priced them at $295 CAD, but they meant to be $295 USD. If you look at it from that perspective, it's more in line with current pricing (~$400 CAD).

The current 773 price at $411 USD ($536 CAD) could be them going "oops. we lost a lot of money on the 775, we need to recuperate the loss", but that's just a guess.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

I hope it goes well for those that took the chance!


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

So far, so good. I got my tracking number from them last night approximately 12 hours after paying.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## EHH (Feb 26, 2011)

Mrwozza70 said:


>


That is the nicest I have seen by a mile!

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## EHH (Feb 26, 2011)

Mrwozza70 said:


>


If you don't mind me asking, how much did the hands cost you? Makes me think my 777 would like killer with reg mm300 hands and a sapphire.

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

EHH said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much did the hands cost you? Makes me think my 777 would like killer with reg mm300 hands and a sapphire.
> 
> Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


Aftermarket MM300 hands are available from the usual HK CN parts suppliers. If you want Seiko parts it depends where you are whether you can buy them from Seiko Service Centre or an AD or other connected source.

These are not Seiko parts as I wanted to make sure I liked them before laying out for Seiko parts.

I like them


----------



## EHH (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks, watch looks awesome 

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisautry (Nov 3, 2015)

watcheszon-2a on Ebay has the SRP777K1 for 268 USD now. I just picked one up, hopefully it works out.


----------



## Di3gors (Feb 1, 2015)

Chrisautry said:


> watcheszon-2a on Ebay has the SRP777K1 for 268 USD now. I just picked one up, hopefully it works out.


Could you post the link Please

Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

Di3gors said:


> Could you post the link Please
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/6633829

Edit: Wow, that was totally misread on my part. Just ignore me... I'll let myself out...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Nice looking strap! Who makes it?


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Finally got one!










Sent from my SM-G850M using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

studiompd said:


> Nice looking strap! Who makes it?


it's a Horoween distressed & it can be yours for 54.00 shipped.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> it's a Horoween distressed & it can be yours for 54.00 shipped.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Not digging it?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

studiompd said:


> Not digging it?


I have tons of straps so I'm selling some


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks like its time to make an addition to the house


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

studiompd said:


> Looks like its time to make an addition to the house


walk-in strap closet

"sorry honey, need more room for straps!"


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Mrwozza70 said:


>


Is that a domed sapphire crystal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Chrisautry said:


> watcheszon-2a on Ebay has the SRP777K1 for 268 USD now. I just picked one up, hopefully it works out.





Di3gors said:


> Could you post the link Please
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


Just do a search on ebay for 'srp777'. I see three listings around the $260 mark.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Is that a domed sapphire crystal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup...


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Here is a link to a few more on ebay
http://bit.ly/SeikoSRP775

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

What are your thoughts on how much of a difference the domed sapphire crystal makes? I know it's a major improvement, but it's close to 20% of the total cost of the watch.



Mrwozza70 said:


> Yup...


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

eric198324 said:


> What are your thoughts on how much of a difference the domed sapphire crystal makes? I know it's a major improvement, but it's close to 20% of the total cost of the watch.


21% better


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Yup...


Looks awesome! DIY? or recommend someone that could do mine, please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

mario24601 said:


> Finally got one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least it lasted in new condition for 20 hours 

It was a very very minor bump and bezel popped out and well you can see what happened to the crystal :




























Sent from my SM-G850M using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Looks awesome! DIY? or recommend someone that could do mine, please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DIY... I'm the wrong side of the pond but I'm sure if you put the word out there's somebody who could help with Seiko mods. Quite a popular scene...


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

mario24601 said:


> Well at least it lasted in new condition for 20 hours
> 
> It was a very very minor bump and bezel popped out and well you can see what happened to the crystal :
> 
> ...


Ouch! What happened?


----------



## Di3gors (Feb 1, 2015)

Some body help me with the link where I can buy the insert for my srp777. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Mrwozza70 said:


>


Awesome!!!

Now I know what to do with my spare MM hand set... It'll be perfect for the 777 Jackpot:-!

Is that the Crystaltimes DD sapphire ?

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

^Crystaltimes yep


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

artblakey said:


> Ouch! What happened?


 bumped it on door frame

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

So my turtle has been exposed to some radiocative stuff and I think it's started evolving into Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks to the eBay link posted I now have 777 on its way to me. Ordered a double domed sapphire to go with it and wasn't planning on modding, but damn those MM hands look awesome! Maybe some Tuna hands?

Anyways, should go well with my 6309.


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seiko SRP777K1 on a grey-blue nato strap


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Just received mine. Loving it. On my Bonetto Cinturini 300 strap I was using on my SKX.










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

mario24601 said:


> bumped it on door frame
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Wow by the looks of that crystal, you're probably going to need a new doorframe as well. 

Put a wicked scratch in the crystal of BM6400 many years back the same way.

Funny, you can dump your bike, get in a car wreck, get the stuffing beaten out of you, or fall down a mountain, and the watch will come through just fine. But walk through your house or office without paying attention and WHAMO!


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

jpfwatch said:


> Seiko SRP777K1 on a grey-blue nato strap
> 
> View attachment 7571570
> 
> ...


Digging it!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ha, I was actually very surprised because it was a very very minor bump. Guess it just hit at the right angle. But I was surprised since I've hit my SKXs on same door countless times and not even a scratch. Maybe I got defective fragile crystal  

Sent from my SM-G850M using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I see nothing that low right now on the 'bay.


EBenke


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

kplam said:


> Just received mine. Loving it. On my Bonetto Cinturini 300 strap I was using on my SKX.


do pics work yet?

View attachment 7580674


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Well I think i'm sticking to the originals (6306/9) myself including for daily wear, I prefer the matte finish on the dial and indicies, both of mine run great the 6306 seems to run dead on and the 6309 gains about 15 secs a day....still I think a 775 or one of the upcoming PADI's is in my future.








6309 on Olongapo...









6306 on leather NATO.



powerband said:


> I like the 6309/6 myself, but where is this consensus of which you speak?
> 
> I'll take the SRP over a 6309 for daily wear, anytime.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Mrwozza70 said:


>


Looks good.is that from yobokies or dagaz? Wondering which would have lume closer in shade to the dial?

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> Wow by the looks of that crystal, you're probably going to need a new doorframe as well.
> 
> Put a wicked scratch in the crystal of BM6400 many years back the same way.
> 
> Funny, you can dump your bike, get in a car wreck, get the stuffing beaten out of you, or fall down a mountain, and the watch will come through just fine. But walk through your house or office without paying attention and WHAMO!


Seriously, doorframe knocked the bezel pip out of my BFK!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy Easter GentlemenPam176 in Titanium on Jules Verne Oem shoes for Church

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jjohn73 (Dec 26, 2014)

I've been checking sears.com lately and haven't seen them available for a while. They seemed to have the best price with discounts, but maybe the boat has sailed on that deal.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's one for the 'but that doesn't match' crowd =)

Added better lit pic


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> Here's one for the 'but that doesn't match' crowd =)
> 
> Added better lit pic


Cool mod on the black date wheel, where is it from?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

arlee said:


> Cool mod on the black date wheel, where is it from?


yobokies!


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

jjohn73 said:


> I've been checking sears.com lately and haven't seen them available for a while. They seemed to have the best price with discounts, but maybe the boat has sailed on that deal.


I've been told by multiple sellers that the Turtle won't be available until July, due to Seiko producing a second run of production.


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

hello Turtle-people

Likely to buy a reissue Turtle this week. 

Want to check...I've always wanted to mod a 6309 into Soxa. With the reissues and some good deals online, I may as well just get the new one however. 

Still, want to make sure that the case/dial/bezel inserts/hands on the reissued 77X series are identical to the old ones. All of Dagaz/Yobokies parts will fit right in, right?

Let me know! Tks

Matt


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

Little mod - running a 7546


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## franzy (Jul 18, 2010)

Watches88 has them for a good price. I'm waiting for the 2nd run.



franzy said:


>





jjohn73 said:


> I've been checking sears.com lately and haven't seen them available for a while. They seemed to have the best price with discounts, but maybe the boat has sailed on that deal.


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

toomanymatts said:


> hello Turtle-people
> 
> Likely to buy a reissue Turtle this week.
> 
> ...


No, the bezel inserts won't fit. Dials and hands are fine. The case is slightly larger.


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Well at least it lasted in new condition for 20 hours
> 
> It was a very very minor bump and bezel popped out and well you can see what happened to the crystal :
> 
> ...


Worst bezel removal tutorial ever...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

EvanB said:


> Worst bezel removal tutorial ever...


"sorry guys, this one doesn't work every time you try it, you gotta get it _just_ right"


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

EvanB said:


> Worst bezel removal tutorial ever...


Well I was told banging against the door was the proper procedure to remove it 

Sent from my SM-G850M using Tapatalk


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

subterfuge said:


> No, the bezel inserts won't fit. Dials and hands are fine. The case is slightly larger.


Dammit.

(but thanks!)

What about crystals?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamleto (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi all!!
I'm happy owner of 775 gold version turtle. Following this tread I see that a really cool upgrade would be a sapphire crystal, so would like to install one of these on mine too 

I see that there are different seller and model, what are the main difference, and which I should chose? I see some (crystaltime) that are almost identical to original as shape. Other like the one sold by Yokobies that are different, with edged border (I don't know if there's technical way to call this shape), this btw I like a lot 

Which I should chose, there're other model or differences I should know before proceeding with buying?

Thanks for your help


----------



## DanceCommander (Dec 16, 2013)

Cheap turtle's are back on ebay again. From the same seller, watcheszon. 

Soon as I get cash one is mine.


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

hamleto said:


> Hi all!!
> I'm happy owner of 775 gold version turtle. Following this tread I see that a really cool upgrade would be a sapphire crystal, so would like to install one of these on mine too
> 
> I see that there are different seller and model, what are the main difference, and which I should chose? I see some (crystaltime) that are almost identical to original as shape. Other like the one sold by Yokobies that are different, with edged border (I don't know if there's technical way to call this shape), this btw I like a lot
> ...


I believe the term you're looking for is "bevel". I like the look of the lack of bevel on the Crystal Times that was posted too. If I decided to upgrade my crystal I'll probably start with them. I've never purchased from them before but I would start by contacting to explain what you're looking for and see if they are willing to help. You could describe it as a lack of bevel or also a smooth transition from bezel insert to crystal.


----------



## hankaarons (Jul 8, 2011)

paradiver said:


> SRP775 for sale $226 on eBay. Seller: mad-watch-store.
> 
> SRP775 Seiko PROSPEX Turtle Watch SRP775K1 | eBay


Mine showed up and it's definitely a new turtle. All plastic in place, decent alignment (less than an index mark width), -2 sec on the timegrapher. Happy camper here  Finally got the gold accent one I've been waiting to pull the trigger on. Shipped from Singapore on thursday (I paid for expediting) and it arrived yesterday at the FedEx depot where I picked up in person. It's re-sized and on my wrist already.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

hankaarons said:


> Mine showed up and it's definitely a new turtle. All plastic in place, decent alignment (less than an index mark width), -2 sec on the timegrapher. Happy camper here  Finally got the gold accent one I've been waiting to pull the trigger on. Shipped from Singapore on thursday (I paid for expediting) and it arrived yesterday at the FedEx depot where I picked up in person. It's re-sized and on my wrist already.


Thanks for the update! Good to know the seller/deal came through. :-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

rockmastermike said:


>


What band is that rockmastermike?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

rockmastermike said:


>


Sharp looking combo there!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

MitchCumsteen said:


> What band is that rockmastermike?





rcorreale said:


> Sharp looking combo there!


Thanks, gentlemen....the strap has no markings on the underside, no names, etc, but it is very well built, great leather and well stitched. sorry couldn't be any more help.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

G.K


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

W&W pose 








Next to SKX007


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Various optical happenings


----------



## chichow (Apr 27, 2012)

hankaarons said:


> Mine showed up and it's definitely a new turtle. All plastic in place, decent alignment (less than an index mark width), -2 sec on the timegrapher. Happy camper here  Finally got the gold accent one I've been waiting to pull the trigger on. Shipped from Singapore on thursday (I paid for expediting) and it arrived yesterday at the FedEx depot where I picked up in person. It's re-sized and on my wrist already.


Pricing sounds about right in Asia. 
Verified that in HK that walk in price at a dealer (not sure if AD) was $270 before haggling. And From an AD in Kuala Lumpur pricing was $300.

So you can do better than $400 and above as listed by some sellers on eBay


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

DanceCommander said:


> Cheap turtle's are back on ebay again. From the same seller, watcheszon.
> 
> Soon as I get cash one is mine.


~~~I just tried to buy one of these...went to eBay, searched for watcheszon seiko srp 775, so the auction comes up and the price is C$295 though in U.S. dollars it said $228, so I hit the tab "Buy Now", signed into PayPal but the price came up, in my PayPal acct, as C$295...I thought it should have came up in USD as $228, it didn't so I backed out, sent them an email about the price discrepancy, thinking I may have been charged $295 and not $228, then the auction comes back up (returns me to the auction page), but this time the price is higher (C $343.04 or $265), and the seller is Mad-Watch-Store, but when I refreshed the page again, the price is still at the higher price, at C $343.04, but the seller is changed to Watcheszon. Seems fishy to me but I'll see what they say, if they'll honor the price of $228, I'll go for it

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Never rely on the glory of the morning nor the smiles of your mother-in-law. 
-- Japanese Proverb


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~I just tried to buy one of these...went to eBay, searched for watcheszon seiko srp 775, so the auction comes up and the price is C$295 though in U.S. dollars it said $228, so I hit the tab "Buy Now", signed into PayPal but the price came up, in my PayPal acct, as C$295...I thought it should have came up in USD as $228, it didn't so I backed out, sent them an email about the price discrepancy, thinking I may have been charged $295 and not $228, then the auction comes back up (returns me to the auction page), but this time the price is higher (C $343.04 or $265), and the seller is Mad-Watch-Store, but when I refreshed the page again, the price is still at the higher price, at C $343.04, but the seller is changed to Watcheszon. Seems fishy to me but I'll see what they say, if they'll honor the price of $228, I'll go for it
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


~~~The seller (now they're calling themselves watcheszon) changed the auction, yet again...this time, they're offering the SRPK1 with a rubber (black) band for $265, and not with the metal band, yet the copy of the email in my inbox show the watch (SRP775K1) as having a metal band. The plot thickens:-s

AFAIC, the sellers have the right to change an auction but if they offered it at a lower price, they should honor that price, and product (metal bracelet, not rubber band)

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"Promise only what you can do and then, do what you promise."


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~I just tried to buy one of these...went to eBay, searched for watcheszon seiko srp 775, so the auction comes up and the price is C$295 though in U.S. dollars it said $228, so I hit the tab "Buy Now", signed into PayPal but the price came up, in my PayPal acct, as C$295...I thought it should have came up in USD as $228, it didn't so I backed out, sent them an email about the price discrepancy...


IMO, you should have left it. For some reason, the seller listed this item in CAD (while their other items are in USD). I was indeed charged that amount in CAD.



shakin_jake said:


> ~~~The seller (now they're calling themselves watcheszon) changed the auction, yet again...this time, they're offering the SRPK1 with a rubber (black) band for $265, and not with the metal band, yet the copy of the email in my inbox show the watch (SRP775K1) as having a metal band. The plot thickens:-s


The listing (361524209524) by mws I'm seeing now does show a metal bracelet. Not seeing any turtles listed by watcheszon at all.

But yeah, there are some ebay IDs that are known to belong to the same GM dealer.


----------



## hankaarons (Jul 8, 2011)

artblakey said:


> IMO, you should have left it. For some reason, the seller listed this item in CAD (while their other items are in USD). I was indeed charged that amount in CAD.
> 
> The listing (361524209524) by mws I'm seeing now does show a metal bracelet. Not seeing any turtles listed by watcheszon at all.
> 
> But yeah, there are some ebay IDs that are known to belong to the same GM dealer.


Yes, I was charged in CAD - but since I'm in Canada, it was ideal for me.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Almost 3 months now, still loving it.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

artblakey said:


> IMO, you should have left it. For some reason, the seller listed this item in CAD (while their other items are in USD). I was indeed charged that amount in CAD.
> 
> The listing (361524209524) by mws I'm seeing now does show a metal bracelet. Not seeing any turtles listed by watcheszon at all.
> 
> But yeah, there are some ebay IDs that are known to belong to the same GM dealer.


~~~you're right...I wasn't thinking straight Art...I just went to a currency converter site, put in 295 Canadian and it equaled $226 USD, now when I sent them a question using the ebay question form, the price at that time was being quoted at 343 Canadian (screen shot), but going to their store now, that price is way higher

I'll wait to see if they respond to the question I sent them, and see if they will sell at any of the two aforementioned lower prices


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

G ...


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

This NATO looks great! Do you recall the seller? The color is similar to a couple of my Phoenix Admiralty Grey ones.



jpfwatch said:


> Seiko SRP777K1 on a grey-blue nato strap
> View attachment 7571586


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

T-hunter said:


> Almost 3 months now, still loving it.


I don't really like leather straps on divers (for me), but I like that strap! Goes well.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

FYI...Good news! The mws auction on the SRP775 came up again, priced at C$295, so I bought one and was charged USD $228. New with tags. Went with free shipping so should see it in a few weeks


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

shakin_jake said:


> FYI...Good news! The mws auction on the SRP775 came up again, priced at C$295, so I bought one and was charged USD $228. New with tags. Went with free shipping so should see it in a few weeks


Awesome!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Originally Posted by *shakin_jake*  
FYI...Good news! The mws auction on the SRP775 came up again, priced at C$295, so I bought one and was charged USD $228. New with tags. Went with free shipping so should see it in a few weeks



artblakey said:


> Awesome!


~~~Thanks Art! Yes awesome, WAY Awesome!!! I'm getting a new re-issue 6309-7040 (more or less), although, updated with an automatic *and* manual winding, hackable uprated movement (4r36) at an SKX price, what's not to like? <that's a rhetorical question>

Yes, totally stoked, getting another Prospex series Seiko diver (have a Sumo too as you know)

I kicked around trying to find an original 6309-7040 in good shape, at a decent price, they're hard to source, and snatched up quick. I'm thinking this is better than the next best thing...others may have better and different ideas

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"Too dumb for opera, too smart for NASCAR"-Anonymous


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

my new strap looks gorgeous with my pepsi bezel i think.... 









Sent from my Mobile


----------



## santorr0 (Mar 7, 2016)

Pepsi on rubber


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

Again, i can post this in many threads  
there are some Turtles there


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Now that I have the 775, am now on the lookout for a 777 

Just noticed these on the bay. For those looking out for one too, FYI:










Seiko PROSPEX Classic Diver&apos;s 200M Automatic Men&apos;s Watch SRP777K1 | eBay










Seiko PROSPEX 6309 Turtle Reissue Diver&apos;s 200M Automatic SRP777K1 Black | eBay


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Edit: System caused a double-post.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

artblakey said:


> Now that I have the 775, am now on the lookout for a 777
> 
> Just noticed these on the bay. For those looking out for one too, FYI:


~~~Art Blakely, SRP enabler extraordinaire |> 

What are friends for, right Art?

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
He is a wise man who does not grieve for the things which he has not, but rejoices for those which he has. -Epictetus


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

just got a 775 yesterday. on a blue tuna strap today for now, though i really like the new bracelet, feels solid and nice


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

edit: double post


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

Where is the best place to pick up a Turtle right now?


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

artblakey said:


> Now that I have the 775, am now on the lookout for a 777
> 
> Just noticed these on the bay. For those looking out for one too, FYI:
> 
> ...


Pricing is back to 344... bummer


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

WatchingYou77 said:


> Pricing is back to 344... bummer


344 it's worth every penny & then some

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> 344 it's worth every penny & then some
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


So torn on which color... gold or white!!! Argh.

On the reference numbers, J is the Japanese version, but is it fully made in Japan or still Malaysia/China like the K?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

WatchingYou77 said:


> So torn on which color... gold or white!!! Argh.
> 
> On the reference numbers, J is the Japanese version, but is it fully made in Japan or still Malaysia/China like the K?


Decision decisions, 
I not positive on the
#s to where it's made.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

WatchingYou77 said:


> Pricing is back to 344... bummer


Gotta run a search everyday so you'll know when they're down again.


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

Did a few searches... no difference between the K and J except for intended market of sale. 

No Kanji date wheels exist. 

Would LOVE to find a model with a Chinese date wheel...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

WatchingYou77 said:


> No Kanji date wheels exist.
> 
> Would LOVE to find a model with a Chinese date wheel...


ask some of the guys with the chinese wheels which dealers they got it from. purchase!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*775*


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

Price is down again to $265, only $6 more than a few days ago when I missed out. Guess what just happened 









Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-PROSP...486747?hash=item542cc6eb5b:g:6toAAOSwZ8ZW5EG6


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

I have seen ceramic blue/black bezel or bezel insert for skx - is there anything like it for new srp turtle?

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Anyone want to sell their stock turtle silicon strap PM me.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

on a black isofrane


----------



## brightstar (Nov 5, 2011)

775 on canvas, love this combination.


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

I noticed that the eBay deal I posted earlier (and that I bought from) is already sold out. You guys are beasts. One of you even bought two pieces! Anyway I noticed another good deal and I thought I'd share. Different seller, but he seems to be selling on two different accounts that are targeted at the US and the world respectively.

















From here: Seiko Analog Sport PROSPEX Black Mens Watch SRP777K1 | eBay
Or here: Seiko Analog Sport Mens PROSPEX Watch SRP777K1 | eBay


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

My SRP777K is in the post already, can't wait to have it on my wrist..... nice watches here guys, I have a feeling that I will need to buy the golden one as well ))

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

karesz501 said:


> My SRP777K is in the post already, can't wait to have it on my wrist..... nice watches here guys, I have a feeling that I will need to buy the golden one as well ))
> 
> Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


I bought a 777 yesterday and I'm in love with it:





I got a 775 a couple of months ago but didn't bond with it, don't know why - maybe I'm not as keen on the gilt touches as I thought I would be. Only wore it a few times (still has the blue sticker on the case-back!). 
It's a beautiful watch, just not for me. So expect to see it in the sales forum soon:


----------



## palletfork (Apr 9, 2016)

Just got my 777 a few days ago!


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

karesz501 said:


> My SRP777K is in the post already, can't wait to have it on my wrist..... nice watches here guys, I have a feeling that I will need to buy the golden one as well ))


Yeah I just received notification that mine is in the post too, can't wait! I'm going to put mine on a wjean aka strapboutique shark mesh. And I've noticed that the second set of eBay links I posted earlier is now sold out too. You guys are mad hungry for these turtles!!


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Lanceteer said:


> Yeah I just received notification that mine is in the post too, can't wait! I'm going to put mine on a wjean aka strapboutique shark mesh. And I've noticed that the second set of eBay links I posted earlier is now sold out too. You guys are mad hungry for these turtles!!


Would love to see a picture of it on a nice shark mesh 

btw..... I bought mine from skywatches, it was USD323 with shipping. Still a great deal if you ask me!

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Leonardo )

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

WWC Seiko SRP777 new addition. 
Love... though the bezel rotation isn't up to snuff with my other pieces. The looks could kill though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

nupicasso said:


> WWC Seiko SRP777 new addition.
> Love... though the bezel rotation isn't up to snuff with my other pieces. The looks could kill though.
> 
> 
> ...


What particularly about the bezel action are you referring to? Play? Bezel clicks?


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

R.Palace said:


> What particularly about the bezel action are you referring to? Play? Bezel clicks?


Bezel clicks and play. Tight, inconsistent and not very smooth.


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

yeah the bezel action sucks compared to my old SKX007 its loose kind of and not that smooth regardless the turtle is still awesome.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Bezel to me is tighter and less prone to being moved by accident or bumped. My skx is smoother but looser. Not sure i want looser.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

paradiver said:


> Yes - I did see it. I'm willing to take a chance with $226.
> 
> But not over $3,000!!





EvanB said:


> I just rolled the dice too. Fingers crossed!


Thanks for the tip paradiver. It arrived yesterday and I couldn't be happier.

Crappy picture but a fantastic watch.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Gotta say, I think Seiko made the perfect watch with the SRP777. Its got freakin lug holes baby!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Dav25 said:


> Bezel to me is tighter and less prone to being moved by accident or bumped. My skx is smoother but looser. Not sure i want looser.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the tightness and action on Tuna's and mini Tuna's. I agree that the SKX feels sloppy, but probably easier to turn if you have 7mm gloves on.


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

I've been eyeing the Turtles since these were announced, but can't quite convince myself, as I'm not sure there's room in my collection.

Case in point, this is on my wrist at least half the time (photo not mine)








What do folks familiar with both Blumo and SRP773 think? Are there enough differences to justify owning both??

Pros & Cons: The Sumo fits pretty perfectly, and I love the shade of blue, goes pretty well on nato or bracelet. The Turtle goes on anything (nato/leather/rubber/canvas/mesh!), but the shade of blue looks a bit drab compared to Sumo and that "backwards" second hand may also drive me to drinkin.

Also l love the 775, but I've already preordered the Tactico Anko, so while I can't compare it to a watch still in production, I definitely can't see myself owning two gilt divers!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Sounds like you need a black bezel cushion case to round out your collection


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Buncha no-helping enablers you people are!



studiompd said:


> Sounds like you need a black bezel cushion case to round out your collection


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

svendsenp said:


> I've been eyeing the Turtles since these were announced, but can't quite convince myself, as I'm not sure there's room in my collection.
> 
> Case in point, this is on my wrist at least half the time (photo not mine)
> View attachment 7768786
> ...


Have not had one of my Sumos on for a long time since my family of Turtles started coming in. Just prefer the cushion case and the 22mm lugs. Just seems to be more balanced for my taste! I have hree sumo's and just prefer the Turtles! Not much help huh?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Be wary of these guys. I purchased a Casio Protrek from them back in Jan (they were the cheapest on ebay).

Looks like they source watches from all over the place ..mine got shipped from Germany (I was tracking it). Then it finally made it to US after 17 days! Then noticed they had totally screwed up the watch and sent me a different Protrek.

Had to open up a paypal dispute and then finally had it ship it back and refunded my money. After 30 days!! Plus they don't speak a lot of english so some barrier in that as well.

I left them a neutral feedback. 2 weeks later, they filed some sorta feedback dispute with Ebay and Ebay removed it.

I'm done with buying from these shady asian sellers. I stick to my trusted US sources like LongIsland, etc.

My 2c.



Lanceteer said:


> I noticed that the eBay deal I posted earlier (and that I bought from) is already sold out. You guys are beasts. One of you even bought two pieces! Anyway I noticed another good deal and I thought I'd share. Different seller, but he seems to be selling on two different accounts that are targeted at the US and the world respectively.
> 
> View attachment 7730018
> 
> ...


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Received my SRP777 today well ahead of its intended delivery date. Very happy with the purchase.


----------



## badaxjava (Oct 30, 2011)

Posting mine with my own handmade strap. Get a bit boring with black rubber


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

WWC. This watch is a gem, but the bezel turn is unremarkable compared to the SKX as well as higher end pieces.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Does anyone know if Seiko has plans for an orange version of this awesome Turtle ??


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

DTDiver said:


> Does anyone know if Seiko has plans for an orange version of this awesome Turtle ??


That would be horrible. Then I'd be forced to have two orange watches in my collection (the other being an SRP Monster). What would really RULE is if it came in a white full lume dial...**drool**

I know...not gonna happen. Maybe I'll just get the PADI Turtle and call it done.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## timm208 (Sep 21, 2014)

Just in from Hong Kong. SRP789K1. Awesome!


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm trying to get my hands on a 'Batman' SRP787 for a decent price. I tried buying one from the Philippines but the deal fell through, AmEx wouldn't convert PHP to USD's. Any real leads would be appreciated.


EBenke


----------



## timm208 (Sep 21, 2014)

eBay seller 'spot-on-times'. No issues and worked with me for better price on my srp789.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

timm208 said:


> eBay seller 'spot-on-times'. No issues and worked with me for better price on my srp789.


Thanks. He's got them listed but at $468. I'd like to buy at closer to $300. But I will check in with him.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Man, i had been on a pretty long streak wearing my SARB033 to work most of the time, for the most of 2015. but then. the SRP775 came. instantly i was in honeymoon mode, and this was just ny getting the watch, _before_ having some mods done. thing has been on my wrist every day. every day at work. i think ONE day since i got it, i wore my 007 to work. but aside from that one time, it's been all the SRP. keeping the SARB hand wound and wearing it a little casually, but the #1 right now, is


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Edit.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Domed AR sapphire?

edit, that was at timetellinoob


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

Pleased with the numbers. It's 5 seconds slow over 3 days, so roughly 1.6 seconds per day.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah - second that Q.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Little bit of Pepsi



















sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

svendsenp said:


> I've been eyeing the Turtles since these were announced, but can't quite convince myself, as I'm not sure there's room in my collection.
> 
> <snip, snip, snip>
> 
> Also l love the 775, but I've already preordered the Tactico Anko, so while I can't compare it to a watch still in production, I definitely can't see myself owning two gilt divers!


~~~Collecting, wearing watches is a lot like any other hobby in that often times it turns into a huge AD (acquisition disorder). Only you can determine when to say when. I started collecting and shaving with straight razors back in early 2011. W/O counting everyone, I'd say I have around 60+ straight razors, mostly vintage some new. I mention this as I find that dive watches to me sort of fall in the same boat in that you really can get by owning a few but at the same time, if you're having fun collecting, more power to you!

As to owning two gilt divers...if one is nice, two will definitely be better=

Here are some of my straight razors-



Not all of them are 10's. A side hobby to straight razors for me was learning how to sharpen them, so I started buying vintage razors from the wild (eBay) which needed cleaning up before they could be honed. I see collecting watches as going down similar rabbit holes, the collection, modding, on and on

As to whether you should acquire a Turtle...every collection needs at least one=

here's mine, so far=



Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while...


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

So my 775 has gone from a rate of +0.5 to a rate of -30 since I adjusted the time for daylight savings...didn't do it while the day and date where changing. Anyone got any idea why this could happen??


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

JRMARTINS said:


> So my 775 has gone from a rate of +0.5 to a rate of -30 since I adjusted the time for daylight savings...didn't do it while the day and date where changing. Anyone got any idea why this could happen??


My guess would be either you made an error when setting it or it got magnetized.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> My guess would be either you made an error when setting it or it got magnetized.


Thanks for the reply. Think I'll have to get my hands on a compass and check.


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> Thanks for the reply. Think I'll have to get my hands on a compass and check.


If you have an IPhone, look for the Lepsi magnetism test app. According to it my watch is magnetized although my understanding is that it should run fast not slow.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

imageupload

image upload


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

galliano said:


> Image #1 gets my vote. That combination looks great!


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

james.fort said:


> If you have an IPhone, look for the Lepsi magnetism test app. According to it my watch is magnetized although my understanding is that it should run fast not slow.


I tested and it also says that it's magnetized, the thing is, all I've read indicates that it should run fast not slow...


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah maybe it's bogus, app didn't have any reviews.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

svendsenp said:


> I've been eyeing the Turtles since these were announced, but can't quite convince myself, as I'm not sure there's room in my collection.
> 
> Case in point, this is on my wrist at least half the time (photo not mine)
> View attachment 7768786
> ...


Never seen this, looks interesting.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah maybe it's bogus, app didn't have any reviews.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

james.fort said:


> Yeah maybe it's bogus, app didn't have any reviews.


Don't know if it's bogus, Lepsi seems to be legit and the IPhone does have a magnometer...don't know, guess I'll give a demagnetizer a shot and see if it works.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

JRMARTINS said:


> I tested and it also says that it's magnetized, the thing is, all I've read indicates that it should run fast not slow...


Magnetization can cause a watch to run slow also.


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Here is mine. Very happy to share.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

stilren said:


> Here is mine. Very happy to share.


Nice, what band is that?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm weird. I'm thinking about getting another Turtle. I just recently sold mine, too. Lol. This damn site. 




Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

shakin_jake said:


>


That golden turtle is very nice, it is indeed a collectible piece!

Not that I would dare to say anything else when you have more than 60 of straight razors as well 

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## palletfork (Apr 9, 2016)

Here is mine catching some sun today.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

karesz501 said:


> That golden turtle is very nice, it is indeed a collectible piece!
> 
> Not that I would dare to say anything else when you have more than 60 of straight razors as well
> 
> Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


~~~Thanks for the kind words concerning the gilted turtle. Originally I wanted the SRP777, but the SRP775 came up at a nice price so I bought the gilt model, then a SRP777 was offered to me, also at a nice price so I bought it and am currently awaiting it's arrival. So the thinking was when I pulled the trigger on the SRP777 that I would wait and see which one I liked better and sell the other one, half thinking I might prefer the plain (SRP777) turtle, but the gilted one hasn't left my wrisrt since it arrived...I'm rather quite smitten with it

And I find it does well on a variety of NATO's-



__
https://flic.kr/p/FizM7g

Working well with different color schemed NATO bands...



Now about the inference in regards to using the straight razors as weapons...only I have injured myself as the result of handling them<LOL> as evidenced by the nick on me chin one time, not paying attention while shaving with one-



I've suffered worse cuts though

Here's one of my favorite razors-


Almost a full inch (width) blade, 1/4 hollow grind, Sheffield Steel, an FBU (for barbers use) Wade and Butcher

The stones next to it are Belgian Coticules, I use to hone (sharpen the edge)

Sorry, but I digress!


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

ebenke said:


> galliano said:
> 
> 
> > Image #1 gets my vote. That combination looks great!
> ...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

The Panda and the Turtle ;-)


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Double post


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Where did you buy that strap?




rockmastermike said:


>


----------



## RBL (Oct 10, 2013)

Good 'ole Maratac Mil-series MI-6 NATO from countycomm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

RBL said:


> Good 'ole Maratac Mil-series MI-6 NATO from countycomm


i almost bought one, until shipping was more than the strap. =\


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

After 3 months this is still my favorite right now. I like it more & more everyday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

Anyone interested in the PADI turtle? I'd love to order if available but have no idea who would most likely carry it at a decent price. Is there a recommended WUS preferred seller? SRPA21


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bwoah (Sep 14, 2015)

neither here nor there, but as a quick data point, I saw a turtle for sale in Seoul priced at about $660 usd. rough...


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

My Turtle checking in...


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Got my $262 777 in the mail yesterday. Chapter ring was slightly off, but fixed that when putting the sapphire on. Digging it quite a bit. 

The rubber strap is comfy, but I'm going with an Uncle Seiko bracelet. Anybody want to buy it?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Really liking this combo:


----------



## Chrisautry (Nov 3, 2015)

I finally got my 777 from watcheszon-2ca. I was a little worried when I didn't get any shipping info for about a week and then it showed up in Germany. All and all it took 23 long days to deliver. The watch is perfect shape and only loosing a couple seconds a day. I decided to sell my Hamilton and skx since I don't see them getting any wrist time in the foreseeable future. You can't beat this watch for $275


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

wagenx said:


> Anyone interested in the PADI turtle? I'd love to order if available but have no idea who would most likely carry it at a decent price. Is there a recommended WUS preferred seller? SRPA21
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes!!! Very interested. They should be available in June/July. Highly suggest you have your local Seiko AD order some:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Spring-Diver said:


> Yes!!! Very interested. They should be available in June/July. Highly suggest you have your local Seiko AD order some:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Looking forward to these for this summer as well!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Got my $262 777 in the mail yesterday. Chapter ring was slightly off, but fixed that when putting the sapphire on. Digging it quite a bit.


Such a good price! Which seller did you buy from?


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Just saw this on the strapcode blog! I see an endmill with a mm300 clasp on my 775 in the future!!! https://strapcode.wordpress.com/2016/04/18/w-a-n-t-new-seiko-turtle-srp777-replacement-bands/


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Same seller as chrisautrey a few posts above. Mind also shipped from Germany although they told me it was coming from Singapore.



studiompd said:


> Such a good price! Which seller did you buy from?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Same seller as chrisautrey a few posts above. Mind also shipped from Germany although they told me it was coming from Singapore.


Cheers, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

New waffle strap from UncleSeiko! Very nice touch...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

studiompd said:


> Domed AR sapphire?
> 
> edit, that was at timetellinoob


yep, it's a yobokies double domed. blueish/purplish AR. no-distortion effect even at extreme angles. very-slight dome, but _is_ ultimately higher than the bezel. i can tell because if i place my phone on it, it wobbles because the dome is the high point.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Chrisautry said:


> I finally got my 777 from watcheszon-2ca. I was a little worried when I didn't get any shipping info for about a week and then it showed up in Germany. All and all it took 23 long days to deliver. The watch is perfect shape and only loosing a couple seconds a day. I decided to sell my Hamilton and skx since I don't see them getting any wrist time in the foreseeable future. You can't beat this watch for $275


~~~It took 10 days to get my SRP 775 from Singapore, now the SRP777 I ordered has been out for 13 days and not here yet. No real tracking on either, which doesn't make sense in this day and age...

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
The man is wise who from time to time withdraws from the insanity of today's graceless living for somber contemplation of true and eternal values. -William L Esser


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> yep, it's a yobokies double domed. blueish/purplish AR. no-distortion effect even at extreme angles. very-slight dome, but _is_ ultimately higher than the bezel. i can tell because if i place my phone on it, it wobbles because the dome is the high point.


Did you install the glass yourself? Maybe it's not seated all the way down?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

studiompd said:


> Did you install the glass yourself? Maybe it's not seated all the way down?


I had it done, it's installed fine..? just describing it for anyone interested haha


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> I had it done, it's installed fine..? just describing it for anyone interested haha


Is it a dealkiller for ya? If you could do it again would you go for a non-domed AR?


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

What are the bracelet with SEL options for new srps? I am talking abot dedicated ones for srp - dont like the fitting on the 6309 to srp case.

In the meantime miros time nato - Supreme









Sent from my YOGA Tablet 2-1050L using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Tom_ZG said:


> What are the bracelet with SEL options for new srps? I am talking abot dedicated ones for srp - dont like the fitting on the 6309 to srp case.
> 
> In the meantime miros time nato - Supreme
> 
> ...


Strapcode has these coming out.


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

This looks great! I shoot them a mail but did they share when it Will be available?

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Why are the seconds- and hour hands so short?


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

Reintroduced my Turtle to her natural habitat on Monday....


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

toomanymatts said:


> Reintroduced my Turtle to her natural habitat on Monday....
> 
> View attachment 7852146
> 
> ...


Post of the week bud 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Nickshangs (Jun 9, 2013)

I love these new turtles , I think the all blue is probably my best colour

Nice review of them here

http://seiko-citizen-orient-direct....seiko-turtles-reference-srp775-srp777-srp779/


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Nickshangs said:


> I love these new turtles , I think the all blue is probably my best colour
> 
> Nice review of them here
> 
> An honest review of the new seiko turtles - reference SRP775 , SRP777 , SRP779 - Seiko Citizen Orient Watches Direct!


I'm with you.

Also, just wanted to pass this along to anyone still looking for a 773 or 775, WatchesZon-2US is selling them for $288-291 shipped from Singapore to the US and some other countries:

SRP773
SRP775


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Loving my SRP777 and trying out different strap options. I love the stock rubber band, but it's so much fun to pair it with different options to change the character of it. 

I've tried the following:
Stock rubber - silicone
Crown and Buckle - Harbor Long
Zuludiver - Z22 Orange


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello From SoCal









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Dav25 said:


> Hello From SoCal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@420 too, dedicated. haha.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Has anyone come across a good price for a Batman SPR787 ?


EBenke


----------



## JDBCN (Nov 28, 2014)

The new turtle will be so successful!


----------



## Photon (Apr 21, 2016)

studiompd said:


> I'm with you.
> 
> Also, just wanted to pass this along to anyone still looking for a 773 or 775, WatchesZon is selling them for $288-291 shipped from Singapore to the US and some other countries:


Tempting.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Just got it 20min and nato is on!


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Photon (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

On grey NATO


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


What is this strap - looks amazing

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tom_ZG said:


> What is this strap - looks amazing
> 
> sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


Thanks! Vintage Olive Drab canvas from Drunkartstraps.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Need your help guys...so my 775 passed from +0.5 to -30, and then today it lost about 10 minutes out of the blue....what could be happening?? I wear it all through the day about 16 hours. any ideas?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> Need your help guys...so my 775 passed from +0.5 to -30, and then today it lost about 10 minutes out of the blue....what could be happening?? I wear it all through the day about 16 hours. any ideas?


Something is definitely wrong. Maybe take it to your watchmaker? Or warranty with Seiko?


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Something is definitely wrong. Maybe take it to your watchmaker? Or warranty with Seiko?


Don't have a watchmaker I trust, will have to send it off to Seiko to check it out...just hope they don't give me any crap about it being an internet purchase!! I do have the warranty card stamped by HoChuan and he's an AD.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

If you think it got magnetized you can try those cheap demagnetizers inn Amazon.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> studiompd said:
> 
> 
> > Something is definitely wrong. Maybe take it to your watchmaker? Or warranty with Seiko?
> ...


Id believe you're good with the stamped warranty card.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Id believe you're good with the stamped warranty card.


Thanks for the help


----------



## horofan (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm looking for a Batman SRP787 too and so far, the only place I've found that is selling it seems to be 'TheTopwatch' based in the Phillipines. It's priced at 11,999PHP but this doesn't include international shipping.

Does anyone have any experience of dealing with this seller? Or can you recommend any other sellers. 

Thanks.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

horofan said:


> I'm looking for a Batman SRP787 too and so far, the only place I've found that is selling it seems to be 'TheTopwatch' based in the Phillipines. It's priced at 11,999PHP but this doesn't include international shipping.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of dealing with this seller? Or can you recommend any other sellers.
> 
> Thanks.


That seems to be a good price! How much is shipping? Might be worth it even with shipping.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Here's a pepsi for $263 shipped from Singapore.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Here's a pepsi for $263 shipped from Singapore.


~~~The Pepsi Rawks!...too bad for me... my watch budget is blown for a while=:-(


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~The Pepsi Rawks!...too bad for me... my watch budget is blown for a while=:-(


I'm definitely tempted! Either the pepsi or wait out for the PADI version with the sunburst blue face:


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Pepsi for now but those PADI turtles are going on the to buy list for sure!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

studiompd said:


> If you think it got magnetized you can try those cheap demagnetizers inn Amazon.


I tried a blue demagnetizer from eBay on mine with no luck. Although I didn't remove the case back.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Want a homemade muffin? 

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

muchacho_ said:


> Want a homemade muffin?
> 
> Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Yes I do, does it come with a free watch? ?
Let me know the postage costs.


----------



## horofan (Oct 4, 2013)

studiompd said:


> That seems to be a good price! How much is shipping? Might be worth it even with shipping.


I've been quoted 15,000PHP for the watch including shipping. It works out around £225 give or take. I have previously bought from Creation but they aren't stocking it just yet (and haven't confirmed if they will). I'm assuming their price will be closer to the 77x models.

Off topic - can anyone help me understand why these watches aren't officially sold in the UK. I think this is correct as I can't find any local stockists. Happy to be corrected otherwise. There's clearly a LOT of demand for these and Seiko could be making an absolute killing.


----------



## ERENTEA (Jan 28, 2016)

I ordered my 775 from TheTopwatch from Philippines. We had really great conversation through Viber and he showed me the watch beforehand and i had the watch 3-4 days after payment through DHL express, fyi i am located in Sweden. Overall great seller wouldnt hesitate for another purchase which i will probably make in the near future.

Also, i think i recieved one of the first reissues made. Date is 2015 october serial number 1, super happy with it even though there is a bezel misalignment which i already knew there would be.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

This one is off to Seiko...gave it a full charge yesterday at 17h30, and today it stopped at 14h30...not even close to the announced PR.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Haaa... All those pics.... Drive me crazy... As soon as they restock it at Skywatches, I'll pull the trigger !


----------



## horofan (Oct 4, 2013)

ERENTEA said:


> I ordered my 775 from TheTopwatch from Philippines. We had really great conversation through Viber and he showed me the watch beforehand and i had the watch 3-4 days after payment through DHL express, fyi i am located in Sweden. Overall great seller wouldnt hesitate for another purchase which i will probably make in the near future.
> 
> Also, i think i recieved one of the first reissues made. Date is 2015 october serial number 1, super happy with it even though there is a bezel misalignment which i already knew there would be.
> 
> ...


Thanks for chiming in on your experience. I've just pulled the trigger on the 787 with them, I'll post pics when it arrives!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

horofan said:


> Thanks for chiming in on your experience. I've just pulled the trigger on the 787 with them, I'll post pics when it arrives!


Congrats, Look forward to pics! I think you made the right decision.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

ERENTEA said:


> I ordered my 775 from TheTopwatch from Philippines. We had really great conversation through Viber and he showed me the watch beforehand and i had the watch 3-4 days after payment through DHL express, fyi i am located in Sweden. Overall great seller wouldnt hesitate for another purchase which i will probably make in the near future.
> 
> Also, i think i recieved one of the first reissues made. Date is 2015 october serial number 1, super happy with it even though there is a bezel misalignment which i already knew there would be.


That is a sweet serial number, haha!


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Day 2 of wearing the 775, in love! Looking for a good jubilee bracelet to pair with this beauty.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Turtles everywhere..... Love it










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

On grey leather to start the weekend!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sending this off to [email protected] tomorrow...full make over...details to come :-d



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

*Can You Spot The Fake Turtle?*



=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"Yes, Madam, I am drunk, and you are ugly. But in the morning, I will be sober and you will still be ugly."
Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


>


I need one of these straps.


----------



## Fyrdoc (Apr 1, 2006)

Me too. Where can we get one?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^Drunkartstrap. One man operation and does them all by hand. Long waiting list because of this, but well worth the wait. If you are not a patient person don't waste his time though.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> Long waiting list because of this, but well worth the wait. If you are not a patient person don't waste his time though.


Well said


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

This just in today and......nice!
At $475 msrp it is good value. So when you get it for any price less, it quickly becomes a great value. I missed out on the $262 price out of Singapore the other week. I got this J1 model from a Kansas jewelry store on eBay for $349 and am very happy with it. I couldn't wait for the July new stock release. Which will hopefully bring more competitive prices.

With all the comments made about the strap being a lint magnet, I treated it. Rubbed on a little Krytox. It's a high tech (i.e. Too pricey) protection for rubber/seals. Seems to keep lint from gathering.

EDIT- anti lint properties just OK. The stuff is spendy, but a little goes a long way. Your call.

Am going to enjoy the classic look of the 6309 I sold and have missed. For how long, who knows. Yobokies and Dagaz parts are enroute!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> Sending this off to [email protected] tomorrow...full make over...details to come :-d


you scamp.... what are you up to?? haha


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Wallyg said:


> This just in today and......nice!
> At $475 msrp it is good value. So when you get it for any price less, it quickly becomes a great value. I missed out on the $262 price out of Singapore the other week. I got this J1 model from a Kansas jewelry store on eBay for $349 and am very happy with it. I couldn't wait for the July new stock release. Which will hopefully bring more competitive prices.]


For folks still on the lookout for theirs, I've noticed some listings in the $280 range recently:










eBay item numbers:282011038147 and 141965204730



















eBay item number:361520010282


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

I was at the Premium Outlet Mall in Leesburg, Virginia a couple of days ago. Seiko has a company store there and I stop in to visit all the time. I am mainly interested in the Seiko diver line and this store usually is a little weak in that area. But that doesn't stop me, I always look around anyway.

Well, this time there was a beautiful SRP775 in the display case. The sales rep explained that they had received a 777 a little earlier and it sold immediately and they had just received this 775.

The watch was perfect, and looked absolutely beautiful. This was the first time I had seen one in the wild. The price was a a tad high though. It was marked at the retail price of $475 less the 25% store discount they offer. Makes the price $356.25 plus local sales taxes, about $371 out the door. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> you scamp.... what are you up to?? haha


:-d..lol

DD sapphire, MM hour & minute hands, orange tip the stock second hand, black D/D wheels and de bling it by bead blasting all the polished areas. It should arrive back home next week if all goes well....fingers crossed:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Spring-Diver said:


> ... de bling it by bead blasting all the polished areas.


I'm not such a fan of polished cases, I wish a matte or brushed version was an option! Can't wait to see it:-!


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Pleased to report 777 held up under high speed testing.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Wallyg said:


> Pleased to report 777 held up under high speed testing.
> View attachment 7924050


Nice Triumph. At first I thought the gas tank cover was your mirror lol


----------



## Surnia (Sep 10, 2011)

Wallyg said:


> With all the comments made about the strap being a lint magnet, I treated it. Rubbed on a little Krytox. It's a high tech (i.e. Too pricey) protection for rubber/seals. Seems to keep lint from gathering. Edit- anti lint properties Not the best. Save your money.
> View attachment 7914106


Bit confused by this, considering the label says "performance lubricants"?

Also Krytox (certain thicknesses, and certain blends) is great for mechanical keyboards. Granted I'm using PTFE...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> :-d..lol
> 
> DD sapphire, MM hour & minute hands, orange tip the stock second hand, black D/D wheels and de bling it by bead blasting all the polished areas. It should arrive back home next week if all goes well....fingers crossed:-!


so the black/silver second hand, with orange tip? nice.



studiompd said:


> I'm not such a fan of polished cases, I wish a matte or brushed version was an option! Can't wait to see it:-!


indeed, sounds awesome, can't wait haha.


----------



## wild4stangs (Mar 1, 2011)

How much and who sells the factory bracelets for these?


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

The strapcode super oyster bracelets are available right now for shipping for the turtles get em while theyre hot kiddos probably wont last long lol.

strapcode Panerai Style Watch Band Leather Replacement Bands for Watches


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

treblarefils said:


> The strapcode super oyster bracelets are available right now for shipping for the turtles get em while theyre hot kiddos probably wont last long lol.
> 
> strapcode Panerai Style Watch Band Leather Replacement Bands for Watches


They look very nice!!! It's cool that they taper to 18mm, perfect for the MM clasp:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

A rather portly looking watch.. Nothing sexy about it. Meh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

EdShults said:


> A rather portly looking watch.. Nothing sexy about it. Meh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Minority opinion.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

EdShults said:


> A rather portly looking watch.. Nothing sexy about it. Meh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this just based on pictures or have you seen/tried it in person?

That's what I thought when I first saw images of it, but it's quite a different story on the wrist when those curves hug your wrist


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

There's nothing sexy about it (and thats arguable too for many here) because there's not supposed to be, really... the watch this is based on (and it itself of course) are meant to be no-nonsense basic divers... utility based. sure you can make something utilitarian and sexy but either way, that's missing the point haha. simplicity is the idea, and from a design standpoint, it's brilliant.

either way, to each their own! =)


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

EdShults said:


> A rather portly looking watch.. Nothing sexy about it. Meh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


~~~For the record, I support Ed's contention that he doesn't care for the Turtle. Everyone is not going to like this model. Myself OTOH, I love both of mine=



FWIW, I was posting in a thread on another forum and someone there commented (before I posted) about how they don't like Seiko's because they're (in his opinion) cheap $200 department store watches. After mentioning how I purchased 4 (Seiko dive watches) within the last 8 weeks, he comments again how he (you guessed it) doesn't like Seiko's cause they are cheap $200 department store watches

I have to admit, I'm a big lover when it comes to freedom of speech, and I may not agree with something someone says but I support their right to say it. And when it comes to someone not agreeing with my choice of watch brand, or the model of that brand, more power to you. It's a big planet, there's room for all of us

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Spring-Diver said:


> They look very nice!!! It's cool that they taper to 18mm, perfect for the MM clasp:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Yes
Does anyone know if all clasps on strapcode offer for srp779s are from solid Steel or some are stamped metal?

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Tom_ZG said:


> Yes
> Does anyone know if all clasps on strapcode offer for srp779s are from solid Steel or some are stamped metal?
> 
> sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


Can't say for sure about the one you're asking about but every other Strapcode bracelet I've personally seen have solid steel properly made clasps so I would assume these are as well.


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

rcorreale said:


> Can't say for sure about the one you're asking about but every other Strapcode bracelet I've personally seen have solid steel properly made clasps so I would assume these are as well.


Thanks
Now just to choose which clasp I like the most

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

artblakey said:


> Is this just based on pictures or have you seen/tried it in person?
> 
> That's what I thought when I first saw images of it, but it's quite a different story on the wrist when those curves hug your wrist


Purely visual. I have two Seikos, (my most recent attached) two Breitlings, (Emergency and Superocean) and a Deep Sea.. I can't get over the oval-oblong case!! It may wear well.. But I value form as much as function. I'm sorry to hijack your thread, I just couldn't help saying SOMETHING!! Have a great day folks


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


~~~nice looking bracelet IMNSHO...is it the original Seiko bracelet that came with this watch? FWIW I removed the OEM bracelet immediately and stuck it in drawer...strapped my 775 up with various NATO's ever since. Have been thinking of putting the 777 I got recently onto the metal bracelet (that came with the 775) but I'm really liking the rubber dive strap the 777 came with



in regards to the OEM rubber strap on the 777, I've read where many complain that it is a lint magnet. I haven't noticed that at all with mine. I'm wondering if the rubber strap attracts lint due to being worn under a long sleeve shirt cuff, if so, that explains why I don't have this problem as I live in short sleeve T-shirts

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
I tend to live in the past because most of my life is there. 
-- Herb Caen


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~nice looking bracelet IMNSHO...is it the original Seiko bracelet that came with this watch? FWIW I removed the OEM bracelet immediately and stuck it in drawer...strapped my 775 up with various NATO's ever since. Have been thinking of putting the 777 I got recently onto the metal bracelet (that came with the 775) but I'm really liking the rubber dive strap the 777 came with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is the bracelet the 775 came with. It mainly stays on Natos, but I like to change things up. Makes me feel like I have a different watch on.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> so the black/silver second hand, with orange tip? nice.
> 
> indeed, sounds awesome, can't wait haha.


Yes, the stock second hand with orange tip & left over chrome painted black ...no polished bits :-d

I can't wait either!!! It's my first real mod.... Fingers crossed:-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> Yes, the stock second hand with orange tip & left over chrome painted black ...no polished bits :-d
> 
> I can't wait either!!! It's my first real mod.... Fingers crossed:-d


oh ok, that makes a little more sense. still sounded interesting the other way as well haha.

i love all those other variants of the reverse-ball second hand. for my mod I considered the kind that's on a FrankenMonster, black with a red tip, sounds pretty much like what you have coming in orange. i just went with the 007 white due because i knew for sure i could get one right away... but yea, there's a bunch of cool variants of that second hand.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> oh ok, that makes a little more sense. still sounded interesting the other way as well haha.
> 
> i love all those other variants of the reverse-ball second hand. for my mod I considered the kind that's on a FrankenMonster, black with a red tip, sounds pretty much like what you have coming in orange. i just went with the 007 white due because i knew for sure i could get one right away... but yea, there's a bunch of cool variants of that second hand.


Yep...so many options...it makes my head hurt:-d

I'm seriously considering buying another 777 and following arlee's "Ninja Turtle" mod, but go with black day/date wheels and black Sumo hands from the SBDC005. I have a set in my drawer of parts:-d

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/neve...fore-but-ninja-turtle-other-hand-3138794.html

I have a feeling the SRP7XX will be the next mod King :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

I wish they left the 'lollipop' at the tip of the second hand too. 

I can live with it on the end, but I'd still like a lume tip to go with it!


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

I couldn't wear only one watch everyday, but this is hands down my favorite right now - this is as close to OWN as it gets for me.


----------



## Jwrickma24 (May 27, 2013)

Where can i find these? Im looking for an SRP773


----------



## BlindPanic (Sep 2, 2008)

I just got my timegrapher 1000 to play with my srp777, the watch was -20 seconds (different per position but there abouts), now it seems to be -3 to +16 depending on position.
Does anybody know if a beat error of 0.5ms is worth adjusting? 
(for now I want to enjoy my fast running watch, did not like the fact it was slow, but when the itch gets to much I must go back in there)

Another question: anybody know a good place to get o rings and oil lube for this watch?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

I'm really happy with my first time regulating mine. No equipment, but I'm at +5 seconds after 4 days of running.



BlindPanic said:


> I just got my timegrapher 1000 to play with my srp777, the watch was -20 seconds (different per position but there abouts), now it seems to be -3 to +16 depending on position.
> Does anybody know if a beat error of 0.5ms is worth adjusting?
> (for now I want to enjoy my fast running watch, did not like the fact it was slow, but when the itch gets to much I must go back in there)
> 
> Another question: anybody know a good place to get o rings and oil lube for this watch?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

undertheradar said:


>


AR or is that just the reflection color?


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Couldn't resist. I LOVE this damn thing. Proud new owner of a 775.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPannington (Jul 23, 2014)

undertheradar said:


>


Wow, that looks amazing. How did you go about getting that done? And for how much?


----------



## BlindPanic (Sep 2, 2008)

I would settle for that


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Old and new hanging out.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

What's the part or style number of the rubber strap that comes with the 777?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks man. Did the mods myself. A/R coated sapphire from Crystaltimes and MM hands from Jake (Dagaz).



JPannington said:


> Wow, that looks amazing. How did you go about getting that done? And for how much?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Thanks man. Did the mods myself. A/R coated sapphire from Crystaltimes and MM hands from Jake (Dagaz).


Nice! I'd like to do some mods too. Do you recommend starting on a cheaper watch to practice? And what do you thnk about the presses on amazon, should I stick with a certain brand or will the cheaper ones do the job?


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

I love mine. Great looking watch. Rubber strap is especially good. Here is mine right now. Much will change. Sapphire coming as well as new hands....


----------



## ftxmwg (Feb 25, 2014)

Wear it every now and then.








Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Nice! I'd like to do some mods too. Do you recommend starting on a cheaper watch to practice? And what do you thnk about the presses on amazon, should I stick with a certain brand or will the cheaper ones do the job?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/srp777-simple-turtle-mod-2863762.html


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Been a lurker here and finally registered an account with WUS. Here's my new Seiko Bat-Turtle or Batman as I'd like to call it. Planning to switch to a Super Oyster from Strapcode too.


----------



## Wonga (Jul 29, 2012)

RLSL said:


> View attachment 8006042


Very nice! I'm loving this colour combo

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

LUV the BATMAN!
Simply Gorgeous!!
Wear it in good health!!!


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Thanks guys. Any idea if the Super Oyster bracelet from Strapcode will fit my 787?? So far, it is not listed on the page because they dont have 787 to test yet.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

RLSL said:


> Thanks guys. Any idea if the Super Oyster bracelet from Strapcode will fit my 787?? So far, it is not listed on the page because they dont have 787 to test yet.


I would assume that it is the same size a the other turtle reissues. I'd email them to confirm.


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Acurry said:


> I would assume that it is the same size a the other turtle reissues. I'd email them to confirm.


Done that and I am able to send back for a refund if it doesnt work. Thanks!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

I am hoping somebody will make a brushed aluminum chapter ring for them soon


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Whoa so sick!


RLSL said:


> View attachment 8006042
> 
> 
> Been a lurker here and finally registered an account with WUS. Here's my new Seiko Bat-Turtle or Batman as I'd like to call it. Planning to switch to a Super Oyster from Strapcode too.


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Alex at artifice can put in a brushed chapter ring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horofan (Oct 4, 2013)

My SRP787 arrived last week after a wait of 4 loooonnnngggg days from The Phillipines. Here's a picture of it in the box:









And here's a side-by-side shot next to its sibling, a SSC017:









At the moment it's on a Nato and I have some new straps incoming. I've been waiting for this colour combination since I saw the pictures last year and I can tell you, it's been worth the wait. I was a little concerned about the size but as others have said, due to the case, it wears smaller on the wrist than I thought it would.

On a Nato:

















(Edit: Hopefully, the pics will display correctly now)


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Its a great water park adventure watch


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Nice day for body surfing.
Manly Beach, AUS.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

dsquared24 said:


> What's the part or style number of the rubber strap that comes with the 777?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


~~~Z-22 is what is stamped on my SRP777 rubber strap

Soft, supple. I like it loads!...can't stop wearing it, it's that good, for me


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SRP775


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~Z-22 is what is stamped on my SRP777 rubber strap
> 
> Soft, supple. I like it loads!...can't stop wearing it, it's that good, for me


Seiko seems to use the Z22 designation for a lot of different straps. The 22mm wave vent and 22mm flat vent straps are also called Z22's.

I loved the feel of the 777 OEM soft silicone strap too, but for me it was way too much of a dust dirt and lint magnet. I was always wiping it off to clean it up. Also, IMO, the extra large size SS buckle and SS keeper were just a tad overdone and didn't balance with the 777.

After a week or two I put my 777 on a wave vent Z22. This strap was always my favorite on a 6309 too. Looks just as good on the 777 I think. I'm keeping mine this way, love it.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

rockmastermike said:


>


Where did you get that strap?


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Acurry said:


> Where did you get that strap?


It is a GSD (Greg Stevens Design) made from a vintage rifle sling


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes that is what I thought. Even though its a Z22 the SRP777 one has the SS keeper. I'd love to find this strap for my 775. Perhaps I can take it off your hands lol? Thanks for the info!



Dave W said:


> Seiko seems to use the Z22 designation for a lot of different straps. The 22mm wave vent and 22mm flat vent straps are also called Z22's.
> 
> I loved the feel of the 777 OEM soft silicone strap too, but for me it was way too much of a dust dirt and lint magnet. I was always wiping it off to clean it up. Also, IMO, the extra large size SS buckle and SS keeper were just a tad overdone and didn't balance with the 777.
> 
> After a week or two I put my 777 on a wave vent Z22. This strap was always my favorite on a 6309 too. Looks just as good on the 777 I think. I'm keeping mine this way, love it.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

This is a fantastic looking strap!


rockmastermike said:


>


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

New shoes today for Batman


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't want to jinx it but I bought my 775 this past Saturday and 5 days later it's running 5 seconds fast. +1 second per day out of the box. Unbelievable.


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

dsquared24 said:


> I don't want to jinx it but I bought my 775 this past Saturday and 5 days later it's running 5 seconds fast. +1 seconds per day. Unbelievable.


Don't want to give you bad luck so I won't mention it either ;-)

I got my 777 to +1 second per day, but I had to crack open the case and adjust it myself to get it there. Since then it has been really consistent at that rate of gain. Totally happy with that.

BTW, out of the box it was 12-15 seconds slow per day.

Dave


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

dsquared24 said:


> This is a fantastic looking strap!


Thank you!


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

I love this watch but am I the only one that thinks that the SRP779 pepsi should have a blue dial instead of black? I think that is why the SRP787 and SRP789 look so good because the bezel matches the dial. Don't you think? Like the SKX009 that the pepsi bezel matches the dial. Or am I the only one that has these kind of thoughts?


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

dsquared24 said:


> Yes that is what I thought. Even though its a Z22 the SRP777 one has the SS keeper. I'd love to find this strap for my 775. Perhaps I can take it off your hands lol? Thanks for the info!


I'll let you know if I ever want to get rid of it. Right now it's on one of my 6309's that I "borrowed" the Z22 vent from for my 777 

Dave


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> I love this watch but am I the only one that thinks that the SRP779 pepsi should have a blue dial instead of black? I think that is why the SRP787 and SRP789 look so good because the bezel matches the dial. Don't you think? Like the SKX009 that the pepsi bezel matches the dial. Or am I the only one that has these kind of thoughts?


I used to think the same thing, but the black dial really grew on me - so much so that 779 is going to be my next purchase.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Turtle

Seiko SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Dave W said:


> Seiko seems to use the Z22 designation for a lot of different straps. The 22mm wave vent and 22mm flat vent straps are also called Z22's.


~~~I get the impression that's the case, as I've heard others say how stiff and horrible the Z-22 is on their SKX (for instance) yet if there was such a thing, I'd call the suppleness of the OEM rubber strap that came on my SRP777- Angora Silicone= as I really have no complaints with it, whatsoever



Dave W said:


> I loved the feel of the 777 OEM soft silicone strap too, but for me it was way too much of a dust dirt and lint magnet. I was always wiping it off to clean it up.


~~~~I said this in another thread and I'll repeat myself here as no one commented when I mentioned it, and this is just a guess as I have yet to conduct a double blind study<LOL> but here's my thoughts on that, what you said about the SRP777 rubber strap being a lint, dust, dirt magnet...mine doesn't do any of that for me, and I hypothesize that for those where this strap picks up lint, dust, etc., those of you are wearing long sleeve shirts part of the time, if not for a greater period of use. I say this as I have yet to wear long sleeve shirts while sporting my SRP777 on the factory rubber strap. I think what is happening for those of you picking up lint and other dry detritus, attaching to the strap, your rubber strap (at least this one in question) is behaving like the lint filter in your laundry room dryer. If/perhaps the strap rubs up against cotton (like against a shirt sleeve cuff), or a cuff on a suit/jacket/blazer sleeve, that is what's happening. Again, this is just a guess on my part but I've read where plenty of others have the very same complaint and I can't help but wonder if it's the strap's exposure or considerable contact with soft fabrics like the aforementioned garments. At the risk of repeating myself, I have not worn a coat or long sleeve shirt/jacket with this watch and strap combo (SRP777 w/OEM rubber dive strap)

Now because it's been plenty hot here in north central Fla. since I started wearing this watch and strap, I do sweat on occasion so moisture accumulates between my wrist and the rubber strap at times, and I know this will attract dirt so almost like religion, I tend to wash my strap every night, just to eliminate dirt. Dirt is an abrasive and I don't want my skin getting irritated from the friction of the strap rubbing against the skin with accumulated amounts of dirt. Okay, I just re-read what I said here (this last sentence) and it might border on the obsessive, yet I live and work on a farm and I do get involved at times with dirty chores. Another way to look at this, I wash my hands several times a day so cleaning my watch band once daily (at the end of the day) isn't a bother to me at all



Dave W said:


> Also, IMO, the extra large size SS buckle and SS keeper were just a tad overdone and didn't balance with the 777.


~~~You know, that was my first thoughts upon examining this watch while removing it from the packing materials, then I never thought about it again (until you mentioned it here= Why? Whenever I strap the watch on, I never see the buckle, nor the metal keeper. The buckle rides centered underneath my wrist, the keeper is off to the underside of the outside of my left wrist, I just never look at either or (ever) when wearing this watch. I suppose if one were to fixate on the buckle, instead of or while admiring the watch head, that could be a problem for some, but this instance of target fixation just isn't there for me

I'm going to guess Seiko decided not to use a smaller buckle on this strap because of it's intended purpose, of being used as an actual diving watch, and substantial hardware is more beneficial (I would imagine), to keep the watch on your wrist while banging around on wrecks while exploring sunken underwater worlds

I'm a novice when it comes to wearing rubber dive straps...this is my first and only one. I have heard others praise the fact that Seiko used a metal keeper for the strap excess, instead of using a rubber keeper, as they say the rubber keepers over time, eventually tear and fall off, and probably why Crafter Blue sells spare metal keepers, for those with rubber dive straps originally fitted with rubber keepers

Some have complained that the metal keeper on this strap digs into their wrist, irritating their wrist where this keeper sits. I'm wondering if they might be wearing the strap too tight, and they oughta loosen it one notch. My wrist swells sometimes during the day so I'll back the buckle prong off one hole. And on that note, that's another plus for me with the rubber dive strap. Even worn loose the watch stays planted, for the most part. I'll go one step further and state I prefer wearing the rubber strap over a NATO (and I love each an every one of my NATO straps), when I'm wearing this watch outdoors, especially on hot humid days, since when I try loosening a NATO strap when it gets tight from wrist swelling, it seems the next hole is too loose and the watch and band will slip excessivley

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

dsquared24 said:


> Yes that is what I thought. Even though its a Z22 the SRP777 one has the SS keeper. I'd love to find this strap for my 775. Perhaps I can take it off your hands lol? Thanks for the info!


~~~Just a thought but you could try asking a local Seiko AD if they could order one in and sell it to you. I was surprised by how many Seiko AD's there are in my area, at least when I used Seiko USA's dealer locator on their website, a whole mess of them popped up. Would be good business for one of them to get the watch strap you want...could lead to a future wristwatch sale from you|>

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Dave W said:


> I'll let you know if I ever want to get rid of it. Right now it's on one of my 6309's that I "borrowed" the Z22 vent from for my 777
> 
> Dave


Yeah let me know!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~Just a thought but you could try asking a local Seiko AD if they could order one in and sell it to you. I was surprised by how many Seiko AD's there are in my area, at least when I used Seiko USA's dealer locator on their website, a whole mess of them popped up. Would be good business for one of them to get the watch strap you want...could lead to a future wristwatch sale from you|>
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


That's true I'll check it out thanks!


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> I love this watch but am I the only one that thinks that the SRP779 pepsi should have a blue dial instead of black? I think that is why the SRP787 and SRP789 look so good because the bezel matches the dial. Don't you think? Like the SKX009 that the pepsi bezel matches the dial. Or am I the only one that has these kind of thoughts?


I'm with ya on this. Don't quite get why the dial is black! It makes me think I'd be quite happy with a SRP777 and getting a Pepsi bezel insert when I wanna switch it up a bit.


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> I used to think the same thing, but the black dial really grew on me - so much so that 779 is going to be my next purchase.


I had 009 and now I have 779.
Black dial makes the 779 much more versatile for strap combinations and if you want to make it more b/w you can switch the bezel and have 777. With 009 IT was not like that.

Black straps look much better on 779 than 009

















sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

I totally agree with you that the black is more versatile.

The 773 seems.. very blue..

Is it possible to buy the bezel of the 789 (black and red is it called the "coke" bezel? instead of the pepsi blue and red?)

The fact is that the 789 is much more expensive than the 779 (like 200$ difference) and maybe the bezel change could pay up.

It's just that it bothers me the blue and red bezel with black display..



Tom_ZG said:


> I had 009 and now I have 779.
> Black dial makes the 779 much more versatile for strap combinations and if you want to make it more b/w you can switch the bezel and have 777. With 009 IT was not like that.
> 
> Black straps look much better on 779 than 009
> ...


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> I totally agree with you that the black is more versatile.
> 
> The 773 seems.. very blue..
> 
> ...


Dont know but wanting to do the same so please let us know if you find it.

Or Batman (blnr) like ceramic like you can find for 007/009. Those are cool

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Today, I joined the turtle club


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Welcome. Nice shot!



mtb2104 said:


> Today, I joined the turtle club


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

For anyone looking for the OEM Rubber or Bracelet, I found them for sale here. I have not ordered yet, so no feedback on seller/product.

Rubber:
watches88. SEIKO 22mm Genuine Diver's Rubber Strap for SRP773, SRP775, SRP777 & SRP779 Code: R02F011J0

Steel:
watches88. SEIKO 22mm Solid Stainless Steel Bracelet for SRP773, SRP775, SRP777 , SRP779. Code: MOEV631J0


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

775 on a Sunbeam


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Welcome! It's an awesome club 


mtb2104 said:


> Today, I joined the turtle club


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for the link! But yikes, $89 for a rubber strap? I think I might just go with a BC flat vent.


theaustinbuddha said:


> For anyone looking for the OEM Rubber or Bracelet, I found them for sale here. I have not ordered yet, so no feedback on seller/product.
> 
> Rubber:
> watches88. SEIKO 22mm Genuine Diver's Rubber Strap for SRP773, SRP775, SRP777 & SRP779 Code: R02F011J0
> ...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

dsquared24 said:


> Thanks for the link! But yikes, $89 for a rubber strap? I think I might just go with a BC flat vent.


Seriously. Can get an isofrane or 2 BCs for that price.


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

I would love to put a batman bezel on my 777


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

james.fort said:


> I would love to put a batman bezel on my 777


Check out the SRP787.


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

dsquared24 said:


> Check out the SRP787.


Would love a second but can't quite justify it. 787 is phenomenal looking though.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

james.fort said:


> Would love a second but can't quite justify it. 787 is phenomenal looking though.


Same here. But it looks fantastic.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

My 777 arrived finally..... cant take it off my hand since then, it is a wonderfull timepiece!


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Flying turtle


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Turtle on a Crafter Blue rubber

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

New nato for the SPR777


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

double bubble


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Haven't been wearing mine.

Brushed the bezel, was little too blingy.










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

Pics of the strapcode oyster with the diver extension clasp. I like it but it is hard to get a good fit due to size of links and clasp size with no micro adjustment so its either slightly loose or tight. I chose to wear it on the loose side. Also one of my endlinks has bad brushing its kinda swirly and not straight not a big deal but for the cost of these things that kinda sucks.


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice strap, great quality straps from Strapcode.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Snorkeling session, Cabbage Tree Bay.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

theaustinbuddha said:


> For anyone looking for the OEM Rubber or Bracelet, I found them for sale here. I have not ordered yet, so no feedback on seller/product.
> 
> Rubber:
> watches88. SEIKO 22mm Genuine Diver's Rubber Strap for SRP773, SRP775, SRP777 & SRP779 Code: R02F011J0
> ...


Thanks for the find!

I have to say, for the price of this stock bracelet, you can get a great strapcode. I wish they'd sell the watch by itself for a little less money so I can buy the strap or bracelet of my choice.


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

muchacho_ said:


> Turtle on a Crafter Blue rubber
> 
> Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Looks great! Is it as comfortable as it looks like? Could you maybe show a picture from another angle? (I'm so curious how it looks when you can see the keeper)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Proud new turtle owner.
dP


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Dan Pierce said:


> Proud new turtle owner.
> dP


The blue is beautiful!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

My AD was able to sell me the 777 strap! I love how soft this is and how thick the rubber is. Feel like it'll last me a lifetime. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlindPanic (Sep 2, 2008)

My favorite watch, after regulating its seems to be quite accurate,same as the PO (on the wrist that is).
I would try to regulate the SKX but the back seems to be stuck.....


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

Dave W said:


> Seiko seems to use the Z22 designation for a lot of different straps. The 22mm wave vent and 22mm flat vent straps are also called Z22's.
> 
> I loved the feel of the 777 OEM soft silicone strap too, but for me it was way too much of a dust dirt and lint magnet. I was always wiping it off to clean it up. Also, IMO, the extra large size SS buckle and SS keeper were just a tad overdone and didn't balance with the 777.
> 
> After a week or two I put my 777 on a wave vent Z22. This strap was always my favorite on a 6309 too. Looks just as good on the 777 I think. I'm keeping mine this way, love it.


Picked up a 777 gem myself. I'm trying a couple of Ted Su straps.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

treblarefils said:


> Pics of the strapcode oyster with the diver extension clasp. I like it but it is hard to get a good fit due to size of links and clasp size with no micro adjustment so its either slightly loose or tight. I chose to wear it on the loose side. Also one of my endlinks has bad brushing its kinda swirly and not straight not a big deal but for the cost of these things that kinda sucks.


Cant wait to see how my Batman Turtle looks like when my Strapcode Oyster arrives! I bought the most basic one. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

muchacho_ said:


> Leonardo )
> 
> Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Great nickname! (& nice pic)

I want to add 1 turtle to my small collection and narrowed down to the plain 777 until I saw pics of the 773. Hmmm... guess I have to try them both on the wrist and see which one makes my hart smile from shoulder to shoulder.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

daddyKC said:


> I want to add 1 turtle to my small collection and narrowed down to the plain 777 until I saw pics of the 773. Hmmm... guess I have to try them both on the wrist and see which one makes my hart smile from shoulder to shoulder.


~~~If I had stupid money, I would own one of each= I think they're all nice in their own special way. I bought the 775 first, then a 777. If I could only keep one, I guess the 777 would be it, mainly because the plain black looks best to me, but what I like may not be what you like so, there you have it

Confucius says, "a picture is worth a thousand words"



Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

daddyKC said:


> Looks great! Is it as comfortable as it looks like? Could you maybe show a picture from another angle? (I'm so curious how it looks when you can see the keeper)


Thank you 

It's a great strap, easily comparable to Isofrane in terms of quality.

The buckle/keeper side looks like this:

Crafter Blue Rubber by muchacho86, on Flickr

I've made a review of this strap on my blog, you will find more pics there: Crafter Blue Universal Rubber Strap | Lug2Lug


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

muchacho_ said:


> The buckle/keeper side looks like this:
> 
> Crafter Blue Rubber by muchacho86, on Flickr


Wow, that's a good looking keeper. Thx for the link. I'm going to "Check it out right about now"


----------



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey guys, i'm aware there are 160 pages of pics, but it's damn near impossible to read all those pages.... *

So, how does this watch wears on a small wrist?

* I have a 16cm flat wrist and i can go up to 42mm but only with certain watches. I don't want it to overhang.

This is how my squale wears next to a 34mm watch.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

On Borealis Rubber today


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Just changed the second hand, first trial with a sword hand from Yobokies that was sitting into the spare parts' box ;-)


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

arlee said:


> On Borealis Rubber today


Looks wicked!!


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

SRP777 with Sumo dial. 
Sapphire and MM handset coming soon.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Stole the bracelet from Tuna


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Let the mods begin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ftxmwg (Feb 25, 2014)

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

blue on blue rubber strap


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

helvetica said:


> blue on blue rubber strap


Great shot. Which blue strap is that?

Domed sapphire?


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Switched to the rubber strap from a 777.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Great shot. Which blue strap is that?
> 
> Domed sapphire?


I think you're right. DD sapphire with AR inner seems to be the trend. Looks awesome.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

helvetica said:


> blue on blue rubber strap


What size is your wrist? I'm guessing there's some wide-angle distortion making the watch looks really big on your wrist. Looks good either way.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

dsquared24 said:


> Switched to the rubber strap from a 777.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most Excellent!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

[email protected] sent me some photos......

Blasted all of the shiny parts of the case, except for the tsunami on the case back:-d





Crystaltimes DD sapphire, black day/date wheels, real Marine Master h/m hands, orange tip the second hand and paint the remaining black.





So....what do you think :-d?

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Looks fantastic Shannon! I may blast the bezel on mine as it has been bugging me since all the brushed stuff looks so good and the bezel has a slight cheap look to it.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

undertheradar said:


> Looks fantastic Shannon! I may blast the bezel on mine as it has been bugging me since all the brushed stuff looks so good and the bezel has a slight cheap look to it.


Thanks UTR:-!

IMO Seiko should have made the bezel exactly like the 6309- all brush/machine/ grippy finish. Not the overly polished/smooth/ slippery finish.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Alone in the dark with Seiko Turtle SRP773

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Great shot. Which blue strap is that?
> 
> Domed sapphire?


that is William Jean's blue M22 strap and Yobokies Bubble Boy



studiompd said:


> I think you're right. DD sapphire with AR inner seems to be the trend. Looks awesome.


That would be Yobokies Bubble Boy



studiompd said:


> What size is your wrist? I'm guessing there's some wide-angle distortion making the watch looks really big on your wrist. Looks good either way.


small hands about 6" and close up shots making the watch looks huge


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> Crystaltimes DD sapphire, black day/date wheels, real Marine Master h/m hands, orange tip the second hand and paint the remaining black.
> 
> 
> So....what do you think :-d?
> ...











very nice, very subtle... wellllllll done. always bold (imo =) to use the reverse-end ball second hand, extra bold getting one customized!

they must meet someday!


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

Can someone recommend where to purchase one of these new (specifically the SPR775) with all the original packaging, manual, etc... at a good price?


----------



## superjit (May 10, 2016)

Came across this thread and here is mine. Still waiting for a couple of straps/bracelets to arrive to try on these


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Spring-Diver said:


> Crystaltimes DD sapphire, black day/date wheels, real Marine Master h/m hands, orange tip the second hand and paint the remaining black.


wow, now that is awesome


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Father and son!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> very nice, very subtle... wellllllll done. always bold (imo =) to use the reverse-end ball second hand, extra bold getting one customized!
> 
> they must meet someday!


Thanks TTN!!! I can't wait to get it on my wrist!



David Woo said:


> wow, now that is awesome


Thank you David:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

superjit said:


> Came across this thread and here is mine. Still waiting for a couple of straps/bracelets to arrive to try on these


~~~your watch came with the best strap on it IMO



I've tried NATO's on my 775 but, this stock 777 gets 99% of the wrist time

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Persist in old ways; expect different results - suborn Insanity...


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Just got my 775 back from the Seiko Service Center, after it went all crazy on me and started loosing 30 seconds a day...next few days of monitoring should tell me if it came back ok!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> Just got my 775 back from the Seiko Service Center, after it went all crazy on me and started loosing 30 seconds a day...next few days of monitoring should tell me if it came back ok!


Glad it got back safely, hopefully everything's fixed!


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

ganson said:


>


Some nice picture...!


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

JRMARTINS said:


> Just got my 775 back from the Seiko Service Center, after it went all crazy on me and started loosing 30 seconds a day...next few days of monitoring should tell me if it came back ok!


I need to send mine in for adjustment too, but I've been putting it off. The Seiko service person told me over the phone that it could take several weeks to get it back. How long did yours take?

She also told me not to be surprised if they just sent me a new one. Anyone else had experience with this or know how the process works? Do they test it for a certain amount of time and then adjust?

Thanks, I'm just a rookie asking. This is my first auto/mech.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

theaustinbuddha said:


> I need to send mine in for adjustment too, but I've been putting it off. The Seiko service person told me over the phone that it could take several weeks to get it back. How long did yours take?
> 
> She also told me not to be surprised if they just sent me a new one. Anyone else had experience with this or know how the process works? Do they test it for a certain amount of time and then adjust?


~~~I can't speak for Seiko service but I sent an OVM Steinhart in for service once and it took 5 weeks from the time I sent it, till I got it back, and comparing with others that sent watches to Steinhart, that was a long time, as most had faster turnaround. I would say this...one of the better reasons for owning more than one watch is so you have one that runs in the event the other (or one of the others=, needs to go in for some work, you can't handle, like to a watchmaker. I suppose if this one auto is your only watch, and you don't feel like spending more for another, get something inexpensive like a Timex quartz (for instance), just to get you by. Actually, a Timex quartz Weekender* is what started my re-interest in wearing watches once again. Let's face it, if you want to know what time it is, look at your phone, that watch is mechanical art on your wrist



theaustinbuddha said:


> Thanks, I'm just a rookie asking. This is my first auto/mech.


~~~glad to have you here...the more the merrier I always say, and don't be surprised if you catch the bug, for more mechanical Seikos

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.

*the Weekender was purchased through w00t.com for $15...I had no idea the rabbit hole I was about to fall into after buying that watch


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks TTN!!! I can't wait to get it on my wrist!


i'd also be interested to see it from more, erm, 'standard' angles, haha. and how the remaining brushed areas play with the blasted spots. i've secretly kind of been waiting for it too, since you told us about it, lol. again, thumbs up. a blasted president or a more standard nato w/brushed or blasted stuff would be poifect!


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

Where did you guys purchase the black day-date wheel? Yobokies? Dagaz? Others?


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

theaustinbuddha said:


> I need to send mine in for adjustment too, but I've been putting it off. The Seiko service person told me over the phone that it could take several weeks to get it back. How long did yours take?
> 
> She also told me not to be surprised if they just sent me a new one. Anyone else had experience with this or know how the process works? Do they test it for a certain amount of time and then adjust?
> 
> Thanks, I'm just a rookie asking. This is my first auto/mech.


I sent it through an AD here in Portugal on the 24 of April and got it back yesterday, I don't think it took that long. Bought it online at HoChuan and they accepted the filled out warranty card no problem.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

From my recent ebay prowl in search of a SRP777/3...


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

still waiting for mine 777, almost 4 months.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Just pulled the trigger on a 777, with a 775 on the wrist. Wonder if it feels betrayed, lol.



speed200 said:


> still waiting for mine 777, almost 4 months.


Wait a minute... FOUR months?! Where did you order yours from??


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

speed200 said:


> still waiting for mine 777, almost 4 months.


You sent your watch into Seiko Service and it's taken 4 months???


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

artblakey said:


> Wait a minute... FOUR months?! Where did you order yours from??


To answer my own question, I did a quick search... Olfert & Co. Juweliere GmbH?



















I think it's safe to say your turtle either got lost or got abducted along the way.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

It seems they solved the movement problem but....it came back with misaligned hands!! WTF Seiko!!! :banghead:









I adjusted the levels on the photo so that it became clearer...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

conquistador said:


> Where did you guys purchase the black day-date wheel? Yobokies? Dagaz? Others?


From Duarte:-!

Home

?
Shannon


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

New Turtle owner as of today. I'm really liking it.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I bought a 777 at the watch store today.. probably paid a bit more than ordering online..but I don't want the store near my house to go out of business so I buy stuff there sometimes ...of course they are also an AD so that is good as well...

I'm in love w/ this 777


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

G...


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

gkblues said:


> G...


If these aren't old photos, your date might be off?


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

artblakey said:


> If these aren't old photos, your date might be off?


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

G...


----------



## amrjon (Mar 26, 2015)

ganson said:


>


Nice. Looks like applied markers with silver edges? Is this dial available to buy somewhere ?


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

amrjon said:


> Nice. Looks like applied markers with silver edges? Is this dial available to buy somewhere ?


The lume dots on all the new turtles are surrounded with silver / gold accents (depending on the model).


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

freight said:


> The lume dots on all the new turtles are surrounded with silver / gold accents (depending on the model).


Yes but that is NOT an SRP dial. It's from a Sumo.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

My 777 Turtle is with me for a while, it is a great resurrection of some of the LEGENDARILY BEST watches SEIKO has ever made.... here's mine on a steel gray NATO:


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

freight said:


> The lume dots on all the new turtles are surrounded with silver / gold accents (depending on the model).


I believe the 775 is the only one with steel surrounds


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

R.Palace said:


> I believe the 775 is the only one with steel surrounds


My 773 has steel surrounds.
dP


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

The 777 has them as well, only it is not so visible on the SS models. The 775 has in gold tone, and I truly believe it is like a metal plate under the lume dots, which are applied on top as an upper layer.

You can clearly see on all 77x models if not looking directly at the dials, but from an angle.

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

I stand corrected. That's good to know. You're right, they're not visible on the SS models


----------



## cwardun (Jan 17, 2007)

superjit said:


> Came across this thread and here is mine. Still waiting for a couple of straps/bracelets to arrive to try on these
> View attachment 8069226
> View attachment 8069234


So I have seen "mvmt Japan" script and the "4r36" script but not "MADE IN JAPAN" what's up with so many variations in that subscript this soon after it hit the market?


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

gkblues said:


> G...


Very nice shot! Cheers!


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

cwardun said:


> So I have seen "mvmt Japan" script and the "4r36" script but not "MADE IN JAPAN" what's up with so many variations in that subscript this soon after it hit the market?


Thats because the movement was made in Japan but watch was assembled in Malaysia so it can t have "Made in Japan". And there are i think 2 variations depending on what continent they where intended for sale at.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

conquistador said:


> Where did you guys purchase the black day-date wheel? Yobokies? Dagaz? Others?


yobokies for me


----------



## DeepEye (Sep 1, 2011)

Most of the pics are all close ups. Can please someone with a skinny wrist post a wide angle pic of how it really looks on the wrist?

I have a 16+ cm wrist, and can wear a Squale 1521 no problem. I'd like the Turtle but i can't try it on before hand.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

cwardun said:


> So I have seen "mvmt Japan" script and the "4r36" script but not "MADE IN JAPAN" what's up with so many variations in that subscript this soon after it hit the market?


just FYI there's no truly 'made in japan' SRP7XX's


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> just FYI there's no truly 'made in japan' SRP7XX's


Probably true as far as if it actually is, but I have seen several "J" models with Made in Japan on the dial.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> just FYI there's no truly 'made in japan' SRP7XX's


Yeah, it's just a variation in the text for a different region. I recall someone got email confirmation from Seiko regarding this.



journeyforce said:


> There are currently 3 variations of the dial.
> 
> 1. Movement Japan- US Market version
> 
> ...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

ganson said:


>


Sumo dial looks great:-! Where did you buy it

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

artblakey said:


> Yeah, it's just a variation in the text for a different region. I recall someone got email confirmation from Seiko regarding this.


Just thought I'd add that in Australia, the ADs sell the SRP777K model, and the dial/case back doesn't say anything about country of origin. However, out of the box, the case back has a blue sticker saying movement Malaysia and cased in China (or may be the countries are the other way around, can't remember). I'm guessing this is the SKX007K vs SKX007J all over again


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> just FYI there's no truly 'made in japan' SRP7XX's


Darn... Really? I am sad...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

so the rubber strap didn't last too long (before I got sick of it and took it off) my 1 day old SRP777 on green NATO for now.. rubber watch bands just aren't my thing... I don't like them honestly.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Courier came knocking with the 777, wasn't home :x Gotta wait till Monday...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

mtb2104 said:


> Darn... Really? I am sad...


that's the killer, that it's not actually made in Japan =\


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Probably true as far as if it actually is, but I have seen several "J" models with Made in Japan on the dial.


yea, there are some that _say_ that, but then.... haha. and the myth of low-end actual-japan-made Seikos lives on =)


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

59yukon01 said:


> Probably true as far as if it actually is, but I have seen several "J" models with Made in Japan on the dial.


Just as a point of interest, when I regulated the timing of my (Japan movement) US market 777, the inside of the case back said made in China.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

mtb2104 said:


> Darn... Really? I am sad...


Managed to find the Seiko email I was referring to earlier, looks like I remembered it wrongly. The email actually asserts that the SRP775J1 is 'manufactured in our production facility in Japan'.



in.Time said:


> I just got a reply from Seiko regarding the SRP775J1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Via this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/differences-between-seiko-turtle-reissue-k-j-models-2783626.html


----------



## amrjon (Mar 26, 2015)

karesz501 said:


> The 777 has them as well, only it is not so visible on the SS models. The 775 has in gold tone, and I truly believe it is like a metal plate under the lume dots, which are applied on top as an upper layer.
> 
> You can clearly see on all 77x models if not looking directly at the dials, but from an angle.
> 
> Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


Thanks for this info.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

karesz501 said:


> he 777 has them as well, only it is not so visible on the SS models. The 775 has in gold tone, and I truly believe it is like a metal plate under the lume dots, which are applied on top as an upper layer.
> 
> You can clearly see on all 77x models if not looking directly at the dials, but from an angle.


Yeah, and they are beautiful. I especially love with my SRP775 that Seiko - as you said - kept the golden accents on the lume base too (maybe it's more a jar than a plate):


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

My 6306


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Just joined the turtle club.........femailman just dropped this one off less than an hour ago, put it on an ISO immediately.............


----------



## kapeee (Nov 2, 2014)

Got this yesterday


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

femailman, love it, so pc, lol



Howa said:


> Just joined the turtle club.........femailman just dropped this one off less than an hour ago, put it on an ISO immediately.............


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

ramonv said:


> My 6306


That's one of the best examples I've seen around. Nice job maintaining it. What bracelet is that?


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Back in the Turtle game - sold my 775 when I foolishly thought I could be a one-watch-guy (who was I kidding). Picked up this nice 773 from the FS forum. Chapter ring's misaligned ever so slightly, but the day/date line up nicely. Also, Roman numerals vs. Spanish as the second day language - almost as cool as Kanji!


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

Dave W said:


> Just as a point of interest, when I regulated the timing of my (Japan movement) US market 777, the inside of the case back said made in China.


This breaks my heart.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Wearing Seiko Turtle SRP773 on a Crafter Rubber

I saw the movie yesterday. Team Stark ftw!

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Fitted my Batman Turtle with the Strapcode Oyster bracelet. Solid bracelet indeed.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

Does anyone know where to buy some J models of the Turtle besides the Bay? Everywhere seems to be sold out, and I don't know if I should expect them to restock. I'd really like a "Made in Japan" Pepsi Turtle even though it's completely supercilious and superfluous.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

oldspice said:


>


That's what's keeping me for buying the blue turtle, I don't like the shade of "blue" that its used in the dial, it looks almost black! I much prefer the shade used in My Blumo.. Anyway perhaps someday after the prices go down more I will get one! Enjoy yours! Yesterday in skywatches I saw one in 245USD!! About €215 for me! Much better than the €425 that wer






e going at the beginning


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

SRP777



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Pepsi with new strapcode superoyster. I whish all variants came with bracelet na Rubber in box

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

I love my 775 but I always come back to my 6309.



















Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

Tom_ZG said:


> Pepsi with new strapcode superoyster. I whish all variants came with bracelet na Rubber in box
> 
> sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


How's the fit?


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

JMSP1992 said:


> Tom_ZG said:
> 
> 
> > How's the fit?
> ...


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)

Nice, did you get the hands off eBay?


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> SRP777
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Love the strap! Is that from strapcode?


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

I like my 6309-7040, it is the perfect size for my 6.5 inch wrist but I've not seen the SRP in the flesh so can't comment on the similarities regarding size on the wrist.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

nupicasso said:


> Love the strap! Is that from strapcode?


no it's from Drew

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

theaustinbuddha said:


> JMSP1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Inquiring minds want to know/see. Could you guys that have them please post some close ups of the bracelet around the new end links? I curious how good the fit is. From the photos I've seen, there seems to be a gap.
> ...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Fit is very good - I am using the springbars thst came with the bracelet

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

oldspice said:


>


What bezel insert is that? Love the look!


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

james.fort said:


> What bezel insert is that? Love the look!


It's the stock bezel - entire watch is stock (except the Ninja Tuna strap in this picture).


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


That strap is ridiculously cool! Where from!?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

nupicasso said:


> That strap is ridiculously cool! Where from!?


maddog

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Guys do you think somebody can post a comparison between the Blue turtle and the sumo Blue? I am trying to compare the shades of blue from each one. Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Fresh off the boat. I've got just the perfect new blue ToxicNato for this.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ordered on April 4 and lost somewhere in Canada on April 12. Showed up today. Fantastic strap on this one.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Ordered on April 4 and lost somewhere in Canada on April 12. Showed up today. Fantastic strap on this one.
> 
> View attachment 8152050
> 
> ...


Glad it showed up finally. Maybe yours took a Honolulu detour like my 775 did. It is a great comfortable strap, but I can see it being a dust magnet already.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Glad it showed up finally. Maybe yours took a Honolulu detour like my 775 did. It is a great comfortable strap, but I can see it being a dust magnet already.


Thanks. I haven't the faintest idea where it was for the past five weeks. Odd that it was delivered a few days after I escalated a PayPal dispute...

The strap likely is a dust/lint magnet but it is nice quality, with great keeper, and very supple. You know me - already checking out Strapcode's new Turtle additions in the bracelet aisle!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Thanks. I haven't the faintest idea where it was for the past five weeks. Odd that it was delivered a few days after I escalated a PayPal dispute...
> 
> The strap likely is a dust/lint magnet but it is nice quality, with great keeper, and very supple. You know me - already checking out Strapcode's new Turtle additions in the bracelet aisle!


Call me boring, but I actually like the bracelet that came with my 775. It will serve double duty between that and the 779, as will the rubber strap.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Call me boring, but I actually like the bracelet that came with my 775. It will serve double duty between that and the 779, as will the rubber strap.


The Turtle bracelets are very nice. Maybe I should post a WTB ad for one. Or just get the SC Super Oyster.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Does anyone know where I could purchase the new rubber strap from. The SRP777 comes with it. It's probably the most comfortable rubber strap I've used. 

It's an updated version and I've had trouble finding one. I'd like to grab a few for some other watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seiko SRP779 on a new blue ToxicNato.


----------



## ebb0tk (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi guys, does this 6309 seem to be original? Dial to me looks fine, hands?

regards, Tobias.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Onto a Hirsch Liberty whilst I debate the merits and options for a SS bracelet.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Glad it showed up finally. Maybe yours took a Honolulu detour like my 775 did. It is a great comfortable strap, but I can see it being a dust magnet already.


~~~I keep hearing peeps sayin' the rubber strap on the 777 is a dust, lint magnet yet I've been wearing mine 24/7 for close to a month and it has yet to pick up any dust or lint. What are some of you doing, spraying your band with Pledge?!?

=
Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~I keep hearing peeps sayin' the rubber strap on the 777 is a dust, lint magnet yet I've been wearing mine 24/7 for close to a month and it has yet to pick up any dust or lint. What are some of you doing, spraying your band with Pledge?!?
> 
> =
> Best,
> ...


Maybe it's your Florida climate. I noticed it within a few hours, but did have a sweatshirt on. With short sleeves probably won't be an issue. Still a nice strap I intend on wearing.


----------



## jkh5000 (Aug 23, 2015)

Seiko SRP789K1 on a canvas zulu from UncleSeiko. Very comfortable strap.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~I keep hearing peeps sayin' the rubber strap on the 777 is a dust, lint magnet yet I've been wearing mine 24/7 for close to a month and it has yet to pick up any dust or lint. What are some of you doing, spraying your band with Pledge?!?
> 
> =
> Best,
> ...


Only a day for me but no issues either.


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

59yukon01 said:


> Maybe it's your Florida climate. I noticed it within a few hours, but did have a sweatshirt on. With short sleeves probably won't be an issue. Still a nice strap I intend on wearing.


I think you are dead on. Wearing it under shirt cuffs, sweaters, coats etc. cause it to pick up the lint. Would be a lot less of a lint magnet on bare arms.


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

jkh5000 said:


> View attachment 8160266
> View attachment 8160298
> 
> 
> Seiko SRP789K1 on a canvas zulu from UncleSeiko. Very comfortable strap.


Really digging this strap!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

put the Orango NATO I just got on my SRP777 (mostly got the orange strap for my 009) I think it is kinda kewl on the Orange?









Also my 777 has been baptized got into the water with it earlier this week... ever single one of my 5 seiko divers gets in the water ...no desk divers here...


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Thought I'd add this to the thread. 6306-7001 SP450. This ain't no Loy's special.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

Just a heads up:

seikoetc2014 is selling Turtle bracelets with Seiko clasps and screw links on eBay. There are two different bracelets: one with a Monster clasp and another with a Marinemaster clasp. I'm actually interested in picking one up, but the curved end links almost look straight in the pictures. Anyone have any experience with the seller?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

JMSP1992 said:


> Just a heads up:
> 
> seikoetc2014 is selling Turtle bracelets with Seiko clasps and screw links on eBay. There are two different bracelets: one with a Monster clasp and another with a Marinemaster clasp. I'm actually interested in picking one up, but the curved end links almost look straight in the pictures. Anyone have any experience with the seller?


Link please

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

777 w/ MM H/M hands.... Notice how the 1,2,4,5,7,8,10 & 11 look like donuts:-d



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

Spring-Diver said:


> Link please
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


That would probably be helpful!

Here they are:

Super Oyster Bracelet for Seiko SRP773 775 777 779 Sport Clasp Solid Ends | eBay (normal signed clasp)
Super Oyster Bracelet for Seiko SRP773 775 777 779 Monster Clasp Solid Ends | eBay (Monster clasp)
Super Oyster Bracelet for Seiko SRP773 775 777 779 SBDX001 Marinemaster Clasp | eBay (Marinemaster clasp)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jkh5000 (Aug 23, 2015)

freight said:


> Really digging this strap!


It is really comfortable. I mostly wear regular zulu straps and this one seems to fit better and is less bulky for me. I just got this one so I cant comment on durability. He does have a lot of nice colors.


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Seiko Batman Turtle with Oyster Bracelet. Perfect combo!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

A new picture from my SRP775 thread that I'd like to contribute here:


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

JMSP1992 said:


> That would probably be helpful!
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> ...


Thanks :-!

It would be nice if they actually showed the bracelet installedo|

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ftxmwg (Feb 25, 2014)

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks :-!
> 
> It would be nice if they actually showed the bracelet installedo|
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. I like the OEM bracelet anyway, but I've not seen any others where the end links look right.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> My thoughts exactly. I like the OEM bracelet anyway, but I've not seen any others where the end links look right.


Do you think the new Strapcode products' end-links fit poorly? I like the OEM bracelet too, just wish it had a machined clasp. I guess not the end of the world.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Do you think the new Strapcode products' end-links fit poorly? I like the OEM bracelet too, just wish it had a machined clasp. I guess not the end of the world.


They're not bad, but not perfect either, based on these pictures.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> They're not bad, but not perfect either, based on these pictures.


Agreed. Better than two other variants I have seen - one of which was brutal. Seems they have an Endmill coming soon as well, but maybe some minor issues with those end-links as well. Perhaps the stock one is the way to go, and live with stamped clasp and pins/collars. There is no doubt it is a looker and suits the watch well.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Agreed. Better than two other variants I have seen - one of which was brutal. Seems they have an Endmill coming soon as well, but maybe some minor issues with those end-links as well. Perhaps the stock one is the way to go, and live with stamped clasp and pins/collars. There is no doubt it is a looker and suits the watch well.


The bottom picture is that of the endmill.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> The bottom picture is that of the endmill.


Ok, and yes there is a small gap. As there appears to be with the SO model. I think I could probably live with it to get the machined clasp and single screws. Really can't go wrong with the stock bracelet either. |>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Ok, and yes there is a small gap. As there appears to be with the SO model. I think I could probably live with it to get the machined clasp and single screws. Really can't go wrong with the stock bracelet either. |>


The Strapcode is made by the same company (Taikonaut) as eBay seller Seikoetc2014 offers. He has one with the MM300 clasp, but it's $159.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> The Strapcode is made by the same company (Taikonaut) as eBay seller Seikoetc2014 offers. He has one with the MM300 clasp, but it's $159.


Yes, I saw those. Pricey for sure. For a fair bit less you can get the SC with Submariner or ratcheting clasp, though obviously have to pay a premium for the MM300 clasp on the other one. No clue how the end-links fit, as there are no pics to show.

















Here's an SC vid if you haven't already seen it. All three look pretty nice, though as you noted, not perfect.


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

Was there ever a perfect aftermarket fit for the SKX? I never got far with mine to know. I've been a bracelet man for the majority of my time as a watch freak, but I'm starting to find piece in a rubber strap for my Turtle. The aftermarket options for a Turtle bracelet aren't refined enough to justify the price.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Turtle SRP773

Seiko TURTLE SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

SRP777 arrived Monday, joins a SRP775. First thing I noticed: Aligned chapter ring! No way... Praise the heavens! (I hate Seiko for doing this to us, things should always be properly aligned, dammit :-d)

Second thing I noticed, HOLY LINT PARTY, BATMAN! To be fair, I think the cushion was cheap and shed a lot. It was all over the crystal and bezel when I opened the box. It's like someone was shaving in there! I've not had issues with lint on the strap after I cleaned it. Coming from the stock SKX007 Z22 strap, this strap feels incredibly soft and pliable. No breaking in required. So this is what a nice rubber strap feels like.














































Trying out a leather NATO today:


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

artblakey said:


> SRP777 arrived Monday, joins a SRP775. First thing I noticed: Aligned chapter ring! No way... Praise the heavens! (I hate Seiko for doing this to us, things should always be properly aligned, dammit :-d)
> 
> Second thing I noticed, HOLY LINT PARTY, BATMAN! To be fair, I think the cushion was cheap and shed a lot. It was all over the crystal and bezel when I opened the box. It's like someone was shaving in there! I've not had issues with lint on the strap after I cleaned it. Coming from the stock SKX007 Z22 strap, this strap feels incredibly soft and pliable. No breaking in required. So this is what a nice rubber strap feels like.
> 
> ...


~~~looks like your 777 came in through a snow storm<LOL>

Wear in good health!

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while...


----------



## SleepyEyedBoyz (Mar 11, 2015)

Just wondering if Seiko will come out watches in TMNT's color..


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

A deep orange one (like the SBDC009 shade) would be smokin'. Get it done, Seiko.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

muchacho_ said:


> Seiko Turtle SRP773
> 
> Seiko TURTLE SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


I love the tender colors and soft mood here. Exceptional work!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> I love the tender colors and soft mood here. Exceptional work!


Thank you, I appreciate


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's a very quick and very dirty mockup of an orange. I think it could work.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> A deep orange one (like the SBDC009 shade) would be smokin'. Get it done, Seiko.


The right shade of orange is key.
My favorite was the orange zodiac oceanaire, least favorite orange orient mako


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Here's a very quick and very dirty mockup of an orange. I think it could work.
> 
> View attachment 8178634


I think that would be a big seller. I'd prefer the text to be black, along with the chapter ring markers like on the Gen 1 Monster. I'd definitely buy one.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

solchitlins said:


> The right shade of orange is key.
> My favorite was the orange zodiac oceanaire, least favorite orange orient mako


Agreed. The shade is everything. That Zodiac colour is perfect.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> I think that would be a big seller. I'd prefer the text to be black, along with the chapter ring markers like on the Gen 1 Monster. I'd definitely buy one.


It would sell very well, and yes, some subtle black accenting for certain.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

FYI - Just saw a eBay listing for a SRP779 -$244.99. Per the listing it's the last one. Seller is hot-brands


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

faustoklaere said:


> Guys do you think somebody can post a comparison between the Blue turtle and the sumo Blue? I am trying to compare the shades of blue from each one. Thanks in advance !!!


This is my favorite blue.


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

muchacho_ said:


> Thank you, I appreciate


Where are you from isofrane?


----------



## Stuntman (Aug 14, 2012)

artblakey said:


> SRP777 arrived Monday, joins a SRP775. First thing I noticed: Aligned chapter ring! No way... Praise the heavens! (I hate Seiko for doing this to us, things should always be properly aligned, dammit :-d)
> 
> Second thing I noticed, HOLY LINT PARTY, BATMAN! To be fair, I think the cushion was cheap and shed a lot. It was all over the crystal and bezel when I opened the box. It's like someone was shaving in there! I've not had issues with lint on the strap after I cleaned it. Coming from the stock SKX007 Z22 strap, this strap feels incredibly soft and pliable. No breaking in required. So this is what a nice rubber strap feels like.
> 
> ...


My SRP777 arrived yesterday in the same condition!!  , enjoy your new turtle!!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Beads of Rice


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Rubber


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Rubber
> 
> View attachment 8194114


Bonetto cinturini


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

gkblues said:


> Bonetto cinturini


Yeah! 

I have two versions. While the rubber is identical the keepers are a bit different. The version from Watchgecko 'Zuludiver 317' has a matte keeper (with a logo), while the Bonetto Cinturini 'Model 317' has a polished one (without a logo), for anyone interested in such details.

See:

https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-317-watch-strap.php

BONETTO CINTURINI - Modello 317

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

My 777 was running -13 SPD. I opened up and just slightly moved the adjustment lever. It swung to +50 SPD. That lever is sensitive. If you see it move, it's probably too much. By applying pressure as opposed to visible movement of the adjustment lever I have the 777 to -2.7SPD. I can live with that.....for now.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

So wore my SRP637 today... I haaate to say this but the stock braclet on the 637 is more comfortable than either the stock rubber strap or my NATO on the 777... now of course this is just one man's opinion and may well be due to the size / shape..etc of my own unique wrists or whatever .... but my SR637 is hella comfy..


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Wallyg said:


> My 777 was running -13 SPD. I opened up and just slightly moved the adjustment lever. It swung to +50 SPD. That lever is sensitive. If you see it move, it's probably too much. By applying pressure as opposed to visible movement of the adjustment lever I have the 777 to -2.7SPD. I can live with that.....for now.
> View attachment 8194986


Is that the hairspring app? I love that app!


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yeah!
> 
> I have two versions. While the rubber is identical the keepers are a bit different. The version from Watchgecko 'Zuludiver 317' has a matte keeper (with a logo), while the Bonetto Cinturini 'Model 317' has a polished one (without a logo), for anyone interested in such details.
> 
> ...


What suits you best the 284 or the 317?


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I've just posted a review of my SRP773 Turtle on my blog if you're interested 

Seiko TURTLE SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

muchacho_ said:


> I've just posted a review of my SRP773 Turtle on my blog if you're interested


Great review, thanks for sharing. Never noticed the short hands till you pointed them out


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

image hosting no registration


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

muchacho_ said:


> just posted a review of my SRP773 Turtle


~~~I may be the odd man out here but I don't see Seiko's use of the Hardlex crystal as a negative, as your review suggested it is, as compared to other diver watch companies (the competition) using sapphire. It's been speculated the Seiko uses Hardlex instead of sapphire, in part, to save money, and if that is part of the reason, more power to Seiko!

As you rightly pointed out in your review, the Turtle is an economical dive watch to buy and own, and if it makes Seiko that much more profitable using Hardlex crystals, that small bit in turn will perhaps assure that they stay in business, and produce affordable wrist watches for the masses

Others may have better and different ideas

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Never rely on the glory of the morning nor the smiles of your mother-in-law 
-- Japanese Proverb


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~I may be the odd man out here but I don't see Seiko's use of the Hardlex crystal as a negative, as your review suggested it is, as compared to other diver watch companies (the competition) using sapphire. It's been speculated the Seiko uses Hardlex instead of sapphire, in part, to save money, and if that is part of the reason, more power to Seiko!
> 
> As you rightly pointed out in your review, the Turtle is an economical dive watch to buy and own, and if it makes Seiko that much more profitable using Hardlex crystals, that small bit in turn will perhaps assure that they stay in business, and produce affordable wrist watches for the masses
> 
> ...


It's not that big deal for me as I tend to "baby" my watches probably a little too much. But I know there are folks who don't pay as much attention to their watches as me and in their case it would be great to have sapphire instead. Luckily, there are aftermarket solutions


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

gkblues said:


> What suits you best the 284 or the 317?


Hi,

if the question is, what 'suits me' best, have a look at these wristshots I made with both straps:

My Seiko SRP775 - a presentation in pictures

If the question is, what strap I 'like' best ...  ... well, that's another story:

Have a look at the graphic I made further down below, which should help. The #284 is thinner, more flexible and therefore more comfortable to wear. It's keeper has a thinner mandrel and easier to open and the strap is easier to pull out of the loops. The thinner open end of the #284 also gives less resistance to fabric and will be easier to wear under a pullover/sweater etc.
The noticeably more massive #317 really works against the fabric and depending how thin you wrist is and therefore how much the open end approaches the sides of your wrist either the end of the strap pushes the fabric or in case of harder fabric (winter pullovers), the fabric will push the strap, which will give you feeling as if someone steadily pushes one end of the watch case towards the upper curve of your wrist. This maybe kind of nitpicking, but can be an issue. 
Even if you keep the loops much towards the end of the strap, the thicker #317 will be much more noticeably when worn under long sleeves. The #317 is really fat!

The #317 is only 1 mm more thick, but around your wrist, this looks much more big size than one would assume from the measurements, especially when viewed from the bottom where it doubles up in the zone of the keeper.

But I find that massiveness of the #317 extremely cool and the clean profile absolutely beautiful, especially this combination of heavyweight optics with that elegant, plain surface I feel very sophisticated.

PS: Don't get me wrong, given it's massiveness, the thicker #317 is amazingly comfortable to wear, the material is very soft. Very nice!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

muchacho_ said:


> I've just posted a review of my SRP773 Turtle on my blog if you're interested





aalin13 said:


> Great review, thanks for sharing. Never noticed the short hands till you pointed them out


Sorry, guys, I have to inform you, that you're 40 years late with that. This new turtle is a reissue of the iconic old turtle, the '6309-7040' and Seiko absolutely kept the dimensions and shapes of the original minute and hour hands. 
Here you can see old and new turtle side by side: http://wornandwound.com/turtle-vs-turtle-looking-at-the-6309-and-the-srp77xs/

Personally, I do not share your opinion. Just have a look how beautifully the minute hand matches the center of the markers. If they made it '1-2 mm' longer (as promoted in the review), the minute hand would not meet the center of the markers anymore and would be over the top and would point towards the chapter ring. 
Also the hour hand: Look at it, when it meets the sword at 12 and the sharp peak of the 6 and 9 indices - it's so cool! And aside of that, keeping the hour hand recognizably shorter than the minute hands helps for instant readability of time a lot and is in good tradition.

From a design point, I think the hands are perfect for this dial. Of course that's my 2 ¢ - 40 years later. ;-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

gkblues said:


> Bonetto cinturini


I have my 777 on their flat vent, like it.
Many have commented on the strong vanilla smell the straps have when new. It is very noticeable at first but after a few ocean and pool sessions the smell was greatly reduced.

And that is good. I was growing weary of women asking to sniff my wrist.....no, really.


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Beautifully put. I agree that they got it right. Put side by side with the original, it's pretty remarkable that they figured it out so long ago. That's how good it was/is. 

I've had my 777 for months, and I still take a gander at it quite often in awe. It also looks good on almost any strap. With the drilled lugs changing them is a breeze. 

I do wish the seconds hand matched the original. That would be my only mod.


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hi,
> 
> if the question is, what 'suits me' best, have a look at these wristshots I made with both straps:
> 
> ...


Thanks you


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Beautifully put. I agree that they got it right. Put side by side with the original, it's pretty remarkable that they figured it out so long ago. That's how good it was/is.
> 
> I've had my 777 for months, and I still take a gander at it quite often in awe. It also looks good on almost any strap. With the drilled lugs changing them is a breeze.
> 
> I do wish the seconds hand matched the original. That would be my only mod.


yeah a flying meatball second hand would own on these... I wish they had put the on these.


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

Has anyone purchased Yobokies' lollipop hand for the Turtle? Does the lume match Seiko's Lumibrite? I'm looking at the gold lollipop hand for my SRP775. Anyone with pics, really would appreciate if you can post up non-lumed and lumed. Thanks!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Beautifully put. I agree that they got it right. Put side by side with the original, it's pretty remarkable that they figured it out so long ago. That's how good it was/is.
> 
> I've had my 777 for months, and I still take a gander at it quite often in awe. It also looks good on almost any strap. With the drilled lugs changing them is a breeze.
> 
> I do wish the seconds hand matched the original. That would be my only mod.


Totally agree! I think that was real cheap from Seiko to use the reversed lollipop seconds hand from the SKX for this reissue. Especially since this reversed use is totally unlogical. When the original lollipop-end of the old turtle crosses the indices, that's really gorgeous! And look at it when in the dark: It's unnatural to have that lollipop glowing on the wrong end of the time.

Call it defiance, I refuse to accept Seikos imbecile choice and found my personal solution: I simply use the reversed lollipop reversed. True to the original, just a tad shorter the hand is seen that way. :-d

So on the following picture, it is 44 seconds, not 13 seconds. ;-)

(A new picture, btw.)









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Totally agree! I think that was real cheap from Seiko to use the reversed lollipop seconds hand from the SKX for this reissue. Especially since this reversed use is totally unlogical. When the original lollipop-end of the old turtle crosses the indices, that's really gorgeous! And look at it when in the dark: It's unnatural to have that lollipop glowing on the wrong end of the time.
> 
> Call it defiance, I refuse to accept Seikos imbecile choice and found my personal solution: I simply use the reversed lollipop reversed. True to the original, just a tad shorter the hand is seen that way. :-d
> 
> ...


~~~I think you're off a second some where Bernd=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Tragedy is the fulcrum used along with the levers of pre-existing agendas by those who would pry The People away from their freedoms.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Haha, Jake, correct! You see, I'm so used to read the seconds from the 'wrong' end of the hand, but I'm out of time anyway. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

775 on a Drunkartstrap.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

conquistador said:


> Has anyone purchased Yobokies' lollipop hand for the Turtle? Does the lume match Seiko's Lumibrite? I'm looking at the gold lollipop hand for my SRP775. Anyone with pics, really would appreciate if you can post up non-lumed and lumed. Thanks!


I did for my 777. The lume did not match - it was yellower than the Seiko lume.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> I did for my 777. The lume did not match - it was yellower than the Seiko lume.


Can you post a pic? I changed the second hand of my Srp779 with one from an old Spade set (first version) from Harold, the lume match 100% both for the color and intensity. 
My 2 cents, IMHO if the lollipop second hands' lume is different is even better, since the dot is close to hour dots of the dial. 
This is my SRP779 wit the new second hand (I don't have a pic of the lume right now):


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

piumach said:


> Can you post a pic? I changed the second hand of my Srp779 with one from an old Spade set (first version) from Harold, the lume match 100% both for the color and intensity.
> My 2 cents, IMHO if the lollipop second hands' lume is different is even better, since the dot is close to hour dots of the dial.
> This is my SRP779 wit the new second hand (I don't have a pic of the lume right now):


Sorry, I never took one. I didn't actually install the hand and ended up selling the set. It was significantly more yellow though that I didn't think it would look good.

I do like the look of yours with that second hand  I have a 779 on the way that I just ordered this weekend.


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Loving the Batman Turtle!


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Sorry, I never took one. I didn't actually install the hand and ended up selling the set.
> 
> I do like the look of yours though with that second hand  I have a 779 on the way that I just ordered this weekend.


The funny part is that I didn't want to mod it, even if the look of the original hand is not my favourite. But after one week from the purchase, I realized that the second hand was bent...unbelievable but true...
I was going to drive to the shop when I suddenly remembered of that Spade set that was resting in the spare parts box unused...The rest is history!
During hands swap I also noticed a small metallic chip on the date disc number 3 (it appeared as a mark before removing the movement from the case), I removed using a small toothpick wrapped with adhesive tape upside-down 
Very poor quality control and cleanliness in Seiko assembly line, especially for a reference like this that shows the Prospex logo...

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

G...


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

post images


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 8175226
> 
> 
> View attachment 8175234


nice props.


----------



## Pro Merc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

duarte's pics: on the way back:


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

David Woo said:


> nice props.


Photo creds to Strapcode, David.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Haaa! Next patient please.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Wallyg said:


> Haaa! Next patient please.
> View attachment 8220490


You can send it my way for outpatient care


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

*what technology unpolished - used sand?

*


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

burns78 said:


> *what technology unpolished - used sand?
> 
> *


Duarte did not mention what media he uses, but i assume it is a bead blast, not sand.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

dbl post


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

It's....aliiiive!



















Crystaltimes DD blue AR.
Dagaz handset.
Crown and Buckle Premium NATO.


----------



## Roflwithbj (Sep 16, 2015)

muchacho_ said:


> It's not that big deal for me as I tend to "baby" my watches probably a little too much. But I know there are folks who don't pay as much attention to their watches as me and in their case it would be great to have sapphire instead. Luckily, there are aftermarket solutions


This may be a silly question, as I am fairly new to watches and no nothing about modding, other than seikos are good for that sort of thing. If I bought a double domed sapphire to put in my srp775, should I attempt that installation myself or take it to a watch place? And is that even a good idea? I like the look of them but I'm worried about messing up the overall look of the 775.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Roflwithbj said:


> This may be a silly question, as I am fairly new to watches and no nothing about modding, other than seikos are good for that sort of thing. If I bought a double domed sapphire to put in my srp775, should I attempt that installation myself or take it to a watch place? And is that even a good idea? I like the look of them but I'm worried about messing up the overall look of the 775.


If damaging your watch doesn't break your bank, or your heart, go for it! I'm sure you'll learn a ton, and save some cash by not sending it out to have the work done.


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

studiompd said:


> If damaging your watch doesn't break your bank, or your heart, go for it! I'm sure you'll learn a ton, and save some cash by not sending it out to have the work done.


Agreed. If you are at all mechanically inclined, and have the tools, Do it yourself.


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

View attachment 8225682

Crystaltimes DD blue AR.
Dagaz handset.
Crown and Buckle Premium NATO.[/QUOTE]

Love the Dagaz handset and DD blue. I've already got them ordered, patiently waiting. Excellent work Dr.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Originally Posted by *muchacho_*  
It's not that big deal for me as I tend to "baby" my watches probably a little too much. But I know there are folks who don't pay as much attention to their watches as me and in their case it would be great to have sapphire instead. Luckily, there are aftermarket solutions 



Roflwithbj said:


> This may be a silly question, as I am fairly new to watches and no nothing about modding, other than seikos are good for that sort of thing. If I bought a double domed sapphire to put in my srp775, should I attempt that installation myself or take it to a watch place? And is that even a good idea? I like the look of them but I'm worried about messing up the overall look of the 775.


~~~commenting on your comments, that commented on muchachos's comments of, never mind=

As was pointed out by another poster, yeah!, you can buy the tools reasonably and DIY, and if you don't like the results, put it back or change again. I myself do not personally care for the double domed sapphire crystals, since having the same on an OVM, I just didn't care for the look. That said, it may look alright (to me) on the Turtle, you just never know (I would need to see it face to face) and again, it comes down to what you like, not what someone else thinks of it. It is your watch, do what you may with it

Anyone that mods watches will tell you it's a learned hobby. Some hobbyists here started modding then went on to learn watchmaking and do it full time. Start reading modding threads to see if it's something you would like take on for yourself. Some of the parts stockists that cater to watchmakers have video tutorials on how to do what you are asking here, and then there is U-tube as well. Try doing a search using your favorite search engine and see what turns up

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Tragedy is the fulcrum used along with the levers of pre-existing agendas by those who would pry The People away from their freedoms.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Just sent my 775 back to Seiko service centre, after it just got back from there a week ago! It came back with misaligned hands, dust on the crystal and dial and the misaligned chapter/bezel....let's see if they get it right second time around


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pepsi please, not Coke.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

JRMARTINS said:


> Just sent my 775 back to Seiko service centre, after it just got back from there a week ago! It came back with misaligned hands, dust on the crystal and dial and the misaligned chapter/bezel....let's see if they get it right second time around


Good luck. I recently had a scc081 sent to them under warranty. Got it back with caseback gasket sticking out and had water test done on invoice. So i sent it back in case there was water damage. Got it back and caseback was not properly seated. I ended up selling the watch the next day. Buyer was aware of what just happened. I will NEVER send them anything again. I will use My local AD dealer and pay instead. There are tons of horrible stories from that place in Jersey. Just read Yelp and consumer affair reviews. Hope it works out this 2nd time cause these turtles are awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Dav25 said:


> Good luck. I recently had a scc081 sent to them under warranty. Got it back with caseback gasket sticking out and had water test done on invoice. So i sent it back in case there was water damage. Got it back and caseback was not properly seated. I ended up selling the watch the next day. Buyer was aware of what just happened. I will NEVER send them anything again. I will use My local AD dealer and pay instead. There are tons of horrible stories from that place in Jersey. Just read Yelp and consumer affair reviews. Hope it works out this 2nd time cause these turtles are awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgot to mention it's the Portugal service centre...


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

JRMARTINS said:


> Forgot to mention it's the Portugal service centre...


So that tells me all Seiko Warranty Services are equally horrible. Either way i think you will be alright this 2nd time. Just kinda leaves a bad taste and dont expect this type of work from them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roflwithbj (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. I bought a watch kit on amazon this morning. I'm going to buy some lume and play round with some old quartz watches and a crappy chinese auto before I crack open the 775. I'm trying not to , excuse the pun, dive too deep into this. I have a feeling its going to drain me.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Roflwithbj said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I bought a watch kit on amazon this morning. I'm going to buy some lume and play round with some old quartz watches and a crappy chinese auto before I crack open the 775. I'm trying not to , excuse the pun, dive too deep into this. I have a feeling its going to drain me.


Nice. Have fun and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Any news of your turtle, speed200??


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

£192 pound from sky watches I gave in to temptation 
came today and first thing I did was pop out the crystal and replace with the double dome sapphire and put on a green isofrane wow what a transformation great watch


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

Roflwithbj said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I bought a watch kit on amazon this morning. I'm going to buy some lume and play round with some old quartz watches and a crappy chinese auto before I crack open the 775. I'm trying not to , excuse the pun, dive too deep into this. I have a feeling its going to drain me.


Make sure to show pics of the finished product. Have fun.


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

Dav25 said:


> Good luck. I recently had a scc081 sent to them under warranty. Got it back with caseback gasket sticking out and had water test done on invoice. So i sent it back in case there was water damage. Got it back and caseback was not properly seated. I ended up selling the watch the next day. Buyer was aware of what just happened. I will NEVER send them anything again. I will use My local AD dealer and pay instead. There are tons of horrible stories from that place in Jersey. Just read Yelp and consumer affair reviews. Hope it works out this 2nd time cause these turtles are awesome
> 
> This is not the first time I've heard of this type of problem. Luckily I have a great AD that specializes only in Seiko near me. Also, it really takes away from the benefit of having an extended warranty from Seiko. Either way, still love the watches.


----------



## Roflwithbj (Sep 16, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> £192 pound from sky watches I gave in to temptation
> came today and first thing I did was pop out the crystal and replace with the double dome sapphire and put on a green isofrane wow what a transformation great watch


Love that green strap. Hard to see the crystal but it does look great


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Roflwithbj said:


> Love that green strap. Hard to see the crystal but it does look great


It's hard to capture it


----------



## hamleto (Feb 24, 2015)

Suggestion needed. I know is matter of taste, but I can't decide which sapphire buy for my 775. 

I like the Bevel on the edge, give an interesting look, maybe more vintage.. so I can go for a Crystsltimes single dome or Yokobies ones. 

On other end there's a double doomed crystal without bevel edge, but more similar to original. 

Can you help me to decide? Is there any technical reason I probably don't know which can help me choosing? 

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## hamleto (Feb 24, 2015)

Yobokies lollipop second hands look ha perfect upgrade, any feedback on these? 

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

hamleto said:


> Suggestion needed. I know is matter of taste, but I can't decide which sapphire buy for my 775.
> 
> I like the Bevel on the edge, give an interesting look, maybe more vintage.. so I can go for a Crystsltimes single dome or Yokobies ones.
> 
> ...


One of the key things about the double dome is that you don't get any distortion, even at a very oblique angle... I've never had a single dome crystal but I believe you get significant distortions?

That might help you decide, depending on how important legibility is to you


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


>


Dang that combo looks awesome!! I have that exact ISOFrane olive strap posted for sale but I may have to pull it back. I have a pepsi turtle coming but I know Harold (yobokies) has the four most popular "stock" bezel inserts available......might be worth it to switch it over to the black. Nice thing about the pepsi turtle, it has a black dial and chapter ring.

Things that make you go hmmmmmmm.........


----------



## hamleto (Feb 24, 2015)

khd said:


> One of the key things about the double dome is that you don't get any distortion, even at a very oblique angle... I've never had a single dome crystal but I believe you get significant distortions?
> 
> That might help you decide, depending on how important legibility is to you


Thanks, this the kind of answer I needed.

Regarding bevel on edge? Just looking or also this has a thechicsl technical importance?

I see new watch crystals and original srp is without bevel around, vintage divers instead present the bevel. Why?

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Any high dome Acrylic crystal mod for Turtle? ;-)


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay getting one soon. One question. Are the dial colors the same on the 777 and 779?


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

jtaka1 said:


> Okay getting one soon. One question. Are the dial colors the same on the 777 and 779?


Yes they should be - 779 is black dial
779 does not have blue dial like skx009

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

hamleto said:


> Thanks, this the kind of answer I needed.
> 
> Regarding bevel on edge? Just looking or also this has a thechicsl technical importance?
> 
> ...


Sorry I don't know the answer to that one, hopefully someone else will be able to help :-s


----------



## aegon (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Tom_ZG said:


> Yes they should be - 779 is black dial
> 779 does not have blue dial like skx009
> 
> sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


Thank you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

aegon said:


>


Where did you get that strap?


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

artblakey said:


> Any news of your turtle, speed200??


After 5 months I´ve got it at the local post office. next monday I´ll will get it.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

why in the name of all that is holy does the 779 have a black dial??? a pepsi version of the 773 would be so much better..

I guess if i get a pepsi turtle... it is going to have to be the PADI one... black dial Pepsi is not for me...


----------



## cundall23 (Aug 27, 2013)

Decided to wear mine today for the first time in a month or so. Gave it a few shakes to get it started and something is rattling around inside! o|

This thing has never been dropped or banged against anything. Trying to decided if I want to open it up and see what's falls out or just send it off to Seiko since it is under warranty. Very irritating on a watch that is barely 6 months old.


----------



## Hooahmonster (Feb 26, 2014)

I finally got a Pepsi Turtle!!! Found a US seller on eBay and acted fast enough while he had them in stock. 
I like the band and I'm not having any sort of dust/lint problems with it. I will say it is maybe the most comfortable band I've had on a Seiko Diver.


I could post a pic, but having a simple OEM one is kind of boring and I'm looking to dress it up a bit.

What's the word on braclets - Strapcode or are there better options out there? I saw a post awhile back someone on eBay was selling with the MM clasp, but didn't see any opinion on it. I'd ideally like to put a MM clasp on the bracelet at some point.


A few pages ago, someone posted a Turtle on an Isofrane look alike - to whoever knows:  where can that band be found?


----------



## Hooahmonster (Feb 26, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## kartadmin (Jan 11, 2016)

whats the used price in general for these new turtles ? i found couple on eBay and WUS forums for around 315 and an extra 20 for additional straps.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Hooahmonster said:


> I finally got a Pepsi Turtle!!! Found a US seller on eBay and acted fast enough while he had them in stock.
> I like the band and I'm not having any sort of dust/lint problems with it. I will say it is maybe the most comfortable band I've had on a Seiko Diver.
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about this one?










It's a borealis strap, it's an amazing strap, very supple and comfortable on the wrist...here's a thread on it.
STOP EVERYTHING YOU'RE DOING...and spend $15 right now !
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2776034


----------



## Hooahmonster (Feb 26, 2014)

That is the strap. Thank you. $15 makes it even sweeter!


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Hooahmonster said:


> A few pages ago, someone posted a Turtle on an Isofrane look alike - to whoever knows: where can that band be found?


Or it could be an Obris Morgan. Awsome straps from what I'm reading. I'll be ordering a few as soon as I can decide which colors. There is an entire thread dedicated to reviewing it and comparing it against the well known Isofrane and the Borealis.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/stra...9.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1572970?page=1


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Or it could be an Obris Morgan. Awsome straps from what I'm reading. I'll be ordering a few as soon as I can decide which colors. There is an entire thread dedicated to reviewing it and comparing it against the well known Isofrane and the Borealis.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/stra...9.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1572970?page=1


From the review of the Obris it mentions that if you have smaller than 7" wrists it doesn't fit properly, my borealis strap on my 6.5" wrist fits beautifully in the 2nd to last hole.


----------



## Wizkid (Feb 6, 2013)

Are people still loving this watch. I was super excited on paper, but have gone to the store 3x to try them and I'm not feeling it in person.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Wizkid said:


> Are people still loving this watch. I was super excited on paper, but have gone to the store 3x to try them and I'm not feeling it in person.


maybe it just ain't for you... I saw my 777 in a store and bought it, even though I had no intention of buying one, yet anyways.. I immediately just thought yes this is for me.. but then again maybe not so much for you..

if you've tried it 3 times and it ain't doing it for you maybe it doesn't?

I very much like mine however having owned it a couple weeks now.


----------



## kartadmin (Jan 11, 2016)

my first seiko .. first dive .. second watch ever owned.


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Wizkid said:


> Are people still loving this watch. I was super excited on paper, but have gone to the store 3x to try them and I'm not feeling it in person.


I love my SRP777. It's the best watch I have ever owned, though I've just recently caught the bug. Before this it was a quartz Swiss Army Officer's Ratchet.

It looks great without being flashy. It's got a great movement. It's very comfortable. You can put it on any strap and it'll look great.

When I saw it, I knew it was for me. I pulled the trigger immediately.

The history behind in it appeals to me as well.

I've had it since mid Feb, and it hasn't come off my wrist much since then.


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

kartadmin said:


> my first seiko .. first dive .. second watch ever owned.


Nice strap! What is it?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

muchacho_ said:


> I've just posted a review of my SRP773 Turtle on my blog if you're interested
> 
> Seiko TURTLE SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Hello muchacho_,

Perhaps I missed it or someone else asked but where is your blog? Tapatalk does not allow me to click on the link and when I used Chrome on my phone, it took me to your Flickr page. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kartadmin (Jan 11, 2016)

Hadley Roma MS784 22mm Regular Brown Oil Tan Waterproof Leather Men's Watch Band


theaustinbuddha said:


> Nice strap! What is it?


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

dsbe90 said:


> Hello muchacho_,
> 
> Perhaps I missed it or someone else asked but where is your blog? Tapatalk does not allow me to click on the link and when I used Chrome on my phone, it took me to your Flickr page. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lug2Lug - a blog about watches


----------



## men (Oct 7, 2013)

Thx for sharing. Nice review!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm in !

Just picked this one up from Bangkok Airport. I was hoping they would have some great Seiko's in to tempt me. I wasn't wrong. This was the only Turtle variant they had though. :-!

cheers.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Love my 775 but my 6309 still tops the list for me.



















Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## kartadmin (Jan 11, 2016)

Are the dimensions for 6309 literally the same as 775 ? tome it looks a tad wider ... maybe i need more coffee to wake up this morning ....


mario24601 said:


> Love my 775 but my 6309 still tops the list for me.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

775 is lil larger overall. I'll take side by sides. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

kartadmin said:


> Are the dimensions for 6309 literally the same as 775 ? tome it looks a tad wider ... maybe i need more coffee to wake up this morning ....





mario24601 said:


> 775 is lil larger overall. I'll take side by sides.


Maybe ... --> Turtle vs Turtle: Looking at the 6309 and the SRP77x's - worn&wound


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

775 on a Tudor Heritage Chrono fabric strap. A perfect fit and a perfect match :-!


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Love my 775 but my 6309 still tops the list for me.


Is this a yobokies or a crystaltimes sapphire?


----------



## Vedranvex (Mar 20, 2016)

theaustinbuddha said:


> I love my SRP777. It's the best watch I have ever owned, though I've just recently caught the bug. Before this it was a quartz Swiss Army Officer's Ratchet.
> 
> It looks great without being flashy. It's got a great movement. It's very comfortable. You can put it on any strap and it'll look great.
> 
> ...


same here, I was looking the skx series but then the history of the turtle appealed to me, as well as the movement

Great watch had it for a few days and can't wait to see it on new straps. Have to make a pic of it.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

775 on Colareb Siena


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Turdle


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulls23 (May 15, 2016)

I love this watch! Sadly, it runs 16 seconds slow every day. Has anyone found a resting position that would make it run faster?

I've tried face up, down, and perpendicular, and it seems to keep the same (slow) time.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lanceteer said:


> Is this a yobokies or a crystaltimes sapphire?


CT

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Seems others had already compared but as promised here are pics.

6309 measures 44mm width, 45.5mm lug to lug.

775 is 45mm width and 47.5mm lug to lug.










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm enjoying my 773. A bit larger than what I'm used to for a beater diver, but there is so much to love here. Finally coming around to it on NATO (and it doesn't hurt that I've got it on a Toxic, my favorite NATO ever).


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

dukerules said:


> I'm enjoying my 773. A bit larger than what I'm used to for a beater diver, but there is so much to love here. Finally coming around to it on NATO (and it doesn't hurt that I've got it on a Toxic, my favorite NATO ever).


Twins! Plus one on the Toxics - just picked up a couple and color me very impressed!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

summertime ...


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

After 5 months waiting and getting the same desilignament here is mine. 


















Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

A few more pictures of it





































Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Vedranvex (Mar 20, 2016)

does anybody have pics with some colorful NATO straps with the turtle?


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

speed200 said:


> After 5 months waiting and getting the same desilignament here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FINALLY!! You should get an award for 'longest wait'!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

oldspice said:


> FINALLY!! You should get an award for 'longest wait'!


Bought from a German store and the run out of stock they say.

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Saonoi (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

From this...







To this







The Dagaz handset is nice but I missed the Seiko " burn your eyes" lume.
The NATO looks great, it just stays wet too long after getting wet.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Vedranvex said:


> does anybody have pics with some colorful NATO straps with the turtle?


i have worn my 777 with a orange 5 ring Zulu


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

dukerules said:


> I'm enjoying my 773. A bit larger than what I'm used to for a beater diver, but there is so much to love here. Finally coming around to it on NATO (and it doesn't hurt that I've got it on a Toxic, my favorite NATO ever).


Great combo! What is it about the Toxics that makes them so great? I've heard them mentioned several times.

I just ordered 2 NATO XII from NATO Strap Co. because of their extra length. At 7.5" wrist, the current NATO I have from Strapcode is nice, but a bit short. I seem to be right between hole 4 and 5. One moving too much and the other too restricting. The buckle is also on the corner of the wrist.

















The NATO XII are supposed to be 12" long. I'm hoping they added some length to the buckle side too and not just cut them longer. We'll see. FYI, they have 25% off everything this wknd. Use USA25 code. Never tried them, but it seemed like a good deal. I ordered the M-technik even though I'm more of an Audi guy. The colors just look awesome I also got the Classic Bond thinking the black and white stripes would play well with the SRP777 face. I'll post some pics when I get them and report back on the lengths.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Great combo! What is it about the Toxics that makes them so great? I've heard them mentioned several times.
> 
> I just ordered 2 NATO XII from NATO Strap Co. because of their extra length. At 7.5" wrist, the current NATO I have from Strapcode is nice, but a bit short. I seem to be right between hole 4 and 5. One moving too much and the other too restricting. The buckle is also on the corner of the wrist.
> 
> ...


Tighter weave nylon. Upgraded hardware. Unmatched customer service.

3 quick reasons


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Headsup:


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

Turtle on a shark mesh. Who loves mesh?


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Great combo! What is it about the Toxics that makes them so great? I've heard them mentioned several times.
> 
> I just ordered 2 NATO XII from NATO Strap Co. because of their extra length. At 7.5" wrist, the current NATO I have from Strapcode is nice, but a bit short. I seem to be right between hole 4 and 5. One moving too much and the other too restricting. The buckle is also on the corner of the wrist.
> 
> ...


I have about 5 from natostrapco, 2 of them are their 12", they are longer but they are thicker as well which increases the height of the watch head. I've seen that they have a new XII which are thinner though. Great customer service and quality from natostrapco as well, I had a black XII with a defective buckle and in 5 days had a replacement at my door in Portugal.


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Just loving turtles!









Sent via carrier pigeon...


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Bulls23 said:


> View attachment 8271002
> 
> 
> I love this watch! Sadly, it runs 16 seconds slow every day. Has anyone found a resting position that would make it run faster?
> ...


I've just got mine since yesterday, but I've noticed that after using it for about 14h he loose about 2s.
Went to bed and put him crown down for about 7h and he gain those two seconds. Now is spot on again. Let's see the next days.










Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Liked it so much yesterday, wearing again today. Currently the average rate is -1.5 s/d which is another reason I'm enjoying it.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Welp, some more SRP773K1's popped back IN Stock on Skywatches.sg for $245 USD.

I jumped on one this time, although it certainly seems too low to be true considering the prices elsewhere.

See what happens! If it works out, I am incredibly excited to get this on the wrist.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

My favorite watch!

Ordered the original bracelet as well, should arrive in the last week of June.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

KJRye said:


> Welp, some more SRP773K1's popped back IN Stock on Skywatches.sg for $245 USD.
> 
> I jumped on one this time, although it certainly seems too low to be true considering the prices elsewhere.
> 
> See what happens! If it works out, I am incredibly excited to get this on the wrist.


FWIW, some of us ordered from one of the ebay sellers out of singapore, came with an AD intl warranty card stamped by skywatches.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

artblakey said:


> FWIW, some of us ordered from one of the ebay sellers out of singapore, came with an AD intl warranty card stamped by skywatches.


Good to know, I have dealt with them once in the past with no issues, and have mostly seen favourable feedback on them.

It just seems low compared to even the low-average I've been seeing lately, so I have some concern that they could be reselling those that are returned with alignment or bezel dent issues, at a reduced cost.


----------



## JonA1 (Jun 22, 2015)

I ordered the same watch Srp 773 for the same price the last time they had it in stock. The watch arrived in Norway 3 days later and the watch is without any alignment issues or dented bezel as far as I can see. Signed and stamped warranty card and in original Seiko box (payed extra for the box and fastest possible shipping) I would not hesitate buying from them again.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

KJRye said:


> Welp, some more SRP773K1's popped back IN Stock on Skywatches.sg for $245 USD.
> 
> I jumped on one this time, although it certainly seems too low to be true considering the prices elsewhere.
> 
> See what happens! If it works out, I am incredibly excited to get this on the wrist.


B

Been checking back every day and just pulled the trigger 30 minutes ago! I really wanted the new rubber/ silicone strap, but oh well.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Skywatches are a Seiko AD? I thought they were grey market.


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

KJRye said:


> some more SRP773K1's popped back IN Stock on Skywatches.sg for $245 USD.
> 
> I jumped on one this time


Just read your post and decided to jump right after you. Fingers crossed!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sad to say but selling my turtle to help fund an MM300. But I might be back when the PADI comes out lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

dsquared24 said:


> Sad to say but selling my turtle to help fund an MM300. But I might be back when the PADI comes out lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy the MM! It's worth every yen:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## T6061 (Mar 20, 2012)

I managed to pick up a 773 on Amazon (US) for $230 thanks to a Camelx3 alert. I too couldn't believe the price but with Amazon I took a chance. The watch showed up a week later (no alignment or dent issues) from a seller that shipped out of Germany. No longer listed on Amazon for anything close to that price. Picked up a Crafter Blue 22mm universal dive strap that works great on my smallish wrist (6.75-7.00in). Nice and pliable with not too much overhang.:-!

Cheers,


----------



## Whitershadeofpale (Apr 17, 2016)

ToniDaTyga said:


> Just loving turtles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would that be one of those leather back turtles?


----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Whitershadeofpale said:


> Would that be one of those leather back turtles?


You mean like that?









Sent via carrier pigeon...


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm trying to decide on Strapcode's oyster or an oyster from Uncle Seiko. Both have solid end links and taper down to 18mm, but Strapcode uses screws and Uncle Seiko uses pins. Which bracelet should I choose, lads? I'm partial to screws, but the Strapcode bracelet is a little more expensive.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

JMSP1992 said:


> I'm trying to decide on Strapcode's oyster or an oyster from Uncle Seiko. Both have solid end links and taper down to 18mm, but Strapcode uses screws and Uncle Seiko uses pins. Which bracelet should I choose, lads? I'm partial to screws, but the Strapcode bracelet is a little more expensive.


In my opinion, my satisfaction will far exceed the cost difference between the two, especially if you plan on keeping the watch for years. It should also come down to your budget too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsamirul (Dec 13, 2015)

Bulls23 said:


> View attachment 8271002
> 
> 
> I love this watch! Sadly, it runs 16 seconds slow every day. Has anyone found a resting position that would make it run faster?
> ...


Nice combination! Planning to swap a leather strap to my 775 too.

May I ask where did you get the leather strap from? I like how thick it is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Great combo! What is it about the Toxics that makes them so great? I've heard them mentioned several times.
> 
> I just ordered 2 NATO XII from NATO Strap Co. because of their extra length. At 7.5" wrist, the current NATO I have from Strapcode is nice, but a bit short. I seem to be right between hole 4 and 5. One moving too much and the other too restricting. The buckle is also on the corner of the wrist.
> 
> ...


You need to adjust how that strap is mounted at the lugs. The bottom portion at 6 o'clock should be nearly flush with the lugs versus so far down.








Once you do that, the buckle will be more centered on the bottom of your wrist.

David


----------



## Hooahmonster (Feb 26, 2014)

JMSP1992 said:


> I'm trying to decide on Strapcode's oyster or an oyster from Uncle Seiko. Both have solid end links and taper down to 18mm, but Strapcode uses screws and Uncle Seiko uses pins. Which bracelet should I choose, lads? I'm partial to screws, but the Strapcode bracelet is a little more expensive.


Since both bracelets taper to 18mm has anyone tried the fit of a Marine Master clasp on a non OEM Turtle bracelet? I know it'll fit, but does it look good?


----------



## Bulls23 (May 15, 2016)

itsamirul said:


> Nice combination! Planning to swap a leather strap to my 775 too.
> 
> May I ask where did you get the leather strap from? I like how thick it is!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I got it on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Leather-Wristwatch-Watchband-Stainless/dp/B016PXQBIA

I was surprised how nice it was considering the very low price.


----------



## kartadmin (Jan 11, 2016)

thats not how it works. thats not how any of this works. 


ToniDaTyga said:


> You mean like that?


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

KJRye said:


> Welp, some more SRP773K1's popped back IN Stock on Skywatches.sg for $245 USD.
> 
> I jumped on one this time, although it certainly seems too low to be true considering the prices elsewhere.
> 
> See what happens! If it works out, I am incredibly excited to get this on the wrist.


Totally legitimate, that's where I got mine for about the same price a few weeks ago.


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

JMSP1992 said:


> I'm trying to decide on Strapcode's oyster or an oyster from Uncle Seiko. Both have solid end links and taper down to 18mm, but Strapcode uses screws and Uncle Seiko uses pins. Which bracelet should I choose, lads? I'm partial to screws, but the Strapcode bracelet is a little more expensive.


Spend the cash and get the OEM Seiko bracelet. You'll thank yourself later.


----------



## blansky (Feb 10, 2012)

JMSP1992 said:


> I'm trying to decide on Strapcode's oyster or an oyster from Uncle Seiko. Both have solid end links and taper down to 18mm, but Strapcode uses screws and Uncle Seiko uses pins. Which bracelet should I choose, lads? I'm partial to screws, but the Strapcode bracelet is a little more expensive.


PM sent about Ventura.


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

While the Strapcode bracelets are great (I have three), the OEM one is significantly better finished with smaller tolerances and a fancy buckle. And that's saying something, since the OEM's solid endlinks have some wiggle and gap.

That being said, I don't know what the fuss is about screws. They back out and require removable loctite, they're easy to cross-thread and strip, and replacement parts are much more expensive.

Give me an old-fashioned pin and collar any time. Annoying to change, but they're never going anywhere once they're in. Just my $0.02.



JMSP1992 said:


> I'm trying to decide on Strapcode's oyster or an oyster from Uncle Seiko. Both have solid end links and taper down to 18mm, but Strapcode uses screws and Uncle Seiko uses pins. Which bracelet should I choose, lads? I'm partial to screws, but the Strapcode bracelet is a little more expensive.


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> You need to adjust how that strap is mounted at the lugs. The bottom portion at 6 o'clock should be nearly flush with the lugs versus so far down.
> Once you do that, the buckle will be more centered on the bottom of your wrist.
> David


Thanks David. I thought I had done that, but I only moved it as far as the bottom portion would allow while the strap was laying flat. I was worried that the end piece might come in contact with the lugs and scratch it. On your recommendation I moved it further down and let the bottom piece run much shorter underneath. It's a much better fit. Thank you. It does "puff out" on the backend, but I'll keep trying to adjust it.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Nothing wrong with sky watches I got mine from there and it was very quick with delivery 
warranty card, box what more do you want?
what I've noticed with sky watches is they have more stock coming in all the time so if out of stock just keep checking 

I also installed a double dome crystal and I can tell you that it is a very nice looking seiko movement with a signed rotor wheel


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

My Blakurtle


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

artblakey said:


> My Blakurtle


~~~~is that the bracelet from your 775 Art?

best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~~is that the bracelet from your 775 Art?
> 
> best,
> 
> ...


Bingo!


----------



## Roflwithbj (Sep 16, 2015)

Just got my 775 last night from WatchingYou77. Just in time to take with me out of town. I don't think I'll keep it on this leather Zulu I had laying around but I do like this color with the black and gilt.


----------



## DanIWCBP (Apr 22, 2016)

Monkeynuts said:


> Nothing wrong with sky watches I got mine from there and it was very quick with delivery
> warranty card, box what more do you want?
> what I've noticed with sky watches is they have more stock coming in all the time so if out of stock just keep checking
> 
> I also installed a double dome crystal and I can tell you that it is a very nice looking seiko movement with a signed rotor wheel


Yes, they have been operating for a while and are a reputable online dealer in Singapore with a physical store.








SRP775 mod w dome crystal


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

775 on a ToxicNato.


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> 775 on a ToxicNato.


Really enjoying my ToxicNatos. Excellent options with different finishes on the hardware.


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

artblakey said:


> My Blakurtle


Ugh making me want to get a bracelet


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

james.fort said:


> Really enjoying my ToxicNatos. Excellent options with different finishes on the hardware.


Agreed and me as well. Actually bought mine from Terry before he opened his online store. Great person to deal with.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

summertime


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just noticed that my 777 has got some scratches on the glass near the 4 mark. Just send e-mail to Germany making a complaint about it. 
Is there any shapyre glass for it? 

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> summertime
> 
> View attachment 8310442


Finally .. I like more than the 284 !!!

G... ...iPhone 5s


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Is there a trick to putting the SRP775 back on the stock bracelet?! I struggled with this last night a little longer than I'd like to admit. Thanks!


----------



## Giasuko (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy (and let's give that longines legend diver a rest...)!


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

Finally got a new strap in that I am happy to wear on it. Dibstraps from Etsy, vegetable tanned leather, black stitching. This is gonna age gorgeously.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Is there a trick to putting the SRP775 back on the stock bracelet?! I struggled with this last night a little longer than I'd like to admit. Thanks!


You're not alone. Comes off quick, but putting it back on is a pain in the ass.


----------



## kartadmin (Jan 11, 2016)

thats a gorgeous look. their point stitching straps look equally good too |>


biogon said:


> Finally got a new strap in that I am happy to wear on it. Dibstraps from Etsy, vegetable tanned leather, black stitching. This is gonna age gorgeously


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

My Pepsi Turtle came in today. The silicone strap is a lint magnet, so I switched it to a set of Bonetto Cinturini straps. Pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

speed200 said:


> Just noticed that my 777 has got some scratches on the glass near the 4 mark. Just send e-mail to Germany making a complaint about it.
> Is there any shapyre glass for it?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


Check eBay for Seiko spr777 sapphire. Crystaltimes makes two different crystals. Also check with Yobokies.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Henk Hoving (Apr 12, 2013)

Finally gave in and bought the SRP777 a few weeks ago, and I have to say that I'm very impressed with it, it is worth the extra cost compared to the SKX007. Plus, a local AD here had a 25% discount on Seiko's. The SRP777 came on the silicon strap, much better than the strap fitted into the SKX series, but I do not like the oversized buckle so I've replaced that one with the SKX version. Looks better and it won't get caught behind stuff during diving as the original. 
Last weekend I've fitted the BoR bracelet for a different look.


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

[/QUOTE]Finally gave in and bought the SRP777 a few weeks ago, and I have to say that I'm very impressed with it, it is worth the extra cost compared to the SKX007. Plus, a local AD here had a 25% discount on Seiko's. The SRP777 came on the silicon strap, much better than the strap fitted into the SKX series, but I do not like the oversized buckle so I've replaced that one with the SKX version. Looks better and it won't get caught behind stuff during diving as the original. 
Last weekend I've fitted the BoR bracelet for a different look.[/QUOTE]

That looks amazing! Where did you get the bracelet? How wide at the clasp, 18 or 20mm?

Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Henk Hoving said:


> Finally gave in and bought the SRP777 a few weeks ago, and I have to say that I'm very impressed with it, it is worth the extra cost compared to the SKX007. Plus, a local AD here had a 25% discount on Seiko's. The SRP777 came on the silicon strap, much better than the strap fitted into the SKX series, but I do not like the oversized buckle so I've replaced that one with the SKX version. Looks better and it won't get caught behind stuff during diving as the original.
> Last weekend I've fitted the BoR bracelet for a different look.


It's Yobokies BOR, right? Did it came directly with Seiko clasp, or it's an upgrade? Interested to know if it's 22-20 or 22-18 as well.

Thanks!
Nicola


----------



## Henk Hoving (Apr 12, 2013)

The bracelet comes from Harold, and it's a perfect fit to the case and the links are wonderful machined. I've added the (20mm) Seiko clasp myself, I'm very content with the result and find it much better looking than the standard or the aftermarket Oyster. It looks more 'vintage' and classy.


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Henk Hoving said:


> The bracelet comes from Harold, and it's a perfect fit to the case and the links are wonderful machined. I've added the (20mm) Seiko clasp myself, I'm very content with the result and find it much better looking than the standard or the aftermarket Oyster. It looks more 'vintage' and classy.


Thank you very much! 
One last question: 
Does it work with Seiko's fat spring bars or is thinner needed?

Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## Henk Hoving (Apr 12, 2013)

boz80 said:


> Thank you very much!
> One last question:
> Does it work with Seiko's fat spring bars or is thinner needed?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


It takes the standard thick Seiko springbars, taken from the original silicon strap.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Henk Hoving said:


> The bracelet comes from Harold, and it's a perfect fit to the case and the links are wonderful machined. I've added the (20mm) Seiko clasp myself, I'm very content with the result and find it much better looking than the standard or the aftermarket Oyster. It looks more 'vintage' and classy.


Thanks! My only concern is due to the width at the clasp, I much prefer 18 over 20 :-/
I agree with you about appearance, perfect match with the turtle!
Can you post a wrist picture? If possiible taken from side in order to see If it seems too large to me or not 

Inviato dal mio SM-T705 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Spring-Diver said:


> Check eBay for Seiko spr777 sapphire. Crystaltimes makes two different crystals. Also check with Yobokies.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Just bought one new single domed glass from him last night. Now I've to wait several days or weeks for it. Then I'll take the watch to change the glass and align it. Thanks.

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Henk Hoving (Apr 12, 2013)

piumach said:


> Thanks! My only concern is due to the width at the clasp, I much prefer 18 over 20 :-/
> I agree with you about appearance, perfect match with the turtle!
> Can you post a wrist picture? If possiible taken from side in order to see If it seems too large to me or not
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T705 utilizzando Tapatalk


Sure, hope this helpes...:


----------



## Henk Hoving (Apr 12, 2013)

I must add that I have VERY small wrists...


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Henk Hoving said:


> Sure, hope this helpes...:


Pretty much! Thanks a lot for the pictures, it's a beautiful bracelet but it's too wide at the clasp as I tough... for my taste I need a 22-18 definitely. Thanks, you 've just save me almost 100 us 

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Hokiechris (Apr 22, 2016)

I took the plunge and ordered a 773K1 from eBay. The price was good and it shipped from the US so I went for it. I had looked into getting one from Skywatches but the website showed none in stock. I paid about $25 more for the one on eBay.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Hokiechris said:


> I took the plunge and ordered a 773K1 from eBay. The price was good and it shipped from the US so I went for it. I had looked into getting one from Skywatches but the website showed none in stock. I paid about $25 more for the one on eBay.


~~~welcome to the fold

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Here's my Bat Turtle!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

Custom coin edge with SKX size insert opening


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

a new one, thanks to yesterdays rain:


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm wanting to rock a 773 on my upcoming trip to the Bahamas. I really want the Roman numeral day wheel but watches88 seems unwilling to check bezel/chapter ring alignment for me prior to shipping it to me. Any suggestions?


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

helvetica said:


> Custom coin edge with SKX size insert opening


Oh, very interesting. Completely custom, as in a one-off, or is one of our favorite modders making these?

Thanks!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

The Batman version in Amazon is tempting me so much...


----------



## Greenbuttskunk (Jul 26, 2012)

Has anyone put a black day/date wheel on a 773? I'm curious if that would look better than the white.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Greenbuttskunk said:


> Has anyone put a black day/date wheel on a 773? I'm curious if that would look better than the white.


It would clash with the white lume indices a bit too much... Maybe a black day wheel, but keep a white date wheel - maybe that might fit somewhat...


----------



## Greenbuttskunk (Jul 26, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> It would clash with the white lume indices a bit too much... Maybe a black day wheel, but keep a white date wheel - maybe that might fit somewhat...


Thanks for the reply. The clashing is my concern, I was kinda wondering if the black would work in the same way I think it works on the sarb017.


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

piumach said:


> Pretty much! Thanks a lot for the pictures, it's a beautiful bracelet but it's too wide at the clasp as I tough... for my taste I need a 22-18 definitely. Thanks, you 've just save me almost 100 us
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


Hi 
maybe you can buy 22mm end links with 20mm bracelet. Ask harold for that, maybe will work

Best regards


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Greenbuttskunk said:


> Has anyone put a black day/date wheel on a 773? I'm curious if that would look better than the white.





Greenbuttskunk said:


> Thanks for the reply. The clashing is my concern, I was kinda wondering if the black would work in the same way I think it works on the sarb017.


Got me curious. Here's a photoshop hack job:










Sources: Original photos via skywatches
SNZG day/date (http://www.skywatches.com.sg/review...5d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/s/n/snzg13j1_1_1_1_1.jpg)
SRP773 (http://www.skywatches.com.sg/review...ab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/s/r/srp773k1_1.jpg)


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

biogon said:


> Oh, very interesting. Completely custom, as in a one-off, or is one of our favorite modders making these?
> 
> Thanks!


my watchmaker made them, i believe he has them for sale in small batch
https://www.instagram.com/monteurhorloges/


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

helvetica said:


> my watchmaker made them, i believe he has them for sale in small batch
> https://www.instagram.com/monteurhorloges/


Any contact link you can forward? I'd love to get a price.
Thanks in advance,
dP


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice, gif. White works much better imo. Better balance/symmetry.



artblakey said:


> Got me curious. Here's a photoshop hack job:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Greenbuttskunk (Jul 26, 2012)

artblakey said:


> Got me curious. Here's a photoshop hack job:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome, thanks!

I actually like the black, however, not sure I like it enough to go through the trouble to pull of the mod......if and when I finally pull the trigger on a turtle


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

artblakey said:


> Got me curious. Here's a photoshop hack job:...


Thanks! Your photoshop job makes it obvious in my eyes: It doesn't match. While this works on the black dial (SRP775/777), it looks out of place here.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Love this watch:-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> Cheers
> Shannon


i do like those toxic natos... i'm going to get one at some point, i only wish they'd offer it in _that _same material, but in dark maroon red.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Would be so cool to get a kanji day wheel into one of these....


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> Any contact link you can forward? I'd love to get a price.
> Thanks in advance,
> dP


Hi Dan, he can be reach through e-mail [email protected]
however he's a little old school and only take money transfer such as Western Union for overseas orders unfortunately. PayPal is a little confusing for him.


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

777 on the 777.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Has anyone considered slimming the width of this case a touch? Make it a cross between an 'almost-Turtle' and an overweight SKX?

Just curious what that would look like. 


David


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

If only it was still sunday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SRP779 on a ToxicNato.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

That would be a cool color. Send Terry a request. Who knows, if he gets enough, he'll start selling that color too.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Just got a message that my 775 is ready for pick up at my local AD from its SECOND trip in a month to the Portuguese Seiko SC....hope it comes back all good!!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> That would be a cool color. Send Terry a request. Who knows, if he gets enough, he'll start selling that color too.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


sent. everyone should help a bunch of brothers get a dark red toxic nato! i wonder, especially if they got a bunch of requests all at the same time!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Turtle SRP773

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

5 ring 20mm leather Zulu

Found it in an auction on eBay a week or so ago...bid on it ($7 to my door) mainly for my SBDC001, but yet to fit it up, to that watch. Lousy camera pic (dial is out of focus) but shows how light brown leather goes with the 775 Turtle, for those that are curious

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"It's kind of like when my doctor asks me how much I drink. Over what time period? It's not unheard of for me to drink 6-12 beers in an evening, but that usually also means that I drank 6-12 beers for the weekend, 6-12 beers for the week, and probably 6-12 beers for the month. So the answer is 6-12 beers, but if you interpret it one way, I'm an alcoholic, and if you interpret it the other, I really should drink more." 
S. Bream, Binge Drinker


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

What about a homage turtle b-)


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> Just got a message that my 775 is ready for pick up at my local AD from its SECOND trip in a month to the Portuguese Seiko SC....hope it comes back all good!!


Just came back from the AD and I'm happy to announce that it's going back for a THIRD time...WTF?!? They cleaned the dust particles, but left the trademarked misaligned bezel and chapter ring, and the less important misaligned hands!!!

What really pisses me off is that after it was sent the last time, I request that they adjust the movement to +/- 1 sd for my inconvenience of sending it off a second time because of their mistakes, and all they could respond was "it's working within specs, so no". Not even an apology!!!

Sorry for the rant guys....

Think this is the dude that worked on my watch...


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

Beautiful pair and photo!

Any chance you have a photo of it next to the Turtle to compare the lug-to-lug and the thickness? I am thinking of picking up an MM300 to match my SRP775 and SBBN031... kind of a modern Seiko Diver trifecta.

I have small (6.0") wrists and the Turtle just barely fits the lug-to-lug at 48mm so I'm especially concerned about the MM300's size.

Thanks!



muchacho_ said:


> Seiko Turtle SRP773
> 
> Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear that 

That's why I'm so afraid of buying a 1000m Tuna for example. What happens when I need to replace a battery? There is literally no service point in the whole Europe that I trust enough to send them my precious Seiko.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

JRMARTINS said:


> Just came back from the AD and I'm happy to announce that it's going back for a THIRD time...WTF?!? They cleaned the dust particles, but left the trademarked misaligned bezel and chapter ring, and the less important misaligned hands!!!


Now that's what I call a first-class-PITA experience! o|

Fingers crossed for a happy end next time!

Best!
Bernd


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

biogon unfortunately I don't have such a pic at the moment. I'll try to take one, perhaps tommorow


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

muchacho_ said:


> biogonunfortunately I don't have such a pic at the moment. I'll try to take one, perhaps tommorow


Ok, no worries, just was curious. Love your blog, by the way.

Thanks!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

biogon said:


> Ok, no worries, just was curious. Love your blog, by the way.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you! Much appreciated


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

JRMARTINS said:


> Just came back from the AD and I'm happy to announce that it's going back for a THIRD time...WTF?!? They cleaned the dust particles, but left the trademarked misaligned bezel and chapter ring, and the less important misaligned hands!!!
> 
> What really pisses me off is that after it was sent the last time, I request that they adjust the movement to +/- 1 sd for my inconvenience of sending it off a second time because of their mistakes, and all they could respond was "it's working within specs, so no". Not even an apology!!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant guys....


That sucks. Sorry to hear that. I've been keeping up with your saga because my SRP77 also needs to be sent to the AD for the same reasons. Very slight misalignment and running -42 seconds a day. Reading your experience makes me want to just find a local jeweler and pay whatever it costs to have it fixed locally.


----------



## zen_ (Jun 18, 2015)

It's the heresy of a leather two piece on a diver, but the original rubber strap is working perfectly on a Seiko that actually does spend time in lakes and pools. That strap is never coming off the SKX either, because the one thing I won't miss after wearing it for 15 years is the ordeal of taking those fat spring bars out without drilled lugs.

Thankfully I got one without any QC issues. I actually did have QC and wearability issues with a microbrand diver that I tried, and ended up taking a haircut on before running back to Seiko.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

2 for 1


Posted this pic in WRUW earlier=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Clutter is the manifestation of freedom


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Forgot to mention...gots grass ta cut, after TS Colin ripped through here=


Best,


Jake
Reddick Fla.
Do not mess with the forces of Nature, for thou art small and biodegradable!


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

theaustinbuddha said:


> That sucks. Sorry to hear that. I've been keeping up with your saga because my SRP77 also needs to be sent to the AD for the same reasons. Very slight misalignment and running -42 seconds a day. Reading your experience makes me want to just find a local jeweler and pay whatever it costs to have it fixed locally.


It's a mess the way they are dealing with this. Got a hold of the person in charge on the phone and he finds it strange that the hands are misaligned by about 7/8 minutes when the hour hand is at 6, but only a couple of minutes when it's at 12. Got a feeling they are trying to weasel their way out of this...and quickly came to the conclusion I know more about Seiko then they do!


----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)

Got my batman in the mail yesterday


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

*The first (that I'm aware of) SRP775K1 Soxa Mod!!
Duarte @ NEWW hooked me up with a sweet makeover of an already awesome watch. Just got it in yesterday, and i can't stop looking at it. The perfect watch for a die hard Pittsburgh Pirates fan! Check this out guys!

































And here are two turtles hangin out!

















Have a great day turtle freaks!
*


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I love the doxa mod! Nice one. Hopefully there will be more aftermarket bezel insert for turtles in the near future.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 8368650
> View attachment 8368658


Awesome mod!!! :-!

LE Sumo hands? And what dial? Who makes the bezel? I must make one:-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

biogon said:


> Any chance you have a photo of it next to the Turtle to compare the lug-to-lug and the thickness? I am thinking of picking up an MM300 to match my SRP775 and SBBN031... kind of a modern Seiko Diver trifecta.
> 
> I have small (6.0") wrists and the Turtle just barely fits the lug-to-lug at 48mm so I'm especially concerned about the MM300's size.


*biogon*, I don't think you'll have any problems there, if you're ok with the Turtle and Tuna. 
I own the MM300, a black Turtle and a SKX pepsi, my wrist is just under 6" and I am perfectly happy with all 3 watches. The MM300 definitely wears small, other than thickness and weight, it feels just a tad bigger than the SKX and smaller than the turtle on the wrist. I've never tried a Tuna but I'd imagine it's much bigger than all the above mentioned.

I'll let *muchacho_* who's much better with a camera do the photo comparison for you, get that MM300, you won't regret it! :-!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Last week I introduced my SRP775 to some friendly folks from the tribe of the Terracottas, who live in my garden. They were very delighted about the new turtles from Seiko. I think the facial expression of their leader tells it all:









And another one from the rainy days:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 8369346


Great shot 🏼


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Stargate I dial and Ridwan bezel 


Spring-Diver said:


> Awesome mod!!! :-!
> 
> LE Sumo hands? And what dial? Who makes the bezel? I must make one:-d
> 
> ...


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

L84AD8, Oooooooooooh. And here I had just about written the MM300 off.

The Tuna has a lot of presence due to the shroud but has a very short (aka negative) lug-to-lug so there's no overhang off the side of the wrist.

Now I'm definitely going to have to look harder for one.... I thank you but my wallet is crying! 



L84AD8 said:


> *biogon*, I don't think you'll have any problems there, if you're ok with the Turtle and Tuna.
> I own the MM300, a black Turtle and a SKX pepsi, my wrist is just under 6" and I am perfectly happy with all 3 watches. The MM300 definitely wears small, other than thickness and weight, it feels just a tad bigger than the SKX and smaller than the turtle on the wrist. I've never tried a Tuna but I'd imagine it's much bigger than all the above mentioned.


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

Man, that mod really reminds me of a 6105/6309 hybrid.... I like it!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

L84AD8 said:


> *biogon*, I don't think you'll have any problems there, if you're ok with the Turtle and Tuna.
> I own the MM300, a black Turtle and a SKX pepsi, my wrist is just under 6" and I am perfectly happy with all 3 watches. The MM300 definitely wears small, other than thickness and weight, it feels just a tad bigger than the SKX and smaller than the turtle on the wrist. I've never tried a Tuna but I'd imagine it's much bigger than all the above mentioned.
> 
> I'll let *muchacho_* who's much better with a camera do the photo comparison for you, get that MM300, you won't regret it! :-!





biogon said:


> L84AD8, Oooooooooooh. And here I had just about written the MM300 off.
> 
> The Tuna has a lot of presence due to the shroud but has a very short (aka negative) lug-to-lug so there's no overhang off the side of the wrist.
> 
> Now I'm definitely going to have to look harder for one.... I thank you but my wallet is crying!


As much as I love the Turtle re-issues I've decided its just a tad too big for my wrists and opted to move them in favor of the original models which are slightly smaller overall. SKX007 is the perfect size for me, and I can pull off my Tuna barely. Hopefully an MM300 will be incoming in the not too far off future for me, (although I just learned about smaller wearing affordable micro chronos so that might distract me for a while)


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

1979 Scuby 6306


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

SDGenius said:


> Stargate I dial and Ridwan bezel


Thanks :-!


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Just bought an OEM SRP775 bracelet from a forum member and I can't seem to get it installed on my SRP777. Is there a trick? I feel silly asking, but I also don't want to end up scratching the darn thing. I appreciate any advice. I've been searching, but have not found anything yet.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Just bought an OEM SRP775 bracelet from a forum member and I can't seem to get it installed on my SRP777. Is there a trick? I feel silly asking, but I also don't want to end up scratching the darn thing. I appreciate any advice. I've been searching, but have not found anything yet.


Coupla good tips in here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/installing-bracelet-solid-end-links-what-am-i-missing-1419826.html

Basically you gotta try to nudge the end link as far as it'll go, and with it slightly angled, compress the springbar before slipping it in. It does take a couple of tries to figure out where your hands/fingers need to be, lol.

Here's a silly ikea-style diagram I made of how it works for me, I don't know if it'll help:


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Just bought an OEM SRP775 bracelet from a forum member and I can't seem to get it installed on my SRP777. Is there a trick? I feel silly asking, but I also don't want to end up scratching the darn thing. I appreciate any advice. I've been searching, but have not found anything yet.


You can also mask the lugs with tape to prevent scratches.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

helvetica said:


> Custom coin edge with SKX size insert opening


Where did you purchase the bezel and insert? Gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

That's how I do it also.

These graphics are very helpful! |>

We should bookmark this post, this question will surely be asked again.



artblakey said:


> Coupla good tips in here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/installing-bracelet-solid-end-links-what-am-i-missing-1419826.html
> 
> Basically you gotta try to nudge the end link as far as it'll go, and with it slightly angled, compress the springbar before slipping it in. It does take a couple of tries to figure out where your hands/fingers need to be, lol.
> 
> Here's a silly ikea-style diagram I made of how it works for me, I don't know if it'll help:


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

Great diagram! For some solid endlinks, including this one, I find it easier to do exactly this, but from the bottom side (also puts springbar scratches on the bottom of the lugs).

This is because there's a lip on the inside-bottom of the endlink and you can sometimes slide it up rather than in.



artblakey said:


>


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

nupicasso said:


> Where did you purchase the bezel and insert? Gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bezel is from https://www.instagram.com/monteurhorloges/
and insert is Dagaz


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

and now for something completely casual:











Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice look! So, did your photographer take this or was it self-shot?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

as much as I love my SRP777 (I'm a pretty big guy ..so ) I'm not sure why Seiko felt the need to make the case bigger than the 6309, which is a pretty big watch anyways... even with modern watches tending to be larger I think they could have left the SRP turtles the same case size as the classic 6309's without it having been an issue.

oh well


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Nice look! So, did your photographer take this or was it self-shot?


Thank you! 

Self-shot. I did this on a full frame camera (my trusty old D3) with a manual focus lens (Zeiss 1.4/50) set at f/5.6 prefocussed to 0,8 m and positioned myself with a ruler in the other hand to get the distance right and make life easy. In contrast to the majority of my other wristshots, which where done with a 105 mmm macro lens to show an utmost undistorted view. Much more try and error to position your wrist in the area of focus with the 105 mm, when you do it on your own this way as you surely know.
This picture is cropped, shutter release was time triggered.


----------



## speedyam (Jun 9, 2016)

Got it!









Was going to put it on the rubber strap that came with my 007 that I never used, but I slipped it on the sand nato I was already wearing, and I'm digging it like that for the moment. Really liking this watch so far.


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

After having giving the turtle some thought, I finally broke down and got a Blue Turtle.
I love my Pepsi BFK's colorway, so initially had the plan to change out the blue bezel with that of the SRP779 when they became readily available for a price closer to the 007/009's bezels. But, turns out I'm liking the different shades of blue that I see on the watch depending on the angle. Add to it, I'd like to keep with the Les Bleus theme going on since the day/date wheel on my piece is in english/french.:-!


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Leonardo just arrived. Beautiful ninja turtle


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Self-shot. I did this on a full frame camera (my trusty old D3) with a manual focus lens (Zeiss 1.4/50) set at f/5.6 prefocussed to 0,8 m and positioned myself with a ruler in the other hand to get the distance right and make life easy. In contrast to the majority of my other wristshots, which where done with a 105 mmm macro lens to show an utmost undistorted view. Much more try and error to position your wrist in the area of focus with the 105 mm, when you do it on your own this way as you surely know.
> This picture is cropped, shutter release was time triggered.


I started to drool when I read Zeiss 1.4 50mm....that should make some delicious bokeh!!


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Lionweaver (Mar 1, 2016)

Fujoor said:


> View attachment 8393794


Nice! 
Is that a blue BC 284 strap?
I have the same coming in for my 775 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Self-shot. I did this on a full frame camera (my trusty old D3) with a manual focus lens (Zeiss 1.4/50) set at f/5.6 prefocussed to 0,8 m and positioned myself with a ruler in the other hand to get the distance right and make life easy. In contrast to the majority of my other wristshots, which where done with a 105 mmm macro lens to show an utmost undistorted view. Much more try and error to position your wrist in the area of focus with the 105 mm, when you do it on your own this way as you surely know.
> This picture is cropped, shutter release was time triggered.


Very nice, love the effort and creativity you put into your shots. Great camera, was almost able to work with a Hasselblad FF but that fell through. I figured either someone else took the shot or you did with timer or remote shutter.



JRMARTINS said:


> I started to drool when I read Zeiss 1.4 50mm....that should make some delicious bokeh!!


Yes, more bokeh lol


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

atarione said:


> as much as I love my SRP777 (I'm a pretty big guy ..so ) I'm not sure why Seiko felt the need to make the case bigger than the 6309, which is a pretty big watch anyways... even with modern watches tending to be larger I think they could have left the SRP turtles the same case size as the classic 6309's without it having been an issue.
> 
> oh well


I'm in total agreement with you. What would have been great is if they offered it in the original size and the larger size.


----------



## mattanderson (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

New strap


----------



## Giasuko (Mar 2, 2013)

Ready for work. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## iggu74 (Jun 5, 2013)

Seiko SRP775


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Happy Friday. Loving my SRP777(5)!!!


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah. Bought the blue and gray one. Like them both


----------



## Petrolicious88 (Jan 4, 2016)

My Turtle:


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Is that red stitching I see? Can we see more pics? Which strap is that?


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

New blue ninja turtle 'Leonardo' in a pair of old worn out jeans


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

JRMARTINS said:


> I started to drool when I read Zeiss 1.4 50mm....that should make some delicious bokeh!!


Yes, though my 'old' (classic) Planar gives a rather lively bokeh, which I like.
The problem with a general-formula 50mm lens is that your object in focus has to be ca 45 cm away, you cannot focus below that distance and that makes such a lens not very suitable for small objects. You'd want a macro lens for watches and their details. A typical 50 mm lens is a great versatile tool for general photography (scenes, traveling, lowlight situations like concerts as they are typically fast lenses) or upper body portraits or - speaking about watch photography - for motives in which the watch is only a part of the scene, like e.g. my picture with the turntable in #14 or the every-day-carry shot in #67. Or for wristshots, if you hold your arm sufficiently far way. ;-)

The following picture is only an example what to expect from a non-macro 50mm lense on a full-frame camera magnification wise without using a cropped part (as I did with the 'casual' shot before) and as you asked for bokeh, I give you a 'bokeh-turtle'. 









Ok, and with the turtle in focus this time,very slightly cropped:











studiompd said:


> Very nice, love the effort and creativity you put into your shots. Great camera, was almost able to work with a Hasselblad FF but that fell through. I figured either someone else took the shot or you did with timer or remote shutter.
> 
> Yes, more bokeh lol


Thank you so much! 
I made a new one this night, 105mm here ... my favorite duo ... with bokeh. 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Lionweaver (Mar 1, 2016)

Awesome shots Bernd.|>
Loving the Railmaster as well.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yes, though my 'old' (classic) Planar gives a rather lively bokeh, which I like.
> The problem with a general-formula 50mm lens is that your object in focus has to be ca 45 cm away, you cannot focus below that distance and that makes such a lens not very suitable for small objects. You'd want a macro lens for watches and their details. A typical 50 mm lens is a great versatile tool for general photography (scenes, traveling, lowlight situations like concerts as they are typically fast lenses) or upper body portraits or - speaking about watch photography - for motives in which the watch is only a part of the scene, like e.g. my picture with the turntable in #14 or the every-day-carry shot in #67. Or for wristshots, if you hold your arm sufficiently far way. ;-)
> 
> The following picture is only an example what to expect from a non-macro 50mm lense on a full-frame camera magnification wise without using a cropped part (as I did with the 'casual' shot before) and as you asked for bokeh, I give you a 'bokeh-turtle'.
> ...


I usually use my 50 for portraits, macro would definitely be a must for watch photography, with a remote release and tripod. What are you using for a light source? Great shots by the way


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

JRMARTINS said:


> I usually use my 50 for portraits, macro would definitely be a must for watch photography, with a remote release and tripod. What are you using for a light source?


Btw, the 105mm is a macro (as you surely imagined).

Re the light source:

Every and any light source that's available. I'm no pro and experiment a lot. Besides a flashlight with umbrella and softbox I have a lot of light sources distributed across my room, that I turn on or off depending from where I want the light coming. In addition I sometimes use portable lights (simple bureau lights) that I position somewhere or let them reflect from a wall or cover them with a white blanket for softer light and I even use some flashlights pointing towards walls and the ceiling.
It's a lot try and error and I must confess, that often I'm really surprised how nice my arrangements turn out in the end. ;-)

In the third picture here both watches are simply arranged on a silver board, the light is only the light in my room. As a polarizer only works at certain angles, I eliminated reflections on the dials by lifting a woolen blanket while standing in front of the watches. 
Same e.g. with the whisky shot in #86 and #67.

The pictures from 'the rainy days' in #82 are simply shot near dawn outside, the watch on the rainy bonnet of my car, the one with the newspaper in the same post outside at lunchtime.

In #76 and #78 I positioned a table near the terrace door, when I saw decent sunlight, so it's 2/3 natural light towards the 12 o'clock and the rest is artificial light from the ceiling.

The wristshots with the nylon strap in #51 are a mix of room light and flash with a soft umbrella. (Turn ISO a bit up, if you want to bring in the mix of lights and not let the flash dominate the atmoshpere.) 
The macros in #1 are a mix of natural light ( I positioned a table in a shadier part of my room) and very weak flashlight from a greater distance through an umbrella also.

The ones in #32 were made at night in my backyard garden. The light in the back is coming from the left side through the blinds from my windows illuminating the yard a bit and to the right side there is a white wall and I was experimenting with a flashlight pointed towards the wall in front of the watch and the reflections of the strong flashlight, when I pointed it towards the ground. The output was almost pure coincidence.

The really nice one in #23 is only very dimmed lights from the ceiling but I opened the doors to the left and the right to receive nice reflections on the sides of the turtle's case.

However, the hardest part when I'm done with the sessions is cleaning up the mess I made to bring back the room to a proper condition. :-d

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Soaking the sun

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

Saving for my first turtle this year unless I find one in the wild soon!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Can....not.....wait...till...this...is...released :-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> Can....not.....wait...till...this...is...released :-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the nicest Pepsi Diver I have ever seen.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> That is the nicest Pepsi Diver I have ever seen.


Totally agree!!! 100% AWESOME :-! This would look killer in a DLC version...hmmm??? 

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Spring-Diver said:
> 
> 
> > Can....not.....wait...till...this...is...released
> ...


Best ever. Drooling. Plotting. Saving.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> That is the nicest Pepsi Diver I have ever seen.


+1. I'm thinking this version must be the reason why they gave the SRP779 a black dial.

The text on the dial does have a nice 'hourglass' symmetry, but it's looking a tad crowded.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Admiring each other=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
The heights by great men reached and kept Were not attained by sudden flight, But they, while their companions slept, Were toiling upward in the night.
-Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## Henrikjf (Dec 11, 2015)

Turtle next to some steinharts


----------



## kartadmin (Jan 11, 2016)

is that the default rubber strap for the turtle ?


Henrikjf said:


> Turtle next to some steinharts


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

kartadmin said:


> is that the default rubber strap for the turtle ?


Yes.

Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Originally Posted by *kartadmin*  
is that the default rubber strap for the turtle ?



boz80 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


~~~FWIW, the silicone strap that comes on the SRP777 is very supple. If you like rubber type dive straps, it's one of the best out there. Some complain that it attracts lint, such as if you wear it under a long sleeve shirt cuff. I wear short sleeved T-shirts (my default uniform= so I don't have this problem. I think it was Dan Pierce that brought up the fact that true rubber dive straps don't attract lint. Seiko's is made of Silicone

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

shakin_jake said:


> Admiring each other=


So sad they can't be holding hands 'cause cold hearted Seiko engineers have put a hardlex between them. So much despair in the green turtles face. Breaks my heart! :-(


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

If I may, how do I order a BOR bracelet from this Harold guy? And you also mentioned that your AD gave you a 25% discount, if possible might you tell me who he is so that i might be able to get a 777 . If you could e-mail this info I really would appreciate it a ton. Sincerely Stromboli.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Finally received my Turtles (SRP775 black and SRP773 blue)... Cheap cell phone photo with an Armida A2 Brass ...










Really like them. The blue tone is perfect for me. The bezel action on the black one feels cheap; don't know if it for the "vintage feels", but I hoped better. 









The 773, on different leather NATO :



























..and this morning..


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Lume shot.
Center : Turtle SRP773
Left : Armida A2 2nd gen
Right : Seiko Sumo
Exactly same light exposition.
The case dimensions are similar, but with the lume shot, Armida looks a lot bigger !


----------



## plevine81 (Feb 20, 2016)

Just ordered a 775! 

I have a weird question: Will the stock bracelet from the 775 fit an skx007?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

plevine81 said:


> Just ordered a 775!
> 
> I have a weird question: Will the stock bracelet from the 775 fit an skx007?


negative, the case shapes aren't close enough.

which reminds me. I ALMOST put my 775 bracelet on my 6309-7040 and realized that i could never take it off again if i did. there's no grooves in the endlink to aid in springbar removal, because the 775 has lug holes. so if you snap that bracelet onto a non-drilled watch, it would never come off w/o a saw or cutting wheel or something.... don't know if that's happened to anyone, but supposedly the bracelets for turtles old and new all swap.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Stromboli said:


> If I may, how do I order a BOR bracelet from this Harold guy? And you also mentioned that your AD gave you a 25% discount, if possible might you tell me who he is so that i might be able to get a 777 . If you could e-mail this info I really would appreciate it a ton. Sincerely Stromboli.


I don't know about in detroit ..but here in Ventra county the AD knocked my 777 down to $315 for me... with just a bit of haggling on my part (they started off offering it to me for like 375~ or something and they came all the way down to $315 + Tax.. out the door for $340 ... which worked for me w/ the 3yr warranty and all.

mine has been excellent thus far..


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

I was just on Amazon and Ebay and Amazon wants up too $750.00 and Ebay wants around $450.00 for a SRP777. Did I miss out on the boat or something, these prices reflect a K series SRP777 and that is not with a stainless steel bracelet. Did I miss out on these. My question to the community is where can I find a AD selling these with just a bit of a discount. If possible please e-mail me info on where I can find a AD selling the SRP777 at a minor discount. Before I change my mind. Man the hype on these is totally insane. I think that it is a great looking watch but to be honest so are my Monsters and my Sumos. I will without a doubt "NOT" be paying the asking prices on Amazon or for that matter even the prices on Ebay for a average price watch, which by the way the last time I remember correctly "do not" remember seeing these all sell out overnight. Please help to refresh my memory or tell me that I'm incorrect.

Again please e-mail me as to a AD or non AD selling the SRP777 at a small discount. Even if there is no discount. But as far as the several websites that I mentioned , forget it. I would rather go without than to submit to the evils of price gouging. Sincerely, Stromboli.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

snip, snip, snipity snip



Stromboli said:


> please e-mail me as to a AD or non AD selling the SRP777 at a small discount.


~~~can't blame you for wanting to save a few bucks, what with this worldwide economy in the ****ter<LOL>

the Singapore ebay sellers are your best bet but it's not like they throw the better pricing out there 24/7, you just have to keep coming back (to eBay)

that's the game, watch and wait

patience is a virtue=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Tragedy is the fulcrum used along with the levers of pre-existing agendas by those who would pry The People away from their freedoms


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

apparently supply is outstripping demand on the these right now.. the model is new and quite popular apparently.. the AD that sold me mine had only got 3 of them total and and sold the other 2 before I came in... They told me they expected to get some more in July maybe? guess I'm glad I jumped on mine when I did.

Patience may be a virtue perhaps right now... ??


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Stromboli said:


> I will without a doubt "NOT" be paying the asking prices on Amazon or for that matter even the prices on Ebay for a average price watch, which by the way the last time I remember correctly "do not" remember seeing these all sell out overnight.


To be honest, I doubt any here paid those kind of prices. A bunch of us got ours on Ebay around the $240-$270 range some months back. I'd decided that I'd pick one up when the price finally went to the $250 range. I'd expected that to take a year at least.

I haven't seen listings at that range since last month, so I'd wait for the hype to die down a bit. Check ebay once a week, etc.

From a month ago:










Another option if you're not necessarily waiting for the lowest price: Watches88 (Malaysian AD, I believe) - watches88. SEIKO PROSPEX Classic Diver's 200M Automatic SRP777K1

They look to be out of stock at a bunch of other well known sellers like skywatches, creationwatches, so... they might be waiting on a new batch. Which might explain the crazy prices seen elsewhere.


----------



## zen_ (Jun 18, 2015)

Stromboli said:


> I was just on Amazon and Ebay and Amazon wants up too $750.00 and Ebay wants around $450.00 for a SRP777.


I bought mine one June 1st from randomjewels15 on eBay (possible relistings) for $305.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

I bought a boxed set of Phoenix Natos (20mm) from Carl at Gas Gas Bones a few years ago, but the Bond Nato came up missing awhile back so, I bought a 22mm Bond Nato over the weekend. It showed up in yesterday's mail-



Guess where it came from



I've been enjoying the OEM silicone strap it came on from Seiko but wanted to change things up



Picked up a Black NATO too!

Apologies in advance to David, for not having the Black Nato strap properly adjusted in this photo=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Democracy, which is a charming form of government, full of variety and disorder, and dispensing a sort of equality to equals and unequals alike.

-- Plato, The Republic


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the input, much appreciated. Stromboli.   .


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks Jake. I will try to keep level headed as far as the prices go.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, indeed it is. Thanks again.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks a ton.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Stromboli said:


> Thanks Jake. I will try to keep level headed as far as the prices go.


~~~there's no shame in buying a watch and paying top dollar for it. All depends on how much you want it. I thought, when looking at prices over on eBay a day or two ago, seems most of the 77X series SRP's were going for $300 (Singapore vendors). Not sure if there are any still there for that amount. Art is probably right about the current rate of eBay pricing in that the supply of turtles is low to non existent, and once the vendors are flush with them again, the price will go down. BTW Stromboli, I'm an ex-Detroiter. Left in 85' We went down to the Fla. Keys and lived there (Summerland, Big Pine) until we moved up to north central Fla. in 98'

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)




----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yes, though my 'old' (classic) Planar gives a rather lively bokeh, which I like.
> The problem with a general-formula 50mm lens is that your object in focus has to be ca 45 cm away, you cannot focus below that distance and that makes such a lens not very suitable for small objects. You'd want a macro lens for watches and their details.


I actually shot my C/Y Planar 50/1.4 and 85/1.4 on extension tubes for the longest time to get closer in.

The 50 works pretty well, although you do need to stop down for sharpness. It also started to lose a lot of microcontrast.

But the 85 had some pretty hysterical spherical aberration wide open. It was never that sharp to begin with, but put it on 10-20mm of extension and you get some serious Rodenstock Imagon effect.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Ebay has them under $400 all day. Also there is someone in the sales forum for over a week with a Blue one for 325


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

My new Turtle


----------



## Cauchy (May 18, 2015)

The turtle has been nagging at me since it was released and these pictures aren't making it any easier. Great shots!



oldfatherthames said:


> Yes, though my 'old' (classic) Planar gives a rather lively bokeh, which I like.
> The problem with a general-formula 50mm lens is that your object in focus has to be ca 45 cm away, you cannot focus below that distance and that makes such a lens not very suitable for small objects. You'd want a macro lens for watches and their details. A typical 50 mm lens is a great versatile tool for general photography (scenes, traveling, lowlight situations like concerts as they are typically fast lenses) or upper body portraits or - speaking about watch photography - for motives in which the watch is only a part of the scene, like e.g. my picture with the turntable in #14 or the every-day-carry shot in #67. Or for wristshots, if you hold your arm sufficiently far way. ;-)
> 
> The following picture is only an example what to expect from a non-macro 50mm lense on a full-frame camera magnification wise without using a cropped part (as I did with the 'casual' shot before) and as you asked for bokeh, I give you a 'bokeh-turtle'.
> ...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

biogon said:


> The 50 works pretty well, although you do need to stop down for sharpness. It also started to lose a lot of microcontrast.
> 
> But the 85 had some pretty hysterical spherical aberration wide open. It was never that sharp to begin with, but put it on 10-20mm of extension and you get some serious Rodenstock Imagon effect.


Ah, I see a connoisseur here! b-)
I have the ZF1,4/85, which is the same optical formula as your C/Y, and I adore the lens for it's uncorrected spherical aberrations wide open and near minimum focus distance, because when you shoot this lens slighty stopped down (f/2.8, f/4) at a focus distance of e.g. 1,5 (ever so slighty above mfd) you are rewarded that special crispness which is detailed and sharp enough for faces and the transition from there towards that so creamy bokeh is so soft smooth and so out of this word! I did my loveliest portraits with that old-formula 85. 



Cauchy said:


> The turtle has been nagging at me since it was released and these pictures aren't making it any easier. Great shots!


Thank you, very kind! b-)
If you need further assistance in making it harder for you to resist the turtle, you might enjoy this thread too. There are now over 60 pictures distributed over the pages.



anaplian said:


> My new Turtle


Hey, man! So glad you seem to have fun with your new turtle! And as you already were assuming: Yep, it fit's your wrist gorgeously! |>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

G... ...iPhone 5s


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

oldfatherthames said:


> Ah, I see a connoisseur here! b-)
> I have the ZF1,4/85, which is the same optical formula as your C/Y, and I adore the lens for it's uncorrected spherical aberrations wide open and near minimum focus distance, because when you shoot this lens slighty stopped down (f/2.8, f/4) at a focus distance of e.g. 1,5 (ever so slighty above mfd) you are rewarded that special crispness which is detailed and sharp enough for faces and the transition from there towards that so creamy bokeh is so soft smooth and so out of this word! I did my loveliest portraits with that old-formula 85.


Yup! Agreed! I miss mine. Two years ago I got out of Nikon and into Fuji just for the size advantage (getting old, plus, having to carry so much children's luggage every time we travel means less room for glass!)

The 56/1.2 is "the" portrait prime but it just doesn't have that transition to the creamy bokeh we love so much. Oh, well... one day when all the kids are college I'll have the time and pick up an old ZF 1,4/85 off eBay (or whatever eBay is then)...


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey, man! So glad you seem to have fun with your new turtle! And as you already were assuming: Yep, it fit's your wrist gorgeously! |>
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Thanks Bernd! I've already taken it off the bracelet - I was never a fan of the Turtle on its bracelet - for now I've put it on a cheap distressed leather strap. Will take some pics when we have daylight again - and I have a little time. Speaking of the bracelet it does look better than I expected but I still feel that it undermines the watches' Turtleness or Turtleosity somewhat. Next up is to get a nice rubber strap...

In short, I'm really please with the watch, the chapters on mine seem almost completely aligned. I did a quick test of accuracy and it looks like it's running at around +1s per day. Astonishing, and just a little less accurate than my Omega AT - which was 15 times more expensive.

Anyway, thanks again for all the pics Bernd - they pushed me over the edge into a purchase


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Found an old Seiko rubber strap looks surprisingly at home with the Turtle


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

I've been waiting for the black one to come back in stock like forever. Anybody who knows when they will be back? They seem to be out EVERYWHERE.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Fujoor said:


> I've been waiting for the black one to come back in stock like forever. Anybody who knows when they will be back? They seem to be out EVERYWHERE.


The last time I saw them in stock most places was about a month ago, which was when I picked mine up (mid-may). The price on ebay seems to hike up every 2-3 months or so, but that's a pure guess based on my imperfect memory. Perhaps mid-July? *shrug*

1 month old 'Blartle' says hi


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

biogon said:


> The 56/1.2 is "the" portrait prime but it just doesn't have that transition to the creamy bokeh we love so much. Oh, well... one day when all the kids are college I'll have the time and pick up an old ZF 1,4/85 off eBay (or whatever eBay is then)...


There's no talk like photographer's lens talk. 



anaplian said:


> Speaking of the bracelet it does look better than I expected but I still feel that it undermines the watches' Turtleness or Turtleosity somewhat.


Hahaha, 'Turtleness or Turtleosity', priceless! Yep, I feel the same regarding amplifying the sexiness of her turtleosity's cushion case - in my words.



anaplian said:


> In short, I'm really please with the watch, the chapters on mine seem almost completely aligned. I did a quick test of accuracy and it looks like it's running at around +1s per day. Astonishing, and just a little less accurate than my Omega AT - which was 15 times more expensive.


Great, it takes a bit of luck with the alignment of the dial and how the movement is adjusted. I guess it runs best, when worn. b-)

I got a new picture, the ever-amazing SRP775:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Fujoor said:


> I've been waiting for the black one to come back in stock like forever. Anybody who knows when they will be back? They seem to be out EVERYWHERE.


The AD I bought my 777 at (bought the last one... i don't know month and 1/2 ago?? something like that?) said they had been told they should get my SRP turtles in July some point.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Couch commander wearing turtle on a new nato


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Fujoor said:


> I've been waiting for the black one to come back in stock like forever. Anybody who knows when they will be back? They seem to be out EVERYWHERE.


I ran into this when I bought mine in mid Feb. At that time none of the ADs in Austin had it in stock or knew much about it. I called the closest Seiko Store and asked them to look at inventory across the country. You can purchase it locally and have the watch shipped to you directly, but they won't take payment over the phone. I drove down to San Marcos where the store is and they had an SRP775 on hand. I debated waiting for the "Blartle", which I really had my heart set on, versus walking out with the 775. I chose to delay the gratification and now I'm really glad I did. I love the simplicity and under stated look of the white lettering on the black. And it looks fantastic on any strap.

Good luck!


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

Is anyone else concerned that the price of the Turtles will be higher indefinitely? I am lead to believe that we will be hard pressed to find the lower prices many have been able to take advantage of from months past again in the future. In my opinion, the lower price reflects liquidation pricing for the QC issues that plagued the Turtle when it was initially introduced. Seiko had to make a change in production and QC, which likely will reflect in increased costs, as well as prices to the consumer. The Turtle is a finely crafted watch, and the price point seemed cheap for the quality. I hope Seiko can find a way to handle their issues without raising the price of the Turtle, but I won't be surprised if I'm not able to find it under $300USD again, I think I should have picked up another on a few months back.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Lume shot, guess what dial color it is


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

JMart said:


> Is anyone else concerned that the price of the Turtles will be higher indefinitely? I am lead to believe that we will be hard pressed to find the lower prices many have been able to take advantage of from months past again in the future. In my opinion, the lower price reflects liquidation pricing for the QC issues that plagued the Turtle when it was initially introduced. Seiko had to make a change in production and QC, which likely will reflect in increased costs, as well as prices to the consumer. The Turtle is a finely crafted watch, and the price point seemed cheap for the quality. I hope Seiko can find a way to handle their issues without raising the price of the Turtle, but I won't be surprised if I'm not able to find it under $300USD again, I think I should have picked up another on a few months back.


nah... just wait.. it will be fine (probably) ..it seems like a lot of seiko watches are more expensive when the first come out and for awhile ... but I doubt the SRP777 is costing seiko much more to make than the SKX (I mean probably a bit?? ) .....just new.. and I feel like prices creep up over the summer and fall... giving prices room to get slashed all to peices come xmas (last xmas was a feast)...

of course a lot will have to do with the yen vs the dollar and blah blah supply vs demand.. but If I was seiko I'd be looking to crank a bunch more of these out while the demand is hot.


----------



## kartadmin (Jan 11, 2016)

Simply superb pictures. you are an inspiration to take better watch pictures...


oldfatherthames said:


> There's no talk like photographer's lens talk.
> Cheers!
> Bernd


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

Blue Turtle for the past couple of days. Angled to emphasize a darker shade of blue/black.


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

My new arrival: The SRP777. In real even better than on pics. the new rubber strap is fabulous, but it also wears nice on a shark mesh.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I think if i ever came into a few extra bucks, i'd go for a 773 now. I already have a bracelet because of my 775, so i'd bag up that spare for a rainy day (or somehow order it on rubber, as apparently you can now?). Since i also have my 'refurb' 6309-7040, i still don't feel the need to have the 777 (which for me is fairly atypical-- i _usually_ gravitate straight toward the silver/black dial 'vanilla' versions of watches) so ofc after that i have to logic myself at the blue dial =).

and then this is becoming a tick-- i'd be very likely to mod it almost straight off. i'd be trying to start with a 773 that has either roman numerals _or_ the Chinese Kanji-- where are _those_ sold?? i'd go crystaltimes double dome (or consider flat sapphire options, but likely the dd) as i already have a yobokies dd in my 775 mod. then i'd take the black ball/white stick from the 775 mod (give _it_ then the gold mm-style secs i bought with intent to use eventually) and get it in the 773, and that'd pretty much be it. almost nothing. glass and seconds.

i don't hate the second hands they're putting on the SRP's, i just like the white stick a LOT more... and then i get a chance to use the MM-style second hand in the gold mod =)

would love to have a 'light' to go with the gold/'dark' turtle-- i rarely say turtle!!


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Cheers!

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


>


That combo looks great David. I'll have to switch to the OD green today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> That combo looks great David. I'll have to switch to the OD green today


Thanks Ralph! This is my favorite strap from Art.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> I think if i ever came into a few extra bucks, i'd go for a 773 now. I already have a bracelet because of my 775, so i'd bag up that spare for a rainy day (or somehow order it on rubber, as apparently you can now?). Since i also have my 'refurb' 6309-7040, i still don't feel the need to have the 777 (which for me is fairly atypical-- i _usually_ gravitate straight toward the silver/black dial 'vanilla' versions of watches) so ofc after that i have to logic myself at the blue dial =).
> 
> and then this is becoming a tick-- i'd be very likely to mod it almost straight off. i'd be trying to start with a 773 that has either roman numerals _or_ the Chinese Kanji-- where are _those_ sold?? i'd go crystaltimes double dome (or consider flat sapphire options, but likely the dd) as i already have a yobokies dd in my 775 mod. then i'd take the black ball/white stick from the 775 mod (give _it_ then the gold mm-style secs i bought with intent to use eventually) and get it in the 773, and that'd pretty much be it. almost nothing. glass and seconds.
> 
> ...


I got my SRP773k2 (rubber strap, Roman numeral day wheel) from Watches88. If you're really concerned about the second language of the day wheel be sure to check with the dealer. It took some digging to find the Roman numeral wheel and I couldn't track down a kanji version


----------



## egertonB (Feb 11, 2011)

Received an SRP779 in a purchase from a WUS member. Swapped out the silicon for the Super Engineer II with seat belt clasp from my worn-out 6309-7040. Very pleased with the result.


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Anyone seen bezels like batman or ceramic for new turtle?

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

Tom_ZG said:


> Anyone seen bezels like batman or ceramic for new turtle?


I've made the same question a few pages ago and so far I think they don't existe. I would love to see the 773 with a pepsi bezel. If not I think before the end of the year I will buy a batman.. The amazon deal at 269$ is still on my mind...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> I've made the same question a few pages ago and so far I think they don't existe. I would love to see the 773 with a pepsi bezel. If not I think before the end of the year I will buy a batman.. The amazon deal at 269$ is still on my mind...


The painted minute hand killed the Batman version for me. I'd be tempted to try a Batman insert in my 773 though...


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

I threw an Isofrane on my SRP777, so, in the spirit of Gianni Agnelli...:-d


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

PatjeB said:


>


Which shark mesh is that? Looks great.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> I've made the same question a few pages ago and so far I think they don't existe. I would love to see the 773 with a pepsi bezel. If not I think before the end of the year I will buy a batman.. The amazon deal at 269$ is still on my mind...


Yobokies has a couple of bezel inserts out for the reissue turtles

https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-...e-bezel-inserts-second-hands-bor-3187522.html


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Dress down day.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

*SRP 775 On An Alligator Strap...Soliciting Opinions*

Wanted to see if I could dress up my SRP775 a little bit. But first, the back story...

While perusing posts on the Grand Seiko board I came across a thread where the poster was talking about a leather strap he bought through eBay for $3 shipped. I immediately thought this strap might look good on my SRP775 Gilt Turtle, so I ordered one, it came in the mail the other day, & just found some time to put it on and well, here it is-





I've been kicking around flipping my dressiest wrist watch yet wanted a watch that could pass for more formal situations

What do you folks think, does it work? I think so but I'm soliciting opinions to see what others perceptions are...

As an aside, although black alligator was available, my wardrobe is comprised of mostly earth tones (shoes, belts are brown to light brown), so I thought a black watch band would clash

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: SRP 775 On An Alligator Strap...Soliciting Opinions*



shakin_jake said:


> What do you folks think, does it work? I think so but I'm soliciting opinions to see what others perceptions are...


Jake, though alligators are somehow also divers it doesn't work in my eyes.

That's a dresswatch strap and besides that obvious context and that the Turtle is anything else than a dresser, it's also too shiny and glossy for the turtle. Too fancy.
Though strictly Catholic a diver's watch should be complemented with a metal, rubber or classic nato, I find that leather or canvas can work quite well, especially when they look a bit rugged and dark brown matches extremely well optically with the SRP775. I really like the one, that BDC showed here: 
@@@ The turtle thread @@@@ - Page 12
Or the one, that anaplian posted above 6 hours ago, such is a style that works with the 775.

But that doesn't help much, the Turtles are simply not very 'formal'. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: SRP 775 On An Alligator Strap...Soliciting Opinions*



oldfatherthames said:


> Jake, though alligators are somehow also divers it doesn't work in my eyes.
> 
> That's a dresswatch strap and besides that obvious context and that the Turtle is anything else than a dresser, it's also too shiny and glossy for the turtle. Too fancy.
> Though strictly Catholic a diver's watch should be complemented with a metal, rubber or classic nato, I find that leather or canvas can work quite well, especially when they look a bit rugged and dark brown matches extremely well optically with the SRP775. I really like the one, that BDC showed here:
> ...


While I agree that the leather doesn't mesh well with the 775 or any of the 77x; it does indeed look great on canvas.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: SRP 775 On An Alligator Strap...Soliciting Opinions*



R.Palace said:


> While I agree that the leather doesn't mesh well with the 775 or any of the 77x; it does indeed look great on canvas.


Absolutely! It looks great on your pictures! b-)
That's why I wrote:


oldfatherthames said:


> ... I find that leather or *canvas* can work quite well, especially when they look a bit *rugged*...


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: SRP 775 On An Alligator Strap...Soliciting Opinions*



oldfatherthames said:


> Absolutely! It looks great on your pictures! b-)
> That's why I wrote:


Indeed. I misread your post.

Cheers


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: SRP 775 On An Alligator Strap...Soliciting Opinions*

Take it for what it worths but I spoke to 2 of my Seiko AD's in Socal that were at the watch convention in Vegas that spoke to Seiko reps over there a couple of weeks ago and they said that the SRPA21's (PADI) are going to be stateside in September.


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Which shark mesh is that? Looks great.


thanks mate. Got the shark mesg off the Bay: Shark Mesh 316L Stainless Steel Diver&apos;s Watch Strap Adjustable Length 4X H Links | eBay


----------



## vintagewatchfiend (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: SRP 775 On An Alligator Strap...Soliciting Opinions*

My Pepsi Turtle arrived yesterday. And while I don't have any photos yet, I do have some thoughts.

- Opening the box I wasn't ready for how much more "finished" it felt once I picked it up. I think much of that had to do with the finer details on the dial, not to mention the rubber strap. The bezel turns softer/easier than my 007. And on the wrist, it feels better seated than my 007, which always sits a little "north" on my wrist. This is probably due to the rubber strap.

- Speaking of the rubber strap, it's very comfortable, soft and yes a dust magnet. It adds a higher-end feel to the watch. But I did purchase a blue and red striped NATO strap, so I'm looking forward to trying that out as well.

- The 007 feels more tank-like. I think that's partially due to the strap on it, as well as those finer details/finish on the Turtle. That's not a bad thing, but the two watches feel very different to me. At the present time, I feel like I need to baby the Turtle a bit, but that I'm sure will change once it gets more wrist time.

Overall, I absolutely love this watch! I've always loved the vintage turtle case shape, so Seiko reissuing the design made me a happy camper as I didn't have to source a clean vintage option. The new Turtle feels outstanding on the wrist, looks beautiful, and is almost instantly one of my favourite watches.

I plan on picking up the 777 next, with the 775 after that...and then maybe the 773...


----------



## JDBCN (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: SRP 775 On An Alligator Strap...Soliciting Opinions*



vintagewatchfiend said:


> My Pepsi Turtle arrived yesterday. And while I don't have any photos yet, I do have some thoughts.
> 
> - Opening the box I wasn't ready for how much more "finished" it felt once I picked it up. I think much of that had to do with the finer details on the dial, not to mention the rubber strap. The bezel turns softer/easier than my 007. And on the wrist, it feels better seated than my 007, which always sits a little "north" on my wrist. This is probably due to the rubber strap.
> 
> ...


Do you like better the size of the 007 or the turtle? Thanks


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Love the extra splash of blue on Saturday


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I tried my first MM300 and saw a SBDX012 last week and they did not stir the blood in me even a little. This week I found the SRP777 and tried it on.

I couldn't leave the store without it. Utility all the way and unpretentious. Great watch and I'll be seriously considering a bracelet model too down the track.


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

shakin_jake said:


> Wanted to see if I could dress up my SRP775 a little bit.


I tried the same thing with the Crown and Buckle Harbor. Although I like the way it looks, I'm constantly worried about getting it wet/dirty. With 2 daughters under the age of 3, it's a PITA.

It's a nice option for a night on the town I guess.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagewatchfiend (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: SRP 775 On An Alligator Strap...Soliciting Opinions*



JDBCN said:


> Do you like better the size of the 007 or the turtle? Thanks


I like the size of the Turtle better. That's not to say I ever had issue with the 007's size, but the Turtle just takes it a little further to where it needs to be (IMO).
Also, I should note that I have zero alignment issues with my Turtle.


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

On me skx009 always looked like I took it from a little child. Sold it very fast.

Turtle is much better. Todays pic










sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Tom_ZG said:


> On me skx009 always looked like I took it from a little child. Sold it very fast.
> 
> Turtle is much better. Todays pic
> 
> ...


Lol. I can understand with those kiddie shoes. Please keep them out of sight when wearing that watch.


----------



## speedyam (Jun 9, 2016)

Btruijens said:


> Lol. I can understand with those kiddie shoes. Please keep them out of sight when wearing that watch.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

speedyam said:


> View attachment 8484122


Rofl. Yeah, touché. That is pure torture to me.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Just got back into another 775. Missed it when I sold my first one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyam (Jun 9, 2016)

Btruijens said:


> Rofl. Yeah, touché. That is pure torture to me.




My dad gave me those shoes, and was so proud. "You don't even have to wear socks!". Wow. He told me how he got kicked out of the gym on a cruise ship because he needed close toed shoes. I gave him a pair of black Nike flyknits that he now loves, so maybe he's slightly more stylish (or everyone else in the world is just slightly less so) and gym appropriate while doing his treadmill walking on cruise ships.

As long as I'm posting in this thread - I love this watch. It's great. Without knocking the 007, I like it/enjoy wearing it much more. The case isn't as yuuge as I thought it might seem, and fits the dimensions of the watch well. I've posted this pic elsewhere, but 007/turtle/mm300


----------



## adwoodw (Dec 8, 2009)

I just regulated my new Turtle and it's about +2.5 over 12 hours. Initially, timing was slow at around -12 to -15 seconds per day. I ended up putting a scratch on the caseback trying to get it open as it was the extremely hard to open. Oh well, at least it's a scratch under the watch where it can't be seen. Very happy with this purchase.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

It's NAFT


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Happy Sonntag everyone!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

The leather looks fantastic on the Turtle, ever try nylon Nato or Zulu straps? They can be washed by warm water and hand soap, and left to dry out where they can be used the next day. And you get them muddy ar dirty or dusty, heck when I lay out in the sun mine gets it's fair share of sun block lotion, and I just wash them by hand and let them dry out for the next time. If you're interested in nylon Zulu or Nato straps try Home of WestCoasTime, or if you would like a lether strap that is waterproof with brand names such as Hirsch and others try www.watchobsession.com I hope that I was helpful. Also that leather strap on the Turtle rocks, and I mean it rocks. It looks fantastic. Sincerely, Stromboli.


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

Fujoor said:


> I've been waiting for the black one to come back in stock like forever. Anybody who knows when they will be back? They seem to be out EVERYWHERE.


Be patient.... They've just gone out to sea for a swim and should be back in no time.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 8491210


I've wanted to see more of this since I saw Artifice post a photo on Instagram. Great looking mod.


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Blue ninja turtle on shark mesh soaking up the sun in the batmobile (dark grey Z4)


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

raustin33 said:


> I've wanted to see more of this since I saw Artifice post a photo on Instagram. Great looking mod.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

NAFT/ToxicNato


----------



## Hokiechris (Apr 22, 2016)

Got my 773 about a week ago. On a tan nato strap.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

My 775 arrived yesterday and it lives up to the hype.. Want to share that I also ordered Seiko bracelet sizing tool model number S-926, which I highly recommend. It has a bits for Seiko bracelets that use collars and pins. It made sizing the bracelet a breeze. Worth every penny.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Put the black turtle on a set of Cordura straps a few days ago... a few thoughts...
Hadley Roma Cordura in Grey... They were a little stiff out of the box, bent them a bit before wearing them, broken-in in about a day, now supremely comfortable. 
Quality is very good at this price, Cordura looks durable, lorica backing very comfy, water resistant(not sure about real diving), tappers to 20mm, thickness is perfect for the turtle, lengths are very good for my wrist, stitching is nice and even, good quality brushed buckle that matches the turtle's case top perfectly, so far very very happy with these! (I have a few watches on rotation, since these straps, the turtle is all I want to wear ;-))

I've tried many different straps, I think this ranks no. 1 best match with the black turtle, highly recommended! :-!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I'm a real fan of the Turtle case even after 3 days. 

I would love it if Seiko decided to produce a higher end version with gold indices, coin edge bezel and hands in brushed plainer style a little larger than current. Throw in applied type logo for good measure. 

Then sapphire crystal, ceramic insert, better crown engagement and a hi-beat movement and you'd have the Seiko diver to end all Seiko air divers.


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

The Turtle on a new vintage nato from Watchgecko. Killer-combo!


----------



## v2block (Aug 16, 2011)

Just got two ! to make sure that I get one !


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Received my SRP787 'Batman' today. So happy with it, perfect bezel alignment, perfect chapter ring alignment, no insert dents. Very happy. Great service from WatchesZon.com in Singapore, 5 days to the UK with their free shipping option. Love the watch after early impressions. The bracelet is lovely, if a little fiddly to adjust with the pin and collar system. Size is great, and blue pops as much as I hoped it would.


----------



## miktor (Apr 11, 2014)

CREATIONWATCHES SRP777 BACK IN STOCK NOW.


----------



## JazzBass (Aug 15, 2013)

Picked mine up eight days ago and it hasn't been off my wrist. Pretty good accuracy -6 seconds/day (Seiko specs +/- 30 seconds). I love the shape, size and details. Right now I think this is actually my favorite Seiko. And I'm a die-hard SKX fan. In fact I think, currently it's my no 1 watch. I haven't even looked at any of my other watches, these past eight days.

It was just love at first sight!;-)


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Not a f'ing turtle, but....here's my SRP777 with double-domed sapphire and black date/date wheels.


----------



## v2block (Aug 16, 2011)

Very ,very cool watch .....


----------



## v2block (Aug 16, 2011)

And on my one i like the Roman letters on the date .....at least to have that option ;-)
br dirk


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice! I got the SRP777, but love the batman. I got this strap from UncleSeiko and I think it would look great with the batman. It's super comfortable and good quality.

http://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p21/22mm_Reinforced_Canvas_ZULU_Watch_Straps.html


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Batman.....Turtle.....SMH


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Hoppyjr said:


> Batman.....Turtle.....SMH


Love your Blackurtle 🏼


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Just got the sapphire put in. And put it on an Isofrane. Blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> Love your Blackurtle 🏼


Lol...poking the bear.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

59yukon01 said:


> Lol...poking the bear.


Just remember, I know where you two live.....:lol:


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Nice! I got the SRP777, but love the batman. I got this strap from UncleSeiko and I think it would look great with the batman. It's super comfortable and good quality.
> 
> 22mm Reinforced Canvas ZULU Watch Straps


Do you have any wrist shots? I'm just curious whether the the extra length of strap that gets tucked in the buckle falls on the side of the wrist, or underneath?


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Honkylips said:


> Do you have any wrist shots? I'm just curious whether the the extra length of strap that gets tucked in the buckle falls on the side of the wrist, or underneath?


I've got a 7.5" wrist and it wraps around just enough for me to the last ring.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Impulse buy:










What's cool about this is it sits right in the middle of the SKX and Monster Tuna in terms of "tool" (tuna) and all-around (skx).

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Man, all these young, new and beautiful turtles - congratulations everyone! b-)

Mine told me she feels a bit old now, goin' to pet her a lot this evening!









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

theaustinbuddha said:


> I've got a 7.5" wrist and it wraps around just enough for me to the last ring.


Hello there, fellow Texan!

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

My thirtieth birthday present to myself just arrived. I just couldn't not get another turtle.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Little issue with the bracelet; when I did the micro adjustment, I noticed it wasn't "holding" meaning the band would come loose off of the clasp.

I checked the spring bar and it seemed small to me.

So I replaced it with a slightly bigger one:










Maybe the shop tech swapped in wrong one's when he adjusted my bracelet but if in case it's a production thing, I suggest you check yours out to be sure.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

On my Strapcode Endmill.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> My thirtieth birthday present to myself just arrived. I just couldn't not get another turtle.


Congrats! I've got two and I'm eyeing a third... hmmm.


----------



## zkev (Jan 5, 2015)

Here's mine


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

On a British Ammo Canvas ...


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Patton:
So that is Seiko's teaser for customers?

BTW. Did you know Georgie's gramps was the C O of a Virginia Inf Regt in the C W
23rd Inf Regt as I recall.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Here's mine on a Hirsch Liberty strap. Swapped the standard Hirsch buckle for a Seiko BFK one.


----------



## jespersb (Oct 31, 2014)

Pulled the trigger on a Coke as my summer beater. Wanna do something fun with it, so I thought I might put it on a red Obris Morgan rubber strap. 

Did anybody here do that?


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Finally found a gold that is acceptably aligned. Two others I had seen over the last week were way off.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

So I finally got the bracelet (swapped with a 775) back together again and I think I am totally in love with this combo! I'm a bracelet person overall and the bracelet really picks up the 777 into a damn fine watch. I've tried an MM300 and it did nothing for me personally, but this... Wow. I thought the bracelet would feel cheap and nasty but its precisely the opposite - very comfortable and sits beautifully. With bracelet you can easily believe this is a ~$1k watch. Easy.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

zuiko said:


> So I finally got the bracelet (swapped with a 775) back together again and I think I am totally in love with this combo! I'm a bracelet person overall and the bracelet really picks up the 777 into a damn fine watch. I've tried an MM300 and it did nothing for me personally, but this... Wow. I thought the bracelet would feel cheap and nasty but its precisely the opposite - very comfortable and sits beautifully. With bracelet you can easily believe this is a ~$1k watch. Easy.
> View attachment 8541314


I agree. The bracelet on these turtles is very decent. The design and build is a pretty good match to the case.

Awesome that it's 22mm. That plus the classic case and rational font made me choose this over the Sumo.

I just REALLY don't like the pin and collar setup man. A real pain to setup.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

lorsban said:


> I agree. The bracelet on these turtles is very decent. The design and build is a pretty good match to the case.
> 
> Awesome that it's 22mm. That plus the classic case and rational font made me choose this over the Sumo.
> 
> ...


1 pin and 1 collar systems are ok.

This one took me by surprise ie. 1 pin, 2 collar.

I had to use dinner fork prong to support the collar side and it clicked ok with a final dual fork prong just to make sure.

Definite PITA. But once it's right it's great.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

775 on a Vintage OD Canvas.


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

jaeiger said:


> For those of you with Blurtles (SRP773), can you post more photos in various lighting conditions - i.e. indoor fluorescent, outdoor sunny, etc? I want to see how the colour changes under different lighting. Bonus points if it's on a navy nato, which I'd like to throw mine on (when I finally get one!)


Don't have the blue nato, but I can help you out quite a bit.

In the sun









In the shade









In the dark









On a nato


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> 775 on a Vintage OD Canvas.


Looking at these are making me miss mine...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> Looking at these are making me miss mine...


The 775 does kind of grow on you. Did you sell yours?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> The 775 does kind of grow on you. Did you sell yours?


He didn't. I think his is on its 2nd or 3rd trip to the service centre.

IIRC, it was sent in for servicing/adjustment and returned with dust/chapter ring still misaligned, something like that.

Found the posts:



JRMARTINS said:


> Just got a message that my 775 is ready for pick up at my local AD from its SECOND trip in a month to the Portuguese Seiko SC....hope it comes back all good!!





JRMARTINS said:


> Just came back from the AD and I'm happy to announce that it's going back for a THIRD time...WTF?!? They cleaned the dust particles, but left the trademarked misaligned bezel and chapter ring, and the less important misaligned hands!!!
> 
> What really pisses me off is that after it was sent the last time, I request that they adjust the movement to +/- 1 sd for my inconvenience of sending it off a second time because of their mistakes, and all they could respond was "it's working within specs, so no". Not even an apology!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> The 775 does kind of grow on you. Did you sell yours?


It's like artblakey said, it's still at the service centre...hopefully being fixed raying: it's been to the service centre more times than a certain Sheen to rehab!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> It's like artblakey said, it's still at the service centre...hopefully being fixed raying: it's been to the service centre more times than a certain Sheen to rehab!


 Hopefully 3rd time is the charm.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

773 just arrived from Skywatches.

Does have the misaligned chapter ring at 6, which I expected. Unfortunately it also has the bezel dents around the pip, which I did prepare myself for but was hoping it wouldn't have. It took a bit for me to even spot them, lighting had to catch it just right, so it won't bother me too much, not enough to deal with returns/etc. I will wait until the inserts are readily available and replace it myself if it truly annoys me.

Have to wait til later today to resize the bracelet and get it on the wrist.


----------



## Giasuko (Mar 2, 2013)

Weekend is on!


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Dang it. I'm going to have to get the blue one. The color shift is amazing....


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Dang it. I'm going to have to get the blue one. The color shift is amazing....


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

daddyKC said:


> Don't have the blue nato, but I can help you out quite a bit.
> 
> In the sun
> 
> ...


Oh no. I may have to get a third turtle.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

zuiko said:


> 1 pin and 1 collar systems are ok.
> 
> This one took me by surprise ie. 1 pin, 2 collar.
> 
> ...


Haha

Yeah I had to look for an allen bit that was small enough to fit but not too small that the collars end up on the allen.

Extremely cumbersome.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

KJRye said:


> I will wait until the inserts are readily available and replace it myself if it truly annoys me.


Just FYI, i think Yobokies has all 4 inserts available for 773/5/7/9!


----------



## vintagewatchfiend (Aug 17, 2007)

daddyKC,

That's a great looking mesh, who's the maker?


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

vintagewatchfiend said:


> daddyKC,
> 
> That's a great looking mesh, who's the maker?


It's a non branded mesh from a Dutch watch bands shop. I bought it a few years ago for another watch, but the turtle wears it best by far. They also have an online shop. (But it's in Dutch) Here's the link to the exact mesh: https://www.dehorlogebandenspeciali...hs-horlogeband-milanaise-massief-de-luxe.html the link automatically leads to the 18mm lug width, but you can select 22mm


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

lorsban said:


> Haha
> 
> Yeah I had to look for an allen bit that was small enough to fit but not too small that the collars end up on the allen.
> 
> ...


I wonder if I might have 'overstretched' one of the collars while adjusting mine. The first time it slipped out, I applied some pressure with pliers to make it tighter before refitting it, but it slipped out again after that after a few weeks. Metal fatigue? :-( The Great Turtle in the Sky must have been watching over us because both times it happened off the wrist!


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Bracelet resized. Had an issue with the "button" piece within the clasp rattling badly. Took it out, wrapped a strip of electrical tape around it, and its all good.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Amazing how this has become my favorite...to me it's magic:-!



🍻
Shannon


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I feel similar!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Back in the game =)









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I just love the case. The brilliance is it's simplicity.

It looks like the Sumo's grandfather (which it really is) but the old guy proves he's still top dog imo.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Spent most of the day with the Turtle.


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Okay, so you want this new turtle so bad but the wife is lamenting, that you really don't need another watch? Here I come to help you, show her this picture and chances are high, that Bob's your uncle! 









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

lorsban said:


> I just love the case. The brilliance is it's simplicity.
> 
> It looks like the Sumo's grandfather (which it really is) but the old guy proves he's still top dog imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


i can't see the original accepting any paternity over the Camel Toe... Or the new version claiming relations to a dainty looking dress diver. Of course your mileage may vary


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Question:for those of you with the srp775, regarding how easy the dial is to read, do you find the gold on the chapter ring to be too dark to see in low light?

i have both the 777 and 775 in hand. I'm leaning towards the 775 as the keeper, but I find the chapter ring hard to read unless there is good light on the face. The 777 with white paint is much easier to read.

Other than that, I have a slight preference for the gold. It would be unique for me, as my only gold trimmed watch. It will be strictly for more casual use.

It looks great on the black rubber that comes with the 777. The 777 looks great too, a very comfortable look. 

Any thoughts appreciated! (Except "get glasses"... Already have those).


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

nepatriot said:


> Question:for those of you with the srp775, regarding how easy the dial is to read, do you find the gold on the chapter ring to be too dark to see in low light?
> 
> i have both the 777 and 775 in hand. I'm leaning towards the 775 as the keeper, but I find the chapter ring hard to read unless there is good light on the face. The 777 with white paint is much easier to read.
> 
> ...


The gold on the chapter ring is less noticeable in low light and thats my only issue. I do like to know the min at a glance. Even though i feel that way i still love this watch. Its my only gold accent watch and fits perfect in my collection. The gold on the MMM300 is more noticeable.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Turtle in a Dutch afternoon rain shower (on the bicycle)









Followed by some evening sun and a Dutch beer in my garden


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Want to share pics I took last weekend after sizing my new Turtle's stock bracelet. I couldn't find any info online on how much new Turtles weigh on the stock bracelet. So I got out a kitchen scale, and was surprised to learn that my Turtle weighs more on its stock bracelet than my _beloved_ Sumo weighs on its stock bracelet.

The Turtle's stock bracelet looks almost exactly the same as the Sumo's to me in terms of materials used and construction. But the Turtle's bracelet is 22mm wide and tapers to 20mm at the clasp, by my measurements, while the Sumo's is 20mm and tapers 18mm. I suppose this accounts for some of the extra weight. In addition, the Turtle's links are only 9mm in length, but the Sumo's are 10mm long. So I had to use one more link in my Turtle bracelet than I did in my Sumo bracelet.

The reason I was surprised by this is I thought the Sumo was heavier before scaling the watches. I think the Sumo seems heavier to me because it has a lug-to-lug case length of approximately 52mm, whereas the Turtle is 48mm. The Sumo tends to shift on my wrist with some overhang, while the Turtle rides flatter on my wrist giving it better weight distribution.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

banderor said:


> View attachment 8565138
> 
> 
> Want to share pics I took last weekend after sizing my new Turtle's stock bracelet. I couldn't find any info online on how much new Turtles weigh on the stock bracelet. So I got out a kitchen scale, and was surprised to learn that my Turtle weighs more on its stock bracelet than my _beloved_ Sumo weighs on its stock bracelet.
> ...


The Sumo has a slimmer case, bezel and bracelet. So, that could be the difference.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Really enjoying my new Blurtle


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 8567738


I wonder what a Pepsi bezel insert would look like on that blue one? I don't like the black dial on the Pepsi model.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

lorsban said:


> The Sumo has a slimmer case, bezel and bracelet. So, that could be the difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Haha.. I've been meaning to get some calipers. Gotta love this hobby!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Are there any videos on undoing the divers extension ?

Try as I might I can't work out how to open it or it might just be ridiculously tight.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

zuiko said:


> Are there any videos on undoing the divers extension ?
> 
> Try as I might I can't work out how to open it or it might just be ridiculously tight.


"Flick" the bottom part of the extension (underside of bracelet) with your thumbnail. Comes right out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

dsquared24 said:


> "Flick" the bottom part of the extension (underside of bracelet) with your thumbnail. Comes right out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So simple. Thank you!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

zuiko said:


> So simple. Thank you!


No problem happy you figured it out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shutterbug (Nov 21, 2011)

This just landed. love it.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

shutterbug said:


> This just landed. love it.
> 
> View attachment 8570098


Oh yeah! Should be getting my batman on Wednesday. This, to me, is the best looking model of them all! Great pic.


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

First day with my Blurtle and I'm liking it. This is a replacement for my Sumo, and it stands up well.










I do wish the bezel had a bit more grip.


----------



## dosnglenn (Dec 21, 2015)

Is there a thread about turtle issues? My "new" turtle isn't running correctly. It randomly stops running. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

dosnglenn said:


> Is there a thread about turtle issues? My "new" turtle isn't running correctly. It randomly stops running.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had that happen to me when I bought my first one from Sears. I was told to just return it and get a new one. By the time I did, they were back ordered. I got my second one from the Seiko Store and I haven't had any issues. I've had it since mid Feb.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

*Re: SRP 775 On An Alligator Strap...Soliciting Opinions*








Originally Posted by *shakin_jake*  
What do you folks think, does it work? I think so but I'm soliciting opinions to see what others perceptions are...



oldfatherthames said:


> Jake, though alligators are somehow also divers it doesn't work in my eyes.
> 
> That's a dresswatch strap and besides that obvious context and that the Turtle is anything else than a dresser, it's also too shiny and glossy for the turtle. Too fancy.
> Though strictly Catholic a diver's watch should be complemented with a metal, rubber or classic nato, I find that leather or canvas can work quite well, especially when they look a bit rugged and dark brown matches extremely well optically with the SRP775. I really like the one, that BDC showed here:
> ...


~~~I'll put you down as a maybe Bernd=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Our FREEDOM rests on 4 boxes:

Soap, Ballot, Jury, and Cartridge


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

More pix


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Just received my 777 from creatiowatches today and I'm pretty impressed. Jan 2016 batch with perfect chapter ring alignment, hand alignment, and time keeping has been +4 seconds after 10 hours on the wrist. Only 2 things bother me - first, the damn bezel action on this thing is funkier than the 'B' squad on a Tuesday night at any Reno strip club, and the second is the crown action needs a little dental floss/5-1 oil on the threads as it is far from smooth (plenty of turns though, between 9 and 10 solid finger rolls). Overall, I dig the watch and I think Seiko made a home run here.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jespersb (Oct 31, 2014)

Couldn't find any information on how to shorten the bracelet? 

And information/link will be highly appreciated. 👍😊

Sendt fra min SM-G900F med Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

jespersb said:


> Couldn't find any information on how to shorten the bracelet?


WATCHFORUMS.NET • View topic - Seiko Monster Bracelet Resizing

alternatively

https://seikoparts.wordpress.com/20...seiko-reissue-turtle-bracelet-brief-tutorial/

---
Adding a picture while I'm here:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jespersb (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks m8, looks like that pin&collar system is going to cost me a few extra grey hairs..


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

jespersb said:


> Thanks m8, looks like that pin&collar system is going to cost me a few extra grey hairs..


For me it was as easy as 1 2 3...

1: Get in car.
2: Drive to an AD.
3: Ask them to resize it (free).



No grey hairs! Actually not much hair left at all....


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Double post


----------



## jespersb (Oct 31, 2014)

Don't have all that much hair left myself so I think I'm probably going down that alley too. It will cost me $15/£10 tough, but I recon it's worth it. ?


JRMARTINS said:


> For me it was as easy as 1 2 3...
> 
> 1: Get in car.
> 2: Drive to an AD.
> ...


Sendt fra min SM-G900F med Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After doing several pin and collars bracelets now, the SRP bracelet took me about 15 minutes to size myself, including set up. $10 watch kit off the bay has paid for itself several times over. No way I have someone do them for me now.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> After doing several pin and collars bracelets now, the SRP bracelet took me about 15 minutes to size myself, including set up. $10 watch kit off the bay has paid for itself several times over. No way I have someone do them for me now.


There's a kit specifically for these pins and collars???

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

lorsban said:


> There's a kit specifically for these pins and collars???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I use this kit off the bay and it works great. I find it has everything needed.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> I use this kit off the bay and it works great. I find it has everything needed.


I have that exact same kit haha

The pin remover isn't the most exact thing tho. The other issue is the collar ends up on the pusher.

I'm thinking of making a sort of jig that will hold the band to it's side and at the same time secure the pin and collar in place while you push in the collar from the other side.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

lorsban said:


> I have that exact same kit haha
> 
> The pin remover isn't the most exact thing tho. The other issue is the collar ends up on the pusher.
> 
> ...


That's what I use the blue pin pusher for. I put the collar in and lay the bracelet on the collar side, which keeps the collar from coming out. Then tap the pin from the other side with the hammer to set it. Then use the larger diameter pushers on both sides, using both hands, to firmly push them in as far as they will go.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Turtle on a nato strap

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Here's my SRP777 on a "Bond" nato:


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

jespersb said:


> Couldn't find any information on how to shorten the bracelet?
> 
> And information/link will be highly appreciated. 
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-G900F med Tapatalk


~~~here's my SRP775 bracelet-

Bracelet From My Seiko SRP 775 by Jake Wilson, on Flickr[/IMG]

not sure how much help I can offer, since I've yet to size it myself=

I'm told, this bracelet uses pins and collars, so if it does, I should be okay, since I did the add/remove link delaeo with the new to me Sumo I bought 3rd hand back in March of this year. FWIW, I didn't research that bracelet's workings at all, and only discovered it uses collars, after I lost one to the never land of my garage floor where I was working at the time

Back then I used one of those push pin tools like 59yukon01 showed back a few posts in this thread, and it worked fine, for me, despite my ham fistedness, which resulted in me elongating the I.D. of at least one of the collars a bit, but when I reinstalled the collars back into the band, they sized themselves (swedged?) and never fell out. IIRC, it was one fo the first posts I made in the WUS Seiko forum, cursing those damned little collars, but in reality, the pins and collars are a nice system, an attachment system Seiko engineers should be praised for developing. Just remember, if you go to tackle resizing this bracelet yourself, cool heads prevail

I've read more than once in the Seiko forum here on WUS, peeps using this cheapie bracelet kit-



I finally broke down and spent $5 and change to get Amazon to deliver this kit to my door. It arrived yesterday, I've yet to use it. Supposedly where it shines, making it easy for even the dimmest bulbs (like me= to use for sizing watch bracelets, you can lay the bracelet in the jig, then tap the pin out from the link(s) you want to remove. Sounds easy doesn't it? I don't know, but I'm about to find out, soon...not sure when I'll get around to it, but I now have a cheap kit to aid me in sizing this bracelet...

(((BUT))), something else you should have, unless your vision is superlative, you need some sort of eye magnification to help you see your work. The pins and collars are tiny, tiny, tiny! Here's what I'm using-



The bigger of the two, I bought back in 2014, from Amazon, for around $10. There's three different magnification levels, has a light source (shown on, and shining). The single lighted eye loupe (10X IIRC) I bought within the past month, from a vendor in China called Bang Good. I think I paid $3 or $4 for it. I also bought some spring bars from Bang Good, i think the whole sale was around $8 delivered, and took several weeks to get to my door

Between both of these lighted eye magnifiers, and they're both hands free, I can see with ease, any task when messing around with my watches, from seeing the day date wheel when setting the watch to the atomic clock to R&R spring bars for bracelet swaps. Anyways, if your eye sight is impaired like mine is (I wear reading glasses), one of the two hands free lighted magnifiers will pay for themselves the first time you use it, and I use these for other non watch related tasks around the house, like removing splinters from flesh for instance

Here's another view of the lighted single eye loupe-


I like using either or, but that's my recommendation for you, if you decide to size the bracelet yhourself, get some watch specific tools to help get the job done. You can get all of the above for under $20. They're not uber high quality tools, but for how little I use them, they work fine in those instances, now if I were a watchmaker and spent hours daily working with these types of tools, I'd invest in higher quality items but I'm not so I haven't. Again, for how often I use these tools, they work well enough

One more thing, the plastic faced hammer you need for tapping the pin back in to the bracelet, to make the pin fit flush. Using plastic, you wont mar the finish on the bracelet links DAMHIK

Your other option to sizing the bracelet, if you don't DIY, take it to watchmaker or jewelry shop and let the appropriate peeps there do it for you. I get a certain satisfaction doing what I can myself, and sizing Seiko dive bracelets isn't rocket science, so I'm in luck=

If you think you want to collect the tools and do the DIY thing, buy a NATO strap and wear your new watch on the NATO (or rubber/silicone, leather) until the tools arrive. I've had my SRP775 for 8 weeks + and have yet to wear it on the Seiko OEM bracelet it came with. Whatever you do, have fun with your watch!

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
The very purpose of existence is to reconcile the glowing opinion we have of ourselves with the appalling things that other people think about us. 
-- Quentin Crisp


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Currently my favorite SRP. Loving the Pepsi!


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Happy that this dude still has a job.....


















Talked with the service centre and I was told that it was within normal tolerances, and that I shouldn't expect a better result.....WTF!!!

Besides the scratched to hell backcase I just noticed what looks like a scratch on the inside of the Hardlex!!!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Contacted CTG Watch about the SRPA21 preorder and currently the priceis $545.00 USD. Above retail, I'll have to continue to look for other vendors that will have it available. They also said that it should ship between July 30 and Aug 30. Does anyone else know of any retailers having preorders for it?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

JRMARTINS said:


> Talked with the service centre and I was told that it was within normal tolerances, and that I shouldn't expect a better result.....WTF!!!
> 
> Besides the scratched to hell backcase I just noticed what looks like a scratch on the inside of the Hardlex!!!


Well, man, what to say? It's been months away, 3rd time in service and many 'of us' here kept their fingers crossed that this time there would, should, no there must be a happy end for you. But now this horror instead.

I'm shocked that your SRP did not get a better treatment when being sent in the 3rd time - despite that your problems should have been solved earlier on already. Don't know if it's aproblem of communication there or that no one cares. I'm baffled.

If you're yet not willing to throw that Turtle out of the window or sell it losing quite some money in it's current condition, I would try to contact the service manager personally and tell him your story in a kind and friendly manner, hoping and trusting that this time they will get it right. Finally. A scratch in the hardlex, dust inside and a scratched back is surely not 'within tolerances' and is proof of complete failure from their side.

Or I would ask them for sending you a free hardlex and try to find a decent, free watchmaker, who can do the job. Just to find peace of mind. There must be a watchmaker in Portugal, who is able to change the hardlex, wipe the dust off and adjust the movement. And adjust the misalignments. All that is not really a hard job.

If you go with Seiko Service again and if they do not align the dial towards 'more perfect', I would live with that. I know it's frustrating, as you had other expectations and I'm not you of course, but my copy has a similar appearance. I don't notice it anymore. And I don't find it exceedingly bad. Don't get me wrong, I don't say it's ok, but it's not uncommon with Seiko.

Good luck - again!
Bernd


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

JRMARTINS said:


> Happy that this dude still has a job.....
> 
> Talked with the service centre and I was told that it was within normal tolerances, and that I shouldn't expect a better result.....WTF!!!
> 
> Besides the scratched to hell backcase I just noticed what looks like a scratch on the inside of the Hardlex!!!


That's so disappointing to hear. I was also hoping you'd have better results this time around. Mine has the misaligned chapter ring and is running -42 s/d. Your story is making me rethink sending it in. It should not be this way. It's making me think I might sacrifice the warranty and chose to have the work done locally. Hmm.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## DonnieD (Feb 15, 2013)

Just picked this up. Gotta say "I love it"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

Blackened Blurtle on the boat......


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

Burtle Pepsi.....


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Still on the black Hirsch Liberty strap. Very comfortable!


----------



## kapeee (Nov 2, 2014)

I finally got rid of that ridiculous OEM clasp with that stupid extension!







Watch feels so much better on the wrist now, and long gone are the annoying rattling sounds.
:-!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rocket Jockey said:


> Burtle Pepsi.....
> 
> View attachment 8601906


That's the way it should have always looked - why they put a black dial on it I don't know.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Well, man, what to say? It's been months away, 3rd time in service and many 'of us' here kept their fingers crossed that this time there would, should, no there must be a happy end for you. But now this horror instead.
> 
> I'm shocked that your SRP did not get a better treatment when being sent in the 3rd time - despite that your problems should have been solved earlier on already. Don't know if it's aproblem of communication there or that no one cares. I'm baffled.
> 
> ...


I have to admit that I am more than done with it. I'm still thinking what to do, sell it or have it fixed by Rob or Duarte.

The thing is that I'm more than willing to live with the misaligned chapter/bezel, which I personally find unacceptable on a watch at this price range, but being treated like a five year old being explained that there are dented wheels in a movement and that's why the hands are misaligned and within tolerances that really pisses me off!!

When I asked if they would replace the movement I received a quick no, and was promptly informed that the next one could be even worst than this one!!
A lot of faith in Seiko and their quality by their reps in Portugal! I asked for a replacement movement because my original complaint was that it stopped with a full charge and started to loose 30 sd all of a sudden.


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> That's the way it should have always looked - why they put a black dial on it I don't know.
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


Exactly my my thought too. I was so-so about the Turtle but after modding them to my liking, I am a HUGE fan!! My blackened blurtle on a BC 300 is my daily wearer. The Pepsi on the bracelet is too pretty for daily wear!!

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

JRMARTINS said:


> I have to admit that I am more than done with it. I'm still thinking what to do, sell it or have it fixed by Rob or Duarte.
> 
> The thing is that I'm more than willing to live with the misaligned chapter/bezel, which I personally find unacceptable on a watch at this price range, but being treated like a five year old being explained that there are dented wheels in a movement and that's why the hands are misaligned and within tolerances that really pisses me off!!
> 
> ...


Did you buy this new? From an AD? If new from an AD, they should replace immediately for no charge. The scratches alone suggest it was used. If you are in the US, it is illegal in most states for a business to sell an item that has been sold, then returned, as new unless it is factory sealed. The consumer has to be told it is used. For the AD does not help you, you may want to "out" them here.

I guess I could see if this was purchased gray market, used, or from one of those questionable sources (i.e. Someone selling factory rejects or watches "procured" via illegitimate sources) that Seiko might not quite give your "service with a smile". But even if it was one of the above, good customer service would be to explain politely why they can not replace or repair to your satisfaction, or if the can, at what cost.

Good customer service practices are considered by most businesses to be critical to establishing and retaining customer loyalty. A business the size of Seiko must know via research the cost of creating a loyal, and the $ value they represent.

Unfortunately, many Japanese companies struggle with customer service when it comes to acknowledging a problem, taking responsibility, and providing a remedy that is consumer friendly. Nikon is a good example of this, where a string of defects plaques their high end DSLR's. Their inability to react in western countries, where expectations are very different, created mountains out of mole hills.

i know most might consider these "cheap" watches. But the company I work for sells many products that are likely in your home, that sell at a fraction of that coat, and our CS protocols are very different.


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> After doing several pin and collars bracelets now, the SRP bracelet took me about 15 minutes to size myself, including set up. $10 watch kit off the bay has paid for itself several times over. No way I have someone do them for me now.


Totally agree.I dont get why the pin an collar system gets such a bad wrap. The bracelet is not going to size itself, so people should expect to spend 20-30 minutes doing so. Sure there are easier pin or screw systems for bracelets but the pin and collars are not as difficult as people make them out to be.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I spent time trying to find an AD in the Dallas TX area to no avail. Any suggestions who will carry this watch locally?

Thanks in advance. 


Time to make the donuts...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> I have to admit that I am more than done with it. I'm still thinking what to do, sell it or have it fixed by Rob or Duarte.
> 
> The thing is that I'm more than willing to live with the misaligned chapter/bezel, which I personally find unacceptable on a watch at this price range, but being treated like a five year old being explained that there are dented wheels in a movement and that's why the hands are misaligned and within tolerances that really pisses me off!!
> 
> ...


Truly sympathize with you on this one. Customer service should be about the customer - they should have given you a replacement after 3 failed attempts and damaging your watch. Thumbs down to Seiko warranty on this one.


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Thought I saw something in the thread about Yobokies having bezels. Poked around his photobucket but didn't see a Batman bezel available? Is there anybody selling these yet?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

james.fort said:


> Thought I saw something in the thread about Yobokies having bezels. Poked around his photobucket but didn't see a Batman bezel available? Is there anybody selling these yet?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-...e-bezel-inserts-second-hands-bor-3187522.html


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

quick question..... i need to order some new springbars. What size are the stock fat springbars that come in the turtles? Thanks.


----------



## jaeiger (Mar 9, 2014)

theaustinbuddha said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-...e-bezel-inserts-second-hands-bor-3187522.html


Oh man, at that link he's got that seconds hand for $13 shipped. The more I look at it, the more it ruins the stock seconds hand for me...
On another note, a pepsi bezel on my incoming Blurtle could be a pretty fun mashup. Bonus points for it not having to require opening up the watch case. But I'll hang around and see if anyone else does it first, just to see how it looks, heh.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

nepatriot said:


> Did you buy this new? From an AD? If new from an AD, they should replace immediately for no charge. The scratches alone suggest it was used. If you are in the US, it is illegal in most states for a business to sell an item that has been sold, then returned, as new unless it is factory sealed. The consumer has to be told it is used. For the AD does not help you, you may want to "out" them here.
> 
> I guess I could see if this was purchased gray market, used, or from one of those questionable sources (i.e. Someone selling factory rejects or watches "procured" via illegitimate sources) that Seiko might not quite give your "service with a smile". But even if it was one of the above, good customer service would be to explain politely why they can not replace or repair to your satisfaction, or if the can, at what cost.
> 
> ...


It was purchased brand new from an AD in Malaysia warranty card stamped, the scratches were done by the Portuguese service centre on it's third trip there to resolve issues.

Trip 1: movement stopped with full charge and started to lose 30 sd.

Trip 2: Removal of dust particles from trip 1

Trip 3: Alignment of hands. Return with misaligned hands, according to them within acceptable tolerances, and scratched Hardlex interior and case back.

They won't exchange the watch because it's not a local purchase and won't exchange movement because that wouldn't solve anything, the new movement might come the same as this one or worst according to the service manager.

Gonna try and get Seiko's attention through social media. Not counting on it working though...


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

theaustinbuddha said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-...e-bezel-inserts-second-hands-bor-3187522.html


Thanks!

Edit: just realized blue/black isn't pictured. Shot him an email, hope it's available.


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just placed an order for the SRP777 from Creation. I sent them an email asking them to check the chapter ring for proper alignment prior to shipping. Fingers crossed! Can't wait...


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

mbhawks23 said:


> Totally agree.I dont get why the pin an collar system gets such a bad wrap.


Because it's THE most difficult to setup compared to all the other link retention systems out there.

I seriously don't know of a more fiddly setup.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry, gotta ask: why didn't you send it back as soon as you opened the box and saw these things to the AD and ask for a replacement? Any legit AD I would think would take care of you. If they would not, you would be doing everyone here a service by outing them. I think there are a lot of bogus AD's out there selling illegitimate watches. Could you have gotten one of those? Some people speculated that the early Turtles, the ones that got on the market before Seiko released it, were perhaps factory rejects.

Not making an excuse for them, but I can kind of see a local service center in Portugal not being willing to exchange it. They should service it, for a fee, since it is a gray market item in Portugal. But services watched should be pristine when you get them back. If not, it sounds like a poorly managed and service center in Portugal.

Good luck; sorry to say sounds like you are in a tough place. Maybe try Seiko directly? Since in it's condition it's worthless, maybe send to Seiko's CEO, with a letter explaining what happened, and that you were but no loner am a loyal Seiko customer. Tell him he can restore your faith in Seiko's good reputation by swapping it out. And if he does, you will sing Seiko praise on watch website by sharing the story.



JRMARTINS said:


> It was purchased brand new from an AD in Malaysia warranty card stamped, the scratches were done by the Portuguese service centre on it's third trip there to resolve issues.
> 
> Trip 1: movement stopped with full charge and started to lose 30 sd.
> 
> ...


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

Jack646 said:


> Just placed an order for the SRP777 from Creation. I sent them an email asking them to check the chapter ring for proper alignment prior to shipping. Fingers crossed! Can't wait...


That's where I got mine last week. Very happy with the speed of service and the condition of the watch. I'm sure yours will line up well.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice effort. The Pepsi insert really works with the Burtle... The hands are a good choice too. BTW, I've noticed the lume on the hands of my new Burtle are clearly a very different shade to the lume on the dial. Not a major issue, but does give the watch a Franken-watch sort of look. New hands are quite justified IMHO.


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Love it as it is, but I'm inspired to do a mod on this one. Lover the dial, just need to sort out the hands and perhaps jazz up the bezel with a pepsi or something vintage-like.


----------



## seikoseekr (Dec 31, 2015)

Apologies if this has already been discussed, 229 pages is too many to read through them all. I've seen quite a few srp777's with a metal bracelet and I'm wondering if they are the original bracelet made by seiko? I've been looking for one for mine for a while now but haven't had much luck.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

seikoseekr said:


> Apologies if this has already been discussed, 229 pages is too many to read through them all. I've seen quite a few srp777's with a metal bracelet and I'm wondering if they are the original bracelet made by seiko? I've been looking for one for mine for a while now but haven't had much luck.


The perfect excuse to buy another turtle: One of the models that come with a bracelet 

My SRP777 has on occasion worn the bracelet from my SRP775.


----------



## seikoseekr (Dec 31, 2015)

Very true! Unfortunately for me the budget doesn't allow for another one just yet : (


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

nepatriot said:


> Sorry, gotta ask: why didn't you send it back as soon as you opened the box and saw these things to the AD and ask for a replacement? Any legit AD I would think would take care of you. If they would not, you would be doing everyone here a service by outing them. I think there are a lot of bogus AD's out there selling illegitimate watches. Could you have gotten one of those? Some people speculated that the early Turtles, the ones that got on the market before Seiko released it, were perhaps factory rejects.
> 
> Not making an excuse for them, but I can kind of see a local service center in Portugal not being willing to exchange it. They should service it, for a fee, since it is a gray market item in Portugal. But services watched should be pristine when you get them back. If not, it sounds like a poorly managed and service center in Portugal.
> 
> Good luck; sorry to say sounds like you are in a tough place. Maybe try Seiko directly? Since in it's condition it's worthless, maybe send to Seiko's CEO, with a letter explaining what happened, and that you were but no loner am a loyal Seiko customer. Tell him he can restore your faith in Seiko's good reputation by swapping it out. And if he does, you will sing Seiko praise on watch website by sharing the story.


I didn't send it back to the AD upon receiving it because it didn't have these issues with the hands upon arrival, these only became visible after the watch had gone to the service centre the first time to deal with an issue with the movement after 2 months of ownership.

I'm trying to find a contact to Seiko, without success, so that I could tell them about my experience and how my faith in them is shattered and hoping for it to be restored.

The second time I sent it to have the dust removed, I requested that they adjust the movement as precise as possible since it was running at +1 sd before the issue with the movement, and they said that it wasn't possible to get it working that precise, and that they wouldn't attempt it. That and the scratched case back and Hardlex is a testament to their poor CS and technical ability, which takes me to the conclusion that on the first time they fixed the movement something went wrong and that's why I have misaligned hands at the moment.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> I spent time trying to find an AD in the Dallas TX area to no avail. Any suggestions who will carry this watch locally?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


~~~time to jump on the turtle train David? :-!...good choice BTW, this watch (any of the new SRP77X series) is a stunner. Because it's a hot seller for Seiko, most AD's that get them in, sell out fast, and don't know when they will receive their next order. This was the information I got from a knowledgeable sales agent at Old Northeast Jewelers when I stopped in their Tampa location about 5 weeks ago, to look at another Seiko time piece. I walked in to their store wearing my SRP777 and the agent told me (while admiring mine), they can't keep them in stock

It is hit and miss buying sight unseen online. I purchased both of my turtles that way (777, 775). The first turtle I bought was the 775 and it has a slightly misaligned chapter ring. That's the good news, as there were no other defects, at all (some have dented bezel inserts), and the timing is fairly good, running a little fast, about +5s/day

The second turtle I bought online, (both came from a Singapore eBay vendor), the 777, arrived perfect-no defects, ran about +2s/day when new and has settled to just under -2s/day (-1.5s/day). You probably want to buy from an AD so you see what you are getting, and to make sure you're satisfied with your purchase, before going into it. Can't blame you a lick for those reasons, if that is why you want to go to an AD who carries this reference. Speaking strictly for myself, for a watch in this price range, I'm a little less fussy and was happy to buy online and all that entails

Good luck in your pursuit to pick up one of these magnificent wrist watches, I love both of mine!













Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Absence diminishes little passions and increases great ones, as wind extinguishes candles and fans a fire.
François de la Rochefocauld


----------



## PinotNoir (Dec 12, 2009)

after a while now I want SRP-777 badly


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Just a little post about some maintenance I did on my 777 today.

I had been wearing my GS diver and the feel of the bezel movement is just so good it left me a little disappointed with the Turtle.

Also the screw down crown has a rough bit on final disengage and screw down.

So I decided to use some FrogLube on it applying it sparingly to the bezel gap and to the screw down thread.

A few tours of the bezel and a few screw/unscrew of the crown and it is a lot better.

A final wash with some mild detergent and final wash and I am happy with the bezel and crown.

This is a beater watch for me and I can live with it dying etc so please don't do this if you haven't familiarised yourself with the product.

FrogLube - It just works! USDA Approved

I have no link, affiliation or any other interest in the product or website.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

zuiko said:


> Just a little post about some maintenance I did on my 777 today.
> 
> I had been wearing my GS diver and the feel of the bezel movement is just so good it left me a little disappointed with the Turtle.
> 
> ...


~~~and another upside is, your watch will have a minty wintergreen smell to it now also=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"He had discovered a great law of human action, without knowing it - namely, that in order to make a man or a boy covet a thing, it is only necessary to make the thing difficult to obtain." 
- Mark Twain "The Adventures of Tom Sawyer"


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Just got an answer back from the manager from the service centre...The scratches weren't them, they won't do a thing to minimize my bad experience and basically the misaligned hands are normal for the movement...I'm sending it back to have the Hardlex replaced...anyone have a contact for seiko Japan? I can't seem to find one online...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

Honkylips said:


> quick question..... i need to order some new springbars. What size are the stock fat springbars that come in the turtles? Thanks.


22mm.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Did you replace the red hour hand?


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> Did you replace the red hour hand?


This is the 779 Pepsi so no changes made. Don't be deceived by lighting.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~time to jump on the turtle train David? :-!...good choice BTW, this watch (any of the new SRP77X series) is a stunner. Because it's a hot seller for Seiko, most AD's that get them in, sell out fast, and don't know when they will receive their next order. This was the information I got from a knowledgeable sales agent at Old Northeast Jewelers when I stopped in their Tampa location about 5 weeks ago, to look at another Seiko time piece. I walked in to their store wearing my SRP777 and the agent told me (while admiring mine), they can't keep them in stock
> 
> It is hit and miss buying sight unseen online. I purchased both of my turtles that way (777, 775). The first turtle I bought was the 775 and it has a slightly misaligned chapter ring. That's the good news, as there were no other defects, at all (some have dented bezel inserts), and the timing is fairly good, running a little fast, about +5s/day
> 
> ...


Thanks Jake. I'm a YOOOGE (sic) fan of the SKX (I have many...) so the additional real estate may or may not appeal to me. It's beautiful visually, but on the wrist is an entirely different matter. I had two Armida A9's that looked awesome - until I wore them.

Hopefully I can find one to try on.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Thanks Jake. I'm a YOOOGE (sic) fan of the SKX (I have many...) so the additional real estate may or may not appeal to me. It's beautiful visually, but on the wrist is an entirely different matter. I had two Armida A9's that looked awesome - until I wore them.
> 
> Hopefully I can find one to try on.
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


I actually thought i would hate this watch before i tried it on and i bought it without trying it on. Turns out i like it way better than the SKX and have since sold 2 of my 3 SKX007 and 009. I still have one left and just cant sell it due to it being the nicest one ive had as far as quality and how long its been with me.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> This is the 779 Pepsi so no changes made. Don't be deceived by lighting.


Completely fooled, knew you had a new 779...but that lighting threw me a curve ball!


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

I need to find a new bezel. As good as this one looks, too slippery. I need for bbq reasons, very important


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

I was just exchanging emails with Harold at Yobokies. He said he's working on a new coin edge bezel for the Turtle that will accept regular SKX007 size bezel inserts...

_*Please visit my page for all the parts and watches: yobokies's Library | Photobucket*_


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

theaustinbuddha said:


> I was just exchanging emails with Harold at Yobokies. He said he's working on a new coin edge bezel for the Turtle that will accept regular SKX007 size bezel inserts...
> 
> _*Please visit my page for all the parts and watches: yobokies's Library | Photobucket*_


Ok, I'm in for one of those!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> This is the 779 Pepsi so no changes made. Don't be deceived by lighting.


can't see the blue of the bezel _at all_ =), i thought the same


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

theaustinbuddha said:


> I was just exchanging emails with Harold at Yobokies. He said he's working on a new coin edge bezel for the Turtle that will accept regular SKX007 size bezel inserts...
> 
> _*Please visit my page for all the parts and watches: yobokies's Library | Photobucket*_


how could that even work? the bezel insert would cover part of the glass at that point, slightly, wouldn't it?


----------



## jlafou1 (Jun 25, 2016)

What's the official accuracy spec and most common (actual) accuracy on the turtles? I bought mine a few weeks ago and it's consistently around 40s fast per day. I've tried giving it a few weeks thinking it would settle in but I doesn't seem to have helped. I'm afraid I need to send it in.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

jlafou1 said:


> What's the official accuracy spec and most common (actual) accuracy on the turtles? I bought mine a few weeks ago and it's consistently around 40s fast per day. I've tried giving it a few weeks thinking it would settle in but I doesn't seem to have helped. I'm afraid I need to send it in.


For the 4R36 movement, I've seen -35 to +45s/day for the accuracy but I haven't seen any official numbers specifically for the new Turtles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Acurry said:


> For the 4R36 movement, I've seen -35 to +45s/day for the accuracy but I haven't seen any official numbers_ specifically for the new Turtles. _


Does anyone do that, though? isn't it always by the mov't? the watch itself has nothing to do with the mov't specs...


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

jlafou1 said:


> What's the official accuracy spec and most common (actual) accuracy on the turtles? I bought mine a few weeks ago and it's consistently around 40s fast per day. I've tried giving it a few weeks thinking it would settle in but I doesn't seem to have helped. I'm afraid I need to send it in.


Mine has been running +3.5 for this first week. If it stays there I will be very happy.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

jlafou1 said:


> What's the official accuracy spec and most common (actual) accuracy on the turtles? I bought mine a few weeks ago and it's consistently around 40s fast per day. I've tried giving it a few weeks thinking it would settle in but I doesn't seem to have helped. I'm afraid I need to send it in.


Check this thread out. 
Turtle Owners - How's Your Timekeeping Accuracy?

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=2822834&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

jlafou1 said:


> What's the official accuracy spec and most common (actual) accuracy on the turtles? I bought mine a few weeks ago and it's consistently around 40s fast per day. I've tried giving it a few weeks thinking it would settle in but I doesn't seem to have helped. I'm afraid I need to send it in.


That's within spec, but I don't think that would make me feel better. There a lot of fantastical claims on accuracy on these sites. Not saying they're not all true ... I don't fish much anymore, but when I did, it seemed most people caught their biggest fish consistently when fishing alone . Of course i was always 100% accurate on my fish stories ...

I've got 2 turtles, and am trying to decide which one to keep. Using Twix, as well as my own comparison against atomic time, the black one is running -12 seconds, and the gold one -3. Minus 3 is the best Seiko performance I have ever had, including an MM300, and a dozen perhaps 6r15's. Most of the rest in the +/- 10-15 seconds range. That's not counting the Dagaz Typhoon I had, which was I believe +3, but regulated.

As you know, seconds per day is dependent on many factors, and varies on the same watch. How "wound up" a watch is depends on our movement. I have a watch that can be +2... when I wear it all day and am very active (I try to walk 2 - 4 miles per day). That same watch will be +/- 5 additional seconds when I'm at my desk all day, or sitting on airplanes for 8 hours per day. When your sitting, your watch is in a different position than when your walking. In other words, I believe a watch will run as consistently as we are; the more our daily activity varies, the watch can cary along with us.

So what does that mean? There's no right or wrong answer. To me, it means we all have a magic number. For any watch perhaps, or perhaps some of us have expectations for certain movements over others. If my top grade ETA Sinn was off more that +/-5, I'd probably be disappointed. If any my ETA's were off 12 seconds it would annoy me too much. But a 4r36 at -12? I'd be fine ... if the damn gold one wasn't -3. You see, I like the readability of the black one ...

So if 40 seconds off per day bothers you, buy and flip until you get one you like, or get it regulated. All that really matters is that you're happy with it.


----------



## jlafou1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Dav25 said:


> Check this thread out.
> Turtle Owners - How's Your Timekeeping Accuracy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, that was exactly what I was looking for. It seems the most common reports are all within 5-10 spd.


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

jlafou1 said:


> Awesome, that was exactly what I was looking for. It seems the most common reports are all within 5-10 spd.


That's been my analysis too. Mine is -42s/d though, so it's going in for adjustment. I also have the chapter ring misalignment, so I'm going to try to get both issues taken care of.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

theaustinbuddha said:


> That's been my analysis too. Mine is -42s/d though, so it's going in for adjustment. I also have the chapter ring misalignment, so I'm going to try to get both issues taken care of.


My Turtle is around +5 seconds per day after two weeks, but my two-year-old Sumo is -35s a day. I've decided to wait two or three more years and then have my 6R15 Sumo movement cleaned and oiled, new seals installed and the movement adjusted. That said, a nice case opener and a Timegrapher are on my wishlist. I usually set my Sumo a minute fast when I use it, and then wear it for a couple of days. Love my Sumo, and my X-Turtle.

I got the idea of waiting a few years to get my Sumo movement adjusted after watching this video by watchmaker Spencer Klein talking about his 775.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

This comment is regarding Seiko service centers.. Seiko USA in New jersey is just horrible!!!! I cant even get into any details. But if you live in the USA just read yelp or consumer reports. Might as well throw my warranty card in the garbage cause i will NEVER send them anything. I would rather pay a real watch technician at my local AD. Just a a heads up for a US people. Without getting into my issue just ready consumer affairs reports. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Dav25 said:


> This comment is regarding Seiko service centers.. Seiko USA in New jersey is just horrible!!!! I cant even get into any details. But if you live in the USA just read yelp or consumer reports. Might as well throw my warranty card in the garbage cause i will NEVER send them anything. I would rather pay a real watch technician at my local AD. Just a a heads up for a US people. Without getting into my issue just ready consumer affairs reports.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not only a US problem!


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

zuiko said:


> Just a little post about some maintenance I did on my 777 today.
> 
> I had been wearing my GS diver and the feel of the bezel movement is just so good it left me a little disappointed with the Turtle.
> 
> ...


~~~after thinking more about you using frog lube on your SRP777 crown stem threading and bezel, I think you're on to something here zuiko, especially with the bezel action. I can't say I've ever been bothered with any of the bezel actions I have on around the 6 Seiko dive watches (maybe it's 5, I lost count) I own/wear. That said, my spring drive marinemaster 600 has the best of the bunch (bezel action), but Seiko mentions in their owners manual for this watch that their watchmakers apply lubricant during assembly, and I doubt the SRP turtles get that same attention

I first used frog lube sometime last year on a couple of the products I own it was designed for (I'm trying to stay within the forum guidelines, not mentioning these products by name) and was thoroughly impressed with it's lubricating performance, but also, how it's totally food safe, safe enough to swallow and ingest, so I highly doubt it could negatively impact using it on the two places you mentioned you used it on (crown threads, and underside of the bezel)

I bought a larger jar of the paste yet I think this CLP product Froglube 5ml Bottle 5pk | eBay of theirs (frog lube) would be a good choice for a watch aficionado, to use for their self and share with other like minded watch phreaks (a single tube could be shipped with a 1st class hand stamped envelope), if they wanted to improve the bezel action and or crown threading, of watches they own...others may have better and or different ideas

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Information is free at the library. Bring your own container. -Anon


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Thanks Jake. I'm a YOOOGE (sic) fan of the SKX (I have many...) so the additional real estate may or may not appeal to me. It's beautiful visually, but on the wrist is an entirely different matter. I had two Armida A9's that looked awesome - until I wore them.
> 
> Hopefully I can find one to try on.
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


~~~David, FYI...the SRP Turtle wears no larger (IMO) than the Steinhart OVM I had (which I think you still own and wear?). Now if you found the OVM wears too large for you, than your fears could very well be justified. That said, if you have the time to watch the eBay Singapore vendor auctions, and find one for under $300 (I paid $220 and $260 for mine), if you buy one and do not find it to your liking, I doubt you would have a hard time flipping it here on WUS classifieds, getting back every dime you paid for it, perhaps making a small profit to boot. Just a thought, you going through eBay...in this backwater area where I live, the so called Seiko AD's (dept. stores) don't carry stock so if I want a Seiko watch, an internet purchase is my best bet

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
No matter how far a jackass travels, it won't come back a horse


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~after thinking more about you using frog lube on your SRP777 crown stem threading and bezel, I think you're on to something here zuiko, especially with the bezel action. I can't say I've ever been bothered with any of the bezel actions I have on around the 6 Seiko dive watches (maybe it's 5, I lost count) I own/wear. That said, my spring drive marinemaster 600 has the best of the bunch (bezel action), but Seiko mentions in their owners manual for this watch that their watchmakers apply lubricant during assembly, and I doubt the SRP turtles get that same attention
> 
> I first used frog lube sometime last year on a couple of the products I own it was designed for (I'm trying to stay within the forum guidelines, not mentioning these products by name) and was thoroughly impressed with it's lubricating performance, but also, how it's totally food safe, safe enough to swallow and ingest, so I highly doubt it could negatively impact using it on the two places you mentioned you used it on (crown threads, and underside of the bezel)
> 
> ...


Love me some Frog Lube

I use it to lube my Tuna bezel gaskets....The stuff works awesome. 
I'll try the SRP bezel in the morning and report back...

I bet it would be perfect for fat spring bars squeezing into Isofrane straps too.
Although the mint/vanilla combo might be too much:-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

Love my 773, although the bezel action is pretty underwhelming, especially in comparison to my 6309. It's very vague and the clicks are muted. I'm going to try a little silicone grease and see if it improves.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sorry about the date, picked it up yesterday on a whim..

So far it's more accurate than the sumo I just got, not sure whether to be happy or sad.... lol

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~David, FYI...the SRP Turtle wears no larger (IMO) than the Steinhart OVM I had (which I think you still own and wear?). Now if you found the OVM wears too large for you, than your fears could very well be justified. That said, if you have the time to watch the eBay Singapore vendor auctions, and find one for under $300 (I paid $220 and $260 for mine), if you buy one and do not find it to your liking, I doubt you would have a hard time flipping it here on WUS classifieds, getting back every dime you paid for it, perhaps making a small profit to boot. Just a thought, you going through eBay...in this backwater area where I live, the so called Seiko AD's (dept. stores) don't carry stock so if I want a Seiko watch, an internet purchase is my best bet
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


That's good to know. I love my OVM - just not the flat lugs, but the size is find. So this should wear well.

Thanks 

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## dosnglenn (Dec 21, 2015)

Rocket Jockey said:


> Exactly my my thought too. I was so-so about the Turtle but after modding them to my liking, I am a HUGE fan!! My blackened blurtle on a BC 300 is my daily wearer. The Pepsi on the bracelet is too pretty for daily wear!!
> 
> Thanks,
> RJ


What specific mods have you done to your turtles?
They look great.


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

tynan.nida said:


> Sorry about the date, picked it up yesterday on a whim..
> 
> So far it's more accurate than the sumo I just got, not sure whether to be happy or sad.... lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


mind if I ask how big your wrist is? I'm walking along the edge of a narrow fence on one of these. Only thing holding me back is the size.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Trying the Navy blue ToxicNato with gold today.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

After the sapphire crystal upgrade and alignment.










Sadly is returning to the watch maker to clean some dust inside. But tomorrow it's diving day for it.

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jaeiger (Mar 9, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Trying the Navy blue ToxicNato with gold today.


Do you have a link for that on toxicnato's site? I've been looking for a good navy nato in 22mm but in toxicnato's catalog, I only saw one with a fabric keeper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santorr0 (Mar 7, 2016)

After 3 months still very happy with the watch.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Pigeon said:


> mind if I ask how big your wrist is? I'm walking along the edge of a narrow fence on one of these. Only thing holding me back is the size.


I've actually never measured it before! The watch definitely doesn't feel large on my wrist at all, I think the picture may be eventuating the size of the watch.

I can comfortably wear a sumo if that's any help.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Pigeon said:


> mind if I ask how big your wrist is? I'm walking along the edge of a narrow fence on one of these. Only thing holding me back is the size.





tynan.nida said:


> I've actually never measured it before! The watch definitely doesn't feel large on my wrist at all, I think the picture may be eventuating the size of the watch.
> 
> I can comfortably wear a sumo if that's any help.


@Pigeon, maybe this graphic is useful: My Seiko SRP775 - a presentation in pictures - Page 10
Please note the dimensions of my wrist, which I included there. It's more about the width of your wrist than about the circumference.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

tynan.nida said:


> I've actually never measured it before! The watch definitely doesn't feel large on my wrist at all, I think the picture may be eventuating the size of the watch.
> 
> I can comfortably wear a sumo if that's any help.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks Man.



oldfatherthames said:


> @Pigeon, maybe this graphic is useful: My Seiko SRP775 - a presentation in pictures - Page 10
> Please note the dimensions of my wrist, which I included there. It's more about the width of your wrist than about the circumference.
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Thanks Bernd! That helps a lot.

My wrist is slightly smaller than yours at about 55mm across. My 40mm Flieger that's 49 mm LtL uses up pretty much all the room across. I think 50 mm LtL would max me out for a traditional styled watch.

I also comfortably wear a G-Shock that's 53mm LtL and a little ove 47.5 mm at the cases widest point but the shape is pretty irregular and I'm not sure if it's appearance on my wrist would compare very well with the SRP77x case.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jaeiger said:


> Do you have a link for that on toxicnato's site? I've been looking for a good navy nato in 22mm but in toxicnato's catalog, I only saw one with a fabric keeper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's the link but looks like the 22mm navy is currently out of stock.

ToxicNEWcrap! - ToxicNATOs
https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/products/toxicnewcrap?variant=18588382849


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

jaeiger said:


> Do you have a link for that on toxicnato's site? I've been looking for a good navy nato in 22mm but in toxicnato's catalog, I only saw one with a fabric keeper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If he is out of stock you can sign up to be notified when new inventory arrives- they are worth the wait!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeiger (Mar 9, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Here's the link but looks like the 22mm navy is currently out of stock.
> 
> ToxicNEWcrap! - ToxicNATOs
> https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/products/toxicnewcrap?variant=18588382849





CWBYTYME said:


> If he is out of stock you can sign up to be notified when new inventory arrives- they are worth the wait!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks guys! I've signed up for email notifications. I must've missed it the first pass around as it's pretty dark looking in the thumbnail.

Any idea how long he typically takes to restock? Thanks!


----------



## jaeiger (Mar 9, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Here's the link but looks like the 22mm navy is currently out of stock.
> 
> ToxicNEWcrap! - ToxicNATOs
> https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/products/toxicnewcrap?variant=18588382849





CWBYTYME said:


> If he is out of stock you can sign up to be notified when new inventory arrives- they are worth the wait!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks guys! I've signed up for email notifications. I must've missed it the first pass around as it's pretty dark looking in the thumbnail.

Any idea how long he typically takes to restock? Thanks!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

tynan.nida said:


> I've actually never measured it before! The watch definitely doesn't feel large on my wrist at all, I think the picture may be eventuating the size of the watch.
> 
> I can comfortably wear a sumo if that's any help.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


If you can fit a Sumo on your wrist, you can easily wear a Turtle. The Sumo is one of Seiko's biggest watches, at nearly 53mm. The Turtle is actually a little under 48mm.

Forget measuring your circumference of your wrist: all wrists are different shaped. Forget width of your wrist: wrists curve down on the sides.

There are two key measures: 1. the length of the flat area across your wrist, where the watch will sit, right up to where your wrist starts to curve down; 2. the case length, or lug to lug. To see if a watch is likely to fit YOU, compare the measurement of the flat area, in mm, to the case length. If the case length is equal to or less than the flat area, the watch is a likely fit. If it's greater, the watch is less likely to fit. A case with strong curvature of the lugs, like a Squale 50 Atmos, or a Precista, or the new Seiko Halliburton, can give a few mm extra.

Case diameter is a secondary measure, and many use it as a guide to how they like a watch to look when looking down at the wrist. In other words, how it will appear to others looking at the watch. It takes into account the total width of the wrist, including the wrist curvature.

Some use case diameter as the first measure to check off when looking at watches. But this does not account for where the lugs will rest: they can be suspended in air, but not exceed the wrist total width. When that happens, the watch lugs are not resting on your wrist, and the watch will have a tendency to slide around, side to side, and down your arm. That will make a heaver watch feel heavier, and the crown dig into your wrist.

The cushion case Seiko's have a sight curvature of the case, making it, the original at least, a legendary watch for comfort.

All this is subjective of course. All that matters is what you like and find comfortable.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Last time is was a little under 30 days but probably depends on what demand is. Ships really quick when back in stock. They are the best I've purchased bar none.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> @Pigeon, maybe this graphic is useful: My Seiko SRP775 - a presentation in pictures - Page 10
> Please note the dimensions of my wrist, which I included there. It's more about the width of your wrist than about the circumference.





nepatriot said:


> Forget measuring your circumference of your wrist: all wrists are different shaped. Forget width of your wrist: wrists curve down on the sides.
> 
> There are two key measures: 1. the length of the flat area across your wrist, where the watch will sit, right up to where your wrist starts to curve down; 2. the case length, or lug to lug. To see if a watch is likely to fit YOU, compare the measurement of the flat area, in mm, to the case length. If the case length is equal to or less than the flat area, the watch is a likely fit. ...


Well, if folks would follow your advice, gents will end up buying lady-sized watches, because the angle in which wrists start to curve down begins very early, being rather flat in the beginning (and it's not constant anyway and there is no end of the wrist with a bevel of 45 degree), so the 'flat area' you are to talking about is very small.

I think it's helpful to guide people towards the width of the wrist in order to avoid them comparing the misleading but popular 'wrist-circumference' and making wrong conclusions in the first step.
The only thing then left is to give the visual advice, that there should be some flesh above and below the lugs, to give them the idea, that the lugs should not meet the wrists sides. That is what my graphic shows and what is stated in the post I linked to.

In the end all this can only help to a certain degree as the presence of a watch depends on so much more and of course I get the idea, that we both are talking the same thought, but to state "forget the width of the wrist" and instead advising to look for the 'flat area' will in my opinion rather result in calculating too small.



nepatriot said:


> If you can fit a Sumo on your wrist, you can easily wear a Turtle.


Btw, he is already wearing a turtle and has posted a picture.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Pigeon said:


> Thanks Bernd! That helps a lot.
> 
> My wrist is slightly smaller than yours at about 55mm across. My 40mm Flieger that's 49 mm LtL uses up pretty much all the room across. I think 50 mm LtL would max me out for a traditional styled watch.


Of course I cannot tell, but 55mm could be ok. But as you maybe have noticed we are discussing wrist shapes here (see posts above) and maybe it helps also, if you take a look at the wristshots I made here to give you an even better idea, how the turtle meets wrist - see post #2 here: My Seiko SRP775 - a presentation in pictures

Sorry, forgot to link you to there in my prior answer to you.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Flat wrists or circular wrists - that's what matters.....the flatter the wrist the larger the lug to lug size you can generally accommodate. It's not an exact science.


Time to make the donuts...


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

The turtle wears really small smaller than a steinhart ocean 1 and really only a little bigger than the skx007. I love it and i hate big watches. The turtle is more squarish than anything which thats where they are getting the measurement from the lug to lug on a turtle is 48mm i just measured with a caliper on my watch thats why it wears so small. To judge if a watch is large or not the lug to lug is more important than the case size imo.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

treblarefils said:


> The turtle wears really small i have a smaller than a steinhart ocean 1 and really only a little bigger than the skx007. I love it and i hate big watches. The turtle is mnore squarish than anything which thats where they are getting the measurement from the lug to lug on a turtle is 48 i just measured with a caliper on my watch thats why it wears so small.


Yeah I'd agree with that, at the time of purchase I tried on a skx007 and to me it wore quite a bit smaller.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> Well, if folks would follow your advice, gents will end up buying lady-sized watches, because the angle in which wrists start to curve down begins very early, being rather flat in the beginning (and it's not constant anyway and there is no end of the wrist with a bevel of 45 degree), so the 'flat area' you are to talking about is very small.


Perhaps for you ... just proving that all wrist are shipped different.

Take my wrist, for example: very modest 7 1/4" diameter, shapped more rounded than flat, as tall as it is wide. I have a flat area that, in my experience, is on the small side: about 47mm.

So hear are some watches that fit me very well: Precista PRS 18, Squale 1521, Sinn 856, Damasko DA47, SKX007, SARB059, SARB021, SAB017, Gshock GW-5000.

Are these "lady sized" to you?

Or perhaps are you just exaggerating to make your point?

After all, there are countless pictures here of larger watches than the ones I mentioned, on people stating their wrist diameters are smaller than mine, and the watches appear to fit fine. So clearly 47mm is nothing unusual, and perhaps on the small side for someone with 7 1/4 diameter wrists.

I've purchased all of my watches over the last 10 years over the internet. I found early on that watch diameter, wrist diameter, and total width, as you advocate, led to many watch purchases that didn't fit well.

I didn't invent this. About 8 years ago I went with my boss, on the way back to the office after a business lunch, to pick up a watch he had had serviced a high end watch store. He was interested in another watch, and had a sales person waiting on him. I was looking around when the watch maker came over to see if I wanted to look at anything. I felt a little embarrassed, wearing a Seiko at the time: there wasn't a watch in the place under $3,000, and most seemed to be twice that. There were no other customers in the store, so we got to talking, and I mentioned my thoughts on the Seiko being a bit to big for me. He told me what can make a watch feel comfortable, and uncomfortable, how lugs are the key and where they should rest, and how he fits a watch to a customer. He measured my wrist, including the flat area, and suggested I look at watches around 48mm in case length, give or take a mm or so.

I've been following his method with great success ever since.


----------



## dergood (Jun 4, 2016)

I started with a 007 but it was too small coming from the giant shop on tv brand I was used to wearing. I bought a Sumo which I love. I was planning to buy a 773 until I saw the 775. The gilt dial is really different than anything I own so I tried a 777 first. I liked it but I knew I would wear the 775 more often because of the gilt dial. I have a really flat wrist so the case size is perfect. The lume is amazing too. Probably going to have one more link removed to get a tighter fit but it heavy enough not to twist even though it is a bit loose. I am glad I got the Sumo first or I probably would have been happy just owing this one. I was hesitant to order it online and I was shocked to see one in the wild. My dealer sells all Seikos 30% off so I felt like I got a good deal. Hoping to pull the plug on Marine Master at the end of the year unless I lose all common sense and buy an Omega Seamaster or Heritage Black Bay. Thanks to everyone who posted reviews and pictures. I a noob when it comes to Seikos but this one was something I knew I wanted to have as my tool watch. Going to have to make an effort not to wear it everyday.


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

oops accidental double post


----------



## jlafou1 (Jun 25, 2016)

From yesterday's relaxing summer day


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

My Turtles are very comfortable and on the stock rubber which is a first. The new strap material and hole spacing was made for me! Never worn a rubber strap for very long on my Seiko divers except a stock Sawtooth strap on my Orange Sumo, a favorite swim/surf watch.

My small very round 7 1/4" wrist and 45-47mm works best for me.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Fun day at the beach:-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

At the beach. Loving this watch.



















Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## dergood (Jun 4, 2016)

Day 2. Moved up a micro adjustment and the fit is spot on. Going to get a blue one as soon as I see one.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Just picked my SRP789K1 on my lunch break. No dented bezel triangle, chapter ring and bezel aligns fine. Fits me fine due to the 48mm lug to lug although a large 44.3 mm case. Got the silicone strap as well as the bracelet which I'll size at home (not looking forward to that). Have to say the silicone strap feels far better than I thought it would, miles ahead of other rubber straps I've used before. Very happy with it!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

No, sorry folks! I will not reveal that model's name. No way! This I will keep as my exclusive secret.









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

I must say Bernd, you really know how to capture the 775's Brilliance with your photo skills...good show!









Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
A flower, if you bruise it under your feet, rewards you with it's perfume


----------



## jespersb (Oct 31, 2014)

I took of the bracelet to fit a rubber strap, but the Seiko spring bars were to fat to fit in the rubber strap. I then tried to use a par of regular 22mm spring bars, but they were too narrow for the drilled lugs. 

Any suggestions on what to use to allow for 3rd party rubber or leather strap will be highly appreciated?

Thanks all.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

jespersb said:


> I took of the bracelet to fit a rubber strap, but the Seiko spring bars were to fat to fit in the rubber strap. I then tried to use a par of regular 22mm spring bars, but they were too narrow for the drilled lugs.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to use to allow for 3rd party rubber or leather strap will be highly appreciated?
> 
> Thanks all.


https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/products/toxicbars?variant=20128078785

You want the ones with the 1.2mm ends


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

jespersb said:


> I took of the bracelet to fit a rubber strap, but the Seiko spring bars were to fat to fit in the rubber strap. I then tried to use a par of regular 22mm spring bars, but they were too narrow for the drilled lugs.
> 
> Any suggestions on what to use to allow for 3rd party rubber or leather strap will be highly appreciated?
> 
> Thanks all.


Check these out. Oldfathethames gave me this link and i ordered them. They work great for me.

http://m.ebay.de/itm/151668755856?rmvSB=true&_mwBanner=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Dav25 said:


> Check these out. Oldfathethames gave me this link and i ordered them. They work great for me.
> 
> http://m.ebay.de/itm/151668755856?rmvSB=true&_mwBanner=1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not only are those more expensive but the shoulders on those bars make them not able to go in all the way as the shoulderless bars do. Shoulderless bars are more secure on watches with drilled lugs


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

R.Palace said:


> Not only are those more expensive but the shoulders on those bars make them not able to go in all the way as the shoulderless bars do. Shoulderless bars are more secure on watches with drilled lugs


The ones that Dav25 linked to, which were my recommendation some time ago, are cheaper as the price is for a set of 10 and they work for me and I'm not sure, if you are right about them not going in all the way ...

... but seeing your 'toxic bars' I would go for these if I would order new bars again. They seem more solid to me than the ones I had recommended.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

Special 317...!!!!!
Thanks oldfatherthames









GK......


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

shakin_jake said:


> I must say Bernd, you really know how to capture the 775's Brilliance with your photo skills...good show!


Jake, thank you!b-)



gkblues said:


> Special 317...!!!!!


I think I somehow know this strap. :think: 

Looks great, congratulations!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Finally the (original) bracelet has arrived! Can't wait to get it sized.


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8640170&d=1467619619"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strap is that? I've been looking for gray rubber...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

theaustinbuddha said:


> What strap is that? I've been looking for gray rubber...


The original design is the "Seiko Flat Vent Z22", see SEIKO Rubber Strap 22mm Straight bent for Tuna/ DAL1BP â€" seiyajapan.com , but should be available only in black.
If you want a different colour (also grey) look for 'Bonetto Cinturini 284' ( see BONETTO CINTURINI - Modello 284 ) or 'Watchgecko Bonetto Cinturini Zuludiver 284' ( see https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-284-watch-strap.php ).

The straps from the last two links are the same and are said to be softer than the original from Seiko and between those last two, there is a small difference: The Watchgecko version has matte clasps, the BC has a polished one. Otherwise they are identical.

Add-on: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/seiko-vs-bonetto-cinturini-straps-experience-questions-1954041.html

It's nice, here the WG BC:
















Cheers 
Bernd


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

The Z22 is the classic strap for these watches IMOH. There are also some after market waffles that are very nice - but I really like the simplicity of the Z22, especially the straight ribs.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Yay or nay for this bright green daluca NATO?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

txaggie9307 said:


> Yay or nay for this bright green daluca NATO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

I finally gave in to temptation and started trying mine on a NATO:


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I saw someone point to the Yobokies bezels for the 6309 to use on the new Turtle. I thought the new model was larger. Is that not the case? (no pun intended)

Also, if the 6309 bezel inserts fit, will the dials fit as well? 

Basically, I'm itching for an orange Seiko and the 011 is too small and I haven't been able to find an orange Sumo used.

Thanks for all the pictures btw. The Pepsi with blue dial is indeed how it should have been made!


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Nay



txaggie9307 said:


> Yay or nay for this bright green daluca NATO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

I just had a look over at Yobokies and he has bezel inserts for the new turtle, including Pepsi - see link. Dials should fit as well.

Just let Harold (Yobokies) know what you are ordering (e.g. SRP77X) for and he'll provide you with the right product.

I agree, the Blurtle needs a Pepsi insert. I'm also considering an old school lolly pop second hand for mine.

SRP Turtle Big Pip Bezel Inserts Photo by yobokies | Photobucket


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Tan horween leather seems to be the way to go:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Great links. I've been looking for something like the 284, but had not found this one. Just ordered one off ebay for $25 USD, free shipping too.

The rubber on the 777 is nice, and I've been trying it back and forth on a 777 and 775. I've been kind of thinking that maybe a Marathon rubber would be a less bulky alternative: really liked strap on my GSAR, so I've been wearing one on my Damasko. Its made by Bonetto Cinturini, but I've only seen them in 20mm. Even if I could find one in 22mm, I'm not sold on that being the right style for the new Turtle.



oldfatherthames said:


> The original design is the "Seiko Flat Vent Z22", see SEIKO Rubber Strap 22mm Straight bent for Tuna/ DAL1BP - seiyajapan.com , but should be available only in black.
> If you want a different colour (also grey) look for 'Bonetto Cinturini 284' ( see BONETTO CINTURINI - Modello 284 ) or 'Watchgecko Bonetto Cinturini Zuludiver 284' ( see https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-284-watch-strap.php ).
> 
> The straps from the last two links are the same and are said to be softer than the original from Seiko and between those last two, there is a small difference: The Watchgecko version has matte clasps, the BC has a polished one. Otherwise they are identical.
> ...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> The rubber on the 777 is nice, and I've been trying it back and forth on a 777 and 775. I've been kind of thinking that maybe a Marathon rubber would be a less bulky alternative: really liked strap on my GSAR, so I've been wearing one on my Damasko. Its made by Bonetto Cinturini, but I've only seen them in 20mm. Even if I could find one in 22mm, I'm not sold on that being the right style for the new Turtle.


Thanks!

Well the "marathon rubber" looks to me very much like the Watchgecko Bonetto Cinturini 317, see https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-317-watch-strap.php

This is my favorite strap on my SRP775 and in #2 in my thread about it you will find similar wristshots as the ones I posted before with the #284 and spread over the thread tons of pictures with that strap, if you're interested.

And I made a small comparison between 284 <-> 317, which shows how 'bulky' the 317 against the 284 - as you said, you were looking for something less bulky.

This is not a new picture, but that's the #317 on the 775:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Anyone have any suggestions for an improved clasp for the Turtle bracelets?

The rest of the bracelet I enjoy, but am not very fond of the clasp. It's a bit rattly, the divers extension causes it to sit a little funny under the wrist and it has a few sharp edges.

I know strapcode has a lot of options, any specific ones out of the bunch? Any decent options outside of strapcode?


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

Going to finally put a domed sapphire on this weekend.


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

txaggie9307 said:


> Yay or nay for this bright green daluca NATO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wear it if you like it. Personally, I think the strap would only really work on the 777 model. Maybe the 773.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

OH NO! The dreaded Camel Toe Turtle! Does it lay eggs?



ganson said:


> Going to finally put a domed sapphire on this weekend.


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Trying it out on an orange iso. Great summer combo.


----------



## PinotNoir (Dec 12, 2009)

with my co-workers after diner


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow. I don't know anyone else who owns a Seiko, let alone three. LOL

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Wow. I don't know anyone else who owns a Seiko, let alone three. LOL
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I own six....

David


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeiger (Mar 9, 2014)

THG said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice strap - is that one of those Erika's Originals MN straps? How do you like it?


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

jaeiger said:


> Nice strap - is that one of those Erika's Originals MN straps? How do you like it?


Yes it is, I really like them, got 3 now. Very comfortable you forget you have a watch on...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j4yt33 (Jul 5, 2016)

My Beast


----------



## itsamirul (Dec 13, 2015)

Finally got my turtle bracelet sized after sitting for a month. My turtle is begging for a leather strap fix.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikoseekr (Dec 31, 2015)

Bozzy said:


> Finally the (original) bracelet has arrived! Can't wait to get it sized.
> 
> View attachment 8650426


Where did you find the bracelet?


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm happy to report that since buying my turtle last Friday it is still telling exactly the correct time VERY impressed. 

Meanwhile my sumo is gaining 18 seconds per day....

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

tynan.nida said:


> I'm happy to report that since buying my turtle last Friday it is still telling exactly the correct time VERY impressed.
> 
> Meanwhile my sumo is gaining 18 seconds per day....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Ha, similar here. My Turtle is now -1 s/d and my SARX033 is +8.5. I'll have to find the best resting position for the SARX.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

buickrob said:


> Ha, similar here. My Turtle is now -1 s/d and my SARX033 is +8.5. I'll have to find the best resting position for the SARX.


Haha I'm gonna be taking my sumo in for regulation once my monster sells. I'm thinking they should be able to get it to be as accurate as the turtle.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieD (Feb 15, 2013)

I certainly don't time mine but it appears to be spot on when I check. And it looks cool as hell!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Forum member Rankiryu posted these photos on **New and Upcoming ** Seiko thread

Seiko SRPA019 Zimbe Thailand LE





Case & Bracelet look to be blasted vs brushed. Not a fan of the cyclops, DD sapphire will cure that!!!
Hopfully it won't be too expensive... I would love to have one:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

The 787 is a great color combo, nice watch!

EBenke


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

DonnieD said:


> I certainly don't time mine but it appears to be spot on when I check. And it looks cool as hell!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do yourself a favor and don't start ; )

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

775 on an olive ToxicNato.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Pepsi vs Pepsi. Not sure which one I like better...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Seiko Zimbe Turtle LE Website/Promotional Video


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

PrinceT said:


> Pepsi vs Pepsi. Not sure which one I like better...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont know the specs of the Turtle but that picture makes the bezel and dial of the Turtle look significantly bigger than the SKX. Is it that much bigger or is it just the angle of the picture?


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Wow. I don't know anyone else who owns a Seiko, let alone three. LOL
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Three Seikos is just the beginning. I just got into watches a few months ago and have already bought 6 Seikos. Sold 2 so now I have two SKX's and two Monsters. Soon to be more.


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

j4yt33 said:


> My Beast


Awesome picture of an awesome watch. I cant decide between this one or a SARB035 as my next one. This 773 is the best looking Turtle imho.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Very interesting, thanks. Never would have thought the 284 would be thinner or less bulky than the 317. May have to re-think that one on the Damasko, which can be a tight fit under some shirt cuffs.

Just received the 284. Got it fast via Ebay from Holben's Watch in Seattle.

It's definitely a different rubber than the new Seiko on the Turtle. Has a more of a rubber smell, unlike the new Turtlel, which to my nose has really no scent. It does not have the same vanilla sent from the Marathon strap. Not saying thats a bad thing; in fact, it's nostalgic in way for me, reminding me of my youth, when I used to do a lot of snorkeling.

Sized it up a little for a more custom fit; this has become my new favorite for the Turtle.

Now just have to decide if I want to bother having it regulated: runs about 13 - 14 seconds slow per 24 hours. Not bad, especially for a weekend watch.



oldfatherthames said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Well the "marathon rubber" looks to me very much like the Watchgecko Bonetto Cinturini 317, see https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-317-watch-strap.php
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

mbhawks23 said:


> I dont know the specs of the Turtle but that picture makes the bezel and dial of the Turtle look significantly bigger than the SKX. Is it that much bigger or is it just the angle of the picture?


The picture angle adds a little bit to the size difference, but the SRP 77x is bigger than the SKX.

The SKX case width is about 42mm, the SRP 77x is about 46mm.

Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

mbhawks23 said:


> Three Seikos is just the beginning. I just got into watches a few months ago and have already bought 6 Seikos. Sold 2 so now I have two SKX's and two Monsters. Soon to be more.


I meant three ppl in real life who own Seikos like in the photo he posted. I obviously know thousands online. LOL

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Wow. I don't know anyone else who owns a Seiko, let alone three. LOL
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk





Dec1968 said:


> I own six....
> 
> David


I own _mostly_ Seikos....

oh you meant in real life. that's a different story, yea haha


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

Never HD a mesh before, pretty cool.


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

buickrob said:


> Never HD a mesh before, pretty cool.


That looks nice. Are the indices bordered with a silver outline or white on the 773?


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

@mbhawks23, thanks. Indices are trimmed in silver.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Picture courtesy of Seiko Club Facebook page


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Guys, what are your thoughts on a goldfinger NATO strap on a srp775?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hightimes (May 29, 2016)

Anybody know where can I purchase it SRPA19 on internet?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

txaggie9307 said:


> Guys, what are your thoughts on a goldfinger NATO strap on a srp775?









or similarly


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Finally got the original bracelet sized. Never thought it was possible but it's so much nicer now!


----------



## seikoseekr (Dec 31, 2015)

Bozzy said:


> Finally got the original bracelet sized. Never thought it was possible but it's so much nicer now!
> 
> View attachment 8678498


That looks amazing. I also have a 777 and I would like to put it on an original bracelet. If i may ask, where did you buy yours?


----------



## Stas (May 14, 2016)

Retro vibes for this Friday. Just got mine a few days back.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

banderor said:


> View attachment 8676146
> 
> 
> Picture courtesy of Seiko Club Facebook page


I now can't decide to get the PADI or this Zimbe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Some leather today!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

seikoseekr said:


> That looks amazing. I also have a 777 and I would like to put it on an original bracelet. If i may ask, where did you buy yours?


Thanks! I got it from a local store, they ordered it directly from Seiko. It was not available (seperate) before, but now it is!


----------



## timmyturtle (Jul 8, 2016)

a vintage turtle with a hipster filter!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

buickrob said:


> Never HD a mesh before, pretty cool.


That's a really nice looking mesh, where did you get it from?


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

mrwomble said:


> That's a really nice looking mesh, where did you get it from?


This one is from Amazon, $25. J. Vander was the brand I think.

It's good enough that I believe I'm going to sell my factory Seiko bracelet.


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

buickrob said:


> This one is from Amazon, $25. J. Vander was the brand I think.
> 
> It's good enough that I believe I'm going to sell my factory Seiko bracelet.


Great info! Thanks for posting that.

Dave

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Saonoi (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

I've got a Blurtle, but those golden tones are starting to sing to me. The obsession is growing..

IMO, Seiko have nailed it with this line of watches. 

I have the usual range of Swiss and Japanese watches, divers, sports, vintage etc.. but the SRP773 is my favourite (and I'm not just saying that because its my latest). Why do I love this watch over others? Well here's my top 6 reasons:

1. They are honest retro-cool watches that are just being a homage to themselves
2. They are real mens watches that are ready for action (I wore the same 6309 7290 for the 10 years I was in the Army - and still have it)
3. They have a marvelously accurate no-nonsense movement
4. They are water proof to 200m - Anything more is a gimmick IMHO (and don't get me started on Helium release valves)
5. The lume people...
6. I'm sure mine will last forever and my son will want wear it one day (I had to buy him SKX007 so the would keep his mitts of my 6309)


----------



## PinotNoir (Dec 12, 2009)

keeping time in the pool


----------



## dergood (Jun 4, 2016)

I haven't worn anything else for a week. I know I want a 777 now too.


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

SRP779 on Bonetto Cinturini rubber nato,


----------



## Stas (May 14, 2016)

S.L said:


> SRP779 on Bonetto Cinturini rubber nato,


Looks great! How is it on the wrist? 
Was thinking to get a black or grey one for my 775


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

New Daluca Horween leather NATO. Maybe my favorite strap thus far!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Srp777 with sapphire










Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Gunny ammo strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Jack646 said:


>


That looks great


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Armchair Turtle:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

oldfatherthames said:


> Armchair Turtle:
> 
> View attachment 8716482
> 
> ...


Your pics of your 775 turtle on a BC 317 have convinced me to get one! A BC, that is 😀


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi, I'm new here.

Just tried the Endmill bracelet from SC on my SRP777.

I like the retro look which IMHO fits the Turtle better than the rather clean look of the Oyster one.

Let me hear what you think.

Cheers


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Hi, I'm new here.
> 
> Just tried the Endmill bracelet from SC on my SRP777.
> 
> ...


Hey lipschitz,

nice to see you here too - welcome!  (when krauts meet)

I think the Endmill looks ultracool on the new turtles! It's no secret that I simply love the WatchGecko/Bonetto Cinturini #317 on my SRP775 and it took me not long to realize, that I would not go for any other metal bracelet with this watch although I generally prefer wearing such.
But I had my eyes on that Endmill every now and then as I personally find the default bracelet not the greatest fit designwise. It's great on the Sumo and it's good quality, but for the Turtle I'd look further were I to choose a metal one.

I'm still not decided, if I'd prefer the Endmill or the Oyster. Sometimes I think that the Endmill is a bit too 'busy' or to 'loud' and that the 'cleaner look' of the Oyster maybe supports the individuality of the Turtle's case better. In the sense of not distracting from the case or giving more focus on it.

Anyway, the Endmill itself is damn sexy and the longer I look at your pictures ... I think I'd opt for it too. It's a gorgeous supplement for this watch! b-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

lipschitz said:


> Hi, I'm new here.
> 
> Just tried the Endmill bracelet from SC on my SRP777.
> 
> ...


I love the endmill and hexad look, but why is there a gap with the endlink? Didn't they design this specifically for the SRP?


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## dudemac333 (May 16, 2016)

Finally pulled the trigger on one. Coming from an SKX007, this strap is seriously comfortable. I'm definitely in love.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey lipschitz,
> 
> nice to see you here too - welcome!  (when krauts meet)
> 
> ...


Hi Bernd,

many thanks for the warm welcome!

I can see what you mean. Actually I was also torn between the Super Oyster and the Endmill. The standard metal OEM bracelet for my taste does not fit the case of the turtle at all and looks rather cheap because of the glossy elements.
The more often I watched pictures of both the Oyster and the Endmill on the turtle the more I prefered the Endmill. However in general I feel it is pretty bothersome to find a decision only based on pictures rather than a real life look and feel of the bracelets. But I guess thats the burden of our niche hobby.

I agree that the Endmill has some "busy" or "loud" touch to it. However in contrast the Oyster has a more "calm" or "flat" look which in my opinion does not completely fit the character of the turtle and makes it appear a bit dull/tones it down too much. Maybe it also depends in what context you prefer to wear the watch in first place. Possibly the ideal match would even be a mix of the Endmill and the Oyster, i.e. a slimmed Endmill 

Many thanks for your excellent shots of the SRP775/Bonetto Cinturini#317 combo. Even though I am not so fond of rubber straps your above shot makes me truly consider one!

Cheers


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

theaustinbuddha said:


> I love the endmill and hexad look, but why is there a gap with the endlink? Didn't they design this specifically for the SRP?


Hi,
no worries, the endlinks fit quite well. It's mainly the perspective of the photos and the fact that the endlinks have some ample room to move which make it appear there is a substantial gap. See e.g. my pic no. 5 which shows the endlink flush with the watch case. AFAIK SC manufactured the endlinks specifically for the SRP.

Cheers


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Jack646 said:


>


That looks great!

The jubilee style works with the classic looking case.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## BlindPanic (Sep 2, 2008)

Where did you get that strap? Nice pic by the way


----------



## jaeiger (Mar 9, 2014)

Does anyone know if it's possible to get OEM bezel inserts for the turtles anywhere? Specifically for the 773? Both my bezel and chapter ring are a bit off so I want to try fixing the former at least, but want a back up insert on hand just in case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Finally got to try a toxicnato. Now I understand why everyone raves about them. From my experience this is the best NATO strap on the market. I've bought generic eBay, Crown & Buckle, Strapcode, and NATO Strap Co. This bests all of them. The NATO Strap Co XII series is second. The material is very high quality and comfortable. The hardware is in a league of its own. The shipping is lighting fast and the service is second to none. The packaging is also unique and well put together. 

It also fits the best of all the ones I've ordered. I always seemed to be between holes, one being too loose and the other too tight. I be been facing the NATOs because I found that the metal keeper on the OEM rubber tore into my wrist when I was working on the keyboard. Not fun.

I'm extremely happy with my purchase and I look forward to getting more of them.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

^^^^ looks awesome I think I will have to grab one of those. What do you mean by lighting fast?? I'm so impatient when it comes to ordering things lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

tynan.nida said:


> ^^^^ looks awesome I think I will have to grab one of those. What do you mean by lighting fast?? I'm so impatient when it comes to ordering things lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Service is faster than Jimmy Johns.  Seriously though, ships from Colorado so about 2 days to most US locations.


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

tynan.nida said:


> ^^^^ looks awesome I think I will have to grab one of those. What do you mean by lighting fast?? I'm so impatient when it comes to ordering things lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I ordered Friday Jul 8, 2016 23:52:45 CDT and it arrived Monday July 12, 2016 at 16:20 CDT.


----------



## yamma (Jul 13, 2016)

Anyone know where I can get a Gen insert SRP777? Seiko wont supply parts to end users. Thanks.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

yamma said:


> Anyone know where I can get a Gen insert SRP777? Seiko wont supply parts to end users. Thanks.


If you don't mind non-OEM parts, check out Yobokies - SRP Turtle Big Pip Bezel Inserts Photo by yobokies | Photobucket


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok talk me out of this: my Steinhart OVM v2 isn't getting any wrist time. 

Do I sell it and get a Turtle (already have FIVE SKX models) or do I keep the Steinhart? It's my second OVM and I love this one compared to the OVM v1....

If I get a Turtle, it's the 773. Love the blue and would get the Pepsi insert - don't like the black face on the Pepsi Turtle. Looks awful to me. 


David


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

I owned the OVM.1 and thought it was nice, but I never wore it either. I'd much rather have a Turtle, although I didn't have 5 SKX's. If I were you I'd probably sell the OVM and one SKX, replace w/ a turtle and a Sumo.


----------



## jsavner (Feb 6, 2013)

My 779 arrived from Singapore on Monday and it's killing me that I can't open it since a present I can't open till Sunday! Long week staring at the dhl packaging on the counter!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

jsavner said:


> My 779 arrived from Singapore on Monday and it's killing me that I can't open it since a present I can't open till Sunday! Long week staring at the dhl packaging on the counter!


you bought it for yourself, to wait to open it? or someone bought it for you and you know what's in the box and have to wait?

if i bought that ish for myself, that package is getting opened!! my wrist don't care who's birthday it is at that moment lol


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Pentameter said:


> I owned the OVM.1 and thought it was nice, but I never wore it either. I'd much rather have a Turtle, although I didn't have 5 SKX's. If I were you I'd probably sell the OVM and one SKX, replace w/ a turtle and a Sumo.


Good to know. Not a Sumo fan....

David


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

(when you go through the photo folder and find a decent one you didn't use before)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Ok talk me out of this:...


David,

I think it's about time. To get a Turtle and sell that Steinhart.

Because ...

- the Turtle is on your mind for so long.

- a watch that get's no wrist time I would only keep, if it's a collectors item or if it's a genuine design. None of this applies to the Steinhart.

- you can get good money selling the Steinhart.

- you will get a genuine design and a true classic. (I'd sell the Steinhart even if I had fifty SKX.)

- and most of all because that Turtle has been growin' on you so strong for many months now. Man, only take your activity here into concern! Time to make the donuts ... :-d

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Stas (May 14, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Ok talk me out of this: my Steinhart OVM v2 isn't getting any wrist time.
> 
> Do I sell it and get a Turtle (already have FIVE SKX models) or do I keep the Steinhart? It's my second OVM and I love this one compared to the OVM v1....
> 
> ...


I had almost the same dilemma (OVM or Turtle) when I was thinking of getting an affordable diver. But I was looking for a keeper and a simple realization that Seiko is a real thing and Steinhart is not (do not want to offend anybody) made it very easy for me. And if one day I'll add Sub to the collection, will the Turtle still be there? Yes, it will.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Stas said:


> ... a simple realization that Seiko is a real thing ...


Yeah! And here's the proof: Turtle on da wrist -> hottest dude in town. You know, it's real bad! ;-):-db-)









Now convinced, David? 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jsavner (Feb 6, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> you bought it for yourself, to wait to open it? or someone bought it for you and you know what's in the box and have to wait?
> 
> if i bought that ish for myself, that package is getting opened!! my wrist don't care who's birthday it is at that moment lol


Self selected present...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Great combo! I've been trying to decide on the right gray. What brand is that?


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yeah! And here's the proof: Turtle on da wrist -> hottest dude in town. You know, it's real bad! ;-):-db-)
> 
> View attachment 8742466
> 
> ...


The Thriller reference is funny......and the watch is nice.

David


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Just another wristshot:











Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

jsavner said:


> Self selected present...


you show impressive restraint, heh.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

amphibic said:


> View attachment 8722938
> 
> 
> View attachment 8722898


Great looking strap! Where did you get it?


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

so whats the lowest price so far for turtles and from where?Creation have them for 325 still over what i would pay


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

So I completed the hat trick today. After buying a 777 then a 775 I decided to look out for a 773. I saw three in the last month which I rejected due to alignment or other issues.

Finally found this one on an off the beaten path for me place hiding in a dealer's window.

I was pleased to find it an absolutely flawless alignment copy. Even more was the fact it was an early serial number with 5N....

I'm hoping it's another good timekeeper too.

It had a back blue sticker that showed that movement was Malaysian and casing was in China so it solved a mystery there for me too.

So far very happy...


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

One of the boys today!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Hot strap for a hot day









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

arlee said:


> Hot strap for a hot day
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


That looks even more badass than mine on the same colored strap. Love the ninja turtle!

How is the DLC coating holding up?


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

theaustinbuddha said:


> That looks even more badass than mine on the same colored strap. Love the ninja turtle!
> 
> How is the DLC coating holding up?


No crazy activities with the watch just desk diving so can't really say but so far so good. Maybe banged it once or twice on my desk but no visible marks

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

ordered my PADI turtle today. going to be a great next several months with the Turtle due in Sept. and my Doxa 300 due in Nov.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Since I bought an orange Sumo, I'm leaning toward trying the Batman turtle. If it's not too small, I'll swap out the dial for a white one as I don't care for black dials OK dive watches. Any dial made for this movement should fit, yes?


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have a question about the Seiko SRPA21 Padi Turtle which I haven't been able to find anywhere on the forum or on the web. (Or maybe I'm just stupid and didn't see it) 

Is the SRPA21 a made in Malaysia or a made in Japan watch? 
Some images show the 'made in Japan' on the dial, but most do NOT.

Thanks very much!


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have a question about the Seiko SRPA21 Padi Turtle which I haven't been able to find anywhere on the forum or on the web. (Or maybe I'm just stupid and didn't see it) 

Is the SRPA21 a made in Malaysia or a made in Japan watch? 
Some images show the 'made in Japan' on the dial, but most do NOT.

Thanks very much!


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Harry Ireland said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question about the Seiko SRPA21 Padi Turtle which I haven't been able to find anywhere on the forum or on the web. (Or maybe I'm just stupid and didn't see it)
> 
> ...


My understanding is that it's made in Malaysia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Harry Ireland said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question about the Seiko SRPA21 Padi Turtle which I haven't been able to find anywhere on the forum or on the web. (Or maybe I'm just stupid and didn't see it)
> 
> ...


The new SRP line has some made in Japan and others in Malaysia. Apparently the differences aren't like the SKX models.....the dials are identical.

David


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> The new SRP line has some made in Japan and others in Malaysia. Apparently the differences aren't like the SKX models.....the dials are identical.
> 
> David


I thought the dials are indeed different? E.g. the SRP777J has MIJ on the dial.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

mattonthewater said:


> ordered my PADI turtle today. going to be a great next several months with the Turtle due in Sept. and my Doxa 300 due in Nov.


Where'd you order the PADI from mate? Been searching for it high and Low to no avail man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

I have a SRP775J1 and that shows 'made in Japan' on the dial AND on the caseback. 
I just assumed that goes for the SRPA21 as well, since I have clearly seen the 'made in Japan' on some pictures...I'll have to specifically order the J-version to make sure.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Harry Ireland said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question about the Seiko SRPA21 Padi Turtle which I haven't been able to find anywhere on the forum or on the web. (Or maybe I'm just stupid and didn't see it)
> 
> ...


Long since beat to death: what's printed on the dial and case is determined based on the market requirements, i.e. each country's import regs for watches, for the country's Seiko plans to export legally to for their AD network to sell. Gray market is excluded: someone buying a particular model Seiko on the cheap somewhere in Asia can sell them to non-Seiko AD's in the USA; they will be labeled whatever based on where those watches were intended to be sold by Seiko.

They're all made in the same place; safe to say none are made in Japan. Most likely same place as the SKX: Malaysia. Parts from all over, Chine etc; some perhaps made in Japan.

All we know is that the 4r36 has something near or at the end of the assembly process done in Japan: USA requirement on imported (legally) watches is that they must state on the exterior of the watch, where consumers can easily find it, where the last substantial change to the movement was performed. Hence Turtles and Monsters (with 4rXX) exported to the USA for their AD network say have the movement Japan statement.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

artblakey said:


> I thought the dials are indeed different? E.g. the SRP777J has MIJ on the dial.


I stand corrected. From what I've read they're not that different enough to warrant paying more for a J model.

David


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> Long since beat to death: what's printed on the dial and case is determined based on the market requirements, i.e. each country's import regs for watches, for the country's Seiko plans to export legally to for their AD network to sell. Gray market is excluded: someone buying a particular model Seiko on the cheap somewhere in Asia can sell them to non-Seiko AD's in the USA; they will be labeled whatever based on where those watches were intended to be sold by Seiko.
> 
> They're all made in the same place; safe to say none are made in Japan. Most likely same place as the SKX: Malaysia. Parts from all over, Chine etc; some perhaps made in Japan.
> 
> All we know is that the 4r36 has something near or at the end of the assembly process done in Japan: USA requirement on imported (legally) watches is that they must state on the exterior of the watch, where consumers can easily find it, where the last substantial change to the movement was performed. Hence Turtles and Monsters (with 4rXX) exported to the USA for their AD network say have the movement Japan statement.


I've heard that the only difference is the text printed on the dial, but this video seems to show more differences than that


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

appleb said:


> I've heard that the only difference is the text printed on the dial, but this video seems to show more differences than that


I would bet that if he bought six of each there would be less differences.

David


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

appleb said:


> I've heard that the only difference is the text printed on the dial, but this video seems to show more differences than that


I'd recommend to watch only the summary, which starts at 13:20, so that one loses only 2 instead of 15 minutes.



Dec1968 said:


> I would bet that if he bought six of each there would be less differences.


That would be the safest bet I heard of recently. 

The differences reported there simply come down to slight mechanical differences that you will find within the same version series as well if not more divergent. No case is machined identical compared to the next one, crown action and bezel action is never exactly the same between two copies and the reported "tiny bit more accurate" movement of the J ... LOL! This movement is per Seiko specified to run between +45 and -35 seconds between -5° and +35° C and even that is varying by our way of living ('worn on the wrist'). A great range and many variables and this solid, but not necessarily very accurate movement is only quick adjusted in the factory. Just have a look at 'accuracy'-threads here.

My K runs more precise than many J reported here and this is due to nothing more than good luck.



nepatriot said:


> Long since beat to death....


So true!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Turtle & Maddog










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> I'd recommend to watch only the summary, which starts at 13:20, so that one loses only 2 instead of 15 minutes.
> 
> That would be the safest bet I heard of recently.
> 
> ...


Spot on. I think most of us could make the same video: I know I've sometimes bought several variations of the same Seiko models so I can see them live, and take my time deciding which one to keep, which to flip. I've had J and K Monsters and 007 variants.

I've got 2 turtles, a 777 and 775, both USA versions, from AD's. The bezel action is different: one is stiff, the other more loose. One has a little play, the other none. The chapter ring in each is perhaps 1 mm off: one to the right, the other to the left. The crown action on one is a tad smoother than the other, with one having more of a "grit" feel. One runs -14, the other -4.

This is not unique to Seiko. I've bought a Marathon GSAR and TSAR at the same time. I had a GSAR prior to that. Their were slight variations in between the GSAR and TSAR case finish and bezel action.

Another hobby has been photography, where on boards like these people typically refer to their lenses and bodies as "copies" for the same reason: there are mfg variances on the same assembly line. Sometimes this is machine tolerances, slippage in tolerances, to the human element. Some people go test at the dealer multiple copies of the same lens until they get one they like.

There is also the same "Japan vs' China" debate. I always wanted "made in Japan", and at one time I'm sure this was justified. But Nikon came out with an affordable plastic vs. metal series of prime lenses, with production shifting from Japan to China. I've owned more than a few of those, and sometimes flipped and re-purchased. Absolutely no difference, IMHO, and the opinion of many others as well.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> I would bet that if he bought six of each there would be less differences.
> 
> David


There can be a psychological factor here too: years ago, I can recall having J and K versions of 007's and Monsters in my hands, having to decide which one to flip, and thinking the "Made in Japan" has to be the winner, right? ... How can the K be the one my hands and eyes like better? And then having to come to grips with a "K" being the better of the two.

Then the horror of learning that not all my "JDM" Seiko's may be actually "Made in Japan", but rather an assembly of parts made in Seiko factories in various countries!

Or that my ETA or "Swiss Watch" case may be partially made in China!!

Then I picked up a couple of Dagaz Typhoon II's (two different face\hands combo's), and found that their fit and finish, parts used, and performance left nothing to be desired ... and were as good as, or better, than some Seiko's and Swiss watches that cost several factors more.

Oh well, might as well just enjoy my watches.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Stas said:


> Looks great! How is it on the wrist?
> Was thinking to get a black or grey one for my 775


Really nice combo - it's original and "de bon goût" !


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice lazy Sunday!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stas (May 14, 2016)

I have Made in Japan model and the dial aligned perfectly with the chapter ring. At least this is a nice difference. But I believe this is not the rule, just some sort of luck maybe...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Stas said:


> I have Made in Japan model and the dial aligned perfectly with the chapter ring. At least this is a nice difference. But I believe this is not the rule, just some sort of luck maybe...


i think maybe it's part luck, maybe actual part QC? a lot of people surmised the early ones translated to likelier-to-be-flawed ones, and that 'they will get better with time'. it could be as simple as that. the rate that people were reporting them, was crazy. bezel dimples, chapter rings, the rate to me seemed unacceptable. mine is 5N, and the chapter ring is a little off. (it's off if you sit and stare at it, or sometimes i'll take a great photo which _highlights_ the badness and i'm just like 'ugh', but glancing at the watch in real-world time-telling situations? the thing looks frickin' fabulous)

the only other thing is, if there are still crooked chapter rings going out........ that Seiko simply sees the flaw as 'within tolerances' and basically doesn't care. which would be sad but in that conglomerate world, it seems to get lost. it'll turn some people off outright, but they see that they still clearly sell watches with the problem, so, why improve it? is it different management than past times, perhaps? where making a good product may have been more important to them?


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

I've got 5N0523 and my alignment is "slightly" off. It's also running much slower than any other turtles I've seen reported on WUS at -42s/d. I've had it since mid Feb and I can't stand to part with it to get adjusted and to fix the misalignment. I have seen the number of complaints decrease significantly in the past few months as well.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Almost here....

SRPA21K1 | SEA | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Spring-Diver said:


> Almost here....
> 
> SRPA21K1 | SEA | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION
> 
> ...


Any idea where I can order one of these mate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

PrinceT said:


> Any idea where I can order one of these mate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like any North America Seiko AD can order one for you.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Spring-Diver said:


> Looks like any North America Seiko AD can order one for you.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Thanks mate I'll go check it out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Just got the 775 in so I figured the turtle shirt was in order for today.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Spring-Diver said:


> Almost here....


That's exactly what I think every time in that very second I hit the 'Confirm your order'-button. ;-)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

@lipschitz: that's a cool picture! |>

rocky turtle:


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

@oldfather: Thanks! Can't beat your razorsharp macros though! ;-)

Feeling red...


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Finally bought one today!! It's the "J" version. :-d


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

+1 second over the first 24 Hours


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> @oldfather: Thanks! Can't beat your razorsharp macros though! ;-)
> 
> Feeling red...
> 
> View attachment 8789458


Sure, any "PearYOS" can do it with the latest Yphone.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Still enjoying the 777.


----------



## hightimes (May 29, 2016)

Nobody got PADI or Zimbe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

hightimes said:


> Nobody got PADI or Zimbe?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard the Zimbe is for sale but haven't seen any proof. The PADI hasn't launched yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

hightimes said:


> Nobody got PADI or Zimbe?


In Hong Kong, the pre-order price of a PADI is HK$3980 (~US$510) while a Made in Japan turtle HK$2280 (~US$292). 
Not sure if the price difference is justified. 
Also note that the PADI is NOT made in Japan.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

SRP773J1


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Looking forward to possibly get my hands on the zimbe. Not sure how and when I can get hold of a set though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mine is -9 after 19 days!!! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## pjbutter (Jul 6, 2016)

Golden Turtle with UncleSeiko Oyster strap.


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

I love the canvas on the srp775. Where did you buy it? What color would you call it; beige?


----------



## Stas (May 14, 2016)

ctlawyer said:


> I love the canvas on the srp775. Where did you buy it? What color would you call it; beige?


Look like Watchgecko for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsavner (Feb 6, 2013)

Received my 779 from CreationWatches last week. It's the K model if anyone cares but they have both. Had I been paying more attention would have ordered the J for the unusual date wheel.

Very happy with the watch so far. I skipped the 007/9 step so this is my first Seiko diver. Very comfortable. Been in the pool already with it and looking forward to wearing it at the beach next month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

jsavner said:


> Received my 779 from CreationWatches last week. It's the K model if anyone cares but they have both. Had I been paying more attention would have ordered the J for the unusual date wheel.
> 
> Very happy with the watch so far. I skipped the 007/9 step so this is my first Seiko diver. Very comfortable. Been in the pool already with it and looking forward to wearing it at the beach next month.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, is this the one with Roman or Spanish day wheel? I have one with Roman but always wanted a kanji one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

markmv said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8797594&d=1468986515"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking canvas on the srp775! Where did you buy, and what color is it; beige?


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Stas said:


> ctlawyer said:
> 
> 
> > I love the canvas on the srp775. Where did you buy it? What color would you call it; beige?
> ...


Thanks. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

Stas said:


> Look like Watchgecko for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it's from WatchGecko and it's "Golden Brown". http://tinyurl.com/zvtkmz9

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsavner (Feb 6, 2013)

PrinceT said:


> Very nice, is this the one with Roman or Spanish day wheel? I have one with Roman but always wanted a kanji one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has the Spanish day wheel. The J is the Roman I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

jsavner said:


> It has the Spanish day wheel. The J is the Roman I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope Spanish day wheels are the parallel imports for K and local set models are Roman generally. The J comes on Arabic for some markets and also kanji for some. However not commonly seen but there are a few.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

PrinceT said:


> jsavner said:
> 
> 
> > It has the Spanish day wheel. The J is the Roman I think.
> ...


Agreed. Here's my K sourced in Malaysia with Roman wheel.


----------



## Stas (May 14, 2016)

markmv said:


> Yes, it's from WatchGecko and it's "Golden Brown".


Texture Like Sun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

markmv said:


> Yes, it's from WatchGecko and it's "Golden Brown". http://tinyurl.com/zvtkmz9
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Looks great, but I'm looking for 100% canvas, i.e. no leather in the product. Any suggestions?


----------



## Stas (May 14, 2016)

ctlawyer said:


> Looks great, but I'm looking for 100% canvas, i.e. no leather in the product. Any suggestions?


Timefactors?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Oldie but a goodie today 









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Old and New


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 8808658


That is one beautiful watch. Is it a modded turtle?


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

ReinhardSA said:


> That is one beautiful watch. Is it a modded turtle?


Yup, check out his fantastic channel:


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

ReinhardSA said:


> That is one beautiful watch. Is it a modded turtle?


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

777 back in stock @ skywatches.

SRP777 Seiko Prospex Turtle Automatic Watch


----------



## Seiko Neiko (Jul 18, 2016)

I have a December of 82 with a suwa dial is this possible?


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Weekend approaching...


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


>


is that a kanji date wheel?? where did you get it?


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

JRMARTINS said:


> is that a kanji date wheel?? where did you get it?


Damn ice been looking for a day wheel like that.

Anyway I have a 779 thread incase anyone is looking for one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Kanji Wheel
Flat Sapphire
C3 Tuna handset


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

PADI...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

PADI...


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

jdmfetish said:


> Kanji Wheel
> Flat Sapphire
> C3 Tuna handset


I gotta ask where did the Kanji wheel come from?!


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

An evening with the Golden Turtle


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

.. and the morning after, no regrets


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

jdmfetish said:


> Kanji Wheel
> Flat Sapphire
> C3 Tuna handset


How is the hands lume compared to lume on the markers on the dial?

One beach photo from the Mediteran


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for great pictures and reviews everybody. You should proud since its your fault my wallet is now lighter and the waiting has begun.....Another SRP 775 is on its way! I've been looking at these for some time, I love the classic color scheme, and I'm very excited to see this much anticipated piece. I think my SKX is going to be upset though.


EBenke


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Tom_ZG said:


> How is the hands lume compared to lume on the markers on the dial?
> 
> One beach photo from the Mediteran


hands are brighter lume than plots

color is nearly a perfect match


----------



## Stas (May 14, 2016)

Weekend hero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Darn you guys...I thought I had beat the Seiko modding bug, but I received an SRP775 recently and looked at all of these photos, and now I can't help but think of the possibilities...

So I have one of these laying around:









If I end up using it, I will make a "Golden 6105". Too bad I just cannot find any gold 6105 hands! I'm pretty sure Dagaz used to have something similar...but not anymore. Here are my current ideas:

Stock hands:









MM hands:









GOLDEN TUNA hands:









What do you guys think?

I am already set on a domed sapphire, Strapcode Endmill, and coin-edge bezel (whenever those become easily available)!


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

Back in 1979 I bought my first Seiko Diver a 7648 Quartz Pepsi, so how could I buy anything but a Pepsi Turtle? That first diver was my one and only watch for nearly 16 years and all I ever wore it on was Seiko rubber straps. The OEM strap lasted me 10 years and I bought the second while I was visiting family in San Francisco. Gotta say this Turtle (we called them a tonneau or cushion case back then) brings back fond memories of that first Seiko( which is still running). This new one is keeping as good time so far, as the Quartz. Anyhow, by the time I got my second Seiko Diver they stopped making the 6309. I'm as happy to see this reissue as I was to see my first Doxa reissue. I'm happy to add this to my small collection of two 007s a 009, a steel samurai, a titanium Samurai and my orange Monster Seikos. I've got my sights set on the Blue for my next one.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

TheTitusFactor said:


> What do you guys think?


I really dislike that logo, so I wouldn't do it at all, but when I forget about that: I think, that the 'Tuna hands' do not match at all and that with the 'Stock hands' I would prefer the original Seiko dial. Optically it really 'works' with the 'MM hands'.

Cheers!
Bernd

... adding a new wristshot ...
... sunny turtle:


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Fun day at the pool with the Turtle...


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

TheTitusFactor said:


> Darn you guys...I thought I had beat the Seiko modding bug, but I received an SRP775 recently and looked at all of these photos, and now I can't help but think of the possibilities...
> 
> So I have one of these laying around:
> 
> ...


That one


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

TheTitusFactor said:


> Darn you guys...I thought I had beat the Seiko modding bug, but I received an SRP775 recently and looked at all of these photos, and now I can't help but think of the possibilities...
> 
> So I have one of these laying around:
> 
> ...


mmmmm.....I do not like very much this kind of index. Prefer the original dial.
I suggest you to leave the original dial and change date & day wheels with black version and install a new set of hands (not the MM ones, they do not match the original dial IMHO)

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Four days ago I bought a SRP773J1. When I am wearing the blue turtle, I am so impressed by it and my mind just keeps thinking the other turtle"s".
This afternoon I bought another one! b-)

SRP777K1








Wait, why is there a little box? :roll:








It is a free gift given by the shop owner. She is very nice! :-d








It is a little flashlight!
















Is it a collectible? 








On my wrist








And a group photo ...








Thanks for watching! ;-)


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Marine Master!


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Marine Master would look great on your SRP775!

Marine Master hands seem to fit the hour indices the best!



piumach said:


> mmmmm.....I do not like very much this kind of index. Prefer the original dial.
> I suggest you to leave the original dial and change date & day wheels with black version and install a new set of hands (not the MM ones, they do not match the original dial IMHO)
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Marine Master would look great on your SRP775!

Marine Master hands seem to fit the hour indices the best!



piumach said:


> mmmmm.....I do not like very much this kind of index. Prefer the original dial.
> I suggest you to leave the original dial and change date & day wheels with black version and install a new set of hands (not the MM ones, they do not match the original dial IMHO)
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> I really dislike that logo, so I wouldn't do it at all, but when I forget about that: I think, that the 'Tuna hands' do not match at all and that with the 'Stock hands' I would prefer the original Seiko dial. Optically it really 'works' with the 'MM hands'.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd
> ...


You always get the best lighting and use of shadows of anyone else on this forum....

David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rosenbloom said:


> Four days ago I bought a SRP773J1. When I am wearing the blue turtle, I am so impressed by it and my mind just keeps thinking the other turtle"s".
> This afternoon I bought another one! b-)
> 
> It is a free gift given by the shop owner. She is very nice! :-d
> ...


I want that flashlight!

David


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> I want that flashlight!
> 
> David


Another photo. 
I don't have a good camera. This is the best shot I could make.
In reality the "wave" is much sharper! ;-)


----------



## Giasuko (Mar 2, 2013)

End of weekend /end of vacation...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

So turtle MOSTLY is because of the case the watch is in.
Sorta like the the Vostok cases.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Rosenbloom said:


> Four days ago I bought a SRP773J1. When I am wearing the blue turtle, I am so impressed by it and my mind just keeps thinking the other turtle"s".
> This afternoon I bought another one! b-)
> 
> SRP777K1
> ...


Congrats on the watch. Black is just classic can't beat that. I really like that seiko torchlight always wanted one of those at the boutiques...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> I really dislike that logo, so I wouldn't do it at all, but when I forget about that: I think, that the 'Tuna hands' do not match at all and that with the 'Stock hands' I would prefer the original Seiko dial. Optically it really 'works' with the 'MM hands'.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd





ReinhardSA said:


> That one





piumach said:


> mmmmm.....I do not like very much this kind of index. Prefer the original dial.
> I suggest you to leave the original dial and change date & day wheels with black version and install a new set of hands (not the MM ones, they do not match the original dial IMHO)





paradiver said:


> Marine Master would look great on your SRP775!
> 
> Marine Master hands seem to fit the hour indices the best!


Thanks for the input guys!

Since I just received the watch, I will leave it as is. When I feel like the time is right, I will change the dial and use the MM hands and provide pics


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

mattonthewater said:


> I gotta ask where did the Kanji wheel come from?!


those come in models sold in Australia? that's what people were saying earlier on, I think


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

Padi Time.

As suspected the bracelet wasn't up to much but it's right at home on the rubber strap.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Triggers Broom said:


> Padi Time.
> 
> As suspected the bracelet wasn't up to much but it's right at home on the rubber strap.


Great. I just ordered a Padi too. It's going to be my third turtle!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rosenbloom said:


> Another photo.
> I don't have a good camera. This is the best shot I could make.
> In reality the "wave" is much sharper! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8842074


That is quite literally the coolest Seiko accessory ever made.

David


----------



## shutterbug (Nov 21, 2011)

My Padi arrived this morning  Family photo with the Batman


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

shutterbug said:


> My Padi arrived this morning  Family photo with the Batman
> 
> View attachment 8846938


Very nice shutterbug,but I don't like you very much right now.

EBenke


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Leather SRP777 ;-)


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> those come in models sold in Australia? that's what people were saying earlier on, I think


Unfortunately no, the ones sold in Australia are the K version that doesn't say Japan on the watch. Also, the day wheel has English/Chinese, not Kanji. Although Kanji are Chinese characters, the characters for the 7 days of the week are different between Japanese Kanji and Chinese


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

Some evidence of that famous Seiko lume.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

aalin13 said:


> Unfortunately no, the ones sold in Australia are the K version that doesn't say Japan on the watch. Also, the day wheel has English/Chinese, not Kanji. Although Kanji are Chinese characters, the characters for the 7 days of the week are different between Japanese Kanji and Chinese


oh, i know of the difference, but i guess i haven't been speaking of the difference... i thought it was just called 'chinese kanji' therefore 'kanji' was still appropriate to say in the contect of the mov't laguage. especially since it's the only one truly available. =\

if they just printed and sold japanese kanji discs the modding community would rejoice... i don't understand how someone can't just 3D print them.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

The great outdoors in North Wales


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Incredible photos fordy!


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Caved in and purchased one mainly because of this thread !
Postman kindly delivered this to me today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## cduff406 (Sep 12, 2010)

So I have a 775 coming to me in a few days. I think I want to put it on a NATO strap, at least for a while. What have you guys found for your favorite NATO strap for this? Hoping to find something black maybe with a thin gold stripe woven in, but I like that black/grey that Caye just posted. Would love to see some of your favorites!


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

cduff406 said:


> So I have a 775 coming to me in a few days. I think I want to put it on a NATO strap, at least for a while. What have you guys found for your favorite NATO strap for this? Hoping to find something black maybe with a thin gold stripe woven in, but I like that black/grey that Caye just posted. Would love to see some of your favorites!


My favorites in terms of quality are the Toxic natos and the XXII series from NATO strap Co. I have a 777, so I won't go into colors.

Do a search though, aside from the photos in this thread, there is also a whole thread dedicated specifically to the turtle on different straps.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

I like it simple, so for me, I dig a simple black strap with my 775. 
An understated backdrop for the gilt to really shine.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

With the exit of my Steinhart OVM v2, I welcomed this new addition to my watch family.









David


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

cduff406 said:


> So I have a 775 coming to me in a few days. I think I want to put it on a NATO strap, at least for a while. What have you guys found for your favorite NATO strap for this?


not black and not a NATO either, I like this light brown leather ZULU-










I like this olive green NATO best, as far as NATO's go-










here we are on a Black NATO (Toxic NATO, next to my 777)-









...right now though, I'm rollin with this black Borealis strap-


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Man, you did it! b-)
Looks great from the fit on your wrist! Hope you like it in reality as much as you had hoped! Congratulations! 

Cheers!
Bernd



Dec1968 said:


> With the exit of my Steinhart OVM v2, I welcomed this new addition to my watch family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Man, you did it! b-)
> Looks great from the fit on your wrist! Hope you like it in reality as much as you had hoped! Congratulations!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Thank you!!

I have to give you credit - your pictures really steered me in this direction.

I had HUGE reservations. It seemed like the case was just going to look bloated. Pictures and reality are different (except with your amazing pics).

I'm glad I went with the blue. I like black on the SKX but this works well for me. I'm not a good guy otherwise I'd have gone the route you took.

I'm going to wear it for a week straight and see how I feel. I won't even take it off for showers or sleeping. I usually don't anyways.

I have numerous straps - but this one seemed to be the best choice as soon as I put it on the watch.

Thanks goodness for watch-winders for my SKX collection....LOL!!

David


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

David, I had 'your' turtle in my hands. It was when I picked up my 775 at my jeweler and I knew, he also had one 773 and I went to the showcase and he took it out and gave it to me. I really was blown away by the blue! 
In the shop it was artificial light, but I also went out in the sun and shade: It is so versatile, but never looks pop, trendy or cheap. In the shade it's almost dark grey with just the slightest touch of blue, very discreet. In bright light it shimmers in a so noble satin like finest velvet does, stunningly beautiful. And in warm light it has that admirable, deep and rich atlantic-ocean blue that makes you wanna pop off the hardlex and jump right into. 

I think it's special and hope you get lucky! |>

---

While I'm here ... desktop turtle:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> David, I had 'your' turtle in my hands. It was when I picked up my 775 at my jeweler and I knew, he also had one 773 and I went to the showcase and he took it out and gave it to me. I really was blown away by the blue!
> In the shop it was artificial light, but I also went out in the sun and shade: It is so versatile, but never looks pop, trendy or cheap. In the shade it's almost dark grey with just the slightest touch of blue, very discreet. In bright light it shimmers in a so noble satin like finest velvet does, stunningly beautiful. And in warm light it has that admirable, deep and rich atlantic-ocean blue that makes you wanna pop off the hardlex and jump right into.
> 
> I think it's special and hope you get lucky! |>
> ...


Looks good!

BTW what equipment is that in the background?

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Less than 2 days after I ordered it, the much anticipated 775 'Turtle' has arrived. And I must say what a watch....I'm very impressed. The presence on the wrist is stunning. I'll size the bracelet tomorrow, or maybe switch it over the included SEIKO rubber. I can't go wrong either way.









EBenke


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

ebenke said:


> Less than 2 days after I ordered it, the much anticipated 775 'Turtle' has arrived. And I must say what a watch....


I know that watch, it's cool! Enjoy! 



mario24601 said:


> Looks good!
> 
> BTW what equipment is that in the background?


Thanks! These are components from 'Pro-Ject Audio', a DAC connected to my Mac via USB and amplifier and speakers. More here: Box Design by Pro-Ject Audio Systems

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## hightimes (May 29, 2016)

@oldfatherthames
Nice bokeh, which lens do you use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

hightimes said:


> @oldfatherthames
> Nice bokeh, which lens do you use?


'AF-S VR Micro-Nikkor 105 mm 1:2,8G IF-ED' on a full frame sensor, this one at f/4, not cropped.

If interested, here are round about 60+ pictures spread over the thread, 95% done with that lens:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-seiko-srp775-presentation-pictures-2841730.html

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

HELP!!!

Just got my Turtle in the mail yesterday. Got it from a shop in the Philippines and the guy was super nice. Swapped my Steinhart OVM for it. 

Wound it. Wore it. Slept in it. 

Now it will not wind or function. I can physically wind it, but it is frozen. Shaking, winding, lightly tapping against my palm, nothing is getting it to work. It did sweep for less than one minute, now nothing. 

Any help guys? What is my next step to take?


David


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> ...What is my next step to take?


Too bad! :-(

I would contact the seller and ask if he is willing to exchange the watch as it is almost d.o.a.!
If he doesn't, I guess you will have to send it to Seiko Service USA. It should be covered under Seikos international warranty if your dealer from the Philippines is an authorized Seiko dealer. Check this back with your seller, before sending it to Seiko!

And then: https://www.seikoserviceusa.com/repairorders/howtorepair/

My condolences!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey guys, thought I share my latest acquisition with a semi charged + captured lume shot (;


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

PrinceT said:


> Hey guys, thought I share my latest acquisition with a semi charged + captured lume shot (;


Where can be buy it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Acurry said:


> Where can be buy it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it at the launch but it'll officially be in stock on the 1st August exclusive to the Thai market. You can get them in Bangkok

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Too bad! :-(
> 
> I would contact the seller and ask if he is willing to exchange the watch as it is almost d.o.a.!
> If he doesn't, I guess you will have to send it to Seiko Service USA. It should be covered under Seikos international warranty if your dealer from the Philippines is an authorized Seiko dealer. Check this back with your seller, before sending it to Seiko!
> ...


Good advice. I've already reached out to him. He's been a member of this forum since 2010 so I don't believe he did anything wrong. Just want my watch to work.

David


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Seiko service USA in Jersey is horrible!! Its taking a chance. Just read consumer reports, BBB or googling them... Better off paying a local AD to repair. I have had 2 personal bad experience with them and wont get in to details. I have read and heard of their horrible service but still sent my watches under warranty hoping it wasnt true. Never again will i send anything there. You may have worse problems that what was originally wrong with watch. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Wow. Thread's getting real dark real quick...

Just jumped in to say, "here's my new 777 on a waffle" and "it's so much better than an skx007 - it's not even a comparison" and also "alignment is PERFECT and +\- 7 secs per day"... Mine is great.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

jwalke said:


> Wow. Thread's getting real dark real quick...
> 
> Just jumped in to say, "here's my new 777 on a waffle" and "it's so much better than an skx007 - it's not even a comparison" and also "alignment is PERFECT and +\- 7 secs per day"... Mine is great.


_what the..??!_









j/k mine were in reach so i grabbed them to mimic your shot, lol.


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

We must go deeper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I know I can't afford one but these turtles are starting to affect me...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

jwalke said:


> We must go deeper.


ha! i 'm not sure i can commit to going that deep, lol. plus i only have fake clubmasters =)


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Zimbe






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The color of love...;-)


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm not normally into Nato straps but decided to give one a try.



















The turtle lends itself well to Nato straps so I'll give this a whirl for a few days. 
Looks ok actually.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

vanilla.coffee said:


> I'm not normally into Nato straps but decided to give one a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, is that a "shark" mod with the blue bezel/black dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Got a whale shark on my wrist 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Leather 777 ;-)


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

^^ :-O That is easily the most attractive Turtle ever! Wear it in good health!


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

PrinceT said:


> Nice, is that a "shark" mod with the blue bezel/black dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like a stock SRP773 'Blurtle', it does come with a blue bezel, black dial. The pepsi turtle (SRP779), also comes with a black dial.

I wonder if they did this so that the PADI collab turtle (SRPA21) would be the only one with a blue dial.

---------

Edit: Excuse the brain fart, was wrong about the 773. I think I was thinking about the 779 and confused the two.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

artblakey said:


> That looks like a stock SRP773 'Blurtle', it does come with a blue bezel, black dial.


No mate, the stock 773 comes with a blue dial... Not black lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

PrinceT said:


> No mate, the stock 773 comes with a blue dial... Not black lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah! You're absolutely right! I think I got it confused with the 779. Lol, sorry, excuse the brain fart 

And to think I had been eyeing a 773.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

artblakey said:


> That looks like a stock SRP773 'Blurtle', it does come with a blue bezel, black dial. The pepsi turtle (SRP779), also comes with a black dial.
> 
> I wonder if they did this so that the PADI collab turtle (SRPA21) would be the only one with a blue dial.


I have both 777 and 773. Indeed the dial of 773 is not black. It's deep dark blue.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

artblakey said:


> Oh yeah! You're absolutely right! I think I got it confused with the 779. Lol, sorry, excuse the brain fart
> 
> And to think I had been eyeing a 773.


Haha no worries bud! Must have been the lighting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

PrinceT said:


> Nice, is that a "shark" mod with the blue bezel/black dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it's how the phone caught it. The model is a 773. The dial is also blue. 
Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Back from the shop. A big thanks to Alex for the DD sapphire and another one to Jack for installing it.


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Can't stop, won't stop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

EBenke


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I just fit the bracelet, and all I can say is very, very nice!










EBenke


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

ebenke said:


> EBenke


YES!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Dav25 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Down the rabbit hole we go!!!!

Neo: "Red? Blue? Screw it. Give me both. Stat."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

With BC 317, love it


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

@Caye: Very nice!

Wristshot, SRP777 on Endmill. Enjoy your weekend, everyone.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Blue silicone from Monkey Swag.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

My new 777 on Mesh.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My old 775 on sneakers. ;-)









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Really like the look of my new Nato


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

My game is horrible today but at least I'm looking fresh!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Just found this thread!

Trip 7 on a Bond...?










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Fresh whale shark for dinner on board


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

DTDiver said:


> Really like the look of my new Nato


Who makes that one?


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

jwalke said:


> My game is horrible today but at least I'm looking fresh!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure looks the part! What rubber strap is that on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

Seiko 6306, The original Turtle


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Red Sunday


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow! I have seen many pictures of the SRP775. I have an SRP775. But this is the best picture that represents how great this watch is! Thanks!



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

paradiver said:


> Wow! I have seen many pictures of the SRP775. I have an SRP775. But this is the best picture that represents how great this watch is! Thanks!


Thank you!


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

I have paired mine up with a Hirsch "Robby" performance strap, it was a little expensive but it was worth it.


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

PrinceT said:


> Sure looks the part! What rubber strap is that on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


22mm Uncleseiko waffle. Highly recommended!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

ramonv said:


> Seiko 6306, The original Turtle


That. Is. Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

jwalke said:


> That. Is. Gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate!


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Where is the best place to order a PADI from, I need one !!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Sunday's game time


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

With crystaltimes big dome:


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

alright, i am buying the crystaltimes sapphire, is there brushed chapter rings available for these yet? Also thinking about changing out the second hand to have the lume dot on the other end of the hand, where to source one?


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Turtle in a typhoon day in Hong Kong.


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

stockae92 said:


> alright, i am buying the crystaltimes sapphire, is there brushed chapter rings available for these yet? Also thinking about changing out the second hand to have the lume dot on the other end of the hand, where to source one?


Yobokies sells them.

6309 Style Second For SRP Turtles Photo by yobokies | Photobucket


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Rosenbloom said:


> Turtle in a typhoon day in Hong Kong.


Nice leather! Perfect match for the 777 with the white stitching. Who's is it?


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

777 on my custom Pink Floyd bundy

(Old pics)



















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Nice leather! Perfect match for the 777 with the white stitching. Who's is it?


I bought it from taobao.com in China for only HK$50 (US$6.5). It's genuine leather in dark brown. Top quality! b-)


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Swapped out Jakes hands for Harold's with the C3 lume which is s much better match to the dial.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Swapped out Jakes hands for Harold's with the C3 lume which is s much better match to the dial.


I too made that mistake and felt that Jakes hands were too white for the Turtle indices, so I decided to relume mine. I do not think this will be as good as a match as the C3 from Yobokies though, but I will install them some time in the future to see how well they match.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

That looks great. Harold's aren't a perfect match, but it at least gets rid of the stark white look compared to the indices...especially when they're charged from a light source.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

pepperami said:


> 777 on my custom Pink Floyd bundy
> 
> (Old pics)


lol, what the [email protected]$#?

i get it (The Wall), but i still have to say it again, what the [email protected]$%? lol.


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

Sorry if my question is doubled.. my bezel insert was terribly scratched what are the option to replace it ? yobokies ? or any other reco ? 



Instagram : @watchcolony


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pepperami said:


> 777 on my custom Pink Floyd bundy
> 
> (Old pics)
> 
> ...


Hey Pep, wow that's most definitely a very striking strap! Wouldn't it be cool if you could get a nato strap with the iconic prism beams on it. Maybe you could give it a go making one yourself.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> lol, what the [email protected]$#?
> 
> i get it (The Wall), but i still have to say it again, what the [email protected]$%? lol.


LOL! Yeah, I had similar simple thoughts, but we have to be careful! I see Roger registering at WUS and he will be comin' for us soon: "we don't need no strap control ... no dark sarcasm on the watch boards..." :-d

However, that strap choice is very simpatico!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hey Pep, wow that's most definitely a very striking strap! Wouldn't it be cool if you could get a nato strap with the iconic prism beams on it. Maybe you could give it a go making one yourself.


Howdy Shaggy, been a long time bud!

Yeah the strap wouldn't be to everyone's taste haha!

I originally wanted the Prism but the supplier couldn't do it, so I went with the Wall look and the red bund on black strap for the hammer look.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I jumped in with both feet. Sold a few watches to pay for them.

Got a 773 and a 777










David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> I jumped in with both feet. Sold a few watches to pay for them.
> 
> Got a 773 and a 777
> 
> ...


So did I. :-d


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Rosenbloom said:


> So did I. :-d


Black & Blue, nice!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I kind of prefer the 773.....


David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> I kind of prefer the 773.....
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


I also do! 
I bought 773 first. Really love the blue!
777 is also great. But still love 773 more. ;-)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

773 in a post-typhoon morning.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Black & Blue, nice!


For a second I was irritated because I expected to see the matching Stones cover under your name. You and your changing avatar, I'm enjoying this quite a lot, because I have so many of these on vinyl. 'Twin sons of different mothers', great stuff - top hit for "Tell me to my face"! What's next? Homefree? Captured Angel? 

Ahem, to stay on topic ... bicyle turtle:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> For a second I was irritated because I expected to see the matching Stones cover under your name. You and your changing avatar, I'm enjoying this quite a lot, because I have so many of these on vinyl. 'Twin sons of different mothers', great stuff - top hit for "Tell me to my face"! What's next? Homefree? Captured Angel?
> 
> Ahem, to stay on topic ... bicyle turtle:
> 
> ...


You're going to force me to buy a 775, aren't you, Bernd?

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> You're going to force me to buy a 775, aren't you, Bernd?


Hahaha, David is on fire! Tell me, Mr. Turtlelover, who could stop you now? 

Btw, big news for me. They call me Mr. 317, but to prepare for the winter and longsleeves I ordered a new bracelet. Should be here in two weeks. I haven't seen this in combination with the SRP775 yet and I imagine this should be quite a sexy pairing. I will expose it then with pictures.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> I expected to see the matching Stones cover under your name.


Lol, the pics of two pair of black and blue turtles did inspire me to play that record tonight. I still have my core collection from the Seventies and it's fun to make them come alive again... Back to turtles (not Flo and Eddie), I've been hankering to add a blue one or a Batman. But I try to keep my collection a reasonable size, and... My 775 has great alignment, keeps time to a couple seconds a day and love wearing it. For me the 77X Turtles are Seiko's star release of the year, and the PADI version is a superstar.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Has anyone seen the SRP789 in person yet?









David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Has anyone seen the SRP789 in person yet?
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


I did. I saw these in a shop in Hong Kong. Great looking watches.

















These photos are taken from the shop's webpage.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

yeah but that is a Tortoise, not a Turtle=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Pessimists by nature have a better time of life, as having our expectations dashed against the rocks is seldom a bad thing. On the contrary it is usually a pleasant surprise


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Took the 777-on-steel to the exclusive premiere of the new Suicide Squad movie:


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

I just got a quote from a vendor on Chrono24 for a Zimbe. They wanted US $1,025 shipped to US! As much as I love it, I'll have to pass on that price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

shakin_jake said:


> yeah but that is a Tortoise, not a Turtle=


It's actually a terrapin... and it's a species of turtle...


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Japanese Turtle in a South Korean tin can


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

turtle is a generic term that covers all these species.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

About to see Star Trek with my son. Had to grab a shot of the lume!









David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 8955906


Umm, wow.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Originally Posted by *shakin_jake*  
yeah but that is a Tortoise, not a Turtle=



Wlover said:


> It's actually a terrapin... and it's a species of turtle...


~~~well I'll be dignified! The shell looks like African Spur Thigh, but upon closer inspection, those aren't tortoise nails, and the head is more turtle like. A thousand pardons on your house of puppies=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Ultimately the quest for diver watch Nirvana is a solitary path. To know I must first not know. And in knowing know I know not. Each Personal enlightenment found exploring the many divergent foot steps of Those who have gone before


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

ManMachine said:


> turtle is a generic term that covers all these species.


~~~no, a tortoise will never be a turtle (& vice versa) and no matter how far a jack ass travels, it won't come back a horse

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"Too dumb for opera, too smart for NASCAR"-Anonymous


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 8955906


Nice! Details please?

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Nice! Details please?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~no, a tortoise will never be a turtle (& vice versa) and no matter how far a jack ass travels, it won't come back a horse
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


In American English, turtle refers to the species in general.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

ManMachine said:


> In American English, turtle refers to the species in general.


Turtles have front flippers and are swimmers, tortoise are land animals..that was my understanding?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

ManMachine said:


> In American English, turtle refers to the species in general.


~~~so where are you going with this argument, are you now saying Americans and their use of the English language is wrong? Okay man machine, go to your local dime store, now Pet Smart, and buy an inexpensive tortoise (don't want you to waste too much money here=, fill your bath tub up with water, and drop the tortoise in the water. Now leave the bathroom, go ahead and close the door...come back in oh let's say 2 hours and see if the tortoise is still alive. If he is, then you can come back here and tell me and everyone else that tortoises and turtles are the same. There's nothing general about tortoises being unable to swim and hold their breath underwater. Do you think Seiko would come out with a dive watch called the Tortoise, sell it to you claiming it's good for 200 meters underwater and will still work? Of course not!, the watch is called a Turtle because it's waterproof. You don't know the facts. Until you do, you will be ignored. Please contact one of us who do know the facts.

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Warning! This member tends to use sarcasm as a regular form of communication. If a post seems offensive, before you panic and fly off the handle, reread the post and imagine it being said with a sideways grin. Life's too short!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

yay


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~so where are you going with this argument, are you now saying Americans and their use of the English language is wrong? Okay man machine, go to your local dime store, now Pet Smart, and buy an inexpensive tortoise (don't want you to waste too much money here=, fill your bath tub up with water, and drop the tortoise in the water. Now leave the bathroom, go ahead and close the door...come back in oh let's say 2 hours and see if the tortoise is still alive. If he is, then you can come back here and tell me and everyone else that tortoises and turtles are the same. There's nothing general about tortoises being unable to swim and hold their breath underwater. Do you think Seiko would come out with a dive watch called the Tortoise, sell it to you claiming it's good for 200 meters underwater and will still work? Of course not!, the watch is called a Turtle because it's waterproof. You don't know the facts. Until you do, you will be ignored. Please contact one of us who do know the facts.
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


How would one go about insuring the tortoise is male?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

shakin_jake said:


> ...fill your bath tub up with water, and drop the tortoise in the water. Now leave the bathroom, go ahead and close the door...come back in oh let's say 2 hours and see if the tortoise is still alive...


Having read this I thought "Bernd, the proof is in the pudding!": I threw my SRP775 in the bath tub and it directly sank to the ground. Has Seiko sold me a Turtoise in disguise? :think:
Now, what's strange, when I returned two hours later, it was still ticking fine. Hm. :-s Then I understood: It's a Turtle that cannot swim but dive! It's a bit disillusioning, but I can surely live with that. 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Having read this I thought "Bernd, the proof is in the pudding!": I threw my SRP775 in the bath tub and it directly sank to the ground. Has Seiko sold me a Turtoise in disguise? :think:
> Now, what's strange, when I returned two hours later, it was still ticking fine. Hm. :-s Then I understood: It's a Turtle that cannot swim but dive! It's a bit disillusioning, but I can surely live with that.
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


~~~LOL

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
TEAMWORK = a bunch of people doing what I say


----------



## vintagewatchfiend (Aug 17, 2007)

As much as I love my SKX007, and as well-travelled as it's been (Tahiti being the farthest west), the Turtle is simply my favourite every day watch now. I adore this thing. The shape, the feel on my wrist, the added touches to bring the 007 up a notch or two here and there. Problem is I want more now. I was happy with just having one from the SKX line, but with the Turtles, I want them allllllllllllll.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

vintagewatchfiend said:


> I was happy with just having one from the SKX line, but with the Turtles, I want them allllllllllllll.


Very true. I started with one, now two. Pining for a third, lol. You know, with the pokemon craze going on, you gave me an idea


----------



## vintagewatchfiend (Aug 17, 2007)

LOL!
Very nice!


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeah I have the Pepsi but somehow I also fancy a blue one with no real need for it.

Something addictive with them 

Enjoying adriatic vacation with mine


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Friday afternoon relaxation...

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

trf2271 said:


> ...


That oxblood combined with the SRP775 looks very nice! b-)



Dec1968 said:


> Friday afternoon relaxation...


Man, you deserve it waiting for your SRP773 to return! 
--

Ok, everything's prepared for the big adventure this evening! This author is very glad he has a turtle to withstand the brutal conditions he is expecting in the next hours. He surely wouldn't want to wear a tortoise on this extreme mission! ;-)









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

ManMachine said:


> In American English, turtle refers to the species in general.





ManMachine said:


> turtle is a generic term that covers all these species.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

he's right though, most people* don't* question too much the use of "turtle" when talking about various types of these shelled creatures. are people trying to 'correct' it in attempt to get people to stop calling it that? kidding or not, nothing's gonna change here folks = )


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> That oxblood combined with the SRP775 looks very nice! b-)
> 
> Man, you deserve it waiting for your SRP773 to return!
> --
> ...


The SRP773 is not in good shape. Just spoke to my repair guy....needs a new movement. He has never seen this before.

Sad. Going to cost me at least $100 or more to fix a brand new watch to me that was never opened according to the seller. Seller has been great and I don't fault him. But given that I traded an OVM for this straight up - I'm in this Blurtle for some major coin....

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> The SRP773 is not in good shape. Just spoke to my repair guy....needs a new movement. He has never seen this before.
> 
> Sad. Going to cost me at least $100 or more to fix a brand new watch to me that was never opened according to the seller. Seller has been great and I don't fault him. But given that I traded an OVM for this straight up - I'm in this Blurtle for some major coin....


That reminds me of a famous quote from a German football player: "At first we weren't particularly lucky, but then bad luck came on top of that".

Your 773 arrived, worked for one day, then to avoid waiting for weeks or even months for Seiko servicing it you decided to solve the issue on a private basis - hoping it would be just a small problem. Btw, I would have gone the same route. And now ... there goes your money. Too bad, mate! :-(

But hey, the grief will be gone soon when this blue beauty returns and that gorgeous oceanblue dial will sparkle on your wrist again! b-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> That reminds me of a famous quote from a German football player: "At first we weren't particularly lucky, but then bad luck came on top of that".
> 
> Your 773 arrived, worked for one day, then to avoid waiting for weeks or even months for Seiko servicing it you decided to solve the issue on a private basis - hoping it would be just a small problem. Btw, I would have gone the same route. And now ... there goes your money. Too bad, mate! :-(
> 
> ...


I'll still be pissed off about it regardless

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk. My dirty English is Google Translate.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Made a super fast mockup of an SRP777 and an orange minute hand.....thoughts?








Here's the original image:


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

I finally joined the club!
Kowabunga dudes


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 8964745


What NATO is that? Looks great!!!


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

WatchMedic said:


> I finally joined the club!
> Kowabunga dudes


~~~welcome to the fold

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
The last thing I want to do is hurt you...but it's still on my list...


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> Made a super fast mockup of an SRP777 and an orange minute hand.....thoughts?
> View attachment 8969921
> 
> 
> ...


Normally I pop for any diver with a big honking orange sword hand, and I am by no means a fan of the original hands, but.... I'm not 100% on the combo. I'm thinking the 6105 (H+M) handset with the turtle second hand painted yellow or orange on the lower half. I would like to see that mod.


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

.


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Made a super fast mockup of an SRP777 and an orange minute hand.....thoughts?


I have also thought about adding a dash of color to the 777 in some way. While I love orange, I'm not sure I like that particular combo.

What about a seconds hand like the SSC019?

View attachment 8970465


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

ctlawyer said:


> Normally I pop for any diver with a big honking orange sword hand, and I am by no means a fan of the original hands, but.... I'm not 100% on the combo. *I'm thinking the 6105 (H+M) handset with the turtle second hand painted yellow or orange on the lower half. I would like to see that mod*.












~~~borrowed, from the interwebs

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Many people claim coffee inspires them, but, as everybody knows, coffee only makes boring people even more boring.
-- Honore de Balzac


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

To me, I have added that minute hand on a few Seiko's and it makes it dead simple to tell the time at a glance due to the obvious color on the minute hand. Perhaps an MM300 set (I really LOVE the stock second hand) and paint the minute hand orange?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

These hands would look good on that watch.

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~borrowed, from the interwebs
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


I'm think more like this with more of the seconds hand painted. Likewise, borrowed from the net.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ctlawyer said:


> I'm think more like this. Likewise, borrowed from the net.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a fan of the yellow at all and I want a plain hour hand and want the minute hand to stand out.

But this looks good

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> But this looks good


Then have a look at these:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/de-blinged-777-a-3204946.html

(Don't miss to note the black day/date here.)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/blurtle-finally-arrived-3182834.html

... especially since your 773 is in Duartes hands right now.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> To me, I have added that minute hand on a few Seiko's and it makes it dead simple to tell the time at a glance due to the obvious color on the minute hand. Perhaps an MM300 set (I really LOVE the stock second hand) and paint the minute hand orange?





















I love the OEM MM300 hands.

Painting the minute hand, one would lose the beautiful combo of brushed top surface & polished facets.

- AleSKX

Sent via my TRS80.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Then have a look at these:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/de-blinged-777-a-3204946.html
> 
> ...


He and I are already discussing it....

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

This thing looks even better, (feels better too), on SEIKO's rubber strap.

Side note: I just pre-ordered a PADI. Pricing was good and it's just a few weeks out. It will be an awesome addition.










EBenke


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Duarte is replacing the bad movement in my 773 and adding these hands










David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Duarte is replacing the bad movement in my 773 and adding these hands ...


I'm a fan of the original hands, but as you have two new turtles (and counting ...) there will be no shortage of them in your house. ;-)
I must really say that this is a very appealing mod! Very decent and tasteful, not a 'loud' one. Do you plan to have a sapphire crystal added?

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> I'm a fan of the original hands, but as you have two new turtles (and counting ...) there will be no shortage of them in your house. ;-)
> I must really say that this is a very appealing mod! Very decent and tasteful, not a 'loud' one. Do you plan to have a sapphire crystal added?
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Sticking with the Hardlex for now.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

theaustinbuddha said:


> What NATO is that? Looks great!!!


thanks =)

Cheapestnatostraps(.com)'s 'premium dark grey brushed'.

thick rings, nice brushed finish; completely unmarked. material is slightly thicker than the usual common nato material, and stitched. still just a couple days old so it needs some breaking in time.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Who makes that one?


This one come from ChespestNatoStraps.com, the Martini model: 
http://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/products/nato-regimental-strap-martini?variant=9617348741


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

I am in Love...........my new Seiko Turtle









Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi guys! This is my Pepsi Turtle, just a little bit tastier with Crystaltimes DD sapphire, dagaz MM second hand and black day&date discs ;-)










Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

piumach said:


> Hi guys! This is my Pepsi Turtle, just a little bit tastier with Crystaltimes DD sapphire, dagaz MM second hand and black day&date discs ;-)


Especially the black day/date I find really sexy! b-)



AndiH71 said:


> I am in Love...........my new Seiko Turtle ...


Hallo Andi,

Glückwunsch! |>

Greetings from Germany 
Bernd
--

Btw, the following picture is a fine example how focal length affects the perception of the watch relative to the wrist. My SRP775 never looked as big on my wrist as here, picture was taken at near distance with 30mm. Just compare with my latest wristshot before, which was done at 105mm and shows natural dimensions .


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

@Bernd
Danke.........

Viele Grüße zurück


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

What not to like..?!?!?


----------



## Erich S (Aug 7, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I'm new here and I have one of the reissued turtles coming my way. Here is a pic of me diving from the early 80s. It's hard to see, but I'm wearing a 6309 and unfortunately I no longer own it so I'm hoping that the new turtle will bring back fond memories.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

On ToxicNato blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erich S (Aug 7, 2016)

I received my new turtle today and I gotta say that I'm really impressed. It really brings back fond memories of my 6309 from long ago.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Erich S said:


> I received my new turtle today and I gotta say that I'm really impressed. It really brings back fond memories of my 6309 from long ago.


Congratulations!

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 8991673


Great use of color and shapes in this pic.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Man I love this thing!


----------



## dr_ranger (Apr 5, 2016)

Some beautiful looking watches in this thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Doing some playing with various NATO straps tonight....









David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

My Phoenix Admiralty Grey is quite stiff for a NATO strap....kind of not a fan of that. Need it to soften up. Hadn't for months....any suggestions? Washed it in the dishwasher and the washing machine....and crumpled the hell out of it....


David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> My Phoenix Admiralty Grey is quite stiff for a NATO strap....kind of not a fan of that. Need it to soften up. Hadn't for months....any suggestions? Washed it in the dishwasher and the washing machine....and crumpled the hell out of it....
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


~~~~Soak it in liquid fabric softener David. So as not to waste any of this liquid, you can make a tray the will fit the NATO out of tin foil, lie the Nato in there and pour the fabric softener onto and over the Nato strap. Turn the strap over so the liquid softener hits both sides. Leave in there over night at least or go as long as you want, then remove, rinse in water well. See how that changes the feel. Pour the leftover fabic softener into your next laundry load. Waste not want not=

FWIW I tried this with one of my fabric straight razor strops, a 70000 Kanayama strop I bought new and they are stiff as a board, all of them. At around 18 + inches, I made a lengthy tray out of heavy duty tin foil, and I'll tell you what, it worked very well. I've been using straight razors to shave with exclusively since early 2011 and have purchased a few strops. The best of those strops always use a fabric component along with a leather strop, but the Kanayama's are the only ones that come with a very stiff and thick fabric strop. FWIW, Kanayama strops are highly regarded in the shaving community as they use Cordovan leather. It's quite hard and fast. Actually I prefer stropping on bridle leather with a slow draw.










here's^ the leather side of the Kanayama










this is the fabric side. Looking at the date on this pic, I picked it up in Feb 2013 and made a note that I used a DMT plate to break it in. I forgot about that, until now, and it didn't soften it nearly enough, but the liquid fabric softener did the trick










Strop on the left is my favorite and uses a soft herringbone linen fabric. Both are Tony Miller strops (wellshavedgentleman.com) Sorry but I digress!

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

SRP777 on Bonetto Cinturini 317.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Nature trail. Yay.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Fellows, you know how much I like the WatchGecko Bonetto Cinturini #317, but lately I felt a bit underdressed. More than once my playmates told me at my weekend orgies in the jacuzi "Bernd, you are such a beautiful man and that watch is gorgeous! Why do wear an ordinary rubber strap with it?" and I thought "Damn, those chicks are right!". 
Now I'm not the bicolored Datejust-guy, but I always loved the touch of glamour which the SRP775 delivers with a wink and so why not make it a bit old-farts style to match my blinking gold teeth and all? I haven't seen the Super Jubilee combined with the SRP775 yet, so I could only imagine, what it would look like.

Now here it is, SRP775 on my new Strapcode Super Jubilee. The girls went crazy about it! Don't worry, I haven't lost my mind completely, the #317 is still my favorite - on other occasions. ;-)

















Cheers
Bernd


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

From Sunday!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Fellows, you know how much I like the WatchGecko Bonetto Cinturini #317, but lately I felt a bit underdressed. More than once my playmates told me at my weekend orgies in the jacuzi "Bernd, you are such a beautiful man and that watch is gorgeous! Why do wear an ordinary rubber strap with it?" and I thought "Damn, those chicks are right!".
> Now I'm not the bicolored Datejust-guy, but I always loved the touch of glamour which the SRP775 delivers with a wink and so why not make it a bit old-farts style to match my blinking gold teeth and all? I haven't seen the Super Jubilee combined with the SRP775 yet, so I could only imagine, what it would look like.
> 
> Now here it is, SRP775 on my new Strapcode Super Jubilee. The girls went crazy about it! Don't worry, I haven't lost my mind completely, the #317 is still my favorite - on other occasions. ;-)
> ...


That looks *good*.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Fellows, you know how much I like the WatchGecko Bonetto Cinturini #317, but lately I felt a bit underdressed. More than once my playmates told me at my weekend orgies in the jacuzi "Bernd, you are such a beautiful man and that watch is gorgeous! Why do wear an ordinary rubber strap with it?" and I thought "Damn, those chicks are right!".
> Now I'm not the bicolored Datejust-guy, but I always loved the touch of glamour which the SRP775 delivers with a wink and so why not make it a bit old-farts style to match my blinking gold teeth and all? I haven't seen the Super Jubilee combined with the SRP775 yet, so I could only imagine, what it would look like.
> 
> Now here it is, SRP775 on my new Strapcode Super Jubilee. The girls went crazy about it! Don't worry, I haven't lost my mind completely, the #317 is still my favorite - on other occasions. ;-)
> ...


+1000

Awesome post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

The current trifecta


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Bernd, this would look better if the center portions of the Jubilee were a matching gold.....but otherwise it looks nice.



oldfatherthames said:


> Fellows, you know how much I like the WatchGecko Bonetto Cinturini #317, but lately I felt a bit underdressed. More than once my playmates told me at my weekend orgies in the jacuzi "Bernd, you are such a beautiful man and that watch is gorgeous! Why do wear an ordinary rubber strap with it?" and I thought "Damn, those chicks are right!".
> Now I'm not the bicolored Datejust-guy, but I always loved the touch of glamour which the SRP775 delivers with a wink and so why not make it a bit old-farts style to match my blinking gold teeth and all? I haven't seen the Super Jubilee combined with the SRP775 yet, so I could only imagine, what it would look like.
> 
> Now here it is, SRP775 on my new Strapcode Super Jubilee. The girls went crazy about it! Don't worry, I haven't lost my mind completely, the #317 is still my favorite - on other occasions. ;-)
> ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just saw SRP779's on the bay for $238 new in box shipped.....not affiliated with me, but WOW!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Love the 775 in iso.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

For everyone interested in a mini-review of my new Strapcode 'Super Jubilee' including some close-ups (how the end-links match): I have updated my SRP775 thread with this.



anaplian said:


> That looks *good*.





jwalke said:


> +1000
> 
> Awesome post.


Thanks guys & everybody else who liked it! b-)



Dec1968 said:


> Bernd, this would look better if the center portions of the Jubilee were a matching gold.....but otherwise it looks nice.


David, thank you! I know what you mean and I thought about it. And came to a different conclusion, at least based on what's on offer.
Strapcode also features the Super Jubilee in Bicolor, but only with straight end-links. Even if would have been available with bicolored, curved end-links for the new turtles, I wouldn't have gone for it. Look at those polished, blingy, wonderful golden center-links ... in my eyes they would outshine the SRP775's yellowish-ocherous pseudo-gold. Too much. I wanted the SRP775 to be the star here and I think the steel-toned, polished center-links make a great contrast and lift the 775 up, but don't steal the show. That's enough Bicolor for me. 

I got a feeling that I like it:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> For everyone interested in a mini-review of my new Strapcode 'Super Jubilee' including some close-ups (how the end-links match): I have updated my SRP775 thread with this.
> 
> Thanks guys & everybody else who liked it! b-)
> 
> ...


I'm happy that you're happy. That's what counts 

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Erich S (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm really liking the OEM rubber strap. Anyone else liking it?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Erich S said:


> I'm really liking the OEM rubber strap. Anyone else liking it?


I have to say it's very supple....

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Ummmm, supple....









EBenke


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ebenke said:


> Ummmm, supple....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah - perhaps not the best word choice.....maybe tender? Or juicy? What's better? 

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Erich S said:


> I'm really liking the OEM rubber strap. Anyone else liking it?


~~~I prefer wearing this strap over any other strap, including metal bracelets (and that includes my Sub on Glidelock). My SBDB009 also uses what I believe, is the same proprietary Seiko silicone material

]









some have complained that this silicone material attracts lint, and perhaps it does but since I live in T-shirts, w/o long sleeves, I'm sure I'll never experience that displeasure, but I emphatically agree with you, it's a very comfortable wearing strap. On both my Tuna and SRP777 I wear the buckle prong on the 7th and 8th holes. 7th hole when my wrist shrinks, 8th hole when it expands

Ha!, I just realized I said I never wear long sleeves, and here I posted a pic wearing the silicone strap, with a long sleeved jacket...that said, this particular jacket uses taffeta lining (no cotton), and what little bit of Corduroy is on the sleeve, never wore off on the strap

In regards to different types of straps, I've always wanted to love NATO's but they don't wear so well for me. Living in a hot humid climate (north central Fla.), the fabric of the NATO strap gets wet quickly when worn outdoors (from sweat) and I find it chaffs my wrist to a certain degree that I never experience with the Seiko silicone straps. I still wear NATO straps from time to time, but not very long

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Yep. It's super comfortable.


E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

I love the OEM silicone strap, but I can't wear it while working at the computer because the metal keeper digs into my wrist. I like the look of the metal keeper otherwise. Anyone have any idea where I could find a plain rubber keeper that might match the strap somewhat? I think it tapers to 20mm at the buckle right?


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

On a Borealis rubber strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

The BC317 plays well together with the Turtle


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I like the silicon strap much better now since I added a 2nd matching silicon keeper for better security. and replaced that huge shiny buckle with the brushed one from a Tuna strap I had. Fits much better on my wrist now.


----------



## ijob007 (Jul 8, 2014)

Nice rubber strap here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162164863298

With the titanium clasp...

-----------------------------
Sent from the back of Michael Caine's Mini Cooper S, Italy. Holding on for dear life...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> The BC317 plays well together with the Turtle
> 
> View attachment 9007745


Well, thank you for reminding me how marvelous the #317 is with the Turtles just right after I demounted it to enjoy my new Super Jubilee! ;-)

On da wrist:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Erich S (Aug 7, 2016)

Back when I was diving with my 6309 I had it on a Velcro strap. I put my new turtle on a NATO but it seemed to be too much watch for it so I put it back on the rubber strap where it will now stay.


----------



## Lordticktock (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's my Turtle (SRP777)


----------



## rashshane (Aug 5, 2016)

Upgraded my srp777 with a double domed sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. The bezel really makes a big difference to the overall look of the watch. It add depth to the dial of the watch and gives it an additional bling. The crystal adds a touch of class. The quality and build of the watch has been leveled up. Together with an isofrene strap, this watch just look a million bucks.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

SDGenius said:


>


Thanks. But for some reason I can't understand what he says where bezel is from. Can someone please enlighten me?

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

mario24601 said:


> Thanks. But for some reason I can't understand what he says where bezel is from. Can someone please enlighten me?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


My guess: He said "We have a custom coin edge bezel from _Ridwan_", referring to the craftsman based in West Java, Indonesia. A fellow WIS once posted about his custom bronze cases, so the name sorta stuck.

His instagram page:
https://www.instagram.com/monteurhorloges/


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

rashshane said:


> Upgraded my srp777 with a double domed sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. The bezel really makes a big difference to the overall look of the watch. It add depth to the dial of the watch and gives it an additional bling. The crystal adds a touch of class. The quality and build of the watch has been leveled up. Together with an isofrene strap, this watch just look a million bucks.


~~~more pics please...especially shots showing the ceramic bezel off if you don't mind

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
He was a very cautious man who never romped and played He never smoked, He never drank, Nor ever kissed a maid and when he up and passed away his insurance was denied...For since he hadn't ever lived, they claimed he never died.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Erich S said:


> Back when I was diving with my 6309 I had it on a Velcro strap. I put my new turtle on a NATO but it seemed to be too much watch for it so I put it back on the rubber strap where it will now stay.


~~~yes, the silicone strap that the SRP777 comes on is quite substantial. I'm trying to remember if I ever tried another strap on this watch, but I don't think I have* since my SRP775 has been the guinea pig so to speak, when it comes to strap changes, and I've yet to find a strap I like (a lot) with the 775. That said, I've yet to size the OEM bracelet it came with. Once I do, it could be the default bracelet choice for it, although I like the looks of the Strapcode Jubilee Bernd is currently using. For grins and giggles I could try swapping the Jubilee that came with my SKX007...has anyone with the SKX Jubilee and the SRP77X do that swap yet, and if so, thoughts?, pics?
TIA

*I did try a black NATO with it once

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> Thanks. But for some reason I can't understand what he says where bezel is from. Can someone please enlighten me?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


from my local guy, https://www.instagram.com/monteurhorloges/


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

helvetica said:


> from my local guy, https://www.instagram.com/monteurhorloges/


~~~I like his SKX/Tuna shroud collaboration!

__
http://instagr.am/p/BGBIlFTBWuj/

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## b_dayco (Sep 8, 2011)

Got my PADI. I have a feeling that's it too big for me but I got it for a great deal (less than 300 USD) so I'll give it a few days to grow on me. It's a great-looking watch for sure, I just wish it had the same proportions of the old Turtle.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rashshane (Aug 5, 2016)

shakin_jake said:


> rashshane said:
> 
> 
> > Upgraded my srp777 with a double domed sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. The bezel really makes a big difference to the overall look of the watch. It add depth to the dial of the watch and gives it an additional bling. The crystal adds a touch of class. The quality and build of the watch has been leveled up. Together with an isofrene strap, this watch just look a million bucks.
> ...


As requested, I tried to take a couple of shots to show the ceramic bezel. Its very polished so shines a lot. I like it that way but makes taking pictures a bit tricky. Haha. But at the same time the black on it is very dark. Looks fantastic imo.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

rashshane said:


> As requested, I tried to take a couple of shots to show the ceramic bezel. Its very polished so shines a lot. I like it that way but makes taking pictures a bit tricky. Haha. But at the same time the black on it is very dark. Looks fantastic imo.


~~~Thank you! and agreed!, very nice mod!!!

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Well, thank you for reminding me how marvelous the #317 is with the Turtles just right after I demounted it to enjoy my new Super Jubilee! ;-)
> (...)
> Cheers
> Bernd


One of the reasons which made me aqcuire the BC317 in the first place was you continously posting shamelessly seductive teaser pictures of the combo Turtle/#317, so no complaints, please!! :-D ;-)


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Picked up a borealis iso style strap. The quality to price ratio is really outstanding.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> One of the reasons which made me aqcuire the BC317 in the first place was you continously posting shamelessly seductive teaser pictures of the combo Turtle/#317, so no complaints, please!! :-D ;-)


Hahaha! :-d
Maybe I reline the #317 to the Super Jubilee. Double layered megabrastrap. Hmm, 2 great choices for 1 watch -dilemma, dilemma! I'll have a glas of Cardemal Mendoza while I think about this. ;-)



shakin_jake said:


> That said, I've yet to size the OEM bracelet it came with. Once I do, it could be the default bracelet choice for it, although I like the looks of the Strapcode Jubilee Bernd is currently using.


Jake, fasten your seatbelts ...











Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hahaha! :-d
> Maybe I reline the #317 to the Super Jubilee. Double layered megabrastrap. Hmm, 2 great choices for 1 watch -dilemma, dilemma! I'll have a glas of Cardemal Mendoza while I think about this. ;-)
> 
> Jake, fasten your seatbelts ...
> ...


Bernd,

You're making *me* want the Jubilee now....you gotta stop this.....LOL!!

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Allready looking for a second SRP Turtle ;-)


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Found this in the bargains thread but if you have Verizon rewards they have the SRP775 available for $246.00 when you turn in 15,000 points. Couldn't find the 777 for $242.00 like originally posted though. Hope this helps someone out there!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Bernd,
> 
> You're making *me* want the Jubilee now....you gotta stop this.....LOL!!


David, doesn't that look simply stellar?  (Rhetorical question.)

I'm really 'jubilating' here over this bracelet alone visually and btw, it wears especially comfortable. Due to the center-links construction it's very flexible, much more than most other bracelets.

Ok, my friend, I'm stopping this, my bed is calling my name. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Barely 4 days ago I asked Dec1968 'what strap that was' in the SKX thread, BAM, now I have one. "what a time to be alive" indeed, heh.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> Barely 4 days ago I asked Dec1968 'what strap that was' in the SKX thread, BAM, now I have one. "what a time to be alive" indeed, heh.
> 
> View attachment 9021737


Hey that looks GREAT on that watch!! Congrats!!

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## chronowc (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey, 

I've been curious about the turtles ever since they were released (specifically the 775).


Just wondering -- Are there any brick and mortar stores that have this in person? Or, other than the seiko boutique, is this really online only?


Thanks!


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

chronowc said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've been curious about the turtles ever since they were released (specifically the 775).
> 
> ...


I've heard of a few thoughout the country that have them in stock. The 775 I have was bought from a Seiko AD in Florida who stocks them. I had to order online being in a different state. If you're thinking about buying one, I can't recommend one enough. I was hesitant at 1st because the cushion design didn't really appeal to me but getting it in person changed that. It is my favorite watch now and I have several SKX's, monsters, a SARB035 and a handful of other watches. In person, its really awesome.


----------



## chronowc (Nov 28, 2012)

mbhawks23 said:


> I've heard of a few thoughout the country that have them in stock. The 775 I have was bought from a Seiko AD in Florida who stocks them. I had to order online being in a different state. If you're thinking about buying one, I can't recommend one enough. I was hesitant at 1st because the cushion design didn't really appeal to me but getting it in person changed that. It is my favorite watch now and I have several SKX's, monsters, a SARB035 and a handful of other watches. In person, its really awesome.


Honestly, having a SBBN015 tuna, blue sumo, and sarb017 alpinist, I was always thinking that my next step would be to finally get the MM300 (SBDX001 or SBDX017) or even wait and save instead for a tudor black bay black. The 775 interests me in a way that the skx007 never did.


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

Well its definitely not a MM300 substitute but would be a nice beater to have based on your current collection.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

FYI, those still in the hunt on their turtle/s, a tipoff from the other thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/best-place-buy-modern-turtles-3441546.html



valuewatchguy said:


> Time paradise on the Bay has 775 and 773 for $258 and the 779 for $238
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Originally Posted by *mbhawks23*  
I've heard of a few thoughout the country that have them in stock. The 775 I have was bought from a Seiko AD in Florida who stocks them. I had to order online being in a different state. If you're thinking about buying one, I can't recommend one enough. I was hesitant at 1st because the cushion design didn't really appeal to me but getting it in person changed that. It is my favorite watch now and I have several SKX's, monsters, a SARB035 and a handful of other watches. In person, its really awesome.



chronowc said:


> Honestly, having a SBBN015 tuna, blue sumo, and sarb017 alpinist, I was always thinking that my next step would be to finally get the MM300 (SBDX001 or SBDX017) or even wait and save instead for a tudor black bay black. * The 775 interests me in a way that the skx007 never did*.


~~~first of all, I'm not knocking what you are saying here chronowc but we're all different even though we're all the same (watch whores). I bought 6 Seiko divers before I bought an SKX007, and I think the SRP775 was number 3. Each watch obtained fills a desire only ourselves can justify to no one else. Heck!, as seductive as Bernd's photos of his 775 are, and there have been some other really great shots capturing the 775 by others in this thread, I still prefer my 777 over my 775, and even lately the 777 isn't getting much wrist time, but neither is the SKX007

Now let me take a break and get on my knees and face east so I can worship the Seiko Gods for I have yet another Seiko watch being flown from Japan as I type this

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
We believed that anything worth doing was worth overdoing. 
- Steven Tyler


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

My 773 ranks above my 777


David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> My 773 ranks above my 777


Before or after plastic surgery? :-d (scnr!)

Is it back on your wrist or are you still waiting?

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

dsquared24 said:


> Found this in the bargains thread but if you have Verizon rewards they have the SRP775 available for $246.00 when you turn in 15,000 points. Couldn't find the 777 for $242.00 like originally posted though. Hope this helps someone out there!


Big thanks for sharing this. It certainly helped me. I would've missed this as I don't dig through the bargain thread very often. 775 is inbound!!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Before or after plastic surgery? :-d (scnr!)
> 
> Is it back on your wrist or are you still waiting?
> 
> ...


Yes either before or after. It is still with Duarte at the moment. Waiting on parts to arrive.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

TheMeasure said:


> Big thanks for sharing this. It certainly helped me. I would've missed this as I don't dig through the bargain thread very often. 775 is inbound!!


You're most welcome! I'm not an avid follower of that thread but I was lucky to stumble upon it. Happy to help my fellow members

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronowc (Nov 28, 2012)

shakin_jake said:


> Originally Posted by *mbhawks23*
> I've heard of a few thoughout the country that have them in stock. The 775 I have was bought from a Seiko AD in Florida who stocks them. I had to order online being in a different state. If you're thinking about buying one, I can't recommend one enough. I was hesitant at 1st because the cushion design didn't really appeal to me but getting it in person changed that. It is my favorite watch now and I have several SKX's, monsters, a SARB035 and a handful of other watches. In person, its really awesome.
> 
> ~~~first of all, I'm not knocking what you are saying here chronowc but we're all different even though we're all the same (watch whores). I bought 6 Seiko divers before I bought an SKX007, and I think the SRP775 was number 3. Each watch obtained fills a desire only ourselves can justify to no one else. Heck!, as seductive as Bernd's photos of his 775 are, and there have been some other really great shots capturing the 775 by others in this thread, I still prefer my 777 over my 775, and even lately the 777 isn't getting much wrist time, but neither is the SKX007
> ...


Makes sense.

My only gripe with the 007 is really the fact that it can't hack or hand wind. More depth to the dial like the turtle is nice too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuetipp (Dec 2, 2011)

I must say, I was originally a little worried about the turtles' size, but after wearing this one, others have seen significantly diminished wrist time....


----------



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

kuetipp said:


> I must say, I was originally a little worried about the turtles' size, but after wearing this one, others have seen significantly diminished wrist time....


Oh that's such an awesome picture 

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Some shots from the last couple of days:









Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

from work on this day


----------



## Giasuko (Mar 2, 2013)

beautiful

ˈbjuːtɪfʊl,-f(ə)l/

adjective

pleasing the senses or mind aesthetically.
More of a very high standard; excellent.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow, no post for one day! :rodekaart

Let me reanimate this zombie-thread with a new picture of my Teartle:









;-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Let me reanimate this zombie-thread with a new picture of my Teartle:


Re-Animator, hehehe ...


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Quick shot while waiting for my Macdonalds takeaway the other day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

PrinceT said:


> Quick shot while waiting for my Macdonalds takeaway the other day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good....Rubber strap seems to small though.

EBenke


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

ebenke said:


> Looking good....Rubber strap seems to small though.
> 
> EBenke


Haha thanks man. Yes just a temporary 20mm black Nato while waiting for newly ordered 22mm strap to arrive 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

PrinceT said:


> Haha thanks man. Yes just a temporary 20mm black Nato while waiting for newly ordered 22mm strap to arrive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a SRPA21 PADI en-route, so I'm desperately trying to find a unique colored strap today. I've got the soft rubber on my 775 and I like it a lot. But something different on the PADI seems like fun too.

EBenke


----------



## Jalap-inya (May 31, 2008)

Can anyone give me some recommendations on where to buy a Turtle? Preferably an AD.

Thanks.


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

> I must say, I was originally a little worried about the turtles' size, but after wearing this one, others have seen significantly diminished wrist time....


Same here. Makes me seriously reconsider getting a Sumo which I previously thought was way too big for my wrists.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

My new arrival today, straight from Thailand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

Jalap-inya said:


> Can anyone give me some recommendations on where to buy a Turtle? Preferably an AD.
> 
> Thanks.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

FireMonk3y said:


> My new arrival today, straight from Thailand.


Wow, that looks great. Congrats!


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

mbhawks23 said:


> Same here. Makes me seriously reconsider getting a Sumo which I previously thought was way too big for my wrists.


The Sumo is a considerably larger watch: nearly 53mm vs under 48mm for a Turtle. Not many people have wrists big enough for a Sumo.


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Smokin' turtle...


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> The Sumo is a considerably larger watch: nearly 53mm vs under 48mm for a Turtle. Not many people have wrists big enough for a Sumo.


~~~spoken like a man with, wait a minute!...I'm not going to touch this one=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"Let those who don't want none have memories of not gettin' any."
-Bro. David Gardner


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

ebenke said:


> Looking good....Rubber strap seems to small though.
> EBenke


~~~obviously you never saw the Bond flick with Sean Connery wearing a Submariner on a MOD Nato










you kids gotta get out more

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Tragedy is the fulcrum used along with the levers of pre-existing agendas by those who would pry The People away from their freedoms


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

just in case you don't think that particular pic was Connery/Bond-










Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
You don't seem to understand. I'm not locked in here with you, you're locked in here with ME


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Better Yet










Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"Too dumb for opera, too smart for NASCAR"-Anonymous


----------



## speedyam (Jun 9, 2016)

I think I've finally settled in on a strap for my seiko divers. I found a thick Zulu style single piece strap, liked it, and ordered a few more, including a couple with bronze thinking it would look good with the gold color on the turtle. Only one layer of nylon under the watch, the thickness of the strap keeps it from dangling when the strap gets loose on my wrist, comfortable. Digging it.


----------



## TopWatch (Aug 16, 2016)

I like the black and blue combination for this SRP787 Turtle Watch!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~obviously you never saw the Bond flick with Sean Connery wearing a Submariner on a MOD Nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isnt the story here that the band is too small rather than its the way 007 wears his?

They didnt have a Rolex watch on set for Sean to wear in the scene where he checks the time. So Cubby Brocoli lent his Rolex to Connery.

They took it off the fancy strap it was on but the nato they got was too small but they went ahead and used it anyway ! or something like that?


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Munchie said:


> Isnt the story here that the band is too small rather than its the way 007 wears his?
> 
> They didnt have a Rolex watch on set for Sean to wear in the scene where he checks the time. So Cubby Brocoli lent his Rolex to Connery.
> 
> They took it off the fancy strap it was on but the nato they got was too small but they went ahead and used it anyway ! or something like that?


That's very interesting for a couple of reasons.

First, it explains why the strap doesn't fit.

Second, it parallels another great Bond story. As we all know, Bond always carried a Walther PPK semi auto pistol. But, in the poster for From Russia With Love, he is holding a much larger Walter .177 air pistol. Apparently, during the photo shoot for the film, they did not have a PPK so one of the photographers got his air pistol out of the trunk of his car.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 9068522


+1000

Thanks for a good laugh.

Sooner Nation represent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

777 has taken over daily driver duties for the last coupla days.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Can't get enough of this thing 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Been meaning to try this on a mesh for a while- must say i likey!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Just received the OEM bracelet 


What a pain in the Arse collars & pins

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


>


I assume that is a mod day wheel? If so where did you get one? Either way I like it.


----------



## gifford (Mar 30, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> I assume that is a mod day wheel? If so where did you get one? Either way I like it.


[strike]It's an SRP777*J1* so it has the kanji date wheel.[/strike]

I stand corrected.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

gifford said:


> It's an SRP777*J1* so it has the kanji date wheel.


no

ENG/ARABIC from Factory on SRP J1


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> I assume that is a mod day wheel? If so where did you get one? Either way I like it.


Flat Sapphire Blue Inner AR
OEM MM Handset 
7S/4R/6R Crown @ 4 English/Kanji Wheel
Maratac Burgundy 3 Ring Zulu


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

gifford said:


> It's an SRP777*J1* so it has the kanji date wheel.


That's actually incorrect. They do not.


----------



## gifford (Mar 30, 2010)

jdmfetish said:


> no
> 
> ENG/ARABIC from Factory on SRP J1





59yukon01 said:


> That's actually incorrect. They do not.


My bad. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

gifford said:


> My bad. Thanks for the correction.


i actually like the arabic wheel
and the chinese


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

What a fine pair ! The PADI arrived today....

















E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

ebenke said:


> What a fine pair ! The PADI arrived today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations M8 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Bonus lume shot:


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

them plots



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Paul December (Feb 22, 2006)

Does anyone make a ceramic bezel insert yet for the new turtle?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Paul December said:


> Does anyone make a ceramic bezel insert yet for the new turtle?


? try [email protected] Henry might have something

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

That's some nice looking nato.. Any particular brand/make or just generic?



artblakey said:


> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

Damn my post count too low.. Can't post pics or tag replies with pics

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

So – from seeing some posts here and there, it looks like a batch of Turtles was made June 2016 by the 66XXXX serial numbers. How would I go about ensuring I get one made in June 2016? My son was born in June, and if it's possible to get a birth month for a watch I'm going to buy anyways – I might as well. 

Buying used would let me do this. But buying new? Any seller come to mind that would be best to buy from who'd actually look at this for me?


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

raustin33 said:


> So - from seeing some posts here and there, it looks like a batch of Turtles was made June 2016 by the 66XXXX serial numbers. How would I go about ensuring I get one made in June 2016? My son was born in June, and if it's possible to get a birth month for a watch I'm going to buy anyways - I might as well.
> 
> Buying used would let me do this. But buying new? Any seller come to mind that would be best to buy from who'd actually look at this for me?


If you're looking for a 775, 777, or A21 you could contact Mimo at Mimo's Jewelry. He's located in Long Beach, CA and he is awesome to deal with. He knows his Seikos and will be willing to check out his serial numbers. I've never seen the other colors at his store but he may be able to order one for you through his Seiko rep. Tell him David sent you!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

raustin33 said:


> So - from seeing some posts here and there, it looks like a batch of Turtles was made June 2016 by the 66XXXX serial numbers. How would I go about ensuring I get one made in June 2016? My son was born in June, and if it's possible to get a birth month for a watch I'm going to buy anyways - I might as well.
> 
> Buying used would let me do this. But buying new? Any seller come to mind that would be best to buy from who'd actually look at this for me?


If you're looking for a 775, 777, or A21 you could contact Mimo at Mimo's Jewelry. He's located in Long Beach, CA and he is awesome to deal with. He knows his Seikos and will be willing to check out his serial numbers. I've never seen the other colors at his store but he may be able to order one for you through his Seiko rep. Tell him David sent you!


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

lerijiso said:


> That's some nice looking nato.. Any particular brand/make or just generic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


The dueling Turtles

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


Tres Amigos

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

How do you say family reunion in Japanese


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm in! :-d









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

We need to keep this going....LOL!



oldfatherthames said:


> I'm in! :-d
> 
> View attachment 9088786
> 
> ...


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## chronowc (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the right thread to ask, but if I were to keep my 007 and blumo, which model would best complement what I have? The 775 or the padi? 

(Im asking because I'm a tad colorblind)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

It's a great thread to ask! Some members in here probably have some combination of the 3 and most if not all have an opinion for you. 

For me, it would be the PADI since I think it has few more things aesthetically going for it. Pepsi bezel, red minute hand, sunburst like dial, alternating red and white minute markers, and "PADI" on the dial.

But there's also something to be said that you already have a "blue" diver and the PADI could qualify for that. The 775 would be a great compliment as well. There aren't a lot of two-tone divers out there that are done as tastefully as the 775. 

Another point is that IMO the 775 does really well to "dress up" with a leather band. Throw something on with earth tones that can compliment the gilt and the watch is stunning.

Pepsi dials scream sporty for me. Awesome in very casual environments like the beach, on vacation, diving, pool parties, etc.


----------



## v1vne (Apr 28, 2016)

https://mimosjewelry.com/collections...nt=17355144835

I just talked to Mimos Jewelry, and watches in Long Beach, California.
He was busy shipping out a Turtle/ PADI that he just received, and has a few left.
I asked him to hold one for me, and ship me some Seiko SRP777 rubber straps.
I want the Seiko SRP777 rubber straps for my Seiko SRP775, and my Seiko 6309-7049.
Great guy to deal with. 
See link above about PADI.
I am very happy with the deal I received.
I am looking forward to seeing the PADI in person.
Rumor control from Mimio is that only 1000 PADI 
model Turtles will be shipped to the U.S.
Call Memo about pricing.
Mimo has been a Seiko dealer for about twenty five years.
Parts and service is also provided.

Tell Memo you received a referral from v1vne


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

v1vne said:


> https://mimosjewelry.com/collections...nt=17355144835
> 
> I just talked to Mimos Jewelry, and watches in Long Beach, California.
> He was busy shipping out a Turtle/ PADI that he just received, and has a few left.
> ...


Which box are you receiving?


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

artblakey said:


> Bonus lume shot:


Hello Art! Or should I say "salaam, Abdullah Ibn Buhaina"???

Nice trip7's, by the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Challenge accepted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

7 turtles and counting ... b-) :-!



jwalke said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooahmonster (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm really finding that my Turtle is getting the most wrist time. Definitely has become my new favorite in a few months, but I expected that:-!

I'm finding that I dislike the metal keeper and oversize buckle on the OEM strap as well as how much it "puffs" out due to the bent endpieces. I have a Borealis strap, which I like a lot, but sometimes I like the look of a traditional vented diver band.

Any options out there for replacing the OEM strap with something of similar material and look, but without the metal keeper and OEM buckle?

Thanks.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

New hands!! Feels like a new watch. IMO much better looking than the OEM hands.


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

I recommend the Bonetto Cinturini 284. It's modeled after the strap that originally came on the 6309. Not only that, but it's a high quality rubber with a great feel for the price.

https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-284-watch-strap.php


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

jwalke said:


> Hello Art! Or should I say "salaam, Abdullah Ibn Buhaina"???
> 
> Nice trip7's, by the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Greetings! From one Art Blakey + Turtle fan to another :-d


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfha1210 (May 15, 2013)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I must say the chapter ring alignment issues I'm seeing on the PADI models in this thread are disturbing. I'm a big Seiko fan, but on a SE model that SHOULD NOT BE HAPPENING!!! For the prices being paid for this model if I was a buyer I'd be more than pissed.


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Buchmann69 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice strap. Who makes that?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> For the prices being paid for this model if I was a buyer I'd be more than pissed.


I wonder if this goes to show that Seiko aren't positioning this any 'higher' than the regular turtles. As a result,the prices people are paying now doesn't translate into any additional quality, but simply reflects the demand? That said, for the prices paid, I'd imagine expectations would be raised, as if it were a SE, perhaps. But the reality is that it isn't.

MSRP of the SRPA21 is $525, MSRP of the SRP775 is $495 of the SRP775, really only a $30 difference.

Of course, it doesn't excuse the misalignment, I feel like it shouldn't be there no matter the price point. The one on my sub-$250 SRP775 is slightly off and I wish it weren't.


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

My SRP777 has the alignment issue too. My co-worker got a new SRP489 yesterday and it has the same issues with alignment. From what I've seen on the forums, this is not a new issue with Seiko right? You'd think they would have fixed it by now. The fact that it's an issue that has been seen across multiple models and over multiple years is ridiculous. I know, I'm beating a dead horse, and I love my turtle, but damn it man, fix it.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Very nice strap. Who makes that?


Thanks! Cincy Strap Works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

My newly bought srp777 has misaligned chapter ring issue too. I'm trying very hard to ignore it.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> I must say the chapter ring alignment issues I'm seeing on the PADI models in this thread are disturbing. I'm a big Seiko fan, but on a SE model that SHOULD NOT BE HAPPENING!!! For the prices being paid for this model if I was a buyer I'd be more than pissed.


Absolutely !

I say SEIKO is on a wrong way !

I bought many SEIKO diver in the past. And all of them have one or more issues.

My last purchase was a DARTH Tuna. This one had many issues, misaligned chapter ring, skew and loose date wheel, inaccurate lume.
The watch goes straight back !

Another problem is the second hand. On many SEIKO quarz watches the second hand does not hit the minute marker.

What's going wrong with SEIKO ???


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Maybe if they were all made in Japan.....right SeikoSicko?

Oh wait, that isn't a reality.....


David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## vintagewatchfiend (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, I've finally taken a quick shot of my Turtle, albeit with my iPhone. I adore this watch, and hope to soon add another to the collection/rotation.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

exc-hulk said:


> Absolutely !
> 
> I say SEIKO is on a wrong way !
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear your misfortunes with Seiko. I've been lucky with the chapter rings on the turtles that I've had and the quartz seikos seconds hitting the markers. My tuna hits all the markers and is +1 second after many months. My bfk also hits the markers. This is in contract with my watches that have a swiss quartz from Ronda that almost never hit the markers (Precista and Scurfa).

Anyways, here's my Turtle on nato today:


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Picked it up this morning love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooahmonster (Feb 26, 2014)

Kwest500 said:


> I recommend the Bonetto Cinturini 284. It's modeled after the strap that originally came on the 6309. Not only that, but it's a high quality rubber with a great feel for the price.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-284-watch-strap.php


I considered a Bonetto Cinturini, but don't those have the vanilla scent? I really want to avoid that.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

I had a BC 284 and it had the vanilla scent, which I don't mind. I'm thinking about getting another in navy to pair with my PADI.


Hooahmonster said:


> I considered a Bonetto Cinturini, but don't those have the vanilla scent? I really want to avoid that.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Instagram @v2b


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Sorry to hear your misfortunes with Seiko. I've been lucky with the chapter rings on the turtles that I've had and the quartz seikos seconds hitting the markers. My tuna hits all the markers and is +1 second after many months. My bfk also hits the markers. This is in contract with my watches that have a swiss quartz from Ronda that almost never hit the markers (Precista and Scurfa).
> 
> Anyways, here's my Turtle on nato today:


That sure is pretty; really love the lollipop second hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

My new SRP787


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

exc-hulk said:


> 59yukon01 said:
> 
> 
> > I must say the chapter ring alignment issues I'm seeing on the PADI models in this thread are disturbing. I'm a big Seiko fan, but on a SE model that SHOULD NOT BE HAPPENING!!! For the prices being paid for this model if I was a buyer I'd be more than pissed.
> ...


Clearly Seiko just sucks. Everyone here knows that. You should only buy Invicta from now on if you want premium quality.


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

mesaboogie18 said:


> My new SRP787
> View attachment 9099058
> 
> View attachment 9099066
> ...


Where did you bought it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

mesaboogie18 said:


> My new SRP787
> View attachment 9099058
> 
> View attachment 9099066
> ...


You're wearing your jammies.....lol

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Been trying to get a turtle family picture for a while- all the new guys up front but the elder statesmen are grouped to the rear! Two in back are my original's from 77 that started this madness!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

jwalke said:


> That sure is pretty; really love the lollipop second hand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The new turtles were too big for my wrist but the old ones fit perfect.

And ya, not sure why Seiko decided to flip the second hand around?!?!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Thanks! The new turtles were too big for my wrist but the old ones fit perfect.
> 
> And ya, not sure why Seiko decided to flip the second hand around?!?!
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


+2mm in length is all that they added.....from 46 to 48......other dimensions are virtually the same. Sorry it's too big. That's unfortunate. They're awesome.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

haven't posted pics here in awhile, and was reminded, that if I want to keep my Turtle membership in good standing, then I better get on the ball=








just finished tuning this shark mesh strap to fit my wrist...purchased from Amazon, it's the j vander brushed stainless (they sell a polished version too)
you'll notice all of the chain mail has flattened links...I really prefer the look of rounded chain mail but this will do for the time being

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Apologies for the pictorial overload, but I'm just loving this latest pick-up. I think it's only a matter of time until I get the srp777 to go with this beauty.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

mbhawks23 said:


> Clearly Seiko just sucks. Everyone here knows that. You should only buy Invicta from now on if you want premium quality.


Invicta ?

Invicta is an terrible brand !
The design of Invicta is ridiculous.

I love SEIKO but at this time SEIKO has a problem with their own QC or their claim.

But wrong thread to dicuss this problem.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

shakin_jake said:


> ...
> just finished tuning this shark mesh strap to fit my wrist...purchased from Amazon, it's the j vander brushed stainless (they sell a polished version too)
> you'll notice all of the chain mail has flattened links...I really prefer the look of rounded chain mail but this will do for the time being


It definitely matches the vintage charm of the SRP775 really nice! b-)

--
adding a new one:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

bzbuzz said:


> Where did you bought it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watches88. Incredible service from them. Fast shipping to the U.S. too.



Dec1968 said:


> You're wearing your jammies.....lol
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


lol plaid shorts, bro!


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Originally Posted by *shakin_jake*  
...
just finished tuning this shark mesh strap to fit my wrist...purchased from Amazon, it's the j vander brushed stainless (they sell a polished version too)
you'll notice all of the chain mail has flattened links...I really prefer the look of rounded chain mail but this will do for the time being



oldfatherthames said:


> It definitely matches the vintage charm of the SRP775 really nice! b-)
> Cheers
> Bernd


~~~Thank you Bernd!, I feel better about the flattened links already=










new pic, captured with some sunlight=

The flattened link look is starting to grow on me=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Two turtles and several diver friends....









E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Just got this. Not sure I'm going to like it.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

heatharnold said:


> Just got this. Not sure I'm going to it.


Got one of those on my wish list-then i'm done for a while, famous last words!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianCol (Jul 22, 2006)

Dav25 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap, is it an isofrane?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianCol (Jul 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

The madness continues :-d

Picked this up from Time Zone this morning:-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

AdrianCol said:


> Nice strap, is it an isofrane?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, its a Borealis only $25, i have 3 other rubber straps but this one is super comfortable. I like this shade of blue. Couldn't really tell what shade online but i definitely like this strap.

http://www.borealiswatch.com/store/watch-straps/


----------



## AdrianCol (Jul 22, 2006)

Spring-Diver said:


> The madness continues :-d
> 
> Picked this up from Time Zone this morning:-!
> 
> ...


Frank is the best at Time Zone! Picked up the Turtle yesterday and the Kinetic today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

AdrianCol said:


> Frank is the best at Time Zone! Picked up the Turtle yesterday and the Kinetic today.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed!!! I'll be picking up the kinetic as well, next Friday :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

AdrianCol said:


> Frank is the best at Time Zone! Picked up the Turtle yesterday and the Kinetic today.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes he is and his son also. Got my 775 from him. Im glad i found him and he is close by.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

GOOD NEWS!

My Blurtle is on its way home from Duarte with MM300 hands and a brand new movement. Can't wait!


David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I just stopped by TZ, Costa Mesa, nice shop. He's got Turtles!


E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

shakin_jake said:


> haven't posted pics here in awhile, and was reminded, that if I want to keep my Turtle membership in good standing, then I better get on the ball=
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how do you resize it? lol I have the same one.


----------



## AdrianCol (Jul 22, 2006)

ebenke said:


> I just stopped by TZ, Costa Mesa, nice shop. He's got Turtles!
> 
> E Benke
> Sent from my iPhone


Frank will also mod your watch if you provide the parts. I have a sapphire crystal I'm waiting for delivery on, so he can upgrade my PADI.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

It's almost like we should have another get together.... lunch somewhere around Seiko Time Zone (so many places) and a hangout haha.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

mattonthewater said:


> So how do you resize it? lol I have the same one.


~~~not sure how others went about it but here's what I did-










most of the tools I used...the clamp came in handy to hold the bracelet whilst cutting a row of links off. That said, the work gets hot, I kept a to go cup of water on the work bench while cutting the rows of links I wanted to remove in order to dunk the bracelet in the water to remove BTU's










also, IMO, when you remove the rows of links, you should remove from the clasp side and not the bracelet end that meets the watch head. Why? If you molest any of the link rows, you wont see it. That said, I didn't really make a mess out of any of it, but the row remaining from the row of links you just removed, the width expands and you need to squeeze that row together with pliers so that the width is no greater than what the width was to begin with, so it will fit between the bracelet clamp

The bracelet is 22mm and the clamp end where the bracelet is, is just a tad larger to accommodate the bracelet, yet when you remove a row of links, the remaining row will widen just a bit. Still with me? Right










I'm using this pic to illustrate which end of the deployment clasp orients with the watch head. So I wear my watches on my left wrist, the flip open end of the deployment clasp opens from center out to the left side of my wrist, looking at the clasp from the underside of my wrist










also, on this flip clasp closure piece you see here, make sure this piece is oriented up and not down when refastening the bracelet to the clasp. Once while R&Ring, I had this peice underneath, and had to remove the bracelet and flip it up, so the this flip piece can close










something else too...when removing rows of links from the micro adjustment end of the clasp, I always placed the bracelet in the hole furthest away from the end of the clasp. That way if you need to lengthen the bracelet, you have two more holes to choose from










as mentioned earlier, when removing a row of links, the row that is now on the end of the bracelet, will have widen a bit. I used the pliers you see here to squeeze the row together, so the row will fit back in the clasp. The metric dial caliper was used to gauge the width of the remaining row. Again, it widens and needs to be no wider than 22mm, to fit within the clasp. If you don't have anything to measure with, and a ruler would work fine, just squeeze lightly with the pliers, until it will fit within the clasp

Epilogue- Doing this job isn't half the mind f#@k I made it out to be here. Just go slow when using the cut off wheel so you cut only what you want and not what you want to keep. I removed maybe 6 + rows of links anyways, can't really remember exactly how many rows but, this bracelet is fairly long at 190mm, not including the length lug to lug. My wrist size is approx. 7.5" to 7.75". I cut one row then the next row I removed from the other end. That said, and this is only my opinion, if you want to err on the side of caution when removing the most rows of links, that all depends on how your watch sits on your wrist

My watch heads tend to sit towards the outside of my wrist, left of center looking with my hand up. By removing more rows on the 6 o'clock side, that will make the clasp sit more in the middle of the underside of your wrist. I'm of the belief you want to orient the clasp in the middle of your wrist as the watch head placement is always dictated by the position of the clasp. This may not be true for others yet it is what I find for most of the watches I wear using metal bracelets. Others may have better and different ideas

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Strapcode Super Oyster on my SRP787. It's much nicer than the stock Seiko bracelet and the screwed links were a breeze to change. Fit and finish is excellent, as always.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

SRP777 on OEM rubber.

Great strap however it loves dust...

Anyone know if it stops attracting dust to this extent with further use?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRP775J1


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Back from Duarte - new hands and new movement (old one died).









David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> SRP777 on OEM rubber.
> 
> Great strap however it loves dust...
> 
> Anyone know if it stops attracting dust to this extent with further use?


That wristshot is mega! b-)

Regarding the dust: Just dive! 
Scnr! Never used that new OEM Seiko rubber, surely others can tell.



Dec1968 said:


> Back from Duarte - new hands and new movement (old one died).


Great that it's back! Looks divinely ... I'm sure I heard angels singing when it popped up on my monitor. The second hand puts the cherry on the cake, love it! 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

My turtle hanging out with the SKX007










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> That wristshot is mega! b-)
> 
> Great that it's back! Looks divinely ... I'm sure I heard angels singing when it popped up on my monitor. The second hand puts the cherry on the cake, love it!
> 
> ...


Going back on the navy NATO. Calls out to it....









David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm not sold 100% on the second hand....debating on putting the stock one back in......


David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> SRP777 on OEM rubber.
> 
> Great strap however it loves dust...
> 
> ...


~~~Bernd is right, very nice pic! As to the solution to your OEM strap picking up lint, dust, you could move to a warmer climate and live in short sleeve shirts...I'm afraid that the OEM silicone strap, as comfortable as it is, since it is made of silicone, it is, regrettably, an attractant for all things cotton. Others bought a pure rubber diver strap, as in Benetto Cinturini (SP?). That is your solution, going with a rubber strap, and ditching the silicone. I know <sniff>, I'm rather fond of the Seiko strap that comes on the SRP777 myself, and since I live in short sleeve t-shirts, due to the sub tropical climate I live in, I have no need for long sleeved cotton shirts, for most of the year. I'll likely be in the same boat as you when winter rolls around here, then I'll have to forgo wearing this master piece of a watch and strap (SRP777), unless I switch to another bracelet

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"Every time I create a path from my privacy to outside world, it acts as a bug light for all the little creeps who want to use the path in reverse." - B Goddard


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Turtle SRP773

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

Some old pics. PADI with domed sapphire. 

P.S Anyone knows if there is a ceramic Pepsi turtle bezel insert? Been trying to source one to no avail.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> I'm not sold 100% on the second hand....debating on putting the stock one back in......


For me the second hand rounds off the mod, it completes the other MM style hands, it belongs there. The only issue in question could be if one would prefer a complete white second hand instead (MM default). White would have been more discreet, but the red detail against the blue dial is sexy. 
The original second hand (Turtle default) doesn't match the new hands. My 2¢. 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

shakin_jake said:


> ... Others bought a pure rubber diver strap, as in Benetto Cinturini (SP?). ...


@lipschitz: WatchGecko has a great catalogue: https://www.watchgecko.com/rubber-watch-straps
I'm sure you know the address already, but maybe others don't. They also feature the Bonetto Cinturini straps (see the 'BC' in the strap's name there) but with the small difference, that the WatchGecko BCs have a slightly different buckle optically - see this post for a picture comparison: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-seiko-srp775-presentation-pictures-2841730-15.html#post31969914
They also offer a strap with the default Seiko design and quite interesting variants of that. Btw the WG BC numbers are the same as the BC numbers.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> That wristshot is mega! b-)
> 
> Regarding the dust: Just dive!
> Scnr! Never used that new OEM Seiko rubber, surely others can tell.
> ...


Thanks. I was actually surprised how sharp the picture turned out as it was a rather quick snap in poor lighting without tripod at 1/10s exposure time.



shakin_jake said:


> ~~~Bernd is right, very nice pic! As to the solution to your OEM strap picking up lint, dust, you could move to a warmer climate and live in short sleeve shirts...I'm afraid that the OEM silicone strap, as comfortable as it is, since it is made of silicone, it is, regrettably, an attractant for all things cotton. Others bought a pure rubber diver strap, as in Benetto Cinturini (SP?). That is your solution, going with a rubber strap, and ditching the silicone. I know <sniff>, I'm rather fond of the Seiko strap that comes on the SRP777 myself, and since I live in short sleeve t-shirts, due to the sub tropical climate I live in, I have no need for long sleeved cotton shirts, for most of the year. I'll likely be in the same boat as you when winter rolls around here, then I'll have to forgo wearing this master piece of a watch and strap (SRP777), unless I switch to another bracelet
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kudos.

Regarding the dust on the OEM silicone strap I can recap the given advice as follows:

- go diving
- move from central europe to to a warmer climate and live in short sleeve shirts

:-D

I will think this over and decide which way to go..... LOL 
Maybe someone else has another solution?

Cheers

PS: In the meantime I noticed in the morning the strap still looks fresh ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Thanks. I was actually surprised how sharp the picture turned out as it was a rather quick snap in poor lighting without tripod at 1/10s exposure time.


Yeah, I know about the tripod thing too well. We're a bit crazy. 

Will do an new one these days, but not now. Don't wanna take off my python pants today!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> @lipschitz: WatchGecko has a great catalogue: https://www.watchgecko.com/rubber-watch-straps
> I'm sure you know the address already, but maybe others don't. They also feature the Bonetto Cinturini straps (see the 'BC' in the strap's name there) but with the small difference, that the WatchGecko BCs have a slightly different buckle optically - see this post for a picture comparison: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-seiko-srp775-presentation-pictures-2841730-15.html#post31969914
> They also offer a strap with the default Seiko design and quite interesting variants of that. Btw the WG BC numbers are the same as the BC numbers.
> 
> ...


Thx for the heads up. Of couse I am well aware (mostly because of your awesome presentation in pictures) how fine the Bonetto Cinturini straps match the Turtles and I do own and love the 317. 
The closest to the the OEM silicone strap optics seems to be the 287. I will see into that.

Though as many others have posted the Seiko strap is very nice and wears excellently. Alas only the dust and lint issue remains....

Best


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Still here since January the 6th. Gotta be a record for me, not to many stick around!


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

GK iPhone


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Regarding the dust on the OEM silicone strap I can recap the given advice as follows:
> 
> - go diving
> - move from central europe to to a warmer climate and live in short sleeve shirts
> ...


~~~out of all the central American countries we've visited (not all that many), Costa Rica would be a nice place to hang your hat, and I would stick to the Pacific side. Too much hot mon on the Gulf. We were last there in 95' so, don't know if it's changed much. The govt. seemed stable (Commonwealth), coffee was good everywhere, but I'd likely still end up roasting my own, but source my greens locally. For sure (speaking strictly for myself) I'd stay out of the big city, find a little place in the country. Just thinking out loud. Couple friends bought land around the time we were there. I kick myself for not doing the same. $20 bought an acre just north of the Osa Peninsula (Ovieda)

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

lipschitz said:


> Thx for the heads up. Of couse I am well aware (mostly because of your awesome presentation in pictures) how fine the Bonetto Cinturini straps match the Turtles and I do own and love the 317.
> The closest to the the OEM silicone strap optics seems to be the 287. I will see into that.
> 
> Though as many others have posted the Seiko strap is very nice and wears excellently. Alas only the dust and lint issue remains....
> ...


I ordered a few BC and leather straps from WatchGecko a few weeks ago after seeing Bernds SRP775 pics and also recommend them. Pricing, selection and service was excellent and have had no issues with dust and lint on the BC straps.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just ordered an Endmill and a Super Jubilee for my 773.....pics soon!

Let's see which one wins (might be neither, as I wear NATO almost exclusively....) 


David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

jcar79 said:


> New hands!! Feels like a new watch. IMO much better looking than the OEM hands.


Can you tell me what hands these are and also a shot with the lume in regular light?

Thanks 

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Can you tell me what hands these are and also a shot with the lume in regular light?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


I'm out of town right now but will post a photo on Thurs. The hands are from Dagaz. Here's the link.

http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3415555


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

jcar79 said:


> I'm out of town right now but will post a photo on Thurs. The hands are from Dagaz. Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3415555


The C3 seems to match the dial lume MUCH better than the MM300 hands I got on my 773 from Dagaz, which is 95% C1 and 5% C3. I don't like the lume mismatch on my 773....buy this I like a lot for my 777.....

Looking forward to seeing more pics. Thanks for the reply!

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

jcar79 said:


> New hands!! Feels like a new watch. IMO much better looking than the OEM hands.


do you have other pics? need to see more of that orange minute hand....


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Found one in my deleted files.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

jcar79 said:


> Found one in my deleted files.


Nice!!!

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I mocked this up a while back......on an SKX it looks awesome but didn't seem right on the 777....but yours does.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> I mocked this up a while back......on an SKX it looks awesome but didn't seem right on the 777....but yours does.
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


I was surprised to find that the Dagaz lume on these hands were nearly an exact match with the hour markers. Quite happy with the results!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

jcar79 said:


> I was surprised to find that the Dagaz lume on these hands were nearly an exact match with the hour markers. Quite happy with the results!


I agree with their C3 being almost a perfect match. Had these hands on an SKX I had a while back.









David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm not feeling the hand swap on my 773.....ugh!!! In picture it looks amazing. In person it isn't grabbing me by the emotions....


David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## jeremylobaugh (Nov 8, 2010)

Just joined the 'turtle club' yesterday. I love the watch but hate the bracelet... Especially sizing it. I have a Strapcode Super Oyster with Sub clasp on the way though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jespersb (Oct 31, 2014)

jeremylobaugh said:


> Just joined the 'turtle club' yesterday. I love the watch but hate the bracelet... Especially sizing it. I have a Strapcode Super Oyster with Sub clasp on the way though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that pin and collar system is a PAIN. ? I had to leave the resizing to an AD, and it took them almost an hour.

I like the looks of that bracelet though, and IMO it's quite comfortable.

Sendt fra min ONEPLUS A3003 med Tapatalk


----------



## jeremylobaugh (Nov 8, 2010)

jespersb said:


> Yeah that pin and collar system is a PAIN.  I had to leave the resizing to an AD, and it took them almost an hour.
> 
> I like the looks of that bracelet though, and IMO it's quite comfortable.
> 
> Sendt fra min ONEPLUS A3003 med Tapatalk


It didn't take me long to figure out how to set the pins (used a small flathead to put pressure on the collet) but I lost two of the collets in the process. It's a good thing I removed two links. I'd like to replace them to make the bracelet complete, but I don't have an AD anywhere close to me and I have yet to find pins and collets with the dimensions necessary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

jeremylobaugh said:


> It didn't take me long to figure out how to set the pins (used a small flathead to put pressure on the collet) but I lost two of the collets in the process. It's a good thing I removed two links. I'd like to replace them to make the bracelet complete, but I don't have an AD anywhere close to me and I have yet to find pins and collets with the dimensions necessary.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Call Seiko USA (800) 722-4452 & they will send you some pins & collars at no charge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> I'm not feeling the hand swap on my 773.....ugh!!! In picture it looks amazing. In person it isn't grabbing me by the emotions....


That's interesting, we are opposites with that second hand, in some ways...

when i bought the 007 second hand for my 775 mod, i also got an SBDX012(-style, not actual gold MM hand =) second hand with intent to eventually have that swapped-in at a future time (still using the stock 775 m+h hands), for a full gold handset. not that the 007 second hand doesn't "emotionally" grab me on my mod, it's just a nod to a (very slightly) more tooly look, where the MM-style is the "styled", maybe more polished look for the watch (to some). the 007 second hand being slightly less orthodox (imo, with white instead of gold), but also works because of the DNA that second hand carries. _both_ grab me, yet i can only have one look at a time.

i don't know when i'll do that second hand swap, but it's still something i've got in the back of my mind. ideally it would be the same time as taking in my 773 for _its_ modding-- alas i have not _bought_ a 773 yet, lol, and that's not even on the horizon at the moment either. but at the same time i could just do it on a whim in a few weeks or tomorrow or 2 years.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

jcar79 said:


> Found one in my deleted files.


For some reason I really like that look. Well done mate!

I leave the obligatory wrist shot (although of a stock SRP777).

Cheers


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Doing some serious desk diving today with my SRP775 on Z22


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

I assume you know the model. ;-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Finally had enough of the polished parts of the case. I was actually thinking of selling it because I just couldn't get over how cheesy it looked. A few minutes with my bead blaster and I'm in love all over again. Sterilized the caseback too.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Finally had enough of the polished parts of the case. I was actually thinking of selling it because I just couldn't get over how cheesy it looked. A few minutes with my bead blaster and I'm in love all over again. Sterilized the caseback too.


Nice job, great finish! Do you mask all the sensitive bits or take it all apart? If only we all had bead blasters!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

I took it all apart first. I was going to mask off the brushed parts, but gave up on that and just did the whole thing. The brushing still shows through quite a bit though, so I'm happy.

A blasting setup is actually not a very big investment if you have a compressor already. I use a $20 gun from Harbor Freight. No cabinet or anything, do it out of the garage door and clean up afterwards.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Nice job, great finish! Do you mask all the sensitive bits or take it all apart? If only we all had bead blasters!


What media did you use for blasting?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> I took it all apart first. I was going to mask off the brushed parts, but gave up on that and just did the whole thing. The brushing still shows through quite a bit though, so I'm happy.
> 
> A blasting setup is actually not a very big investment if you have a compressor already. I use a $20 gun from Harbor Freight. No cabinet or anything, do it out of the garage door and clean up afterwards.


That's is actually good info! Who needs a cabinet when you have a driveway lol Now you got me thinking...


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Super Jubilee is the winner 
Super Oyster second
Endmill last 


David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I used to *loathe* the stock Jubilee on the SKX series. Never tried the Super Jubilee before. Didn't like the look. But on this watch, it's flawless. Love it. 

















David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Paul December (Feb 22, 2006)

:-! Who sells these great looking Jubilee Bracelets :-s


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Just recieved a srp775 from river edge jewellers sent to australia great service
wrapped with this watch suits my wrist great 
skx, monster and turtle what next mmmm


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sold my SRP775 and was going to use the funds toward a Padi, but I can't pull the trigger. I instantly missed my 775 as soon as I shipped it. I'm gonna give it a few days, but I have a feeling I'll be ordering another 775. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Is the padi a turtle with pepsi bezal sorry if thats a dumb question


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Paul December said:


> :-! Who sells these great looking Jubilee Bracelets :-s


Strapcode sells good ones, but there may be others out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

Cheers.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Morning shot after dropping my son off at school. Sold on the Super Jubilee.









David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok I have a dilemma.

I have two Turtles (773 and 777, bought the 777 on impulse, modded the 773). Loving the Turtles more than I thought I would.

I also have thee SKX models (007J and 007K and an 009K). I'm never selling my 009. But one 007 might need to go. I love the stock look now more than I thought I would (and I have a brand new set of hands to go on if I so choose), although I bought a set of orange plongeur hands to go on one 007. The J has modded hands already, but I'm not sold on them. They're very nice, but I'm not certain I'm in love with them. I KNOW I love the orange plongeur hands as I had a modded 007 with them before and loved it.

I'm not wearing the SKX models much anymore. So one of the 007's might need to go.....maybe.....more on that in a minute.

Family portrait









Here is what I wanted to do to the J originally and the hands exactly:









I *love* the Super Oyster on the SKX models, and just last night fell in love with the Super Jubilee on the Turtles (was initially my last choice.....boy was I wrong!!).

So fellas, what do I do? I don't *need* the 777, and I don't *need* three SKX models. I can send the 777 back (bought on Amazon) and get my money back and keep my three SKX's and my 773 (since the SKX's are most likely discontinued and will rise in value) or I can sell one SKX and just have two of each.

I hate this. My OCD is going haywire! Help me!!

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

For this afternoon...










Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Di3gors (Feb 1, 2015)

Again 777, now with bracelet.









Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> ... just last night fell in love with the Super Jubilee on the Turtles (was initially my last choice.....boy was I wrong!!).


;-)b-):-d:-!



Dec1968 said:


> So fellas, what do I do? I don't *need* the 777, and I don't *need* three SKX models. I can send the 777 back (bought on Amazon) and get my money back and keep my three SKX's and my 773 (since the SKX's are most likely discontinued and will rise in value) or I can sell one SKX and just have two of each.


Mate, my thoughts:

No, SKX won't rise in value. Zillions of them around. Should Seiko improve the SKX (4r36 etc) prices might even fall instead as many may jump on the new one, selling their old ones and lots of folks might not be interested in the old ones anymore no later than the new SKX have come down a bit in price. So second hand prices should fall even more.
Probably now with the rumours of SKX being discontinued is the best time to sell them. Otherwise they don't eat money, you can simply keep them. If you sell them today or in some years, the difference might not be really much noteworthy.

I won't get started on 'need' vs 'want'. But if you love them all and can afford, keep them - no matter if your wear them. If you want to reduce your collection for your mental hygiene, keep the Blurtle with the Jubilee, keep the 009 and keep the J for the mod you want to do. Sell the 3rd SKX and return the 777. Hard enough? 

How about a 775? Just kidding! ;-)

Cheers
Bernd
... while I'm hangin' around here: My Turtle hangin' around too ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

If a return happens with the 777, the 007K stays or vice versa. Both won't go away.....just one.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> If a return happens with the 777, the 007K stays or vice versa. Both won't go away.....just one.


Then sell the 007K. Why keep two of essentially the same watch and get rid of the more unique 777, especially since you have admitted to loving the Turtle case so much. If you want to still mod, you can mod the 777 or 007J to your hearts content and back again. It's a more diverse collection.

Think of it this way...when do you see yourself reaching for the 007K out of the watch box over the 007J or 777, or for that matter...773 or 009?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

KJRye said:


> Then sell the 007K. Why keep two of essentially the same watch and get rid of the more unique 777, especially since you have admitted to loving the Turtle case so much. If you want to still mod, you can mod the 777 or 007J to your hearts content and back again. It's a more diverse collection.
> 
> Think of it this way...when do you see yourself reaching for the 007K out of the watch box over the 007J or 777, or for that matter...773 or 009?


Good point. The 773 is my #1 watch from a standpoint of wrist time. The 009 and 777 split second place. The 007J is last only because I want to mod it soon. Was debating between modding the K or J. The J won out.

I haven't worn the 007K in over a month.....

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Kind of random but it pertains to my Turtle. Can a watch maker realign the bezel? If the chapter ring and indices line up, but the triangle on the bezel doesn't click right onto the 12:00 mark, can they realign that? Also, can they fix the "play" in it? It moves clockwise about a half second to a second.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

dsquared24 said:


> Kind of random but it pertains to my Turtle. Can a watch maker realign the bezel? If the chapter ring and indices line up, but the triangle on the bezel doesn't click right onto the 12:00 mark, can they realign that? Also, can they fix the "play" in it? It moves clockwise about a half second to a second.


Your talking about the bezel insert that sits in the bezel. You or a watchmaker can pop it off and line it up with the markers. Vids and tutorials aplenty on the internets. The play may or may not be able to be fixed/adjusted, someone else with experience with seiko bezels will hopefully chime in.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Acurry said:


> What media did you use for blasting?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On this one I used #13 glass bead. For a darker finish I use aluminum oxide first, then smooth it out with the glass.


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Does the turtle thread mind if mine is accompanied by a couple friends


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi, i have just recieved a 779 and, while the watch is awesome, i thought the dial was dark blue like the SKX009 but i find it almost black if not black at all, is it the same exact color than the 777? I should have taken the 777 instead but since i did not, are there original spare bezels out there? i've found one on ebay but it's aftermarket and while in some pics appears to be identical to the real thing in others the luminous pip is not exact by far. My other question is that i find no reference of the model in the caseback, there's not any "SRP779", so if i put an original 777 bezel on it it would imposible to tell apart from a factory brand new SRP777, isn't it? I would not stand having a front "777" in a "779" caseback...

PD: Maybe it's easier to sell my 779 and get a 777 but since the 777 is more expensive and difficult to find, at least where i'm located, i'll try to swap bezels first...


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

PADI with a navy blue NATO. Awesome~


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

Mpcdude said:


> PADI with a navy blue NATO. Awesome~


Awesome.. Domed sapphire?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpcdude (Dec 6, 2015)

lerijiso said:


> Mpcdude said:
> 
> 
> > PADI with a navy blue NATO. Awesome~
> ...


Yup! Got it changed at my local watchmaker.


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

Verydark said:


> Hi, i have just recieved a 779 and, while the watch is awesome, i thought the dial was dark blue like the SKX009 but i find it almost black if not black at all, is it the same exact color than the 777? I should have taken the 777 instead but since i did not, are there original spare bezels out there? i've found one on ebay but it's aftermarket and while in some pics appears to be identical to the real thing in others the luminous pip is not exact by far. My other question is that i find no reference of the model in the caseback, there's not any "SRP779", so if i put an original 777 bezel on it it would imposible to tell apart from a factory brand new SRP777, isn't it? I would not stand having a front "777" in a "779" caseback...
> 
> PD: Maybe it's easier to sell my 779 and get a 777 but since the 777 is more expensive and difficult to find, at least where i'm located, i'll try to swap bezels first...


Yeah..I think stock 777 & 779 are basically the same watch bar the bezel.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

georgy said:


>


Need more pics of this one please

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

@georgy: Seems like your life is a beach right now. ;-) Where are you?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> View attachment 9159394


sha-la-la-la ... I'm just an old copycat. ;-)









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Verydark said:


> Hi, i have just recieved a 779 and, while the watch is awesome, i thought the dial was dark blue like the SKX009 but i find it almost black if not black at all, is it the same exact color than the 777? I should have taken the 777 instead but since i did not, are there original spare bezels out there? i've found one on ebay but it's aftermarket and while in some pics appears to be identical to the real thing in others the luminous pip is not exact by far. My other question is that i find no reference of the model in the caseback, there's not any "SRP779", so if i put an original 777 bezel on it it would imposible to tell apart from a factory brand new SRP777, isn't it? I would not stand having a front "777" in a "779" caseback...
> 
> PD: Maybe it's easier to sell my 779 and get a 777 but since the 777 is more expensive and difficult to find, at least where i'm located, i'll try to swap bezels first...


Custom parts for SRPs:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-...2.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/3187522?page=1


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

lipschitz said:


> @georgy: Seems like your life is a beach right now. ;-) Where are you?


southern part of philippines mate...


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Need more pics of this one please
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


just after lunch, arrived at the dive spot


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

My SRP773 is running +6 seconds per day. Not too bad. 


David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> sha-la-la-la ... I'm just an old copycat. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 9160314
> 
> ...


Hehe, nice one! 

I do not claim any intellectual property on shooting Turtles next to sunshades. LOL.

Cheers and enjoy the sun at the Rhine as long as it lasts


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

georgy said:


> southern part of philippines mate...


Lucky you! Enjoy.

Cheers


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

georgy said:


> just after lunch, arrived at the dive spot


I wonder what those hands would look like on a stock SRP777.....?

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

You can't buy em in the land of the Free n the Brave?
Who'd a thunk it?
Like to get my mitts on one when they arrive here!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> I wonder what those hands would look like on a stock SRP777.....?
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


@David : for my eyes, as long as it doesn't look to big or take over the aesthetics of the dial you will use, it will be alright. Important thing is, making it somewhat majestic but balanced... Hehe... Drunk I think.

Cheers.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

georgy said:


> @David : for my eyes, as long as it doesn't look to big or take over the aesthetics of the dial you will use, it will be alright. Important thing is, making it somewhat majestic but balanced... Hehe... Drunk I think.
> 
> Cheers.


Stock dial

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Stock dial
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


Emmm... Maybe if you will retain the stock hour hand, yes. Why not give it a try, you can put back anyway if it doesn't suit ur taste... Cheers man!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

True 


David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

It would be cool if someone could build some 'mod modeling' software where you could enter the base watch and then the hands/mods to see an approximation of the mod. 


David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Just a couple of quick backyard shots. I'm kinda diggin' the burgundy.


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

GK iPhone


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

The burgundy looks GREAT!



RFCII said:


> Just a couple of quick backyard shots. I'm kinda diggin' the burgundy.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

RFCII said:


> Just a couple of quick backyard shots. I'm kinda diggin' the burgundy.


Those pics hurt my eyes D: scratch-o-rama


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Burgundy Trending


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Those pics hurt my eyes D: scratch-o-rama


You need an eye test then....cuz those pics are awesome.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Put my 777 on a cheap flattened mesh. I'm digging it.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> You need an eye test then....cuz those pics are awesome.
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


The pics are great, but I'm wondering if Tickstart was referring to the potential scratch-fest, looking at the bare case of the turtle perched on what looks like a rather rough looking surface


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

artblakey said:


> The pics are great, but I'm wondering if Tickstart was referring to the potential scratch-fest, looking at the bare case of the turtle perched on what looks like a rather rough looking surface


1) I was careful.

2) I've never intended to baby this watch.

That's part of the fun. Seiko divers were meant to be knocked around. This one will go diving, hiking, cycling, etc.


----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

jdmfetish said:


> Burgundy Trending










older pic haha


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Look what just waddled into my mailbox...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Just ordered a waffle strap from uncle Seiko. I really like the stock rubber but the metal keeper gets me


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Friday night Turtle


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Zuludiver 284 came in from Watchgecko.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Heads up for gilt turtle hunters:










Seiko PROSPEX Turtle Watch SRP775K1 | eBay


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

a little update on my adventure with the Portuguese service centre. 2 weeks after sending an email to seiko, I received an email notification from them requesting my home address to have the 775 picked up for repair. It was picked up and after a month of no communication I decided to contact them, I was then informed that it was sent out to Spain so that they could take a look at it. Let's hope my ordeal is finally over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

JRMARTINS said:


> a little update on my adventure with the Portuguese service centre. 2 weeks after sending an email to seiko, I received an email notification from them requesting my home address to have the 775 picked up for repair. It was picked up and after a month of no communication I decided to contact them, I was then informed that it was sent out to Spain so that they could take a look at it. Let's hope my ordeal is finally over.


Hey, it's about time!

Often when I see speed200 from Portugal posting here I think of you and how your never-ending story continued. Even wondered if you had quit with your Turtle as it's been so long ago now.
Great to see you again and thumbs up this time there will be a happy end for. You are fairly earning it! |>

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey, it's about time!
> 
> Often when I see speed200 from Portugal posting here I think of you and how your never-ending story continued. Even wondered if you had quit with your Turtle as it's been so long ago now.
> Great to see you again and thumbs up this time there will be a happy end for. You are fairly earning it! |>
> ...


Thanks Bernd, been enjoying your great photography! Hope it comes back in top shape from Spain. I'll have to pick up my DSLR and try to shoot my 775 at your level.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

JRMARTINS said:


> Thanks Bernd, been enjoying your great photography! Hope it comes back in top shape from Spain.


Thank you and let's hope that Spain means a higher instance this time - be it in skills or in good will! 

My SRP775 still is great fun here:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9177554


[email protected] you with that awesome clasp.....LOL!!! Nice!


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> [email protected] you with that awesome clasp.....LOL!!! Nice!


My thoughts exactly 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Erich S (Aug 7, 2016)

I walked into an Omega boutique store yesterday to have my dress gold Omega Deville serviced while wearing my Seiko Turtle. The Salesman saw the Seiko and said "that's a nice dive watch!" Another high end watch guy that sees the value of a Seiko Diver!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

demonstration of waffle strap ;p and also 'no distortion' double-dome effect.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

When you live mere minutes from the new Dallas Cowboys training facility....you bring your Blurtle and take pictures of course!










David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

So I bought the 779K Pepsi with the intent to swap bezels with my Blurtle to get a clean, classic Pepsi look of a diver watch. PADI looks like more of a professional diver's watch(tool) with the outlined minute hand... but then it has those funky alternating 4minute white indices with 5th minute red indices in between. Looks are subjective, so I understand others may like the PADI as is, but I don't.

Well, I received the K-variant Pepsi, dial stamped as expected for a K-variant...but setting the time, I find the day wheel to be in English/Arabic. The very reason I bought the K-variant was so I could do a bezel swap and mod the blue bezel to a black one so that I have a classic Pepsi and a modded turtle that looks exactly like a 777K. The 777K looking mod, I was planning to gift to my oldest son.

Question is, are any of you guys that have K-variant Turtles getting the day wheel with Arabic in them? Of the handful of J and K variant Seiko's that have gone thru my hands, I've only seen the Arabic day wheel on the two 007J's I've owned. I don't mind the Arabic, but there are just instances in the wee hours that you're out and about, and really can't remember the day of the week. Call it fatigue, being drunk, or whatever the situation...I find it easier to understand the day wheel in english, spanish, french, deutsch, or even roman numerals. The Kanji wheel is easily learned as the symbols really pop out and are distinguishable but the Arabic days are really, really tiny to tell which is which, especially when nearsighted. Sat/Sun days are fine, which I think are still blue and red, respectively.

I was really excited as my Blurtle started its journey from Italy, on to Germany before reaching the States...expected Spanish, hoping for roman numerals, or better yet a Kanji. But to my surprise, Seiko came out with an English/French day wheel befittlng the Les Bleus theme.
On the otherhand, the 779K started out of Germany from the get go... so I was really hoping for the English/Deutsch day wheel like those of you with the 775K's in Deutsch, as the 777K mod would be a perfect match to the white/black team colors of Germany's national soccer team.

I haven't done the swap yet, as I don't have the right tool...I've read to use a Swiss army knife, but the blade is still too thick to wedge between bezel and case. 
The 779K is actually growing on me. I may just buy an aftermarket bracelet out there for this and keep the watch head as is for me, then the Blurtle to my son. Now I'm not sure what I want, but here are the obligatory shots for now|>|>... the 779K dial looks to be stamped "4R36-0424 R 2".:


----------



## turboskratch (Aug 26, 2016)

My first post! Just got this beauty yesterday. Totally love it!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

tirat said:


> So I bought the 779K Pepsi with the intent to swap bezels with my Blurtle to get a clean, classic Pepsi look of a diver watch. PADI looks like more of a professional diver's watch(tool) with the outlined minute hand... but then it has those funky alternating 4minute white indices with 5th minute red indices in between. Looks are subjective, so I understand others may like the PADI as is, but I don't.
> 
> Well, I received the K-variant Pepsi, dial stamped as expected for a K-variant...but setting the time, I find the day wheel to be in English/Arabic. The very reason I bought the K-variant was so I could do a bezel swap and mod the blue bezel to a black one so that I have a classic Pepsi and a modded turtle that looks exactly like a 777K. The 777K looking mod, I was planning to gift to my oldest son.
> 
> ...


Harold sells the inserts only.....so keep the Blurtle....and get the insert.....

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 9183546
> 
> 
> View attachment 9183554
> ...


I've had mine on the waffle (and my wrist) for three weeks straight.

Accuracy: currently running +3 seconds per day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

RFCII said:


>


Where did you get the strap from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

tirat said:


> So I bought the 779K Pepsi with the intent to swap bezels with my Blurtle to get a clean, classic Pepsi look of a diver watch. PADI looks like more of a professional diver's watch(tool) with the outlined minute hand... but then it has those funky alternating 4minute white indices with 5th minute red indices in between. Looks are subjective, so I understand others may like the PADI as is, but I don't.
> 
> Well, I received the K-variant Pepsi, dial stamped as expected for a K-variant...but setting the time, I find the day wheel to be in English/Arabic. The very reason I bought the K-variant was so I could do a bezel swap and mod the blue bezel to a black one so that I have a classic Pepsi and a modded turtle that looks exactly like a 777K. The 777K looking mod, I was planning to gift to my oldest son.
> 
> Question is, are any of you guys that have K-variant Turtles getting the day wheel with Arabic in them?


I've been toying the idea of doing just that! Picking up a 773 on the cheap (well, relative to the PADI anyway, I could save as much as $100), and getting an aftermarket pepsi bezel for the 'classic Pepsi' look, as you call it. Glad I'm not alone!

Nope, both my Ks (775/777) have come with English/Roman.


----------



## Broadside (May 28, 2012)

Jumped on the bandwagon...


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Happy monday morning deskdiving...


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

GK iPhone


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

gkblues said:


> GK iPhone


Great shot!! Love low key photos, specially in portraits!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Just tried on a 777, and I'm sad to say that it had misaligned hands. Thought it was a fluke my 775 had them, but I'm beginning to realize it might be a bigger problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> Just tried on a 777, and I'm sad to say that it had misaligned hands. Thought it was a fluke my 775 had them, but I'm beginning to realize it might be a bigger problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Misaligned hands?

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Misaligned hands?


Given the time is exactly 12:00:00 o'clock. Then hour and minute hands would exactly and centered meet the 12 together, right?

Now imagine the hour hand meets the 12 exactly showing it's 12:00:00 but the minute hand has 5 minutes minus (11:55 so to say). Five minutes later the minute hands does now match the 12, but the hour hand has already moved forward. There you are: Misaligned hands.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## fransiscus (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes I'm also wondering where did you buy the strap from?it looks really well with the watch!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

An Australian seller on the Bay.



bzbuzz said:


> Where did you get the strap from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

Can finally upload some pics. 









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Misaligned hands?
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


Like this, just not as bad, hour hand perfectly aligned at 12, minute hand not so perfectly aligned. This is my 775 that is in Spain at the moment. Seiko Spain is trying to do something about since Seiko Portugal can't do a thing.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


3rd NAFT?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> 3rd NAFT?


No, still only two, the 775 and 779.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

So you're saying I shouldn't post anything before I drink my coffee, then? Hehehehehe....



oldfatherthames said:


> Given the time is exactly 12:00:00 o'clock. Then hour and minute hands would exactly and centered meet the 12 together, right?
> 
> Now imagine the hour hand meets the 12 exactly showing it's 12:00:00 but the minute hand has 5 minutes minus (11:55 so to say). Five minutes later the minute hands does now match the 12, but the hour hand has already moved forward. There you are: Misaligned hands.
> 
> ...


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

lipschitz said:


> Thx for the heads up. Of couse I am well aware (mostly because of your awesome presentation in pictures) how fine the Bonetto Cinturini straps match the Turtles and I do own and love the 317.
> The closest to the the OEM silicone strap optics seems to be the 287. I will see into that.
> 
> Though as many others have posted the Seiko strap is very nice and wears excellently. Alas only the dust and lint issue remains....
> ...


The Seiko Ninja Tuna strap looks nearly identical to the OEM Turtle strap but is better quality and doesn't attract lint. It is also quite expensive unfortunately. I bought a second black strap directly from Seiko for my blue Tuna and it was worth it to me at least.










- AleSKX

Sent via my TRS80.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

AleSKX said:


> The Seiko Ninja Tuna strap looks nearly identical to the OEM Turtle strap but is better quality and doesn't attract lint. It is also quite expensive unfortunately. I bought a second black strap directly from Seiko for my blue Tuna and it was worth it to me at least.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! Do you have a product-id for the strap and where did you order?

Cheers


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

lipschitz said:


> Thanks mate! Do you have a product-id for the strap and where did you order?
> 
> Cheers


It might be this one - R01X021J9

SEIKO Parts Silicon Strap 22mm "Satinless Steel Buckle, holder" R01X02 - seiyajapan.com


----------



## Iamscottydoo (Aug 18, 2016)

Recent purchase srpa19k1 :heart_eyes:


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

New turtle on new tuna bracelet!










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

early in the evening last night, i swapped straps on my 775 and took more pics. the following disturbing images are just a sample of what was recovered:


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

The best upgrade that I've did was the sapphire crystal, takes the watch to another level. Now I'm looking forward to buy a PADI and do the same upgrade.










Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

speed200 said:


> The best upgrade that I've did was the sapphire crystal, takes the watch to another level. Now I'm looking forward to buy a PADI and do the same upgrade.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


Did you use the existing crystal gasket or did you get one? Somebody please tell me if there is crystal source where they ship with gasket


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Caye said:


> Did you use the existing crystal gasket or did you get one? Somebody please tell me if there is crystal source where they ship with gasket


Look at eBay for a seller called crystaltimes. 
My watchmaker did the job.

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Toxicnatos grey









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> Like this, just not as bad, hour hand perfectly aligned at 12, minute hand not so perfectly aligned. This is my 775 that is in Spain at the moment. Seiko Spain is trying to do something about since Seiko Portugal can't do a thing.


Devias ter levado o relógio onde levei o meu no centro comercial da Portela. Procura no facebook por "reparar o tempo".

In English : you should have taken the watch to a shopping center at Portela to a watchmaker called "repair the time". Search for it at Facebook.

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Living in Canada and not wanting to send vintage Seikos across borders I've always resisted the 6105 and 6309.

Now I'm one happy @ss owner of a LNIB SRP777 !

My pic is not worthy of this thread/watch but here it is anyway.


----------



## rm7pr (Apr 7, 2011)

SRP 777 on an uncle Seiko oyster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Triple 7


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Stock 777


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Stock 777


P-e-r-f-e-c-t picture! b-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> P-e-r-f-e-c-t picture! b-)
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Thanks! P-e-r-f-e-c-t watch! b-)

Best


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Back to the 775, my first turtle


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Triple seven










Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Congrats from a fellow Torontonian! Curious why you don't want to bring vintage Seikos across borders?



impalass said:


> Living in Canada and not wanting to send vintage Seikos across borders I've always resisted the 6105 and 6309.
> 
> Now I'm one happy @ss owner of a LNIB SRP777 !
> 
> ...


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

lipschitz said:


> Thanks mate! Do you have a product-id for the strap and where did you order?
> 
> Cheers


I posted about this some time ago and included the part number. Maybe it is searchable. I'll look and see if I wrote it down somewhere too.

Edit: I think the Seiya link may be the one.

- AleSKX

Sent via my TRS80.


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

artblakey said:


> It might be this one - R01X021J9
> 
> SEIKO Parts Silicon Strap 22mm "Satinless Steel Buckle, holder" R01X02 - seiyajapan.com


This is it I believe but ordering from Seiko directly was around $100 with shipping, much less than Seiya's pricing.

- AleSKX

Sent via my TRS80.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Anybody interested in an Uncle Seiko Waffle strap with spring bars? I have literally worn it less than 8 hours. Not quite what I had in mind. Very comfortable. 

$25 shipped / PayPal


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

A Seiko Diver:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

I picked up the strap in eBay for around $40 I think.



















It's super soft and very comfy. Highly recommended over the bracelet.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

If you have a link that would be helpful, thank you in advance. It is a great strap, far superior to the old Z22 the SKX line came with.



clarencek said:


> I picked up the strap in eBay for around $40 I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

tekong said:


> old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


What is your wrist size?

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

My first Seiko diver, just got it in last night and it lives up to the hype.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice watch. Glad you like it! Love mine.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Dec1968 said:


> If you have a link that would be helpful, thank you in advance. It is a great strap, far superior to the old Z22 the SKX line came with.


Here you go. Shipping was fast too.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/302051226322


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

clarencek said:


> Here you go. Shipping was fast too.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/302051226322


Thank you

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> A Seiko Diver:
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Extraordinary shot, Bernd! Very well done.

Cheers


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

GK iPhone


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

A different kind of coke turtle...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*

*


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

kplam said:


> Congrats from a fellow Torontonian! Curious why you don't want to bring vintage Seikos across borders?


Thanks kpalm,

Canada Customs are a crap shoot and can be very punitive, our dollar is always on the week side, with my OCD I'd end up worrying to much about my vintage 6105 or 6309 to really enjoy them and general laziness on my part. 
But that's just me, some Canadians have put out the effort/cash and have some amazing time pieces to show for it.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> What is your wrist size?
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


6.5

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Grabbed another one of these awesome canvas straps. Love it!


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Weekend is near...


----------



## jamh77 (Feb 29, 2016)

undertheradar said:


> Grabbed another one of these awesome canvas straps. Love it.


This strap is amazing. where did you buy it?. This turtle look very military watch. Thanks.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I like this set up.

EBenke


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

6306


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

After some time on rubber steel bracelet again today.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone know if the skx chapter ring is the same/fits the srp? Thanks


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

My 777 enjoying a simple leather NATO. I love them both


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

So I finally got to changing my bezel on the Blurtle to convert it to a true Pepsi. Found old posts to use a Swiss Army Knife, failed using my Alox Soldier and Alox Solo with the thicker blades, but forgot to try the Alox Bantam since these little suckers have a thinner blade. Well, success!!! I did manage to minimize scratches, but I scuffed the watch case near 10o'clock using the blade as leverage(pry) against the surface. Got it back to almost perfect, luckily it happened on the brushed surface and so used a clean wet scotchbrite to get it back to its old brushed surface look.
The blue bezel, I'm holding that off for another project...that'll be my 777mod on the rubber strap since my older boy likes the smaller footprint of my Pepsi BFK on his wrist, or since I only have one leather band watch, I might just use the rubber strap hardware on a nice cowhide leather band for my 777mod.

Here's the finished Pepsi mod, sorry if the colors don't pop out. I just finished the mod a little while ago and my indoor lights are bad lighting for decent pics. Maybe tomorrow morning. I'm a happy camper right now. |>|>


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

tirat said:


> So I finally got to changing my bezel on the Blurtle to convert it to a true Pepsi...
> View attachment 9247370


rad! wanted to see one of these since the start. very subtle blue, but that's almost the point! PADI-Lite? or 773 | 779 ~ SRP776 heh


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

my Bernd impression, heh =)


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> my Bernd impression, heh =)


Attachment not working here?


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

tirat said:


> So I finally got to changing my bezel on the Blurtle to convert it to a true Pepsi. Found old posts to use a Swiss Army Knife, failed using my Alox Soldier and Alox Solo with the thicker blades, but forgot to try the Alox Bantam since these little suckers have a thinner blade. Well, success!!! I did manage to minimize scratches, but I scuffed the watch case near 10o'clock using the blade as leverage(pry) against the surface. Got it back to almost perfect, luckily it happened on the brushed surface and so used a clean wet scotchbrite to get it back to its old brushed surface look.
> The blue bezel, I'm holding that off for another project...that'll be my 777mod on the rubber strap since my older boy likes the smaller footprint of my Pepsi BFK on his wrist, or since I only have one leather band watch, I might just use the rubber strap hardware on a nice cowhide leather band for my 777mod.
> 
> Here's the finished Pepsi mod, sorry if the colors don't pop out. I just finished the mod a little while ago and my indoor lights are bad lighting for decent pics. Maybe tomorrow morning. I'm a happy camper right now. |>|>
> ...


That's how Seiko should have made the watch.....nice job!!

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

lipschitz said:


> Attachment not working here?











worked lastnight, and pic still works in another thread.... hope this isn't WUS having problem with attachments again....


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 9252114
> 
> 
> worked lastnight, and pic still works in another thread.... hope this isn't WUS having problem with attachments again....


Hey, who are you, where from did you get Bernd's clothes and where is Bernd?

;-)


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> my Bernd impression, heh =)
> 
> View attachment 9252146


Hahaha, love it! :-! Great style™! Thank you for the reference! 



lipschitz said:


> Hey, who are you, where from did you get Bernd's clothes and where is Bernd?
> 
> ;-)


Yo, sorry, it was jacuzi day today and ever since I put the Super Jubilee on my 775 the babes simply won't let me go anymore, they're crazy! That jubilee feeling. ;-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Enjoying that Endmill feeling in the sun... ;-)


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Finally got my SRP773! Was kinda bummed when it first arrived with some weird lines on the 12 o'clock marker. 
Went back to the store and got it replaced. Got to choose from two they had in stock.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Dressy Turtle for a change.. Why not?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Dressy Turtle for a change.. Why not?


Wo-ho-ho, competition is getting really tough these days. (Thinking about putting on my python pants.)
:-!









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Wo-ho-ho, competition is getting really tough these days. (Thinking about putting on my python pants.)
> :-!
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Awesome shot! Good luck not sandblasting your turtle!

Heh. No doubts: A wristshot in your python pants would give you instant god-status here on WUS! ;-)

Cheers


----------



## Valtonio (Aug 6, 2016)

My Zimbe!!

Sent from Ireland


----------



## Valtonio (Aug 6, 2016)

Sent from Ireland


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Steel is good but there's nothing like seiko rubber. It just works.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Still lusting after the PADI automatic!!


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Since Seiko North America did not include Special PADI. Box, I went ahead and created my own.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Valtonio said:


> Sent from Ireland


Very cool, haven't see that colorway before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

From most photos I see the OEM rubber strap, though very nice, appears incredibly long on sub 7" wrists. How do you guys find it? I dont mind over hang if the keeper can keep it tight. Photos??


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

My Super Jubilee review


----------



## JDBCN (Nov 28, 2014)

Is there ayone here who own both the 777 and the old 6309? Which one do you like better?


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Indian summer turtle.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

A lume shot for y'all


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> It is a great strap, far superior to the old Z22 the SKX line came with.


Sometimes I feel like blasphemy laws should be instated and enforced. It's one thing to depict prophet Muhammed, salla llāhu ʿalayhi wa-alehe wa-sallam, as a pedophile, but it's a _whole _other story to even dare criticize the holy Z 22.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRP789K1


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

tirat said:


> I just finished the mod a little while ago and my indoor lights are bad lighting for decent pics. Maybe tomorrow morning. I'm a happy camper right now. |>|>
> View attachment 9247370


Any more pics of the true pepsi mod?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Sometimes I feel like blasphemy laws should be instated and enforced. It's one thing to depict prophet Muhammed, salla llāhu ʿalayhi wa-alehe wa-sallam, as a pedophile, but it's a _whole _other story to even dare criticize the holy Z 22.


The unholy Z-22

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

artblakey said:


>


Great shot!! The low key is amazing, what did you use as a light source?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

JRMARTINS said:


> Great shot!! The low key is amazing, what did you use as a light source?


Thanks! I used a window! Had the blinds opened just enough for some fill on the side


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## G-Shock (Feb 10, 2006)

The new new srp series has displaced my Rolex watches. Cannot believe how much watch you get for the money. 









Also love the gold on rubber









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

G-Shock said:


> The new new srp series has displaced my Rolex watches. Cannot believe how much watch you get for the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. But today, I wore a long sleeve shirt and the PADI wouldn't fit under the cuff, so the Rolex is getting some wrist time...

EBenke


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Weekend can come


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Pre-gig lume.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Love the stock rubber but I find the keeper really unforgettable. Anybody replaced the keeper?


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

james.fort said:


> Love the stock rubber but I find the keeper really unforgettable. Anybody replaced the keeper?


I had to change mine out for a silicone replacement so that I could wear it desk diving instead of it digging into my wrist. I happened to have an extra from another 22mm band/watch. There are lots for sale on various sites.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

james.fort said:


> Love the stock rubber but I find the keeper really unforgettable. Anybody replaced the keeper?


I put on a Z22 and have lived happily ever after.

Dave

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

On NOS Tropic, does it work?










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

mario24601 said:


> On NOS Tropic, does it work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.

 I like! Retro cool.


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

mario24601 said:


> On NOS Tropic, does it work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yes it works!!! DO IT!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

It's been awhile since I've been able to post in here. Welp, mines finally back from getting nodded and experimented on. lol
From yesterday....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Jerome Riptide said:


> It's been awhile since I've been able to post in here. Welp, mines finally back from getting nodded and experimented on. lol
> From yesterday....
> 
> 
> ...


I like the domed crystal. I might need that mod.

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jsavner (Feb 6, 2013)

Turtle brunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Getting ready to go house hunting...










E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Loving the ToxicCRC (Colorectal Cancer)Benefit strap

https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/products/toxiccrc?variant=24172689729


----------



## Katoolsie (Jul 13, 2015)

Took a nice shot of my 773 yesterday


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Craft beer turtle


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

With a Toxic Today!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

777 on the DAL1BP at the deli counter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## YellowDiver (Jun 20, 2016)

CWBYTYME said:


> View attachment 9335994
> With a Toxic Today!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


nice watch n strap combo!


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Sep 18, 2007)

mario24601 said:


> On NOS Tropic, does it work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to say w/o a wrist pic. I'd say no in a vacuum, but it may work on you. Do you like it? If yes, then wear it!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

My 775 is on its way! Along with some brushed gold MM300 hands

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Craft beer turtle II


----------



## panaria12 (Jul 2, 2013)

lipschitz said:


> Craft beer turtle II
> 
> View attachment 9343162


Very nice image lighting is spot on, great job.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

JDBCN said:


> Is there ayone here who own both the 777 and the old 6309? Which one do you like better?


Both. One has history but is a desk diver, the other has the pedigree but isn't a desk diver.

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

panaria12 said:


> Very nice image lighting is spot on, great job.


Thanks for the kudos, mate!


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Any more pics of the true pepsi mod?


Sorry it took a while to reply, was away from forums. Here were the pics taken a day or two after I did the mod. The pics are different angles from the top starting at near 9o'clock, then 12, 6, and finally 3o'clock point of views. I was tryinig to differentiate the 779 bezel from the 773, where you might see in others' 773 pics...the change in the hues of blue depending on the angle.
The 779 bezel's blue shade doesn't do that, and that's how I like it actually. The blue on the bezel matches the blue on the dial. Here are the pics, hopefully in the right order I was describing. I love my Pepsi mod about 99.999%, the only thing I wish was changed was the crystal didn't look greyish or whatever you call that fogged up look in three of the pics I have. Maybe anti-reflection coating would've helped, you know that greenish or purplish coating on eyeglasses??? But I like to keep internals intact, so this is as far as I'm going on the Pepsi.


























I have a mini-review of one of the only srp777 bezels you can find on the 'bay. In the following pics is a replacement I got because I cheaped out, but also because I had a balance on my ebay giftcard. I didn't pull out the caliper as I was too lazy to, and it was getting late just like how I'm replying in the wee hours of the morning right now:-d. I can tell that this replacement bezel has a slightly smaller outside diameter from my original 773 bezel. Laying the 773 bezel on top of the little packet does show that the inner diameter is probably the same, so at least the crystal won't be covered slightly.
When you look at the [email protected], you'll see that this pip noticeably protrudes out of the bezel insert. As far as design, the pip looks to have been glued from the back, which isn't too far off from the tape/glue on the original 773 bezel. Charging under light, and going into a dark room...I found the replacement pip's glow to be like a light green glow in the dark toy, while my 779mod looks radioactive. So take these into consideration if you decide on the 'bay available replacement.

Now my reason for posting the following pics...If we flip both replacement/original inserts over AND look at the blank bezel where the insert is to be placed, you'll find that it has a really thin layer of either double sided tape, or a perfectly flattened layer of sticky glue. Where can I find this really, really thin double sided tape??? If it is glue that just got flattened out, where can I buy this stuff???
My plans are if the original pip that is sticking to this tape/glue is an exact fit, I'll stick it into the replacement bezel and call it good since the fonts and outer appearance look spot on, and for some reason...while I removed the original insert, the pip stayed with tape/glue stuck on the bezel. Or maybe if I can't find this tapey/glue substance, then I'll just have to pony up and get harold's insert which I think comes pre-glued or with a peely sticker on the back. If not, then I just disappointed myself by sacrificing the one 779 watch for it's original pepsi bezel, and not replacing it with quality inserts












.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Monochrome turtle


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Pepsi


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Monochrome turtle ...


Beautiful use of light and shades! |>

(I often thought when 'developing' my pictures about making monochrome versions but in the end my SRP775 is not the SRP777. ;-))

Cheers Bernd

... back on track:


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Beautiful use of light and shades! |>
> 
> (I often thought when 'developing' my pictures about making monochrome versions but in the end my SRP775 is not the SRP777. ;-))
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bernd!

Funnily the pictures are not in greyscale, its just normal pictures I took with the curtains closed to prevent the harsh sunlight these days and the turtle lying on a dark grey/black carpet. Hence the slight yellowish tint from the light in the second picture.
The strict black/white theme of the 777 and the camera's EV setting set to -1.3 helped to maintain that monochrome feeling.

Actually I am often surprised how a certain pic turns out once opened on the desktop.

Lovely picture of yours! I like the general composition and the perfect alingnment of the Grant Green lettering.

Hope you have recovered from your Borealis impulse buy and looking forward to seeing more strong pictures of your watches on here.

Cheers


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

tirat said:


> The 779 bezel's blue shade doesn't do that, and that's how I like it actually. The blue on the bezel matches the blue on the dial. Here are the pics, hopefully in the right order I was describing. I love my Pepsi mod about 99.999%, the only thing I wish was changed was the crystal didn't look greyish or whatever you call that fogged up look in three of the pics I have. Maybe anti-reflection coating would've helped, you know that greenish or purplish coating on eyeglasses??? But I like to keep internals intact, so this is as far as I'm going on the Pepsi.


Man, this looks sharp, I think I want this for my srp773 someday! The SRP779 Seiko should have made.



tirat;33539914I love my Pepsi mod about 99.999% said:


> I think that's glare - I notice this often when taking pictures of my skx009. When I find a nice angle that shows off the red/blue of the bezel, the crystal tends to look like this.
> 
> A CPL filter (Circular Polarizer) for your lens would probably reduce that glare.
> With my eyeglasses, the AR coating doesn't really reduce glare in photos. Instead of a greyish glare, you just get a greenish glare!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tried this strap, not digging it yet.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

tirat said:


> Sorry it took a while to reply, was away from forums. Here were the pics taken a day or two after I did the mod. The pics are different angles from the top starting at near 9o'clock, then 12, 6, and finally 3o'clock point of views. I was tryinig to differentiate the 779 bezel from the 773, where you might see in others' 773 pics...the change in the hues of blue depending on the angle.
> The 779 bezel's blue shade doesn't do that, and that's how I like it actually. The blue on the bezel matches the blue on the dial. Here are the pics, hopefully in the right order I was describing. I love my Pepsi mod about 99.999%, the only thing I wish was changed was the crystal didn't look greyish or whatever you call that fogged up look in three of the pics I have. Maybe anti-reflection coating would've helped, you know that greenish or purplish coating on eyeglasses??? But I like to keep internals intact, so this is as far as I'm going on the Pepsi.
> View attachment 9353122
> View attachment 9353130
> ...


This is what the Pepsi model should've been from the start. Blue dial looks perfect with that bezel insert.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Love this watch, can't wait to get the PADI as well.










Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dave W said:


> I put on a Z22 and have lived happily ever after.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, I have tried the Z22 as well, and it makes the 777 look more of a legacy diver 

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know where I can source a white Japanese date wheel that will fit my Turtle's movement? Also, does anyone know what kind of 22mm spring bars fit the rubber strap? I lost one of mine and need to buy a new one.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Delicious shots, CMTFR!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

My two newest&#8230;


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

artblakey said:


> Delicious shots, CMTFR!


Thank you very much.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally got mine, switch to dome Sapphire



















Ps.. Seem k2 got dome sapphire for turtle.. Finally he orders them and my wallet hates me n bank account going down....

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## Skody (Oct 4, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> On NOS Tropic, does it work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great mate, might have to get one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

tekong said:


> Ps.. Seem k2 got dome sapphire for turtle.. Finally he orders them and my wallet hates me n bank account going down....


Nice touch! How much does K2/Mr Goh charge for this? Does he do a pressure test after it's done? Getting curious now that I have 3 turtles


----------



## johnthomas (Sep 4, 2014)

Just bought a SRP787 Turtle. What a nice watch! Great value for your money!:+1:


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

775 on Colareb


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

My PADI, with dome sapphire and a blue waffle marinemaster style strap


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Is there an all red bezel insert available anywhere? I think it would be an interesting Tudor-like color scheme on the 775 without even being much of an homage. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Finally decided to go for it. Just arrived and this was the first time sizing a bracelet with the pin and collar and what a bugger that was.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

So, what bezels are available for the Turtle? Do Murphy's fit? Do bezels for the 007/009 fit? If so, does the Turtle stock insert fit in either of those?

And about hands… I think I'm going to keep the stock dial. What hands look good with it?

I have a Crystal Times DD sapphire with blue AR on the way. And I'm going to pick up a super jubilee at some point.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Favorite strap of the moment










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> My PADI, with dome sapphire and a blue waffle marinemaster style strap


Is that from WJean? How do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

jwalke said:


> Is that from WJean? How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, It is. It is an amazing strap. I love it


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Some new straps just in...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO PROSPEX SRP779J1


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

I have mine in hand, it's the only watch I actually like on the bracelet. 









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9369074


This looks awesome! Nice work.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9369074


What bezel is that?


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9369074


Which bezel is this? I assume it's the normal insert?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Raydius said:


> Which bezel is this? I assume it's the normal insert?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


custom bezel OEM insert


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Happy weekend to all the 's









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

SDGenius said:


> custom bezel OEM insert


From where, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> From where, if you don't mind me asking.







Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

My mini _bale_* of turtles:










*I had to look it up


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Some new straps just in...


Nice Straps.

What Spring bars are u using with these straps?

Can the original seiko diver fat spring bars fit into the leather straps?

I tried the generic 1.5mm diameter 22mm length spring bars and they do not fit right as the lug holes for our turtles are bigger than most watches and the tips of the generic spring bars are way too small and will disappear into the holes. As a result, the fit will be loose and this might in turn, damage the lug holes.

I have a few leather straps incoming. So.. I need to source the right spring bars at the moment.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

lerijiso said:


> Nice Straps.
> 
> What Spring bars are u using with these straps?
> 
> ...


You have a couple options. You can buy skinny (regular) spring bars with fat-ends. Or Panatime has a good selection of similar leather straps that are plenty accommodating of fat spring-bars - it's their "Vintage" straps.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sunday morning combo ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

lerijiso said:


> Nice Straps.
> 
> What Spring bars are u using with these straps?
> 
> ...


ToxicNato has slimfat bars 22 x 1.78 x 1.1 fat ends. And also shoulderless 22 x 2.0 x 1.2 ends. These are probably what your looking for. I have both and use them on different bands i have.

https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/pr...0mmx1-78mm-double-flanged-with-fat-1-1mm-ends

https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/products/toxicbars?variant=20128078785

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

Dav25 said:


> ToxicNato has slimfat bars 22 x 1.78 x 1.1 fat ends. And also shoulderless 22 x 2.0 x 1.2 ends. These are probably what your looking for. I have both and use them on different bands i have.
> 
> https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/pr...0mmx1-78mm-double-flanged-with-fat-1-1mm-ends
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. Exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This was posted on the heads up deal thread but i figured many of you here would be interested too

$305.26 for PADI on Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01KGDSY0S?vs=1

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ It shows $393 for me.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> ^ It shows $393 for me.


It sold out quick. When i posted there were 5 left from seller TimeLux

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Halaku, 10/10 Turtle/shark mesh. 

Quick question: How do you size that particular shark mesh (and what brand is it)?


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

TJ Boogie said:


> 10/10 Turtle/shark mesh.
> 
> Quick question: How do you size that particular shark mesh (and what brand is it)?


Its from watchgecko
https://www.watchgecko.com/butterfly-dive-milanese-mesh.php
Very easy to size it ,just like a reg steel link band .
Bonus is its on sale right now too .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Some nice ceramic insert options for those who like modding from DLW Watches:


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

halaku said:


> Its from watchgecko
> https://www.watchgecko.com/butterfly-dive-milanese-mesh.php
> Very easy to size it ,just like a reg steel link band .
> Bonus is its on sale right now too .
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

wiseMenofGotham said:


> Some nice ceramic insert options for those who like modding from DLW Watches:


Would love an all blue ceramic insert for the PADI

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Somebody needs to pop that pip zit. Not a fan! Can see a future thread talking of the missing Turdle Lume pip.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Somebody needs to pop that pip zit. Not a fan! Can see a future thread talking of the missing Turdle Lume pip.


That was my initial reaction.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

GK iPhone


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Scouring the forums for a blue turtle, I'm not finding anything. Which is good - that means, I assume, that turtle owners are liking their watches.


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

GK iPhone


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

Just received mine..stoked!


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Valtonio (Aug 6, 2016)

Sent from Ireland


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Anybody matched padi with black rubber or nato or brown leather? Wonder how that looks


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

So I got this back with my turtle after sending it into Seiko for adjustment. They said they over hauled the watch movement and sent these results. Anyone know how to read them? I know what the hand written titles mean of course, but not the graph part. BTW, it was well worth sending it in. I went from -42 sec/day to +6 sec/day. I'm a happy camper even if they decided not to fix my very slight alignment issue.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Frogmore (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

TJ Boogie said:


> Scouring the forums for a blue turtle, I'm not finding anything. Which is good - that means, I assume, that turtle owners are liking their watches.


Had the 773, liked it, flipped it so I could purchase a Sinn bracelet. Needed another NAFT, so bought a 777 a week later. I like the 777 more, because for me, it's the most direct descendent of the 6309/6306, which I absolutely adore.


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Prisma wave filter.


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

GK iPhone


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

SRP777 back on the wrist!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Tom_ZG said:


> Anybody matched padi with black rubber or nato or brown leather? Wonder how that looks


Mine's on a brown Hirsch Liberty today. The picture may not do it justice, but it looks quite at home on the strap and quite natural on the wrist.

I have a black 22mm Borealis Isofrane clone on the way from Portugal. When it arrives, I'll post a wrist shot. Shipping taking FOREVER. Ordered on the 15th, and it's STILL in Portugal!


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Look what arrived today! Great-Grandpa of my SRP777 

I figured I'd post it here since this where I've been most active lately. 6105-8110 from July of '76.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just an FYI, but this is the cheapest I've seen the SRP779 Pepsi's in awhile. $263.00 with free shipping.

Wearable :: Watches :: Seiko :: Prospex :: Seiko Men's Prospex Sea Automatic Diver's 200M Stainless Steel Watch SRP779K1 - Best Price, Free Shipping, 30Days Money-Back - eGlobal Central


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

Turtle basking in the sun


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Got my PADI and found an alignment issue. It is off at 12 but okay at 6



















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Got my PADI and found an alignment issue. It is off at 12 but okay at 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What y'all think, should I return this phone exchange or is my likelihood of getting another alignment problem just as high on the exchange?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Mine is off similar to yours. A bit at 12 & good everywhere else. I'm somewhat used to this with Seiko and this one is good for me, doesn't bother me at all. Guess it just depends on your own level of tolerance. If I bought the watch knowing I was probably going to flip it in the future I probably would have returned it. But who knows how many returns to get a perfect one?


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> What y'all think, should I return this phone exchange or is my likelihood of getting another alignment problem just as high on the exchange?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I saw over half a dozen in my local AD before choosing the one I have. None of them were 100% aligned. Yours isn't THAT bad. I'd keep that one or risk getting one that's worse. Some chapter rings were off by ~2mm and always counterclockwise.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Got my PADI and found an alignment issue. It is off at 12 but okay at 6


Welcome to the club. I just got my 777 back from Seiko Service and they declined to fix it because they say it's within "spec".









On the bright side they repaired the movement and got me to +6 sec/day vs -42 sec/day.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Welcome to the club. I just got my 777 back from Seiko Service and they declined to fix it because they say it's within "spec".
> 
> View attachment 9449466
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, it's been an Herculean task having mine fixed, still waiting since July to get it back from the service centre. Did you buy it at an AD, I would ask for an exchange.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

JRMARTINS said:


> Did you buy it at an AD, I would ask for an exchange.


Through an Amazon reseller, doubt it was an AD. Will check their exchange policy.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Welcome to the club. I just got my 777 back from Seiko Service and they declined to fix it because they say it's within "spec".
> 
> View attachment 9449466
> 
> ...


I think missed seeing what the repair was for?

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

On Borealis Strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

It's too hot to be outside....

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Family portrait


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

SDGenius said:


> Family portrait
> View attachment 9466170


Those black date wheels are hot!

Sent from my WIS communicator.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ruggs said:


> Those black date wheels are hot!
> 
> Sent from my WIS communicator.


Yes agreed. With the border around the date window the date wheels need to be black.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Turtle on the Barbi 

































Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Yes agreed. With the border around the date window the date wheels need to be black.
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


Is black date wheel on skx can plug and play on turtle?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

yozemon said:


> Is black date wheel on skx can plug and play on turtle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yes. The only difference in the movements is hack and hand-winding. The 4R36 and 7S26 are the same base movement.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Erichong9848 (Sep 24, 2016)

JRMARTINS said:


>


Is it just me or does this look like it is blue/yellow???  If so what model is it?? It looks amazing LOL


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Erichong9848 said:


> Is it just me or does this look like it is blue/yellow???  If so what model is it?? It looks amazing LOL


It's not you, it does have a bluish tint but I'm guessing it's the lighting

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erichong9848 (Sep 24, 2016)

studiompd said:


> It's not you, it does have a bluish tint but I'm guessing it's the lighting


what model is that?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Erichong9848 said:


> what model is that?


SRP775


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Erichong9848 said:


> Is it just me or does this look like it is blue/yellow???  If so what model is it?? It looks amazing LOL


It's the lighting, I took the shot with my iphone.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok help needed. 

Just bought on the forums a 6309-7040

Has a different dial and the chapter ring is not the stock one. 

Soooooo my question is, what modding options do I have?

If I wanted to buy a Seiko 6309 dial and chapter ring, and swap the movement to a newer movement, is that even possible?

I know I can go with a dial and handset from Dagaz or Yobokies, but would need a chapter ring possibly, and would love to throw an NH-35 movement into there if I use a date only dial. Will that movement fit? Have a brand new Invicta 8926 I will never wear it will use the movement in this switch if it would fit. 

Help please. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

I received my PADI on a Friday and was sending it to SeikoServiceUSA on Monday :-(. 

On Saturday morning I noticed that it had lost about 5 min of time. I didn't think much about it since it sat all night and I only had it on for about 30 minutes. Later that day I noticed it had lost over 30 minutes! So I did the only thing any normal person would do; I sat and stared at it for about 15 or 20 minutes.  I caught it with an occasion stick and a total freeze of the movement. I gave it a good shake and it still didn't go. Three shakes later it started up again but still kept its stop and go pattern.

I sent it off and it's now in the hands of Seiko service which is of course all under warranty. The repair status shows that it will get a complete movement service etc, etc. I already miss it so I hope this process moves quickly.


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Macro Monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Jerome Riptide said:


> Macro *Monday*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's Macro *Monday*, how come your watch says Wednesday? Huh? Lol.


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> If it's Macro *Monday*, how come your watch says Wednesday? Huh? Lol.


Well it's a macro shot posted on Monday.... But I'm also planning ahead to watch Wednesday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

I've been leaning towards the Batman and Coke but, this pic just convinced me that the all black is the way to go. Classic.


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Been trying to decide among the Batman, Coke or the all black turtle.


----------



## Skody (Oct 4, 2013)

lastshotkid said:


> Been trying to decide among the Batman, Coke or the all black turtle.


Batman

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> If it's Macro *Monday*, how come your watch says Wednesday? Huh? Lol.


Maybe he likes hump day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone tried the Yobokies Beads of Rice?

Not many pics online. I wanted to know how it compares to the OEM?










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ezekiel_33 (Aug 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofthenorth (Aug 12, 2016)

Will the Bezel off the 6309 fit the new ones? Or has anyone found a brushed replacement for the stock bezel? I haven't had any luck with google. 

The only things I really don't like about my Turtle are the polished bezel and the second hand. If I can correct those things, and maybe add a sapphire while I'm at it, this thing might be perfect.


----------



## ezekiel_33 (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm a fan of the sapphire and should be standard on the turtle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Family photo










Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

ezekiel_33 said:


> I'm a fan of the sapphire and should be standard on the turtle.


Seiko doesn't even do Sapphire on their $2,000 Marinemaster. Just upgrade it second-hand. If Seiko had sapphire, it'd be $50 more expensive anyhow. It's an easy fix.


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

lastshotkid said:


> Been trying to decide among the Batman, Coke or the all black turtle.


Go black (so you have silver hands), then source extra bezels and change it up every season


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

raustin33 said:


> Go black (so you have silver hands), then source extra bezels and change it up every season


Brilliant! I'm shopping for the 777. Anyone know if J1 or K1 is better? I figure it should not make any difference at all but appreciate your input.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

raustin33 said:


> Seiko doesn't even do Sapphire on their $2,000 Marinemaster. Just upgrade it second-hand. If Seiko had sapphire, it'd be $50 more expensive anyhow. It's an easy fix.


Seiko transocean and 1000m tunas have sapphire.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ezekiel_33 (Aug 20, 2016)

I like things original I'm traditional and the 777 is closest to original as you can get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Just got mine late last week.


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

stewham said:


> Just got mine late last week.


That's a great shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

lastshotkid said:


> That's a great shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Not enough difference to matter. Both are great.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko transocean and 1000m tunas have sapphire.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I didn't know the Transoceans had sapphire.

I think it's still OK that it's not on the Turtle at its price point.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

raustin33 said:


> I didn't know the Transoceans had sapphire.
> 
> I think it's still OK that it's not on the Turtle at its price point.


I agree. When I have the sapphire installed it will give me a chance to fix the minor alignment issue I have as well. Oh the joy!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Pulled the trigger on the SRP777 with guaranteed next day delivery. My work screen's plastered with SRP777 pics and I cannot wait!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

lastshotkid said:


> Pulled the trigger on the SRP777 with guaranteed next day delivery. My work screen's plastered with SRP777 pics and I cannot wait!


From where?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Posted this on the PADI thread as well. Here is another strap look

BC 285 24mm

I like how the rubber overlaps the lugs a bit.



















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

BC 285 is one of my favorite straps. I have one on my MM300. It's soft/supple, yet sturdy enough to support even a watch as large as the MM. Also, a lot of vented straps dig into my wrist after a while, but this one feels just right.


----------



## bumba94 (Mar 30, 2016)

Two beautiful turtles.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Just received my 775 finally...it's been a long wait to see it somewhat resolved. Received it with a minimal misaligned hands, hard to see if you don't really look for it, and what seems to be a new movement. How do I know it's a new movement you ask, my 775 had a roman date, the 775 I received has english/spanish...other problems, case back still scratched, dial with a tool mark of some sort, misaligned bezel and chapter ring...but on the upside they sent it with a new Z22 mounted when I only sent them the watch head...with the watch in their possession for 2 months and still they can't do a good job!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sazid (Sep 21, 2016)

My wrist size is 6.5 inch and flat area measures about 46/47mm. I never had a Seiko but recently bought Orient Ray Raven. I was always gravitated towards SKX007 due to my wrist size and budget, but after reading lots of WUS threads and youtube videos, I'm now considering the turtle, specially the 775 one. Orient Ray is almost identical to the SKX007 from technical perspective. Both of them has no hacking and hand winding, but Ray has superior build quality. I wonder if the turtle should be my next diver...

Since I've no hands on experience with the turtle and its nearly impossible to come by in my country, I'm completely depending on my faith to all WUSer reviews and wrist shots. 

Turtle seems heavy and wears big. Is it suitable as a daily driver? Kind opinion on how it might look/feel on a 6.5 inch wrist. 

If I want to buy the turtle from Hong Kong, Japan or Singapore, suggest me some authentic store or online retailer. 

TIA.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

sazid said:


> My wrist size is 6.5 inch and flat area measures about 46/47mm. I never had a Seiko but recently bought Orient Ray Raven. I was always gravitated towards SKX007 due to my wrist size and budget, but after reading lots of WUS threads and youtube videos, I'm now considering the turtle, specially the 775 one. Orient Ray is almost identical to the SKX007 from technical perspective. Both of them has no hacking and hand winding, but Ray has superior build quality. I wonder if the turtle should be my next diver...
> 
> Since I've no hands on experience with the turtle and its nearly impossible to come by in my country, I'm completely depending on my faith to all WUSer reviews and wrist shots.
> 
> ...


I also have a 6.5 inch wrist and it wears awesome. I would advise you on handling one in hand to check for misaligned hands, chapter ring and bezel.








It seems huge, but that's from the angle of the photo.


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Just get it. It's pretty much the coolest watch out there, worn by the coolest people. ;-)

I love mine and I wear it non-stop. It wears smaller than the 44.3mm suggests. As a desk diver I had to change the stock SRP777 metal keeper to a silicone one because it dug into my wrist at the keyboard. Same with the OEM metal band, which I bought second hand. I love wearing in when I'm not constantly at the keyboard.

Check out this great review:

Seiko Prospex SRP777 Dive Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch

And a gratuitous shot of my SRP777 on a Crown and Buckle Harbor XL:


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

sazid said:


> My wrist size is 6.5 inch and flat area measures about 46/47mm. I never had a Seiko but recently bought Orient Ray Raven. I was always gravitated towards SKX007 due to my wrist size and budget, but after reading lots of WUS threads and youtube videos, I'm now considering the turtle, specially the 775 one. Orient Ray is almost identical to the SKX007 from technical perspective. Both of them has no hacking and hand winding, but Ray has superior build quality. I wonder if the turtle should be my next diver...
> 
> Since I've no hands on experience with the turtle and its nearly impossible to come by in my country, I'm completely depending on my faith to all WUSer reviews and wrist shots.
> 
> ...


Here is another 6.5 wrist, many think its too big on my wrist but i can care less. Feels great on my wrist 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

SDGenius said:


> Family portrait
> View attachment 9466170


The black day/date makes the dial look so clean. It's definitely next on the mod list.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

777 on a zulu diver seat belt nato strap.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyrocket (Oct 1, 2016)

hi...currenty in tokyo for a few days...
anyone know where can i get Turtle here? ...
been to bic and yodaboshi..seems they dont carry the turtle...


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

More macro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

skyrocket said:


> hi...currenty in tokyo for a few days...
> anyone know where can i get Turtle here? ...
> been to bic and yodaboshi..seems they dont carry the turtle...


i may be just plain wrong, or it may be the semantics: supposedly these models are "not available" in Japan. I don't think that means you "can't" get them, but i do think it means they aren't commonly sold like in storefronts where you could just walk in. abut again, i'm not in or from Japan -- they are supposed to not be available -- but i'm sure people in Japan still can obtain them in certain ways. =)


----------



## skyrocket (Oct 1, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> i may be just plain wrong, or it may be the semantics: supposedly these models are "not available" in Japan. I don't think that means you "can't" get them, but i do think it means they aren't commonly sold like in storefronts where you could just walk in. abut again, i'm not in or from Japan -- they are supposed to not be available -- but i'm sure people in Japan still can obtain them in certain ways. =)


i am trying to get the J1 model.... i will try to look around today...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

I received my PADI back from Seiko Service USA today and was met with disappointment to put it mild. The original movement issue seemed to be fixed but I paid little attention to that because of what I saw on the crystal. At first I thought it may be dirt on it so I took a cloth to wipe it. The marks did not go away. Upon a close inspection under magnification I say it is scratched up although just perhaps it is some substance. At any matter it is on the inside. I immediately called the service center and they have kindly supplied me with a shipping label to return it and have the matter fixed.

I snapped a shot or two with my phone but it is had to get a good angle. The long mark on the 9 o'clock side actually starts at 11 and goes down to 7. Everything is clearly visible to the naked eye, just not the greatest phone pics. I was rushing to get in back on its way to Seiko today.


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H815 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

cmdErrX said:


> I received my PADI back from Seiko Service USA today and was met with disappointment to put it mild. The original movement issue seemed to be fixed but I paid little attention to that because of what I saw on the crystal. At first I thought it may be dirt on it so I took a cloth to wipe it. The marks did not go away. Upon a close inspection under magnification I say it is scratched up although just perhaps it is some substance. At any matter it is on the inside. I immediately called the service center and they have kindly supplied me with a shipping label to return it and have the matter fixed.
> 
> I snapped a shot or two with my phone but it is had to get a good angle. The long mark on the 9 o'clock side actually starts at 11 and goes down to 7. Everything is clearly visible to the naked eye, just not the greatest phone pics. I was rushing to get in back on its way to Seiko today.


That's pretty bad, to say the least. I hope they resolve the issue to your satisfaction!


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

cmdErrX said:


> I received my PADI back from Seiko Service USA today and was met with disappointment to put it mild. The original movement issue seemed to be fixed but I paid little attention to that because of what I saw on the crystal. At first I thought it may be dirt on it so I took a cloth to wipe it. The marks did not go away. Upon a close inspection under magnification I say it is scratched up although just perhaps it is some substance. At any matter it is on the inside. I immediately called the service center and they have kindly supplied me with a shipping label to return it and have the matter fixed.
> 
> I snapped a shot or two with my phone but it is had to get a good angle. The long mark on the 9 o'clock side actually starts at 11 and goes down to 7. Everything is clearly visible to the naked eye, just not the greatest phone pics. I was rushing to get in back on its way to Seiko today.


About the worst place to send your Seiko. Your better off paying a real service tech at a local AD. I will NEVER send them anything. I had to send my back also. If you read BBB, yelp or just google review for this dump. You will quickly find out they are worthless for repairs. Sorry to hear this happened but it wont be the last time someone goes through this. So much for warranty. This is common thing with them. Fix one thing & f**ck something else up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Dav25 said:


> About the worst place to send your Seiko. Your better off paying a real service tech at a local AD. I will NEVER send them anything. I had to send my back also. If you read BBB, yelp or just google review for this dump. You will quickly find out they are worthless for repairs. Sorry to hear this happened but it wont be the last time someone goes through this. So much for warranty. This is common thing with them. Fix one thing & f**ck something else up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had read similar about Seiko service in the UK after I had sent it back. I was in hopes that would not be the same in the US, apparently it is. It is on the way back so now I have to cross my fingers that I get lucky. Glad I held off sending my SUN021 to them with a rotating bezel sticking / locking in place. :-(


----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

Heavenly rays on my 6105 today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Just get it. It's pretty much the coolest watch out there, worn by the coolest people. ;-)
> 
> I love mine and I wear it non-stop. It wears smaller than the 44.3mm suggests. As a desk diver I had to change the stock SRP777 metal keeper to a silicone one because it dug into my wrist at the keyboard. Same with the OEM metal band, which I bought second hand. I love wearing in when I'm not constantly at the keyboard.
> 
> ...


Flip the metal keeper inside out - no longer pinches. Makes it comfy for desk diving. 









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

cmdErrX said:


> I received my PADI back from Seiko Service USA today and was met with disappointment to put it mild. The original movement issue seemed to be fixed but I paid little attention to that because of what I saw on the crystal. At first I thought it may be dirt on it so I took a cloth to wipe it. The marks did not go away. Upon a close inspection under magnification I say it is scratched up although just perhaps it is some substance. At any matter it is on the inside. I immediately called the service center and they have kindly supplied me with a shipping label to return it and have the matter fixed.
> 
> I snapped a shot or two with my phone but it is had to get a good angle. The long mark on the 9 o'clock side actually starts at 11 and goes down to 7. Everything is clearly visible to the naked eye, just not the greatest phone pics. I was rushing to get in back on its way to Seiko today.


I know how you're feeling. Mine has gone to the official Service Center in Portugal 4 times, last time it was sent out to Spain. Spain did a half ass job of it as well, they put in a new movement, new dial and new hands...but...they didn't put back my english/roman date wheel, received a english/spanish, the dial and hands have tool marks, the bezel and chapter ring are misaligned and the hands are also marginally misaligned, the case back is scratched also. Guess quality control doesn't exist.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Bummer about the watch dial, cmdErrX. I hope it's fixed to your satisfaction, and returned to you quickly.

Also, bummer about what I'm hearing about the Seiko service centers. Seiko makes incredible watches for the value; their service centers should reflect that.


----------



## rob9765 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just got this combo. Extremely happy with it.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Heads up turtle friends, spotted these on the bay:

SRP775K @ $265 / SRP773J @ $285. These seem to average around $330 on most other sites.










SRP775K1 Seiko PROSPEX Turtle Watch | eBay










Seiko Sport PROSPEX Mens Analog Watch SRP773J1 SRP773K1 SRP775J1 SRP779K1 | eBay


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on a blue one, paid $320 AU which is about $240 US after a 10% eBay voucher.
I recon thats coming around to a fairer price for this watch, im hoping its going to have a bigger feel on the wrist than the skx even though its the same size bezel, hoping the fusion gives it a bigger feel, i not its 40g heavier than the six on a bracelet, thats a good start.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

artblakey said:


> Heads up turtle friends, spotted these on the bay:
> 
> SRP775K @ $265 / SRP773J @ $285. These seem to average around $330 on most other sites.
> 
> ...




"Postage: Doesn't post to United Kingdom | See details"


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

cirian75 said:


> "Postage: Doesn't post to United Kingdom | See details"


They mustnt trust you guys


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Meant to post this yesterday but as you can see it was a pretty rough Monday for me!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Cobia said:


> They mustnt trust you guys


would you trust Boris?


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

45mm diameter, 13mm thick, rubber strap with a suit on is oh so wrong but it feels so right! Can't stop wearing this baby since I got it last Friday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

rob9765 said:


> Just got this combo. Extremely happy with it.


Strap?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Looks like a Hadley Roma MS850. I have the same one myself. It is a good quality strap for the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superslomo (Mar 10, 2014)

$285 from a brick and mortar retailer, US box and papers, I'm just really happy with it as of yesterday. The "jackpot turtle" is fitting beautifully, the rubber strap is way nicer than I had imagined it might be, and I'm running it for the week to see how the accuracy is.

Not sure about anyone else, but it doesn't feel that much bigger than the skx to me, and feels smaller than the solar diver.

The bezel is perfectly aligned, which it pretty much is on my SKX, and isn't at all on my SSC, which drives me slightly crazy.

Getting leather and nato in the next couple of days to see how those feel, but i'm really properly impressed by it. I'm not a heavy collector, and I don't really buy expensive stuff, but the hacking is lovely, the total package is appealing, and it feels really tremendously good on my wrist.

If the accuracy meets the reports I'm hearing, this might be the one for essentially every day... Now, all I need is a way to find a good deal on a japan edition padi, with arabic days on it... not sure why, but that really tempts me


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

hello turtle fans, I'm hoping you can give me a little Direction on a mod that I want to do.

I currently have a stock PADI turtle

But I'm looking for a one-stop-shop to get everything done at.

1. Double Dome Sapphire

2. Blue Bezel insert

3. Mm300 hand set with red stop seconds

This picture below from a member is what gave me the inspiration for this










I may also add the yobokies beads of rice bracelet

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> hello turtle fans, I'm hoping you can give me a little Direction on a mod that I want to do.
> 
> I currently have a stock PADI turtle
> 
> ...


In my opinion the PADI version is not the one to mod like that, I can suggest you to proceed with the sapphire only.
Aftermarket MM300 hands are not so nice as in the pictures, most of them are brushed and the lume color (daylight) is not the same of the dial indexes.
Just my 2 cents...


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 30, 2013)

SDGenius said:


> Family portrait
> View attachment 9466170


Where did you source the mod parts from ? Way Cool !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

piumach said:


> In my opinion the PADI version is not the one to mod like that, I can suggest you to proceed with the sapphire only.
> Aftermarket MM300 hands are not so nice as in the pictures, most of them are brushed and the lume color (daylight) is not the same of the dial indexes.
> Just my 2 cents...


Harold has the hands that match (hour and minute) and the second hand can be painted to match. I used Duarte from NEWW to do mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh man this is the precise mod I had in my head (minus the hands). I like the Pepsi bezel but it might be too loud for my tastes. I've been going back and forth between the padi and the 773, so I look forward to seeing how yours turns out. Godspeed 


valuewatchguy said:


> hello turtle fans, I'm hoping you can give me a little Direction on a mod that I want to do.
> 
> I currently have a stock PADI turtle
> 
> ...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> hello turtle fans, I'm hoping you can give me a little Direction on a mod that I want to do.
> 
> I currently have a stock PADI turtle
> 
> ...


Harold himself could (if in stock, i would assume) sell you a new 773 modded to that spec... I don't know if he can get PADIs but if he could i'm betting he'd mod one for a customer just the same...

some would have reservations about modding parts of an SE, but some would not (have seen a few with sapphire upgrades, which of course look awesome). of course they'd be your watches to have fun with. and tbh it would be cool seeing the PADI dial used in a mod. =)


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

far better to mod a 773 than a PADI


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cirian75 said:


> far better to mod a 773 than a PADI


huh....why? I don't understand from just that picture.

I think the Padi with an all blue bezel insert looks great, anothe member showed me his setup that way. The double dome sapphire is a win on any of the turtles. The MM300 handset is one of my favorites and the stop seconds would still tie into the red in the chapter ring on the PADI.

The bigger problem is that I own a PADI I do not own a 773 and won't buy one. But seriously help me understand where I am making a mistake?


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey would you mind posting a picture of that one? I've only seen one padi with that mod and the photo wasn't that great



valuewatchguy said:


> I think the Padi with an all blue bezel insert looks great, anothe member showed me his setup that way.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's both my 6309 & SRP777.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Just a heads up on the bezel width compared to the SKX, Dave has just measured them on digital callipers in another thread

SKX Bezel is 40.14mm
SRP Bezel is 41.50mm

So its 1.36mm wider than the SKX.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Thinking about a 777 bezel on the 775 :think:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Currently smuggling my new PADI from an Iowa AD back home to Michigan!


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

TheMeasure said:


> Thinking about a 777 bezel on the 775 :think:
> 
> View attachment 9573682


I don't know if it's because I've had my 775 for a coupla months and gotten really used to the way it looks, but that just looks off to me


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

garydusa said:


> Currently smuggling my new PADI from an Iowa AD back home to Michigan!


Smuggling you say&#8230;


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> Thinking about a 777 bezel on the 775 :think:
> 
> View attachment 9573682


Hurm.. Imho, that doesn't work at all. Sorry.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

artblakey said:


> I don't know if it's because I've had my 775 for a coupla months and gotten really used to the way it looks, but that just looks off to me





lerijiso said:


> Hurm.. Imho, that doesn't work at all. Sorry.


Hey no worries, it's good to get multiple opinions. :-!


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't know..I kinda like it. Has kind of a Black Bay feel to it. Plus, the gold color on the bezel always seemed a little off to me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

onomato said:


> Hey would you mind posting a picture of that one? I've only seen one padi with that mod and the photo wasn't that great


Sorry it was offline in a PM that i deleted

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## jespersb (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi all, got a nice SRP789 but I want to mod it. I was thinking about doing a "blue pepsi" mod using an original blue dial (SRP773) and a pepsi bezel insert (SRP779). But I think what I really wanna do is 6105 mod, so I hope that someone here can advise me?

1) Sappire crystal: 
- Should I use a Yobokies bubble or domed in order to get the best 6105 match?
- Anybody know if the Yobokies crystals are AR coated?
2) Coin-edge bezel: Which one do you recommend?3) Dial: The black SRP777 would do, but optimally I need a black dial with only a date complication window (i.e no "day")?
4) Bezel insert: The black SRP777 insert would do the trick.
5) Hands: This is a bit trickly. I need to find something that will both match the 6105 look, and at the same time have the same lume?
6) Strap: Uncle Seiko waffle strap

What do you think - please chip in with advise or anything I might have overlooked.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

jespersb said:


> 2) Coin-edge bezel: Which one do you recommend?


As far as I know, the only aftermarket bezel (not insert) for the Turtle is from Ridwan. I was in communication with him. He confirmed he has some. And he vanished once we started talking payment via Western Union. His is $70 u.s.d.

And I reached out to Dave Murphy and he didn't sound like he had any interest in making one for the Turtle.


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

very nice


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Just one more pic ;-)


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## kingravan (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

jespersb said:


> ...But I think what I really wanna do is 6105 mod, so I hope that someone here can advise me?..What do you think - please chip in with advise or anything I might have overlooked.


Have you seen these? They are the best ones I've found.

SRP777/6105

SRP777/6105 (2)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BGOnHrgNvki/


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

artifice: sell coin edge bezels.

there needs to be some options out there haha


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Kwest500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap! May I ask where you bought it?


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

jcar79 said:


> Nice strap! May I ask where you bought it?


Thanks! The strap is custom. It's vintage, military issue OD canvas. Here is the seller's Instagram. He does tremendous work.

https://www.instagram.com/_aboen/?hl=en

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Kwest500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap looks great! Mind sharing where you got it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

lastshotkid said:


> That strap looks great! Mind sharing where you got it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He responded above: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/@@@[email protected]@@@-2716233-35.html#post34390186


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Kwest500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool strap. Where did you get it from?


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 30, 2013)

Seiko cyclops crystal anyone have a lead were to get the same one that's on the limited edition turtle ?
Would look cool on the srp777


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> Cool strap. Where did you get it from?


The strap is custom, from a gentleman named Drew.

https://www.instagram.com/_aboen/?hl=en


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

I've had this watch for a few weeks now and I all I can say is I LOVE THIS FREAKIN WATCH!!!!! 
Everything else in the collection has been fighting for wrist time.





































The watch has really surpassed my expectations and one of the only pieces that are in my permanent collection. 
If I ever had to have just "one" this is a strong candidate.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


I like how you roll










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

It's mesh day

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_I got a New SEIKO!








_


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

the PADI looks to be the choice

simply because baring one grey importer I can not find the SRP773 or 777 for significantly less

This is my issue, the 777 and 773 at around £220 to £280 would be the sweet spot and and will be in production for a years and are nice every day watches, and I want it to be an everyday watch.

the PADI, we don't know how long it will be out for and is a little to nice and special to be every day, the best looker, buts its too much the looker.

do you see my issue?

I just can't find the 777 for a price significantly less than the PADI from a UK AD or a well know trust worth grey importer.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

garydusa said:


> _I got a New SEIKO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

cirian75 said:


> the PADI looks to be the choice
> 
> simply because baring one grey importer I can not find the SRP773 or 777 for significantly less
> 
> ...


screw it, trigger pulled, PADI ordered should have it by Saturday


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

cirian75 said:


> screw it, trigger pulled, PADI ordered should have it by Saturday




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

That didn't take long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Kwest500 said:


> That didn't take long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superslomo (Mar 10, 2014)

One week of constant wearing mine, jackpot black. Down seventy-six seconds with no resetting in that time. I'm really happy with it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

These are so nice (apart from the stock bracelet), im seriously thinking about the PADI now haha
Cant believe how much bigger these are to the SKX, these are perfect size for me, so much better than the SKX, the bezel was just that bit small on the SKX, i couldn't be happier with the size.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm not much of a bracelet connoisseur, so I guess the stock bracelet is perfect for bracelet-plebs like me


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

cirian75 said:


> screw it, trigger pulled, PADI ordered should have it by Saturday


Bwahahahahaha!!! I almost launched hot coffee through my nose just now in laughter!

Good for you! You're a weak, hopeless WIS just like the rest of us! I look forward to wrist shots! You are going to be soooooo pleased that you caved in!


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> Bwahahahahaha!!! I almost launched hot coffee through my nose just now in laughter!
> 
> Good for you! You're a weak, hopeless WIS just like the rest of us! I look forward to wrist shots! You are going to be soooooo pleased that you caved in!


getting from H Samuels, was £350, paid £307 with a discount code, I'm collecting in store so provided its chapter ring alignment is OK you will be seeing the pics.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

superslomo said:


> One week of constant wearing mine, jackpot black. Down seventy-six seconds with no resetting in that time. I'm really happy with it.


Beautiful shot, looks amazing 


timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 9618642


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

Damn you guys. I am really starting to like these turtles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Emil Kraeplin said:


> Damn you guys. I am really starting to like these turtles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's not to like.....good looks......comfort......reasonably affordable......horological significance......reliable

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

Size comparison with skx


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

lipschitz said:


> Hi, I'm new here.
> 
> Just tried the Endmill bracelet from SC on my SRP777.
> 
> ...


Looks good! That's exactly what i have!


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

arlee said:


> Hot strap for a hot day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that case black?


----------



## ezekiel_33 (Aug 20, 2016)

On the 2pc Zulu









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> What's not to like.....good looks......comfort......reasonably affordable......horological significance......reliable


and it's _not too big _lol. that's a myth! and even if it were, that's OK, because it's a diver and.... well that should be enough! =)

though, some people buy it and just don't like it for whatever reason, and that has to be OK too.

personally, i think it's great, i think it's the 'notch up' from the SKX that people had been asking about for years. basically both people get what they want... SRP is something new and retro, and there's still the untouched SKX out there.

SRP is a little bit bigger, _slightly_ fancier movement, _WAY_ easier to change straps, arguably upgraded strap/bracelet options (SKX bracelet options from your typical internet sellers are vague/non-existant + the Z-22 is somewhat polarizing). it has many variants that are for the most part all stomachable.

to me it's a slam dunk, checks enough boxes to be interesting and relevant.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

How did I totally miss the drilled lugs? Okay, that's it. I'm gonna get one of these.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

On a tan toxicnato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dsquared24 said:


> On a tan toxicnato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Padi seems to be less adaptable to various strap colors and types. I'm still experimenting with mine. Not real successful yet.



















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> The Padi seems to be less adaptable to various strap colors and types. I'm still experimenting with mine. Not real successful yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a solid blue nato? That would definitely work.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> The Padi seems to be less adaptable to various strap colors and types. I'm still experimenting with mine. Not real successful yet.


Isn't that's a given?  If I wanted the king of adaptability, I wouldn't get a padi, but the classic black. It's a nice neutral canvas that works with almost anything you throw at it.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

shall be collecting this afternoon


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

At the store now, having an issue finding it

There is one in window, chapter alignment off on that one


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Bunch of retards 

Ordered to the Trafford centre shop, it's been delivered to city centre store instead


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

cirian75 said:


> Bunch of retards
> 
> Ordered to the Trafford centre shop, it's been delivered to city centre store instead


Lol. Perhaps they might extend a discount to make up for the delay/inconvenience.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Chapter ring full thickness of the mark over to left, so doing an exchange


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

Seiko Zimbe


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

cirian75 said:


> Chapter ring full thickness of the mark over to left, so doing an exchange


I just got a 777 with the same issue and am exchanging it as well. My 775 and PADI have slight misalignments that are tolerable but the 777 is WAAYYY off. The rubber strap on the 777 is very nice and comfortable as others have mentioned by the way.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

mbhawks23 said:


> I just got a 777 with the same issue and am exchanging it as well. My 775 and PADI have slight misalignments that are tolerable but the 777 is WAAYYY off. The rubber strap on the 777 is very nice and comfortable as others have mentioned by the way.


that is why I'm doing in store collection, I did not even touch the one on Friday, had the girl get it out of with gloves and show me.

will do the same when the 2nd one arrives, if that is still off I'll see if they'll do a 3rd, if they get arsey and won't refund as I paid with my credit card do a charge back.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

On the way to Disneyland with the kids. Stopped at a red light so time for a watch pic.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

going with my coke bezel today,


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

FINALLY! Seiko Service U.S. has had this in their possession more than I did. As per my previous post on this, I had it 3 days and the movement had serious issues. Sent it in, got a new movement and after it was returned I noticed that the service center had seriously messed up the crystal. Quite P.O'd I sent it back that same day. Well crystal is good now and the movement looks like all is well. I think I may have this one on the wrist for a few days before I rotate. Not that the bracelet is bad but I am thinking of getting a BoR. IMO it gives it a more retro look.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

This maratec elite strap (black stitch) was one of my favorites on my PMMM mod several years ago. I wore it a lot and it's not the same anymore (had to super glue a seam back, but that's been holding fine), but i tossed it on my 775 a few days ago and haven't taken it off. I'd tried it before, i guess earlier i just wanted other combos more. I really need to get a new one of these, i have it saved on ebay, just need to pull trigger...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

cmdErrX said:


> FINALLY! Seiko Service U.S. has had this in their possession more than I did. As per my previous post on this, I had it 3 days and the movement had serious issues. Sent it in, got a new movement and after it was returned I noticed that the service center had seriously messed up the crystal. Quite P.O'd I sent it back that same day. Well crystal is good now and the movement looks like all is well. I think I may have this one on the wrist for a few days before I rotate. Not that the bracelet is bad but I am thinking of getting a BoR. IMO it gives it a more retro look.


I had to replace the movement in my 773 but I avoided the service center and just paid out of pocket. Two weeks and good as new. Used Duarte at NEWW.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

cmdErrX said:


> FINALLY! Seiko Service U.S. has had this in their possession more than I did. As per my previous post on this, I had it 3 days and the movement had serious issues. Sent it in, got a new movement and after it was returned I noticed that the service center had seriously messed up the crystal. Quite P.O'd I sent it back that same day. Well crystal is good now and the movement looks like all is well. I think I may have this one on the wrist for a few days before I rotate. Not that the bracelet is bad but I am thinking of getting a BoR. IMO it gives it a more retro look.


Have you checked the hands alignment?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

JRMARTINS said:


> Have you checked the hands alignment?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am content with it.


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Saturday's pic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> This maratec elite strap (black stitch) was one of my favorites on my PMMM mod several years ago. I wore it a lot and it's not the same anymore (had to super glue a seam back, but that's been holding fine), but i tossed it on my 775 a few days ago and haven't taken it off. I'd tried it before, i guess earlier i just wanted other combos more. I really need to get a new one of these, i have it saved on ebay, just need to pull trigger...


Love the strap. Sadly I just contacted Maratec and they replied that they are phasing these out. Only what is in stock is available. No 22mm in stock.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Mine's on blue Borealis today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Now it's on orange...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Love the strap. Sadly I just contacted Maratec and they replied that they are phasing these out. Only what is in stock is available. No 22mm in stock.


Oh I know, haha, other people sell the strap without the 'maratec elite' name attached, but the strap looks identical... I'd tried some of those later-run one Maratec sold, and they didn't feel quite the same to me as did the earliest one i have pictured. there's some on ebay (called something like PVC composite straps or something) that was linked to me earlier.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Batman on 2 piece blue nato


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> The Padi seems to be less adaptable to various strap colors and types. I'm still experimenting with mine. Not real successful yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it will have similar strap limitations as the 009 since the color scheme is similar. Try googling skx009 pics for ideas?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

Srp777 on OM bracelet.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Where is the best place to order one of these from?


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

How about a Turtle Tuesday


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Switch to Padi Turtle for evening time.

Im quite satisfied with OM Seiko bracelet. Its a same quality as my Strapcode Super Oyster for skx007. Even clasp is ok. Mine only consern is diver extension. I dont think many of us using it anyway. Well, because its diving watch it should be part of package, but why don't make it removable? You like it - have it with a bracelet, if not than remove. My Monster has the same clast and I thought to modify it by removing diving extension. Now I need to try such mode )


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

I have cancelled my Padi order with H Samuels

The situation was turning out similar the solar Seiko I ordered from their sister company Ernest Jones

EJ ordered watch online

HS Ordered watch online

EJ watch did not arrive due to IT system failure

HS watch did arrive but misaligned chapter ring, ordered a replacement

EJ watch ordered in from another store as out of stock

EJ watch arrived and was 100% a return as was missing all tag, and had been sized and missing link's

HS rang to say replacement watch did not go through due to IT failure, then rang to say out of stock, ordered from another store.

I stopped her right there and will go in tonight and get my cc refunded


Feel sorry for the girl as she chased the replacement off her own back, but will leave her a box of chocolates.

When a store still has an ultra popular watch still in stock 

The solar Seiko was £165

The Padi turtle is the Padi turtle

It's for a reason.

The solar was a return

I'm willing to bet the other Padi has a chapter ring miles off.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D1MATT (Aug 22, 2012)

Just ordered a 773. Can't wait for it to arrive. Where is the best place to source an OEM rubber strap online? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

^ Nice. Looks like you've put a double-domed sapphire on that PADI, am I right?


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Road trippin' to Pittsburgh.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

theaustinbuddha said:


> Love the strap. Sadly I just contacted Maratec and they replied that they are phasing these out. Only what is in stock is available. No 22mm in stock.


Westcoastime still has them. I ordered one a few month ago and that's the real deal.

Composite Elite


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Turtles everywhere....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

tldn said:


> Turtles everywhere....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This limited edition looks very nice. Nice catch, dude.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm so mad at myself. So mad. I messed up my blue Turtle today. I was going to install a double-domed sapphire. When I popped out the stock crystal, I used just a wee too big of a die and took out a chunk of the chapter ring. 

I'll probably just sell the watch and parts for scraps. And I'll sell my tools and some straps and re-buy a 773. 

(It would be a good modding base. It's the full 773 kit with bracelet. A Crystal Times low double-dome with blue AR crystal and SARB059 signed crown. All in good shape. Just no chapter ring. Anybody interested? PM me.)

Freaking crap.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Put my 777 on the leather NATO, works for me


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> I'm so mad at myself. So mad. I messed up my blue Turtle today. I was going to install a double-domed sapphire. When I popped out the stock crystal, I used just a wee too big of a die and took out a chunk of the chapter ring.
> 
> I'll probably just sell the watch and parts for scraps. And I'll sell my tools and some straps and re-buy a 773.
> 
> ...


Why don't you just buy a new chapter ring and reinstall?

Any AD can get you a replacement in no time.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

karesz501 said:


> Put my 777 on the leather NATO, works for me


I like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daemonultimate (Apr 14, 2013)

I send greetings from Prague. For me so far the best combination of Coke, but I like all |>


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

New batch of PADI turtles will be hitting the stores in jan-feb i read on a stores pre order details for the PADI, so its definitely not limited to one run for any concerned that might be the case, that will see a bit of a price decrease id say so i'll wait till then.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm currently using a OE blue Seiko strap. However it's very stiff and not all that comfortable.

I'm looking for another blue SOFT rubber or silicone strap. Any suggestions?

Here's what I'm using now....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

ebenke said:


> I'm currently using a OE blue Seiko strap. However it's very stiff and not all that comfortable.
> 
> I'm looking for another blue SOFT rubber or silicone strap. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Try Borealis straps, they are like Isofrane in quality but 1/3 the price (usd 25). Really a best buy.

Here is their 22mm blue strap on my Pepsi SKX:









That being said, Isofrane has a variety of colors (turquise as well) but quite pricey IMO.

You can also pick up nice blue rubbers fron Watchgecko, take a look! They have their own designs made by BonettoCinturini, and also selling BC-s.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Tesseract72 said:


>


~~~Very nice pic of your 775 on the OEM bracelet. I've had my 775 since last spring, have yet to mount it on Seiko's bracelet, but your photo inspires me to

So far, I've worn it on a series of NATO's and this Shark Mesh-










One of these days I'll try the OEM metal bracelet. Thanks for posting your pic!

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"There's a fine line between hobby and mental illness." - Anon


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

ebenke said:


> I'm currently using a OE blue Seiko strap. However it's very stiff and not all that comfortable.
> 
> I'm looking for another blue SOFT rubber or silicone strap. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


What Seiko model is that blue strap from? BTW you mention ots stiff. Did you tray to "boil" it? Its help me on all Seiko/Citizen rubber straps.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

SRP775 with autumn-dress:


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

vladg said:


> What Seiko model is that blue strap from? BTW you mention ots stiff. Did you tray to "boil" it? Its help me on all Seiko/Citizen rubber straps.


I did boil it, and it contoured well, but still very stiff. I'm not sure which other Seiko watch it's from however.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

One more pic - SRP775:


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

karesz501 said:


> Try Borealis straps, they are like Isofrane in quality but 1/3 the price (usd 25). Really a best buy.
> 
> Here is their 22mm blue strap on my Pepsi SKX:
> 
> ...


I agree!!!

Borealis makes a strap that many believe is in the same league as Isofrane at 1/5 the price! I love mine! I have all three colors!

Mind you, it's not silicone. It's vulcanized rubber. It's soft and pliable, And it won't attract dust like silicone will.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've fallen for the PADI. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> I agree!!!
> 
> Borealis makes a strap that many believe is in the same league as Isofrane at 1/5 the price! I love mine! I have all three colors!
> 
> ...





















I also love the Borealis rubber.

Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks all, I'm looking for something with a little more bulk. I like the vented type, maybe Zulu's version is softer?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

The SRP779 on a glorious Fall day.
View attachment SRP779pic2.jpg


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Dinner time



















Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

The shark mesh looks awesome!!! Can you tell me where you bought it, brand, etc.? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PADI and 777 Bryce?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JRMARTINS said:


> PADI and 777 Bryce?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just PADI. 
Couldn't bond with 777 
Also the dome makes a big diff and makes the watch for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I've fallen for the PADI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! What strap is that?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raydius said:


> Looks great! What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Thank you. 
It's a custom weathered blue canvas strap from DrunkArtStraps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dowlf (May 8, 2014)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Tesseract72 said:


> The shark mesh looks awesome!!! Can you tell me where you bought it, brand, etc.?


~~~I bought it from/through Amazon...here is the link-

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GAZBTKS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1Looks like it is currently unavailable. I am not recommending this shark mesh for several reasons. #1, the links are flattened, and that's okay if that doesn't bother you. I knew it when I bought it, but the photos I saw of it, didn't look bad but when I received it, I really didn't care for the flatness of the links. Secondly, the rows of links to my eye do not flow symmetrically. This flaw doesn't show up in most jpegs I've taken but I can see it at times. It almost looks like 4 or 5 rows of links, look different from the next 4 or 5 rows of links, the way the light hits it, but I only paid about $35 for this strap to my door so I don't feel bad. IOW, it's not like I have a lot of money invested in it










You can see a little bit of what I'm talking about, how the rows of links don't flow in this pic










Some views of it, it looks quite nice, like this pic above!

Something else I've noticed since wearing it more and more, the small flip clasp will open on it's own. There's not a real chance of the rest of the bracelet coming undone since you have to squeeze two tabs, opposite of each other to fully release the clasp, then too, sometimes when squeezing these two tabs or buttons, the clasp doesn't want to release, so for all of the faults I have outlined here, I will not recommend this bracelet










The flip clasp I spoke of is by my thumb...when it opens, only a small part of it comes open, not all of what you see in this pic, but I wanted to mention it as IMO, it shouldn't come undone, and IMO, the mark of an inexpensive bracelet clasp

I like the look of a good shark mesh bracelet but the hunt for a nice one still on for me. I will continue to use and wear this bracelet, despite it's flaws, it's not all bad. It is what it is, a $35 bracelet. That said, Seiko retails their Jubilee bracelet for about the same money and Seiko's Jubilee bracelet, although has it's detractors, is an immensely better engineered, and executed bracelet, IMNSHO

Maybe it's just me but the way Strap Code presents their shark mesh bracelets on their website, I get easily confused and am not sure what I am looking at. I can say I don't care for the way some or one of their shark mesh bracelets have like a short panel for sizing the strap. To me and my way of thinking, the panels look like an after thought, and detract from the overall elegance. I'm thinking the panels are there to lengthen or shorten the bracelet. Again, it detracts from the look, giving it a modular impression. I want a continuous flow of links, from where the mesh attaches to the watch case and ends at the clasp, and I want rounded mesh links, not flattened links...eh!

Hope this helps!

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks to Aberto Sequera's post in the other thread...



Alberto Sequera said:


> Like I said before, I don't like the turtle, I bought and sold 773, 779, 789 and PADI, but ...I am persistent and today I found a 777J1 for $210 USD at watcheszon, I just could not resist and bought it. I promise this is my last try k


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

artblakey said:


> Thanks to Aberto Sequera's posted in the other thread...


~~~~If I understand their shipping policy, this watch ships free to the U.S.

$211 for an SRP777 shipped?, Yowsa!...anyone wanting one of these should be all over it

Here's the URL if you have trouble finding this site-

Seiko Mens SRP777J1 Prospex Sport BNIB JAPAN Watch [SRP777J1] - USD210.99 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping

FWIW, I'm wearing mine right now, the one I paid $260 for last spring

FWIW2, it loses 2s/day, consistently!










Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> This maratec elite strap (black stitch) was one of my favorites on my PMMM mod several years ago. I wore it a lot and it's not the same anymore (had to super glue a seam back, but that's been holding fine), but i tossed it on my 775 a few days ago and haven't taken it off. I'd tried it before, i guess earlier i just wanted other combos more. I really need to get a new one of these, i have it saved on ebay, just need to pull trigger...
> 
> View attachment 9664522


I indeed pulled the trigger. I got it this morning. so far so good. feels pretty much like the old Maratec, looks sharp in the black on black, w/ the matte surface. the hole pattern is slightly different (seems to be for larger wrists) but i can still get 2 wearable adjustment levels. i'll post some pics tomorrow!


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

Lol..i feel like buying the j version too..thats a good deal. Already own the k version though.








It's a sunday red strap day.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

this is the new strap on the SRP, and shots next to one of my older 20mm that's still going strong, and then by 1/2 my really-well-used 22mm one i'm replacing. the new strap seems like it's made from all different materials. the patterns of the outer material are slightly different, and the old ones have a hint of sponginess in the padding while the new one doesn't squish as much. i would say the old ones had more of a rubbery texture while the new ones feel more like it's a fabric. if that makes sense...


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Just wanted to share some accuracy tests using WatchCheck for Android. This is on my SRP775 which I bought new from the Seiko Boutique in NYC.

I tested the watch around once a day over the course of an entire month where I either wore the watch or it sat dial-up in my watch box. This watch is averaging a loss of less than 1 s/d, making it my most accurate mechanical watch in my collection. It is actually par with my -quartz- Tag Heuer.



















This, coupled with the fact that I had zero chapter ring issues, leads me to believe there is an additional layer of quality control (and probably movement regulation) for watches that are sold at the boutique.

I bought this watch before being active on WUS and was at first bummed because I paid the boutique price when everyone else was getting it much cheaper, but after going through this exercise, and also knowing I have a full US warranty, I feel pretty good about this purchase.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

Love it!



Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Raydius said:


> This, coupled with the fact that I had zero chapter ring issues, leads me to believe there is an additional layer of quality control (and probably movement regulation) for watches that are sold at the boutique.
> 
> I bought this watch before being active on WUS and was at first bummed because I paid the boutique price when everyone else was getting it much cheaper, but after going through this exercise, and also knowing I have a full US warranty, I feel pretty good about this purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


^5. I could say the same about my SRP777 (purchased online).  I'm using the same app and it's currently sitting somewhere similar to yours. +0.1s/d, tracking period: 3 months to the day (Jul to Oct). Sometimes I wonder if there's a problem with the app, lol. The other two turtles do about -6 to +6 s/d.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

artblakey said:


> ^5. I could say the same about my SRP777 (purchased online).  I'm using the same app and it's currently sitting somewhere similar to yours. +0.1s/d, tracking period: 3 months to the day (Jul to Oct). Sometimes I wonder if there's a problem with the app, lol. The other two turtles do about -6 to +6 s/d.


I have 2 other 4R36 watches which are not nearly as spot on (more like +8-10 s/d for one, and +5 s/d for the other) so the app is definitely working =P

I'd love to regulate those other 2 to be as good as the turtle, and I know the 4R is capable of it, it's just going to be a lot of time and effort without a timegrapher.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

artblakey said:


> ^5. I could say the same about my SRP777 (purchased online).  I'm using the same app and it's currently sitting somewhere similar to yours. +0.1s/d, tracking period: 3 months to the day (Jul to Oct). Sometimes I wonder if there's a problem with the app, lol. The other two turtles do about -6 to +6 s/d.


~~~my (online purchased) SRP777 ran at +2s/day, but settled down to -2s/day

The SRP775 is running at +5s/day, ran a little faster when new

They all seem to run faster when new










I love both these watches, but the 777 gets more wrist time

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"Any man who thinks he can be happy and prosperous by letting the Government take care of him had better take a closer look at the American Indian." - Henry Ford


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

New arrival of PADI on hacked DAL1BP Flat Vent with SRP hardware








To add to 775


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## skyrocket (Oct 1, 2016)

Finally got my "turtle"....


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

My new one ;-)










Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

This one is on the way out....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

Has anyone got an image of a Turtle with a straight end-link bracelet?

I'm looking at the Strapecode 22mm "Razor," but I'd like to see how the Turtle looks with straight end-links first.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

wpbmike said:


> Has anyone got an image of a Turtle with a straight end-link bracelet?
> 
> I'm looking at the Strapecode 22mm "Razor," but I'd like to see how the Turtle looks with straight end-links first.


This is on an SRP227 bracelet, old pre-modded photo









only other photo i could find of that bracelet on it


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Piumach well done! Just... wow!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

I like my Padi so much I ordered one of these.








WatchesZon.com photo

I can't resist the classic look of the 777. I'm going to change the second hand & install a Crystaltimes low double dome. Any thoughts on the AR for the 777? Don't know how the blue would look, maybe no AR and go clear?


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

If you have verizon smart rewards...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

dsquared24 said:


> If you have verizon smart rewards...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i tried to look into this -- you don't just spend "points", though, do you?

edit: the only reason i registered for it was because it said i'd have 156k points if i signed up (been with verizon forever), so i sign up, only gives me 25k anyway. but thought it was points-based and thought i might be sitting on a free watch, lol. damn =\


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> i tried to look into this -- you don't just spend "points", though, do you?
> 
> edit: the only reason i registered for it was because it said i'd have 156k points if i signed up (been with verizon forever), so i sign up, only gives me 25k anyway. but thought it was points-based and thought i might be sitting on a free watch, lol. damn =\


lol yeah no free watch. You essentially redeem the points to get the discount. You'll still pay out of pocket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UMREE (Jun 24, 2016)

piumach said:


> My new one ;-)
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


Cool turtlemo


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

That one is long gone apparently - the straight up SRP 777 is over $300 - sniff...



shakin_jake said:


> ~~~~If I understand their shipping policy, this watch ships free to the U.S.
> 
> $211 for an SRP777 shipped?, Yowsa!...anyone wanting one of these should be all over it
> 
> ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 9763522
> 
> 
> I like my Padi so much I ordered one of these.
> ...


Blue rocks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Blue rocks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've ordered a purple ar double dome for my blurtle, hopefully it will make it purtle!


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Man of Kent said:


> I've ordered a purple ar double dome for my blurtle, hopefully it will make it purtle!


Turtle'ception !!!


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 9763522
> 
> 
> I like my Padi so much I ordered one of these.
> ...


I have ordered the J version 777 as well, it was a steal for usd 285, shipped! 

I will get black day-date wheels as well, and a NO AR dd sapphire from crystaltimes. 
Really a legacy diver in all black!

Btw: I have tried the smoke AR from crystaltimes, but it is really smoked, too dark for my liking....


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

trigger pulled on the PADI again with a different retailer


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Pending delivery... I'm about to be turtley enough for the turtle club. b-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> Pending delivery... I'm about to be turtley enough for the turtle club. b-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Almost there!


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

^^^ LOL ^^^

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

artblakey said:


> Almost there!


----------



## nubskillz (Sep 16, 2016)

as of last week i acquired a gold turtle reissue, sporting a fancy dd sapphire with blue ar, a JDM day wheel and the all so famous misalignment, does anyone have a post or thread to point me to that might explain how to fix this thing? its been sitting in my watch box for a week and if i cant fix it i will very probably just ebay it. 
Any idea guys?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really love my PADI even if it wears larger than I like. 
They really nailed the dial, the different types of blue it hits based on lighting are all amazing. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

karesz501 said:


> I have ordered the J version 777 as well, it was a steal for usd 285, shipped!
> 
> I will get black day-date wheels as well, and a NO AR dd sapphire from crystaltimes.
> Really a legacy diver in all black!
> ...


Yes, I'm leaning towards no AR also. Guessing the blue looks really nice but not quite the vintage (legacy) look I like as well, just may be a bit more glare to contend with. I'm still not sure that maybe flat is the way to go unless the Crystaltimes low height d- dome is a very slight subtle dome. Thanks for the info on the smoked, don't want to hide that dial.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

nubskillz said:


> as of last week i acquired a gold turtle reissue, sporting a fancy dd sapphire with blue ar, a JDM day wheel and the all so famous misalignment, does anyone have a post or thread to point me to that might explain how to fix this thing? its been sitting in my watch box for a week and if i cant fix it i will very probably just ebay it.
> Any idea guys?


Jack at IWW said he has a way to fix alignment.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Trying the 773 on leather today, and breaking in a new pair of boots at the same time.


----------



## nubskillz (Sep 16, 2016)

does he share it anywhere or do i have to send my watch in? I'm pretty confident with doing my own work, short of cutting and resoldering dial feet i should be able to do most types of service.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

KJRye said:


> Trying the 773 on leather today, and breaking in a new pair of boots at the same time.


GREAT rally strap. Can I ask where you picked it up?


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

TJ Boogie said:


> GREAT rally strap. Can I ask where you picked it up?


It's from Cheapestnatostraps. It's actually pretty good for the price, the springbar holes were a bit tight however, and the springbars included were very flimsy. I had to stretch them a bit to fit the Seiko fat bars in, which stretched the leather a bit, though I still like the look!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

nubskillz said:


> does he share it anywhere or do i have to send my watch in? I'm pretty confident with doing my own work, short of cutting and resoldering dial feet i should be able to do most types of service.


You may want to check the first page of this thread here as there are some suggestions on how you could possibly line up the chapter ring: http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japanese-watch-discussion-forum/212722-new-turtle-few-extra-details-you-might-find-interesting.html


----------



## nubskillz (Sep 16, 2016)

Slant said:


> You may want to check the first page of this thread here as there are some suggestions on how you could possibly line up the chapter ring: http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japanese-watch-discussion-forum/212722-new-turtle-few-extra-details-you-might-find-interesting.html


thanks for the help, it seems that with my watch its the dial thats out of alignment, chapter ring and bezel look great. i will do my best.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

KJRye said:


> Trying the 773 on leather today, and breaking in a new pair of boots at the same time.


Sweet can't go wrong with a Turtle and a pair of Iron Rangers!


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

nubskillz said:


> thanks for the help, it seems that with my watch its the dial thats out of alignment, chapter ring and bezel look great. i will do my best.


That does not sound too promising...


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

KJRye said:


> Trying the 773 on leather today, and breaking in a new pair of boots at the same time.


Brown leather is so hard to match. It comes in so many different shades. And then, you notice that the stitching doesn't match! I'm speaking from experience as all these are my problems when trying to match shoes and watch straps. But when they match, I feel like a million bucks!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI time 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

countingseconds said:


> Brown leather is so hard to match. It comes in so many different shades. And then, you notice that the stitching doesn't match! I'm speaking from experience as all these are my problems when trying to match shoes and watch straps. But when they match, I feel like a million bucks!


Don't worry about matching - worry about complimenting. Matching is really really difficult with leather. I could buy a strap of Natural Chromexcel to match my Natural Chromexel loafers, and it could possibly still not "match" - but it would compliment no problem.

It's a hard thing to get away from - I used to worry that the shades didn't match. But after a while you realize you really just need to get in the ballpark, match level of casual/formal, and rock it from there.

With brown leather, I barely give it a second thought. My boots don't match my belt, which doesn't match my watch strap. But they're all casual darkish browns with varying amounts of orange/red, so they compliment just fine.


----------



## Daemonultimate (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

BigDuke said:


> The SRP779 on a glorious Fall day.
> View attachment 9716138


That is gorgeous, where'd you get that strap from??


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

Looks like thats the stock strap that comes on the 779 and 777.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

You don't mean to tell me that the stock strap is absolutely the best strap out there for the turtle?!?!


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> You don't mean to tell me that the stock strap is absolutely the best strap out there for the turtle?!?!


Nope its the Borealis strap thats the best 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> You don't mean to tell me that the stock strap is absolutely the best strap out there for the turtle?!?!


I dont know about that but its one of, if not the most comfortable rubber straps I've ever worn. I've always preferred SS bracelets but the strap on my SRP777 has converted me to rubber.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Tickstart said:


> You don't mean to tell me that the stock strap is absolutely the best strap out there for the turtle?!?!


I like to think this is the best strap for the turtle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

Turtle with domed Sapphire crystal on a nato


----------



## Daemonultimate (Apr 14, 2013)

Diwers and suit? And why not


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

raustin33 said:


> Don't worry about matching - worry about complimenting. Matching is really really difficult with leather. I could buy a strap of Natural Chromexcel to match my Natural Chromexel loafers, and it could possibly still not "match" - but it would compliment no problem.
> 
> It's a hard thing to get away from - I used to worry that the shades didn't match. But after a while you realize you really just need to get in the ballpark, match level of casual/formal, and rock it from there.
> 
> With brown leather, I barely give it a second thought. My boots don't match my belt, which doesn't match my watch strap. But they're all casual darkish browns with varying amounts of orange/red, so they compliment just fine.


And men pick on woman for being indecisive and not being able to leave the house without matching and accessorizing.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> And men pick on woman for being indecisive and not being able to leave the house without matching and accessorizing.


And fussing over any perceived weight gain no matter how infinitesimal, yet some of us here fuss over 1mm on the wrist :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 9787722


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

lerijiso said:


> Lol..i feel like buying the j version too..thats a good deal. Already own the k version though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the difference between j and K?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 9789602


May i know, what kind of saphire is it, sir? Yobokies, dlw, or crystaltimes? Thx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

cirian75 said:


>


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

yozemon said:


> May i know, what kind of saphire is it, sir? Yobokies, dlw, or crystaltimes? Thx


Yobokies double dome! it sometimes looks blue, sometimes purple.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> What is the difference between j and K?


~~~these always turn out to be entertaining threads when this is asked (as some believe the J watches are superior to K/Malaysian*), and at the risk of getting some of this wrong, I'll take a stab at it none the less, and feel free to correct whatever mistakes I may make trying to answer to the best of my ability=

K is for Malaysian assembled movements, J signifies the movement was assembled in Japan (I think), both movements end up being cased in China. The dials printed with Japan are said to be printed for certain markets which require the country of origin of manufacture, and where it is ultimately sold, in that there are markets (countries) that don't require origin manufacturing labeling, I think I have that right, again, feel free to correct me

There are some exceptions. The only watch I have with Japan printed on the dial (that I can think of off hand), my SBDB009, was entirely assembled in Seiko's Morioka Studio, and not assembled in China, as some Japan dialed (printing on the dial) watches are.










Come to think of it, I have one other Seiko diver with Japan printed on the dial, my SBDN025 (solar lower case diver).










That one, although a JDM (Japanese Domestic Manufacture) watch, may have been cased in China. I'd love to hear what others have to say about the J/K debate

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.

*seems to me anyways, most of the time when this subject is discussed, there are some that claim the J watch has better finishing, and better regulation (more accurate timing). As to both of my Turtles, the 775 K model is +5s/day yet the chapter ring is not perfectly aligned whereas my SRP777K model has perfect alignment and is consistently -2s/day

I've never discussed this here before but I bought an orange monster recently, from Amazon Prime and ultimately returned it, never wore it. It was a J model. The bezel pip marker didn't align with the rest of the dial markers, although was only slightly off. FWIW, I didn't care for the watch overall and that was the reason for the return. That said, the alignment issue put me off some as well, and I did specifically buy that watch, as it was a J model, paying a premium for it, as K model versions were available from Amazon from other vendors at a lower cost, but part of the cost had the Prime return ability built into the cost, making the cost higher, for the privilege of a no hassle return, which I took full advantage of


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~these always turn out to be entertaining threads when this is asked (as some believe the J watches are superior to K/Malaysian*), and at the risk of getting some of this wrong, I'll take a stab at it none the less, and feel free to correct whatever mistakes I may make trying to answer to the best of my ability=
> 
> K is for Malaysian assembled movements, J signifies the movement was assembled in Japan (I think), both movements end up being cased in China. The dials printed with Japan are said to be printed for certain markets which require the country of origin of manufacture, and where it is ultimately sold, in that there are markets (countries) that don't require origin manufacturing labeling, I think I have that right, again, feel free to correct me
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response, I dug around myself and it seems you are correct about it being up for debate.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Need help...Anyone know how wide diameter of inner / chapter ring New Turtle (SRP77x)?? Need one for replacement for modding....thx before

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The myth J is better is incorrect imho. Pure BD. More like luck of the draw. 
My J Seiko turtle was definitely not a good example of J being better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> The myth J is better is incorrect imho. Pure BD. More like luck of the draw.
> My J Seiko turtle was definitely not a good example of J being better
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what I have discovered I just purchased one from jc penny and the description and photo were of K but dial says made in Japan and there does not appear to be a difference from what most can tell it appears maybe some are made for different markets but that's the only difference.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> This is what I have discovered I just purchased one from jc penny and the description and photo were of K but dial says made in Japan and there does not appear to be a difference from what most can tell it appears maybe some are made for different markets but that's the only difference.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


If you got it from JC Penny's I'm betting your dial says Mvmt Japan, and not Made in Japan.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

I definitely prefer my K models - roman date wheel, near perfect alignment, and both within 5 seconds/day.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

yozemon said:


> Need help...Anyone know how wide diameter of inner / chapter ring New Turtle (SRP77x)?? Need one for replacement for modding....thx before
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


ID: 28.1mm
OD: 32.5mm

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Raydius said:


> ID: 28.1mm
> OD: 32.5mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Thx very much sir....do you have idea where i can get stock chapter sir?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

yozemon said:


> Thx very much sir....do you have idea where i can get stock chapter sir?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The stock ones from an authorized Seiko dealer should be around $40-50. I needed one for a project and didn't want to spend that much, so I ordered the SS one from Yobokies.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

my baby says hi


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

seikomatic said:


> my baby says hi


~~~Terrapin?

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Raydius said:


> The stock ones from an authorized Seiko dealer should be around $40-50. I needed one for a project and didn't want to spend that much, so I ordered the SS one from Yobokies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Woww so expensive... thanks for your information... btw, may you share your project sir? Hehe...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Ever since we've owned Randy we've had to move everything off ground level.........


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 9803458
> 
> View attachment 9803466
> 
> ...


Maybe it's his name......?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

A Batman Turtle in the firewood.


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

speed200 said:


> Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


From one Portuguese to another, man that is a really good looking watch.
I really want a turtle.. first thought about the srp779.. then the batman or the coke but now this PADI...
What's the best price to buy it in Europe? I'm in France by the way..


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> From one Portuguese to another, man that is a really good looking watch.
> I really want a turtle.. first thought about the srp779.. then the batman or the coke but now this PADI...
> What's the best price to buy it in Europe? I'm in France by the way..


I bought mine from CW Sellers in England.









Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

BigDuke said:


> A Batman Turtle in the firewood.
> View attachment 9803970


Like this one the best.
Hope there will be one to source from EU cheap


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Birthday gift from wife!!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 9803458
> 
> View attachment 9803466
> 
> ...


Sulcata? What doe he weigh? They do very well here in Arizona if given a hide for the winter. I just picked up three hatch lings from a neighbor who has six large adults. How do they do in OZ?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Blackurtle


----------



## Arno24 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi turtle fans, 

I've just picked up a vintage 6309-7040 from my birth month/year July 1984.

I'm trying to buy the same SRP 77x watch for my new son from his birth month/year which is Feb 2016. Does anyone have a new SRP variant with a case back serial number that begins with 62xxxx? I have been searching to buy one with this serial number but wanted to confirm if anyone else has a watch built on this date. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

https://s16.postimg.org/a6ru5mtg5/IMG_0804.jpg


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Arno24 said:


> Hi turtle fans,
> 
> I've just picked up a vintage 6309-7040 from my birth month/year July 1984.
> 
> ...


I ordered a 773 two months ago, and received a 6XXXXX, it could have been 61 or 62. There were marks on the 12 o'clock marker so I had it exchanged the next day, that's why I don't recall what it was exactly. I received a 5XXXXX in return...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

RFCII said:


> Sulcata? What doe he weigh? They do very well here in Arizona if given a hide for the winter. I just picked up three hatch lings from a neighbor who has six large adults. How do they do in OZ?


Im just joking my friend, just grabbed the pics off the net, id love to go to Arizona bro, sounds a brilliant place.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Arno24 said:


> Hi turtle fans,
> 
> I've just picked up a vintage 6309-7040 from my birth month/year July 1984.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, I've got a 773 K model i got online from singapore a few weeks ago 5D10**, I gather thats the 10** k model made? how do you work it out? Can you tell me when this was made and is it the first batch? what does the 5D stand for?
Thanks for your time and cheers
cheers


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My last remaining Turdle.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## kevisan (Nov 2, 2016)

I dont see the PADI on verizonwireless rewards anymore. Do you think they'll restock it? -- I was debating between the SRP773 & after seeing all the photos for the PADI.. Sorta love that blue dial



timetellinnoob said:


> i tried to look into this -- you don't just spend "points", though, do you?
> 
> edit: the only reason i registered for it was because it said i'd have 156k points if i signed up (been with verizon forever), so i sign up, only gives me 25k anyway. but thought it was points-based and thought i might be sitting on a free watch, lol. damn =\


----------



## lazysquare (Feb 22, 2016)

Well I got my SRP777J1 from Creation Watches today, hugely disappointed to find a mis-aligned chapter ring. Knew it was a risk but hoped for the best. The hands also don't quite line up on the hour and the lume application is kind of all over the place. I can live with the other stuff but once the chapter ring is seen I just can't un-see it.

Has anyone successfully had the chapter ring fixed by a watchmaker or by themselves? I have emailed Creation to see what can be done, shame because it's a really nice watch, the alignment just bothers me a bit too much.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

lazysquare said:


> Well I got my SRP777J1 from Creation Watches today, hugely disappointed to find a mis-aligned chapter ring. Knew it was a risk but hoped for the best. The hands also don't quite line up on the hour and the lume application is kind of all over the place. I can live with the other stuff but once the chapter ring is seen I just can't un-see it.
> 
> Has anyone successfully had the chapter ring fixed by a watchmaker or by themselves? I have emailed Creation to see what can be done, shame because it's a really nice watch, the alignment just bothers me a bit too much.


Contact Jack at IWW. He does excellent work with very reasonable turnaround times.


----------



## lazysquare (Feb 22, 2016)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Contact Jack at IWW. He does excellent work with very reasonable turnaround times.


Thanks for the tip, but Jack appears to be across the pond!


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Seiko "Zimbe" Turtle SRPA19k1 on Grey ZD Model 328 Rubber Nato. Picked it up about a month ago in Thailand visiting a relative.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Im just joking my friend, just grabbed the pics off the net, id love to go to Arizona bro, sounds a brilliant place.


LOL!!! Thanks!


----------



## kevisan (Nov 2, 2016)

does anyone know where I can find the best price for PADI turtle in NYC? Or how trustworthy these sellers are on ebay & amazon?


----------



## Arno24 (Aug 26, 2016)

As I understand the first two numbers of the serial number show the year/month of manufacture. 

The first digit denotes the year made, 5 or 6 for the SRPs, meaning either 2015 or 2016. 

The second number/letter is the month. 1-9 represents the corresponding month, ie 1 is Jan, 9 is Sept. With O, N, D for October, November and December. 

Appreciate the help.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Arno24 said:


> As I understand the first two numbers of the serial number show the year/month of manufacture.
> 
> The first digit denotes the year made, 5 or 6 for the SRPs, meaning either 2015 or 2016.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much mate, that perfectly answers my question, so I've got a december made 2015 model.
cheers


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Turtle......Padi:-d


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Another strap option.

Triple Seven on Hadley Roma MS850 black stitched canvas strap.

Let me hear what you think of this combo. I am not yet 100% decided. The quality of the strap is fine but could wear a little thicker on the SRP in my opinion.

Cheers


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

2Legit said:


> Seiko "Zimbe" Turtle SRPA19k1 on Grey ZD Model 328 Rubber Nato. Picked it up about a month ago in Thailand visiting a relative.
> View attachment 9826810


man, thats a good looking watch. enjoy it.


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

lipschitz said:


> Another strap option.
> 
> Triple Seven on Hadley Roma MS850 black stitched canvas strap.
> 
> ...


Looks great to me. Really like the black on black. Traditional and conservative.


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

My new 777 arrived today. Love it. The strap is really comfortable but have tried it on a NATO. I may get a Strapcode bracelet. Other strap recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

mbhawks23 said:


> Looks great to me. Really like the black on black. Traditional and conservative.


Thanks.

I agree, the black on black wears great. And quality- and also price-wise I can definitely recommend this strap.

It's just that I wished instead of the slightly conservative look it had a tad more of a toolish / sturdy vibe to it which would fit the Turtle's character nicely. The OEM rubber strap meets this better in my opinion.

Cheers


----------



## Bennettc14 (Apr 30, 2012)

Turtle on Hodinkee canvas riding the train


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lazysquare (Feb 22, 2016)

christre said:


> My new 777 arrived today. Love it. The strap is really comfortable but have tried it on a NATO. I may get a Strapcode bracelet. Other strap recommendations would be appreciated.
> View attachment 9836306
> View attachment 9836330


Where did you get it from, they are hard to find in the UK!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

PADI


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm waiting for a strapcode aftermarket bracelet. This just came in the mail from another forum member. Handwinding this bad boy is as smooth as butter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Padi...and coming soon....


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

lazysquare said:


> Where did you get it from, they are hard to find in the UK!


I got it on Amazon. Ordered on Sunday and it arrived the following Thursday. Not bad as the seller was in Malta which i didn't realise until after i bought the watch. I thought it would take a lot longer to arrive.


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Anybody submerged theirs with the crown open? Tired last night and had reset time for DST. Took a soak and watch went under a handful of times maybe a foot or two. This morning realized the crown was unscrewed. Don't have a tool to open the case back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

james.fort said:


> Anybody submerged theirs with the crown open? Tired last night and had reset time for DST. Took a soak and watch went under a handful of times maybe a foot or two. This morning realized the crown was unscrewed. Don't have a tool to open the case back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It should still be sealed even with the crown open.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> It should still be sealed even with the crown open.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Excellent! Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

My PADI turtle on a blue-red NATO strap, enjoy:


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

karesz501 said:


> My PADI turtle on a blue-red NATO strap, enjoy:


That's an amazing combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

^^^ Thanks! 

Will put it on a super-jubilee tonight. Will share that as well with you guys 

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

My SRP775 with Yobokies coin edge bezel and DLW ceramic insert:


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

TheTitusFactor said:


> My SRP775 with Yobokies coin edge bezel and DLW ceramic insert:


wow, i'd looked for both those items on both sellers' seliin' areas not a couple weeks back, and saw neither, will have to double check.......

if at all possible post more pics =)

edit: yep, there they are. maybe i missed them. i thought for a sec the DLW said 'new' but looking closer it just says DLW lol. did i even look?? lol


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

To those that have the 777 and 773, is the color difference between the black and blue enough to justify owning both? Pictures online can be deceptive and the difference looks noticeable enough for me but in person I know it can look a lot different.


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

mbhawks23 said:


> To those that have the 777 and 775, is the color difference between the black and blue enough to justify owning both? Pictures online can be deceptive and the difference looks noticeable enough for me but in person I know it can look a lot different.


I thought both are black.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

lerijiso said:


> I thought both are black.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Lol. Well that answers my question then. Guess I'll get the Pepsi instead.


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

lerijiso said:


> I thought both are black.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


I'm an idiot. I meant the 777 and 773. Original post revised. Thanks for catching that.


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

mbhawks23 said:


> I'm an idiot. I meant the 777 and 773. Original post revised. Thanks for catching that.


During the day I think the 777 and 773 different enough to justify owning both. At night they do all all turn into SRP777s... lol.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

mbhawks23 said:


> Lol. Well that answers my question then. Guess I'll get the Pepsi instead.


773 is blue
775 is black and gold 
777 is black 
779 is Pepsi with black dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> 773 is blue
> 775 is black and gold
> 777 is black
> 779 is Pepsi with black dial


To add to your list:
789 is Coke with black dial


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

romanpido said:


> To add to your list:
> 789 is Coke with black dial


Don't forget the PADI SRPA21

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Don't forget the PADI SRPA21
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


And the Zimbe! not that im a fan of it, i recon they missed the mark on that one.


----------



## insyte (Jun 17, 2014)

My bale of turtles 

Long time lurker, and it's my first post


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

insyte said:


> View attachment 9861378
> 
> 
> My bale of turtles
> ...


We have a Turtle King!










(Well done! Nice collection.)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

insyte said:


> View attachment 9861378
> 
> 
> My bale of turtles
> ...


Someone needs to call the self help hotline lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insyte (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks but I'm still lacking a 6306-7000 and the other turtle re-issues, though not my priority right now because of other vintage targets 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insyte (Jun 17, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Someone needs to call the self help hotline lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL. Yeah I know, need to stop buying Seikos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

BRad704 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a Beauty Brad, congrats! And the watch is nice, too.... 

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival, came today. Loving it!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

Loving the SRP777 on a waffle strap!


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

TheTitusFactor said:


> My SRP775 with Yobokies coin edge bezel and DLW ceramic insert:


Do you have any more pics? I'm still on the fence about this insert on my 775 because I'm pretty pleased with how it looks already (I'm already using the CT crystal)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Raydius said:


> Do you have any more pics? I'm still on the fence about this insert on my 775 because I'm pretty pleased with how it looks already (I'm already using the CT crystal)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


i just want to see if the coloring is yellow or actual gold, w/ metallic in it


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Has anyone had a Turtle arrive that they couldn't get going? I got a new one from the Kohl's deal and nothing I do will get it running...feeling pretty bummed right now as it looks like they're out of stock.


----------



## kevisan (Nov 2, 2016)

My new padi -- lume shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Raydius said:


> Do you have any more pics? I'm still on the fence about this insert on my 775 because I'm pretty pleased with how it looks already (I'm already using the CT crystal)





timetellinnoob said:


> i just want to see if the coloring is yellow or actual gold, w/ metallic in it


These are the only two photos I have of it at the moment:


















The insert's yellow is a darker solid yellow with no metallic in it, same texture and appearance as the ceramic. I like the way the ceramic reflects light and I like the darker yellow.


----------



## badaxjava (Oct 30, 2011)

Made a brogues strap for my turtle =)


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

BrandonR said:


> Has anyone had a Turtle arrive that they couldn't get going? I got a new one from the Kohl's deal and nothing I do will get it running...feeling pretty bummed right now as it looks like they're out of stock.


I don't know if the 4R movements suffer from the same issue that the 7S movements did where the mainspring can get hung-up. I imagine it can since the 4R is based/built on the 7S. But I'm pretty sure that issue was more prevalent in the earlier A and B versions of the 7S and I'm pretty sure the 4R came along when the 7S was in the latest and greatest C version. You would need to look all of that up to be certain.

Either way, you need to give the watch a bump or whack in the palm of your hand to free it up.

I don't think there's anyway to know if this is what is wrong with your watch, but it probably won't do any further damage or anything that would prevent you from returning the watch.

(I tried looking for a thread discussing this, but came up empty. Maybe you or somebody would have better luck searching for one.)


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

badaxjava said:


> Made a brogues strap for my turtle =)


That is gorgeous. The photography too.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

brandon\ said:


> I don't know if the 4R movements suffer from the same issue that the 7S movements did where the mainspring can get hung-up. I imagine it can since the 4R is based/built on the 7S. But I'm pretty sure that issue was more prevalent in the earlier A and B versions of the 7S and I'm pretty sure the 4R came along when the 7S was in the latest and greatest C version. You would need to look all of that up to be certain.
> 
> Either way, you need to give the watch a bump or whack in the palm of your hand to free it up.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I whacked it a few times in the palm of my hand and it seems to be going now. Kohls is sending me a new one (actually for $20 cheaper), but I may keep an eye on the first one to see how it works out in the next few days. Thanks again on the tip for the mild abuse to get it going!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

It's been a while since I posted on the forums but here is my latest acquisition. I'm glad I decided to give it a try. I had the SRP775 and even though I am a fan of vintage lume, we just didn't bond. On the other hand, I really like the SRP777 especially the contrast with the really soft original strap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Just a few more pics


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Happy Veterans Day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

......


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

dsbe90 said:


> It's been a while since I posted on the forums but here is my latest acquisition. I'm glad I decided to give it a try. I had the SRP775 and even though I am a fan of vintage lume, we just didn't bond. On the other hand, I really like the SRP777 especially the contrast with the really soft original strap.


Looks great on you mate, congrats, im loving these too, i got the blue and im thinking of the 775 even though im not really a fan of gold, what was it you didn't bond with?
cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

airdiver said:


> ......
> 
> View attachment 9901890
> 
> ...


Very nice mate, congrats, im just waiting on the new PADI shipment due soon and i'll be onboard too, looks sweet!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Looks great on you mate, congrats, im loving these too, i got the blue and im thinking of the 775 even though im not really a fan of gold, what was it you didn't bond with?
> cheers


Thank you for asking. I'll explain it in terms of what I like about the SRP777. I like the contrast of the white bezel indices and silver surrounds around the lumed dots and hands against the dark colored dial. I wouldn't call the dial black; more of a deep gray. I also think that the black strap is a nice contrast to the silver case. It really pops! The SRP775 bezel numbers are too yellow for my tastes. Perhaps they will fade over time but it was very bothersome to me. The bracelet also did not give it sufficient contrast.

Nonetheless the watch was very photogenic. Here's a pic of the one I had!










This is just my opinion. You may love the yellow markers! I would recommend that you buy it to check it out and given that they are pretty liquid, you should be able to get rid if it without too much of a loss.

Whatever you decide, I wish you good luck and don't forget to post pics!


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

2 weeks so far with mine and i love it.


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

My SRP775J1 arrived from Watcheszon yesterday, and I'm pretty delighted with it (I'll post pics when there's some better daylight here - it's been miserable all day). Delivery took about 11 days using Wacheszon's Duty Paid Shipping to the UK - I didn't receive a tracking number - the watch just showed up safely yesterday when my wife was working from home. With the Duty Paid Shipping, the watches get shipped to a company warehouse in Salford, Manchester in the UK, and then shipped out from there. The return address was for Trackbay - the same folks who handle Strapcode's bracelet deliveries in the UK too. The parcel does not scream "Incoming Watch" which is useful! The long and the short of it is that I saved about £90 on UK high-street prices. When I emailed Watcheszon about delivery and tracking numbers, they were a little vague, but always very helpful.

As to the watch, I'm really liking it - I have fairly slim, flat wrists, and the watch wears well - it hugs the wrist better than my Spork, and it wears smaller - though it has a similar kind of heft to it on the bracelet. Mine's the J model with "Made in Japan" imprinted on the dial and caseback, and an English/Arabic day wheel. It's pretty much free of alignment issues - just a whisker off at 12, but nothing you'd notice without a loupe - and massively better than the one in my local high-street jeweller's. Photos to follow!


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Been wearing it for 3 days.

It loses 6 seconds per day, which is excellent for a 4R movement.

Besides being a hair off at 12 o'clock position, no biggies. I enjoy the vintage vibe.


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

My kids decided to write their Christmas wishlist early. My 5 year old caught me looking at this site and decided to make me one. 








It says: "Dear Santa, please bring my daddy some watches for Christmas."

Little does she know, I just ordered my first Seiko a 777 turtle, last night.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

dsbe90 said:


> Thank you for asking. I'll explain it in terms of what I like about the SRP777. I like the contrast of the white bezel indices and silver surrounds around the lumed dots and hands against the dark colored dial. I wouldn't call the dial black; more of a deep gray. I also think that the black strap is a nice contrast to the silver case. It really pops! The SRP775 bezel numbers are too yellow for my tastes. Perhaps they will fade over time but it was very bothersome to me. The bracelet also did not give it sufficient contrast.
> 
> Nonetheless the watch was very photogenic. Here's a pic of the one I had!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, great reply.
I usually dislike silver and gold together on a watch but i was interested in this one as it has the full stainless case, bracelet, crown and bezel, i thought just a little on the hands and bezel might be nice, i think i'll just grab one and see how it goes.
Thanks for the pics, its a lovely watch.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Tesseract72 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


~~~looks great on a Jubilee!

is this bracelet from an SKX?

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~looks great on a Jubilee!
> 
> is this bracelet from an SKX?
> 
> ...


Nope--it's a Super Jubilee from StrapCode.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

dsbe90 said:


> It's been a while since I posted on the forums but here is my latest acquisition. I'm glad I decided to give it a try. I had the SRP775 and even though I am a fan of vintage lume, we just didn't bond. On the other hand, I really like the SRP777 especially the contrast with the really soft original strap.


~~~~My feelings exactly, but I haven't tried to sell my 775 yet...so it kind of hangs around, occasionally on my wrist, on various straps=













































777 is still my favorite Turtle

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"It's kind of like when my doctor asks me how much I drink. Over what time period? It's not unheard of for me to drink 6-12 beers in an evening, but that usually also means that I drank 6-12 beers for the weekend, 6-12 beers for the week, and probably 6-12 beers for the month. So the answer is 6-12 beers, but if you interpret it one way, I'm an alcoholic, and if you interpret it the other, I really should drink more." 
- S. Bream, Binge Drinker


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

My got my turtle used, at a good price but with clear signs of use. I've been able to polish the marks out on the case but the case back is seriously gouged. Does anyone have a spare they are willing to sell me. I've looked on Cousins UK and they're not selling much turtle stuff yet.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Man of Kent said:


> My got my turtle used, at a good price but with clear signs of use. I've been able to polish the marks out on the case but the case back is seriously gouged. Does anyone have a spare they are willing to sell me. I've looked on Cousins UK and they're not selling much turtle stuff yet.


How does one gouge the case back without breaking a wrist bone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

I got my SRP775-J1 in front of the camera this morning...
Enjoy!

































































































I had been on the fence about the Turtle for some while - I've got a couple of SKX's and a Spork and I was asking myself, "What extra does a Turtle bring to the table...?" but I found the gold accents of the SRP775 gradually growing on me, and seeing one in the metal a few weeks ago kind of helped seal the deal. It's a definite step up in terms of feel, and fit and finish compared to the SKX. I think it'll be getting a lot of wrist-time. A keeper for me, I think.


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

ebenke said:


> How does one gouge the case back without breaking a wrist bone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Presumably by trying to open the case with the wrong tool, or the wrong technique.


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

MandoBear said:


> I got my SRP775-J1 in front of the camera this morning...
> Enjoy!
> ............................
> I had been on the fence about the Turtle for some while - I've got a couple of SKX's and a Spork and I was asking myself, "What extra does a Turtle bring to the table...?" but I found the gold accents of the SRP775 gradually growing on me, and seeing one in the metal a few weeks ago kind of helped seal the deal. It's a definite step up in terms of feel, and fit and finish compared to the SKX. I think it'll be getting a lot of wrist-time. A keeper for me, I think.


congrats mate ....

...I had (still have) some Seiko's, but this Turtle Case/Bracelet are just awesome....Love it


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## kevisan (Nov 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

MandoBear said:


> Presumably by trying to open the case with the wrong tool, or the wrong technique.


That I'm sure. There were plenty of scratches on the underside of the lugs too but I've dealt with those.


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

I joined the club! Just picked up this SRP775 on Saturday. Looks awesome, specially outside in the sunlight.

Question: is there a way to remove the expander link part? It's gouging the crap out of the inside of my wrist. I'm going to pick up a black canvas 2-part strap, but I really like the loom of the SS band. Anyone have any instructions to remove that expander part?


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

phisch said:


> I joined the club! Just picked up this SRP775 on Saturday. Looks awesome, specially outside in the sunlight.
> 
> Question: is there a way to remove the expander link part? It's gouging the crap out of the inside of my wrist. I'm going to pick up a black canvas 2-part strap, but I really like the loom of the SS band. Anyone have any instructions to remove that expander part?
> View attachment 9917930


Not sure if this will work for you. My wrist is about 6.5 & i had the same issue. I ended adding a link to the 6 clock side so that part that rubs now sits more on bottom of wrist as opposed to the side where it will dig in. I have 5 links on 6oclock side ( including the little one on extension and 7 on the 12oclock side. Hope this helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I had that irritation issue when I got my SRP227 a few years ago. the overall weight of the whole watch and position of the extender made it really dig into my wrist. it was probably only 1 or 2 shifts at work before i realized how annoying it was, and similarly to the others i ended up shifting the position of the clasp in the order of the bracelet farther 'south', taking one from the 12-side and adding it to the 6-side. it moved the clasp down to a flatter part of my wrist where it doesn't land funny. i've just made all my diver bracelets with that clasp that way on first go now and i've never had that issue again.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I've had this Stuhrling strap for years, just tonight tried it on a diver, simply because those sweet drilled lugs... looks pretty sharp actually, but really needs better pics.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Nato Season.


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

My first Turtle and by association my first Seiko arrived today.

First impression: it looks fantastic, chapter ring is on the money, and the strap is as soft as butter. It is extremely comfortable.

Unfortunately, since my daughter wrote Santa asking him to bring it for me, it will be wrapped and placed under the tree till Christmas. So I won't be able to write a review till new years. And yes, I've already considered just wrapping the box and not the watch...if I could get away with it, I would.























































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Roflwithbj (Sep 16, 2015)

Between traveling from the work to the gym, and my house and the gf's, I've been much too casual about taking my 775 and setting it down. I thought last week I had lost it or left it at the gym and I was really devastated. I even tortured myself by lurking around on here and looking at the turtles and beating myself up. Well, today I was cleaning out the truck and it was in the back seat! Man, I don't have kids but now I know how my mom felt when she lost me in a crowded target once. I am so happy! 

On a side note, I can't find a picture of this so forgive me. Has anyone thrown a yellow AR tinted sapphire on their 775? Thinking it might jazz her up a bit and add to the vintage feel.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Roflwithbj said:


> Man, I don't have kids but now I know how my mom felt when she lost me in a crowded target once.


This is the funniest thing I've read all week. You compare losing a watch to your mom losing you.


----------



## Roflwithbj (Sep 16, 2015)

I know, not even close right?! I did lose my dog once and I was super bummed out but left the gate open and he came back the next day in through the back doggie door. I was pretty happy then too. Probably happier than just finding a watch, because I really loved that dog. But I can't really understate how pumped I was to discover the seiko this afternoon. Made my day. I mean I know I could replace it but I was so mad at myself for being careless. Going to give her some extra wrist time this week.

In short, I can't imagine being a parent. Y'all are heros.



brandon\ said:


> Roflwithbj said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I don't have kids but now I know how my mom felt when she lost me in a crowded target once.
> ...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

losing a treasured object is can still rank up there on the suck-o-meter _sometimes_... especially in a case it may be your only, or #1 watch. we don't need to get into watches given to you by someone who isn't around anymore =\

good to hear you've found it!


----------



## shahirmuaz (Aug 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Grandfather and Grandson :-d


----------



## Roflwithbj (Sep 16, 2015)

Aw man, sounds like a sad story rests behind this comment.



timetellinnoob said:


> losing a treasured object is can still rank up there on the suck-o-meter _sometimes_... especially in a case it may be your only, or #1 watch. we don't need to get into watches given to you by someone who isn't around anymore =\
> 
> good to hear you've found it!


----------



## Roflwithbj (Sep 16, 2015)

Taken for posterity. :sunglasses:


----------



## RoughChuckles (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi all, 

I've just registered and I thought my first post should be here as it's partly thanks to all you folk on this thread that I'm now in the possession of an SRP775. ?

After inheriting my grandfather's 1950s automatic watch I got interested in the subject and ended up here. I'm now lighter of pocket and heavier of wrist as a result! 

I've put it on a cheap rubber strap from Amazon which has turned out to be very comfy so it will do for now. 

Cheers.


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

RoughChuckles said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just registered and I thought my first post should be here as it's partly thanks to all you folk on this thread that I'm now in the possession of an SRP775. ?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## shahirmuaz (Aug 6, 2016)

MDT IT said:


> Grandfather and Grandson :-d
> 
> View attachment 9947858


Absolutely stunning, I'm trying very hard to restrain myself from getting a Pepsi turtle but your picture weakens me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

Some desk shots from today. Ive had the SRP775 for almost a week now. I'm loving this thing. Definitely a power watch! And it's my school colors, too! Go DePauw!


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I pulled the trigger on the PADI last week on Amazon UK, but I'm still waiting for them to ship, because it's out of stock and they have no idea when they will restock.
But the more I browse through this thread, the more I think I made a wrong decision...I'm liking the 777 much more than the PADI, but on the other hand I haven't really seen them in real life. Does anyone own both? Which one do you prefer? The PADI seems to be too "colorful" to me and the PADI text ruins the dial in my opinion..I think that the 777 is more versatile. On the other hand I always wanted a Pepsi bezel and I like the sunburst dial..Oh my..decisions..


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

therion said:


> I pulled the trigger on the PADI last week on Amazon UK, but I'm still waiting for them to ship, because it's out of stock and they have no idea when they will restock.
> But the more I browse through this thread, the more I think I made a wrong decision...I'm liking the 777 much more than the PADI, but on the other hand I haven't really seen them in real life. Does anyone own both? Which one do you prefer? The PADI seems to be too "colorful" to me and the PADI text ruins the dial in my opinion..I think that the 777 is more versatile. On the other hand I always wanted a Pepsi bezel and I like the sunburst dial..Oh my..decisions..


~~~get both!

problem solved=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

It's not like you're throwing down for a Rolex Sub and a Rolex GMT

lots of folks here own two Turtles


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

This seems to be a popular solution around here 
I agree that it's not really a fortune, but I already ordered a Tudor bronze last week and I'm about to pull the trigger on a preowned PAM, so I could experience some domestic violence if I get both :-D Maybe I should ask Santa to get me one ;-)


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arno24 (Aug 26, 2016)

Pic of my 6309 from July 1984 (same as my birthday) I really like this watch.

I would like to get one of the new SRP series watches for my son that was made on his birth month and year. 

Does anyone have a watch with a serial number that begins with the numbers 62, which means a February 2016 build date? 
I have been trying to find one, but want to check if anyone has a watch built on this date.

Appreciate the help


----------



## parade (Dec 16, 2015)

I just picked up a SRP775 when it was on sale. It's larger than what I am used to but I decided to get one anyways. It turns out that I enjoy wearing it, even with the larger dial, especially with a lighter strap!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Two turtles & two SKX's. when in doubt more is always better 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roflwithbj (Sep 16, 2015)

This is awesome! I have a 81 birthdate and would love to do the same thing. I can't even imagine how hard that would be though.


----------



## Arno24 (Aug 26, 2016)

It's not super hard, I suppose you just need a little luck and having an understanding of how the case numbering works.

I had originally bought one that was a 1981 build from the forums here then the same seller posted the 1984 watch and I asked to switch before he posted it. 

The issue I'm having with the SRP series is actually trying to find out if watches were built that month.


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

I have to say that I did exactlly the same!
Bought a PADI from Amazon UK for 300 euros delivered here in France.
Obviously it's out of stock and I have no idea when or if it will ever be delivered. If it is, it's an amazin deal.
At the same time I saw live the PADI and tge SRP777 in a shop in a shopping mall here in Paris.
Price tag on the PADI 429 euros and the SRP777 399.
I liked the PADI a lot but I also really liked the SRP777. The 777 was in a rubber band. So more sporty.
My wife loves the 777 more. Lol. The PADI is not too colourfull. At least in the shop it wasn't.
I have an Oris TT1 Chrono so it has a Coke bezel and my wife then thinks that everything with a 2 colour bezel is the same.
The 779 I don't like that it has a black dial and a pepsi bezel. I think it doesn't much.
It should have a blue dial!


therion said:


> I pulled the trigger on the PADI last week on Amazon UK, but I'm still waiting for them to ship, because it's out of stock and they have no idea when they will restock.
> But the more I browse through this thread, the more I think I made a wrong decision...I'm liking the 777 much more than the PADI, but on the other hand I haven't really seen them in real life. Does anyone own both? Which one do you prefer? The PADI seems to be too "colorful" to me and the PADI text ruins the dial in my opinion..I think that the 777 is more versatile. On the other hand I always wanted a Pepsi bezel and I like the sunburst dial..Oh my..decisions..


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Arno24 said:


> The issue I'm having with the SRP series is actually trying to find out if watches were built that month.


do you mean as opposed to any other Seiko's serial # in accordance to it's build/birth? or just in general?

i'm sure there's slight variance, i.e. my 775 is a 5N watch: was the whole thing simply brought together "IN" November? were all the parts built new in November? or was the movement built in August, the case cast in September, the caseback stamped in October? etc? with manufacturing on such a wide scale of Seiko, we can't really know, and should we _really_ think about it like that?

i'd rather just say it's a 5N watch =)


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

Being new to Seiko and only having my own watches to compare it to, has anyone noticed a slight grinding sensation when using the crown on the 777? My other watches are really smooth. Is this something to be concerned about? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arno24 (Aug 26, 2016)

Timetellinnoob I'm with you on this, there definitely is no way to know when all the different parts are made, and probably zero chance they were made at the same time. 

What I meant is that of all the SRP watches I have seen for sale, there are lots with a November 2015 "5N" serial such as yours, lots with 66 or 67 serials for June and July 2016, but I have never seen one with a 62 serial number. Perhaps seiko don't assemble every single month of the year, so certain months are skipped when the case back serial numbers are allocated.

I'm tying to see if anyone else has a watch with a 62 serial to know if I should continue my own search for one, or stop looking as they don't exist.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

oh, so you are specifically looking for a February '16 watch? i would guess they stamp casebacks for every month for batches assembled each month. so I would think they do exist. but yea, can never really know til you see one =|


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

thomisking said:


> Being new to Seiko and only having my own watches to compare it to, has anyone noticed a slight grinding sensation when using the crown on the 777? My other watches are really smooth. Is this something to be concerned about?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


My 773 has gritty crown action but my 777 is smooth. I've heard you might get a gritty crown from time to time with Seiko's and think that you can use dental floss or something like that to fix it.


----------



## Roflwithbj (Sep 16, 2015)

so did you just ask each seller for the serial number and you ran them to find the date you wanted? Any chance that 81 is still for sale? haha



Arno24 said:


> It's not super hard, I suppose you just need a little luck and having an understanding of how the case numbering works.
> 
> I had originally bought one that was a 1981 build from the forums here then the same seller posted the 1984 watch and I asked to switch before he posted it.
> 
> The issue I'm having with the SRP series is actually trying to find out if watches were built that month.


----------



## Arno24 (Aug 26, 2016)

Yep pretty much. Many times sellers will post pics of the case back, so it's easy enough to work out the date as seiko use a consistent number system. 

I just haven't seen as SRP variant watch with a case back number beginning with 62. So I'm starting to think no watches were made in February 2016.

As for the 81 year 6309, I don't think it's for sale still, but I suggest monitoring WatchRecon as the 6309's pop up pretty frequently. 

Good luck, and if any one has a SRP variant with a case number that begins with 62, please let me know.


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

Created to be worn ......every day 

View attachment 9969626


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Couldn't resist any longer. Thanks to Skywatches for a quick and seamless delivery!

As much as I despise the collar and pin system, I gotta admit, the bracelet is pretty darn comfortable.

Now if my StrapCode jubilee would hurry up and get here...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

...have a nice one ...


----------



## Roflwithbj (Sep 16, 2015)

What strap is this? Its attractive.


markmv said:


> View attachment 9972250
> 
> View attachment 9972258
> 
> View attachment 9972266


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

It's from eBay... 22mm Brown Vintage Style Genuine Leather Watchband Watch Strap Wristwatch Band | eBay


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm back in the saddle after I fracked up the chapter ring on my first one trying to change the crystal. I just opened it a few minutes ago. Here it is.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Oh Snap!

Lol - note the misaligned bezel insert I will be tinkering with that after work!!

Thanks to Enrique in F29 for a smooth transaction.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Grrrrr - on closer inspection it's the chapter ring. I guess it can wait until the Crystal Times Double Dome gets here for sortage.



srexy said:


> Oh Snap!
> 
> Lol - note the misaligned bezel insert I will be tinkering with that after work!!
> 
> Thanks to Enrique in F29 for a smooth transaction.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Just received mine from Kohl's.
Can't find any misalignment issues.










Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Can anyone ID this diver's extension on my new to me Turtle? I bought the setup used so am not sure of its provenance but I'm assuming it's a strapcode oyster bracelet with an OEM cheapo-ish Seiko clasp. The bracelet has MILTAT MT.045 etched on it. The clasp has STAINLESS STEEL-Z and U stamped on it.

How does the extension work?

The clasp is cheap feeling but the bracelet is nicely made.

EDIT: Photos would be handy...


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

This is as close as I come.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

srexy said:


> Can anyone ID this diver's extension on my new to me Turtle? I bought the setup used so am not sure of its provenance but I'm assuming it's a strapcode oyster bracelet with an OEM cheapo-ish Seiko clasp. The bracelet has MILTAT MT.045 etched on it. The clasp has STAINLESS STEEL-Z and U stamped on it.
> 
> How does the extension work?
> 
> ...


Push this part of clasp down to open. Kinda hard but once you open you will see how it works









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's a vid.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Dav25 said:


> Push this part of clasp down to open. Kinda hard but once you open you will see how it works





brandon\ said:


> Here's a vid.


Thanks!!! - it felt like I was going to bend something when I tried earlier...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

New Turtle SRP777 mod


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, i'm waiting to for my Out of Stock Padi from Amazon.. At the same time i'm waiting for some good black friday deal on the 777.. One can only hope..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

Does anybody have a new srp and have smaler wrists?
I really like the design but i have 16.5cm wrists and the srp is a big watch.. 

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need that strap for my padi!! Great look!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Is there a blue option of the Turtle rubber strap originally from Seiko? Also @Jeep99dad strap source?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

schmitza said:


> Does anybody have a new srp and have smaler wrists?
> I really like the design but i have 16.5cm wrists and the srp is a big watch..
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


I tend to wear my watches rather loosely with room for them to move a little, so I guess my wrist is a 6.5-7" depending on where the watch ends up sitting. Just 1cm up the wrist and it's 7". These two were in the 6.5" zone I reckon.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Is there a blue option of the Turtle rubber strap originally from Seiko? Also @Jeep99dad strap source?


Blue SEIKO OE Strap. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Roadking1102 said:


> I need that strap for my padi!! Great look!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





skylinegtr_34 said:


> Is there a blue option of the Turtle rubber strap originally from Seiko? Also @Jeep99dad strap source?


Thanks guys. I love the PADI and especially with the sapphire mod. It wears great on rubber and natos of course but I love canvas so that's my favorite combo. The strap is from my friend Art of DrunkArtStraps.

I also have a blue BC strap purchased from toxicnatos.

Cheers. B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Is there a blue option of the Turtle rubber strap originally from Seiko? Also @Jeep99dad strap source?


WatchGecko has a version in navy blue.










https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-pro-pu-rubber-z20-z22-type-watch-strap-2821.php


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

artblakey said:


> WatchGecko has a version in navy blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if it's soft silicon or hard plastic?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

artblakey said:


> WatchGecko has a version in navy blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made by BC too?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ebenke said:


> I wonder if it's soft silicon or hard plastic?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


LENGTH(S)140 / 85mm
THICKNESS2.85mm - 6.95mm
MATERIAL TYPEPolyurethane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> LENGTH(S)140 / 85mm
> THICKNESS2.85mm - 6.95mm
> MATERIAL TYPEPolyurethane
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry I don't know the properties of that material. Do you know if that's hard or soft?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

artblakey said:


> I tend to wear my watches rather loosely with room for them to move a little, so I guess my wrist is a 6.5-7" depending on where the watch ends up sitting. Just 1cm up the wrist and it's 7". These two were in the 6.5" zone I reckon.


Thanks ! 
Sweet combo !!!

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Just get a BC 284 flat-vent. flat-vent is what the OG turtles came on, the straps are super soft and high quality.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks guys. I love the PADI and especially with the sapphire mod. It wears great on rubber and natos of course but I love canvas so that's my favorite combo. The strap is from my friend Art of DrunkArtStraps.
> 
> I also have a blue BC strap purchased from toxicnatos.
> 
> ...


Your friend Art does some amazing work, just checked him out on Instagram. Now I need a few more straps. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Roadking1102 said:


> Your friend Art does some amazing work, just checked him out on Instagram. Now I need a few more straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish he was still taking orders. Any other options for canvas than DAS?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On toxic black nato on the left wrist (Delhi time) and on chocolate bar reissue on the right wrist (Saigon time) as I'm off for a couple days work and leisure in Vietnam and Thailand ⌚️










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Back on the bracelet for awhile.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seiko Turtle Padi on a GasGasBones strap:


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

My turtles.

6309-7049







SRP787







SRPA019







Marcelo
_________


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

THG said:


> On toxic black nato on the left wrist (Delhi time) and on chocolate bar reissue on the right wrist (Saigon time) as I'm off for a couple days work and leisure in Vietnam and Thailand ⌚️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's the web site for saigon time? can't seem to find it. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

schmitza said:


> Does anybody have a new srp and have smaler wrists?
> I really like the design but i have 16.5cm wrists and the srp is a big watch..
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


I have a reasonably flat 16.5cm wrist and it wears fantastically well. Because the lugs curve down it wears better than my SKXs and doesn't twist on my wrist like they do.


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

srexy said:


> I have a reasonably flat 16.5cm wrist and it wears fantastically well. Because the lugs curve down it wears better than my SKXs and doesn't twist on my wrist like they do.


This it not okey  
I really hate all these pictures  haha
To be serious .. it looks really damm good on your wrist !

I tried a padi with the bracelet in a shop here in sweden and the lugs didnt stick out of the "flat" bit on the wrists and a srp with the rubber should fit even better cause the bracelet will always make the lug2lug longer ? Or am i wrong?

Btw.. to find a automatic seiko in a shop in sweden is freakin hard !!! Haha

But i really love my skx !!!! And my mind tells me to get a srp but my wallet says something els haha

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> I wish he was still taking orders. Any other options for canvas than DAS?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Nothing of the caliber Drunk Art is doing.. I looked... I'm going to wait and hit him up big when he opens up the books again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Roadking1102 said:


> Nothing of the caliber Drunk Art is doing.. I looked... I'm going to wait and hit him up big when he opens up the books again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out Diaboliq Straps....never bought but just discovered him and the straps look good

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Check out Diaboliq Straps....never bought but just discovered him and the straps look good
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Diaboliq is really top notch based on my experience


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

I swear a jubilee makes any watch look ten times better and ten times more comfortable.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BOOM!! DRUM ROLL................... I'd like to introduce the all new....

''BLUE LAGOON LIMITED EDITION' PROSPEX TURTLE

This will be very popular.


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

Cobia said:


> BOOM!! DRUM ROLL................... I'd like to introduce the all new....
> 
> ''BLUE LAGOON LIMITED EDITION' PROSPEX TURTLE
> 
> This will be very popular.


All the nice aspects of the PADI with none of the distractions (in my view, of course!).


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

MandoBear said:


> All the nice aspects of the PADI with none of the distractions (in my view, of course!).


Agree, its a bit classier and simpler, I've already got a blue one so i'll skip this but will get a PADI in the next release, but i really like this watch, i like em both a lot.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Cobia said:


> BOOM!! DRUM ROLL................... I'd like to introduce the all new....
> 
> ''BLUE LAGOON LIMITED EDITION' PROSPEX TURTLE
> 
> ...


I'll have to see more pics of it. Right now, it looks like crap. The teal/turquoise/sea-green bezel doesn't match the sunburst blue dial. And the yellow seconds hand looks like a complete and utter after thought considering there isn't any other yellow accents to tie it in.

It's one big ol' bleh for me at this point.

(And that's not even considering the LE status that's sure to push the price to close to $1k.)

It just seems very lazy from Seiko.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> I'll have to see more pics of it. Right now, it looks like crap. The teal/turquoise/sea-green bezel doesn't match the sunburst blue dial. And the yellow seconds hand looks like a complete and utter after thought considering there isn't any other yellow accents to tie it in.
> 
> It's one big ol' bleh for me at this point.
> 
> ...


I agree the pricing of these limited editions are nonsense, theres no way im paying double for something just because its a different colour, im totally happy with the stock blue one or prepared to pay an extra $40 on a PADI when the new batch is out, i can live with that, but not a few hundred.

What they've done here is cash in on the popularity of the sunburst in the PADI, they've had great feedback and its basically sold out, they are giving people more of what they know they want and getting a premium for it, these limited editions are just a shameless money grab, G-Shock is a lot worse with limited editions, they play their customers for fools and they keep buying them.

I don't mind this colour scheme, i recon it will look very nice in hand.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

After months of trying to solve my various problems with my Malaysian bought SRP775 through Seiko Portugal, and one final time through Seiko Spain....Seiko did this;

My outgoing 775, with all the misaligned chapter/bezel and english/spanish day wheel that Seiko Spain replaced my original english/roman numeral day wheel with:









This arrived today! Not being bought in Portugal, they didn't have to replace it. Besides everything lining up, they went the extra mile and sourced a version with the day wheel in english/roman numeral which is not sold in Portugal or Spain.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks like the blue SRP773 on bracelet is available in the states. It's on the Seiko USA website now:

Seiko USA / Collections / Prospex / Men / Watch Model / SRP773

I noticed that Long Island Watch recently started stocking this model too.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

My first turtle. Once all of the parts that I've ordered arrive, it will be modded!


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

Cobia said:


> BOOM!! DRUM ROLL................... I'd like to introduce the all new....
> 
> ''BLUE LAGOON LIMITED EDITION' PROSPEX TURTLE
> 
> ...


Man, I dont know which looks worst, this one or the LE Zimbe. Personally, I think any of the regular Turtle reissues look better.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

hey for me, any SE that doesn't do a parts-bin clearout for their handset is miles ahead of any one that does.

_still _having nightmares about the SE Thailand MM from a couple years back that had mixed hands.... ugghhh....


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> I'll have to see more pics of it. Right now, it looks like crap. The teal/turquoise/sea-green bezel doesn't match the sunburst blue dial. And the yellow seconds hand looks like a complete and utter after thought considering there isn't any other yellow accents to tie it in.
> 
> It's one big ol' bleh for me at this point.
> 
> ...


The marks for 12 3 6 and 9 on the chapter ring are yellow. But yeah they may not be enough to tie it together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

dsquared24 said:


> The marks for 12 3 6 and 9 on the chapter ring are yellow. But yeah they may not be enough to tie it together.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good eye. Didn't notice that until you mentioned it. Yeah, may be a little too subtle.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

;-)


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

[No firearm pics please]

I just got a skx007 for the first time a month ago and was allready then not shure of how it would fit me cause no watch over 41 fits my small wrists ...
Just loved it when i got it and then i saw the srp777 on james stacys instagram and hey it looked even more cool and then thensam procidior went on if it would fit me or not and a good priced new srp779 came up on a swedish forum and i bought it .. got it this friday and i really freaking love it !!!!

As a watchnerd i think i need a srp777 now to.... i havent got the watchflue for some times now but the seiko brings back the fun in thease good priced watches !!!!!!
.

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

I just got a skx007 for the first time a month ago and was allready then not shure of how it would fit me cause no watch over 41 fits my small wrists ...
Just loved it when i got it and then i saw the srp777 on james stacys instagram and hey it looked even more cool and then thensam procidior went on if it would fit me or not and a good priced new srp779 came up on a swedish forum and i bought it .. got it this friday and i really freaking love it !!!!

As a watchnerd i think i need a srp777 now to.... i havent got the watchflue for some times now but the seiko brings back the fun in thease good priced watches !!!!!!
.

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Awesome, glad to hear, these turtles are the best thing seiko has done in a long time, im eyeing another too, congrats!


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

Cobia said:


> I just got a skx007 for the first time a month ago and was allready then not shure of how it would fit me cause no watch over 41 fits my small wrists ...
> Just loved it when i got it and then i saw the srp777 on james stacys instagram and hey it looked even more cool and then thensam procidior went on if it would fit me or not and a good priced new srp779 came up on a swedish forum and i bought it .. got it this friday and i really freaking love it !!!!
> 
> As a watchnerd i think i need a srp777 now to.... i havent got the watchflue for some times now but the seiko brings back the fun in thease good priced watches !!!!!!
> ...


Awesome, glad to hear, these turtles are the best thing seiko has done in a long time, im eyeing another too, congrats![/QUOTE]
I ordered another one like 5 hours after i got the srp but it's not in stock .. a srpa21 padi from amazon uk for 250 punds, aroubd 280 dollars brand new but there are rumours that the padi is all sold out from seiko and will not be made any more but hey ... well se ! 
It says temporarly out of stock så if they get them again they will shipp one to me if they dont get them i will buy a srp777 (might buy one even if i get a padi cause this watch is soooooo goood ??)

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

I ordered another one like 5 hours after i got the srp but it's not in stock .. a srpa21 padi from amazon uk for 250 punds said:


> I also have a srpa21 PADI order from amazon uk at 242 pounds so less than 300 euros but since I don't know if this is going to be fullfilled I bought a srp777 from the states at.. 224 dollars from the bay.. let's see if it gets stuck in the french customs..


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> I also have a srpa21 PADI order from amazon uk at 242 pounds so less than 300 euros but since I don't know if this is going to be fullfilled I bought a srp777 from the states at.. 224 dollars from the bay.. let's see if it gets stuck in the french customs..


Hope for the best !!!! 
And you cant get to many turles ..

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## csw92 (Sep 13, 2016)

samshy said:


> Just received mine from Kohl's.
> Can't find any misalignment issues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


Looks like your minute hand is a little misaligned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

If anybody is interested in the blue 773, I just stumbled across this on eBay.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-PROSPEX...ATIC-200m-DIVERS-WATCH-SRP773K1-/391626276268

$240 and he's encouraging offers.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> If anybody is interested in the blue 773, I just stumbled across this on eBay.
> 
> SEIKO PROSPEX TURTLE BRAND NEW MENS AUTOMATIC 200m DIVERS WATCH SRP773K1 | eBay
> 
> $240 and he's encouraging offers.


Good find and its a lovely piece.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> I also have a srpa21 PADI order from amazon uk at 242 pounds so less than 300 euros but since I don't know if this is going to be fullfilled I bought a srp777 from the states at.. 224 dollars from the bay.. let's see if it gets stuck in the french customs..


A new run of PADI's is being made as we speak and will be hitting stores mid december over heard although some stores say it will be a bit later.
These are not a 1 run limited edition.
cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> If anybody is interested in the blue 773, I just stumbled across this on eBay.
> 
> SEIKO PROSPEX TURTLE BRAND NEW MENS AUTOMATIC 200m DIVERS WATCH SRP773K1 | eBay
> 
> $240 and he's encouraging offers.


Good find and its a lovely piece.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Decisions decisions... One PADI turtle (SRPA21), or two monsters (SRP307 + 309)? I'm leaning toward the two monsters.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Fixed the chapter ring alignment and gave myself a hand in the process:


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Just got a srp773 in the mail today and was wondering if anyone had any issues with the crown on their turtles. Mine unscrews fine but when I wiggle the crown a little I can audibly hear what seems like grease inside the crown, like when you play with slime or something. I guess the extra grease(?) would be fine down the road but it doesn't seem normal at all...


----------



## kingma15 (Feb 21, 2016)

First Seiko. Just delivered. Shout out to creation watches. Very happy.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

kingma15 said:


> First Seiko. Just delivered. Shout out to creation watches. Very happy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Looks great !! 
Congrats!

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

onomato said:


> Just got a srp773 in the mail today and was wondering if anyone had any issues with the crown on their turtles. Mine unscrews fine but when I wiggle the crown a little I can audibly hear what seems like grease inside the crown, like when you play with slime or something. I guess the extra grease(?) would be fine down the road but it doesn't seem normal at all...


That's a very odd sound to be hearing? I can't even imagine it! They do vary in smoothness, which is expected at this price point, but nothing like what you described on my 3 turtles.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I just got a handful of natos from the Clockwork Synergy sale in the mail yesterday. I ordered the black and grey-stripped in 18, 20, and 22mm. The black and grey doesn't look quite right on my blue 773 - so now I'm thinking I need a black 777 for that strap. 

Buying a watch for a strap - that seems a little backwards.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

onomato said:


> Just got a srp773 in the mail today and was wondering if anyone had any issues with the crown on their turtles. Mine unscrews fine but when I wiggle the crown a little I can audibly hear what seems like grease inside the crown, like when you play with slime or something. I guess the extra grease(?) would be fine down the road but it doesn't seem normal at all...


Yes mate they are gritty when you get them but that goes very quickly, i recon they have put some anti seize paste in there or something like that, it was very pronounced in mine when i got it, now its totally gone.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> I just got a handful of natos from the Clockwork Synergy sale in the mail yesterday. I ordered the black and grey-stripped in 18, 20, and 22mm. The black and grey doesn't look quite right on my blue 773 - so now I'm thinking I need a black 777 for that strap.
> 
> Buying a watch for a strap - that seems a little backwards.


Only on WUS lol, but you are right, you can't leave that strap lonely!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> I just got a handful of natos from the Clockwork Synergy sale in the mail yesterday. I ordered the black and grey-stripped in 18, 20, and 22mm. The black and grey doesn't look quite right on my blue 773 - so now I'm thinking I need a black 777 for that strap.
> 
> Buying a watch for a strap - that seems a little backwards.


I concur!


----------



## King_Joe (Oct 7, 2015)

Here is my PADI on a lovely nato from CSW


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 10058722


Cool strap. What is it?


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

King_Joe said:


> Here is my PADI on a lovely nato from CSW


Handsome combo!!!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

countingseconds said:


> Cool strap. What is it?


I'm guessing it's the Uncle Seiko waffle.


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

I appreciate the responses, it was pretty disconcerting so now it's headed back to the seller. Back to the hunt for a turtle.... padi or 773...or blue lagoon...man.


Cobia said:


> Yes mate they are gritty when you get them but that goes very quickly, i recon they have put some anti seize paste in there or something like that, it was very pronounced in mine when i got it, now its totally gone.





artblakey said:


> That's a very odd sound to be hearing? I can't even imagine it! They do vary in smoothness, which is expected at this price point, but nothing like what you described on my 3 turtles.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

countingseconds said:


> Cool strap. What is it?


Thanks! Brandon is correct, Uncle Seiko waffle.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

King_Joe said:


> Here is my PADI on a lovely nato from CSW


That's the perfect Nato strap for the Padi Turtle. Well done.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Delivered today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hump Day:sy::Turtle on Maddog Baseball Glove shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## lazysquare (Feb 22, 2016)

Where did you order from? I got one from creation a month back, mis-aligned chapter ring, so it went back. Got one from amazon yesterday, same thing again, sent it back. Won't order another unless I can see it in person!



Eggsy said:


> Delivered today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Hump Day:sy::Turtle on Maddog Baseball Glove shoes
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


The turtle is one of the best looking divers with leather !!!!!

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

lazysquare said:


> Where did you order from? I got one from creation a month back, mis-aligned chapter ring, so it went back. Got one from amazon yesterday, same thing again, sent it back. Won't order another unless I can see it in person!


I got it from Creation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

Eggsy said:


> I got it from Creation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They seem to make more than they can handle !

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Back on the stock rubber until my better quality leather strap arrives


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

lazysquare said:


> Where did you order from? I got one from creation a month back, mis-aligned chapter ring, so it went back. Got one from amazon yesterday, same thing again, sent it back. Won't order another unless I can see it in person!


I got mine on eBay from seller timelesswatchstore. I messaged him before shipment asking to send me one that is aligned. He responded, and came through! It isn't 100% perfect, but pretty darn close. Plus, when I open it up to mod it, I'll fix it.

Not to mention, what I paid for it was a steal in my opinion. I paid about $120 less than what Creation sells them for. Granted, mine isn't a J model.

That said, I have seen them in stock at Kohl's and JCPenny.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holja (Sep 12, 2016)

SRP777 on Amazon now for $233.11 by RDBrands. I just bought one. Link:

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SRP777-Automatic-Diver-Rubber/dp/B01AMILO22


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306-7001 from June 1977.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

holja said:


> SRP777 on Amazon now for $233.11 by RDBrands. I just bought one. Link:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SRP777-Automatic-Diver-Rubber/dp/B01AMILO22


A steal for that price. If it's misaligned, get it fixed. It's an easy fix.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## holja (Sep 12, 2016)

Yeah that's what I thought so I wanted to post it here. Looks like the current lowest price on Amazon is $295.99 so I'm pretty glad I jumped on it when I did. One seller had the SRP775 on sale for like $256 and I was seriously tempted but I liked the 777 better. Sometimes patience works out.

About the misaligned bezel: how does one fix that? Is the insert held in place with tape? If so, couldn't one pop out the insert, realign it, then press it back down?



Hwkaholic said:


> A steal for that price. If it's misaligned, get it fixed. It's an easy fix.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

holja said:


> Yeah that's what I thought so I wanted to post it here. Looks like the current lowest price on Amazon is $295.99 so I'm pretty glad I jumped on it when I did. One seller had the SRP775 on sale for like $256 and I was seriously tempted but I liked the 777 better. Sometimes patience works out.
> 
> About the misaligned bezel: how does one fix that? Is the insert held in place with tape? If so, couldn't one pop out the insert, realign it, then press it back down?


Its the chapter ring that's misaligned not the bezel insert. Will need to remove crystal for that unless someone knows another way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

holja said:


> Yeah that's what I thought so I wanted to post it here. Looks like the current lowest price on Amazon is $295.99 so I'm pretty glad I jumped on it when I did. One seller had the SRP775 on sale for like $256 and I was seriously tempted but I liked the 777 better. Sometimes patience works out.
> 
> About the misaligned bezel: how does one fix that? Is the insert held in place with tape? If so, couldn't one pop out the insert, realign it, then press it back down?


I haven't opened up the turtle yet, but if it's anything like the SKX, which I presume that it is, then is just inserted into the case and held in place by tension between the dial, the case and the crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

This is my compromise for peeling my Turtle off my wrist. It's sitting on my desk as I work today.


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

on a GasGasBones strap:


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## ah_neo (May 10, 2016)

gonna get a turtle soon, need to know the variants avail.

srp773, 775, 777 and padi and any other models? Limited editions?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

ah_neo said:


> gonna get a turtle soon, need to know the variants avail.
> 
> srp773, 775, 777 and padi and any other models? Limited editions?


SRP773 (blue)










SRP775 (black and gold)










SRP777 (black)










SRP779 (black and pepsi)










SRP787 (blue) & SRP789 (red)










SRPA19 (Zimbe)










SRPA21 (PADI)










SRPB11 (Blue Lagoon)


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> SRP773 (blue)


Very thorough! Thank you Brandon


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

SPRA21J1...


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

The blue lagoon is growing on me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Decisions. Decisions.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Hwkaholic said:


> Decisions. Decisions.


Great Pic - 
He'll yeah it's 5 o'clock somewhere!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

ebenke said:


> The blue lagoon is growing on me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$571.

https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/produ...-blue-lagoon-turtle-limited-editions-srpb11k1

I love my 773 Blue Turtle and I'm thinking of picking up a 777 Black Turtle, but these are not $500 watches.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> $571.
> 
> https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/produ...-blue-lagoon-turtle-limited-editions-srpb11k1
> 
> I love my 773 Blue Turtle and I'm thinking of picking up a 777 Black Turtle, but these are not $500 watches.


They will be for the idiots that have to be the first on the block to have them. Much like the fools who stand in line to get the newest iPhone.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> They will be for the idiots that have to be the first on the block to have them. Much like the fools who stand in line to get the newest iPhone.


Except the iPhone doesn't get cheaper after a few months....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Except the iPhone doesn't get cheaper after a few months....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Except they usually are the ones released before all the bugs are worked out.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Except they usually are the ones released before all the bugs are worked out.


The hardware doesn't change.....the software gets updated. Has nothing to do with the actual phone itself.

Bad analogy from you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> The hardware doesn't change.....the software gets updated. Has nothing to do with the actual phone itself.
> 
> Bad analogy from you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This isn't a software issue.

Apple's iPhone 6, 6 Plus are failing early thanks to 'touch disease,' bending problems - ExtremeTech
https://www.extremetech.com/mobile/...arly-thanks-to-touch-disease-bending-problems


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> $571.
> 
> https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/produ...-blue-lagoon-turtle-limited-editions-srpb11k1
> 
> I love my 773 Blue Turtle and I'm thinking of picking up a 777 Black Turtle, but these are not $500 watches.


No they are not. The dial color looks identical to my PADI anyway.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> This isn't a software issue.
> 
> Apple's iPhone 6, 6 Plus are failing early thanks to 'touch disease,' bending problems - ExtremeTech
> https://www.extremetech.com/mobile/...arly-thanks-to-touch-disease-bending-problems


I hear you. I don't like the analogy. Carry on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I hear you. I don't like the analogy. Carry on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries. Perhaps I woke up grumpy this morning.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

New cheapie Velcro strap. Possibly the most comfortable strap I own.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

ebenke said:


> No they are not. The dial color looks identical to my PADI anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How many are they "limited" to?

The Zimbe is pulling $850+ still for used ones.


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

Picked up a few straps for the 775 from BluShark during their Black Friday deal. 4 NATOs for 27 bucks. Which one is your favorite?









Edit: I just realized my bezel is off by one click. OCD is kicking in. Might need new photos...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

phisch said:


> Edit: I just realized my bezel is off by one click. OCD is kicking in. Might need new photos...


Nah. That's your chapter ring.

Just kidding.


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> SRP773 (blue)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lineup, great Job!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Marine Master Dial will fit on/in the turtle? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Does anyone know if the Marine Master Dial will fit on/in the turtle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


´...a very different















regards


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

airdiver said:


> ´...a very different
> 
> View attachment 10105746
> View attachment 10105762
> ...


I've seen SKX mods with the dial. So it fits on a 7s26. Don't see why it wouldn't fit on a 4r36. Only concern, I think, would be is the date wheel alignment.

This isn't mine. Taken from google.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> I've seen SKX mods with the dial. So it fits on a 7s26. Don't see why it wouldn't fit on a 4r36. Only concern, I think, would be is the date wheel alignment.


Yea it should work. MM dials have been used on 7s26, 6r15 and nh35 (unbranded 4r35) for ages. They're all the same size. No reason why an MM dial won't work on the 4r36 movement of an srp turtle.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

My first modern turtle, it is much nicer seeing it in person. That strap is really comfy. I got it from a local retailer for about $220 and the best part is I can check the alignment of chapter ring before buying and it is perfect or near perfect! Love this watch! Sorry I didn't even set the time before taking the picture. :-d


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

My SRP777 on the original Seiko bracelet.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mrdata (Apr 21, 2016)

PADI rocks 



















Regards, Dirk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

The stock strap is really very good. I have a few mods in mind for my SRP777 but this photo just brings back to focus the fact that this is a very good looking watch with the performance to match!



harry-g said:


> My first modern turtle, it is much nicer seeing it in person. That strap is really comfy. I got it from a local retailer for about $220 and the best part is I can check the alignment of chapter ring before buying and it is perfect or near perfect! Love this watch! Sorry I didn't even set the time before taking the picture. :-d
> 
> View attachment 10110274


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Just put in an order for a 777, my 775 was feeling lonely!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

So I actually couldn't resist the Kolhs deal and will be welcoming a 775 to join my 777!!

Would love some input on how it wears on the bracelet. I am assuming it is similar to my orange monster as far as weight, but I'm guessing it may actually be more comfortable giving the wider flat case?


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bosman said:


> So I actually couldn't resist the Kolhs deal and will be welcoming a 775 to join my 777!!
> 
> Would love some input on how it wears on the bracelet. I am assuming it is similar to my orange monster as far as weight, but I'm guessing it may actually be more comfortable giving the wider flat case?


That's a good comparison as I have both you mentioned as well. The 775 is comfortable on the bracelet to me, and may wear just a tad flatter on the wrist due to the cushion case.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Bosman said:


> So I actually couldn't resist the Kolhs deal and will be welcoming a 775 to join my 777!!
> 
> Would love some input on how it wears on the bracelet. I am assuming it is similar to my orange monster as far as weight, but I'm guessing it may actually be more comfortable giving the wider flat case?


To me the bracelet makes the lug to lug seem longer because it effectively fills in the cutout between the lugs to make the whole case look bigger.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Raydius said:


> To me the bracelet makes the lug to lug seem longer because it effectively fills in the cutout between the lugs to make the whole case look bigger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Hopefully not to much longer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

New pick-up from Macy's to go with my 777 from Kohl's. I've got a navy ToxicRubber on the way as well to mount up. The bracelet is nice, but your typical Seiko offering.


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

Are the hour hands on those PADI turtles identical to the standard model?


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

harry-g said:


> Are the hour hands on those PADI turtles identical to the standard model?


They're identical to the silver framed hour hand from a 773 or 777.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Loving this combo


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

BrandonR said:


> New pick-up from Macy's to go with my 777 from Kohl's. I've got a navy ToxicRubber on the way as well to mount up. The bracelet is nice, but your typical Seiko offering.


Shoulda gone with the Borealis rubber. By most accounts, it's 95%+ as good as Isofrane. Very soft. Very pliable. Very comfortable. I've seen in more than one post that the ToxicRubbers are stiff. Even one of the reviewers on the ToxicNATO website said he had to boil his on a coffee cup like people do with their Seiko Z22's. Not necessary at all with the Borealis. Ready to wear right out of the package.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

These damn PADIs keep calling my name...



Roadking1102 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pull the trigger , you wont regret it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

anyone know if the Turtle crystal is the same size as the Sumo's crystal ?


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Pentameter said:


> anyone know if the Turtle crystal is the same size as the Sumo's crystal ?


it's not

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Srexy.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

broonzbane said:


> Shoulda gone with the Borealis rubber. By most accounts, it's 95%+ as good as Isofrane. Very soft. Very pliable. Very comfortable. I've seen in more than one post that the ToxicRubbers are stiff. Even one of the reviewers on the ToxicNATO website said he had to boil his on a coffee cup like people do with their Seiko Z22's. Not necessary at all with the Borealis. Ready to wear right out of the package.


Thanks for the info, but I was aware of the differences going in and I like supporting Terry. I don't mind boiling a strap if needed to get the fit better.


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

srexy said:


> These damn PADIs keep calling my name...


Buuuy buy buy buy

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Ebenke!...


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

*SRP777 $239 @ Amazon, Two left*

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SRP777-Prospex-Automatic-Rubber/dp/B01ARYT23O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1481200194&sr=8-1&keywords=seiko+srp777


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

*Re: SRP777 $239 @ Amazon, Two left*



shakin_jake said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SRP777-Prospex-Automatic-Rubber/dp/B01ARYT23O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1481200194&sr=8-1&keywords=seiko+srp777


Elite Acc has them for $240.71, free ship, check that page...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> SRP773 (blue)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT:


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

Turtle time









Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> EDIT:


Why all these ugly colors by Seiko. Just a simple orange dial and all would be well.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

59yukon01 said:


> Why all these ugly colors by Seiko. Just a simple orange dial and all would be well.


Rolex made a green bezel and dial, so they have to do that too ..


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

stockae92 said:


> Rolex made a green bezel and dial, so they have to do that too ..


Yeah the Rolex green dial is ugly also. In fact I don't like any green dials regardless of brand.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Yeah the Rolex green dial is ugly also. In fact I don't like any green dials regardless of brand.


Not everyone has the same taste in watches or colors of. Personally, I don't love the green either, but some may think it's amazing. To each his own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ebenke said:


> Not everyone has the same taste in watches or colors of. Personally, I don't love the green either, but some may think it's amazing. To each his own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed! Just my opinion. Whereas I love the Orange, others may think it ugly.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Hmm. Has anybody successfully used a yobokies coin edge bezel on a new turtle?

I put mine on today and it's frozen stuck. Won't rotate and there's zero gap between bezel and case, so I'm having a hell of a time trying to take the thing off. My case is suffering pretty bad from the attempts. :/

I remember having similar fitment problems with his bezel for stargate too, but decided to take a chance again. Sigh.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

rawrfische said:


> Hmm. Has anybody successfully used a yobokies coin edge bezel on a new turtle?
> 
> I put mine on today and it's frozen stuck. Won't rotate and there's zero gap between bezel and case, so I'm having a hell of a time trying to take the thing off. My case is suffering pretty bad from the attempts. :/
> 
> ...


From my experience with my 775 and 773, the turtle bezel has extremely tight clearance, and if it's not rotating, it means it's either not on all the way, or the gasket is twisted around and getting caught. I'd recommend reusing your old gasket (not sure if the Yobokies one came with one) if it's not fitting. I did so with my Stargate bezel from Yobokies and it fits a lot better than when I first got it.

Hope this helps!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Agreed! Just my opinion. Whereas I love the Orange, others may think it ugly.


~~~after acquiring the 775, then the 777, as much as I liked all of the other color variants, I told my self I wouldn't buy any more Turtles, but I may break that vow if Seiko has the marketing smarts to come out with an orange dialed SRP Turtle

As to the green dialed SRP another member posted pics of, green dial divers aren't my thing. It's a catchy looking watch and I'd imagine others here would buy one. After all, Rolex sold a ton of Hulk Submariners...makes sense from a marketing angle for Seiko to follow suit, now let's hope the orange dial SRP Turtle makes a debut, and soon=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
America will never be destroyed from the outside. If we falter and lose our freedoms, it will be because we destroyed ourselves ~~ Abraham Lincoln


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Hmm if I can ever get the thing off, I'll try the old gasket. The original gasket is significantly thicker the one yobokies provided and it felt like the bezel wouldn't snap down if I used it.

The bezel has taken significant damage just from prying attempts. If the thing ever comes off, I'll make a removal notch on it where the damage is. Kind of like the notch on the sumo bezel.

Really bummed about this. Thank you for the advice.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

IF you have one of those 3 pronged caseback openers try snugging it down tight on the bezel and then using it as a clamp to twist the bezel until it's a bit looser. Just keep twisting it around a few times until you find part of the rotation that's loose then try to pry the bezel off. Once you've gotten to that point use a small snap blade knife to start the process. Don't ask me how I know...











rawrfische said:


> Hmm if I can ever get the thing off, I'll try the old gasket. The original gasket is significantly thicker the one yobokies provided and it felt like the bezel wouldn't snap down if I used it.
> 
> The bezel has taken significant damage just from prying attempts. If the thing ever comes off, I'll make a removal notch on it where the damage is. Kind of like the notch on the sumo bezel.
> 
> ...


----------



## MandoBear (Apr 7, 2010)

I must admit... I quite like the green. I'd want to see some better photos (or in the metal) before parting with my cash though. And agreed, an orange dial on this model would be super-sweet. No question.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I really, really like my SKX011, but I would sell it to jump on an orange turtle.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Gentlemen enjoy this MOD from a friend

http://...............com/modified-seiko-srp777/

Click on the link for his website. Very nice guy to deal with. Send him a message on his website if your interested in the mods.

Here's a taste:


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Why all these ugly colors by Seiko. Just a simple orange dial and all would be well.


I love the more unusual colours from seiko like this, they've never really made many green traditional style classic divers like this, they've made 50+ different orange dial divers if you take into account all of the different monster models, and while id love an orange one too its great to see stuff like this green one even though its not everybody's cup of tea.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

picklepossy said:


> Gentlemen enjoy this MOD from a friend
> 
> http://...............com/modified-seiko-srp777/
> 
> ...


Link doesn't work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Hwkaholic said:


> Link doesn't work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


www................com

Then click on Seiko 777.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

picklepossy said:


> www................com
> 
> Then click on Seiko 777.


I just tried it also. Weird it's as if WUS blocks it. Send me a PM and will forward it to you.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

picklepossy said:


> I just tried it also. Weird it's as if WUS blocks it. Send me a PM and will forward it to you.


Could you pm me the link also? Those look wicked!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

picklepossy said:


> I just tried it also. Weird it's as if WUS blocks it. Send me a PM and will forward it to you.


Will work in a browser but not in the app

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuntman (Aug 14, 2012)

Could you pm me the link also? Thanks in advance


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

See if this link works:

http://23-59.net/product/signed-crown-for-seiko-srp777-srp775-77x-turtle-series/


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

srexy said:


> IF you have one of those 3 pronged caseback openers try snugging it down tight on the bezel and then using it as a clamp to twist the bezel until it's a bit looser. Just keep twisting it around a few times until you find part of the rotation that's loose then try to pry the bezel off. Once you've gotten to that point use a small snap blade knife to start the process. Don't ask me how I know...
> 
> View attachment 10146162


Haha never thought to use one of those. Though I did use everything else to no avail. Even a locking plier wouldn't get that thing to twist.

Sadly, my stuck bezel saga came to an end and the result is my padi guts and sapphire have been pulled from a badly damaged case which is still stuck solid to an even more badly damaged bezel.

Live and learn, I guess. I've had some bad fitment issues in the past with certain aftermarket bezels. But I took a chance and paid dearly for it.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

rawrfische said:


> Haha never thought to use one of those. Though I did use everything else to no avail. Even a locking plier wouldn't get that thing to twist.
> 
> Sadly, my stuck bezel saga came to an end and the result is my padi guts and sapphire have been pulled from a badly damaged case which is still stuck solid to an even more badly damaged bezel.
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry to hear that it ended up so badly! If it's any solace - my own episode ended up in mangling of an almost pristine SKX case that I was getting ready to sell... Fortunately I was able to "cold-forge" and dremel out most of the damage but my hopes of selling it in mint condition were dashed and it's now a "keeper".

I'd like to know if it was a jammed gasket that caused the issue - now that you've removed the crystal and the case is full-on basket - can you jimmy the bezel off and do a post-mortem on it?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

rawrfische said:


> Haha never thought to use one of those. Though I did use everything else to no avail. Even a locking plier wouldn't get that thing to twist.
> 
> Sadly, my stuck bezel saga came to an end and the result is my padi guts and sapphire have been pulled from a badly damaged case which is still stuck solid to an even more badly damaged bezel.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. I took a chunk out of the chapter ring on my first 773 when installing a sapphire. I used a die in my press that was just a tad too big.


----------



## holja (Sep 12, 2016)

I finally got my SRP777 in and I really like it. The watch looks great. But the bezel is extremely stiff and difficult to turn. My SKA371 is much smoother in comparison. I've already tried lubing it with silicone spray but that didn't make a difference. Is this just normal for the Turtles? On one hand it will be nice to know the bezel won't turn during a dive but it will also be more difficult to get the bezel in position.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

holja said:


> I finally got my SRP777 in and I really like it. The watch looks great. But the bezel is extremely stiff and difficult to turn. My SKA371 is much smoother in comparison. I've already tried lubing it with silicone spray but that didn't make a difference. Is this just normal for the Turtles? On one hand it will be nice to know the bezel won't turn during a dive but it will also be more difficult to get the bezel in position.


My thought is I would much rather have it harder to turn than easier. That way I don't 'accidentally' move it. I have one SKX that moves far too easily. Always having to 'reset' it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holja (Sep 12, 2016)

That's true. It just becomes even harder to turn when it's wet because of the grip. So I may have issues setting the time in the water before going down. 

But is this just normal for the Turtle?


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

I can't get enough of the blue Saturday on this dial!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

srexy said:


> I'd like to know if it was a jammed gasket that caused the issue - now that you've removed the crystal and the case is full-on basket - can you jimmy the bezel off and do a post-mortem on it?


Jammed against the gasket is the most likely scenario. I pushed the gasket snugly into the groove before pressing the bezel down, but I can't think of another reason why it would get stuck the way it is.

I've been trying to get the bezel off from the inside of the case, but to no avail. Even managed to break a knife tip on it lol. If it ever comes off, I'll pm you about it though.

And thanks for the consolation, Brandon. Casualties are an unfortunate consequence in this hobby haha.

Meanwhile, I've got a 773 on the way. Turtle love never dies.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

picklepossy said:


>


Love the 777 !!! 👌🖒

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

schmitza said:


> Love the 777 !!! ?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


That's a sweet shot. Love the matt classic look of the 777 as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

PrinceT said:


> That's a sweet shot. Love the matt classic look of the 777 as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a reall classic ! 
I honestly think this is a perfect watch !!!

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## holja (Sep 12, 2016)

Here's my SRP777. It's on a Strapcode/Miltat Endmill with ratcheting buckle. I'm probably going to save the stock rubber for hard use and diving.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

On a Handley Roma Silicone Strap my friend @Nubskillz gave to me yesterday. Good looking out! Very comfortable.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

My SRP775 with Sapphire Double Domed on a five ring Zulu.


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

View attachment IMG_7853.jpg


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

rawrfische said:


> Jammed against the gasket is the most likely scenario. I pushed the gasket snugly into the groove before pressing the bezel down, but I can't think of another reason why it would get stuck the way it is.
> 
> I've been trying to get the bezel off from the inside of the case, but to no avail. Even managed to break a knife tip on it lol. If it ever comes off, I'll pm you about it though.
> 
> ...


After having a struggle removing the bezel on my baby tuna, I ordered a bezel vice. Totally changed my world for modding Seiko divers.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Sun, sand and sea! Cheers!










Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Loving my Zimbe!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Putting the price aside, those Zimbes are the bees knees.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Feeding time according to the Turtle


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Adorable kid! My daughter likes to run her fingers over the bezel of my watches when I'm holding her. Gotta love sticky fingerprints. Her favorite is the Turtle. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Triple 7 on my skinny wrists

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Messing around with the 7+ depth effect:


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

PADI joining my SRP777. Everything aligns PERFECTLY.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Anyone have any pointers to get the stock 777 bezel off without damaging the case? I've done many of SKX007 removals, those were a piece of cake compared to the turtle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Anyone have any pointers to get the stock 777 bezel off without damaging the case? I've done many of SKX007 removals, those were a piece of cake compared to the turtle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find that these mini snap blades are thin enough to get under without slicing fingers...

Once you have an opening you can use a case knife or weapon of choice.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

srexy said:


> I find that these mini snap blades are thin enough to get under without slicing fingers...
> 
> Once you have an opening you can use a case knife or weapon of choice.


Brilliant!!!! My weapons of choice! Now I just need my Crystaltimes double dome and my new dial and I can start my mod!!

It's been 3 weeks since my Sapphire shipped from Crystaltimes. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

I wish I had figured it out prior to mangling a perfect SKX case:


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

This is good to know.

I was previously using a old credit card with the corner cut at an angle on solar diver chrono with great success. Looks like turtle has a tighter gap though.

Thanks.



srexy said:


> I find that these mini snap blades are thin enough to get under without slicing fingers...
> 
> Once you have an opening you can use a case knife or weapon of choice.


----------



## Whitershadeofpale (Apr 17, 2016)

I dig my Turtle. A large watch but very comfortable with soft contours. My Monster sliced my thumb rotating the bezel last week.






Because of this.






I did this.






Now I can't play this.






So I bought this.


----------



## insyte (Jun 17, 2014)

Kanji and Chinese day wheels 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Been wearin' this one pretty regularly










Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"Every time I create a path from my privacy to outside world, it acts as a bug light for all the little creeps who want to use the path in reverse." - B Goddard


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## holja (Sep 12, 2016)

Took these Endmill macros for a forum member and figured I'd throw them here, too. Let me know if anyone wants any macro shots of anything and I can take them this weekend. I'll probably take some dial and marker shots.

View attachment DSC08635.jpg

View attachment DSC08636.jpg

View attachment DSC08637.jpg


----------



## Mittyesque (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi guys! Been stalking this thread for a long time but only just created an account. Any idea where to source a 6309 style second hand for the new turtle?


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Mittyesque said:


> Hi guys! Been stalking this thread for a long time but only just created an account.


~~~better late than never=...welcome to the fold!

Obligatory Turtle Pic-










~~~I heart the OEM Seiko strap!



Mittyesque said:


> Any idea where to source a 6309 style second hand for the new turtle?


~~~sorry!, can't help you there=:-(

perhaps someone else with this knowledge will speak up!

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Of course it's dark, it's a suicide note


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Have a great day everyone! Cheers!










Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Mittyesque said:


> Hi guys! Been stalking this thread for a long time but only just created an account. Any idea where to source a 6309 style second hand for the new turtle?


I used an Skx173. Harold (Yobokies) has them, also available on eBay.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Mittyesque said:


> Hi guys! Been stalking this thread for a long time but only just created an account. Any idea where to source a 6309 style second hand for the new turtle?


I'm pretty sure I have seen them on the 'bay. You may need to search for Seiko second hand or some such...


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

I didn't really buy into the hype about the Turtle when I first joined this forum. But now that I have one I find that it's in the #2 slot in my watchbox and I'm staging wanky backdrops for it so that I can post them here. Call me converted...


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Love that bezel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

For anyone who has ordered a sapphire from Crystaltimes, how long does it take you to get stuff from them? I am in the States and am going on 4 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mittyesque (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks paul, jake and srexy! Indeed, it is part of the "bullet hands" set sold by yobokies.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> For anyone who has ordered a sapphire from Crystaltimes, how long does it take you to get stuff from them? I am in the States and am going on 4 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm that's weird. Mine arrived in Los Angeles I think within 10 days or so. I forgot the exact number of days.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hwkaholic said:


> For anyone who has ordered a sapphire from Crystaltimes, how long does it take you to get stuff from them? I am in the States and am going on 4 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Their eBay store doesn't have any sapphire crystal any more? I am trying to order one for my blue turtle.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Anyone have any pointers to get the stock 777 bezel off without damaging the case? I've done many of SKX007 removals, those were a piece of cake compared to the turtle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

rawrfische said:


> Hmm that's weird. Mine arrived in Los Angeles I think within 10 days or so. I forgot the exact number of days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I thought it was kind of weird too. I emailed Alex and he said to wait another couple weeks, then he'd issue a refund.  I don't want a refund. I have all of the other parts for my mod and need the crystal to complete it.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> I really, really like my SKX011, but I would sell it to jump on an orange turtle.


I like this but think black indices and writing would look a bit sharper than white, but either way id be in for one, looks great.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Cobia said:


> I like this but think black indices and writing would look a bit sharper than white, but either way id be in for one, looks great.


I've never seen a watch with black indices that has very good lume.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> I thought it was kind of weird too. I emailed Alex and he said to wait another couple weeks, then he'd issue a refund.  I don't want a refund. I have all of the other parts for my mod and need the crystal to complete it.


Damn. Maybe it's stuck in customs due to the holiday season. I've had parts from Hong Kong just chill there in LAX before inexplicably getting released and delivered without a tracking update from USPS.

Something from Alex shouldn't be too long. He ships from Hong Kong so it's literally 7-10 days. :/


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> I've never seen a watch with black indices that has very good lume.


The one notable exception


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> I've never seen a watch with black indices that has very good lume.


Not sure i understand what you're saying?
Im not talking about black lume, im talking about the markings on the chapter ring, all the seconds markers and writing.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Easily the most frustrating part of this hobby right there!!

FWIW - Alex's shipments are among the speedier ones so perhaps there's an issue w/the post. I would take the refund, re-purchase and if the other crystal gets here in the interim you can always save the other one for the inevitable 2nd or 3rd Turtle you will acquire :-d



Hwkaholic said:


> For anyone who has ordered a sapphire from Crystaltimes, how long does it take you to get stuff from them? I am in the States and am going on 4 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos19143 (Nov 15, 2016)

Love my 775!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

srexy said:


> The one notable exception


I see what you mean. I thought you meant the Lumed indices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insyte (Jun 17, 2014)

Welcoming the newest turtle to the bale 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Turtle in the Andaman sea. Cheers!










Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

new turtles, SRP779 $233, from the bay...

Seiko Mens SRP779 Turtle 45mm Automatic Black Dial Rubber Watch, SRP777 | eBay

Price doesn't get much lower than this

Ships from New Jersey, get it before X-Mass!

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
If we are what we eat, I'm cheap, fast and easy!


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Or, how about the Blue Turtle SRP773 for $239

Seiko Mens SRP773 Turtle 45mm Automatic Blue Dial Stainless Watch, SRP777 | eBay

Same vendor, 3 year U.S. Seiko warranty

Doesn't get any cheaper than this...

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Never rely on the glory of the morning nor the smiles of your mother-in-law. 
-- Japanese Proverb


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^ that is who I bought my srp777 from. I highly recommend them as a seller. I had no problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

After an unfortunate setback with my previous PADI, I'm back in the turtle game with my 773 franken-PADI.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

I had the 6309, the beer, and the idea. My buddy had the camera and the light box.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Seiko Padi Turtle with ParaCause Paracord Bracelet - donation to the Wounded Warrior Project










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Trip 7 mod WIP


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Some leather NATO love today.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

swap the cyclops crystal to a AR coated double domed sapphire. what do you guys think?
i think it created more depth to the entire look thru the dial


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Just got this, changed to sapphire










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

gaoxing84 said:


> swap the cyclops crystal to a AR coated double domed sapphire. what do you guys think?
> i think it created more depth to the entire look thru the dial


Removing a cyclops makes any watch look infinitely better!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

shakin_jake said:


> Or, how about the Blue Turtle SRP773 for $239
> 
> Seiko Mens SRP773 Turtle 45mm Automatic Blue Dial Stainless Watch, SRP777 | eBay
> 
> ...


Jake-I couldn't pass this offer and purchased the SRP773 yesterday.
Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Bosman said:


> Removing a cyclops makes any watch look infinitely better!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much better sans cyclops

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh. Mah. God. That looks amazing!



tekong said:


> Just got this, changed to sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

gaoxing84 said:


> swap the cyclops crystal to a AR coated double domed sapphire. what do you guys think?
> i think it created more depth to the entire look thru the dial


That looks sooo much better, the cyclops looks terrible, nice job.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Cobia said:


> That looks sooo much better, the cyclops looks terrible, nice job.


I agree,great job. 
I'm not a fan of the cyclops magnifier either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Never been a huge fan of the gilt bezel on the 775, so I'm seriously considering a turtle black bay.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

B1ff_77 said:


> Never been a huge fan of the gilt bezel on the 775, so I'm seriously considering a turtle black bay.
> View attachment 10259082


I would use that bezel insert... _if _the numbers were gold =)


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> I would use that bezel insert... _if _the numbers were gold =)


Think i'd prefer a stealth version with blacked out numbers - but it does look good on the BBB. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> I would use that bezel insert... _if _the numbers were gold =)


Think i'd prefer a stealth version with blacked out numbers - but it does look good on the BBB. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

B1ff_77 said:


> Think i'd prefer a stealth version with blacked out numbers - but it does look good on the BBB. Decisions, decisions....


Decisions is right haha... i feel the ceramic choices right now are limited for the 775; i feel the DLW is too 'yellow' to be gold, and the 'raven' one, i think some people call it, has white lettering, but i love the red detail up top. so it's like if you want ceramic on a 775 you have to make a concession somewhere (which really, is most of life anyway haha).


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Just installed my blue a/r CT sapphire. I will have to say it was a pig to install using a fresh gasket. I'm still convinced it's not in straight but I'm bending the arm on both my el cheap o crystal presses trying to snug it down that .5mm that my eyeballing estimates.

Anyway - it does look pretty good so far:


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Where did you get the gasket??

I'm still waiting for my crystal from CT...it supposedly shipped on November 16.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Where did you get the gasket??
> 
> I'm still waiting for my crystal from CT...it supposedly shipped on November 16.


I was able to snag a couple from someone over on SCWF. Mine was shipped on the 12th so yours should be here any day.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

srexy said:


> I was able to snag a couple from someone over on SCWF. Mine was shipped on the 12th so yours should be here any day.


Man, I hope so! I'm jonesin' to get this mod done! We have similar taste, ours will be somewhat similar. I got the Flame AR crystal, SKX version of the bezel that you have, Ridwan coin edge bezel that accepts SKX inserts, marine master dial and Dagaz MM hands. It won't be for everyone, but it's a combination of what I love about several different watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

srexy said:


> I was able to snag a couple from someone over on SCWF. Mine was shipped on the 12th so yours should be here any day.


Did you use the crown from an SSC?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dark_divine1218 (Jul 16, 2012)

my new ninja turtle


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Did you use the crown from an SSC?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's from a Stargate SRP493 case that I justified buying so that I could turn around and flip - but in reality I just wanted the crown...


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

srexy said:


> I was able to snag a couple from someone over on SCWF. Mine was shipped on the 12th so yours should be here any day.


It now makes perfectly good sense why my crystal took so long. I got shipping notification on Nov 21 and just received it today. The date on the shipment/package is 12/5/16. So, it didn't even get shipped for two weeks. Then took two and a half weeks to get here.

Oh well. It's here! Now I can start my mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Artek (Dec 25, 2010)

Any authorized Seiko dealers in the Toronto (or Canada) area? Would like to see the different variations of this watch in person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

So this came in today.
Merry Christmas to me.

Now, do I size the bracelet or just get a few new straps for it, hmmm....









This dial is purty.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

armandob said:


> Jake-I couldn't pass this offer and purchased the SRP773 yesterday.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


~~~glad I was able to help!

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Berkeley, a town to the left of reality, is so feminist you could get arrested for your daydreams. 
-Andrew Klavan


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

harrym71 said:


> So this came in today.
> Merry Christmas to me.
> 
> Now, do I size the bracelet or just get a few new straps for it, hmmm....
> ...


~~~I would (sez the man that has yet to size the metal bracelet that came with his 775=...nice to have options

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

While my two other "turtles" are getting work done and I won't get them back for a while I had to buy a third to keep me company.

The gold is actually really nice touch to start the holidays.


----------



## immarcescibile (Oct 27, 2014)

It's the only colour combination that admits that goldfinger nato!


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

My Gilt Pepsi Turtle:










Seiko would make a killing if they offered more gilt dial variations of the Turtle!


----------



## AdrianCol (Jul 22, 2006)

Here's my modded Turtle:

















DLW ceramic bezel
DrSeikostein sapphire crystal
Seiko OEM MM300 hands
Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet
MM300 clasp

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

double post


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

V nice mod! The MM hands and clasp look (and probably are  ) money!



AdrianCol said:


> Here's my modded Turtle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 10293210
> 
> 
> View attachment 10293218


What strap is this?


----------



## AdrianCol (Jul 22, 2006)

srexy said:


> What strap is this?


Looks like a Maratac Composite Strap, I have a couple:

http://www.westcoastime.com/composite-elite.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## immarcescibile (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice strap, perfect fit


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Just finished my 775 black bay mod with






DLW ceramic and coin edge bezel. Liking it so far


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

AdrianCol said:


> Looks like a Maratac Composite Strap, I have a couple:
> 
> Composite Elite


it's basically a no-name Maratec elite found on eBay =)


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

B1ff_77 said:


> Just finished my 775 black bay mod with
> View attachment 10297290
> DLW ceramic and coin edge bezel. Liking it so far


Where is the bezel from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Hwkaholic said:


> Where is the bezel from?


"*DLW ceramic and coin edge bezel."* :-d


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> "*DLW ceramic and coin edge bezel."* :-d


 wasn't aware that DLW made a coin edge bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitershadeofpale (Apr 17, 2016)

I dig the mods, truly I do. But I can't mod my SEIKO's. They are what they are, pure Japanese gold.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> wasn't aware that DLW made a coin edge bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither was I


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> "*DLW ceramic and coin edge bezel."* :-d


Not seeing the coin edge bezel on their website. Do you have a link??


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Zimbe shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sorry bezel is drseikostain, insert is DLW


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> Not seeing the coin edge bezel on their website. Do you have a link??


Hi I got the coin edge bezel from DrSeikoStain on eBay, it's a little loose for my liking but might just be my ineptitude it's the first one I've done.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

B1ff_77 said:


> Hi I got the coin edge bezel from DrSeikoStain on eBay, it's a little loose for my liking but might just be my ineptitude it's the first one I've done.


I bought a Ridwan coin edge bezel. Fit it on once and it's pretty darn good. At least as good as the stock bezel but without the "tinny" feeling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> I bought a Ridwan coin edge bezel. Fit it on once and it's pretty darn good. At least as good as the stock bezel but without the "tinny" feeling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ridwan coin edge does look good, i went for the Seiko stain as it was only $44 - I'll have a a play around with it over the next few days see what I can do


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

B1ff_77 said:


> The ridwan coin edge does look good, i went for the Seiko stain as it was only $44 - I'll have a a play around with it over the next few days see what I can do


Something tells me "you get what you pay for". I've seen and tried the Yobokies coin edge and I much more prefer the look and feel of the Ridwan. I hope to get started on my mod over the holidays!

Did you use the stock bezel gasket in your new bezel?


----------



## immarcescibile (Oct 27, 2014)

Were do I get Ridwan products infos??


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> Something tells me "you get what you pay for". I've seen and tried the Yobokies coin edge and I much more prefer the look and feel of the Ridwan. I hope to get started on my mod over the holidays!
> 
> Did you use the stock bezel gasket in your new bezel?


I think you're right, maybe next time I'll go for the ridwan. Used a stock gasket, but came with an extra one as well, when I take it off again I'll see if I can tighten it up a touch.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Xmas turtle


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

TheTitusFactor said:


> My Gilt Pepsi Turtle:
> 
> Seiko would make a killing if they offered more gilt dial variations of the Turtle!


Oh awesome - I'd love to see more of this one. I definitely think an SRP775 with a non-775 bezel is in my future.


----------



## Michalisf (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas everybody .O)


----------



## Whitershadeofpale (Apr 17, 2016)

MDT IT said:


> View attachment 10301170


That watch has to be like an old and dear friend to you.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

immarcescibile said:


> Were do I get Ridwan products infos??


Instagram monteurhorloges.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michalisf (Dec 24, 2016)

One more picture from this nice watsch :O)


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

echebota said:


> A couple of wrist shots ...


Looks good, a bit like a Shogun if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> I would use that bezel insert... _if _the numbers were gold =)


You can always paint them.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Michalisf (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

What do you guys think, chapter alignment close enough for government work, or should I toss it back and keep fishing?


----------



## Michalisf (Dec 24, 2016)

With Vintage Leder from Greenstraps from Greece :O)


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

I reckon you're good!



Ad_Man said:


> What do you guys think, chapter alignment close enough for government work, or should I toss it back and keep fishing?


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Ad_Man said:


> What do you guys think, chapter alignment close enough for government work, or should I toss it back and keep fishing?


It's on point. No reason to worry about it anymore.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Ad_Man said:


> What do you guys think, chapter alignment close enough for government work, or should I toss it back and keep fishing?


That's good for Seiko. I haven't had a perfect one out of my last four.


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

srexy said:


> I reckon you're good!





countingseconds said:


> It's on point. No reason to worry about it anymore.





Paul Ramon said:


> That's good for Seiko. I haven't had a perfect one out of my last four.


Interestingly enough, when I purchased this one, I had the choice of two: this one, and another that had the chapter ring TRULY centered, 100% perfect - but had the hour hand and date wheel misaligned 

The issue is, since I had a chance to compare the two, it made me realize what a perfect chapter ring looked like, and that mine was slightly off to the left. Had I not seen the perfect one I wouldn't have even batted an eye - so your comments go a long way towards me just accepting it and loving it as it is. 

That, and the fact that I received an email from Duarte at NEWW telling me that if it ever bugs me enough, he'll center it perfectly for me along with a sapphire upgrade! I think for the time being I'll just enjoy it as it is though.


----------



## ispeshaled (Sep 10, 2016)

I just got my SRP773 in today and I must say...pretty disappointed. I'm currently in the process of trying to return/exchange it to the ebay seller I bought it from.

Chapter ring looks aligned but something is wrong with the crown. First time unscrewing the crown, and it's super stiff. Screwing the crown back down is even worse. Just 1 turn of the crown and it's already super stiff...not even close to sealed. I can't even turn it anymore. I believe the threads may already be crossed new out of the box. Is this even possible??

I was super excited about getting this too since it was going to be my beach/vacation watch for an upcoming trip


----------



## superslomo (Mar 10, 2014)

This, I really love. NATO thickness Zulu style original bond on a jackpot turtle.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Ad_Man said:


> What do you guys think, chapter alignment close enough for government work, or should I toss it back and keep fishing?


I reckon that's ok 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## immarcescibile (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm searching for a perfect rubber strap for my beauty, do you think that a black 22mm. CB01 Crafter Blue will be nice? Or will be better getting a Seiko Waffle (Marine Master strap??? Don't know how it will fit)


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

UncleSeiko Waffle strap:

Pic from his site.











immarcescibile said:


> Hi guys, I'm searching for a perfect rubber strap for my beauty, do you think that a black 22mm. CB01 Crafter Blue will be nice? Or will be better getting a Seiko Waffle (Marine Master strap??? Don't know how it will fit)


----------



## immarcescibile (Oct 27, 2014)

Tnx srexy. What about Crafter Blue CB01?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

immarcescibile said:


> Hi guys, I'm searching for a perfect rubber strap for my beauty, do you think that a black 22mm. CB01 Crafter Blue will be nice? Or will be better getting a Seiko Waffle (Marine Master strap??? Don't know how it will fit)


.

Another vote for Uncle Seiko Waffle. My favorite.


----------



## immarcescibile (Oct 27, 2014)

Tnx Paul


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

I post about my SRP779 at my blog: Seiko SRP779 New Turtle


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Just got my first NATO and it's for my turtle, heard from many that ToxicNATOS was the best and I'm really loving this! My concern before I had a NATO is that it would feel "cheap", not this one!! The hardware is top notch and the strap feels anything but cheap!! Ordered it Christmas Eve and it's here today! Terry was great to work with!!! HIGHLY recommended!!


----------



## immarcescibile (Oct 27, 2014)

immarcescibile said:


> Hi guys, I'm searching for a perfect rubber strap for my beauty, do you think that a black 22mm. CB01 Crafter Blue will be nice? Or will be better getting a Seiko Waffle (Marine Master strap??? Don't know how it will fit)


Found this original Seiko Z22 flat for Tuna professionals. 
Do you like it? Feels very high in quality...and its not too stiff...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

UncleSeiko Waffle








Zuludiver 284 (this one's grey, but looks close to a black 284 here)








Maratec Elite

no matter what color you go with, Black straps of any type look great with them. Hoping to add a 773 within a month or two =)


----------



## Michalisf (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

1st week with the 777. I am very happy with it.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

immarcescibile said:


> Hi guys, I'm searching for a perfect rubber strap for my beauty, do you think that a black 22mm. CB01 Crafter Blue will be nice? Or will be better getting a Seiko Waffle (Marine Master strap??? Don't know how it will fit)


Isofrane. 'Nuff said.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Just got my first NATO and it's for my turtle, heard from many that ToxicNATOS was the best and I'm really loving this! My concern before I had a NATO is that it would feel "cheap", not this one!! The hardware is top notch and the strap feels anything but cheap!! Ordered it Christmas Eve and it's here today! Terry was great to work with!!! HIGHLY recommended!!


All subjective which ones are the best. Some people like Wrist Candy WC, I think they're the worst. Timefactors are top notch. Bonetto Zulu diver straps are really nice too. I have also had really good luck with cheapestnatostraps.com.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Well, like i said, "_heard from many that ToxicNATOS was the best " 
_and being my first Nato strap, all I can tell you is I'm extremely impressed, coming from someone who thought "all" Natos looked "cheap" and anticipated them feeling "cheap". This ToxicNato feels extremely high quality.



Hwkaholic said:


> All subjective which ones are the best. Some people like Wrist Candy WC, I think they're the worst. Timefactors are top notch. Bonetto Zulu diver straps are really nice too. I have also had really good luck with cheapestnatostraps.com.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

TheTitusFactor said:


> My Gilt Pepsi Turtle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this, my plan is for the black version but with the gold dial, I like how the writing looks subdued, the dial really pops now !!!


----------



## superslomo (Mar 10, 2014)

The rubber that came on then from the factory in my jackpot black is actually really nice. I've just been trying to get the wearing profile smaller.

Just that you might not want to overlook some inexpensive takeoff rubber from the current generation.


----------



## superslomo (Mar 10, 2014)

The rubber that came on then from the factory in my jackpot black is actually really nice. I've just been trying to get the wearing profile smaller.

Just that you might not want to overlook some inexpensive takeoff rubber from the current generation.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Borealis Rubber straps are real comfortable









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

another vote for Terry (Uncleseiko) and Borealis










Don't have a pic of the borealis on my 775 sorry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legge (Nov 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Liking this 2 turtle very much



















We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

New bracelet mod with ratchet clasp


----------



## fonzi (Jun 12, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I do like it better with black stitching, but this fresh white-stitch Maratec Elite makes a nice photo =)


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Raydius said:


> You can always paint them.


that's not a bad idea, but i don't know if i have a steady enough hand for the job. or i guess, the trick would be filling in the letters and then buffing out any over-fill....


----------



## Mittyesque (Dec 14, 2016)

View attachment 10348138
Real hard to beat for under 250 usd. Mittyesque? Maybe..


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## jdog19 (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

777 on new Strapcode super engineer ll










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

This strap was intended for my brother's 50th bday present but it's been sidetracked into my shoe closet. Good thing UncleSeiko has fast shipping...


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

My slightly modded Turtles.


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Sep 18, 2007)

I took my (slightly modded) Jackpot out for a late December drive in SW Florida two days ago -- much better weather than we have in Eastern Mass today.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

srexy said:


> This strap was intended for my brother's 50th bday present but it's been sidetracked into my shoe closet. Good thing UncleSeiko has fast shipping...


Larry gets it shipped out quick, great CS. I'm addicted to those waffles, looking good on your Turtle!


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> Larry gets it shipped out quick, great CS. I'm addicted to those waffles, looking good on your Turtle!


Yes - I was very impressed. He was very responsive to my emails, quick to ship and the fat boy spring bars in the 22mm strap was a nice touch too.

The strap itself is really comfy and I was able to mould it to my wrist with only a couple of minutes boiling.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

srexy said:


> Yes - I was very impressed. He was very responsive to my emails, quick to ship and the fat boy spring bars in the 22mm strap was a nice touch too.
> 
> The strap itself is really comfy and I was able to mould it to my wrist with only a couple of minutes boiling.


.

I don't even boil mine. I like how they wear brand new out of the package. Good news for us strap-length challenged guys, he's coming out with a long version waffle soon! I'm at the last 2 holes so a long version will be nice.


----------



## Seikologist (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiftcurrent (Dec 28, 2016)

So I've only recently gotten into watches. I've been eyeing the SARB017 for quite awhile and was going to pull the trigger in the next month or so. Well I came to Las Vegas for New Years and saw that there is a Seiko company store here. I called and asked if they had the SARB017 (knowing they probably didn't but tried anyways...of course they didn't have it). I decided to go with my brother to the store anyways. Walked in and saw that they had the turtle. Tried it on...then tried on the Tuna. And came back and made my first Turtle purchase (and second watch purchase...my first was a Citizen Eco Drive Chrono Perpetual Atomic Time 4007-54E).

Extremely happy with this...!

View attachment 10376314


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Swiftcurrent said:


> So I've only recently gotten into watches. I've been eyeing the SARB017 for quite awhile and was going to pull the trigger in the next month or so. Well I came to Las Vegas for New Years and saw that there is a Seiko company store here. I called and asked if they had the SARB017 (knowing they probably didn't but tried anyways...of course they didn't have it). I decided to go with my brother to the store anyways. Walked in and saw that they had the turtle. Tried it on...then tried on the Tuna. And came back and made my first Turtle purchase (and second watch purchase...my first was a Citizen Eco Drive Chrono Perpetual Atomic Time 4007-54E).
> 
> Extremely happy with this...!
> 
> View attachment 10376314


Whats the name of the Seiko store in Las Vegas and where is it? I have to go when I'm there next.


----------



## Swiftcurrent (Dec 28, 2016)

It's just called Seiko Company Store. It's in the Las Vegas North Premium Outlets.

They.had tons of deals. The turtle was at 25% off. I'm not sure if these deals are always there or because it was New Years Day.


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

I was gifted a Manchester Watch Works Iconik 2 and I love it, but it's also telling me how good the gilt of the SRP775 must look...
View attachment 10386178


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

10 plus years of modding watches if never had an issue with a crystal gasket. The crystal times sapphires, IMO, do not fit the stock gasket. If anyone has any bright ideas on where to get a new one that is made for the CT crystal...I'm all ears. To my knowledge, they don't supply them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humuhumu (Jan 1, 2017)

Uh oh, the turtle thread looks dead! Someone throw dirt on it -- OR better yet, post twenty dozen pics of blurtles, jackpots, PADIs etc to revive it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

threads like this never really die, they just get rest now and then


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

No thread dying allowed. I'm in love with Ridwan's coin edge bezel.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Humuhumu (Jan 1, 2017)

I've read great things about Ridwan's work. His bronze turtles (and others) are incredible! -bezels that take std inserts, skx inserts, different grips.... Seems he can make anything you can imagine. It would be cool to see his shop and creative process. That's an episode of How It's Made I'd like to see!


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

My lovely turtle on a new canvas strap.........


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Haven't posted this much here because it's not done yet, but let's keep the thread alive. This is my turtle mod, I'm calling the Silver Surfer (was originally a 773). Still in progress, waiting for sapphire to arrive; right now the bezel/insert are just resting on top.



















Main inspiration was the recent buzz around JeanRichard. I was able to pick up a Terrascope GMT but didn't want to blow my budget on an Aquascope also even though they look fantastic:



















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

^ Wow!!!

Would love to see the silver surfer mod when it's all done. Even just the mock up looks amazing!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

I just got my CrystalTimes DD sapphire for my Turtle. Can't wait for the rest of the parts to come in so I can get this mod done!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

jim teo said:


> My lovely turtle on a new canvas strap.........


Is that a drunkartstrap ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim teo (Mar 23, 2013)

Roadking1102 said:


> Is that a drunkartstrap ?


Nope!
It's from an amazing guy and real pro called Mat.

http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/Handmade99/library/Canvas strap 24mm?sort=3&page=1

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

jim teo said:


> Nope!
> It's from an amazing guy and real pro called Mat.
> 
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/Handmade99/library/Canvas strap 24mm?sort=3&page=1
> ...


Thanks!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Hwkaholic said:


> 10 plus years of modding watches if never had an issue with a crystal gasket. The crystal times sapphires, IMO, do not fit the stock gasket. If anyone has any bright ideas on where to get a new one that is made for the CT crystal...I'm all ears. To my knowledge, they don't supply them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Update: called my local Seiko AD and he was able to order some gaskets for me! I have 5 on the way at $4.92 a piece plus $9 shipping! I got turned down by Seiko directly as they advised me to send my watch in for repair. Yobokies and CT don't have any.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> I just got my CrystalTimes DD sapphire for my Turtle. Can't wait for the rest of the parts to come in so I can get this mod done!


Careful with the Sapphire install. They are so precisely cut that if it isn't aligned perfectly, it'll ruin the gasket. I'll be taking mine to my local watch maker to have him install it so I don't mess it up again.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm really digging this watch.
Will have to beef up the strap game for this one though, not a fan of the bracelet.


----------



## Joe Ribbon (Aug 10, 2014)

That Pespi Padi is gorgeous!


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Keeping the thread alive!


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

Guys, any news on the PADIs from Amazon UK? The one I ordered in November still has no date to be sent.
Considering this, what is the cheapest place to buy a SRP777? I think Amazon will never send the PADI..


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> Guys, any news on the PADIs from Amazon UK? The one I ordered in November still has no date to be sent.
> Considering this, what is the cheapest place to buy a SRP777? I think Amazon will never send the PADI..


My 777 will be going on eBay in the next few days if I manage to pick up something I'm currently bidding on. Or if you want brand new I got mine from Seiko citizen Orient direct in the UK


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm having a hard time taking this off my wrist. My other pieces are getting jealous. I'm forcing myself to wear my Tudor Pelagos... but I'm still thinking about my PADI.

I'm going to have to nickname the PADI "the mistress"

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

I bought one 777 from the states on eBay end of November. It got to France on the 3rd December and then.. nothing.. lost.. 
Open a case in eBay and got refunded today. But what I wanted was the watch!  How much does it cost a 777 in UK?


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> I bought one 777 from the states on eBay end of November. It got to France on the 3rd December and then.. nothing.. lost..
> Open a case in eBay and got refunded today. But what I wanted was the watch!  How much does it cost a 777 in UK?


About £240-£250 ish in UK. Are you having trouble finding one ?


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

The PADI that I order in November from Amazon was 240£. The issue is that I really don't know if this is going to be delivered.
The 777 used that I won in eBay was 224$ including shipping costs.
So if I could find a 777 around 220£ or 250€, it would be a good deal I think..


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

The PADI that I order in November from Amazon was 240£. The issue is that I really don't know if this is going to be delivered.
The 777 used that I won in eBay was 224$ including shipping costs.
So if I could find a 777 around 220£ or 250€, it would be a good deal I think..


----------



## rob9765 (Dec 28, 2013)

I was at work yesterday just staring at my watch. Glad the boss didn't walk in.


----------



## mfaraday (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi guys!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

mfaraday said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shark mesh. What is it?


----------



## mfaraday (Jun 3, 2011)

countingseconds said:


> Nice shark mesh. What is it?


Thanks! It's the Staib mesh, thinner one of the two versions. I bought it a while ago, so I'm not sure if they are still sold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Still loving it on my ToxicNATOS "Bond" strap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Swiftcurrent said:


> So I've only recently gotten into watches. I've been eyeing the SARB017 for quite awhile and was going to pull the trigger in the next month or so. Well I came to Las Vegas for New Years and saw that there is a Seiko company store here. I called and asked if they had the SARB017 (knowing they probably didn't but tried anyways...of course they didn't have it). I decided to go with my brother to the store anyways. Walked in and saw that they had the turtle. Tried it on...then tried on the Tuna. And came back and made my first Turtle purchase (and second watch purchase...my first was a Citizen Eco Drive Chrono Perpetual Atomic Time 4007-54E).
> 
> Extremely happy with this...!
> 
> View attachment 10376314


VERY good choice, this is a great watch, congrats.


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## benpal (May 9, 2013)

I was on the fence about getting a turtle but this thread put me over the edge. Padi incoming! Can't wait.


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

Did this mock-up in Photoshop. My future SRP789K1, will be arriving soon.
Had ordered a NATO strap for it too.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

is that a black hour hand or does it just look like that?


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> is that a black hour hand or does it just look like that?


 Yes and a red minute hand for this model.
There is another model SRP787K1 which is blue and black. (photo below)


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Real Pepsi Turtle 









Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

I kinda like this planet ocean insert on the 777 - I've only got room for one turtle though and the 775 has won me over so this one's gonna be looking for a new home


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

piumach said:


> Real Pepsi Turtle
> 
> View attachment 10481338
> 
> ...


Oh this looks just right.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

jrtoyman said:


> Yes and a red minute hand for this model.
> There is another model SRP787K1 which is blue and black. (photo below)
> View attachment 10480842


oh so it's not a mod mockup? always coulda swore those had silver hour hands


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

artblakey said:


> Oh this looks just right.


773 blurtle with a pepsi bezel?


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

pls deletd double post


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

cirian75 said:


> 773 blurtle with a pepsi bezel?


Yep ;-)

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> oh so it's not a mod mockup? always coulda swore those had silver hour hands


That's what the SRP789K1 really looks like.
I just mock it up with the Nato strap I'm going to use for it.

It does look silver on some online photos but I've seen the actual piece (black hour hand, red minute hand).


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Mine is in for the install of the MM300 hands. I can't wait...the hands are really the only thing I'm not fond of...and the bezel...🙄

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

jrtoyman said:


> That's what the SRP789K1 really looks like.
> I just mock it up with the Nato strap I'm going to use for it.
> 
> It does look silver on some online photos but I've seen the actual piece (black hour hand, red minute hand).


(borrowed pic) is there some wave of people modding them to silver hands?


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

New strap from UncleSeiko content.

The lume pip popped off again the day before yesterday and was glued back on w/superglue (again). Has anyone successfully drilled one of these ceramic bezel inserts so that they can receive a standard lume pip?


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

srexy said:


> New strap from UncleSeiko content.
> 
> The lume pip popped off again the day before yesterday and was glued back on w/superglue (again). Has anyone successfully drilled one of these ceramic bezel inserts so that they can receive a standard lume pip?


Yikes I have the same insert - anything in particular cause it to pop out originally?


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Welp - LOL

I had just installed the coin-edge and was using my crystal press to seat the insert back into bezel. It's tricky with these raised pip bezels as the pip doesn't allow you to use the full circumference of the die to press down. I thought I was being careful not to touch the pip but the die nudged up against it and popped it right off. I think the time before it was the same situation. So maybe they're more robust than my use case really demonstrates.



B1ff_77 said:


> Yikes I have the same insert - anything in particular cause it to pop out originally?


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

srexy said:


> Welp - LOL
> 
> I had just installed the coin-edge and was using my crystal press to seat the insert back into bezel. It's tricky with these raised pip bezels as the pip doesn't allow you to use the full circumference of the die to press down. I thought I was being careful not to touch the pip but the die nudged up against it and popped it right off. I think the time before it was the same situation. So maybe they're more robust than my use case really demonstrates.


Aha hopefully mine is safe then haven't been near it with a crystal press !


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Mine is in for the install of the MM300 hands. I can't wait...the hands are really the only thing I'm not fond of...and the bezel...🙄
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I've always like the MM hands, look forward to seeing it - might tip me over the edge!. Get yourself a coin edge bezel it makes a huge difference.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

B1ff_77 said:


> I've always like the MM hands, look forward to seeing it - might tip me over the edge!. Get yourself a coin edge bezel it makes a huge difference.


So far if not sold on that...I do have my eyes on a certain ceramic insert when they return to stock though.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

On a Zulu Diver rubber.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Beauty of a combo.  |>  |>  |>


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Personally I feel that the 777 for me is a keeper. Look at it this way, there is not one stainless steel bracelet, or rubber / silicone strap or for that matter even one Zulu or Nato that would not look good on this "O" "So" versatile watch. I do wish you well with your sale and know that it will sell within reason. Don't you just love Turtles and Monsters, thank you Seiko for fueling my addiction.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

I simply just cannot wait until all of these modded reissue Turtles begin to be posted. Maybe someone will create a new thread for reissue modded Turtles. |>


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

I really like how out of nowhere on the chapter ring the red on the 5 minute markers just "PoP", and are right there.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Stromboli said:


> I simply just cannot wait until all of these modded reissue Turtles begin to be posted. Maybe someone will create a new thread for reissue modded Turtles. |>


we've been posting them from nearly the start =0


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Mine is in for the install of the MM300 hands. I can't wait...the hands are really the only thing I'm not fond of...and the bezel...🙄
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Like this


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Man of Kent said:


> Like this


I tried the gold ones out on my 775 and what bothered me is for a good chunk of time each day, the hour hand completely covers up the day. Ended up just keeping the seconds hand and going back to stock for the rest.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Francois Pralus Indonésie 75% and SEIKO PROSPEX TURTLE SRP779J1


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sporting a new sapphire mod...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Snow in the UK


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

sapphire mod on 777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Raydius said:


> I tried the gold ones out on my 775 and what bothered me is for a good chunk of time each day, the hour hand completely covers up the day. Ended up just keeping the seconds hand and going back to stock for the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the MM300 hour hand longer than stock? I might end up with the same mod, really like the seconds hand from the marine master


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Blue AR poppin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

B1ff_77 said:


> Is the MM300 hour hand longer than stock? I might end up with the same mod, really like the seconds hand from the marine master


it's not longer, it just doesn't taper, which is fine on the MM300 and any 6R15 dials because they have date only.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Raydius said:


> it's not longer, it just doesn't taper, which is fine on the MM300 and any 6R15 dials because they have date only.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Ah I get you, maybe seconds hand only is the way to go


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

B1ff_77 said:


> Ah I get you, maybe seconds hand only is the way to go


imo, it's not usually _that_ important to see the DAY between 2:30 and 3:30 when the hour hand is "in the way" =)


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

On the way to work this morning, putting in some overtime.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> imo, it's not usually _that_ important to see the DAY between 2:30 and 3:30 when the hour hand is "in the way" =)


Yeah you are probably right, but the seconds hand is the one I'd be happiest to sacrifice. I wish it didn't have the black bit


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## madeinaustralia (May 18, 2012)

This is my franken 6309
srp775 is on the shopping list!!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

tommy_boy said:


>


Very nice bro, i just pulled the trigger on a 775 i found for a good price to make it my second turtle along with my 773.
Im not really a fan of gold but seeings theres none on the bracelet or case its not overdone, well at least it doesnt look overdone in the pictures, ill have to wait and see when it arrives.
Congrats, looks great.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> we've been posting them from nearly the start =0
> 
> View attachment 10499234


Man i think youve nailed it here, the black day/date looks way better than the stock white, lovely work.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Wo-ho-ho, competition is getting really tough these days. (Thinking about putting on my python pants.)
> :-!
> 
> View attachment 9268258
> ...


Bernd just a heads up for you and anybody else who puts their dive watch in dry sand like this for photos, dont do it, i cringe when i see pics like this, dive watches are not meant to be put in dry sand, the dry sand crystals will get right into your bezel and even the bracelet.
When you wash it off youll think you are washing it off but really you are washing some of it under the bezel to damage it.
When you are in water with sand crystals behind stirred up in the water it is very different to doing this.
Sometimes i see FS ads with pics like these and they are always the last to sell, dive watches are meant for diving not displaying or putting in dry sand.
cheers


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Happy Seiko Sunday All!!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

The 'Original' Turtle...a 6306 from 1977.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

TheMeasure said:


> Happy Seiko Sunday All!!


Nice bracelet, does it come from a SKX?

However, this is mine:


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

cuthbert said:


> Nice bracelet, does it come from a SKX?
> 
> However, this is mine:
> 
> View attachment 10534274


And mine:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> Nice bracelet, does it come from a SKX?


It's from Strapcode. SKX end links won't fit.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

cuthbert said:


> Nice bracelet, does it come from a SKX?


Thanks and yes it came from a SKX. I reshaped the end links to fit the turtle case.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

zimbe today


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

gaoxing84 said:


> zimbe today


Gorgeous! Glad you removed that cyclops: it's so much better now!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> It's from Strapcode. SKX end links won't fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dec youve been a bit quiet mate, you been ok? good to see you posting.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Dec youve been a bit quiet mate, you been ok? good to see you posting.


Thanks. Yes, been quiet. Lots going on in life but still chugging along.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

Btw How do you remove the cyclops?



gaoxing84 said:


> zimbe today


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

srexy said:


> New strap from UncleSeiko content.
> 
> The lume pip popped off again the day before yesterday and was glued back on w/superglue (again). Has anyone successfully drilled one of these ceramic bezel inserts so that they can receive a standard lume pip?


May I know where did you get your bezel from? Was finding a ceramic bezel but only could find dw watches


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Raydius said:


> I tried the gold ones out on my 775 and what bothered me is for a good chunk of time each day, the hour hand completely covers up the day. Ended up just keeping the seconds hand and going back to stock for the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lemme know if you're keen of selling just the hands. You can keep the seconds


----------



## Conrad121212 (Mar 30, 2015)

Used to have this one:


----------



## Conrad121212 (Mar 30, 2015)

But now just have this one:


----------



## Conrad121212 (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry - duplicate post


----------



## Conrad121212 (Mar 30, 2015)

gaoxing84 said:


> zimbe today


Very very nice..!


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

CharlieSanders said:


> May I know where did you get your bezel from? Was finding a ceramic bezel but only could find dw watches


It is actually the DLW Watches vintage sub ceramic for the Turtle. So far they seem to be the only game in town for ceramic unless you want a fully lumed version.

Their stuff is top notch. I wish they would offer recessed lume pip options but perhaps that isn't an option with ceramic.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

srexy said:


> It is actually the DLW Watches vintage sub ceramic for the Turtle. So far they seem to be the only game in town for ceramic unless you want a fully lumed version.
> 
> Their stuff is top notch. I wish they would offer recessed lume pip options but perhaps that isn't an option with ceramic.


Waiting for them to re stock for my 775!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Anyway I just got my SRP775! Any reccomendations on leather and nato straps combinations?


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tom3 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Started my mod...finally. This isn't going to be for everyone, but curiosity got the best of me on this mod!! DLW Vintage Sub SKX insert, CT Flame double dome sapphire and Ridwan coin edge bezel that accepts SKX inserts. I have a new dial and several hand sets to choose from, but thought I'd stop here for now to see how I like it. The Flame Sapphire is really different and shows so many different colors in different light. I can't wait to see what it looks like in daylight. In the house, it's almost as if the lume is constantly glowing.

What do you all think? I appreciate honesty. So, feel free to be candid.

Thanks!


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Bernd just a heads up for you and anybody else who puts their dive watch in dry sand like this for photos, dont do it, i cringe when i see pics like this, dive watches are not meant to be put in dry sand, the dry sand crystals will get right into your bezel and even the bracelet.
> When you wash it off youll think you are washing it off but really you are washing some of it under the bezel to damage it.
> When you are in water with sand crystals behind stirred up in the water it is very different to doing this.
> Sometimes i see FS ads with pics like these and they are always the last to sell, dive watches are meant for diving not displaying or putting in dry sand.
> cheers


This is the truth. I learn this the hard way with my Sumo when I was on a beach by the Atlantic last summer. Getting the sand out of the bezel was not fun.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Silver and Gold










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Started my mod...finally. This isn't going to be for everyone, but curiosity got the best of me on this mod!! DLW Vintage Sub SKX insert, CT Flame double dome sapphire and Ridwan coin edge bezel that accepts SKX inserts. I have a new dial and several hand sets to choose from, but thought I'd stop here for now to see how I like it. The Flame Sapphire is really different and shows so many different colors in different light. I can't wait to see what it looks like in daylight. In the house, it's almost as if the lume is constantly glowing.
> 
> What do you all think? I appreciate honesty. So, feel free to be candid.
> 
> Thanks!


I was curious what you would think of the flame crystal. I had one for an SKX mod but despite how amazing it looked and photographed I couldn't grow to love it because I just couldn't see the time that well. I will be curious to see how you get on with it.

I'm loving the Ridwan bezel and DLW insert. And the Isofrane - it just looks sooo right on the Turtle. Is that the full meal Isofrane deal?

Looking good so far!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

been wearing it on BC 300D off and on. not really the best for work per se (not like anyone cares lol), but looks pretty sweet. the 775 loves anything black.


----------



## kshahin (Nov 28, 2015)

Just got my PADI this morning!

For some reason there's carbon residue under the bezel. I'm guessing that's something to do with the shipping but it's the first time I've seen it. Anyone else ever come across this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> been wearing it on BC 300D off and on. not really the best for work per se (not like anyone cares lol), but looks pretty sweet. the 775 loves anything black.
> 
> View attachment 10568090
> 
> ...


May I know where did you get that beautiful crystal? Crystaltimes?


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

CharlieSanders said:


> May I know where did you get that beautiful crystal? Crystaltimes?


Same crystal on mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

I was thinking to get a yellow/red coating for the SRP775, but I'm convinced with the blue now


----------



## JDBCN (Nov 28, 2014)

777 vs 6309

I'm looking to buy one of these. In your experience, why did you choose the 777 or 6309 when you bought them?

Thanks


----------



## jdog19 (Oct 21, 2014)

Just got a bracelet


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

6309 is a vintage watch with at best 150m WR and the concomitant issues that accompany a vintage piece. It may also be spendy.

The 777 is a 200m WR reissue that is new and not spendy. It also is developing a strong aftermarket vendor base.



JDBCN said:


> 777 vs 6309
> 
> I'm looking to buy one of these. In your experience, why did you choose the 777 or 6309 when you bought them?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

srexy said:


> I was curious what you would think of the flame crystal. I had one for an SKX mod but despite how amazing it looked and photographed I couldn't grow to love it because I just couldn't see the time that well. I will be curious to see how you get on with it.
> 
> I'm loving the Ridwan bezel and DLW insert. And the Isofrane - it just looks sooo right on the Turtle. Is that the full meal Isofrane deal?
> 
> Looking good so far!


That is gorgeous! I may have to buy another turtle just to do that mod!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JDBCN (Nov 28, 2014)

srexy said:


> 6309 is a vintage watch with at best 150m WR and the concomitant issues that accompany a vintage piece. It may also be spendy.
> 
> The 777 is a 200m WR reissue that is new and not spendy. It also is developing a strong aftermarket vendor base.


Thanks. We all know that. I was curious to know what made people decide one or the other


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Blue turtle on black NATO


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

The original and still the best Imo.


----------



## Tom3 (Jan 3, 2010)

New shoes!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

JDBCN said:


> Thanks. We all know that. I was curious to know what made people decide one or the other


I think srexy's point is that 777 is easier and cheaper to live with. Some main factors I think are reliability and parts availability (both OEM and aftermarket) for a modern piece vs vintage.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

So i finally got my Padi on a nato and im having a hard time getting used to the feel of it. I have worn my skx on the stock rubber for half a year now and got really used to the feel of it. 

Would yall recommend the oem turtle strap or an aftermarket one (toxic rubber, borealis, iso, etc)?


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

TexasTaucher said:


> So i finally got my Padi on a nato and im having a hard time getting used to the feel of it. I have worn my skx on the stock rubber for half a year now and got really used to the feel of it.
> 
> Would yall recommend the oem turtle strap or an aftermarket one (toxic rubber, borealis, iso, etc)?


OEM rubber strap for the Turtle is very nice and comfortable. Much better than other rubber straps I've tried.


----------



## jdog19 (Oct 21, 2014)

I second that about the strap. It's very nice


----------



## Robert1964 (Feb 28, 2007)

I really like the silver!


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

WhiteRain said:


> I think srexy's point is that 777 is easier and cheaper to live with. Some main factors I think are reliability and parts availability (both OEM and aftermarket) for a modern piece vs vintage.


The 6309 on its best day will be a 28 year old watch. Also - because it's becoming somewhat collectible - it may be a frankenwatch and you could easily be overpaying for an inauthentic piece. Overall - the SRP is a safer bet.

With that said - if you can find a good 6309 for around $300 you should buy it or send me the link 

For me personally - I didn't cross shop the 6309 - I just got the SRP777 because I wanted to see what the buzz was about and I got a good price on one with a Strapcode President. I was skeptical that I would like it but. Now that I have modded it it gets probably more wrist time than all the other watches in my watch box. I "get" the buzz.

And on that note - here's some 'hooring of said watch


----------



## Tom3 (Jan 3, 2010)

I love my SRP773 but I tried my new blue rubber strap (see above) and enjoyed it but it was awfully difficult to get that bracelet back on so I think it'll stay on bracelet. The angle required to get that bracelet on is quite difficult. 

I'll take my strapcode oyster off my 009 and use the blue strap with that watch. That was a bit of an ordeal!


----------



## Humuhumu (Jan 1, 2017)

That bezel change really alters the look of the watch! I like the dashes of red without adding too much color.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

TexasTaucher said:


> Would yall recommend the oem turtle strap or an aftermarket one (toxic rubber, borealis, iso, etc)?


I like the OEM turtle rubber strap or a BC 284. As for a bracelet I like a jubilee, but a BOR would be just as nice.


----------



## holly1272 (Nov 8, 2011)

Slightly modded, double domed sapphire, vintage black ceramic insert and orange Panerai strap (just turned around).
....all for a perfect summer feeling....


----------



## JDBCN (Nov 28, 2014)

srexy said:


> The 6309 on its best day will be a 28 year old watch. Also - because it's becoming somewhat collectible - it may be a frankenwatch and you could easily be overpaying for an inauthentic piece. Overall - the SRP is a safer bet.
> 
> With that said - if you can find a good 6309 for around $300 you should buy it or send me the link
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

CharlieSanders said:


> May I know where did you get that beautiful crystal? Crystaltimes?


Yobokies double dome!


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Emerald goodness on rubber. Sent from a Friend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

TexasTaucher said:


> So i finally got my Padi on a nato and im having a hard time getting used to the feel of it. I have worn my skx on the stock rubber for half a year now and got really used to the feel of it.
> 
> Would yall recommend the oem turtle strap or an aftermarket one (toxic rubber, borealis, iso, etc)?


The OEM is amazing, a bit long but feels great! I personally have the black Borealis, very supple and looks great but you'll need to source some spring bars with the correct tip and length, the Uncleseiko tropic strap and the turtle OEM ruber. These three i'd consider the must haves in rubber for the turtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SRP773 Mod


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Tom3 said:


> I love my SRP773 but I tried my new blue rubber strap (see above) and enjoyed it but it was awfully difficult to get that bracelet back on so I think it'll stay on bracelet. The angle required to get that bracelet on is quite difficult.
> 
> I'll take my strapcode oyster off my 009 and use the blue strap with that watch. That was a bit of an ordeal!


I find my strapcode bracelet almost impossible to get on/off without unscrewing the bracelet from the end links. Once I've done that it's a 5 second job to get the end links in/out - so much easier and saves scratching up the lugs!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

holly1272 said:


> View attachment 10578882
> 
> 
> Slightly modded, double domed sapphire, vintage black ceramic insert and orange Panerai strap (just turned around).
> ....all for a perfect summer feeling....


More photo please! I think I need that bezel insert in blue


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## aknisely (Nov 1, 2015)

My new Turtle! SRP773J1 on a Strapcode Endmill. Love it!!!


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

aknisely said:


> My new Turtle! SRP773J1 on a Strapcode Endmill. Love it!!!


Looks great! They are a lot of watch for the money - i started wearing my 775 on Xmas eve and it's currently only gained 5 seconds since then! Unbelievable really


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

New to the club, really love this model.


----------



## holly1272 (Nov 8, 2011)

stockae92 said:


> More photo please! I think I need that bezel insert in blue

















Here you go.
DD sapphire and ceramic inlay both from DLW + cheap aftermarket Panerai strap with clean buckle (24/22mm, .........s, 6 bucks, other side with Officine Panerai, but very flexible and can be used the other way around).

Cheers


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

holly1272 said:


> Here you go.
> DD sapphire and ceramic inlay both from DLW + cheap aftermarket Panerai strap with clean buckle (24/22mm, .........s, 6 bucks, other side with Officine Panerai, but very flexible and can be used the other way around).


Thank you sir. That bezel insert really "cleans up" the bezel. I checked and DLW doesn't have a ceramic bezel in blue turtle color yet, one can only hope ...


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Looks great on that bracelet. The 773 is a fantastic shade of blue, aknisely.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

That would be a Strapcode SuperEngineer not an Endmill, but it does look good!



aknisely said:


> My new Turtle! SRP773J1 on a Strapcode Endmill. Love it!!!


----------



## sephiroth1910 (Jan 20, 2017)

As the beautiful green dial catches the sunlight!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 10588818


I was waiting for this ...

... *_drum-roll_* ...

Congratulations to 1 year of golden greatness! May it tick long and prosper! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## sector445 (May 30, 2013)

HTC One X9


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 6309-7040... HAGWE to all!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

stockae92 said:


> Thank you sir. That bezel insert really "cleans up" the bezel. I checked and DLW doesn't have a ceramic bezel in blue turtle color yet, one can only hope ...


Here's what you do...

Get a Ridwan coin edge bezel for your turtle that accepts an SKX insert. That's what I did.

Then, get this insert. Or one of the other Blue SKX inserts. 
http://www.dlwwatches.com/collections/ceramic-bezel-inserts/products/ceramic-bezel-inserts-sub-blue

Here is my watch with the Ridwan bezel and a DLW SKX insert.


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

My Padi turtle


----------



## Tom3 (Jan 3, 2010)

B1ff_77 said:


> I find my strapcode bracelet almost impossible to get on/off without unscrewing the bracelet from the end links. Once I've done that it's a 5 second job to get the end links in/out - so much easier and saves scratching up the lugs!


Thank you. I will keep that in mind next time. I appreciate the tip. I have to say I love that rubber strap on my 009 better than on the SRP773. It may be on there for a while. I've ordered some fat springbars so I'll wait until they come in before I even think about putting that bracelet back on.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> I was waiting for this ...
> 
> ... *_drum-roll_* ...
> 
> ...


haha, thanks! which reminds me that i _forgot_ to take pics on the 19th, d'oh. I mean i thought about it here but i didn't even think about it that day at work. but think I wore it on black NATO that day =). maybe i'll remember on it's 1st moddiversary, lol Feb 18th:








(photo forwarded to me by Spring-Diver =)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> haha, thanks! which reminds me that i _forgot_ to take pics on the 19th, d'oh. I mean i thought about it here but i didn't even think about it that day at work. but think I wore it on black NATO that day =). maybe i'll remember on it's 1st moddiversary, lol Feb 18th:


Hehe! :-d

(Now that reminds me to set up a reminder for next week when my SRP775 will have it's first anniversary here.)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hwkaholic said:


> Here's what you do...
> 
> Get a Ridwan coin edge bezel for your turtle that accepts an SKX insert. That's what I did.
> 
> ...


do you have a link to Ridwan coin edge bezel? thanks.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

stockae92 said:


> do you have a link to Ridwan coin edge bezel? thanks.


I got a hold of him via Instagram.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

775 + friend


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice. Need to get myself a waffle strap.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

From whom would you recommend getting black date and day wheels??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> 775 + friend
> View attachment 10605754


What is that friend's model name? Looks so cool.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Looks great on that strap.
Where's it from?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

harrym71 said:


> Looks great on that strap.
> Where's it from?


Thanks it's an old ass ammo from Maddog, & I've had it for 8yrs now.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

teaman2004 said:


> What is that friend's model name? Looks so cool.


just an SKX mod; 171 dial, roman movt, white hands, early dagaz triple grip/super dome sapphire =)


----------



## Herman65 (Nov 28, 2015)

Love the turtle! It's between this or the Padi.....or maybe both!


----------



## Herman65 (Nov 28, 2015)

Wow the top one looks amazing. What strap is that?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Herman65 said:


> Wow the top one looks amazing. What strap is that?


This one?? haha. this was no doubt my most-worn combination of 2016. it's the UncleSeiko Waffle strap. highly recommended for instant vintage vibe.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> 775 + friend
> View attachment 10605754


I just realise your day date wheel is black. May I know where do you get this version/movement

Thank you!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I got the black discs from yobokies almost a year ago. (the black roman movement in that SKX was sourced from Dagaz some 5-6 years ago now =)

yobokies just recently sold out of black _and_ white *Kanji* wheels, i missed out on those. =\

what seems easiest, is to buy the cheapest Seiko 5 (will need same crown position) with black day/date and swapping them out (or at least, your watchmaker should know what to do). the discs themselves and/or the movement with black discs already are going to cost $~50+ by themselves, so buying a whole other Seiko 5 ends up becoming the easiest solution!

for whatever reason, black wheels almost always look cooler in divers to me. i may or may not do black day/date in the 773 i plan on getting early next month...


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

Just one more pic ;-)


----------



## ispeshaled (Sep 10, 2016)

What strap is this please??


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Note to self, "get that Waffle strap" 

btw, it takes seiko fat spring bars, right?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

stockae92 said:


> Note to self, "get that Waffle strap"
> 
> btw, it takes seiko fat spring bars, right?


yep, fat bars.


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

ispeshaled said:


> What strap is this please??


It's a custom made strap. You can find them here: https://www.instagram.com/iyonk_strap/


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

blue turtle


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

stockae92 said:


> Note to self, "get that Waffle strap"
> 
> btw, it takes seiko fat spring bars, right?


Larry includes the fat bars with the strap.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Ordered a SRP773 for $211 shipped new.


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

Any news on the the PADIs from Amazon UK? Mine was ordered 2 months ago and still no news. Anybody received one?


----------



## dreadgator (Jan 12, 2016)

zymphad said:


> Ordered a SRP773 for $211 shipped new.


Where?


----------



## JDBCN (Nov 28, 2014)

zymphad said:


> Ordered a SRP773 for $211 shipped new.


Where from?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

dreadgator said:


> Where?





JDBCN said:


> Where from?


They've been on eBay. You just have to keep an eye out. There's some for $225 u.s.d. right now.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/282306951846


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

though i can't keep this one off my wrist, i keep thinking of the future 773. this is before i even am able to pull the trigger (still have to wait a week or two), then that's a whole other wait, lol. hopefully that will feel a lot shorter a wait as i pretty much decided around xmas time i definitely wanted a 773 come purchase time. i'm even going to go fast shipping this time.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

zymphad said:


> Ordered a SRP773 for $211 shipped new.


Where from? That's awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

padi sapphire mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

DLW just restocked...ceramic bezel for my 775 on its way! 😄

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> I got the black discs from yobokies almost a year ago. (the black roman movement in that SKX was sourced from Dagaz some 5-6 years ago now =)
> 
> yobokies just recently sold out of black _and_ white *Kanji* wheels, i missed out on those. =\
> 
> ...


I reached out to Yobokies. He wants $45 just for the discs. I ordered an SNK809 on amazon for $55. Comes with a 7s26 and I'll get it in two days. I'll go that route. Can't buy/find a 7s26 movement alone for that money. Plus the dial and hands are pretty cool that could work for a pilot mod in the future.

*not my pic*


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

PIs Dagaz the best to get the MM hands or is there another seller? Thanks


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

zymphad said:


> PIs Dagaz the best to get the MM hands or is there another seller? Thanks


Only better IMO is genuine Seiko.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

zymphad said:


> PIs Dagaz the best to get the MM hands or is there another seller? Thanks


I think C3 lume matches Seiko lume better. You can try Yobokies because he has C3 hands. Dagaz hands too white and weak compared to Seiko lume.


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> DLW just restocked...ceramic bezel for my 775 on its way!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Thank you YES! Ordered.

I had been painting the numbers on this bezel for days and it just wasn't coming out how I wanted it to. I think it will go back to white now.

(And don't get me started on the mismatched hands... )


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Hwkaholic said:


> I reached out to Yobokies. He wants $45 just for the discs. I ordered an SNK809 on amazon for $55. Comes with a 7s26 and I'll get it in two days. I'll go that route. Can't buy/find a 7s26 movement alone for that money. Plus the dial and hands are pretty cool that could work for a pilot mod in the future.


yea, see, that's the best way to look at it. some people hear the explanation 'but you have to buy a 2nd watch' and for some reason that's just no good, not at all desirable in any way, etc. i _kind_ of get it, but meh. when the prices are that close, and you're getting mod-fodder to boot, it's almost stupid not to do it that way, lol.


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

I think the bezel looks pretty good. Which paint did you use?



srexy said:


> Thank you YES! Ordered.
> 
> I had been painting the numbers on this bezel for days and it just wasn't coming out how I wanted it to. I think it will go back to white now.
> 
> (And don't get me started on the mismatched hands... )


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

I used Testor's model paint (popular US model paints) and for the most part it went well. Under artificial light it looked pretty decent. However - as soon as I put it in sunlight I could see the white underneath appearing through. When I decided I wanted to clean it and wiped it with turps - it disappeared almost immediately so I'm not sure it would have withstood much abuse in any case.



B1ff_77 said:


> I think the bezel looks pretty good. Which paint did you use?


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

I think the DLW luminous black ceramic looks interesting. I'm not too bothered about the added luminosity but the colour looks somewhere between the standard white and the yellow indexes. More of an off white that might work with the 775 as well as the 777



srexy said:


> I used Testor's model paint (popular US model paints) and for the most part it went well. Under artificial light it looked pretty decent. However - as soon as I put it in sunlight I could see the white underneath appearing through. When I decided I wanted to clean it and wiped it with turps - it disappeared almost immediately so I'm not sure it would have withstood much abuse in any case.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Majority of you prefer the default hands?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

zymphad said:


> Majority of you prefer the default hands?


i do. i've never minded them like some people have, they date back so far i'd think people would be used to it by now =).

i've thought about the MM, and GS hands for my mod(s), and people have done them, and they do look good... but i'm also cheap, and tend to keep the mods i plan fairly subtle/somewhat stock-appearing (as far as dial/hand combos).

when i get a 773 (and eventually get it modded) it will be pretty similar to how i have my 775, i'd change just a couple tiny details. day/date, seconds hand, add a sapphire... but stock hour/minute hands for sure.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Third time's a charm. Picked this 773 up from the FS forum and I have to say, of the three I've had (another 773 and a 775), the fit and finish on this one has been the best. Chapter ring is spot on, day/date wheels line up well, lume applied evenly, etc.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humuhumu (Jan 1, 2017)

That yellow second hand make it that much more colorful. I wonder if the states will get any special models.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## benpal (May 9, 2013)

So received a perfect looking SRPA021, signed documents and all. However, the watch just doesn't seem to stay wound. It only lasts about 3-5 minutes despite 50+ turns of the crown (clockwise). It sure feels like its winding so I have no idea wtf.

It's going back. What a bummer.


----------



## air144 (May 22, 2013)

Sapphire and bezel from DLW. Strapcode bracelet.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

It arrived from Italy w/ signed warranty card. Changed the seconds hands to orange from my Stargate. This will be my daily wear from now on. Chapter ring is ever so slightly off, when I need to change the crystal, I'll have that fixed then.


----------



## Chrishamilton (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi guys, just picked up a second hand 777 this week, looking to change the crystal and bezel. I've looked through the threads but can't seem to find anyone to do the work. Is there anyone UK based who can do this for me and pressure test it afterwards. Thanks









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

The Turtle is growing in me more and more and more... Just which colour combo?! Such a hard decision for my first Seiko diver (I know that's almost blasphemy around these parts!).

Love the case and the throwback to the 6309. Applied indicies really speak to me. 

From what I see it is a slippery slope though so I think I will take my time!


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Waiting for a blue ceramic. Though if someone has a stealth ceramic from DLW on a 773, please post a pic!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

My 775 as of now


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

zymphad said:


> Majority of you prefer the default hands?


I do not. Mine is currently out having them replaced with MM hands.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

bobski said:


> The Turtle is growing in me more and more and more... Just which colour combo?! Such a hard decision for my first Seiko diver (I know that's almost blasphemy around these parts!).


I had the straight black model (SRP777) and replaced it with the gilt version (SRP775)...primarily because the dial text in muted gold is much less obtrusive to my eye. The less text that jumps out at me the better.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Shademantis said:


> I had the straight black model (SRP777) and replaced it with the gilt version (SRP775)...primarily because the dial text in muted gold is much less obtrusive to my eye. The less text that jumps out at me the better.


I have to say I am a fan of less is more too. When they first came out I loved the 775, but now am bouncing between 773 and 779. Something about that monochrome classic look that is appealing to me. I think the best thing to so would be to hunt them down in the metal and I am sure that would help me make my mind up.

Already thinking of mods and this thread sure doesn't help!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

zymphad said:


> Waiting for a blue ceramic. Though if someone has a stealth ceramic from DLW on a 773, please post a pic!


Yep, same here.

I want a blue stealth ceramic, or blue vintage style.

I ordered my crystal time sapphire, and blue BC strap. I may just stay with that. Maybe do bezel later when blue ceramic insert is available.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Blue turtle arrived today along with some new straps! Bracelet is nice but a I've ordered a super jubilee. Also have a yobokies coin edge bezel and Pepsi insert as well as a sapphire crystal on the way.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

TheTitusFactor said:


> My 775 as of now


where's the crystal from? looking to purchase a low-dome non-beveled edge sapphire... i think i'm leaning DLW or crystaltimes, but for some reason crystaltimes took everything down off ebay?


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

After waiting since its release to pull the trigger, I finally found a good deal on a turtle and it's beautiful. Bounced back and forth between the 773 and 775. I was thinking of the exact similar mods, super jubilee with the purple AR sapphire. Blue ceramic insert would be nice too, thought they'd stock it by now

Btw if anyone needs the original bracelet let me know and we'll work something out


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hehe! :-d
> 
> (Now that reminds me to set up a reminder for next week when my SRP775 will have it's first anniversary here.)
> 
> ...


Welcome back Bernd! Great shot of your 775, as always.

Cheers


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> where's the crystal from? looking to purchase a low-dome non-beveled edge sapphire... i think i'm leaning DLW or crystaltimes, but for some reason crystaltimes took everything down off ebay?


It is the low dome sapphire from crystaltimes. They moved everything to their website now, crystaltimes.net.

I have not seen the DLW sapphire in person, but it looks great from the photos I've seen. The main disadvantage of the crystaltimes sapphire is the color of the AR...it looks a bit cheap. It's a bit too intense in my opinion.


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

Turtle just arrived today! A fantastic watch!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

TheTitusFactor said:


> It is the low dome sapphire from crystaltimes. They moved everything to their website now, crystaltimes.net.
> 
> I have not seen the DLW sapphire in person, but it looks great from the photos I've seen. The main disadvantage of the crystaltimes sapphire is the color of the AR...it looks a bit cheap. It's a bit too intense in my opinion.


I concur with he intensity of the AR from Crystaltimes. That's why I ordered a no AR crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

I don't remember if I'd posted this here already with the final config:



















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> I concur with he intensity of the AR from Crystaltimes. That's why I ordered a no AR crystal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooo. Have any pics of no AR CT domes? I'm curious to see how they look mounted. I feel like the funky blue washout of the CT dome might be detracting from the shine of my PADI turtle dial.

It pains me to try no AR because the AR on my yobokies dome (for sumo) is awesome. At certain angles, it looks like a laser shooting through the crystal. At other angles, you wouldn't even know it's there.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Haven't received it yet. You can bet once I get it that there will be many photos once it's on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

I think the crystal times AR looks damn good. This is for sale by the way but no bias. LOL.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Yobokies double domed blue AR. Again, for sale.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

DAMN.

I was able to get my 773 earlier than expected, but i didn't want to get all excited and talk about it a lot. so it arrived this morning while i was at work so it was waiting for me when I got home. I didn't really dwell too much on the odds of it being misaligned because i figure most of that stuff was a year ago, so after a year this one really _shouldn't_ even be misaligned.

boy was I wrong. this Oct 2016 watch is like comically-bad misaligned, and I'm pretty bummed. I'm not big on returns, but i also doubt it can be 'fixed' as it's the dial and not the chapter ring that's actually wrong. =| damn. I'm... not impressed rn. all my excitement washed down the drain....

edit: actually i dunno, it might be OK if adjusted. if i took it for a sapphire i think they'd have it apart enough to rotate the chapter ring a half-tick? i know there are markers on the case that supposedly align, but they can be broken off right? so it can be positioned however you want?

edit #2: the above edit was supposed to be the 'calmed down' portion of the post, haha. initially i was pretty bummed out but as i thought about it, figured i'll be able to get it fixed. it _will_ kind of bug me and distract me _until_ i get it fixed, which could still be several weeks away... need to get a sapphire first. =)


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

timetellinnoob said:


> DAMN.
> 
> I was able to get my 773 earlier than expected, but i didn't want to get all excited and talk about it a lot. so it arrived this morning while i was at work so it was waiting for me when I got home. I didn't really dwell too much on the odds of it being misaligned because i figure most of that stuff was a year ago, so after a year this one really _shouldn't_ even be misaligned.
> 
> ...


It's easy to align once the crystal is out. The chapter ring has more play than you think. I do that service if interested.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> DAMN.
> 
> I was able to get my 773 earlier than expected, but i didn't want to get all excited and talk about it a lot. so it arrived this morning while i was at work so it was waiting for me when I got home. I didn't really dwell too much on the odds of it being misaligned because i figure most of that stuff was a year ago, so after a year this one really _shouldn't_ even be misaligned.
> 
> ...


Each time I've swapped the crystal, the bezel aligns itself almost without doing anything much. It's a simple fix. Enjoy the watch.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

After a month of wearing the 775 solidly I've decided it's time to give the 777 a run out. Am seriously thinking of fading the black bezel insert - anyone tried it on theirs yet? got any tips for a nice weathered slightly blueish look? Bleaching/baking/bit of both?


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

A little overboard with them turtles?










We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Haha a bit like my wife and her shoe collection. Long as it keeps you happy!


----------



## Snuggie (Nov 22, 2013)

Lovin' the green Turtle with a green Isofrane!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

MacTruck said:


> Yobokies double domed blue AR. Again, for sale.


Looks nice. Sure hope you get what you're asking for them! If you do, I should be able to land $700 for mine when I'm done with it!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> DAMN.
> 
> I was able to get my 773 earlier than expected, but i didn't want to get all excited and talk about it a lot. so it arrived this morning while i was at work so it was waiting for me when I got home. I didn't really dwell too much on the odds of it being misaligned because i figure most of that stuff was a year ago, so after a year this one really _shouldn't_ even be misaligned.
> 
> ...


There is some tolerance in the slot that the notch on the chapter ring sits in. That is where the issue really is. I was able to adjust mine myself and it lines up perfectly now.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> DAMN
> 
> ... 773
> ... this Oct 2016 watch is like comically-bad misaligned...?


What a bummer! Just as you thought I had assumed they got that issue sorted out - at least to a certain degree. Good to read that the fix should be easy for you! |>
--

As my SRP775 has it's 1st anniversary today I thought I share the picture here too. There's no excuse too cheap for me to post a nice picture twice. ;-)









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Yea, the more i look at it I can't see how it _can't_ be fixed. it literally needs to move over like a half-tick, and i think it would be fine.. i guess it was the initial shock out of the box coupled with my "safe" assumption there wouldn't be an issue with a year-later watch. =\ it's basically on one side of the dividing point in the marker. it'll still be a distraction but knowing i'll have it modded eventually, i can live with it for now...

didn't have as much photo fun as i would have with an aligned watch, but i did take a couple pics... the blue is impossible to catch without casting light over it a certain way. or using flash (blerg). otherwise it seems as if i'd photographed a black watch in a lot of the ones i didn't use. =)


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Hmm I don't like the bevel on yobokies crystal.

I think I'm going to strip the ar off of my sapphire instead of ordering a new one. Seems to be a pretty straight forward job, but I'm a little anxious about it since I've never intentionally taken abrasives to my crystals haha.

/edit

Timetellin, that looks fixable I think? As mentioned earlier, there's a bit of play in the notches that hold the chapter ring in. Even then, the notches can be broken off and the ring can be held in place by the crystal like mine is. 

Also, and I wouldn't be surprised because it's Seiko, your bezel insert might be misaligned too. So it makes the dial look off when it's probably not.

Dont be too bummed. That watch is beautiful. Just needs some adjustments like most of ours did lol.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

I have both - one in an SRP775 the other an SRP777. So as to make it as close to apples to apples - I took the movement from my SRP777 and used it for both shots.

Here is the CT blue a/r and no a/r side by side in crap indoor lighting and more crap outdoor lighting. I prefer the a/r for a vintage look as it imparts a creamy colour to the lume that the no a/r doesn't.

Anyway - here you go:



















rawrfische said:


> Ooo. Have any pics of no AR CT domes? I'm curious to see how they look mounted. I feel like the funky blue washout of the CT dome might be detracting from the shine of my PADI turtle dial.
> 
> It pains me to try no AR because the AR on my yobokies dome (for sumo) is awesome. At certain angles, it looks like a laser shooting through the crystal. At other angles, you wouldn't even know it's there.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Super Jubilee from Strapcode arrived today. I had a Monster clasp lying around which was clutch. Really tops off the look.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

srexy said:


> I have both - one in an SRP775 the other an SRP777. So as to make it as close to apples to apples - I took the movement from my SRP777 and used it for both shots.
> 
> Here is the CT blue a/r and no a/r side by side in crap indoor lighting and more crap outdoor lighting. I prefer the a/r for a vintage look as it imparts a creamy colour to the lume that the no a/r doesn't.
> 
> Anyway - here you go:


Whoa! Thank you srexy for going above and beyond to help out a fellow Seiko head. To pull your movenents just to answer a question from a random guy on the internet. You truly are a gentleman and a scholar.

After seeing your pics, I'm really leaning toward stripping the ar off. The ar looks really slick against a black dial 777, but I really just want to see the padi dial colors shine without interference.

Btw that red tipped second hand is awesome. Did you just dip it?


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Project Goldfinger. Just waiting on the DLW gold bezel and some Golden Tuna hands to complete:


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

rawrfische said:


> Whoa! Thank you srexy for going above and beyond to help out a fellow Seiko head. To pull your movenents just to answer a question from a random guy on the internet. You truly are a gentleman and a scholar.
> 
> After seeing your pics, I'm really leaning toward stripping the ar off. The ar looks really slick against a black dial 777, but I really just want to see the padi dial colors shine without interference.
> 
> Btw that red tipped second hand is awesome. Did you just dip it?


You are most welcome and thank you for the kind words. I actually needed to test the difference myself as I think the a/r goes better with my project Goldfinger aesthetic. I switched them around and may be putting my no a/r up for sale or trade...

I used a brush but dipping would work just as well if not better. Under a loupe you can see my cack-handed brushmanship.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

David! (12/68)- your inbox is full...clean it out


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> I concur with he intensity of the AR from Crystaltimes. That's why I ordered a no AR crystal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


~~~I'm leaning towards the green AR, any pics here?

Actually, I'm thinking of doing it with my SKX but if a Turtle has it, I'd like to see it...haven't really seen many if any green AR crystal time crystals, in the wild. One pic on his site, but let's see those green AR's...light em' up boys!=

As an aside, the new green dialed Turtle should look s h i t hot with the green AR. Others may have better and different ideas

What can I tell ya, I'm painting my scooter light green









FWIW, this green in my flickr pic is a good match to the lumibrite green Sumo (indices) on the WUS banner overhead

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
I may not agree with what you say...
but if you say it with fewer words I'll try harder...


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Got my oem seiko turtle rubber strap in today. Did not really like the turtle on my nato. It now feels perfect. I took the nato and swapped it onto my skx which feels great. I think the turtle was too heavy for the nato. Ive never had a watch heavier than the turtle so i cant really compare.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

TexasTaucher said:


> Got my oem seiko turtle rubber strap in today. Did not really like the turtle on my nato. It now feels perfect. I took the nato and swapped it onto my skx which feels great. I think the turtle was too heavy for the nato. Ive never had a watch heavier than the turtle so i cant really compare.


The turtle is definitely better on a Zulu I feel.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

srexy said:


> The turtle is definitely better on a Zulu I feel.


Hmm, i will look into getting one. just read up on the differences.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

shakin_jake said:


> David! (12/68)- your inbox is full...clean it out


I just did. Try it again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks great!! Gilt hands and dial with a 777-ish bezel. I've been thinking of adding the 777's bezel to my 775. This gives me a good idea of the outcome.



srexy said:


> Project Goldfinger...


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

TexasTaucher said:


> Hmm, i will look into getting one. just read up on the differences.


** A 3 ring Zulu not the 5 ring...


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

bobski said:


> I have to say I am a fan of less is more too. When they first came out I loved the 775, but now am bouncing between 773 and 779. Something about that monochrome classic look that is appealing to me. I think the best thing to so would be to hunt them down in the metal and I am sure that would help me make my mind up.
> 
> Already thinking of mods and this thread sure doesn't help!


Hi mate, i have the blue 773 and the gilt 775, the 775 might get a bit more talk and is very nice but the 773 for mine is the real looker, it has a real classy and classic feel, the silver and blue is real crisp, out of the sunlight its very dark, but in the sunlight it lights up.
If your on the fence about the blue 773 dont be, its very very nice and very versatile, its my pick of the bunch, these are lovely watches and a perfect first seiko,cheers


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

finally got one too! The SRP775 for me, love the gilt accents. Plays wonderfully with a wide range of straps, and not only leather:





































Decent alignment too:









The straps are both from Watchgecko, thanks to Bernd (oldfatherthames) for the inspiration!


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, i have the blue 773 and the gilt 775, the 775 might get a bit more talk and is very nice but the 773 for mine is the real looker, it has a real classy and classic feel, the silver and blue is real crisp, out of the sunlight its very dark, but in the sunlight it lights up.
> If your on the fence about the blue 773 dont be, its very very nice and very versatile, its my pick of the bunch, these are lovely watches and a perfect first seiko,cheers


Thanks for the advice Cobia, just as I was leaning towards the 777 you come along. Hah! For me it is between the 777 and 773, being as it will be my first (probably of many) diver I am taking my time deciding. I am in no hurry.

Love this thread though and I hope to contribute with my own pics soon, but for now I will keep lurking!


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> finally got one too! The SRP775 for me, love the gilt accents. Plays wonderfully with a wide range of straps, and not only leather:
> ...


Congrats, man! And, yeah, aligment looks great. Glad you like what you got! b-)

Very nice pictures btw.

Cheers
Berns


----------



## Snuggie (Nov 22, 2013)

Very poisonous thread! Thinking of collecting Turtles! Just bought the Green LE and already lusting for the PADI and the blue lagoon (when it is released).


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

magic combo:


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Kitteh  PADI!



igorsfc said:


>


----------



## MarinaR (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

bobski said:


> Thanks for the advice Cobia, just as I was leaning towards the 777 you come along. Hah! For me it is between the 777 and 773, being as it will be my first (probably of many) diver I am taking my time deciding. I am in no hurry.
> 
> Love this thread though and I hope to contribute with my own pics soon, but for now I will keep lurking!


Cheers mate, you cant goi wrong with the classic 777 for a first, but the only thing is you dont get a bracelet with it but i suppose its very easy to pick up one later but will cost you a bit more, regardless i recon you are buying the perfect first diver, ive got divers worth a lot more but find myself picking up a turtle nearly all of the time, good luck and good choice, cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> magic combo:
> 
> View attachment 10711434


Great minds think alike  ive got the same two, love em so much no doubt i'll get a few more, this is getting close to the perfect watch for me, well made, great heritage, great price point, wears very comfortable, its not a 'look at me' watch or overstated, its a modestly priced rugged watch that can be basically used and abused or treated as kind as one likes. Seiko has just killed it with these.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

igorsfc said:


> [/Q
> UOTE]
> 
> My favourite two things, watches and pussies


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Congrats, man! And, yeah, aligment looks great. Glad you like what you got! b-)
> 
> Very nice pictures btw.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

1st of February comes with the promise of spring, so I had to snap some photos in the sun. Of course it's still the SRP775 on the wrist today, don't think that will change for the coming days 























I don't have to tell you guys how ridiculous the lume is... Hard to take nice lume shots with a phone, but this watch is already blazing if you put it in a little shade...


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

I have looked through around 200 pages of this thread, and although I doubt I could afford it at the mo, I was wondering if anyone has modded a 773 with a PADI dial. I think that combo would be amazing! 

I would love to see any pics that I may have missed.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

bobski said:


> I have looked through around 200 pages of this thread, and although I doubt I could afford it at the mo, I was wondering if anyone has modded a 773 with a PADI dial. I think that combo would be amazing!
> 
> I would love to see any pics that I may have missed.


Where can you get a padi dial from?


----------



## sephiroth1910 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi guys, need some opinions here. 

So I purchased the Seiko turtle, (green dial) and I'm having some issues finding the perfect strap. I had the luxury of trying both the bracelet as well as the diver strap which both come with the package but this is what I found. The little diver's extension on the bracelet bruises my wrist, to a point that I actually took it off at work. The diver's strap while being extremely soft and comfortable sticks out the back like a little 'tail' which is too annoying for my liking. 

I've found people actually trim the divers strap down a little but lose the wave logo on the back. Although tricky, with the waxing etc, I probably won't opt for that. I read too that the divers extension isn't removable from the bracelet unfortunately. 

I've purchased a army green and a black nato strap but somehow nato's to my opinion don't seem to carry the class bracelets carry. Having said that, I've considered Uncle Seiko's bracelets which have been out of stock since forever unfortunately. Strapcode however has an amazing variety of bracelets, which I'm currently considering. 

Anybody else facing the same issue and any other recommendations? Thanks very much guys!


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Where can you get a padi dial from?


Haha no idea! That's why I am asking here. I would have thought Seiko must produce extras for repairs etc? But manybe I am bring naive.

It is just a mod that I'd like to see, whether it is possible (ie accessing dial) etc I am not sure.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

sephiroth1910 said:


> Hi guys, need some opinions here.
> 
> So I purchased the Seiko turtle, (green dial) and I'm having some issues finding the perfect strap. I had the luxury of trying both the bracelet as well as the diver strap which both come with the package but this is what I found. The little diver's extension on the bracelet bruises my wrist, to a point that I actually took it off at work. The diver's strap while being extremely soft and comfortable sticks out the back like a little 'tail' which is too annoying for my liking.
> 
> ...


Pick up one of UncleSeiko's waffle straps to begin with - it's a great match. He was offering 25% off for WUS members recently too. Check in the straps forum.

Strapcode also makes a good quality bracelet in several different styles so if you are looking specifically for a bracelet they're a good - albeit slightly more expensive - option.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

sephiroth1910 said:


> Hi guys, need some opinions here.
> 
> So I purchased the Seiko turtle, (green dial) and I'm having some issues finding the perfect strap. I had the luxury of trying both the bracelet as well as the diver strap which both come with the package but this is what I found. The little diver's extension on the bracelet bruises my wrist, to a point that I actually took it off at work. The diver's strap while being extremely soft and comfortable sticks out the back like a little 'tail' which is too annoying for my liking.
> 
> ...


How about a retro waffle dive strap, i just saw the sellers ad they are $29 on sale, they look great and are flatter, i just cant remember who sells them, can anybody help?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

srexy said:


> Pick up one of UncleSeiko's waffle straps to begin with - it's a great match. He was offering 25% off for WUS members recently too. Check in the straps forum.
> 
> Strapcode also makes a good quality bracelet in several different styles so if you are looking specifically for a bracelet they're a good - albeit slightly more expensive - option.


Rex thats it, cheers, didnt see your post, uncleseiko sells them.


----------



## sephiroth1910 (Jan 20, 2017)

Cobia said:


> How about a retro waffle dive strap, i just saw the sellers ad they are $29 on sale, they look great and are flatter, i just cant remember who sells them, can anybody help?


 @srexy

Thanks very much for the suggestions guys, heading over to the strap section to check them out now.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

bobski said:


> I have looked through around 200 pages of this thread, and although I doubt I could afford it at the mo, I was wondering if anyone has modded a 773 with a PADI dial. I think that combo would be amazing!
> 
> I would love to see any pics that I may have missed.


I would rather put a Pepsi bezel insert on the 773 and have a more unique and traditional look....make it like an 'SRP009' (using the SKX numeric naming convention with the Turtle lettering prefix).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> I would rather put a Pepsi bezel insert on the 773 and have a more unique and traditional look....make it like an 'SRP009' (using the SKX numeric naming convention with the Turtle lettering prefix).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I think I would prefer that over the 779 personally.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

bobski said:


> Well I think I would prefer that over the 779 personally.


I'm right there with you. I can't stand the back dial on the 779.....doesn't make sense to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> I'm right there with you. I can't stand the back dial on the 779.....doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree more. Whilst I am not wild on the Pepsi config, I certainly didnt understand a black dial on the 779.

Blue dialled pepsi turtle is only a matter of time round these parts me thinks!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

bobski said:


> I have looked through around 200 pages of this thread, and although I doubt I could afford it at the mo, I was wondering if anyone has modded a 773 with a PADI dial. I think that combo would be amazing!
> 
> I would love to see any pics that I may have missed.


I can't recall where, but I've seen a couple PADI turtles with the 773 bezel. It's pretty close to what you want to do. I'm sure you could also add the 773's chapter ring to the PADI as well. I would check out the PADI turtle threads.

You could also add the 779 bezel to a 773 to get a Pepsi bezel, blue dial turtle. I think I've seen that one too but can't recall where. I personally like the PADI dial over the 773's dial.


----------



## modernbeat (Jun 17, 2012)

sephiroth1910 said:


> ...The little diver's extension on the bracelet bruises my wrist, to a point that I actually took it off at work....I read too that the divers extension isn't removable from the bracelet unfortunately...


You might try replacing the entire clasp, not just the extension. Lots of clasps available, many from Seiko with their signature.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

TheMeasure said:


> I can't recall where, but I've seen a couple PADI turtles with the 773 bezel. It's pretty close to what you want to do. I'm sure you could also add the 773's chapter ring to the PADI as well. I would check out the PADI turtle threads.
> 
> You could also add the 779 bezel to a 773 to get a Pepsi bezel, blue dial turtle. I think I've seen that one too but can't recall where. I personally like the PADI dial over the 773's dial.


Well I think I am getting a bit ahead of myself... I don't even have a standard Turtle yet!

I have a feeling I have seen a pepsi 773 but I don't remember where either!


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> I would rather put a Pepsi bezel insert on the 773 and have a more unique and traditional look....make it like an 'SRP009' (using the SKX numeric naming convention with the Turtle lettering prefix).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just sent my SRP773 along with a Pepsi bezel from Yobokies to Duarte to have this done. Also having a lollipop seconds hand installed and a double domed sapphire crystal installed. Will post some pics once done.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

people have done both: 779 bezel on 773, and 773 bezel on PADI. it all looks good.

there's 3 or 4 prominent Turtle threads, the pics would all be in there (start digging lol). though I do know the PADI w/ blue bezel was talked about w/ pics pretty recently in the 'PADI Sidestep' thread.

I must say i assumed that people wouldn't mod the PADI as much because it's a SE or whatever. I guess that went out the door as it seems more often than not people are modding them with at least a sapphire, but people have done _everything_ with them. people have put the PADI dial in SKX cases =)


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

I did something stupid and bought a 6309-7040 from the Philippines. Typical "Suwa" replica dial, rep hands and bezel as well. Supposedly serviced. Only real reason I bought it is because the serial shows it as a June '83 build. My birthday is 6/83, so I couldn't let it go by. I've done the research, worst case if it's a basketcase I'll use it for parts and use the caseback on another one.

If only my 773 wasn't such a lovely piece, that's what started me down this road. Already planning on getting a 777 and a 775 for "dress" purposes.


----------



## sephiroth1910 (Jan 20, 2017)

modernbeat said:


> You might try replacing the entire clasp, not just the extension. Lots of clasps available, many from Seiko with their signature.


Thanks very much for the suggestion. As far as clasp's and bracelets go, I've only managed to find those from strapcode and uncle seiko (currently out of stock). 
You mentioned many from Seiko even with their signature? Where might I find those? Thanks!


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

bobski said:


> Couldn't agree more. Whilst I am not wild on the Pepsi config, I certainly didnt understand a black dial on the 779.
> 
> Blue dialled pepsi turtle is only a matter of time round these parts me thinks!


While I don't know how much I like the black dial + pepsi bezel, Seiko has a history making that color combo that goes back decades. So it was likely them staying true to their heritage.


----------



## HorHey9000 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello fellow members. Still new here and new to watches. I was hoping someone could point me in the direction of the best deal for srpa21 JDM version.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

sephiroth1910 said:


> Hi guys, need some opinions here.
> 
> So I purchased the Seiko turtle, (green dial) and I'm having some issues finding the perfect strap. I had the luxury of trying both the bracelet as well as the diver strap which both come with the package but this is what I found. The little diver's extension on the bracelet bruises my wrist, to a point that I actually took it off at work. The diver's strap while being extremely soft and comfortable sticks out the back like a little 'tail' which is too annoying for my liking.
> 
> ...


~~~I like the OEM silicone diver's strap that came with my SRP777, my SRP775, I've yet to size the OEM metal band so I've been wearing it mainly on NATO's which I like. You might consider (find you like) the Marine Nationale cloth strap to your liking...seems most that buy and use that strap on a variety of watches, enjoy it and claim it's comfortable to a fault

I've worn my 775 on a shark mesh but I didn't care for the flat links (of the mesh I chose) so it isn't getting much use...it was comfortable but I objected to the aesthetics, strictly my POV, others seems to like the flattened shark mesh links










777 on oem silicone strap, very nice IMO, comfortable, holds the watch head steady and in one place, w/o having it cinched down too tightly










my tuna (SBDB009) has the same style strap, I love em', now the 775 paked next to the tuna is on a NATO fronm Toxic NATO's. You mentioned you don't care for NATO's. Myself OTOH, I like the versatility of NATO straps










here's the aforementioned shark mesh, comfortable, but the flat links are off putting, for me










shark mesh again










775 on Borealis...meh!, not a fan, too stiff but admittedly, I have not done the boil trick/technique, which many do, like YMMV=










I've yet to try the OEM (SRP775) metal bracelet...one of these days mebbe=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"Be Who You Are and Say What You Feel Because Those Who Mind Don't Matter and Those Who Matter Don't Mind." Dr. Seuss


----------



## sephiroth1910 (Jan 20, 2017)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~I like the OEM silicone diver's strap that came with my SRP777, my SRP775, I've yet to size the OEM metal band so I've been wearing it mainly on NATO's which I like. You might consider (find you like) the Marine Nationale cloth strap to your liking...seems most that buy and use that strap on a variety of watches, enjoy it and claim it's comfortable to a fault
> 
> I've worn my 775 on a shark mesh but I didn't care for the flat links (of the mesh I chose) so it isn't getting much use...it was comfortable but I objected to the aesthetics, strictly my POV, others seems to like the flattened shark mesh links
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the options and recommendations Jake, not to mention all the pictures you've included. I did a google search on marine nationale cloth straps as well. I really like the OEM silicone diver's strap that came with my turtle. It's really comfortable and holds steady in place as you've already mentioned. Unfortunately I have a small wrist, as a result, the wave logo sticks out the back like a little 'tail' which annoys me. I'm currently wearing my turtle on a black Nato, more for casual occasions. I think the shark mesh on your turtle looks pretty good though. Seen that combo a few times on the forums.

Well, when you have time to size your OEM bracelet and wear it, I hope you don't face the same issues I'm facing with mine lol. Thanks again for the suggestions and pics, right now I think I'm inclined to Uncle Seiko's Waffle Strap as a few have mentioned, looks stunning on the turtle!

edit: Added some pics below.








That annoying 'tail' I was talking about on the OEM silicone strap 







Another picture of the 'tail' 







OEM Bracelet 







Bracelet again. I think it looks best on a bracelet. 







Got my Nato straps in the mail with a free tool. Let the operations begin!







The final result, sorry don't have a closer pic of the turtle on a Nato.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

raustin33 said:


> While I don't know how much I like the black dial + pepsi bezel, Seiko has a history making that color combo that goes back decades. So it was likely them staying true to their heritage.


I have Citizen NY2300 that is also Pepsi bezel w/ a black dial.


----------



## Don Madson (Apr 19, 2016)

Just when did folks start calling these "Turtle"? 

I've owned a 6139-7040 for a lot of years (it's a 1984 iteration), and I can't remember seeing the new name until the SRP series arrived.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

6306-7000 June 1976


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Don Madson said:


> Just when did folks start calling these "Turtle"?
> 
> I've owned a 6139-7040 for a lot of years (it's a 1984 iteration), and I can't remember seeing the new name until the SRP series arrived.


It was named the "Turtle reissue" by many WIS's and reviewers so needless to say it's been truncated just to Turtle now.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Don Madson said:


> Just when did folks start calling these "Turtle"?
> 
> I've owned a 6139-7040 for a lot of years (it's a 1984 iteration), and I can't remember seeing the new name until the SRP series arrived.


I learned of the name when I purchased a refurbed one on eBay ~2012 or so? so the nickname has been there longer than the SRP's....


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

Third day on my wrist, what a great watch!


----------



## crappbag (Aug 1, 2015)

Does anyone swim with their turtle? If they do, bracelet, rubber or something else?


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Is there any sort of list compiled of eBay sellers that have sent good/bad turtles? Lots of good deals around, but hard to know what you're gonna get


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

crappbag said:


> Does anyone swim with their turtle? If they do, bracelet, rubber or something else?


Any of those will work.


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

bobski said:


> I have looked through around 200 pages of this thread, and although I doubt I could afford it at the mo, I was wondering if anyone has modded a 773 with a PADI dial. I think that combo would be amazing!
> 
> I would love to see any pics that I may have missed.


I haven't seen a SRP773 with a PADI dial, but a couple people on the PADI Turtle Thread have mocked up PADI's with blue bezels. I'm definitely going to spring for that once I pick up a PADI.
















(This is a photoshop done by myself in MS Paint. Ha!)


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> I haven't seen a SRP773 with a PADI dial, but a couple people on the PADI Turtle Thread have mocked up PADI's with blue bezels. I'm definitely going to spring for that once I pick up a PADI.
> 
> View attachment 10739170
> 
> ...


Definitely an improvement for me. Love the PaintShop!


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

bobski said:


> Definitely an improvement for me. Love the PaintShop!


Thanks, I quite agree! I liked the PADI but I didn't really feel the love until I found that first photo.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

DocJohnnyZ said:


> Thanks, I quite agree! I liked the PADI but I didn't really feel the love until I found that first photo.


That does look very good. I purchased the blue ceramic insert from DLW for the SKX but ended up selling it on because I couldn't match any of the stock dials. The PADI dial goes perfectly with that colour tho!


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

crappbag said:


> Does anyone swim with their turtle? If they do, bracelet, rubber or something else?


~~~Strictly my opinion but silicone (think SRP777) would be your best bet. Pass The Watch dot com sells this oem Seiko strap for around $40 IIRC. Others may have better and different ideas

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

sephiroth1910 said:


> Thanks very much for the options and recommendations Jake, not to mention all the pictures you've included. I did a google search on marine nationale cloth straps as well. I really like the OEM silicone diver's strap that came with my turtle. It's really comfortable and holds steady in place as you've already mentioned. *Unfortunately I have a small wrist, as a result, the wave logo sticks out the back like a little 'tail' which annoys me*.


~~~Since that strap is too long for your wrist, cut it down, you can use the appropriate knife (Exacto?) to do a clean job, just use the factory end you cut off for a template to mimic the factory curve on your new end of strap

I wouldn't be too concerned about resale, including the OEM strap with the watch, if you think you might sell it, if that's a possibility, buy this new Seiko silicone strap from a vendor and cut away, keeping the original for who knows who

I see it's OOS here- https://www.passthewatch.com/watch-...mm-for-model-srp773-srp775-srp777-and-srpp779 but if you can't find it elsewhere and want one, leave your email addy with them and they'll notify you when it's back in stock

Opinions are varied but out of all the watch bands and straps I have for my Seiko divers, IMO, the OEM silicone strap that came with the SRP777 is the most comfortable, best fitting, best wearing. One of it's better attributes (IMO) is I can wear it just slightly loose, so the strap doesn't dig into my wrist, and it will stay in place. For instance, if I wear the prong in the 7th strap hole, it fits snug but as the day wears on, it will leave an impression in my skin, but placing the prong in the 8th strap hole, BAM!, it stays in place, no markings on/left in my skin

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

snapped this pic after fueling up (Racetrack, US 27 & I-75), leaving Ocala Fla. yesterday, heading home

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"The improver of natural knowledge absolutely refuses to acknowledge authority, as such. For him, skepticism is the highest of duties; blind faith the one unpardonable sin." Thomas H. Huxley


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Turtle got a new shoe today!

Vintage nato bond from BluShark


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

crappbag said:


> Does anyone swim with their turtle? If they do, bracelet, rubber or something else?


I swim with whatever I have on it at the moment. All work well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modernbeat (Jun 17, 2012)

sephiroth1910 said:


> Thanks very much for the suggestion. As far as clasp's and bracelets go, I've only managed to find those from strapcode and uncle seiko (currently out of stock).
> You mentioned many from Seiko even with their signature? Where might I find those? Thanks!


You can find them in a lot of places. Buying generic is easy, because they almost always post the dimensions (band width at the clasp) so you can find the right one. Buying a SEIKO signed clasp is harder because they are usually just referenced by part number or the watch model they originally came from.

Seiko Watch Buckles and Clasp - watchbands.com


----------



## superslomo (Mar 10, 2014)

Not sure, but I think I like the new perlon maybe even a bit more than the RAF strap.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Got bored with the vintage look so changed it up:

EDIT: better daylight shots.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

srexy said:


> Got bored with the vintage look so changed it up:


Me too - back to the 777 and original insert. Did you ever manage to smooth out the action on the Seikostain bezel? Mine is still a touch on the rough side


----------



## sephiroth1910 (Jan 20, 2017)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~Since that strap is too long for your wrist, cut it down, you can use the appropriate knife (Exacto?) to do a clean job, just use the factory end you cut off for a template to mimic the factory curve on your new end of strap
> 
> I wouldn't be too concerned about resale, including the OEM strap with the watch, if you think you might sell it, if that's a possibility, buy this new Seiko silicone strap from a vendor and cut away, keeping the original for who knows who
> 
> ...





modernbeat said:


> You can find them in a lot of places. Buying generic is easy, because they almost always post the dimensions (band width at the clasp) so you can find the right one. Buying a SEIKO signed clasp is harder because they are usually just referenced by part number or the watch model they originally came from.
> 
> Seiko Watch Buckles and Clasp - watchbands.com


Thanks a lot guys, all info received and will checkout the links provided. Cheers 



B1ff_77 said:


> Me too - back to the 777 and original insert. Did you ever manage to smooth out the action on the Seikostain bezel? Mine is still a touch on the rough side
> View attachment 10756538


What bracelet is this?


----------



## Gilthoniel (Jan 29, 2015)

Just got mine. Perfect match on a yellow isofrane!


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

sephiroth1910 said:


> Thanks a lot guys, all info received and will checkout the links provided. Cheers
> 
> What bracelet is this?


It's a Strapcode Endmill


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Old stuff here ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

B1ff_77 said:


> Me too - back to the 777 and original insert. Did you ever manage to smooth out the action on the Seikostain bezel? Mine is still a touch on the rough side
> View attachment 10756538


Nope - still pretty hollow and clackety. I will live with it until I can source a bigger gasket to smooth it out.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Jan 29, 2015)

The padi looks good. Wonder if I should pull the trigger on one...


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

srexy said:


> Nope - still pretty hollow and clackety. I will live with it until I can source a bigger gasket to smooth it out.


Same here I don't mind it, but would like it to be smoother. The only thing I miss about the original bezel is the action


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

B1ff_77 said:


> Same here I don't mind it, but would like it to be smoother. The only thing I miss about the original bezel is the action


I just tried to tune it with an Esslinger .8mm gasket and it made no difference. My callipers tell me that the gasket was in fact .7mm which is probably more a reflection on my caliper than the gasket. I'm going to order a .9mm and 1mm to see if that will push it over the edge into a well tuned bezel. Will report back!


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Great (and unusual) combination!



Gilthoniel said:


> Just got mine. Perfect match on a yellow isofrane!


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

ToxicNATO's premium "ShizNik" 


















Looks good on the PADI too










Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Spring-Diver said:


> ToxicNATO's premium "ShizNik"


~~~they sold out fairly fast...two hours or less

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"Too dumb for opera, too smart for NASCAR"-Anonymous


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~they sold out fairly fast...two hours or less
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


More grey are on the way....more colors too:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Spring-Diver said:


> ToxicNATO's premium "ShizNik"
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon
> ...


Have you brushed the bezel on the 777? It looks way better than the original shiny one.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Spring-Diver said:


> More grey are on the way....more colors too:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


What material is it? seatbelt type?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

That Toxicnato looks fantastic, love their hardware...


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

Turtle on leather or woods bumming in 1° F...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

JRMARTINS said:


> What material is it? seatbelt type?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure. It's a softer weave than the standard ToxicNATO's. A very premium feel to it. Also, with the satin sheen, it kind of looks like Omega, Blacpain & Tudor NATO straps. At $28 these are not cheap, for NATO's, but IMO these are hands down Terry's best nylon straps:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

B1ff_77 said:


> Have you brushed the bezel on the 777? It looks way better than the original shiny one.


Thanks! I sent it to Duarte at North East Watch Works. He bead blasted all of the polished areas on the case, bezel & crown. Just leaving the brushed areas. I'll be sending my PADI for the same treatment. IMO Seiko really over polished the bezel, giving it a blurry look, all the detail is gone. The bead blast brings it back.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks! I sent it to Duarte at North East Watch Works. He bead blasted all of the polished areas on the case, bezel & crown. Just leaving the brushed areas. I'll be sending my PADI for the same treatment. IMO Seiko really over polished the bezel, giving it a blurry look, all the detail is gone. The bead blast brings it back.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


If I had someone near me that could bead blast it i'd do the same, would save me replacing the bezel altogether. I have a coin edge on one of my turtles but it's not got the same satisfying solid click as the original when you turn it. I wish Seiko didn't go so overboard on the polish!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I wasn't even around when Seiko was making bezels that were more made to grip (better machining/less polish). wish they never let whichever exec make that call...

edit: i mean, i was around like _alive,_ haha, but not into Seikos when I was a kid or even a teenager.


----------



## pnjarich (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey folks.

Picked up my first Turtle (SRP773) a few weeks back and quickly got intrigued by all the mods people are doing. I'm probably going to be leaving my 773 alone, but have a 779 on the way with plans for a bezel, crystal, chapter ring and hands "upgrade." Assuming you're not handy enough to do all the work yourself, who do you generally trust? 

Looks like people have had good experience with Northeast Watch Works. Anyone else?

Thanks in advance. 



Peter


----------



## lee714 (Aug 9, 2012)

Someone help me decide, the srp777 or srp787 (batman). And what straps should I put on each?! I was thinking of a dark brown/tanned leather nato strap for both?


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Padi upgrade 









Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

piumach said:


> Padi upgrade
> 
> View attachment 10796754
> 
> ...


My man! Looks good. Can we get some more pictures?


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Also, the Blue Lagoon Turtle and Samurai are available on Timeless Watches

http://www.timelessluxwatches.com/brands/seiko-prospex/prospex-automatic


----------



## MacRipper (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

macchina said:


> Third day on my wrist, what a great watch!


Man this is a VERY nice picture of this watch, one of the best ive seen, really does it justice.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Bling bling!


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Does mine count? The smaller solar one. I was worried the sbbn015 would be too big on my girly small wrists =[ one of my goals is that watch on a brushed engineer bracelet but I have 6" inch wrists









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

This is my third turtle and by far my favorite. It doesn't make sense but I like how the carbon fiber texture on the Italian rubber strap looks with the inky blue dial. Very vintage!


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Loofa said:


> Does mine count? The smaller solar one. I was worried the sbbn015 would be too big on my girly small wrists =[ one of my goals is that watch on a brushed engineer bracelet but I have 6" inch wrists
> 
> View attachment 10810297
> 
> ...


Love the strap. I've been looking for one like that for my Padi. Hope to find one soon.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

rockmastermike said:


>


What brand strap is this one. I really want to get a leather strap for my padi as well.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)




----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Gilt turtle upgraded

Double domed sapphire Crystal 
DLW New Tuscan ceramic bezel


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

countingseconds said:


> Love the strap. I've been looking for one like that for my Padi. Hope to find one soon.


Oof! I just realized I misread turtle as Tuna! LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Just finished putting a new insert on the bezel of my 6309-7040!!!


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

More pictures


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

ThaWatcher said:


> Just finished putting a new insert on the bezel of my 6309-7040!!!
> View attachment 10814866
> View attachment 10814874
> View attachment 10814938


That is a nice original piece. I would hang on to the original insert (and maybe see about getting it relumed). I say this as those originals are hard to find and are expensive. I have spent a lot of time and money trying to find originals. Plus it's good to keep the original with the watch to hold its value.

I know the replacement says it is original, but it is aftermarket. That said, it looks very nice. You did a good job on the replacement.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

CharlieSanders said:


> Gilt turtle upgraded
> 
> Double domed sapphire Crystal
> DLW New Tuscan ceramic bezel


The new DLW Tuscan looks really good. Just waiting for mine to arrive - I was a bit hesitant about the new colour but pulled the trigger anyway


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

Condor97 said:


> ThaWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished putting a new insert on the bezel of my 6309-7040!!!
> ...


It's a shame you changed that bezel. 
Unfortunately you have devalued the watch putting the fake insert in it.
Original is always better.
It always makes me sad when people remove genuine parts for fake one's.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Pjbwatches said:


> It's a shame you changed that bezel.
> Unfortunately you have devalued the watch putting the fake insert in it.
> Original is always better.
> It always makes me sad when people remove genuine parts for fake one's.


Try not to worry about it - he can always put the original one back in!


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

B1ff_77 said:


> Pjbwatches said:
> 
> 
> > It's a shame you changed that bezel.
> ...


It looks a bit bent up to be used again.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Apparently I like to match my strap to my shirt.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Pjbwatches said:


> It's a shame you changed that bezel.
> Unfortunately you have devalued the watch putting the fake insert in it.
> Original is always better.
> It always makes me sad when people remove genuine parts for fake one's.


I'm confused: is the new insert not made by Seiko? If it is indeed a Seiko product, I would not call it fake.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

countingseconds said:


> I'm confused: is the new insert not made by Seiko? If it is indeed a Seiko product, I would not call it fake.


It's aftermarket. Seiko does not sell inserts without bezels. You can also tell by the lume pip. Though like B1ff_77 said, he can always put the original back in.



B1ff_77 said:


> Try not to worry about it - he can always put the original one back in!


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Well I finally took the plunge. Got my SRP777 last night. I have to say that I am pumped! I have been eager to see the similarities and differences in person, as I am an avid 6309 fan. I took a ton of pics lol. It has been a while since I have gotten a new watch, so this was exciting. Here are some pics from my unboxing...














































Straight to a nato today....



















And soon I plan on having a sumo dial and hand set installed. (Apologies for not giving credit to the owner of this photo. I found it on this forum somewhere and I cannot find where. If you are the owner, let me know and I will add the credit)...


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Condor97 said:


> Well I finally took the plunge. Got my SRP777 last night. I have to say that I am pumped! I have been eager to see the similarities and differences in person, as I am an avid 6309 fan. I took a ton of pics lol. It has been a while since I have gotten a new watch, so this was exciting. Here are some pics from my unboxing...


Looks great I definitely need to get that colour nato for mine


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

B1ff_77 said:


> Looks good, a bit like a Shogun if I'm not mistaken


I had the same realization recently. Makes me appreciate my 777 more.👍

Sent from the ❤


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Condor97 said:


> It's aftermarket. Seiko does not sell inserts without bezels. You can also tell by the lume pip. Though like B1ff_77 said, he can always put the original back in.


Seiko MAY want to look into people selling parts that literally say "Genuine Seiko Part" on the package, if that's not... what... it is.....


----------



## modernbeat (Jun 17, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> Seiko MAY want to look into people selling parts that literally say "Genuine Seiko Part" on the package, if that's not... what... it is.....


I can't say whether those are actual Seiko parts or not, but there is a difference between original parts and replacement parts, even official replacements or licensed replacements, in many fields.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

better aligned, sapphired, and slightly modded:

















couldn't get very good pictures in my room w/ lame lighting, hopefully i should get something better tomorrow.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

TOTD (Turtle of the day)


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

It's midnight, and I'm staring at my watch lol.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Pjbwatches said:


> It looks a bit bent up to be used again.


Are you going to be ok bro?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

dsbe90 said:


> This is my third turtle and by far my favorite. It doesn't make sense but I like how the carbon fiber texture on the Italian rubber strap looks with the inky blue dial. Very vintage!


very nice mate the 773 is my fav too, shes a real looker, not as bright as sumo blue and i like that.


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Pjbwatches said:
> 
> 
> > It looks a bit bent up to be used again.
> ...


Yes Bro, I'm fine how about you?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Pjbwatches said:


> Yes Bro, I'm fine how about you?


yeh im good mate i was just checking you were ok because you sounded a bit concerned about what somebody is doing to their own watch, just checking you were ok, happy days.


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Pjbwatches said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Bro, I'm fine how about you?
> ...


Just giving my opinion. Maybe if you don't want someone to comment on your watch you shouldn't post it on a public watch forum.


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

mine says hi!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

better light but still hard to photograph in a 'busy' reflection scenario.

DLW crystal, which is cool, tiny bevel, but a little higher dome than i thought it might be. it's definitely 'domier' (as in it rises up higher) than the yobokies crystal in my 775. the yobokies crystal is only up over the bezel level a fraction of a mm, but this is a good 1-2mm above the bezel. also if you are looking for a crystal without* intense color, this is your crystal. you can only tell it's blue from the reflecty bits, it doesn't really 'gloss over' with color like i can get with my other sapphires. i'll have to do a comparison pic! (i did show the watches side by side but that's not good enough =)

*i only say without, again, in a way of not being able to make the whole crystal a wash of blue color. when you do pick up some intensity in the color, it's usually around the beveling at the edge and is kinda cool =)


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

I dont know if i was just lucky, but my 777 is still within a second of atomic time. No deviation for a week now. 

Sent from the ❤


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

On the wrist today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

my coke turtle.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 10845034
> 
> 
> View attachment 10845018
> ...


I've never been interested in the 773 but it's definitely growing on me. The blue is really subtle, depending on the light it even looks black sometimes. Theres a real danger it's going to be my next purchase and replace my 777. Trying hard to resist.....


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

posted this on the Sunday Thread but some how with the amount of Turltes here.....
this threads seems right.

pardon me for not getting a direct angle to make the colors right.

The RIGHT most turtle is actually a blue black bezel with black dial


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 10845034
> 
> 
> View attachment 10845018
> ...


Love your watch and that strap.

To add to your point about less-intense blue AR sapphires, if you want a very low dome sapphire with no bevel edges and a less-intense AR coating, I recommend the New Hope crystal from Dr. Seikostain. The AR intensity and hue is very similar to higher end Swiss watch crystals. New Hope sapphire on the SRP and Crystaltimes sapphire on the SKX:


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

PrinceT said:


> On the wrist today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catflap (Feb 7, 2011)

PrinceT said:


> On the wrist today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think thats probably the best picture I've seen of the green turtle. This one definitely looks better on the rubber strap... had dismissed this but wondering again now..... hmmmm....


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

JRMARTINS said:


> That's gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, seiko sure hit a home run with this... Apart from the highly acclaimed padi turtle 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

catflap said:


> Think thats probably the best picture I've seen of the green turtle. This one definitely looks better on the rubber strap... had dismissed this but wondering again now..... hmmmm....


I too agree it looks better on the rubber! And it's a much more comfortable option too as their new style turtle rubbers are so supple. I'll try to snap a few more on different straps and you might just get sold. It's beautiful! Here's one on an iso










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

PrinceT said:


> I too agree it looks better on the rubber! And it's a much more comfortable option too as their new style turtle rubbers are so supple. I'll try to snap a few more on different straps and you might just get sold. It's beautiful! Here's one on an iso
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are great pics! Mine just arrived today - very excited!









Wearing the PADI turtle today...


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

A bit off topic but has anyone fitted the Turtle rubber strap onto an SKX? I was wondering if there would be any fitment issues. Do the SKX spring bars work in the strap? Has anyone done this? Thanks!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

dsquared24 said:


> A bit off topic but has anyone fitted the Turtle rubber strap onto an SKX? I was wondering if there would be any fitment issues. Do the SKX spring bars work in the strap? Has anyone done this? Thanks!


Haven't tried it but it should be a perfect fit.


----------



## sky.xd (Oct 3, 2015)

B1ff_77 said:


> I've never been interested in the 773 but it's definitely growing on me. The blue is really subtle, depending on the light it even looks black sometimes. Theres a real danger it's going to be my next purchase and replace my 777. Trying hard to resist.....


I've been browsing this thread for a good part of a month and being spoilt for choice, I can't decide between the 773, 775 and 777! Even the SRPB11 has thrown a spanner in the works.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

dsquared24 said:


> A bit off topic but has anyone fitted the Turtle rubber strap onto an SKX? I was wondering if there would be any fitment issues. Do the SKX spring bars work in the strap? Has anyone done this? Thanks!


Fits perfectly on there and it's so supple you can pretty much jam any diameter spring bar in there.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

BC strap? That looks great



JLS36 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

jaeva said:


> Those are great pics! Mine just arrived today - very excited!
> 
> View attachment 10875137
> 
> ...


Looking forward to those wristies!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

digivandig said:


> Haven't tried it but it should be a perfect fit.


Fits fine. Tried it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gelhornlogan (Jan 11, 2017)

Here's my 6309-7049. It's from October 77 just got it in the mail









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

here's some comparisons; yobokies on the 775, DLW on the 773:


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

New ceramic bezel fitted to the 775. Now just need to decide which one to wear!


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

gelhornlogan said:


> Here's my 6309-7049. It's from October 77 just got it in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very nice looking piece there. Good catch.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

stockae92 said:


> BC strap? That looks great


Yup BC 317 I was wearing the borealis iso style and that's way more comfortable but this just looks better imo. But I will still wear the iso style sometimes.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Trying out the WJean MM strap









Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

B1ff_77 said:


> New ceramic bezel fitted to the 775. Now just need to decide which one to wear!
> 
> View attachment 10881138


You have two wrists......LMAO!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> You have two wrists......LMAO!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha very true!!!


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

PrinceT said:


> Looking forward to those wristies!!


Thanks! Wearing the green turtle for the first time today...


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

B1ff_77 said:


> I've never been interested in the 773 but it's definitely growing on me. The blue is really subtle, depending on the light it even looks black sometimes. Theres a real danger it's going to be my next purchase and replace my 777. Trying hard to resist.....





sky.xd said:


> I've been browsing this thread for a good part of a month and being spoilt for choice, I can't decide between the 773, 775 and 777! Even the SRPB11 has thrown a spanner in the works.


I'd say get them all! But then again, I might have a turtle addiction...

Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #6 (2017) - Page 298


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

been modded for almost a week, way into it:

















there's just no doubt the waffle is just absolutely THE strap for this watch for me. i feel most pics i posted of my 775 had it too lol


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Padi turtle  today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karhu (Apr 27, 2013)

I recently bought a Turtle and it's a great watch but it does have one issue. The lume plot at 6:00 is a bit off center from the metallic frame such that it covers up the right side of the frame. It's not always so obvious but it is noticeable in certain lighting. I plan to have someone replace the crystal with sapphire eventually, is it possible for a watchmaker to remove and reattach the plot so it's centered?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The old Turtle..;-)

6309 7040


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

First the PADI SRPA21 and now added the SRP777 to the collection


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

PrinceT said:


> On the wrist today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ive been lusting after one of these since I first saw it a few weeks ago.


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

jaeva said:


> Thanks! Wearing the green turtle for the first time today...
> 
> View attachment 10888433


Seriously, I wish there was a LOVE button , as well as a LIKE button.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

borchard929 said:


> Ive been lusting after one of these since I first saw it a few weeks ago.


You need one! Have you seen the blue lagoon turtles? Those are nice too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Turtle + Teku + Beer = Happiness

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

SRP775 with domed sapphire and Dr Seikostain coin edge bezel. Just finished. Will take better photos in daylight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgetzen (Jan 6, 2017)

New Blue Lagoon. I know pics are out already. None I have seen do it justice though; it's like a SARB017 dial, except iridescent turquoise. This is one beautiful watch. Bracelet is high quality too.
Trying to show the dial:


----------



## tgetzen (Jan 6, 2017)

Where exactly is that waffle strap from? Love that look, Athaya Vintage Lamafa divers use one like that. I've been looking for such a strap for quite a while...


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306.....all day, any day!


----------



## modernbeat (Jun 17, 2012)

tgetzen said:


> Where exactly is that waffle strap from? Love that look, Athaya Vintage Lamafa divers use one like that. I've been looking for such a strap for quite a while...


It's likely the Uncle Seiko waffle strap.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

This bad boy arrived tonight! I'm thinking about a red rubber dive strap. Any suggestions?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

tgetzen said:


> Where exactly is that waffle strap from? Love that look, Athaya Vintage Lamafa divers use one like that. I've been looking for such a strap for quite a while...


Uncleseiko?

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

tgetzen said:


> New Blue Lagoon. I know pics are out already. None I have seen do it justice though; it's like a SARB017 dial, except iridescent turquoise. This is one beautiful watch. Bracelet is high quality too.
> Trying to show the dial:


Wow  some reason they look sharper on the rubber. Ok again I think I am bias ahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> This bad boy arrived tonight! I'm thinking about a red rubber dive strap. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Oh yes red would be hot. Here's mine in a slightly different shade!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

PrinceT said:


> Oh yes red would be hot. Here's mine in a slightly different shade!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a superb combination, I couldn't find a lot of pics of the PADI on red. Where did you pick this up?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Looks like a superb combination, I couldn't find a lot of pics of the PADI on red. Where did you pick this up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, looks like an isofrane but it's an obris Morgan strap. They are quite reasonable. This one was actually labelled as red but to my eye it looks more hot pink in the flesh. Check out their website I think you could pick one up there and alternatively you can try a borealis strap for similar pricing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

PrinceT said:


> Thanks mate, looks like an isofrane but it's an obris Morgan strap. They are quite reasonable. This one was actually labelled as red but to my eye it looks more hot pink in the flesh. Check out their website I think you could pick one up there and alternatively you can try a borealis strap for similar pricing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate the tips, I'll check those straps out. Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

SRP777









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

poppo said:


> SRP777
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bracelet is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

lbovill said:


> What bracelet is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a strapcode oyster to me but may be wrong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

PrinceT said:


> Looks like a strapcode oyster to me but may be wrong
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will check it out. I didn't think they made endlinks for the turtle yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

lbovill said:


> Will check it out. I didn't think they made endlinks for the turtle yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely what it is. Not sure if I am 100 plus bucks sold on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

This bracelet is not strapcode. I got a it at amazon.co.jp. But now is sold out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

This bracelet is about 30 dollar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

lbovill said:


> SRP775 with domed sapphire and Dr Seikostain coin edge bezel. Just finished. Will take better photos in daylight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get that strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

I know it's blasphemy to put leather on a diver but I could not remove it after I put it on because I like the look too much. That's a bandrbands leather strap and I highly recommend it. Very well made. I put mine on a deployment clasp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

poppo said:


> This bracelet is not strapcode. I got a it at amazon.co.jp. But now is sold out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks will keep an eye out on amazon for one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

poppo said:


> SRP777
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome watch. Too bad you're not having Dunkin Donuts. That's a far better cup of coffee....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyone else pretend they have a pepsi gmt by tilting their bezel? lol


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

tgetzen said:


> New Blue Lagoon. I know pics are out already. None I have seen do it justice though; it's like a SARB017 dial, except iridescent turquoise. This is one beautiful watch. Bracelet is high quality too.
> Trying to show the dial:


Very nice! Looking forward to getting one of those...


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Back to the green turtle... now on leather. I like this combination.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Just FYI - The best prices I've seen on the SRP787 (batman) and SRP 789 (coke) turtles ($300 each):

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...thread-6-2017-a-3893898-309.html#post38727154


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

sometimes you have to show the odd angles: =)







(it is interesting, makes it looks like a faded bezel)


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Awesome watch. Too bad you're not having Dunkin Donuts. That's a far better cup of coffee....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. There is no Dunkin Donut in Japan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Just picked up a 775 off the sales forum - had the 777 and sold it - undecided on this one as well so far - might be a little too much bling for my usual tastes.

Fitted with a crystal times DD sapphire:










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

whywhysee said:


> Just picked up a 775 off the sales forum - had the 777 and sold it - undecided on this one as well so far - might be a little too much bling for my usual tastes.
> 
> Fitted with a crystal times DD sapphire:
> 
> ...


Now just change out the bezel and it's a master piece. Biased because that's the mod I did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

lbovill said:


> Now just change out the bezel and it's a master piece. Biased because that's the mod I did.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pic please! 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Happy to oblige



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Believe it or not it actually slims the watch down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

lbovill said:


> Happy to oblige
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! New to the turtle world - Murphy bezel?

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Awesome watch. Too bad you're not having Dunkin Donuts. That's a far better cup of coffee....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


~~~even better, Jake's home roast=










got into home roasting green beans in 08', so I could make caps at home










If I had to choose between watches and home roasting/drinking caps, I'd look at my phone to tell time=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"Let those who don't want none have memories of not gettin' any."
-Bro. David Gardner


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

lbovill said:


> *I know it's blasphemy to put leather on a diver *but I could not remove it after I put it on because I like the look too much. That's a bandrbands leather strap and I highly recommend it. Very well made. I put mine on a deployment clasp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












yeah, Old Father Thames gave me a load of crap for fitting this alligator strap to my 775 awhile ago. I liked it but apparently I was in a minority of one=

Admittedly, I think I should have gone for the $3 black alligator strap (eBay), instead of the brown one I chose

BTW Ibovill, I like the leather strap on your Turtle, deployment makes it even better!

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
I may not agree with what you say...
but if you say it with fewer words I'll try harder...


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

shakin_jake said:


> yeah, Old Father Thames gave me a load of crap for fitting this alligator strap to my 775 awhile ago. I liked it but apparently I was in a minority of one=
> 
> Admittedly, I think I should have gone for the $3 black alligator strap (eBay), instead of the brown one I chose
> 
> ...


I think the turtle was meant for this sort of treatment because the brown gator looks great too.

Probably in the minority of opinions but I guess with drilled lugs I can always quickly swap it for something else so no real harm done. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

whywhysee said:


> Looks great! New to the turtle world - Murphy bezel?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Very happy with the outcome.

Mine is from eBay seller Seikostain (sp) but there are a few sellers out there who have them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Today's selection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Roadking1102 said:


> Today's selection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beaut. Nice selection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarinaR (Feb 28, 2015)

shakin_jake said:


> yeah, Old Father Thames gave me a load of crap for fitting this alligator strap to my 775 awhile ago. I liked it but apparently I was in a minority of one=
> 
> Admittedly, I think I should have gone for the $3 black alligator strap (eBay), instead of the brown one I chose
> 
> ...


I have to admit I don't like gator strap, but brown leather looks gorgeous on divers. I'm wearing it now


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Talking about gators here was my triple 7 on a hirsch black gator strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Taking a break at the office... on the long weekend 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## thecaptain75 (Feb 4, 2017)

Just picked up a turtle a week or two ago. I've been wearing it on a couple of straps - a tropic rubber, and a canvas and leather. Here are a couple phone pics...


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Anybody put Tuna strap on turtle?


----------



## ijob007 (Jul 8, 2014)

Received my SRP779J1 today from Creation Watches. Ordered it late Friday night and it arrived today all the way from Singapore. I still don't know how they deliver so quickly....witchcraft!!!!

Beautiful watch. My first Turtle after my Baby Tuna.

-----------------------------
Sent from the back of Michael Caine's Mini Cooper S, Italy. Holding on for dear life...


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

ijob007 said:


> Received my SRP779J1 today from Creation Watches. Ordered it late Friday night and it arrived today all the way from Singapore. I still don't know how they deliver so quickly....witchcraft!!!!
> 
> Beautiful watch. My first Turtle after my Baby Tuna.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Which shipping did you opt for if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ijob007 (Jul 8, 2014)

It was the free option via DHL. Tracked all the way to my door 😁

-----------------------------
Sent from the back of Michael Caine's Mini Cooper S, Italy. Holding on for dear life...


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Nothing like a Pepsi bezel on a seiko diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

ijob007 said:


> It was the free option via DHL. Tracked all the way to my door 
> 
> -----------------------------
> Sent from the back of Michael Caine's Mini Cooper S, Italy. Holding on for dear life...


No customs getting involved and stinging you with import taxes i take it ?


----------



## ijob007 (Jul 8, 2014)

BikerJeff said:


> No customs getting involved and stinging you with import taxes i take it ?


Nope 😁

-----------------------------
Sent from the back of Michael Caine's Mini Cooper S, Italy. Holding on for dear life...


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

ijob007 said:


> Nope 
> 
> -----------------------------
> Sent from the back of Michael Caine's Mini Cooper S, Italy. Holding on for dear life...


Thats what i like to hear.... I've never been stung using Creation either.
I'm also going to order a Turtle from them, unfortunately they are currently oos of the 777 version i want though.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

thecaptain75 said:


> View attachment 10941866


is this from otto frei? seems to be the only place i can find it, but they seem frustrating. no paypal (of which i have some balance i want to get rid of), and minimum order of $18 -- these straps are $8.95 -- two of them is 17.90 -- I cannot place the order, lol.

obviously i can get around that by adding something, but the CC only thing seems strange. IS that the only place to get the strap? =)

edit: found another thread where i found that WatchGecko also offers this strap. I'm not sure however if they are the same material? Watchgecko is wanting $35 and Otto Frei $9 -- if they are the exact same, there's no reason to try WatchGecko as they are across the ocean and OF seems to be in Oakland, lol. but if WatchGecko's is a better material, that'd be a plus. (all i could find out is that they are NOT BC vanilla rubber)

EDIT 2: BAH. I trust WatchGecko. it's done. haha.


----------



## thecaptain75 (Feb 4, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> is this from otto frei? seems to be the only place i can find it, but they seem frustrating. no paypal (of which i have some balance i want to get rid of), and minimum order of $18 -- these straps are $8.95 -- two of them is 17.90 -- I cannot place the order, lol.
> 
> obviously i can get around that by adding something, but the CC only thing seems strange. IS that the only place to get the strap? =)
> 
> ...


Mine is from WatchGecko. It's not BC but its comparable quality I would say, and the scent is different. Great strap, hope you like it!


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

^I've been eyeing WG tropics for a while, I don't know why I don't have one for every watch that I own yet. That looks really good on the turtle!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thecaptain75 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks! It's a nice strap, I think you'll be happy with it. I have a couple Bonetto Cinturinis and as I mentioned above it seems comparable in quality, at least to my untrained eye.

FYI, it doesn't take the fat spring bars... I ordered some smaller ones off of ebay.


----------



## cubizmo (Feb 20, 2017)

I love my two turtles. And if it wasn't for a huge list of other watches, I'd probably have every permutation of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

jrtoyman said:


> View attachment 10480498
> 
> Did this mock-up in Photoshop. My future SRP789K1, will be arriving soon.
> Had ordered a NATO strap for it too.


Finally got a chance to update this.
Got the SRP789K1 in HK and received the NATO strap I ordered from Crown & Buckle.
I'm not a fan of steel bracelet so I had it removed right away in the shop I bought it from.
Looks great in-hand.


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

My Turtle has just been finished by Duarte and I am so excited to get it back. Replaced the dial with a black Sumo dial, as well as a low DD sapphire from CrystalTimes. I think it classed up the watch a lot while keeping true to the rugged styling of the watch. Even looks excellent with the OE handset. Couldn't be more pleased. It normally lives on a Strapcode Super Oyster which I had swapped out for the original silicone strap for a few days.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> My Turtle has just been finished by Duarte and I am so excited to get it back. Replaced the dial with a black Sumo dial, as well as a low DD sapphire from CrystalTimes. I think it classed up the watch a lot while keeping true to the rugged styling of the watch. Even looks excellent with the OE handset. Couldn't be more pleased. It normally lives on a Strapcode Super Oyster which I had swapped out for the original silicone strap for a few days.


That's gorgeous and I can speak from experience and say Duarte does excellent work, he installed the crystal on mine too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

lbovill said:


> That's gorgeous and I can speak from experience and say Duarte does excellent work, he installed the crystal on mine too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm so excited to get it back. I really think it looks great. I was considering a Squale 1545 with the ceramic bezel, but decided I wanted something with a black dial and bezel that was classic and tough looking without being a Sub clone. So I bought this and the bits to mod it and I'm so happy I did. This is my 4th Seiko and they've all been bulletproof.

I chose Duarte because of all the great reviews people on here have given him. His service has been nothing short of outstanding. Incredibly prompt communication, breathtakingly fast turnaround, and overall a great experience. Might have him muck with my SKX too.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> Thanks! I'm so excited to get it back. I really think it looks great. I was considering a Squale 1545 with the ceramic bezel, but decided I wanted something with a black dial and bezel that was classic and tough looking without being a Sub clone. So I bought this and the bits to mod it and I'm so happy I did. This is my 4th Seiko and they've all been bulletproof.
> 
> I chose Duarte because of all the great reviews people on here have given him. His service has been nothing short of outstanding. Incredibly prompt communication, breathtakingly fast turnaround, and overall a great experience. Might have him muck with my SKX too.


The turtle is such a great watch with some real history behind it even if it is a re issue. Far better IMHO than grabbing a submariner look alike.

The feedback is the same reason I went with NEWW and Duarte. And now that he did such a great job on my turtle I am debating sending in my Shogun for a spa trip there. It's a viscous cycle.

Enjoy that watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> My Turtle has just been finished by Duarte and I am so excited to get it back. Replaced the dial with a black Sumo dial, as well as a low DD sapphire from CrystalTimes. I think it classed up the watch a lot while keeping true to the rugged styling of the watch. Even looks excellent with the OE handset. Couldn't be more pleased. It normally lives on a Strapcode Super Oyster which I had swapped out for the original silicone strap for a few days.


Duarte does amazing work. About to send off two SKX'a to him once all the parts arrive.

Hey, what are you doing with the stock dial? I'd be interested if it's for sale....make a third project watch....or fourth, I've lost count - lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Duarte does amazing work. About to send off two SKX'a to him once all the parts arrive.
> 
> Hey, what are you doing with the stock dial? I'd be interested if it's for sale....make a third project watch....or fourth, I've lost count - lol.


I'm doing absolutely nothing with it. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Steven Rianto (Aug 10, 2011)

Hellow from my standing green turtle. it's been awhile since i visit here.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Seiko Lume never fails to impress

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

At work today with the MM300 hands on my 775








Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

My PADI is now sporting sapphire crystal and coin edge bezel. Pressure tested and ready for summer! Whooo Hooo!!!!!


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

cajun1970 said:


> My PADI is now sporting sapphire crystal and coin edge bezel. Pressure tested and ready for summer! Whooo Hooo!!!!!


What is the rating of the pressure test?
I'm just curious because I really wanted to have most of my watche's crystal change into saphhire ones that I have second thoughts of not be able to use them in serious diving and just in shallow waters.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Pressure tested to 10 ATM. So, good to go diving. Mod and pressure test done by Duarte at NEWW.



jrtoyman said:


> What is the rating of the pressure test?
> I'm just curious because I really wanted to have most of my watche's crystal change into saphhire ones that I have second thoughts of not be able to use them in serious diving and just in shallow waters.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> At work today with the MM300 hands on my 775
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like these hands better than original ones. They look cleaner. Well done


----------



## lvdb (Jul 14, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> At work today with the MM300 hands on my 775
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need this look because of reasons. Where can I get myself such hands?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

lvdb said:


> I need this look because of reasons. Where can I get myself such hands?


I ordered these from Dagaz.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

wish i could wear more than one at a time (without looking like some nutcase):


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

cajun1970 said:


> Pressure tested to 10 ATM. So, good to go diving. Mod and pressure test done by Duarte at NEWW.


Cool! Thank you.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm loving these hands. I can't wait for the ceramic bezel to arrive 









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pp764 (Oct 27, 2014)

Just recieved and straight on an isofrane. First time for both and very pleased.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## LordPhero (Jan 30, 2017)

Padi on UnleSeiko Waffle Strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ok, so I have been seeing wrist shots of this for years now and just got one but I took a few shots of it on my 6.75" wrist from the traditional angle and it looks huge like the dinner plate many have mentioned. It does however, not feel big to me so I took this photo to show all of you what it looks like or what I think it looks like to others. This represents the way it really wears I feel. Mine has a sapphire in it from CT and Borealis blue strap. I just got it from another WUS member. I think the blue rivals that in my SMP. Though 44mm it does not look too big.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Best price on a Blue Lagoon turtle I've seen...

Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #6 (2017) - Page 346


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I never ever thought I would be saying this, but I might sell my beloved modded SRP773.







I love the watch, it's super comfortable to wear, and my simple mod looks great, but the size and added weight is starting to bother me. I never took it off, then I had surgery in December and started to realize it's bigger than I like. I've lost 25 pounds and am now at the weight I want to stay at for the rest of my life.

I'm more of a 40mm to 42mm guy, and this really isn't that much bigger than 42mm by much, but the case shape close to the strap is starting to bother me a little. It's pudgy....more rounded than I like. Not by much, but enough to give me pause.

I KNOW this is a classic. I KNOW I can also replace it I I have to. These aren't going anywhere. Like the SKX, these will be available for many years.

Some of you might ask what I will replace it with. I've recently increased my SKX collection (2 007's [J and K] and 2 009's. Was at two, then three, now four. Don't need more, but I'm happy with what I have. The K is getting some massive mods added, the J *might* get a hand swap. One 009 will have hands swapped out, the other will stay bone stock.

I'm starting to want to add to my 40mm size. I have two Invicta 8926's, one heavily modded that's getting modded again, and a Ticino Sea Viper. The 40mm size is starting to really feel more at home on my wrist.

So what would I add to my collection once I sell my Turtle?

Squale 1545 Classic or Maxi. Maybe....but for sure no more Steinharts. I'm done with them. Hate the case (flat lug) shape. Kills an otherwise fantastic watch.

I know this is a Turtle thread and all of you will tell me not to do it, but I can always buy another one.

How crazy am I?

Oh, here's the upcoming Invicta mod (mockup)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

you'll regret it!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> you'll regret it!


Hence why I can buy another one at any time....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

well ok then haha. you'd have to re-mod it too ofc =)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> well ok then haha. you'd have to re-mod it too ofc =)


This is true....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

My Bronzo turtle..


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

lbovill said:


> I think the turtle was meant for this sort of treatment because the brown gator looks great too.
> 
> Probably in the minority of opinions but I guess with drilled lugs I can always quickly swap it for something else so no real harm done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 775 has pretty much been full time on leather since I got this strap almost a great ago. Double faux pas for using a flieger strap on a diver. 










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

You can get a 12 hour Pepsi bezel that will fit that.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Raydius said:


> My 775 has pretty much been full time on leather since I got this strap almost a great ago. Double faux pas for using a flieger strap on a diver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! Glad to see there are others. The 775 was meant for leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modernbeat (Jun 17, 2012)

brawijaya80 said:


> My Bronzo turtle..


I assume that's another Ridwan creation. I'm always impressed by his parts.


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

Raydius said:


> My 775 has pretty much been full time on leather since I got this strap almost a great ago. Double faux pas for using a flieger strap on a diver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this crown, by which model?
I want S branded crown for my turtle)
Thanks


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Turtle lume is on point.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I like the look of the Turtle on leather .


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

New Coke Turtle...


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

brawijaya80 said:


> My Bronzo turtle..





modernbeat said:


> I assume that's another Ridwan creation. I'm always impressed by his parts.


What's the source for those mod parts? That's a very cool effect.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Just got my lumed ceramic bezel installed and decided it's time to break out the Strapcode again. I think these bracelets look great with the more contemporary mods - the vintage mods are crying out for distressed leather or old rubber.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

brawijaya80 said:


> View attachment 10978570
> 
> 
> My Bronzo turtle..


Damn that thing is beautifully ugly.


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

Definitely not enough wrist to pull off an SRP. Would go with an SKX series, will fit you much better.



parsig9 said:


> Ok, so I have been seeing wrist shots of this for years now and just got one but I took a few shots of it on my 6.75" wrist from the traditional angle and it looks huge like the dinner plate many have mentioned. It does however, not feel big to me so I took this photo to show all of you what it looks like or what I think it looks like to others. This represents the way it really wears I feel. Mine has a sapphire in it from CT and Borealis blue strap. I just got it from another WUS member. I think the blue rivals that in my SMP. Though 44mm it does not look too big.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Home made and hand made strap by me


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

jaeva said:


> Best price on a Blue Lagoon turtle I've seen...
> 
> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #6 (2017) - Page 346


I thought I had taken a photo of the Blue Lagoon in the window display when I was at HK a week ago to get my SRP789K1.
It's cheaper that those Euro prices.

If you're around HK go to TIME FOR U or TIME SUPER (only one owner) and both are in Sino Centre, Ground Floor, Nathan Road, Mongkok.
There's a lot of other SEIKO models to choose from and at reasonable prices.

I already bought two from there at a month interval and two friends of mine as well.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

coffee with srp777









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

dukerules said:


> Definitely not enough wrist to pull off an SRP. Would go with an SKX series, will fit you much better.


Sorry but I have to disagree. The Turtle looks just fine on his 6.75" wrist. It's a 47.5mm lug to lug watch which should be fine for a wrist of that size. The Turtle makes itself look big on almost any wrist because it's quite tall and wide.


----------



## morningbell (Nov 16, 2007)

I like turtles. Affordable and fun for strap changes.


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

mi6_ said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree. The Turtle looks just fine on his 6.75" wrist. It's a 47.5mm lug to lug watch which should be fine for a wrist of that size. The Turtle makes itself look big on almost any wrist because it's quite tall and wide.


It was a tongue-in-cheek comment. Of course it looks fine. That guy's arms are the size of my legs.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree. The Turtle looks just fine on his 6.75" wrist. It's a 47.5mm lug to lug watch which should be fine for a wrist of that size. The Turtle makes itself look big on almost any wrist because it's quite tall and wide.


I just don't see it. Is dukerules saying that in this photo this watch looks too big? Edit, I see now... ok


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

dukerules said:


> Definitely not enough wrist to pull off an SRP. Would go with an SKX series, will fit you much better.


Are you having a joke?

Edit yes i see youre having a joke


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

THIS is coffee....Starbucks is overpriced charred swill....not that I have an opinion or anything lol!!!










poppo said:


> coffee with srp777
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

dukerules said:


> Definitely not enough wrist to pull off an SRP. Would go with an SKX series, will fit you much better.


Agreed. 

And if that dude's wrists are only 6.75" then consider me the Incredible Hulk.


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Just bought the 775 myself, really pleased with it, one of those watches that looks better in real life than it does in photos.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Spent hours going through this whole thread and seeing all the cool pics of this great watch, the Turtle. Yet still cant make up my mind which one to get.
777 is probably first choice as black always looks good, goes with anything and i'll never end up disliking this colour.... but Creation, my preferred seller is oos of the 777k version. So it leaves paying extra for Japan one.
But then i keep coming back to the 773 Blurtle, in stock and a big plus to me is the oe bracelet. Tend to prefer bracelets as long as they have solid end links and i've been very happy with the quality of the one on my Monster. Price isn't bad at £200.
Cant make up my mind whether i like the 779 or not.
Definitely dont want the 775, i dont like any gold on watches, so thats the only thing i'm sure about.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BikerJeff said:


> Spent hours going through this whole thread and seeing all the cool pics of this great watch, the Turtle. Yet still cant make up my mind which one to get.
> 777 is probably first choice as black always looks good, goes with anything and i'll never end up disliking this colour.... but Creation, my preferred seller is oos of the 777k version. So it leaves paying extra for Japan one.
> But then i keep coming back to the 773 Blurtle, in stock and a big plus to me is the oe bracelet. Tend to prefer bracelets as long as they have solid end links and i've been very happy with the quality of the one on my Monster. Price isn't bad at £200.
> Cant make up my mind whether i like the 779 or not.
> Definitely dont want the 775, i dont like any gold on watches, so thats the only thing i'm sure about.


Hi mate, this watch imo looks best on bracelet, it carries on the nice flow of the case and its a thicker bracelet than the strapcode which i ordered and sent back, this bracelets not too bad although i was annoyed with it to start as the collars are a bit of a pain.

The 773 is a stunner, its almost black but the blue is a nice classy touch, its as versatile as the black i recon, you cant go wrong with either but i think youll be very impressed with the blue, its very nice.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, this watch imo looks best on bracelet, it carries on the nice flow of the case and its a thicker bracelet than the strapcode which i ordered and sent back, this bracelets not too bad although i was annoyed with it to start as the collars are a bit of a pain.
> 
> The 773 is a stunner, its almost black but the blue is a nice classy touch, its as versatile as the black i recon, you cant go wrong with either but i think youll be very impressed with the blue, its very nice.


Yep, i think the blue is becoming the top choice for me now, as it comes with bracelet for only a small extra cost over the silicone strap Turtles....... I've had the joy of dealing with the pin & collars before, had to do em on my Monster bracelet. Had to go looking online for a tutorial, but it all went ok.
The only concern i have about these Turtles is the chapter ring alignment issue that i keep seeing, that definitely isn't something i'd try to correct myself. But i guess i'll just have to hope the one i order is ok.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

dukerules said:


> It was a tongue-in-cheek comment. Of course it looks fine. That guy's arms are the size of my legs.


Sorry missed the sarcasm. Yes his wrists definitely look bigger than 6.75".


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

My 775 was jealous of the spa treatment my PADI received. So, it took a trip to the east coast to see Duarte. It is now en route back home sporting a domed sapphire, coin edge bezel, and ceramic bezel insert...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

BikerJeff said:


> Spent hours going through this whole thread and seeing all the cool pics of this great watch, the Turtle. Yet still cant make up my mind which one to get.
> 777 is probably first choice as black always looks good, goes with anything and i'll never end up disliking this colour.... but Creation, my preferred seller is oos of the 777k version. So it leaves paying extra for Japan one.
> But then i keep coming back to the 773 Blurtle, in stock and a big plus to me is the oe bracelet. Tend to prefer bracelets as long as they have solid end links and i've been very happy with the quality of the one on my Monster. Price isn't bad at £200.
> Cant make up my mind whether i like the 779 or not.
> Definitely dont want the 775, i dont like any gold on watches, so thats the only thing i'm sure about.


773. The added color makes a world of difference. Had both. Sold the 777.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> I never ever thought I would be saying this, but I might sell my beloved modded SRP773


DO IT - and let me take it off your hands 

The MM hands look better to me on the 773 than any other turtle variant for some reason


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

B1ff_77 said:


> DO IT - and let me take it off your hands
> 
> The MM hands look better to me on the 773 than any other turtle variant for some reason


PM sent....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barolo (Jan 3, 2007)

cajun1970 said:


> My 775 was jealous of the spa treatment my PADI received. So, it took a trip to the east coast to see Duarte. It is now en route back home sporting a domed sapphire, coin edge bezel, and ceramic bezel insert...


Those are the three things I have been contemplating. Can I ask how much it cost? Does Duarte have a website?

Thanks,
Al


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> Sorry missed the sarcasm. Yes his wrists definitely look bigger than 6.75".


I swear just a bit under 18cm! But you guys are killing me. I am not a big guy. 

Also considering the MM hands for this but like the stock second hand and might just do the other two. Real MM hands are like $150 so...maybe Dagaz. Don't care much if the lume matches exactly. Traser Commander for those situations that require super visibility in the dark. I have NEWW do most of this kind of thing for me too. Anybody think that Soxa hands might work? I was thinking all white like on the Carribean 1200t. Thoughts? Seems the hour hand might be a little small. The blue on these is my favorite!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

SRP777 on Eulit Perlon. Can definitely recommend.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

The parts were from DLW Watch (bezel insert and sapphire) and Yobokies (coin edge bezel). I think I was roughly $150 into the parts.

Duarte's website can be found by googling Northeast Watch Works. His prices for services are broken down on his site. For this, it was $57.15 including priority return shipping. He says his turnaround times are 1-2 weeks, but he had mine done in 2 days. His crystal installs include 100m pressure testing also.

So, you're looking at roughly $200 all in. Kinda pricey add-ons to a $300 watch, but I think it's worth the difference.



Barolo said:


> Those are the three things I have been contemplating. Can I ask how much it cost? Does Duarte have a website?
> 
> Thanks,
> Al


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

Just in..!

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

*I'm loving my Turtle!*


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

Modded with PO style bezel and domed sapphire.


----------



## holja (Sep 12, 2016)

15 ft:








70 ft:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

see, it's blue, i swear!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

After a long hike, a little rest until dinner with the PADI. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

The latest state of my 773, which I'm trying to decide whether to keep or not (I already have a 775 that is my go-to-turtle)










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Padi dial goodness 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

777 + 6309 =










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Anyone on the fence keep Ann eye out at your local Costco. At mine over the weekend they had the non-padi Pepsi version on bracelet fir $250 bucks. The guy with the keys to the watch case told me on Saturday that that he received them on Thursday and he had 3 of them to sell.


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Bought a PADI. Good call.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

you can probably spot the common theme, heh.









i've actually modded that watchgecko tropic strap. I put the buckle and keeper from a Z22 on it. the keepers it came with were odd. the buckle was just for fun, but i like the finish of the Seiko better.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Change to sapphire










We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Roadking1102 said:


> Padi dial goodness
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Looking good!

Are both straps from UncleSeiko?



timetellinnoob said:


> you can probably spot the common theme, heh.
> 
> View attachment 11021474
> 
> ...


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

Loving the mm300 hands I'm seeing on the 775, that little bit of red on the second hand makes all the difference.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Trying to decide if I like an all-green bezel:









Better than the original green and black bezel:


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

srexy said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Are both straps from UncleSeiko?


Thanks, haha. UncleSeiko Waffle and WatchGecko Tropic!


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

jaeva said:


> Trying to decide if I like an all-green bezel:
> 
> View attachment 11025698
> 
> ...


I'm going to vote original...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

jaeva said:


> Trying to decide if I like an all-green bezel:
> 
> View attachment 11025698
> 
> ...


Original. Those new green and Blue Lagoon Turtles are absolutely stunning!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Condor97 said:


> I'm going to vote original...





pokey074 said:


> Original. Those new green and Blue Lagoon Turtles are absolutely stunning!


Yeah, now that I see them both, I'm leaning towards the original, too.


----------



## skywraith7 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello!

I had my padi modded by Duarte at NEWW, CT072 from crystaltimes and a CEB from yobokies!








Wrist shot in the desert!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Seiko Prospex "Blue Lagoon" Special Edition Automatic Turtle
SRPB11


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

SRPA21K1 on a Black OPS MN Strap from ErikasOriginals:







Michael


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Samwatch said:


> SRPA21K1 on a Black OPS MN Strap
> 
> Michael


That looks awesome Michael! I was debating between that one and a red line one. I'm leaning towards the red since it could pull double duty on my black bay black. But that looks fantastic!

Quick question, did you select the "patina" hardware? Is it dull/satin or does it match the brushed finish on the turtle? It looks pretty dark on her website so I'm wondering if it's more satin or bead blasted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

dsquared24 said:


> Quick question, did you select the "patina" hardware? Is it dull/satin or does it match the brushed finish on the turtle? It looks pretty dark on her website so I'm wondering if it's more satin or bead blasted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, it's the "patina" hardware. As a non native english speaker, I'm not so shure what dull means. ;-) But it does definitely not look as the brushed parts of the turtle, it's quite different. In fact it looks quite tinny. I hope I could express myself... 

Michael


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Samwatch said:


> Well, it's the "patina" hardware. As a non native english speaker, I'm not so shure what dull means. ;-) But it does definitely not look as the brushed parts of the turtle, it's quite different. In fact it looks quite tinny. I hope I could express myself...
> 
> Michael


You did very well! I understand the difference. Thank you for your reply!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

I was looking those straps many times but never pulled the trigger. Are they really worth 3-4 times then nato?

sent from Moto Z


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Samwatch said:


> SRPA21K1 on a Black OPS MN Strap from ErikasOriginals:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how you roll, here's mine on an Erikasoriginals MN strap.

I also recently got a black ops strap with pvd hardware for my darth tuna, though it's currently on my tudor BBR 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

775

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sky.xd (Oct 3, 2015)

I finally gave in to temptation and made my order on ebay for the SRP775 last night! Now to play the waiting game ..


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Today's pic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Rosenbloom said:


> Seiko Prospex "Blue Lagoon" Special Edition Automatic Turtle
> SRPB11
> 
> 
> View attachment 11032426




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

New shoes!


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Mc Cafe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

poppo said:


> Mc Cafe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,which bracelet is that?

Thanks


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

randb said:


> Hi,which bracelet is that?
> 
> Thanks


I got it by amazon.co.jp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Does anyone make a matte ceramic bezel insert with lume?

Edit: Found DLW luminous black. If I could find a luminous Batman I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## karhu (Apr 27, 2013)

james.fort said:


> Does anyone make a matte ceramic bezel insert with lume?
> 
> Edit: Found DLW luminous black. If I could find a luminous Batman I'd be ecstatic.


I don't think that DLW bezel is matte, it looks gloss from the photos on their site. In fact, I haven't seen any matte ceramic Turtle inserts except for a DIY job thread posted here...and the results looked awesome: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/matte-ceramic-bezel-insert-mod-4034970.html

I would LOVE it if someone sold a matte ceramic without the bulging lume pip, something as close to OEM as possible. Right now I think the best bet might be the DLW "stealth" bezel which is matte and then somehow painting the numbers.


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

karhu said:


> I don't think that DLW bezel is matte, it looks gloss from the photos on their site. In fact, I haven't seen any matte ceramic Turtle inserts except for a DIY job thread posted here...and the results looked awesome: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/matte-ceramic-bezel-insert-mod-4034970.html
> 
> I would LOVE it if someone sold a matte ceramic without the bulging lume pip, something as close to OEM as possible. Right now I think the best bet might be the DLW "stealth" bezel which is matte and then somehow painting the numbers.


Wow that looks amazing!

If I could get a luminous batman I could live with the glossy. But yeah, matte luminous black or batman would be my grail.

I'd like to have the sides of my case blasted, ceramic insert installed and a domed sapphire put it. I'm fairly certain I would screw this up. Any recommendations for providers who aren't backed up months?


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Going back to the stock look. Changed from a coin edge bezel back to the stock one. I think I may swap out the domed sapphire with a flat one to further go with the stock theme. Modding is fun but there is a charm to a stock-looking Seiko.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

at starbucks coffee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

cmdErrX said:


>


Argh! Making me wish I had gotten a PADI.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

pokey074 said:


> Argh! Making me wish I had gotten a PADI.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with owning more than one Turtle! 

Seriously, I loved the PADI with its fit and feel on the wrist that I just picked up an SRP777 as well


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Just got the 775. Really like the gilt markers on the bezel, makes me think of a 6215 when I look at it. Thanks to Goldsmiths here in the uk high street for ordering it in for me when I had some vouchers to spend there recently as they don't stock Seikos instore and I couldn't see any of these on their website.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I am anxiously awaiting the return of my Turtle. Dropped it off at my watch maker this week. 
Mods include:
MM300 dial
MM hands
No AR domed sapphire
Vintage Ceramic bezel insert
Ridwan coin edge bezel
Black day/date wheel

This mod won't be for everyone, but it's the best of every Seiko watch that I love mashed into one! Pics to come!! Hopefully sooner than later. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Wanted to get your guys thoughts on this and I'm sure I'm not the first to do it lol. A few days ago I went to change the date on my turtle and the hands were in the danger zone! I kind of freaked out a bit, fixed the hands to 6:30, and proceeded to set the rest of the watch. It was a little after 12:00 when I started to flip the days/date. Didn't realize it until after setting the day and then a few dates. 

So I'm a bit paranoid now about the watch. 

Did I mess anything up? I didn't hear any odd noises or feel any odd changes in the crown. 

If so, what are the signs that something went awry? 

I'm hoping that doing this just that one time didn't do anything bad.

Thanks everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

dsquared24 said:


> Wanted to get your guys thoughts on this and I'm sure I'm not the first to do it lol. A few days ago I went to change the date on my turtle and the hands were in the danger zone! I kind of freaked out a bit, fixed the hands to 6:30, and proceeded to set the rest of the watch. It was a little after 12:00 when I started to flip the days/date. Didn't realize it until after setting the day and then a few dates.
> 
> So I'm a bit paranoid now about the watch.
> 
> ...


It will be fine, nothing to worry about i dont think.


----------



## Castello Dunhill (Aug 22, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

gorillacoffee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Can I get some input from people who've gone to a black date wheel? Long term thoughts?

I'm about to send my 777 to Duarte for blasting, ceramic bezel, MM hands and a DD crystal. I am going back and forth on the date wheel.


----------



## Castello Dunhill (Aug 22, 2015)

I'd go with the black date wheel while he's in there. If you're gonna mod, might as well go for it. The black would look really clean on that dial. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

....... I saw a beautiful turtle recently (more mean than beautiful)...didn't know what side of the road to coax it !! Snappers have a bad attitude--real heavy--their head can reach back over 1/2 their body length....ergo: can't pick em' up without risk of serious injury. (look at the yellow line for size..after the hissing--seemed more like Monster to me...those I have...)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

james.fort said:


> Can I get some input from people who've gone to a black date wheel? Long term thoughts?
> 
> ... I am going back and forth on the date wheel.


long term thoughts? err... just long-term awesomeness? =) had it done to my 775 a year ago, and planned it for my 773 mod before i even bought it. for divers, i just have a preference for the black.


----------



## modernbeat (Jun 17, 2012)

james.fort said:


> Can I get some input from people who've gone to a black date wheel? Long term thoughts?


My preference, and what I'm doing to mine, is black day wheel and white date wheel so the dial still has a visible 3:00 marking.


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

modernbeat said:


> My preference, and what I'm doing to mine, is black day wheel and white date wheel so the dial still has a visible 3:00 marking.


I'll have to look for a photo of that, sounds intriguing.


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> long term thoughts? err... just long-term awesomeness? =) had it done to my 775 a year ago, and planned it for my 773 mod before i even bought it. for divers, i just have a preference for the black.
> 
> View attachment 11079666


That does look sharp. Decisions decisions!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

james.fort said:


> I'll have to look for a photo of that, sounds intriguing.


I've also considered the black day/white date combo, just never done it. i want to say it's not done on divers very often, but some 5's over the past couple years have had it, and i know it's been on some vintage Seikos. I get the feeling it's too oddball for some people but the 'white date keeps a marker at 3' concept is interesting.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

modernbeat said:


> My preference, and what I'm doing to mine, is black day wheel and white date wheel so the dial still has a visible 3:00 marking.


I've always wondered the same thing, i like the symmetry of the white at 3 on the dial. never seen a picture though - seems to be either both white or both black. Relieved I'm not the only one who's thought it!


----------



## archangel mike (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow!! Very impressive collection of turtles.

Do you have a favorite? Possibly the Batman as it's the one you doubled up on.



mike cabilangan said:


> View attachment 11081162


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

So many turles.... the best one that I like is the grey one... limited edition. 
Cost more ...

but for all the other turtles, those with theme colored HOUR hands are my favs.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SRP773 will always be my favorite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archangel mike (Jan 26, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> Wow!! Very impressive collection of turtles.
> 
> Do you have a favorite? Possibly the Batman as it's the one you doubled up on.


favorite would be the green turtle. followed by the black dialed turtles (impossible to rank the others)
IMO green > blue lagoon
least favorite might actually be the PADI

i have a couple in multiples in anticipation of mods  i ordered some inserts and bezels from seikostain (and looking at the batman bezel insert from DLW)


----------



## archangel mike (Jan 26, 2017)

booest said:


> So many turles.... the best one that I like is the grey one... limited edition.
> Cost more ...
> 
> but for all the other turtles, those with theme colored HOUR hands are my favs.


yeah, i can't stop looking at the Coke and Batman when i'm wearing them.


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

mike cabilangan said:


> yeah, i can't stop looking at the Coke and Batman when i'm wearing them.


so tempted both lol


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

I think this PADI needs a 777 friend. Might have to keep my eyes open for one soon.
Really digging these Turtles.


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

I say:

Blue Lagoon
PADI/Blue
Green
Black
Everything else


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## metsevn (Feb 7, 2017)

pokey074 said:


> I say:
> 
> Blue Lagoon
> PADI/Blue
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

Here is mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

jutr9833 said:


>


How do you like your turtle wearing a suit?

I am still undecided about this and sometime feel the Turtle is too 'toolish' for a more formal dresscode.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

lipschitz said:


> How do you like your turtle wearing a suit?
> 
> I am still undecided about this and sometime feel the Turtle is too 'toolish' for a more formal dresscode.


is this something where you think someone will notice and say something about the watch (or worse, "make fun?")?

i understand there are certain dress codes in life (maybe weddings, certain jobs/events) -- but not many where someone would _seriously_ judge someone else for wearing a classic-looking diver (not some huge 60mm russian canteen diver or whatever those are thats obviously out of place with a tux) in a formal-seeming environment.

i don't think the common person these days really thinks about watches or how/why people wear them; i certainly wouldn't accept judgment from someone who doesn't know anything about watches themselves judging me for what _i'm_ wearing (what do i care that MY watch doesn't match _their_ expectations for this small amount of time we are sharing?)... ... or am i being selfish in all this?

just curious as to the lines of thought here... i wear a diver to work for the function but it is shirt/tie (jacket is optional and occasionally warranted) but it is a casual environment and, obviously, no one says anything to me.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey guys I'm in search of a dial sourced from a SRP773 for a new project watch. I have a 777 dial on another project, and this will be its counterpart. 

Any ideas? Or is there anyone who has modded theirs who would sell their dial?

Thanks in advance, everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> is this something where you think someone will notice and say something about the watch (or worse, "make fun?")?
> 
> i understand there are certain dress codes in life (maybe weddings, certain jobs/events) -- but not many where someone would _seriously_ judge someone else for wearing a classic-looking diver (not some huge 60mm russian canteen diver or whatever those are thats obviously out of place with a tux) in a formal-seeming environment.
> 
> ...


Of course I couldn't care less what others think about my outfit. Likewise did I never recieve any negative comment from others or whatsoever.

I was just referring to my own personal impression. Just like I personally would not wear brown leather shoes to a black suit or even wear sneakers to a suit. It would not feel right to me. Just a matter of personal taste.

It's not that I would not wear my turtle with suit at all (have to wear suit at work). With steel bracelet it wears indeed ok. However it is not my go-to combination. And I am not dogmatic in that respect (i.e. only dress watches with suit / diver belongs into water, yaddayadda...). I do love the versatility of a Submariner which in my opinion fits both, a casual dress style and formal business attire. With the turtle I am of the impression the watch case is not so much compatible with a suit jacket.

Just my two cents for what its worth.

Cheers


----------



## mfaraday (Jun 3, 2011)

Padi on Phenome Nato 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

Sent from the ❤


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Jedi_2112 (Feb 13, 2012)

Padi on a Beads of Rice bracelet


----------



## Jedi_2112 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've got a black Bezel Srp777 on the way via usps. This will complete my collection of the standard Turtle reissues. Now I just need the Zimbe and Blue Lagoon LE models.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Blue Lagoon just arrived....


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________


----------



## gelhornlogan (Jan 11, 2017)

jaeva said:


> Blue Lagoon just arrived....
> 
> View attachment 11106002


Hey where did you order your blue lagoon turtle if you don't mind me asking. I am still waiting for mine ordered it mid January. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gelhornlogan (Jan 11, 2017)

This 6309 looks awesome on this James Bond









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)

Do you guys think this watch fits okay? A little worried it fits big but I absolutely love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

gelhornlogan said:


> Hey where did you order your blue lagoon turtle if you don't mind me asking. I am still waiting for mine ordered it mid January. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Several sellers on amazon are selling it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

gelhornlogan said:


> Hey where did you order your blue lagoon turtle if you don't mind me asking. I am still waiting for mine ordered it mid January. Thanks





dsquared24 said:


> Several sellers on amazon are selling it.


I got it from a Spanish website - see:

Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #6 (2017) - Page 346

However, dsquared is right - there are a number of sellers on eBay now with a similar price, e.g.:

SEIKO Men's PROSPEX Limited Edition Blue Lagoon Turtle Automatic WATCH SRPB11 | eBay

(don't know anything about that particular seller)

Wearing the Blue Lagoon for the first time today:


----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)

This watch fits surprisingly well on small wrists. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gelhornlogan (Jan 11, 2017)

jaeva said:


> I got it from a Spanish website - see:
> 
> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #6 (2017) - Page 346
> 
> ...


Ya I have already pre ordered from Jurawatches. Haven't heard anything from them if the watch has come in yet or is going to ship.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Turtle Thursday. Love how sunny it is today


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

guccimanilla said:


> Do you guys think this watch fits okay? A little worried it fits big but I absolutely love it.


Sometimes wrist shots don't give the most accurate representation of how the watch actually wears/looks on you. With that said, it looks fine to me, most importantly is that you love it! Enjoy!!


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Jedi_2112 (Feb 13, 2012)

My Turtle Pond


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Tully's coffee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BOOM!! Just ordered the PADI to go with the 773 and 775 for only about $30 more than the standard model, my first ever diver with red on it, never owned a pespi style diver, really looking forward to this.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

lipschitz said:


> View attachment 10997266
> 
> 
> SRP777 on Eulit Perlon. Can definitely recommend.


Looks good

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cobia said:


> BOOM!! Just ordered the PADI to go with the 773 and 775 for only about $30 more than the standard model, my first ever diver with red on it, never owned a pespi style diver, really looking forward to this.


It's hard to argue AGAINST the Pepsi look. I have two SKX009 watches (one clean, one faded), and I always seem to find them on my wrist more often than my other watches.

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## Mattthefish (Feb 28, 2006)

Turtles at Costco? 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh costco. But for MSRP? And with a misaligned chapter ring? Nah.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Mattthefish said:


> Turtles at Costco?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SRPA85???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

JRMARTINS said:


> SRPA85???


I googled it, there are a couple results... it appears it's Costco's model of the 779, but with a bracelet. interesting semi-unknown model. the ones who've written about it seem to think it's just a US model number scenario, as an SKX009 is known as SKX175 in the US.


----------



## Mattthefish (Feb 28, 2006)

timetellinnoob said:


> I googled it, there are a couple results... it appears it's Costco's model of the 779, but with a bracelet. interesting semi-unknown model. the ones who've written about it seem to think it's just a US model number scenario, as an SKX009 is known as SKX175 in the US.


What I figured as well. They are selling at $250 currently. I didnt buy it but might go back tonight 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> I googled it, there are a couple results... it appears it's Costco's model of the 779, but with a bracelet. interesting semi-unknown model. the ones who've written about it seem to think it's just a US model number scenario, as an SKX009 is known as SKX175 in the US.


Thanks for the info

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> I googled it, there are a couple results... it appears it's Costco's model of the 779, but with a bracelet. interesting semi-unknown model. the ones who've written about it seem to think it's just a US model number scenario, as an SKX009 is known as SKX175 in the US.


It's more than that the SRPA85 has a navy blue dial like the SKX009 instead of the black on the 779. It's a custom version made for Costco, IMHO this is the better version of the 779 and I'd snap it up if I find it at a local Costco for a very reasonable $250.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

The 6309-7040! Bezel insert is aftermarket everything else is original i think.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

funnyperson1 said:


> It's more than that the SRPA85 has a navy blue dial like the SKX009 instead of the black on the 779. It's a custom version made for Costco, IMHO this is the better version of the 779 and I'd snap it up if I find it at a local Costco for a very reasonable $250.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hmm, someone said it has a black dial, but if it does have blue, this would be a truer pepsi, and would probably be popular.


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

Going to pick up a SRP777 tomorrow - what should I be going for: the SRP77Kk1 from an official Seiko AD for 260€ or a SRP777J1 from citywatches (grey market dealer with probably no warranty) for 290€?


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

Going to pick up a SRP777 tomorrow - what should I be going for: the SRP77Kk1 from an official Seiko AD for 260€ or a SRP777J1 from citywatches (grey market dealer with probably no warranty) for 290€?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

funnyperson1 said:


> It's more than that the SRPA85 has a navy blue dial like the SKX009 instead of the black on the 779. It's a custom version made for Costco, IMHO this is the better version of the 779 and I'd snap it up if I find it at a local Costco for a very reasonable $250.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure the dial is blue? Looks black in the photos I've seen. Only difference I see is it's on the bracelet instead of the strap. Someone will have to post a pic of both models side-by-side to see the dial colour.


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> Are you sure the dial is blue? Looks black in the photos I've seen. Only difference I see is it's on the bracelet instead of the strap. Someone will have to post a pic of both models side-by-side to see the dial colour.


It may be wishful thinking but that's what it looked like to me based on the Reddit photos. I could be wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

funnyperson1 said:


> It may be wishful thinking but that's what it looked like to me based on the Reddit photos. I could be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope it does as well. The blue dial is what the 779 should have had in the first place.


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> I hope it does as well. The blue dial is what the 779 should have had in the first place.


I agree the SKX 009 has the perfect color scheme IMHO. That's what I wanted originally but couldn't justify giving up hacking and drilled lugs at the same price point. I like the Navy blue even more than the PADI sunburst blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

After deliberating about whether i should buy one of these Turtles for weeks now..... I finally pulled the trigger on a 773.
The extra 10% off at Creation finally pushed me over the edge.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Three001 said:


> Going to pick up a SRP777 tomorrow - what should I be going for: the SRP77Kk1 from an official Seiko AD for 260€ or a SRP777J1 from citywatches (grey market dealer with probably no warranty) for 290€?


Same exact watch made for different markets. Get the lower cost one.

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

funnyperson1 said:


> It may be wishful thinking but that's what it looked like to me based on the Reddit photos. I could be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Judging from this photo I wouldn't give my bet on a blue dial:


http://imgur.com/gallery


I agree tho, that a navy blue dial would have been a nice move from Seiko.

Cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BikerJeff said:


> After deliberating about whether i should buy one of these Turtles for weeks now..... I finally pulled the trigger on a 773.
> The extra 10% off at Creation finally pushed me over the edge.


Congrats, great choice, the blue 773 is a stunning watch, its a very classy blue and navy always looks great with silver, it was my first turtle and still my fav, cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Lads is this true? just saw this online, do all special editions come with rubber as well? even the padi?








Edit, sorry, just realised this was an ad from a store and the old straps.


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

I really like these dials


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Are those have sapphire installed? If so which one you used?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

caught the dial beautifully in this one, almost looks like a metallic dial:


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Decided to swap the new bezel insert for the original one. Looks like this now. Although this is an old picture, but so was the one i posted before! :-d


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Call me crazy... but how would an all-red insert look on the PADI?


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 11172346


Nice! Which tropic strap are you using on the 775?


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

@*timetellinnoob **which crystal you used on 773?*


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

padi turtle on om seiko new rubber.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

dukerules said:


> Nice! Which tropic strap are you using on the 775?


Watchgecko tropic! i've been wearing it more than even the Waffle lately, and that says a lot, for how much i've worn the Waffle...



skylinegtr_34 said:


> @*timetellinnoob **which crystal you used on 773?*


DLW's double dome! it definitely appears less domed than it is, i like it.

both (the strap and crystal) again:


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Are those have sapphire installed? If so which one you used?


Asking Me? For both watches, I used CrystalTimes CT057 crystals. One has a blue anti-reflective coating and the green turtle has green anti-reflective coating. I like how they disappear in direct sunlight but in lower lighting conditions like shade or indoors, you can pick the glint of the coloring of the AR. The dome height is just right for my taste, not very bulging but subtle.


----------



## Elmo18 (Oct 2, 2007)

Really liking these turtles. Here is my PADI on a blue 5-ring ZULU.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> Watchgecko tropic! i've been wearing it more than even the Waffle lately, and that says a lot, for how much i've worn the Waffle...
> 
> DLW's double dome! it definitely appears less domed than it is, i like it.
> 
> ...


That tropic looks wicked!! Is it long for a 6.5" wrist? Have the waffle from UncleSeiko and use it on the 3rd to last hole.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

The Blurtle has landed..... was a bit anxious whether i'd like it, but needn't have worried, i'm well impressed with it. Love the dark shade of blue that almost looks black in certain light. Typical generic box, but i'm not bothered as it was a good deal. Received the same excellent service from Creation that i've had in the past.
Gotta deal with the annoying pin & collars now to resize the bracelet.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BikerJeff said:


> The Blurtle has landed..... was a bit anxious whether i'd like it, but needn't have worried, i'm well impressed with it. Love the dark shade of blue that almost looks black in certain light. Typical generic box, but i'm not bothered as it was a good deal. Received the same excellent service from Creation that i've had in the past.
> Gotta deal with the annoying pin & collars now to resize the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 11187178
> ...


Knew youd like it Jeff, its a lovely watch congrats, id suggest watching a youtube vid on the pins, they can be real buggers.


----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)

Two of my favourite things.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Knew youd like it Jeff, its a lovely watch congrats, id suggest watching a youtube vid on the pins, they can be real buggers.


Thanks..... I've dealt with these pin & collars before, i've got em on my Monster bracelet.


----------



## sun_devil (Nov 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Bracelet resized with two links removed, jobs a good un..... The pins & collars seemed to be even more fiddly than the ones on my Monster.
For a fairly large watch and its got some weight with the bracelet, its very comfortable to wear.

















Just realised, i set the wrong day.... Doh !


----------



## cantona77 (Mar 31, 2016)

Just bought from a nice little watch shop on La Ramblas in Barcelona. Got the price down to 340 euros. I could've got cheaper on creation watches but I'm on holiday and thought why the hell not.
Really impressed with it. Echo what others say about comfy fit and wearing smaller than the dimensions would suggest. Lovely watch to wear. I tried on all the versions and preferred the classic triple 7. However I wouldn't mind getting a bracelet for it. Anyone know where can get a Seiko bracelet? Same as on some of the other versions.


----------



## Proenski (Dec 28, 2013)

Leather, flat sapphire and a lollipop ;-)


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Got a DLW ceramic insert for my 775 a couple of weeks ago and almost sold it as I just haven't been feeling it. Popped the coin edge bezel off my 777 today and onto the 775. What a difference - now I like it!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

JRMARTINS said:


> That tropic looks wicked!! Is it long for a 6.5" wrist? Have the waffle from UncleSeiko and use it on the 3rd to last hole.


i'm between 6.5"~6.75" for the most part, i didn't find it as long as i thought i would (it measures out just slightly longer than the waffle). it does have a little tail, but it's not too bad. i've been able to wear it under my sleeve at work.

to note, i did change the keeper and the buckle (mostly for fun/curiosity, but it ended up working out) to the ones straight off a spare Z22. the stock keepers were a little strange (they worked, they just seemed a little oversized). as a result i think the properties of the change does allow me to control the tail a little better. i can wear it on two holes (4 and 5) and on the larger of them, here's the tail:


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I just got a PADI from the "found a bargain" thread. For a 45mm, this doesn't look comically bad on my small wrist, eh?


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

It looks great on that red zulu, and the matching shirt.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Got myself an ultra affordable strap. Love how it feels (soft and supple), and a real solid buckle. Not sure about its design tho.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

househalfman said:


> I just got a PADI from the "found a bargain" thread. For a 45mm, this doesn't look comically bad on my small wrist, eh?


Not at all, actually i think it looks perfect, seriously doesnt look big at all imo, congrats.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

househalfman said:


> I just got a PADI from the "found a bargain" thread. For a 45mm, this doesn't look comically bad on my small wrist, eh?


Hi, what wrist size are we talking?

Mine is ~6" but has a 5cm flat section (i was dropped at birth) i could just about handle a seiko baby tuna

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> i'm between 6.5"~6.75" for the most part, i didn't find it as long as i thought i would (it measures out just slightly longer than the waffle). it does have a little tail, but it's not too bad. i've been able to wear it under my sleeve at work.
> 
> to note, i did change the keeper and the buckle (mostly for fun/curiosity, but it ended up working out) to the ones straight off a spare Z22. the stock keepers were a little strange (they worked, they just seemed a little oversized). as a result i think the properties of the change does allow me to control the tail a little better. i can wear it on two holes (4 and 5) and on the larger of them, here's the tail:
> 
> View attachment 11191410


Thanks for the info, next on my list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Hi, what wrist size are we talking?
> 
> Mine is ~6" but has a 5cm flat section (i was dropped at birth) i could just about handle a seiko baby tuna
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


It's a 6.75"...ish. Fine it's a 6.5". This feels like a 42mm to me, which is my preferred size.


----------



## Miguelones (Jun 20, 2013)

New arrival.. very good watch!!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Costco has the Turtle.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I've been wanting to do a dial swap on my SRP773 to a dial that has a more vibrant blue to it. The PADI looks like a great option, are there any others worth considering?


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

Wish they were that inexpensive over here!


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

chefcook said:


> Wish they were that inexpensive over here!


What about Creation Watches, they have pretty good prices.
Plus an extra 10% off at the moment using the code 'TURTLE'


----------



## Soundastic (Feb 14, 2008)

trf2271 said:


> Loving this combo


What strap is that?


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Just ordered a SRP775, looking forward to getting this watch.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

New project about to begin.


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

Turtle and friend.



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Had some mods done by Duarte. Can't wait to get it back on my wrist.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Wearin o' the green turtle for St. Patrick's Day....


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sneaking this one in there since it uses an SRP777 dial.....

Project SKX777

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4101962&share_type=t










David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

What strap is that?


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

guccimanilla said:


> Two of my favourite things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love marble countertops and sweaters too!!!


----------



## crhempel (May 17, 2014)




----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

starbucks again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 11217562
> 
> 
> View attachment 11217570


I have to say that I've always preferred the black day/dat wheels on most Seiko watches. But I think the white one looks better on the Turtle as it balances the dial out with the white markers. Looks like a marker fell off with the black wheels. I always loved how the monster (ex. SRP309) came with the black day/date wheel, but I think it works because they are outlined in white. If the day/date window was outlined in white on the Turtle I thinkI'd like the black wheels better.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## rihanna2017 (Mar 18, 2017)

immarcescibile said:


> Were do I get Ridwan products infos??


you could see and search at facebook @kr.watchmaker.official


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Check this out, look underneath the crystal! its a little lazer etched turtle, a limited edition run from crystaltimes.








Anybody have one or have better pics?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

mi6_ said:


> I have to say that I've always preferred the black day/dat wheels on most Seiko watches. But I think the white one looks better on the Turtle as it balances the dial out with the white markers. Looks like a marker fell off with the black wheels. I always loved how the monster (ex. SRP309) came with the black day/date wheel, but I think it works because they are outlined in white. If the day/date window was outlined in white on the Turtle I thinkI'd like the black wheels better.


for some reason that marker symmetry (or lack) thing never really bothered me, and i almost always prefer black discs if i get something modded. for me, it doesn't make it any harder to read, it doesn't look awkward in the dark, etc. in a lot of ways i like minimalism, so i think black makes the dial a little more minimal, without really sacrificing the information in the day/date. also, i love the red Sundays w/ the black. nothing really wrong w/ the white discs, and i do miss having Saturdays in blue on these, but that's not that big a deal.

not many seem to mod their divers to the black AND white discs, haha. i think most people just think that's _too_ kooky.


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Great pictures!

The 775 is awesome because it is so versatile - classy one day, sporty the next!

Thanks for sharing!



jutr9833 said:


> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Excellent choice with the new blue strap - brings out the blue dial of the SRPA21!!



mfaraday said:


> Padi on Phenome Nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Gold MM hands really complement the gold accents on the 775.

Tried to figure out how the colorful band came into play and then saw the socks - well played!



.Mad Hatter. said:


> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Fits perfectly!! It is large so it is easy to see!

Well done!



guccimanilla said:


> Do you guys think this watch fits okay? A little worried it fits big but I absolutely love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

My two cents: drop in a red minute or second hand and let's get cooking!



DocJohnnyZ said:


> Call me crazy... but how would an all-red insert look on the PADI?
> View attachment 11180354


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Strapcode - many choices and excellent quality!



cantona77 said:


> Just bought from a nice little watch shop on La Ramblas in Barcelona. Got the price down to 340 euros. I could've got cheaper on creation watches but I'm on holiday and thought why the hell not.
> Really impressed with it. Echo what others say about comfy fit and wearing smaller than the dimensions would suggest. Lovely watch to wear. I tried on all the versions and preferred the classic triple 7. However I wouldn't mind getting a bracelet for it. Anyone know where can get a Seiko bracelet? Same as on some of the other versions.
> 
> View attachment 11189066


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Great touch!

The turtle is great - subtle but we know it's there!



Cobia said:


> Check this out, look underneath the crystal! its a little lazer etched turtle, a limited edition run from crystaltimes.
> 
> View attachment 11218378
> 
> Anybody have one or have better pics?


----------



## cantona77 (Mar 31, 2016)

M65 jacket and a triple 7


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

Can anybody recommend a nice canvas strap for padi turtle? Preferably blue or gray/black. I've been looking for a while now, but seems that there's not so many around or I can't just find them. Those drunkartstraps etc. custom ones are dope, but it's quite a wait it seems.


----------



## cubizmo (Feb 20, 2017)

Sunday morning - blue turtle on red, white and blue NATO.

Sent from wherever I am at the moment using a homing pigeon.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Anybody happen to have one of Harolds Beads of rice bracelet for the SRP's they'd be will long to sell?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

gotta get that *SUN*


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

MiikkaKoo said:


> Can anybody recommend a nice canvas strap for padi turtle? Preferably blue or gray/black. I've been looking for a while now, but seems that there's not so many around or I can't just find them. Those drunkartstraps etc. custom ones are dope, but it's quite a wait it seems.


Just picked up a Micah / Vintager used on the forum. I'll post picks when I put it on tonight. I couldn't justify the brand new price but used was palatable.


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Mailman just dropped off from Duarte. Loving the mods.


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

I just put my new turtle on bracelet for the first time and sized it after watching a vid on changing bracelet with collars. I got it about two weeks ago and put it on a 2 piece Nato right away. I like the look, but something about it just doesn't feel...right. Anyone else notice this? Maybe its the clasp?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

What size spring bars work best for this turtle? The ones that came with it are too fat for most of my straps while the ones I have are too thin. Thanks in advance.

Here is what mine looks like on a sailcloth-like strap, definitely needs another with blue stitching.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Kind of loving these two.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

clarencek said:


> Kind of loving these two.


Very nice bud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

https://www.toxicnatos.com/products...anged-with-fat-1-1mm-ends?variant=12053474113



househalfman said:


> What size spring bars work best for this turtle? The ones that came with it are too fat for most of my straps while the ones I have are too thin. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Here is what mine looks like on a sailcloth-like strap, definitely needs another with blue stitching.


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

househalfman said:


> What size spring bars work best for this turtle? The ones that came with it are too fat for most of my straps while the ones I have are too thin. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Here is what mine looks like on a sailcloth-like strap, definitely needs another with blue stitching.


Both toxicnato and Watchgecko sell "slim-fat" bars that are normal width where the straps are installed but still 1.1mm wide at the lug tips.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

sidrox25 said:


> I just put my new turtle on bracelet for the first time and sized it after watching a vid on changing bracelet with collars. I got it about two weeks ago and put it on a 2 piece Nato right away. I like the look, but something about it just doesn't feel...right. Anyone else notice this? Maybe its the clasp?


I really wanted to like the bracelet but I just can't get on with it. Not keen on the polished ends on the central links but my biggest gripe is how the end links push the start of the bracelet down instead of allowing the links to lay naturally.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)

How is this strap on the SRP775?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swl75 (Dec 27, 2015)

Went to a local jewelry store I had never been to before yesterday and was surprised to see two Turtles in the display case (one black, one red/blue PADI). I've always discounted these because of my small wrist (6.5"), but trying them on they seemed to fit great. I don't know if its the cushion case or what, but it seemed to wrap around my wrist just right. Definitely looked a little "big" to me, but I'm used to a 40mm dive watch. Really liked the PADI - not usually my thing, but the dial was beautiful. Definitely something I'd consider in the future.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Taking the bezel to a local machinist tomorrow to have him lower the ledge the insert sits in to better fit the ceramic insert.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Comedian (May 3, 2008)

Picked up my first Seiko ever yesterday and it is the SRP777 that I now have learned to be nicknamed turtle. Cool!


----------



## smokedoutv6 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## catman911 (Aug 8, 2010)

...down by the sea.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

sidrox25 said:


> I just put my new turtle on bracelet for the first time and sized it after watching a vid on changing bracelet with collars. I got it about two weeks ago and put it on a 2 piece Nato right away. I like the look, but something about it just doesn't feel...right. Anyone else notice this? Maybe its the clasp?
> 
> View attachment 11249002


The best thing you can do with the stock bracelet is sell it. Its just too chunky - the strapcode ones are top quality, and taper down nicely at the clasp. A Jubilee or an Endmill looks so much better than stock and way more comfortable IMO


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

catman911 said:


> ...down by the sea.
> 
> View attachment 11309138


I'm mulling over getting a spare bezel insert to change things up on my 777, and this picture make me lean heavily towards the Pepsi!


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

Turtle at home on a rubber nato.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i frickin' love the stock bracelet


----------



## modernbeat (Jun 17, 2012)

Triggers Broom said:


> Turtle at home on a rubber nato.


Who's bezel is that?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Technicolor Turts


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Endmill for me.


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

Gilthoniel said:


> Just got mine. Perfect match on a yellow isofrane!





PrinceT said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


don't see many of these here


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

go GREEN... save our world.


----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

jarod99 said:


> go GREEN... save our world.


wow...~! another... so tempted to get one.


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

Can I check with all the turtle owners.... anyone tried the Rubber/Silicone Straps from ::: https://www.watchgecko.com/rubber-watch-straps?
they are very costly.... so would like to know which ones fit better for Seiko Turtle

Any other alternative?

Looking at this model : https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-317-watch-strap.php


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

booest said:


> Can I check with all the turtle owners.... anyone tried the Rubber/Silicone Straps from ::: https://www.watchgecko.com/rubber-watch-straps?
> they are very costly.... so would like to know which ones fit better for Seiko Turtle
> 
> Any other alternative?
> ...


Hi. Not an owner of a turtle (subscribed to this thread though because I am hoping it will be my next purchase) so will let others comment on the suitability for a turtle. I do, however, have a cinturini strap from the gecko and it is excellent; one of my favourite straps and does the rounds on most of my watches. Looks great, smells great, practical and comfortable. If I get a Turtle this will likely be the first strap on it.


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

waiting for my turtle


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Turtle Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdres (Apr 14, 2016)

I have the ZuluDiver 284 straps (Bonetto Cinturini 284's) from WatchGecko and they are a rubber replica of the Sony Z22 flat vent strap:









It's on my SKX175, not my SRP775, but the look is very similar. Very soft and flexible, fits very well. I have a ZuluDiver 306 strap which is the 20mm version of the 317, nice strap, but stiffer because of the thickness.

Right now I have the Hydro 91 rubber strap (Isoframe style) from Deep Blue on my SRP775:
















It is exactly like the Borealis rubber strap, even down to the buckle. very flexible and very comfortable. I like it just as much as the stock SRP silicone strap, which is saying something. AND, no dust !!

Hope that helps a little bit.



booest said:


> Can I check with all the turtle owners.... anyone tried the Rubber/Silicone Straps from ::: https://www.watchgecko.com/rubber-watch-straps?
> they are very costly.... so would like to know which ones fit better for Seiko Turtle
> 
> Any other alternative?
> ...


----------



## LoudBay (Mar 11, 2017)

6309 Rebuild.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

jdres said:


> I have the ZuluDiver 284 straps (Bonetto Cinturini 284's) from WatchGecko and they are a rubber replica of the Sony Z22 flat vent strap:
> 
> View attachment 11333498
> 
> ...


Appreciate your feedback. Made my choice pretty easy from what you had mentioned.

Thanks again~!

-boo~!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

My PADI is losing a minute and a half per day  Any suggestions on how to fix?

In other news, this el cheapo leather backed canvas strap from WatchGecko ain't too shabby.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Trying out a leather NATO for a change


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

househalfman said:


> My PADI is losing a minute and a half per day  Any suggestions on how to fix?
> 
> In other news, this el cheapo leather backed canvas strap from WatchGecko ain't too shabby.


get it serviced and it should be fine


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

househalfman said:


> My PADI is losing a minute and a half per day  Any suggestions on how to fix?
> 
> In other news, this el cheapo leather backed canvas strap from WatchGecko ain't too shabby.


That's out of specs by a mile!! I'd get in touch with the seller and have them solve the problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oceansaber (Mar 6, 2017)

Any recommendations for band/colo(u)r options on the 775 (gilt/gold accents)? I was thinking a plain Jane dark grey NATO, but since it hasn't come in the mail yet, I haven't had an opportunity to see what works best


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

booest said:


> Can I check with all the turtle owners.... anyone tried the Rubber/Silicone Straps from ::: https://www.watchgecko.com/rubber-watch-straps?
> they are very costly.... so would like to know which ones fit better for Seiko Turtle
> 
> Any other alternative?
> ...


I currently have my pepsi on a real sailcloth strap black with red stitching from mrsailcoth. It cost less than $40.00 delivered.
But it's difficult to go wrong with watch gecko anything. In my limited experience, with a classic super engineer, their stuff is not cheap, although their prices are lower than they were a year ago, but top tier quality stuff.
I bought my pepsi on the Seiko OEM rubber strap, and that strap really is excellent, and a totally different world of quality than the older ones were. You could buy a Seiko OEM strap, which last time I checked cost more than the watchgecko one you listed.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

PADI poolside...


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Decided to put my 775 on a Bonetto Cinturini 324. Definitely suits a strap more and besides the divers extension on the bracelet was digging into my wrist despite moving some links. The Bonetto is a quality strap as well. Really enjoy wearing this watch which means my Sumos' not getting a lot of wrist time at the moment!


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Decided to put my 775 on a Bonetto Cinturini 324. Definitely suits a strap more and besides the divers extension on the bracelet was digging into my wrist despite moving some links. The Bonetto is a quality strap as well. Really enjoy wearing this watch which means my Sumos' not getting a lot of wrist time at the moment!
View attachment 11362514


----------



## zriggs1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Wanted something different for the 775. Not sold on the cork yet, but it IS different.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

SteveJ said:


> I currently have my pepsi on a real sailcloth strap black with red stitching from mrsailcoth. It cost less than $40.00 delivered.
> But it's difficult to go wrong with watch gecko anything. In my limited experience, with a classic super engineer, their stuff is not cheap, although their prices are lower than they were a year ago, but top tier quality stuff.
> I bought my pepsi on the Seiko OEM rubber strap, and that strap really is excellent, and a totally different world of quality than the older ones were. You could buy a Seiko OEM strap, which last time I checked cost more than the watchgecko one you listed.


"Real sailcloth strap"???

I thought all of his straps were just nylon stamped like sailcloth.

I ordered one from him a month ago and it's still not here.

Why are his straps so short? 110x75? Normal sized straps are 125x75.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I might be wrong but i don't think any sailcloth straps are REALLY sailcloth, just that black patterned material. think i actually read on this board somewhere, that real sailcloth wouldn't even make a good strap material. again i could be wrong, but.... i don't think i am haha.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Blue turtle on blue wave strap


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks great cant beat the turtle for comfort i like mine on rubber too👍


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

SRP 775 with Crystaltimes double domed sapphire.










Love that etched turtle!










Turtle refracted:


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

A little Seiko Sunday action









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## oceansaber (Mar 6, 2017)

Looks fantastic!! Where's the strap from?


zriggs1 said:


> Wanted something different for the 775. Not sold on the cork yet, but it IS different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zriggs1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Amazon. Voguestrap.


oceansaber said:


> Looks fantastic!! Where's the strap from?


----------



## ogadjim (Aug 17, 2015)

Camo Rubber Nato on SRP777 from Strapcode.


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

Here is my latest mod project..
Modded a SRP773 
Mods done : bezel, bezel insert, high double dome crystal with purple AR, dial, hands and chapter ring


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

Surge007 said:


> Here is my latest mod project..
> Modded a SRP773
> Mods done : bezel, bezel insert, high double dome crystal with purple AR, dial, hands and chapter ring
> 
> ...


beautiful
almost what i am wanting.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Surge007 said:


> Here is my latest mod project..
> Modded a SRP773
> Mods done : bezel, bezel insert, high double dome crystal with purple AR, dial, hands and chapter ring
> 
> ...


Where did you get the insert? Is that a raised lume pip? Nice job!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

where you get the dial
maybe I should take a trip to china watch city lol


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

Condor97 said:


> Where did you get the insert? Is that a raised lume pip? Nice job!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I got it from One Second Closer on eBay.


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

booest said:


> where you get the dial
> maybe I should take a trip to china watch city lol


Dial is from dagaz


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

That's a new dial from Dagaz


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

And where is the bezel from??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Anybody got a signed crown on theirs? Could you post pics and where to get them?


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

jdres said:


> I have the ZuluDiver 284 straps (Bonetto Cinturini 284's) from WatchGecko and they are a rubber replica of the Sony Z22 flat vent strap:
> 
> View attachment 11333498
> 
> ...


did you have issues getting the fat Seiko spring bars to fit the rubber straps, or do you have a trick ?


----------



## JDBCN (Nov 28, 2014)

I want to buy a 777. Any suggestions on where I should buy it online and what's a good price? I want to be able to exchange it if it's misaligned. Thanks


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

JDBCN said:


> I want to buy a 777. Any suggestions on where I should buy it online and what's a good price? I want to be able to exchange it if it's misaligned. Thanks


Try Lazada or Qoo10


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

Surge007 said:


> Dial is from dagaz


but you lose the day indicator


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

JDBCN said:


> I want to buy a 777. Any suggestions on where I should buy it online and what's a good price? I want to be able to exchange it if it's misaligned. Thanks


 I have a 777 on bracelet few months old, mint and good alignment I am about to put up. Sapphire mod done by Duarte too. If interested shoot me message









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDBCN (Nov 28, 2014)

booest said:


> Try Lazada or Qoo10


Thanks!


----------



## jdres (Apr 14, 2016)

cirian75 said:


> did you have issues getting the fat Seiko spring bars to fit the rubber straps, or do you have a trick ?


The fat Seiko bars are tough to get in. Now that I have done it, I wish I had the patience to use the 'fat skinny' bars that I finally got from twente(o) on the 'bay. I test fit those with another strap, worked great! I tried removing the fat bars from the rubber straps, no so great. Can't get them out without destroying the strap....

So, I used liquid hand soap and some force. They went in, but it is tough to get them smoothed out afterwards. I would definitely recommend obtaining the right spring bars, 22mmx1.78mm with 1.1mm tips.

I'm considering putting the straps I have up on the sales corner and starting over with new straps.

Such is life, hope that helps...


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice! Where do you get the Blue Wave straps? I'd like to get one for my Blue Lagoon.



stockae92 said:


> Blue turtle on blue wave strap


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is a Mod I just got back from Duarte at NEWW. I call it my SRP776

Domed sapphire and lumed ceramic bezel. Sorry for the poor pics.

I am thrilled with how well this mod came out.

I have owned the 775, PADI, 773, and I was about to try the 777 because I thought that would be a better fit for my personal tastes when I thought about doing this mod. I have always liked everything about the 775 except the bezel insert which I always felt was too yellow in tone. But this fixes that!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)

Love my SRP-A85


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

I succumb....


----------



## JDBCN (Nov 28, 2014)

booest said:


> I succumb....


What's the strap on your watch?


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

JDBCN said:


> What's the strap on your watch?


looks like the watchgecko 284 flat vent in green.

i just ordered the blue version for my padi. flat vent is the best for seiko divers, imo.


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

TexasTaucher said:


> looks like the watchgecko 284 flat vent in green.
> 
> i just ordered the blue version for my padi. flat vent is the best for seiko divers, imo.


BINGO~! Totally love the WatchGecko straps. I ordered the watch straps before I ordered the watch. The 284zulu I ordered the Green and Grey strap and also a leather grey as well. Have not tried the leather one... maybe tonight 

bow bow I am thinking of getting the SRP777 or batman or coke?


----------



## JDBCN (Nov 28, 2014)

TexasTaucher said:


> looks like the watchgecko 284 flat vent in green.
> 
> i just ordered the blue version for my padi. flat vent is the best for seiko divers, imo.


Looks great, like the original with the 6309


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Another Watch Gecko strap checking in...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

the SRP777 is calling me LOL


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> "Real sailcloth strap"???
> 
> I thought all of his straps were just nylon stamped like sailcloth.
> 
> ...


I used to help build racing ultralight sailboats, not the sails, the boats, for Stinky O'Neil in Santa Cruz Cali almost forty years ago. As far as I know from those days sail cloth can be mostly nylon based although the technology certainly has changed. It looks and feels and deals with immersion so far as "real" sail cloth does to me. I guess i could be wrong?
It took almost two months to get here from there when I bought mine. I did not like that but it was over a Christmas season.
I have a 7.5 inch wrist and mine fits snug not tight with just two holes from the end left open. I asked why it was so short? he said they were going to make them longer, but it fits me OK.
For under $40.00 delivered it still seemed like an OK deal to me. 
Others may get different mileage.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

SteveJ said:


> I used to help build racing ultralight sailboats, not the sails, the boats, for Stinky O'Neil in Santa Cruz Cali almost forty years ago. As far as I know from those days sail cloth can be mostly nylon based although the technology certainly has changed. It looks and feels and deals with immersion so far as "real" sail cloth does to me. I guess i could be wrong?
> It took almost two months to get here from there when I bought mine. I did not like that but it was over a Christmas season.
> I have a 7.5 inch wrist and mine fits snug not tight with just two holes from the end left open. I asked why it was so short? he said they were going to make them longer, but it fits me OK.
> For under $40.00 delivered it still seemed like an OK deal to me.
> Others may get different mileage.


I finally just received mine and have been enjoying it in my SeaDweller. It's a nicely built strap for sure. Just too short. If they make a longer version, I'll definitely be buying more.

For reference, my wrist is just a tad over 7'. Wearing it on the third hole from the end is the only comfortable way for me to wear it. I can get it another hole, but it's too tight to be comfortable. If the strap was 130x85, it'd be the perfect strap!


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

This turned out extremely well! I love the bezel. I have a 775 as well and agree the bezel doesn't have the same pop that the Gilt on the hands and markers do...



valuewatchguy said:


> This is a Mod I just got back from Duarte at NEWW. I call it my SRP776
> 
> Domed sapphire and lumed ceramic bezel. Sorry for the poor pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

Finally got a picture of my PADI! First time heading home from work in the light this week!


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi guys hope you can help
ive got a srp775 which is on the good seiko rubber strap which is great, love the watch btw.
my question is i am in the market for a new turtle and cant decide between a blue lagoon or srp773 the blue one, just not sure the limited editions do it for me sometimes i like them then i think they maybe more for a younger crowd i like the padi but im happy with my skx009. also what isofrane colour would you put with those 2 watches
blue or black.
thanks rob


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

65rob said:


> Hi guys hope you can help
> ive got a srp775 which is on the good seiko rubber strap which is great, love the watch btw.
> my question is i am in the market for a new turtle and cant decide between a blue lagoon or srp773 the blue one, just not sure the limited editions do it for me sometimes i like them then i think they maybe more for a younger crowd i like the padi but im happy with my skx009. also what isofrane colour would you put with those 2 watches
> blue or black.
> thanks rob


the srp773 blue is dull while the blue lagoon is shiny.
depends on wat you like.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I wouldn't say it's "dull". 

The dial on the 773 is matte. I think that's what was intended.


----------



## madtazr (Jun 9, 2015)

Here's my green turtle.
Wear it almost everyday after office.
Love it!


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

madtazr said:


> View attachment 11424562
> 
> 
> Here's my green turtle.
> ...


Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

SRP777 on a ToxicNato


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

james.fort said:


> SRP777 on a ToxicNato


Could you provide the details of the mod please? And where you source it from. Thank you!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

CharlieSanders said:


> Could you provide the details of the mod please? And where you source it from. Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Duarte did it all. Lumed ceramic bezel, Dagaz Mm300 hands, domed sapphire, black day/date wheels and I had the case blasted.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

james.fort said:


> Duarte did it all. Lumed ceramic bezel, Dagaz Mm300 hands, domed sapphire, black day/date wheels and I had the case blasted.


I see! How's the lume like on the hands?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

CharlieSanders said:


> I see! How's the lume like on the hands?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Not bad, matches pretty well. The bezel insert is neat but lume doesn't last a long time.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone tried to regulate their turtle?

My 777 has gone from +2 secs per day to -15 per day after my 6yr old dropped it! No combination of crown or face up/down seems to help when I take it off overnight. I've never cracked it open before so am a bit nervous about doing it


----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

B1ff_77 said:


> Anyone tried to regulate their turtle?
> 
> My 777 has gone from +2 secs per day to -15 per day after my 6yr old dropped it! No combination of crown or face up/down seems to help when I take it off overnight. I've never cracked it open before so am a bit nervous about doing it


I need to, mines running around -15 from day one.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

james.fort said:


> I need to, mines running around -15 from day one.


It seems relatively simple long as you are careful. But I did come across one thread where someone's watch stopped completely after trying it. Don't want that to be me!


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

B1ff_77 said:


> It seems relatively simple long as you are careful. But I did come across one thread where someone's watch stopped completely after trying it. Don't want that to be me!


I did buy a friction ball opener. I figure I may try and crack it open and give it an adjustment using a timing app on my phone.

I do need to figure out whether the gaskets are reusable.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

B1ff_77 said:


> It seems relatively simple long as you are careful. But I did come across one thread where someone's watch stopped completely after trying it. Don't want that to be me!


Iboughtyour775fromebay,itsawesome!


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

james.fort said:


> Duarte did it all. Lumed ceramic bezel, Dagaz Mm300 hands, domed sapphire, black day/date wheels and I had the case blasted.


Awesome little mod! Which crystal is that?


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Iboughtyour775fromebay,itsawesome!


Glad to hear it - have you done the crystal mod yet?


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

B1ff_77 said:


> Glad to hear it - have you done the crystal mod yet?


Unfortunately not, crystal times are out of stock and I'm saving for the tool as there are no decent watchmakers near me

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Unfortunately not, crystal times are out of stock and I'm saving for the tool as there are no decent watchmakers near me
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I've got a seikoStain crystal I bought for mine that I'm considering selling as don't know if I'll ever get round to fitting it. I'll let you know if I decide to get rid


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

B1ff_77 said:


> I've got a seikoStain crystal I bought for mine that I'm considering selling as don't know if I'll ever get round to fitting it. I'll let you know if I decide to get rid


Thanks but my heart's set on the huge double dome crystal, also I've got a monster that needs cleaning up. This hobby is money sucking!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Thanks but my heart's set on the huge double dome crystal, also I've got a monster that needs cleaning up. This hobby is money sucking!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Haha no worries


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

PADI Turtle on a ToxicNATO CRC band. Love the combo.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Can I play?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Finally getting my turtle mod back today! Pictures to follow!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Blue Lagoon, gray Bonetto.


----------



## JCinPA (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi, guys, second post here. Turtle with steel strap and gilt marking, SRP775 I got last Thursday. Today a brown leather strap arrived, I thought I might like for wearing around the office. Purchased with a fabric olive green and a couple of Natos so I can play around a bit, and a Bergeon tool.

This band is called the "Tech Swiss" in brown calfskin, purchased on Amazon for about $30. Not super high-end, but I figure appropriate for the turtle given its price point. I like it. Any tips on softening up leather watch bands? Wear it a lot, I guess.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

JCinPA said:


> Hi, guys, second post here. Turtle with steel strap and gilt marking, SRP775 I got last Thursday. Today a brown leather strap arrived, I thought I might like for wearing around the office. Purchased with a fabric olive green and a couple of Natos so I can play around a bit, and a Bergeon tool.
> 
> This band is called the "Tech Swiss" in brown calfskin, purchased on Amazon for about $30. Not super high-end, but I figure appropriate for the turtle given its price point. I like it. Any tips on softening up leather watch bands? Wear it a lot, I guess.
> 
> ...


Any kind of leather conditioner will soften it up. Or saddle soap does the trick. May need to do several applications. Just hydrate the leather and it will soften up.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## jdog19 (Oct 21, 2014)

Forgive me if it's been asked already (I looked but couldn't find), but is there a strap that is just like the original that comes with the 777, but is shorter? Or one that comes very close?


----------



## jdog19 (Oct 21, 2014)

Disregard, found the right thread


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

OK, last picture of this Turtle for a while...


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

First pics of my mod. I forgot how big these are! After wearing my SeaDweller nearly daily for the last month and a half, I've grown fond of a 40-42mm watch.

Mods include:
Ridwan coin edge bezel
Seiko MM300 dial
Dagaz MM hands
DLW SKX Ceramic bezel
Crystal Time double dome sapphire


----------



## JCinPA (Apr 9, 2017)

Hwkaholic said:


> Any kind of leather conditioner will soften it up. Or saddle soap does the trick. May need to do several applications. Just hydrate the leather and it will soften up.


Thank you, sir! As soon as you said that, I slapped my forehead ... ran to the garage and grabbed the *Pecard Motorcycle Leather Dressing*. Took the strap off, buttered it up, worked it with my fingers and really gave it a bending workout for about ten minutes. Pulled the head off a Q-tip and dug out the buckle holes, buffer 'er up and Bob's your uncle ... COMFY strap.

I think I'm in trouble, this was the first nice watch I've purchased in decades, and I just ordered #2 a week later. Uh oh! :-d


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

These straps are so comfortable... nice touches on the buckle and the strap keeper too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

Alen David said:


> These straps are so comfortable... nice touches on the buckle and the strap keeper too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JCinPA said:


> Hi, guys, second post here. Turtle with steel strap and gilt marking, SRP775 I got last Thursday. Today a brown leather strap arrived, I thought I might like for wearing around the office. Purchased with a fabric olive green and a couple of Natos so I can play around a bit, and a Bergeon tool.
> 
> This band is called the "Tech Swiss" in brown calfskin, purchased on Amazon for about $30. Not super high-end, but I figure appropriate for the turtle given its price point. I like it. Any tips on softening up leather watch bands? Wear it a lot, I guess.
> 
> ...


Watch looks great mate, the gilt really compliments a brown band, nice combo and welcome aboard.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

View attachment 11472946


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Having had to deal with a watch theft this week I decided to get some long term mods done on the Turtle. I wanted to do this about a year ago but never went ahead with it.
So, today I express posted my trusty 777 to NEWW in the good ol USofA. 
I'm getting a double domed sapphire crystal, bead blasted body and some aftermarket mm300 hands (non genuine).

It'll probably be a couple of weeks or me and I am already impatient for the return LOL.

Can't wait.

Gav


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My Scubapro Turtle


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My Scubapro Turtle


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> My Scubapro Turtle


Man this is sweet, does it fit ok? and what seiko diver was that originally on? a 007?
Id really like to find one of those dials, looks great well done.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> First pics of my mod. I forgot how big these are! After wearing my SeaDweller nearly daily for the last month and a half, I've grown fond of a 40-42mm watch.
> 
> Mods include:
> Ridwan coin edge bezel
> ...


This is the best modded seiko i have ever seen. Just incredible.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

nervexpro55 said:


> This is the best modded seiko i have ever seen. Just incredible.


Thank you, Sir! Very kind!!


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> First pics of my mod. I forgot how big these are! After wearing my SeaDweller nearly daily for the last month and a half, I've grown fond of a 40-42mm watch.
> 
> Mods include:
> Ridwan coin edge bezel
> ...


This is the best modded seiko i have ever seen. Just incredible.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


Hi mate, where are these dials from? are they fake reproductions or authentic aftermarket parts or original dials?
No problems with repros here, just interested, cheers


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Seiko 6309 7040










Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Riding today w/ the Turtle on Drunk-Art Canvas


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Amongst all the mods here, an unmodified piece 

of my 4 turtles (777, 775, PADI and this 773) I think this is my favourite.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Added bracelet today. Totally changes the Watch! Not as bad of a bracelet as people have lead on.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

zuiko said:


> Amongst all the mods here, an unmodified piece
> 
> of my 4 turtles (777, 775, PADI and this 773) I think this is my favourite.
> 
> View attachment 11506530


I agree that there is a cool vibe with the 773 that I didn't expect. I didn't even go for a PADI after getting the 773.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlashIROC (Nov 20, 2015)

Stock SRP775.. But with a Strap Code Jubilee.. The Jubilee just looks like its meant to be, just like how the original SKX007 had one.


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello, allow me to introduce my new friend:









Got a deal on a local SRP777 yesterday and I'm very happy with it. My first automatic watch (I still do have a Seiko Kinetic around somewhere that died many years ago though...), which is pretty exciting. So far it's kept excellent time - as far as I can tell, no loss or gain in the last 24 hours.

I was a bit worried about how it would look on my dainty little wrist but it's not too bad. I'm used to wearing large watches though (G-shocks, Suunto Core/Ambit etc). I did have to trim the rubber strap down a bit, it stuck waaaaay out. The perspective in the photo makes it look bigger than it really is I think.

I'm tempted to try it on a leather Nato strap after seeing some of the pics in this thread but leather and fabric watch bands don't really agree with my lifestyle.


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Wearing my wabi turtle today!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Another oldie but goodie. 
6306-7000


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Cyclops2016 said:


> Wearing my wabi turtle today!


LOVE IT! LOVE the banged up, worn with purpose battle scars on a daily beater. Awesome mate.

Gav


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

Experimenting with NATOs...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasFin (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi. Just bought seiko srp777 and thinking leather strap. Which one is better? Is nato strap too thick between watch case and hand, because of two layers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Here's my minor mod of the 777. Recently finished, with a black Sumo dial, DLW sapphire, and Strapcode Super Oyster. I love the combination and overall style. Couldn't be happier with the work and with Duarte. The mod definitely classed up the look of the Turtle, while also keeping the overall rugged style. Perfect do-it-all watch in my opinion!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> Here's my minor mod of the 777. Recently finished, with a black Sumo dial, DLW sapphire, and Strapcode Super Oyster. I love the combination and overall style. Couldn't be happier with the work and with Duarte. The mod definitely classed up the look of the Turtle, while also keeping the overall rugged style. Perfect do-it-all watch in my opinion!


That looks awesome

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

ThomasFin said:


> Hi. Just bought seiko srp777 and thinking leather strap. Which one is better? Is nato strap too thick between watch case and hand, because of two layers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I got a different Zuludiver leather NATO and honestly I think it looked kind of weird due to how thin the leather was as well as the multiple layers of material bunched up under my wrist popping it up. I preferred how it looked/felt with the single-loop method but then I had leather bunched up in a different part of the wrist. Eventually I just cut off the "second loop arm" and just use it as a Zulu. It looks much better now IMHO. The way to go if you want a one-piece strap with one of these Turtles is to get a thicker Zulu strap.

The two-piece strap style you linked will look very good, almost dresses it up. I got a similar Chromexcel navy blue strap two-peice for the SRP779 and it looks awesome, very clean. I also have a ToxicNATO Zulu (fabric) strap that looks great for a more casual/tactical look but I could totally see myself getting a leather Zulu at some point.


----------



## ThomasFin (Apr 1, 2017)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> Here's my minor mod of the 777. Recently finished, with a black Sumo dial, DLW sapphire, and Strapcode Super Oyster. I love the combination and overall style. Couldn't be happier with the work and with Duarte. The mod definitely classed up the look of the Turtle, while also keeping the overall rugged style. Perfect do-it-all watch in my opinion!


Just beautyful. I never know that you can modify your turtle watch  i am new here. Very nicely done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ThomasFin (Apr 1, 2017)

funnyperson1 said:


> I got a different Zuludiver leather NATO and honestly I think it looked kind of weird due to how thin the leather was as well as the multiple layers of material bunched up under my wrist popping it up. I preferred how it looked/felt with the single-loop method but then I had leather bunched up in a different part of the wrist. Eventually I just cut off the "second loop arm" and just use it as a Zulu. It looks much better now IMHO. The way to go if you want a one-piece strap with one of these Turtles is to get a thicker Zulu strap.
> 
> The two-piece strap style you linked will look very good, almost dresses it up. I got a similar Chromexcel navy blue strap two-peice for the SRP779 and it looks awesome, very clean. I also have a ToxicNATO Zulu (fabric) strap that looks great for a more casual/tactical look but I could totally see myself getting a leather Zulu at some point.


Thanx alot. Any pictures? I cant figure out exactly what you meant zulu thick leather. ? Zuludiver brand







? I can see some on google two layers under watch body.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sector445 (May 30, 2013)

.









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Added a Blue Lagoon Turtle (SRBP11 LE) to my PADI Turtle a couple of weeks ago. Both are running around +/- 3 sec/day.


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

ThomasFin said:


> Thanx alot. Any pictures? I cant figure out exactly what you meant zulu thick leather.  Zuludiver brand? I can see some on google two layers under watch body.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ah I can see how that would be confusing. So "Zulu" straps are a type of strap just like a NATO strap is. The main difference is that a Zulu strap doesn't have that extra appendage that sits under the watch. Instead, it's just a single piece of (usually thicker) material that loops through the bars, and usually these come with beefier, rounded hardware. Zulu style straps allow you the close fit of the "single-loop" method of wearing a NATO with the extra bulk on the side of the wrist as seen here: https://watchient.com/nato-straps/

Zuludiver on the other hand is a brand that makes both "Nato" and Zulu style straps. I don't have any pictures on hand of that particular strap, but I'll see if I can remember to take some soon.


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

Is there any other aftermarket bracelet sellers for SRP-series (turtles), other than UncleSeiko and Strapcode? All of their bracelets are out of stock and have been for awhile​.


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

strrapso have the better ones from what i can see... can try Watchgecko as well if you like


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> That looks awesome
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Thanks! I'm really happy with it. Glad to see you made good use of it's old dial too!

I was a little unsure after I got it back the first time with the CT sapphire. But I am in love with it now with the DLW crystal. Looks very classy and compliments the Sumo dial very well I think.



ThomasFin said:


> Just beautyful. I never know that you can modify your turtle watch  i am new here. Very nicely done!


Thank you!


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Here it is, finally


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

r171pt said:


> Here it is, finally
> 
> View attachment 11612930


So whats your thoughts?


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> Here's my minor mod of the 777. Recently finished, with a black Sumo dial, DLW sapphire, and Strapcode Super Oyster. I love the combination and overall style. Couldn't be happier with the work and with Duarte. The mod definitely classed up the look of the Turtle, while also keeping the overall rugged style. Perfect do-it-all watch in my opinion!


Love the new look! I'm thinking about the same mod.

Where did you source the Sumo dial from?


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

wwarren said:


> Love the new look! I'm thinking about the same mod.
> 
> Where did you source the Sumo dial from?


Thanks! I was able to get the dial from Harold (Yobokies). Some were available on eBay too, but I started with Harold, since he's known to have access to lots of OE parts. If all else fails, try the for sale forum.

Also, I can't recommend the DLW crystal highly enough. Having seen both it and the CT sapphire, I much prefer the DLW. The CT sapphire was nice, but the AR coating was ridiculously strong, almost nuts. The AR was also more towards the purple end of the spectrum, so it warmed up all the dial colors a good amount. The polished bits around the lume almost looked gold, and the lume itself looked much more green than white. Some people like the look, but I much prefer the understated look of the DLW.

Best of luck!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

funnyperson1 said:


> Ah I can see how that would be confusing. So "Zulu" straps are a type of strap just like a NATO strap is. The main difference is that a Zulu strap doesn't have that extra appendage that sits under the watch. Instead, it's just a single piece of (usually thicker) material that loops through the bars, and usually these come with beefier, rounded hardware. Zulu style straps allow you the close fit of the "single-loop" method of wearing a NATO with the extra bulk on the side of the wrist as seen here: https://watchient.com/nato-straps/
> 
> Zuludiver on the other hand is a brand that makes both "Nato" and Zulu style straps. I don't have any pictures on hand of that particular strap, but I'll see if I can remember to take some soon.


Don't forget that with 3-ring Zulu type straps you can "move" the buckle around to be everywhere along the circumference of the wrist. I like to put the buckle on the middle of my wrist just like you would with a normal two piece strap. It eliminates bulk from the sides of the wrist. With NATOs the position of the buckle is not really relevant due to thinner material and metal keepers but on 5 ring Zulus the extra bulk on both sides of the wrist can be a bit annoying.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

DocJekl said:


> Added a Blue Lagoon Turtle (SRBP11 LE) to my PADI Turtle a couple of weeks ago. Both are running around +/- 3 sec/day.
> 
> View attachment 11599370
> View attachment 11599378
> View attachment 11599386


Awesome! I don't recall having ever seen the PADI and the BL side to side like in your pics. Judging from those the BL is the way to go.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> Awesome! I don't recall having ever seen the PADI and the BL side to side like in your pics. Judging from those the BL is the way to go.


Thanks! They both have they're own enduring qualities. The BL has a more pronounced sunburst dial effect which really catches the eyes indoors and out, and the yellow second hand makes it easier to follow in dim indoor light, while the polished minute and hour hands with satiny sunburst dial add a touch of refinement to the watch (although the baby blue 20 minute track slightly takes away from that).

But I still really like the PADI with the "ghost" sunburst dial and the Pepsi bezel, finding it to be quite playful. While the silver seconds hand gets lost sometimes with indoor light, it's easy to find in sunlight, and I like the contrast and pop of the orange minute hand. The PADI wears more like a diver watch, and the BL wears more like something you'd wear at work or on a date.

The BL minute hand would look weird in yellow like the seconds hand, so I think polished to match the hour hand was the right choice. The dark blue in the BL bezel was the right choice for contrast, as it's darker than the dial while the 20 minute track is lighter, but if the 20 minute track had matched the color of the dial a little more closely that would have been nicer.

PS: I wrote my comparison while imagining the voice of Robin Leach from the old TV show "Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous" :-d

EDIT - moar PICS are mandatory....


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

with all the close up view of the turtle...
the lume markets cutting do not seems to be smooth


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

booest said:


> with all the close up view of the turtle...
> the lume markets cutting do not seems to be smooth


I just took a close look at my Turtles IRL, and it's all the fault of my iPhone camera.

It's totally confusing the contrast between the silver borders and the white lume in the markers, and sometimes blending them together or leaving gaps (on both watches). I have no idea when it started to do this, and whether more light or more optical zoom and less digital zoom would matter.

I'll get more pictures later, when I figure out where I stashed my Leica 10MP camera.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I think those iPhone photos are good enough though. Especially in showing the sunburst dials - enough to convince the audience to get at least one more watch :-d. The BL Turtle (or any of the turtles, really - except the Zimbe maybe) looks like they can be anyone's only watch! Timeless design. No wonder everyone likes them. Still need to skip a few dinners before I can get one. 

Since the BL has a yellow seconds hand - much like the Blue Scallop - I'm wondering if a yellow Isofrane would look great on it.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

GTR83 said:


> I think those iPhone photos are good enough though. Especially in showing the sunburst dials - enough to convince the audience to get at least one more watch :-d. The BL Turtle (or any of the turtles, really - except the Zimbe maybe) looks like they can be anyone's only watch! Timeless design. No wonder everyone likes them. Still need to skip a few dinners before I can get one.
> 
> Since the BL has a yellow seconds hand - much like the Blue Scallop - I'm wondering if a yellow Isofrane would look great on it.


I'm sure a yellow rubber strap would work with it just fine. But I might look for a yellow NATO, Zulu, or Perlon strap to try on it first.

That's because I've tried a 22mm blue ISOfrane on my 45.5mm Planet Ocean and it was too stiff and didn't conform to my wrist very well. I discovered the same thing with a 20mm black ISOfrane on my Seamaster Pro. So, I'm not sure I want to go with them again. I tried a generic Isofrane look-a-like strap, that was a bit softer and more comfortable, but then decided I didn't really like the looks on the Omega.


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

Have been contemplating to mod or just get a blue lagoon ....

finally decided....so the pair of turtles with strap is done 

here is my blue lagoon with WatchGecko Rubber NATO .... Had always preferred Bracelet but the rubbers are just too tempting ;P
not to mention i can interchange with my wife


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Picked up my Seiko Padi Turtle only a couple weeks ago, and the watch bug bit me hard.... I bought this PADI, then picked up 2 tag aquaracers and an Omega Seamaster.. i need to calm down.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

This is still running around the rotation. I do like the Blue and Red kinda like Capt America









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

mikkolopez said:


> This is still running around the rotation. I do like the Blue and Red kinda like Capt America
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that food looks good - let's have some!


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Just did my first mod ever! Picked up this SRP777 from a wonderful forum member @Roadking1102 . It already had the crystaltimes double dome sapphire installed. I added the Dr Seikostain green bezel just now. I was so worried I'd mess something up, but it went well. Yobokies Stainless chapter ring on the way, but I don't think I can do that one myself.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Just did my first mod ever! Picked up this SRP777 from a wonderful forum member. It already had the crystaltimes double dome sapphire installed. I added the Dr Seikostain green bezel just now. I was so worried I'd mess something up, but it went well. Yobokies Stainless chapter ring on the way, but I don't think I can do that one myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Came out great, loving the green and black. Should look amazing with the chapter ring installed.. good luck with it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Just did my first mod ever! Picked up this SRP777 from a wonderful forum member @Roadking1102 . It already had the crystaltimes double dome sapphire installed. I added the Dr Seikostain green bezel just now. I was so worried I'd mess something up, but it went well. Yobokies Stainless chapter ring on the way, but I don't think I can do that one myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so this StarBucks Turtle will be known as Moby?


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

booest said:


> so this StarBucks Turtle will be known as Moby?


Nope. It's a ninja turtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

An original Turtle - 6306-7001........Bam!


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> booest said:
> 
> 
> > so this StarBucks Turtle will be known as Moby?
> ...


https://i.imgur.com/y4k6dIZ_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=high

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/neve...ther-hand-3138794.html#/topics/3138794?page=1


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

A few months back my brother noticed my 773 and stated how much he liked it so I took my 3 turtles over to his house last week, a 773,775 and padi for him to have a look as he was interested in getting his first decent watch.
He fell in love when he saw the black/gold 775.
We got on ebay, checked a few out and he ordered from Creation watches on sunday night, his watch arrived 3 days later today from creation watches to Australia, amazing delivery time.
Hes absolutely stoked with the watch, its a perfect model, he says its so nice he'll be afraid to wear it lol, i told him lifes short and to wear the .... out of it.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

booest said:


> Have been contemplating to mod or just get a blue lagoon ....
> 
> finally decided....so the pair of turtles with strap is done
> 
> ...


The Blue Lagoon on that strap looks great - any chance of more shots to showcase the rubber NATO?


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Mine is the teenaged variant. Black DLC turtle looks amazing, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ThomasFin (Apr 1, 2017)

Arrived today! It is smaller than i expected Nice watch. Seiko SRP777 and Geckota Kaizen R-17 Vintage Dark Brown 22mm. (Strap oiled few times today.) Heh, wrong weekday! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

TGIF everybody! I'm glad to wear this beautiful babe today









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

The SRP777 "vanilla" Turtle....
really is a nice watch. get a bracelet or a nice leather strap and BAM~!
awesome~!

the only reason why i am not getting it is because all my other watches are like stainless steel with black dial...
I would consider it the most value watch of its class IMPO.


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

The Turtle ... you either like it or dislike it.


the case shape is slightly unique
and 
the hands are also very different.

It can be consider quite an odd combo.... but some how I just love it 

Turtle fanboy? lol


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF everyone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still loving my PADI 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telefunken (Jul 15, 2012)

Seiko Srpa21J1









Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Miguelones (Jun 20, 2013)

Regards from Italy!!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

PADI


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Turtle getting a lot of love


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I hadn't frequented the Seiko forum too much in the past. This despite that my first (and still working) watch is a Seiko quartz diver purchased in the 90's. This watch is now a "work around the house" watch.

Year or two ago I found an '82 turtle in the local pawn shop. Later I topped it with a sapphire and I haven't worn it in 6 months. Broke it out this last week and haven't had it off in six days - on a different color NATO every day.

I find myself looking at Seikos more and more and warming to the SKX models...

Looking up:









Looking down:


----------



## zriggs1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Just back from Duarte at NEWW. Amazing job on the 775! Added the Crystal Times double dome blue AR with turtle etching and a DLW ceramic bezel. Currently on the StrapsCode Super Oyster.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

zriggs1 said:


> Just back from Duarte at NEWW. Amazing job on the 775! Added the Crystal Times double dome blue AR with turtle etching and a DLW ceramic bezel. Currently on the StrapsCode Super Oyster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the crystal height with relation to the bezel insert? Is it flush. I wanna do this but read somewhere that the crystal sits beneath the bezel insert.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

zriggs1 said:


> Just back from Duarte at NEWW. Amazing job on the 775! Added the Crystal Times double dome blue AR with turtle etching and a DLW ceramic bezel. Currently on the StrapsCode Super Oyster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! Now i know what my 775 should look like...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

My 2 @@


----------



## ThomasFin (Apr 1, 2017)

Feels good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

Love the new reissue Turtles. They look amazing on Strapcode Jubilees!


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

Don't really see the Asian market edition come up for sale often...


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

Cant beat the Vintage Turtle!!


----------



## zriggs1 (Aug 1, 2013)

nupicasso said:


> How's the crystal height with relation to the bezel insert? Is it flush. I wanna do this but read somewhere that the crystal sits beneath the bezel insert.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It does, in fact, sit below. I don't mind with the dome as it's not much, but noticable. Apologies for the poor pic, but I tried to capture something to give you an idea.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinthewoods (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's mine. After one week on the wrist it is -26. Not bad. Really feels and looks good. I'm happy!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## archangel mike (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 11515250
> 
> 
> View attachment 11515258


 What strap is this?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

nupicasso said:


> What strap is this?


WatchGecko vintage tropic. Cheapestnatostraps also now sells what looks like the same one.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> WatchGecko vintage tropic. Cheapestnatostraps also now sells what looks like the same one.


Thanks!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 11760842
> 
> 
> View attachment 11760850


Bezel looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

My family of turtles, SRP775 just arrived today and gotta say its my favourite of the bunch and the cheapest of the 3


----------



## m4gnus888 (May 5, 2017)

Couldn't resist this limited edition when I saw it in the store. I knew I had to get one. Truly a keeper.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012D using Tapatalk


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> The Blue Lagoon on that strap looks great - any chance of more shots to showcase the rubber NATO?


are these what you want?


----------



## ChristianB (Sep 19, 2011)

I hope my Vostok Amphibia stops soon so I can get one of these!


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m4gnus888 (May 5, 2017)

Fantastic watch and OEM silicon strap.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012D using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

booest said:


> are these what you want?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly! Thanks for the great shots! That green rubber strap looks sharp too. Can't wait for the BL Turtle I pre-ordered to arrive.


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

Creation watches is having a 10% off Turtle sale with code "TURTLE" Watches of the week


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Bronze finally all done.

















Added the blue lagoon dial to this one.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Turtle on GGB colaberation for Bremont.Needed the extra protection while riding today.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

wish there was an orange SKX minute hand (not involving buying some obscure 5 model =) i could get for this...


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

The old 6309-7040









Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Lum shot









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## ThomasFin (Apr 1, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Added the blue lagoon dial to this one.


I love the handset on this guy, amazing!


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

Turtle out in the weeds. It's breeding season after all...


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

Padi diver..









Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Picked this up on impulse... $250 on bracelet at Costco.


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Three months in and still one of my favorites! Seiko Prospex Turtle SRP773, life in Blue...


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

^^^ Wow, fantastic pics!


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

eroc said:


>


Sure nice watch but, is that an Osprey in your RV mirror?


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

Seabee1 said:


> Sure nice watch but, is that an Osprey in your RV mirror?


Yes, definitely not something you get to see every day.


----------



## archangel mike (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

archangel mike said:


> View attachment 11843138


I didn't know there's a white dial version of the Scallop. Looks great on that translucent jelly strap.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Crystaltimes double dome sapphire. Yobokies Stainless chapter ring. Seikostain bezel insert.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Out in the sun to bask


----------



## archangel mike (Jan 26, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> I didn't know there's a white dial version of the Scallop. Looks great on that translucent jelly strap.


it's the zimbe baby tuna sir


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Triple seven with sapphire 









Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Padi day to me


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

undertheradar said:


> Bronze finally all done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mate, where did you get this orange hand set from?, this looks the absolute bomb, nice work.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Seiko Saturday


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

archangel mike said:


> View attachment 11843138


wow! what strap is that? will like to get that for my zimbe too. thanks!


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I kind of want to get another and not mod it. All these thread pics whisper to me and my wallet.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

jarod99 said:


> wow! what strap is that? will like to get that for my zimbe too. thanks!


That says Amphibia in a Russian, so most likely from Vostok.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

jarod99 said:


> wow! what strap is that? will like to get that for my zimbe too. thanks!


Looks like it might be from Seikostain. http://m.ebay.com/itm/VOSTOK-AMPHIB...3A25cb9a5d15c0a8670b73a5f8ffff6445%7Ciid%3A14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dickie (Mar 20, 2009)

My SRP775 on Strapcode super jubilee and Marinemaster clasp.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

It's been awhile! Can I join the party?


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Received the black and gold 775 a few months ago with a gift voucher for high st jewellers here in the uk (only 775 and padi available in uk at the time) but having been a massive fan of the original 6309 I just had to go and get the black srp777 from creation watches. So glad I did it's an absolute gem of a watch you quickly realise why the 6309 was such a classic. Only complaint is the rough crown threads, which by the way are smooth on the 775. Chapter ring alignment is also slightly off on the 777 but perfect on the 775 but that really doesn't bother me. Srp777 is pick of the bunch for me out of the turtles and the only watch I've received compliments on in recent years. Personally I think it's stunning and puts the 775 and my Sumo in the shade. My watch itch has well and truly been scratched for the time being anyway......as long as they don't re-release the 6105!!


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Another shot. Terrific stock strap on the turtle.


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Looks like it might be from Seikostain. VOSTOK AMPHIBIA DIVING DARK GRAY RUBBER 22 mm "SHOW" STRAP PROTOTYPE VAS-1/DG 4954628125835 | eBay
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


looks like this is the one...
WHY.NOT.ONE - GHOST- VOSTOK AMPHIBIA DIVING RUBBER 22 mm "SHOW" STRAP VAS-1/GH 4954628125835 | eBay

thanks!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

redrwster said:


> Another shot. Terrific stock strap on the turtle.












Must be some good shiet you're smoking there....eh?


----------



## AAEnriquez (Oct 3, 2013)

Seiko 250021 150m diver

One of my favourite Seiko










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Orange Deep Blue hydro today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

My 773 on leather strap


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

This chunky monkey just keeps hogging all my wrist time lately.


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

New strap from sectime...

https://www.sectime.co.uk/genuine-l...in-black-22mm-p-4610.html?cPath=321_2332_2335


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Do not forget ... 

World Turtle Day


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Denesenko said:


> My 773 on leather strap


That looks HUMONGOUS on your wrist....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Can someone point me in the right direction to purchase crystal gaskets for the turtle? And whatever part number it may be?

Thanks much. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfisher (Jul 29, 2009)

I love the blue and black!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________


----------



## WillyB (Nov 22, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> That looks HUMONGOUS on your wrist....
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


And I'm sure he is really happy that you pointed that out  
Yes maybe he has a smaller wrist and the camera angle enhances the look of the size....So what

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

WillyB said:


> And I'm sure he is really happy that you pointed that out
> Yes maybe he has a smaller wrist and the camera angle enhances the look of the size....So what
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I wasn't being mean - I was being honest. It looks too big for that wrist. An SKX would look better. That's all I was saying....
Frankie Say Relax.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## WillyB (Nov 22, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> I wasn't being mean - I was being honest. It looks too big for that wrist. An SKX would look better. That's all I was saying....
> Frankie Say Relax.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Just because your being honest doesn't mean that it isn't mean. If you tell a fat person that they are fat, you're being honest, but it is mean.
Most people learn this lesson in childhood.
If the poster was asking us how the watch looked on his wrist that would be one thing, but he wasn't, he was showing off his watch which is a nice one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

nupicasso said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction to purchase crystal gaskets for the turtle? And whatever part number it may be?
> 
> Thanks much.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I don't recall the part number, I'll get back to you in this. I bought some from my local Seiko reseller. They're not cheap. $9 a piece plus $6 per for shipping.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)

Blurtle


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

WillyB said:


> Just because your being honest doesn't mean that it isn't mean. If you tell a fat person that they are fat, you're being honest, but it is mean.
> Most people learn this lesson in childhood.
> If the poster was asking us how the watch looked on his wrist that would be one thing, but he wasn't, he was showing off his watch which is a nice one.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Jebus Crow, man, chill the heck out. This isn't snowflake land....we are all adults. I was not attacking him and he isn't fat.

It's a great watch. It's too big for his wrist. Get over it.

Oh by the way, perhaps take your 'attitude cop' mentality and look at how you are to others....like in this thread: 
My New SKX173

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=42114306&share_type=t

You weren't necessarily nice in that comment.........even a little demeaning if you ask me.

Walk the walk or don't talk the talk. That's all I'm saying.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Jebus Crow, man, chill the heck out. This isn't snowflake land....we are all adults. I was not attacking him and he isn't fat.
> 
> It's a great watch. It's too big for his wrist. Get over it.
> 
> ...


You're right, I'm not fat 
My wrist is not big, but I like this watch and the way they sit on my wrist. For me, everything is good, and this is important. I do not care about who thinks that the watch is big for me, I'm fine with that


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Denesenko said:


> You're right, I'm not fat
> My wrist is not big, but I like this watch and the way they sit on my wrist. For me, everything is good, and this is important. I do not care about who thinks that the watch is big for me, I'm fine with that


All that matters is that YOU are happy with it. I owned one of these and it was a fantastic watch. They do sit very well on the wrist, I totally agree with you! Very comfortable watch. 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> That looks HUMONGOUS on your wrist....
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


The baffling thing about this comment, to me, is that it singles out one person on a page full of images where the watch looks equally "humongous" on a whole bunch
if wrists.

Newsflash... it is a big watch. It's going to look pretty big on all but the biggest of wrists.


----------



## MDJAnalyst (May 22, 2017)

Anyway.

I've got an SRP777 in the mail folks! This is to become my daily wear. My SNZG15J is hereby relegated to hiking/camping/outdoors field watch duty, my '06 Tissot Le Locle w/ bracelet (currently being serviced for the first time in its life) will be my dress watch. I'm thinking about picking up a black croc for that one.

Back to the turtle, though. I was torn between this and picking up a vintage 6309, but the combination of the improved movement and depth rating, and the uncertainty of original parts (I don't know what I'm doing when it comes to vintage watch hunting) led me to get the re-release. 

I'm so thrilled to join you all with my new turtle!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

LesserBlackDog said:


> The baffling thing about this comment, to me, is that it singles out one person on a page full of images where the watch looks equally "humongous" on a whole bunch
> if wrists.
> 
> Newsflash... it is a big watch. It's going to look pretty big on all but the biggest of wrists.


Well jeez I was not trying to start an issue and the OP has no issue with it...maybe drop it?

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> Well jeez I was not trying to start an issue and the OP has no issue with it...maybe drop it?
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Maybe you shouldn't be offering unsolicited criticism if you can't handle the tiniest bit yourself.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

LesserBlackDog said:


> Maybe you shouldn't be offering unsolicited criticism if you can't handle the tiniest bit yourself.


Uh, I CAN handle it...and I have already moved past it, as has the person who received the comment and replied to me that he is all good - maybe YOU need to let it go???


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> That looks HUMONGOUS on your wrist....
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


I dont think it looks humungus at all bro, its a close up pic, if you looked at that from a but further away or in a mirror i reckon it would be just right and the lugs sitting just within his wrist.
Looks fine to me but each to their own.


----------



## Redfisher (Jul 29, 2009)

I now have a Blue Lagoon Turtle on the way. So excited!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi, not a turtle but they are cousins



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

I come in peace with my small wrist. Love my 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

LOVE The Turtle! It still baffles me how well this watch wears on a small wrist!


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Duplicate post..


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dav25 said:


> I come in peace with my small wrist. Love my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! What mesh and spring bars?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

pokey074 said:


> Looks great! What mesh and spring bars?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks !! Its on JVander mesh & slim fat bars from toxic nato

Extremely comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

The Turtle on an Orange ZuluDiver PU Rubber from Amazon.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

my 777 on bond NATO.. sporting the "down under" look because apparently i need a NATO strap longer than the XL from cheapestnatostraps to be able to fold the end back.. meh...









no seriously how the heck is this an XL NATO strap??








the important thing is I'm not bitter...ok so I am a little bitter..

while I think as you all can see I have the wrists to accommodate this watch, I continue to believe Seiko was totally out of their minds to upsize this watch from the 6309 dimensions.. but whatever...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

Blue canvas strap just came in. Just digging the look


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

atarione said:


> my 777 on bond NATO.. sporting the "down under" look because apparently i need a NATO strap longer than the XL from cheapestnatostraps to be able to fold the end back.. meh...
> 
> View attachment 11930402
> 
> ...


That's exactly how most NATO straps fit me. I don't like it either. 8.5" wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## m4gnus888 (May 5, 2017)

Looks nice on a nato but I don't like the feel of the strap in between my arm and back casing of the watch. I can't feel the watch that's why I don't use natos on automatics. I only use nato strap on my quartz watches. You know what I mean? 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012D using Tapatalk


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

Love the color combo, but hate the fact that a Deep Blue product is on such a nice Seiko.



Chamberlain Haller said:


> Orange Deep Blue hydro today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> That's exactly how most NATO straps fit me. I don't like it either. 8.5" wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


hmmm.. need to get someone to make us some 13/14" long NATOs ... It seem like.. this 11.5/12" is XL nonsense doesn't cut it...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*um... has anyone noticed?*

wearing my SRP773 right now, just sitting at my computer. the bezel happens to be set to the first mark after the 7 marker. at the angle i'm looking at the watch, the light, etc, i noticed the most subtle of fingernail-type cut in the bezel more or less at 12 o'clock on the bezel -- a spot for inserting a tool for easier bezel removal. spinning the bezel around, the rest of it is completely flat, so that cutout is intentional. just for funs i looked at my 775... same thing, except the positioning is a bit more random and it's between 25 and 30.

i don't think i've heard it talked about but seems it might help some folks.

you can see it here, near the crown:


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

F2W12 said:


> Love the color combo, but hate the fact that a Deep Blue product is on such a nice Seiko.


I love the Deep Blue straps. For $15, especially.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: um... has anyone noticed?*



timetellinnoob said:


> wearing my SRP773 right now, just sitting at my computer. the bezel happens to be set to the first mark after the 7 marker. at the angle i'm looking at the watch, the light, etc, i noticed the most subtle of fingernail-type cut in the bezel more or less at 12 o'clock on the bezel -- a spot for inserting a tool for easier bezel removal. spinning the bezel around, the rest of it is completely flat, so that cutout is intentional. just for funs i looked at my 775... same thing, except the positioning is a bit more random and it's between 25 and 30.
> 
> i don't think i've heard it talked about but seems it might help some folks.
> 
> ...


I've noticed that with both of mine - there's a definite sweet spot built in for popping the bezel off. Makes it so much easier once you've spotted it


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: um... has anyone noticed?*

Question for the modders out there - has anyone successfully installed a 6309 lollipop seconds hand on their turtle? I bought genuine Seiko part number 12SB24BSR for my mod but I can't fit it! Just refuses to fit onto the pinion

I managed to re install the stock seconds hand no problem so pretty sure it's not my ineptitude!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: um... has anyone noticed?*



timetellinnoob said:


> wearing my SRP773 right now, just sitting at my computer. the bezel happens to be set to the first mark after the 7 marker. at the angle i'm looking at the watch, the light, etc, i noticed the most subtle of fingernail-type cut in the bezel more or less at 12 o'clock on the bezel -- a spot for inserting a tool for easier bezel removal. spinning the bezel around, the rest of it is completely flat, so that cutout is intentional. just for funs i looked at my 775... same thing, except the positioning is a bit more random and it's between 25 and 30.
> 
> i don't think i've heard it talked about but seems it might help some folks.
> 
> ...


Spot on, id never noticed it before, great spotting!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Put a Stargate dial and hands on my 777. I think it's done now, lol.


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

undertheradar said:


> Put a Stargate dial and hands on my 777. I think it's done now, lol.


Which bracelet is that?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

atarione said:


> hmmm.. need to get someone to make us some 13/14" long NATOs ... It seem like.. this 11.5/12" is XL nonsense doesn't cut it...


An 11 inch NATO buckle sits directly on the side of my wrist which I don't like. I just get 11 in. 3 ring Zulus from Crown & Buckle, Topspec, deBeers (through Holbens) and wear it like a regular strap. I can set the watch more at the center of the strap and have the buckle at the bottom of my wrist where I prefer it. I'm in the last 4 holes on these, long enough for daily wear but won't fit over a wetsuit. CWC makes a 13 1/3 long diver strap available through either CWC or Silvermans in London. Btw, when are you giving in and getting that 6306/09?

Also Alex at Yellowdog will custom make natos & zulus as long as you want, even rubber.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

MiikkaKoo said:


> Which bracelet is that?


Strapcode Endmill.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

undertheradar said:


> Put a Stargate dial and hands on my 777. I think it's done now, lol.


Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## JCinPA (Apr 9, 2017)

Modded SRP775


Dagaz Sword Yellow Gold Super Luminova hands
DLW Watches ceramic bezel and double domed sapphire crystal.
Strapcode Super Jubilee bracelet




View attachment 11945362

View attachment 11945378

View attachment 11945386


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Love all of the LE Turtles but this one under sapphire double dome is still my overall fave.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

RogerP said:


> Love all of the LE Turtles but this one under sapphire double dome is still my overall fave.


Love the etched turtle in the crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Paul Ramon said:


> An 11 inch NATO buckle sits directly on the side of my wrist which I don't like. I just get 11 in. 3 ring Zulus from Crown & Buckle, Topspec, deBeers (through Holbens) and wear it like a regular strap. I can set the watch more at the center of the strap and have the buckle at the bottom of my wrist where I prefer it. I'm in the last 4 holes on these, long enough for daily wear but won't fit over a wetsuit. CWC makes a 13 1/3 long diver strap available through either CWC or Silvermans in London. Btw, when are you giving in and getting that 6306/09?
> 
> Also Alex at Yellowdog will custom make natos & zulus as long as you want, even rubber.
> 
> View attachment 11939506


excellent thanx for the information... most helpful..

as far as the wabi-sabi 6309 goes... SOOON very soon... those old turtles with a bit of wabi are just too good... I love them..


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

For larger wrists try NATO Strap Co XII series. Also ToxicNatos.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Put a Stargate dial and hands on my 777. I think it's done now, lol.


Assume you meant Samurai dial and hands. I've had a Stargate and those are not it.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Yup, mistyped it.


59yukon01 said:


> Assume you meant Samurai dial and hands. I've had a Stargate and those are not it.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ThomasFin (Apr 1, 2017)

Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeff_T (Jan 24, 2014)

Can anyone share some details about the rubber strap that comes with the Seiko Turtles? Specifically I'm looking for ways to tell that a strap is genuine.


I received an SRP777 today that was supposed to be new, but I can see two scratches on the underside of the watch near the lugs. They look to me like the kind of scratch you might get when the springbar scrapes the lug as you install a strap.


This is concerning and makes me wonder what the history of this watch is.


The watch otherwise looks and feels OK. Crown feels cheap and is wobbly, and bezel action is loud, uneven and unrefined. But from what I've read that seems to be fairly normal.


The underside of the buckle has "ST.STEEL-Z". Is that what's expected?


The rest of the strap looks like pictures online, but I can't find a photo of the underside of the buckle.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi,

I'm currently visiting Helsinki, saw this beauty in a shop today - could not resist, bought it with two NATO's as well.

















Had to celebrate my new watch with a couple of drinks by the sea! 

















Cheers,
northernlight


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Jeff_T said:


> Can anyone share some details about the rubber strap that comes with the Seiko Turtles? Specifically I'm looking for ways to tell that a strap is genuine.
> 
> I received an SRP777 today that was supposed to be new, but I can see two scratches on the underside of the watch near the lugs. They look to me like the kind of scratch you might get when the springbar scrapes the lug as you install a strap.
> 
> ...


Mine says ST.STEEL-Z as well as "BAND CHINA"


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

funnyperson1 said:


> Mine says ST.STEEL-Z as well as "BAND CHINA"












Mine says Seiko Z 22 on the rubber strap above the buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

LesserBlackDog said:


> Maybe you shouldn't be offering unsolicited criticism if you can't handle the tiniest bit yourself.


Excellent quote! You may now drop the mic...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

ended up wearing the SRP777 today.. because I slightly dropped it (short fall) and needed to reassure myself it was ok.. seems good some hours on now...so that is good.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

atarione said:


> ended up wearing the SRP777 today.. because I slightly dropped it (short fall) and needed to reassure myself it was ok.. seems good some hours on now...so that is good.


Did the same to mine a few weeks back and it started losing around 10secs per day. Not a huge amount but enough to annoy me. Anyway, finally plucked up the courage to crack it open and have a go at regulating it. After around 5 attempts at tweaking the lever, with varying (some pretty huge) degrees of gain/loss, I'm back at +1 per day and very happy.


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Mine says Seiko Z 22 on the rubber strap above the buckle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Mine say Seiko Z 22 as well on the band itself. The difference in buckle labeling may have to do with mine being a US version (ie SRP779, no J/K denomination) and would need to be labeled according to US law.


----------



## m4gnus888 (May 5, 2017)

Desk diver on silicon strap.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012D using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

m4gnus888 said:


> Desk diver on silicon strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

A few questions:

I originally got the green bezel insert from Seikostain. The paint wasn't correct and it made the pip look off. He offered to send me a new one. Well I got 2 new bezels from him, neither were what I ordered. Anyway, which bezel insert do you all prefer? I just laid them on top of the old one.

1. PO style:









2. Don't know what to call it:









3. Original style with paint issue:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

IMHO, I'd ditch all 3 and get the green ceramic from DLW. I'd also get rid of that chapter ring and go with one without markers.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

undertheradar said:


> IMHO, I'd ditch all 3 and get the green ceramic from DLW. I'd also get rid of that chapter ring and go with one without markers.


Thanks. I like the chapter ring. Thought about the DLW. May order one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Thanks. I like the chapter ring. Thought about the DLW. May order one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Keep the original - even with the paint issue it's better than the other 2. Buy a different colour ceramic to switch when you get bored!


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

B1ff_77 said:


> Keep the original - even with the paint issue it's better than the other 2. Buy a different colour ceramic to switch when you get bored!


I like your thinking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> I like your thinking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Apparently Seikostain has some ceramic and sapphire inserts in the works. He told me a few weeks back thats why there would be no more colours available in the alu ones. I've been holding off buying another DLW one to see what he comes up with


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

B1ff_77 said:


> Apparently Seikostain has some ceramic and sapphire inserts in the works. He told me a few weeks back there would be no more colours available in the alu ones. I've been holding off buying another DLW one to see what he comes up with


I'd really like a ceramic without the slope that most have. I do have a sapphire crystal, but still don't want the gap. I'll be looking for what he comes up with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeff_T (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks, *funnyperson1* and *Chamberlain* *Haller*!

Looks like my strap is legit. My best guess is someone bought it, changed a strap to see what it would look like, scratched the lugs, put it back together and returned it. At least that's what I hope what happened and there's no funny business going on.

The retailer has offered me a partial refund or a replacement. Since the scratches are faint and in an inconspicuous spot I'll just live with them instead of having to stuff around with return shipping and potentially getting a watch with a misaligned chapter ring.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Just received a preloved 777, great watch, wears awesome. 
My main question is: how many links are includet with the stock seiko bracelet? I can count 5 full links on each side and its on the longest position on the clasp. So i may could use another full link on the 12 o clock side just to be safe.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

I want to do the exact same bezel and crystal mods to my new 775. I just gotta get up the courage to learn to try modding for the first time. Doing the bezel insert seems easy, buy the crystal has me worried. Are these things someone new to modding would be able to do comfortably?



JCinPA said:


> Modded SRP775
> 
> 
> Dagaz Sword Yellow Gold Super Luminova hands
> ...


----------



## JCinPA (Apr 9, 2017)

F2W12 said:


> I want to do the exact same bezel and crystal mods to my new 775. I just gotta get up the courage to learn to try modding for the first time. Doing the bezel insert seems easy, buy the crystal has me worried. Are these things someone new to modding would be able to do comfortably?


I cannot answer that because I sent my watch to Duarte at NEWW (well-regarded here, and I concur based on my experience with him). I am probably not going to collect watches or mod them, this is not a hobby for me, so I never considered doing the work. I get how many are interested in this as a hobby, though. There are lots of threads here on modding, and a wealth of videos on YouTube. Poke around in some modding threads and see what you can stir up.

Sorry I'm no help, though. I just had no interest in fiddling with it myself. Duarte turned me around in record time.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Just arrived...


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

I bought a cheap NATO strap and didn't like it at first, but gave it another go lately. I'm quite liking it now. The nylon is work-hardening though and getting very stiff.

I ended up buying quite a nice roo leather NATO but it's too stretchy for a heavy watch - the bit under the spring bars ends up getting much thinner than the advertised 22mm. Quite annoying, it wasn't a cheap one.










(slow night at work!)


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

Modded a SRP773


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

cageracer said:


> I bought a cheap NATO strap and didn't like it at first, but gave it another go lately. I'm quite liking it now. The nylon is work-hardening though and getting very stiff.
> 
> I ended up buying quite a nice roo leather NATO but it's too stretchy for a heavy watch - the bit under the spring bars ends up getting much thinner than the advertised 22mm. Quite annoying, it wasn't a cheap one.
> 
> ...


Keep that gray Nato - it works well on the SRP777.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

... with original rubber, Stainless Steel Bracelet or green ZULUDIVER 328 rubber NATO? 🤔


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)

PADI










Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sharing mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

F2W12 said:


> I want to do the exact same bezel and crystal mods to my new 775. I just gotta get up the courage to learn to try modding for the first time. Doing the bezel insert seems easy, buy the crystal has me worried. Are these things someone new to modding would be able to do comfortably?


I just got my Turtle this week. It's been on my wrist 24/7. Even though I have many watches that are a LOT more expensive this thing matches up really well. Great Bang for buck ratio!

Anyway about the mods... As long as you have the tools you will be fine. I started out knowing absolutely nothing about mods or fixing watches or anything and with the help of some of the watch geeks here and on some other watch forums I am pretty confident that I can fix just about anything. If you feel like you don't know what you are doing, just search for it and after seeing someone else do it just give it a go. If you get stuck, take some pics, ask questions and give it a go again. Honestly there is very little risk that you will do something that can't be fixed. If you do, the good news is that you are working on a $250 watch and not a MUCH more expensive watch....


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Almost done - Seikostain domed sapphire and coin edge bezel, regulated to +1 per day. Just waiting for my 6309 seconds hand to arrive!


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

My SRP777 on black mrsailcloth straps.. this is my first Seiko, loving it more than the first day.. b-):-!


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Just saw this 🐢 by Fossil 😂 a true homage to a classic diver what do you think?









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Antjay (Jun 3, 2017)

Love my turtle . Thinking that a doomed crystal (blue AR ? )will finish it off nicely .


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Antjay said:


> Love my turtle . Thinking that a doomed crystal (blue AR ? )will finish it off nicely .


Nice Batman, mate!
And that Nato is perfect fit for it.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

wilfreb said:


> Just saw this  by Fossil  a true homage to a classic diver what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rough stuff.
Need work. Quite a bit of it, sorry


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

Blue Lagoon on a WatchGecko rubber NATO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

And then there was 1! I used to have a SRP773 that I liked but never wore so I passed it on. Now only the 775 remains. Not sure if I should leave it as is or consider other mods...

- CT sapphire
- DLW ceramic insert
- OSC coin bezel
- Dagaz MM-style second hand
- 1159 signed crown
- Geckota strap










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

PADI and Blurtle


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Seiko Prospex Turtle SRP775 with Daggaz double AR sapphire (the coating changes the color of the dial and the indexes) and Daggaz hands (they where supposed to be gold but the order got mixed up and I got the steel hand set instead)


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Surge007 said:


> Modded a SRP773
> 
> View attachment 11992890


Did you mod the chapter ring as well?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

FWIW, I just bought a new 779 off fleabay at a great price. The chapter ring is only slightly off center and the bezel insert matches the chapter ring which is probably why it minimizes the discrepency.

My plan is to use the 779 pepsi insert on my 773. The 779 will be part of a mod project that will result in only the movement, case, and crown as original.

Out of the box the 779 is running a very consistent +5 sec per day.
dP


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

Love my SRP779









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BVItalia (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

MSAINT said:


> Seiko Prospex Turtle SRP775 with Daggaz double AR sapphire (the coating changes the color of the dial and the indexes) and Daggaz hands (they where supposed to be gold but the order got mixed up and I got the steel hand set instead)
> 
> http://102.imagebam.com/download/N4VjC8yCu8M3wz
> 
> Vey nice , you'v ot a PM MSaint.


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

My new SRP777 Turtle on it's new Super Oyster bracelet on the way home from work.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

esg2145 said:


> My new SRP777 Turtle on it's new Super Oyster bracelet on the way home from work.


Bracelet looks good. I've been thinking about the super engineer 2 for mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

JaridLyfeBrown said:


> Love my SRP779
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, the strap makes it look so preppy. Very nice!


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

My most recent shot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

JaridLyfeBrown said:


> Love my SRP779
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Anyone have a Strapcode Jubilee on their turtle having end link tolerance issues?










Look at the gap on mine! So disappointing.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

My newest arrival: Seiko SRP775 gilt turtle with domed sapphire and lumed ceramic bezel. Previous owner had mods done by the great Duerte at Northeast Watch Works.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

That looks fantastic



uvalaw2005 said:


> My newest arrival: Seiko SRP775 gilt turtle with domed sapphire and lumed ceramic bezel. Previous owner had mods done by the great Duerte at Northeast Watch Works.
> 
> View attachment 12048906


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Here's a quick/dirty lume shot:


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Here's a quick/dirty lume shot:
> 
> View attachment 12049138


Wow. Great Seiko lume done better. Nice!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

My Prospex LE has only gained 27 seconds in the past 42 days (+0.6/day) combined between being worn on wrist and being stored on a winder. In that same time my PADI has lost 160 seconds on the winder (-3.8/day). 

This is a bit better than either of my SKX watches - I can go albout 12 weeks before my LE is off by a minute, and about 2 weeks with the PADI before it's off by a minute. But when I first got the PADI in Sept 2016 it was running about +1.5 sec/day. It's only been the past 2 months that it's been losing about 3-4 sec/day. 

The difference might be wrist vs winder, so I'll wear the PADI for the next few days to see how it runs.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

countingseconds said:


> Wow, the strap makes it look so preppy. Very nice!


Yeah, Abercrombie should so have this watch/strap combo as part of their Summer '17 season range.

...or maybe not.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Anyone have a Strapcode Jubilee on their turtle having end link tolerance issues?
> 
> Look at the gap on mine! So disappointing.


That's pretty mediocre, yes. That would bug me too.
You should contact them and ask for a replacement.


----------



## WillyB (Nov 22, 2010)

JaridLyfeBrown said:


> Love my SRP779
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too! I was going to move this after a week or so of getting it. I didn't love the slight misalignment issue, but it's really grown on me after wearing it a bit. It wears incredibly comfortable on strap and is ticking all the right boxes.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Anyone have a Strapcode Jubilee on their turtle having end link tolerance issues?
> 
> Look at the gap on mine! So disappointing.


I have the same gap on my original Seiko President that came with the SRP775, probably a tolerance on the building on the end link.
The strange thing is the bracelet on my SRP773 fits perfectly with no gap!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

babola said:


> That's pretty mediocre, yes. That would bug me too.
> You should contact them and ask for a replacement.


I've contacted strap code and I'm waiting for a response.



MSAINT said:


> I have the same gap on my original Seiko President that came with the SRP775, probably a tolerance on the building on the end link.
> The strange thing is the bracelet on my SRP773 fits perfectly with no gap!


That's strange that the OEM bracelet had a gap.

I've installed the OEM bracelet on the watch and I think I'm going to keep it on there. Looks like I've learned the hard way that Seiko bracelets aren't that bad after all.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

MSAINT said:


> I have the same gap on my original Seiko President that came with the SRP775, probably a tolerance on the building on the end link.
> The strange thing is the bracelet on my SRP773 fits perfectly with no gap!


What that means I think, is that there are easily noticeable manufacturing tolerances on the Turtle cases as well.


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

GTR83 said:


> What that means I think, is that there are easily noticeable manufacturing tolerances on the Turtle cases as well.


Probably but they should be minute compared to the bracelet tolerances.
The bracelet that fits perfectly does so on both my SRP and the gap is the same when I try the looser one.


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

uvalaw2005 said:


> My newest arrival: Seiko SRP775 gilt turtle with domed sapphire and lumed ceramic bezel. Previous owner had mods done by the great Duerte at Northeast Watch Works.
> 
> View attachment 12048906


@*uvalaw2005* would you mind sourcing your NATO strap, the color is perfect!


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Anyone have a Strapcode Jubilee on their turtle having end link tolerance issues?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I stopped purchasing model specific bracelets from them. I've had this issue on more than one occasion.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Anyone have a Strapcode Jubilee on their turtle having end link tolerance issues?
> 
> Look at the gap on mine! So disappointing.


In short: This should be mostly due to springsbars too thin. *Edit*: Either too thin in their main diameter or too tiny on their ends, therefore wobbling in the lug's holes.

This was an known issue in the first months way back, when Strapcode released their bracelets for the new Turtles. One of my endlinks of my Strapcode Jubilee had a bit of mechanical play on my SRP775 and therefore a bit of a gap like yours, when pulling the endlink a bit.
Strapcode later on released a series of fatter spring-bars than the thinner ones they initially delivered with the Jubilee which were meant to solve this problem.

So let's see what their answer is or maybe just try to get some fatter springbars elsewhere.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Badfish179 (Jan 18, 2009)

1979 6309-7040 Phillipines


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

MSAINT said:


> @*uvalaw2005* would you mind sourcing your NATO strap, the color is perfect!


https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...rap-khaki-18-mm-20-mm-22-mm?variant=269352646


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

MSAINT said:


> @*uvalaw2005* would you mind sourcing your NATO strap, the color is perfect!


I have a similar one. Came from Cincy strap works.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

ChristopherChia said:


> Did you mod the chapter ring as well?


yes I did. Not apparent from the picture but i put in a Dagaz brushed silver chapter ring on this mod.


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

uvalaw2005 said:


> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...rap-khaki-18-mm-20-mm-22-mm?variant=269352646


Thank you! @*uvalaw2005*


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> I have a similar one. Came from Cincy strap works.












Those prices!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

jovani said:


>


Das a lot of lactose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

yes


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Ready for summer!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Turtle? 1985


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

My PADI Turtle that lost -3.8 sec/day while on the winder for 6 weeks is now running +0.05 sec/day after being on my wrist for 2 days straight.


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

777 and 775


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Anyone have a Strapcode Jubilee on their turtle having end link tolerance issues?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two things:

1) Usually that happens when it doesn't seat properly - that's been my experience. Try again (I'm sure you have though....).

2) Contact Strapcode. They will send you replacement endlinks at no charge to rectify the issue. That's also been my experience.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anttu (Jul 30, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Anyone have a Strapcode Jubilee on their turtle having end link tolerance issues?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wear my Strapcode Jubilee on SRP775 with Strapcode spring bars and have no problems. If I put Jubilee to my SRP777 there is also this big gap, but when I change to Seiko spring bars it fits perfectly.


----------



## sesh (Jun 10, 2017)

New user and Seikoholic. I think the blue lagoon turtle looks best with the silicon strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasFin (Apr 1, 2017)

Tapatalk Pro


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

Blue Lagoon with Super Jubilee


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

By now I thought I was through with Seiko autos after selling the SRP637 and Blumo. I kinda focused my Seikos to quartz, with a couple of 300m Tunas and a SUN023 Kinetic.

But lately, I have been getting warm feelings for the turtles&#8230;. I really like the 70s vibe and the couple I handled in the metal were really quality pieces.

Prices have been going down, so I thought why not&#8230;

I asked my wife for help deciding which one. I first thought about the 773, as I have several black dial/bezel divers already. Also liked the gilded accents of the 775&#8230;. But I have some of that too with a Steinhart O1 Legacy and a 6538 replica I put together myself...

I mentioned the PADI to my wife (we're both certified divers) and she was crystal clear: If we are going to wear a co-branded watch then it MUST be a COMEX&#8230;. so that was the end of it.

And also really liked the newer Coke (789) and Batman (787) with the matching color minutes hands&#8230;

So it got down to these last two, and it was getting hard to decide. So my wife said: Why don't you get both ?

Now I'm waiting for Creation watches to deliver&#8230;.

It's a disease&#8230;.


----------



## mjkelly (Sep 24, 2016)

Blackdog said:


> So it got down to these last two, and it was getting hard to decide. So my wife said: Why don't you get both ?


She's a keeper!  Great story! Can't wait to see pictures.

I've got a 775 on the way. I resisted for a couple of months but finally decided my preference wasn't going to change. I don't have anything else with gold accents, though...

That Batman is sweet!

Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

One of the favourites on a grey/green Zulu.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

markmv said:


> Blue Lagoon with Super Jubilee
> View attachment 12089298


Might be the best one of the whole thread.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

pokey074 said:


> Might be the best one of the whole thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't know about that ;-)...when it comes to Green or Blue Lagoon Turtles this one is my favourite:



jovani said:


> View attachment 12085682


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

green


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

Bluetiful


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

markmv said:


> Bluetiful
> View attachment 12094810


Great match with that strap


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

markmv said:


> Bluetiful
> View attachment 12094810


Well done!


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)




----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Cheers!









Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo Turtle


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Back on the Seiko OEM bracelet for awhile.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Basic SRP on Tudor straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Is it worth the extra $$ getting one from an ad with 3 year Seiko warranty? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

cmdErrX said:


> Back on the Seiko OEM bracelet for awhile.


I find the original bracelet to be very comfortable and good looking. What do you think?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

countingseconds said:


> I find the original bracelet to be very comfortable and good looking. What do you think?


I agree with you there.
Both the rubber strap and the S/S bracelet beautifully complement the watch and work well with it.

Admittedly the Turtle S/S bracelet isn't exactly something to write home about, but it works well with this watch, its case curves and combination of brushed and polished surfaces. 
One has to remember the bracelet was made to fit a $400+ watch, so we shouldn't expect honing type finish, zaratsu polishing etc. which is normally linked with their high-end divers, GS and King lines.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

itsajobar said:


> Is it worth the extra $$ getting one from an ad with 3 year Seiko warranty?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure most people would say no. Seiko automatic movements are pretty reliable and you'll likely know right away if something is wrong. That said you can usually find an authorized dealer with a good price and it's nice knowing that your covered the first 3 years. Repairing a movement out of warranty can be expensive (it's usually cheaper to replace the whole movement).

I personally like buying watches from authorized dealers to get the warranty and for peace of mind knowing you are getting a genuine article. But that's just my opinion. Some grey market dealers like Long Island Watch do have really great service and will match the manufacturer warranty (they will help you out if the watch fails during the manufacturer warranty period). So that's an option too.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

itsajobar said:


> Is it worth the extra $$ getting one from an ad with 3 year Seiko warranty?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been perusing Seiko grey market channel for over 10 years now. Never an issue. Also much cheaper for us in this hobby and with large number of watches in our collections.

There are watches I would only buy from ADs, though. Seiko low to mid value divers aren't so.


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

So guys, a q about accuracy - when I first got this watch (SRP777) it was accurate to within 0.5 sec/day. Somewhere along the line it's started losing time, I don't recall any knocks or drops in particular. It's losing about 10-12 seconds a day, now down to about 8 seconds a day.

I've been trying to regulate the watch with the aid of the 'Clock Tuner' app on the google play store. The app is showing significant variability - over a 10 second measurement period it reported beat error as 17/29/35/41/41/41/47/47/41/29 seconds per day.

Is this amount of variability normal, or a problem with the watch, or a problem with the app? 

It's pretty hard to regulate it with this much variability!


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

countingseconds said:


> I find the original bracelet to be very comfortable and good looking. What do you think?


I definitely like the look and the comfort level is not bad, but I have had better. The BoR that was on it is very comfortable, I just like changing straps every so often as it sort of gives me that "new watch" feeling without spending lots of money.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

6309 seconds hand finally installed on my 777 to go with Seikostain sapphire and coin edge bezel. I'm still really tempted to throw on a nice blue bezel insert, but they seem impossible to find in the right shade of blue - aftermarket ones all look way too bright


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Looks great.


----------



## jdog19 (Oct 21, 2014)

Those in the know, is a PADI worth the extra $$ over a 777?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

jdog19 said:


> Those in the know, is a PADI worth the extra $$ over a 777?


there's no special features per se other than cosmetic that would make it "worth" any more than the 77X's... someone who likes blue and red, or the PADI name, might well pay more for the PADI, but someone looking for the vanilla appeal of a 777 or something, might never pay "extra" for the some splashy color and PADI designation.

sorry, would this be a 'no fun' explanation? =)


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

jdog19 said:


> Those in the know, is a PADI worth the extra $$ over a 777?


As TTN above mentioned, no not really but that stuff is all subjective, anyway. The reason most people (and that includes myself) are keen on SRPA21 PADI Turtle is that out of 10 released Seiko Turtle divers so far the PADI is the only 'true' Pepsi model. SRP779 and Coke SRP789 come close, but not quite. I wanted a Pepsi Turtle without having to mod the Blurtle with a Pepsi bezel and create a franken.

That plus the fact it's a 'special edition' and it has a great wrist presence both as a dress/business diver as well as smart-casual and dress-down diver which fits Jeans and relaxed attire to a tee.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

...also while on a PADi Turtle topic, it appears the attraction is contagious, at least over in Sweden 

(Photo borrowed from yonsson over at https://yonsson.com/2016/07/31/seiko-turtle-padi-srpa21-release-party/, hope you won't mind, bud)


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

babola said:


> ...also while on a PADi Turtle topic, it appears the attraction is contagious, at least over in Sweden
> 
> (Photo borrowed from yonsson over at https://yonsson.com/2016/07/31/seiko-turtle-padi-srpa21-release-party/, hope you won't mind, bud)
> 
> View attachment 12131922


***** that is a like 1/2 a rolex worth of PADI Turtles..


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

getting ready to fire up the ol' weber ... starting diner at 7:30 how continental??? whatever...

blah blah blah.. SRP777 on Z22 rubber strap.. I don't like the rubber strap that the SRP turtles come with .. going to get a straight vent strap however.. like on the A35.


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

Padi Turtle with Yobokies coin-edge bezel, lumed ceramic bezel insert from Carlos(LCBI), ladder-type rubber strap from Toxic Natos. Strap is really nice & I think the color goes perfect.


----------



## Brett2444 (May 27, 2014)

I used a Fiber laser to mark my PADI Turtle's bracelet today, I think it looks awesome!


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Blackdog said:


> And also really liked the newer Coke (789) and Batman (787) with the matching color minutes hands&#8230;
> 
> So it got down to these last two, and it was getting hard to decide. So my wife said: Why don't you get both ?


So the twins arrived and were collected yesterday evening....

I sized just one of the bracelets and put the other on an OEM rubber for convenience.








Lovely watches, I must say... But I guess you all knew that already...

A very dirty check for the first 24hs would seem to indicate that Coke is running some 10spd fast and Batman some 5spd slow...

I will let them settle for a couple of weeks and then I'll see if I want to regulate them any better... I've had a 4R36 before and it wasn't too difficult to get it within +/- 3spd.


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Couple of new photos, not sure if I should even go for the blue rubber, it's brilliant as it is


----------



## MarkJ61 (Jun 2, 2007)

Me and my Turtle in the Côte d'Azur, ready for dip and a bit of snorkeling.


----------



## Grizzld (Jun 14, 2015)

Love the Batman - 787! It's been next up on my list for a while now.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Holy Diver ... as Dio was playing at the time..


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Will the real *McCoke* please stand up....


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

And another case of the "Real Mc˜Coy"....

The black strap is a real Isofrane I've had for a couple of years (bought it when there were no alternatives...)
The blue strap is one of the Borealis Iso-like.

Isos seem to work specially well on this design, IMO. I find them a bit overpowering on the 300m Tunas, maybe they look better on the 1000m ones...

Comparing the two straps, frankly, there aren't many differences...
The rubber material feels pretty much the same. The design is identical, same thickness, etc. The execution is impeccable. If anything, the keepers of the Borealis have more clearance and are easier to use. Maybe a tad too much clearance, but just nitpicking.

It is becoming very difficult to justify the price of the Isofranes. I think I will buy some more of the Borealis ones... at $ 25 it's a no brainer...


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

atarione said:


> Holy Diver ... as Dio was playing at the time..
> View attachment 12149546


Never mind the Turtle, that Pioneer receiver looks "cherry."


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Just picked one up yesterday. Already through on a Toxicnato strap! Love it!









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Never mind the Turtle, that Pioneer receiver looks "cherry."


hi.. the Pioneer is in quite good shape for being from 1980~ it is a Pioneer SX-3600 "fluoroscan" receiver with the very very kewl blue power meters (I think they are just the best anyways).. I had wanted one of these for some time... The 3600 sounds very good (mine is well sorted and all) and while not a monster receiver at ~30watts per channel... but of course these are proper FTC watts.

I use this on my computer desk with a vintage pair of NHT SuperZereo's and NHT SW1 passive sub ... works quite well as a pc speaker set up.. and the receiver fits under my shelf I build for my monitors...so that is good..

I paid $80 for the receiver ... I have zero regrets it is a nice little vintage receiver.. this series is basically the last hurrah for analog receivers before the 80's push towards digital /push button type stuff really takes over.. the meters are just awesome...

the SX-3X00 series has other models 3700, 3800, and 3900 (120WPC)..for the 3900.. I kinda like the 3600 best (the more powerful ones would all be quite good as well... but looks wise the SX-3600 is a nice size and simple elegantly executed design.. for my purpose of having it under my monitors the SX-3600 is the only one that would fit also...so yeah...)

as you can see here.. I have a fair bit of audio kit in here in my computer room..


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

My first Turtle, loving it so far.


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Is that a Lagoon?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

moebravo said:


> Is that a Lagoon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


It is, SRPB11


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

atarione said:


> hi.. the Pioneer is in quite good shape for being from 1980~ it is a Pioneer SX-3600 "fluoroscan" receiver with the very very kewl blue power meters (I think they are just the best anyways).. I had wanted one of these for some time... The 3600 sounds very good (mine is well sorted and all) and while not a monster receiver at ~30watts per channel... but of course these are proper FTC watts.
> 
> I use this on my computer desk with a vintage pair of NHT SuperZereo's and NHT SW1 passive sub ... works quite well as a pc speaker set up.. and the receiver fits under my shelf I build for my monitors...so that is good..
> 
> ...


That is an awesome "command center" you have there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

moebravo said:


> Just picked one up yesterday. Already through on a Toxicnato strap! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful combo...gold and olive green...enjoy!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

atarione said:


> hi.. the Pioneer is in quite good shape for being from 1980~ it is a Pioneer SX-3600 "fluoroscan" receiver with the very very kewl blue power meters (I think they are just the best anyways).. I had wanted one of these for some time... The 3600 sounds very good (mine is well sorted and all) and while not a monster receiver at ~30watts per channel... but of course these are proper FTC watts.
> 
> I use this on my computer desk with a vintage pair of NHT SuperZereo's and NHT SW1 passive sub ... works quite well as a pc speaker set up.. and the receiver fits under my shelf I build for my monitors...so that is good..
> 
> ...


Nice - I'm known as HeadphoneAddict on many other forums, and I have a plethora of amps, DACs, and headphones around the house.

Many of the vintage Pioneer and Marantz receivers designed in the 70's and early 80's sound much better than the newer crap that was churned out in the late 80's and 90's - but my Denon AVR1804 brought back the meaning of HiFi again (in 2004) and it sounds rich and refined and spacious like the vintage gear. It took 20 years before some audio receivers sounded that good again (and some failed, like my Pioneer SC25 that was edgy or grainy sounding).

I recently traded my vintage Marantz 2240 for a Paradigm subwoofer, but it was very good sounding and strong when driving a few pair of very inefficient planar magnetic headphones via the speaker output with an adapter or via headphone jack (namely my older HiFiMan HE-6 and HE-5). Now I have my Sony STR DN540 and 1070 and my old Denon that are fantastic driving speakers or headphones.

I had a dark Voice 336i like your headphone amp and it was great, but I replaced it with a maxed out Woo WA6 amp. After 20 or so amps I've been happy using an Eddie Current ZDT tube amp for the past few years (with a PS Audio Perfect Wave DAC Mk2). It's great with any high end headphone like my HiFiMan HE-6, HE-560, and HE-1000, Audeze LCD-2, Sennheiser HD600 and HD800, Denon D7000, and Grado HF-2. I gave away my Sony headphones (MDR-V6) to my son's friend, which looks like you have a pair, although I've never been a fan of the Beyer Dynamic headphones, which look like you have some as well. One of my favorites are my Electrostatic Sennheiser HE-60 with the HEV-70 amp (sold my custom built stat amps).


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Anyone else find the crown spring on the turtle ultra stiff? 

Sometimes when I'm screwing the crown in I'll feel it catch and stop on entry because the spring is so stiff. I have to back it off, apply more force, turning it counter clockwise until I feel a click and then its nice and smooth on the way in. Just wondering if this is a common thing?


----------



## hua_qiu (Jun 12, 2011)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Anyone else find the crown spring on the turtle ultra stiff?
> 
> Sometimes when I'm screwing the crown in I'll feel it catch and stop on entry because the spring is so stiff. I have to back it off, apply more force, turning it counter clockwise until I feel a click and then its nice and smooth on the way in. Just wondering if this is a common thing?


I total agree with you on the stiff spring. But the phenomenon you describe i think is because the thread not aligned probably attributes to the strong spring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hua_qiu (Jun 12, 2011)

Btw, just put a Strapcode super jubilee on my PADI










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hua_qiu (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Anyone else find the crown spring on the turtle ultra stiff?
> 
> Sometimes when I'm screwing the crown in I'll feel it catch and stop on entry because the spring is so stiff. I have to back it off, apply more force, turning it counter clockwise until I feel a click and then its nice and smooth on the way in. Just wondering if this is a common thing?


Treating the crown threads carefully with dental-floss should help. It's a known issue that was solved that way many times. Just do a search on "dental floss + crown".

Btw, how did that turn out? -->



lxnastynotch93 said:


> Anyone have a Strapcode Jubilee on their turtle having end link tolerance issues?
> 
> Look at the gap on mine! So disappointing.





lxnastynotch93 said:


> I've contacted strap code and I'm waiting for a response.


Now what was Strapcodes answer? You had received a lot of feedback on this here, would be nice, if you would share the info.

PS: Did you try other spring-bars as suggested?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Treating the crown threads carefully with dental-floss should help. It's a known issue that was solved that way many times. Just do a search on "dental floss + crown".
> 
> Btw, how did that turn out? -->
> 
> ...


Strap code never responded to my inquiry. That's disappointing customer service.

I did order the Watch Gecko spring bars but have not installed them yet as I'm enjoying the OEM bracelet.

I might go ahead and sell the jubilee if anyone is interested. Just PM me


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Turtle all dressed up for my sales call 🐢









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

moebravo said:


> Turtle all dressed up for my sales call 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice but make sure you lock that crown brother


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*

Camo today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BasiliOS (Aug 22, 2011)

Pouring rain in Toronto today. Turtle went to play in the puddles today. Grey bc rubber nato.


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*

Look what arrived in the mail today!! A Super Oyster bracelet from Strapcode!









Love it, it's like having a new watch again.

Cheers,
northernlight


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*

Didn't the title of this thread used to look different..? it wasn't always just "... turtle thread ....", wasn't there a bunch of At symbols? and why can't we post them?? why do we have to say 'at symbol'? what the heck happened here?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*

oh my I didn't even think of the Turtle and the Hare jokes when taking this photo.. technically it is a rabbit anyways... I'm looking after this bunny for a bit while my friend's are outta town..


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*










Just recently acquired one of the rarer turtles, it's a beaut in person.


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*

Deskbound today, have the turtle on a grey suede nato:



Think I've finally got it adjusted to keep half decent time as well - it's lost about 3 seconds in the last 48 hours.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*

New pic, same old turtle! I got this for way too much money last spring at the NYC boutique, and have taken my time with very subtle mods compared to some of my other Seikos. Last I measured, it still comes out to less than +1 s/d. It was the first Seiko that I ever bought brand new.

I never use the stock bracelet, and it's often on a variety of straps. Today it's on this unique one from Cincy Strap Works.



















Since its accuracy is similar, and also sports a sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel, it can certainly hold its head up high next to my Sub.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## grindr (Mar 27, 2017)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*

I'm usually not a big fan of leather on dive watches... That said, I've taken the liberty to wear my PADI on this handmade leather bracelet that I got. Yay or nay?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*



LCandela said:


> Just recently acquired one of the rarer turtles, it's a beaut in person.


Saw Zimbe in person few days ago and was blown away...to say the least. Photos don't do this watch a justice.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*



grindr said:


> I'm usually not a big fan of leather on dive watches... That said, I've taken the liberty to wear my PADI on this handmade leather bracelet that I got. Yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 12226162


I like it very much! I think it's okay to wear it on leather as long as the strap is light brown. I will do the same to my PADI later today.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*

Turtle out in the field!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*



cageracer said:


> Think I've finally got it adjusted to keep half decent time as well - it's lost about 3 seconds in the last 48 hours.


Wonder what everybody's experience has been like accuracy wise. Mine has gone back to Seiko twice and sometimes its consistently +3/4 s a day, but sometimes it slows right down overnight.










Still a cool watch; just wish it ran a bit more consistently.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*


----------



## grindr (Mar 27, 2017)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*



countingseconds said:


> I like it very much! I think it's okay to wear it on leather as long as the strap is light brown. I will do the same to my PADI later today.


Thanks. Yeah I can't stand it on darker shades of brown. Here I quite like it. But it's probably too hot here to wear it on leather at the moment, which is a shame.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*



babola said:


> Saw Zimbe in person few days ago and was blown away...to say the least. Photos don't do this watch a justice.


It's strange, the zimbe definitely has better QC than the average turtle (I guess that makes sense). But the crown wind, bezel turn, brushed case, rubber strap - they all feel of a higher quality (even compared to other limiteds like the blue lagoon or green turtle).


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*



nsx_23 said:


> Wonder what everybody's experience has been like accuracy wise. Mine has gone back to Seiko twice and sometimes its consistently +3/4 s a day, but sometimes it slows right down overnight.
> 
> Still a cool watch; just wish it ran a bit more consistently.


That could be positional. I have a watch that speeds up slightly when I lay it dial down, but slows down slightly when I lay it dial up. I use that to keep it pretty well regulated. Worth a try.


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*

Rocking my turtle on a black NATO in Boca Raton this week. Gotta look the part so I'm bringing the gold accents!









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*



Chamberlain Haller said:


> Just did my first mod ever! Picked up this SRP777 from a wonderful forum member .Roadking1102 . It already had the crystaltimes double dome sapphire installed. I added the Dr Seikostain green bezel just now. I was so worried I'd mess something up, but it went well. Yobokies Stainless chapter ring on the way, but I don't think I can do that one myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the look with the green bezel. I am going to have to order one for mine.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*



Jonpod said:


> I really like the look with the green bezel. I am going to have to order one for mine.


I have his Planet Ocean or this style: https://www.ebay.com/itm/302263159271

I'll send you for free if you want one of them and are in the US.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*

Still on honeymoon with my new turtle and the Super Oyster bracelet!!









cheers,
northernlight

PS. Looks a bit small on my 8 inch wrist?? I need a bigger Seiko!? BFK maybe?


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*



northernlight said:


> Still on honeymoon with my new turtle and the Super Oyster bracelet!!
> 
> View attachment 12236522
> 
> ...


Looks fine. I have an 8.5" wrist. Most watches don't work for me. Turtle is great.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*



LCandela said:


> It's strange, the zimbe definitely has better QC than the average turtle (I guess that makes sense). But the crown wind, bezel turn, brushed case, rubber strap - they all feel of a higher quality (even compared to other limiteds like the blue lagoon or green turtle).


That could be true. While chatting with this guy (BTW, I am about to be united with a Zimbe myself, the rest of the retail package is still incoming at the moment) he mentioned that these were assembled by hand in Seiko factory in Thailand. That could explain better chapter ring, dial & bezel alignment. 
The Zimbe's case is a combo of polished and bead-blasted finishes though (polished sides, case underside and case-back, bead-blasted top of the case and crown), not brushed. The only brushed parts are buckles on the bead-blasted bracelet and the buckle on grey rubber dive strap.


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*

Gold & Blue


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*

Talking about serious Seiko Turtle collectors...'archangel mike' seems to have managed to corner the market 









But the photo that really gets my juices flowing is from a collector on another forum:









A man can never have enough Turtles


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*



nsx_23 said:


> Wonder what everybody's experience has been like accuracy wise. Mine has gone back to Seiko twice and sometimes its consistently +3/4 s a day, but sometimes it slows right down overnight.
> 
> Still a cool watch; just wish it ran a bit more consistently.


Mine started off great - around +/- 1 second a day.

Something happened though and it started losing 7-15 seconds per day. I don't think I knocked or bumped it.

I've managed to regulate it after a lot of fiddling - now it gains about 3 seconds during the day, and if I keep it on my wrist at night it loses about 2 seconds. If I lay it face down at night it gains about 4 seconds.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*



grindr said:


> I'm usually not a big fan of leather on dive watches... That said, I've taken the liberty to wear my PADI on this handmade leather bracelet that I got. Yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 12226162


As promised, here is mine on a beige nubuck strap. Love the combo:


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BJ19 (Apr 10, 2017)

I found one older photo, of old turtle.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*



babola said:


> Talking about serious Seiko Turtle collectors...'archangel mike' seems to have managed to corner the market
> 
> View attachment 12246498
> 
> ...


That's a bale of a collection... I'll see myself out now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welderdick (Feb 17, 2011)

My SRP773K1 Mod
The only faults with the Seiko Turtle reissue are the mineral crystal (hardlex ) and the bezel insert
The stock bezel insert looks cheap to me, so I replaced it with a ceramic insert from LCBI. Looks better I think . 
The stock crystal was replaced with a sapphire double domed replacement from Degaz
The stock hands were replaced with the Sumo Padi Hands from yobokies
I think the watch looks better now.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

welderdick said:


> The only faults with the Seiko Turtle reissue are the mineral crystal (hardlex ) and the bezel insert


Faults you say?

Hardly.


----------



## dc2_bb6_cu2 (Jun 25, 2017)

First post , hi everyone - just picked this up after reading thru their forum for weeks. Looks great in person, but now I want a few othwr models, guess that's what happens huh..


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

dc2_bb6_cu2 said:


> First post , hi everyone - just picked this up...


Wow, 1st post and starting off with a beautiful Padi Turtle - congratulations, man! b-)

--

Thanks to timetellinoob, whose pictures inspired me to get a Tropic, I have a new favourite strap for my old 775:

First one I showed already in my SRP775 thread, second is new:

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice! =)









i've also worn in on the 773 but there's something about the gold that makes it a little more appropriate on the 775.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

dc2_bb6_cu2 said:


> First post , hi everyone - just picked this up after reading thru their forum for weeks. Looks great in person, but now I want a few othwr models, guess that's what happens huh..


Cracking photo. Adore the pepsi bezel. It may sound silly to some but for a X Gen like me having this watch is like having a time machine on your wrist. The red and especially blue tones remind me of the 80's and my youth. Even the Mongoose BMX bike that I yearned for had similar blue hues.

Best watch release in a long long time.

I'm getting mine delivered later today. Can't wait.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Dream Killer said:


> ...It may sound silly to some but for a X Gen like me having this watch is like having a time machine on your wrist. The red and especially blue tones remind me of the 80's and my youth. Even the Mongoose BMX bike that I yearned for had similar blue hues....


Mate - you said it! You should send this to Seiko marketing. Now they've gone much more global than in the past, they may need all the help they can get with their marketing strategy 

Our generation (others do to, BTW) totally gets the whole pepsi-Seiko attraction, turtle-cased divers of yesteryear, aluminium (some would say cheap) bezel inserts etc...the list goes on.

Cheers
babs


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

babola said:


> Mate - you said it! You should send this to Seiko marketing. Now they've gone much more global than in the past, they may need all the help they can get with their marketing strategy
> 
> Our generation (others do to, BTW) totally gets the whole pepsi-Seiko attraction, turtle-cased divers of yesteryear, aluminium (some would say cheap) bezel inserts etc...the list goes on.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. When I was a kid growing up in a working class area in Sydney having a Seiko or if you were super lucky an Omega was considered a status symbol. Even having a Citizen gave you serious credibility. Didn't know what a Rolex was until I went to University.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Lagoon


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jovani said:


> Lagoon


Nice watch. Though I'm not sure it matches the thunder beads.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

beads ok


----------



## jdog19 (Oct 21, 2014)

New pickup


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

^^^ Great pick up!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Received my Turtle Padi today from Creation Watches. Was super excited. Bezel aligned perfectly with chapter ring then I noticed the slightest dent on the case. Couldn't believe it. To their credit Creation Watches immediately organised a return with DHL. Will replace ASAP.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> Received my Turtle Padi today from Creation Watches. Was super excited. Bezel aligned perfectly with chapter ring then I noticed the slightest dent on the case. Couldn't believe it. To their credit Creation Watches immediately organised a return with DHL. Will replace ASAP.
> 
> View attachment 12273994


That sucks lol, youve been pumped for this bro, sorry to hear, its very tiny.

How does the watch look on you, what are your impressions of build and finish?
Do you like the dial?


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Dream Killer said:


> Received my Turtle Padi today from Creation Watches. Was super excited. Bezel aligned perfectly with chapter ring then I noticed the slightest dent on the case. Couldn't believe it. To their credit Creation Watches immediately organised a return with DHL. Will replace ASAP.
> 
> View attachment 12273994


If the timekeeping was ok I'd have probably kept it... you will put worst dings and scratches in it with regular wear anyway, and an aligned bezel/chapter ring are seemingly difficult to come by.


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

Love my pepsi turtle with the super oyster bracelet.

























Cheers,
northernlight


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Didn't really feel the love for the lollipop seconds hand I installed, so swapped it out for a Sumo one - think I'm finally happy with it


----------



## RBL (Oct 10, 2013)

Love this new nato I picked up from Amazon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

The bezel insert from a generous fellow WUS member!


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Jonpod said:


> The bezel insert from a generous fellow WUS member!


Looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

B1ff_77 said:


> Didn't really feel the love for the lollipop seconds hand I installed, so swapped it out for a Sumo one - think I'm finally happy with it
> 
> View attachment 12277690


Wow, it matches the hour hand very well. I like it!


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

countingseconds said:


> Wow, it matches the hour hand very well. I like it!


Thanks! Have wanted a 6309 seconds hand on since I got the watch, but once it was on there I was pretty underwhelmed. I think this one looks good - and its genuine Seiko so the lume matches exactly


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

Pepsi max b-)


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Does anyone have a picture of their turtle on a Bonetto cinturini rubber strap? 

I like the Seiko rubber strap but it's a bit bulky and would like something a bit slimmer.

Any other recommendations would be good too.

Many thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

goTomek said:


> Pepsi max b-)


What band is that? Looks great!!


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

Obris Morgan The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

My SRP779.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Pegasus said:


> Does anyone have a picture of their turtle on a Bonetto cinturini rubber strap?


Apart from tons of pictures this thread has with BC-straps, see especially post #2 in my SRP775 thread for many wristshots featuring the WatchGecko/Bonetto Cinturini #284 (a slim one) and the #317 (thick strap, but you get the idea how a visually flat surface looks in combination).

And as you asked for 'other recommendations', this is a Tropic strap from WatchGecko. timetellinnoob made me a tropicwearinnoob. ;-)









(see also #5461 in this thread has two further pictures with that Tropic)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Just picked up an Uncle Seiko and I find it pairs very well with my 🐢.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Pegasus said:


> Does anyone have a picture of their turtle on a Bonetto cinturini rubber strap?
> 
> I like the Seiko rubber strap but it's a bit bulky and would like something a bit slimmer.
> 
> ...


I forgot the model number but I love this one on my SRP773. It's thick enough to support the weight of the watch and makes it much more comfortable to wear for a longer period of time. Be forewarned though, I did the boiling cup trick to soften it up!

You can get these in multiple colors on Amazon for approximately $25 to $30.










Just realized I don't have a great picture of the strap itself on the watch. Will take another one if you pm me.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

dsbe90 said:


> I forgot the model number but I love this one on my SRP773.


That's a pretty one! Is it blue or does it only seem so from the picture? Of course I'm referring to the strap here. ;-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

I've decided on the 317, will post pics when it arrives although I'm sure you've all seen it before 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Pegasus said:


> I've decided on the 317, will post pics when it arrives although I'm sure you've all seen it before
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats the 317?


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry Bonetto Cinturini strap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Pegasus said:


> Sorry Bonetto Cinturini strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For a moment there i thought there might have been a new turtle id missed


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Haha, I should have been more specific to stop you getting too excited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> That's a pretty one! Is it blue or does it only seem so from the picture? Of course I'm referring to the strap here. ;-)
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


It's black but I like the contrast with the dial. Also the carbon fiber effect is pleasing to the eye.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Guys can I ask? What you say? Turtle black or doxa sharkhunter? Thank you!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Pegasus said:


> I've decided on the 317, will post pics when it arrives although I'm sure you've all seen it before


Yeah, that's a great strap, but as I had written, it's a thick one. On the other hand that makes out the special extra bit visually and it's more flexible than one would think given it's visual massiveness. Excellent choice!

#317:











































Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

batman1345 said:


> Guys can I ask? What you say? Turtle black or doxa sharkhunter? Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Turtle with DOXA hands...? Best of both worlds.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

cyphion said:


> Turtle with DOXA hands...? Best of both worlds.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No I mean Seiko turtle or doxa?

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

B1ff_77 said:


> Didn't really feel the love for the lollipop seconds hand I installed, so swapped it out for a Sumo one - think I'm finally happy with it.


Along the same lines.... Here's my subtly modded 789.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

batman1345 said:


> Guys can I ask? What you say? Turtle black or doxa sharkhunter? Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Doxa for sure but theres a tiny difference in price


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Blackdog said:


> Along the same lines.... Here's my subtly modded 789.
> View attachment 12296042


Looks great. The OCD part of me likes the way it hits the sword on the 12 marker perfectly. Perspective is slightly off on this picture but you get the idea...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all,

I've searched around and can't find suitable skinny fat spring bars for my SRP777 in the UK. Does anyone have a link to some?

I'm new to all this and not sure exactly what I'm looking for! Don't want to damage the watch.

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Pegasus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've searched around and can't find suitable skinny fat spring bars for my SRP777 in the UK. Does anyone have a link to some?
> 
> ...


Check out Toxicnatos fat slim bars bro

https://www.toxicnatos.com/products...0mmx1-78mm-double-flanged-with-fat-1-1mm-ends

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers, they look good.

I'm in the UK so wondered about these -

https://www.watchgecko.com/divers-watch-spring-bars-22mm.php

Is it ok that they have shoulders? The ones on it are shoulderless I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

My 775 and 777...both with some heart crushing scratches on the hardlex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Pegasus said:


> Cheers, they look good.
> 
> I'm in the UK so wondered about these -
> 
> ...


Not an issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Pulled this one out of the watch box today...it puts a smile on my face every time I strap it on


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

My SRP777 doing it's thing in the shallow end of the pool this afternoon........................... 





















.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

northernlight said:


> Love my pepsi turtle with the super oyster bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 12277602
> 
> ...


At first I was not a fan of this model because to me the Pepsi requires the blue dial....but your pictures specifically have changed my mind. Given that you also have the Strapcode Super Oyster on it does help (my favorite bracelet on a Seiko diver).

Great pics 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm thinking to try a mod and I'm hoping to get an opinion on it. I was thinking to replace my current ceramic bezel for my srp775 with a metal bezel insert instead.

Thoughts?

Image from osc eBay store.

Also I'm thinking to get myself a marine master hands and a black day date wheel!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

CharlieSanders said:


> I'm thinking to try a mod and I'm hoping to get an opinion on it. I was thinking to replace my current ceramic bezel for my srp775 with a metal bezel insert instead.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


The ceramic is nicer. Don't do it.


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

Dec1968 said:


> At first I was not a fan of this model because to me the Pepsi requires the blue dial....but your pictures specifically have changed my mind. Given that you also have the Strapcode Super Oyster on it does help (my favorite bracelet on a Seiko diver).
> 
> Great pics
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Thanks Dec1968! Happy to hear this!!

Cheers,
northernlight


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Dream Killer said:


> The ceramic is nicer. Don't do it.


Was thinking towards lesser colors and less dressy and more toolish. Do you have any ideas on how I can do about accomplishing that effect


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> The ceramic is nicer. Don't do it.


I agree on the ceramic - but the Seikostain inserts are cheap enough to buy for the fun of it. If you don't like it, put the ceramic one back in!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

CharlieSanders said:


> Thoughts?


Charlie, the mod with silver Seikostan insert gets my vote too.
But please don't do the MM hand stack replacement if you could restrain yourself, those hands IMO don't fit the '6309/SRP' turtle divers well. The historic Turtle diver mojo is lost. But that's me. 

Do whatever you feel like, it's your $$ and your own satisfaction that matters.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

babola said:


> Charlie, the mod with silver Seikostan insert gets my vote too.
> But please don't do the MM hand stack replacement if you could restrain yourself, those hands IMO don't fit the '6309/SRP' turtle divers well. The historic Turtle diver mojo is lost. But that's me.
> 
> Do whatever you feel like, it's your $$ and your own satisfaction that matters.


Hey thanks!


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Having fun out at the lake with the Padi and newest Seiko diver. ignore the writing, gf and i just having a bit of fun.

Kind of want to get one of those camo zulu diver straps for the turtle. Would be fun.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

A "patriotic" turtle for the 4th of July cookout / party


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

'MURICA!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Still loving the turtle. Family has grown a bit to include the new Giugiaro diver in blue; a couple of Casio squares, a new battery install on an old 5m43 kinetic (now happily ticking along); and a soon to be had 283 helmet reissue. Each scratched or soon to be; I just wear 'em.


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Latest recruit.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

cmdErrX said:


> A "patriotic" turtle for the 4th of July cookout / party


Dude...one word - intense!


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

Turlte padi mod ... French flair b-)

Custom bezel Dr.Seikostain (one.second.closer)
Hands Sumo Padi 
Strap Converse by Xamlam_stap








Détails strap Converse


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Vive la France. I like it.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

This one, but I also have a padi, 775 and 779









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Just received my first Turtle reissue. Had a 6309 few years ago and it was just too small for me. I finally got around to trying one of these and I love it. It's still on the small side for my 8.5" wrist, but I'm warming up to the classic style fit and this feels great on the wrist. My intent if it fit was to mod this into a Soxa Caribbean as I don't usually care for black watches, but I may need a second one to keep stock. I like the simplicity.

I also bought a secondhand Endmill bracelet. Unfortunately, I need a couple links. Does anyone have any they'd be willing to trade or sell? PM me. Thanks!


----------



## ulko1710 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

I must admit this was a 'weird' one for me that somehow sneaked up into my collection by sheer incident. It was part of a trade deal I made with one of the members here. He just as I mentioned in the past here - couldn't get over the fact Seiko used a black dial and dark navy and red bezel combo. It didn't sit with him and he wanted it 'gone'. I reservedly accepted the trade which was again too good to pass for an SRP of any kind, so it's now with me.

All I can say is - yes, it still is a 'weird' combo as the dark navy and black still clash a little for my comfort, but somehow it 'works' on some basic, raw and perverse level for me now. The more I wear it the more I like its utilitarian, no-hard-try down to earth appearance and functionality. I matched it up with navy blue 2-piece Zulu to match the bezel rather then black to match the dial and couldn't be happier how as a package all it turned out.

So, decided to keep it as is and retain its SRP779 product designation rather than creating a Blurtle/Pepsi franken many here have done.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

babola said:


> I must admit this was a 'weird' one for me that somehow sneaked up into my collection by sheer incident. It was part of a trade deal I made with one of the members here. He just as I mentioned in the past here - couldn't get over the fact Seiko used a black dial and dark navy and red bezel combo. It didn't sit with him and he wanted it 'gone'. I reservedly accepted the trade which was again too good to pass for an SRP of any kind, so it's now with me.
> 
> All I can say is - yes, it still is a 'weird' combo as the dark navy and black still clash a little for my comfort, but somehow it 'works' on some basic, raw and perverse level for me now. The more I wear it the more I like its utilitarian, no-hard-try down to earth appearance and functionality. I matched it up with navy blue 2-piece Zulu to match the bezel rather then black to match the dial and couldn't be happier how as a package all it turned out.
> 
> ...


Agree with your sentiments, wholeheartedly.

I have one too, it is the most affordable SRP7XX Turtle you can buy today (also the first one I saw under $200 few weeks back), for me it's love-hate sentiment, I'd really love me some blue dial on it but than again I own PADI turtle too so totally ok with the 779 black-pepsi as is, as weird as its color scheme is, it somehow works, as you mentioned above.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I picked this one up a few months ago as a sort of "congratulations" gift for myself! In the same week I got the promotion I had been working hard for for months, and my wife and I were granted guardianship of the little girl we were fostering! It was a good week!

This is a real stunner! The SRP775. No plans to flip this one! I want every ding, dent, and scratch to tell a story!










We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

justadad said:


> I want every ding, dent, and scratch to tell a story!


Great attitude!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

justadad said:


> I picked this one up a few months ago as a sort of "congratulations" gift for myself! In the same week I got the promotion I had been working hard for for months, and my wife and I were granted guardianship of the little girl we were fostering! It was a good week!
> 
> This is a real stunner! The SRP775. No plans to flip this one! I want every ding, dent, and scratch to tell a story!
> 
> ...


Congrats, great pic and shes a stunner, great choice.
This gilt model has never stopped growing on me, its such a nice piece and they are going so cheap its crazy.
Ive never been a fan of gold but this one does it just right.
cheers


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

justadad said:


> I picked this one up a few months ago as a sort of "congratulations" gift for myself! In the same week I got the promotion I had been working hard for for months, and my wife and I were granted guardianship of the little girl we were fostering! It was a good week!
> 
> This is a real stunner! The SRP775. No plans to flip this one! I want every ding, dent, and scratch to tell a story!
> 
> ...


Congrats on the big achievement! Smart way of starting a story!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks guys!

Hope you don't mind if I share a few more pics!







On C&B canvas shoes!








On Cincy Strap Works Commander Bond NATO!








Olive green NATO I got on clearance at Best Buy because apparently smart watch buyers have no style!








On a clean black leather strap.








On a StrapCode Super President! Highly Recommended!








On....a bunch of flowers?!?!








On an old pale brown leather strap!








Hanging with its brothers! Cowabunga!!








Ready for my close up Mr. DeMille!








Obligatory lume shot with bonus whiskey goggles!

Thanks for looking guys! Obviously, I love the 775! Not as plain as the 777 and full of sex appeal! Classy as f***!

We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Your goldie-turtle has definitely doing some heavy yards...it paid for itself already


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Seiko turtle









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Model: SRP775 ;-)










Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

justadad said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I share a few more pics!
> 
> ...


Outstanding! 
So what's your favorite strap??

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

undertheradar said:


>


Very nice ! What's the source of this bezel ?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

mougino said:


> Outstanding!
> So what's your favorite strap??
> 
> Sent with Tapatalk


Hmmmm....... I gotta go with the Strapcode Super President. I really don't have a lot of 22mm straps. I love the Crown&Buckle canvas strap but it's a bit short. I have to wear it on the next to last hole and there isn't a lot of strap left to reach the keeper. The CSW Comander Bond is a super comfy NATO though. But nothing beats that President! I might try the Strapcode Jubilee sometime, or maybe their new two-time.

We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

The 2 Tone Turtle reissue need a dome Crystal sapphir , a ceramic insert and may be a 2 tone BOR bracelet ;-) ...


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

It's from Ridwan/KR-Watchmaker in Indonesia. The guy is a master craftsman.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)




----------



## rayofpwn (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, I have finally received my package. 








I wonder what could be inside...
















Yay!!!! 

Finally got the PADI that I have been searching for. Got it for a good price with a warranty and I couldn't be happier.

The lume is great, the bezel aligns perfectly, and the dial is beautiful.

This is my second dive watch, and coming from a 8926ob, this thing is amazing. Definitely a keeper!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

babola said:


> View attachment 12345753


That strap looks cool - where can I find it?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

raustin33 said:


> That strap looks cool - where can I find it?


All I remember is that I got it from Amazon couple years ago, what drew me to it was the description and appearance as being only Silver-Grey Nato strap I could find back then.

I'm sure other sellers should have them in stock these days.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

raustin33 said:


> That strap looks cool - where can I find it?


Here you go. You can find other 2 piece straps here also.

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/nato-straps/classic-nato-watch-bands/grey-classic-nato-bands/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Is the dial silvery gray in person... great looking


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

bennytheblade said:


> Is the dial silvery gray in person... great looking


Changes from light to dark with the light. The whole watch was made in a little bit more subdued grey matte color scheme to mimic the grey Zimbe whale-shark skin. Another good fit for this watch would be a grey camo Nato to match uneven shark's pattern.

Top of the watch is bead blasted, so is the crown and the bracelet. There's lot of little details you only notice once you have the watch in hand. Like dark anthracite-grey minute and hour hands, or light-gray lume dial indices and hands, for example. The only bit that links this watch to the rest of the SRP Turtle family is the case/bezel shape and the bracelet type. Everything else is different and tastefully delivered, IMO.


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

My momma taught me that if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all. So I've never said anything about the Seiko Turtle because I never could understand the hype.

Until... I saw one in the flesh today at Macy's, and boy, was it stunning. Now I have something nice to say. Gorgeous!

  

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

Padi









Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

javadave61 said:


> My momma taught me that if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all. So I've never said anything about the Seiko Turtle because I never could understand the hype.
> 
> Until... I saw one in the flesh today at Macy's, and boy, was it stunning. Now I have something nice to say. Gorgeous!
> 
> ...


Start wearing one and you'll say even nicer things


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

oh lol... I made a video about my feelings on this watch vs my other Seiko divers... blah blah blah.. I like the SKX better

but I just realized I shot the video in Portrait mode ..like a dumb **** so never mind Not going to list it now... but I really do prefer the SKX to the SRP turtle...personally.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

lipschitz said:


> View attachment 12349297


Dude I was just looking for a picture of a turtle on a MN strap well timed! 
Looks great.
Is that an Erikas?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Padi beauty for the weekend









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

Splash!









northernlight


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Joining the club with my Blue Lagoon (SRPB11J1)... The PADI came first, but after I got the BL I decided to let her go and just keep the BL; so far very pleased with this one. It is currently running -1 sec / day!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Green










Ich


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Kind of a crappy shot, I was checking my phone back at the barn and accidentally hit camera and so I thought, let me take a quick wrist shot. The TPTB frown on playing around with cell phones and cameras but anyway, I managed to get one shot, so, my 6309 at work.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I never should have found this thread! Y'all are gonna get tired of seeing this one!










We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Where can you find a greenie... must be a foreign market? Looks awesome.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

This one is like a chameleon...Pepsi at one angle, Coke at another


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

babola said:


> This one is like a chameleon...Pepsi at one angle, Coke at another


Great pic! I love the Pepsi too! Really considering picking one up.

I have always had a thing for Pepsi watches, stemming back from my seeing me granddad wear his GMT Master 1675. I really dig the look of the skx009 in pics but after trying on a 007 I can honestly say I'm truly disappointed in the hype! It had to have gotten popular because of its price and mod options. The turtle line is infinitely more comfortable and better appointed!

We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

New dome blue AR Crystal will be installed


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

brunemto said:


> Green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done matching it with your sneakers. Classic!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

justadad said:


> Great pic! I love the Pepsi too! Really considering picking one up.
> 
> ... I really dig the look of the skx009 in pics but after trying on a 007 I can honestly say I'm truly disappointed in the hype! It had to have gotten popular because of its price and mod options.


Mate, 007/009 are iconic Seiko's and I absolutely love them.
Give it some time, I'm sure you'll come around to it in the end  
SKX are acquired taste for some, they don't tend to 'hit' you straight away.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

babola said:


> This one is like a chameleon...Pepsi at one angle, Coke at another...


Excellent! I love pictures with Turtles in a scene - no matter how realistic. 

My SRP775 on a tropic ... on a tropic:









I typically use my Turtle to get the size of slices I'll be cutting right. So, very realistic scene here! ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

babola said:


> Mate, 007/009 are iconic Seiko's and I absolutely love them.
> Give it some time, I'm sure you'll come around to it in the end
> SKX are acquired taste for some, they don't tend to 'hit' you straight away.


Iconic I get! And maybe they grow on you, but there's too many other options out there for me to try! I love the design. The look of them in pics is great. Just not on the wrist. For me, at least. I've learned to live with my disappointment. One day at a time, good sir. One day at a time. 









We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

New DAGAZ Dome Crystal sapphir Blue AR :-!










Wait and see ....


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

justadad said:


> Iconic I get! And maybe they grow on you, but there's too many other options out there for me to try! I love the design. The look of them in pics is great. Just not on the wrist. For me, at least. I've learned to live with my disappointment. One day at a time, good sir. One day at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what's so great about choices 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

At the Padres game last night.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

while the forum works itself out i still want to post something.









i tried this same white stitch strap on my 773 this morning and it led me to ordering an entirely different new strap. =)

looking at the 773 with the white stitch, i thought, 'man, this would look excellent with grey stitching instead of white.' but Maratec Elite never made them with grey stitch, and the knockoff i found also doesn't come in grey. the closest I could think of to it, materials wise and having grey stitch, is the iwantastrap. there is also Bradystrap but i've waffled on one of those for several years and just never could pull the trigger, leather backed, nope. so i ordered up the iwantastrap grey stitch in 22mm. it's different than the maratac elite, different stitch pattern, looks like same thick thread though, and these are tapered with smaller round holes. smaller keepers too. but the outer material looks pretty clos_e_ to the Maratec elites...









anyway, we'll see when it gets here. i usually go black stitch when available, but always thought grey would look as good. but i guess due to the lack of options, i don't think i've seen many grey-stitch options for composite straps.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Should I sell a Padi and 775 to fund a MM300?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

Brown leather NATO... still a bit undecided about this one.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> while the forum works itself out i still want to post something.
> 
> View attachment 12353311
> 
> ...


What is the backing on these? I have a few sailcloth and a couple Cordura but everything is leather backed. I don't mind the leather but I'm just wondering what other options are out there.

We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

justadad said:


> Iconic I get! And maybe they grow on you, but there's too many other options out there for me to try! I love the design. The look of them in pics is great. Just not on the wrist. For me, at least. I've learned to live with my disappointment. One day at a time, good sir. One day at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am totally with you on this one! So many times I tried to like the famous SKX 007/009 and failed the wrist test. It's just too tall for how small it is. Compared to the turtle, SKX proportions are just not right! And another pet peeve of mine: the crown guards are not curved around the crown. That makes it look cheap to me.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I posted a WTT/WTB for an SRP777 or SRP779 in the sales forums in case anyone is interested. 


Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> I posted a WTT/WTB for an SRP777 or SRP779 in the sales forums in case anyone is interested.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Got an itch you need to scratch? 

Both are great watches, but I guess you already know that. 

The one that really got me surprised was the less sought-after 779, I hated the whole Seiko's idea of combining the black dial with Pepsi bezel, to me it reeked of cheapness and cost saving. But when I eventually received mine as part of a deal (BTW, dirt-cheap from the member here who "hated" the color scheme too) I was taken aback a little, quite a bit actually.

It's not your dress diver, it still has that confusing black dial/navy blue bezel combo but it projects some kind of raw, utilitarian tool-watch look and feel. You can dress it up or down anyway you want, it will accept wide range of strap colors ...in one word I love it!
Weird for someone who wouldn't have a bar of it, initially.

Happy hunting!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

babola said:


> Got an itch you need to scratch?
> 
> Both are great watches, but I guess you already know that.
> 
> ...


The original Pepsi bezel watches were black dial watches. I think seiko's darker blue makes the 779 a little off putting for some. I dig it!

We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

babola said:


> Got an itch you need to scratch?
> 
> Both are great watches, but I guess you already know that.
> 
> ...


Thank you and yes, scratching an itch. I've had an SRP773 that I recently sold. Also, briefly had an SRP777....sent it back (Amazon) because I had too many in the stable. So the 779 would allow me to buy a 777 inserts and scratch two itches. Prefer the all black though.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

justadad said:


> What is the backing on these? I have a few sailcloth and a couple Cordura but everything is leather backed. I don't mind the leather but I'm just wondering what other options are out there.
> 
> We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


These are just the sailcloth-type material on both sides. with leather, i find it degrades eventually, no matter what, even if you wear it minimally (unless we are talking single-digit times per year, perhaps?). with composite, i suppose it wears at a molecular level, but the material always remains resilient for me. leather, once it absorbs sweat too many times, it cracks and maintains more wrist curvature, which can make the cracking worse as you try to flex it, etc.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> I posted a WTT/WTB for an SRP777 or SRP779 in the sales forums in case anyone is interested.





Dec1968 said:


> Thank you and yes, scratching an itch. I've had an SRP773 that I recently sold. Also, briefly had an SRP777....sent it back (Amazon) because I had too many in the stable. So the 779 would allow me to buy a 777 inserts and scratch two itches. Prefer the all black though.


Hey there! 

Nice to see that you're still liking Turtles.They are just so cute fellows on the wrist.

I remember a lot of your history with the Turtle(s) but lost track in the meantime and more or less assumed, that you had gone back exclusively SKX. If you haven't already read it on my 775-thread, I added the all-black, essential and classic SRP777 now:









Btw, it's a J-model and I wrote some words in this post about what I learned about the J-myth. Or let's better say, what I was confirmed about given my personal thoughts about J and 'Made in Japan' probably being superior. To thrill anyone interested a bit more, I'm showing this picture as a cliffhanger:









;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Just purchased from a friend of mine this morning (original owner). He used to dive with it at Catalina Island off the coast of California. 
All original, never been opened. Production date of April 1981. After work I'm taking it to the shop to replace seals and a general tune and lube. 

















Sent from my cellular telephone using a program designed to aid in the posting of information.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey my friend! I never disliked the Turtle as much as I loved the SKX more.....and as you know, tastes change like seasons at times.......looking back on the time I spent with mine made me realize I do like it, but didn't want it as my daily driver. I do miss the all black one.....and on a NATO strap....black. You are the reason I liked the Turtle in the first place.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

That is a gorgeous looking watch, great purchase and should give you another 30 years or more once you get it serviced. So Catalina Island, my understanding is it can get a bit sharky there at times, your friend might have some interesting stories that he and that watch experienced.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

marty491 said:


> Just purchased from a friend of mine this morning (original owner). He used to dive with it at Catalina Island off the coast of California.
> All original, never been opened. Production date of April 1981. After work I'm taking it to the shop to replace seals and a general tune and lube.
> 
> 
> ...


Consider yourself lucky, not many 6309s available out there in this condition anymore.
Wear it in good health and look after that baby!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

I think I posted earlier about regulating my Turtle.

Here's the result - average + 0.1 sec/day - pretty happy with that!


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

Is there room for one more in this club?


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Have had mine for a month now and absolutely love it!!!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> looking at the 773 with the white stitch, i thought, 'man, this would look excellent with grey stitching instead of white.' but Maratec Elite never made them with grey stitch, and the knockoff i found also doesn't come in grey. the closest I could think of to it, materials wise and having grey stitch, is the iwantastrap. there is also Bradystrap but i've waffled on one of those for several years and just never could pull the trigger, leather backed, nope. so i ordered up the iwantastrap grey stitch in 22mm. it's different than the maratac elite, different stitch pattern, looks like same thick thread though, and these are tapered with smaller round holes. smaller keepers too. but the outer material looks pretty clos_e_ to the Maratec elites...
> 
> anyway, we'll see when it gets here. i usually go black stitch when available, but always thought grey would look as good. but i guess due to the lack of options, i don't think i've seen many grey-stitch options for composite straps.


here's the white, and here's the black. So, logically, the grey would look something in-between. =) and maybe a little more low-profile with the taper.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> here's the white, and here's the black. So, logically, the grey would look something in-between. ...


The black one for me! Possibly the grey would be nice, but - for me - the contrast stitching takes the attention away from the Turtle.

Reminds me a bit of the WatchGecko Leather Lined Sports Nylon I had on my SRP775 last year, but yeah, I noticed that you don't want leather to be involved here:
















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Dude I was just looking for a picture of a turtle on a MN strap well timed!
> Looks great.
> Is that an Erikas?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Hi, sorry for late reply. Yes, it`s one of Erikas MN straps.
Still experimenting with it on my turtle but liking it so far.

If you are thinking of getting one for your turtle kindly note that the 22mm version is rather a 21.x mm version, so you will have a minor gap fitting it to your watch. In my opionion not such a big deal of an issue. But as these are not exactly cheap one should atleast consider whether or not this might be tolerable.

Cheers


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> The black one for me! Possibly the grey would be nice, but - for me - the contrast stitching takes the attention away from the Turtle.
> 
> Reminds me a bit of the WatchGecko Leather Lined Sports Nylon I had on my SRP775 last year, but yeah, I noticed that you don't want leather to be involved here:
> 
> ...


i did try one anyway, in brown =)


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Levijones (Oct 27, 2013)

I've had the SRP773 for more than a year now, but here is one of the very first shots I took of it out if the box. I still love it. Kinda hard to fit under office shirt cuffs, so I wear it as soon as I get back home, and also all weekend.








Here it is on a blue zulu with black pvd buckles. Much lighter and bluer, but I do miss the metal bracelet once in a while. The drilled lug holes are so convenient for changing back and forth.








On a lazy weekend, while reading under a tree.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Levijones said:


> I've had the SRP773 for more than a year now, but here is one of the very first shots I took of it out if the box. I still love it. Kinda hard to fit under office shirt cuffs, so I wear it as soon as I get back home, and also all weekend.


You need to buy larger shirts ;-)

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

undertheradar said:


>


Amazing mod !

I use the same dial for my skx Mod blue lagoon


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Here´s my Padi with adventure mode on!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

r171pt said:


> Here´s my Padi with adventure mode on!  ...


Don't you dare release the hand, don't you dare release the hand! ;-)

Now that's what I call a picture. Great shot, Sir!


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi
Anybody got straight end superjubilee fro strapcode on their turtle? I wonder how it looks. There is a youtube review with SJ with fitted endlinks to padi turtle and that looks good.

Thinking of getting one with racheting as my wrist expands a lot during heat but would take straight end for that vintage vibe and maybe to also fit it to my BB


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Bit of practice before The Open starts tomorrow


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

undertheradar said:


>


Top shelf. Well done!!

Can I ask what the mod is comprised of?


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Tom_ZG said:


> Hi
> Anybody got straight end superjubilee fro strapcode on their turtle? I wonder how it looks. There is a youtube review with SJ with fitted endlinks to padi turtle and that looks good.
> 
> Thinking of getting one with racheting as my wrist expands a lot during heat but would take straight end for that vintage vibe and maybe to also fit it to my BB


I got a cheapo straight end jubilee just to see what it looked like - didn't really work for me but here's a couple of pics I took


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you
You are right - it does not look good neither on turtle or BB.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Tom_ZG said:


> Thank you
> You are right - it does not look good neither on turtle or BB.


I was thinking the same as you, if I got one with straight end links could go on my BB as well. But I never even tried it on the Tudor just didn't like it at all. The only time I've liked the look of a straight end bracelet with the turtle is on shark mesh


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## marcel2812 (Apr 22, 2017)

some impulse buys..









Sent from my SM-G9287C using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

marcel2812 said:


> some impulse buys..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding! 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

Dagaz MM300 hands on my turtle. I ended up changing them back to the stock hands after a couple days because the tone of the gold and lume did not match the rest of the watch and was bugging me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks!
Samurai Blue Lagoon dial and hands
Dagaz chapter ring
DLW ceramic insert
K-R Watchmaker (Ridwan) custom made bezel



Dream Killer said:


> Top shelf. Well done!!
> 
> Can I ask what the mod is comprised of?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

undertheradar said:


> Thanks!
> Samurai Blue Lagoon dial and hands
> Dagaz chapter ring
> DLW ceramic insert
> K-R Watchmaker (Ridwan) custom made bezel


That strap is also cool. Looks metallic. Compliments the watch nicely.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

marcel2812 said:


> some impulse buys..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got good impulses


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

Of all 4 standard edition Turtle re-issues the gilded gold one stands out as something special, IMO.


----------



## kimaquo (Jan 18, 2016)

Long live the turtle!!









Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Just got this strap in from diaboliqstraps, IMO I think it is a great match up.


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Diaboliq is amazing quality
After regular pepsi that I sold, padi just came in
On pepsi I had strapcode SO and it was good, now I see that oem bracelet is really suboptimal and for me only to be stored in box


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> here's the white, and here's the black. So, logically, the grey would look something in-between. =) and maybe a little more low-profile with the taper.
> 
> View attachment 12358531
> 
> ...


I've just received this one from watchgecko - grey stitching is pretty subtle. Quite like it


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


The beach is where this watch feels at home. Nice. |>



cmdErrX said:


> Just got this strap in from diaboliqstraps, IMO I think it is a great match up.


Nice strap and great fit for the 777.:-!


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

After looking through the last 50 pages I have come to the conclusion that I need a turtle in my life. However, the struggle of deciding which one is all too real. Think I have it down to srp777 or srp775. 


....or a padi


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Skim_Milk said:


> After looking through the last 50 pages I have come to the conclusion that I need a turtle in my life. However, the struggle of deciding which one is all too real. Think I have it down to srp777 or srp775.
> 
> ....or a padi


Start with standard black 777. 
The closest to the original and most low-profile color scheme. Then work your way from there. You will be hooked, I can promise you that much


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Normally I default to the 'regular black' model, but for these i ended up with the gold and the blue. =)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

B1ff_77 said:


> I've just received this one from watchgecko - grey stitching is pretty subtle. Quite like it
> 
> View attachment 12363597


also sharp w/ the coin edge =)

I don't remember my line of thinking when I chose the brown, but i'm sure i considered the black/grey. i know i've been pretty into 'black as a default for straps' for a while now and been wearing something black on all my divers. i might have been trying to break that slightly with the brown at the time. the black grey is at least worth another look, it might be a case where looks override that there's leather backing on it...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> Normally I default to the 'regular black' model, but for these i ended up with the gold and the blue. =)
> 
> View attachment 12364969


Good choice! I went with the blue too 

I'm waiting to receive it (DHL Express asked me to contact them, there may be a problem... Fingers crossed!!)

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Happy Friday!


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Does anybody know if there will ever be an orange dial turtle? I think it should look very, very appropriate for a diver's.


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone find that the keeper on the stock rubber band migrates and leaves excessive strap hanging out? I'd like to find a way to stop it but not sure how without butchering it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

countingseconds said:


> Does anybody know if there will ever be an orange dial turtle? I think it should look very, very appropriate for a diver's.


modding is your friend 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Kb-no (Dec 29, 2016)

The turtle turned out to be a "surprise watch"... Based on the usual specs (ie. diameter) and images, it appeared way too big for my 175mm (7") wrist; I mean, a rather massive 45mm case seemed like the definition of a lost case. One way or the other however, I still read a couple of reviews, and fortunately someone mentioned the lug to lug distance - a very managable 47mm. Having read a few more reviews and watched a couple of videos, I ended up ordering an SRP777. It turned out to be an instant success, and it'll probably end up as one of my favourites. Sits very nicely on the wrist I think. One of the golden, or pepsi versions may be more exciting than the plain monchrome '777, but I prefer the more neutral look, and equally important: it'll go with almost any imaginable strap color.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> also sharp w/ the coin edge =)
> 
> I don't remember my line of thinking when I chose the brown, but i'm sure i considered the black/grey. i know i've been pretty into 'black as a default for straps' for a while now and been wearing something black on all my divers. i might have been trying to break that slightly with the brown at the time. the black grey is at least worth another look, it might be a case where looks override that there's leather backing on it...


I was torn between this one and their dark grey cordura. Went for the nylon B12 as it was slightly thicker, but I'd still prefer it to be thicker. I think the turtle case needs something with a bit of heft to it


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My new Turtle, received today from Creation Watches!

I'm ecstatic, as one should be X-D

Nicolas









Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

babola said:


>


I'm sorry if this has already been asked and answered, but what is this amazing Cyclops crystal?

Also, does anyone know of a suitable acrylic crystal with an internal magnifier? That would be so stinkin sweet!

We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Zanetti said:


> Of all 4 standard edition Turtle re-issues the gilded gold one stands out as something special, IMO.
> View attachment 12362437


I feel the exact same way! They all look nice! But the 775 has something magical about it that is just beautiful! Perfect!

We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## m4gnus888 (May 5, 2017)

BL on brown Zulu strap.

Happy weekend!









Sent from my ASUS_Z012D using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

justadad said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been asked and answered, but what is this amazing Cyclops crystal?
> 
> Also, does anyone know of a suitable acrylic crystal with an internal magnifier? That would be so stinkin sweet!
> 
> We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


Hey JAD,
it's part of the original Zimbe xtal, reportedly both the magnifier and base xtal are Sapphire. Some like it some not, jury is still out there in the community but it's not until you actually hold it in hand and look at it, it's magical.
I am one of those converted haters to lovers of Zimbe day/date magnifier.

Internal would be better, sure. This one rides a little high on top of the xtal and tends to collect dust/dirt/smudges around its edges. I had to clean it pretty well before I took above photo.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Gurtle is truly something special.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

BL at the beach on vacation!


----------



## Aureliano (Jun 20, 2015)

Here's mine. Messing around in the studio...
DSC_0215 by aureliano_bnd1, on Flickr


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Relaxifying poolside with my '84 6309


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Beach turtle

View attachment DSC01866.jpg


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone rocking a Turtle on a rubber Nato? What do you think of it? Wouldn't mind picking one up but they're not cheap...


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

cageracer said:


> Anyone rocking a Turtle on a rubber Nato? What do you think of it? Wouldn't mind picking one up but they're not cheap...


My favorite rubber is the stock turtle strap. I know it's not a NATO but it's really comfortable. Much more comfortable than my uncle Seiko strap that looks amazing, but no where near as strong.

Moe

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I've decided to keep my turtle padi stock including the bracelet and hardlex crystal.


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

moebravo said:


> My favorite rubber is the stock turtle strap. I know it's not a NATO but it's really comfortable. Much more comfortable than my uncle Seiko strap that looks amazing, but no where near as strong.
> 
> Moe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's pretty good, but I like swapping Natos and a rubber nato would make life easier.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> I've decided to keep my turtle padi stock including the bracelet and hardlex crystal.


Good move mate, i dont like to play around with LE or Special Editions, the PADI has just the right charm for me.
Ive noticed the over supply for the padi's is drying right up, theres a lot less on ebay and the prices are starting to get over $500 au generally.
Its a watch ill never be flipping.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

I own an SRP775 and love it, just ordered a PADI, can't wait for it to get here, already have an SKX009 and love the pepsi Seikos.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

St Ninian's, Sighthound & SRP777. I love the watch, it has great wrist-presence. Got a couple of Borealis straps on the way to try, but really happy with it as stock.









PS I love the hound more. As stock (almost).:-x


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The prices are really coming down on the turtle... I'm tempted but there's just no way I can justify getting one when I have an SKX already.


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

A good day on the Yenisei river with my lite mod srp773









Отправлено с моего MI 5s через Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Tickstart said:


> The prices are really coming down on the turtle... I'm tempted but there's just no way I can justify getting one when I have an SKX already.


I have an SKX009 and an SR775, ordered the SRPA21 because I found one for $235, couldn't pass it up. I keep telling myself my next watch will be a Sumo, but I have bought two turtles in the past year, I was a little put off by pics of the case on the turtle but once I saw one in person I fell in love with it.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

775 on jvander mesh









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Like the mesh a lot. Next bracelet will be a mesh. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Coke


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

Padi whith Sumo padi hands
Strap "converse" made whith Converse shoes b-)


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Turtle :think: :-d


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

From the weekend, man I love this watch


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Do you know if the SARB059 Alpinist "S" signed crown [ P/N : 1E70D1SNS0 ] fits the new Turtle case ?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

and here's a couple of the 773 on composite I've been back to wearing lately, inspiring me to try the Iwantastrap/Mr. Sailcloth. So, that grey-stitch strap should be here any day now, hopefully tomorrow or Weds. after seeing a couple reviews of the Iwanta, i got more excited about it, having ordering it more on impulse/whim for the grey-stitch, expecting it to be much like a Maratec Elite strap. pics of that to come, but here's more of the black-stitch strap:


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

Blue Lagoon on suede









Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Great strap but suede doesn't like water does it?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Showing my Turtle DuoSet SRP1552









Available at selected jewellers.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

markmv said:


> Blue Lagoon on suede
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

cageracer said:


> Anyone rocking a Turtle on a rubber Nato? What do you think of it? Wouldn't mind picking one up but they're not cheap...


I have a blue lagoon on a blue WatchGecko rubber Zuludiver NATO. Not cheap, as you note, but a great combination, and extremely comfortable.

Only problem was mrs damonism didn't like the smell of the strap (it's one of those scented rubbers - maybe supposed to be vanilla or something) and could smell it from a mile off!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Mrs S. can smell a new purchase a mile off - scented or not!


----------



## Worm007 (Dec 13, 2013)

We are together since yesterday  It´s been a lovely time  I enjoy my first seiko diver a lot


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

777


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

cmdErrX said:


>


Great picture. It's my official weekend watch.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

The 4


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

brunemto said:


> The 4


Sweet as! that green one is so sweet, best looking turtle imo, just cant bring myself to pay double for it but shes a dream boat, reminds me of the green on the back of a hoodlum kingfish, stunning.

Ive got the 775 gilt, love it, im not a fan of two tone bracelets but yours here actually looks good.

lovely collection


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jojo73 (Sep 19, 2016)

brunemto said:


> The 4


Those are a Beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Gold and silver on the turtle looks waaaaay better than I thought.


----------



## dhd1954 (Feb 14, 2012)

brunemto said:


> The 4


Good day, great Turtle quartet, would you please share about the two-tone bracket on the SRP775? 
Thank you

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you, guys!

The two-tone is a Miltat Jubi from Strapcode. Great bracelet for the 775, I think. Very special, but great ;-)

But my favourite is the Green, not cheap but......


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

brunemto said:


> Thank you, guys!
> 
> The two-tone is a Miltat Jubi from Strapcode. Great bracelet for the 775, I think. Very special, but great ;-)
> 
> But my favourite is the Green, not cheap but......


Pity that Miltat don't do a 2-tone silver/blue-green SS bracelet ;-)
That would be the absolute quintessence on the green Turtle 

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

mougino said:


> Pity that Miltat don't do a 2-tone silver/blue-green SS bracelet ;-)
> That would be the absolute quintessence on the green Turtle


Great idea ;-)


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

yeah, im trying to decide between the gurtle and the greenie. Whichever i can find for the right price first i guess.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

bennytheblade said:


> yeah, im trying to decide between the gurtle and the greenie. Whichever i can find for the right price first i guess.


You more into historical, tool diver looks with charisma of yesteryear, or shiny, modern look and feel?

The choice would be easy, at least that's what I believe.


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Just got this today...much to enjoy...


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

pmarte said:


> Just got this today...much to enjoy...
> View attachment 12377831


Sometimes simple and factory stock standard works the best.
Enjoy! I know I do, I now have 5 of these little critters ;-) And it all started with SRP777...


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

dhd1954 said:


> Good day, great Turtle quartet, would you please share about the two-tone bracket on the SRP775?
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


May I ask where you got the two-toned Jubilee?

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

brunemto said:


> The 4


May I ask where you got the two-toned Jubilee? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojo73 (Sep 19, 2016)

RedRonin27 said:


> May I ask where you got the two-toned Jubilee? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


I believe that jubilee is sold by strapcode on their web site

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

The PADI is here, it is a beautiful watch.









And the PADI with the SRP775


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Jojo73 said:


> I believe that jubilee is sold by strapcode on their web site
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

It's more MM than Turtle now


----------



## rayofpwn (Jun 18, 2015)

Went ahead and put the PADI on a Hirsch Liberty. I think it looks phenomenal! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Bgsmith said:


> The PADI is here, it is a beautiful watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice I have the same two turtles ! Great combo !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Bgsmith said:


> The PADI is here, it is a beautiful watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take it outside to see its sunburst in natural light. You'll love it even more!


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Im gonna end up w/ WAAAAAY to many turtles.


----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

Bgsmith said:


> The PADI is here, it is a beautiful watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The PADI looks awesome. Can't decide between the PADI or the Green Turtle!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The 1/4 Pepsi bezel is a Seiko institution. There is no comparison unless you have Captain Willard's watch.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Has anyone tried the PADI minute hand on a 777 I wonder? Might work, might not...


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Still can't shake this one off...


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Enjoyed my Blue Lagoon (SRPB11J1) while on vacation recently...

On the road; on the way to the beach - 


Finally here! -



The Blue Lagoon looks at home in the water -









Looks equally great on shore -



Saying goodbye to the ocean...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

bennytheblade said:


> Im gonna end up w/ WAAAAAY to many turtles.












We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

A few from this week!









We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Has anyone tried the PADI minute hand on a 777 I wonder? Might work, might not...


It would look something like this. @babola, hope you don't mind I photoshopped your pic. 









(Original photo by babola)


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 12386077


Friggin' epic!

Both of your photos, but that lume one is out there. |>


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Turtles?
More like rabbits.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Thanks for that. Hmm, I'm not sure...

Edit - Suits the PADI much better. Thanks for the visuals though :-!



TheMeasure said:


> It would look something like this. @babola, hope you don't mind I photoshopped your pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice bale of turtles you got there! Is there two 777s?



babola said:


>


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

countingseconds said:


> Take it outside to see its sunburst in natural light. You'll love it even more!


I agree, this watch is beautiful.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

TheMeasure said:


> Nice bale of turtles you got there! Is there two 777s?


Thanks mate. The one on the right is Blurtle but flickr decided to 'darken' colors in my photo during the upload


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

babola said:


> Thanks mate. The one on the right is Blurtle but flickr decided to 'darken' colors in my photo during the upload


Nice, I thought it might be the Blurtle, but then again having two 777s is nothing out of the ordinary for a WIS.


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

babola said:


> Turtles?
> More like rabbits.


Dude!

You must really like your Turtles...awesome quintet there, with a patriarch in the middle


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Boom.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

A Seiko diver's watch









Have a great weekend everyone!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Another Seiko diver's watch.









Cheers


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Awesome shot, mate!



babola said:


> Turtles?
> More like rabbits.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Decisions...


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

TheMeasure said:


> Decisions...


Jubliee all the way :-!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

have had the grey-stitch strap a couple days now.

















I might actually like it on the 775 a little more. its not quite as dark as i thought? but i like the material, etc. it does seem similar to the maratec elite, but just tapered. not EXACT, but pretty similar. will probably have more to say after another week or two.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Slant said:


> Jubliee all the way :-!


Yeah, it's staying on! Looks and feels so good on the turtle.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

That looks great; I am thinking about adding a sapphire crystal to my Blue Lagoon as well... Well done!



RogerP said:


> Boom.


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

WillyB said:


> Me too! I was going to move this after a week or so of getting it. I didn't love the slight misalignment issue, but it's really grown on me after wearing it a bit. It wears incredibly comfortable on strap and is ticking all the right boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

countingseconds said:


> Wow, the strap makes it look so preppy. Very nice!


Thanks brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Another Turtle family shot


----------



## khernandez (Jul 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Been wearing the PADI since I got it last Wednesday, changed things up today but stuck with a Turtle.


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

I think I may have posted a picture earlier in the thread, but here is another.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I have discovered something really cool that you don't often find in the watch enthusiast world!

Turtle owners are some pretty chill dudes!!

So many threads get derailed with negativity, irrational or unsound opinions, and your basic general trolling! This is fun thread to click on because I'm always sure things are just going at a nice turtle pace up in here! And that, my friends, is refreshing!

Thanks guys for keeping things positive and civil!









We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

my rarely foto'd 6309 "refurb":


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

> Thanks guys for keeping things positive and civil!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What band is that. Kinda looks like a hammer, but not 100% sure.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

ebenke said:


> What band is that. Kinda looks like a hammer, but not 100% sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Strapcode super president.

We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Got my Padi Turtle yesterday. Took the bracelet off and have had it on two different Natos already 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Turtley Pepsi


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

has anyone seen anyone do a mod of a green turtle with a full-green bezel insert? (not pepsi/green/black like the stock) 

these have been out a while and i don't i've seen any experimentation with that yet...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I want a Yobokies custom made coin edge bezel and a blue ceramic insert from DLW for my Blue Lagoon Ltd,

Do you know if the Seiko boy bezel is perfectly adjusted with the new turtle case?










Thanks ;-)


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Finally got the PADI having looked forward to it since it was released. Gorgeous watch, keeping ridiculous time. Really enjoy it on the stock bracelet (jury is out whether or not I'll replace with a Strapcode alternative) as well as blue Deep Blue HYDRO-91. Decided to throw it on NATO.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mitchjrj said:


> Finally got the PADI having looked forward to it since it was released. Gorgeous watch, keeping ridiculous time. Really enjoy it on the stock bracelet (jury is out whether or not I'll replace with a Strapcode alternative) as well as blue Deep Blue HYDRO-91. Decided to throw it on NATO.
> 
> View attachment 12396295
> 
> ...


The original bracelet is excellent. What NATO is that? Matches the dial perfectly.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Dream Killer said:


> The original bracelet is excellent. What NATO is that? Matches the dial perfectly.


That's a run of the mill NATO. Probably Crown & Buckle. Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mitchjrj said:


> Finally got the PADI having looked forward to it since it was released. Gorgeous watch, keeping ridiculous time. Really enjoy it on the stock bracelet (jury is out whether or not I'll replace with a Strapcode alternative) as well as blue Deep Blue HYDRO-91. Decided to throw it on NATO.
> 
> View attachment 12396295
> 
> ...


Hard to tell by pictures, but is it a brighter blue than the SRP773 dial?
It seems to be, but I want to be sure 

[edit] SRP773: (pic is too dark, dial is noticeably blue, but again maybe your pic is too bright too?)










Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The dial on the Padi is a blue sunburst dial and is a different blue to the SRP773.


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Out of the office today, with a few of my favorite things...


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

mitchjrj said:


> Finally got the PADI having looked forward to it since it was released. Gorgeous watch, keeping ridiculous time. Really enjoy it on the stock bracelet (jury is out whether or not I'll replace with a Strapcode alternative) as well as blue Deep Blue HYDRO-91. Decided to throw it on NATO.


I got a Strapcode Jubilee for my coke, and frankly it is only slightly better than the stock. Mostly bc of the clasp. There's nothing wrong with the stock bracelet IMO.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Blackdog said:


> I got a Strapcode Jubilee for my coke, and frankly it is only slightly better than the stock. Mostly bc of the clasp. There's nothing wrong with the stock bracelet IMO.


Agree mate, i got a strapcode oyster, when i had it in hand i realised how good the stock one was in comparison and sent the strapcode back, stock was thicker and wider too


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Just changed the bezel insert of my Blurtle to something more "in the mood" 

Nicolas










Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

little more of this combo.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

b-)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mougino said:


> Just changed the bezel insert of my Blurtle to something more "in the mood"
> 
> Nicolas
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, not a fan.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Dream Killer said:


> Sorry mate, not a fan.


Good thing it's my watch then 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

My 1981, 6309-7049 turtle just came back from the shop. Since the crown gasket cannot be replaced on this model, the crown was replaced, rear gasket replaced, cleaned, lubed, polished, and pressure tested. Cannot believe how good it looks:


































Sent from my cellular telephone using a program designed to aid in the posting of information.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Looks clean and sharp. Great condition for a 6309 from '81.

Last year of 6309 production is Suwa, Japan too. A special piece, keep it and treasure it for the next generation.

The only bit I'd skip was case polishing and re-finishing. Original case wabi is so much more attractive in person and higher valued on the used watch market.

Cheers!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't even see the difference with a new Turtle now 

Nicolas


Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

babola said:


> Looks clean and sharp. Great condition for a 6309 from '81.
> 
> Last year of 6309 production is Suwa, Japan too. A special piece, keep it and treasure it for the next generation.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I didn't realize it was the last year from Suwa. I bought it from a friend who took pretty decent care of it. My watch guy didn't do much polishing, the little nicks are still there, there just aren't very many.

Sent from my cellular telephone using a program designed to aid in the posting of information.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> That's a run of the mill NATO. Probably Crown & Buckle. Nothing out of the ordinary.


I think the Cincy Strap Works premium blue NATO would match well and are excellent quality!

We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Blurtle on blue Caoutchouc


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

babola said:


> Blurtle on blue Caoutchouc
> 
> View attachment 12398655


The Turtle begs for vented. And thankfully it doesn't suffer from excessive strap gap malady of the SKX and Sumo.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

mitchjrj said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > Blurtle on blue Caoutchouc
> ...


Fully agree. The Turtles work specially well on Iso type rubber.

My wife has adopted the Batman on a blue Borealis Iso as her official diving watch.


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

babola said:


> Blurtle on blue Caoutchouc


You're making my rubber strap decision difficult haha! I've been going back and forth between an Isofrane type, a flat vent, or the new Crafter Blue fitted strap.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Would the Caoutchouc strap go well with the Padi and it's blue sunburst dial?


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Late to the party with the blue lagoon.


----------



## Pannerup (Aug 30, 2015)

Greetings from Denmark 

My PADI on a Super Oyster with straight ends.

Picture taken today on a rainy Danish summer day.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Ahi like mod for a friend of mine. OSC bezel, DLW insert and sapphire crystal.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Pannerup said:


> Greetings from Denmark
> 
> My PADI on a Super Oyster with straight ends.
> 
> ...


heh, thanks for reminding me i have a straight-end Oyster in my drawer. I don't think i've put that on a watch in at least a couple years... = )


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Nice shot of a nice combo! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

undertheradar said:


> Ahi like mod for a friend of mine. OSC bezel, DLW insert and sapphire crystal.


Best black and gold I've seen. Top job.


----------



## Pannerup (Aug 30, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> heh, thanks for reminding me i have a straight-end Oyster in my drawer. I don't think i've put that on a watch in at least a couple years... = )


I think the straight-end Oyster goes very well with the case of the turtle.. Give it a go


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Pannerup said:


> I think the straight-end Oyster goes very well with the case of the turtle.. Give it a go


I have worn this other bracelet with a straight link, i think it fills the gap in pretty well:


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

cmdErrX said:


>


Very handsome combo! Recently I find canvas straps to be really, really cool.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Turtle at the beach...


----------



## SteamboatSteve (Nov 30, 2010)

Love this watch. Selling the green Obrisfrane on f319.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

I usually leave my watches on bracelets, but I had this strap laying around so I threw the PADI on it, I must say I am a fan.


----------



## khernandez (Jul 19, 2017)

Bgsmith said:


> I usually leave my watches on bracelets, but I had this strap laying around so I threw the PADI on it, I must say I am a fan.


I do this too...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

PADI Turtle love today!


----------



## mjkelly (Sep 24, 2016)

Bgsmith said:


> I usually leave my watches on bracelets, but I had this strap laying around so I threw the PADI on it, I must say I am a fan.


I'm a fan, too. That strap looks like it was custom made to match.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

mjkelly said:


> I'm a fan, too. That strap looks like it was custom made to match.


Just a regular old NATO from crown & buckle, it actually matches my SKX009 better.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Picked up a few NATO straps a while ago for various watches I have, I was honestly not a fan of them until I put them on my Turtles (which I bought after I bought the straps) love the look and feel on them on these watches, will put the bracelets back on when I wear them to work but love them for casual/weekend wear, doesn't hurt that changing the strap/bracelet is so easy on these compared to other watches such as my SKX and Mako/Mako XL.


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

Cheeky midday lume...


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Underwater 775.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Bgsmith said:


> I usually leave my watches on bracelets, but I had this strap laying around so I threw the PADI on it, I must say I am a fan.


Love it. It has kind of a Gucci flavor without being tacky. Well done.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Just can't get enough of this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Well done baby, but you could always do that little bit better...


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

rameezhanslo said:


> Got my Padi Turtle yesterday. Took the bracelet off and have had it on two different Natos already
> View attachment 12394151
> View attachment 12394153
> 
> ...


Where are those straps from? The hardware looks rounded, never seen that. Looks best on grey I think. Congrats!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Padi is moving up my list of must haves.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

cmdErrX said:


>


Great combo! What strap is that, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Where are those straps from? The hardware looks rounded, never seen that. Looks best on grey I think. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanx,

Not quite sure where they from, most likely China. I've got a guy here in South Africa who sells them for about 15 dollars each.

Regards

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

My 777 on a $3, 2 piece nylon.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

ReinhardSA said:


> Great combo! What strap is that, if you don't mind me asking.


This is a diaboliq strap. Here is his site: http://https://diaboliqstraps.jimdo.com/

Great quality at a fair price.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

cmdErrX said:


> This is a diaboliq strap. Here is his site: http://https://diaboliqstraps.jimdo.com/
> 
> Great quality at a fair price.


Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey there dear Turtellinis! 

I made this and it's about different lume colors between SRP Turtles.

Although I own my SRP775 for a long time this was new to me and became only obvious when I got me a SRP777 too. As I don't remember this being discussed I imagine, some of you find this also interesting. I wrote more in-depth on this here in this post of my SRP775-thread.








(SRP775-SRP777)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mjkelly (Sep 24, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey there dear Turtellinis!
> 
> I made this and it's about different lume colors between SRP Turtles.
> 
> ...


This is astonishing, and my first thought was that it showed amazing attention to detail for Seiko to pick the perfect lume for each Turtle.

But, why would they use different lume on the indices and hands? And why use gold accented hands on the 777 at all? As I looked back through this thread, I found examples of 777s with hands like your photo shows (gold accented and warmer lume) and examples where the hands match the watch dial exactly. For example, check out post #5794. The hands on SteamboatSteve's 777 appear to be silver accented with the same cool lume used on the indices!

So... Did they use 775 hands on oldfatherthames' 777? What to make if this? Detail oriented design group with sloppy manufacturing group?


----------



## mjkelly (Sep 24, 2016)

SteamboatSteve said:


> Love this watch. Selling the green Obrisfrane on f319.


I referenced this photo in my post above. Just replying to it here so the image is near to hand.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

mjkelly said:


> But, why would they use different lume on the indices and hands?


Yeah, that's what I nitpicked regarding the SRP777 about in the post I linked to too.



mjkelly said:


> And why use gold accented hands on the 777 at all?


They don't. The hands on my SRP777 are silver. The slightly warmer tone comes from my indoor light, but both Turtles were shot under identical conditions. But look at the SRP775, those hands are totally different from the SRP777's hands, they are golden.



mjkelly said:


> As I looked back through this thread, I found examples of 777s with hands like your photo shows (gold accented and warmer lume) and examples where the hands match the watch dial exactly. For example, check out post #5794. The hands on SteamboatSteve's 777 appear to be silver accented with the same cool lume used on the indices!


I had a close look at that picture and see this:
His hands are silver like those of mine SRP777 and their lume is also more warm while his indices show the cooler touch. Just all details like mine.



mjkelly said:


> So... Did they use 775 hands on oldfatherthames' 777?


No, no, as stated above. If haven't done already, best would be to read my post that I linked to above. It has much more detail.



mjkelly said:


> Detail oriented design group with sloppy manufacturing group?


Actually the points are:
- Different colored lume between Turtles indices. 
- Different colored lume in my SRP777 - hands vs. indices..

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> Well done baby, but you could always do that little bit better...


Superb on that ISO!!!!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

My blue turtle on Strapcode super Oyster with straight links. The curved links did not fit properly enough. And I think the straight links give it a more toolish look.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

MiikkaKoo said:


> View attachment 12410961


The best modern turtle re-issue.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Bracelet from strapcode









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

jovani said:


>


WOW!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mjkelly said:


> This is astonishing, and my first thought was that it showed amazing attention to detail for Seiko to pick the perfect lume for each Turtle.
> 
> But, why would they use different lume on the indices and hands? And why use gold accented hands on the 777 at all? As I looked back through this thread, I found examples of 777s with hands like your photo shows (gold accented and warmer lume) and examples where the hands match the watch dial exactly. For example, check out post #5794. The hands on SteamboatSteve's 777 appear to be silver accented with the same cool lume used on the indices!
> 
> So... Did they use 775 hands on oldfatherthames' 777? What to make if this? Detail oriented design group with sloppy manufacturing group?


Seiko have used different coloured lume for these turtles depending on the model which is pretty nice for detail imo


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

Back on the rubber strap. It's mostly very comfortable but the bloody steel keeper has very square edges that dig into my wrist


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

MarcoM said:


> My blue turtle on Strapcode super Oyster with straight links. The curved links did not fit properly enough. And I think the straight links give it a more toolish look.
> 
> View attachment 12410743


Very nice! 
I had the same fitment problem with one of the curved Strapcode end-links on my SRP777. Mine is the Endmill style bracelet. I contacted Strapscode's customer service and they kindly sent me two new end-links. Neither of them fit any better than the original. So three out of the four end-links were no good. After that, I decided to go with what you have done. I sent the two replacement curved end-links back to Strapcode and they're sending me a couple of straight end-links instead.
If the end result looks anything like yours, I'll be a happy camper! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Dream Killer said:


> The best modern turtle re-issue.


Maybe, maybe not...not sure about that, myself.

For me the 777 is the ONE. All others are variation to the proven formula and theme. Padi Turtle is IMO nice to have, but it hasn't the magic of a true-to-its-roots black dial re-issue.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Why does the padi cost more ?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> Why does the padi cost more ?


Seiko has a licensing agreement with PADI to use their name, Seiko pays PADI and puts money into their AWARE programme, money from each watch with a PADI logo sold goes to them.
Seiko has done this before with scubapro back in the 70s, so its in keeping with tradition they form partnerships with dive related companies.









Other than that Seiko put premiums on most special editions, most of them are a higher price for no good reason..

This PADI model is great but for mine the red hand and red markers on the chapter ring give it a bit of a more modern feel to go with the retro charm.
Its probably my fav but i dont think it neccessarily shows the watch off the best, there are some very nice variations, the black gold really goes with this watch nicely for mine.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

babola said:


> Maybe, maybe not...not sure about that, myself.
> 
> For me the 777 is the ONE. All others are variation to the proven formula and theme. Padi Turtle is IMO nice to have, but it hasn't the magic of a true-to-its-roots black dial re-issue.


+1. What s/he said.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

babola said:


> For me the 777 is the ONE. All others are variation to the proven formula and theme. Padi Turtle is IMO nice to have, but it hasn't the magic of a true-to-its-roots black dial re-issue.


Yeah! SRP777 is the essential, the rest is real fun.









SRP777 ... are you man enough? 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

babola said:


> Maybe, maybe not...not sure about that, myself.
> 
> For me the 777 is the ONE. All others are variation to the proven formula and theme. Padi Turtle is IMO nice to have, but it hasn't the magic of a true-to-its-roots black dial re-issue.


Agree its the most historically correct and for that reason it has a lot of charm but for mine its not as striking as some of the others.

Maybe ive got too many black dial divers.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Agree its the most historically correct and for that reason it has a lot of charm but for mine its not as striking as some of the others.
> 
> Maybe ive got too many black dial divers.


I am a sentimental, hopeless romantic. For me the original 6309 was magical. SRP777 manages to channel some of that charisma back for the new generation to have a taste of.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

I've noticed on my SRP777 that when I unscrew the crown and give it a wind (40 turns), when I screw the crown back in I hear the winding noise whilst screwing it back in.

Is this normal, I'm assuming it is as winding it up is clockwise, the same a screwing the crown down is.

Can someone test theirs?

Many thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Pegasus said:


> I've noticed on my SRP777 that when I unscrew the crown and give it a wind (40 turns), when I screw the crown back in I hear the winding noise whilst screwing it back in.
> 
> Is this normal, I'm assuming it is as winding it up is clockwise, the same a screwing the crown down is.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's normal and as expected per design.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

babola said:


> Yes, that's normal and as expected per design.


Many thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB011, lagoon


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_SRP777 aka Jackpot.



This is probably "THE" most comfortable watch around, it just conforms to yr wrist ,esp on leather.

_


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Seiko has a licensing agreement with PADI to use their name, Seiko pays PADI and puts money into their AWARE programme, money from each watch with a PADI logo sold goes to them.
> Seiko has done this before with scubapro back in the 70s, so its in keeping with tradition they form partnerships with dive related companies.
> 
> View attachment 12413729
> ...


I love both models, for me I like the PADI over the 775, but the PADI is my newest piece so its a the top of my list by default for now.


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> _SRP777 aka Jackpot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NEVER like Rally straps... ...until I saw this one on your Turtle on your wrist.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DocJekl said:


> I NEVER like Rally straps... ...until I saw this one on your Turtle on your wrist.


You know I've never been a fan either , but I took a chance on 1 (this is my 1st 1 & I just recieved it) & I like it.


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my cellular telephone using a program designed to aid in the posting of information.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

We're all human-kind. Be both! Even online!


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

My turtle on my new Toxicnatos strap!









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hesemonni (May 27, 2017)

watchdaddy1 said:


> _SRP777 aka Jackpot.
> 
> _


Dare I ask which strap is that? That's a beautiful pair.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hesemonni said:


> Dare I ask which strap is that? That's a beautiful pair.


Thanks It's from watchgecko.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Turtle stack


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Haven't had mine on a bracelet for ages so picked up a cheapo endmill from ebay to try. Looks ok, and is definately lighter than the strapcode I used to have that was a bit too heavy for my weedy arm


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

PADI ftw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Wow. That's a stunner. Where did you get that domed glass from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

rameezhanslo said:


> Wow. That's a stunner. Where did you get that domed glass from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a CT75 Mother Of All Domes from Crystal Times.
dP


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Ceramic









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

babola said:


> Turtle stack


Awesome clutch of turtles


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Had my turtle on for the whole week.
I adjusted it before with the phone app wildspectra which worked out really well for me if you have a really quiet room. 
Accuracy whise its loosing 5secs per night but if your wear it daily it gains the 5 seconds during the first 5-7 hours so you end up on the evening with +0 to +3 secs compared to my radiocontroled g-shock. 
I am really impressed now. 
Bandnew it was -15 secs per day.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

lovin my turtle after 2 months of wearing it just about daily:


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Streichi said:


> Had my turtle on for the whole week.
> I adjusted it before with the phone app wildspectra which worked out really well for me if you have a really quiet room.
> Accuracy whise its loosing 5secs per night but if your wear it daily it gains the 5 seconds during the first 5-7 hours so you end up on the evening with +0 to +3 secs compared to my radiocontroled g-shock.
> I am really impressed now.
> Bandnew it was -15 secs per day.


Can you share more details on how you adjusted it? Mine is 9-15sec slow so wonder how much do I need to push the adjustment lever

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Tom_ZG said:


> Streichi said:
> 
> 
> > Had my turtle on for the whole week.
> ...


Thats the funny thing. I layed in the "face" and tried to set +1 or 2. After a while i let it and tried it under real conditions for a week. 
Your really just ned to tip it an be carefull with the mainspring. 
This was helpful: 




And the tutorial and settings for the app:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Liking this mesh bracelet, off a Borealis Manta Ray watch..

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Daddy and the kids.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Tom_ZG said:


> Can you share more details on how you adjusted it? Mine is 9-15sec slow so wonder how much do I need to push the adjustment lever
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I found it much easier to adjust using a loupe to magnify - my first few attempts were wildly out but once I started using the loupe it was easy to spot when I'd moved the lever a tiny amount


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dav25 said:


> Liking this mesh bracelet, off a Borealis Manta Ray watch..
> ...


I haven't seen a strap new to me so cool for quite some time. Great combination!b-)



babola said:


> Daddy and the kids.
> ...


Picture of the month! |>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Got in the mail today
Switched right out of the box to a Seiko flat vent
Perfect.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Can't get enough of the Turtle. Dang nice watch....


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

This pic deserves a bump! Awesome shot!



babola said:


> Daddy and the kids.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Creation Watches has the SRP787 for $285, so tempting right now.


----------



## Uncle Bill (Mar 25, 2008)

Finally got my first Turtle.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Bgsmith said:


> Creation Watches has the SRP787 for $285, so tempting right now.


Yep...also listed on ebay and theres additional 8% ebay bucks back to certain members.

Looking to pick up a turtle soon, still can't decide between a SRP777 or 775.....or 773... o|


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

pokpok said:


> Yep...also listed on ebay and theres additional 8% ebay bucks back to certain members.
> 
> Looking to pick up a turtle soon, still can't decide between a SRP777 or 775.....or 773... o|


I just picked up a PADI, the wife might kill me of I got another one, but then again she ma never know.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Just ordered an SRP787, I have a problem.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Bgsmith said:


> Just ordered an SRP787, I have a problem.


Just tell her its the same watch and it has interchangeable parts, works every time...


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Yup, mistyped it.


Could you tell me where you got the parts from and what they are thinking of changing my srp775 to something else.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Just tell her its the same watch and it has interchangeable parts, works every time...


This would work, she would have never known I got the PADI if we both weren't home when it got delivered, then again she received 3 packages that day so we were "even", she honestly could care less just thinks I have an obsession (which I might have).


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Bgsmith said:


> I just picked up a PADI, the wife might kill me of I got another one, but then again she ma never know.


I could show up with a new/different watch every day and my wife would never notice. My kids on the other hand..... they bust me every time


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Anyone preorder the crafter blue fitted rubber strap?


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

On the boat in Navarone Bay, Rhodes.


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Nanook65 said:


> I could show up with a new/different watch every day and my wife would never notice. My kids on the other hand..... they bust me every time


Very true, my daughter would probably notice way before my wife.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Enjoying the sun earlier today.


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

dsquared24 said:


> Anyone preorder the crafter blue fitted rubber strap?


I am still only considering it as I dont know will padi be upgraded to something else

Till I decide on blue iso


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Just ordered a super jubilee to mix things up with my turtles, I am leaning towards putting it on the 775, but thoughts? I have a 775, a PADI, and a Batman on the way.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Tom_ZG said:


> I am still only considering it as I dont know will padi be upgraded to something else
> 
> Till I decide on blue iso


Same here, considering the blue for my PADI. I'm hesitant to be an early adopter on this one, as some early owners of the SKX that came out this year experienced some issues.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I have the original turtle black rubber as an additional strap kindly gifted to me by JimmyMack75. That is the only rubber I'm going to use even though I may be tempted to buy a blue variant soon.


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Nanook65 said:


> I could show up with a new/different watch every day and my wife would never notice. My kids on the other hand..... they bust me every time




Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

Holidays 









Envoyé de mon BV6000 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Bgsmith said:


> Just ordered a super jubilee to mix things up with my turtles, I am leaning towards putting it on the 775, but thoughts? I have a 775, a PADI, and a Batman on the way.


If metal and if not Seiko default, then 
SRP775 -> Jubilee
Padi -> Oyster
Batman -> Endmill



I have posted many pictures of the 775 with the Strapcode Super Jubilee in my SRP775-thread, starting from post #146 (ending with #311, when I went exclusively rubber again). Here's a small selection:

































Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> If metal and if not Seiko default, then
> SRP775 -> Jubilee
> Padi -> Oyster
> Batman -> Endmill
> ...


I also want to buy the Super Jubilee with diver's extension, but Strapcode told me it would be too long for a 6.5" wrist, what is your size?


----------



## Hesemonni (May 27, 2017)

I'm struggling whether to go with SRP777 or SRP775. The 775 looks really cool, with the gold accent, but then again I'm wondering whether more traditional 777 would actually stand the test of time a bit better...

Anybody else go through the same prior to purchase? And if yes, why did you end up with your choice?


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Hesemonni said:


> I'm struggling whether to go with SRP777 or SRP775. The 775 looks really cool, with the gold accent, but then again I'm wondering whether more traditional 777 would actually stand the test of time a bit better...
> 
> Anybody else go through the same prior to purchase? And if yes, why did you end up with your choice?


Yes, could not decide on the SRP21A or the SRP777, ended up just getting both; dilemma solved!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

cuthbert said:


> I also want to buy the Super Jubilee with diver's extension, but Strapcode told me it would be too long for a 6.5" wrist, what is your size?


Please see as linked before post #146 from my thread also for pictures of the bracelet in detail. I quote myself from that post:



oldfatherthames said:


> ...
> 2. Strapcode Super Jubilee:
> 
> ... I opted for the 'Button Chamfer Clasp.
> ...


In addition to those two removed links from each end (sums up to 4 links) you can additionally remove two links from each end of the clasp again, if memory serves me right! With so many removeable links (8 in total) I cannot imagine, that the bracelet with the diver's extension would be too long, but I assume that they think, that the length of the extension itself would be too much for your wrist! 

So I would check for the length of the clasp and measure the width of your wrist (width, not circumference!).

--



Hesemonni said:


> I'm struggling whether to go with SRP777 or SRP775. The 775 looks really cool, with the gold accent, but then again I'm wondering whether more traditional 777 would actually stand the test of time a bit better...
> 
> Anybody else go through the same prior to purchase? And if yes, why did you end up with your choice?


I ended up with both. We have at least two threads running re 775 & 777, a lot of stuff for your input there:

Seiko "Turtle X" reissue models SRP775 vs SRP777

Why'd you choose a SRP777 over SRP775 (or vice versa?) (I wrote about my reasons in #34 of that thread.)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

The SRP21A for today, on the stock bracelet


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

I've enjoyed wearing my Padi on the bracelet far more than I expected









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> If metal and if not Seiko default, then
> SRP775 -> Jubilee
> Padi -> Oyster
> Batman -> Endmill
> ...


This is the route I am going, the 775 looks great on the Jubilee, for now I will keep the PADI and Batman on the stock bracelets and switch out NATOs here and there.


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Bgsmith said:


> This is the route I am going, the 775 looks great on the Jubilee, for now I will keep the PADI and Batman on the stock bracelets and switch out NATOs here and there.


Great pictures. Just put my 775 on super jubilee and it looks great.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> Please see as linked before post #146 from my thread also for pictures of the bracelet in detail. I quote myself from that post:
> 
> In addition to those two removed links from each end (sums up to 4 links) you can additionally remove two links from each end of the clasp again, if memory serves me right! With so many removeable links (8 in total) I cannot imagine, that the bracelet with the diver's extension would be too long, but I assume that they think, that the length of the extension itself would be too much for your wrist!
> 
> ...


Sorry for the misunderstanding, they also recommended that clasp as well because it appears the one with the extension without being "extended" requires to remove all the removable links for a 6.75", while a 6.5" would not be fit snugly. I thought yours was the ratchet extension one.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

cuthbert said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding, they also recommended that clasp as well because it appears the one with the extension without being "extended" requires to remove all the removable links for a 6.75", while a 6.5" would not be fit snugly. I thought yours was the ratchet extension one.


Ah, I see. Didn't know that all those links will have to be removed. Too bad!

I thought it would be because of the length of their diver clasp, because it's length (I don't remember if I had the data way back then or if it was only because of it's visual length from pictures) was the reason I decided against that clasp. It looked to me as if it could be to dominant even on my wrist, almost as if it was longer than the watch on the other side of my wrist. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Good Saturday morning!









Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


----------



## Tantler (Jan 28, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> If metal and if not Seiko default, then
> SRP775 -> Jubilee
> Padi -> Oyster
> Batman -> Endmill
> ...


Beautiful photos. I never get tired of looking at creative watch shots. I have to get a SRP775 with a two tone Angus jubilee!!!!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Another stack of them Turtles...


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Got the blue stitch B&R Bands water proof strap in today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tantler (Jan 28, 2012)

dsquared24 said:


> Got the blue stitch B&R Bands water proof strap in today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the blue stitching. Great choice.


----------



## Tantler (Jan 28, 2012)

Love the Angus Jubilee myself.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Pepsi and Coke Turtles...so similar yet so different.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Tantler said:


> Beautiful photos. I never get tired of looking at creative watch shots. I have to get a SRP775 with a two tone Angus jubilee!!!!


Hui, bicolor ... then for your pleasure:

Turtle Tripple - Ein flotter Dreier mit der .....-Kröte - Seiko SRP775J1

Don't forget, the middle parts of the Jubilee are polished and with the monochrome Jubilee you get some kind of 'auto-bicolor' in warm light. That's nice. Polished and gold, man, you really have to like that gold. ;-)

Regarding the Angus, if you haven't seen that yet, here's a comparison:

Can You Tell the Difference? SUPER Jubilee Vs ANGUS Jubilee - Strapcode

Strapcode calls the Angus an upgrade and more solid. The SJ is in no way not solid and the links of the Angus are substantially bigger. While the Angus has almost the same overall look, I sincerely hope it does not lose too much in flexibility. Flexibility is a strong factor why many folks love the Jubilee on the wrist.



babola said:


> Another stack of them Turtles...
> 
> View attachment 12440475


LOL! Love that picture-series you do here with them stacked! :-d b-)

With the first picture I already wondered how often you probably had to arrange them and it instantly reminded me of dominoes. With this one here I thought 'wow, he risks it all or maybe he used some kind of glue'. Ok, never ask a magician to reveal his secrets!

With so many of them you could make a turtle-necklace! ;-)

--

SRP775









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I must admit being half a click out re:alignment annoys the .... out of me. Time for a new coin edge bezel.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> View attachment 12443557


Very nice mate, looks fresh with a suit man!

I dont buy into all this nonsense that only certain types watches can be worn with suits, usually black ones, its great to see a bit of colour with a suit like youve done here, as i said, looks fresh and cool.

Edit, you going to chop up your PADI? Noooooooooooooo! lol

I have this aversion to having my bezel on the 0 mark like you do there, bad juju, i usually just line it up so the reds on the left somewhere, i dont like wearing matching socks either.

To fix your bezel you only have to take the bezel ring off and reapply it have a click to the left, easy fix, Henry can do it or you can do it yourself..


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Very nice mate, looks fresh with a suit man!
> 
> I dont buy into all this nonsense that only certain types watches can be worn with suits, usually black ones, its great to see a bit of colour with a suit like youve done here, as i said, looks fresh and cool.
> 
> ...


Brother I have OCD with stuff like that. I can adjust it to look perfect but it is between clicks. The bezel is also very tight. However on the plus side since Henry regulated it it keeps time within +5 seconds.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> Brother I have OCD with stuff like that. I can adjust it to look perfect but it is between clicks. The bezel is also very tight. However on the plus side since Henry regulated it it keeps time within +5 seconds.


Youve only got to take the bezel insert out by an easy click off of the bezel, order some double sided modding tape and reapply it perfectly.

Ive always liked the tighter bezels as they dont get loose over time, but each to their own.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Youve only got to take the bezel insert out by an easy click off of the bezel, order some double sided modding tape and reapply it perfectly.
> 
> Ive always liked the tighter bezels as they dont get loose over time, but each to their own.


JimmyMack can do it. No chance I'd attempt that.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> JimmyMack can do it. No chance I'd attempt that.


Jimmy could do it in 10 minutes for sure and probably has done it many times.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Jimmy could do it in 10 minutes for sure and probably has done it many times.


I'd be like Leslie Nielsen eating that lobster on Naked Gun.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

The SRP787 got here today, looks great, love the black and blue together. I have a cheap NATO from Amazon on the way and may order a strapcode bracelet for it, not sure if I want an oyster or endmill though. I have a super jubilee on the way for the 775.


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a endmill bracelet on my skx from strapcode can i change it to my turtle without to much problem or do i need a new band.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

You'll need SRP endlinks. You can order them from strapcode.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

Finally got my Turtle!


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Skim_Milk said:


> Finally got my Turtle!


Nice  Looks like it's K-9 approved too! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

My turtle just met another turtle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


>


Hi mate, im a camo lover, whats this rubber? is is soft n smooth? whats it wear like? looks good.
cheers


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

My beautiful Turtle and my beautiful Achtura looking into the sun . Doing a Hardex vrs Saphire in full ,,,,, test .

3 days before the eclipse .

Beanerds .


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Any scientists , wanna argue ??? 

Sorry . these were taken 3 days ago ,,, before the eclipse ...

Beanerds .


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Lights out ,,, Saphire vrs Hardex ,, after dark ,.

My babies ,,, Pick the Turtle ? ha ha , love both my Seiko's .

Beanerds .


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Good Dog ,,, he is beautiful ... likes you and the Turtle .

Beanerds .


Skim_Milk said:


> Finally got my Turtle!


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

WoW !!! TURTLES Rule , Love the Lume .

Beanerds.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, im a camo lover, whats this rubber? is is soft n smooth? whats it wear like? looks good.
> cheers


I would say the material is somewhere in between the original Z-22 found on an SKX and the new silicone strap found on the Turtle, but much closer to the silicone.

It wears really comfortably and even has a similar shape to OEM Seiko straps.

Here's the link to buy one:

http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p5497h254s1471-Watch-band-Malta-22m.html


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Just ordered a SRP777 this morning! Can't wait to join the Turtle family!


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Got the super jubilee for the 775 today, love these bracelets, they are very comfortable. The super oyster gets here tomorrow, leaning towards putting it on the PADI over the Batman.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I would say the material is somewhere in between the original Z-22 found on an SKX and the new silicone strap found on the Turtle, but much closer to the silicone.
> 
> It wears really comfortably and even has a similar shape to OEM Seiko straps.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

re-modded Turtle (SBDX001 dial replacing SBDX017 dial: the SBDX001 has thicker metallic borders around the indices, and creamier lume, which I find more aesthetically pleasing)
SBDX017 handset
L.C.B.I. ceramic bezel insert
original Hardlex

modded monster to the side. (https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/post-your-mods-here-=-246526-1042.html#post43926427)


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

jinfaep said:


> re-modded Turtle (SBDX001 dial replacing SBDX017 dial: the SBDX001 has thicker metallic borders around the indices, and creamier lume, which I find more aesthetically pleasing)
> SBDX017 handset
> L.C.B.I. ceramic bezel insert
> original Hardlex
> ...


That looks AWESOME! Nice work! What was your source for the MM dials, if you don't mind my asking?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

beanerds said:


> WoW !!! TURTLES Rule , Love the Lume .
> 
> Beanerds.


Nice mate, is this your first turtle?


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

Mutz331 said:


> That looks AWESOME! Nice work! What was your source for the MM dials, if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


the dials were purchased from Labanda Labanda - Watch Spare Parts

had to wait 6 months+ for the MM dials...


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Orange NATO today









Sent from my cellular telephone using a program designed to aid in the posting of information.


----------



## SteamboatSteve (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## myokyaw38 (Jun 21, 2017)

My first turtle
SRP773









Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo Turtle


----------



## Giasuko (Mar 2, 2013)

Turtle's arguably best choice! 
Have a nice weekend 








Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Just received my SRP777 but too bad there's a dent on the case. That sucks because the chapter ring was perfectly aligned to the dial too. o|

Should I exchange it or keep it? :-(


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Is there a way to do diy chapter ring aligment fix?

I have a watch opener tool


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

^ Keep it!
It's well aligned, and you'll put other scratches and dings on that beauty...

embrace the Wabi Sabi!


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

messyGarage said:


> ^ Keep it!
> It's well aligned, and you'll put other scratches and dings on that beauty...
> 
> embrace the Wabi Sabi!


Yea! Decided to keep it. Seller gave me 10% off the watch and I didn't want to deal with the hassle of exchanging.

Other than the small mark..Everything is perfect...Aligned chapter ring, good bezel action, no dust on dial and hands are aligned.


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

I can add to here right?. New to me SRP777









First post. Hi!


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

sammyl1000 said:


> I can add to here right?. New to me SRP777
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice firstie! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't want to litter the post.. But I couldn't resist the first 10 past 10 picture.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Got a strapcode super oyster, was debating on whether to put it on the PADI or the Batman, went with the PADI for now, love the look of it.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Bgsmith said:


> Got a strapcode super oyster, was debating on whether to put it on the PADI or the Batman, went with the PADI for now, love the look of it.


Nice one. IMO PADI Turtle was 'made' for bracelet, put the Batman on a nice flat-vent black rubber strap. 
I rock mine on a DAL1BP rubber, the closest Seiko strap to the original '76 GL-831 which came on 6309.


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

babola said:


> Nice one. IMO PADI Turtle was 'made' for bracelet, put the Batman on a nice flat-vent black rubber strap.
> I rock mine on a DAL1BP rubber, the closest Seiko strap to the original '76 GL-831 which came on 6309.


I'm enjoying my Turtle on the DAL1BP, and I find the one of the most comfortable watch-strap combo that I ever had in my limited experience.
Love it.

Gratuitous pic


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

messyGarage said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one. IMO PADI Turtle was 'made' for bracelet, put the Batman on a nice flat-vent black rubber strap.
> ...


Awesome! 
IMO, there's no better strap for a Turtle than the DAL1BP. 
Bonetto's 284 replica in vulcanized rubber comes close second.


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Thank you sir,
cannot speak for the 284, but I have a 285 that I use with the Monster: the Bonetto rubber is more supple and "deluxe"
conforms better on the wrist from the start, Seiko PUR need some help with hot water

but, what I love from Seiko is details: the corrugated inside has great "anti-stick" properties
and I find easy to put on/off the wrist, real tool-straps for me.

I'd like to test the new Seiko silicon material though
pardon the digression


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

babola said:


> Awesome!
> IMO, there's no better strap for a Turtle than the DAL1BP.
> Bonetto's 284 replica in vulcanized rubber comes close second.


More than the silicon original turtle rubber?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Dream Killer said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome!
> ...


I have to say yes in my case.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice to know. Does it come in a blue similar to the dial? If so, do you have a link?

Thanks in advance


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Dream Killer said:


> Nice to know. Does it come in a blue similar to the dial? If so, do you have a link?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Unfortunarely Seiko DAL1BP comes in black only, but Watchgecko 284 Zuludiver in vulcanized rubber (made by Bonetto under exclusive contract) comes in deep dark navy color which is a good match for both the Blurtle and Pepsi SKX dials.

Word of caution - Bonetto Cinturini standard OEM blue 284 comes in lighter blue, too light for a good Seiko diver blue dial match. I have both. Get the Watchgecko Zuludiver 284.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

I have the ZD black one from watchgecko, but am really considering getting crafter blue fitted one in blue. Hard to justify 65$ for rubber strap as ZD is so good










Any pictures of Padi on superjubilee from strapcode?


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Tom_ZG said:


> I have the ZD black one from watchgecko, but am really considering getting crafter blue fitted one in blue. Hard to justify 65$ for rubber strap as ZD is so good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you will find the fit and look worth the $65. I bought a C.B. for my SKX009 and then got one for my MM300. For me its all about the curved fit from the strap to the case, it just flows so well.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

babola said:


> Unfortunarely Seiko DAL1BP comes in black only, but Watchgecko 284 Zuludiver in vulcanized rubber (made by Bonetto under exclusive contract) comes in deep dark navy color which is a good match for both the Blurtle and Pepsi SKX dials.
> 
> Word of caution - Bonetto Cinturini standard OEM blue 284 comes in lighter blue, too light for a good Seiko diver blue dial match. I have both. Get the Watchgecko Zuludiver 284.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you. Which shade exactly?

https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-284-watch-strap.php


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

My Blue Lagoon is back on my wrist; she just returned from NEWW with a nice domed sapphire crystal - very happy with the results!


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Dream Killer said:


> Thank you. Which shade exactly?
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-284-watch-strap.php


Royal Blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Dream Killer said:


> Thank you. Which shade exactly?
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-284-watch-strap.php


'Blue'...third one from the left on the color selection panel.


----------



## spin_transistor (Aug 27, 2013)

Does the 6105-8119 count as a turtle? Feels awesome on the wrist and definitely fights above its weight class.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

spin_transistor said:


> Does the 6105-8119 count as a turtle? Feels awesome on the wrist and definitely fights above its weight class.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best turtle there is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

kwcross said:


> My Blue Lagoon is back on my wrist; she just returned from NEWW with a nice domed sapphire crystal - very happy with the results!


Looks great. Can't beat a nice domed sapphire as a worthwhile  upgrade! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My new Blue Lagoon Limited, Yobokies bezel, DLW Batman ceramic insert, first generation Strapcode bracelet. b-)


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Tom_ZG said:


> ...Any pictures of Padi on superjubilee from strapcode?


Not from Strap Code, but a jubilee nonetheless. Hopefully it gives you an idea of the look.














































IG: th3measure


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

^Love the jubilee on the PADI, have one on my 775 and on my SKX009, put a super oyster on my PADI, may have to switch it to the jubilee.


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Just picked up this PADI and I love it! I have the SRP789 and didn't think this the Blue dial would be as stunning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you!
Looks amazing and very good photos

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Bgsmith said:


> ^Love the jubilee on the PADI, have one on my 775 and on my SKX009, put a super oyster on my PADI, may have to switch it to the jubilee.


Yes, switch back...to me the jubilee is the best looking bracelet for the turtle...but that oyster is a close second. Can't go wrong either way. 

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Tom_ZG said:


> Thank you!
> Looks amazing and very good photos
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


You're welcome and thanks for the compliment.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

TheMeasure said:


> Yes, switch back...to me the jubilee is the best looking bracelet for the turtle...but that oyster is a close second. Can't go wrong either way.
> 
> IG: th3measure


I may pick up the two tone strapcode jubilee for my 775 and then rotate the oyster and jubilee between the PADI and my 787, the PADI is just a great looking watch no matter what bracelet or strap its on if you ask me.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

TheMeasure said:


> You're welcome and thanks for the compliment.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Do you mind if I ask where is this jubilee from amd how are you happy with the quality?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Tom_ZG said:


> Do you mind if I ask where is this jubilee from amd how are you happy with the quality?


Hi Tom, the jubilee is from the SKX007/009. I'm in the camp of those who like the stock Seiko jubilee with the folded end links. I think for $30/35 it's of good value and I'm very satisfied with the look and feel of it on my turtle. I've never handled a Strap Code jubilee so I can't compare the two. I did have to modify the end links as the SKX and the SRP cases differ...Strap Code's comes with solid, fitted end links for the turtle case.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Loke-Z (Mar 7, 2016)

Love it!



ChristopherChia said:


>


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Padi turtle showing off this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

:think: :-d


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Some more pictures of my sapphire modded Blue Lagoon:


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Tom_ZG said:


> Do you mind if I ask where is this jubilee from amd how are you happy with the quality?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk





TheMeasure said:


> Hi Tom, the jubilee is from the SKX007/009. I'm in the camp of those who like the stock Seiko jubilee with the folded end links. I think for $30/35 it's of good value and I'm very satisfied with the look and feel of it on my turtle. I've never handled a Strap Code jubilee so I can't compare the two. I did have to modify the end links as the SKX and the SRP cases differ...Strap Code's comes with solid, fitted end links for the turtle case.
> 
> IG: th3measure


The Jubilees I have are from Strapcode, I have one on my SKX009 and on my SRP775, they are a lot nicer than the stock bracelet on the SKX, solid end links, screw in links, and the clasp is a lot nicer, not pressed metal like the stock one.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

pokpok said:


> Just received my SRP777 but too bad there's a dent on the case. That sucks because the chapter ring was perfectly aligned to the dial too. o|
> 
> Should I exchange it or keep it? :-(


Keep it. Turtles look better with a battle scar or two.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Took the SRP777 on a hike. I caught a picture of my turtle with a frog


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

Lume/10









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I have been going through this whole post slowly for a few weeks now. Here is my first contribution:

My 777 on a Heuerville strap I originally bought for a higher end watch. The higher end watch is gone, but the strap remains. So I thought why not try it on my only remaining 22mm lug watch. I think I sepnt more on straps than I did on this watch. I've got Yobokies beads or rice bracelet, Uncle Seiko waffle, Toxic Nato, Toxic Magnum (like a smaller wrist friendly Isforane) and this. They all look so great with it I can't decide which to wear with the 777.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

At the beach to beat the heat 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Dav25 said:


> At the beach to beat the heat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! It's been crazy hot here in Socal, wow


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I take back what I have said about finding the turtle quite ugly looking. I've seen one for the first time ever in the flesh today (they seem to be really uncommon in jewellers here in the UK, as are most Seiko automatics, at least diver watches anyway), the PADI one, and they look a lot better in reality than I've found them to look in a lot of photos.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

dsquared24 said:


> Nice! It's been crazy hot here in Socal, wow


I think this is the hottest it's been all summer.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The way the turtle case sits on your wrist is like no other watch. That's why it is a masterpiece and will always have a place in my small collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

regulation is 2 weeks ago, wearing it nearly straight throug, at least it was running on its own the whole time and where +12secs now


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Galaga said:


> The way the turtle case sits on your wrist is like no other watch. That's why it is a masterpiece


I totally agree. The tapered undersides, in addition to being extremely comfortable on the wrist, adds a visual aspect to the design that makes the watch a total winner!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

crimson75 said:


> Here's my new turtle, Srp777k, just landed Turkey only two days before. And of course bought it quick
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6478890&d=1451469279"]
> 
> 
> ...


 nice one. Congrats


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

BDC said:


> Just landed....


 Very nice. I may go for that colour too. I like it


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> pokpok said:
> 
> 
> > Just received my SRP777 but too bad there's a dent on the case. That sucks because the chapter ring was perfectly aligned to the dial too.
> ...


Are there still quality issues with recent turtles or has that now largely been sorted out?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I order a STRAPCODE Super Jubilee 2 tone for my new SRP775 J1 b-)


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Showing off today again. Accuracy settled to gaining 4.9 seconds per day so I'm a happy customer 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> I order a STRAPCODE Super Jubilee 2 tone for my new SRP775 J1 b-)


Nice, the 775 imo is the sexiest turtle, its a class act with just the right amount of gold, a very nice model, congrats


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Sprint Veloce said:


> I order a STRAPCODE Super Jubilee 2 tone for my new SRP775 J1 b-)


I plan on doing the same I think the two tone looks great on the 775, but I just bought the non two tone Jubilee for it and a Super Oyster for my PADI, so I need to hold off for a little while.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

kwcross said:


> Some more pictures of my sapphire modded Blue Lagoon:


Loving these photos. Thanks for sharing.

What rubber strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Dav25 said:


> At the beach to beat the heat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More pics on this black milanese, if you please! Looks fantastic on the 775!

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Reflection? 








more photos at @chriscentro


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

@chriscentro


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

As my chapter ring is not perfectly aligned I have decided to allow a mate to adjust it. However the original bezel of my padi which I think is the weakest part of the watch will now be replaced with a yobokies coin edge bezel with the original Pepsi bezel insert. 

I'll post pics when completed. The hardlex is staying as I prefer it on the turtles.


----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

Nice shot


uvalaw2005 said:


>


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

The Yobokies Anvil fit nicely the Turtle case, here on my Custom 6309-7040 :


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> As my chapter ring is not perfectly aligned I have decided to allow a mate to adjust it. However the original bezel of my padi which I think is the weakest part of the watch will now be replaced with a yobokies coin edge bezel with the original Pepsi bezel insert.
> 
> I'll post pics when completed. The hardlex is staying as I prefer it on the turtles.


That will look great, good youre putting the original insert on the coin edge so it will still go with the hands, chapter ring and dial.
The coin edge's look great and will still have the retro feel, should look shmick.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Galaga said:


> As my chapter ring is not perfectly aligned I have decided to allow a mate to adjust it. However the original bezel of my padi which I think is the weakest part of the watch will now be replaced with a yobokies coin edge bezel with the original Pepsi bezel insert.
> 
> I'll post pics when completed. The hardlex is staying as I prefer it on the turtles.


Yobokies custom coin bezel is very cool and rotate well, I love mine on the Blue Lagoon










if you want a mat finish bezel have a look to the One second closer coin bezel.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Yobokies custom coin bezel is very cool and rotate well, I love mine on the Blue Lagoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it the same height? still just higher than the crystal? cheers


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Yobokies custom coin bezel is very cool and rotate well, I love mine on the Blue Lagoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you leave the Hardlex crystal?


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Hesemonni (May 27, 2017)

A question for Turtle owners: How's the bezel rotation on your watch?

I played around with SRP775 at a local Seiko dealer and to me the bezel felt really flimsy and cheap. Otherwise I liked how the watch sat and felt on my wrist, but I absolutely hated the bezel.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Hesemonni said:


> A question for Turtle owners: How's the bezel rotation on your watch?
> 
> I played around with SRP775 at a local Seiko dealer and to me the bezel felt really flimsy and cheap. Otherwise I liked how the watch sat and felt on my wrist, but I absolutely hated the bezel.


The original bezel on my turtle is too tight and is cheap looking which is why I'm changing it to a coin edge. I also find that the turtle sits way too high on the original bezel.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I though Dr. Seikostain is out of coin edge bezels and it was going to be months before another batch? this per one of his auctions for the last few that i saw a few weeks ago. unless he already got that new batch?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Yobokies has them


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Yobokies has them


And now Crystaltimes has them too. They have a polished, matte and black PVD versions.

Has anyone tried them ?

I'm awaiting delivery of one (along with a domed sapphire), I'll report back how they fit and feel.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> The original bezel on my turtle is too tight and is cheap looking which is why I'm changing it to a coin edge. I also find that the turtle sits way too high on the original bezel.


Check out this crystaltimes limited edition lazer etched turtle domed crystal, check the little turtle out hehe.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Hesemonni said:


> A question for Turtle owners: How's the bezel rotation on your watch?
> 
> I played around with SRP775 at a local Seiko dealer and to me the bezel felt really flimsy and cheap. Otherwise I liked how the watch sat and felt on my wrist, but I absolutely hated the bezel.


Maybe it's hit and miss. The bezel on my 775 is buttery smooth, and just a little bit tight! I find that, like so many things in life, this is an optimum configuration!!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

justadad said:


> Maybe it's hit and miss. The bezel on my 775 is buttery smooth, and just a little bit tight! I find that, like so many things in life, this is an optimum configuration!!


Agree, my turtles are fine, the click/play of diving bezels are completely overstated imo, who actually plays with their bezel and thinks that clicking noise could be a bit better? i just dont get it, as long as its well built i dont care how it sounds.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Here's mine with crystal times DD green saphire, and coin edge bezel. The bezel fit isn't as tight!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere, but is there any way to know the language of the day wheel when ordering a Turtle?

I want a SRP775 with a French day wheel, shipped to the US. Anyone suggestions where I should order? Or if I should target a -K1/-J1/-K/-J model number?

Cheers


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Met up with some fellow
Turtle owners on Saturday. Here's the result:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

I have two brand new Turtles, one pepsi, one PADI. The Pepsi bezel went almost immovably stiff in a week, and the PADI has started fluctuating from +6 to -30 for no reason. 

Shame as they are really wearable watches.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

svendsenp said:


> Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere, but is there any way to know the language of the day wheel when ordering a Turtle?
> 
> I want a SRP775 with a French day wheel, shipped to the US. Anyone suggestions where I should order? Or if I should target a -K1/-J1/-K/-J model number?


My SRP777-J is from Rob/Monsterwatches. The date is Englisch + French and you can ask him via his contact form, if this is also true for the SRP775-J he offers: SRP775-J - Monsterwatches

('J' alone will surely be no indication for the languages on the date wheel. These will be dependent on the destination market, the watch is produced for.)

This was done on a 'french Monday':









While I'm here, leaving also a picture of my SRP775-K (Englisch + German) here:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Is it the same height? still just higher than the crystal? cheers


Yes the Yobokies bezel height is the same, but the design look less thick. I love my Blue Lagoon ;-)

May be I will nstalll a bouble dome Crystal sapphire blue AR.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

here is my turtle and i need your help cause im new to modding 
anyways i got a ceramic ghost bezel insert from dlw and sapphire crystal from crystal times and a strap from uncle seiko id like to get a matte bezel and 6309 style dial and hands 
can someone please point me in the right direction Thanks in advance


----------



## Beau M (Aug 24, 2017)

Just got my first Turtle yesterday. Thanks LCandela!


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Beau M said:


> Just got my first Turtle yesterday. Thanks LCandela!


Looks good on ya!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

6309-7040


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

First time turtle owner here as well. Also purchased from another forum member.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

LCandela said:


> Looks good on ya!


It does indeed. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

I love this watch. Just got some Helm canvas straps for it.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

^^^ Looks sharp on canvas! Well done.


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Skidrock said:


> I love this watch. Just got some Helm canvas straps for it.


What a great combo! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

Mutz331 said:


> What a great combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks to both you and countingseconds... cheers!


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Still enjoying mine on the MN Strap.

Cheers


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Hope you don't mind, but I'm using this as the lock-screen wallpaper on my tablet! Gorgeous!


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mine still on the blue waffle rubber by Uncle Seiko


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

hopscottch said:


> Loving these photos. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> What rubber strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi there; thanks! I appreciate it... The strap is a Seiko DAL1BP


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

National Holiday in Brazil = Barbecue, Campari Spritz +  + Seiko PADI on a blue canvas (while I'm waiting for my Super Oyster StrapCode to arrive...)








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

kwcross said:


> Hi there; thanks! I appreciate it... The strap is a Seiko DAL1BP


Get these while you still can boys...it's the closest to the 6309 GL-831 strap you will ever get. I've been monitoring these for some time, with all this latest 'Seiko craze' and SRP Turtle's rise in popularity the stocks are diminishing and prices are creeping up.

Just picked 5 of them in bulk order on Rakuten few weeks ago...if you're patient you can find it for less than $10 on Japanese sites.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

kwcross said:


> Hi there; thanks! I appreciate it... The strap is a Seiko DAL1BP


Perfect. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

A different look










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My Lovely New Turtle ,


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sprint Veloce said:


> My Lovely New Turtle ,


Top shelf retro there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Back on the bracelet today. 5 weeks straight on the wrist now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

justadad said:


> Hope you don't mind, but I'm using this as the lock-screen wallpaper on my tablet! Gorgeous!


No problem. Check out my instagram for more photos.
@chriscentro


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

ChristopherChia said:


> No problem. Check out my instagram for more photos.
> @chriscentro


Followed! @artmail4jrd


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Got a Blushark NATO for the Batman, this is a great strap.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Sprint Veloce said:


> My Lovely New Turtle ,


Love the two tone bracelet, I want to pick one up for my 775 but strap code doesn't have it on their site anymore.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kramnor (Jul 4, 2010)

hopscottch said:


> A different look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally like the contrast. The blue lagoon stands out with that strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDKNFD (Aug 23, 2016)

Bgsmith said:


> Love the two tone bracelet, I want to pick one up for my 775 but strap code doesn't have it on their site anymore.


Such a killer look. Way to go!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDKNFD (Aug 23, 2016)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Mine still on the blue waffle rubber by Uncle Seiko


That color strap with that blue is perfect. So killer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pointlineplane (Aug 13, 2015)

Never thought of replacing the PADI Turtle's Pepsi bezel with an all-blue bezel! Great combination!



Ptolomeo74 said:


> Mine still on the blue waffle rubber by Uncle Seiko


----------



## colorado4wheel (Jul 14, 2014)

My baby girl of 16 months must have thrown my daily wear non work watch away. Time for another dive watch I guess. I thought about going high end but I just like watches I don't have to worry about. I tried a bunch of $1200 and under watches. The Turtle was never on my list till just by chance I saw one at the store and tried it on. WOW. What a comfortable watch. Great legible dials. Wears smaller then it looks. Honestly nothing else compares from a fit point of view. But I really wanted a sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. Then I found DLW. Nice domed sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. Here is my watch. I already ordered the sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel in the second picture.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Love my Turtles.


----------



## colorado4wheel (Jul 14, 2014)

undertheradar said:


>


Very Nice.

What glass and bezel?


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

colorado4wheel said:


> My baby girl of 16 months must have thrown my daily wear non work watch away. Time for another dive watch I guess. I thought about going high end but I just like watches I don't have to worry about. I tried a bunch of $1200 and under watches. The Turtle was never on my list till just by chance I saw one at the store and tried it on. WOW. What a comfortable watch. Great legible dials. Wears smaller then it looks. Honestly nothing else compares from a fit point of view. But I really wanted a sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. Then I found DLW. Nice domed sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. Here is my watch. I already ordered the sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel in the second picture.


I had much the same impression as you when I first tried on the Turtle. Super comfortable and legible. And like you, I ordered ceramic and sapphire! In fact, the bezel insert and crystal were ordered before I received the watch, so wasted no time in doing the mod   Not DLW though. I went with Dagaz for the crystal and L.C.B.I. for the bezel. Really happy with the results. Be sure to post pics once yours is done!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf79 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi guys just got married so I bought one SARP21K1 for my best man as a gift...than fell in love with the quality and blue dial I got one for me too... Anyone knows if you can buy a 12h bezel for these? So I can track a second time zone?


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Any good aftermarket ceramic bezel.inserts for padi - ideally a pepsi one


----------



## wolf79 (Jun 6, 2015)

yes im interested too and a 12h gmt version would be nice


Tom_ZG said:


> Any good aftermarket ceramic bezel.inserts for padi - ideally a pepsi one


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

babola said:


> Love my Turtles.
> View attachment 12494541


Hi, are those both pepsis or a coke and a pepsi? Great looks!

Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

DonnieCasabar said:


> Hi, are those both pepsis or a coke and a pepsi? Great looks!


You can see from the red second hand that it's the Coke (789). The Pepsi's second hand is standard silver, while the Pepsi Papi has the red one again, but it's no Padi.

In theory it could be modded, but not in *babola*'s case, he has them all. Take a look.

--

My second hand is golden. ;-)









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Bezel action is lighter than I'd like, but a lovely piece - just looks so right in so many ways.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

DonnieCasabar said:


> Hi, are those both pepsis or a coke and a pepsi? Great looks!
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


They're Pepsi and a Coke, as Bernd pointed out above.

Depending on an angle of light they can appear both as Pepsi or Coke at the same time.

Also, Pepsi Turtle is really something I refer to a quasi-Pepsi as Seiko decided to leave black dial rather than the blue one as it's the case with SKX009. I'm not complaining though, just observing.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Bezel action is lighter than I'd like, but a lovely piece - just looks so right in so many ways.
> View attachment 12497089


It's no wonder it looks right. I'd call this an instant classic


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

colorado4wheel said:


> Very Nice.
> 
> What glass and bezel?


Thanks! Crystal is the high dome from Crystal Times and the bezel is a custom piece. Insert is from DLW.


----------



## kb.watch (Oct 14, 2016)

Just put it on the waffle uncle seiko strap. Maybe im late to the game but im happy to be here haha.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Sorry for the misaligned bezel!


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

undertheradar said:


> Sorry for the misaligned bezel!
> View attachment 12499513


You should be sorry! Imagine - posting a pic with a misaligned bezel. Sheesh!  
J/k That's actually an awesome looking watch! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

kb.watch said:


> Just put it on the waffle uncle seiko strap. Maybe im late to the game but im happy to be here haha.
> View attachment 12499503


Looks sweet! My Uncle Waffle Seiko strap arrives tomorrow! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> You can see from the red second hand that it's the Coke (789). The Pepsi's second hand is standard silver, while the Pepsi Papi has the red one again, but it's no Padi.
> 
> In theory it could be modded, but not in *babola*'s case, he has them all. Take a look.
> 
> ...


Thanks for.pointing it out. Could not make out the colors on my phone. And I just noticed that not only your taste in watches is golden, your fragrance game is on point too! Pour monsieur is quite a legend in the fragrance community. And your picture captures two of my passions. Great job, Bernd!

Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Some cool art from Teun Van Heerebeek.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Out of all 10 recently released Seiko Turtle models, these two are the most historic and tool-like, IMO.

Nothing over the top, just pure 'raw and basic' color schemes.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice pair. Of Turtles. Just to tool them up more, I have one of mine on a waffle strap, soons as I can finds me a reasonably priced one, gonna gets me a tropic. If I ever decide to step outside of the 6309-7xxx, I will get def get me the 777.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

babola said:


> Out of all 10 recently released Seiko Turtle models, these two are the most historic and tool-like, IMO.
> 
> Nothing over the top, just pure 'raw and basic' color schemes.


I agree on the tool part, but regarding the historic aspect I would say SRP777 and SRP775. It's colour scheme is so much 6159-7001 while I think Pepsi came to Seiko much later (maybe not sooner than with the 7548-700B). Errors excepted. ;-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

This SRP777 Mod is historic like , ;-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sprint Veloce said:


> This SRP777 Mod is historic like , ;-)


Nice! That's how they should have came standard. Correct second hand, and kanji date wheel.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, and big pip bezel insert too.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > Out of all 10 recently released Seiko Turtle models, these two are the most historic and tool-like, IMO.
> ...


Sure does appeal to many, and gold-accented Seiko diver watch has that unmistaken 6159 charisma of yesteryear but not to me when it comes to that basic tool-watch diver look and feel, sorry mate. ;-) 
I absolutely love my 775 Turtle and tend to dress it up and use it even in the boardroom during business meetings, but its 'goldilock' hues don't do much for me in casual wear department. Everyone's different...this is just me ;-)


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Delije said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good on you delijo iz Sydney-a...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> I agree on the tool part, but regarding the historic aspect I would say SRP777 and SRP775. It's colour scheme is so much 6159-7001 while I think Pepsi came to Seiko much later (maybe not sooner than with the 7548-700B). Errors excepted. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12509167
> 
> ...


The 775 is imo the most underrated turtle, i personally think its the best along with the green.

I had my 3 turtles next to each other a few nights ago and i realised why the black looks the sharpest.

Its because the gold markings for the minutes on the chapter ring are so subtile, in some light you hardly notice them, along with the gold logo thats very subtile it makes the watch look less cluttered with markings, the chapter ring blends in with the dial more making the dial appear bigger and cleaner.

For a gilt diver it doesnt get any better balanced than this, seiko has nailed it, its got a higher end feel but its still very toolish.

In the hand its not blingy at all, the gold is a dull gold, i usually dislike gold on divers but i love this turtle, seiko absolutely nailed it.

Mines actually a U model, definite better build quality, those guys sure know how to build a diver.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Cobia said:


> oldfatherthames said:
> 
> 
> > I agree on the tool part, but regarding the historic aspect I would say SRP777 and SRP775. It's colour scheme is so much 6159-7001 while I think Pepsi came to Seiko much later (maybe not sooner than with the 7548-700B). Errors excepted. ;-)
> ...


Cobbie...same here mate, the U model was extremely hard to track down (finding a JDM Turtle with Kanji date wheel was childs play compared to finding a true U model). And the fit and finish is second to none...higher than what you find in Seiko's own Morioka plant in Japan. Mine's a keeper for sure!


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

babola said:


> Looks good on you delijo iz Sydney-a...


Hvala brate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> ...
> Mines actually a U model, definite better build quality, those guys sure know how to build a diver.





babola said:


> Cobbie...same here mate, the U model was extremely hard to track down ...


Oh, no, you guys really found a U? Soon it will be two years that I'm searching for a U, you folks know that! And I was so close two months ago. That's not fair, absolutely not fair. o|

Ok, okay *_cough_* ... we are sharing the passion for our Turtles so I felicitate you lucky guys wholeheartedly! ;-) 



Cobia said:


> The 775 is imo the most underrated turtle,
> [...] I usually dislike gold on divers but i love this turtle, seiko absolutely nailed it.


Say it again! Yeah! |>



babola said:


> Sure does appeal to many, and gold-accented Seiko diver watch has that unmistaken 6159 charisma of yesteryear but not to me when it comes to that basic tool-watch diver look and feel, sorry mate.


I'm with you, I guess you have missed that I only referred to the historic aspect while I agreed on the tool-character. b-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

babola said:


> Cobbie...same here mate, the U model was extremely hard to track down (finding a JDM Turtle with Kanji date wheel was childs play compared to finding a true U model). And the fit and finish is second to none...higher than what you find in Seiko's own Morioka plant in Japan. Mine's a keeper for sure!


How much extra did you pay if you dont mind me asking Babola?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> How much extra did you pay if you dont mind me asking Babola?


Not sure I will like Babola's answer to your question, I bet on top of even finding that rare thing he also catched it for a good price. Some guys are just so lucky. :roll:

I was willing to pay 800 USD for the SRP775-U which I was offered some weeks ago, but then that ****** from Mexico came and placed a higher bid. :-|


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm a soon to be former member of the turtle club as I'm selling my PADI turtle 

It will be missed


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

The 775 always looks amazing in photos, but I just didn't love it on the wrist so moved it on. The 777 has stuck around, with some slight mods. Whenever I look at this thread though I wish I still had the gilt!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


Nice combo with that strap! May I inquire where did you get that?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

MiikkaKoo said:


> Nice combo with that strap! May I inquire where did you get that?


Patrik at Clover Straps. He goes by trikpa here on WUS.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Cobia said:


> How much extra did you pay if you dont mind me asking Babola?


A bit less than Bernd was willing to offer when he finally zeroed in on one, but worth every dollar spent. Puts my Zimbe Turtle to shame and gives it run for the money...


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Just received my first turtle! 
Honestly I didn't expect I would have liked it so much, thought I would have flipped it but I don't think I will
You guys are the experts but it's an SRP773, with mod Batman bezel (I also have the original one) don't know about the production or any other info 
First impression above expectations as usual when talking Seiko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

bobo90 said:


> Just received my first turtle!
> Honestly I didn't expect I would have liked it so much, thought I would have flipped it but I don't think I will
> You guys are the experts but it's an SRP773, with mod Batman bezel (I also have the original one) don't know about the production or any other info
> First impression above expectations as usual when talking Seiko


Not bad at all but I believe 777 black dial would be a slightly better fit color-wise. Here you have two blues which aren't much in sync, but again great mod.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

babola said:


> A bit less than Bernd was willing to offer when he finally zeroed in on one, but worth every dollar spent. Puts my Zimbe Turtle to shame and gives it run for the money...


Lucky, lucky you! |>

Typically I'm out when they jack up the price for collectors items this much, but man, given the reputation of the U-Turtles I would happily shell out the bucks. Congrats, again! Should you ever want to sell it, drop me a line, please. But honestly if I were you, I'd keep it, pretty sure you'll be making big money 10 or 20 years from now with this jewel.



B1ff_77 said:


> The 775 always looks amazing in photos, but I just didn't love it on the wrist so moved it on. The 777 has stuck around, with some slight mods. Whenever I look at this thread though I wish I still had the gilt!


You can never go wrong with the classic 777 and that's a nice and restrained mod. b-)



bobo90 said:


> Just received my first turtle!
> ... don't know about the production or any other info


You can read the producation date from the serial, see here.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> Lucky, lucky you! |>
> 
> Typically I'm out when they jack up the price for collectors items this much, but man, given the reputation of the U-Turtles I would happily shell out the bucks. Congrats, again! Should you ever want to sell it, drop me a line, please. But honestly if I were you, I'd keep it, pretty sure you'll be making big money 10 or 20 years from now with this jewel.


Bernd this has gone out of control, my PM is getting full with 'where did you get the U-model' and 'would you sell it and for how much'...guys, this took months to find and I'm in love with it so no, it's not going anywhere...it's mine...my precioussss !


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

babola said:


> Not bad at all but I believe 777 black dial would be a slightly better fit color-wise. Here you have two blues which aren't much in sync, but again great mod.


Yep! I think I'm going to put back the original bezel, just need to study the thing don't want to scratch the case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> You can read the producation date from the serial, see here.
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Thank you that was interesting even for the other seiko!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

babola said:


> Bernd this has gone out of control, my PM is getting full with 'where did you get the U-model' and 'would you sell it and for how much'...guys, this took months to find and I'm in love with it so no, it's not going anywhere...it's mine...my precioussss !


What have I missed - there is a U model now? And is it actually different as opposed to the mythical J vs K argument?


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Well, mine is an I model, although not rare and desirable as an U model... :-d


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

babola said:


> Bernd this has gone out of control, my PM is getting full with 'where did you get the U-model' and 'would you sell it and for how much'...guys, this took months to find and I'm in love with it so no, it's not going anywhere...it's mine...my precioussss !


I hear you, pal, I hear you! This morning I found a big wave swept my inbox too, but I'm short on time. And man, yeah, for heaven's sake keep that thing! |>

---> And big news on 'my U': Got a message from a Dutch Seikoholic offering me a 775-U! Never worn and it's from the first batch from March 2016 (I was born in March!). Full set including the certificate that comes with the U-Turtles. Hallelujah!
Now we only have to agree on the price. Please keep your fingers crossed for me, friends! 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Just heard from my watch dealer there might be some reissues of the turtle at the original size due later this year, I'm surprised to hear it but I guess makes sense if the turtle is seen as a replacement to the SKX and the skx had many size variations....not sure if its already been posted here somewhere


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

This is getting crazy, been offered $800 and 1k for my U model, but i had to politely decline as the price hasnt peaked yet.
Am in talks atm to get three SRP775U1's off a friend overseas, if it comes good i may flip one or two.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

What is a U model exactly?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> What is a U model exactly?


Made in Seiko's factory in Uganda, they make a lot of Seiko's higher end models, the turtles are the cheapest watches they make.
Outstanding quality and very rare.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> This is getting crazy, been offered $800 and 1k for my U model, but i had to politely decline as the price hasnt peaked yet.


Yep, given their rarity, prices will soon be skyrocketing even more than they have already. Good thing with my current option is that the collector from the Netherlands is a friend of an old customer of mine - seems I can catch my U for less than 1k.



Cobia said:


> Am in talks atm to get three SRP775U1's off a friend overseas, if it comes good i may flip one or two.


W-o-w! b-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yep, given their rarity, prices will soon be skyrocketing even more than they have already. Good thing with my current option is that the collector from the Netherlands is a friend of an old customer of mine - seems I can catch my U for less than 1k.
> 
> You probably should buy a few while you can mate, they have a flashier movement which is interesting, a lot more polished with better engraving and some lovely swirls, would actually look nice in an exhibition case back imo.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> You probably should buy a few while you can mate, they have a flashier movement which is interesting, a lot more polished with better engraving and some lovely swirls, would actually look nice in an exhibition case back imo.


Oh, how I would love to, but you know how long I have been searching for one, so I will be ultimately happy to get even one copy.

Man, the details you are reporting are killing me! :-!
I already knew that there are absolutely zero alignment issues with them and that the U-Turtles are extremely precise regulated, but I almost expected such as they are completely assembled by hand. Also the bezel clicks are reported to sound as noble as with the GS divers. Can hardly wait!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

My understanding is that there is yet another variant of the 777U, I've heard tell of the rarer 777FU.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Seabee1 said:


> My understanding is that there is yet another variant of the 777U, I've heard tell of the rarer 777FU.


AFAIK the FU-Turtles were fake. On our German watch board uhrforum there was a private seller last year who offered a SRP775-U which he advertised as a limited edition FU with a tuned magic lever system and he even faked the certificate with a print so horribly bad that it was just too obvious - LOL! They banned the guy in no time.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

The fakes were easily determined, the variant 777 Us were made in the Fort Portal Assembly Facility, but while the fakes were being listed as SRP777FU, Fort Portal was being mispronounced, with the emphasis on Por rather than tal. It's always the little things. Anyway as I understand it the Fort Portal plant was recently shut down due to political unrest. Quite likely it will not reopen, so anyone who was lucky enough to get the Fort Portal, Uganda variant can probably sell the FU for a lot of money.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Seabee1 said:


> The fakes were easily determined, the variant 777 Us were made in the Fort Portal Assembly Facility, but while the fakes were being listed as SRP777FU, Fort Portal was being mispronounced, with the emphasis on Por rather than tal. It's always the little things. Anyway as I understand it the Fort Portal plant was recently shut down due to political unrest. Quite likely it will not reopen, so anyone who was lucky enough to get the Fort Portal, Uganda variant can probably sell the FU for a lot of money.


Ah, I didn't know this. That is some great info - thank you for sharing! |>

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Seabee1 said:


> The fakes were easily determined, the variant 777 Us were made in the Fort Portal Assembly Facility, but while the fakes were being listed as SRP777FU, Fort Portal was being mispronounced, with the emphasis on Por rather than tal. It's always the little things. Anyway as I understand it the Fort Portal plant was recently shut down due to political unrest. Quite likely it will not reopen, so anyone who was lucky enough to get the Fort Portal, Uganda variant can probably sell the FU for a lot of money.


Never a truer word spoken, was just reading about this, interesting times, hope it doesnt effect the quality.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Talking rare, so far this is the only one I've ever seen and I am lucky enough to own this, the Seiko 63MAS LE, produced from 4/1/69 until 4/20/79


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just picked up an ultra rare SRP775KY model made right here in Kentucky. These are handmade by two Japanese jockeys that work for Seiko, and then assembly them in their spare time between races.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Just picked up an ultra rare SRP775KY model made right here in Kentucky. These are handmade by two Japanese jockeys that work for Seiko, and then assembly them in their spare time between races.


So the KY variant must be well....oiled?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seabee1 said:


> So the KY variant must be well....oiled?


It was discovered that sweat from thoroughbred horses is an excellent lubricant and prolongs the life of the jewels, hence the rarity of this model.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Blue rubber strap with my Padi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Seabee1 said:


> Talking rare, so far this is the only one I've ever seen and I am lucky enough to own this, the Seiko 63MAS LE, produced from 4/1/69 until 4/20/79
> View attachment 12513077


This one is a real beauty! 
First day out with mine for me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

jasd said:


> Just heard from my watch dealer there might be some reissues of the turtle at the original size due later this year...


And when they release U variant I will be all over it once again. Need a sibling to my 775U1 Turtle.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Cobia said:


> oldfatherthames said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, given their rarity, prices will soon be skyrocketing even more than they have already. Good thing with my current option is that the collector from the Netherlands is a friend of an old customer of mine - seems I can catch my U for less than 1k.
> ...


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> It was discovered that sweat from thoroughbred horses is an excellent lubricant and prolongs the life of the jewels, hence the rarity of this model.


Now you're just being silly.

Stick to the facts please. 
'U' model is real, 'KY' was invented by some overzealous member over at Timezone forum.

Stay with us here, it's where you hear this kind of news first.


----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

The dial looks awesome



rameezhanslo said:


> View attachment 12513291
> 
> 
> Blue rubber strap with my Padi
> ...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

babola said:


> Stick to the facts please.
> 'U' model is real, 'KY' was invented by some overzealous member over at Timezone forum.
> 
> Stay with us here, it's where you hear this kind of news first.


+1! I always found that the WUS-board has the most serious infos and plausible rumours, which is especially true with the down to earth Seiko folks here!

And in this tradition let me play music to your ears: There will be a reissue of the 6105 and these SRP-Willards are said to be exclusively produced in Uganda! I would preorder today, if I only could. b-)

Cheers!
Bernd

PS: Thinking of letting my old K go once I hold the U in my hands.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

I 'understand' that the official designation will be the Seiko 6105U (Uganda) (Fort Portal) (Assembly Secondary Seiko) or UFASS6105. From what i heard...


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Seabee1 said:


> I 'understand' that the official designation will be the Seiko 6105U (Uganda) (Fort Portal) (Assembly Secondary Seiko) or UFASS6105. From what i heard...


Could well be given the strict regulations for exported goods coming from that region. We'll see, according to my sources the 6105 reissue is planned for next summer.

Although I think it would have been a great gesture from Seiko if they had given the production of the new Willard to their Vietnam factory, I much prefer them being made in Uganda for quality reasons. Because-I-want-one!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

If they do a limited edition in Vietnam then I am willing to bet it will definitely be a nod of the head to the whole Vietnam/Willard horological mythology. Which explains one possible rumor that the re-issue will be designated the 6105VW, obviously a manual watch with a fastback design


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Cincy Strap Works









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kramnor (Jul 4, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Made in Seiko's factory in Uganda, they make a lot of Seiko's higher end models, the turtles are the cheapest watches they make.
> Outstanding quality and very rare.


Can someone show some pictures of the u model is there really a difference in quality and craftmanship? Where can I find the designation of the u model? TIA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

kramnor said:


> Can someone show some pictures of the u model is there really a difference in quality and craftmanship? Where can I find the designation of the u model? TIA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear the E model is superior.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Galaga said:


> kramnor said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone show some pictures of the u model is there really a difference in quality and craftmanship? Where can I find the designation of the u model? TIA
> ...


You hear wrong mate, E just like KY model is a myth.


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Delije said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dobar ti je taj sat.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

babola said:


> You hear wrong mate, E just like KY model is a myth.


The E is not a myth. It only comes in a snowflake white dial and are made by Eskimos. Very rare model.


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Dobar ti je taj sat.


Hvala Galaga 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

you guys are going to confuse people lol


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

kramnor said:


> Can someone show some pictures of the u model is there really a difference in quality and craftmanship? Where can I find the designation of the u model? TIA


I sincerely doubt we will see any U-owner sharing pictures or further infos. In almost two years I have only managed to find the aforementioned faked sales ad of the FU-Turtle and a single authentic U-review, but that was on a closed collectors-board. Seems they all follow the old well-known secret: The less you see, the more you desire it. (As with women.)

And remember, Seiko Uganda does only produce very low volumes as every watch is completely handmade, which is why they are so rare.

I had to give my word of honor to the Dutch Seikoholic that I will not share any of his pictures of the SRP775-U that I hope to get from him, but for you I will share at least a picture of the beautiful case those precious Turtles come in:









It is made out of pure ivory, lacquered and polished and there's even a small declaration passed along with it, that no animals were harmed for the box. Seiko Uganda buys the ivory from the Government, it's confiscated ivory from poachers and the revenues go to the WWF. So you always do a good thing when you buy a U-Seiko, which I really find a nice idea! b-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Galaga said:


> The E is not a myth. It only comes in a snowflake white dial and are made by Eskimos. Very rare model.


I can state with certainty that "no Eskimos were ever injured or involved in production of Seiko watches".


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 12515043
> 
> 
> Bernd


This is great, just when I started to believe U-model's ivory boxes were a 'unicorn' here you post a proof.
My 775-U came in the ebony box, paid thru my nose but would love to have scored the ivory one. 

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

babola said:


> ... but would love to have scored the ivory one.
> 
> Thanks for posting this!


babola, it's the box why the deal is yet not closed. The collector from the Netherlands wants to keep it for himself or otherwise get a huge premium. These Dutch guys are clever salesmen, this tradition goes way back many centuries. It's in their genes. ;-)

But of I course I want a full set U!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

hopscottch said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's such a great combo. Seriously lusting after a BL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Six weeks straight today with the Padi. No other watch is worthy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> you guys are going to confuse people lol


Well, blame it on Seiko. If they were more clear about J and K and U etc., we wouldn't have to guess and investigate so much on our own. :-|

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

kramnor said:


> Can someone show some pictures of the u model is there really a difference in quality and craftmanship? Where can I find the designation of the u model? TIA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The FU is the one to look for but if you come across the U grab it. On the dial under the 6 index is where you find the U or FU, it's also stamped on the movement. The big thing about the U variant is that it can go from 300m underwater to over 30,000ft altitude, and from 0F to 475F and it also has gyroscopic amplitude stabilization. For the price it can't be beat.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

rameezhanslo said:


> Six weeks straight today with the Padi. No other watch is worthy!
> 
> View attachment 12515075
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised. Mine has been my daily watch for the last 9 months. It's just so comfortable and the blue dial has different looks depending on the lightning.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

kramnor said:


> Can someone show some pictures of the u model is there really a difference in quality and craftmanship? Where can I find the designation of the u model? TIA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The FU is the one to look for but if you come across the U grab it. On the dial under the 6 index is where you find the U or FU, it's also stamped on the movement. The big thing about the U variant is that it can go from 300m underwater to over 30,000ft altitude, and from 0F to 475F and it also has gyroscopic amplitude stabilization. For the price it can't be beat.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

rameezhanslo said:


> That's such a great combo. Seriously lusting after a BL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel ya. It was this combo that I saw that made me pull the trigger. Even better in person of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

PADI + StrapCode Oyster








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Something for a change.


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> IG: @Ptolomeo74


Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tedjosg2003 (Jun 17, 2009)

Blue turtle on rubber









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Seabee1 said:


> The FU is the one to look for but if you come across the U grab it. On the dial under the 6 index is where you find the U or FU, it's also stamped on the movement. The big thing about the U variant is that it can go from 300m underwater to over 30,000ft altitude, and from 0F to 475F and it also has gyroscopic amplitude stabilization. For the price it can't be beat.


Would love to find one of those...

Funny thing is that despite having all those advantages they're still hardlex, right ?

Just anther question for those lucky enough to have seen these... What's the second language of the day wheel ? Swahili ?


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Keep scrolling, no U here, nothing to see except a regular 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Took the turtle mountain biking earlier. The silicone strap is so
damn comfy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Why would you wear that mountain biking with the constant shock and possibility of crashing?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> Why would you wear that mountain biking with the constant shock and possibility of crashing?


Because he can.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Because you can isn't really a good reason to do anything, but ok. I've read threads on mountain bike and cycling forums about people using automatic watches and it's ruined them.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

rameezhanslo said:


> Took the turtle mountain biking earlier. The silicone strap is so
> damn comfy
> 
> View attachment 12519099
> ...


Low frequency vibration/shock input (like that of riding a mountain bike) is an absolute killer of mechanical systems.

Why you should listen to me:

1) I'm an engineer.

2) I work in the shock and vibration industry.

3) I work at a bicycle shop as a mechanic (7 years experience).


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

CharlieSanders said:


> Something for a change.


Very nice. Love the look with the SS bezel. Wished Seiko would use that with an orange dial version.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Low frequency vibration/shock input (like that of riding a mountain bike) is an absolute killer of mechanical systems.
> 
> Why you should listen to me:
> 
> ...


Fair enough dude. However some people use these watches as beaters and couldn't care less. I personally would wear my G Shock during any physical activity other than swimming not that the G shock couldn't handle that too.

As a matter of fact if we were in zombie apocalypse the only watch I'd wear is a G shock.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Low frequency vibration/shock input (like that of riding a mountain bike) is an absolute killer of mechanical systems.
> 
> Why you should listen to me:
> 
> ...


You might be technically right but people have worn seikos to war, i worked with a guy who wore an SKX007 for the 12 years i knew him as a landscaper using vibrating plates, chainsaws, jackhammers, he never took the watch off, after work he played golf, surfed, mountain biking, got into all sorts of activities and in all that time he got the watched tuned once, it was his only watch.
He might still be wearing it now, i dont know as i havnt seen him for years.
Many people use seikos while doing some extreme stuff.

These seiko movements are built tough unless you happen to get a dud and youll usually know that not long after youve got the watch.

No point babying a turtle or any of these lower end seiko divers imo


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Low frequency vibration/shock input (like that of riding a mountain bike) is an absolute killer of mechanical systems.
> 
> Why you should listen to me:
> 
> ...


An engineer working in a bike shop as a mechanic? who works in the shock and vibration industry?

Is this meant to be comedy ?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Cobia said:


> lxnastynotch93 said:
> 
> 
> > Low frequency vibration/shock input (like that of riding a mountain bike) is an absolute killer of mechanical systems.
> ...


Mate, in Uganda anything goes.

That's why we have the SRP775- U1 model put together by elves, fairy dust used instead of Lumibrite, final QC done by the unemployed PhDs.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I would not worry, the S/H value for standard SRP's is dire. Just buy and wear out cos they are worthless otherwise.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

babola said:


> Mate, in Uganda anything goes.
> 
> That's why we have the SRP775- U1 model put together by elves, fairy dust used instead of Lumibrite, final QC done by the unemployed PhDs.


Exactly this is a U model. In Africa our watches are made tough so that they can survive being licked by a domesticated elephant or being sat on by a feral wildebeest 

Its a beater watch. I want to beat it.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

DonJ53 said:


> I would not worry, the S/H value for standard SRP's is dire. Just buy and wear out cos they are worthless otherwise.


Not everybody here is selling their watches. I haven't bought any of mine with any thought whatsoever to how much I could eventually sell them for, I just want them to last a long time and not die prematurely from unnecessary and easily avoidable damage. That's why I asked the question, but we all place different value on our watches and that's not always dictated by how much they cost.

Actual mountain biking has an inherent high risk of you falling off your bike and constant shock and vibration going through the bike and your body, so I don't know why you would wear something so relatively fragile. Like the guy on the last page said I'd wear a G-Shock, they are made for that kind of thing. They are very hard to damage both internally and externally. But if you don't care about it getting beat up then go for it.

People wore mechanical watches in world wars yeah, I see this argument all the time in quartz vs mechanical debates to try to dismiss misgivings about the durability of mechanicals/automatics, but there was no alternative though was there. And I bet many of those watches ended up with severe time keeping issues as a result of their use in such an environment. They couldn't say "oh I'm going to strap on my digital instead because my watch is losing 5 minutes a day", they had no choice. People talk as if people used them in wars so they must have been fine like they had the option to use something else but persisted with the mechanical.

You'll notice today that the majority of people in the military wear G-Shocks and other tough digital watches like Suuntos, or at the very least quartz analogs and not mechanical watches. Not only because they are relatively cheap but because they are more fit for purpose.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Cobia said:


> An engineer working in a bike shop as a mechanic? who works in the shock and vibration industry?
> 
> Is this meant to be comedy ?


Full time engineer, part time mechanic. Joke is on you


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Full time engineer, part time mechanic. Joke is on you


If i had a dollar for every engineer whos said to me 'im an engineer' implying they know everything, id be able to buy a new GS lol.

Engineers have been responsible for some of the biggest disasters known to man kind, all of those guys said the same thing hundreds of times in their lives.....''why you should listen to me?, im an engineer''....


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> If i had a dollar for every engineer whos said to me 'im an engineer' implying they know everything, id be able to buy a new GS lol.
> 
> Engineers have been responsible for some of the biggest disasters known to man kind, all of those guys said the same thing hundreds of times in their lives.....''why you should listen to me?, im an engineer''....


Engineers are underpaid because most of them have no idea.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Cobia said:


> If i had a dollar for every engineer whos said to me 'im an engineer' implying they know everything, id be able to buy a new GS lol.
> 
> Engineers have been responsible for some of the biggest disasters known to man kind, all of those guys said the same thing hundreds of times in their lives.....''why you should listen to me?, im an engineer''....


Ahh sour against engineers are we? Trying to take me down a notch are we?

I've heard it all before.

However, you don't know me or the work I do, so you can take a seat and chill out. Next.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

clyde_frog said:


> Actual mountain biking has an inherent high risk of you falling off your bike and constant shock and vibration going through the bike and your body, so I don't know why you would wear something so relatively fragile. Like the guy on the last page said I'd wear a G-Shock, they are made for that kind of thing. They are very hard to damage both internally and externally. But if you don't care about it getting beat up then go for it.
> 
> You'll notice today that the majority of people in the military wear G-Shocks and other tough digital watches like Suuntos, or at the very least quartz analogs and not mechanical watches. Not only because they are relatively cheap but because they are more fit for purpose.


I never usually ride with any watch besides my GShock. I rode to work yesterday and did not feel like taking 2 watches to the office - one to ride with and one to wear at work. And we all know GShocks are too hideous to wear to the office anyways

I do downhill biking and rode for abt 4 years with a Tissot T-Touch 2. It survived countless falls and crashes.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Third time lucky with my turtle padi today.
Arrived in perfect condition from Creation Watches.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Ahh sour against engineers are we? Trying to take me down a notch are we?
> 
> I've heard it all before.
> 
> However, you don't know me or the work I do, so you can take a seat and chill out. Next.



View attachment 12520241


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Ahh sour against engineers are we? Trying to take me down a notch are we?
> 
> I've heard it all before.
> 
> However, you don't know me or the work I do, so you can take a seat and chill out. Next.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Third time lucky with my turtle padi today.
> Arrived in perfect condition from Creation Watches.


Haha, awesome news, if its a well aligned model just leave it as stock this time for gods sake lol, you dont want to have to buy a forth lol.
Mate if its perfectly aligned it might be fake


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Haha, awesome news, if its a well aligned model just leave it as stock this time for gods sake lol, you dont want to have to buy a forth lol.
> Mate if its perfectly aligned it might be fake


Alignment is perfect.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 12520241


An acquaintance of mine is an engineer for Pratt Whitney and makes a buttload of dough. I don't know if I agree with the underpaid statement...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

itsajobar said:


> An acquaintance of mine is an engineer for Pratt Whitney and makes a buttload of dough. I don't know if I agree with the underpaid statement...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some are paid well but from my experience (jokes aside) with family and friends in the profession most are notoriously underpaid.

Mining Engineers here in Australia are paid well. The rest mostly mechanical, structural and electrical engineers that I know personally should be paid more but aren't for some reason.

Over supply maybe ?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 12520249


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


>


Just a bit of banter my friend, i have a healthy respect for the talents of an engineer.
Personally find the Japanese to be very good at the trade.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Just a bit of banter my friend, i have a healthy respect for the talents of an engineer.
> Personally find the Japanese to be very good at the trade.


Fair enough. I apologize for my rudeness. We're a sensitive bunch you know


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Fair enough. I apologize for my rudeness. We're a sensitive bunch you know


No need to apologise mate, its not easy to express emotions through words, all just a bit of gentle banter my friend.


----------



## colorado4wheel (Jul 14, 2014)

New Crown and Buckle Strap.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Has anybody purchased from Creation Watches before? Thinking of placing an order and wanted to get some input. Thanks


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

In love with this bracelet








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theaustinbuddha (Jan 28, 2016)

I love the bracelet too. I just wish it was easier to put on. I'm spoiled with my drilled lugs and plethora of NATOs, rubber/silicone, and leather straps. Thought about trying the Miltat option from strapcode.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AndrwTNT said:


> Has anybody purchased from Creation Watches before? Thinking of placing an order and wanted to get some input. Thanks


Yes. I just received mine this week after I had to replace my old turtle padi. I have dealt with them on 3 occasions. Once there was a slight issue with one watch and they replaced it immediately. Faster delivery, super service. Highly recommended. 

PS The padi I received this week was a J version. Perfect alignment and seamless bezel action. I know I'm lucky but it is keeping time within the second. Amazing.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Yes. I just received mine this week after I had to replace my old turtle padi. I have dealt with them on 3 occasions. Once there was a slight issue with one watch and they replaced it immediately. Faster delivery, super service. Highly recommended.
> 
> PS The padi I received this week was a J version. Perfect alignment and seamless bezel action. I know I'm lucky but it is keeping time within the second. Amazing.


Fantastic youve got a perfect one, it does happen with seiko but it should happen more. ive got a turtle that keeps almost perfect time, the other two are a tiny bit slow but seeings my rotations so big and i never wear one for more that a week, i dont wear them long enough to even notice if its 30 seconds out at the end, and then i leave em and they wind down themselves ready for next time..
Its only worth being pedantic about timing if ones wearing the same watch or two for long periods imo.

Ive bought a bout a dozen watches from creation, never had anything apart from great service and fast replies to any emails.
A few boxes have been stock no name boxes, but who cares about the box when youre saving lots of money?
Thats the trade off sometimes and its a good one imo, as long as the watch is nice im happy as Larry.
Creation get a lot of watches bulk without boxes, they come from their suppliers individually wrapped in bubble wrap, then they put them in random boxes, not all of their watches but quite a few.

Thats part of how a lot of these greys save money and are able to pass the savings on and im totally cool with that..

Are you going to mod your perfect turtle lol?


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

I feel like the turtles lost their niche


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

Anyone have pics of the Crafter Blue strap for the turtles?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

MrLinde said:


> I feel like the turtles lost their niche


How? There are some micro brands with similar cases but the turtle is a unique iconic diver.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

MrLinde said:


> I feel like the turtles lost their niche


???


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

I think I will need to pick one up soon. Cool watch.
 by barge photo


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

I think I posted in here a while ago - I finally tracked down a rubber Nato that wasn't too expensive - The Blushark Silicone Sport Strap - https://www.blusharkstraps.com/collections/silicone-sport/products/silicone-sport-gray

I like that it's a single layer under the watch, which keeps it lying flatter on my dainty wrist. It's really nice feeling material too - supple and just a bit stretchy. Even more comfortable than my other Natos. Might have to get a yellow one now...


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Why does everyone hate on the SRP bracelet. I find it lovely to wear and good looking. The pressed clasp is the only thing that lets it down. Solid end links and nothing wrong with pin and collar if you know what you're doing. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> Why does everyone hate on the SRP bracelet. I find it lovely to wear and good looking. The pressed clasp is the only thing that lets it down. Solid end links and nothing wrong with pin and collar if you know what you're doing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


I agree jimmy. When i first got them i thought is sounded a bit rattly (a good oiling fixed that0 and the pins kept literally falling out on me, it was a nightmare.
So i ended up taking them to the seiko store, Henry did them properly and theyve been great ever since.
Si in the middle of stuffing around on those bracelets i thought id order a strapcode oyster, only to fine out the stock was better for me because its chuckier/thicker and doesnt taper as much, i sent the strapcode back.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cobia said:


> I agree jimmy. When i first got them i thought is sounded a bit rattly (a good oiling fixed that0 and the pins kept literally falling out on me, it was a nightmare.
> So i ended up taking them to the seiko store, Henry did them properly and theyve been great ever since.
> Si in the middle of stuffing around on those bracelets i thought id order a strapcode oyster, only to fine out the stock was better for me because its chuckier/thicker and doesnt taper as much, i sent the strapcode back.


Long Island Watches does a great YouTube tutorial on pin and collar. No force needed and they work perfectly if you do it properly. Henry is a legend.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

I love my Strapcode Hexad on my Black Widow though.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Third time lucky. Thanks Jimmy


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I love my Strapcode Hexad on my Black Widow though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see you are wearing your gimp mask again. One of the reasons I'm not getting a crystal. Too much reflection.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I can see you are wearing your gimp mask again. One of the reasons I'm not getting a crystal. Too much reflection.


The photo was taken to purposely show reflection, it's not that reflective normally. You do you mate. I wouldn't expect good taste from someone who wore sponge kayaks and a mullet anyway.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 12527409
> 
> 
> Third time lucky. Thanks Jimmy


Thank Harold. Brought to you by the Yobokies coin edge.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> The photo was taken to purposely show reflection, it's not that reflective normally. You do you mate. I wouldn't expect good taste from someone who wore sponge kayaks and a mullet anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


You can't use my trademarked joke against me.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> You can't use my trademarked joke against me.


Lol, how do you two know each other?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Lol, how do you two know each other?


Jimmy used to do Cold Chisel covers basking at Central. I was his best customer.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> Long Island Watches does a great YouTube tutorial on pin and collar. No force needed and they work perfectly if you do it properly. Henry is a legend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Using needle nose pliers and one of the extra pins (big end) to push the collar in snug works well.

Though I nearly lost the watch the first day I wore it. It's frustrating at first but a good bracelet and I'm now really digging the polished part if the links. There is also an extra ~$90 saved in my watch fund!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

I just used two punches from memory pressed in at the same time. Absolutely, love the polished part.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Using needle nose pliers and one of the extra pins (big end) to push the collar in snug works well.
> 
> Though I nearly lost the watch the first day I wore it. It's frustrating at first but a good bracelet and I'm now really digging the polished part if the links. There is also an extra ~$90 saved in my watch fund!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


When I got my first turtle adjusting the bracelet was PIA, once I figured out what worked for me and after 3 turtles and a Sumo I love the bracelets, sure I've added a jubilee and a super oyster to two of the turtles but that was just for variety.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i keep wanting to post about the bracelet, but i always end up getting long winded and crazy. basically it comes down to, "yes the clasp is rattley and yes the extension sucks (which can be changed entirely fwiw), but overall it's totally underappreciated for being completely solid and having a _restrained_ amount of polished sections. and the pin/collar system is also underappreciated because it's super simple and very secure when you know what you're doing."


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

MDT IT said:


> View attachment 12532473


COOL! A neon tetra!

I used to breed cichlids and tetras, cats, all types of fish from the Amazon basin and South America, Aussie natives too, had three 6 foot tanks at one point and a whole host of breeding tanks and would supply a few aquariums with my stock for a few bucks on the side..
Are you into tropicals?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone have a stance on the crafter blue, I saw they are now available for the turtle, $65.00 worth it? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> Anyone have a stance on the crafter blue, I saw they are now available for the turtle, $65.00 worth it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I have a Crafter blue on my MM300 and SKX009. I personally feel they are a nice change. The curved ends and perfect fitment is what sold me on them and I have not been disappointed. I have not yet put one on my SRP777 or SRP21A yet but that is always an option I would not hesitate doing.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Vintage just like me! ;-)


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Seiko Turtle Padi by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> Anyone have a stance on the crafter blue, I saw they are now available for the turtle, $65.00 worth it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I think they are excellent. I just can't justify paying $65 for a watch that costs me $265. If they were $25 I'd get all the colors available.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Would somebody be able to direct me to a source to get a kanji wheel for my 777? Thank you!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorado4wheel (Jul 14, 2014)

Looking at a Mesh Band. I would like a nice Shark Tooth that is about 143mm.

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Sta...sh_Watch_Bracelet_p/steel-2784-20704apb-s.htm

This is all I can find and it's not a shark tooth. I also am a little torn Polished vs Satin. Pretty sure I it would be best in Satin.

So Pictures of Polished vs Satin would be great.

Shark Tooth at 143mm or so would also be great,


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

I wear a G-shock for rough duty, but I know plenty of older guys wearing old-school seikos (6309, 7002, etc.) that they bought as younger men because they "wanted a watch I could bet my life on". 

I'm sure mountain biking is hard on a mechanical watch, but I wouldn't be worried about the effects if I were you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Just received my crafterblue strap today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

FireMonk3y said:


> Just received my crafterblue strap today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! What are your initial impressions of it?


----------



## kb.watch (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

New strap for the Blue Lagoon.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

The strap came with lume.


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Modded Blue Lagoon.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

dsquared24 said:


> Awesome! What are your initial impressions of it?


I'm pretty impressed with the strap so far. Very comfortable and wears really nice. Seems to hold the watch in place, even when wore a little loose. Quality is top notch. My only complaint is the color is a little bland. Just doesn't "pop" the way I expected.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

FireMonk3y said:


> I'm pretty impressed with the strap so far. Very comfortable and wears really nice. Seems to hold the watch in place, even when wore a little loose. Quality is top notch. My only complaint is the color is a little bland. Just doesn't "pop" the way I expected.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha. Hows the figment of the curved end? Any movement or gaps? How's the install? I believe some early feedback on the skx version had these issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

dsquared24 said:


> Gotcha. Hows the figment of the curved end? Any movement or gaps? How's the install? I believe some early feedback on the skx version had these issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very tight fit, with everything lining up well. Very easy install with the drilled lugs. One thing to note, these will not fit the 6309/6306 cases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Just got my first Turtle today.. I have a question;

Is the crown normally a little rough or gritty when screwing in and out? Is there suppose to be clicking when screwing down the crown? It's almost as though it's winding as it is being screwed down. Sorry if this is a newb question but it's my first Turtle.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AndrwTNT said:


> Just got my first Turtle today.. I have a question;
> 
> Is the crown normally a little rough or gritty when screwing in and out? Is there suppose to be clicking when screwing down the crown? It's almost as though it's winding as it is being screwed down. Sorry if this is a newb question but it's my first Turtle.


Get some waxed dental floss and use it on the grooves when you open the crown. It will fix it.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

AndrwTNT said:


> It's almost as though it's winding as it is being screwed down.


That's correct. It's by design and it's supposed to do that.

Enjoy your new Turtle.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Get some waxed dental floss and use it on the grooves when you open the crown. It will fix it.


Awesome, I will do that. Thanks!



babola said:


> That's correct. It's by design and it's supposed to do that.
> 
> Enjoy your new Turtle.


Oh perfect, thanks so much for confirming that for me!


----------



## The_Horologist (Sep 17, 2017)

Awesome thread. Love the turtles. Can someone help me out though and list some of the main differences between the skx007/09 and a turtle? Still learning here thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

AndrwTNT said:


> Just got my first Turtle today.. I have a question;
> 
> Is the crown normally a little rough or gritty when screwing in and out? Is there suppose to be clicking when screwing down the crown? It's almost as though it's winding as it is being screwed down. Sorry if this is a newb question but it's my first Turtle.


Nothing to worry about, it will become very smooth soon, Galaga offered an excellent idea, use the dental floss, that works a treat although i just leave mine, the grittiness will totally go after a few time changes.
Looks great on you, whats your thoughts?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

The_Horologist said:


> Awesome thread. Love the turtles. Can someone help me out though and list some of the main differences between the skx007/09 and a turtle? Still learning here thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Turtle has hand winding and hacking in an better movement, also has drilled lugs which are a big bonus.

Case is obviously very different with the cushion on the turtle, the turtle dial and bezel is about 1mm bigger, the case 2.7mm bigger, the turtles case is also a tiny bit thicker but not much.

the turtle has a lot more substance case wise and its imo the better watch, looks is subjective and just opinion but i think the turtle looks a lot better because of the extra substance in the case, it shows the bezel off a lot better.

They are different enough to own both the skx and srp.

cheers and welcome aboard.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

babola said:


> That's correct. It's by design and it's supposed to do that.
> 
> Enjoy your new Turtle.


Spot on, it does wind as you screw it down and is meant to do that, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Don't listen to anything Cobia says. Before you know it you will own several Seiko divers and be on the lookout for your next one.


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Don't listen to anything Cobia says. Before you know it you will own several Seiko divers and be on the lookout for your next one.


Haha, Seiko should be paying me a commission!

At the very least call their next diver the Cobia lol


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Don't listen to anything Cobia says. Before you know it you will own several Seiko divers and be on the lookout for your next one.


Haha, Seiko should be paying me a commission!

At the very least call their next diver the Cobia lol


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Nothing to worry about, it will become very smooth soon, Galaga offered an excellent idea, use the dental floss, that works a treat although i just leave mine, the grittiness will totally go after a few time changes.
> Looks great on you, whats your thoughts?


Thank you!

I absolutely love it so far. I feel like it fits my wrist even better than my skx007. It never used to appeal to be, although neither did the Tuna, but recently I'd been lusting for one and after a few months had passed from the SBBN033 purchase I figured this would be perfect option. I can already tell it's going to be hard to rotate out of..


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

AndrwTNT said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I absolutely love it so far. I feel like it fits my wrist even better than my skx007. It never used to appeal to be, although neither did the Tuna, but recently I'd been lusting for one and after a few months had passed from the SBBN033 purchase I figured this would be perfect option. I can already tell it's going to be hard to rotate out of..


Good to hear, because of the upturned edges in the underside of the case, this is the most comfortable diver ive ever worn, its the perfect watch to wear around at home because of this, i wear em to bed and dont realise its on.
Since i got a few turtles my other watches havnt been getting much time either, its very close to a perfect watch for me.


----------



## The_Horologist (Sep 17, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Turtle has hand winding and hacking in an better movement, also has drilled lugs which are a big bonus.
> 
> Case is obviously very different with the cushion on the turtle, the turtle dial and bezel is about 1mm bigger, the case 2.7mm bigger, the turtles case is also a tiny bit thicker but not much.
> 
> ...


Great breakdown. Thanks. I guess ill do some more homework of my own and keep an eye out for the right one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smansour (Sep 30, 2017)

B1ff_77 said:


> The 775 always looks amazing in photos, but I just didn't love it on the wrist so moved it on. The 777 has stuck around, with some slight mods. Whenever I look at this thread though I wish I still had the gilt!
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12510617&d=1505574634"]
> 
> ...


Sorry for off topic message!

hi @bff1_77, I'm trying to contact you through private messages regarding your Tudor bracelet as I need to buy it. 
can you please reply back to me?


----------



## colorado4wheel (Jul 14, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/4544349?page=1

Did a review of the DLW Ceramic Bezel and Sapphire Crystal.


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

^^^fantastic looking mod. Basically perfect imo.


----------



## colorado4wheel (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks man. Very pleased. Wish I knew how to make the picture show properly.



Skim_Milk said:


> ^^^fantastic looking mod. Basically perfect imo.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

zimbe today


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Love that Z ^


----------



## stonerider (Sep 13, 2017)

Here's my Turtles...









All of them have misaligned chapter ring at the 12 noon mark, LOL. Manufactured dates are, July 2016, August 2016, and December 2016. I bought them brand new last month, September 2017. The blue one, far right, is Made-in-Japan, the other two are K1 models. K1 models have smoother crown action, but J1 model has smoother bezel action, not by much but I can still feel it. No sense in paying $40 premium for a J1 model, in my view. These are the most comfortable watches I've worn. I have an Omega Seamaster that I bought in 1997, I believe it is the original James Bond model. I prefer my Seiko turtles.


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Good to hear, because of the upturned edges in the underside of the case, this is the most comfortable diver ive ever worn, its the perfect watch to wear around at home because of this, i wear em to bed and dont realise its on.
> Since i got a few turtles my other watches havnt been getting much time either, its very close to a perfect watch for me.


Ditto! I got my turtle in June. Up until then I rotated from one watch to another several times a week. But since it arrived, the turtle has barely been off my wrist. That's four plus months with essentially one watch! Totally unheard of for me!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

Joined the turtle club yesterday with the batman. I ordered the Uncle Seiko waffle strap to go with it and really like what it does for the overall look.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

gaoxing84 said:


> zimbe today


Nice! you got rid of that cyclops, right? Looks much better now.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Turtle hanging

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Horologist (Sep 17, 2017)

countingseconds said:


> Nice! you got rid of that cyclops, right? Looks much better now.


 Nice


----------



## Beau M (Aug 24, 2017)

I tried my ninja turtle on a canvas strap, but it was a little too scratchy.



















Now I have it on a plain black nato and love it. I'm finding I'm a big nato fan.


----------



## The_Horologist (Sep 17, 2017)

gaoxing84 said:


> zimbe today


That grey dial and chapter ring with the white bezel is stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a sapphire for my 777 that is as close to the poem mineral crystal (ok if there is a slight dome) but with NO color AR coating and NO top edge bevel? Crystal Times CT057 no AR coating looks as close as I'd want but worried there will be too much of a bevel. Or would the CT076 be the better option?

Thank you!


----------



## colorado4wheel (Jul 14, 2014)

Look at DLW. Slight dome, Sapphire, Internal AR coating.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

gaoxing84 said:


> zimbe today


How is the SRP Zimbue finish?

Sandblated ?


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

colorado4wheel said:


> Look at DLW. Slight dome, Sapphire, Internal AR coating.


I checked that one out but it appears to have a blue AR coating..


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Not an everyday combo, but sometimes i just do crazy things in the name of "fun" =)


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

I've gone back to a 6309 homage after finally laying my hands on an original SKX173 seconds hand. Tried an aftermarket version and was not impressed with the awful lume - this one's a keeper


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

B1ff_77 said:


> I've gone back to a 6309 homage after finally laying my hands on an original SKX173 seconds hand. Tried an aftermarket version and was not impressed with the awful lume - this one's a keeper
> 
> View attachment 12555925


Nice! So the lume is a good match? That's why I don't care for aftermarket hands, I'm a lume junkie.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

B1ff_77 said:


> I've gone back to a 6309 homage after finally laying my hands on an original SKX173 seconds hand. Tried an aftermarket version and was not impressed with the awful lume - this one's a keeper


Nice! So the lume is a good match? That's why I don't care for aftermarket hands, I'm a lume junkie.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

turtle J lume shot


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

Been awhile since last used, this is just so comfortable on the wrist


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Here´s my Padi in action.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

I thought I could put up with the aftermarket ones having weak lume, but the glow was almost non existent and colour of the paint didn't even match in daylight. Now it's all good:











biscuit141 said:


> Nice! So the lume is a good match? That's why I don't care for aftermarket hands, I'm a lume junkie.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## colorado4wheel (Jul 14, 2014)

I don?t notice that on my watch. I posted picture in the Seiko reviews section.


----------



## colorado4wheel (Jul 14, 2014)

I don?t notice that on my watch. I posted picture in the Seiko reviews section. If you want more pictures.



AndrwTNT said:


> colorado4wheel said:
> 
> 
> > Look at DLW. Slight dome, Sapphire, Internal AR coating.
> ...





colorado4wheel said:


> I don?t notice that on my watch. I posted picture in the Seiko reviews section.


----------



## Bogs Diamond (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Steel turtle as it lives and breathes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

colorado4wheel said:


> I don?t notice that on my watch. I posted picture in the Seiko reviews section. If you want more pictures.


Maybe it is new. It's listed as Blue AR coating on their website. I ended up getting a flat sapphire from Crystal Times. Excited to get it in!



CharlieSanders said:


> Steel turtle as it lives and breathes


AWESOME!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Want to mod my turttle to batman, good idea or bad?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

skkali168 said:


> Want to mod my turttle to batman, good idea or bad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea. The true Pepsi turtle is the Padi with the blue dial.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Good idea. The true Pepsi turtle is the Padi with the blue dial.


X2 - Go for it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

is the the gold turtle before?? 


CharlieSanders said:


> Steel turtle as it lives and breathes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

champ13 said:


> is the the gold turtle before??


Yeap it is originally a SRP775 with steel bezel insert from yobokies










Something for today!


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

There is no way in my mind a stainless insert should work with the gold - but it does! Looks great



CharlieSanders said:


> Yeap it is originally a SRP775 with steel bezel insert from yobokies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Padi









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

B1ff_77 said:


> I thought I could put up with the aftermarket ones having weak lume, but the glow was almost non existent and colour of the paint didn't even match in daylight. Now it's all good:
> 
> View attachment 12558369


Which aftermarket seconds hand was it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Turtle ? Yes! ;-)


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Good idea. The true Pepsi turtle is the Padi with the blue dial.


However, the 'true Pepsi turtle' can look great as a Batman too....









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> However, the 'true Pepsi turtle' can look great as a Batman too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a yobokies coin edge bezel? Looks amazing.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Is that a yobokies coin edge bezel? Looks amazing.


Bwahaahaha. Definitely not! One Second Closer (Dr Seikostain) FTW!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> However, the 'true Pepsi turtle' can look great as a Batman too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks the shiz man! very tastefully done.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

CharlieSanders said:


> Steel turtle as it lives and breathes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is properly sexy looking!


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Turtle Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

From yobokies. Didn't think it would bother me but turns out I've gotten way more OCD than i realised. I blame this forum....



Ajmercado said:


> Which aftermarket seconds hand was it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

mkeric1 said:


> View attachment 12564539


Are these MM300 hands? They look great!


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

countingseconds said:


> Are these MM300 hands? They look great!


they are 6105 hands bought from harold at yabookies bezel insert from dlw and domed sapphire from crystaltimes 
i had it done locally in houston at watch tech 
lume is very good on the hands which is suprising for aftermarket and harold is great to deal with


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

Batman


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Taking a rest from a long week...


----------



## cms1974 (Mar 22, 2014)

The batmans are now kinda hard to find. Anyone have a good source?


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Friday


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

cms1974 said:


> The batmans are now kinda hard to find. Anyone have a good source?


I bought mine HERE.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Some late Saturday morning coffee









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Blue Lagoon model? Worth picking up?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Blue Lagoon model? Worth picking up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I think Yes! I have one and I love it! I modded mine with a coin edge bezel, and DD crystal! In my opinion this and the PADI model are the nicest! But I'd like to get them all!!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

herbenero said:


> I think Yes! I have one and I love it! I modded mine with a coin edge bezel, and DD crystal! In my opinion this and the PADI model are the nicest! But I'd like to get them all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the brand on that light blue strap for your Blue Lagoon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

My PADI



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

hopscottch said:


> What is the brand on that light blue strap for your Blue Lagoon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blue Shark.
Very nice straps!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

No watch pops like the Padi on a great day.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Galaga said:


> No watch pops like the Padi on a great day.


I am a repeat offender on this one. Also mulling over the Blue Lagoon Turtle to go with my similarly themed Samurai.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AndrwTNT said:


> Friday


That's such a stunning pic. Is that turtle all standard ?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> No watch pops like the Padi on a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> That's such a stunning pic. Is that turtle all standard ?


Yes thats the stock 777, great picture from Andrew.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

With the dressy nato


----------



## Killintime (May 15, 2008)

I need to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

If the Seiko reissue 6105 (Willard) doesn’t come out next year the SRP777 will be the next turtle I acquire and I only want it on rubber.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Galaga said:


> That's such a stunning pic. Is that turtle all standard ?





Cobia said:


> Yes thats the stock 777, great picture from Andrew.


Yup, it's stock accept for an upgraded sapphire crystal. Thank you both for the kind words!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> If the Seiko reissue 6105 (Willard) doesn't come out next year the SRP777 will be the next turtle I acquire and I only want it on rubber.


Dont count out the gilt 775, its absolutely stunning in hand, gilt divers are hard to find done well, the 775 is done very tastefully.
It just keeps growing on me, its a definite never sell in my collection, wear it all the time.
777 is very nice too, more classic and true to the original than the gilt.
If and when the willards released, it will most certainly be released at Basel, just depends on what year that is, we still might have to wait a few years yet, i dont think they will overlap the turtle too quickly with it, unless they put it out with a premium pricetag.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AndrwTNT said:


> Yup, it's stock accept for an upgraded sapphire crystal. Thank you both for the kind words!


What type of crystal did you pop in?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Dont count out the gilt 775, its absolutely stunning in hand, gilt divers are hard to find done well, the 775 is done very tastefully.
> It just keeps growing on me, its a definite never sell in my collection, wear it all the time.
> 777 is very nice too, more classic and true to the original than the gilt.
> If and when the willards released, it will most certainly be released at Basel, just depends on what year that is, we still might have to wait a few years yet, i dont think they will overlap the turtle too quickly with it, unless they put it out with a premium pricetag.


I reckon the 775 would look great on a strapcode super jubilee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I reckon the 775 would look great on a strapcode super jubilee.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree, im not a two tone kinda guy but a fellow forum member did this, looks smart.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Time for a leather NATO


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

hopscottch said:


> What is the brand on that light blue strap for your Blue Lagoon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Hopscottch! 
I made a mistake! I thought you were inquiring about the bond strap. I believe the light blue strap is this one here!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

herbenero said:


> Hey Hopscottch!
> I made a mistake! I thought you were inquiring about the bond strap. I believe the light blue strap is this one here!
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. Thanks for following up. I searched everywhere and couldn't find a blue strap like yours.

I have that exact strap from NATO strap co and I'm not sure it's the same one. Yours appears much more blue whereas the one in the link that I have is definitely gray with some bluishness to it.

But maybe it was just the lighting of your photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

hopscottch said:


> Haha. Thanks for following up. I searched everywhere and couldn't find a blue strap like yours.
> 
> I have that exact strap from NATO strap co and I'm not sure it's the same one. Yours appears much more blue whereas the one in the link that I have is definitely gray with some bluishness to it.
> 
> ...


Try BLUE SHARK !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Galaga said:


> What type of crystal did you pop in?


I got the CT076 from Crystal Times in there. Basically the exact OEM dimensions but sapphire. I fell in love with stock look of the 777 so I wanted to keep it looking exactly the same just a little extra peace of mind


----------



## jdog19 (Oct 21, 2014)

B1ff_77 said:


> Time for a leather NATO
> 
> View attachment 12581289


Nice


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

turtle with nato


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

Vibrant and attention grabbing pic!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Surprise about 1 minute in ;-)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Old boy leading the pack...


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I thought I would be modding mine immediately with at the very least a Sapphire crystal and maybe bezel, bezel insert, second hand & crown but this thing is nice just the way it is. Still looks great and is getting lots of wrist time after 4 months of mostly every day wear.


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

SRP779 mixed with SKX173









@dallaswatchherd (Instagram)


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Blue faces


----------



## Beau M (Aug 24, 2017)

Rockin greenie today. Love the turtle, but I'm trying to limit my watch count and this one isn't getting much wrist time.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

SRP789K2

What a killer watch!


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

Delete


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Galaga said:


> No watch pops like the Padi on a great day.


You sir must be of fine breeding and impeccable taste. Hahahaha.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ebenke said:


> You sir must be of fine breeding and impeccable taste. Hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shazam brother !!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Shazam brother !!


Just got your namesake Galaga for my PS4 for $7.95, going to smash it later.
You got a PS4 in the house?


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Turtle on a mesh


----------



## stonerider (Sep 13, 2017)

luv my new srpa21 PADI turtle!

Alignment is almost perfect, only noticable under a loupe, bezel action is a bit tight but I'd prefer tight than loose since it will loosen up as time goes by, crown action is smooth. Of the 4 turtles re-issues I have, this is the best one. Mfg date is July 2017.


----------



## nerip (Sep 24, 2017)

nice


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Just got your namesake Galaga for my PS4 for $7.95, going to smash it later.
> You got a PS4 in the house?


Of course. I used to have all the classic games on the PS3 console. That sound that Galaga makes before you play is so nostalgic to me.

Which is another reason why all my watches have some type of sentimental value and a reminder of the past. Anything 70's to 90's I'm a sucker for.

Greatest time to be alive in my opinion. Just need to find that Delorean so I can get back there.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Of course. I used to have all the classic games on the PS3 console. That sound that Galaga makes before you play is so nostalgic to me.
> 
> Which is another reason why all my watches have some type of sentimental value and a reminder of the past. Anything 70's to 90's I'm a sucker for.
> 
> Greatest time to be alive in my opinion. Just need to find that Delorean so I can get back there.


Same, im trapped in the years 75-90 in my head too lol, it was a great time to be alive in Australia


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Same, im trapped in the years 75-90 in my head too lol, it was a great time to be alive in Australia


During that time the only watches that I consistently saw people wearing were Omegas, Seikos, Casios and Citizens. The occasional knob had a Rolex but I always assumed it was fake.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Saw a brand new 777 for sale on eBay for AU$350. Was about to pull the trigger but decided against it. I only need one and nothing beats the padi IMHO. 

I do have an original turtle rubber strap kindly given to me by JimmyMack75. Will be wearing it this summer.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Saw a brand new 777 for sale on eBay for AU$350. Was about to pull the trigger but decided against it. I only need one and nothing beats the padi IMHO.
> 
> I do have an original turtle rubber strap kindly given to me by JimmyMack75. Will be wearing it this summer.


You can definitely do with more than one turtle 

Its almost the perfect watch for me, i wont be stopping at 3 either lol.

If these were out when i came into the hobby they would have saved me from buying a few watches i never grew to love and saved me a lot of dollars experimenting.

Its the type of watch that for the price point theres nothing to regret of feel guilty buying them, they can be flipped for hardly a loss or be modded or given away or handed down.

These are imo the best thing Seiko did for a long time.

Looking forward to seeing pics of your new classic 777 , after all, the PADI with its red highlights on the chapter ring and hand is a tad modern/vintage, the 777 is the full vintage look, you need a Seiko with the real retro true to original vibe, thats the 777 and i know its calling out to you for that reason


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

And another thing I prefer the flat hardlex crystal than a domed sapphire on turtles. 

Don’t mind the sapphire on a SKX but on a turtle it’s not required as the flatness makes the dial at least on a PADI pop more without reflective distortion that a domed sapphire can do.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> You can definitely do with more than one turtle
> 
> Its almost the perfect watch for me, i wont be stopping at 3 either lol.
> 
> ...


The next Seiko black diver I buy will be a Willard reissue.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> And another thing I prefer the flat hardlex crystal than a domed sapphire on turtles.
> 
> Don't mind the sapphire on a SKX but on a turtle it's not required as the flatness makes the dial at least on a PADI pop more without reflective distortion that a domed sapphire can do.


Thats the only reason id ever swap out a Hardlex, for a dome of some type but i like a flat crystal more too, preferable one thats slightly below the bezel like the turtle for protection for the crystal.
Youre right, the domes can get a bit annoying with the distortion although they are good to view underwater.
Ive got a bad habit of grazing domes against brick walls or sandstone, both of those things can and will scratch sapphire if its hard enough.


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Modded Tortuga, on Nato Zulu.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Walking to pick my daughter up from Kindergarten at the neighborhood school.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cms1974 (Mar 22, 2014)

I really want to buy a Turtle, but I am considering ditching my automatic collection in favor of quartz owing to the fact that I don't wear a watch during the week long enough to keep an auto powered. Sure, I could get a winder...decisions!


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

cms1974 said:


> I really want to buy a Turtle, but I am considering ditching my automatic collection in favor of quartz owing to the fact that I don't wear a watch during the week long enough to keep an auto powered. Sure, I could get a winder...decisions!


You answered your own dilemma: a watch winder would take care of that problem pretty easily


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

cms1974 said:


> I really want to buy a Turtle, but I am considering ditching my automatic collection in favor of quartz owing to the fact that I don't wear a watch during the week long enough to keep an auto powered. Sure, I could get a winder...decisions!


You dont need a winder, just wear it and wind it and reset it when you want to use it, its not a big deal.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Cobia said:


> You dont need a winder, just wear it and wind it and reset it when you want to use it, its not a big deal.


Exactly this. It's what I've been doing with my SKX009 for nearly 17 years and it's still running like a beast and has full water resistance for the ocean... and not a single service to its name. I think the Turtle will have the same durability. So: set to wear as needed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

Still in honeymoon phase


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## boossard (Aug 22, 2017)

This thread convinced me I needed an upgrade from my SKX- have a 777 coming from Gnomon next week and I can’t wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

pepepatryk said:


> Still in honeymoon phase


I think this is my second favorite color way in the turtle. Nice watch


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

pepepatryk said:


> Still in honeymoon phase


Very nice! Don't expect the honeymoon to come to an end anytime soon! (I speak from experience!)


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Thats the only reason id ever swap out a Hardlex, for a dome of some type but i like a flat crystal more too, preferable one thats slightly below the bezel like the turtle for protection for the crystal.
> Youre right, the domes can get a bit annoying with the distortion although they are good to view underwater.
> Ive got a bad habit of grazing domes against brick walls or sandstone, both of those things can and will scratch sapphire if its hard enough.


I somewhat disagree with Galaga. A domed sapphire with blue AR makes the PADI blue dial pop like nothing else. But I just can't leave Seikos stock! It's a disease....









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

pepepatryk said:


> Still in honeymoon phase


Batman and Coke Turtles are truly special, indeed.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I somewhat disagree with Galaga. A domed sapphire with blue AR makes the PADI blue dial pop like nothing else. But I just can't leave Seikos stock! It's a disease....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the same table that Yakuza dude cut off his pinky when we suggested that Rolex was better than Grand Seiko?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I somewhat disagree with Galaga. A domed sapphire with blue AR makes the PADI blue dial pop like nothing else. But I just can't leave Seikos stock! It's a disease....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very tastefully done Jimmy, both of these are very nice, nice wood on that table too.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

pepepatryk said:


> Still in honeymoon phase


Very nice mate, a batman might be the next cab off the rank for me too, i wasnt sure if i liked the blue hand to start but now im liking it because its a bit different, i didnt think id like the red on on the padi but i liked it straight away.
Still on the honeymoon stage with all my turtles nearly a year later, love em and having a few never leads to you getting bored of one, feels like i put a new one on every time.
Congrats nice choice


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

6306 6309







Marcelo
__________________


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BREAKING SEIKO NEWS !! HUMUNGOUS NEWS !!

Very early developments atm but if you pop over to the 'new and upcoming seiko' thread youll see a picture of a JUNIOR TURTLE thats 42.3mm, with a 3 oclock crown, cyclops on the leaked picture.
Then theres a screenshot from facebook from the citizen emporium with new models listed for pre order, many are saying they think its fake, i think it might be legit.
The smaller wristed guys should be happy.


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

Can You post this screenshot?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

BREAKING SEIKO NEWS !! HUMUNGOUS NEWS !!

Very early developments atm but if you pop over to the 'new and upcoming seiko' thread youll see a picture of a JUNIOR TURTLE thats 42.3mm, with a 3 oclock crown, cyclops on the leaked picture.
Then theres a screenshot from facebook from the citizen emporium with new models listed for pre order, many are saying they think its fake, i think it might be legit.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Turtle with dome sapphire n strapcode jubilee bracelet









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## rayofpwn (Jun 18, 2015)

Waiting for a big interview with the best partner.

Happy Turtle Tuesday guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

Classing up my SRP789 with a Di-Modell Chronissimo


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

mms said:


> BREAKING SEIKO NEWS !! HUMUNGOUS NEWS !!
> 
> Very early developments atm but if you pop over to the 'new and upcoming seiko' thread youll see a picture of a JUNIOR TURTLE thats 42.3mm, with a 3 oclock crown, cyclops on the leaked picture.
> Then theres a screenshot from facebook from the citizen emporium with new models listed for pre order, many are saying they think its fake, i think it might be legit.
> ...


To me, it looks very much like a Recraft type that's been already done. I might be wrong, of course


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

countingseconds said:


> To me, it looks very much like a Recraft type that's been already done. I might be wrong, of course


it's nowhere near the same case of the Turtle, right? totally different sides, not curved to the wrist, etc? don't get why people would liken it to the Turtle just because it has a cushion case shape.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mms said:


> BREAKING SEIKO NEWS !! HUMUNGOUS NEWS !!
> 
> Very early developments atm but if you pop over to the 'new and upcoming seiko' thread youll see a picture of a JUNIOR TURTLE thats 42.3mm, with a 3 oclock crown, cyclops on the leaked picture.
> Then theres a screenshot from facebook from the citizen emporium with new models listed for pre order, many are saying they think its fake, i think it might be legit.
> ...


No this isnt it, i didnt put this picture up, this has been around for ages, id not class it as a turtle because its not a dive watch, the name turtle applies to divers imo, every watch with a cusion case is not a turtle.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Padi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Delije said:


> Padi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A true man's watch.


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Galaga said:


> A true man's watch.


You're not wrong Galaga

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> A true man's watch.


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

PADI , Hell yea !!.

Beanerds.


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

And again today









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

New strap

Vs. The prior BluShark Orca









Kind of prefer the BluShark tbh


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Did you change the crystal Delije?


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Did you change the crystal Delije?


No buddy its all standard

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> View attachment 12609291
> 
> 
> New strap
> ...


I second the Blue Shark ! 
I own an asortment of Clockwork Synergy, and Blue Shark straps.
I love the quality of the B S straps!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I asked a few pages back but can't find it now. There was a flat rubber strap with some vertical indents like a traditional diving strap which suits the PADI perfectly. I remember it has two different type of blue colours. One was royal blue and the other lighter. Anyone know the name of that rubber strap or have a link?


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Was it like This? 
If so try Orbis Morgan.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boossard (Aug 22, 2017)

It's here! Went for it and purchased a new J version with great alignment and running +3 sec/day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

herbenero said:


> Was it like This?
> If so try Orbis Morgan.
> 
> 
> ...


No mate. Had the lines but not the large rectangular squares. I think the name had an Italian sounding name. Possibly starting with B.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Galaga said:


> No mate. Had the lines but not the large rectangular squares. I think the name had an Italian sounding name. Possibly starting with B.


Bonetto Cinturini ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Galaga said:


> No mate. Had the lines but not the large rectangular squares. I think the name had an Italian sounding name. Possibly starting with B.


Bonetto Cinturini?

http://www.bonettocinturini.it/en/


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

brandon\ said:


> Bonetto Cinturini?
> 
> http://www.bonettocinturini.it/en/


Bingo. Thank you!! Can I used the existing pins ?


----------



## emale (Jun 9, 2008)

Galaga said:


> Bingo. Thank you!! Can I used the existing pins ?


I have a couple Bonetto straps , the Seiko turtle fat spring bars are a very tight fit .

Once you out the bars in the strap, its going to be hard to pull them out.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

boossard said:


> It's here! Went for it and purchased a new J version with great alignment and running +3 sec/day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a winner! Congrats.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah, there's usually a Black Friday sale........ so I'll hold off on any new straps until then 

But it'll probably be w/ BluShark


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> View attachment 12609291
> 
> 
> New strap
> ...


I really like this camo one, do they sell them in zulu's? 
Im a sucker for camo if its done well, the camo print here is known as digital desert camo, the digital camos are very cool.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Cobia said:


> I really like this camo one, do they sell them in zulu's?
> Im a sucker for camo if its done well, the camo print here is known as digital desert camo, the digital camos are very cool.


I think digital camo looks great as well and conversely I'm not a huge fan of regular camo 

This is the strap I bought(the premium version)
https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/nato-straps/premium-nato/desert-camo-premium-nato-strap/
It costs $5 more than the regular version and doesn't feel premium at all........ so I'd save a bit and buy the regular version.
https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/nato-straps/raf-nato/desert-camo-raf-nato-watch-strap/

and their other Desert Camo's
https://www.clockworksynergy.com/?s=desert+camo&post_type=product

It's better than Cheapest Nato Straps..... but not BluShark quality (Also, unsure on shipping out of the states).

Use coupon code:
watchuseek15 for 15% from them. 
https://www.clockworksynergy.com/
WUS PAGE that they're active on: https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/clo...es-collaborations-3811426-8.html#post44391415
WUS PAGE members talk about them: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/shout-out-clockwork-synergy-4537641-3.html#post44418295


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Let me say something. I admire a good turtle diver as much and maybe even more than some supposed high end divers. They just have personality that other divers do not have.

I’ve thought about it. I think it’s the cushion case and how although large can be worn by almost anyone.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> I think digital camo looks great as well and conversely I'm not a huge fan of regular camo
> 
> This is the strap I bought(the premium version)
> https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/nato-straps/premium-nato/desert-camo-premium-nato-strap/
> ...


Thanks for the info bro, very kind of you, i couldnt find any zulus on their site?
I like the 5 ring zulus with the big round rings instead of the squarer thiner nato style.
I find the chunky zulu rings compliment the larger stainless cases of divers, they are a lot more robust and just look better for mine, they also have a better fit for me, but i think i might be in the minority because the natos are very popular.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Thanks for the info bro, very kind of you, i couldnt find any zulus on their site?
> I like the 5 ring zulus with the big round rings instead of the squarer thiner nato style.
> I find the chunky zulu rings compliment the larger stainless cases of divers, they are a lot more robust and just look better for mine, they also have a better fit for me, but i think i might be in the minority because the natos are very popular.


Yeah, no Zulu unfortunately.... I've never owned a Zulu but I'll have to try it out at some point.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Let me say something. I admire a good turtle diver as much and maybe even more than some supposed high end divers. They just have personality that other divers do not have.
> 
> I've thought about it. I think it's the cushion case and how although large can be worn by almost anyone.


Agree, for me seiko divers have a warmth and personality of their own, a lot of high end divers and even some micros leave me feeling cold, and the price and style of many high end divers detracts from what divers are all about, they end up being just expensive jewellery that one has to pay silly amounts to maintain, ive got better things to spend my money on, like more seikos 
I dont buy watches to buy maintenance and be locked into the never ending cycle of expensive servicing, those companies have the customers by the balls as soon as they walk out the door with their new watches.

Youre right on the cushion case, it gives the bezel a lot more visual depth, gives the watch a lot of substance, i love a good cushion case, i like these turtles better than about 95% of high end divers out there.


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

Love the limited Silver Zimbe and the vintage 6309 series.


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

BTW, did 6105 counting as Turtle series??


----------



## TonyCH (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

^ nice beezel. Where's it from?


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

On the loving of the PADI Turtle ,

Last night at our darts night at the local Pub we hosted another team and when I was at the bar getting a beer a fellow from the other team came up beside me and lo and behold ! he was wearing his Padi Turtle Pepsi on its standard bracelet and I had mine on its Nato ,, , sweet .

I looked over and said ' PADI Turttle ' ? and he replied ' yes and I just love it ' , don't wear it much as I don't want to damage it so I showed him mine and said don't worry about damage as these are super solid watches that are made for abuse and take it in their stride so I took mine off and showed it to him and said for a year now I dive , mow lawns , work on my bikes and car with this and its still like new , so just wear and show off your beautiful watch ,,,, 

,,, ' These are special ' .

I think I made his night that someone noticed his beautiful new PADI but if you know em , you love em .

Here is mine on its dark blue CF , I also told him these are ' Strap Monsters ' ,,,what ? he asked so I showed him the drilled lug's and using one of my darts ( perfect for this ) popped the Nato off in 15 seconds ,,, he was impressed .

Beanerds.


----------



## TonyCH (Jul 16, 2016)

MarcoM said:


> ^ nice beezel. Where's it from?


Dr. Seikostein, The Super Coin One - Polished


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

beanerds said:


> On the loving of the PADI Turtle ,
> 
> Last night at our darts night at the local Pub we hosted another team and when I was at the bar getting a beer a fellow from the other team came up beside me and lo and behold ! he was wearing his Padi Turtle Pepsi on its standard bracelet and I had mine on its Nato ,, , sweet .
> 
> ...


Haha cool story - I'm gonna keep an eye out for for your PADI turtle next time I'm sinking pints... if I see one I'll give a shout to see if it's you :-!


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

View attachment 12610367


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

PADI BRO. and the time is ? 
Beanerds.


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

SEIKO Midnight ,,, 
Love it as its real time .

Beanerds .


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I have been wearing mine A LOT since getting it about 3 months ago or so


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

My Padi and my buddies Blue Lagoon. I want A Blue Lagoon so badly now








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

wow


ChristopherChia said:


>


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> I think digital camo looks great as well and conversely I'm not a huge fan of regular camo
> 
> This is the strap I bought(the premium version)
> https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/nato-straps/premium-nato/desert-camo-premium-nato-strap/
> ...


I think "premium" in this case, and with a lot of nato brands out there, just means they have stitched the hardware into place compared to heat fusing them, essentially melting the nylon together. It's sturdier but material is same.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

patton250:
Try to find an SRP 777 in my town!!! Impossible.
So I've changed my focus to a Seiko Samurai.
Hard to find also.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Spencer70 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate, any chance of a few more pics from above with them both next to each other to get an idea of size?
cheers


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

No problem 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

I've gotta do some gardening now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Turtle down at the docks!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pepsi V Coke


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Pepsi V Coke
> 
> View attachment 12614579


Now thats a mans mans watch!, perfect size on you too.
Where are you here?
I gotta be honest, i like it more than the PO, apples and oranges but i like it a lot more.
I suppose the POs better for the office though.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Now thats a mans mans watch!, perfect size on you too.
> Where are you here?
> I gotta be honest, i like it more than the PO, apples and oranges but i like it a lot more.
> I suppose the POs better for the office though.


I'm in Kurnell of all places.
Some cool dudes opened up a cafe/bar at the end of the main drag. It's called Cook at Kurnell. Basically a caravan serving food and frappes. Very Byron Bay.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I'm in Kurnell of all places.
> Some cool dudes opened up a cafe/bar at the end of the main drag. It's called Cook at Kurnell. Basically a caravan serving food and frappes. Very Byron Bay.


Exactly where i thought you were, ive sat at that very table, nice spot.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Exactly where i thought you were, ive sat at that very table, nice spot.


Have you seen what they've done at Greenhills Beach and Shearwater? I went there today. They reckon the houses on the hill at Shearwater overlooking Elouera and Wanda beach will be commanding $6million. That's serious coin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

rockmastermike said:


>


Stunning, one of the best ive seen, lovely work.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you but I can't take credit - I bought it like this and really enjoy wearing it


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

mine in the dark


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

I see your point, Cobia! What are the 5% of high end divers you like better?


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey Cobia- I totally agree with you on the bang for buck greatness of Seiko divers. Just curious-which are the 5% of high end divers you like better than Seiko?


Cobia said:


> Agree, for me seiko divers have a warmth and personality of their own, a lot of high end divers and even some micros leave me feeling cold, and the price and style of many high end divers detracts from what divers are all about, they end up being just expensive jewellery that one has to pay silly amounts to maintain, ive got better things to spend my money on, like more seikos
> I dont buy watches to buy maintenance and be locked into the never ending cycle of expensive servicing, those companies have the customers by the balls as soon as they walk out the door with their new watches.
> 
> Youre right on the cushion case, it gives the bezel a lot more visual depth, gives the watch a lot of substance, i love a good cushion case, i like these turtles better than about 95% of high end divers out there.


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Stunning, one of the best ive seen, lovely work.


Which bracelet is that? Looks great!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

reeder1 said:


> Hey Cobia- I totally agree with you on the bang for buck greatness of Seiko divers. Just curious-which are the 5% of high end divers you like better than Seiko?


I meant to say 100%


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

wow


rockmastermike said:


>


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

champ13 said:


> wow


Thanks, Champ


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Once you pop, you can't stop...









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rockmastermike said:


>


Hey Mike

Super Jubilee? What type of coin edge bezel is it and lastly did you change the crystal?

Great look by the way.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

The 51/53are super nice watches, but upon seeing it next to the turtle I’m still digging the turtle more and for much less $$$.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Scout said:


> The 51/53are super nice watches, but upon seeing it next to the turtle I'm still digging the turtle more and for much less $$$.


I tried the 051 today at the Sydney Seiko Boutique and was a bit underwhelmed to be honest.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I tried the 051 today at the Sydney Seiko Boutique and was a bit underwhelmed to be honest.


Really? what were you underwhelmed with? size, case, black dial?
Underwhelmed enough to not get the blue?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Really? what were you underwhelmed with? size, case, black dial?
> Underwhelmed enough to not get the blue?


It wears big and the hands are a little gimmicky. It was covered in all that plastic which at my age made me squint even more.

Maybe the blue will be nicer (which they confirmed they will not be getting, apparently Regal Jewelers will be next week) but if you look at them properly the turtle 777 which a member just posted with the jubilee bracelet looks better in every way. Below is the one I tried today.









Now compare it to this masterpiece:









Game over. Turtle wins.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> It wears big and the hands are a little gimmicky. It was covered in all that plastic which at my age made me squint even more.
> 
> Maybe the blue will be nicer (which they confirmed they will not be getting, apparently Regal Jewelers will be next week) but if you look at them properly the turtle 777 which a member just posted with the jubilee bracelet looks better in every way. Below is the one I tried today.
> 
> ...


Interesting, but i will say seiko watches all look average with the plastic on, you dont get the shine and rich black.
My 775 looks very average with the plastic on, it really is another watch with it off.
I like the cushion case of the turtle a lot more too, and the classic seiko hands but its really just personal preference i suppose..
I still think it looks like a very nice watch the one you tried on today, looks good on you.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Galaga said:


> It wears big and the hands are a little gimmicky. It was covered in all that plastic which at my age made me squint even more.
> 
> Maybe the blue will be nicer (which they confirmed they will not be getting, apparently Regal Jewelers will be next week) but if you look at them properly the turtle 777 which a member just posted with the jubilee bracelet looks better in every way. Below is the one I tried today.
> 
> ...


That "masterpiece" has been customized. The bracelet, bezel and, I'm assuming, crystal are not original. Not a fair comparison.

I have both the turtle and the sbdc051. Though I absolutely love them both, the 051 is a cut above in both fit and finish. It's a beautiful piece. I compare it more to an omega.

That's not to say that the turtle can't be classed up. I made similar mods to mine as the above photo and it looks phenomenal as well. But even with, the case on the 051 is just beautifully done.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

nupicasso said:


> That "masterpiece" has been customized. The bracelet, bezel and, I'm assuming, crystal are not original. Not a fair comparison.
> 
> I have both the turtle and the sbdc051. Though I absolutely love them both, the 051 is a cut above in both fit and finish. It's a beautiful piece. I compare it more to an omega.
> 
> ...


I think I'll more than likely still get the blue 053.

Then I'll get JimmyMack to do my next mod on either a 777 or 775.

This 775 with the luminated ceramic bezel is amazing.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Galaga said:


> I think I'll more than likely still get the blue 053.
> 
> Then I'll get JimmyMack to do my next mod on either a 777 or 775.
> 
> This 775 with the luminated ceramic bezel is amazing.


Yeah. Mine is not lumed, but it's ceramic and I'm still in love. 
Definitely pic up the 053. Beautiful piece. Though I suggest grabbing the bracelet as well. Best bracelet Seiko has made on a sub 4000 watch.









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

nupicasso said:


> Yeah. Mine is not lumed, but it's ceramic and I'm still in love.
> Definitely pic up the 053. Beautiful piece. Though I suggest grabbing the bracelet as well. Best bracelet Seiko has made on a sub 4000 watch.
> 
> 
> ...


That looks magnificent. What are the specs of the mod?


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Galaga said:


> That looks magnificent. What are the specs of the mod?


Bezel and crystal from crystaltimes.net. The ceramic bezel insert is from dlwwatches.com and the Jubilee bracelet is from strapcode.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

nupicasso said:


> Bezel and crystal from crystaltimes.net. The ceramic bezel insert is from dlwwatches.com and the Jubilee bracelet is from strapcode.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Hey Nupicasso!
I'm thinking about getting a super jubilee for my blue lagoon. 
I noticed in your pics the center links seem to be a shade different in color! Is this just the pic? Can you see this in person?
Thanks H.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Hey Mike
> 
> Super Jubilee? What type of coin edge bezel is it and lastly did you change the crystal?
> 
> ...


Thanks, the work was done by Duarte at NEWW
Details:
SRP777 case
Padi blue dial
Crystal Times CT057 domed sapphire
Crystal Times polished coin edge bezel
Super Jubilee Bracelet


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

herbenero said:


> Hey Nupicasso!
> I'm thinking about getting a super jubilee for my blue lagoon.
> I noticed in your pics the center links seem to be a shade different in color! Is this just the pic? Can you see this in person?
> Thanks H.
> ...


Although they do make a two tone gold and steel jubilee for the turtle, mine is not. What you are seeing is the brushed outer links contrasted to the polished center links.

Hope that helps.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I think I'll more than likely still get the blue 053.
> 
> Then I'll get JimmyMack to do my next mod on either a 777 or 775.
> 
> This 775 with the luminated ceramic bezel is amazing.


HAHAHAHA, i love it when he says 'ohh yeah, baby, look at that'' after he fits the insert and charges it up.
Very likeable bloke but thank god hes not modding my watches 
Yep it looks great but i reckon the stock insert looks a bit better.
You must be really tight with Jimmy if hes willing to do another one for you 
He'll need to take out insurance lol


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

nupicasso said:


> Yeah. Mine is not lumed, but it's ceramic and I'm still in love.
> Definitely pic up the 053. Beautiful piece. Though I suggest grabbing the bracelet as well. Best bracelet Seiko has made on a sub 4000 watch.
> 
> 
> ...


Very tastefully done, nice work.


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

nupicasso said:


> Although they do make a two tone gold and steel jubilee for the turtle, mine is not. What you are seeing is the brushed outer links contrasted to the polished center links.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Thank you , yes that helps!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Mod almost complete! Photo taken by my modder Ray. Going to use a stock-style black ceramic insert.

Not sure if stock or coin edge bezel would look better 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Ajmercado said:


> Mod almost complete! Photo taken by my modder Ray. Going to use a stock-style black ceramic insert.
> 
> Not sure if stock or coin edge bezel would look better
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Coin edge looks way classier than original. Try Dr Seikostain or Crystal times if you don't want problems.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Going thru a blue Turtle phase..


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

I was able to pick up a 6309-7040 last night, that I found locally for a great deal. Its fun to compare it to my SRPB11. I've never had a 6309, and interestingly enough, the case line on the 6309 separating the top brushed portion from the bottom polished section, is way sharper of a line than the new SRP's. The SRP is like its an old over polished case lol


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

KellenH said:


> I was able to pick up a 6309-7040 last night, that I found locally for a great deal. Its fun to compare it to my SRPB11. I've never had a 6309, and interestingly enough, the case line on the 6309 separating the top brushed portion from the bottom polished section, is way sharper of a line than the new SRP's. The SRP is like its an old over polished case lol


The softly curved case shape of the SRP is what makes it so comfy to wear.


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm still back and forth if it works on a 6" wrist. Love the look/feel, but its a tad too large IMHO.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Mutz331 said:


> The softly curved case shape of the SRP is what makes it so comfy to wear.


If you're coming into contact with the case line, I'm not sure how you are wearing your watches lol


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

KellenH said:


> If you're coming into contact with the case line, I'm not sure how you are wearing your watches lol


I'm coming into contact with the case line by simply bending my wrist upwards. lol


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Colour









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Mutz331 said:


> I'm coming into contact with the case line by simply bending my wrist upwards. lol


Are you gumby?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Blue Lagoon Ltd w/ Batman ceramic insert


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I am loving the SRP773 more than I expected. Double-domed sapphire from Yobokies. My watchmaker, who works on Rolexes, Omegas and IWCs and is mostly stoic about all watches in general, was utterly excited and amazed at how "a simple change can make the watch look so amazing."





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

powerband said:


> I am loving the SRP773 more than I expected. Double-domed sapphire from Yobokies. My watchmaker, who works on Rolexes, Omegas and IWCs and is mostly stoic about all watches in general, was utterly excited and amazed at how "a simple change can make the watch look so amazing."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a nice preview of what mine would look like if I switched sapphires =)









Got the yobokies in the 775! (DWL in the 773)


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Of all the turtles has there ever been a poll of which one is the most popular? 

I’m assuming it’s the 777 (black) then the Padi followed by the 775 (gilt). I’d be interested if one was started and who would come out on top. 

Thoughts?


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Of all the turtles has there ever been a poll of which one is the most popular?
> 
> I'm assuming it's the 777 (black) then the Padi followed by the 775 (gilt). I'd be interested if one was started and who would come out on top.
> 
> Thoughts?


I vote '777, though I have a soft spot for the PADI and 775.

Just went back to basics and got rid of the DLW ceramic. Now an upgraded '777 with just Sapphire, coin edge and Hexad bracelet. I was thinking of a Willard tribute with Stargate dial and baton hands, but for now I'm happy and staying with this 'upgrade' rather than mod.

Oh and thanks WUS and Tapa for the nightmare that was the password reset.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Of all the turtles has there ever been a poll of which one is the most popular?
> 
> I'm assuming it's the 777 (black) then the Padi followed by the 775 (gilt). I'd be interested if one was started and who would come out on top.
> 
> Thoughts?


Not sure, good question, you can do polls here when you blog, youd have to include all models in the poll, id be guessing PADI is number one.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Not sure, good question, you can do polls here when you blog, youd have to include all models in the poll, id be guessing PADI is number one.


I only own one turtle for the time being, and it's a PADI.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

countingseconds said:


> I only own one turtle for the time being, and it's a PADI.


X2.


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

A lot of people like the 777. It’s versatile and more subtle than the PADI. 777 would be my pick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

pepepatryk said:


>


Very nice mate, its either this or the padi samurai next for me, but will probably end up getting both anyway, probably will get the batman and wait till the samurai prices come down.
The blue hands really growing on me.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I vote '777, though I have a soft spot for the PADI and 775.
> 
> Just went back to basics and got rid of the DLW ceramic. Now an upgraded '777 with just Sapphire, coin edge and Hexad bracelet. I was thinking of a Willard tribute with Stargate dial and baton hands, but for now I'm happy and staying with this 'upgrade' rather than mod.
> 
> ...


Very nice Jimmy, how many turtles you got? you got a 775?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Mutz331 said:


> I'm coming into contact with the case line by simply bending my wrist upwards. lol


Same, i wear my watches low over my wrist bone, the case is always touching the top of my hand, its the only way it feels comfortable, the turtles case is perfectly contoured to not dig into the hand, its a smart and timeless design, absolutely perfect for me.
Its little things like that, the 4 oclock crown, the crystal being below the bezel, etc, that really make me love this watch.


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Same, i wear my watches low over my wrist bone, the case is always touching the top of my hand, its the only way it feels comfortable, the turtles case is perfectly contoured to not dig into the hand, its a smart and timeless design, absolutely perfect for me.
> Its little things like that, the 4 oclock crown, the crystal being below the bezel, etc, that really make me love this watch.


Totally agree with everything you say. KellenH wouldn't though. lol It's possible that he wears his watches closer to his elbow than his wrist. lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

Playing with prisma app


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Mutz331 said:


> Totally agree with everything you say. KellenH wouldn't though. lol It's possible that he wears his watches closer to his elbow than his wrist. lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


lol, Kellen wears his watch just under his armpit


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

countingseconds said:


> I only own one turtle for the time being, and it's a PADI.


Thats a bit cruel only keeping one turtle, he'd be very lonely, would be the right thing to do to buy him a friend imo.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Mutz331 said:


> Totally agree with everything you say. KellenH wouldn't though. lol It's possible that he wears his watches closer to his elbow than his wrist. lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


False.


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

KellenH said:


> False.


How can you prove that to be your wrist? You might have offered a bribe to someone to stand in for you. lol


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Mutz331 said:


> How can you prove that to be your wrist? You might have offered a bribe to someone to stand in for you. lol


Ask your lady, she'll verify.


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

KellenH said:


> Ask your lady, she'll verify.


Ok, I asked. She said that's your wrist. But she also said you usually wear your watches under your sleeve, when you're wearing a T-shirt! Lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Mutz331 said:


> Ok, I asked. She said that's your wrist. But she also said you usually wear your watches under your sleeve, when you're wearing a T-shirt! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just for you Gumby, clasp and diver's extension open.


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

May not be the most popular of the turtle series but I enjoy it. Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

I have the PADI turtle and I love it.
The sunburst dial is just a beauty to look at. The most beautiful turtle by far


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Hodari D. said:


> May not be the most popular of the turtle series but I enjoy it. Have a great Sunday everyone!


It's the one Turtle model which leaves you perplexed about design decisions at first, but grows on you eventually.

It's the model I compare to the 'basic' 777 in tool-ish appearance and purpose. Down to earth, nothing to prove, does the job...and more importantly both navy blue and black diver straps would look great on it, let alone dark brown simple-stitch leather straps.

I wear my a lot, especially when I know there could be some bumping around. This is the watch I wouldn't mind start seeing some real nice wabi on, soon.

It's lack of popularity compared to other SRP Turtles also made it the most affordable one of the lot. I scored "Made in Japan" model for $215 thru Singapore grey market seller 6 months ago. And that's the price you cannot complain a lot about, it's basically in the basic SKX diver category.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

KellenH said:


> False.


When you bent that wrist fully back it looks like the side of the case will be touching your hand Kel , thats about where i wear mine


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi , new version 2018! :-d:-d


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12634513


Wolverine! is that you


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Wolverine! is that you


heh. in this lighting my gingey scenario gets a_ little_ exaggerated.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Sublime Combo


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Turtle on mesh, yay or nay?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

:-d


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

ChristopherChia said:


> Turtle on mesh, yay or nay?


On that particular mesh its a no from me, i dont like the folded silver end nor the small tight weave, looks a bit too pretty,cheap n nasty to be honest, no offence intended.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Cobia said:


> On that particular mesh its a no from me, i dont like the folded silver end nor the small tight weave, looks a bit too pretty,cheap n nasty to be honest, no offence intended.


haha, no problem, what we need is honest opinion


----------



## Comprido (Dec 21, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12634513


What band is that? I see some interesting texture (unless it's shadows playing tricks on my eyes.)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Comprido said:


> What band is that? I see some interesting texture (unless it's shadows playing tricks on my eyes.)










WatchGecko Tropic

it's a pretty solid strap, nice rubber, light scent. still thinking about trying the UncleSeiko tropic that's being getting talked about; it gives some cosmetic improvements over the WatchGecko imo.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Do any bros have the Turtle with the straight end jubliee bracelet, can post some pics?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> WatchGecko Tropic
> 
> it's a pretty solid strap, nice rubber, light scent. still thinking about trying the UncleSeiko tropic that's being getting talked about; it gives some cosmetic improvements over the WatchGecko imo.


Yup, US Tropic is much more rigid, almost 'plastic-like'. I have not been able to source any detail on the exact compound his strap maker uses, though.

But it's an improvement to a WG Tropic IMO, I have both and prefer the US for it's historical likeness to the original Swiss Tropic straps from the 60es. WG is more of a modern re-interpretation of the original article.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

ChristopherChia said:


> Do any bros have the Turtle with the straight end jubliee bracelet, can post some pics?


That's fantastic.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

ChristopherChia said:


> Turtle on mesh, yay or nay?


Haha, just personal preference Chris, im a bit bias, im not a fan of a small tight weave of faux mesh, nor the folded end link thats in the lug area.
I prefer and think they look alot better when you slide the pin through the individual mesh holes and its proper shark mesh like a few of these pictures i just googled up.














but each to their own bro, its just personal preference, but youll always get a honest answer from me


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Cobia said:


> im not a fan of a *small tight weave of faux mesh*, nor the *folded end link *thats in the lug area.
> I prefer and think they *look alot better when you slide the pin through the individual mesh holes and its proper shark mesh* like a few of these pictures i just googled up.
> 
> but each to their own bro, its just personal preference, but *youll always get a honest answer from me*


Wait, did you just intimate that Chris is unmanly for preferring "*small tight weave of faux mesh*, and the *folded end link *thats in the lug area"? :-!
And that it would be much more MANLY to "*slide the pin through the individual mesh holes" **?*  :-d


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Haha, just personal preference Chris, im a bit bias, im not a fan of a small tight weave of faux mesh, nor the folded end link thats in the lug area.
> I prefer and think they look alot better when you slide the pin through the individual mesh holes and its proper shark mesh like a few of these pictures i just googled up.
> View attachment 12638877
> 
> ...


I know what you mean regarding the folded end but i only have one mesh bracelet that came free with the Squale. I'm still hesitating to get the strapcode jubilee due to cost.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Wait, did you just intimate that Chris is unmanly for preferring "*small tight weave of faux mesh*, and the *folded end link *thats in the lug area"? :-!
> And that it would be much more MANLY to "*slide the pin through the individual mesh holes" **?* :-d


Haha youve got a sick mind chrono.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Haha youve got a sick mind chrono.


I prefer a small, tight weave myself. I think Cobia likes the mesh known as 'Wizard's sleeve'.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I prefer a small, tight weave myself. I think Cobia likes the mesh known as 'Wizard's sleeve'.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


LOL You know me too well jimmy.

Im going to do Galagas idea of a seiko turtle owners poll to find out what the king turtle is, does anybody know if theres anymore than this, have i missed any?

List of all seiko prospex turtles

SRP-777 black
SRP-775 gilt
SRP-773 blue
SRP-A21 PADI
SRP-B11 Blue lagoon LE
SRP-B01 Green LE
SRP-789 Coke red minutes hand
SRP-779 Pepsi
SRP-A19 Zimbe LE
SRP-787 Batman

10 in total

Is there a coke with plain silver hands? i thought there was but cant find it.

Anything ive missed lads?

cheers


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I think that’s it. Let’s do it. Make sure you include a pic for each choice.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I think that's it. Let's do it. Make sure you include a pic for each choice.


I cant get the pictures in the poll unfortunately but i can put 10 choices in my poll i think, i just want to find out if there is a coke model without the red hand, i thought there was but it was only available in asia, i want to make sure ive got them all.
If it does exist i might have to include it with the red handed coke if i can only do a max of 10 positions in the poll, its been a while since ive added a poll to a blog here, i cant remember.

How good is it that seiko give so many options for a model like this? part of the pleasure of being into seiko, i'll never complain about more colour options on any diver, the more the merrier.

I'll put the poll in the seiko forum later tonight or tomoz latest and ill set it up so people can multiple vote so they can include their different models.

Poll will be for owners only or people pulling the trigger to vote so we can get a real idea, not a vote for peoples favourites.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

ChristopherChia said:


> Do any bros have the Turtle with the straight end jubliee bracelet, can post some pics?


I posted a picture on this thread a few months back (page 562) Don't have the photo on my phone anymore but it looked pretty awful - tried it on, hated it, took it straight off!


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hodari D. said:


> May not be the most popular of the turtle series but I enjoy it. Have a great Sunday everyone!


I've just picked up a 779 insert to swap onto my 777 for a change of scenery. Don't think it will rival the black insert for wrist time but im quite liking it so far


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

B1ff_77 said:


> I've just picked up a 779 insert to swap onto my 777 for a change of scenery. Don't think it will rival the black insert for wrist time but im quite liking it so far


Looks great, that looks a genuine insert?, where did you get it from?
Thanks


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Cheers yeah it's genuine insert - picked it on the bay complete with the original bezel for not much more than it was gonna cost to buy an aftermarket insert


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

B1ff_77 said:


> Cheers yeah it's genuine insert - picked it on the bay complete with the original bezel for not much more than it was gonna cost to buy an aftermarket insert


Thanks mate, ive been looking on ebay for a plain black 777 for my blue 773 and everyone i find is over $100, thats for the bezel and insert.
Im happy to buy the bezel and insert so i dont have to stuff around swapping the inserts but i thought id be able to find one for $50 odd bucks, ill have to keep looking..
Ive been looking for a limited edition green and black one too, cheapest i found was $120 us.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Thanks mate, ive been looking on ebay for a plain black 777 for my blue 773 and everyone i find is over $100, thats for the bezel and insert.
> Im happy to buy the bezel and insert so i dont have to stuff around swapping the inserts but i thought id be able to find one for $50 odd bucks, ill have to keep looking..
> Ive been looking for a limited edition green and black one too, cheapest i found was $120 us.


Yeah they seem to cost a fortune brand new. I got mine from a modder in Belgium for about £35 so I jumped on it. There is another 779 full bezel set on eBay UK (item 182868313696) at the mo but it's an auction so not sure where it will end up.

My plan was to sell the original bezel on and buy another coin edge for the insert but I don't hate the look of the original as much as I thought I did so might keep hold of it. I keep talking myself into and out of a CT coin edge bezel - change my mind every couple of days!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Cobia said:


> LOL You know me too well jimmy.
> 
> Im going to do Galagas idea of a seiko turtle owners poll to find out what the king turtle is, does anybody know if theres anymore than this, have i missed any?
> 
> ...


Prospex turtle owners poll is now up in the seiko forum, get in there and vote turtle owners.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Had a meet up with fellow WIS in Cape Town. We had turtle soup for supper








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Car wash yesterday


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Seiko with sapphire glass









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

Blue turtle









Отправлено с моего MI 5s через Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Standard black turtle, with strap from an Emperor. Really soft to the touch and very comfortable. 
Expensive strap, but very good. From Seiya.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

My first Seiko. What have I been doing all these years?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

It's been a while since I stopped by the ol' turtle thread!

So many gorgeous examples! Here are a few humble pics to add to the offering!










"Kindness is a language which the deaf can hear, and the blind can see." -Mark Twain


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

camb66 said:


> My first Seiko. What have I been doing all these years?


Where have you been all these years brother? better late than never 
Whats your thoughts on the watch?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Some kinda retro "ninja" turtle from China... no name, no face, just watch.
Excellent excellent excellent quality, btw.
In some shots, I deliberately tilted the photos angles to capture the blue of the sapphire inside the bevel.







.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

camb66 said:


> My first Seiko. What have I been doing all these years?


You have stumbled upon the greatest turtle of them all and my designated weekend watch. Nothing exemplifies summer like this piece.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> You have stumbled upon the greatest turtle of them all and my designated weekend watch. Nothing exemplifies summer like this piece.


Agree with that totally, its a great weekender and summer/xmas watch, a happy and fun diver if there is such a thing.

Only thing is it makes some of my other watches feel a bit bland sometimes lol, taking the turtle off and putting on say my 773, it feels like going from a party to quiet walk, haha, for lack of a better description, lucky i like parties and quiet walks lol..


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Added my most recent, from 1980. If only the original had drilled lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Where have you been all these years brother? better late than never
> Whats your thoughts on the watch?


Love it, I have actually put it away as my partner wants to give it to me for xmas but I am very impressed. The crystal does not seem to pick up any reflection, Its got an awesome presence about it and I love the colour. Spoilt for diver choices this summer with this, my Oris 65 and my Helson Blackbeard.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Agree with that totally, its a great weekender and summer/xmas watch, a happy and fun diver if there is such a thing.
> 
> Only thing is it makes some of my other watches feel a bit bland sometimes lol, taking the turtle off and putting on say my 773, it feels like going from a party to quiet walk, haha, for lack of a better description, lucky i like parties and quiet walks lol..


Which is why I chose the 775 as my next turtle. I went close to ordering the Halios Gilt style diver but at 40mm and no date function I thought it was overpriced for a microbrand.


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Galaga said:


> You have stumbled upon the greatest turtle of them all and my designated weekend watch. Nothing exemplifies summer like this piece.


Its the perfect T-shirt summer watch for sure


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The only diver now beyond Seiko that I would seriously consider buying is a Squale. They have some nice pieces. Some a little 'does it match my vesper?' But they are a solid brand which Cobia tells me has plenty of cred.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Galaga said:


> The only diver now beyond Seiko that I would seriously consider buying is a Squale. They have some nice pieces. Some a little ?does it match my vesper?? But they are a solid brand which Cobia tells me has plenty of cred.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12646621&stc=1&d=1510379004"]
> 
> ...


Listen to Cobia. Squale is a great brand with some vintage inspired pieces which are basically reproductions of the watches from 60es to 80es Squale produced for other well known watch companies or their own.
I have their 50 atmos 1521...and am in love with it. Everything just fits right on that watch. That larger brother 60 atmos with dark navy dial and black glassy bezel is just yummy.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> The only diver now beyond Seiko that I would seriously consider buying is a Squale. They have some nice pieces. Some a little 'does it match my vesper?' But they are a solid brand which Cobia tells me has plenty of cred.
> 
> View attachment 12646621
> View attachment 12646623


Depends who you ask, if we were to ask sporty he'd say they are wanna be rolex's lol, but to most other people they are a quality bit of kit with good history, theyve got a few 44mm that i find very attractive, especially love the orange minutes hands and hand sets in general, dials and the little fish on the dial looks so cool, 4 oclock crowns, nice coin edge bezels, cool cases, price isnt too bad for swiss, i reckon they are charming watches and i might get one one day.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

babola said:


> Listen to Cobia. Squale is a great brand with some vintage inspired pieces which are basically reproductions of the watches from 60es to 80es Squale produced for other well known watch companies or their own.
> I have their 50 atmos 1521...and am in love with it. Everything just fits right on that watch. That larger brother 60 atmos with dark navy dial and black glassy bezel is just yummy.


Thats a lovely watch, whats the finish like in hand? congrats


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Which is why I chose the 775 as my next turtle. I went close to ordering the Halios Gilt style diver but at 40mm and no date function I thought it was overpriced for a microbrand.


40mm divers are very small, hard to wear if youre used to a little bit of size.
Youll find on a lot of micros they leave the day and date off because the buyers and generally requesting watches without them, thats definitely the case for the day wheel.
Theres no way id be buying that Halios gilt over this gilt turtle  im a bit bias though lol
You made the right choice, were you going to buy the Halios for the Mrs?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> 40mm divers are very small, hard to wear if youre used to a little bit of size.
> Youll find on a lot of micros they leave the day and date off because the buyers and generally requesting watches without them, thats definitely the case for the day wheel.
> Theres no way id be buying that Halios gilt over this gilt turtle  im a bit bias though lol
> You made the right choice, were you going to buy the Halios for the Mrs?


Funny you say that. I was going to buy this for Mrs Galaga.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Thats a lovely watch, whats the finish like in hand? congrats


I have the 1521, but was lusting after the 60 Atmos.

Here's mine:


















Love everything about it, very wearable size, slim profile fits under the shirt cuff, lugs "hug" your wrist (this is part of that iconic and recognizable Squale case design) , the watch is almost 1:1 to the 1970 Marina Militare version Squale had been producing for the Italian Navy, some parts of the first 1521 batches even had original 60-es and 70-es NOS parts built into them. The dial is superb, understated and low profile, very "Rolex Oyster" looking, hands are spot on, simple straight baton shape, coin edge bezel is beauty to look at and use, ETA 2824...just about everything just fits somehow on this watch. It reminds me a little of Seiko SKX007, cannot fault it for what is. Love it!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Funny you say that. I was going to buy this for Mrs Galaga.
> 
> View attachment 12646783


Actually a nice watch for a chick.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

camb66 said:


> Love it, I have actually put it away as my partner wants to give it to me for xmas but I am very impressed. The crystal does not seem to pick up any reflection, Its got an awesome presence about it and I love the colour. Spoilt for diver choices this summer with this, my Oris 65 and my Helson Blackbeard.


Good to hear.

My brothers 775 was meant to be for his bday, when the package arrived the deal was he'd just have a look, then she'd hide it and bring it out a month later.
He couldnt handle the wait, found the watch hidden in her wardrobe, swapped it for his casio, actually wore it in front of her, wore it out and to work and she never noticed.
So he went to swap it back just before his bday and she'd swapped hiding places or taken the box, he couldnt find it so when he got it on the day he had to do the swap basically right in front of her lol, all worked out well and she never noticed.


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> My brothers 775 was meant to be for his bday, when the package arrived the deal was he'd just have a look, then she'd hide it and bring it out a month later.
> He couldnt handle the wait, found the watch hidden in her wardrobe, swapped it for his casio, actually wore it in front of her, wore it out and to work and she never noticed.
> So he went to swap it back just before his bday and she'd swapped hiding places or taken the box, he couldnt find it so when he got it on the day he had to do the swap basically right in front of her lol, all worked out well and she never noticed.


Haha, I have taken watches that have been put away for birthdays etc and taken pictures of them many times over the years. Never worn it though


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Funny you say that. I was going to buy this for Mrs Galaga.
> 
> View attachment 12646783


Agree with Cobia: I find it excellent for a woman. Really good choice.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

babola said:


> I have the 1521, but was lusting after the 60 Atmos.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


Sorry that I need to ask: how can this dial be superb when it has two very different Squale logos? Design wise this is just silly (or vey Italian


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

countingseconds said:


> Sorry that I need to ask: how can this dial be superb when it has two very different Squale logos? Design wise this is just silly (or vey Italian


And there's a problem with that?
Geez Louise...

There will also be some Italians (half of me included) on this forum that might find your comment rude and borderline offensive.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

countingseconds said:


> Design wise this is just silly (or vey *Italian*





babola said:


> And there's a problem with that?
> Geez Louise...
> There will also be some Italians (half of me included) on this forum that might find your comment rude and borderline *offensive.*


Yo Vinnie, get the bat.
It's time for.... the "Joe Pesci Show" !!!! Knowaddamean? :-!


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

countingseconds said:


> Sorry that I need to ask: how can this dial be superb when it has two very different Squale logos? Design wise this is just silly (or vey Italian


I would be inclined to think this was meant to read that only the Italians could pull off the two separate logos as they are just so very super cool when it comes to style and design. But I suspect the reality is it was meant, at best as a left-handed compliment and at worse just an outright poke at Italians and their intelligence(?). Not for nothing but, even those of us who claim Italian heritage, do know that the word 'very' actually requires the inclusion of the letter 'r' (unless 'vey' was intended, as in 'oy vey' but then, that would make no sense).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Seabee1 said:


> I would be inclined to think this was meant to read that *only the Italians could pull off the two separate logos as they are just so very super cool when it comes to style and design.* But I suspect the reality is it was meant, at best as a left-handed compliment and at worse just an outright poke at Italians and their intelligence(?).


Examples of Italian "Jamesbrownism" ... 
10% masonry, 90% funky stuff. Nobody, and I mean NOBODY, can pull sheeeat off like this so casually, with so much cool. b-) :-!


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Examples of Italian "Jamesbrownism" ...
> 10% masonry, 90% funky stuff. Nobody, and I mean NOBODY, can pull sheeeat off like this so casually, with so much cool. b-) :-!
> 
> View attachment 12648197
> View attachment 12648199


Perfettamente Italiano


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Getting back on track...


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On Remembrance day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Examples of Italian "Jamesbrownism" ...
> 10% masonry, 90% funky stuff. Nobody, and I mean NOBODY, can pull sheeeat off like this so casually, with so much cool. b-) :-!
> 
> View attachment 12648197
> View attachment 12648199


My point exactly. I didn't mean to be any offensive. I only think that the Italian design is sometimes an *acquired taste*. Have you ever seen any Dolce & Gabana shoes? Only they can pull that off. Same with Squale: only they can get away with 2 very different logos on the dial. Remember how torn our community is over Seiko Grand Seiko double branding?


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Hmm, does this belong here or in the MM300 thread?

SBDX017 and SRP777


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Just gonna borrow baola's excellent photo down below to reference the models that I modified.































babola said:


>


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The last photo demonstrates to me why the 775 is nicer than the 777. It's simply superb on that strap.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Let me just explain the reason of the two Squale writings and than back to the Turtle.

Squale was a diver producer to itself but also a case/watch producer for many brands as Berios, Blanford Ocean Diver, Margi, Spirotecnique, Zarvat, Tavernier, Darwill and others.

One of the prerogative to have a watch made for the above brands, was to have the type of the case used printed on the lower side of the dial (they were also proud to have it due to the renowned quality)
Many cases: 20 atm, 25 atmos, 50 Professional, 100 Master, etc (easy to see googling "squale cased diver")

So we have the watch brand stated in the upper side and the case type logo stated on the bottom.
In the Squale watches, they keep this tradition, so happens to find two logo meaning two different things.

That's not your taste *countingseconds? *I'm sorry but not call us silly please, silly is more suitable for ignorants :-!


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

LeeMorgan said:


> Let me just explain the reason of the two Squale writings and than back to the Turtle.
> 
> Squale was a diver producer to itself but also a case/watch producer for many brands as Berios, Blanford Ocean Diver, Margi, Spirotecnique, Zarvat, Tavernier, Darwill and others.
> 
> ...


Excellent story and it makes a lot of sense. Thanks so much for taking the time and share with us. It was never my intention to call any person as silly. I only expressed my opinion as a professional in the world of design.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

YoureTerrific said:


> Hmm, does this belong here or in the MM300 thread?
> 
> SBDX017 and SRP777


Where did you get the Doxa style bracelet for the Turtle?!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

I recently got a sapphire crystal from CrystalTimes and it hasn't been in there that long and I just noticed a big scratch near the top (between 12 and 1 on the picture).

So much for the almighty sapphire! Back to Hardlex.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^That picture should be saved for prosperity for all those that complain about Hardlex, and the endless "why can't Seiko put the almighty sapphire in their more expensive watches threads".


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^That picture should be saved for prosperity for all those that complain about Hardlex, and the endless "why can't Seiko put the almighty sapphire in their more expensive watches threads".


I'm starting to admire hardlex more. There is nothing wrong with it. Sapphire always looks nice in pictures but in the flesh I can't see significant improvement. If anything it distorts the dial of any turtle.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Galaga said:


> I'm starting to admire hardlex more. There is nothing wrong with it. Sapphire always looks nice in pictures but in the flesh I can't see significant improvement. If anything it distorts the dial of any turtle.


I am 90% certain that 90% of the time, 90% people claiming to prefer sapphire over hardlex (or any other hardened mineral) are doing so for the following reason:

10% -- the SUBconscious association of the word 'sapphire' with the 'gem stone' as being more "precious" therefore "better value for $."

90% -- the UNconscious (and , coincidentally erroneous) assumption that better specs (density) MUST mean better watch crystal in every way. :-!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^That picture should be saved for prosperity for all those that complain about Hardlex, and the endless "why can't Seiko put the almighty sapphire in their more expensive watches threads".


Agreed. Guess I'll pop the Hardlex back in. Never did seem to have any problems with them, always used to figure I would take a preventative measure and put a sapphire in there... USED TO. lol.



Galaga said:


> I'm starting to admire hardlex more. There is nothing wrong with it. Sapphire always looks nice in pictures but in the flesh I can't see significant improvement. If anything it distorts the dial of any turtle.


Same here. I never even really was able to tell a visual difference (unless it's domed) between the hardlex and sapphires, I always just assumed it would be stronger. Meh.



Chronopolis said:


> I am 90% certain that 90% of the time, 90% people claiming to prefer sapphire over hardlex (or any other hardened mineral) are doing so for the following reason:
> 
> 10% -- the SUBconscious association of the word 'sapphire' with the 'gem stone' as being more "precious" therefore "better value for $."
> 
> 90% -- the UNconscious (and , coincidentally erroneous) assumption that better specs (density) MUST mean better watch crystal in every way. :-!


Lol!....


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I think people underrate Hardlex, but i sure do like the look of sapphire. i'm careful enough with my watches that the durability of either hasn't been a question for me.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I am 90% certain that 90% of the time, 90% people claiming to prefer sapphire over hardlex (or any other hardened mineral) are doing so for the following reason:
> 
> 10% -- the SUBconscious association of the word 'sapphire' with the 'gem stone' as being more "precious" therefore "better value for $."
> 
> 90% -- the UNconscious (and , coincidentally erroneous) assumption that better specs (density) MUST mean better watch crystal in every way. :-!


Agree, ive always said i thought sapphire is hyped right up around here.

A lot of desk divers changing out crystals they are probably not going to scratch anyway, it just seems like a waste of money to me.
Having said that, a big part of the fun of seikos is modding for many, so that money is well spent for them, just depends where the persons coming from and what floats their boat.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> I think people underrate Hardlex, but i sure do like the look of sapphire. i'm careful enough with my watches that the durability of either hasn't been a question for me.


Can you really notice the difference just looking at a flat hardlex and flat sapphire on a seiko?

Ive got a sun019 and srp775 in front of me now and i without doing any tests i cant notice the difference to the naked eye.

cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

AndrwTNT said:


> Agreed. Guess I'll pop the Hardlex back in. Never did seem to have any problems with them, always used to figure I would take a preventative measure and put a sapphire in there... USED TO. lol.
> 
> Same here. I never even really was able to tell a visual difference (unless it's domed) between the hardlex and sapphires, I always just assumed it would be stronger. Meh.
> 
> Lol!....


Ive scratched a few sapphire divers and i somehow did it easy, youre not the only one bro, put the stock back in and wear the heck out of it, i think youll be surprised at how decent hardlex is.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Ive scratched a few sapphire divers and i somehow did it easy, youre not the only one bro, put the stock back in and wear the heck out of it, i think youll be surprised at how decent hardlex is.


Definitely will do. I had the hardlex on my 007 for a long time with no problems until I went with a double dome for the hell of it. The hardlex was still pristine when I took it out.

I first swapped my 007 and my Turtle with sapphires because I wear them the most and for work so I ASSUMED it would prevent any big hits when working under sinks and out pulling up sprinklers... Little did I know I would put a gash in it apparently doing nothing close to that haha.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

supposedly the SARB033 is a flat sapphire, mine doesn't say Sapphire on the caseback, but this would be the only one i own. and if it didn't read on the spec sheet of the SARB033 i wouldn't know. with flat uncoated, my eyes don't see much difference either.

but anyway, pics of an SRP, haha.


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

I have owned and seen other's Seiko watches with hardlex that has been terribly scratched up and it is susceptible to welding burns etc. I've never had a sapphire watch end up in a similar condition. I prefer the look of a domed crystal and the perceptible silky tactile feel of a sapphire. To me they lift some Seikos from a working man's tool watch to something with a little more flare and prestige. I also like the different coloured AR coatings, particularly the way the blue compliments some dials. Each to their own.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I have owned and seen other's Seiko watches with hardlex that has been terribly scratched up and it is susceptible to welding burns etc. I've never had a sapphire watch end up in a similar condition. I prefer the look of a domed crystal and the perceptible silky tactile feel of a sapphire. To me they lift some Seikos from a working man's tool watch to something with a little more flare and prestige. I also like the different coloured AR coatings, particularly the way the blue compliments some dials. Each to their own.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


I'm with you on this. I've had hardlex scratch within weeks of purchasw. In 20 years of use I've never had a sapphire crystal scratch.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Speedy Tuesday? How 'bout Turtle Tuesday! 
Views from the office

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Ajmercado said:


> Speedy Tuesday? How 'bout Turtle Tuesday!
> Views from the office
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really sharp looking watch. What is that? Is it a slight DLC coated case? Please let us know


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

initially i thought it was a black dial with blue AR on a sapphire. lol, it's a PADI dial. nice.


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Ajmercado said:


> Speedy Tuesday? How 'bout Turtle Tuesday!
> Views from the office
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely stunning mod.


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

6309 and SRP... hoping to get better pictures soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Pure and unmodified, except for the Emperor Tuna strap.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

New SRP777J3 Premium Prospex Turtle. Nigerian Domestic Market release.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> New SRP777J3 Premium Prospex Turtle. Nigerian Domestic Market release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice mate, looks a treat!

Whens Galaga showing us his new 775? you seen it yet?


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Very nice mate, looks a treat!
> 
> Whens Galaga showing us his new 775? you seen it yet?


I've told him to bring it Monday

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I've told him to bring it Monday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


You ever been to that Turkish bath house hes always telling me about?


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Mine gets a LOT of wrist time


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

6306







Marcelo
______________


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

countingseconds said:


> Really sharp looking watch. What is that? Is it a slight DLC coated case? Please let us know


Thanks! You know what you're right it does look DLC coated now that I review the picture!

Funny story, this was actually re-finished by me using a Scotch Brite green pad because when switching bezels (used to have a different bezel), I totally scratched up the case  on accident! Pesky tight bezel...

I'd like to think I did an okay job re-finishing or at least good enough to minimize the original scratches  good to hear that it looks like DLC, even better!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> Absolutely stunning mod.


Thank you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> initially i thought it was a black dial with blue AR on a sapphire. lol, it's a PADI dial. nice.


There's blue AR on the sapphire too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> You ever been to that Turkish bath house hes always telling me about?


They looked Korean to me.


----------



## Ra-Horakhty (May 13, 2016)

Got my first turtle, fits nice and snug on the silicone, may get a strapcode endmill. Only complaint is why on earth would they lume the counterbalance end of the second hand? Could have done it at the other end to make sense getting a read in the dark.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Ra-Horakhty said:


> Got my first turtle, fits nice and snug on the silicone, may get a strapcode endmill. Only complaint is why on earth would they lume the counterbalance end of the second hand? Could have done it at the other end to make sense getting a read in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems that the reason of having the second hand lume on the other end is to allow it to carry a bigger lume dot. I like this explanation.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Ajmercado said:


> Thanks! You know what you're right it does look DLC coated now that I review the picture!
> 
> Funny story, this was actually re-finished by me using a Scotch Brite green pad because when switching bezels (used to have a different bezel), I totally scratched up the case  on accident! Pesky tight bezel...
> 
> ...


Great job of turning a sharp looking watch into an even sharper looking one


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

I think I should just call it quits for the day, it's Friday... amirite?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Nanook65 said:


> I have been wearing mine A LOT since getting it about 3 months ago or so





Nanook65 said:


>





Nanook65 said:


>





Nanook65 said:


>


Ok I thought I was seeing things for a minute and had to go back and check my sanity lol. The last 4 pictures WERE the same! Perhaps link is stuck in paste?

Incredible shot nonetheless!!


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

rameezhanslo said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...cts/suede-nato-strap-navy?variant=27128270992


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Road Trip today the afternood light headed north was just perfect


----------



## NYC 4 (Mar 29, 2016)

rockmastermike said:


> Spectacular!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

An attempted flatlay.


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

Do Sports Turtles count?
Just received my SRPB73. And I'm really really satisified with the quality and feel of it.









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

drakChe said:


> Do Sports Turtles count?
> Just received my SRPB73. And I'm really really satisified with the quality and feel of it.
> 
> 
> ...


No they dont count but nice watch, great pick up.


----------



## drakChe (Oct 7, 2017)

Uuups, my bad. Sorry. 
Glad you like it. It does take an interesting approach to a classic.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Confirmed today, after quite some months of suspicion, that my 773 is actually a really, really, REALLY terrible timekeeper. I guess one of the reasons i never noticed or it never bothered me too much was because i have enough of a rotation that i wouldn't wear it for a couple days and it would stop and need to be reset anyway.

Basically, when I got the Toolwatch app a few months ago, i timed the 773 a few times over a week or so. it definitely rated slow, as i thought, minus some 23 seconds a day or something. kind of ignored that, kept wearing the watch, would move it up a few minutes so it would even out after a few days.

So the last couple weeks it's felt TOO slow, like i'd pick it up after 8 hours or overnight or whatever, and it'd be a minute or two behind the rest of my autos. I thought 'damn, that -23 is really something, that really adds up, this is crazy'. Busted out ye olde Toolwatch app lastnight, and today's results: -86.3 hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.

careful, don't anyone have a heart attack, i think i'm OK. I know that number could kill someone here, ha.

Gonna keep wearing it, but I guess when i have it modded again (sometime i plan to update both my 775 and 773 mod's seconds hands) i'll have them try to speed it up? over 1 day the deviation doesn't register much, but if i wear it for a few days it definitely becomes noticeable and needs to be adjusted.

This is the first time in my Seiko-life i'm registering that i've got a _really_ terrible timekeeper, lol.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

My first PADI was minus 10 seconds slow. The Seiko Boutique did an adjustment and then consistently did plus 5 seconds per day.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> My first PADI was minus 10 seconds slow. The Seiko Boutique did an adjustment and then consistently did plus 5 seconds per day.


Hows the 775 keeping time?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Hows the 775 keeping time?


Plus 3 seconds, straight out of the box. My replaced PADI that Jimmy bought me is similar. The 4R36 is a very underrated movement.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Plus 3 seconds, straight out of the box. My replaced PADI that Jimmy bought me is similar. The 4R36 is a very underrated movement.


Great, and exactly my experience, it is an underrated movement, my 773 keeps fairly poor time of -10 but my other two are about 3 seconds off, taking into account i never wear each one long enough for them to ever fully settle in, i take em off, lay them down and they run out of tick, which isnt great for consistent time keeping ive heard, but im totally happy with the 4r36 and the hacking and hand windings great.

I try and not get hung up on perfect time, that would diminish some of the fun for me, im pretty laid back, if my watch is 3 or 10 seconds out a day it doesnt really bother me and i never wear any one watch long enough for it to make a difference.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Great, and exactly my experience, it is an underrated movement, my 773 keeps fairly poor time of -10 but my other two are about 3 seconds off, taking into account i never wear each one long enough for them to ever fully settle in, i take em off, lay them down and they run out of tick, which isnt great for consistent time keeping ive heard, but im totally happy with the 4r36 and the hacking and hand windings great.
> 
> I try and not get hung up on perfect time, that would diminish some of the fun for me, im pretty laid back, if my watch is 3 or 10 seconds out a day it doesnt really bother me and i never wear any one watch long enough for it to make a difference.


Seriously it's basically COSC without the BS. The 23 seconds guy is a massive exception. The 4R36 is a great movement and I have seen recent posts where it ****s on the 6R15.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JimmyMack75 said:


> Seriously it's basically COSC without the BS. The 23 seconds guy is a massive exception. The *4R36 *is a great movement and I have seen recent posts where it ****s on the *6R15*.


They're both excellent movements, even without one "****ting" on the other.

A little better accuracy here and there mean nothing in the overall determination of a movement's excellence. 
But I guess people like to lose their minds over specs, and get all pedantic n sheeat. 
One or two extra jewel, etc. ? Pffft. Like it really changes anything in your life at the end of the day.

23 seconds slow? 
What's the big deal? 
Just open it up and move that little +/- stick... till it runs to your very demanding "spec."


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

have a nice day


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Been wanting one of these ever since the time they came out in 2015. When I sold my 6309 in June I REALLY wanted one. Waited until prices fell and finally purchased a new 779j for less than 218 bucks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Is that the 775 with a Planet Ocean style insert? I'd love to see some closer pics if so. Thanks!



CharlieSanders said:


>


IG: th3measure


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

TheMeasure said:


> Is that the 775 with a Planet Ocean style insert? I'd love to see some closer pics if so. Thanks!
> 
> IG: th3measure












There you go!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks great Charlie.. thanks man! I've been thinking about a different bezel for my 775 and can't decide on what. I do like the look of a black and silver insert with the gilt dial and hands.



CharlieSanders said:


>


IG: th3measure


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

TheMeasure said:


> Looks great Charlie.. thanks man! I've been thinking about a different bezel for my 775 and can't decide on what. I do like the look of a black and silver insert with the gilt dial and hands.
> 
> IG: th3measure


You're welcome! Wanna let you know that i got mine from one seconds closer and it is the 'ghost' variant. I think it complements well, making it look complete


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

CharlieSanders said:


> You're welcome! Wanna let you know that i got mine from one seconds closer and it is the 'ghost' variant. I think it complements well, making it look complete


I do like the look of the ghost bezels and have been considering them as well. I'd agree it compliments your 775 well.. nicely done!

IG: th3measure


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have yet to see a Turtle modified with a coin bezel + Planet insert that I did not like.
Why couldn't Seiko get it right ?

Here's one iteration of the Ghost (+ a 007 dial):











CharlieSanders said:


> There you go!





CharlieSanders said:


> You're welcome! Wanna let you know that i got mine from one seconds closer and it is the 'ghost' variant. I think it complements well, making it look complete


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

Seiko SRP777


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

Seiko SRPA21 'Smurtle'


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> I have yet to see a Turtle modified with a coin bezel + Planet insert that I did not like.
> Why couldn't Seiko get it right ?


is this a rhetorical question? =)


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

Just arrived black turtle


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sapphire Dome









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice picture great watch 


Fookus said:


> Just arrived black turtle
> View attachment 12679019


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

..


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

A North West downpour is no match for a Seiko certified diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

peppercorn said:


> A North West downpour is no match for a Seiko certified diver.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright for some who can actually get their hands on that dial!! I've had one on back order for ever. As well as the SBDC027 Ltd Sumo hands.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

New to me.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Blue Lagoon with sapphire mod on blue leather -


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

My birthyear 6105-8110 on a crispy afternoon 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


Now that's something different!
A cork strap? Just as I thought I've seen it all...awesome!

The photo is 10/10...you should send it to Seiko marketing dept.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Mini turtles have just been announced, numerous versions coming out very soon, so it a grey dial turtle and blue dial batman standard turtle.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Mini turtles have just been announced, numerous versions coming out very soon, so it a grey dial turtle and blue dial batman standard turtle.


What are these? Turtles for ants?!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Mini turtles have just been announced, numerous versions coming out very soon, so it a grey dial turtle and blue dial batman standard turtle.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> What are these? Turtles for ants?!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


42mm bro, check the latest and upcoming seiko thread, lots of new seikos.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cobia said:


> 42mm bro, check the latest and upcoming seiko thread, lots of new seikos.


They look really cool. I love the new grey dial too. That would look amazing with rectangular indices like the SLA.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

https://www.seiko-prospex.com/sea/srpc35k1

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> https://www.seiko-prospex.com/sea/srpc35k1
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Dec i reckon youll be pumped about these? i know you like an skx size, good to see seiko listening to the fans.
Whats your opinion mate on the minis and when are you ordering yours?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Dec i reckon youll be pumped about these? i know you like an skx size, good to see seiko listening to the fans.
> Whats your opinion mate on the minis and when are you ordering yours?


Waiting to see the other specs buy this does it for me on a few levels.

I am starting to prefer a date only or no date dial. Check

Depending on the specs, I'm hopeful that SKX parts (bezel inserts) will fit. Check

Looks like it will feature a 20mm strap versus 22mm, which is more in line with the 42mm size feeling more like a 40mm in reality.

The shape and height may be make or break. Will need to see more. I LOVED my Blurtle, but it was just a tad too large.

This very well might scratch the itch.

Not sure on the 3 o'clock crown yet.....juts out like the Deep Sea models - but we will see.

Excited.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Dec i reckon youll be pumped about these? i know you like an skx size, good to see seiko listening to the fans.
> Whats your opinion mate on the minis and when are you ordering yours?


Now here's the million dollar question...

If this uses the identical bezel (not insert, the bezel itself) to the existing SKX007/009, immediately the mod possibilities jump through the roof.

Yobokies and others make killer aftermarket bezels that change the look of the watch.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Waiting to see the other specs buy this does it for me on a few levels.
> 
> I am starting to prefer a date only or no date dial. Check
> 
> ...


If this is 42mm the bezel looks like its fairly far in, looks smaller than the skx bezel which goes tight to the edge of a 42mm case, so im doubting they are the same.

I also reckon the height of the turtle at 13mm isnt high for a diver, id be guessing this will be the same thickness because of the movement, i cant see where theyd be able to shave any of the thickness off, but thats just a guess.

looking forward to your thoughts when you get it mate

cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Now here's the million dollar question...
> 
> If this uses the identical bezel (not insert, the bezel itself) to the existing SKX007/009, immediately the mod possibilities jump through the roof.
> 
> ...


Going by the case along and how far the bezel is in, i dont think youre going to get your wish, but these will be a big hit, the modding stores will come up with heaps of stuff for these.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cobia said:


> If this is 42mm the bezel looks like its fairly far in, looks smaller than the skx bezel which goes tight to the edge of a 42mm case, so im doubting they are the same.
> 
> I also reckon the height of the turtle at 13mm isnt high for a diver, id be guessing this will be the same thickness because of the movement, i cant see where theyd be able to shave any of the thickness off, but thats just a guess.
> 
> ...


The SKX013 (smaller brother to the SKX007) was only 11.5mm tall, used same movement, and was only 39mm....so perhaps it shares some DNA there?

I think it's an exciting maneuver. No one saw this coming. No one.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> The SKX013 (smaller brother to the SKX007) was only 11.5mm tall, used same movement, and was only 39mm....so perhaps it shares some DNA there?
> 
> I think it's an exciting maneuver. No one saw this coming. No one.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


If thats the case you might be right there bro, im only guessing.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cobia said:


> If thats the case you might be right there bro, im only guessing.


I think you're right on the size of the bezel - can't be the same as the SKX.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

There were SRP's... then SRPA's. SRPB's, now SRPC's. I'm thinking the letters are each 'wave' of them. 6 months or 12 months later, if there's another wave, wouldn't be shocked if they were SRPD's.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> There were SRP's... then SRPA's. SRPB's, now SRPC's. I'm thinking the letters are each 'wave' of them. 6 months or 12 months later, if there's another wave, wouldn't be shocked if they were SRPD's.


I didn't even catch that......wow, you're right.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

View attachment DSC03118.jpg


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> There were SRP's... then SRPA's. SRPB's, now SRPC's. I'm thinking the letters are each 'wave' of them. 6 months or 12 months later, if there's another wave, wouldn't be shocked if they were SRPD's.


Casio Is another manufacturer that uses the A,B,C,D, etc. designations on releases of similar models. These mini turtles are very interesting. And to think I just broke down this morning and ordered a SRP773. Who knew?! not me. I do like that 3 o'clock crown on the smaller versions. And yes it does look like the Deep Blue variant. 

Maybe this is the Turtle for the SKX013 crowd.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

That's a sweet all black 
http://timeandtidewatches.com/hands-on-blacked-out-beauty-the-seiko-prospex-srpc49k/

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

Biggles3 said:


> That's a sweet all black
> http://timeandtidewatches.com/hands-on-blacked-out-beauty-the-seiko-prospex-srpc49k/
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Nice


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Black turtle is beautiful.
Bye bye 775


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Srpc49k! Black, and true black; not gun metal. Me likey. Ninja turtle rules!


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Well dang. I have a mildly modded SRP777 that for my taste is nearly perfect except for two things: I wish it was a more ovaled 42mm case, and I wish it had a 4 o'clock crown. And then they come out with this. 

That's okay, I still love mine. This new one is really cool looking. The case looks like it angles down on the sides, which is interesting. I'd have to see more angles of it. The proportions look pretty awesome to me, and the bracelet is pretty cool. I like it. I'd love to see one in the metal, so to speak.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> Well dang. I have a mildly modded* SRP777* that for my taste is nearly perfect except for two things: I wish it was a more ovaled 42mm case, *and I wish it had a 4 o'clock crown*. And then they come out with this.
> 
> That's okay, I still love mine. This new one is really cool looking.* The case looks like it angles down on the sides, which is interesting.* I'd have to see more angles of it. The proportions look pretty awesome to me, and the bracelet is pretty cool. I like it. I'd love to see one in the metal, so to speak.


The black turtle is the same case as the 777, 775, etc. just black.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

new question now, if there's this black Turtle here, why wasn't it on the Seiko Prospex pages we just got the other day, with all the new models and color schemes? why wasn't it included in there? 

at least we did get a lot of big clear live pics, but what gives. Is it some kind of SE/LE that wouldn't appear on the regular Seiko pages?


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> new question now, if there's this black Turtle here, why wasn't it on the Seiko Prospex pages we just got the other day, with all the new models and color schemes? why wasn't it included in there?
> 
> at least we did get a lot of big clear live pics, but what gives. Is it some kind of SE/LE that wouldn't appear on the regular Seiko pages?


I think it is a limited edition to Australia. That's probably why it wasn't shown with the other watches.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

appleb said:


> I think it is a limited edition to Australia. That's probably why it wasn't shown with the other watches.


ah fudge.


----------



## inebriatedgnome (Nov 25, 2017)

Just got my SRP779 in, very pleased with it. However, it seems I've been hit with Prospex quality-control double-whammy here: the sword doesn't line up exactly with the 12-o'clock marker on the face, and the bezel ring doesn't line up with either of them. Could I correct this with some professional help, or should I return the watch and try my luck again?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


There is nothing in this price range that is classier than this piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Happy birthday old girl - 35 years old this month :-!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

undertheradar said:


>


Very nice mate, that looks hot, love the yellow seconds hand and dial, a very tasteful mod, congrats.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks!



Cobia said:


> Very nice mate, that looks hot, love the yellow seconds hand and dial, a very tasteful mod, congrats.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Love my turtle.

Depth of its dial providing that tool-like appearance...








The range and multitude of different strap options...








Its wrist appearance and overall wearability...








There's really nothing quite like it.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


Awesome match...dark brown leather and Gurtle were made for each other!

Here's mine saying hi!


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my cellular telephone using a program designed to aid in the posting of information.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This Blue turtle arrived the other day. I then spent a good hour and a half dealing with the bracelet to adjust it. Once the bracelet was sized and worn for a while it was removed and put in the straps case. It now resides on an orange G10 Nato with brushed hardware and looks super sweet. No pictures of that yet.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

catch the lighting in a strange way and this looks like a faded, vintage watch =)


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> catch the lighting in a strange way and this looks like a faded, vintage watch =)
> 
> View attachment 12703249


Ghost bezel it is, my friend...Nice one!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

babola said:


> Ghost bezel it is, my friend...Nice one!


somehow it looks perfectly bleached out. yet...


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> The black turtle is the same case as the 777, 775, etc. just black.


Rereading my post I realize I probably wasn't as clear as I thought. I was referencing the new mini Turtles, not the black Turtle.


----------



## yokohamaturtle (Oct 5, 2017)

post deleted.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

SRP789*red seconds hand*crystaltimes dome*crystaltimes coin edge bezel


----------



## Heypdx (Nov 21, 2017)

A


----------



## Heypdx (Nov 21, 2017)

itsajobar said:


> Been wanting one of these ever since the time they came out in 2015. When I sold my 6309 in June I REALLY wanted one. Waited until prices fell and finally purchased a new 779j for less than 218 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice and a great price as well, where did you get it?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Found the perfect strap for my Padi Turtle.

Original Seiko, same material/flexibility as the SRP777 strap, but normal length for my small wrist


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Heypdx said:


> Very nice and a great price as well, where did you get it?


eBay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Green  sure is a beauty!









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Bozzy said:


> Found the perfect strap for my Padi Turtle.
> 
> Original Seiko, same material/flexibility as the SRP777 strap, but normal length for my small wrist
> 
> View attachment 12706191


Wait, this is a shorter than standard length of this Seiko strap? how/where??


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bozzy said:


> Found the perfect strap for my Padi Turtle.
> 
> Original Seiko, same material/flexibility as the SRP777 strap, but normal length for my small wrist
> 
> View attachment 12706191


Nice! So what is it? I'd like to think that is a new and improved flat vent strap (Z22).


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> Wait, this is a shorter than standard length of this Seiko strap? how/where??





59yukon01 said:


> Nice! So what is it? I'd like to think that is a new and improved flat vent strap (Z22).


It's the strap from a SSC489 ;-)


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Bozzy said:


> It's the strap from a SSC489 ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12708843


Awesome, did you have to do any modifications to get it to fit?

I've seen the strap from the Padi Tuna SRPA83K1 fit onto a Padi turtle but with shaving down the lug end of it.


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

Seiko Turtle x Sumo Subzero (SRP777, SPB029) 🤤


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

775 + Uncle Seiko


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

dsquared24 said:


> Awesome, did you have to do any modifications to get it to fit?
> 
> I've seen the strap from the Padi Tuna SRPA83K1 fit onto a Padi turtle but with shaving down the lug end of it.


It's a direct fit. It is however made for small springbars, but because of the flexibility you can push the fat springbars in very easily.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Bozzy said:


> It's a direct fit. It is however made for small springbars, but because of the flexibility you can push the fat springbars in very easily.


That's great! I have a pair of "slim fats" from toxic that might work. Have any wrist shots or pics with the strap mounted?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

the strap, is there a part # and are there any other color variants? there would have to be black, no?


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> the strap, is there a part # and are there any other color variants? there would have to be black, no?


Did some digging and found this on eBay:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

What do you think? Credit to shadowwatchmaker on IG










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

dsquared24 said:


> What do you think? Credit to shadowwatchmaker on IG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's crazy cool. Hope it's not just gold plated but brass or bronze. Something tells me it wont be...


----------



## eliou (Jul 30, 2008)

Just got this back from the repair shop....


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

dsquared24 said:


> Have any wrist shots or pics with the strap mounted?


Sure ;-)


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Bozzy said:


> Sure ;-)


Looks awesome, thanks for the pics!


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

Seiko Turtle x Sumo Subzero (MiLTAT Endmill)
Seiko Turtle x Sumo Padi (MiLTAT SuperOyster)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Uncle Seiko blue waffle on the PADI. Top job Larry. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Uncle Seiko blue waffle on the PADI. Top job Larry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome bro, hard to get more retro than a waffle, i love it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Looks awesome bro, hard to get more retro than a waffle, i love it.


Thanks mate. I can't see it going back on the bracelet until the end of autumn.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Uncle Seiko blue waffle on the PADI. Top job Larry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that strap! I also like your use of woodgrain as a background. Imitation is the greatest form of flattery 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I love that strap! I also like your use of woodgrain as a background. Imitation is the greatest form of flattery
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Fair enough. (Yours was on laminex). Mine is pictured on real washed American oak floorboards. Not that floating .....


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Fair enough. (Yours was on laminex). Mine is pictured on real washed American oak floorboards. Not that floating .....


Laminex is amazingly realistic there days. By the way, both of these dlw ceramic bezel inserts are available if anyone is interested. I went back to original on both. The black has a tiny chip at 8. The Batman is 100 percent









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> Laminex is amazingly realistic there days. By the way, both of these dlw ceramic bezel inserts are available if anyone is interested. I went back to original on both. The black has a tiny chip at 8. The Batman is 100 percent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hows the new BB going bro? you taken it off yet lol?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Fair enough. (Yours was on laminex). Mine is pictured on real washed American oak floorboards. Not that floating .....


Jeez you guys are cheap, i only use 1million plus year old petrified wood in my place, un-petrified wood's got no class imho.


----------



## sam h (Dec 2, 2017)

I just received my Pepsi bezel SRPA21. I got it from a liquidation site (Inventory Adjusters) for only $277 and then after ordering I was reading about how Seiko has bad alignment issues on a lot of these watches so I sort of assumed the trade off was this was going to be some liquidated second. However upon receipt the alignment seems perfect and no issues jump out at me. I'm new to watches so I don't know if maybe I'm missing something, but from what I can tell, I got something that was at worst a floor model for under 300 dollars.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

sam h said:


> I just received my Pepsi bezel SRPA21. I got it from a liquidation site (Inventory Adjusters) for only $277 and then after ordering I was reading about how Seiko has bad alignment issues on a lot of these watches so I sort of assumed the trade off was this was going to be some liquidated second. However upon receipt the alignment seems perfect and no issues jump out at me. I'm new to watches so I don't know if maybe I'm missing something, but from what I can tell, I got something that was at worst a floor model for under 300 dollars.


Congrats mate great score and nice luck with the allignment.

Reality is that most seikos i get the alignments fine, but ive got a couple where its been a hair off, its no big drama imo but i understand why people get so upset, seiko need to lift their game in that department.

Watch you got sounds great, dont think you are missing anything at all, and the price is fair depending on where you are, wear in good health n congrats,

cheers


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Hows the new BB going bro? you taken it off yet lol?


Wonderful. And Nope 









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> Wonderful. And Nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the little scratch? how'd you get that so fast?


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Whats the little scratch? how'd you get that so fast?


I'm hoping that's just a hair upstaging the photo... :O


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

AndrwTNT said:


> I'm hoping that's just a hair upstaging the photo... :O


Yep. Andrew wins. Pesky girly blonde arm hair.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> Yep. Andrew wins. Pesky girly blonde arm hair.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


But your dating a brunette.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

AndrwTNT said:


> I'm hoping that's just a hair upstaging the photo... :O


Haha, i was just trying to get jimmy going lol.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

chriscentro said:


>


This one is growing on me. I would love to see the Pepsi insert on it. With the yellow accents I bet it's stunning.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)




----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Have a great week ahead everyone! Cheers!









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

Seiko Turtle x Sumo Subzero
Seiko Turtle x Sumo Black


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Turtle lume shot









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

All work done by me.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Meanwhile in the seiko Thailand factory.

Baby turtles being made!

Note the Japanese supervisor, these ones are 'made in japan' models.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Meanwhile in the seiko Thailand factory.
> 
> Baby turtles being made!
> 
> ...


Are these J or K models?


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

SRP turned 6306 Scuba Pro


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

P1290752 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

6105 Turtle


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Fresh from the Spa. Had it's first service in 35 years!!!

The movement was in great condition considering how old it is.



















Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Spring-Diver said:


> Fresh from the Spa. Had it's first service in 35 years!!!
> 
> The movement was in great condition considering how old it is.
> 
> ...


Cool, is yours from 1982 then? If so, mine was made the same year


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

khd said:


> Cool, is yours from 1982 then? If so, mine was made the same year
> 
> View attachment 12736029
> 
> ...


Yes! March of 82[e







moji482]

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 12737553


That cushion case looks so damn good from the side, when looking at pics online from straight above of this watch, it doesnt do it justice, its only when you view it from the side angles that you get the full appreciation of the design, and get to appreciate the one clean edge, it truely melts onto the wrist this watch like no other.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Spring-Diver said:


> Yes! March of 82
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ha that is cool, especially as they're both from the same factory (non-suwa dials) :-!


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Does anybody know when the new gray turtle will be released? I just have to have it as my wife thinks that my PADI is too sporty. (And my answer was: that, to me, it's like saying it's too sexy!)


----------



## 3ryn (Dec 14, 2017)

Here's mine. Love it. It's a definite keeper.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I think it looks great! Nice work!!



undertheradar said:


> All work done by me.
> 
> View attachment 12729141


IG: th3measure


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Here is mine Need to get a coin edge bezel and im done









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

mkeric1 said:


> Here is mine Need to get a coin edge bezel and im done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One.second.closer (Uncle Seikostain) for your coin edge my friend. Accept no substitutes.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

JimmyMack75 said:


> One.second.closer (Uncle Seikostain) for your coin edge my friend. Accept no substitutes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


thank you sir


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Any gold turtle owners yet? I'm on the fence to purchase one


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


birdynamnam said:


> P1290752 by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Any gold turtle owners yet? I'm on the fence to purchase one


I've seen a bronze turtle by horologymatters. I'm planning to get that instead of the gold one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

rameezhanslo said:


> I've seen a bronze turtle by horologymatters. I'm planning to get that instead of the gold one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They look awesome but I'd be the type of guy to polish the patina away from the case

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

EDC

Edc by laurent, sur Flickr


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

birdynamnam said:


> EDC
> 
> Edc by laurent, sur Flickr


What happened to this picture. I can see it on tapatalk thread preview but it's not here? Is it because it had a knife in the pic?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

My gold turtle lands Friday. Will post some pics when I get it.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

walrusmonger said:


> My gold turtle lands Friday. Will post some pics when I get it.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudmasterman (Feb 20, 2017)

This is who you want to get your coin edge bezel from if you want the best and have the $$$:

[email protected]


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Anybody looking for mini turtles? Australian store Quality Watches For Men And Women For Sale - ChronosPride has them in stock, Chronospride is the only Australian store to have them so far, great customer service, great range, they deliver world wide, can highly recommend.


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

nupicasso said:


> I'm with you on this. I've had hardlex scratch within weeks of purchasw. In 20 years of use I've never had a sapphire crystal scratch.


I work construction.

I own Acrylic, Mineral and Sapphire watches.

Acrylic get scratched so easily it's not even funny. If I drill one hole, I'm guaranteed a scratch somewhere on the crystal.

Mineral. Slowly but surely I get scratches all over the crystals.

Sapphire. Not a single scratch. Tie some Rebar, Mix some concrete, Drill, chip, demo, hammer, saw, build... Nothing. All still perfectly good.

Mohs Hardness Scale for reference:

Diamond - 10
Sapphire - 9
Ceramic - 8.5
Hardlex (ISO Divers) - 7-8
Quartz - 7 (hardest airborne substance (dust etc.)
Steel - 5-6
Mineral Glass - 5 (Most low-end Seikos / watches) (Hardlex Seiko 5)
Acrylic - 3-4

I'm guilty of thinking that all Hardlex = Mineral and therefore my Mineral experience (Scratches so easily) were going to be the same has Hardlex... Only time will tell.

I think we need to be clear when talking Hardlex in an ISO diver vs Talking Hardlex / Mineral (which many of the basic Seikos use)


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

My turtle was sexually harassed by a tortoise last night:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

:-d


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Ive got a batman turtle being hand delivered to my door at 7am tomorrow with a selection of other new Seiko divers to look at.
Store has sent me pictures of the batman, alignments fantastic, great communication, thats what i call outstanding service above and beyond.
Thanks Cronospride.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

These photos are Great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

dman2112 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was quick. I feel like I just saw the spy shots of these things...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Ive got a batman turtle being hand delivered to my door at 7am tomorrow with a selection of other new Seiko divers to look at.
> Store has sent me pictures of the batman, alignments fantastic, great communication, thats what i call outstanding service above and beyond.
> Thanks Cronospride.


Interested to see this one. Might switch out the PADI for it.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Interested to see this one. Might switch out the PADI for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Just got it, shes a dream boat, perfect alignment, unfortunately im hopeless with putting pics up but its very nice.
Thanks to Franc at ChronosPride for the over and above outstanding customer service, outstanding stuff.


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

My SRP777 on a Super Oyster


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

My SRP777 on a Super Oyster.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I bet the 3D Oyster looks amazing on this watch. I've only seen this image.









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## dazeduno (Sep 27, 2016)

Early Christmas present from my girlfriend! Have a Strapcode Jubilee on the way. FYI I have 6" wrists.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Interested to see this one. Might switch out the PADI for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Nice bro, im loving mine, the blue minutes hand takes a bit of getting used to but when i think about it without it blue i realised i wouldnt change it, its part of the charm on this model, unusual for a batman but very cool.

Perfect for a hot summers day, its got a cool feel about it, im loving it.

Radar1, its very nice bro, if you like the shades of blue on it over the red and darker blue on the padi, go for it, these are getting more expensive too, better to buy now than wait.
Ive got the Padi too, i love em both, couldnt flip either.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

got a little cra-zay tonight on ebay and ordered up myself a black kanji day wheel and Seikostain coin bezel. for now i'm 99% sure both are going to my 773 mod, barring some last second change of mind/heart.









in either case both will be updated: a gold MM-style second hand is going into the 775, and that 007 second hand currently in the it (as pictured) will be scooting over into the 773 while the thing is open. also going to have them try to push the movt. adjuster more toward the + as the watch has noticeably slowed in recent months.

while i'm tempted a little bit by ceramic and lumed options, i think for bezel insert i'm hoping to just get the stock insert planted on the Seikostain bezel. does anyone know if he includes a single adhesive ring for inserts, or will just sell 1? not too keen on having to order a 10 pack when i'm realistically only going to be using 1, but will if i have to just to save shipping/having to order from another source.

so that 'waiting for mod parts' waiting game begins... ::dramatic rumble of distant thunder::


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


So, would this beauty supplant a PADI, in your opinion?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## dct876 (Sep 2, 2015)

Merry Christmas from Florida!


----------



## dct876 (Sep 2, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


awesome shot!


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> So, would this beauty supplant a PADI, in your opinion?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I'm own both, so fortunately I don't have to choose. To your point, I don't think it does (my humble opinion). Incidentally, I have eight of the original reissue variants and I consider all keepers. I hope to pickup the latest releases as well. Happy holidays and peace to all.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> while i'm tempted a little bit by ceramic and lumed options, i think for bezel insert i'm hoping to just get the stock insert planted on the Seikostain bezel. does anyone know if he includes a single adhesive ring for inserts, or will just sell 1? not too keen on having to order a 10 pack when i'm realistically only going to be using 1, but will if i have to just to save shipping/having to order from another source.
> 
> so that 'waiting for mod parts' waiting game begins... ::dramatic rumble of distant thunder::


In my experience the Seiko stain bezels are a very tight fit for inserts. I've never used any adhesive on mine in the 1yr + I've owned it - had various ceramic and stock inserts, they clip in tight and I've had to had to prise them out with a blade every time I've swapped them out


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Disregard, iPhone butt post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> got a little cra-zay tonight on ebay and ordered up myself a black kanji day wheel and Seikostain coin bezel. for now i'm 99% sure both are going to my 773 mod, barring some last second change of mind/heart.
> 
> View attachment 12753635
> 
> ...


Krzysztof includes several 3M adhesives with his bezels, and generally sends bezel gaskets as well, although he recommends re-using the stock Seiko gasket.

I find a small sharpened screwdriver to be the best tool for getting between the insert and the bezel.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Rare bird, a minty 6309 Suwa.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Here's my new PADI, Christmas gift from my wife. Really liking it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Better pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

babola said:


> Rare bird, a minty 6309 Suwa.
> 
> View attachment 12756557


That is gorgeous! What strap is that?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

cjbiker said:


> That is gorgeous! What strap is that?


Thanks bud. The strap is a one-off, hand made by a mate of mine who's hobby is making leather bags and belts. Not Italian leather this time, New Zealand calf for a change.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

babola said:


> Thanks bud. The strap is a one-off, hand made by a mate of mine who's hobby is making leather bags and belts. Not Italian leather this time, New Zealand calf for a change.


Thought they preferred lamb to calf in NZ? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

WTM said:


> Here's my new PADI, Christmas gift from my wife. Really liking it so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great on you mate, congrats, awesome chrissie present.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

dman2112 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! congrats, the goldfinger turtle!

Im going to grab one for the novelty factor alone, probably wait for 6 months or a year first and find one cheap, if im ever going to own or try a gold watch it might as well be this one.

Whats your thoughts on it after a few days wear?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

OH. now i'm seeing something i didn't see before in the new Gold. the dial is not flat black, it's metallic, eh? i still find the white chapter ring markings as a little odd... but all of it adds interesting stuff to the mod possibilities in the very least!


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Anybody seen or got any pics of the new batman with the blue dial or grey dials?
cheers


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Anybody seen or got any pics of the new batman with the blue dial or grey dials?
> cheers


Only on Instagram


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

fvc74 said:


> Only on Instagram
> View attachment 12759257


Thanks mate, that looks stunning.
Have you got one?


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Thanks mate, that looks stunning.
> Have you got one?


, I'm looking for a blue baby turtle


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo Mod Turtle








​


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

My gray turtle


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Nice! congrats, the goldfinger turtle!
> 
> Im going to grab one for the novelty factor alone, probably wait for 6 months or a year first and find one cheap, if im ever going to own or try a gold watch it might as well be this one.
> 
> Whats your thoughts on it after a few days wear?


The new standard in WIS retirement pieces, lol.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

On a Miltat Super Oyster.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> The new standard in WIS retirement pieces, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Hahaha!


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

i am getting one this afternoon


Cobia said:


> Thanks mate, that looks stunning.
> Have you got one?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

_very gently_ for about 10 seconds tried to remove bezel from my 773 in advanced prep for maybe attempting this upcoming bezel mod myself. used a taped up pocketknife blade... couldn't even gain any purchase, even in the little 'helper groove' in the SRP's bezel. so, no dice, and of course slightly marred the case despite using tape._* F#$%*_ that. 10 seconds was enough of a try.

don't know how some of you can jam knives in there and successfully get a bezel off w/o marking the case enough to notice. more power to y'all. guess i'm going the wiener route for sure, gladly will pay someone, to not scratch up my own watches. ugh. have never been able to pull a bezel off a watch _except _my SRP227, which i did mar the bezel but at least in a spot it's hidden by the shroud. can't hide the scratches on an SKX or SRP.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> _very gently_ for about 10 seconds tried to remove bezel from my 773 ... used a taped up pocketknife blade... couldn't even gain any purchase, ...._* F#$%*_ that. 10 seconds was enough of a try.
> 
> don't know how some of you can jam knives in there and successfully get a bezel off w/o marking the case enough to notice. more power to y'all.


F#$% that too. That only makes it too thick.

I use small sections of super thin retractable blades used in SLEEVE KNIVES, and insert them first to get a slight lift. 
Then, send it my trusty Swiss Army Knife to do the heavy lifting.
No need for tape and all that sissy stuff. ;-)



timetellinnoob said:


> guess i'm going *the wiener route *for sure...


WUT?
Does this involve sexting teenage girls? PM me. :-!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

just in the sense of dork, or nerd. like 'that kid is kind of a wiener'. a general insult. pretty tame by today's standards actually, lol.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> just in the sense of dork, or nerd. like 'that kid is kind of a wiener'. a general insult. pretty tame by today's standards actually, lol.


Oh, THAT "weiner" ! :-D
U and I might have gone to jr high around the same time, then.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 12765827
> View attachment 12765829


I would love to see my SRP777 to look something like that !
Anyone in Europe who does this kind of thing?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 12765827
> View attachment 12765829


Nice doxa mod dial mate, i love the little scuba tanks and hands, nice work.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12768435
> 
> 
> View attachment 12768441


What strap is that please?


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

VictorAlpha said:


> What strap is that please?


Haha. Did you look at the name of the picture file? Its an Uncle Seiko Tropic.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi. Got my 1st Turtle today (except for a couple of 'turtle-like' Seiko 5's). Very happy with it. Cheers.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

The SRP777 loves leather ...,


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

I so want one, but Amazon UK jacked up the price £60 day before I got £45 worth Amazon vouchers


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Couple more pics I've come across of the gold turtle out in the wild.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> _very gently_ for about 10 seconds tried to remove bezel from my 773 in advanced prep for maybe attempting this upcoming bezel mod myself. used a taped up pocketknife blade... couldn't even gain any purchase, even in the little 'helper groove' in the SRP's bezel. so, no dice, and of course slightly marred the case despite using tape._* F#$%*_ that. 10 seconds was enough of a try.
> 
> don't know how some of you can jam knives in there and successfully get a bezel off w/o marking the case enough to notice. more power to y'all. guess i'm going the wiener route for sure, gladly will pay someone, to not scratch up my own watches. ugh. have never been able to pull a bezel off a watch _except _my SRP227, which i did mar the bezel but at least in a spot it's hidden by the shroud. can't hide the scratches on an SKX or SRP.


I bought a Bergeon bezel remover that cost as much as my Turtle, but it's safer when swapping bezels on my Omega Planet Ocean, etc


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## VictorAlpha (Oct 25, 2015)

JimmyMack75 said:


> Haha. Did you look at the name of the picture file? Its an Uncle Seiko Tropic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Oops no I didn't, can't find the embarrassed face emoji either haha

Thanks!

It looks like US nailed the strap and the buckle, looks just like a vintage one I picked up on the Bay recently.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Forgot to post this...

My wife wanted to try out my Turtle on New Years day.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 12765827
> View attachment 12765829


Nice mod! Is that a Dr. seikostain bezel? How do those things fit the turtle? Any play in it?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Nice mod! Is that a Dr. seikostain bezel? How do those things fit the turtle? Any play in it?


Thank you. Yes, Dr Seikostain bezel.
They fit fine. 
Mine is very TIGHT. So I removed the click spring. And I don't usually use the bezel.

PS: Generally, I have found Dr Seikostain's bezels to be on the tighter side. A little dangerous, but I like them that way. 
The bezels can work by friction alone.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Thank you. Yes, Dr Seikostain bezel.
> They fit fine.
> Mine is very TIGHT. So I removed the click spring. And I don't usually use the bezel.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info. I have one on a Vostok 090 but I've bent the retention spring to keep it from freely spinning so much so that it won't budge now. No click spring in the vostoks.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

some Watchgecko stuff showed up today.

liked how they did this burgundy/grey strap with their premium hardware, jumped on that.

















plain black polyurethane flat-vent strap was more of an impulse buy, but wasn't much and has the classic look.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

A PADI my way


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 12784313


You found the pot of gold!


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Apparently it's a turtle-eating snake...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

switcheroo


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Turtle is my most worn watch. I have 20+ watches now and my turtle gets worn something like 2/3 of the time.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Every time I buy a watch I tell myself that's it for a while, then something I "need" comes along, anyone know where to get the best deal on the SRPC44?


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

About the only thing good this day for me is this awesome watch....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Bgsmith said:


> Every time I buy a watch I tell myself that's it for a while, then something I "need" comes along, anyone know where to get the best deal on the SRPC44?


Lowest I've seen is on Ebay for $317.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Bgsmith said:


> Every time I buy a watch I tell myself that's it for a while, then something I "need" comes along, anyone know where to get the best deal on the SRPC44?


I am maybe tired and not rational but this looks great to me and the "want" is strong in this ine.

Anyone has details on the gold.coating? How is it applied and will it chip easily?










Sent from my Moto X4


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Tom_ZG said:


> I am maybe tired and not rational but this looks great to me and the "want" is strong in this ine.
> 
> Anyone has details on the gold.coating? How is it applied and will it chip easily?
> 
> ...


I have the same questions regarding the coating, may pick one of these up in the next few weeks.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Got the new Z199 bracelet in from Uncle Seiko, making me fall in love with the Blue Lagoon all over again! The taper and the the beveled edges are so nice


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Looks great. I really like the way they did the endlinks.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

I just paid a deposit for a new Black Series Turtle. anyone else falling into the black hole?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I really want to love it, but the orange hue of the lume kills it for me, and I normally lurve orange and black combos. If it was a 777 dial and hands I think it would work better. Those that go for it, enjoy, it is still a great piece.



vintageguy said:


> I just paid a deposit for a new Black Series Turtle. anyone else falling into the black hole?


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

New bracelet arrived today, love it so far.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

accidental flash reveals, hey, it _is_ blue...


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raver3000 (Oct 13, 2017)

Can you recommend a reputable seller with international shipping?I want to buy my first automatic and I want to be a Turtle...


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

I'm thinking about getting a bracelet for my 777. Does anyone here have a Super Oyster and Endmill they can post pics of? Can't decide between which I'd prefer. Thanks!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice capture 


4StringSlinger said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Finaly im in
Love it

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

champ13 said:


> nice capture


Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Finally


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Padi turtle









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

In ️ with the  again after putting it on a rubber strap!!!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOYAM (Oct 21, 2013)

I used to not understand why it was called the turtle. Once it was explained, now I always see it.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

AndrwTNT said:


> I'm thinking about getting a bracelet for my 777. Does anyone here have a Super Oyster and Endmill they can post pics of? Can't decide between which I'd prefer. Thanks!


Here's my recently acquired SRP773 on a Strapcode Endmill - apologies for shoddy photos, had to use my phone. Watch has aftermarket domed crystal, coin-edge bezel and insert.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

fishfingers said:


> Here's my recently acquired SRP773 on a Strapcode Endmill - apologies for shoddy photos, had to use my phone. Watch has aftermarket domed crystal, coin-edge bezel and insert.


Thank you for those! Great mods as well, looks good.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's a pic with much better camera (sadly the same inept photographer.)
This time it's on my wife's wrist - much less hairy!


----------



## Bbeef (Mar 11, 2016)

Ninja turtle heading home


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

Bbeef said:


> Ninja turtle heading home
> View attachment 12821345


nice mate, do you mind posting some lume shots? Does the lume glow the same as standard lumibrite?


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Bbeef (Mar 11, 2016)

jinfaep said:


> nice mate, do you mind posting some lume shots? Does the lume glow the same as standard lumibrite?


same as any turtle


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

Bbeef said:


> same as any turtle


cool, thought the orange lume might have had a different colour to standard lumibrite


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

I hesitated over the crystal times coin edge bezel for ages - finally picked one up and I'm glad I did. It's a nice tight fit so the action is really smooth, not a million miles away from the stock bezel.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

This was a year straight on the superoyster. Time for something different.


----------



## ryankkelly (Apr 27, 2017)

Blue Lagoon! Would love to get a good leather NATO to go with it but haven’t seen any that light my fire.


----------



## eco-drive (Dec 5, 2017)

That blue lagoon makes me drool...


But I want an ORANGE Turtle.. and I'm gonna call it The Don!


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

Seiko Turtle x Sumo Subzero


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Blue Lagoon is inbound to go with the below in my small turtle collection.

SRP775
PADI
Batman


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Sorry if I'm missing the obvious, but is there a good source for purchasing the OEM steel bracelet for the Turtle? I'd been debating between Strapcode bracelets but prefer the look of the original bracelet. Looks more like the MM one. Thank you!


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

AndrwTNT said:


> Sorry if I'm missing the obvious, but is there a good source for purchasing the OEM steel bracelet for the Turtle? I'd been debating between Strapcode bracelets but prefer the look of the original bracelet. Looks more like the MM one. Thank you!


Longislandwatch.com

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

nyamoci said:


> Longislandwatch.com


Appreciate it!


----------



## WRXtranceformed (Nov 16, 2014)

SRP775 - Project Two Tone just completed:


























More details here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/neww-srp775-project-two-tone-turtle-4620385.html


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

"The two most important days in your life is the day you are born, and the day you find out why." -Mark Twain


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Got a new custom strap recently... it's breaking in nicely.

Rover Haven's Arts and Crafts in Horween Bourbon Shell Cordovan


----------



## Redng (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

Latest 2 arrivals SRPC23k and SRPCS25k:


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

PADI on Strapcode 3D jubilee...







*Save**Save*​


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

thorien said:


> Latest 2 arrivals SRPC23k and SRPCS25k:


Top watches and the best batman I've seen.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Top watches and the best batman I've seen.


The peacock blue is lush, looks the same as the 053, blue dials with black bezels looks fantastic, dont know why they arnt done more often, im looking for a black srp777 bezel for my blue 773.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nicee


mitchjrj said:


> PADI on Strapcode 3D jubilee...
> 
> View attachment 12838275
> *Save**Save*​


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice padi


B1ff_77 said:


> I hesitated over the crystal times coin edge bezel for ages - finally picked one up and I'm glad I did. It's a nice tight fit so the action is really smooth, not a million miles away from the stock bezel.
> 
> View attachment 12822343


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

getting these back from the modder tomorrow morning!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I got my first turtle yesterday. I really didn't like them when I first saw them, and I don't know why or exactly when I changed my mind, but now I can't get over how much I like this watch.

Boring and unmodded, but pretty exciting to me right now.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Nice strap - Iso' or Borealis? I've tried both and have to say I prefer the cheaper option, more comfortable for me.



cave diver said:


> I got my first turtle yesterday. I really didn't like them when I first saw them, and I don't know why or exactly when I changed my mind, but now I can't get over how much I like this watch.
> 
> Boring and unmodded, but pretty exciting to me right now.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Nice strap - Iso' or Borealis? I've tried both and have to say I prefer the cheaper option, more comfortable for me.


It's an isofrane. It's not amazing on this watch. I'm thinking about ordering a tropic or a waffle but have to research which source makes the most comfy one. I LOVE the stick silicon turtle strap, but the keeper and the buckle scratch and poke me.

EDIT - just ordered a waffle from uncleseiko.


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Got a Turtle at Christmas and I love it. Really comfortable and works on a variety of straps. Thought I'd post here because this was the thread than convinced me to get one...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice pic


hairythomas said:


> Got a Turtle at Christmas and I love it. Really comfortable and works on a variety of straps. Thought I'd post here because this was the thread than convinced me to get one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

champ13 said:


> nice pic


Thanks! Wasn't my most constructive day at work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Suggestions/Pics for an aftermarket bracelet for a Blue Lagoon (SRPB11), my current Turtle/bracelet lineup is below:

PADI on a Strapcode Super Oyster
SRP775 on a Strapcode Two Tone Jubilee
Batman on the stock bracelet (strapcode chamfer clasp on the way for it)

I have a Strapcode Super Jubilee that only seems to want to fit the 775, may mess around with that and try and put it on the SRPB11 when it gets here.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thought I was done modding, but had a slight disaster and managed to dislodge the seconds hand, so cracked her open again. Decided to go back to the marine master style hand I've had on previously and I really like it now


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Updated:


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

ramsey said:


> Great shot. The Padi is growing on me. If it's not too weird to ask what jacket is that? Looks dope and comfortable


Thanks, watch is very cool blue and red
Jacket is from decathlon, solognac brand hunters jacket
Its my favorite woodland camo patern
I like camouflage 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> getting these back from the modder tomorrow morning!
> 
> View attachment 12838801


Black date windows look fantastic


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

does anyone know if the silver day/date wheels from the tuna (007) can be fit to the turtle's movement? brainstorming here after seeing how amazing that second hand above looks, i may have to go all in on a mod job from a pro, and if i'm sending it away, i might as well cover everything.


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

deleted


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


timetellinnoob said:


> Updated:
> 
> View attachment 12840729
> 
> ...


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Strapcode Chamfer Clasp is here for one of my Turtle bracelets, makes a huge difference, this is currently on my Batman but I think this bracelet will go on my Blue Lagoon when it gets here and the Batman will go on a rubber dive strap.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Still loving my PADI


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

I love the ol' Turtle.... Great design, excellent movement (w/in 2" per day), and outstanding lume. I got some Helm canvas straps to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Redng (Mar 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


I've been on the verge of putting mine on one of those strapcode jubilees for months, but the rubber strap is soooo comfortable.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Coriolanus said:


> I've been on the verge of putting mine on one of those strapcode jubilees for months, but the rubber strap is soooo comfortable.


I hear you, the OEM rubber is very nice! I just love the look of the turtle with a jubilee.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> I hear you, the OEM rubber is very nice! I just love the look of the turtle with a jubilee.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Any issues with the fit of the endlinks on that one?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Coriolanus said:


> Any issues with the fit of the endlinks on that one?


Mine is the SKX jubilee, so I reshaped the end links to my liking. I've never tried the Strapcode.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

This makes me want to stop buying watches. I don't think I can enjoy much anything else as much as I enjoy my PADI Turtle.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ohjnxg12345 (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

I’ve had my turtle for about 9 months now. Gets worn six out of every seven days. 

I’m always at the beach - surfing or swimming, or in a pool. I reckon my watch is in the water 4 times a week (Besides when I shower with it on). 

How often do your turtles get wet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Effect...


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

SRP777 on Strapcode Super Engineer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12851295
> 
> 
> View attachment 12851287


Nice capture of the turtle's textured dial! One of my favorite the things about that watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

1st post here, I've been a lurker for maybe a year. I've learned so much about horology from all of you so my sincerest thank you!

My first auto, good Ole 777 on Strapcode 3D Jubilee.









(Editic didnt upload from mobile, fixed)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Woody36327 said:


> 1st post here, I've been a lurker for maybe a year. I've learned so much about horology from all of you so my sincerest thank you!
> 
> My first auto, good Ole 777 on Strapcode 3D Jubilee.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard, great choice, congrats, looks great on you, perfect size, shes a beauty.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

The Blue Lagoon is here.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Also threw the Batman on the rubber strap that came with the Blue Lagoon, figured I'd keep one bracelet in mint condition.


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

Another new turtle for me today 

SRPC49


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Breaking in a new strap from uncleseiko - not as comfy as I'd expected, but it looks really good


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Turtle power, the Blue Lagoon will go on a super jubilee once I get a better clasp for it.


----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

cave diver said:


> Breaking in a new strap from uncleseiko - not as comfy as I'd expected, but it looks really good


Give it sometime , it will be very comfortable soon!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ramsey said:


> My wrist swells and shrinks quite a bit throughout the day and I find myself constantly adjusting (with tools) the clasp and can never get something that works around the clock. Really annoying.
> 
> And the diver's extension digs into my wrist. No bueno.
> 
> ...


Try fitting it a little looser in the first place. Works for me.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ramsey said:


> My wrist swells and shrinks quite a bit throughout the day and I find myself constantly adjusting (with tools) the clasp and can never get something that works around the clock. Really annoying.
> 
> And the diver's extension digs into my wrist. No bueno.
> 
> ...


My watches on bracelets where the fit is a just right in the morning and then a tad tight later in the day......I just switch wrists from my left to the right and all is good. Wrist switching works for me. That way I'm not messing around with micro adjustments. But then again, I'm a left hand dominant person and wear my watches on the left wrist out of habit.


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

deleted


----------



## NoSpoon (Jul 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

ramsey said:


> My wrist swells and shrinks quite a bit throughout the day and I find myself constantly adjusting (with tools) the clasp and can never get something that works around the clock. Really annoying.
> 
> And the diver's extension digs into my wrist. No bueno.
> 
> ...


i have that buckle, and i found it to be mire comfortable than the strap code version, but neither is quite the quality of the seiko MM ratcheting buckle (which I also have).


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Bgsmith said:


> The Blue Lagoon is here.


Congrats! It looks good on you.

I love the more outstanding sunburst dial on the Blue Lagoon when viewed under the right lighting conditions, but I might prefer my PADI a little more, just because I think the PADI is more bold and exciting looking. I'm ashamed to say that my Blue Lagoon has been a safe queen. I loved the PADI and so I had to get the Blue Lagoon due to FOMO (fear of missing out).

Over a 16 month period of time I found my PADI to consistently run between -2 and + 2 sec/day, depending on my activities for the day and whether on a winder. It tends to gain about 1-2 sec/day on the wrist, but lose 1-2 sec/day on a winder. In the first 6 months I wore it a lot, and it gave me a 6 month average that was only -0.4 sec/day over 185 days.

My Blue Lagoon on the other hand is slightly looser. It tends to run between +1 sec/day and -6 sec/day when on a winder, and averaged about -2 sec/day over a 4 month period on the winder before I put it away (it's not been worn out on my wrist yet). This still beats my SKX models that can be 10-20 seconds a day fast or slow.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

DocJekl said:


> Congrats! It looks good on you.
> 
> I love the more outstanding sunburst dial on the Blue Lagoon when viewed under the right lighting conditions, but I might prefer my PADI a little more, just because I think the PADI is more bold and exciting looking. I'm ashamed to say that my Blue Lagoon has been a safe queen. I loved the PADI and so *I had to get the Blue Lagoon due to FOMO (fear of missing out).*
> 
> ...


The text in bold is the reason why I got the Blue Lagoon as well, while I haven't had the chance to see the dial in all its glory in the sunlight yet I must say it is a good looking watch, but like you, I have my PADI on today, was just looking at it and thinking to myself how I like it better than the Blue Lagoon.

They are all great watches though, my PADI is way off on accuracy though, last time I checked it it was -21.3 where as the SRPB11 was -3.5 the first time I tested it, I am no too concerned with either though as I am not launching missiles or anything with my watches, if I need accuracy I'll grab my quartz Tuna.


----------



## cwfmon (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## cwfmon (Aug 31, 2012)

Double post


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

I just sold this one...the nato strap color (ocean) was perfectly matching 
the color of the dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mark_engelbrecht (Jul 17, 2016)

wow, that blue lagoon is insane!!


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

ramsey said:


> My wrist swells and shrinks quite a bit throughout the day and I find myself constantly adjusting (with tools) the clasp and can never get something that works around the clock. Really annoying.
> 
> And the diver's extension digs into my wrist. No bueno.
> 
> ...


I had the same issue with the extension digging in for almost a yr! I did use BC284 more often than not. If sizing is already correct, i switched a link from the 12 oclock side to the 6 oclcok side. This moved the diver extension link to a different position on wrist and is super comfortable for me. Not sure this will work for you but i thought id share.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redng (Mar 8, 2014)

Bgsmith said:


> Turtle power, the Blue Lagoon will go on a super jubilee once I get a better clasp for it.


Nice turtles and bracelets sir! do they sell those bracelets in black? for my black turtle? tia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Redng said:


> Nice turtles and bracelets sir! do they sell those bracelets in black? for my black turtle? tia
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are all from Strapcode, not sure they have black bracelets for the turtles yet.


----------



## DocJohnnyZ (Dec 20, 2015)

Padi on an UncleSeiko Oyster 

I don't love the endlinks but overall a great bracelet compared to the stock!


----------



## Redng (Mar 8, 2014)

Bgsmith said:


> They are all from Strapcode, not sure they have black bracelets for the turtles yet.


Thanks 



















im using my original buckle on my uncle seiko strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Today's arrival.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

SRP775 to be modded! Waiting for the last parts to arrive ...









Only the case, bezel, chapter ring and movement will stay original! &#55358;&#56621;


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

In the meantime, just goofin' around ... b-)









SRPA21, SBDC049


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12859449


Turtle and suit...I would have never even tried. 
But it looks awesome, with a NATO no less. Wow!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Love the ErikasOriginals strap









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## lany (Sep 28, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12861255


Nice shot! Love the case shape from this angle.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

J969 said:


> I just sold this one...the nato strap color (ocean) was perfectly matching
> the color of the dial
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the strap?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Where did you get the strap?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Got it from Strap Mill Canada: www.strapmillcanada.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

J969 said:


> Got it from Strap Mill Canada: www.strapmillcanada.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Here's something new from uncleseiko.








I liked it right away because it has a sort of southwestern look, and it's super flexible like a 1990's TAG bracelet I have and that makes it move and feel more like cloth. I will say, I tried to adjust the length when I was in a bad mood, and the complexity of this band did not help. went back later and it wasn't a big deal. The end links are not really up to par for the price, and the clasp is a real let down, otherwise I'd call it a home run.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

cave diver said:


> Here's something new from uncleseiko.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sweet!


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

SRP777 in the army


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Redng (Mar 8, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12861255


sir where did you get the black kanji day wheel? thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Redng said:


> sir where did you get the black kanji day wheel? thanks


you'll laugh; ebay.

i bought 3 (2 black 1 white). and ships from los angeles.


----------



## Redng (Mar 8, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> you'll laugh; ebay.
> 
> i bought 3 (2 black 1 white). and ships from los angeles.


Thanks sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

drwindsurf said:


> Turtle and suit...I would have never even tried.
> But it looks awesome, with a NATO no less. Wow!


it's been known to happen from time to time =) (well, not the nato, usually haha)


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Put the Blue Lagoon on a Super Jubilee today, also when your watch, coat and truck all match.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

Was contemplating getting rid of this but this Pepsi is fiiine.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## sector445 (May 30, 2013)

.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Most comfortably bracelet I've ever tried, and I can't stop taking pictures of it. Shame it's somewhat overpriced for the build quality, but I'm hoping uncleseiko with revise it or others will take a cue and make their own version


----------



## cwfmon (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks Uncle Seiko for this awesome strap. While I love the look and feel of the seiko silicone, it's just way too long for me. The Uncle Seiko is perfect.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

WOW..what an impressive shot!!




sector445 said:


> .


IG: th3measure


----------



## sector445 (May 30, 2013)

TheMeasure said:


> WOW..what an impressive shot!!
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


Tnx...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


Do you mind sharing what bracelet is that? Look really nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Before the release of the new ones, they only came in black so modded my own to be a Pepsi...6309-7040

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Well, I am always late to the party but nonetheless, managed to purchase this beauty through a good buddy of mine. Next up.... Its Samurai twin


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Haven't chimed on this thread for a bit but glad that it's still going strong. Still giving my (old?) 777 the majority of my wrist time and glad to read that others are enjoying the journey as well. Hats off to Seiko for cranking out all the colors of the rainbow on these, I guess. Glad I got mine way back when there were only three options or five if you searched hard enough. I could hardly decide back then; don't know what I'd do today but still loving these little machines.


----------



## mkim520 (Oct 20, 2016)

Had to thin the herd and sell my 777, it was bulky in the end and was losing time my SKX


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Heavy sweater weather.. with my SRP777 on mrsailcloth straps.. very simple but often my go to combo.. b-)


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Grey Turtle came in today...









Michael


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Ha! Well something is way off, but it's not the watch! Apparently you can't walk away when the app is waiting for you to tell it the second hand landed on 12 and then come back a while later and finish it....


----------



## superbry (Mar 8, 2011)

:-d:-d:-d


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

cave diver said:


> Ha! Well something is way off, but it's not the watch! Apparently you can't walk away when the app is waiting for you to tell it the second hand landed on 12 and then come back a while later and finish it....


That's more like it!


----------



## dbtong (Feb 21, 2017)

View attachment 12876375


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

My favourite.


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^My favorite also!


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Been upgrading all the bracelets and clasps/buckles on mt Seikos, put the PADI back on a strapcode oyster and upgraded to the wetsuit ratchet buckle yesterday already got a nice little scuff on it.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Does anyone know of a wetsuit ratchet buckle that will work with the stock Turtle bracelet?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Does anyone know of a wetsuit ratchet buckle that will work with the stock Turtle bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The 20mm Strapcode one should work, I have a different Strapcode buckle on another one if my turtles stock bracelet.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Bgsmith said:


> The 20mm Strapcode one should work, I have a different Strapcode buckle on another one if my turtles stock bracelet.


Thank you 

I am wondering if a MM or Tuna buckle would work? - But I have no idea where I could buy one...but at $65 it would be nice to have a Seiko buckle -if it would work.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Perfect pair for me at the moment. Light and dark, different personalities, quartz and auto, actual classic and reissued (improved, if you ask me) classic.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I've seen a Turtle for sale on eBay on stock bracelet with a MM clasp, so it can be done.



drwindsurf said:


> Thank you
> 
> I am wondering if a MM or Tuna buckle would work? - But I have no idea where I could buy one...but at $65 it would be nice to have a Seiko buckle -if it would work.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Bgsmith said:


> Been upgrading all the bracelets and clasps/buckles on mt Seikos, put the PADI back on a strapcode oyster and upgraded to the wetsuit ratchet buckle yesterday already got a nice little scuff on it.


Did you find the ratchet buckle to have sharp edges / in need of sanding?


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

L84AD8 said:


> Heavy sweater weather.. with my SRP777 on mrsailcloth straps.. very simple but often my go to combo.. b-)
> View attachment 12873589


Love the texture that strap provides!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This arrived the other day.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

jcartw20 said:


> Did you find the ratchet buckle to have sharp edges / in need of sanding?


Wore the watch all day yesterday with no issues.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

My Moded 773. Double Dome sapphire, coin edge bezel and lumed PO style ceramic bezel. This one now checks all my boxes.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

jcartw20 said:


> Did you find the ratchet buckle to have sharp edges / in need of sanding?


maybe i have sensitive wrists, or just was unlucky, but so far 3/3 strap code clasps I've tried are way to sharp for all-day wear for me. I really like the finish though, so i'm looking into the proper attachment for my dremel...


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

MStillwood said:


> My Moded 773. Double Dome sapphire, coin edge bezel and lumed PO style ceramic bezel. This one now checks all my boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great mods. Love that lumed bezel! Where did you find it?


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

looks like here

https://lcbistore.com/


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes. It is a LCBI. Coin edge bezel and crystal are from Crystaltimes. 

I can’t wait for a 12 hour ceramic lumed bezel insert in blue from LCBI. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

MStillwood said:


> My Moded 773. Double Dome sapphire, coin edge bezel and lumed PO style ceramic bezel. This one now checks all my boxes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a fantastic mod; really nice work MStillwood


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Rocat said:


> This arrived the other day.


Sweet PADI...welcome to the club


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

Here are my two









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jthole (Jan 11, 2018)

The Turtle arrived here as well


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

New Blushark Orca Blue Nato for my PADI. I think it works really well.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

My first Seiko (about 9 years ago) was a modded 6309, with 6105 hands (yes!) and a fourth 24h hand (yes!) AND bidirectional GMT bezel (yes!). I found it locally, but am guessing it was a Loy creation (haven't heard that name in a while). Have to say, it was a pretty great piece.. The execution was pretty clean and it even ran well (after some work). Not sure why I got rid of it... but I've always wanted another.









Today, the collection welcomes back a Turtle... and like the last one, it's a little bit of an oddball. (SBDY005 just arrived... still feeling it out, but I think it's a keeper.. for now...)


----------



## air144 (May 22, 2013)




----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12885163
> 
> 
> View attachment 12885165
> ...


looks great! What strap is this?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

MStillwood said:


> Yes. It is a LCBI. Coin edge bezel and crystal are from Crystaltimes.
> 
> I can't wait for a 12 hour ceramic lumed bezel insert in blue from LCBI.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like the Crystaltimes coin edge? Good fit and action?

Also, do you have an inside scoop on a 12 hour bezel comingfornthe Turtle? I saw that for the skx and would love that on my turtle.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

biscuit141 said:


> looks great! What strap is this?


iwantastrap.com!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

also have grey stitch:









just got the black stitch last week!


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Have to admit I have avoided the new models since their release. I wasn't a fan of the new lume and the way hands have a different look. A few weeks ago I finally succumbed and purchased a 777. I still wish they had made the hands match the lume plots better but it doesn't bother me as much as I thought it would.

A week later I ordered a coke SRP789 but it arrived with the worst alignment and I returned it. Not to worry I have ordered an SRPA21 to ease the disappointment and it should arrive in a couple of days.

For now here's a shot of my 777, love the new Seiko rubber strap. Now for some double dome crystals, any recommendations?


----------



## PubBoy (Mar 13, 2015)

MStillwood said:


> My Moded 773. Double Dome sapphire, coin edge bezel and lumed PO style ceramic bezel. This one now checks all my boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you put that lumed bezel on yourself?

How difficult is it to do?


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

6309-7049 scubapro450 insert céramique gmt 24h batman shark mesh


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

My SRP777
Strange index color. Makes it unique, at least to my eyes.








This one recently joined the family

View attachment 12907471


And this one for the fun !


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Picked this up on offer up , now i know what all the hype is about the OG turtles's  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Forgive my ingnorance, but without a GMT hand what is the point of having a 24 hour bezel?



vlad6604 said:


> View attachment 12904475
> 
> 6309-7049 scubapro450 insert céramique gmt 24h batman shark mesh


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Forgive my ingnorance, but without a GMT hand what is the point of having a 24 hour bezel?


the Aesthetic™


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Forgive my poor spelling;


> ingnorance





timetellinnoob said:


> the Aesthetic™


That can be the only reason, I just don't get it. Seems kinda redundant. And you trademarked 'Aesthetic' - cool.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Forgive my poor spelling;
> 
> That can be the only reason, I just don't get it. Seems kinda redundant. And you trademarked 'Aesthetic' - cool.


Whose using their bezel anyway? whats not to get? its obviously for looks.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Whose using their bezel anyway? whats not to get? its obviously for looks.


I use my bezel multiple times a day & im not even diving Lol , i do think the blue on the 24hr bezel looks cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I use my bezel a lot, that's why I couldn't get on with the loss of practicality. If you don't use the bezel I can see how pure aesthetics could win out. For me the watch is a tool, a good looking tool, but a tool nonetheless.

Each to their own, it would be a dull world if we all liked the same things.



Cobia said:


> Whose using their bezel anyway? whats not to get? its obviously for looks.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello F21. Checking in with my mildly mod'd Turtle.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

westy64 said:


> My SRP777
> Strange index color. Makes it unique, at least to my eyes.
> View attachment 12907467
> 
> ...


Looks like someone aged those indicies on the top one. It looks great!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Bbeef (Mar 11, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Snaggletooth said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive my poor spelling;
> ...


Cooking. I like my food perfect. Does the job each time, everytime.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Received my gold version today and LOVE IT! One thing I've noticed is unlike other Seiko black dials, this one is not greyish. It's a solid black dial with a satin finish (very Omega-ish). Was also surprised that the hour indices are also accented with gold unlike other versions.

The rubber strap ois totally fine for my needs . Just was surprised for a 44m case, it looks and wears smaller (compared to my 43mm Carrera). But really impressed with Seiko's gold plating. Very even and well polished for a watch in this price range and the main thing is the gold finish is not cheesy looking.

I bought this mainly for weekend/vacation wear but it may find its way in weekday rotation as well!


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

I believe this is the same dial as the 775. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Dav25 said:


> I believe this is the same dial as the 775.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it has white printing and a metallic look to it. took me a few pics (and the right ones) to notice the different sheen.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> it has white printing and a metallic look to it. took me a few pics (and the right ones) to notice the different sheen.


I see now. I was looking so hard to see the difference that i completely missed the obvious..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Just bought my first Seiko.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Fantasio said:


> Just bought my first Seiko.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, shes a dreamboat, what took you so long?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Got distracted by shiny things...



Cobia said:


> what took you so long?


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Fantasio said:


> Got distracted by shiny things...
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


Whats your thoughts on the watch?


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Up close with my Blue Lagoon with sapphire mod...







Trying this strap...


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats; look fantastic! Welcome to the Blue Lagoon club!



Fantasio said:


> Just bought my first Seiko.
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WOXOF (Mar 7, 2017)

kwcross said:


> Up close with my Blue Lagoon with sapphire mod...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you buy the sapphire crystal from? Also, did you do the mod yourself? I just bought the SRPA21 PADI version, but it has a minor scratch in the Hardlex. I'm debating swapping the glass out on it.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

WOXOF said:


> Where'd you buy the sapphire crystal from? Also, did you do the mod yourself? I just bought the SRPA21 PADI version, but it has a minor scratch in the Hardlex. I'm debating swapping the glass out on it.


Thanks, I had Northeast Watch Works do the work; highly recommended!


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Liking the watch very much, everything I expected. Nearly bought a PADI version, but stumbled on this with a good price. Deep blue dial version was also in the picture, but didn't like how gradual black sides reflected light. So clean blue sunburst dial was what I was after.

Seiko lume seems to be as great as advertised. Not a fan of the bracelet though, I'm looking for different blue rubber straps. Just ordered one from Watch Gecko, after some 70's vibe. Hopefully a good match of blue/yellow/white.

https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-pro-pu-rubber-ndl-type-watch-strap.php



Cobia said:


> Whats your thoughts on the watch?


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## WOXOF (Mar 7, 2017)

kwcross said:


> Thanks, I had Northeast Watch Works do the work; highly recommended!


Thank you! Did you ship it to them out of curiosity?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Just spent a couple hours at the Kroc Center pool, I can attest this is water resistant down to at least 1 meter.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Grandfather and grandson:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Cool pic!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

just placed an order for a 2.0 Waffle from Uncle Seiko, because my OG waffle bought about ~2 years ago (Feb 2016), is finally dying. a couple weeks back i noticed the keeper was tearing, just replaced with a different keeper and kept going. but just now i looked down at the underside of the strap and i can see the beginnings of cracks forming in the curved areas. if i took the small side and bent it backward, it would break. it's had a good life, i wore it a LOT the 1st year and then a little less the 2nd year, so it took quite a bit of sweat in that time.

memories!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> just placed an order for a 2.0 Waffle from Uncle Seiko, because my OG waffle bought about ~2 years ago (Feb 2016), is finally dying. a couple weeks back i noticed the keeper was tearing, just replaced with a different keeper and kept going. but just now i looked down at the underside of the strap and i can see the beginnings of cracks forming in the curved areas. if i took the small side and bent it backward, it would break. it's had a good life, i wore it a LOT the 1st year and then a little less the 2nd year, so it took quite a bit of sweat in that time.
> 
> memories!
> 
> ...


Hi mate, what brand of waffle is getting cracks after 2 years of on and off wear?
Thats a very short time for a dive strap.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

mms said:


> Marcelo
> ______________




That's very nice


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

my first UncleSeiko from an older formula. not even the one still sold. it's more plastic-y than rubber, and pretty thin/low profile so it makes sense it couldn't last forever... in my experience all rubber (etc, incl. PU/plastic) straps always give out eventually... faster the more you wear it.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> my first UncleSeiko from an older formula. not even the one still sold. it's more plastic-y than rubber, and pretty thin/low profile so it makes sense it couldn't last forever... in my experience all rubber (etc, incl. PU/plastic) straps always give out eventually... faster the more you wear it.


Yes they all give out but 2 years is very poor, ive worn dive rubbers for decades, outdoors, in the water, you get 5 years out of a citizen or seiko rubber as a daily wearer working outdoors,at least, many last a lot longer.
Must have been a bad mix in the originals, probably why he upgraded them, id hope its why.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Date window cutouts look different, different dial manufacturing lines or change between batches? :think:



Fantasio said:


>





kwcross said:


>


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Yes they all give out but 2 years is very poor, ive worn dive rubbers for decades, outdoors, in the water, you get 5 years out of a citizen or seiko rubber as a daily wearer working outdoors,at least, many last a lot longer.
> Must have been a bad mix in the originals, probably why he upgraded them, id hope its why.


i suppose, but I feel i got plenty of life out of it. again, it was pretty thin, one of the thinnest i've ever worn for so long. lotta summer days, lotta sweat. if it were very thick and designed to be heavy duty i might be bummed out.


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Yes they all give out but 2 years is very poor, ive worn dive rubbers for decades, outdoors, in the water, you get 5 years out of a citizen or seiko rubber as a daily wearer working outdoors,at least, many last a lot longer.
> Must have been a bad mix in the originals, probably why he upgraded them, id hope its why.


I must also have bad luck, my OE rubber strap on my gen 1 Orange Monster wore out in three. Literally fell off my wrist driving one night. I guess I just wore the hell out of it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Just joined the club today. Really digging the shape of this case. Reminds me of my Panerai 243 Submersible, but I paid $350 for it. And it’s a day date. Not necessarily a turtle question. Anyone have a second keeper. My wrist are 6.75” and I have more band than I’m use too.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

omegagmt said:


> Just joined the club today. Really digging the shape of this case. Reminds me of my Panerai 243 Submersible, but I paid $350 for it. And it's a day date. Not necessarily a turtle question. Anyone have a second keeper. My wrist are 6.75" and I have more band than I'm use too.


No second keeper but the same sized wrist. I'm cool with the super-comfy OEM strap but I did toss mine on an Uncle Seiko Short:


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

deleted


----------



## CyberT (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi everyone!
I purchased this beauty only a week ago. It is my first automatic if you don't count cheap Chinese watches.

I think I may be having some problems with it. Could you tell me the best place to make a post for it? Thanks!


----------



## sector445 (May 30, 2013)

Deep blue...


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Many of these 4r movements seem to run better than the accuracy spec would suggest. In daily wear, this one runs fast about 5 seconds per day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

ramsey said:


> Posted in another thread but thought I would post here too.
> 
> I love the SRPC25K1 (the new deep blue turtle). The dial is ridiculous. Gets attention wherever I go even from the douchey guys in Beverly Hills sporting Rolex and Panerai.
> 
> ...


Have you tried it on a canvas or nylon strap? Removing bracelet keeps the weight manageable. Cheers.


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

deleted


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

A couple of pictures of my brand new SRP777! Got it yesterday delivered from Longislandwatch all the way from the USA to Norway.


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

And one more ;-)


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

*ramsey *How about an Erika's Original MN strap?
Because of her unique design and the material she uses there is only one layer of fabric under the watch and the elastic nature of the material keeps a bigger watch as tight as you want it to be on wrist.
I have one on my Tuna and it's very thin and light and well ..., nice.
She makes them in many colors and accents and hardware.
They currently run about $65.00 (50. euros).


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Thought id share these pics in here, check out what these lads are wearing, Seikos always been cool.


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

My green turtle  on green obris morgan.. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

That turtle life...  


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

kitchen lighting makes it look more olive. looked brown in other photo from earlier in a window.

oh yea have had the UncleSeiko Waffle 2.0 for a week or so. it a little more rubbery. visually the same.


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

I have a lot of time for SRP777









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Obris Morgan strap, want the BC 317 cannot decide on color anyone have a padi and BC 317? Red blue black grey









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

A small gtg in Zagreb, Croatia.. only turtles 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

My 3 modded blue turtles.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

All three look great!


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

My first Turtle. Just got it yesterday









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

borchard929 said:


> My first Turtle. Just got it yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smart choice!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

so I finally got sick of my misaligned bezel insert and removed the bezel.. which was easy ..IF YOU READ ABOUT THE NOTCH IN THE BEZEL FIRST.. ha.. anyways.. got bezel off and adjusted the spring slightly (ran file of arms a couple times) and pressed bezel back on.. lines up ok now.. which is good because it was making it harder to wear this watch because the crocked bezel would tick me off all day =p blah blah .. on FAKE Z22 straight vent w/ real seiko buckle as I was allergic to buckle on "AM" Z22 when I got it..


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

mjmurphy926 said:


> My 3 modded blue turtles.
> 
> View attachment 12966207
> 
> ...


Are those LCBI on the top two? I have a 73 as well and it's nice to see the color matches well with the dial. What coin edge bezel do you have on the middle Watch?


----------



## Pgg365247 (May 31, 2013)

The LCBI lumed ceramic bezels description says they are engraved. The photos on the website appear to be flush and not engraved. 







Can anyone confirm these are engraved or post a picture showing the engraving depth?

I am hoping for an original black turtle bezel but with ceramic engraved to show a level of depth. Kind of like this one (I know it isn't a turtle original style bezel).








Is anyone else making ceramic engraved turtle bezels?

Thanks!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

So I opened up the back of my Turtle SPRA21 and I found this on the inside of the case back:







CHINA!
A little surprising but I don't have a problem with it...but I thought people here might be interested.

Here is a picture of the movement (just for interest):


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Pgg365247 said:


> The LCBI lumed ceramic bezels description says they are engraved. The photos on the website appear to be flush and not engraved. Can anyone confirm these are engraved or post a picture showing the engraving depth?
> 
> Here is the a link to the item I'm talking about. https://lcbistore.com/products/seiko-turtle-seiko-style


They say they are engraved and then backfilled. I have seen one and the lume fill makes the bezel look flush.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

drwindsurf said:


> So I opened up the back of my Turtle SPRA21 and I found this on the inside of the case back:
> View attachment 12967701
> 
> CHINA!
> ...


Sumos also have CASE CHINA. even "J" Models have CASE CHINA because it's all nonsense and almost nothing but the _highest end_ Seikos are literally Made In Japan, despite people still trying to prove this true. =)


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> So I opened up the back of my Turtle SPRA21 and I found this on the inside of the case back:
> View attachment 12967701
> 
> CHINA!
> ...





timetellinnoob said:


> Sumos also have CASE CHINA. even "J" Models have CASE CHINA because it's all nonsense and almost nothing but the _highest end_ Seikos are literally Made In Japan, despite people still trying to prove this true. =)


This is an old Seiko tradition...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

And one without the writing...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

biscuit141 said:


> Are those LCBI on the top two? I have a 73 as well and it's nice to see the color matches well with the dial. What coin edge bezel do you have on the middle Watch?


They are LCBI. Unfortunately, the only blue Turtle insert they currently have available is the Seiko style shown on their site. That is the insert on my PADI. It's a great match for the PADI dial, but not so great for the 773.

I recently had an email conversation with Carlos from LCBI concerning insert colors for the Turtle and he told me that they are currently in the process of revamping their lineup. I asked him to please consider the dial color of the 773 when they design their new Turtle inserts. He told me he will definitely keep that in mind, so hopefully they will have something in the darker blue at some point in the not too distant future.

EDIT - Sorry, I missed the second question. That is the Crystaltimes coin edge bezel.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

drwindsurf said:


> They say they are engraved and then backfilled. I have seen one and the lume fill makes the bezel look flush.


I can confirm this. They are fairly shallowly engraved, then filled with lume. Given the brittleness of ceramic, I think this is a good design. The deeper the engraving, the more likely it would be to snap an insert across one of the stick markers.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

drwindsurf said:


> So I opened up the back of my Turtle SPRA21 and I found this on the inside of the case back:
> View attachment 12967701
> 
> CHINA!
> ...


I am not surprised and it doesn't bother me. The movement seems to be made in Japan and that's what really matters.


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Outstanding photo, very classy.



Kohe321 said:


>


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

atarione said:


> so I finally got sick of my misaligned bezel insert and removed the bezel.. which was easy ..IF YOU READ ABOUT THE NOTCH IN THE BEZEL FIRST.. ha.. anyways.. got bezel off and adjusted the spring slightly (ran file of arms a couple times) and pressed bezel back on.. lines up ok now.. which is good because it was making it harder to wear this watch because the crocked bezel would tick me off all day =p blah blah .. on FAKE Z22 straight vent w/ real seiko buckle as I was allergic to buckle on "AM" Z22 when I got it..
> 
> View attachment 12966373


Please tell me about the notch in the bezel, this is the first I've heard of it. I popped (pried with great difficulty) the bezel off my SRP779 to try and lube the o-ring as it was very difficult to turn. Even after that, it's still very stiff compared to my other two turtles. I think some SRP bezels are just tight due to manufacturing tolerances.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

cjbiker said:


> Please tell me about the notch in the bezel, this is the first I've heard of it. I popped (pried with great difficulty) the bezel off my SRP779 to try and lube the o-ring as it was very difficult to turn. Even after that, it's still very stiff compared to my other two turtles. I think some SRP bezels are just tight due to manufacturing tolerances.



















The bottom pic definitely shows it, not sure if the top pic is showing it... but basically, if you focus on your case at any spot, and slowly rotate your bezel and watch the gap between them, somewhere on your bezel you'll find the absolute slightest of curved notches. supposed to help with removal.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

cjbiker said:


> Please tell me about the notch in the bezel, this is the first I've heard of it. I popped (pried with great difficulty) the bezel off my SRP779 to try and lube the o-ring as it was very difficult to turn. Even after that, it's still very stiff compared to my other two turtles. I think some SRP bezels are just tight due to manufacturing tolerances.


what timetellinnoob said.. on mine it was right before 12' but if you spin the bezel slowly you should see it and if using that spot it is pretty easy to pop the bezel (I used a swiss army knife)

here is another photo.. that I think shows it..









EDIT::: oh right I am a big guy 250~lbs 6'3" and I can easily press a SKX bezel back on with my bare hands.. I couldn't do this with this watch .. I ended up using a case press.. some I think used a book or something and pressed down with considerable force.. but basically these bezels are tougher to get back on than a SKX bezel btw.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12971235
> 
> 
> View attachment 12971249
> ...





atarione said:


> what timetellinnoob said.. on mine it was right before 12' but if you spin the bezel slowly you should see it and if using that spot it is pretty easy to pop the bezel (I used a swiss army knife)
> 
> here is another photo.. that I think shows it..
> 
> ...


Thanks! I just checked all 3 of my turtles, and sure enough, there it is around 12 o'clock. I don't think I'd call it a notch, but there is a relief there.

When I went to press the bezel back on the SRP779, it wasn't going. I heated it up a bit with a heat gun, and it popped right back on.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Dedalus73 (Jan 9, 2017)

really like it, can't stop looking at it.


----------



## cm824 (Feb 23, 2017)

i can't wait to contribute to this thread...got a 777 on the way


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12974623
> 
> 
> View attachment 12974629
> ...


Which bezel is that, could I have a run down of the mods and part names, it looks stunning


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Which bezel is that, could I have a run down of the mods and part names, it looks stunning


Thanks!

originally the mod for a year just had the black day/date, DLW sapphire and a SRP775 gold second hand, but recently added:

Dr.Seikostain/One Second Closer 'super coin one' polished bezel
SKX007 second hand
kanji days

















I originally got this idea years ago to do with a SKX009, just never did it. wanted to do a coin edge, black day/date, white second hand and it would have retained the pepsi bezel insert, but the SRP773 came along and i was able to do it here with the blue dial + blue bezel.

it's been very hard not to wear this one despite updating my 4 main mods all in the same 2-week span. =)


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The shiny seconds hand is a deal breaker for me at the moment.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Tickstart said:


> The shiny seconds hand is a deal breaker for me at the moment.


if you happen to be talking about mine, it has a white seconds hand. the original 773 comes with a kind of brushed silver, which i don't like, so i wanted to go with white. they do photograph similarly.

but yea it's definitely white! =)


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

nolte said:


>


Hi mate, i used to do a bit of skating back in the 80s/90s, i recognise your avatar from that era, what company is it?
You skate back then?
cheers


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, i used to do a bit of skating back in the 80s/90s, i recognise your avatar from that era, what company is it?
> You skate back then?
> cheers


Black label!
Don't ride much anymore at all. Trying to get my kids on it.


----------



## spleenandideal (Mar 11, 2018)

My second turtle. On a BluShark NATO. I also have the PADI.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

digivandig said:


>


Wow! How did you get that so blue?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I love the way the red and blue in the PADI pop when matched with this Nato:


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

It fits great! I like the colors. It catches the eyes.


----------



## Skeese (Oct 18, 2014)

Loving this watch


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)




----------



## cm824 (Feb 23, 2017)

New acquisition! SRP777 with flat sapphire crystal and Uncle Seiko waffle strap.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey there fellow Turtlellinis,

according to monsterwatches.nl Seiko is discontinuing the first four SRP-Turtles, which they had released in December 2015, see

Seiko discontinuing Turtles SRP 773 - 775 - 777 - 779

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey there fellow Turtlellinis,
> 
> according to monsterwatches.nl Seiko is discontinuing the first four SRP-Turtles, which they had released in December 2015, see
> 
> ...


Thanks Bernd.

Our gilt goddesses will now never lose value.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Is discontinuing the 777 mean that the Willard is coming?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Our gilt goddesses will now never lose value.


You're keeping yours? I know that you will pick up a Black Bay today. |>



Galaga said:


> Is discontinuing the 777 mean that the Willard is coming?


I strongly hope so and I pray that they don't muck this one up.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Thanks Bernd.
> 
> Our gilt goddesses will now never lose value.


I they are discontinued i can see these drying up a bit and we will have a monster situation where their prices rise quite a bit.

This might mean that a willard series is coming with lots of different colours at an affordable price.

You get your tudor today?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## Comedian (May 3, 2008)

Few months ago I made an impulse buy from a sale on SRP777 and I was hooked.
Week ago I stumbled on the SRPC49 and just could not resist.
Today I picked up the SRPC25K1.... I must be nuts or something!

I have figured that there are some nick names for different turtles and was wondering is there some page or site that would list all of them?


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

pokey074 said:


> Wow! How did you get that so blue?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


SRPB11 dial and chapter ring and dlw ceramic bezel.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

A splendidly photogenic watch:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB01/K1


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Turtling through this Friday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

So ... how do you like this one?
The soon to be released "save the ocean" SRPC91.

















There will also be a "save the ocean" Samurai version, the SRPC93.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

SteveJ said:


> So ... how do you like this one?
> The soon to be released "save the ocean" SRPC91.


The dial on this Turtle looks awesome...I can't wait to see it in person


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

I like it! Brighter blue than the 773.



SteveJ said:


> So ... how do you like this one?
> The soon to be released "save the ocean" SRPC91.
> 
> View attachment 13010413
> ...


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

This beauty arrived last night.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Any idea when the orange turtle SRPC95 will be released? I’ve been dreaming of an orange turtle for a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

rameezhanslo said:


> Any idea when the orange turtle SRPC95 will be released? I've been dreaming of an orange turtle for a long time.


it's some kind of Asia LE, so expect it to either be a hunt, or expensive. possibly both.

edit: if neither of those are concerns to your style of collecting, then good luck and enjoy, post lots of pics =). i don't know what the release date is, though. the watch was mentioned in the UPCOMING thread ~2-3 days ago? but i don't remember if there was a release date given.


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

2 turtles, one obviously with a fully lumed bezel insert from LCBI.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

SteveJ said:


> So ... how do you like this one?
> The soon to be released "save the ocean" SRPC91.
> 
> There will also be a "save the ocean" Samurai version, the SRPC93.


One of the better SE out there, along with the Lagoon blue and black out Turtle.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

omegagmt said:


> Just joined the club today. Really digging the shape of this case. Reminds me of my Panerai 243 Submersible, but I paid $350 for it. And it's a day date. Not necessarily a turtle question. Anyone have a second keeper. My wrist are 6.75" and I have more band than I'm use too.


Yeah it reminded me a lot of the "fifty" case as well. Especially on the 44mm Fifty case with rounded "dish"

Very comfortable, I wore my Turtle on a bike ride with the wife last weekend. Didn't even feel the darn thing on the wrist.


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

nolte said:


> .


gah.. i love that strap


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

rameezhanslo said:


> Any idea when the orange turtle SRPC95 will be released? I've been dreaming of an orange turtle for a long time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May/June according to this.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

my first 'gold' watch!


----------



## CyberT (Mar 4, 2018)

I think this strap is a perfect fit for my ninja turtle


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Desk diving for the day









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Biggles3 said:


> May/June according to this.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Sapphire?


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

This SRP777 is getting more wrist time than my SKX. I almost feel guilty.


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

My SRPB01 on Isofrane..









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

My SRPC49K1 is averaging +15 s per day. I know that this is within the range set by Seiko, but is this on par with other 4R36s? My ETA 2824 Victorinox averages < 1 s per (after I got it regulated). Should I do the same with this Seiko, or is this deviation expected with the 4R36?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sorry double post.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Sapphire?


Green SRPB01 didn't have so probably not.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

nolte said:


> .


What strap is it?. I like it.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

chuynh1109 said:


> gah.. i love that strap





0elcid0 said:


> What strap is it?. I like it.


Thanks!
I got it from Helm watches when I bought a Vanuatu. They're sold separately on their website. Several buckle choices. Several canvas color choices.
It's reversible... the stitching on the other side is color matched and doesn't stick out like it does on this side.


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

nolte said:


> Thanks!
> I got it from Helm watches when I bought a Vanuatu. They're sold separately on their website. Several buckle choices. Several canvas color choices.
> It's reversible... the stitching on the other side is color matched and doesn't stick out like it does on this side.


Thank you very much.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> My SRPC49K1 is averaging +15 s per day. I know that this is within the range set by Seiko, but is this on par with other 4R36s? My ETA 2824 Victorinox averages < 1 s per (after I got it regulated). Should I do the same with this Seiko, or is this deviation expected with the 4R36?


You can get it regulated, if you want...I know people who have gotten 4R movements regulated with excellent results. 
There are several videos online if you want to do it yourself. Mine started at +3 and then dropped down to -12 sec/day after a few months. I regulated it and now I have +3 again. It wasn't hard but took a bit of patience.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

Bought my first Turtle yesterday. I was at JCPENNEY of all places and they had this on clearance plus an extra 20% off. I didn't plan on buying a watch, but for $180 new??? Really twisted my arm


----------



## mike0023 (Oct 13, 2015)

Good Deal!


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

Bought my first Turtle yesterday. I was at JCPENNEY of all places and they had this on clearance plus an extra 20% off. I didn’t plan on buying a watch, but for $180 new??? Really twisted my arm

Reminds me of that Beck song Debra. I think I’ll name this one Jenny


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Damn! I'd say that's a hell of deal. Congrats enjoy the Turtle.



JCartwright77 said:


> Bought my first Turtle yesterday. I was at JCPENNEY of all places and they had this on clearance plus an extra 20% off. I didn't plan on buying a watch, but for $180 new??? Really twisted my arm
> View attachment 13020213


IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks drwindsurf. Checked out a few of the videos. Doesn’t look too difficult. I’ll probably wait until the warranty ends before giving it a go.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks drwindsurf. Checked out a few of the videos. Doesn’t look too difficult. I’ll probably wait until the warranty ends before giving it a go.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice looking turtle at a great price!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The SRP777 arrived today. It'll keep my SRPA21 company.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Rocat said:


> The SRP777 arrived today. It'll keep my SRPA21 company.
> 
> View attachment 13023343


Good looking combo!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

imdamian said:


> my first 'gold' watch!
> 
> View attachment 13016861


An LCBI and CT sapphire really set it off.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Back in the turtle family after getting this in last night: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing. Love the look on the bracelet.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Skim_Milk said:


> Amazing. Love the look on the bracelet.


Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

SRP777 Willard mod


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Tried my friends at small gtg.. looking for one for myself for a very long time.. like all of you who read this i presume 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMvS (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey all,
Would just like to share with you my second Turtle in a 2 months. My first was the PADI, also my first Seiko ever, and lets just say a love affair was sparked. I put it on a Strapcode Angus Jubilee and had it on my wrist 24/7.
I have now gone with the SRPC23J1 that I ordered from Gnomon Watches over the Easter weekend.
The experience left me amazed. Multiple emails where answered within a few hours and the delivery to Holland took only 3 days. They even threw in a great black and red NATO strap. I highly recommend them!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13031225


Looks great, as always. What strap is that?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

MrMvS said:


> Hey all,
> Would just like to share with you my second Turtle in a 2 months. My first was the PADI, also my first Seiko ever, and lets just say a love affair was sparked. I put it on a Strapcode Angus Jubilee and had it on my wrist 24/7.
> I have now gone with the SRPC23J1 that I ordered from Gnomon Watches over the Easter weekend.
> The experience left me amazed. Multiple emails where answered within a few hours and the delivery to Holland took only 3 days. They even threw in a great black and red NATO strap. I highly recommend them!


Welcome aboard bro, shes a beauty, i might have to make this grey model my 5th turtle, looks great on you, very nice choice.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

biscuit141 said:


> Looks great, as always. What strap is that?


Thanks haha. Zuludiver nato.









love the straps but i'm not a big fan of the 'product placement'-y logo you get in a lot of shots.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

anrex said:


> View attachment 13032149
> View attachment 13032143
> View attachment 13032147


What strap is that? I like the thickness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

;-)


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

jam karet said:


> What strap is that? I like the thickness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The strap is a Steinhart from Gnomon
Steinhart Strap - Steinhart Canvasband Vintage Grey (Sizes: S, M, L)


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

anrex said:


> The strap is a Steinhart from Gnomon
> Steinhart Strap - Steinhart Canvasband Vintage Grey (Sizes: S, M, L)


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

For those who do like wearing a metal bracelet with their Turtle, and there is some play in the end links, and even clicking, it's the horrible QC again. The drill hole tolerances are garbage on the Turtle. Aftermarket springbars will fix it, so there is zero play, end links fit like a glove after.

Toxic Natos Toxic SRP Spring Bars, amazing. It's a real shame Seiko can't even get drill holes to match their spring bars. It's pathetic.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

zymphad said:


> Aftermarket springbars will fix it, so there is zero play, end links fit like a glove after.
> 
> Toxic Natos Toxic SRP Spring Bars, amazing.


The brackets fits snugly on my PADI = no complaints
But I like your solution, I will definitely do that if play starts.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Turtles all the way down!








SRP775 and a baby Eastern Box Turtle.

"There are only subtle differences between Fact and Truth, and they are separated by the thinnest line of Faith."


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

justadad said:


> Turtles all the way down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering when this pic would show up in this thread. How's the turtle doing? Is it a pet now?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

LogisticsCzar said:


> I was wondering when this pic would show up in this thread. How's the turtle doing? Is it a pet now?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I sometimes forget about this thread (sorry guys)! My middle daughter and I released the little guy back into the wild.

In case anyone has a similar situation: always put the animal back as close to where you found it. If it was clearly headed to a particular side of the road, it's ok to put it out of harms way on that side. Nature will take its course.

"There are only subtle differences between Fact and Truth, and they are separated by the thinnest line of Faith."


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

imdamian said:


> my first 'gold' watch!
> 
> View attachment 13016861


Wow, that looks great on that strap :-!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Turtle people please help:

Has anyone monkeyed around with Strapcodes SRP bracelets on a 6309?

My guess is the the solid end links won't fit perfectly but I've wondered how bad it would be and if there was anyway to tell. Wondering if anyone with one of these SRP bracelets that also happens to have a 6309 has checked the fit.

Uncle Seiko has a couple of bracelets that are listed to fit either SRP or 6309, and you don't have to pick one when you order.... BUT I don't think those particular bracelets have solid end links and I guess that may be why. His bracelets that show solid end links do make you specify which watch.

Can anyone comment on this? Thanks!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

I like this dial inside but on a sunny day oh boy.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

My 777 arrived on the 31st of March and has been on my wrist everyday since. It has gained a total of 9 seconds in those 10 days. I know it's luck of the draw, but this is the most accurate Automatic watch I have ever owned.

From this morning after dropping off my kids at school.


----------



## tbdevop (Apr 3, 2018)

SRP775 with Miltat 2-tone jubilee bracelet


----------



## xplay (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

Sprint Veloce said:


> ;-)


Where'd you get that bezel and insert? Is it lumed?


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

digivandig said:


>


Neat. Where'd you get that strap?


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

MrMvS said:


> Hey all,
> Would just like to share with you my second Turtle in a 2 months. My first was the PADI, also my first Seiko ever, and lets just say a love affair was sparked. I put it on a Strapcode Angus Jubilee and had it on my wrist 24/7.
> I have now gone with the SRPC23J1 that I ordered from Gnomon Watches over the Easter weekend.
> The experience left me amazed. Multiple emails where answered within a few hours and the delivery to Holland took only 3 days. They even threw in a great black and red NATO strap. I highly recommend them!


Welcome to the nuthouse

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Not sure i have seen this mention but while picking up my 6309 and looking at the new turtles they had in stock at my local watch shop i noticed that the chapter ring marker for 12 o clock comes in 2 thicknesses. The 777 they had was thick like the ninja pic i posted. As you can see on others its thin like the 3,6,9 hour markers. I wonder if they did this to compensate the alignment issue or who know why they are different.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

From this past weekend:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Modded 779 Turtle on Jubilee...









... and on Uncle Seiko


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Glad to finally join the turtle club! And what better way to do it than with the SRPB11.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Domed sapphire, sbbn015 bracelet, fresh from service.


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

GTR83 said:


> Glad to finally join the turtle club! And what better way to do it than with the SRPB11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that shade of blue.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

wwarren said:


> Modded 779 Turtle on Jubilee...
> 
> View attachment 13050179
> 
> ...


Love this bezel. What is it?


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

countingseconds said:


> Love this bezel. What is it?


It's Yobokies' coin edge bezel with ss diver insert.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

wwarren said:


> View attachment 13050179


Wow, that is a nice mod. Very good looking.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

sculldogg86 said:


> View attachment 13053387


This looks great. What dial and hand set is that? Thanks.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Blurtle back from Duarte with two simple "mods": a CrystalTimes double-domed AR sapphire crystal and the movement regulated.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Looks great. What accuracy are you now achieving?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

pokey074 said:


> Blurtle back from Duarte with two simple "mods": a CrystalTimes double-domed AR sapphire crystal and the movement regulated.


Sweet. Looks fantastic. 
What accuracy are you getting?
I regulated mine myself and I am getting less than +1sec/day worn and +/-3sec/day off wrist.
I love the sapphire -I am planning to replace the hardlex when it get scratched up but it seems crazy tough - no scratches yet.


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

According to Duarte, +2 to +3 seconds per day. I will admit, I’m no accuracy nerd, so I don’t know how exactly that’s going to translate to on the wrist. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JCB0920 (Feb 19, 2018)

Good Morning All!

So my favorite Turtle got a bit banged up this weekend...yeah, 'cause I'm clumsy. The case is fine but some of the paint on the bezel got scratched off.

I'd be grateful of anyone has modified their bezel and bezel insert if you could share your favorite dealers/vendors. I know they're talked about here and there throughout the thread and I'm not opposed to searching those posts out but I'd be most grateful for the time savings if you know of one or two you like off the top of your head that you wouldn't mind sharing with me. Thanks in advance for the assist.

_**Update**_ I'm good. I saw some of the work Harold has done both here on the forum and on his Photobucket page and was really impressed so I've reached out to him via email to see if he can help with a few mods.


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

A match made in heaven. Erika's MN strap.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mjmurphy926 said:


> View attachment 13076593


Not much of a mod guy, but that is nice. Let me rephrase, that is awesome!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Vasily said:


> A match made in heaven. Erika's MN strap.
> View attachment 13076443


Yep. Couldn't agree more









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

starting with same as yesterday SRPC49 on DrunkArt Canvas


----------



## 367-80 (Nov 12, 2017)

Of everything I own they are my greatest love.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Sublime, my friend.
dP



mjmurphy926 said:


> View attachment 13076593


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

367-80 said:


> Of everything I own they are my greatest love.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is a fine collection of Turtles 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice collection. Is that a turtle-egg incubator they’re sitting in. Never considered trying to breed Seiko turtles


----------



## 367-80 (Nov 12, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nice collection. Is that a turtle-egg incubator they're sitting in. Never considered trying to breed Seiko turtles


I wish it were true, I would love a little green turtle 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

well took me a yr and a half to breed them...


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Turtle on a mesh


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)

imdamian said:


> well took me a yr and a half to breed them...
> 
> View attachment 13079407


Caption should read: "Do you even turtle, Bro?"


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

I am surprised that Seiko hasn't done a LE Turtle that is like a subdued, military-themed one with like a matte sandblasted case. Have like a foliage green or flat dark earth dial/bezel and matte black numerals/indices.


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

imdamian said:


> well took me a yr and a half to breed them...
> 
> View attachment 13079407


Man, what a great photo of the collection hanging out. Not crazy of all the leather on the Turtles, but to each his own.


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

The second of my first two Turtles in a month.The SRPC23 sunburst grey dial.


----------



## mj043 (Jan 19, 2017)

Anyone here have experience with Strapcode and Uncle Seiko jubilees? What’s your preference?


----------



## hbryant130 (Mar 28, 2012)

imdamian said:


> well took me a yr and a half to breed them...
> 
> View attachment 13079407


Beautiful collection! Enjoy in good health.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

imdamian said:


> well took me a yr and a half to breed them...
> 
> View attachment 13079407


Turtles all the way down.

This is an awesome collection. Thank you for sharing


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

anrex said:


> Not much of a mod guy, but that is nice. Let me rephrase, that is awesome!


Not a mod guy either but that one is a job well done.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Does anyone happen to have a shot of a CT057 (mid dome) crystal on their turtle? Curious as to how it looks from an angle. TIA


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

AndrwTNT said:


> Does anyone happen to have a shot of a CT057 (mid dome) crystal on their turtle? Curious as to how it looks from an angle. TIA












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

1985


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

mjmurphy926 said:


> View attachment 13076593


What bezel and insert is that? TIA.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mailman13 (May 30, 2010)

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


I've been going back and forth between this and the SRPC25 as my next one. I think this picture made my mind up ??


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

mailman13 said:


> I've been going back and forth between this and the SRPC25 as my next one. I think this picture made my mind up


Thanks my friend, I'm glad my pic could help. I think either way you got a winner but the PADI turtle is pretty fresh! I tried to capture the light and dark differences in the sunburst dial.

IG: th3measure


----------



## mailman13 (May 30, 2010)

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


Thats a great look. Would you mind sharing where you purchased that NATO? Thanks in advance ?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

mailman13 said:


> Thats a great look. Would you mind sharing where you purchased that NATO? Thanks in advance


Thanks buddy! The NATO is from Zach over at Cincy Strap Works. He's also a forum member.

IG: th3measure


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Thank you!

Do you prefer the mid dome over the flat crystal?

I've always stuck with the flat look in my Turtles but have considered trying a slight dome.



pokey074 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

mjmurphy926 said:


> View attachment 13076593


Wow! This might be my favorite mod so far. Well done!

Where did you get the bezel, insert and crystal?!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## willing86 (Dec 7, 2014)

One of the watches on my never sell list is my original Seiko 6309. Not only is it all original, it is also from my birth year and month! Wondering how many other lucky people are out there with birth year and month Seikos?


----------



## mailman13 (May 30, 2010)

TheMeasure said:


> Thanks buddy! The NATO is from Zach over at Cincy Strap Works. He's also a forum member.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Thank you.


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

AndrwTNT said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Do you prefer the mid dome over the flat crystal?
> 
> I've always stuck with the flat look in my Turtles but have considered trying a slight dome.


Really like the dome. Definitely prefer it over flat.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

Just got some Turtles...used to think they were too big for me...but turned out ok. They started to grow on me...now I want to get the other colors 😄


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a source for a flat sapphire with a true _blue_ AR coating? I detect a slight hue of purple in some of the blue coating from Crystal Times...

Thanks!


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

Newest addition









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kyle72 (May 13, 2015)

Just got the perfect strap for my ninja turtle. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Edited (Ooops, wrong thread).

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Di3gors (Feb 1, 2015)

The Brothers









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5S) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi guys, just wanted to ask a quick question. Don't fry me as this will be my second Seiko watch i am going to buy!

I am in love with the SRPA21. What is the exact difference between the J and the K version? Pricing is 70 euros in difference. Is it worth the money?


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to ask a quick question. Don't fry me as this will be my second Seiko watch i am going to buy!
> 
> I am in love with the SRPA21. What is the exact difference between the J and the K version? Pricing is 70 euros in difference. Is it worth the money?


that's hotly debated in the absence of clarification from Seiko. It's my view that the regulations in different regions where they sell require differences in labeling. In the US, "made in japan" doesn't cut it, because the case is sometimes made in other countries. In other regions, the rule may be more lax. The K and J signify which region it is sold, and I expect the price difference reflects the sell price derived for that region. I don't know that I'm correct, but that's the explanation that's made the most sense to me.


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

AlexxvD said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to ask a quick question. Don't fry me as this will be my second Seiko watch i am going to buy!
> 
> I am in love with the SRPA21. What is the exact difference between the J and the K version? Pricing is 70 euros in difference. Is it worth the money?


They're the same watch made in the same place, which seems to be Malaysia and to a lesser extent, Singapore. The J and K correspond to different sales regions in the world because as AlexxvD said, there are different regulations in different places. Some regions allow the watch to say "Made in Japan" if the company is Japanese and production is overseen by Japanese technicians (supposedly), even if it is not made within the borders of Japan. In the USA, it is more strict regulation, so we get a K market version that says "Movement Japan" on the dial. Some regions in Asia have no declaration at all on the dial. Because people generally value Japanese made products over Malaysian made products for various reasons, the appearance of "Made in Japan" is generally more sought after even if it doesn't signify anything really different. People have compared J and K models side by side, and in different cases, either one may seem to be better (finishing, accuracy, etc.), but this is probably just down to batch quality variation rather than market quality standards variation.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mini turtle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Vasily said:


> They're the same watch made in the same place, which seems to be Malaysia and to a lesser extent, Singapore. The J and K correspond to different sales regions in the world because as AlexxvD said, there are different regulations in different places. Some regions allow the watch to say "Made in Japan" if the company is Japanese and production is overseen by Japanese technicians (supposedly), even if it is not made within the borders of Japan. In the USA, it is more strict regulation, so we get a K market version that says "Movement Japan" on the dial. Some regions in Asia have no declaration at all on the dial. Because people generally value Japanese made products over Malaysian made products for various reasons, the appearance of "Made in Japan" is generally more sought after even if it doesn't signify anything really different. People have compared J and K models side by side, and in different cases, either one may seem to be better (finishing, accuracy, etc.), but this is probably just down to batch quality variation rather than market quality standards variation.


So it doesn't really matter? Both the watches have the same movement and specs? 
I previously had the SRP641, didn't say anything but the movement type on the 6 o'clock position on the dial.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Mini turtle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks really good. happy with it?

also, where did you order it from?


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

AlexxvD said:


> So it doesn't really matter? Both the watches have the same movement and specs?
> I previously had the SRP641, didn't say anything but the movement type on the 6 o'clock position on the dial.


Correct. Personally, I _do_ place a personal aesthetic value on "Made in Japan", but I recognize that is the extent of it. I have owned K versions of the SKX and my first SRP was a K version and they were both excellent. My most messed up Turtle in terms up alignment is a 775J and my most messed up Seiko ever is actually my JDM SBBN015, which is like a $1,000 watch. I am literally purchasing a crystal press and getting into watch repair as a hobby primarily to try to fix these things.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Vasily said:


> Correct. Personally, I _do_ place a personal aesthetic value on "Made in Japan", but I recognize that is the extent of it. I have owned K versions of the SKX and my first SRP was a K version and they were both excellent. My most messed up Turtle in terms up alignment is a 775J and my most messed up Seiko ever is actually my JDM SBBN015, which is like a $1,000 watch. I am literally purchasing a crystal press and getting into watch repair as a hobby primarily to try to fix these things.


Copy. Then i will be looking at both of em. Really love the watch!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

AK2112 said:


> Looks really good. happy with it?
> 
> also, where did you order it from?


So far so good. Really good size , really like the wave dial pattern. A fun summer watch.
Bought it on amazon, had some gift card $ left over ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Still enjoying my 777









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Driving home after a long week


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

gshock626 said:


> Still enjoying my 777
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice! What strap is that?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Skim_Milk said:


> very nice! What strap is that?


Waffle strap from Uncle Seiko.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

I would like to thank all of the guy's who have made a post in this tread especially with picture's. After trying one on I have bought one of the very last 775's from Gnomon (and i was lucky enough that everything lines up well) and i absolutely love this thing.
Thank you bunch of enablers.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Ot1S said:


> I would like to thank all of the guy's who have made a post in this tread especially with picture's. After trying one on I have bought one of the very last 775's from Gnomon (and i was lucky enough that everything lines up well) and i absolutely love this thing.
> Thank you bunch of enablers.


You're welcome. We're here 24/7.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I have an SRP773 chapter ring on the way, but I don't think I'll be needing it.


----------



## mj043 (Jan 19, 2017)

brandon\ said:


> I have an SRP773 chapter ring on the way, but I don't think I'll be needing it.


Can't have alignment issues if you don't have something to align to


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Ot1S said:


> I would like to thank all of the guy's who have made a post in this tread especially with picture's. After trying one on I have bought one of the very last 775's from Gnomon (and i was lucky enough that everything lines up well) and i absolutely love this thing.
> Thank you bunch of enablers.


Congrats! the 775 is a classic imo, love mine but why stop at just the 775? surely youll be needing a bright and colourful weekender like the PADI


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Congrats! the 775 is a classic imo, love mine but why stop at just the 775? surely youll be needing a bright and colourful weekender like the PADI


That's my two turtle combo. May add the one with the slate grey sunburst dial one day.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

775


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> That's my two turtle combo. May add the one with the slate grey sunburst dial one day.
> 
> View attachment 13103117


I think i'll be grabbing this grey model too bro, shes a real looker.


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

I was not sure if the svelte Uncle Seiko Z199 would look as good on a Turtle as on an SKX, but man am I glad I purchased it. It is so comfortable and definitely fits the aesthetic.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Bbeef (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Congrats! the 775 is a classic imo, love mine but why stop at just the 775? surely youll be needing a bright and colourful weekender like the PADI


Yep. That's my current situation too!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## Jojo73 (Sep 19, 2016)

Good Morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Happy Saturday! 3 old school turtles in a row...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

This black turtle is sooooooo versatile !









And so is the blue lagoon !


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

My family.


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

1st Turtle came in the mail today! Love it!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Louie777 said:


> 1st Turtle came in the mail today! Love it!]


Congratulations! Welcome to the club...I love mine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hbryant130 (Mar 28, 2012)

Vasily said:


> My family.


Beautiful foursome! Love the bracelet with the green turtle.


----------



## hbryant130 (Mar 28, 2012)

Louie777 said:


> 1st Turtle came in the mail today! Love it!


Nice strap choice with that coke turtle. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Come to the Dark side Luke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

hbryant130 said:


> Nice strap choice with that coke turtle. Welcome to the club.


Thanks! You guys on the turtle thread are the main reason I bought one. I do love it & will probably wear it A LOT!!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ain't NEVAH too early to get ready for summer, yo. Woohoo! :-!
(But am avoiding Flaada and the "Joizy" shoaz... too many instances of :roll: and o| ova dere.)


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Vasily said:


> My family.


Nice collection.

What bracelet are you using with the black Turtle? The one with tapering. Thx.


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

777, 775 and PADI between December and February last... b-)
Much better off bracelet. SRP775 on Hadley Roma 906 is my favourite. PADI is on SSC489 Blue. Surprisingly, the 777 gets the least wrist time.

The overpolished/incorrectly restored '83 6309 from Manila started it all and is the most comfortable. Still accurate too.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

I let one loose yesterday so back to three for me.


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

jtbr said:


> Nice collection.
> 
> What bracelet are you using with the black Turtle? The one with tapering. Thx.


That's the Uncle Seiko Z199.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hurtle chillin':


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6309-7049 

... november 1978


----------



## mocapitane (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mocapitane said:


> View attachment 13120595


Hi mate, nice strap, what is it?


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

I present the SRP009: an SRP773 with a Pepsi bezel insert.










Twinsies!


----------



## mocapitane (Jul 24, 2011)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, nice strap, what is it?


Bonetto Rubber Strap


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mocapitane said:


> Bonetto Rubber Strap


Thankyou sir, looks great.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

pokey074 said:


> I present the SRP009: an SRP773 with a Pepsi bezel insert.


That looks fantastic, nice work


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

drwindsurf said:


> That looks fantastic, nice work


Thanks, but Duarte gets the credit for the work.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Armand the Watch Guy just posted a video on the history of the SKX and Turtle. I thought the people here might enjoy it:


----------



## JCRood (Jan 10, 2013)

Incredibly late to the turtle party, but boy, this thing is awesome! While originally shopping for an SBDC053/SPB053, this livelier blue spoke so much more to me so a Blue Lagoon it became. Now I only need to find a nato that complements the blue & yellow. And on the subject of straps, I can't believe how much more comfortable the rubber is that came with this as compared to the "old" ones Seiko used to ship.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

JCRood said:


> Incredibly late to the turtle party, but boy, this thing is awesome! While originally shopping for an SBDC053/SPB053, this livelier blue spoke so much more to me so a Blue Lagoon it became. Now I only need to find a nato that complements the blue & yellow. And on the subject of straps, I can't believe how much more comfortable the rubber is that came with this as compared to the "old" ones Seiko used to ship.


Welcome to the club! The Blue Lagoon has a beautiful dial -good choice


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)




----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

pokey074 said:


> I present the SRP009: an SRP773 with a Pepsi bezel insert.


I have a couple 773s I've been modding. One is completed and probably my favorite watch at the moment, but the other isn't done yet. I think I've settled on the crystal and bezel which are now installed, but the ceramic inserts I'm kicking around are all currently out of stock. Then I saw your pic and realized that I have a PADI Pepsi bezel laying around...

My interpretation of the SRP009:
























This insert has a couple flaws, but I really do like it. I know my local Macy's has a 779 on sale right now. I may have to go get that as a base for the SOXA project I've been wanting to do and use the insert on this watch.

Thanks for the great idea Pokey!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

mjmurphy926 said:


> I have a couple 773s I've been modding. One is completed and probably my favorite watch at the moment, but the other isn't done yet. I think I've settled on the crystal and bezel which are now installed, but the ceramic inserts I'm kicking around are all currently out of stock. Then I saw your pic and realized that I have a PADI Pepsi bezel laying around...
> 
> My interpretation of the SRP009:
> View attachment 13129633
> ...


High five!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

If you are a fan of metal bracelets at all, you need to pick up an Uncle Seiko Z199. I can't believe how crazy I am about this thing. It's become my favorite bracelet. The aggressive tapering makes it so comfortable and gives your wrist a long range of movement. The style is killer too.


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

But hollow end links?

Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

pekshn89 said:


> But hollow end links?
> 
> Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


I truly don't get the fuss about solid vs hollow end links for these kinds of watches. It fits great and it is easy to adjust. It's not like the original had solid links.


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)

Testing out a macro iPhone lens on the SRPC49J1


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Vasily said:


> I truly don't get the fuss about solid vs hollow end links for these kinds of watches. It fits great and it is easy to adjust. It's not like the original had solid links.


Well original srp turtle has solid end links  strapcode jubilee also. Ok just asking.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Hollow end links are a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

SRPC95 Asian  coming soon.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Hollow end links are a deal breaker for me.


Id buy a cheap watch with hollow end links like the orient mako XL as the watch is only $160, but i wouldnt buy a bracelet with hollow end links.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Biggles3 said:


> SRPC95 Asian  coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to like this and was really looking forward to an orange turtle but i'll give this one a pass.
The orange sunburst is a deal breaker, its too orange for me.
Ive learned that for me personally orange is a colour that needs to be the exact right shade on a diver, preferably the flat duller orange of the monster.
Ive a suspicion that they will release another standard release orange thats non sunburst.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Id buy a cheap watch with hollow end links like the orient mako XL as the watch is only $160, but i wouldnt buy a bracelet with hollow end links.


Good point. I've been thinking about buying a steel bracelet for my turtles to mix it around a little and it will likely be between a Strapcode Super Jubilee or Endmill.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Cobia said:


> I want to like this and was really looking forward to an orange turtle but i'll give this one a pass.
> The orange sunburst is a deal breaker, its too orange for me.
> Ive learned that for me personally orange is a colour that needs to be the exact right shade on a diver, preferably the flat duller orange of the monster.
> Ive a suspicion that they will release another standard release orange thats non sunburst.


Different light/angle, different shade of orange.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The cyclops on it look like a pair of safety glasses. 🤢


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

mjmurphy926 said:


> I have a couple 773s I've been modding. One is completed and probably my favorite watch at the moment, but the other isn't done yet. I think I've settled on the crystal and bezel which are now installed, but the ceramic inserts I'm kicking around are all currently out of stock. Then I saw your pic and realized that I have a PADI Pepsi bezel laying around...
> 
> My interpretation of the SRP009:


The mod looks fantastic! Great work mjmurphy


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

mikejulietpapa said:


> Testing out a macro iPhone lens on the SRPC49J1


I really like the macro shots...very well done. What lens did you get?
I don't know if you know this already, but these would be great to post in the macro thread.
Thank you for sharing


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Biggles3 said:


> SRPC95 Asian  coming soon.


I really like that orange sunburst dial. Congratulations on picking one up


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

My A35 got a brother today. SRP777.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Good point. I've been thinking about buying a steel bracelet for my turtles to mix it around a little and it will likely be between a Strapcode Super Jubilee or Endmill.


Both are nice, im thinking of this uncle seiko razor wire bracelet thats been custom designed for these turtles, its something different i havnt seen before, liked its unusual design.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

drwindsurf said:


> I really like that orange sunburst dial. Congratulations on picking one up


Pics from a friend who was at the official release, hopefully have one on my wrist within a few weeks 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Vasily said:


> If you are a fan of metal bracelets at all, you need to pick up an Uncle Seiko Z199. I can't believe how crazy I am about this thing. It's become my favorite bracelet. The aggressive tapering makes it so comfortable and gives your wrist a long range of movement. The style is killer too.


The biggest problem for me, aside from the hollow end links, is the 16mm clasp size. I only buy bracelets that taper to 18mm so I can use a mm300 ratcheting clasp on them.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Biggles3 said:


> SRPC95 Asian  coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it. Can't wait for its release. I wonder how long still?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

At one time I couldn't wait for an orange Turdle, but after seeing that ugly two toned bezel and horrendous cyclops (again), I've lost interest. Not fond of the sunburst orange dial either.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

mjmurphy926 said:


> I have a couple 773s I've been modding. One is completed and probably my favorite watch at the moment, but the other isn't done yet. I think I've settled on the crystal and bezel which are now installed, but the ceramic inserts I'm kicking around are all currently out of stock. Then I saw your pic and realized that I have a PADI Pepsi bezel laying around...
> 
> My interpretation of the SRP009:
> View attachment 13129633
> ...


Which bezel are you going to use for the SOXA mod? This one looks great btw

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

mikejulietpapa said:


> Testing out a macro iPhone lens on the SRPC49J1
> 
> View attachment 13131795
> 
> ...


Wow Id say it works pretty well!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The cyclops on it look like a pair of safety glasses. 🤢


Yeah if orange is your thing I guess this is ok but the cyclops is way too big and awkward would distract me every time I looked down at it.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> At one time I couldn't wait for an orange Turdle, but after seeing that ugly two toned bezel and horrendous cyclops (again), I've lost interest. Not fond of the sunburst orange dial either.


the sunburst dial is the only thing that will take some work to change... otherwise, easy swaps. The real gem is the orange chapter ring, since other orange dials work with the turtle but there are no orange chapter rings. i expect in a year or less we will see a solid orange turtle mod on these forums.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Both are nice, im thinking of this uncle seiko razor wire bracelet thats been custom designed for these turtles, its something different i havnt seen before, liked its unusual design.
> 
> View attachment 13132969
> 
> View attachment 13132971


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

773 sapphire on canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueforest89 (Jan 3, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Both are nice, im thinking of this uncle seiko razor wire bracelet thats been custom designed for these turtles, its something different i havnt seen before, liked its unusual design.
> 
> View attachment 13132969
> 
> View attachment 13132971


Real unique strap! Awesome.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

rameezhanslo said:


> Love it. Can't wait for its release. I wonder how long still?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2-3wks, possibly a few trickling out before then.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

When did the new turtle 12 o'clock marker miss the space between the lume plots, the printing has merged together and loses the sword look, looks cheap! I'm sure the initial seiko srp turtles didn't miss the gap.


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

The razor wire has really grown on me, but I think it looks even better on the SKX than the Turtle. Same with the Z199, but it looks great on the Turtle too.


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

See below for more!


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

All Turtle x Sumo by #handavinci!


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

All Turtle x Sumo by #handavinci!


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

I love my turtle .......!!!!!!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

I love my turtle .......!!!!!!

View attachment 13140027


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

horloge40 said:


> View attachment 13139887
> 
> 
> All Turtle x Sumo by #handavinci!


Wow! Really cool. I love the unexpected color combination here.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Double post. Sorry


----------



## xplay (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

An in progress Blue Lagoon mod for a customer. 777 base, BL dial, 773 chapter ring, crystaltimes flat sapphire and eventually a coin edge bezel with LCBI insert.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

@countingseconds, thank you! It is a really nice Seiko only parts mod. Except for the sapphire from crystaltimes...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice looking pair.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

I would like to join the turtle clan! Arrived on my doorstep yesterday, with correct alignment and a double dome sapphire installed.

Anyone got some tips for a nice bracelet?









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> I would like to join the turtle clan! Arrived on my doorstep yesterday, with correct alignment and a double dome sapphire installed.
> 
> Anyone got some tips for a nice bracelet?


Welcome to the club!
I actually like the bracelet on the Turtle, but Uncle Seiko makes several great bracelets for the Turtle:
https://www.uncleseiko.com

And strapcode does as well:
https://www.strapcode.com


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Double Post


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AlexxvD said:


> I would like to join the turtle clan! Arrived on my doorstep yesterday, with correct alignment and a double dome sapphire installed.
> 
> Anyone got some tips for a nice bracelet?
> 
> ...


i

I also like the bracelet. I've got my ninja on a sailcloth strap.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

AlexxvD said:


> I would like to join the turtle clan! Arrived on my doorstep yesterday, with correct alignment and a double dome sapphire installed.
> 
> Anyone got some tips for a nice bracelet?
> 
> ...


i

I also like the bracelet. I've got my ninja on a sailcloth strap.


----------



## fmr5000 (Mar 8, 2017)

Got my first turtle (blue lagoon) on Friday. Loving it. Just put a colareb strap on today.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Training day at work









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bisoro (Jan 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

diving with turtles



















Whoops - wrong turtle. And yes, I'm very aware I blew the opportunity to take a picture of a turtle with a turtle


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

I got one of these on its way, so excited for this one.
pic from online


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Cobia said:


> I got one of these on its way, so excited for this one.
> pic from online
> View attachment 13157397


How did you manage to get your hands on to that beauty, stunning


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

trameline said:


> Cobia said:
> 
> 
> > I got one of these on its way, so excited for this one.
> ...


Private sellers are selling every so often in the classifieds for "reasonable" prices. I bought mine as new stock a few months ago for $700. Chapter ring is slightly off, but I'm going to fix that.


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

jam karet , I like that strap. it goes very well with the watch. What kind of strap is it?


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

dr751 said:


> jam karet , I like that strap. it goes very well with the watch. What kind of strap is it?


I think that's a French Marine Nationale single pass nato strap. You can find many copies online, also check Blu-Shark nato straps.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Thank you. Very cool strap.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

dr751 said:


> jam karet , I like that strap. it goes very well with the watch. What kind of strap is it?


Thanks! It's from Erika's Original.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

trameline said:


> How did you manage to get your hands on to that beauty, stunning


Thanks, got it from a fellow member, got lucky, thanks Biggles.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Not long now! Almost 2 weeks of holiday 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

fmr5000 said:


> Got my first turtle (blue lagoon) on Friday. Loving it. Just put a colareb strap on today.


 Congratulations and welcome to the club! 
I love the dial on the Blue Lagoon...excellent choice

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

That feel when you buy shoes to match your watch.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Blumo Turtle


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

New zulu strap.

Watching Formula 1 Quali









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Asian LE Orange Turtle SRPC95 are starting to trickle out, seems Singapore are getting them first.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Biggles3 said:


> Asian LE Orange Turtle SRPC95 are starting to trickle out, seems Singapore are getting them first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! but not as nice as whats just landed in Australia today in i noticed
Seriously cant wait, thanks for the fast shipping my friend, will get it early in the week.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Usually like orange watches but I think this one is too shiny or something..? Can't really say, prefer the SKX011 look.


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Turtle in its element


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Flex Luthor said:


> Turtle in its element
> View attachment 13168985


lol, swimming pool?


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Water


Robotaz said:


> lol, swimming pool?


Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

aguila9 said:


> Water
> 
> 
> Robotaz said:
> ...


Correct. In the classical understanding of the universe water is one of the four elements. The others being earth, air and fire. A swimming pool didn't make the cut.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Turns out the SRPC95 Orange Turtle is Orange/Blue and not Orange/Black.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

the bezel didn't stand a chance anyway. many people are gonna mod these out of the box w/ sapphire swaps. you can mod it with a 777 or 779 insert, or a 775 insert+hands... LCBI, Ceramic, etc etc. they all work with the orange, better than the wierdo insert it has. 

orange only to the 15, what were they thinking... looks as unusual as that SKX blue model that has the 1/2 pepsi, 12 to 6.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Well the first lot allocated in Singapore sold out within a day according to a friend that lives there so the bezel 15/45 split obviously isn't a deal-breaker.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Biggles3 said:


> Well the first lot allocated in Singapore sold out within a day according to a friend that lives there so the bezel 15/45 split obviously isn't a deal-breaker.


i didn't say no one will buy them... it's orange, and it's in that case, so this will be way popular no matter what. and they'll make like zero of them to fulfill the obvious demand. i just think some people will mod the bezels.


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

After the thunderstorm: "_Turtle on the Rocks_"


----------



## frenchwatchcollector (Aug 21, 2012)

I love this green dial!!


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

frenchwatchcollector said:


> I love this green dial!!
> 
> View attachment 13171473
> 
> View attachment 13171477


Big fan of that dial. Looks great!


----------



## nick12186 (Feb 21, 2012)

fmr5000 said:


> Got my first turtle (blue lagoon) on Friday. Loving it. Just put a colareb strap on today.


I'd like to get one myself. Where'd you find it?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

After much deliberation, finally talked myself into a new turtle! SRPC23 has arrived. I'm still not 100% sold yet as the grey dial is a big departure from my old 777 - but it sure is pretty!

BTW, don't know if the tolerances have been tightened up on the SRPC models, but the bezel was an absolute *!#^ to remove, and the new one just as hard to fit. I almost gave up


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Just ordered a Crafter Blue strap, untill then on the blue nato.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

my intention was to get the 'save the ocean' turtle today but...








imo the dark blue bezel and the metallic dial gave the watch a vintage feel (reminds me of pogue). the indices are also slightly different, the trim shows more chrome and there's no inverted cross @12. btw the watch comes with a blue strap (not black).

turtle vs samurai








save the ocean turtle








color comparison (sorry i dont have a lagoon turtle)


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

The inverted cross is there, it is black. I love those colors.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Doddste (Sep 6, 2013)

SRP773 with CrystalTimes crystal and lumed ceramic bezel insert


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

B1ff_77 said:


> After much deliberation, finally talked myself into a new turtle! SRPC23 has arrived. I'm still not 100% sold yet as the grey dial is a big departure from my old 777 - but it sure is pretty!
> 
> BTW, don't know if the tolerances have been tightened up on the SRPC models, but the bezel was an absolute *!#^ to remove, and the new one just as hard to fit. I almost gave up
> 
> View attachment 13177881


I love that dial...looks awesome


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

imdamian said:


> my intention was to get the 'save the ocean' turtle today but...
> View attachment 13179197
> 
> 
> imo the dark blue bezel and the metallic dial gave the watch a vintage feel (reminds me of pogue).


Wow! I love your collection...I might need to find an orange Turtle to go with my PADI too


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

SRP773


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

Denesenko said:


> SRP773


I think the SRP773 flies under the radar. The shade of blue is very subtle, but looks so nice. Thinking of grabbing one, modding with sapphire, coin edge bezel and lumed ceramic insert


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Build a sister to my Padi


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Build a sister to my Padi


Fantastic mod! It's perfect for the summer.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Renta (Nov 5, 2017)

B1ff_77 said:


> After much deliberation, finally talked myself into a new turtle! SRPC23 has arrived. I'm still not 100% sold yet as the grey dial is a big departure from my old 777 - but it sure is pretty!
> 
> BTW, don't know if the tolerances have been tightened up on the SRPC models, but the bezel was an absolute *!#^ to remove, and the new one just as hard to fit. I almost gave up
> 
> ...


That sunburst gray dial is just amazing!

Which rubber strap is on turtle, can you provide a link?


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Renta said:


> That sunburst gray dial is just amazing!
> 
> Which rubber strap is on turtle, can you provide a link?


Cheers the strap is just a cheapo rubber dive strap from eBay - I paid about £6 but it was around a year ago so I don't have the link anymore I'm afraid sorry


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Still in love with this beauty 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SRP777


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Double Post


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

AP81 said:


> I think the SRP773 flies under the radar. The shade of blue is very subtle, but looks so nice. Thinking of grabbing one, modding with sapphire, coin edge bezel and lumed ceramic insert


This is my modding SRP773 with crystaltimes sapphire, dr.seikostain (OSC) coin bezel, signed crown and I realy love it


----------



## inasia699 (May 20, 2018)

Maybe someone can give me some advise here. I have a new SRP775 that I donated it's movement, dial and hands for a bronze turtle project by KR watchmaker. I now want to get a movement, face and hands to put into the watch. Can you tell me which movements would fit? Can you give me any advice for a dial and hands that would match up nicely. Thanks in advance!


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

drwindsurf said:


> I love that dial...looks awesome


Thanks - it's definately growing on me


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

inasia699 said:


> Maybe someone can give me some advise here. I have a new SRP775 that I donated it's movement, dial and hands for a bronze turtle project by KR watchmaker. I now want to get a movement, face and hands to put into the watch. Can you tell me which movements would fit? Can you give me any advice for a dial and hands that would match up nicely. Thanks in advance!


The simplest thing to do would be to pick up an NH35or36 on eBay and then use a Dagz dial and hands:
***WEB STORE*** - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
or other dial maker or hands...there are lot on eBay
You can also check out the Mod threads for more details
I hope this helps, good luck...and please share both mods with us


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

Denesenko said:


> This is my modding SRP773 with crystaltimes sapphire, dr.seikostain (OSC) coin bezel, signed crown and I realy love it


Missing Pic!


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

AP81 said:


> Missing Pic!


Here, I post it earlier


----------



## inasia699 (May 20, 2018)

Thanks for your suggestions and I will post pics when completed.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Strawberry picking today, with new Borealis rubber strap.

Thinner and more flexible than the Obris Morgans and with smaller holes and more of them for better fit. Obris Morgan colored straps are stiff, but thier black is more flexible and they taper to 20mm, this one is 22 at buckle and buckle is a pretty big 26mm. Comfy though. No vanilla scent.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

It's red square day


----------



## m_cukman (Apr 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## Doddste (Sep 6, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


That strap looks great. Who makes it?


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Seiko ad just released here, seems the most appropriate nickname for the orange turtle is Nemo 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm sad to say but this PADI is going to leave my collection ...


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

horloge40 said:


> View attachment 13191719
> 
> 
> I'm sad to say but this PADI is going to leave my collection ...


Saw it on the dutch watch forum.. Really like the endmill strap though!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## gvongies (Apr 3, 2018)

Will the orange turtle be as sought after as the ninja/darth turtle?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Biggles3 said:


> Turns out the SRPC95 Orange Turtle is Orange/Blue and not Orange/Black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what to call this, THE FANTA TURTLE!!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Cobia said:


> I know what to call this, THE FANTA TURTLE!!


Nemo Turtle

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

gvongies said:


> Will the orange turtle be as sought after as the ninja/darth turtle?


Probably or maybe even more so I imagine.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## georgenaka (May 18, 2018)

srp777J accompanying me on a walk in the park. 777 on rubber strap is my favorite tool watch... solid, utilitarian/understated, affordable enough that you can wear it worry free


----------



## georgenaka (May 18, 2018)

sry double post


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

AlexxvD said:


> Nemo Turtle
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


Nertle

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The SRP777 has significantly risen in price at least on eBay.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The SRP777 has significantly risen in price at least on eBay.


eBay prices are the weirdest, I always try to remember it's the price they hope to get not what it's worth.

Also +1 to Nemo turtle, Fanta though does fit the soda brand color closest to bezel color naming scheme so a strong argument could be made for it.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

LogisticsCzar said:


> eBay prices are the weirdest, I always try to remember it's the price they hope to get not what it's worth.
> 
> Also +1 to Nemo turtle, Fanta though does fit the soda brand color closest to bezel color naming scheme so a strong argument could be made for it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


If it has to have a Soda nickname then it can only be Irn Bru 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

LogisticsCzar said:


> eBay prices are the weirdest, I always try to remember it's the price they hope to get not what it's worth.
> 
> Also +1 to Nemo turtle, Fanta though does fit the soda brand color closest to bezel color naming scheme so a strong argument could be made for it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


If we call every other bezel colour scheme after soft drink its only keeping with tradition that this is called a fanta bezel and fanta turtle.

The nemo turtle is ok for the 5 year old turtle owners


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Clown fish also have no blue, they are white, orange and black, doesnt make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Cobia said:


> If we call every other bezel colour scheme after soft drink its only keeping with tradition that this is called a fanta bezel and fanta turtle.
> 
> The nemo turtle is ok for the 5 year old turtle owners


Here's my argument, for Nemo: Hard to find*, orange, seikos clown fish ad, contrarian in that I'm one so I think we should break the soda bezel tradition a bit, contrarian in that it's an outlier from other turtles with cyclops bezel color change at 15. Nemo sneaks away from first day of school gets caught contrarian. Break the mold!

*At least in US right this second.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Clown fish also have no blue, they are white, orange and black, doesnt make a lot of sense to me.
> 
> View attachment 13195403


This is true, and Fanta has surf boards. I said a good argument could be made, haha I may be helping to make it.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

imdamian said:


> View attachment 13179197
> 
> 
> btw the watch comes with a blue strap (not black).


Anybody know where to buy one of these straps? I'd love one for my PADI.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

what's wrong with calling it 'orange turtle'? lol. i'd think that would be a bit obvious.


----------



## wooly88 (May 17, 2014)

New to the forum but thought I'd post my PADI with Uncle Seiko tropical rubber strap. Enjoying this one.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I’ll stick wth SS or the black Ninja. Orange is not my color, although I can imagine one of my kids taking a liking to this watch.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

double post


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Owners of gold Turtles, how's the plating holding together?
I've searched the thread, but found no definitive answer.

I've been thinking of picking one and putting it on a gold strapcode bracelet for that full ghetto look. Somehow the thought of a gold diver on a gold bracelet is very tempting.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ The plating on my SRPC44 is holding up just fine. But that's not saying much. I've owned for maybe a couple months and it gets worn casually to a desk job. I have a G-shock for beater duty.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

konax said:


> View attachment 13199595


Is it wrong to like this?

So much bling, not sure I could pull it off but I find myself drawn to it o|


----------



## t-muckle (Jun 6, 2018)

It seems that this is my first post here. I thought I had posted here before, but I couldn’t find my account. Anyway here is my first Seiko. Still to be modded.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Richard- said:


> Is it wrong to like this?
> 
> So much bling, not sure I could pull it off but I find myself drawn to it o|


I feel the same. I used to think that all-gold Rolexes are the cheesiest and most obnoxiously vulgar pieces out there, yet some time later here I am, craving for that look.
There is something great about that combination of formality of a gold watch but the design of a sport one.

I'll wait till Strapcode finally releases that bracelet and will report back.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Gosh, I am lovin' this:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Richard- said:


> Is it wrong to like this?
> 
> So much bling, not sure I could pull it off but I find myself drawn to it o|


i actually like it too, but it is a bit... "strong" haha...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

wooly88 said:


> New to the forum but thought I'd post my PADI with Uncle Seiko tropical rubber strap. Enjoying this one.


Welcome to the club! The PADI is a great choice, I love mine.
There is a PADI thread if you want to share your picture there too


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Been enjoying this watch immensely. It's already getting more wrist time than I ever expected it to, and I can see that increasing throughout the summer. I've had a few Seikos move through the collection over the past few years, and after never bonding with the esteemed SKX I started to wonder if maybe the brand, while respected, just wasn't for me. That all changed with the Turtle. What a cool watch. I've been looking a while now for a watch to give an aged look to, and this one being a re-release of a classic seemed like the perfect candidate. I'm sure the results aren't everyone's cup-o-tea, but in the end that's not what customizing watches is about. The thing is, I think might be bitten by the bug now because I can't stop researching other models and custom dials b-).


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ I think it’s cool.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## lvdb (Jul 14, 2008)

I thinks it's a great combo!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Breguet7147 said:


> View attachment 13201845


I'm somewhat a newbie with Turtles. Purchased the Ninja in January. Is this a modded Seiko, if not would you let me know the number. Really like the grey dial.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Breguet7147 said:


> View attachment 13201845


I'm somewhat a newbie with Turtles. Purchased the Ninja in January. Is this a modded Seiko, if not would you let me know the number. Really like the grey dial.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Another grey dial iteration... Ajuicet dial... with Yobo Pilot hands


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> what's wrong with calling it 'orange turtle'? lol. i'd think that would be a bit obvious.


i really thought this was worth at least 1 solitary chuckle. i'm getting rusty in my old age my old age of nearly approaching 40, haha.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Breguet7147 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 13201845
> ...


SRPC23 has the grey dial.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Yes. It’s an SRPC23 with top hat sapphire from Crystal Times, custom bezel insert (not sure from where), and custom/sterile chapter ring (again, not sure where it’s from but I have stripped the minute markings from a couple).


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> ^ Yes. It's an SRPC23 with top hat sapphire from Crystal Times, custom bezel insert (not sure from where), and custom/sterile chapter ring (again, not sure where it's from but I have stripped the minute markings from a couple).


Bezel insert and semi-matte black chapter ring are both from Dagaz.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


That looks absolutely amazing. Very nice work.
Jeffrey


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

*PADI on!*


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I’m at the point now where I think modding a turtle is unnecessary unless one is changing the bracelet or putting it on the strap. 

I blame Spencer Klein.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Moonshine Runner said:


> *PADI on!*
> 
> View attachment 13204691


One of the best photos I've seen. Without doubt I love mine as much as anything I own. The PADI turtle is just a legend watch. Makes me smile every time I put it on.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Added a third turtle (PADI) to the family. Not going to mod the Padi or the blue. My other Pepsi has a domed sapphire crystal.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> One of the best photos I've seen. Without doubt I love mine as much as anything I own. The PADI turtle is just a legend watch. Makes me smile every time I put it on.


Too true, for me the turtles sort of the ultimate watch, its what i looked for years for in a watch.

Very comfortable, can wear it all day and even to sleep and never realise its on my wrist, the best cushion case for bending the wrist which is really important for a daily wearer.
Very good price
iconic design that has a lot of warmth and charm
Perfect size for me
Huge range of dials and colours
a crystal that sits below the bezel which is such an underrated feature.
4 oclock crown
decent 22mm bracelet for the price range
hacking, handwinding
killer lume
really nice applied markers that arnt overcooked with too much polished trim
well built 
They just look so good on the wrist, the lovely curves from the side angles, they look

The list goes on, theres so much to like about these turtles reissues, absolute masterstroke from Seiko.

One of the best things is the price, they kept it simple and put a basic workhorse movement in which i prefer to them charging and extra few hundred and upgrading to a better movement, i dont think its needed in these watches.

Super cool watches.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I'm at the point now where I think modding a turtle is unnecessary unless one is changing the bracelet or putting it on the strap.
> 
> I blame Spencer Klein.


Has he got any good vids?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

konax said:


> Owners of gold Turtles, how's the plating holding together?
> I've searched the thread, but found no definitive answer.
> 
> I've been thinking of picking one and putting it on a gold strapcode bracelet for that full ghetto look. Somehow the thought of a gold diver on a gold bracelet is very tempting.
> ...


BOOOOM!!! Thanks for the pic mate, ive been waiting to see the right gold bracelet for these, ive no idea why i want a gold turtle lol, but im drawn to it for some reason.
I usually despise gold, this could end in huge disappointment lol


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Save the Ocean.


----------



## Doddste (Sep 6, 2013)

The Turtle has quickly become my favorite watch; so much that my fourth is out for delivery (SRPC49).


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Came home and my crafterblue strap was in the mailbox!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Breguet7147 said:


> SRPC23 has the grey dial.


Many thanks. I'll look it up.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> ^ Yes. It's an SRPC23 with top hat sapphire from Crystal Times, custom bezel insert (not sure from where), and custom/sterile chapter ring (again, not sure where it's from but I have stripped the minute markings from a couple).


Really nice looking watch. Appreciate the info. Checked out a few on Chono24, but a purchase will have to wait as I just picked up a PO 8900 2 weeks ago. However a grey Seiko would make for a nice summer watch. If we have summer this year, that is.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

horloge40 said:


> View attachment 13207103
> 
> 
> View attachment 13207107


What dial is that from?

Nice!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

fastenerhouse said:


> Save the Ocean.
> 
> View attachment 13206945


Maybe they should consider making the strap out of recycled, ocean-recovered, plastic.

Like the blue dial. Too many nice looking Turtles to choose between.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Double post


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

steinercat said:


> What dial is that from?
> 
> Nice!


SPB029


----------



## jonn68 (Mar 30, 2017)

konax said:


> Owners of gold Turtles, how's the plating holding together?
> I've searched the thread, but found no definitive answer.
> 
> I've been thinking of picking one and putting it on a gold strapcode bracelet for that full ghetto look. Somehow the thought of a gold diver on a gold bracelet is very tempting.
> ...


Which bracelet is it?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

jonn68 said:


> Which bracelet is it?


this is a strapcode.com bracelet, yet to be released


----------



## m_cukman (Apr 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Has he got any good vids?


Not really as he is obsessed with vintage Seikos. I don't do vintage. I'd rather a reissue.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Not really as he is obsessed with vintage Seikos. I don't do vintage. I'd rather a reissue.


Thats why i unsubscribed, the ones i watched were well done, outstanding knowledge but as you say all vintage and was filling my daily subscription list.


----------



## Scubapimp (Apr 7, 2009)

Here are my 2. The 787 is standard apart from the strap. The 777 has had the case and bezel vapour blasted to remove any shine and it has a Cryatal Times double dome with blue ar crystal. I'm really pleased with the way it has come out.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Thats why i unsubscribed, the ones i watched were well done, outstanding knowledge but as you say all vintage and was filling my daily subscription list.


x2.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

gvongies said:


> Will the orange turtle be as sought after as the ninja/darth turtle?


Don't think so. Ninjas already selling second hand well over RRP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Too true, for me the turtles sort of the ultimate watch, its what i looked for years for in a watch.
> 
> Very comfortable, can wear it all day and even to sleep and never realise its on my wrist, the best cushion case for bending the wrist which is really important for a daily wearer.
> Very good price
> ...


I agree with you completely, very well said


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 13211349


Very nice mate, such a tasteful classic, ive had my emerald on since getting it but the 775 will be next cab off the rank if the Tuna doesnt get here first.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Very nice mate, such a tasteful classic, ive had my emerald on since getting it but the 775 will be next cab off the rank if the Tuna doesnt get here first.


It's just a perfect piece. I may get the SJ bracelet for it or possibly even the Uncle Seiko Z199 but it looks fine like this also. If anything the Z199 will go better with my SKX as it tapers plenty which will go more with the smaller dial of the SKX.


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

SRP773


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Too true, for me the turtles sort of the ultimate watch, its what i looked for years for in a watch.
> 
> Very comfortable, can wear it all day and even to sleep and never realise its on my wrist, the best cushion case for bending the wrist which is really important for a daily wearer.
> Very good price
> ...


Thank you for gathering all the reasons I love my PADI turtle! I don't understand the comment about better movement, though. My watch keeps perfect time if it's crown up for the night. To me, there can't be a better movement


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Padi getting some sun









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Picked this up yesterday got a blue Barton silicone strap on the way









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjunafan (Oct 26, 2011)

The Turtle is the one Seiko diver I still need to try. Time to hit this thread.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Anjunafan said:


> The Turtle is the one Seiko diver I still need to try. Time to hit this thread.


Go for it! It is a brilliant watch

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hard to believe I almost flipped the SRPC23 in the first few days - took a while to adjust to the grey dial after wearing my 777 for so long, but now I love it!

Haven't even felt the need to play around with straps, just a simple black rubber or perlon and it looks the business.

Really think I need a gilt to keep it company though....


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

http://www.navalaviationmuseum.org/attractions/aircraft-exhibits/item/?item=p2v_truculentturtle


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

Finally joined the Turtle Club! The most comfortable watch I've ever worn - soft, rounded and lightweight


----------



## t-muckle (Jun 6, 2018)

Still something more to come, but current mods are

- One Second Closer coin bezel
- Dagaz bezel insert
- DLW double dome crystal


----------



## trez8181 (Jan 4, 2018)

Love that watch, leather strap combo.


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Padi turtle on a blue Barton silicone strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Like the grey dial and vintage-looking bezel.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Turtles









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

SRP773 again


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

Wlover said:


> Turtles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that you have a killer collection of expensive pieces, yet appreciate cheaper Seiko's.


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

Have to love a Turtle! Broke my SRP789 out today, for the 1st time in a while. I'd almost forgotten how nice it is:








I like the "look" anyway, and I find it very comfortable to wear - even though I'm not normally that fond of bracelets. The Turtle seems to wear them well.

...Mike


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

I also chose a Seiko (Ninja) today.

Happy midsummer from Dalarna.


----------



## Clydebuilt (Jun 14, 2018)

I absolutely love those ninja turtles, doubt I'll find one here in the UK as most dealers are sold out & second hand market has gone mad.
Anyone know if there will be another run of these?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

No idea. I would ask one of the Seiko collectors around here (Cobia or Galaga) if Seiko ever does a second run.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Just installed a 773 chapter ring. I had a sterile chapter ring. But considering I have a gold C44 with a sterile chapter ring, I figured I'd do one with and one without!


----------



## Doddste (Sep 6, 2013)

View attachment 790CD455-9399-4B68-84B6-209C39E5684D.jpg


View attachment A361E6D4-48E0-4DCC-AF12-4D244BF793CE.jpg


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> No idea. I would ask one of the Seiko collectors around here (Cobia or Galaga) if Seiko ever does a second run.


Not of a numbered run, are these individually numbered like the green turtles?

If they are just classed as a 'special edition' like the PADI, yes they will do 2nd and 3rd runs depending on demand, theyve definitely done a 2nd run of the PADIs.

If they are individually numbered like 670/3500 for example, no they dont do follow up runs.

Hope that helps.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Denesenko said:


> SRP773 again


I'm sorry but what strap is this?? Thank you in advance


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

AP81 said:


> I love that you have a killer collection of expensive pieces, yet appreciate cheaper Seiko's.


Seiko makes good watches

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Golden














Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> I'm sorry but what strap is this?? Thank you in advance


This strap from bay, Its Midnight blue strap for samsung gear s3, seller hi-world, item #361971261988.
In my photo on the sun, the match of the color this strap and the SRP773 are good. But in life, the strap is a little lighter than the SRP773.
Good luke


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Not of a numbered run, are these individually numbered like the green turtles?
> 
> If they are just classed as a 'special edition' like the PADI, yes they will do 2nd and 3rd runs depending on demand, theyve definitely done a 2nd run of the PADIs.
> 
> ...


Good to know. Not sure about the Made in Japan versions, but the one that I have is not numbered. So there might be hope for those wanting a Ninja.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> Just installed a 773 chapter ring. I had a sterile chapter ring. But considering I have a gold C44 with a sterile chapter ring, I figured I'd do one with and one without!


I like the clean look of the one w/o a chapter ring.


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Still loving the turtle!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voltshock (Jun 11, 2018)

Just got my first ever seiko and loving it, can anyone recommend a strap or bracelet to match the srpc91? I tried searching but found just few pics of srpc91 on different straps


----------



## wooly88 (May 17, 2014)

deepsea03 said:


>


I like the strap. Where'd you get it?


----------



## Clydebuilt (Jun 14, 2018)

rjohnson56 said:


> Cobia said:
> 
> 
> > Not of a numbered run, are these individually numbered like the green turtles?
> ...


Thanks for the info!
Fingers crossed they do reissued the ninja, however looking through this thread I am sorely tempted by other turtles too..


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Golden Pepsi


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

Voltshock said:


> Just got my first ever seiko and loving it, can anyone recommend a strap or bracelet to match the srpc91? I tried searching but found just few pics of srpc91 on different straps


Strapcode makes turtle bracelets

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Antigravityea (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello. Srp49k, but I installed a double dome crystal with blue AR. I also put on an orange silicone NATO. If I could find a silicone strap with black clasp and keeper I would be happy. Any suggestions? And a final question, should I bother hunting down a J model?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> I like the clean look of the one w/o a chapter ring.


Yeah. It really works on the SRPC44. But it can go both ways on the PADI.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

joseph80 said:


> Golden Pepsi
> View attachment 13244881


I'm diggin' this look.. nice mod!

IG: th3measure


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

joseph80 said:


> Golden Pepsi
> View attachment 13244881


Very nice mate, whats with the whisky sith? looks good, how did you get this made up?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i have to post the 775 on page 775!


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

777


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

New caster blue band. Very comfortable, more so than the isofrane to me, but I'm not sure if I can live with the smell... not as strong as the orbis Morgan bands, but it's still there.


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

I have enjoyed my 775, however the turtle rubber band is too long and annoying. I tried to size the seiko turtle bracelet and lost two collars (seiko calls them pipes) Called Seiko USA and was informed I needed to buy a whole link just to get a collar at $14.00 each. Told them to pound sand. Anyone have recommendations on a nice bracelet that fits the Turtle. Or even a rubber(silicone strap) that is not so long. i like the waffle strap may try an Uncle Seiko, strap code or crafter blue. Any suggestions


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

k9shag said:


> I have enjoyed my 775, however the turtle rubber band is too long and annoying. I tried to size the seiko turtle bracelet and lost two collars (seiko calls them pipes) Called Seiko USA and was informed I needed to buy a whole link just to get a collar at $14.00 each. Told them to pound sand. Anyone have recommendations on a nice bracelet that fits the Turtle. Or even a rubber(silicone strap) that is not so long. i like the waffle strap may try an Uncle Seiko, strap code or crafter blue. Any suggestions


The uncle Seiko razor wire bracelet is the most comfortable that I've tried, and the crafter blue is the most comfortable rubber I've tried though it is on the longer side (for use over a wet suit). The borealis isocopy is also quite comfy.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

k9shag said:


> I have enjoyed my 775, however the turtle rubber band is too long and annoying. I tried to size the seiko turtle bracelet and lost two collars (seiko calls them pipes) Called Seiko USA and was informed I needed to buy a whole link just to get a collar at $14.00 each. Told them to pound sand. Anyone have recommendations on a nice bracelet that fits the Turtle. Or even a rubber(silicone strap) that is not so long. i like the waffle strap may try an Uncle Seiko, strap code or crafter blue. Any suggestions


the bracelet is great, but sucks you fell victim to the infamous pin and collar system. the US Waffle is great; Seiko's rubber straps (i guess) have to be long enough to fit the beefiest dude, so the ones who don't want that have to slice half the strap off or get something else.

















i wore it so much i wore out the 1st one and had to get another.









the 'tail' actually looks kind of exaggerated there, the keeper can be pulled up more and the tail becomes basically nonexistent.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

+1 for the Borealis Isofrane-alike. I've tried the one that smells of vanilla too and I prefer the Borealis, I find it more flexible and more comfortable.


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> the bracelet is great, but sucks you fell victim to the infamous pin and collar system. the US Waffle is great; Seiko's rubber straps (i guess) have to be long enough to fit the beefiest dude, so the ones who don't want that have to slice half the strap off or get something else.
> 
> View attachment 13250727
> 
> ...


Yeah the bracelet was new and never worn. I will check with a local jeweler to see if they have a collar that may work. I can't imagine seiko has that market cornered. there must be something out there to use.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

k9shag said:


> Yeah the bracelet was new and never worn. I will check with a local jeweler to see if they have a collar that may work. I can't imagine seiko has that market cornered. there must be something out there to use.


oh there are several bracelet options, still. Uncle Seiko and Strapcode are fairly well known bracelet sellers, yobokies too. I've been tempted to get a president for my SRP's, i just never have. i would look at those 3 first, though there are more sellers on the good ole' google and ebay searches. the stock bracelet and the bracelet from my SRP227 (1st gen 'shrouded monster') have been all i've needed for bracelets on the turtles though so i haven't gone for one.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

k9shag said:


> I have enjoyed my 775, however the turtle rubber band is too long and annoying. I tried to size the seiko turtle bracelet and lost two collars (seiko calls them pipes) Called Seiko USA and was informed I needed to buy a whole link just to get a collar at $14.00 each. Told them to pound sand. Anyone have recommendations on a nice bracelet that fits the Turtle. Or even a rubber(silicone strap) that is not so long. i like the waffle strap may try an Uncle Seiko, strap code or crafter blue. Any suggestions


The 775 looks great on the Strapcode Angus Jubilee.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

k9shag said:


> I have enjoyed my 775, however the turtle rubber band is too long and annoying. I tried to size the seiko turtle bracelet and lost two collars (seiko calls them pipes) Called Seiko USA and was informed I needed to buy a whole link just to get a collar at $14.00 each. Told them to pound sand. Anyone have recommendations on a nice bracelet that fits the Turtle. Or even a rubber(silicone strap) that is not so long. i like the waffle strap may try an Uncle Seiko, strap code or crafter blue. Any suggestions


Are you near a seiko boutique? if so they will do it free under your 1 year international warranty, with free collars, they certainly do at Sydney store.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Cobia said:


> Very nice mate, whats with the whisky sith? looks good, how did you get this made up?


Thats just a water mark lol. Its not printed on the dial. My Instagram name.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

joseph80 said:


> Thats just a water mark lol. Its not printed on the dial. My Instagram name.


Haha, I was going to ask the same question.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

A trio of colourful LE Turtles.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Anybody know where I could get the blue strap from the orange turtle?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Biggles3 said:


> A trio of colourful LE Turtles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The green one i got off you gets heaps of wrist time and shes running great, my fav turtle, thanks again bro.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> oh there are several bracelet options, still. Uncle Seiko and Strapcode are fairly well known bracelet sellers, yobokies too. I've been tempted to get a president for my SRP's, i just never have. i would look at those 3 first, though there are more sellers on the good ole' google and ebay searches. the stock bracelet and the bracelet from my SRP227 (1st gen 'shrouded monster') have been all i've needed for bracelets on the turtles though so i haven't gone for one.


The president looks great on 775 someone posted a picture somewhere of that combo. I am now tempted to get the 775 just to get the bracelet.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

joseph80 said:


> Thats just a water mark lol. Its not printed on the dial. My Instagram name.


Good to know. I was thinking of asking the same question.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

joseph80 said:


> Thats just a water mark lol. Its not printed on the dial. My Instagram name.


Double post


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Page 777 you say?


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

6309








Marcelo
____________


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

k9shag said:


> I have enjoyed my 775, however the turtle rubber band is too long and annoying. I tried to size the seiko turtle bracelet and lost two collars (seiko calls them pipes) Called Seiko USA and was informed I needed to buy a whole link just to get a collar at $14.00 each. Told them to pound sand. Anyone have recommendations on a nice bracelet that fits the Turtle. Or even a rubber(silicone strap) that is not so long. i like the waffle strap may try an Uncle Seiko, strap code or crafter blue. Any suggestions


I ordered the Uncle Seiko Waffle (it on the way) and I took the Seiko bracelet to a local jeweler to size it correctly. He did not have any collars but I believe the two I lost will not effect the size I need. I should have it back tomorrow.


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

Turtle Tuesday


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

6309








Marcelo
_______________


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

STO. I like this special edition even better than my black series SRPC49. The dial is so much nicer in person than in stock photos. Has a metallic shimmer that's hard to capture. And I really like the dark bezel and crown. My favorite Turtle variant yet.


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

k9shag said:


> I ordered the Uncle Seiko Waffle (it on the way) and I took the Seiko bracelet to a local jeweler to size it correctly. He did not have any collars but I believe the two I lost will not effect the size I need. I should have it back tomorrow.


Got the bracelet back and on and am very pleased with how it wears.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

I feel like I've been looking at turtles everyday for the last few months. Finally joined the club!


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

Another great day in TurtleLand


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

bbselement said:


> Another great day in TurtleLand
> 
> View attachment 13258593


Come on, get it right. It's Turtletown, and it's in Tennessee


----------



## kingkong21 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just came in today and i think its GREAT ! b-)


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Had it on a Barton strap but, this is perfect









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Brandon -B- (Oct 21, 2009)

Proud owner of a Golden. Also featured on HODINKEE this week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon -B- (Oct 21, 2009)

Currently on a MN strap for that #guccigang look 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SRPC23 Mod


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gmaras (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey guys, this is my new turtle! I have already the blumo in my collection from Seiko divers and I decided to have also this one!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Squirrel Murphy said:


> Had it on a Barton strap but, this is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that strap?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

CarlosB said:


> Turtle Tuesday


I came very close to buying the Padi yesterday but shutdown my browser just in time. Can't decide between the Padi or one with a blue or grey dial. Too many good looking turtles to choose between.


----------



## Der Kollektor (Jun 29, 2018)

Brandon -B- said:


> Currently on a MN strap for that #guccigang look
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoah my friend! That is some LOL. I love it! is this WatchGecko?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Mo' gold.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jdog19 (Oct 21, 2014)

My newly modded PADI


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Late night


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## papagioro (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi








Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

On the rain


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

New to the Turtle club:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Can anybody comment on this strap? Is it the soft silicon like what comes on the Turtles - except blue? Because that's exactly what I'm looking for. I've been wearing my SRPC44 on the silicon strap and I've really come to like it.

https://ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-Seiko-...02Y012J0-4R36-05V0-SRPA83-SRP653/263526080235


----------



## Voltshock (Jun 11, 2018)

Anyone got the taiwan issued black gold turtle? It seems not that famous as other models


----------



## tobgolo18 (Jun 21, 2018)

Love the watch. Love the bezel....









Enviado de meu SM-A520F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> Where did you get that strap?


Ebay seller seikoetc2014

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## pfb (Jul 15, 2007)

Turtles are a bit like potato chips... So I just picked up another one. a SRP-779 to go with my SRP-777!


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

A quick Turtle question if I may; I've just picked up my first Turtle a new 775 which is a great watch for the price. The day, date and time adjustments all work fine including the hacking. 
However when screwing the crown in it feels like the manual winding is still engaged. Is this normal or should it disengage when screwing the crown in?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ That’s completely normal. 

Try a watch with a screw-down crown with the Miyota 8215. You’d never know if you were stripping the threads.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Normal for Seiko. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

My old guy. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

A Turtle in its natural habitat


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

adg31 said:


> A quick Turtle question if I may; I've just picked up my first Turtle a new 775 which is a great watch for the price. The day, date and time adjustments all work fine including the hacking.
> However when screwing the crown in it feels like the manual winding is still engaged. Is this normal or should it disengage when screwing the crown in?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Totally normal, it winds all the way in.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Totally normal, it winds all the way in.


Thanks, it's good to know 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks to all who advised on my question about the crown still winding as it screws in - your advise was much appreciated 
I've now resized the bracelet so that it fits comfortably - and had the usual fun rounding up the pin retaining collets!
Fortunately my Turtle is still running pretty much at +/- 0 seconds per day which I'm more than happy with and I think the gold accents really work well against the steel and black giving a slightly vintage look to the watch.
All told it's a great watch for the price point - thanks to all previous posters in this thread for getting me interested in trying my first Turtle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

New Turtle...


----------



## m_cukman (Apr 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

anrex said:


> New Turtle...


Great looking bracelet on that model, really sets it off a treat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

Sent via Teletype by Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Does anyone know if treasuresummer.com is legit? I am looking for the SRP789K1 and they have the best price I have seen.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

m_cukman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Erika's Originals?


----------



## gmaras (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## ryankkelly (Apr 27, 2017)

Palmettoman said:


> My old guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryankkelly (Apr 27, 2017)

Aquarium the other day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

adg31 said:


> Thanks to all who advised on my question about the crown still winding as it screws in - your advise was much appreciated
> I've now resized the bracelet so that it fits comfortably - and had the usual fun rounding up the pin retaining collets!
> Fortunately my Turtle is still running pretty much at +/- 0 seconds per day which I'm more than happy with and I think the gold accents really work well against the steel and black giving a slightly vintage look to the watch.
> All told it's a great watch for the price point - thanks to all previous posters in this thread for getting me interested in trying my first Turtle
> ...


Awesome! Welcome aboard.

Is there anything you don't like about it? Because there's a rabbit hole called modding.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Quake1028 said:


> Does anyone know if treasuresummer.com is legit? I am looking for the SRP789K1 and they have the best price I have seen.


Go to Walmart.com
They have it for $274.00 with free shipping. Hurry though, they have 6 left and I just posted this on WUS, so they may be gone soon. lol

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Seiko-Me...ic-Black-Dial-Analog-Watch-SRP789K1/888565882


----------



## x3avier (Jul 11, 2018)

Here is my 777J model on a Mr Sailcloth grey stitch. Easily getting the most wrist time in my collection at the moment. I have a strapcode oyster on the way as well to swap occasionally as the drilled lugs make it so easy. All watches should have drilled lugs imho.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sunburst dial doing its thing


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

x3avier said:


> Here is my 777J model on a Mr Sailcloth grey stitch. Easily getting the most wrist time in my collection at the moment. I have a strapcode oyster on the way as well to swap occasionally as the drilled lugs make it so easy. All watches should have drilled lugs imho.
> 
> View attachment 13292771


I've had my ninja on a similar Sailcloth strap for the last 7 mo. Great straps.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Sorry double post


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

B1ff_77 said:


> Sunburst dial doing its thing
> 
> View attachment 13293855


Would please post the reference number of this great looking turtle. Thanks in advance.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Would please post the reference number of this great looking turtle. Thanks in advance.


Cheers its the SRPC23K


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Would please post the reference number of this great looking turtle. Thanks in advance.


I believe SRPC23J1.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

B1ff_77 said:


> Cheers its the SRPC23K


Thanks!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Quake1028 said:


> I believe SRPC23J1.


Thanks, also.

Off to Chrono24 with this info.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> Thanks, also.
> 
> Off to Chrono24 with this info.


Just beware bro that the one in the pic has an aftermarket coin edge bezel so if you wanted that exact look youd have to get it modded.
Looks fantastic both ways imo, the stock and the coin edge looks great, the grey turtles beautiful, a real looker and great choice.

Check out www.watchrecon.com too


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Just beware bro that the one in the pic has an aftermarket coin edge bezel so if you wanted that exact look youd have to get it modded.
> Looks fantastic both ways imo, the stock and the coin edge looks great, the grey turtles beautiful, a real looker and great choice.
> 
> Check out www.watchrecon.com too


Thanks Cobia. That's one of the problems that I'm having with Seikos is telling what has been modded or not. I hadn't noticed the bezel which looks great now that you've brought it to my attention.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

www.watchrecon.com was a dangerous suggestion. The MM300 was on the first page! Great watch but not now....


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm thinking of buying a blue turtle and one of the lowest prices says "Possible manufacurer chapter ring and bezel misalignment within the normal margin of error" in the description. Seller is trying to stop returns but I don't think Seiko states what "normal margin of error" is.

Got me thinking though that maybe I could score a used Turtle with slight bezel misalignment for a good price. Don't think it would bother me that much if I could find one cheap enough.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> www.watchrecon.com was a dangerous suggestion. The MM300 was on the first page! Great watch but not now....


Its a great site that combines all of the forums FS posts, theres a search box at the top, just type in the watch youre looking for for example 'seiko turtle' or the model number and it will bring up all the FS posts.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

On a Borealis blue dive strap for the time being.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Barrister89 said:


> I'm thinking of buying a blue turtle and one of the lowest prices says "Possible manufacurer chapter ring and bezel misalignment within the normal margin of error" in the description. Seller is trying to stop returns but I don't think Seiko states what "normal margin of error" is.
> 
> Got me thinking though that maybe I could score a used Turtle with slight bezel misalignment for a good price. Don't think it would bother me that much if I could find one cheap enough.


Unfortunately, it's not a load of crap. The seller is just being upfront, forthcoming and honest.

While Seiko doesn't state or publish any tolerances, they don't perform warranty work on these. So that is them saying that it's within spec or normal margin of error. We just don't know how that's determined. Do they measure? Or just eyeball it?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> While Seiko doesn't state or publish any tolerances, they don't perform warranty work on these. So that is them saying that it's within spec or normal margin of error. We just don't know how that's determined. Do they measure? Or just eyeball it?


Good to know. Having a misaligned flange is one my worries when buying online. Probably should check what it costs to get one repaired by a local watchmaker and factor this into the total cost.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'd be more willing to accept a misalignment on a Seiko Turtle than on a Rolex where there are a fair number of posts showing the engraved rehaut out of step with the minute markers on the dial 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## pfb (Jul 15, 2007)

Another turtle arrived today... Seiko SRPC91 'Save the Ocean'. Essentially identical to my SRP777 and SRP779, but lovely blue gradient color and black crown and bezel sides. Definitely a keeper, though I really like all of the new SRP turtles. Great looking, great performing, and relatively inexpensive.









Fills a hole in my Seiko box nicely...









(though I think the gen I orange monster might have to go... Never gets worn)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

pfb;46525001
[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 13303707[/ATTACH]
> 
> (though I think the gen I orange monster *might have to go*... Never gets worn)


Within three minutes of this post I'm sure you started getting PM's for offers to buy you Gen1 OM.


----------



## pfb (Jul 15, 2007)

Rocat said:


> Within three minutes of this post I'm sure you started getting PM's for offers to buy you Gen1 OM.


Not yet! I guess I need to evaluate market price and find the box for it... I don't think I've worn it a dozen times since new.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

Wondering if I can use a wheel designed for the 7s26/7s36/nh26/nh36 for the 4R36 in the turtle?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

jovani said:


>


Your's look very beaten watch indeed. Good to see such a watch anywhere. I am inclined to buy this model. What is your personal opinion of it? I would value much. regards


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Pun said:


> Your's look very beaten watch indeed. Good to see such a watch anywhere. I am inclined to buy this model. What is your personal opinion of it? I would value much. regards


SEIKO SRPC44


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Dynamic Duo


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Keep_Scrolling said:


> Wondering if I can use a wheel designed for the 7s26/7s36/nh26/nh36 for the 4R36 in the turtle?


Yes (but am not familiar with the nh26), for as long as those wheels are meant for crowns at the 4 o'clock position.


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Turtle at the beach.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pun said:


> Your's look very beaten watch indeed. Good to see such a watch anywhere. I am inclined to buy this model. What is your personal opinion of it? I would value much. regards


I'm also in the buying mode. Problem is that I can't decide on what model to get next. Too many good looking Turtles.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

CGSshorty said:


>


Darn that's a great looking combo.


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)




----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

I just changed date in my just bought Turtle PADI Pepsi watch at 11 pm. Then I realised my blunder. I checked it by changing time and later date again. It’s working normally when I changed date by rotating hour minutes hands. My question is if Watch is okay or I visit the Seiko service centre? What would be the signs of a damage to the movement otherwise that I can see? Please help. Regards


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Ignore it unless the watch starts misbehaving & chalk it up to experience.



Pun said:


> I just changed date in my just bought Turtle PADI Pepsi watch at 11 pm. Then I realised my blunder. I checked it by changing time and later date again. It's working normally when I changed date by rotating hour minutes hands. My question is if Watch is okay or I visit the Seiko service centre? What would be the signs of a damage to the movement otherwise that I can see? Please help. Regards


----------



## ursmeloman (Jun 23, 2014)

New boy!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Pun said:


> I just changed date in my just bought Turtle PADI Pepsi watch at 11 pm. Then I realised my blunder. I checked it by changing time and later date again. It's working normally when I changed date by rotating hour minutes hands. My question is if Watch is okay or I visit the Seiko service centre? What would be the signs of a damage to the movement otherwise that I can see? Please help. Regards


Not a big deal my friend. I have caught myself going the same a few times, with no disaster to mankind. If the date change is still normal, then do worry about a thing. Even if it is a bit off from setting at midnight, it is just a gear misaligned with the date mechanism, and not the movement itself. Just enjoy your watch.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pun said:


> I just changed date in my just bought Turtle PADI Pepsi watch at 11 pm. Then I realised my blunder. I checked it by changing time and later date again. It's working normally when I changed date by rotating hour minutes hands. My question is if Watch is okay or I visit the Seiko service centre? What would be the signs of a damage to the movement otherwise that I can see? Please help. Regards


I've managed to do this with an ETA movement without any problems. If you don't see that the watch is acting oddly then you are probably ok. My guess is that more make this mistake than don't.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

New crystal times coin edge bezel on the SRPC23 - my favourite aftermarket bezel so far. Have posted more more details on the turtle mod thread for anyone interested


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

B1ff_77 said:


> New crystal times coin edge bezel on the SRPC23 - my favourite aftermarket bezel so far. Have posted more more details on the turtle mod thread for anyone interested
> 
> View attachment 13313483


Really like the looks of that bezel.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Ignore it unless the watch starts misbehaving & chalk it up to experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





anrex said:


> Pun said:
> 
> 
> > I just changed date in my just bought Turtle PADI Pepsi watch at 11 pm. Then I realised my blunder. I checked it by changing time and later date again. It's working normally when I changed date by rotating hour minutes hands. My question is if Watch is okay or I visit the Seiko service centre? What would be the signs of a damage to the movement otherwise that I can see? Please help. Regards
> ...





rjohnson56 said:


> Pun said:
> 
> 
> > I just changed date in my just bought Turtle PADI Pepsi watch at 11 pm. Then I realised my blunder. I checked it by changing time and later date again. It's working normally when I changed date by rotating hour minutes hands. My question is if Watch is okay or I visit the Seiko service centre? What would be the signs of a damage to the movement otherwise that I can see? Please help. Regards
> ...


Thank you all for clearing the issue for me. I'm highly obliged. This is my first serious Seiko watch and I'm really impressed with the quality at this price indeed.

The other Seiko I've is a Grand Seiko HAQ SBGV019 Limited Edition watch. That too is a class unto itself.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

Base watch for Project # 5 just arrived! Still waiting for my other parts. Can't wait to start this project! :-!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

cezwho said:


> Base watch for Project # 5 just arrived! Still waiting for my other parts. Can't wait to start this project! :-!
> 
> View attachment 13316961


Save the Blurtle, do not modify her. The Blue Turtle, or any other Turtle for that matter, needs no modification what so ever! There are plenty of strap options to keep the Turtle interesting. Leave the modifications to the SKX line, not the Turtles!!!


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

anrex said:


> Save the Blurtle, do not modify her. The Blue Turtle, or any other Turtle for that matter, needs no modification what so ever! There are plenty of strap options to keep the Turtle interesting. Leave the modifications to the SKX line, not the Turtles!!!


I like modifying my Turtles - All Of Them! although i do like the simplicity of the 773 - no biggie, i'll just get another 773 if i want mine in stock. my upcoming projects (#4 & #5) are all Turtle mods :-d


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Coke!!


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

For those with blue Crafter Blue straps for your turtle is it actually blue or black? I ordered a blue one, it came in and I took a picture and sent it in telling them they shipped black instead. They sent me another one and it looks exactly the same. Have they messed up twice or am I color blind? I have no issues distinguishing the two in anyone else pictures. If this is blue it's extremely dark navy. I'm so confused.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

They definitely look black in your photos.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

cezwho said:


> I like modifying my Turtles - All Of Them! although i do like the simplicity of the 773 - no biggie, i'll just get another 773 if i want mine in stock. my upcoming projects (#4 & #5) are all Turtle mods :-d
> 
> View attachment 13320267


Okay. You got me. That sweep second hand looks awesome.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

cezwho said:


> I like modifying my Turtles - All Of Them! although i do like the simplicity of the 773 - no biggie, i'll just get another 773 if i want mine in stock. my upcoming projects (#4 & #5) are all Turtle mods :-d
> 
> View attachment 13320267


Okay. You got me. That sweep second hand looks awesome.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Redrockstrap moon dust grey on my PADI Turtle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

6309-7040..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

Pic is a WIP

Just a quick word of warning for anyone considering a double dome from Crystaltimes, pic related is a CT072 with blue AR. It is more a mirror than a glass. The reflection is absurd and I'd totally send it back if I could. Its kind of bizarre that nobody's mentioned it yet from all the people in this forum with the same crystal mod.

I recommend you grab a sapphire flat crystal, honestly.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

anrex said:


> Okay. You got me. That sweep second hand looks awesome.


|> thanks! i really like the 773's simplicity. now thinking of another 773 simple mod...


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

Keep_Scrolling said:


> Pic is a WIP
> 
> Just a quick word of warning for anyone considering a double dome from Crystaltimes, pic related is a CT072 with blue AR. It is more a mirror than a glass. The reflection is absurd and I'd totally send it back if I could. Its kind of bizarre that nobody's mentioned it yet from all the people in this forum with the same crystal mod.
> 
> I recommend you grab a sapphire flat crystal, honestly.


?????

it depends on one's preference AND the angle you're looking at your watch face.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

burdy said:


> For those with blue Crafter Blue straps for your turtle is it actually blue or black? I ordered a blue one, it came in and I took a picture and sent it in telling them they shipped black instead. They sent me another one and it looks exactly the same. Have they messed up twice or am I color blind? I have no issues distinguishing the two in anyone else pictures. If this is blue it's extremely dark navy. I'm so confused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the second picture they look dark blue. Have you tried to see what they look like in sunlight.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

cezwho said:


> ?????
> 
> it depends on one's preference AND the angle you're looking at your watch face.


not really, you're either staring back at your own face, the room's ceiling and walls, or a warped amalgamation of light.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

Keep_Scrolling said:


> not really, you're either staring back at your own face, the room's ceiling and walls, or a warped amalgamation of light.


Well, it now falls on your preference...


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

double post.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

when I look at my domed sapphires, my wrist and eyes are going to automatically give me an angle where i'm going to see it best, w/o reflections -- this i believe is the purpose of it... as for photos, unless you _very specifically_ go for angles and backgrounds to reduce reflection, you're going to get angles with reflections (almost all settings outside a professional studio setup). but the sapphires don't exist to have nice photos taken of them, they exist to be read clearly to tell time, and they deliver on that. i can choose to angle it to catch light and dazzle my eye, or I can choose to look at it and read the time clearly. there's just a lot in between those two things.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

KS, I tend to agree with you. I did a CT double dome (with AR) mod but after a while switched back to the stock flat hardlex. The reflection from the double dome crystal was just too much for me. I guess to each his own.


Keep_Scrolling said:


> Pic is a WIP
> 
> Just a quick word of warning for anyone considering a double dome from Crystaltimes, pic related is a CT072 with blue AR. It is more a mirror than a glass. The reflection is absurd and I'd totally send it back if I could. Its kind of bizarre that nobody's mentioned it yet from all the people in this forum with the same crystal mod.
> 
> ...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Man

Oh man

My name is Maddog and I am a seikoholic....

It has been 23 minutes since my last Seiko purchase......

I have avoided turtles up to now, playing instead in the tuna world plus a few other Seiko adventures....kinda jumped from the SKX and missed the turtle completely.

I have owned cushioned case watches, but somehow managed to not have any turtles...

Then I got a turtle mini, which on bracelet is a rocking piece, well balanced and slight chapter ring alignment issue aside, a great watch.

Then the “save the ocean” turtles started showing in the thread.......

Oh man

Now I have a gilt and “save the ocean” inbound!......

Man I hope I hate them!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2 just to bug me!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Now I have a gilt and "save the ocean" inbound!......
> 
> Man I hope I hate them!


The save the ocean version is really cool - great choice.

Don't worry the Turtle is amazing


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Keep_Scrolling said:


> not really, you're either staring back at your own face, the room's ceiling and walls, or a warped amalgamation of light.
> View attachment 13323879


So it doubles as a mirror. Not all bad for narcissists.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> The save the ocean version is really cool - great choice.
> 
> Don't worry the Turtle is amazing


Double that. Congrats on a new turtle.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> Man
> 
> Oh man
> 
> ...


are you the same Maddog in Head-Fi?


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)




----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papagioro (Aug 15, 2009)

Good morning









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

SRP775K1 back in stock on Ernest Jones website.








£239.00 less 10% using voucher code EXTRA10

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

adg31 said:


> SRP775K1 back in stock on Ernest Jones website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm waiting on Christopher Ward to refund me so I can buy that Turtle


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6306-7001 and coffee


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Got this baby today. :-db-)


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

Welcomed two new arrivals to the turtle club today


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Bozzy said:


> View attachment 13327959


When I purchased my Victorinox watch it came with a Victorinox knife. Didn't know that Seikos were also now shipping with knives.;-)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Getting some altitude to catch a breeze ;-). Nice watch by the way.


----------



## Craig90 (Jun 16, 2015)

adg31 said:


> SRP775K1 back in stock on Ernest Jones website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

adg31 said:


> SRP775K1 back in stock on Ernest Jones website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this, I've just jumped on the offer. I was torn between this and the 777 but it looks like my decision has been made.

Slightly concerned about Craig90s post above now though!

Edit: Have just received shipping confirmation, so it looks like they are in stock. Just need to find a rubber strap for it now.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

I just ordered as well


----------



## Craig90 (Jun 16, 2015)

I've just ordered again so let's hope second time lucky!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

first 2 turtles arrived yesterday......save the ocean JDM and a gilt 775.

Been a distant fan of the 775 for a while, but never pulled the trigger....then the save the ocean came out and figured - why not?

Arrived as you see, 775 on bracelet and STO on rubber.....quickly fixed that, with the 775 on an ISO (then Uncle Seiko) and the STO on the bracelet - as it should be!

Just love the vintage vibe of the gilt 775, particularly on the waffle strap.
The STO is amazing, simply amazing.

Pics below.

Also snagged a previously loved PADI turtle for under $200US that should be here in a few days.

Pics.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Really enjoying the double post thing STILL!


----------



## m_cukman (Apr 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

Still loving my 1st Turtle!


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Some Jvander mesh on this hot day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## HeikkiL (Jul 26, 2018)

STO with black Crafter Blue


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Super nice turtles. Free candies too...









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

STO on borealis ISO......man these turtles wear well......

Wait, I guess you guys knew that already!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Wlover said:


> Super nice turtles. Free candies too...


Totally cool - where were you. The candies are awesome...and the Turtles aren't that bad either (I love the Save the Oceans Turtles but I don't think I can get rid of my PADI and they would hold the same place in my collection)


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Totally cool - where were you. The candies are awesome...and the Turtles aren't that bad either (I love the Save the Oceans Turtles but I don't think I can get rid of my PADI and they would hold the same place in my collection)


Have a previously loved PADI inbound, as I think they are different enough to co-exist in the ole watch box...


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Singapore mate.



drwindsurf said:


> Totally cool - where were you. The candies are awesome...and the Turtles aren't that bad either (I love the Save the Oceans Turtles but I don't think I can get rid of my PADI and they would hold the same place in my collection)


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Singapore mate.



drwindsurf said:


> Totally cool - where were you. The candies are awesome...and the Turtles aren't that bad either (I love the Save the Oceans Turtles but I don't think I can get rid of my PADI and they would hold the same place in my collection)


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

3 turtles









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Spent such a long time on the fence about these turtles. Can't believe I waited so long!


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

andygog said:


> Spent such a long time on the fence about these turtles. Can't believe I waited so long!


Congratulations- welcome aboard; you can start planning for the 777 now 
PS: Mine says Hi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

I ran a power reserve test on my new STO. It ran for 45 hours and 25 minutes.

Here are some more info on the run. It started with quite a nice daily rate and at last few hours started to lose quite a bit.

































And here a pic of the watch.


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

Just got a strapcode super jubilee for my PADI turtle. Has changed the watch in the best way for me.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

STO on a regular turtle bracelet......just love the whole dial/bezel on this....such a great value when u consider the price on the street is about the same as a regular turtle.....and by regular, i of course mean amazing......got a super jubilee for my Gilt and will probably wear that tomorrow....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

775 on strapcode Super jubilee....great combo


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

PADI today


----------



## ac8587 (Jan 19, 2014)

Just got 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

andygog said:


> Spent such a long time on the fence about these turtles. Can't believe I waited so long!


Congrats, looks great on you, good size fit too.


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Just wanted to ask, what bracelet would look better on the turtle. Both are appealing to me, but i can't decide on one. (Both are Miltat bracelets).

Currently using a crafterblue and/or a nato/zulu.

Sold the oem bracelet because i hate the pin/collar system.


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

AlexxvD said:


> Just wanted to ask, what bracelet would look better on the turtle. Both are appealing to me, but i can't decide on one. (Both are Miltat bracelets).
> 
> Currently using a crafterblue and/or a nato/zulu.
> 
> Sold the oem bracelet because i hate the pin/collar system.


I love a jubilee on an SKX, but in my opinion an oyster bracelet looks best on the Turtle.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I don’t generally like the jubilee, but that one looks great!


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

AlexxvD said:


> Just wanted to ask, what bracelet would look better on the turtle. Both are appealing to me, but i can't decide on one. (Both are Miltat bracelets).
> 
> Currently using a crafterblue and/or a nato/zulu.
> 
> Sold the oem bracelet because i hate the pin/collar system.


The PADI on a Super Jubilee looks just amazing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks like the SRP775 is back in stock at Ernest Jones - sale ends tonight if anyone is still interested!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

pokey074 said:


> I love a jubilee on an SKX, but in my opinion an oyster bracelet looks best on the Turtle.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, i think an oyster is the best diving bracelet, as you see it on the most diving watches.

Since i am a padi certified diver, i'll use my seiko when diving (makes sense). Maybe the solid oyster with a ratchet clasp would be great.


----------



## x3avier (Jul 11, 2018)

Just an update with a new Strapcode Super Oyster 3D. Really does make the turtle one of the best value tool watches around but it's nice enough you can wear it with a suit.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

cirian75 said:


> I just ordered as well


Ernest Jones cancelled my order


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

x3avier said:


> Just an update with a new Strapcode Super Oyster 3D. Really does make the turtle one of the best value tool watches around but it's nice enough you can wear it with a suit.


It does look very sleek on the oyster!


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

in and out stock repeatedly

I suspect its the same watch going in and out.

must have bad chapter ring alignment or dog rough crown threads.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

cirian75 said:


> in and out stock repeatedly
> 
> I suspect its the same watch going in and out.
> 
> must have bad chapter ring alignment or dog rough crown threads.


If its the one I ordered, then the chapter ring alignment isn't great but its hard to see with the gilt colouring so I'm keeping it.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

cirian75 said:


> in and out stock repeatedly
> 
> I suspect its the same watch going in and out.
> 
> must have bad chapter ring alignment or dog rough crown threads.


If its the one I ordered, then the chapter ring alignment isn't great but its hard to see with the gilt colouring so I'm keeping it.


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

sounds like it Andy, I have a Hamilton Khaki 42mm auto now.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the Jubilee / Turtle combo.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

RogerP said:


> I'm a big fan of the Jubilee / Turtle combo.


Really nice watch! Dial stands out nicely.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## m_cukman (Apr 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac8587 (Jan 19, 2014)

How durable is the stock insert on a turtle? I think I may have brushed up on a brick wall today (I immediately cringed). Don’t see any scratches yet but is it durable enough to not get scratched too easily?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doowadiddy (Dec 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Too much info' Dude!



doowadiddy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

ac8587 said:


> How durable is the stock insert on a turtle? I think I may have brushed up on a brick wall today (I immediately cringed). Don't see any scratches yet but is it durable enough to not get scratched too easily?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is pretty tough but I do have a few scratches/dents on the bezel insert...mind you, I have also dented the bezel


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

How hard is it to change the bezel insert?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

k9shag said:


> How hard is it to change the bezel insert?


It's easy. The hardest parts are getting the glue off and messing around with the double-sided tape for the new one. I mean, those are basically the last 2 steps of a 3 step process with the first step being pry the current/old insert off.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

This is the second SRPC91 I've ordered with alignment issues.

My question is, who of you think this is acceptable and who would return it?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> This is the second SRPC91 I've ordered with alignment issues.
> 
> My question is, who of you think this is acceptable and who would return it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I've seen far worse issues on watches costing far more.
Does this make it right on this occasion? No it doesn't.
However, my view is irrelevant since it's your watch and you can't un-see the misalignment so you'll never be happy with it. 
You know where this one is heading!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> This is the second SRPC91 I've ordered with alignment issues.
> 
> My question is, who of you think this is acceptable and who would return it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Id keep it for sure, a little off but looks ok to me.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> This is the second SRPC91 I've ordered with alignment issues.
> 
> My question is, who of you think this is acceptable and who would return it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


That is not too bad I think. Can you go to a local AD? That is what I did. I was able to pick one that is perfect. They had two. The other one had bezel that did not line up perfectly. Chapter rings on both were dead on accurate.

My SKX009 has chapter ring and bezel issues, very minor. Something like in your picture and I have learned to love it. But I understand your frustration.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> This is the second SRPC91 I've ordered with alignment issues.
> 
> My question is, who of you think this is acceptable and who would return it?


I think it looks fine - can barely even notice it. But if it bothers you, it bothers you - and the chances are it's never going to stop bothering you!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Working day


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

See a PADI post a PADI

On a leather Nato today:


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> This is the second SRPC91 I've ordered with alignment issues.
> 
> My question is, who of you think this is acceptable and who would return it?


I don't think it's that noticeable, so I'd probably keep it. Like they say, you know what you've got but not what you'll get ;-)


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Quake1028 said:


>


Nice looking strap.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Really makes that Coke version pop. I have a similar strap but have never found something I thought it looked good on. Or maybe I just can't pull red off.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

rjohnson56 said:


> Nice looking strap.





3-1-1 said:


> Really makes that Coke version pop. I have a similar strap but have never found something I thought it looked good on. Or maybe I just can't pull red off.


Thanks guys!


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

I have a STO turtle waiting for when I get home from work today, so I've been scrolling through this thread and getting more excited

Hopefully it doesn't wear too big on my six inch wrist, we'll see. 

But, my fiancee says she may claim it haha.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

STO as it should be, on a bracelet....


----------



## tgsavel (Jul 23, 2018)

Classic '77 turtle - couldn't be happier!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman64 (Feb 17, 2018)

Been away from the forums for too long but the watch love is always there. Sharing a picture from my Save The Turtles plan. 









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## papagioro (Aug 15, 2009)

Rain day










Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> See a PADI post a PADI
> 
> On a leather Nato today:
> 
> View attachment 13353593


Apparently there are so many scratches on the bezel of your watch; do you use it so roughly that they happened in due course or there was some other reason? I'm just curious to know that I too have bought one and it's lovely watch indeed.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Pun said:


> Apparently there are so many scratches on the bezel of your watch; do you use it so roughly that they happened in due course or there was some other reason? I'm just curious to know that I too have bought one and it's lovely watch indeed.


I am just ridiculously clumsy and I wear my watches to do everything. So I do it use it roughly: the PADI has be inside the hood of my car, helped with house renovations, sailing (which can be pretty hard on a watch)...But I also didn't clean it before that picture so it is also a little grimy.
Considering what I put it through, it is in remarkable condition (thankfully I am not planning on selling it).
I think yours can remain beautiful as long as you want it to


----------



## ac8587 (Jan 19, 2014)

At the office. Most likely getting a Pepsi samurai this weekend as well 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

Save the ocean turtle arrived yesterday, and I've tried it on, but otherwise my fiancee has claimed it.

I'm sure I'll get to occasionally wear it, lol.

I thought about getting it for her for Christmas, but honestly didn't think she'd like the size.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Solace said:


> Save the ocean turtle arrived yesterday, and I've tried it on, but otherwise my fiancee has claimed it.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get to occasionally wear it, lol.
> 
> ...


Keeper!


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Solace said:


> Save the ocean turtle arrived yesterday, and I've tried it on, but otherwise my fiancee has claimed it.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get to occasionally wear it, lol.
> 
> ...


Show her the mini turtle see if she prefers it!

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

SRP773









Отправлено через Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Looks like your little family will consist of two turtles. What’s the lyric. Two turtle doves...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Show her the mini turtle see if she prefers it!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Unsolved mystery:rodekaart this is a family forum lol, lets not go there brother :-d;-)


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Lucky me, not really moved by all the new colours,lol
The Blue Lagoon









- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Desinori (Jul 1, 2015)

Just picked up the Uncle Seiko Razor Wire for my SRP777.









This may be one of the most polarizing bracelets, but I love how comfy and original it is!

And I'm not usually a bracelet guy.


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

779 on skx jubilee









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Desinori said:


> Just picked up the Uncle Seiko Razor Wire for my SRP777.
> 
> This may be one of the most polarizing bracelets, but I love how comfy and original it is!
> 
> And I'm not usually a bracelet guy.


The bracelet looks awesome, great choice.
I don't think I have the patience to size it thought.


----------



## Desinori (Jul 1, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> The bracelet looks awesome, great choice.
> I don't think I have the patience to size it thought.


Thanks!

Sizing it definitely was more involved, but at least you only need to do it once.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Colours so electric and so pop









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Latest addition to my bale:


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a SRP777 on the way. I have been wanting the traditional clack bezel/dial combo for a while. Will part with my SRP775 when it arrives.


----------



## snacker (Aug 5, 2018)

Here is my Turtle i had just picked up a few days ago. Had a hard time deciding between the three options. Might have to get another. Never thought the watch would be so comfortable to wear considering it's size.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

snacker said:


> Here is my Turtle i had just picked up a few days ago. Had a hard time deciding between the three options. Might have to get another. Never thought the watch would be so comfortable to wear considering it's size.


Congratulations and welcome to the club.
I agree with you...it is ridiculously comfortable - especially when you consider its size.


----------



## papagioro (Aug 15, 2009)

Good morning









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

srpc23 is the final piece of turtle that i wanted in my collection (since 2016 march).


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

This is a good bracelet for the turtle.


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> This is a good bracelet for the turtle.
> View attachment 13367391


what bracelet is this?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

k9shag said:


> what bracelet is this?


This is the best replica Seiko vintage bracelet ever made.

https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p86/Z199_BRACELET_FOR_SKX_and_6309/SRP_Divers_.html


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Granddaddy Turtle. My birth year '75 6105-8110 Willard on Seiko rubber. Unwrapped today. Completely original.

Other straps pictured are NOS Stelux h-link, WJean waffle, tyre-tread and chocolate bar.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Galaga said:


> This is the best replica Seiko vintage bracelet ever made.
> 
> https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p86/Z199_BRACELET_FOR_SKX_and_6309/SRP_Divers_.html


I can't argue with that statement.

I also like the BOR from Uncle Seiko just as much


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

imdamian said:


> srpc23 is the final piece of turtle that i wanted in my collection (since 2016 march).
> View attachment 13367357


Impressive collection! :-d


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

JimmyMack75 said:


> Granddaddy Turtle. My birth year '75 6105-8110 Willard on Seiko rubber. Unwrapped today. Completely original.
> 
> Other straps pictured are NOS Stelux h-link, WJean waffle, tyre-tread and chocolate bar.


this makes me think... that if they did re-release this watch, there's no way they'd do it with the bold choice of the thin strap. they'd change it to 20 or 22mm for sure. =/


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

My 1982 Turtle at a recent REO Speedwagon concert. Such fun reliving the good ol' days. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

6309-7049








Marcelo
________________


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

Palmettoman said:


> My 1982 Turtle at a recent REO Speedwagon concert. Such fun reliving the good ol' days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great timepiece to ride the storm out with.


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

Just received the 777 and love it. The bezel is off a hair but not enough to bother me. Put it on a Uncle Seiko. Someone buy my 775 I have listed as it will probably never get any wrist time between the SRP 777 and the SBDC 063


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

STO Turtle


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Gorgeous pic!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Awaiting the thunderstorms...


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you.



brandon\ said:


> ^ Gorgeous pic!


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

STO has landed.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Turtle no. 6 is in the house.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Just came home to a nice bracelet in the mail!


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

AlexxvD said:


> Just came home to a nice bracelet in the mail!


Is that the Uncle Seiko?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My turtle family.

STO on bracelet.
PADI mini on bracelet.
Gilt on....well you get the idea
PADI on strapcode Jubilee

Do love me some turtles!


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

STO FTW









Sent via Teletype by Tapatalk


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

View attachment 13376139
View attachment 13376139


snorkelling in the aegean


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

_Sto_rtle on a black leather strap...


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

The insert could be black


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Anyone ever experience any up and down play in the bezel of their Turtles (see video in the link), the bezel on my Blue Lagoon is bouncy for lack of a better description, I popped it off and it wasn't overly dirty or anything, have a new spring on the way, hope that helps, will also order a new gasket if its not the spring but the one in there seems to be in good shape. Just looking to see if anyone else has had the same issue.


----------



## Vintage1982Benz (Jan 31, 2018)

SRP49C on a nato. If you even think of sunlight this thing starts glowing.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Bgsmith said:


> Anyone ever experience any up and down play in the bezel of their Turtles (see video in the link), the bezel on my Blue Lagoon is bouncy for lack of a better description, I popped it off and it wasn't overly dirty or anything, have a new spring on the way, hope that helps, will also order a new gasket if its not the spring but the one in there seems to be in good shape. Just looking to see if anyone else has had the same issue.


My SRPC44 does that.

I have not tried to fix it.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Bgsmith said:


> Anyone ever experience any up and down play in the bezel of their Turtles (see video in the link), the bezel on my Blue Lagoon is bouncy for lack of a better description, I popped it off and it wasn't overly dirty or anything, have a new spring on the way, hope that helps, will also order a new gasket if its not the spring but the one in there seems to be in good shape. Just looking to see if anyone else has had the same issue.


It happened with a 773 turtle I had last year, I think. Also had the same behaviour on a steinhart ocean 1 bronze.

Basically, the up/down play should be prevented by 3 things acting together: 
- a ridge on the watch case side, around which the bezel runs; the ridge is like the limit showing "no higher than this".
- A groove in the bezel inner side, which is meant to house a rubber tube. The groove makes sure that the rubber stays where it's meant to be and doesn't walk up/down.
- The rubber tube ("gasket"). The rubber tube gives friction between case and bezel, and it bumps against the case ridge.

What could have gone wrong:
- rubber tube is a bit worn out or has slipped (out of the bezel track) or ripped. Solution: get a replacement rubber tube (aka bezel gasket, I guess. Note, it's NOT a crystal gasket!). Also get some silicon watch grease, and apply it on the rubber tube before fitting it into the bezel; that will help the rubber last longer and provide a bit of smoothness and damping.

- the bezel groove may be incorrectly milled. ... In that case, ya need a new bezel.

- The case ridge is incorrectly machined. ... In that case, you need a new case (meaning, a new watch...)

The spring shouldn't be a factor here, because no matter how strong the spring pushes up, the set of [ridge + rubber + bezel groove] should itself prevent any up/down play.

Start with replacing the rubber (+ silicon grease) tube, hopefully that should fix it. If not, then try a replacement bezel.

Edit: here's a sketch:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> It happened with a 773 turtle I had last year, I think. Also had the same behaviour on a steinhart ocean 1 bronze.
> 
> Basically, the up/down play should be prevented by 3 things acting together:
> - a ridge on the watch case side, around which the bezel runs; the ridge is like the limit showing "no higher than this".
> ...


Well the spring got delivered today, was cheap enough, will mess around with it later today, hopefully its the tube/gasket being worn or not seated correctly, I may pop the bezel off one of my other Turtles to see how it sits on the Blue Lagoon case if its not either of those two things, hopefully that will help identify what the issue is.

I know some of the lower end Seiko divers have alignment issues and what not (including my Turtles), but I would hope a Limited Edition watch wouldn't go out with a messed up case or bezel.

- - - Updated - - -



X2-Elijah said:


> It happened with a 773 turtle I had last year, I think. Also had the same behaviour on a steinhart ocean 1 bronze.
> 
> Basically, the up/down play should be prevented by 3 things acting together:
> - a ridge on the watch case side, around which the bezel runs; the ridge is like the limit showing "no higher than this".
> ...


Well the spring got delivered today, was cheap enough, will mess around with it later today, hopefully its the tube/gasket being worn or not seated correctly, I may pop the bezel off one of my other Turtles to see how it sits on the Blue Lagoon case if its not either of those two things, hopefully that will help identify what the issue is.

I know some of the lower end Seiko divers have alignment issues and what not (including my Turtles), but I would hope a Limited Edition watch wouldn't go out with a messed up case or bezel.


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

New Strapcode bracelet tonight. Yay!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

- - - Updated - - -

^^^ why are threads getting this 'updated' nonsense?? I've tried posting a few times lately and sometimes it'll do this, basically doubling your post but putting that "- - - Updated - - -" nonsense between them. these including posts that were never edited, therefore not 'updated' at any point!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ^^^ why are threads getting this 'updated' nonsense?? I've tried posting a few times lately and sometimes it'll do this, basically doubling your post but putting that "- - - Updated - - -" nonsense between them. these including posts that were never edited, therefore not 'updated' at any point!


Yeah, it's a bug (yet another one...) with the forum currently. https://www.watchuseek.com/f530/dou...-duplicate-entries-single-thread-4760915.html Allegedly, somebody might be trying to fix it, sometime. Who knows.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

X2-Elijah said:


> Yeah, it's a bug (yet another one...) with the forum currently. https://www.watchuseek.com/f530/dou...-duplicate-entries-single-thread-4760915.html Allegedly, somebody might be trying to fix it, sometime. Who knows.


ok, figured it was something like that. weird when these things pop up from time to time.


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

37 years after and still 150m water resistant..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

the ultimate summer beater &#8230;.









- - - Updated - - -

the ultimate summer beater &#8230;.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

SRP789 with a proper set of hands.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## charlie__ (Oct 17, 2015)

PADI Turtle on a blue NATO ... summer mode ...


----------



## charlie__ (Oct 17, 2015)

... and on an Uncle Seiko ‘President’, which seems to really suit it. GMT vibe ...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Enjoying the rain with the boys. :-d


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Why oh why did I avoid turtles for so long?

Gilt on factory wheels.....


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

imdamian said:


> srpc23 is the final piece of turtle that i wanted in my collection (since 2016 march).
> View attachment 13367357


I know that it can be a touchy subject in some regions, but you might consider birth control before it gets out of hand.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

my wabi (few scratches) and a crystal chip =\ 777 w/ LCBI bezel insert, on shark mesh


----------



## hitman23 (Oct 18, 2011)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 13385107


looks great, what's the strap?

- - - Updated - - -



uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 13385107


looks great, what's the strap?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

hitman23 said:


> looks great, what's the strap?


Barton Bands elite silicone.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Barton Bands elite silicone.


That Flat Water Silicone strap looks good. I'm not a fan of QR straps but I have to ask, what size spring bar tips are on these straps? Are the the proper Seiko fat bar tips or smaller ones? My concern would be the smaller size would route out the lug holes on the Seiko Turtle.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Rocat said:


> That Flat Water Silicone strap looks good. I'm not a fan of QR straps but I have to ask, what size spring bar tips are on these straps? Are the the proper Seiko fat bar tips or smaller ones? My concern would be the smaller size would route out the lug holes on the Seiko Turtle.


https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/blogs/news/seiko-fat-spring-bars

You can take out the QR and just put in the spring bars with fat tips.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/blogs/news/seiko-fat-spring-bars
> 
> You can take out the QR and just put in the spring bars with fat tips.


Thanks.
That would be my plan.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## x3avier (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks good! the strap looks like an Erica's Original but I don't recall seeing plain colours on her website. What's the strap?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

x3avier said:


> Looks good! the strap looks like an Erica's Original but I don't recall seeing plain colours on her website. What's the strap?


It's not an Erika's Original, but she does do plain colours in black, blue, sand, and grey. Just not the green.

It's the new kid on the block - https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/watch-steward-straps-new-mn-straps-4763841.html


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

WatchGecko, Horween black leather.


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## igori7 (Aug 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x3avier (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks for the info. Might have to grab a dark coloured one. Blue should work well with my 777.


Snaggletooth said:


> x3avier said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good! the strap looks like an Erica's Original but I don't recall seeing plain colours on her website. What's the strap?
> ...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I could not resist anymore and ordered a SRPC91 STO Turtle from Mimo's.


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

Rocat said:


> I could not resist anymore and ordered a SRPC91 STO Turtle from Mimo's.


I got mine from Mimo's great price and service.









Sent via Teletype by Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

SMP_DON said:


> I got mine from Mimo's great price and service.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered the SNE498 from him a few weeks back. That 35% discount code makes buying from him a no brainer when it is so close to eBay grey market prices. That watch looks stellar in pictures. I can't wait to get it home to see in real life.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Rocat said:


> I ordered the SNE498 from him a few weeks back. That 35% discount code makes buying from him a no brainer when it is so close to eBay grey market prices. That watch looks stellar in pictures. I can't wait to get it home to see in real life.


Who/what is Mimo's?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

ebenke said:


> Who/what is Mimo's?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


https://mimosjewelry.com/

Here ya go.

Sent via Teletype by Tapatalk


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

New clothes.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

New Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet ( short version) for my modded Padi.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

jaspert said:


> New Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet ( short version) for my modded Padi.
> 
> View attachment 13405821
> 
> ...


Wow, this mod makes it so old school looking. It reminds me of 60's-70's divers. And AR job is excellent.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Driving north today 

View attachment 13406881


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I want to love the turtle but there's just something off about it  wrong proportions


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Coke Turtle on AlphaShark.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This was delivered today from Mimo's.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

For the rest of the day it will be this one. In the picture the dial is blue but to my eyes on my wrist that dial comes across as almost purple.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

B1ff_77 said:


> View attachment 13415037


You can't beat a nice cool Keo on a hot Cyprus afternoon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

B1ff_77 said:


> View attachment 13415037


Gorgeous. What sort of day wheel is in there?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Styles *****ley said:


> Gorgeous. What sort of day wheel is in there?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks it's Roman. That jubilee looks great - i'm still toying with the idea of picking one up for mine


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

RRRRAAAAAZZZZZZZZOOORRRR!!!!!









Sent via Teletype by Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I love the dial on the PADI


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

drwindsurf said:


> I love the dial on the PADI
> 
> View attachment 13418459


Me too.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Which turtles have chrome accented hour markers? I used to own the PADI version and the hour accents was really muted. I owned the gold case SRPC44 briefly and that had better polished accents.

From the pictures, it seems the newer "save the OCean blue" SRPC91 has plastic accents around the hour markers? Can someone verify this pls. Sorry...for me, I prefer chrome accents on hour markers/indices which gives watches a more refined look rather than just white blobs of lume paint.

Thanks!


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Which turtles have chrome accented hour markers? I used to own the PADI version and the hour accents was really muted. I owned the gold case SRPC44 briefly and that had better polished accents.

From the pictures, it seems the newer "save the OCean blue" SRPC91 has plastic accents around the hour markers? Can someone verify this pls. Sorry...for me, I prefer chrome accents on hour markers/indices which gives watches a more refined look rather than just white blobs of lume paint.

Thanks!


----------



## new2seiko (Aug 24, 2018)

gshock626 said:


> Still enjoying my 777
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you feel the gold coating will hold up?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

new2seiko said:


> How do you feel the gold coating will hold up?


777 is SS, not gold coated.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

new2seiko said:


> How do you feel the gold coating will hold up?





Snaggletooth said:


> 777 is SS, not gold coated.


I understand the confusion. The polished hands and index trim of my seikos often look gold, or at least a warmer tone of silver, because it reflects the ambient light and contrasts with the cool silver tone of the brushed stainless. Sometimes it bothers me, and other times I think it's great.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

SMP_DON said:


> RRRRAAAAAZZZZZZZZOOORRRR!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, it's the "perpetual labia"-bracelet.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Tickstart said:


> Oh, it's the "perpetual labia"-bracelet.


AKA "Jubilabia"


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

A little bit of crazy Turtle PADI lume


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> Oh, it's the "perpetual labia"-bracelet.


Now youre really making me want one..


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Now youre really making me want one..


It's really comfortable on the wrist and even though it only weighs 64grams its balanced and works great with the Turtle.
Plus it looks great. Joke all you want I'm getting the last laugh. It's a winner.

Sent via Teletype by Tapatalk


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

Project #6 done!


----------



## Lidstar (Dec 12, 2016)

Green Turtle









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mali (Jun 9, 2016)

cezwho said:


> Project #6 done!
> 
> View attachment 13431207


Wow!!!!

What a mod. Can you, please, explain all the details? This bezel is amazing. Congrats.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

SMP_DON said:


> It's really comfortable on the wrist and even though it only weighs 64grams its balanced and works great with the Turtle.
> Plus it looks great. Joke all you want I'm getting the last laugh. It's a winner.
> 
> Sent via Teletype by Tapatalk


I actually really like the bracelet mate, looks fantastic on the turtle, might grab one for myself at one point.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Now youre really making me want one..


I thought you already had a female partner.


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

Cobia said:


> I actually really like the bracelet mate, looks fantastic on the turtle, might grab one for myself at one point.


No worries it wasn't directed at you. Honestly the only thing I don't like about the Razorwire is sizing it. 
Since I put my STO on it, it doesn't leave my wrist. Easily the most comfortable bracelet I've worn on any Seiko.

Sent via Teletype by Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Finally joining this thread (unofficially for now). I have the Ocean blue incoming from the bay.

Thinking of ordering the BOR bracelet from UncleSeiko and the sapphire AR crystal but I don't know how to do the crystal mod locally (??).

Do yall do the mod yourself or send it to someone? Thanks.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

SSingh1975 said:


> Finally joining this thread (unofficially for now). I have the Ocean blue incoming from the bay.
> 
> Thinking of ordering the BOR bracelet from UncleSeiko and the sapphire AR crystal but I don't know how to do the crystal mod locally (??).
> 
> Do yall do the mod yourself or send it to someone? Thanks.


The BOR bracelet looks amazing on the Turtle. I was planning to get a sapphire when I scratch the Hardlex - I have had my PADI since Christmas and it still hasn't scratched - I am really impressed with the scratch resistance of the Hardlex crystal.
Several guys here have done the sapphire mod themselves - there are several guides in the threads and on YouTube - it just takes patience


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

i haven't seen a SOXA mod with a Silver dial on a Turtle - it's always the usual Orange, Blue and Yellow variations. so i decided to build one! :-d


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

6306
_________________








Marcelo
_________________


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

rjohnson56 said:


> I thought you already had a female partner.


I do but i like to look brother R.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

STO


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

cezwho said:


> i haven't seen a SOXA mod with a Silver dial on a Turtle - it's always the usual Orange, Blue and Yellow variations. so i decided to build one! :-d
> 
> View attachment 13437029


I think i said the same a couple weeks ago, this might be the first (SRP specifically) Searambler Soxa that i've seen.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

cezwho said:


> i haven't seen a SOXA mod with a Silver dial on a Turtle - it's always the usual Orange, Blue and Yellow variations. so i decided to build one! :-d


Wow! Very nice mod 
With the cushion case it has the same vibe as Doxa and your build quality looks excellent.
Very well done


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> I think i said the same a couple weeks ago, this might be the first (SRP specifically) Searambler Soxa that i've seen.


Yep, you mentioned that in another thread while i was starting to build this baby!



drwindsurf said:


> Wow! Very nice mod
> With the cushion case it has the same vibe as Doxa and your build quality looks excellent.
> Very well done


Thank you!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Perhaps they can make a bracelet that looks somewhat like this design I just created. The small dots and occasional line represent texturing.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

:'D I know some grumpy old man will give me a warning for that but c'mon, it's the elephant in the room. Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Tickstart said:


> Perhaps they can make a bracelet that looks somewhat like this design I just created. The small dots and occasional line represent texturing.
> 
> View attachment 13442439


Found the troll!


----------



## papagioro (Aug 15, 2009)

Read










Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Tickstart said:


> :'D I know some grumpy old man will give me a warning for that but c'mon, it's the elephant in the room. Don't shoot the messenger.


there's not an elephant in the room large enough to ever require someone draw a dick-link bracelet...


----------



## Rjmccoy (Dec 12, 2015)

My new turtle


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Rjmccoy said:


> My new turtle


I think your new Turtle is a bit shy. It's not poking out enough.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

brandon\ said:


> I think your new Turtle is a bit shy. It's not poking out enough.


I was so disappointed to hear my Wife-to-be say those exact same words!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

good eye to those who messaged me - yes, this mod is a sandblasted Turtle! Haven't seen one yet (most sandblasted ones are again SKXs) so I made one too ;-)


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

New watch day.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

cezwho said:


> good eye to those who messaged me - yes, this mod is a sandblasted Turtle! Haven't seen one yet (most sandblasted ones are again SKXs) so I made one too ;-)


I really like the bezel you put on it too - where did you get it?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

In as many months, my turtles have gone from 0 to 4.....

Got the STO and Gilt at the same time, snagged a crazy cheap PADI up on the bay, then a BNIB Blue lagoon to round me out....

BL arrived late today, and with no chance to size the bracelet, it's on a strapcode Jubilee for now....

Should be a good week for incoming!

Still can't believe I avoided turtles for so long!


----------



## Sabeking (Aug 5, 2013)

mms said:


> View attachment 13442859
> 
> Marcelo
> _______________


What's the model #?


----------



## Rjmccoy (Dec 12, 2015)

Here she is!


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> In as many months, my turtles have gone from 0 to 4.....
> 
> Got the STO and Gilt at the same time, snagged a crazy cheap PADI up on the bay, then a BNIB Blue lagoon to round me out....
> 
> ...


So which one is the fave right now?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenmaster87 (Nov 11, 2010)

My first turtle!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

JBowen said:


> So which one is the fave right now?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well........

While still in the early honeymoon stage with the BL, I would of course say....the STO!

Crazy dial, love the black accents, and stupid cheap all things considered.

So in order - STO, BL, PADI and Gilt


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Well........
> 
> While still in the early honeymoon stage with the BL, I would of course say....the STO!
> 
> ...


I was hoping you would say that to give me more reason to buy the STO haha it looks like a great version for the money

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Old (6309) and new









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Razzman (Apr 28, 2016)

JBowen said:


> I was hoping you would say that to give me more reason to buy the STO haha it looks like a great version for the money
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just bought a STO last night dirt cheap, couldn't pass it up. Get it next Monday!


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Got my ocean blue last night . Not a big rubber strap fan buy but the stock Seiko rubber is really flawless and does an excellent job. I don't know why people replace these with other rubber straps (??).

I owned the PADI version briefly and I really like the blue on the ocean blue a lot better as it's a deeper shade and switches from black to dark blue to ocean blue depending on the light. And the chrome accents on the hour markers.

Ordered UncleSeiko BOR bracelet today as well. Thinking of ordering the AR domed sapphire but not sure where to send it to for the mod?
I saw some utube videos and it looks easy with the right tools but WR remains questionable. Not sure if that mod is worth it or not if it will potentially compromise the water resistancy .


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Zenmaster87 said:


> My first turtle!


Welcome to the club


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Love my turtle still. 2 years on now. Thanks WUS for eating all my spare time, clearly marked by my fantastic watch.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

STO on the stock turtle bracelet has to be the Seiko value of 2018.....

The dial
The black trimmed bezel
The black crown


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2 again...and again....and again....


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Fantastic picture! I love the degree of contrast and sharpness of image in low light - Wow!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Fantastic picture! I love the degree of contrast and sharpness of image in low light - Wow!


thank you &#8230;.:-!

one more for you &#8230; just now &#8230;.!!!!!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

capt-dim said:


> thank you &#8230;.:-!
> 
> one more for you &#8230; just now &#8230;.!!!!!


How are you taking these pictures?
Amazing quality


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Put my ocean blue on Uncle Seiko BOR ....freaking love it. Was worried the hollow links may be the weaker link but really no issue at all. Took me 5 mins to put the bracelet in. No rattling, no hair pulls.

One of the best aftermarket bracelets for the Turle, IMO! I might just leave this combo cos it really makes it a daily driver.

Will be ordering the domed crystal next week but still trying to source someone locally to do the mod. The irony is that I'm more excited on the Turtle than my Seamaster..lol.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Super long thread. Are there any "baby Turtles" in this thread? I didn't see a thread dedicated to them, so I figured they might be in here as well. I just sold my STO Turtle (this was a great looking watch, but found myself not wearing it, just looking at it) and bought an SRP777 (owned it once already). I just really like the way it looks, and I think I'm going to mod it. I also just ordered a baby Turtle on the bracelet. Looking forward to this watch.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

There's a couple Turtles buried in here. But I feels great to get all of my watches in progress put back together.

- The blue Turtle is new and needed a sapphire.

- The Vostok got a coin edge bezel, insert, and display back.

- I aped the crystal for my Invicta 8926 from my SNK - got the same one again and got it put back together.

- And the Monster needed a new crystal gasket - I swapped the double-dome around in the SNK and 8926. I like single-domes in the SNK and 8926 and double-dome in the Monster. In the process of that, I pinched the crystal gasket in the Monster.

Hi&#8230; my name is Brandon, and I have a problem.





































And one last shot of a Turtle with a Crystaltimes Top Hat.


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

Now hear this. New Turtle on the way. Looks like yet another "Limited Edition." Not a bad rendition of the gray Zimbe, for those (like me) who missed the boat on that uber expensive Turtle, this is our second chance.

EDIT: Sorry I didn't realize these new releases were already being discussed in the new Seiko thread.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Got the Seiko Turtle bracelet for my STO today.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Godfather111 said:


> Now hear this. New Turtle on the way. Looks like yet another "Limited Edition." Not a bad rendition of the gray Zimbe, for those (like me) who missed the boat on that uber expensive Turtle, this is our second chance.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry I didn't realize these new releases were already being discussed in the new Seiko thread.


Thanks for sharing this here - I love the grey and the orange together 
Maybe I should subscribe to the Seiko thread...


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

Light mod 773


----------



## VintageChris (Oct 5, 2016)

A just captured turtle.

My wife got me a SRP691 for my birthday. It has a sort of Cartier vibe, but not something I could see myself wearing all that often so she graciously encouraged me to exchange it. You can imagine how my heart lept when I saw this fella on sale for 50% off retail and a straight swap!

At about $260 USD from an AD with a 3 yr warranty it reminded me that you don't always have to turn to the internet grey market to find a bargain.

I have a SNZH53 but I'm absolutely loving this step up to my first proper dive watch.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sold the STO Turtle and decided to grab an SRP777. Just as good as it was the first time owning the 777, but dont plan on selling this one. Going to mod it.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Sold the STO Turtle and decided to grab an SRP777. Just as good as it was the first time owning the 777, but dont plan on selling this one. Going to mod it.
> 
> View attachment 13477453


Had the 777 sold it a while ago.
Got the STO it's my daily driver and a keeper. 









Sent via Teletype by Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Double post. Not sure why its doing that to all of the posts Im making?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

It is a GREAT looking watch, especially in person. The dial is beautiful, and I REALLY like the DLC treatment on the bezel and crown. However, I found myself not wearing it and more so just wanting to look at it. Weird, I know. I've seen a few of the STO's on a bracelet and I really like the look. I swear, Im tempted to buy another one. LOL

In other news, I have an SRPC35J1 on order (black mini Turtle on bracelet), and very much looking forward to seeing how it wears on my wrist. I like the look a lot, and feel that it truly is its own watch; not just a "mini Turtle", IMO. Heres a pic, and also to hopefully encourage others with mini Turtles to post their pics, as I have not seen a dedicated thread to them. I simply may have just missed/overlooked it. I plan to remove the cyclops.











SMP_DON said:


> Had the 777 sold it a while ago.
> Got the STO it's my daily driver and a keeper.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jhe888 (May 14, 2012)

The strap is from Panatime, made by Rios1931.


----------



## jhe888 (May 14, 2012)

Duplicate


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

VintageChris said:


> A just captured turtle.
> 
> My wife got me a SRP691 for my birthday. It has a sort of Cartier vibe, but not something I could see myself wearing all that often so she graciously encouraged me to exchange it. You can imagine how my heart lept when I saw this fella on sale for 50% off retail and a straight swap!
> 
> ...


Great choice and an awesome deal!
Welcome to the club


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a Seiko STO Turtle on the way, and was wanting to buy a bracelet for it. Is the Strapcode Jubilee or the Uncle Seiko Z199 option better? Never used either, so don't know which one to go with.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

The Turtle bracelet isn't horrible, but you're better off with something from Strapcode or UncleSeiko.



raheelc said:


> I have a Seiko STO Turtle on the way, and was wanting to buy a bracelet for it. Is the Strapcode Jubilee or the Uncle Seiko Z199 option better? Never used either, so don't know which one to go with.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

ViperGuy said:


> The Turtle bracelet isn't horrible, but you're better off with something from Strapcode or UncleSeiko.


Yeah the STO Turtle comes on the rubber strap, so trying to decide between the strapcode or Uncle Seiko Jubilee style bracelet.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I gotcha. I recently sold my STO Turtle. It will look great on a bracelet. Good luck.



raheelc said:


> Yeah the STO Turtle comes on the rubber strap, so trying to decide between the strapcode or Uncle Seiko Jubilee style bracelet.


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

Turtle with CT sapphire crystal and OSC bezel


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

raheelc said:


> Yeah the STO Turtle comes on the rubber strap, so trying to decide between the strapcode or Uncle Seiko Jubilee style bracelet.


Can't go wrong, but I'm really in love with the Z199. Great vintage style and super comfortable. I also like that Uncle Seiko sells endlinks separately, so you can buy the SKX endlinks in addition to the SRP bracelet and use the Z199 on both (if you have both).


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

Sorry...Duplicate post


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

My first (probably not last) Turtle. I have a double-domed AR sapphire crystal, coin edge bezel, and ceramic insert on order. I'm really trying to stop myself from buying the $90 signed crown.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Can't go wrong, but I'm really in love with the Z199. Great vintage style and super comfortable. I also like that Uncle Seiko sells endlinks separately, so you can buy the SKX endlinks in addition to the SRP bracelet and use the Z199 on both (if you have both).


Yeah I'm leaning towards the z199 since the center links are brushed as opposed to polished.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

Keye Skware said:


> My first (probably not last) Turtle. I have a double-domed AR sapphire crystal, coin edge bezel, and ceramic insert on order. I'm really trying to stop myself from buying the $90 signed crown.
> 
> View attachment 13490507


You can buy S branded crown for $30 from Seikoparts. I buy one for skx009 and I like it. But I want to warn you, the shape of the crown from Seikoparts is slightly different from the shape of the original Turtle crown. If you want, I can make a photo of both crowns, original and Seikoparts, let me know.


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

Denesenko said:


> You can buy S branded crown for $30 from Seikoparts. I buy one for skx009 and I like it. But I want to warn you, the shape of the crown from Seikoparts is slightly different from the shape of the original Turtle crown. If you want, I can make a photo of both crowns, original and Seikoparts, let me know.


Would those fit an SRP77X?


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

Keye Skware said:


> Would those fit an SRP77X?


it will. but you have to remove the inner gasket for it to fully seat against the SRP case.


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

Keye Skware said:


> Would those fit an SRP77X?


Here is photos S crown on the Turtle from Seikoparts site


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

Denesenko said:


> Here is photos S crown on the Turtle from Seikoparts site


That looks like it sticks out a good bit more than the stock crown.


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

Keye Skware said:


> That looks like it sticks out a good bit more than the stock crown.


Yes, it is, Seikoparts crown is higher.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

First Turtle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hardscrabbler said:


> First Turtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's a beaut!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Hardscrabbler said:


> First Turtle


The STO is a great choice.

Welcome to the club


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Stock 779.......But love it for my work watch









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Signed crowns are cool, like em on my Sumos but on the wrist its almost impossible to see, so either way im not fused but it is a nice touch.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Hardscrabbler said:


> First Turtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Planning on throwing mine onto an Uncle Seiko z199 bracelet.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Tommyboy8585 (Sep 12, 2018)

Here’s my blue lagoon


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Received my STO Turtle. Does the chapter ring look slightly off center, or is it just me?









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

raheelc said:


> Received my STO Turtle. Does the chapter ring look slightly off center, or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to say, but to me it looks very very slight. Saying that, it's got better alignment than the last 10+ turtles I've handled. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

AP81 said:


> Hard to say, but to me it looks very very slight. Saying that, it's got better alignment than the last 10+ turtles I've handled. I wouldn't worry about it.


Yeah, this is the second one I've ordered, and it does look better than the first, but still slightly off the mark. Wish Seiko could really fix these alignment issues. Will probably just live with it. Time to get an Uncle Seiko z199!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

raheelc said:


> Yeah, this is the second one I've ordered, and it does look better than the first, but still slightly off the mark. Wish Seiko could really fix these alignment issues. Will probably just live with it. Time to get an Uncle Seiko z199!
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I took my last two turtles to my local Seiko Service Centre and had the chapter ring re-aligned under warranty. Mine were way off though, like 2-3 minutes off alignment. I don't know whether they'd fix yours as it's pretty good, but if it bothers you then you can always try.

I encourage everyone to get this issue addressed under warranty. The more Seiko has to pay for warranty repairs, the more likely they will rectify the QC issue.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

AP81 said:


> I took my last two turtles to my local Seiko Service Centre and had the chapter ring re-aligned under warranty. Mine were way off though, like 2-3 minutes off alignment. I don't know whether they'd fix yours as it's pretty good, but if it bothers you then you can always try.
> 
> I encourage everyone to get this issue addressed under warranty. The more Seiko has to pay for warranty repairs, the more likely they will rectify the QC issue.


That's actually a good idea. May have to try that. Where are you located? I'm in NYC. I know they have a Seiko Boutique here in the city, but not sure if they have a service center?

On another note, what was the turnaround time to have the chapter ring re-aligned?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

raheelc said:


> That's actually a good idea. May have to try that. Where are you located? I'm in NYC. I know they have a Seiko Boutique here in the city, but not sure if they have a service center?
> 
> On another note, what was the turnaround time to have the chapter ring re-aligned?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I'm in Australia, so it's probably going to be a bit different to the U.S. They originally quoted me 1-2 hours, but when I got there they were a bit busy, and they had done both of them the next day.

Maybe you can call their Service Centre line and find out about service locations and whether they'll fix it?
https://seikousa.com/pages/support#general


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

AP81 said:


> I encourage everyone to get this issue addressed under warranty. The more Seiko has to pay for warranty repairs, the more likely they will rectify the QC issue.


This is an excellent suggestion


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

AP81 said:


> I'm in Australia, so it's probably going to be a bit different to the U.S. They originally quoted me 1-2 hours, but when I got there they were a bit busy, and they had done both of them the next day.
> 
> Maybe you can call their Service Centre line and find out about service locations and whether they'll fix it?
> https://seikousa.com/pages/support#general


Seems like the service center is in New Jersey, about a 40 minute drive from me. Unfortunately I don't have a car. I may call them and see if this is something they'll take care of, and then I'll probably have to ship the watch to them.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

raheelc said:


> Seems like the service center is in New Jersey, about a 40 minute drive from me. Unfortunately I don't have a car. I may call them and see if this is something they'll take care of, and then I'll probably have to ship the watch to them.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Definitely... send pics and verify they will warranty it first, then post it. Warranty repairs for Seiko (in Australia) have free return shipping, so I'd imagine the U.S would be the same.


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

My 779 is about the same.... The Bezel lines up on the hour marker but the chapter ring is slightly off.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

40 Years later ...


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

Second time around with the STO.

First time I flipped it after trying it on. Not sure what I was thinking, because it's beautiful.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My mini Turtle arrived yesterday. Went to size the bracelet (which I wasnt too fond of right away), and two of the collars broke in half when taking the pins out. I've never had this happen when sizing any Seiko bracelet. It was odd. So I decided to put it on a NATO for the time being. I actually really like it this way. Will eventually try it on some other straps, maybe even a better bracelet from Strapcode, but for now it will stay on this NATO. The watch wears really well, and I like its size and weight. Definitely a good every day beater diver. Removing the cyclops today.

BTW, for anyone interested, the bracelet is FS. It will need a few collars (not sure how difficult those would be to source?), but if you're interested, PM me and make me a deal I cant refuse. Its brand new.

Anyway, here is a pic.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue lagoon for today


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Wearing the mini Turtle again today. Popped off the cyclops. It looks so much better, IMO. I kind of think the cyclops cheapened the look a little.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

My GoTo daily.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Here's mine. Bought with plans to mod, but i like it too much to change anything!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I have two turtles a PADI and 775. Love them both but find the OEM oyster bracelet to be a little heavy and uncomfortable if worn all day.

Recently I put an OEM Seiko Super Jubilee from an SKX with end links that I purchased from Uncle Seiko that fits the Z199 on my PADI.

The OEM Seiko Super Jubilee is so comfortable. I may now purchase a Strapcode Super Jubilee for a further upgrade. I hope it's as comfortable.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Looks good mate.


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Don't really care for the factory Seiko turtle bracelet either.... The rubber is phenomenal..... The bracelet not so much

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I have two turtles a PADI and 775. Love them both but find the OEM oyster bracelet to be a little heavy and uncomfortable if worn all day.
> 
> Recently I put an OEM Seiko Super Jubilee from an SKX with end links that I purchased from Uncle Seiko that fits the Z199 on my PADI.
> 
> ...


Hmm. Interesting set-up. I love the SKX Jubilee. I may need to get that for my 773.

So Uncle Seiko will sell just the end links?


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Strapcode makes a Super Jubilee for the Turtle and it's perfect! Much better in my opinion.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Bosman said:


> Strapcode makes a Super Jubilee for the Turtle and it's perfect! Much better in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any experience with the strapcode Angus jubilee? I'm trying to decide on the Super, Angus, or Uncle Seiko z199 for my STO Turtle. Have never handled any of them in the flesh so not sure which one to go with.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I have two turtles a PADI and 775. Love them both but find the OEM oyster bracelet to be a little heavy and uncomfortable if worn all day.
> 
> Recently I put an OEM Seiko Super Jubilee from an SKX with end links that I purchased from Uncle Seiko that fits the Z199 on my PADI.
> 
> ...


Nice, looks great.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Do you have any experience with the strapcode Angus jubilee? I'm trying to decide on the Super, Angus, or Uncle Seiko z199 for my STO Turtle. Have never handled any of them in the flesh so not sure which one to go with.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I'm sorry I don't. Bought mine off a forum member and love it.
Few more pics 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

brandon\ said:


> Hmm. Interesting set-up. I love the SKX Jubilee. I may need to get that for my 773.
> 
> So Uncle Seiko will sell just the end links?


Yes.


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Do you have any experience with the strapcode Angus jubilee? I'm trying to decide on the Super, Angus, or Uncle Seiko z199 for my STO Turtle. Have never handled any of them in the flesh so not sure which one to go with.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I'm right there with you. I'm also tempted to get the gold Angus with the Submariner clasp for my 775 but I'm afraid it's going to be too dressy/flashy.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The STO on an Uncle Seiko Waffle. To me, this combination is perfect.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle  on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

New UncleSeiko Z199 on my 6309.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

New bezel on the turtle. I'm calling it the Time Hopper. Useful for my travels.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

PADI mini Turtle. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

here is mine STO turtle and wow it is nice


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

double post


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Attention Seiko Turtle owners

Do yourself a favour and put your turtle on a Jubilee bracelet or Uncle Seiko Z199. Never has the turtle felt more comfortable on steel. It actually pulverizes the OEM bracelet for comfort.

I have mine on the OEM Seiko Super Jubilee from the SKX with Uncle Seiko Z199 turtle end links. Couldn't be happier.

Kudos to Larry from Uncle Seiko!!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Attention Seiko Turtles owners
> 
> Do yourself a favour and put your turtle on a Jubilee bracelet or Uncle Seiko Z199. Never has the turtle felt more comfortable on steel. It actually pulverizes the OEM bracelet for comfort.
> 
> ...


My z199 is being delivered tomorrow. Also ordered a strapcode Angus jubilee. Will keep one of them after seeing them both in person

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Attention Seiko Turtles owners
> 
> Do yourself a favour and put your turtle on a Jubilee bracelet or Uncle Seiko Z199. Never has the turtle felt more comfortable on steel. It actually pulverizes the OEM bracelet for comfort.
> 
> ...


And it looks awesome 

Thank you for the advice


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

raheelc said:


> My z199 is being delivered tomorrow. Also ordered a strapcode Angus jubilee. Will keep one of them after seeing them both in person
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I'm going to order a Strapcode Super Jubilee for my 775. What are the reasons you chose the Angus?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I'm going to order a Strapcode Super Jubilee for my 775. What are the reasons you chose the Angus?


I had a hard time picking between the super and Angus. I kind of liked the wider links in the Angus, and I also liked the end links more on the Angus as well.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

raheelc said:


> I had a hard time picking between the super and Angus. I kind of liked the wider links in the Angus, and I also liked the end links more on the Angus as well.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I do like the end links of the Angus more because it levers like the OEM, however I think it could be too heavy. Make sure you give us all an update when it arrives and post some pics.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I do like the end links of the Angus more because it levers like the OEM, however I think it could be too heavy. Make sure you give us all an update when it arrives and post some pics.


I actually prefer heavy watches so the extra weight isn't a concern. I'll definitely post up some comparison pictures once I receive them

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Attention Seiko Turtle owners
> 
> Do yourself a favour and put your turtle on a Jubilee bracelet or Uncle Seiko Z199. Never has the turtle felt more comfortable on steel. It actually pulverizes the OEM bracelet for comfort.
> 
> ...


Looks seriously good bro, nice work.

Im looking round for a heavy duty 22mm shark mesh to try on my Turtles and Tuna.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Bullet Turtle


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Mildly modded w/double domed sapphire.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

CGSshorty said:


> Bullet Turtle


Nice!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Premise said:


> Mildly modded w/double domed sapphire.


Sometimes simple and subtle are the best.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Still love the PADI


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Bang for the buck


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

Premise said:


> Mildly modded w/double domed sapphire.


Day/Date wheels changed to black too?


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

AP81 said:


> Day/Date wheels changed to black too?


Yep! That is correct.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Bang for the buck
> View attachment 13539325


Yo dude you should be weary of malignant melanoma. I couldn't imagine living in Florida, I live near the arctic circle and I still think it's too sunny.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle  on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)

Just picked up my STO Turtle - and it's an amazing piece!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Roadking1102 said:


> Ninja turtle  on canvas


Great combo! Where's your canva from?


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

New Turtle, I managed to put my hands on a _US market only_ SRPC44!
My first blingy watch :-d


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

MSAINT said:


> Great combo! Where's your canva from?


RedRockStraps on Etsy. Dan's the man 

https://etsy.me/2niJQU0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

6309-7040


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Roadking1102 said:


> RedRockStraps on Etsy. Dan's the man https://etsy.me/2niJQU0


Thanks!


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Some nice thinks indeed!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

MSAINT said:


> Some nice thinks indeed!


He's got tons of stuff not even listed, vintage and new canvas in different shades too. Just ask 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlalessi (Jun 23, 2018)

Picked up in Akihabara.


----------



## zoomzoomers (Jul 11, 2006)

Does anyone have a spare bracelet pin sleeve laying around? I'd gladly pay for a few. I must have lost mine when I was adjusting the bracelet and now the pin won't stay in the bracelet link. I didn't even know initially that there is a sleeve to these pins until later. I haven't been able to wear my turtle since this happened and would really like to remedy this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

Very nice together


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

Double-domed sapphire crystal, coin edge bezel, and ceramic insert.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*

Got this SRP773 about a month ago and I love it. Think I'll leave it "unmolested" (no offence) for now, given I have a few modified 6309's already in the stable.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Easily the most comfortable watch I own and I love the colours


----------



## speedyistanbul (Mar 19, 2018)

My Seiko Blue Lagoon Samurai









 why its upside own


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Desk "diving".......









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

speedyistanbul said:


> My Seiko Blue Lagoon Samurai
> 
> View attachment 13579175
> 
> ...


Why is it in a Turtle thread???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaded Albion (May 30, 2012)

Normally I only hang out in F71, but this seems like the most appropriate place possible to post my Heuer 980 homage mod...























Never planned on modding it, but the draw was just too strong. I think it turned out pretty okay though.

-Jenna


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Was there ever an SBDY (kanji wheel) version of the SRPC23J1?


----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)

As I haven't seen too many STOs off the Seiko silicone strap...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman64 (Feb 17, 2018)

My Turtle family.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle  on natural chromexcel strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

STO on a Uncle Seiko Waffle. I'm not a fan of the Seiko Silicone strap. I want a strap that will mold to the shape of my wrist and keep that shape. The Silicone straps go back to being as straight as a 2X4 once off the wrist.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k on vintage OD canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Got pulled back in.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> Got pulled back in.....


Welcome back...I love the Jubilee


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

My favorite turtle modded.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SRPC25 with subtle mods: flat sapphire, kanji days, black insert and flat vent strap.
Love it, a sober black diver all day, but when under the light the dial is a japanese masterpiece ;-)


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

A little snowy PADI


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Addex05 (Oct 19, 2018)

A real work horse


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Don't kill me.............is there a turtle without a day date?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strapcode Super Jubilee on PADI?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

I bit of a pumpkin flare...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Strapcode Super Jubilee on PADI?


Yep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Just took delivery...


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Plain ole 777


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Crosspost but relevant!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

briang583 said:


> Don't kill me.............is there a turtle without a day date?


No but there should be...sound like a mod project to me.
I would love to see the results


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

BluShark has released a new strap. It's a 3-ring-single-pass Zulu and I wouldn't mention it, if it wasn't for the very nice tone-in-tone center line that I like so much.
For anyone interested, I left a review for the black one on their site: BluShark/collections/3-ring-single-pass

Two pictures with my SRP775:

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i may just have to break down and get that Zulu... i hoard black straps of all kinds anyway, so even if i don't wear my Zulus anymore (bought a fair amount before deciding to buy only Natos) i can probably live with 1 zulu in the main strap rotation. for some reason, that black stripe changes the whole thing, though it's still ALL black. and the thinner/softer weave would be a little nicer too.

now seeing they have other colors... i like the blue a little as well, but, would go with the black if i do it.


----------



## BlueWindWave (Jul 8, 2018)

iam7head said:


> Plain ole 777


What's it like having the plain old srp777? It's my favorite variant, yet when I saw it in store next to all the other flashy colourful variants, it just seemed a little too plain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elarock (Dec 28, 2013)

ahonobaka said:


> Crosspost but relevant!


Really diggin' the rice bracelet. Gives it a different enough look to take a..second look.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

BlueWindWave said:


> What's it like having the plain old srp777? It's my favorite variant, yet when I saw it in store next to all the other flashy colourful variants, it just seemed a little too plain.


Which is exactly the attraction. ;-)

Not flashy, just straight. And of course it's the closest you can get to the original Turtle, so it's discreet and universal as well as classic.

I know you didn't ask me, but I had the 777 also. Best advice I can give is to view each SRP (or any other watch that is offered in oh so many colours) isolated to get it's special charme or beauty without being deviated by the attractions the next version offers. The 777 is not a loud design, but it's a sharp and sexy one.



timetellinnoob said:


> i may just have to break down and get that Zulu... i hoard black straps of all kinds anyway, so even if i don't wear my Zulus anymore (bought a fair amount before deciding to buy only Natos) i can probably live with 1 zulu in the main strap rotation. for some reason, that black stripe changes the whole thing, though it's still ALL black. and the thinner/softer weave would be a little nicer too.
> 
> now seeing they have other colors... i like the blue a little as well, but, would go with the black if i do it.


Hahaha, little strokes fell great oaks. :-!

I also stumbled across the blue one, the tone looks special, but I just don't have the watch to match it. I wish BluShark would offer a version in dark sand or earthed dark brown. As I mentioned in my 775-thread I ordered some Natos from Timefactors which I will modify for being one layer only.

Another one with the new Zulu, though you will only get an idea of the center-line when viewed in full resolution:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

For BlueWindWave:

































Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> For BlueWindWave:
> 
> View attachment 13617685
> 
> ...


Why did you choose the 775 over the 777?


----------



## x3avier (Jul 11, 2018)

oldfatherthames said:


> For BlueWindWave:
> 
> View attachment 13617685
> 
> ...


Damn you, now I'm on the uncle seiko site to order one for my 777.

@BlueWindWave the 777's aren't plain at all. The appeal for me is it is the closest to the original and being all black you can put any strap colour you like with it making it super adaptable. The bezel bumps are shinier in person than I expected which makes it a little flashy but not too much imho. I love my 777 and with a quick strap change you can make them suitable for just about any occasion.

You can even make them look dressy! (not my photo)


----------



## BlueWindWave (Jul 8, 2018)

x3avier said:


> Damn you, now I'm on the uncle seiko site to order one for my 777.
> 
> @BlueWindWave the 777's aren't plain at all. The appeal for me is it is the closest to the original and being all black you can put any strap colour you like with it making it super adaptable. The bezel bumps are shinier in person than I expected which makes it a little flashy but not too much imho. I love my 777 and with a quick strap change you can make them suitable for just about any occasion.
> 
> ...


Great explanation thanks! I think I will trust my gut and eventually get one of these once I have the money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

I will vouch for the SRP777, but will also say I wish the SBDY015 came out first so I could have that kanji wheel lol...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

x3avier said:


> You can even make them look dressy! (not my photo)
> 
> View attachment 13617829



















old photos, but i have this stuhrling strap that's 22mm. i don't wear it with any regularity, but it's cool to wear on these once in a while.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## dreadnought14 (Nov 7, 2018)

Just bought this Seiko turtle anthracite. Initially got a solar tuna, but kept thinking about the turtle and ended up buying it as well.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Dawn Grey...










Although I should tweak this as the grey section of the bezel is reading darker than it actually is.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

Save The Ocean brand new in today for me.

*Ref. SRPC91K1.........................*


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

6309-7040 1985


----------



## Richie070 (Nov 7, 2018)

Just a great piece love this.....


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> Dawn Grey...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic pic !

Is that a strapcode jubilee ?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

6306-7000 June 76


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VintageChris (Oct 5, 2016)

Loving this combo (thanks for a fellow forum member for the idea). Srp775 and a toxic NATO khaki strap.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

Could anybody with 6.75inch wrist size post pictures of the turtle ?

I am sure it is there somewhere in this thread. But this thread is too long, and I couldn't find it.


----------



## doowadiddy (Dec 21, 2016)

6.5 here 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

stgz49 said:


> Could anybody with 6.75inch wrist size post pictures of the turtle ?
> 
> I am sure it is there somewhere in this thread. But this thread is too long, and I couldn't find it.


6.75















with a tuna








There's no overhang but it definitely feels and looks big. I was surprised to find the Tuna actually feels like less watch.
If you can get to a Macy's you should try it on, I was worried about it being too large but once I tried on an SRP777 at the store my worries disappeared.


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

doowadiddy said:


> 6.5 here
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

@doowadiddy and @milkham: You guys are awesome!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

stgz49 said:


> Could anybody with 6.75inch wrist size post pictures of the turtle ?












A bit late but I'm a 6.75 and this is probably the most comfortable watch I own.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Sadly going to Flip this Padi


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue lagoon.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Sent from my TRT-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

How would you compare turtle vs mini turtle? Which one would you consider better, and why?


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

stgz49 said:


> How would you compare turtle vs mini turtle? Which one would you consider better, and why?


They're so different I think calling it the "mini turtle" is a little tenuous. They're entirely different watches in design unlike the skx007 and 013.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle  on English Tan Dublin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doowadiddy (Dec 21, 2016)

Roadking1102 said:


> Ninja turtle  on English Tan Dublin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nice! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

milkham said:


> They're so different I think calling it the "mini turtle" is a little tenuous. They're entirely different watches in design unlike the skx007 and 013.


eh, it's probably not going to stop being called that at this point. it's roundish, with stubby lugs. the nicknames on a lot of the watches don't make sense. people just want a word or name other than it's model number.


----------



## BlueWindWave (Jul 8, 2018)

milkham said:


> They're so different I think calling it the "mini turtle" is a little tenuous. They're entirely different watches in design unlike the skx007 and 013.


The TwoBrokeWatchSnobs podcast said something similar. When he saw it in person he realized it really was a totally different dive watch, and bought one. 
Whereas before he had just heard it was a "baby turtle" and had therefore discounted it.

I have a 6.5 wrist and man the turtle and samurai both felt really really comfortable. I don't know why, some black magic there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

BlueWindWave said:


> The TwoBrokeWatchSnobs podcast said something similar. When he saw it in person he realized it really was a totally different dive watch, and bought one.
> Whereas before he had just heard it was a "baby turtle" and had therefore discounted it.


to me that sounds like it's more of a lesson to look at the watch rather than ignore it because of the name =\


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Is a Strapcode Super Jubilee (aesthetically) a better look with a PADI or Gilt 775? 

I want to keep one on the stock oyster.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13657403


That looks great. I think the dark day/date wheels are a great upgrade.


----------



## Captain Willard (Oct 5, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Is a Strapcode Super Jubilee (aesthetically) a better look with a PADI or Gilt 775?
> 
> I want to keep one on the stock oyster.


I'm considering the jubilee for my 775 as I think they'll match up nicely. The oyster and the PADI have a more modern look.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Is a Strapcode Super Jubilee (aesthetically) a better look with a PADI or Gilt 775?
> 
> I want to keep one on the stock oyster.


Here's my answer..

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> Here's my answer..


The Jubilee looks amazing


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)

STO Turtle on a BluShark NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

On bracelet









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

kind of a hideous flash shot, but you can tell it's blue! =)


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

NM156 said:


> STO Turtle on a BluShark NATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best combo of the STO I've seen so far. Well done!


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival 6309 on Uncle Seiko GL831.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> New arrival 6309 on Uncle Seiko GL831.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The teeth on that bezel are legendary. Many suffer from being too rounded. Yours rock!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Is a Strapcode Super Jubilee (aesthetically) a better look with a PADI or Gilt 775?
> 
> I want to keep one on the stock oyster.


Angus Jubilee:


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> The teeth on that bezel are legendary. Many suffer from being too rounded. Yours rock!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  love the feel, wish the modern bezels were more like it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

SRP777 on vintage olive drab canvas from Red Rock Straps.

View attachment DSC_0054.jpg


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Thanks  love the feel, wish the modern bezels were more like it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They can be - you just have to pick one - I have an SKX175 that has a perfect one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My new SEIKO SRPC23, the grey dial is beautiful, with this DLW bezel insert the new turtle is very sexy b-)

Here with my restored 6309-7040 ,


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Waffle is still one of the purest looks on the 775, imo.


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Just bought a srpd01.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I've been without a Turtle for a couple of years now........until yesterday.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Cyclops2016 said:


> Just bought a srpd01.


Ordered one yesterday from a German dealer. Unfortunately, they contacted me this morning that watch was no longer available and tried to interest me in another model. Hope I get my money back soon.

Great looking watch.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

rjohnson56 said:


> Ordered one yesterday from a German dealer. Unfortunately, they contacted me this morning that watch was no longer available and tried to interest me in another model. Hope I get my money back soon.
> 
> Great looking watch.


That's odd, i thought it just started to become available...


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> That's odd, i thought it just started to become available...


Not sure when they started showing up in stores. But if you check Chrono24 prices are often c 300 USD above MSRP.

I'll keep looking!


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

The AD's are allocated a certain small number at first and they quickly sell out. 
Sometimes Seiko holds back stock for a second wave to dealers later. I bet they will send more to their best AD's.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

Trying out a different strap for this Turtle :-d


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Wearing my 6309 while I wait patiently for my incoming 6105









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Great dial capture 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Great dial capture
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)

countingseconds said:


> The best combo of the STO I've seen so far. Well done!


Thanks. I'd truly be happier with it if I could find that same strap color combo half an inch longer, and with brushed metal rings instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Not bad on polished mesh









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

The PADI turtle that everyone knows









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Some PADI goodness


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

The dial on this StO is so nice.

It is also the kind of watch which looks good on a rubber strap, NATO or shark mesh.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

When ninja turtle meets STO turtle. Appears to come with PVD bracelet too. I can't wait for this......


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Wlover said:


> When ninja turtle meets SOT turtle. Appears to come with PVD bracelet too. I can' wait for this......
> View attachment 13689053


Unfortunately I can only find pictures of the catalog such as this, but comparing it to the watches next to it in the full page, I think this one is just stainless steel and they're offering this model with a bracelet now instead of just the rubber. Would be really cool if it does come out all black though. I'm hoping I'm wrong and it is PVD.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I added a STO to the family.


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Fave.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Is it just me or are the SBDY kanji wheel versions pretty rare around these parts? I'm hoping they expand the kanji wheels to other dials like the anthracite in 2019...


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Premise said:


> Unfortunately I can only find pictures of the catalog such as this, but comparing it to the watches next to it in the full page, I think this one is just stainless steel and they're offering this model with a bracelet now instead of just the rubber. Would be really cool if it does come out all black though. I'm hoping I'm wrong and it is PVD.


I think it's 99% pvd. It looks very black. There's another catalogue pic in the internet which shows it is more black.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Premise said:


> Unfortunately I can only find pictures of the catalog such as this, but comparing it to the watches next to it in the full page, I think this one is just stainless steel and they're offering this model with a bracelet now instead of just the rubber. Would be really cool if it does come out all black though. I'm hoping I'm wrong and it is PVD.


Here! You can see the model on the top left is steel compared to the ninja sto....









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

New Blushark Zulu


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle  on horween natural chromexcel leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

My brands new STO with my brand new Strapcode bracelet. I chose the Strapcode because the OEM bracelet has that polished set of lines down the middle. The STO doesnt have any of the top polished and has that black bezel and crown...figured the polished area would intrude....

Brash









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

more of the Blushark, on the 773


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

mannal said:


> I added a STO to the family.


Don't you find it hard to wear all of those? Especially since they are very similar. I own 2 watches and it's a constant battle of not neglecting one for the other. I would not fare well with four wives...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> Don't you find it hard to wear all of those? Especially since they are very similar. I own 2 watches and it's a constant battle of not neglecting one for the other. I would not fare well with four wives...


No problem at all. I choose my watch the same way I choose my socks, belt or sport coat. I put the STO on a bracelet and wore it today.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Wait...you have more than one belt!


mannal said:


> No problem at all. I choose my watch the same way I choose my socks, belt or sport coat. I put the STO on a bracelet and wore it today.
> 
> View attachment 13701819


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

My top 3....









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Wait...you have more than one belt!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Don't we all? I have 4


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

there should be a sarcasim emoji for just this sort of situation. Multiple turtles multiple belts all totally normal on this thread. I have 5 and one in the mail. Belts that is.

I'm working on multiple turtles, have to clear a space in the box first.

And a watch.

#1in1out


househalfman said:


> Don't we all? I have 4


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan.trujillo25 (Jul 19, 2018)

joeytjchen said:


> The PADI turtle that everyone knows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is the area between 0 and 20 red?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

dan.trujillo25 said:


> Why is the area between 0 and 20 red?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because it looks cool! If you Google Pepsi watch bezel you should get a few hits that take you back to the forum and, people smarter than me offering their $.02

Semper Fi


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I recommend reading much wiser people opinions. I was told that it relates to depth time/decompression wait time. Below 20ft you can no longer see read so if you see read you need to stop and decompress...basicly to help avoid death when diving.









But the real reason is that it is pretty


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

STO after a while on the wrist. No more room for new pieces in the box. :think:


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

Test driving my Blue Lagoon today to make my mind up if it stays in my collection or gets sold as part of the purge to raise funds for an unexpected purchase.


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Just got mine few days back in the US. Why couldnt they make a regular turtle with this dial color


----------



## BlueWindWave (Jul 8, 2018)

FloridaPhil941 said:


> Test driving my Blue Lagoon today to make my mind up if it stays in my collection or gets sold as part of the purge to raise funds for an unexpected purchase.
> 
> View attachment 13713757


That's a pretty one, hard to give that one up. 
Especially with that strap. Is that a sailcloth strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I want to see a classic 777, monochrome mmm


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

BlueWindWave said:


> That's a pretty one, hard to give that one up.
> Especially with that strap. Is that a sailcloth strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a nylon Watchgecko Zuludiver. It takes a while to break-in but once it does it's immensely comfortable and the blue stitching is an almost perfect match for the watch.

Here's the link but it seems to be out of stock at the moment.

https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-waterproof-divers-2-piece.php


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> I want to see a classic 777, monochrome mmm


This is as close as I can get - my GMT modded 777.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Did you polish that too?

*Polish


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Tickstart said:


> I want to see a classic 777, monochrome mmm


people are still posting 'em...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

FloridaPhil941 said:


> This is as close as I can get - my GMT modded 777.


I love the GMT bezel - very cool mod.
Thank you for sharing


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

going to upgrade this one again. LCBI bezel has been ordered (sticking with the stock insert), and may possibly do another day/date swap. i'm surprised it took me so long to pull the trigger, i've really liked the OSC coin edge bezel on my 773, thought the 775 would look even better with a coin edge as well, and wanted to get a different one...

busy holiday times so i might not get it done til next month but gives me something to look forward to. =)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13718417
> 
> 
> View attachment 13718419
> ...


There is no chance I'd ever change the bezel and the glorious almost bronze/black coloured insert of my 775. Sapphire maybe, but that's it.

Seiko divers need not be modded but each to their own. I used to like the modded look too.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Galaga said:


> There is no chance I'd ever change the bezel and the glorious almost bronze/black coloured insert of my 775. Sapphire maybe, but that's it.
> 
> Seiko divers need not be modded but each to their own. I used to like the modded look too.


I wish the stock bezel had the same aggressive machining as the original 70's divers, but alas those great grips are polished down and blinged away. it's not hard to grip or anything, just... it's an easy look to want to change, imo. but also imo the stock insert is what's important about the 775 bezel so keeping that is crucial. there's no insert that works better. i have thought about the whole ceramic thing but STILL no one has made a lumed one with yellow/gold numbering to match the 775; DLW does make a good matching gold one that's unlumed, but it's also flat. i love the subtle down-slope of the stock bezel. but overall the coin edge is to push more of a vintage vibe on an already vintage themed watch.

if my dumb brain is right, it should come out looking pretty sharp.

i keep all parts of course, so who knows, maybe down the line i'll decide to go on a restorative fury?


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> I want to see a classic 777, monochrome mmm


Still my favorite watch for over 3 years |>


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Bozzy said:


> Still my favorite watch for over 3 years |>
> 
> View attachment 13719229


whoops, looks like you changed it to a bracelet. tickstart will have to murder you now.


----------



## Addex05 (Oct 19, 2018)

Classic!


----------



## pfb (Jul 15, 2007)

A box full of far more expensive watches, but I still grab this one all the time!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> I want to see a classic 777, monochrome mmm


Classic 777 with a citrus splash.










IG: th3measure


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

pfb said:


> A box full of far more expensive watches, but I still grab this one all the time!
> 
> View attachment 13720449


I'm the same with my PADI. So much so I'm thinking of letting the Swiss platinum go for a dark grey samurai. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnvol83 (Jul 31, 2017)

Are there hand / dial sets available for the SRP777's?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

tnvol83 said:


> Are there hand / dial sets available for the SRP777's?


Dials and hand sets for the SKX will work, so lots of choices.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

I need this









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Taken from the internet....

SBDY027 aka SRPD11









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle  on canvas to start the week .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_0864.jpg


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

SRP779


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

pfb said:


> A box full of far more expensive watches, but I still grab this one all the time!


X3. I'm late to the Seiko game. I wish I would've started out with them instead of the Swiss timepieces. I'd have a lot more money.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Has anyone put a deployment clasp on the stock rubber strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Roadking1102 said:


> Ninja turtle  on canvas to start the week .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the STO turtle

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Wlover said:


> Taken from the internet....
> 
> SBDY027 aka SRPD11
> 
> ...


neat!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Wlover said:


> That's the STO turtle
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yes it's is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainscott (Nov 3, 2014)

Glad I'm not the only fan.


----------



## dmitrzak1 (Aug 7, 2017)

Heres my little SRP773 Padi Mod. Always disliked the red accents but loved the dial:
Crystaltimes bezel
New hands 
Padi Dial


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

dmitrzak1 said:


> Heres my little SRP773 Padi Mod. Always disliked the red accents but loved the dial:
> Crystaltimes bezel
> New hands
> Padi Dial


Personally I love the red accents...but I love the sword hands - Really sweet mod


----------



## Craig90 (Jun 16, 2015)

Dawn grey on orange rubber nato


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

STO on Spectre Bond NATO this evening.................


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

I've bought three Turtles this year.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

Duplicate post, please delete.


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Dawn grey with steal blue watch stew.ard strap.


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Dawn Grey on #uncleseiko Z199 jubilee









Sent from my SM-J250G using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105 on chocolate bar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

I bought this guy new in 1986. I never tire of looking at it. I consider myself lucky to have enjoyed it for the past 32, almost 33 years.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk Turbo


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

PADI today


----------



## BlueWindWave (Jul 8, 2018)

jlconferido said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice SNGZ in the background there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105 day two 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I put my 777 on an Uncle Seiko Tropic and it's never coming off.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

MarkND said:


> I bought this guy new in 1986. I never tire of looking at it. I consider myself lucky to have enjoyed it for the past 32, almost 33 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has it ever been serviced in all those years?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> Has it ever been serviced in all those years?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had it serviced in 2010. Not because it wasn't running good, but I figured it earned it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk Turbo


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

MarkND said:


> I had it serviced in 2010. Not because it wasn't running good, but I figured it earned it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk Turbo


That is impressive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

MarkND said:


> I bought this guy new in 1986. I never tire of looking at it. I consider myself lucky to have enjoyed it for the past 32, almost 33 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Such a beautiful watch and it must be so nice to have had it all those years from new. They look superb on a Seiko flat vent like yours.👌 I never tire of looking at the 6309/6306 either and cant wait to get mine. I have one on its way from Japan from today and its going to be an agonising wait!


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Relaxing with my 775 before the madness of today begins. This one will be going under the knife after the holidays. Sapphire crystal, coin edge bezel, and maybe a ceramic insert, all at the hands of me (will be my first mod!). Bought this one used and it was running -10 s/d. After regulating it a couple of weeks ago it's now running around +1 s/d!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like it's out in some places. Photo taken from internet.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

......there goes more of my paycheck

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

I scored 1 from my local AD.
T'was a wonderful Christmas for me!
















*edit: SRPD11 aka SBDY027


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle  on GL831.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm wrapping up the year with 4 Turtle's in my collection. The Padi will probably not be sticking around for all of 2019. No-need for two Pepsi Turtles.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Turtle MM Mod


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

seiko gods grumble as i've now replaced my 2nd turtle bezel w/ a coin edge:


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> seiko gods grumble as i've now replaced my 2nd turtle bezel w/ a coin edge:
> 
> View attachment 13752995
> 
> ...


 both are very nice 👍 Forgetting the different colour inserts and the watches theyre on, which do you prefer?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

L110BFV said:


> both are very nice ? Forgetting the different colour inserts and the watches theyre on, which do you prefer?


which bezel? not sure yet, i do like them both. originally i had the 775, then i got the 773, and when i had their mods updated, i took the 773 a little farther with the OSC bezel, which kept it more in favor with my wrist. i wanted to re-balance them out by doing something to the 775 to bring it back to my wrist a little more. the 773 bezel, from OSC/Dr. Seikostain, does have better gripping, with the larger/deeper teeth. the 775 bezel, which is from LCBI, is a little more vintagey, with the smaller teeth, but the grips make up more of the outer surface. it's not hard to turn, but it's less grippy, so it's 'not as easy'. both _look_ pretty cool.

i don't know if i could prefer one over the other, in my situation i will always wear them both... one is intended to look a bit more modern and one a bit more vintage. =)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> I'm wrapping up the year with 4 Turtle's in my collection. The Padi will probably not be sticking around for all of 2019. No-need for two Pepsi Turtles.


Why would you sell the PADI? To me that is what makes the Pepsi look perfect. The 779 having a black dial makes it a 777 with a bezel insert swap for the most part.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Why would you sell the PADI? To me that is what makes the Pepsi look perfect. The 779 having a black dial makes it a 777 with a bezel insert swap for the most part.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your right, why should I sell the PADI. I need it for my PADI collection (justification for keeping it)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> Your right, why should I sell the PADI. I need it for my PADI collection (justification for keeping it)
> 
> View attachment 13755001


It's settled then 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

mannal said:


> I'm wrapping up the year with 4 Turtle's in my collection. The Padi will probably not be sticking around for all of 2019. No-need for two Pepsi Turtles.


Keep the Padi, that sunburst dial is keeper.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

PADI'S!!!!!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Richie070 (Nov 7, 2018)

Definitely one of my favorites!!


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

Richie070 said:


> Definitely one of my favorites!!


Great shot!

I just pulled he trigger on a 775 with a the bracelet this morning.
Yellow gold is usually not my 1st choice, but something about this just called to me.
It has a vintage feel to it, & just the bits of gold pop just right.
I love the way my Black STO wears so much I made the 775 my 2nd turtle.
I'm a converted Samurai fan, mini turtle owner, but the turtle feels right too. Lol
I say this everytime I add to my collection, so far only 8. 

Thank you WatchuSeek, for feeding my watch addiction! ;-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Wlover said:


> Looks like it's out in some places. Photo taken from internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the dial on the right more.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

Double post.
Sorry mods noob here...


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

JRMARTINS said:


> I like the dial on the right more.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


The 1 on the right is the 1 I chose too.
My AD sold out in a few hours with this model.


----------



## Richie070 (Nov 7, 2018)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> Great shot!
> 
> I just pulled he trigger on a 775 with a the bracelet this morning.
> Yellow gold is usually not my 1st choice, but something about this just called to me.
> ...


Congrats on this for sure anytime I have this watch on the wrist it's hard to take it off you will definitely love it, enjoy!!!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> The 1 on the right is the 1 I chose too.
> My AD sold out in a few hours with this model.
> View attachment 13757237


What! How! Where! I'm speechless!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

It was a sunny day today - forgot how awesome the lume is on these


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

Joined the turtle club around Black Friday.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

brash47 said:


> PADI'S!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice PADI collection! 
Off topic I know but maybe someone should start a "post your PADI" thread. I wonder if anybody has them all?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Eggsy said:


> Nice PADI collection!
> Off topic I know but maybe someone should start a "post your PADI" thread. I wonder if anybody has them all?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There is one for the PADI Turtle.

The Padi Turtle - sidestepping the Turtle thread
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=3377842&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Soon to be a member with a 777 on the way. And I also have a BC 284 en route for it. Saw some pics of that combo that looked sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

TheMeasure said:


> WOW..what an impressive shot!!
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


Looks photoshopped, not that it's a bad thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Excited for my 777 to arrive any day. Had one when they came out, sold it. Now I'm happy to have one again. Will go great with my PADI Turtle and Omega 2254.50....and my trusty faded SKX Pepsi as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13758565
> 
> 
> View attachment 13758567


I'm looking to order a tropic strap for my in coming 775 too.
Where did you find yours?


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13758565
> 
> 
> View attachment 13758567


loving the coin edge bezel on these guys. 😎


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> I'm looking to order a tropic strap for my in coming 775 too.
> Where did you find yours?


could have swore i answered this lastnight, my bad, but it's the UncleSeiko tropic! though a lot of places are offering a tropic now!


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> could have swore i answered this lastnight, my bad, but it's the UncleSeiko tropic! though a lot of places are offering a tropic now!


Thank you!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i threatened many pics of this, here's today's dose

























looks pretty sharp on almost everything it's on (even unmodded of course). black and brown especially, but with a lot of Nato colors as well.


----------



## xaviervax90 (Nov 28, 2018)

Just login back to forum long time never post here's my turtle and friend from the same series.


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko definitely should have released the modern turtle with a coin edge bezel as an optional version, it looks so right ?



timetellinnoob said:


> i threatened many pics of this, here's today's dose
> 
> View attachment 13761373
> 
> ...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

Have a Happy New Years WUS, & Turtle owners!
Can't wait to see what the new year will bring.

Finally figured out how to post a pic the proper angle. :-!


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I got myself an SRP773 which i love, then for Christmas a couple weeks later my in-laws gifted me an SRPC91 STO turtle. I fugure you cant have too many turtles, so i will be getting a 777 or another black dial variant in the near future.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Trying out an MN strap on the 23


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

6306 7001 with the wrong new TUrtle dial or srp777 with wrong: frosty Hardlex, kanji days wheel, second hand, inward sloped big pip bezel insert and flat vent strap?

;-)


----------



## Lukinator (Sep 28, 2018)

Here is my new beauty. A very few realesed to dealers in December and official realase in February Worldwide.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> i threatened many pics of this, here's today's dose
> 
> View attachment 13761373
> 
> ...


Your 775 is perfect. Planning on doing similar mods soon.

Here's my bone stock 775 until then.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

Lukinator said:


> Here is my new beauty. A very few realesed to dealers in December and official realase in February Worldwide.
> View attachment 13767879
> View attachment 13767881
> View attachment 13767883
> ...


Congrats, I just love seeing other SRPD11 in this thread too!
Official release is in February?
I guess I got mine really early too!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Has anyone put this:









One one of these straps?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Love child of ninja and sto turtles









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Wlover said:


> Love child of ninja and sto turtles


i guess i never realized, ninja is BLACK, STO looks more like gunmetal. assumed it was the same case finish, but never thought to look at them at the same time.


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> i guess i never realized, ninja is BLACK, STO looks more like gunmetal. assumed it was the same case finish, but never thought to look at them at the same time.


Same.
The ads translated says Black Edition. This is most definitely more gunmetal.
Oh how a long for a Ninja Turtle. Lol


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Brought home a STO tonight. Not sure why I waited so long, can't stop looking down lol.


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

A few shots of my latest, just picked up this package from my PO.

View attachment 13774091


View attachment 13774089


Edit: I noticed a package in my PO box.
I got my Strapcode/Miltat Super Jubilee, did the swap asap.

















This has me thinking about the 2 tones Jubilee now...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Just received this today from a member here. Very happy to be part of the turtle club.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm going to ask again - has anyone put an aftermarket adjustable deployant clasp onto the stock rubber strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> Just received this today from a member here. Very happy to be part of the turtle club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club...enjoy


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

And a watch


----------



## cduff406 (Sep 12, 2010)

Group shot of my two! I go back and forth on straps and bracelets... Had the 775 on a NATO but just moved it back to the bracelet. Nice to have options...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

it's all i've been wearing


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Tried a navy blue BluShark Alpha today on the STO. I like the blue but think I prefer rubber on turtles. I may need to get a dark blue Isofrane style.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Roadking1102 said:


> 6309 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow very nice example! I'm glad that pink on the side of the hour hand was just a reflection!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

ChrisWMT said:


> Tried a navy blue BluShark Alpha today on the STO. I like the blue but think I prefer rubber on turtles. I may need to get a dark blue Isofrane style.


Looks great, I use my navy nato on my Padi Samurai, but have been tempted to out it on my STO Samurai.
The color just plays right!

I just received my 777, I really enjoy wearing it with the OEM rubber strap!
1st thing I wanted to do was to put a bracelet on, nearly 24 hrs later I still haven't had the urge to change it.
Even though I have over 12 NATO's, no desire whatsoever.


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

Roadking1102 said:


> 6309 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This inspires me to leave my 777 in the OEM strap!
Still on the hunt to find my OG turtle in the wild.
Did you find it in this condition?

The OG turtle is so nice, & this is a lovely example!
Great watch!
(*the reason I bought a 777, the reason why I didn't post mine.)


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> This inspires me to leave my 777 in the OEM strap!
> Still on the hunt to find my OG turtle in the wild.
> Did you find it in this condition?
> 
> ...


The 6309 is special, love this piece 
The only thing I did was the crystal.. keep looking their out there. Happy hunting 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

I picked this watch up pre owned from a forum member here. It was running at -8/spd out of the box on my wrist.

I performed my regulation magic on it which I won't go into details on because you all will think my elevator doesn't go all the way to the top floor, but it doesn't involve opening the case.

Anyway, it now gains 1 sec. while on the wrist for 14 hours and I rest it crown down overnight where it loses 1 sec. Pretty good performance I think.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Some of mine:


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> I picked this watch up pre owned from a forum member here. It was running at -8/spd out of the box on my wrist.
> 
> I performed my regulation magic on it which I won't go into details on because you all will think my elevator doesn't go all the way to the top floor, but it doesn't involve opening the case.
> 
> ...


I would be very interested in learning this technique!
PM me please. :-!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> I would be very interested in learning this technique!
> PM me please. :-!


I bet the technique involves hitting the watch with a tiny hammer in precise ways.


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

X2-Elijah said:


> I bet the technique involves hitting the watch with a tiny hammer in precise ways.


My repair kit comes with a tiny hammer...:-d


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> I would be very interested in learning this technique!
> PM me please. :-!


I've already replied via PM to another member but since I see more interest I'll copy and paste it here but not until later as I'm about to head out the door.

PS - no hammer involved but you will need two devices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok, here we go as promised. First off, this method only works if your watch is running slow or if it’s fast from being magnetized. If it’s just running fast due to regulation from manufacturing then it won’t work.

You will need two tools/devices, a demagnetizer and an electric staple gun.

If your watch is running slow you can speed it up by magnetizing it. To do this fire the (empty) staple gun once in close proximity to the watch. I’ve found approximately 3” is a good place to start. Hack the watch to a known time signal and see where it’s at after a day of wear or use one of those timing apps if you have it. If it’s still slow repeat the procedure but move the staple gun slightly closer this time and the repeat the timing test. If you end up making it too fast then use the demagnetizer again experimenting with the proximity distance. It’s a total trial and error procedure (as is opening the watch and moving the lever) but I’ve been able to get very tight regulation on 3 different watches with this method, 2-7s26's and one 4r36. I got really lucky with my new turtle which was -8/spd, after just one electromagnetic pulse from the gun it was running at +1 sec. every 14 hours. The other 2 7s movements took several trials experimenting with proximity distances going back and forth between staple gun and demagnetizer but I was eventually able to get them both under +5/sod and one actually ran at a 0 error rate while being worn and would only deviate a couple of seconds one way or the other depending on resting position overnight.

If your watch is running fast from being magnetized then use the demagnetizer on it and then proceed as above.

I stumbled upon this process due to a side business of mine which requires heavy use of an electric fired staple gun. I had an SKX007 which ran at +4/spd right out of the box. Then one day I noticed it had gained an unusual amount of time. I thought it odd but didn’t give it too much thought, reset the time and checked it again the next day and the large gain was there again. So I assumed it somehow got magnetized and bought a demagnetizer, after using it the watch now ran a little slow. Wasn’t happy with that but it was better than the large gain I was getting. A couple of weeks later it was back to running fast again so I started thinking about what I was doing or places I was going that could be the cause of magnetization. It hit me like a ton of bricks, I realized that both times it started running fast was after using the staple gun. It made perfect sense as it uses an electromagnetic pulse to fire the staple. Once I realized that I began to wonder if I could use the two devices in combination to my advantage in regulating the watch which led me to experimenting with varying proximity distances using the two devices.


The staple gun was around $20.00. The demagnetizer I bought many years ago and it was fairly expensive around $100.00 but I've heard there are much cheaper ones available now.

Disclaimer: I'm just relating my personal experience here which has proven to work for me and in no way am I recommending or advising anyone to perform this procedure and will not accept any responsibility should anyone cause damage to their watch by doing so or become injured by not making sure the staple gun is empty.

Regards,
Rich C.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Duplicate.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Spooky action at a distance...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

rcorreale said:


> Ok, here we go as promised. First off, this method only works if your watch is running slow or if it's fast from being magnetized. If it's just running fast due to regulation from manufacturing then it won't work.
> 
> You will need two tools/devices, a demagnetizer and an electric staple gun.
> 
> ...


That's the craziest thing I've ever heard. But it sounds like it works, so what do I know.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Rocat said:


> That's the craziest thing I've ever heard. But it sounds like it works, so what do I know.


I know, it sounds really crazy, I agree but I can't argue with my own results.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

New 779! Love it so far.

Previously owned both a 777 and 775. Didn't bond with either (had a Tuna that was getting all my Seiko diver wrist time).

I may be in the minority - but I really like the black dial with the pepsi bezel! Had to throw it on an old flat vent - just looks better to me.

As for the pics - I typically don't eat berries and nuts on a tray with cloth napkins for breakfast. My wife was shooting some pics for her Instagram and I thought I would take advantage of the props. 









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

whywhysee said:


> New 779! Love it so far.
> 
> Previously owned both a 777 and 775. Didn't bond with either (had a Tuna that was getting all my Seiko diver wrist time).
> 
> ...


Love the flat vent strap on turtles, I have one on mine also, they go very well together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

My pair with a few simple upgrades 









Sent from my SM-J250G using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Very nice mods


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

stampy1 said:


> My pair with a few simple upgrades
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bracelet is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> What bracelet is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uncle Seiko Z199 jubilee bracelet

Sent from my SM-J250G using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

stampy1 said:


> Uncle Seiko Z199 jubilee bracelet
> 
> Sent from my SM-J250G using Tapatalk


Thank you. Looks good on the Turtle, think I need one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmtjr278 (Dec 23, 2017)

How would you guys say a turtle compares to my current 1st generation orange monster? I welcome all feedback. Also considering a sumo. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jmtjr278 (Dec 23, 2017)

jmtjr278 said:


> How would you guys say a turtle compares to my current 1st generation orange monster? I welcome all feedback. Also considering a sumo.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I really enjoy the date function on the turtle and the monster that the sumo lacks. I'm a firefighter and work off shifts so, knowing the day off the week is pretty important but not a deal breaker.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Those coin edge bezels are looking great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

jmtjr278 said:


> How would you guys say a turtle compares to my current 1st generation orange monster? I welcome all feedback. Also considering a sumo.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


* Edit: I'm not a fan of the Monster, but the new leaks of the frozen dial Monster for 2019 has me intrigued
I felt the same way about the Turtle until I tried it on in person.

Turtle: Pros
Having the 4r movement is a plus over the 7s(what the 1st gen Monsters use).
The ability to hack, & hand wind is nice!
The hands are nicer in my opinion.

Turtle: Cons
More of a subtle case style.

The modern monster have the 4R, & more recently the 6R movement.
The downside: the cost has come up quite a bit with these modern innovations.

In all honesty the 1st gen Monster would a better comparison to the SKX.


----------



## jmtjr278 (Dec 23, 2017)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> * Edit: I'm not a fan of the Monster, but the new leaks of the frozen dial Monster for 2019 has me intrigued
> I felt the same way about the Turtle until I tried it on in person.
> 
> Turtle: Pros
> ...


I've added a nh36 motion to my monster. So hacking and hand winding are already a thing. Thanks for you input, I really appreciate it!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jmtjr278 (Dec 23, 2017)

jmtjr278 said:


> I've added a nh35 motion to my monster. So hacking and hand winding are already a thing. Thanks for you input, I really appreciate it!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I'm looking for more look and feel as opposed to the specs. Keep the feedback coming!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bisoro (Jan 9, 2012)

with the new Uncle Seiko's GL831



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Wanting a PADI on a Strapcode Jubilee but I already have a STO on a Isofrane, will it be repetitive or should I go for it?


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

ChrisWMT said:


> Wanting a PADI on a Strapcode Jubilee but I already have a STO on a Isofrane, will it be repetitive or should I go for it?


If you're posting that here you've already made up your mind. Go for it.


----------



## chronowc (Nov 28, 2012)

Got a strapcode bracelet for the save the oceans










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13804195
> 
> 
> View attachment 13804197


Always 1 of my favorite 775's, & always a pleasure to see updates!
The reason I took notice of Turtles actually. 
Where did you find this bezel insert again?


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

ChrisWMT said:


> Wanting a PADI on a Strapcode Jubilee but I already have a STO on a Isofrane, will it be repetitive or should I go for it?


I have both models these Samurai's. Lol
The dials are different enough to have both if you really want both.:-!


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Go for it. I have the PADI Turtle on a strapcode jubilee , it looks great. Ill post a pic when I get home. 

I tried a couple of Strapcode bracelets and the Jubilee was the best.

Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Yup, except mine is the Bonetto Cinturini 284. Great combo and not much difference between the two I reckon.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

So I purchased the PADI, now for the bracelet. Which Strapcode clasp is preferred, the newer milled (from their website) or the older formed style (from Long Island Watch)?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Those milled clasps are better.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> Always 1 of my favorite 775's, & always a pleasure to see updates!
> The reason I took notice of Turtles actually.
> Where did you find this bezel insert again?


thanks, haha. got that turtle early 2016 and have bombarded the forums with frequent pics ever since, haha. i've changed it subtley a couple times over those 2 years, and i thought it's looked better every time. 773 is definitely jealous now, when it was the 775 that was jealous before. =) i may still do another calendar mod but otherwise it's pretty close to perfect imo!

The insert? it's the stock insert, hopefully that's good news! i haven't seen quite the perfect ceramic or lumed insert that i'd want, so i'm content to stick with the stock one as it will always look good.

here's the 'original' mod:









yobokies sapphire, black day/date, and a white/SKX007 second hand (which few people _ever_ noticed).


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ChrisWMT said:


> Wanting a PADI on a Strapcode Jubilee but I already have a STO on a Isofrane, will it be repetitive or should I go for it?


Do it....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Dec1968 said:


> Do it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That O shadow is great!

Everything's ordered, thanks for spending my money everyone lol. This will be replacing a SKX009 with a SC Jubilee, gotta get that sold now.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

what i wanna see now is an STO dial with a PEPSI bezel, hehe, a PEP-STO.


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

ChrisWMT said:


> So I purchased the PADI, now for the bracelet. Which Strapcode clasp is preferred, the newer milled (from their website) or the older formed style (from Long Island Watch)?


I actually prefer the older diver clasp. I found the newer clasps to be too thick/tall.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

pokey074 said:


> I actually prefer the older diver clasp. I found the newer clasps to be too thick/tall.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The V-Clasp is the thinnest of all of their clasps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> The V-Clasp is the thinnest of all of their clasps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That has definitely not been my experience. StrapCode shows a max band thickness of 4mm for the traditional clasp but 4mm-5mm for the V-clasp and chamfered. Even the pics make them look thicker. I wish I still had one around to measure but I got rid of them all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

pokey074 said:


> That has definitely not been my experience. StrapCode shows a max band thickness of 4mm for the traditional clasp but 4mm-5mm for the V-clasp and chamfered. Even the pics make them look thicker. I wish I still had one around to measure but I got rid of them all.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I went with the new style. I can measure both when it comes in. I have the older style on the SKX.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

SRP777 on Bonetto Cinturini 284 rubber, 7" wrist. Wears so well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

rcorreale said:


> Yup, except mine is the Bonetto Cinturini 284. Great combo and not much difference between the two I reckon.
> 
> ...


Don't know which is the other strap you mention, that Uncle Seiko's GL831 is has the original coarse structure at the underside of the strap (the BC 284 is flat underneath) and Uncle Seiko's is minimal thinner and therefore more flexible. And it's keeper is noticeably less tall than the keepers of the BC284 as well as the Seiko DAL1BP. And he offers them in two lengths.



timetellinnoob said:


> thanks, haha. got that turtle early 2016 and have bombarded the forums with frequent pics ever since, haha..


Haha, yeah! Mate I think our 775s are the some of the oldest here. (Mine I picked up in January 2016.) 

--

Sharing a picture of my SRP775 on Uncle Seiko's Chocolate Bar strap:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

oldfatherthames said:


> Don't know which is the other strap you mention, that Uncle Seiko's GL831 is has the original coarse structure at the underside of the strap (the BC 284 is flat underneath) and Uncle Seiko's is minimal thinner and therefore more flexible. And it's keeper is noticeably less tall than the keepers of the BC284 as well as the Seiko DAL1BP. And he offers them in two lengths.
> 
> Haha, yeah! Mate I think our 775s are the some of the oldest here. (Mine I picked up in January 2016.)
> 
> ...


Yours is another that caught my eye, a very close 2nd!
I think I saw a few TT's pics in this thread 1st. I'm still a noob so I stated viewing this thread from the end. 

I found yours with google, & read through the whole thread here on WUS.
Both 775 are great examples of how to mod them just right!
What's your thoughts on the 2 tone bracelet? Its 1 of the mods I'm highly considering.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> Yours is another that caught my eye, a very close 2nd!
> I think I saw a few TT's pics in this thread 1st. I'm still a noob so I stated viewing this thread from the end.
> 
> I found yours with google, & read through the whole thread here on WUS.
> ...


Thank you! 

Info: Swapping a bracelet or strap is not called a mod. When folks here talk about modding, it's about replacing the dial, the hands, the bezel, the bezel insert or the crown.

My SRP775 is all original and it's almost perfect to me. 'Almost' because I would love if the bezel insert would have a more muted, old gold look. Depending on the light the default insert sometimes get's rather yellow to ochery.

I'm not much into modding, but I adore the black date that timtellinnoob has modded into his SRP775. But I never went that extra mile. As much as I love my Turtle, it's mostly my sports watch. Would it play a more numerous role on my wrist or would the regular white day-date turn me off, I would have gone for the black date.

Regarding the two-tone bracelet: I think it looks fantastic ... on pictures that is!

It looks so great that one could almost wonder, why Seiko didn't offer this combination. But for me it's too much.
The SRP Turtles are toolwatches and you can see it. Worth every cent in my opinion but neither from their finish nor from their character (visual appearacne) they are anywhere near a luxury or noble impression. A two-tone bracelet I see on a watch that oozes fine style or luxury, not on a funny old style Turtle - no matter how nice it looks.

But hey, some owners totally love the combination and I can imagine I can be fun to do the luxury thing with the Turtle exactly because it's not the watch you expect to have that look. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Redsaint (Jan 14, 2017)

Just got my missing bezel from Poland. Combined with the Tuscan X bezel insert and domed sapphire, I'm in heaven. Still looking forward to a signed antique gold/brass crown. Want to mod to have a black looking ring around outside crown edge or maybe matching to bezel. Cheers


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

pokey074 said:


> That has definitely not been my experience. StrapCode shows a max band thickness of 4mm for the traditional clasp but 4mm-5mm for the V-clasp and chamfered. Even the pics make them look thicker. I wish I still had one around to measure but I got rid of them all.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have the V-Clasp and the standard clasp. I'll take the V-Clasp every day. Smoother and sleeker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Has anyone put a deployant clasp on the stock rubber bracelet? One similar to the stock clasp in the metal bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Info: Swapping a bracelet or strap is not called a mod. When folks here talk about modding, it's about replacing the dial, the hands, the bezel, the bezel insert or the crown.
> 
> ...


I come from the car scene, anything you "modify", counts as a mod.;-)

That's what is holding me back on the 2 tone bracelet, I like it because it would be a nice match, I'm not chasing the luxury look really. I might hold back on this bracelet if this is the reaction it's going to get from the horolgy scene.

My future mods for the 775 are:
Coin edge bezel, ceramic insert
Double dome sapphire
Black kanji day, maybe date too.
Considering gold MM hands.

777

Coin edge bezel, ceramic insert
Double dome sapphire
Black kanji day, maybe date too.
Lollipop second hand or MM hands.

I feel these mods would make it more mine, & some of these should be offered from the factory.


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

Redsaint said:


> Just got my missing bezel from Poland. Combined with the Tuscan X bezel insert and domed sapphire, I'm in heaven. Still looking forward to a signed antique gold/brass crown. Want to mod to have a black looking ring around outside crown edge or maybe matching to bezel. Cheers


This is very close to what I want to end up with, I'm going with a silver bezel, but the gold looks great too... 
*Makes me think...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105 for this fine Thursday morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Just ordered a strapcode for this thing:


----------



## climbtime40 (Nov 21, 2018)

775 on a new strap, Toxic Magnum


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

turtle + new strap + bad lighting = wHaT cOlOr Is AnYtHiNg?!

the strap is 'cadet grey' from WatchSteward, last in stock, _yoink!_

(actually, looks like they're out of _everything_ 22mm now, yooo)

























although, here is the strap in office lighting:


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> turtle + new strap + bad lighting = wHaT cOlOr Is AnYtHiNg?!
> 
> the strap is 'cadet grey' from WatchSteward, last in stock, _yoink!_
> ...
> ...


Awesome, love that grey and the structure!

And "_last in stock_" is always great news for the community. :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

timetellinnoob said:


> turtle + new strap + bad lighting = wHaT cOlOr Is AnYtHiNg?!
> 
> the strap is 'cadet grey' from WatchSteward, last in stock, _yoink!_
> 
> ...


They looks very nice! Can those straps handle water?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Had anyone put a deployant clasp on the stock rubber band that comes with the Turtle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> They looks very nice! Can those straps handle water?


i haven't gotten it wet yet, at least no more than perhaps a couple unnoticed splashed drops from a sink maybe. i imagine it would be fine if you got it wet and it dried; but no idea how it might react to constant wetting/drying let alone if diving in salt water, etc. i imagine the more rough on it you were, the less it would last. it's still brand new and a little stiff, so i wonder if it'll gain a general looseness with time and wear.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Has anyone put this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dec1968 said:


> I'm going to ask again - has anyone put an aftermarket adjustable deployant clasp onto the stock rubber strap?





Dec1968 said:


> Has anyone put a deployant clasp on the stock rubber bracelet? One similar to the stock clasp in the metal bracelet.





Dec1968 said:


> Had anyone put a deployant clasp on the stock rubber band that comes with the Turtle?


I think the answer is no LOL.


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

Just snagged an SRPC95K1 off the bay! Super excited to get my hands on this baby


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

PADI came in yesterday, just waiting on the Jubilee now.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

ChrisWMT said:


> PADI came in yesterday, just waiting on the Jubilee now.


Nice - welcome to the club


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

v8chrono said:


> View attachment 13813061


This is one of the best photos of a 773 I've ever seen.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

househalfman said:


> I think the answer is no LOL.


Actually there was no answer.....but thanks for pointing out my frustration.....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Polished Turtle with a faded bezel.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Finito


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

whywhysee said:


> Polished Turtle with a faded bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the faded bezel
Insert from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

rameezhanslo said:


> Where did you get the faded bezel
> Insert from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Popped the bezel off the watch and soaked it in bleach for 30 minutes or so. I may go a little lighter in the future. The blue changed from an almost navy/black in certain light to more of a bright blue.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Just got this in the mail:










Between this, SKX009, and Sinn flieger, I think I'm in watch heaven.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

LCBI bezel


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Clean coin for sure, I like it!


----------



## x3avier (Jul 11, 2018)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 13830141
> 
> 
> View attachment 13830143
> ...


I had absolutely no intention of modding my 777J but as this is reversible, I might have to change my mind. Coin edge bezel with a 787 insert would look classy as hell!


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Got this baby yesterday. The blue is so mesmerizing. Thinking of getting a domed Chrystal for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

rameezhanslo said:


> View attachment 13831047
> 
> 
> Got this baby yesterday. The blue is so mesmerizing. Thinking of getting a domed Chrystal for it.
> ...


Gotta love a domed crystal 









Sent from my SM-J250G using Tapatalk


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

stampy1 said:


> Gotta love a domed crystal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dome dome dooooooommme.... 









Sent from my SM-J250G using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

stampy1 said:


> Dome dome dooooooommme....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it. Who did you purchase it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

rameezhanslo said:


> Love it. Who did you purchase it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PADI turtle from a forum member
Coin-edge bezel and blue-AR double domed sapphire from Crystaltimes
Z199 Jubilee bracelet from Uncle Seiko
Signed S crown from seikocrown.com

Wonderful watch


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309-7040 July-1980









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Fellow Turtle owners who have a Strapcode bracelet installed: 

Did you use the included spring bars or the stock fat bars?


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

basso4735 said:


> Fellow Turtle owners who have a Strapcode bracelet installed:
> 
> Did you use the included spring bars or the stock fat bars?


I used the included spring bars.

Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

basso4735 said:


> Fellow Turtle owners who have a Strapcode bracelet installed:
> 
> Did you use the included spring bars or the stock fat bars?


Stock since the Turtle has drilled lugs.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

basso4735 said:


> Fellow Turtle owners who have a Strapcode bracelet installed:
> 
> Did you use the included spring bars or the stock fat bars?[/QUOTE
> 
> Stock for me also


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

basso4735 said:


> Fellow Turtle owners who have a Strapcode bracelet installed:
> 
> Did you use the included spring bars or the stock fat bars?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Interesting. Stock did not seem to fit very well on mine (super oyster).


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Coming from the world of gun smithing I usually find it best to first try the fasteners supplied by the replacement parts manufacturer. If the fit doesn't meet my satisfaction then I'll start looking at other options which would include the original supplied parts.

I have almost every Strapcode bracelet option available and have always been happy with the supplied spring bars, as long as aren't much smaller than the lug holes.

Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Received the Strapcode jubilee today and was extremely disappointed. The solid end link through holes were out of spec, they were half a hole off. Even with the smaller diameter pins that were included (terrible design by the way) I couldn't get more than one side in. Did some light grinding to give it another chance but to no luck.

Got so fed up with it I asked for a refund and purchased an Uncle Seiko Z199.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

My recent !


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Heard back from Strapcode on Saturday morning asking for pictures. Sent what they wanted and haven't heard back since. I hope they didn't close for Chinese New Year already.

Ordered the Uncle Seiko Z199 Friday night and it's already here. I think the full brushed stainless looks much more fitting to the turtle anyway. Should have done this from the start....

Anyway, here's the PADI now:


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49K on canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver85 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have 3 as of now. Gave my brother an SRPC91 and he loves it. The Maratac just happened to be out with the turtles in this picture.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver85 (Jun 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Dobr (Jul 16, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> My SRP775 is all original and it's almost perfect to me. 'Almost' because I would love if the bezel insert would have a more muted, old gold look. Depending on the light the default insert sometimes get's rather yellow to ochery.


With artificially faded bezel inserts being all the rage now especially with the older SKXs, has anyone tried it on the 775 gold insert?


----------



## Beau M (Aug 24, 2017)

Just gt my LV strap on the golden turtle. Love it! Very subtle


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105-8119 June '73









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

Beau M said:


> Just gt my LV strap on the golden turtle. Love it! Very subtle


Pic for proof!
:-!


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Just hit 33 years of ownership with this bad boy.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk Turbo


----------



## Big_Red (Apr 16, 2011)

Blue Turtle on Crafter Blue hanging out with the U1. Great lighting.

The Turtle is a fine piece, but I'm planning to move this one down the road. Not my first and probably not my last. Holler at me if interested.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

CV50 said:


> My recent !
> 
> View attachment 13836085


Big congrats, killer colour, ive got the same and its my fav turtle by a long way.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

CV50 said:


> My recent !
> 
> View attachment 13836085


DP


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi guys,

I wasnt sold on getting the Turtle, but after visiting this thread. I want one.

I cant decide between the SRP773 - Blue Turtle or the SRPC25 Deep Blue.. The Deep Blue is quite a bit more money than the normal Blue but its lovely. I have the budget for both, but if you were in my position, which do you think should I go for?

PS, I also like the 777 and the 779. So hard! LOL


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

dreamingDiver said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wasnt sold on getting the Turtle, but after visiting this thread. I want one.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's hard to pick one. I've got five at the moment but have owned as many as ten. I think I'd need to know more about your overall collection to give the best advice. The SRP773 is more subtle and versatile, the SRPC25 is more unique and (to my eyes) more beautiful.

There was a good recent thread about blue turtles here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/best-blue-turtle-option-4766763.html


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

Dobr said:


> With artificially faded bezel inserts being all the rage now especially with the older SKXs, has anyone tried it on the 775 gold insert?


Was considering this myself. Haven't seen anything either.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

dreamingDiver said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wasnt sold on getting the Turtle, but after visiting this thread. I want one.
> 
> ...


Like uvalaw2005 said, it pretty much depends on your collection. I prefer the 773 over the field, but my Blumo and Seamaster are covering that base (and then some).

What else are you working with?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Yes, it's hard to pick one. I've got five at the moment but have owned as many as ten. I think I'd need to know more about your overall collection to give the best advice. The SRP773 is more subtle and versatile, the SRPC25 is more unique and (to my eyes) more beautiful.
> 
> There was a good recent thread about blue turtles here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/best-blue-turtle-option-4766763.html
> 
> ...





kyleman said:


> Like uvalaw2005 said, it pretty much depends on your collection. I prefer the 773 over the field, but my Blumo and Seamaster are covering that base (and then some).
> 
> What else are you working with?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi guys!

Here's where i am at now
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/rebuilding-my-diver-collection-starting-seikos-4876525.html

I did some reading and also looked at a lot of photos here, and here's where I came down last night:

SRPC25 or the SRPC23

Originally I wanted the blue one because its just stunning, but I wished they made the bezel insert bright blue and a darker shade of blue instead of a batman like blue/black

And then I came accross someone selling a SRPC23 in the classifieds and I pulled the trigger just now.

I think the gray dial would suit me better as I like my watches looking simple, classy and not stand out too much. Although, i would save up and get the SRPC25 if I like how the turtle wears, feels and look on my wrist!

I guess it wont be long until I'm part of the club and post photos here when it arrives!


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Here's my modded SRP775. It was my first time attempting mods-I think it turned out well. New box sapphire crystal, bezel, and ceramic bezel insert. Crystal and bezel came from Crystal Times. Insert from DLW. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLCx413 (Jan 27, 2011)

...


----------



## FLCx413 (Jan 27, 2011)

Dawn grey on its way from France. My first seiko! Very excited will post when it arrives. $780 shipped did i pay too much??


----------



## THFCJohn (Mar 19, 2016)

FLCx413 said:


> Dawn grey on its way from France. My first seiko! Very excited will post when it arrives. $780 shipped did i pay too much??


Don't think so, these things will be really sought after in the years to come - only 2018 produced!


----------



## boci202A (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival on a Drunkartstrap canvas.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## x3avier (Jul 11, 2018)

dreamingDiver said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wasnt sold on getting the Turtle, but after visiting this thread. I want one.
> 
> ...


I had the same struggle but in the end I went with the 777J as it's the original and for a pop of colour I can change straps or put it on a bracelet. Black goes with any colour strap and any outfit. The grey dial version would be a close second to the 777 for me.


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

x3avier said:


> I had the same struggle but in the end I went with the 777J as it's the original and for a pop of colour I can change straps or put it on a bracelet. Black goes with any colour strap and any outfit. The grey dial version would be a close second to the 777 for me.


Same, I got the SRP777 over SRPC23(Sunburst Grey). I wanted to get the vintage look with the 777.
I really wanted to get the Dark Knight/SRPC25, the 25 being my favorite blue dialed turtle,ended up with the SRP775, again vintage styling in mind. 
*At the time the SRPC25 was my favorite Blue dial before the launch of the SRPD11, which is now my fave.:-!
It doesn't mean I won't get the SRPC23 or 25 in the future... lol


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

efawke said:


> Here's my modded SRP775. It was my first time attempting mods-I think it turned out well. New box sapphire crystal, bezel, and ceramic bezel insert. Crystal and bezel came from Crystal Times. Insert from DLW.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome. Great job.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

x3avier said:


> I had the same struggle but in the end I went with the 777J as it's the original and for a pop of colour I can change straps or put it on a bracelet. Black goes with any colour strap and any outfit. The grey dial version would be a close second to the 777 for me.





Kr0n0kynysys said:


> x3avier said:
> 
> 
> > I had the same struggle but in the end I went with the 777J as it's the original and for a pop of colour I can change straps or put it on a bracelet. Black goes with any colour strap and any outfit. The grey dial version would be a close second to the 777 for me.
> ...


Im actually awaiting my SRPC23 Gray. Ultimately its the price that got me decided. A new 777 still cost quite a bit more than my preloved, mint SRPC23.

Yes, i also want the 777 but i have the 007 already and i want a 777 with a lit bit of pizzaz without modding. Lol

I was contemplating between the SRPC25 and 773, but I think Im getting 773 as soon as funds permit!!!


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

dreamingDiver said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wasnt sold on getting the Turtle, but after visiting this thread. I want one.
> 
> ...


I wasn't sold on the turtle either. A used one popped up on reddit for pretty cheap so I bought it just out of curiosity. Once I had it on the wrist I knew it was a keeper. Something about it.

IMO you can't go wrong with either the SRP773 or the SRPC25. The 779 is a hood choice too. I like turtles with a pop of color-it suits the slightly funkiness of the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

kyleman said:


> Looks awesome. Great job.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm enjoying it. But unfortunately now I need another turtle that I can keep stock. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

dreamingDiver said:


> Im actually awaiting my SRPC23 Gray. Ultimately its the price that got me decided. A new 777 still cost quite a bit more than my preloved, mint SRPC23.
> 
> Yes, i also want the 777 but i have the 007 already and i want a 777 with a lit bit of pizzaz without modding. Lol
> 
> I was contemplating between the SRPC25 and 773, but I think Im getting 773 as soon as funds permit!!!


I actually got all of my Turtles new from a AD here in Canada, for a for really good deals in December. I couldn't say no. Lol (Most my collection was purchased in December.) Some nearly half price of MRSP.

Yes I could've had 1 really nice watch, but where's the fun in that?
I'll still have my grail watch when I see a deal I can't refuse again!
In fact I pulled a trigger on a new Sarb033, price dropped $200, so I grabbed it.
The following day it went up $100, & today back up to $200 more.
Patience is the key I find, even in my infancy of horolgy.


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

efawke said:


> Thanks! I'm enjoying it. But unfortunately now I need another turtle that I can keep stock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure there's a Turtle you can keep completely OEM.;-)
Only my SRPD11 remains OEM for the moment. This may change since I have a nice nato that's a perfect match for it, & I want to keep the finish on the bracelet nice. I know changing a strap is not considered a mod, but it's not what comes from the factory. Lol
I have some parts in transit for my 777, & 775. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> I'm not sure there's a Turtle you can keep completely OEM.;-)
> Only my SRPD11 remains OEM for the moment. This may change since I have a nice nato that's a perfect match for it, & I want to keep the finish on the bracelet nice. I know changing a strap is not considered a mod, but it's not what comes from the factory. Lol
> I have some parts in transit for my 777, & 775. Can't wait to get them!


Good point. I'd love to snag a Blue Lagoon, but even then I'd probably want to upgrade to sapphire and swap the bezel haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

efawke said:


> Good point. I'd love to snag a Blue Lagoon, but even then I'd probably want to upgrade to sapphire and swap the bezel haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's probably the only thing any version of this watch could use. The domed sapphire crystal is the perfect addition and the anti scratch properties are a huge plus. It's literally the the first thing I'll do with any non sapphire Seiko diver. I have black day/date wheels on my 777 which were there from a previous owner and I love how it looks, but I probably would have skipped that mod.

I do like some the bezel upgrades I've seen with the more classic looking grips. I don't know if I would do it, but each time I see one done I think about it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Looking good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah, turtles do benefit from sapphire crystal swaps. I decided to put a top hat crystal on my STO.


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

777 on a 3 ring ballistic nylon zulu strap.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Let me hijack a Turtle thread a bit 

For SRP775 which jubilee to choose - US Z199 or Strapcode 3D Jubilee?


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Tom_ZG said:


> Let me hijack a Turtle thread a bit
> 
> For SRP775 which jubilee to choose - US Z199 or Strapcode 3D Jubilee?


I have the Strapcode super Jubilee on my PADI Turtle and I love it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

aguila9 said:


> I have the Strapcode super Jubilee on my PADI Turtle and I love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


x2.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This is my 2nd SRPC model and I'm not sure if just lucky, but it seems both QC and movement results are better than my two original SRP models. Perfect alignment, and both run about +5 or +6 s/d.










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

Really loving my STO:


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

Tom_ZG said:


> Let me hijack a Turtle thread a bit
> 
> For SRP775 which jubilee to choose - US Z199 or Strapcode 3D Jubilee?


Strapcode/Miltat Super Jubilee:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

This one today!


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Whoops Duplicate Post


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

X2-Elijah said:


> Yeah, turtles do benefit from sapphire crystal swaps. I decided to put a top hat crystal on my STO.
> 
> View attachment 13866083


You've convinced me to do mine, looks excellent!


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

BL on a blue Cheapest Nato rally rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

^ still the best looking turtle


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Just found out that the new SRPD11 turtle has two different lume colors for the hands

Any other turtles or seikos with the same feature?









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

ing around










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

abkdt41 said:


> Just found out that the new SRPD11 turtle has two different lume colors for the hands
> 
> Any other turtles or seikos with the same feature?


That is awesome!
Thank you for sharing


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Cant decide on bracelet or zulu









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

abkdt41 said:


> Just found out that the new SRPD11 turtle has two different lume colors for the hands
> 
> Any other turtles or seikos with the same feature?
> 
> ...


So far only my SPRD11 & my Padi Samurai have this type of lume in my collection.
I wonder if this holds true with the other Seiko Padi models?


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

flydiver said:


> Cant decide on bracelet or zulu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A predicament I'm faced with daily as well! Lol
So far, I'm enjoying my 777 on a Strapcode 3D Oyster.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi

THE Turtle... ;-)


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

flydiver said:


> Cant decide on bracelet or zulu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spend at least 15 minutes out of my weekend swapping between the rubber strap, bracelet, or NATO for my SPR777. I choose one, am certain this is the one for the day, then 5 minutes later decide it needs to be one of the other choices!


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

flydiver said:


> Cant decide on bracelet or zulu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spend at least 15 minutes out of my weekend swapping between the rubber strap, bracelet, or NATO for my SPR777. I choose one, am certain this is the one for the day, then 5 minutes later decide it needs to be one of the other choices!


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Pilotguy89 said:


> I spend at least 15 minutes out of my weekend swapping between the rubber strap, bracelet, or NATO for my SPR777. I choose one, am certain this is the one for the day, then 5 minutes later decide it needs to be one of the other choices!


Sounds as if you need another turtle or two.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSkiDude (Jan 27, 2016)

Seeing all of these Turtles made me put on one of my Turtles! I have had this 1982 6309-7049 since new. It was an X-mas gift in 1982. All original except the band. It now sits on a W. Jean oyster with solid end links.


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

ebenke said:


> Sounds as if you need another turtle or two.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How right you are!!


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

EricSkiDude said:


> Seeing all of these Turtles made me put on one of my Turtles! I have had this 1982 6309-7049 since new. It was an X-mas gift in 1982. All original except the band. It now sits on a W. Jean oyster with solid end links.
> 
> View attachment 13878185


What a beautiful watch! Would you consider it your daily wear piece for many years or was it worn sparingly?


----------



## FLCx413 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: ... The turtle thread ....*


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Pilotguy89 said:


> I spend at least 15 minutes out of my weekend swapping between the rubber strap, bracelet, or NATO for my SPR777. I choose one, am certain this is the one for the day, then 5 minutes later decide it needs to be one of the other choices!


Hahaha it's an actual dilemma, only turtle owners understand

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

ebenke said:


> Sounds as if you need another turtle or two.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This was my solution! 
Lol


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

EricSkiDude said:


> Seeing all of these Turtles made me put on one of my Turtles! I have had this 1982 6309-7049 since new. It was an X-mas gift in 1982. All original except the band. It now sits on a W. Jean oyster with solid end links.
> 
> View attachment 13878185


I love it!
My 777 will have to do until I find an og Turtle.
I'm looking for my birth year(hopefully), & in decent shape. I can only wish to find 1 in the condition yours is in!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Just saw that Uncle Seiko has released an H-link bracelet for the Turtles. I'll be buying one soon.

https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p162/hlinkfordivers.html


----------



## x3avier (Jul 11, 2018)

gshock626 said:


>


Love that shot!!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

..my sport many years ago.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle  on Larry's z199









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSkiDude (Jan 27, 2016)

Pilotguy89 said:


> What a beautiful watch! Would you consider it your daily wear piece for many years or was it worn sparingly?


Thank-You! I wore this watch daily from 1982 until 1985. After that period, I only wore this watch occasionally. I had replaced the original band with an OEM band once back in 1984, and then replaced that band with a cheap PU band in 1986 which I did not find comfortable. I found myself in more of an office environment from 1987 until 1991 and tended to wear more of a dress style watch.

It wasn't until around 2012 when I pulled it out of a drawer, had it serviced and put it on another OEM rubber band. I started wearing it on weekends and casually, and received so many comments on it. I stopped treating it like "just an old tool watch", and started taking better care of it. It does have a few dings on the case, and a small scratch on the crystal, but they are all original.

I affectionately call this watch "The One that Started it All", as this is where my passion (obsession) for watches began.

Cheers!


----------



## EricSkiDude (Jan 27, 2016)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> I love it!
> My 777 will have to do until I find an og Turtle.
> I'm looking for my birth year(hopefully), & in decent shape. I can only wish to find 1 in the condition yours is in!


Thanks!! I know what you mean about finding a watch from your birth month and year. I searched and managed to find a JDM Seiko Sportsmatic Weekdater in all original condition from my birth month and year, and I love it!!

Cheers!


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

Its here!!! SRPC23










Man, I'm surprised with how nice this one looks in real life. The Gray sunburst dial is subtle but very classy.

To be honest I'm really hesitant on getting a Turtle as the case looks weird and all, but I'm now a convert. This feels super comfy and I may use the rubber strap it came with it as it really shines with it on!


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

EricSkiDude said:


> Kr0n0kynysys said:
> 
> 
> > I love it!
> ...


I have never given much though to obtaining a birth year watch. Probably because I fear how much in disrepair it will
be which will make me feel old!


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

EricSkiDude said:


> Pilotguy89 said:
> 
> 
> > What a beautiful watch! Would you consider it your daily wear piece for many years or was it worn sparingly?
> ...


So Awesome! You have a really special watch on your hands. I'm glad it is back in the rotation.


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Decisions, decisions...









Sent from my SM-J250G using Tapatalk


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Back on Zulu strap. If anyone is wondering where to get a normal length good quality zulu strap I got this one from momentum watches and your not left with all that extra strap.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Someone correctly date my 6306 please. I was thinking it was a 1979 model, but was told it is actually a 1989 model because of the length of the serial number. ??


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Someone correctly date my 6306 please. I was thinking it was a 1979 model, but was told it is actually a 1989 model because of the length of the serial number. ??


It would be March '79. They didn't make them in '89 and it is also the correct number of digits.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

L110BFV said:


> It would be March '79. They didn't make them in '89 and it is also the correct number of digits.


Thank you. This is what I had searched and found to be (what I thought) the production date. Someone took issue with me and I began to second guess myself and think there was something I had missed in my research on the watch.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Broke my Deep Blue Hydro 55 strap this morning so I put the STO back on a navy seatbelt NATO. Also finished regulating from -10s/24hr to +4s/24hr.


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Duplicate.


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

CT sapphire mod on Trident MN strap.
View attachment 13888077


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Duplicate. Sorry, this forum on safari is...trying


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

52hurtz said:


> Duplicate. Sorry, this forum on safari is...trying


Consider switching to Tapatalk app.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105-8119 June-73









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Heypdx (Nov 21, 2017)

Wow! That's a beauty isn't it? Enjoy.

Oops, forgot to "reply with quote", see the next post.


----------



## Heypdx (Nov 21, 2017)

ChrisWMT said:


> Broke my Deep Blue Hydro 55 strap this morning so I put the STO back on a navy seatbelt NATO. Also finished regulating from -10s/24hr to +4s/24hr.


Wow! That's a beauty isn't it? Enjoy.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Pilotguy89 said:


> I spend at least 15 minutes out of my weekend swapping between the rubber strap, bracelet, or NATO for my SPR777. I choose one, am certain this is the one for the day, then 5 minutes later decide it needs to be one of the other choices!


Hahaha. Glad I'm not the only one. I swap between a leather strap, ZULU, rubber strap, and bracelet often. In a perfect world I'd have 3 or 4 turtles all set up slightly differently. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Couple of pix of my modded 775 on an Uncle Seiko waffle. Really enjoying this strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

I think I'm absolutely got bitten by the Turtle bug.

I love this watch! and I ordered a SRP775 right after getting this!


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

dreamingDiver said:


> I think I'm absolutely got bitten by the Turtle bug.
> 
> I love this watch! and I ordered a SRP775 right after getting this!


Same, except I purchased my 775 1st, & the 777 a day later. Lol


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

I jumped on the Turtle wagon when these first came out - I remember sourcing a 775 from Sears, of all places, and watching the USPS site as the watch made it's way from Seiko in Budd Lake, NJ to me. Then, as happens with most of us, something else caught my eye and the 775 made its way to the FS forum. Then, I think I picked up a 777 and a 773 throughout the years. Sold them too. Then, recently, I caught the bug again and a 775 popped up on the FS forum and I snagged it. I think I'll be keeping this one, for real, for a couple of reasons. 1, it's awesome, and 2, it has some battle scars from a fight I had with a door jamb (35 min mark on the bezel - the door jamb won)!

Happy to be back in the fold.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Dark turtle









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

The deep inky blue goodness of the 773 has been calling back to me lately. Had one for a week as a companion to my 777 but sold it because I felt like I didn't need more than one turtle. For some reason, I'm not having this internal dialogue while acquiring the current family of Skx's. Strange. Anyway, turtle!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

PADI on wrist now, with the 777 on wrist later today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Golden Pepsi LCBI sapphire and coin bezel.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

OG turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Edinjo (Feb 17, 2019)

Morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Fun and Classy


----------



## Sgt_gatr (Sep 7, 2018)

This thread make me want a turtle.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> View attachment 13898185


Model#?


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Whilst I have a few Deimos, believe it or not, I have never held one until a friend recently gifted me one. Very pleasantly surprised.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

abkdt41 said:


> Model#?


SRP21 Turtle PADI


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

From earlier today..









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

Sgt_gatr said:


> This thread make me want a turtle.


I credit this thread for half my collection! 😁


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

SRPC91 Save the Ocean on Uncle Seiko razorwire! Wears like a dream









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

hasnon said:


> SRPC91 Save the Ocean on Uncle Seiko razorwire! Wears like a dream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This bracelet is really growing on me!
Initially I wasn't a fan, but the more I see it, the more I want 1.


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> This bracelet is really growing on me!
> Initially I wasn't a fan, but the more I see it, the more I want 1.


I've been eyeing it for a long time, saw one quite cheap for sale here and jumped on it. Would have happily paid full price though. Nothing else like it!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

StO is back in rotation >>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle  on Larry's z199 bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Pretty happy with this.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Looks good. Who makes the Jubilee you have it on? Also, where did you get that top hat crystal and coin edge bezel?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

WeirdGuy said:


> Looks good. Who makes the Jubilee you have it on? Also, where did you get that top hat crystal and coin edge bezel?


Uncleseiko Z199 bracelet. Bezel & crystal from Crystaltimes (afaik they are the only ones making top-hat-style crystals for seikos, no?), LCBI insert.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

X2-Elijah said:


> Uncleseiko Z199 bracelet. Bezel & crystal from Crystaltimes (afaik they are the only ones making top-hat-style crystals for seikos, no?), LCBI insert.


DLW makes a top-hat crystal for the Turtles as well, so thats why I asked. I believe theirs looks a little different from the CrystalTimes one though. Thanks for the info.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

***double post***


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

My new Gilded turtle.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

My Samurai turtle mod on Jubilee.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> My new Gilded turtle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got one and I cant wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> My Samurai turtle mod on Jubilee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this mod!
I wonder what it would look like if i swapped my Samurai with my Turtle/vice versa?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Tickythebull said:


> Dark turtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Left my Ninja at home (traveling for a mo) so I appreciate having a look at yours. I have mine on a black sailcloth strap.


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> I like this mod!
> I wonder what it would look like if i swapped my Samurai with my Turtle/vice versa?


You should try it. I tried the Sammy dial in my SKX, it didn't look as good









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> My new Gilded turtle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very nice
Can you tell me the model#?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

abkdt41 said:


> That's very nice
> Can you tell me the model#?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Seiko SRP775

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Turtle on bead of rice









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

dreamingDiver said:


> I think I'm absolutely got bitten by the Turtle bug.
> 
> I love this watch! and I ordered a SRP775 right after getting this!


I think I want this one. Currently own a 775 but I've been wanting to add another turtle to the collection. Love the simple black version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

efawke said:


> I think I want this one. Currently own a 775 but I've been wanting to add another turtle to the collection. Love the simple black version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is actually the Gray sunburst dial Turtle SRPC23.. I want to add the SRP777 as well!


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

This came in today! Woohooo!

Im glad I went with this one first before the SRPC44.. This is gorgeous! I was on the fence as the bezel insert looked too yellow on the photos but having seen this in person, its just the right amount of metallic gold and matches perfectly with everything! Im a happy camper!


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


This is next on my list. That dial is gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

dreamingDiver said:


> This is actually the Gray sunburst dial Turtle SRPC23.. I want to add the SRP777 as well!


Ahh gotcha. Yes the 777 is the one I meant. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

dreamingDiver said:


> This came in today! Woohooo!
> 
> Im glad I went with this one first before the SRPC44.. This is gorgeous! I was on the fence as the bezel insert looked too yellow on the photos but having seen this in person, its just the right amount of metallic gold and matches perfectly with everything! Im a happy camper!


Agree. Def one to see in the flesh. And the gilt dial is awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Dark turtle.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

efawke said:


> Agree. Def one to see in the flesh. And the gilt dial is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is. I had a modded SNZH55 into a fifty fathoms homage, and I never bonded with it, and I was scared that the gold/black/white combo will not do it for me with a Turtle, but I was pleasantly surprised on the dial and how it looks elegant.


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Tickythebull said:


> Dark turtle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the strap on this one, where did you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Had a wild turtle ride last year - went from zero, to four, back to zero!.....a PADI, a Blue Lagoon, Gilt and STO.

Loved the STO best, but flipped it in the end as wasn't getting must have wrist time.....so then discounted turtles and moved on....

....and then the Black STO started showing.....

.....and now I am back in the turtle game again.....

Bracelet off until I have the time and patience to resize it (turtle bracelet are the worst!), so on a blue Borealis for now...

Some quick pics...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> Had a wild turtle ride last year - went from zero, to four, back to zero!.....a PADI, a Blue Lagoon, Gilt and STO.
> 
> Loved the STO best, but flipped it in the end as wasn't getting must have wrist time.....so then discounted turtles and moved on....
> 
> ...


You're out of control!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> ....and then the Black STO started showing.


I think the black STO will be my next purchase

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Argh!!!! Why the hell did I walk into Macy's yesterday....all Seiko's %25 off and an extra %15 for using my Macy's card....

Brash









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

brash47 said:


> Argh!!!! Why the hell did I walk into Macy's yesterday....all Seiko's %25 off and an extra %15 for using my Macy's card....


How much was the final bill?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

It hit $380 OTD

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Well, I'm bored so here are the comparison shots. The original STO has a brighter dial and it looks to me that the lines in the face are more distinctive, but you guys decide.

Both are amazing.

The original STO is on a Strapcode Super Oyster. The bracelet is much better than the Seiko one. I put it on because I liked that it doesnt have the polished small inner rings on the original and keeps with the brushed steel look of the STO.

Brash









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

The lume on the SRPD11 is different also. I've included (in order) the original STO Turtle, the PADI Turtle, and new STO Turtle. The last shot are the 2 STO side by side.

Brash









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

brash47 said:


> The lume on the SRPD11 is different also. I've included (in order) the original STO Turtle, the PADI Turtle, and new STO Turtle. The last shot are the 2 STO side by side.
> 
> Brash
> 
> ...


I like the lume on the srpd11 better

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 13916115


That picture is just stunning...nicely done.
Thank you


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Spring is around the corner... time for the Lagoon to come out!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

brash47 said:


> Well, I'm bored so here are the comparison shots. The original STO has a brighter dial and it looks to me that the lines in the face are more distinctive, but you guys decide.
> 
> Both are amazing.
> 
> ...


It could just be a trick of the light, or perhaps due to the overall "darkness" of the Black STO, but it does seem darker to me aswell...plus is it just me, or is the chapter ring more purple than on the SS STO?

And the lume (ala Omega), with a different colour on the minute hand is amazing....I personally wish Seiko would do this more....

I will find out today If it's that way on the Black STO Samy, as I get to pick it up this afternoon....


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Macys had the Samurai STO also in black, on rubber. As much as I liked it and have had Samurais in the past....up to this week in fact, I have decided the Samurai is just not a great "fit" for me, so I sold both. 

I think it's the rounded edges on my Turtles and 62MAS watches that does it for me. The hard cuts on the Samurai are cool, just not my thing.

Brash

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

The big question I have is:
Is the black coating on the STO Turtle and the Ninja Turtle different. Or is the coating on the Ninja solid hard flat black. The STO once you see it in person is a translucent black with a slight grey.

Brash

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

And then this happened. In love with this dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Swapped the bracelet for a Zulu again. I'm paranoid about spring bar failure or the pins falling out of the bracelet even though its unlikely to happen Haha.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

brash47 said:


> The big question I have is:
> Is the black coating on the STO Turtle and the Ninja Turtle different. Or is the coating on the Ninja solid hard flat black. The STO once you see it in person is a translucent black with a slight grey.
> 
> Brash
> ...


I don't have the Ninja to compare with my Dark STO, but my STO appears more dark grey/gunmetal in person, & even in pics.
I'd love to own a Ninja too, but I'm more than happy owning the Dark STO.
*plus I aquried mine almost 2 months before it was released. ;P


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Roadking1102 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man this looks so good

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## brent300 (Dec 10, 2018)

I would like to post my 3609 turtle here but id like to upgrade the movement first so I can hand wind it.

Does anyone know if its possible to put a 4R36 or NH35 in the 6309 case?


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Are there any turtles without the day or even without the day/date complication?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Looking forward to this summer.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

777 on a Crimson Barton canvas strap. But I removed the QR spring bars to use the Seiko Fatties.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Really like my first turtle SRPC23K1 'cos it's kinda refined, understated, and can go nice with casual business suit too. But now I really want to get one more casual in the future, blue probably...








Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


Great combo 

Sent from my SM-J250G using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

stampy1 said:


> Great combo
> 
> Sent from my SM-J250G using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Sent from my SM-J250G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

abkdt41 said:


> Are there any turtles without the day or even without the day/date complication?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


There are none offered from Seiko that way. But that's never stopped this crowd from modding them.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Some random thoughts (sorry no pics)...

Been about half a year since I've had the SRP777 back in the rotation. I couldn't get the sizing right with my Uncle Seiko beads of rice, and consequently put it back on the rubber which killed all wear for me since the rubber always gets caught on my jacket sleeves. Decided to give it another go and settled for a looser bracelet fit with the BoR and good lord I remember how fun this watch is now. Will probably keep it going for a few weeks, which really speaks to the design of the turtle.

That said, with the upcoming release of the 3rd gen STO Turtle (per 2019 leaks), I'm wondering if Seiko would end up "upgrading" turtles moving forward? Thinking diashield, standardizing applied ish indices, etc.? Would love to see a next gen turtle officially dropped, and it's a top selling model...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ahonobaka said:


> Some random thoughts (sorry no pics)...
> 
> Been about half a year since I've had the SRP777 back in the rotation. I couldn't get the sizing right with my Uncle Seiko beads of rice, and consequently put it back on the rubber which killed all wear for me since the rubber always gets caught on my jacket sleeves. Decided to give it another go and settled for a looser bracelet fit with the BoR and good lord I remember how fun this watch is now. Will probably keep it going for a few weeks, which really speaks to the design of the turtle.
> 
> That said, with the upcoming release of the 3rd gen STO Turtle (per 2019 leaks), I'm wondering if Seiko would end up "upgrading" turtles moving forward? Thinking diashield, standardizing applied ish indices, etc.? Would love to see a next gen turtle officially dropped, and it's a top selling model...


I doubt they would but anything is possible. I do like the dark dial and bezel of the gun metal STO Turtle.


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi all,

Wanted to get your opinions on how my beloved turtle fits on my wrist. I recently sold my SKX009 because I like the turtle more but am concerned that it might wear a bit large.

My other regular watch is a 38.5 mm Sinn so the size difference is a bit dramatic to my eye. I have a 7 3/4 wrist that's on the flat side.

Also, any experiences with changing the rubber strap? I think the ribbed rubber strap is adding more bulk to it so I might get another strap for it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sinner_666 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wanted to get your opinions on how my beloved turtle fits on my wrist. I recently sold my SKX009 because I like the turtle more but am concerned that it might wear a bit large.
> 
> ...


7-3/4", is that a typo? Looks more like 6-3/4" judging by how close the lugs go to the edges. My wrist is 7" and looks about like yours with my turtle on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> 7-3/4", is that a typo? Looks more like 6-3/4" judging by how close the lugs go to the edges. My wrist is 7" and looks about like yours with my turtle on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, that's the correct measurement of my wrist. Seven and three quarters of an inch. Maybe it's not as flat as I thought.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sinner_666 said:


> Nope, that's the correct measurement of my wrist. Seven and three quarters of an inch. Maybe it's not as flat as I thought.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deceiving picture then but doesn't look too big on you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i don't think it's too big, but if someone came up to me specifically to tell me i was wearing a watch that was too big, i'd wear it just to spite them. if a watch is comfortable enough to wear and fun/cool in design and you like it, it being big isn't a good enough reason not to wear it imo. plus there are just always idiots out there who have dumb opinions who can't resist sharing it with someone, even knowing it's rude/unwarranted or because they think it's being helpful.

while i do have a smaller wrist (6.5~6.75) i was once told by some snooty dumbass (non WIS but supposedly fashion-minded) on another forum that even small dressy Seiko 5's were too big on me and... aside from just being completely wrong, in his opinion i basically would have to go with watches waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay tinier than i would _ever_ wear and i just had to laugh at him. guy would probably have a heart attack knowing i wore mostly divers.

rant aside, i think you're fine =)









i believe this was the picture i posted


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> My new Gilded turtle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. Miss mine

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Had a wild turtle ride last year - went from zero, to four, back to zero!.....a PADI, a Blue Lagoon, Gilt and STO.
> 
> Loved the STO best, but flipped it in the end as wasn't getting must have wrist time.....so then discounted turtles and moved on....
> 
> ...


That's a hell of a year

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Sinner_666 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wanted to get your opinions on how my beloved turtle fits on my wrist. I recently sold my SKX009 because I like the turtle more but am concerned that it might wear a bit large.
> 
> ...


777 looks great on your wrist imo.

OEM silicone is a little bulky and a bit of a lint magnet in my experience.

I prefer the turtle on a flat vent strap just like the original 6309 came on. Options are dal1bp for oem Seiko or Bonetto Cinturini 284 for a softer version. Uncle Seiko makes a version that people rave about as well.

Mine on a dal1bp. Little less than 8" wrist.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Sinner_666 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wanted to get your opinions on how my beloved turtle fits on my wrist. I recently sold my SKX009 because I like the turtle more but am concerned that it might wear a bit large.
> 
> ...


Looking good.

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

Flat sapphire crystal (blue anti reflective)
On espresso leather NATO from Barton bands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you, all. While I prefer watches that wear smaller, I will continue to rock the 777. Love my .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS! The new, what this guy is calling a KING TURTLE!

LOL, Check out the price!!! good lord!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Cobia said:


> BREAKING NEWS! The new, what this guy is calling a KING TURTLE!
> 
> LOL, Check out the price!!! good lord!
> 
> View attachment 13927983


LOL, $4,385 USD, Seiko does it again! They love their rediculously priced re-releases, I'm sure we will see a cheaper version that looks nothing like the original.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Artistect (Dec 13, 2018)

A few of my favorite things...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

SRPC23K1 








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Just got a brand new blue Turtle. I'm considering a couple mods like a coin edge bezel w/ the stock insert, and either a dome sapphire crystal, or Top hat crystal. Both crystals would have blue AR.
-0r- I think the stock Turtle on the End mill bracelet looks great already, so I might not touch it.*


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Slightly modded









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> Slightly modded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the strap on the SRP775? It looks amazing!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

irish0625 said:


> What is the strap on the SRP775? It looks amazing!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thank you. It's a Brady Sailcloth strap with gold thread. It usually resides on my FFF mod, but i decided to try it on the 775. I wish it had one more notch. I have 6.75" wrists it it's a 1/4" to big. The size of the turtle keeps it in place better than the FFF does.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Just ordered a Crafter Blue rubber strap for the  and now I'm watching the Liverpool-Watford game. Life is good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1979 Vintage Turtle


----------



## WatchBandit.com (Mar 26, 2014)

Our customer @tempuss is doing some great shots with his Seiko Prospex "Dawn Grey" Turtle SRPD01K1 and our Black & Orange Nato Strap - perfect match :-!


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Sinner_666 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wanted to get your opinions on how my beloved turtle fits on my wrist. I recently sold my SKX009 because I like the turtle more but am concerned that it might wear a bit large.
> 
> ...


You need to try one of Erika's Originals MN strap. Very slim, very secure, infinitely adjustable and very comfortable. Lower profile than a NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artistect (Dec 13, 2018)

Just needed to share this with some people that will appreciate it. I just got my 775 used on ebay. It came in as close to "like new" condition as I could have hoped and the kicker: so far this thing is losing less than 1 second a day. I just can't believe it. I put it on a tridura one piece strap that I am digging but I am shopping for a rubber strap. I keep coming back to the stock 777 strap. It came on an Uncle Seiko waffle but I am not really feeling that. It already has a vintage vibe and that strap just puts it over the top for me. I previously had an skx007 that I sold and in my opinion this model is way better. Again just my opinion but I find it more interesting to look at and more comfortable on the wrist. I initially really wanted a 777 but I felt like it was too similar to the skx aesthetic without that sweet splash of orange that makes the skx dial pop. Here is a wrist shot for posterity:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309-7049 August '87 Hong Kong dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TW2 (Aug 24, 2018)

SRP777:

View attachment DSC02258.jpg


----------



## TW2 (Aug 24, 2018)

One more:

View attachment DSC02268.jpg


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Jan 1985, wabi-sabi.

Side note if anyone is looking for a spring and washer for their unnecessarily complicated 6309-70xx crown and stem.
This one worked great for me.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153376518520


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

When I saw this NATO, I couldn't resist. I think this one is perfect.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13935819
> 
> 
> View attachment 13935821


Very tasteful mod bro, looks fantastic.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13935819
> 
> 
> View attachment 13935821


Very tasteful mod bro, looks fantastic.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

WatchBandit.com said:


> Our customer @tempuss is doing some great shots with his Seiko Prospex "Dawn Grey" Turtle SRPD01K1 and our Black & Orange Nato Strap - perfect match :-!
> 
> View attachment 13933305


Really nice looking strap, i'll be checking you guys out, cheers


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Save the Ocean


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Since SEIKOs are so expensive here in Sweden (the communist hell hole only slightly over shined by Venezuela), it's still cheaper to import it from Seiya and pay the toll duty to hells angels (yes, they control our biggest air port now, long story).
Seiya has this beautiful SBDY015 for a reasonable price. I remember when the SRPs were announced, many years ago on this forum. The hype, the anticipation, the craze. Ah yes, good times. Still haven't found a good enough reason to buy one. For starters, I already have the SKX, the evolution of the lineage, the final frontier. A watch that looks almost the same and has the same function. Secondly, it's still kind of expensive. Money don't grow on trees for peasants like me.
And finally, this is my own brain ghost (hjärnspöke) but it just reminds me of the 6309 and the beautiful design it had. The Turtle just doesn't have that. I can't unsee it. It's too big as well.
I'll hold my hopes for SEIKO to release a poor-man's version of the ADSM.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

My god, my first double post ever. I understand now. It can happen even to the best of us.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Tickstart said:


> My god, my first double post ever. I understand now. It can happen even to the best of us.


yea, it's annoying. i used to wonder 'why are people doing that so much? it's so easy to not do it?' and i usually avoid it by not clicking it again after the 'wait 10 seconds' message. but it got me like 3-4 times this past week.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Tickstart said:


> Since SEIKOs are so expensive here in Sweden (the communist hell hole only slightly over shined by Venezuela), it's still cheaper to import it from Seiya and pay the toll duty to hells angels (yes, they control our biggest air port now, long story).
> Seiya has this beautiful SBDY015 for a reasonable price. I remember when the SRPs were announced, many years ago on this forum. The hype, the anticipation, the craze. Ah yes, good times. Still haven't found a good enough reason to buy one. For starters, I already have the SKX, the evolution of the lineage, the final frontier. A watch that looks almost the same and has the same function. Secondly, it's still kind of expensive. Money don't grow on trees for peasants like me.
> And finally, this is my own brain ghost (hjärnspöke) but it just reminds me of the 6309 and the beautiful design it had. The Turtle just doesn't have that. I can't unsee it. It's too big as well.
> I'll hold my hopes for SEIKO to release a poor-man's version of the ADSM.


The only difference between the SBDY015 and SRP777 is the kanji day wheel, correct?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

My Blue Lagoon on an Uncle Seiko









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sinner_666 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


23 seconds to go before exactly 10:10, you missed the money shot!

But nice watch anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

SRPC23K

I love wearing this Turtle. The subtle sunburst gray dial is a perfect touch to make this tool watch a bit classy.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok, I think I'm good for now. Lets hope a gray or green Turtle does not hit my radar.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

The gray dialed version is sweet.


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

mannal said:


> Ok, I think I'm good for now. Lets hope a gray or green Turtle does not hit my radar.
> 
> View attachment 13949289


That's dedication right there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc_Holliday008 (Aug 31, 2018)

Just got my first turtle from my wife for my birthday, the SRPC91. Dang this watch is fantastic!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elforro (Jan 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Doc_Holliday008 said:


> Just got my first turtle from my wife for my birthday, the SRPC91. Dang this watch is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, fantastic indeed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

My turtles.


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

Cyclops2016 said:


> My turtles.


Okay,

based on these photos and all the people who have more than 1 turtle, I am not alone in wanting even more turtles. I have 2 at the moment.

I know I can save up all the money that I'll spend in getting more turtles and getting a Swiss made or higher end dive watch instead, but these watches are just so nice to wear and I want more of them.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm on the hunt for that silver dialed/orange accented turtle. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

aguila9 said:


> I'm on the hunt for that silver dialed/orange accented turtle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


The dawn grey SRPD01K1? They had one preowned at a local AD and man was it sharp. If I recall correctly they were asking 2k for it.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Someone selling one on this site right now!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/seik...-turtle-srpd01k1-4903309.html#/topics/4903309

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Current state of the Turtles:


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Not today's picture, but I like it.








Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Wet day in SoCal


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Dont lie!!!! 


It dont rain in SoCal

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

deleted


----------



## User47183 (Feb 26, 2014)

delete


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

inspectorj28 said:


> The dawn grey SRPD01K1? They had one preowned at a local AD and man was it sharp. If I recall correctly they were asking 2k for it.


I guess I'll be waiting a long time then. It'll be a cold day in hell when I spend 2k on a turtle.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Not today's picture, but I like it.
> View attachment 13952967
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


That sunburst is sublime!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I was pleasantly surprised to see that the minute hand was a different color.









My pic








Not my pic


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

aguila9 said:


> I guess I'll be waiting a long time then. It'll be a cold day in hell when I spend 2k on a turtle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


You know nothzing dude $2k for a turtle is a great price, I mean it's different colors man. Different colors!


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

LogisticsCzar said:


> You know nothzing dude $2k for a turtle is a great price, I mean it's different colors man. Different colors!


Green is the only color I'm concerned with

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

brash47 said:


> Someone selling one on this site right now!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/seik...-turtle-srpd01k1-4903309.html#/topics/4903309
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Seriously......a guy is selling one....its not 2k.....

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Yeah true, a whole lot cheaper than $2000 but still pretty steep for a color way change.

Anyway that opinon aside I must confess I was thinking about a Hogan's Heroes reference the second after @aguila9 posted his ISO. Then he left a slight opening in hus second post and I took it. Not a great reference definitely not funny but I had to. Had to.

Carry on.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

brash47 said:


> Dont lie!!!!
> 
> It dont rain in SoCal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Seems I've often heard that kind of talk before...

Posted using an Enigma machine captured from a sunken U-boat


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

mannal said:


> I was pleasantly surprised to see that the minute hand was a different color.
> 
> View attachment 13953843
> 
> ...


Mannal, 
Does this watch have mostly blue lume except the minute hand is green?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Mannal,
> Does this watch have mostly blue lume except the minute hand is green?


According to my 7 year-old son, it is a blueish/green with a green minute hand.

Not my pic


----------



## ibbz (Aug 3, 2011)

My Save the Ocean - I had a double domed sapphire with blue AR installed by daddycode - now the watch looks so much nicer, a level up and the dial really pops - iPhone X snaps on my desk.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309 to end the week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

2 others still in boxes (to be modded)- white and grey dials maybe an skx171 dial & different hands for the one in the foreground....


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_4032.jpg


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 13960955


Looks great on the Isofrane!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Turtle trio all wearing Erika's Originals.


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## august1410 (Dec 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

A new SRPC91 is back in my collection. Contrary to the pictures due to the angle, the alignment is perfect on the dial, chapter ring, and bezel.


----------



## Bauhus (Feb 19, 2017)

I miss my PADI turtle, big time regret selling it.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Bauhaus, why did you sell it? I thought of selling mine, due to accuracy issues. Regulated it myself, now it’s a keeper. Perfect vacation watch.


----------



## ethan9m (Mar 4, 2011)

Just picked up a used one off of ebay and I'm absolutely loving it so far. My third Seiko so far and definitely won't be my last. 

On a somewhat related note, I noticed that in the last weeks, availability for turtles, particularly the 777, has really gone down. It seems like the grey market has virtually dried up, and the current amazon price is $389, far and away the highest I've seen it. I wonder if they have recently just become more popular, or if production/supply has been significantly reduced.


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

775 + sapphire insert + coin edge bezel (LCBI) + Uncle Seiko Tropic strap


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

gotsta love that LCBI


----------



## drunkenchivas (Nov 28, 2018)

Afternoon,

Sunburst grey reporting for duty.
Releasing to fund for a sumo. 
Should i?









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

mini PADI


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Following with sunburst turtle









Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

drunkenchivas said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> Sunburst grey reporting for duty.
> Releasing to fund for a sumo.
> ...


Both are nice.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

drunkenchivas said:


> Sunburst grey reporting for duty.
> Releasing to fund for a sumo.
> Should i?












Camel toes are nice to look at, no doubt about it, but on a watch?


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Been loving this combo lately. 777 on italian buffalo grain leather ..









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey gang, where's the best place to purchase a Kanji day wheel for the SRPs? I've seen them on eBay from Watchtimeco for $19.95 and Yobokies has them, but the photobucket site is a bit confusing and I can't tell how much they are. Are they all about the same quality-wise? And is Duarte at NEWW my best bet for having one installed? I've read great things about him on the boards but have never sent a watch out to be modded before. Thanks for any help!


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

So random Rob just posted a video on YouTube comparing the srpc91 and the srpd11
Didn't realize the dial was darker
Definitely prefer the dual color lume and the gun metal finish but i think i prefer the lighter dial
Such a tough decision.... Not sure which to buy









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

mini


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

THE Turtle ;-)


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

- deleting because I double-posted by accident! -


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

*Advice on where to service new-to-me 6309 diver?*

I told myself I would just lurk and learn and etc.... Whatever. I'm clearly new to watches, as I posted elsewhere here. I had picked up an SKX-031J that hooked me hard, and then began to read, research, dare I say obsess a little. In the few short months since I began reading, I've already built a mental list of the 3 or 4 Seikos I wanted to one day find and wear. But the plan was to wait. I enjoyed studying the "how to buy a 6309 diver" thread and looked at endless pictures and even have a sense - likely all wrong - that I can spot aftermarket mods and fake bits and know what questions to ask.

Long story short, on the fleabay, i found what appears to be an original 1979 6309 diver, original dial, bezel/insert, crown, etc., from a seller in Oregon, asking $325. After getting straightforward answers to some questions, and better pictures, I offered $250, and the watch should arrive tomorrow.

The seller says it "runs well but hasn't been tested for accuracy." I can live with that I plan to wear it for a week and get a sense of how reliable (or not) it is, what the power reserve is like, then take or send it somewhere to be serviced. The hands need cleaning; I'd like all the seals replaced, so as to make it waterproof; I'd like it to keep great time. My question then: where would you take this to have it serviced 1) thoroughly, 2) economically, 3) in less than a couple months wait? Does Seiko service do a good job? I don´t want the hands replaced, nor the dial, and if the crystal is tolerably clean, I'd like to leave that alone. The bezel insert in photos doesn't look great, but nor is it bad.

Thanks in advance for your wonderful community and willingness to share and talk about geeky, fun things like old Seikos!

VoyTirando in Brooklyn, NY


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

STO + USGL831


----------



## Alwaysontime12 (Oct 31, 2017)

Late night smoke


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

The Gray beauty


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Great picture. What strap do you use?

Cheers


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

lipschitz said:


> Great picture. What strap do you use?
> 
> Cheers


tnx mate, Miros time Canvas »Nocciola«


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

drunkenchivas said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> Sunburst grey reporting for duty.
> Releasing to fund for a sumo.
> ...


Keep both 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Roadking1102 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your STO looks great on that bracelet Roadking, is that a Z199 or a Jubilee? I haven't found 'the one' for mine yet, currently back on the stock rubber strap but I think it needs to be on some steel. I have a President on the way to try but I really like the way yours looks.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

RedVT said:


> Your STO looks great on that bracelet Roadking, is that a Z199 or a Jubilee? I haven't found 'the one' for mine yet, currently back on the stock rubber strap but I think it needs to be on some steel. I have a President on the way to try but I really like the way yours looks.


That's a uncle Seiko z199 bracelet... Highly recommended... you won't regret it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Roadking1102 said:


> That's a uncle Seiko z199 bracelet... Highly recommended... you won't regret it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, thank you!! How do you find the taper of the bracelet looks on it? I've heard great things about them but wondered how the taper down to the clasp would look with the Turtle's cushion case being so wide.


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

VoyTirando said:


> My question then: where would you take this to have it serviced 1) thoroughly, 2) economically, 3) in less than a couple months wait?


There is a thread somewhere on the boards which contains names and contact information for reputable watchmakers and watch repair shops in many cities. I think that would be your best bet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

I am going through a phase where I am starting to really believe that the Seiko Turtle is the best watch in the world. Will I sell all my other watches and become a one-watch guy? Decisions decisions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

RedVT said:


> Awesome, thank you!! How do you find the taper of the bracelet looks on it? I've heard great things about them but wondered how the taper down to the clasp would look with the Turtle's cushion case being so wide.


I was concerned about it at first but now I don't mind the taper. I think it looks good . You don't really notice it until you roll your wrist. Works a lot better with the brushed case instead of flashy jubilee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

This is my fourth turtle, and so far my favourite, classic with touch of class


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Roadking1102 said:


> I was concerned about it at first but now I don't mind the taper. I think it looks good . You don't really notice it until you roll your wrist. Works a lot better with the brushed case instead of flashy jubilee.


Great, thanks again for the feedback Roadking, it looks fantastic.


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Timing the drive to Starbucks to get some mint tea on this sick day:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Stantz.Jr (Mar 10, 2019)

Work bound with my 2 Fav brands...









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Enjoying my ninja









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Sinner_666 said:


> I am going through a phase where I am starting to really believe that the Seiko Turtle is the best watch in the world. Will I sell all my other watches and become a one-watch guy? Decisions decisions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love my Turtle!

After going through about 35 watches over the last 3 years (including 3 previous turtles) I find I'm happy with my Turtle for daily wear and a simple G-Shock square for the really rough stuff.

Of course it helps that I lucked out with a perfectly aligned example that is running a consistent +3 sec/day!

Uncle Seiko Z199 on the way for a change of pace - but love it on a Seiko flat vent.

Really finding that I'm happiest with one watch on the wrist and no watches staring back at me from the watch box. I guess I make a poor WIS.

If you had to pick one affordable watch to become a OWG (one watch guy), you could do a lot worse than the mighty Turtle!









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

whywhysee said:


> Love my Turtle!
> 
> After going through about 35 watches over the last 3 years (including 3 previous turtles) I find I'm happy with my Turtle for daily wear and a simple G-Shock square for the really rough stuff.
> 
> ...


X2, even the strap choice!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Zimbe#10, this time it's the Mini-Turtle that gets a makeover.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Biggles3 said:


> Zimbe#10, this time it's the Mini-Turtle that gets a makeover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those dials are sexual. Wish they would lose the cyclops, but man that's a strong effort.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz (Aug 3, 2011)

Selling my save the ocean (with DD sapphire) by the way - it’s on the private sellers listings


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Finally got my hands on a PADI and it's as beautiful as everyone says. Alignment is just a hair off from perfect and no surprises on the timegrapher. Welcome home little buddy. 

PS- looks like someone got so excited to put this on they forgot to set the date!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

This model may get me back to wearing a Turtle.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

WeirdGuy said:


> This model may get me back to wearing a Turtle.


damn them with those engraved bezels....


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey gang, not exactly turtle related but does anyone know how I can post smaller pictures? I just use my cell phone camera, is there a setting on the boards or on my phone that I need to adjust so they aren't so large like the one I posted above? Everyone else's pictures are normal sized and look good and then mine come smashing into a thread like the Kool-Aid man. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

LOVE the dial, hate the bezel. :-|



WeirdGuy said:


> This model may get me back to wearing a Turtle.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> This model may get me back to wearing a Turtle.


What model is that?

New for 2019?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

whywhysee said:


> Love my Turtle!
> 
> After going through about 35 watches over the last 3 years (including 3 previous turtles) I find I'm happy with my Turtle for daily wear and a simple G-Shock square for the really rough stuff.
> 
> ...


Excellent strap choice - just adds to that retro look of the 777 IMHO.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

abkdt41 said:


> What model is that?
> 
> New for 2019?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


New STO announced today at Basel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

jsohal said:


> New STO announced today at Basel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

RedVT said:


> Hey gang, not exactly turtle related but does anyone know how I can post smaller pictures? I just use my cell phone camera, is there a setting on the boards or on my phone that I need to adjust so they aren't so large like the one I posted above? Everyone else's pictures are normal sized and look good and then mine come smashing into a thread like the Kool-Aid man. Any help would be appreciated!


Your picture is a normal size on my phone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I plan on wearing this guy tomorrow. This is my first Seiko, with modification. I live on F71 and have a problem with saying no to a Seiko deal. I got this guy for around $140 via Kohl's deal (I think). The chapter ring too-far off for even me. Instead of sending it back, I sent it to NEWW. He fixed the chapter ring and added a domed sapphire crystal. After I got this guy back, I sent him my Samurai , also with a jacked-up chapter ring.


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

mannal said:


> I plan on wearing this guy tomorrow. This is my first Seiko, with modification. I live on F71 and have a problem with saying no to a Seiko deal. I got this guy for around $140 via Kohl's deal (I think). The chapter ring too-far off for even me. Instead of sending it back, I sent it to NEWW. He fixed the chapter ring and added a domed sapphire crystal. After I got this guy back, I sent him my Samurai , also with a jacked-up chapter ring.


oh wow I thought I got a good deal at around 190 from kohls last year. I ended up returning it though because misaligned chapter ring, bad bezel alignment, gritty crown along with bad enough time keeping that I didn't even want to look at it anymore.


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

rcorreale said:


> Your picture is a normal size on my phone.


Thanks rcorreale. It looks fine on my phone as well but if I'm on my PC looking at the boards the pictures I post are HUUUGE, lol. Wonder if I can change a setting in my phone camera so they aren't so large. :/


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

milkham said:


> oh wow I thought I got a good deal at around 190 from kohls last year. I ended up returning it though because misaligned chapter ring, bad bezel alignment, gritty crown along with bad enough time keeping that I didn't even want to look at it anymore.


Looked it up. This was an eBay purchase. It was $247 -20% - $20 eBay Cash = 177.60

$35 for crystal and $35 in labor = $247.60


----------



## chronowc (Nov 28, 2012)

Some new mods to my PADI. DD sapphire and LCBI on coin edge bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Save the Ocean FROM PLASTIC!


----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)

Here's some info on upcoming STO models:

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019...new-sumo-amp-save-the-ocean-great-white-shark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Stantz.Jr (Mar 10, 2019)

[6309] Dial and Hands need replacing, but the coin edge makes it bearable until then.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Been a while since I last posted in the turtle thread. Just got this one from a good friend.










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc_Holliday008 (Aug 31, 2018)

My STO on a black (elite silicon) Barton Band on this Seiko Saturday! Everybody have a good day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> xxx


Great pics, do you have more? This watches oozes out so much charm.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MichaelKG said:


> Great pics, do you have more? This watches oozes out so much charm.


Couple more from today.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

Still besotted with my STO, new pics today. Uncle Seiko Super Oyster bracelet on the way too. b-)


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

KO_81 said:


> Still besotted with my STO, new pics today. Uncle Seiko Super Oyster bracelet on the way too. b-)


Nice pics, KO. Would love to see it when you put it on that Uncle Seiko Super Oyster, I have a STO as well and haven't found the right strap/steel for it yet. I have mine back on the original rubber after trying out a few natos but I don't love it.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

A little Olongapo Jaffy Jurado. Srp777 base: yobokies bubbly boy, lollipop seconds, and white kanji day wheel.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

KO_81 said:


> Still besotted with my STO, new pics today. Uncle Seiko Super Oyster bracelet on the way too. b-)


In my opinion is the best turtle!!

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

RedVT said:


> Nice pics, KO. Would love to see it when you put it on that Uncle Seiko Super Oyster, I have a STO as well and haven't found the right strap/steel for it yet. I have mine back on the original rubber after trying out a few natos but I don't love it.


Thanks and I will do; I'm exactly the same as you trying to find the right strap without much luck at the moment. Let's hope the Oyster is the answer. ;-)


----------



## walknot (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice. Like the coin edge.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

My other STO Turtle


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

RedVT said:


> Nice pics, KO. Would love to see it when you put it on that Uncle Seiko Super Oyster, I have a STO as well and haven't found the right strap/steel for it yet. I have mine back on the original rubber after trying out a few natos but I don't love it.


I prefer the strapcode bracelet for the STO stainless. It doesnt have the thin polished lines of the OEM Seiko. It has solid end links and screw pins instead of push pins.

My black STO has original bracelet and the thin polished line is still there, but at least its blacked out on this one.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 14003605


Whoa, cool shot! Nicely done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

brash47 said:


> I prefer the strapcode bracelet for the STO stainless. It doesnt have the thin polished lines of the OEM Seiko. It has solid end links and screw pins instead of push pins. My black STO has original bracelet and the thin polished line is still there, but at least its blacked out on this one.


That looks great brash, thank you so much for posting! I think that may be the one for me, too. Roadking posted some pics of his stainless STO on an Uncle Seiko z199 a few pages back that also looked really nice, but that one doesn't have solid end links and I think it might taper a bit too much for me. Thanks again man, it looks great.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


Wish I had a turtle tree in my backyard! Fun shots!


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Up close on a sunny day last week.


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

777 on army green today. Felt nice to finally see the sun and get out for a walk up here in the northeast!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Wish I had a turtle tree in my backyard! Fun shots!


It grows right next to my Tuna tree.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Next time someone with a small wrist is asking you for a alternative to the Turtle, here's one:











(That's my SRP775 with Uncle Seiko's Chocolate Bar strap meeting a sweet Pepsi Lady Seiko 4205-014B on her original 17 Z strap.)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105-8119 June '73









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi there,
Wondering if a SRP777 Turtle owner (or similar in current series) could post up some accurate dimensions for me?

Stock outside bezel diameter, mm.
Crystal diameter, mm.

Many thanks!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

sk880 said:


> Hi there,
> Wondering if a SRP777 Turtle owner (or similar in current series) could post up some accurate dimensions for me?
> 
> Stock outside bezel diameter, mm.
> Crystal diameter, mm.











Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Emceemon (Aug 11, 2015)

Roadking1102 said:


> 6105-8119 June '73
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So crisp

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks for the dimensions pic, Bernd!


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 14008043
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Whoa Bernd you came through in a major way. Class act.


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

My vintage turtle collection 🙂


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 14008043
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


I remember this picture from a long time ago!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

studiompd said:


> I remember this picture from a long time ago!


Haha, yes, thank you! I made it three years ago for my SRP775 thread and I remember you from that also. 

So every once in a while when this questions comes up, it's simply *boom* and there it is again. ;-)

While I'm here, I'm sharing some recent pictures:

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle  on US z199









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Roadking1102 said:


> STO turtle  on US z199


Damn Roadking, every time I see your STO on that z199 I like it even more! We talked about the taper with the Turtle case before, what are your thoughts on the hollow end links? Are those anything that should keep one from purchasing it? I'm also considering one of these for a SKX009 that I bought for my youngest son, too, but there aren't any pics of the end links on the Uncle Seiko website.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Haha, yes, thank you! I made it three years ago for my SRP775 thread and I remember you from that also.
> 
> So every once in a while when this questions comes up, it's simply *boom* and there it is again. ;-)
> 
> ...


Good memories! Glad to see you still have the turtle and are st ill posting beautiful photos! I had to let mine go since it wore too big. I had a 6309 7040 for a bit but passed that on also for the same reason. I've toyed with the idea of trying the new mini turtle but haven't yet.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

RedVT said:


> Damn Roadking, every time I see your STO on that z199 I like it even more! We talked about the taper with the Turtle case before, what are your thoughts on the hollow end links? Are those anything that should keep one from purchasing it? I'm also considering one of these for a SKX009 that I bought for my youngest son, too, but there aren't any pics of the end links on the Uncle Seiko website.


The hollow links are not an issue they are finished well and fit great. Will DM you some pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Roadking1102 said:


> The hollow links are not an issue they are finished well and fit great. Will DM you some pics


Cheers, Roadking! Much appreciated.


----------



## BodhiSat (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309-7049 August '87 HK dial on US GL 831









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BodhiSat (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## BodhiSat (Jul 11, 2017)

Duplicate post


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6306-7001 February '78


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Picked up a Squale tropic strap for the STO.


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Ridiculously good looking watch


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Caye said:


> Ridiculously good looking watch
> 
> View attachment 14017673


Is that a Barton canvas strap? Looks awesome!


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

basso4735 said:


> Is that a Barton canvas strap? Looks awesome!


Thank you! Yes it is, and it's very very good indeed, bit of pain to remove those quick release springbars, but you need to do it to install proper (with 1-1.1mm ends) ones so there is no rattling


----------



## twentytwomonk (Apr 29, 2018)

Hey guys, my first post on the board with a question. I just got my third Turtle today, an SRP777 built in January of this year, and I think I have an issue. Has anyone ever had one where the grown grinds a little when screwing it down? I'm trying hard not to take it apart to maintain the water resistance, as this is gonna be my part-time dive watch, but I was curious if anyone has ever had an issue with a bad or gritty crown or tube.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

twentytwomonk said:


> Hey guys, my first post on the board with a question. I just got my third Turtle today, and I think I have an issue. Has anyone ever had one where the grown grinds a little when screwing it down? I'm trying hard not to take it apart to maintain the water resistance, as this is gonna be my part-time dive watch, but I was curious if anyone has ever had an issue with a bad or gritty crown or tube.


Yes, thread some waxed dental floss around the crown tube threads, should help.


----------



## twentytwomonk (Apr 29, 2018)

Excellent idea. Thank you!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Any recommendations for a 2-piece light to medium gray canvas strap that would look good on the blue -773 and take the stock Seiko springbars? I like blue divers on gray nato straps, but want to go 2-piece to keep the case down on my wrist; I think a nato would make the watch sit a little too high.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

BigBluefish said:


> Any recommendations for a 2-piece light to medium gray canvas strap that would look good on the blue -773 and take the stock Seiko springbars? I like blue divers on gray nato straps, but want to go 2-piece to keep the case down on my wrist; I think a nato would make the watch sit a little too high.


The Barton gray canvas should look good. For the price, they are good straps but to be honest I would try to find something a bit thicker to match the feel of the case. I haven't found a great alternative yet.

You can remove the quick release bars but I'm just not sure if the fat bars will fit. I ended up getting a set from Toxic Natos that have the fat tips but skinnier shaft to fit normal straps.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks. I was wondering about those quick release bars and whether the Seiko fat bars would fit.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

BigBluefish said:


> Thanks. I was wondering about those quick release bars and whether the Seiko fat bars would fit.


I just tried and they can be forced in. Not sure I'd recommend it but they do fit very tightly.


----------



## x3avier (Jul 11, 2018)

Caye said:


> Ridiculously good looking watch
> 
> View attachment 14017673


Love it! My SRP777 has stopped me buying watches, I just buy straps now and your shot demonstrates why. It looks good on everything, just pick a strap for the occasion and that's all you need.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Caye said:


> Thank you! Yes it is, and it's very very good indeed, bit of pain to remove those quick release springbars, but you need to do it to install proper (with 1-1.1mm ends) ones so there is no rattling


Did you replace the quick release with the standard issue turtle springs bars or something else?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Rabirnie said:


> Did you replace the quick release with the standard issue turtle springs bars or something else?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Often recommended springbars
twente(o) 22mmx1.78mm STAIR D/F 1.1mm


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

And here it is at last, the STO on an Uncle Seiko Super Oyster with solid end links.

For reference I'm using the thinner of the two spring bars which creates the gap between the end link and next one. The 2.5mm ones are very fiddly to line up, will try again sometime.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I do like my 777.. another thread w/ someone with thin wrists asking if it is too big.. reminded me that my 777 is basically 'mid-sized' on my wrists..








ha...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

atarione said:


> I do like my 777.. another thread w/ someone with thin wrists asking if it is too big.. reminded me that my 777 is basically 'mid-sized' on my wrists..
> 
> View attachment 14021871
> 
> ha...


There aren't many watches you can't wear with a wrist like that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

KO_81 said:


> And here it is at last, the STO on an Uncle Seiko Super Oyster with solid end links.
> 
> For reference I'm using the thinner of the two spring bars which creates the gap between the end link and next one. The 2.5mm ones are very fiddly to line up, will try again sometime.


Just seeing this now, looks great KO! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Rabirnie said:


> Did you replace the quick release with the standard issue turtle springs bars or something else?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like mentioned above. Toxic Nato Slim fats are perfect. I have 3-4 pairs

https://www.toxicnatos.com/products...0mmx1-78mm-double-flanged-with-fat-1-1mm-ends

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## R.Stantz.Jr (Mar 10, 2019)

[SRP779]









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Recently added the srpc95 to my growing turtle collection.
My vintage turtles and reissue ones 🙂


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Strap experimenting


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Great photo.


----------



## jam.on.it (Jun 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jam.on.it said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's tops.


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

Not shown is my 6309.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

My PADI says hi


----------



## kirilshahamov (Mar 20, 2019)

Caye said:


> Strap experimenting
> 
> View attachment 14039345


aah optics 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

Why the heck did I wait so long to get a turtle? This is the most comfortable watch I've ever worn. I don't know if it's the case, the Barton strap, or a combination of the two. I absolutely see more turtles in my future.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## rb1979 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm liking the strap changes and pics, 59yukon. Can't seem to settle on the perfect strap for my STO, was that a black or dark grey nato you posted on the last page? That looked pretty nice.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

RedVT said:


> I'm liking the strap changes and pics, 59yukon. Can't seem to settle on the perfect strap for my STO, was that a black or dark grey nato you posted on the last page? That looked pretty nice.


Thanks.....Gray ToxicNato.


----------



## Camarobill (Apr 30, 2012)

SRPC44 seems to get a lot of wrist time lately.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tuffode (Apr 10, 2019)

My SRP775 comes on Saturday, super excited to get it on wrist. I already got a bunch of NATOs for it!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

basso4735 said:


> .... I would try to find something a bit thicker to match the feel of the case. I haven't found a great alternative yet.


Although not a canvas option, the sailcloth strap from 'iwantastrap.com' is good weight & texture for a dive watch. They're all black with many options on stitching contrast.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## tuffode (Apr 10, 2019)

Just got my Turtle in, first time seeing one in person. It looks amazing. I was worried about it being too big on my wrist, but it is smaller than I expected and is perfect.

(edit: I don't know why it is showing up sideways, the image is straight on my computer)


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Anyone own a samurai? How does the turtle compare? 

Or why buy the turtle over the samurai?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

SRP775 on Barton Canvas













View attachment 14078913


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

abkdt41 said:


> Anyone own a samurai? How does the turtle compare?
> 
> Or why buy the turtle over the samurai?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I had 2 samurais. I thought they were both great watches, but the look was a little hard "edged" for me. The cuts on the watch are very sharp and rigid...and it looks good. Just not my taste.

The turtle feels like its sitting "in" your wrist, I think due to the curved edges on the bottom. The samurai sits "on" the wrist, moving around easier due to the flat back of the watch.

The samurai also felt much larger on my wrist than the turtle does.

Overall I really tried to like the samurai, because they are beautiful watches, but the turtle is a timeless design...as evidenced by the release of the SLA33.

With their latest rereleases over the last couple of years, there was a modern, mid range price model released with them....the sbdc 051 and 061 series.

There was not an accompanying release with the SLA33. I'm going to assume that is due to the Turtle already being on the market.

That's why I personally like the turtle over the samurai.

Here are a couple of wrist shots to show what I'm talking about.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)

abkdt41 said:


> Anyone own a samurai? How does the turtle compare?
> 
> Or why buy the turtle over the samurai?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I own both Turtles and Samurais. I'm not a huge fan of dress watches, but it's good to own something that can pinch hit if the occasion comes up.

The Turtle is a more fun, less formal, all-around watch. The Samurai is a bit more serious - I've worn it to interviews.

I'd get them both if it's in your finances.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

Lake season has arrived!
I just picked up the 777 strap for my 775. Man this thing is nice.


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't own a turtle, they're too big for me, but I'd love to see some more SEIKOs with atrocity dials, like the SRPC23


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

Last week my mum showed me this photo from 1979 when my parents were still dating. I was shocked to see my dad wearing a Turtle, especially when I got my first 6306 a few weeks ago! He's by no means a WIS and doesn't own the watch anymore, but it's so cool to have a photo of the watch we all love from the era of its production on my dad's wrist.

In front is my 1977 6306-7001 which I'm planning on giving to him as a surprise. I think he'll be thrilled!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! I’m lucky to have my fathers old Seiko, but I think giving my father the Seiko back is a better story! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

HarambeeStar said:


> Last week my mum showed me this photo from 1979 when my parents were still dating. I was shocked to see my dad wearing a Turtle, especially when I got my first 6306 a few weeks ago! He's by no means a WIS and doesn't own the watch anymore, but it's so cool to have a photo of the watch we all love from the era of its production on my dad's wrist.
> 
> In front is my 1977 6306-7001 which I'm planning on giving to him as a surprise. I think he'll be thrilled!
> 
> ...


Awesome. Love to see this.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

ChiefJr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this a modded SRP777, or something else? Sapphire, hardlex, or plastic? It has a nice vintage look even though it's a modern prospex.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

patr1ckd said:


> Is this a modded SRP777, or something else? Sapphire, hardlex, or plastic? It has a nice vintage look even though it's a modern prospex.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Thanks!

It's a modded SRP777 with top hat sapphire and coin edge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

ChiefJr said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's a modded SRP777 with top sapphire and coin edge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks really good. Sapphire from CrystalTimes? And where is the coin edge from? I've seen a few for the Turtle, but trying to decided which one I want.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Double Post


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> Looks really good. Sapphire from CrystalTimes? And where is the coin edge from? I've seen a few for the Turtle, but trying to decided which one I want.


The sapphire is from Crystal Times. 
The Coin edge is from OSC (I believe. I had it a while.)

The insert is from LCBI



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

NM156 said:


> I own both Turtles and Samurais. I'm not a huge fan of dress watches, but it's good to own something that can pinch hit if the occasion comes up.
> 
> The Turtle is a more fun, less formal, all-around watch. The Samurai is a bit more serious - I've worn it to interviews.
> 
> ...


I'd also add that I find the fit and finish on the Samurai to be slightly higher due to end link fit. It's the best fitting bracelet I've found on a Seiko yet. They also have more intricate dials. Like you mentioned I found the Turtle to be a more fun watch, even more fun on straps and choosing between the two I'll take the Turtle, but they are both great.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Premise said:


> I'd also add that I find the fit and finish on the Samurai to be slightly higher due to end link fit. It's the best fitting bracelet I've found on a Seiko yet. They also have more intricate dials. Like you mentioned I found the Turtle to be a more fun watch, even more fun on straps and choosing between the two I'll take the Turtle, but they are both great.


I agree. I also think the turtle is more fun on straps. While I like the look of the bracelet, I find that straps give more versatility and easier to change. Plus they are more comfortable to me.

But.... you can always put a Samurai dial in a turtle case. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

ChiefJr said:


> The sapphire is from Crystal Times.
> The Coin edge is from OSC (I believe. I had it a while.)
> 
> The insert is from LCBI
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Grey on grey








..almost didn't make it today, dangerous things are out there!


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

Caye said:


> Grey on grey
> View attachment 14085819


Uncle Seiko Tropic strap? Like it more than the stock?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

HarambeeStar said:


> Last week my mum showed me this photo from 1979 when my parents were still dating. I was shocked to see my dad wearing a Turtle, especially when I got my first 6306 a few weeks ago! He's by no means a WIS and doesn't own the watch anymore, but it's so cool to have a photo of the watch we all love from the era of its production on my dad's wrist.
> 
> In front is my 1977 6306-7001 which I'm planning on giving to him as a surprise. I think he'll be thrilled!
> 
> ...


That will be so cool. He'll love it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenArch (Dec 23, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> I don't own a turtle, they're too big for me, but I'd love to see some more SEIKOs with atrocity dials, like the SRPC23


What does an "atrocity dial" mean?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

HarambeeStar said:


> Last week my mum showed me this photo from 1979 when my parents were still dating. I was shocked to see my dad wearing a Turtle, especially when I got my first 6306 a few weeks ago! He's by no means a WIS and doesn't own the watch anymore, but it's so cool to have a photo of the watch we all love from the era of its production on my dad's wrist.
> 
> In front is my 1977 6306-7001 which I'm planning on giving to him as a surprise. I think he'll be thrilled!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

The "Original".

6306-7001 Feb. '78


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

HarambeeStar said:


> Last week my mum showed me this photo from 1979 when my parents were still dating. I was shocked to see my dad wearing a Turtle, especially when I got my first 6306 a few weeks ago! He's by no means a WIS and doesn't own the watch anymore, but it's so cool to have a photo of the watch we all love from the era of its production on my dad's wrist.
> 
> In front is my 1977 6306-7001 which I'm planning on giving to him as a surprise. I think he'll be thrilled!


I love this story and it's so cool that you're going to give your father this watch. I'm sure he will treasure it.


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

patr1ckd said:


> Uncle Seiko Tropic strap? Like it more than the stock?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Just some cheap ebay silicon, testing for the look


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

this is my turtle reissue, i love it ^_^







zuludiver flat vent


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

HarambeeStar said:


> Last week my mum showed me this photo from 1979 when my parents were still dating. I was shocked to see my dad wearing a Turtle, especially when I got my first 6306 a few weeks ago! He's by no means a WIS and doesn't own the watch anymore, but it's so cool to have a photo of the watch we all love from the era of its production on my dad's wrist.
> 
> In front is my 1977 6306-7001 which I'm planning on giving to him as a surprise. I think he'll be thrilled!
> 
> ...


Such a cool post! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)

Finally found the 5 ring NATO I’ve looking for..


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

NM156 said:


> Finally found the 5 ring NATO I've looking for..


Can you tell me what NATO that is. I'd love to grab one.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)

brash47 said:


> Can you tell me what NATO that is. I'd love to grab one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Longislandwatchdotcom - look for NATO5R-7-SS

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

150m today..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tuffode (Apr 10, 2019)

View attachment SHI_0935.jpg


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

NM156 said:


> Longislandwatchdotcom - look for NATO5R-7-SS
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 minutes later .....ordered!!! Thanks for the info!!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)

brash47 said:


> 2 minutes later .....ordered!!! Thanks for the info!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

Hei. Where can I find a list of all new Seiko Turtle models? I counted 21 models.


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

nets said:


> Hei. Where can I find a list of all new Seiko Turtle models? I counted 21 models.


Hey nets, check out this thread. Pretty sure most all of the new ones are in there somewhere. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/ultimate-seiko-turtle-new-issue-model-number-thread-4737739.html


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

SRP779 on Strapcode Super Oyster 3D


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Guess I should post my 773. The strap is a gray Watch Steward.


----------



## tuffode (Apr 10, 2019)

Back home from a short bike ride in the rain.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Never met a Seiko that didn't require some fixin... so here's a few :


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Never met a Seiko that didn't require some fixin... so here's a few :

View attachment 14113479

View attachment 14113481

View attachment 14113483

View attachment 14113489

View attachment 14113491


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Caye said:


> View attachment 14119369


Lovely-jubbly

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

I asked this in a separate thread of mine but thought to inquire here as well; I purchased the SRPA21 shown on my wrist from a local Macy's store, however when comparing with the original image (below), the text on the very bottom of the dial is different between both watches. Are they separate models from one other? If so, any differences between the two?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

jlatassa said:


> I asked this in a separate thread of mine but thought to inquire here as well; I purchased the SRPA21 shown on my wrist from a local Macy's store, however when comparing with the original image (below), the text on the very bottom of the dial is different between both watches. Are they separate models from one other? If so, any differences between the two?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> ...


Both are exactly same watches, the only difference is your's is SRPA21J and the other one is SRPA21K versions. The only difference is they assembled in different Seiko facilities for different geographical markets.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

pardayan said:


> Both are exactly same watches, the only difference is your's is SRPA21J and the other one is SRPA21K versions. The only difference is they assembled in different Seiko facilities.


That's incorrect, but they are the same watches regardless. His is not the "Made in Japan", or J version, or that's what would be on the dial. Mov't Japan means made for domestic USA distribution.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> That's incorrect, but they are the same watches regardless. His is not the "Made in Japan", or J version, or that's what would be on the dial. Mov't Japan means made for domestic USA distribution.


And there is also a SBDY version too. Has the kanji date wheel.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

Correct . I read the tiny text as "made in japan" but it is mov't japan". Anyway there is no quality difference on watches and it is a coding for different markets as we agreed.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks all!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

mini


----------



## purplecat (Apr 1, 2019)

Officially a Turtle owner as of yesterday and I couldn't be happier! Please allow me to indulge myself with too many photos..









Sent from my RNE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oxbox (May 6, 2019)

First post here, I've been loving mine.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

When the light hits it just right....


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

6306







Marcelo
__________________


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

Turtle PADI Hands on a save the Ocean


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

mms said:


> 6306
> View attachment 14125687
> 
> Marcelo
> __________________


Wowzer! No way that's the original crystal? Is it domed?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival.......for me.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> New arrival.......for me.


Your first Padi ? Very nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

OG turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Your first Padi ? Very nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and yes!


----------



## rybo (Dec 31, 2018)

SRPC23J on the Erika's Originals!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Killer emerald turtle, ive got the same, my fav turtle by far.


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Killer emerald turtle, ive got the same, my fav turtle by far.


Indeed. Of the turtles I own this is my favorite.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

^^congrats on yours!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## moonwalker239 (Jul 25, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


Lovely Padi, I find this dial and hand combo is amazing.


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

I met a friend who had the same model Seiko Turtle Blue Lagoon SRPB11K1. I noticed that we have different date disk. I have EF and my friend EY. Both watches were bought as new, is it possible for one to be opened and changed parts?

Can the owners of their watches in their free time check what date discs are?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

nets said:


> I met a friend who had the same model Seiko Turtle Blue Lagoon SRPB11K1. I noticed that we have different date disk. I have EF and my friend EY. Both watches were bought as new, is it possible for one to be opened and changed parts?
> 
> Can the owners of their watches in their free time check what date discs are?
> 
> ...


They are both fine, bought from different regions.
Its not uncommon for the same seiko model to hae numerous different date wheels.
Roman, Spanish, Arabic, kanji etc depending on what country they are sold.


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

Thank you with an explanation. It seemed to me that the difference was only depending on which model number K1, J1, JDM.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last 2 days.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Does ANYONE know where I can get a black DAY & DATE wheel for my Turtle?


----------



## moonwalker239 (Jul 25, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Last 2 days.


Amazing. Finally can't wait and pulled a trigger on a Padi Turtle. Arriving this weekend. Gonna take it to my Padi open water diving course next week. Perfect combo


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> Does ANYONE know where I can get a black DAY & DATE wheel for my Turtle?


Yes. Go to Ebay and key in this item number into the search: 172755552162
I bought my kanji day wheel from these guys so I know you can trust them. It's a genuine Seiko part in the proper packet etc.
Forgot to add that they do the day wheels as well, although I never bought one of those I'd have no doubt its genuine, especially when you look at what else they list.


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

[QUOTE








[/QUOTE]

Its cool to see Seiko embrace the nicknames given to their watches.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

moonwalker239 said:


> Amazing. Finally can't wait and pulled a trigger on a Padi Turtle. Arriving this weekend. Gonna take it to my Padi open water diving course next week. Perfect combo


Thanks! I like this one more than I thought I would.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

L110BFV said:


> Yes. Go to Ebay and key in this item number into the search: 172755552162
> I bought my kanji day wheel from these guys so I know you can trust them. It's a genuine Seiko part in the proper packet etc.
> Forgot to add that they do the day wheels as well, although I never bought one of those I'd have no doubt its genuine, especially when you look at what else they list.


Thank you! I've actually purchased from them before, so I know for sure they are using genuine products.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello

I have many Seikos and GS, but this is my first turtle. It does qualify as turtle yes?




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

gshock626 said:


>


Old school rubber strap is very cool.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Camarobill (Apr 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Camarobill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one of these. I would like to think this dial and case (faux gold) combination are currently flying under the radar but many years down the road may prove desirable and collectible, or so I hope.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Camarobill (Apr 30, 2012)

Izzy_Does_It said:


> I have one of these. I would like to think this dial and case (faux gold) combination are currently flying under the radar but many years down the road may prove desirable and collectible, or so I hope.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I agree with you sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Long live the turtle! Slav style


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

Samurai Hands on a Turtle


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks fantastic gshock626 - did you bake the dial/hands?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

B1ff_77 said:


> Looks fantastic gshock626 - did you bake the dial/hands?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yup. Hands, hr markers, and date wheel. Work done by a local SoCal guy with IG account @shadowwatchmaker


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! Yup. Hands, hr markers, and date wheel. Work done by a local SoCal guy with IG account @shadowwatchmaker


Like the ninja turtle but without the crazy asking price (thesedays anyway). Very tidy

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

Quick question: has anyone tried a Crafter Blue CB08 strap on an older case? (6306/6309)

Want to see if it’ll work with the vintage pieces. 

Thanks!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Baby turtle









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Turtle, baby.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment June 25.jpg


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Srpc35









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,

Can someone post a pic of a turtle on an 8" wrist please?

I love the classic design but I feel it might look small on my wrist and I hate when that happens.

Thanks_


----------



## dutchroo (May 21, 2019)

aechme said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone post a pic of a turtle on an 8" wrist please?
> 
> ...


Here's the 773 on my 8" wrist...


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

aechme said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone post a pic of a turtle on an 8" wrist please?
> 
> ...


777 on 8" wrist. Picture of Moraine Lake (Banff National Park) in the background.

The turtle fits well on a variety of wrist sizes imo. I have worn watches from 38mm to 48mm the last few years and the turtle at 44mm seems to be my sweet spot for a diver.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

aechme said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone post a pic of a turtle on an 8" wrist please?
> 
> ...


It is a 44.3mm watch. The lugs are amazingly short, which makes it super comfortable for those of us with larger wrists (mine is 7 7/8) and wearable for those with smaller wrists...But it is not a small watch. You will be fine - It will look great on wrist


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Two Tone STO


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Grey watch on a sunny day in Sydney 

Sent from my SM-J250G using Tapatalk


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

stampy1 said:


> Grey watch on a sunny day in Sydney
> 
> Sent from my SM-J250G using Tapatalk


Ah bugger it, upload fail 

Sent from my SM-J250G using Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Question about bracelets:

I own a WJean SKX Super Oyster bracelet w/solid end links that work with fat bars. I see that Uncle Seiko sells SRP end links that look like they would be compatible with this WJean bracelet. Has anyone ever tried this combination? Any reason why it won't work? I'd rather buy a new set of end links rather than a whole new bracelet since I don't intend on using the bracelet for an SKX anytime soon.

Thanks!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


That band with that silver-dialed Turtle is a good look. Well done.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Izzy_Does_It said:


> That band with that silver-dialed Turtle is a good look. Well done.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks!


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Trying to like this Uncle Seiko Razorwire bracelet. Maybe it'll look better on something else. Otherwise taking my work Turtle out for a daylight drive.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


While I've never been a fan of that type of strap, that exact combination makes me want that strap immediately for my 777. Awesome look!!!

Care to share where you got it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> While I've never been a fan of that type of strap, that exact combination makes me want that strap immediately for my 777. Awesome look!!!
> 
> Care to share where you got it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.....custom made canvas from Drunkartstrap.


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

3-1-1 said:


> Two Tone STO
> View attachment 14168075
> 
> View attachment 14168081


This looks really good

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks.....custom made canvas from Drunkartstrap.


Absolutely love it. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donvegas (Apr 16, 2018)

Good price right now on Amazon and had gift card. Couldn't resist


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

I had no idea today was World Turtle Day, but I read it on the internet so it must be true.


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Great white STO ignore the bezel alignment in the off wrist pics these were rushed pics as i removed it from the packaging at the post office 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Turtle time! Looking forward to the holiday weekend!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## donvegas (Apr 16, 2018)

donvegas said:


> Good price right now on Amazon and had gift card. Couldn't resist


2 days on the wrist and the 4R36 has lost 0 seconds. The must have adjusted this one perfectly at the factory. My watchmaker told me that the 4r36 can be a super accurate movement when adjusted


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

I dont know what it is. But everytime I see a brightly colored themed dial it just doesn't do it for me anymore. I use to be all about the colors, but on a dive watch especially I think it makes it look more toyish then a tool. that's just my opinion.

Anyway, still wearing my srpc35 on a bonetto 285. The vanilla smell from a new strap just makes me happy.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

Awesome piece!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Newly arrived Ninja Turtle, just came in today!  Very nice looking, the pop of orange on the minute hand is nice but not too loud, and the case has a matte finish on the top but is polished on the sides.


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

CTSteve said:


> Turtle time! Looking forward to the holiday weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 kinds of awesome


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Aussiehoudini said:


> 5 kinds of awesome


Blue lagoon saying hi








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Right back at ya!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

I now have five turtles, a vintage, a modded, a PADI, a knockoff vintage and a 6105 homage mod.

I think I'm done...I think.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Picked up on sale at an AD yesterday. I've always liked the turtle line, though I have never owned one or even tried one on. A couple of minutes later I was driving home with it on wrist Sigh. 

Sent from S9 Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

New SRP777 on green Uncle Seiko waffle strap with Seiko buckle...


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

ck13 said:


> Picked up on sale at an AD yesterday. I've always liked the turtle line, though I have never owned one or even tried one on. A couple of minutes later I was driving home with it on wrist Sigh.
> 
> Sent from S9 Tapatalk


You don't see the radiant blue dial posted all that often. It flys under the radar but I like it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Hoping for some help here:

I just recently purchased another Turtle (After selling mine a few years ago and regretting it) and I'm wanting to do a few mods to it but am a little confused as to what my best route would be for what I'm after.

What I want: Coin edge bezel, flat sapphire crystal (preferably reuse the original bezel insert if there is a safe way to remove it from the stock bezel, otherwise use a lumed ceramic insert from DLW).

Coin edge bezel from Crystaltimes, Flat Crystal from DLW.

Now, I would like to have a seamless transition from bezel insert to crystal seeing as I will be using a flat crystal. Will these parts I've listed work with each other to achieve a smooth transition? DLW website listing for the lumed ceramic insert says in order to avoid having a step/uneven transition, to use their double dome sapphire OR their flat sapphire.

Can anyone offer me some insight into how I can best achieve this mod with the parts available?

Thanks so much for any help...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## crying_freeman (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Camarobill (Apr 30, 2012)

gshock626 said:


>


Very nice! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

*Need Seiko Gurus Help*

Before I start new thread, I wanted to ask here first. 
Does anyone have the part number or know where I can source the SRPC49 second hand.

I just need the second hand. The photo is just for reference.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Loving the Jubilee









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Original Turtle 1985


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

new GL831


----------



## DKaplan (Jun 6, 2019)

In 2017 took a trip to Morocco. Hiked up the high atlas mountains with this watch. Here is a pic of it in the Sahara desert.


----------



## DKaplan (Jun 6, 2019)

In 2017 took a trip to Morocco. Hiked up the high atlas mountains with this watch. Here is a pic of it in the Sahara desert. 
View attachment 14210589


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Finally found a seller with a brand new SRPC23J1 that wasn't completely price gouged. So I snagged it since it was the last one. They're getting difficult to find, so I figured it was time to grab one now. Looking forward to getting it in and seeing that sunburst grey dial in person. 

While I wait though, I need to finish modding the SRP775. 

Not sure if I'm going to mod the SRPC23J1 but, I do have some ideas brewing. 

Will post when it arrives in about a week - week 1/2.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Unmodified SRP777, except for the black RAF style strap.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

gshock626 said:


>


Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert (LCBI) or DLW insert?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

AndrwTNT said:


> Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert (LCBI) or DLW insert?


Both. Haha. It's a lumed ceramic bezel insert from DLW.


----------



## StevOOO (Jan 19, 2013)

First Seiko in 5 years after having my Orange Monster stolen. Received yesterday and fitted to wrist today:









The OM was more of a fad purchase. I didn't know what Seikos I liked so went with something out there. I didn't really mind it but I wasn't bothered enough to replace it when it was stolen.

This SRP775J1 is great. Fits my smaller wrists better than the OM and is understated but interesting at the same time. The gold is not cheesy and for the most part the bezel looks yellow or copper.

I do also like the jade sumo but feel its going to wear much larger than this. I think it went with the right one for my return.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

gshock626 said:


> Both. Haha. It's a lumed ceramic bezel insert from DLW.


Thanks!

I just realized how confusing that question must sound since the one brand is named "Lumed Ceramic Bezel Inserts" and DLW carries a 'lumed ceramic bezel insert' lol. I prefer the the looks of the DLW one though.


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

*Re: Need Seiko Gurus Help*

Seiko SRPC49K1

Second hand - 3AX125F2AEX
Minute hand - 2FX125FCBEY
Hour hand - 1FH090FABEN


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I know most wont like this look but, to me this makes the turtle feel and look more toolish. It is only like this because I am still waiting on parts to arrive but, I cant stop wearing it. Its such a nice watch. I've had many Turtles in the past, and every time I sell, I regret it. So Im happy to have another one, and with the SRPC23J1 on the way, Im sure it will fuel my want for another one. In fact, Im thinking of getting one more Turtle and modding it as well, but leaving off the bezel completely like you see my SRP775 that I am wearing today. This look just does it for me. Again, I know not for most but, its simple and clean looking.


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

*Re: Need Seiko Gurus Help*



nets said:


> Seiko SRPC49K1
> 
> Second hand - 3AX125F2AEX
> Minute hand - 2FX125FCBEY
> Hour hand - 1FH090FABEN


thank you so much Sir. I had given up hope


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> I know most wont like this look but, to me this makes the turtle feel and look more toolish. It is only like this because I am still waiting on parts to arrive but, I cant stop wearing it. Its such a nice watch. I've had many Turtles in the past, and every time I sell, I regret it. So Im happy to have another one, and with the SRPC23J1 on the way, Im sure it will fuel my want for another one. In fact, Im thinking of getting one more Turtle and modding it as well, but leaving off the bezel completely like you see my SRP775 that I am wearing today. This look just does it for me. Again, I know not for most but, its simple and clean looking.
> 
> View attachment 14212369


It would be interesting to see what it looks like with a plain (clean) bezel.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> I know most wont like this look but, to me this makes the turtle feel and look more toolish. It is only like this because I am still waiting on parts to arrive but, I cant stop wearing it. Its such a nice watch. I've had many Turtles in the past, and every time I sell, I regret it. So Im happy to have another one, and with the SRPC23J1 on the way, Im sure it will fuel my want for another one. In fact, Im thinking of getting one more Turtle and modding it as well, but leaving off the bezel completely like you see my SRP775 that I am wearing today. This look just does it for me. Again, I know not for most but, its simple and clean looking.
> 
> View attachment 14212369


I'm struggling to see how removing a timing bezel makes it look more toolish, you've removed the main tool feature from it, that doesn't make any sense. But then, you are called WeirdGuy after all. :think:


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

New STO Great White, thanks to the Halifax Watch Co. Full kit, including the large Prospex box.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

mannal said:


> New STO Great White, thanks to the Halifax Watch Co. Full kit, including the large Prospex box.


Thanks for posting

Looks amazing

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

My Turtles


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

Holy cow I need one


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

As soon as I received my SRP775 last week, the first thing I did was take the bracelet off and put it on an Uncle Seiko rubber strap. Well, last night I decided I wanted to try the bracelet. So I sized it up and put it on. I have to say, it wears really well on the bracelet; not only in comfort but, looks as well. Not sure I will keep it on the bracelet long, as I liked it a lot on the rubber strap but, we'll see.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> I'm struggling to see how removing a timing bezel makes it look more toolish, you've removed the main tool feature from it, that doesn't make any sense. But then, you are called WeirdGuy after all. :think:


I dont use bezels to time anything. Never have. I know how to keep track of time without them. I do understand their purpose but, I do not need them. I like the sterile look. But like you pointed out, I am the "WeirdGuy".b-)


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

After a month tumbling through Germany's mail system and then the beautiful, always-reliable US Customs and Border Patrol staffed by our nation's finest (heavy sarcasm), I have finally received my EU-only limited edition Prospex "Dawn Grey" Turtle (SRPD01K1). I've misplaced my pin-and-collar sizing tool so it's on the accompanying special grey rubber for now.


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

*Re: Need Seiko Gurus Help*


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

Anyone got a vintage Turtle?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## vedet (Jan 8, 2014)

Padi Turtle on the Strapcode Angus Jubilee









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

View attachment 14228063


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

Premise said:


>


Very nice shot of your turtle!


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

Premise said:


>


Very nice shot of your turtle!


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

Let's me show off two of my favorite 














Turtle and Sami


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

fri`


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

My SRPC23J1 is out for delivery today. Really looking forward to seeing the dial in person. I hear that pics just do not do it justice.


----------



## Hitman101 (Oct 21, 2017)

My SRPC23K1 Silver Surfer.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Removed the bezel. Trying to figure out what mods to do. Took the bracelet off without sizing it and put it on the Uncle Seiko strap.


----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

Is there any major difference between SBDY015 (JDM) vs SRP777 in terms of quality? Buying one tomorrow. Need your opinion.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

my 2 turtles


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Just arrived last week... SBDY013










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitman101 (Oct 21, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> Removed the bezel. Trying to figure out what mods to do. Took the bracelet off without sizing it and put it on the Uncle Seiko strap.


You should get one of these my friend.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/THE-SRP-SI...113008?hash=item4687af2470:g:dssAAOSwUu9bxwP3


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

skyboss_4evr said:


> Just arrived last week... SBDY013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Handsome indeed. I haven't seen many of these posted. Would you say it's a keeper?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

WeirdGuy said:


> Removed the bezel. Trying to figure out what mods to do. Took the bracelet off without sizing it and put it on the Uncle Seiko strap.


Dear God stop removing the bezels from these poor turtles! Think i can see a teardrop inside the crystal 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Modded my newly acquired SRPC23J1. Matte black bezel, blue sapphire bezel insert, black MM hands and an Uncle Seiko retro strap. Still have the new sapphire crystal and signed crown that I am waiting on.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

stgz49 said:


> Is there any major difference between SBDY015 (JDM) vs SRP777 in terms of quality? Buying one tomorrow. Need your opinion.


the SBDY has a japanese day wheel, which is cool. i assume the "J and K" nonsense carries over to these, and will assume that some people will say that the SBDY's are made in better factories or Japanese factories, with better QC, machining, finishing etc... for me i assume it's all made in the same factories and none being in Japan.

basically a really long way for me to say, imo, i don't think they are "higher quality" than the SRP's. but the japanese day disc is a cool option to have, so that's actually what i'd opt for. they weren't out when the SRP first hit (late 2015?), but if they were, i would have gone for one.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

New arrival....


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Handsome indeed. I haven't seen many of these posted. Would you say it's a keeper?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Actually, I currently have it for sale on Seiko Passion Marketplace on Facebook.

I really wanted to love this watch... and I DO love the dial/color, sadly, I just don't care for the case shape on my wrist. But since it hasn't gotten any bites, I'm trying to convince myself to keep it and enjoy it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vedet (Jan 8, 2014)

Does anyone know where to get a 50/50 pepsi insert? 

So half red/half blue 

Thx


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 14232999


Really love this strap combo.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m5


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

2 new turtles...

LE green turtle 1800 pcs.
SE black gold turtle.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice! Doesn't the black/gold Turtle come exclusively on a bracelet?


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

anrex said:


> m5


Really digging this model! Actually looks great on the sailcloth strap!


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Grey beauty


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

jovani said:


>


Stunning dial in sunlight. Debating this Vs the new model.


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

jovani said:


>


Stunning dial in sunlight. Debating this Vs the new model.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

My STO ,definately a summer watch ,


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Wlover said:


> 2 new turtles...
> 
> LE green turtle 1800 pcs.
> SE black gold turtle.
> ...


These look fantastic, the green one looks the bomb, love the yellow highlights.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ooshaugh1 said:


> Stunning dial in sunlight. Debating this Vs the new model.


I'm waiting New model


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Inspired by iwhelan's pictures I purchased the green Uncle Seiko waffle, very pleased with it.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow! Enjoy it, it's a great combination that gives the watch a fun style I think. 

Cheers!


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hate to do this but a year-ish ago when sizing my turtle bracelet the bone head jeweler lost 3 of my collars. They denied it and said they didn’t loose them. Long story short, I’m wondering if anyone would be willing to part w some collars so I can wear my bracelet. Pm if you’re willing. Thanks!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w-*


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

anrex said:


> w-*


Looks ace. Especially the insert. Can't wait for my incoming SBDY015 to arrive - currently at customs, and I'm waiting for a lovely letter requesting funds to arrive any day now!

K


----------



## Hitman101 (Oct 21, 2017)

Peternincompoop1 said:


> Hate to do this but a year-ish ago when sizing my turtle bracelet the bone head jeweler lost 3 of my collars. They denied it and said they didn't loose them. Long story short, I'm wondering if anyone would be willing to part w some collars so I can wear my bracelet. Pm if you're willing. Thanks!


https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/place-order-spare-seiko-monster-pins-collars-360607.html

TLDR, if you call or email seiko customer service they can give you some pins and collars for free.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Finally got round to picking up a strapcode super jubilee for my 23. Much lighter than the endmill style I've dabbled with in the past, and looks like a proper seiko now 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

Strap really compliments the watch.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Does that new gold/black one have different, much _thicker_ indices than the typical SRPs?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

B1ff_77 said:


> Finally got round to picking up a strapcode super jubilee for my 23. Much lighter than the endmill style I've dabbled with in the past, and looks like a proper seiko now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My new SRPC23J1 says hello.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th+-`


----------



## anthonybkny (May 18, 2011)

Save the ocean


----------



## Camarobill (Apr 30, 2012)

anthonybkny said:


> Save the ocean
> View attachment 14247679


Love that one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

STO on DAS


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_6339.jpg


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

B1ff_77 said:


> Finally got round to picking up a strapcode super jubilee for my 23. Much lighter than the endmill style I've dabbled with in the past, and looks like a proper seiko now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just ordered that same bracelet from Marc for my PADI Turtle that's due to be delivered Monday.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 14253203


ok, the strap.... lay it on us.....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> ok, the strap.... lay it on us.....


George's Straps elastic NATO:

https://georgesstraps.com/collections/marine-nationale-elastic-nato-strap


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My classy SRPC23


----------



## LastActionJoe (Jul 19, 2017)

Recently got the SRP777, anyone have these on an Erika's Original?

The stock rubber is really comfortable, but not so attractive imo, so I'm not sure what I'm looking for yet.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

LastActionJoe said:


> Recently got the SRP777, anyone have these on an Erika's Original?
> 
> The stock rubber is really comfortable, but not so attractive imo, so I'm not sure what I'm looking for yet.


I like mine on an uncle seiko waffle strap the best.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

LastActionJoe said:


> Recently got the SRP777, anyone have these on an Erika's Original?
> 
> The stock rubber is really comfortable, but not so attractive imo, so I'm not sure what I'm looking for yet.


The turtle wears really well on the Bonetto Cinturini 284 rubber and looks all the part. Very reasonably priced as well. Takes the fat spring bars too, no problem.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> The turtle wears really well on the Bonetto Cinturini 284 rubber and looks all the part. Very reasonably priced as well. Takes the fat spring bars too, no problem.


+1 for the BC 284. Most comfortable watch/strap combo I own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I just ordered that same bracelet from Marc for my PADI Turtle that's due to be delivered Monday.


I like it a lot. Plenty of heft so no flopping around or rattling, but doesn't feel like a lead weight strapped to your wrist. Also looks cool

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## emerlin (Feb 18, 2012)

Canvas Straps?

I have seen many great looking canvas straps. I would like to pick up a couple. What vendors do you recommend? 

I really like some of the the leather/canvas combos. I have seen some of the DAS Drunk Art Straps but seems these are not available.

Thanks in advance for any/all help.


----------



## emerlin (Feb 18, 2012)

double post - please delete


----------



## LastActionJoe (Jul 19, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> The turtle wears really well on the Bonetto Cinturini 284 rubber and looks all the part. Very reasonably priced as well. Takes the fat spring bars too, no problem.


I like how clean that looks. With the Erikas though I was thinking a black strap with the lumed stripe, and brushed hardware. I believe it would accentuate the "tool watch" aspect of the turtle, and make the whole thing look more fun with the lume.
I'm just apprehensive about dropping almost 60 dollaroos on one. Although it's a dive watch, I really enjoy the more Tool watch feel and look. Plus its probably the strap Id get if I had my grail, a speedy.

Thanks for the input! I'll still checkout that strap.


----------



## emerlin (Feb 18, 2012)

JRMARTINS said:


> Where did you get that strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does anyone know what strap this is?










not my pic.... from that post


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

LastActionJoe said:


> I like how clean that looks. With the Erikas though I was thinking a black strap with the lumed stripe, and brushed hardware. I believe it would accentuate the "tool watch" aspect of the turtle, and make the whole thing look more fun with the lume.
> I'm just apprehensive about dropping almost 60 dollaroos on one. Although it's a dive watch, I really enjoy the more Tool watch feel and look. Plus its probably the strap Id get if I had my grail, a speedy.
> 
> Thanks for the input! I'll still checkout that strap.


Thus far I've only ordered one Erika MN (Original with white stripe) for my MM300 that's 20mm lugs. I'm able to fine tune a perfect fit, and the heavy watch head balances perfectly on my flat 6.75" wrist. The watch hugs my wrist in a way I'm hardly aware it's on.

My next Erika MN for my PADI Turtle will likely be either a Trident or Black Ops, maybe solid color without a stripe at all.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

LastActionJoe said:


> Recently got the SRP777, anyone have these on an Erika's Original?
> 
> The stock rubber is really comfortable, but not so attractive imo, so I'm not sure what I'm looking for yet.


Look at Uncle Seiko Waffle or Classic GL831; the latter supposed to be incredibly comfortable. I rotate a US Waffle on my MM300.


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

anrex said:


> w-*


What strap is this?


----------



## k2parkstar (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone here have a wrist 8” or greater? I’d love to see how one of these would look on my big 8.5 wrist. The case is large enough but I’m worried the dial still may look to small.


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

SRP773j on DAL1BP vented strap under different light conditions. Really like how the blue insert and grayish dial looks. A nice change from the usual black dial black insert combination.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## emerlin (Feb 18, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


>


Very nice - what strap is this?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

emerlin said:


> Very nice - what strap is this?


Thanks,........Vintage olive drab canvas from Drunkartstrap.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks,........Vintage olive drab canvas from Drunkartstrap.


How does one order from Drunk Art Straps? I've messaged him twice via his Instagram page going on two weeks now and no reply. Pretty rude if you ask me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> How does one order from Drunk Art Straps? I've messaged him twice via his Instagram page going on two weeks now and no reply. Pretty rude if you ask me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure it's states his books are closed and not taking orders as he's so far behind.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Just received and mounted a Strapcode Super Jubilee bracelet on my recently acquired PADI Turtle. I think Long Island Watch calls it the Super J "Louis" maybe due to pushback from Rolex.

Sizing took patience by using hot water from the bathroom faucet and a 1.4mm jewelers screwdriver. Able to fine tune a perfect fit. Thanks @Galaga for telling me to buy the "Louis" on my PADI Turtle rather than the thicker "Angus" with the larger clasp.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Just received and mounted a Strapcode Super Jubilee bracelet on my recently acquired PADI Turtle. I think Long Island Watch calls it the Super J "Louis" maybe due to pushback from Rolex.
> 
> Sizing took patience by using hot water from the bathroom faucet and a 1.4mm jewelers screwdriver. Able to fine tune a perfect fit. Thanks @Galaga for telling me to buy the "Louis" on my PADI Turtle rather than the thicker "Angus" with the larger clasp.


Looks excellent. I like my turtle PADI more than some of my Swiss watches.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Looks excellent. I like my turtle PADI more than some of my Swiss watches.


Thanks. IMO the PADI Turtle hits a higher level than the SKX and was able to buy mine on one of Macy's special discounts for only a C note more than a SKX009. As you can see in the side shot the PADI hugs my flat 6.75" wrist in a good way.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Removed


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Walked past the Seiko store today and this was in the window. I've humming and hawing for ages on it. I wanted to buy it as a gift for my Son for a future very special occasion. My main concern was what if they aren't around in a few years, or extremely hard to get. Seeing it in the flesh finally made up my mind. My credit card is squealing.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Got this from a WUS member a couple days ago. This is my favorite turtle by far and not too common yet as far as I've been seeing.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

LE and SE









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Sporting my two-tone STO today


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Finally finished with my first mod ever
Yobokies coin edge bezel and insert










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

brash47 said:


> Got this from a WUS member a couple days ago. This is my favorite turtle by far and not too common yet as far as I've been seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

brash47 said:


> Got this from a WUS member a couple days ago. This is my favorite turtle by far and not too common yet as far as I've been seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Aussiehoudini said:


> Walked past the Seiko store today and this was in the window. I've humming and hawing for ages on it. I wanted to buy it as a gift for my Son for a future very special occasion. My main concern was what if they aren't around in a few years, or extremely hard to get. Seeing it in the flesh finally made up my mind. My credit card is squealing.
> View attachment 14259287


Just ordered mine today. So excited. You going to leave on the bracelet or something else?


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Recently acquired !









I don't know why the pic disappeared !


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

So glad I took the extra time to remove the bezel insert from the OEM bezel. I love the turtle in its original state, but wanted the coin edge bezel and Kanji wheel. I think It's exactly how I've always wanted it.

Also added the 'flangeless' spring bars from ToxicNatos.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

AndrwTNT said:


> So glad I took the extra time to remove the bezel insert from the OEM bezel. I love the turtle in its original state, but wanted the coin edge bezel and Kanji wheel. I think It's exactly how I've always wanted it.
> 
> Also added the 'flangeless' spring bars from ToxicNatos.


Looks great! Cant beat the simple mods. The stock bezel is the only weakness for me - tho I do sometimes wish the crystal was bevelled like the SKX

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## EddieTheBeast (Jun 26, 2019)

Time4Playnow said:


> New arrival....
> 
> View attachment 14234717
> 
> ...


Congratulations - looks great! How are you finding it?

It's too similar in colour to my Blue Lagoon to get myself - but really another stunner!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Hitman101 said:


> You should get one of these my friend.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/THE-SRP-SI...113008?hash=item4687af2470:g:dssAAOSwUu9bxwP3


I've thought about this. I will probably order one just to see how it looks.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

SRPD21

https://seikousa.com/products/srpd2...UN7T1T8DAK&trk_sid=P9Q17M9MSLPP00N76DF8CSB1A4

Available for purchase now...at least new for me since I just got an email on it lol.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

B1ff_77 said:


> Looks great! Cant beat the simple mods. The stock bezel is the only weakness for me - tho I do sometimes wish the crystal was bevelled like the SKX
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks! I agree, the stock bezel has always held the look of the watch back (IMO). At least the Crystal Times -or maybe the DLW?- crystal for the SRP is slightly beveled from what I remember. Time will tell if I swap to one of those also. I'm really enjoying it right now though!


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

STO great white









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Anyone here with experience reinstalling the stock Seiko OEM bracelet on their Turtle ? If so any advice on doing so, I'm having a difficult time ! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

CV50 said:


> Anyone here with experience reinstalling the stock Seiko OEM bracelet on their Turtle ? If so any advice on doing so, I'm having a difficult time !
> 
> Thanks in advance


A small enough spring bar tool is helpful, those Seiko fat bars are good but they lack much of a grip point to pull them back for sneaking them in.

What's the issue exactly?


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

If you depress one end of the spring bar it pushes out the other end, it's as if you need 3 hands. Kinda stressed about it, had a canvas strap on it & would like to go back to bracelet. The end links are tight so there is no wiggling it in. Help please !


----------



## Plagueis (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Viewed both at a store in Sydney and I preferred the one on the left. The STO gave the effect that the crystal was scratched.


----------



## Kelevra77 (Sep 9, 2013)

Got it 2 days ago, wanted a turtle since i saw the Padi version, but figured it would be too big on the wrist. Waited for a smaller version, but did not like it. And then this one came out... HAD to have it. And it turns out, the lug to lug makes it work :-!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy Friday!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

Hei.
Does anyone know where I can buy a new Seiko SRPA85 Costco watch?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

nets said:


> Hei.
> Does anyone know where I can buy a new Seiko SRPA85 Costco watch?


There are a few on ebay but unless you really want the bracelet, you might as well get the SRP779. Same watch but it comes on a strap, is easier to find, and costs much less.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=srpa85&_sacat=0&_sop=15

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...mCondition=1000&LH_BIN=1&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

double post. apologies!


----------



## lawrencepassmore (Jun 23, 2019)

Sla033


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok so I had a bizarre thing happen, and I recall a similar thing many years ago with a Strapcode end link and one SKX.

I swap my Strapcode Super Jubilee between my two Turtles often...SRP777 and PADI...last night, one side of the springbar would not seat. And I mean AT ALL. 

Got four different springbars to make sure it wasn't the one. Then swapped lug locations. It was the end link. 

This one corner all of a sudden would not seat. 

Has anyone else had this happen? Where it used to fit perfectly and swapping them out never caused an issue and then all of a sudden 'BLAMMO', nope?

It took me an hour, lost all patience, taught the dogs a few new curse words, wife gently falling asleep listening to me foul-mouthing a watch......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Ok so I had a bizarre thing happen, and I recall a similar thing many years ago with a Strapcode end link and one SKX.
> 
> I swap my Strapcode Super Jubilee between my two Turtles often...SRP777 and PADI...last night, one side of the springbar would not seat. And I mean AT ALL.
> 
> ...


Try using a sewing needle to nudge the spring bar end into the lug hole. Works for me when its stuck like that. If I understand your issue...

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Try using a sewing needle to nudge the spring bar end into the lug hole. Works for me when its stuck like that. If I understand your issue...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


That's actually close to what I used - great suggestion. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## dutch0311 (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's a mod I did a little while back...


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


The Turtle just looks complete when it's on a nato for some reason... My favorite. Lately mines been on a Zulu and it just gives it that extra "dive-y" feel.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

SBDY015


----------



## LastActionJoe (Jul 19, 2017)

Plagueis said:


> View attachment 14267323


My goodness, do all those have kanji date wheels?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Caught the sun today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello July


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

SBDY015


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

Kudos on the shot. Looks great


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

What orange strap is that?


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

The orange strap looks great. Nice photo!


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i hate when it takes seeing a photo to realize there's new dings on a watch. =\ haha. never noticed all that jazz by 31 on the bezel... oh well...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

On nylon


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a Strapcode question. 

I've used the original Super Jubilee for a while. The end links don't protrude that far. With the new 3D version of all of them (Jubilee and Oyster), is there a difference in the lug to lug length (end link tip to end link tip)?

Old versus new. Can't tell from pics. 

Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joedel (Aug 24, 2007)

Green turtle


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I just got the SRPD21. I've never had a problem with seiko pins and collars until I got this watch, just wtf. That is the most stupid design ever and I don't feel confident that the bracelet won't fall apart while I'm wearing it. All other Seikos I've had have one collar and a straight pin the same at both ends, the collar drops into the inner link and you push the pin through, it's easy. This thing, if I did it correctly, you need to put the collar in one end of the outer link, then push this pin through that is thicker at one end (like it has an attached collar on it) from the other side, and get them to push together. First impressions though are it's a nice watch, honestly I think the bezel action feels very cheap though.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

joedel said:


> Green turtle


Which bezel have you installed on that watch? Looks nice.


----------



## joedel (Aug 24, 2007)

iwhelan said:


> Which bezel have you installed on that watch? Looks nice.


Purchased from dagaz watch

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Summertime and the livin's easy


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Well, after many weeks of waiting on parts (some were returned to the sender by Customs, so I had to have new ones sent back to me), my gilt SRP775 is finally done. Below is a list of what I did.

- Double-Domed sapphire crystal from CrystalTimes
- bezel from One-Second-Closer 
- gilt cathedral hands from DLW 
- black Kanji day wheel and black date wheel (Yobokies for the date wheel and eBay for the day wheel)
- ceramic bezel insert from DLW
- retro rubber strap from Uncle Seiko
- matte black chapter ring from One-Second-Closer

I have one more mod to do but, its still out of stock.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> Well, after many weeks of waiting on parts (some were returned to the sender by Customs, so I had to have new ones sent back to me), my gilt SRP775 is finally done. Below is a list of what I did.
> 
> - Double-Domed sapphire crystal from CrystalTimes
> - bezel from One-Second-Closer
> ...


Very nice!

I was on the fence about modding my 775 or my 777. Went with the 777.

Almost sold the 775 now I want to mod it too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

ChiefJr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one looks great.

Where is the insert from?
Is the top hat from Crystaltimes?


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

AndrwTNT said:


> This one looks great.
> 
> Where is the insert from?
> Is the top hat from Crystaltimes?


Thanks!

Yes, Crystal Times top hat and the insert is from LCBI. I can't remember where The coin edge is from.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

clyde_frog said:


> I just got the SRPD21. I've never had a problem with seiko pins and collars until I got this watch, just wtf. That is the most stupid design ever and I don't feel confident that the bracelet won't fall apart while I'm wearing it. All other Seikos I've had have one collar and a straight pin the same at both ends, the collar drops into the inner link and you push the pin through, it's easy. This thing, if I did it correctly, you need to put the collar in one end of the outer link, then push this pin through that is thicker at one end (like it has an attached collar on it) from the other side, and get them to push together. First impressions though are it's a nice watch, honestly I think the bezel action feels very cheap though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Not sure if this was covered before - but has anyone ever commented on the fact that Seiko changed the caseback markings on the SRPD21 from "Air Diver's 200m" (as in older Turtles) to "Diver's Watch 200m"? You can see it in pictures on SeikoUSA.com as well.

Just thought that was a random fun fact.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Impulse said:


> Not sure if this was covered before - but has anyone ever commented on the fact that Seiko changed the caseback markings on the SRPD21 from "Air Diver's 200m" (as in older Turtles) to "Diver's Watch 200m"? You can see it in pictures on SeikoUSA.com as well.
> 
> Just thought that was a random fun fact.


Not sure where, but I had read something about a caseback Diver's/Air Diver's change.


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

Cowabunga!!

You know its fun-time when Batman meets Turtle.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Impulse said:


> Not sure if this was covered before - but has anyone ever commented on the fact that Seiko changed the caseback markings on the SRPD21 from "Air Diver's 200m" (as in older Turtles) to "Diver's Watch 200m"? You can see it in pictures on SeikoUSA.com as well.
> 
> Just thought that was a random fun fact.


maybe that's something new; what i remember hearing about recently was that 007's were now coming out with a new caseback that said AIR DIVER'S instead of Scuba. someone posted asking about it and i think returned it thinking it could be fake, when it's just a minor update to the newer batches...


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Expert timing device










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Just arrived from another great WUS member! Perfect condition the strapcode jubilee looks great!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

A souvenir from my trip to California (San Diego and LA). Quite suitable I think being it's a Save the Ocean model and I spent quite a bit of time in the ocean while there. I headed out there hoping to get one as I liked them but would've rather have bought one there as a souvenir than bought one at home, and it was cheaper too. Didn't see them in local shops in SD so ordered it for $375 from Island watch whilst there (£298). It's really nice, I still prefer the Samurai and would have bought that instead but I just couldn't justify buying another Samurai, I think it was silly enough buying yet another watch nevermind a different coloured version of the same thing.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm back! Sold my Padi a few months ago and just got another. Won't be selling again!


----------



## PSILVA (Oct 30, 2018)

basso4735 said:


> I'm back! Sold my Padi a few months ago and just got another. Won't be selling again!


Which strap is it?


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

PSILVA said:


> Which strap is it?


That's a gray canvas from Barton.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

The lake. The tall pines. The hammock. The turtle. Life is good!!!!









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Gin o'clock









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

A lume shot of my 773, because why not.



timetellinnoob said:


> Impulse said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if this was covered before - but has anyone ever commented on the fact that Seiko changed the caseback markings on the SRPD21 from "Air Diver's 200m" (as in older Turtles) to "Diver's Watch 200m"? You can see it in pictures on SeikoUSA.com as well.
> ...


Yep, that was the discussion regarding a seller who was offering an SKX007"P" variant, which had the "Air Diver's" designation on the case back. I think the jury's still out on that one.

The STO^3 turtle's new caseback designation ("Diver's Watch 200m" vs the previous models' "Air Diver's 200m"), however, is a separate issue. Also, it has yet to be covered.....anywhere really...not by online review vids or even here on WUS. For a pretty detail-oriented hobby as this, I'm surprised no one else picked it up.

An insignificant change, but a change nonetheless.

You can see it here @9:01


----------



## Hitman101 (Oct 21, 2017)

Modded my Silver Surfer Turtle with a Dr.Seikostain Atlas bezel and a sapphire lumed bezel insert from LCBI. Scratched up one corner of my case doing it though but I feel it adds a bit of character to the watch.

Sorry for the blurry lume shot.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I put the SRPC23J1 on the bracelet for the first time. It actually looks really good. Will wear it like this for a bit.


----------



## cmar-ireland (Nov 6, 2011)

Can anyone help identifying this strap on a Padi turtle?









Thanks


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

cmar-ireland said:


> Can anyone help identifying this strap on a Padi turtle?
> 
> View attachment 14293895
> 
> ...


Looks like a waffle from monsterwatches

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cmar-ireland (Nov 6, 2011)

B1ff_77 said:


> Looks like a waffle from monsterwatches


And so it is, thanks !

https://www.monsterwatches.eu/product/waffle22/


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

I do love a turtle 









Sent from my SM-J250G using Tapatalk


----------



## waldo98 (Mar 6, 2011)

Saying Hi on Grey Turtle Tuesday!


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

waldo98 said:


> Saying Hi on Grey Turtle Tuesday!


Superb piece. With one of THE great Seiko dials, this watch flies under the radar big-time. I love mine. Agonized between this and the 777, and am very happy with my choice 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Glad to contribute my turtle. This is a 1979 6306 model with "MSST 1979-80" dial script. MSST refers to the McMurdo Sound Sediment and Tectonic study which took part in Antarctica from roughly 1978-1980.

It is unknown how many of these watches were made, but from my research so far it sounds like ten or less. These watches were given to senior members of the research team by Dr. Tetsuya Torii, who ran the privately funded Japan Polar Research Association. This study was a joint effort between Japan, New Zealand and the US.









Here is a bit more detailed view of the watch and some of the wear and tear it has seen over the years.









And a close-up of the "MSST" dial text.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

One more day for this one, but looks like my trial and error regulation was very successful.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> One more day for this one, but looks like my trial and error regulation was very successful.


Tell us more


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

tunel passage


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

MonFreets87 said:


> Glad to contribute my turtle. This is a 1979 6306 model with "MSST 1979-80" dial script. MSST refers to the McMurdo Sound Sediment and Tectonic study which took part in Antarctica from roughly 1978-1980.
> 
> It is unknown how many of these watches were made, but from my research so far it sounds like ten or less. These watches were given to senior members of the research team by Dr. Tetsuya Torii, who ran the privately funded Japan Polar Research Association. This study was a joint effort between Japan, New Zealand and the US.
> 
> ...


A Special Edition of sorts. Very nice and great back story.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

trameline said:


> Tell us more


Out of the box it ran great at +4 or 5 s/d. I sent it off to have the chapter ring aligned as it was bugging me. When I got it back for whatever reason it was about -6 or 7 s/d slow. I hate slow watches so thru trial and error got it back to about +4 s/d looks like.

Taking the caseback off and "supposedly" ruining water resistance isn't a concern, at least for me I've never had a problem, and all my watches get wet.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> Out of the box it ran great at +4 or 5 s/d. I sent it off to have the chapter ring aligned as it was bugging me. When I got it back for whatever reason it was about -6 or 7 s/d slow. I hate slow watches so thru trial and error got it back to about +4 s/d looks like.
> 
> Taking the caseback off and "supposedly" ruining water resistance isn't a concern, at least for me I've never had a problem, and all my watches get wet.


I'll be doing the same to mine soon, awaiting delivery of timegrapher and case back tools. Mines running at -6 spd currently after a long stretch of +2. Hopefully with aid of the timegrapher it will be one and done. Did you lubricate the gasket while you had it open?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> I'll be doing the same to mine soon, awaiting delivery of timegrapher and case back tools. Mines running at -6 spd currently after a long stretch of +2. Hopefully with aid of the timegrapher it will be one and done. Did you lubricate the gasket while you had it open?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wished I had a timegrapher, but managed without. No I didn't lube the gasket either and it's survived a 10' depth so far.

I actually had a local watchmaker tell me it's extremely rare a caseback leaking would ever be the cause of water getting in. From my experience I believe that.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> I wished I had a timegrapher, but managed without. No I didn't lube the gasket either and it's survived a 10' depth so far.
> 
> I actually had a local watchmaker tell me it's extremely rare a caseback leaking would ever be the cause of water getting in. From my experience I believe that.


Thanks, good to know as I was wondering. Don't do any diving myself but am in the water often.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

MonFreets87 said:


> Glad to contribute my turtle. This is a 1979 6306 model with "MSST 1979-80" dial script. MSST refers to the McMurdo Sound Sediment and Tectonic study which took part in Antarctica from roughly 1978-1980.
> 
> It is unknown how many of these watches were made, but from my research so far it sounds like ten or less. These watches were given to senior members of the research team by Dr. Tetsuya Torii, who ran the privately funded Japan Polar Research Association. This study was a joint effort between Japan, New Zealand and the US.
> 
> ...


This is a Holy Grail!!! Wow!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> Out of the box it ran great at +4 or 5 s/d. I sent it off to have the chapter ring aligned as it was bugging me. When I got it back for whatever reason it was about -6 or 7 s/d slow. I hate slow watches so thru trial and error got it back to about +4 s/d looks like.
> 
> Taking the caseback off and "supposedly" ruining water resistance isn't a concern, at least for me I've never had a problem, and all my watches get wet.


Job well done I say, Will have to give it a go myself, not sure my big fat Plumbers fingers are ideal for the task though . :-!


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

stampy1 said:


> I do love a turtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection. What bezels are those, and where did you source the signed crown?


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

My 6309, klein type 1 crystal, crystaltimes coinedge bezel and my done by me expandro BOR bracelet


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

iwhelan said:


> Nice collection. What bezels are those, and where did you source the signed crown?


Thanks.
Bezels are from CrystalTimes
Signed crowns from www.seikocrown.com

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## XZACM102 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just joined the club !


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

XZACM102 said:


> Just joined the club !


Welcome to the club...









Great choice btw


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

The grey sunburnt dial at sunset.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## waldo98 (Mar 6, 2011)

stampy1 said:


> Superb piece. With one of THE great Seiko dials, this watch flies under the radar big-time. I love mine. Agonized between this and the 777, and am very happy with my choice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Thanks! The more time it spends on my wrist, the more I'm content with my choice.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

MonFreets87 said:


> Glad to contribute my turtle. This is a 1979 6306 model with "MSST 1979-80" dial script. MSST refers to the McMurdo Sound Sediment and Tectonic study which took part in Antarctica from roughly 1978-1980.
> 
> It is unknown how many of these watches were made, but from my research so far it sounds like ten or less. These watches were given to senior members of the research team by Dr. Tetsuya Torii, who ran the privately funded Japan Polar Research Association. This study was a joint effort between Japan, New Zealand and the US.
> 
> ...


That is very very cool! Yay science! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

schtozo said:


> My 6309, klein type 1 crystal, crystaltimes coinedge bezel and my done by me expandro BOR bracelet


That's very nice, can you share details on the bracelet? You made it yourself?


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

LogisticsCzar said:


> That's very nice, can you share details on the bracelet? You made it yourself?


Thank you, yes i did the bracelet myself from 3 bracelets after a while studying and admiring the vintage doxa expandro... i said its totally doable, so i did it. Here is the link with the details..
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/finally-doxa-sub-300-expandro-bracelet-done-my-divers-4981561.html


----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)

Another Turtle first timer.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## EddieTheBeast (Jun 26, 2019)

Turtle and dog: The Blue Lagoon and Eddie yesterday.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f``


----------



## Deamin (May 31, 2019)

Biff.Pow.Thwak!!

Holy Toledo


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

anrex said:


> f``


Turtle and a Subie.


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

1981 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This arrived today and unfortunately it has already been sent back due to a faulty crown. A cross threading issue is to blame. As soon as I unscrewed the crown I could tell something was not right. No worries. I ordered from River Edge Jewelers and they told me to ship it back and they'd reimburse the shipping to them and Overnight me a new one when they receive this one.

Pictures do not do this watch any justice. It looks amazing in real life. Sadly I'll have to wait a few more days until a replacement arrives.


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Travelller said:


>


Awesome collection!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

What rubber strap would you guys recommend?
Tropic or Waffle strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonybkny (May 18, 2011)

ryguy87 said:


> What rubber strap would you guys recommend?
> Tropic or Waffle strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


neither. A flat vent would be the "correct" vintage look. Or an isofrane to be badass.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

ryguy87 said:


> What rubber strap would you guys recommend?
> Tropic or Waffle strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wear mine on a flat vent, as mentioned above, but think it also looks pretty good on a waffle. Having used a topic for a while on another watch, I'm willing to give it a miss on the turtle.


----------



## XZACM102 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

Been after one for over a year and now I have one finally!
Excited, much! 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

Wrist shot...

Doesn't feel as large as the measurements suggest (a lot of people say that). Incredibly comfortable. No quality control issues, everything seems spot on. Going to enjoy this one!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally bought another one









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm gonna dub this my "Thin blue line" watch!!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

Seiko Saturday 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Turtle on a WatchBandit two piece nato...matches nicely if I do say so myself 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

My newly acquired SRP775, a gift from my wife.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## emerlin (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi all,

I have been lurking here for a long time, so I should finally post. I am a long time collector, but have been not been in buying mode for several years. I was an active member of the SCWF a long long long time ago. My how things have changed. Sadly, I have probably owned two dozen 6309/6s over the years and sold them all but one lowly 3606. Back then nice, clean, original examples were easily had. I do have a few 6105s however .

The new reissues, turtles chief among them, have sparked me to get back in! These are relatively inexpensive and fun! My son 8, is already picking his out. I am going to buy him one and hang on to it until he is ready. We get out the watch box and talk over them often. Anyway... the SRPs are an unbelievable product from top to bottom. I like them ALL! I think Seiko has done a great job these overall, although I am unsure what to think about all the limited editions models.... I think the availability of high quality aftermarket parts is great - great mod possibilities. Enough talk.... P.S. I am terrible photographer so go easy on me.

imgur is blocking my pics... ugh - looking for a solution.



















Cheers!

Thanks


----------



## emerlin (Feb 18, 2012)

2x turtles - both Mods!!!!!

(photo compliments of my sweet awkward 13 year old daughter - she thinks this is Instagram and is looking for likes...... ugh)


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

emerlin said:


> 2x turtles - both Mods!!!!!
> 
> (photo compliments of my sweet awkward 13 year old daughter - she thinks this is Instagram and is looking for likes...... ugh)


I just gave you one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I was wearing this this morning.









After the mail arrived, I'm now wearing this one.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Turtle 6309-7040 - Year 1985


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Re-connected with the SRPC23. Was initially going to sell it due to size and weight, then fell in love with it after all.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

MrCairo said:


> Re-connected with the SRPC23. Was initially going to sell it due to size and weight, then fell in love with it after all.


Turtles are so ridiculously comfortable on wrist


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Fitted my two Turtles with new stems and signed crowns. PVD black for the SRPC23J1 and polished for the SRP775.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

SARX027 & SRP777


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

SG02WRX said:


> View attachment 14335137
> 
> 
> SARX027 & SRP777


I almost bought a SARX027, and I still think about buying one. Love that enamel dial. What hand set do you have on your 777?


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> I almost bought a SARX027, and I still think about buying one. Love that enamel dial. What hand set do you have on your 777?


The SARX is stunning, you can't tell by photo, but it has domed crystal. Its really light and feels very comfortable.

Hand set of the 777 is the factory hands but with a SRPC49 hour hand.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This has a very "I'm bored waiting to pick up one of the kids from camp" look to it!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

LogisticsCzar said:


> This has a very "I'm bored waiting to pick up one of the kids from camp" look to it!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Haa, close, I was waiting in the parking lot for the post office to open.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> Haa, close, I was waiting in the parking lot for the post office to open.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woof I bet that's what purgatory must feel like. Hey at least you had a turtle to look at!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

SG02WRX said:


> The SARX is stunning, you can't tell by photo, but it has domed crystal. Its really light and feels very comfortable.
> 
> Hand set of the 777 is the factory hands but with a SRPC49 hour hand.


Yeah, definitely cant tell about the domed crystal. Thanks for the hour hand info.


----------



## ScottsGT (Jun 7, 2019)

Rocat said:


> I was wearing this this morning.
> 
> View attachment 14329699
> 
> ...


OMG! Too funny. I have the same one that arrived two days ago as well. Since I ordered it on vacation and had it shipped to Mom's assisted Living facility, I have not picked it up yet. Grabbing it today on the way home from work.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

With am awesome $23 watchgecko strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Wearing my -773 on the gray WatchSteward strap. After having it (the WS) for few months, I can say I like the strap. I've found the 22mm more comfortable than the 20mm. They are snug, and I think the extra width is just enough to make the 22mm WS the 'right' one for me. Which kinda sucks since most of my watches have 20mm lugs....<sigh>

More tidy than a NATO or Zulu, which I think gives it a nice look. Be nice if he would do bright and/or brushed hardware but the standard matte will go well with bead blasted divers. And since there is less hardware than a NATO or Zulu, you can put it under the wrist, out of sight.

Not as secure as a NATO or Zulu, but, since it is elastic, probably more secure than a conventional two piece, at least, to a point. Though, with my lifestyle, if I am doing anything so dynamic that I'm likely to tear my watch off my wrist, the fate of my Turtle will probably be the least of my worries.

Turtle in an un-strenuous (even mentally) day at the office.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

I've had a 777 for a couple years now and really never wear it. I have a 6309 too, and the slight difference in dimensions has always appealed to me that little bit more. So the 777 has been in the "to sell" box. Good thing I don't ever sell my watches!

I started messing around with it last night on different straps, and I realized part of my issue might have been keeping it on the factory bracelet. The whole thing just feels... massive and heavy on my 7.25-inch wrist.

I've been rocking it on a waffle today and like it so much more. Enough to keep it? Still not sure, but it was nice to wear it again.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Which bezel is this? Looks nice.



timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 14339207


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

I think the waffle strap is great on these watches. Nice vintage look, and very comfortable. I put the Seiko buckle on mine too, and it works really well.



tanksndudes said:


> I've had a 777 for a couple years now and really never wear it. I have a 6309 too, and the slight difference in dimensions has always appealed to me that little bit more. So the 777 has been in the "to sell" box. Good thing I don't ever sell my watches!
> 
> I started messing around with it last night on different straps, and I realized part of my issue might have been keeping it on the factory bracelet. The whole thing just feels... massive and heavy on my 7.25-inch wrist.
> 
> ...


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

iwhelan said:


> I think the waffle strap is great on these watches. Nice vintage look, and very comfortable. I put the Seiko buckle on mine too, and it works really well.


I agree, thinking about adding one of Uncle Seiko's blue waffle straps to my Padi.


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

The Ninja's out tonight 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

My two turtles.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Wearing this one today...I still love it 









Here is a great Turtle review:


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

Really torn on my next watch. Narrowed it down and thinking Padi or STO Turtle.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

xmonger said:


> Really torn on my next watch. Narrowed it down and thinking Padi or STO Turtle.


Both are really good choices...I really love the pop of red on the PADI but the dial on the STO is so cool


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Do not forget this one.....totally amazing looking









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

xmonger said:


> Really torn on my next watch. Narrowed it down and thinking Padi or STO Turtle.


You could always start a thread and ask for advice?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

iwhelan said:


> Which bezel is this? Looks nice.


Dr. Seikostain/OSC coin bezel that he was selling at the end of 2017. i think he changed his design, not sure if *this exact* coin bezel is still available from him...


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Rainy day in Des Moines, IA


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

Seiko SBDY041 this is a limited edition with the word "limited edition" on the back cover? I have encountered conflicting information.


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

xmonger said:


> Really torn on my next watch. Narrowed it down and thinking Padi or STO Turtle.


I'd go with the padi. More classic looking in my opinion.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

FishPizza said:


> I'd go with the padi. More classic looking in my opinion.


Agreed!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I find myself rarely wearing my 777 and usually only my PADI. Probably will list my 777 for sale or trade for an SKX007J.....as much as I love the 777, the PADI destroys it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> I find myself rarely wearing my 777 and usually only my PADI. Probably will list my 777 for sale or trade for an SKX007J.....as much as I love the 777, the PADI destroys it.


Try the 775, That is the other turtle I have. It's magnificent.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> View attachment 14345465
> 
> 
> Rainy day in Des Moines, IA


Magnificent pic!! The 775 is a top piece.

What strap is that ? Nice combo.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Try the 775, That is the other turtle I have. It's magnificent.


It's a lovely watch. I'm not a fan of gold, though. I find myself wearing my SKX175 a lot. I want a clean black dial. The 777 isn't 'hitting the sweet spot' for me.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My PADI is exactly why I'm probably going to sell my SKX175 now.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Magnificent pic!! The 775 is a top piece.
> 
> What strap is that ? Nice combo.


Thanks man, not sure where I got.

I used to rock it on a orca strap from BluShark but at one point or another it went on this.... for over a year now :-D

Hmm.... maybe I should buy some new straps ;-)


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

gshock626 said:


>


Is this a 773?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

konners said:


> Is this a 773?


No. It's a 777. It does look blue in the pic. I'm guessing since I took it next to a window light refraction changed it's color in the pic.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

IG wanted a "Seiko Show", IG wanted to play "Duo Diver"... So I says ..._"can do."_ ;-)


----------



## richjusa1978 (May 13, 2018)

Just realized I'm sitting here with a Coke and Pepsi...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

NOS ninja turtle. Out of the box for some shots.


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

double post


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

harrisc said:


> NOS ninja turtle. Out of the box for some shots.
> 
> View attachment 14353885


What a beauty!!! Big hit on your wallet?


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

View attachment DSC08399.jpg


Beach-Turtle SRP777 on a Helm Watches CS1 Canvas strap. Nice vacation combo. Can recommend.

Cheers


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hey guys, its shark week! Let's see those STO's









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Haven't had a Turtle in years.

Srp775










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

lipschitz said:


> View attachment 14354317
> 
> 
> Beach-Turtle SRP777 on a Helm Watches CS1 Canvas strap. Nice vacation combo. Can recommend.
> ...


Looks nice. Is the canvas comfortable in hot weather?


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

What a beauty!!! Big hit on your wallet?[/QUOTE]

Bought at retail immediately when released. There was no craze at that time although it was sold out real fast. Should have bought all three of the black series, an auto, a solar & a chrono. Opted for the turtle auto instead. Have been in the box since then. Wanted to pair it with a black PVD oyster 3d strapcode bracaelet. Sold out at the moment. Waiting for strapcode to restock.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Went against all common advice and bought this rough-and-ready 6309-7040 from a Philippines eBay seller.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

iwhelan said:


> Looks nice. Is the canvas comfortable in hot weather?


Thanks. Wears much nicer than silicone or steel in hot weather. Although best choice IMHO for hot degrees is Erikas Originals MN strap.

Cheers


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Not too convinced by the bracelet on this one, had to try out a Crafter Blue.


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

OmegaTom said:


> Went against all common advice and bought this rough-and-ready 6309-7040 from a Philippines eBay seller.
> View attachment 14356775


Looks fantastic!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Styles *****ley said:


> Looks fantastic!


Thanks. I will admit, this picture does depict the watch quite favourably. I find the the hand discolouration and dial-text fading to be a bit more apparent in reality compared to how it presents in this picture. Crown still screws down, though a few extra turns to screw/lock wouldn't hurt, may need to further investigate this. Watch arrived running +40s/d, currently in the midst of regulating it. So there are certainly some flaws, but it's all original, and for roughly 250 USD (inclusive of shipping and tax), I feel the deal was more than fair.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

After a brief relationship with a ceramic insert, I'm back with the original bezel while i clean up my usual coin edge. Have to say i dont dislike the stock one as much as i thought i did!


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Rocking the great white turtle to Disney's blizzard beach water park today!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My first Turtle, and very happy with it, bracelet it came on was a bit rattly so stuck it on a rubber expander for the summer.

The last in a long list of Seiko divers to live in my watch box, and probably not the last, can't beat em.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Holdenitdown (Feb 7, 2019)

Just modded, Save the Ocean SRPC91. Second mod after an Orient Mako.

- LCBI Batman lumed sapphire bezel insert
- Crystaltimes double-domed sapphire, 1.7mm height
- Bracelet repurposed from Seiko SRP777


----------



## dsmpampis (May 17, 2015)

I have a question, before 2 weeks I bought an SKX009J and now I’m about to buy a Batman turtle but I’m between the SRP787 and the SRPC25. Why Seiko has 2 different Batman turtles? The 787 costs 260€ and the SRPC25 400€!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

dsmpampis said:


> I have a question, before 2 weeks I bought an SKX009J and now I'm about to buy a Batman turtle but I'm between the SRP787 and the SRPC25. Why Seiko has 2 different Batman turtles? The 787 costs 260€ and the SRPC25 400€!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The SRP787 is the Batman with black and blue bezel while the SRPC25 is the Deep Blue batman with black & blue bezel.


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm a turtle fan. My new recruits:









Limited 1800 pieces only.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dsmpampis (May 17, 2015)

harrisc said:


> The SRP787 is the Batman with black and blue bezel while the SRPC25 is the Deep Blue batman with black & blue bezel.


Yes I know. But we are talking for 140€ more for the SRPC25..... and I don't know if it's worth the money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

dsmpampis said:


> Yes I know. But we are talking for 140€ more for the SRPC25..... and I don't know if it's worth the money.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't justify the increased in price if the difference is only the dial color. Unless it is enamel or urushi ..... Why need to pay more for a deep blue dial with tonal change from lighting effects? sigh .....


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

raze said:


> Haven't had a Turtle in years.
> 
> Srp775
> 
> ...


nice photo! I had been thinking about adding a 775 to my collection but ultimately went with a PADI. Very nice watch regardless.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jlatassa said:


> nice photo! I had been thinking about adding a 775 to my collection but ultimately went with a PADI. Very nice watch regardless.


Exactly what I did and then ultimately bought the 775.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

raze said:


> Haven't had a Turtle in years.
> 
> Srp775
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful pic, captures the true essence of the 775, id never part with mine.

Interestingly noticed my brothers 775 he got a few years back and has worn every day to work as a plumber, the gold numbers on the bezel had started to fade out nicely, turning almost a bit silvery/gold, really looked aged in a good way.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Absolutely beautiful pic, captures the true essence of the 775, id never part with mine.
> 
> Interestingly noticed my brothers 775 he got a few years back and has worn every day to work as a plumber, the gold numbers on the bezel had started to fade out nicely, turning almost a bit silvery/gold, really looked aged in a good way.


And in my opinion it beats the 777.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> And in my opinion it beats the 777.


Yeah i favour it over the 777 too bro.
777s a classic but its hard to find a nice gilt diver, especially at this price, they killed it with this watch.
The turtle rerelease's are the best release from any company in at least a decade imo.
The popularity of them in all platforms of the hobby is bigger and more constant than for any watch i can remember barring the SKX but these days the turtles have far surpassed the SKX for popularity these days imo..
Definitely the biggest darling on the forum.
Charming, very cool and timeless watches, but i might be biased as ive got 5 lol.


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Yeah i favour it over the 777 too bro.
> 777s a classic but its hard to find a nice gilt diver, especially at this price, they killed it with this watch.
> The turtle rerelease's are the best release from any company in at least a decade imo.
> The popularity of them in all platforms of the hobby is bigger and more constant than for any watch i can remember barring the SKX but these days the turtles have far surpassed the SKX for popularity these days imo..
> ...


Also the biggest darling in my seiko collections. I've got 7 lol ..


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Yeah i favour it over the 777 too bro.
> 777s a classic but its hard to find a nice gilt diver, especially at this price, they killed it with this watch.
> The turtle rerelease's are the best release from any company in at least a decade imo.
> The popularity of them in all platforms of the hobby is bigger and more constant than for any watch i can remember barring the SKX but these days the turtles have far surpassed the SKX for popularity these days imo..
> ...


Nearly pulled the trigger on the orange one with the blue and orange bezel. Some LE from Gnomon but changed my mind at the last minute.


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

Seiko SBDY041 - this is not a "limited edition". The watch has no "limited edition" label on the bottom like other watches like Zimbe, Dawn Gray, etc.

On some pages this watch is described as a "limited edition". Does anyone know why this is happening?


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Hard to blame gray marker / ebay sellers from being confused. Seiko is so strange about this stuff, what with their "special editions" etc. Unless it is specifically labeled as "limited" on front or back, its pretty tough to know.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Nearly pulled the trigger on the orange one with the blue and orange bezel. Some LE from Gnomon but changed my mind at the last minute.


Its nice but im not sure on how bright the sunburst will be, good colour combo though.
Id be probably on an orange one if it was the traditional sami orange dial.
Orange is hit or miss, my mako xl was a bit bright for my liking but the orange sami with the black hands looks very nice in the flesh, can be had real cheap too.
i might grab one myself.

The orange skx is a nice watch and will be a future classic imo, you love the skx, why not grab an orange one while you can for a good price? i reckon it would be a good move, or the orange sami.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

An early 6306-7001 dated January '77









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

My 777 with a few mods.









Yobokies bubble boy crystal, which I love and feels very vintage.
Hands from Rob at Monster watches in NL
Namokimods bezel.


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

Roadking1102 said:


> An early 6306-7001 dated January '77
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow....truly beautiful watch.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

harrisc said:


> Wow....truly beautiful watch.


Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

PT with my Turtle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LastActionJoe (Jul 19, 2017)

Got some new pics with the Erika's Original lumed strap!


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

Great White Turtle on matching Barton rubber, this is the perfect summer watch for me.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Picked up this little blue expander on the bay for £6!!

Bargain.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

99watches said:


> Great White Turtle on matching Barton rubber, this is the perfect summer watch for me.
> 
> View attachment 14369515
> 
> ...


Were you able to use that strap with the fat bars? Looks really nice.


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

iwhelan said:


> Were you able to use that strap with the fat bars? Looks really nice.


No unfortunately not, the strap has those built-in easy spring bars. It's this one if you're interested.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks. Be careful with undersized spring bars because the ends are smaller than the holes in the lugs. That means that over time they are moving around in those holes and can possibly create wear and elongate them.


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

iwhelan said:


> Thanks. Be careful with undersized spring bars because the ends are smaller than the holes in the lugs. That means that over time they are moving around in those holes and can possibly create wear and elongate them.


Good call man. I'm going to remove the built-in spring bars and use fatter ones instead.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm glad I could be of some help! Let me know if you can get that strap to work with fat bars. I like how the strap looks.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Zimbe Mini-Turtle.









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

SRP777:


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

STO mod









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Guys I have a question, black turtle or save ocean? 

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

batman1345 said:


> Guys I have a question, black turtle or save ocean?
> 
> Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


You can't go wrong with the original SRP777. I think it is the original, most retro of the lot. Although, I do love the SRPC23 as well.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ishtar007 (Nov 1, 2018)

Summer holliday









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

batman1345 said:


> Guys I have a question, black turtle or save ocean?
> 
> Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


Go with the SRP777 black dial. It is truly an original classic. I have many variants but i wear the original black the most. Original vintage design.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

harrisc said:


> Go with the SRP777 black dial. It is truly an original classic. I have many variants but i wear the original black the most. Original vintage design.


I'd go with black first, then STO. Get both over time. I started with the STO but would always be looking at the black.

The black is the most versatile and the classic color.

If you're in the US, buy at Macys or Kohls....they always have sales going, you can generally find one at either in the hi 2's or low 3's.

In fact macys on the 777 is $329 right now before any other discounts you qualify for.

Kohls is $299 with available discounts to anyone right now.

Just thought I'd throw that in there.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

Great catch over there. Advantage of buying from store is you can choose the best aligned seiko which is hard to come by. At least better than buying online. Enjoy your turtle. Wear in good health. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

The Ninja.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ippon20 (Jun 12, 2015)

Saweet


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

Ninja prices soared into space. This is one of the few watches that I have to buy, sacrificing several others.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment VdGOIgiU.jpeg


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

For your reading and/or viewing pleasure, fresh off the press ;-)

Seiko's SLA033 (SBDX031): And then there were three...



:-!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

Just introduced these two to each other... Now best of friends!
New nato from Crown and Buckle, perfect partner for the srpc49K1 Seiko Ninja Turtle 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

SRPC23K? I'm so close to ordering one.

I've read there had been quite a few issues with un aligned dials.

If you don't mind me asking, when did you get yours?



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

SRPC23K? I'm so close to ordering one.

I've read there had been quite a few issues with un aligned dials.

If you don't mind me asking, when did you get yours?



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

B_Curl said:


> SRPC23K? I'm so close to ordering one.
> 
> I've read there had been quite a few issues with un aligned dials.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, when did you get yours?


SRPC23J technically.  Bought it on sale around February. Perfect alignment and very good accuracy as well. Probably my favorite Turdle.


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

Holiday supplies 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Guys do yourself a favour and buy Larry's GL831 rubber strap @ Uncle Seiko.

It's amazing.






















** Watch not included **


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Guys do yourself a favour and buy Larry's GL831 rubber strap @ Uncle Seiko.
> 
> It's amazing.
> 
> ...


Yep.... I've got 3 and the US GL831 and SRP's are .......


----------



## barbecoa (Sep 12, 2017)

Holy cow. I love how the yellow is done there. Is that a mod?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

barbecoa said:


> Holy cow. I love how the yellow is done there. Is that a mod?


 No. It's standard. The 775 is an amazing turtle.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Lazy Saturday


----------



## hkhan.001 (Jul 22, 2019)

I’ve been eyeing the Pepsi PADI for almost 2 years but now I see the new Save the ocean ones have updated hands, bezel, bezel inserts and better lume application. 

What are the turtle experts thoughts? Are the classic looks of the Pepsi or gold ones enough? Or should a new buyer go with the models that have the improvements? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

AndrwTNT said:


> Lazy Saturday
> 
> View attachment 14398015











(photo related, but not a Saturday photo haha)


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

59yukon01 said:


> SRPC23J technically.  Bought it on sale around February. Perfect alignment and very good accuracy as well. Probably my favorite Turdle.


I'm so torn between the SRPC23J [SRPC23K] and the all black SRP777.

I haven't seen the SRPC23J - sunburst grey dial in person, i've only seen them for sale here in Australia at online AD's..

I already own the SRP773 [all blue dial] but wanted a black/muted turtle

First world problems!!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

B_Curl said:


> I'm so torn between the SRPC23J [SRPC23K] and the all black SRP777.
> 
> I haven't seen the SRPC23J - sunburst grey dial in person, i've only seen them for sale here in Australia at online AD's..
> 
> ...


The 23 is finished nicer imo. Nicely brushed hands, plus you get the bracelet. Ironically I've still not bothered to size mine as they look better on Natos, rubber, or canvas imo.


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

I had considered both but went for the black 777 because of its classic look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Are there any turtle owners who also own a MM300? If so, I'd appreciate comparison photos to show the size relative to each other, and some thoughts on whether the MM300 feels larger or not. 

Thanks!


----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi!!I am interested to buy this beauty...
https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/srpd11k1
but I want to ask how easy is to scratch that watch???And if I scratch them, then the black colour will go away????


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

K2LINOS said:


> Hi!!I am interested to buy this beauty...
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/srpd11k1
> but I want to ask how easy is to scratch that watch???And if I scratch them, then the black colour will go away????


They arnt easy to scratch but yes they will scratch, and yes where it scratches it will show up silver.
If you wear it as an every day watch yes it will scratch up over time, if you wear it occasionally and baby it you'll be able to keep it pretty good.


----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

Cobia said:


> They arnt easy to scratch but yes they will scratch, and yes where it scratches it will show up silver.
> If you wear it as an every day watch yes it will scratch up over time, if you wear it occasionally and baby it you'll be able to keep it pretty good.


Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LastActionJoe (Jul 19, 2017)

Awesom-O, Where did you get the crystal from? I've been thinking of doing some sort of bubble or double dome crystal. Those top hat style crystals look incredible, but might be too tall for me. Got any side shots of this beast?

I'm also looking for coin edge bezel recommendations.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

LastActionJoe said:


> Awesom-O, Where did you get the crystal from? I've been thinking of doing some sort of bubble or double dome crystal. Those top hat style crystals look incredible, but might be too tall for me. Got any side shots of this beast?
> 
> I'm also looking for coin edge bezel recommendations.


I can wholeheartedly recommend the Yobokies bubble boy crystal because the AR is not overwhelming like some others, and I like the bevel on the side, which references vintage Seiko crystal designs. Also, I have the Namoki coin edge bezel, and I like it quite a bit. It has a nice chamfer so that it appears lower profile than some others.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

iwhelan said:


> Are there any turtle owners who also own a MM300? If so, I'd appreciate comparison photos to show the size relative to each other, and some thoughts on whether the MM300 feels larger or not.
> 
> Thanks!


For me the MM300 wears larger because of the thickness and weight (on bracelet, I wear my turtle on rubber), not case size. The turtle wears better because the cushion case sits well on my wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

inspectorj28 said:


> For me the MM300 wears larger because of the thickness and weight (on bracelet, I wear my turtle on rubber), not case size. The turtle wears better because the cushion case sits well on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for this. It is very helpful. I think the thickness is a no-go for me, but that SBCD would be perfect if it had a domed crystal to complete the vintage look without the thickness of the MM300. Thanks again.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

iwhelan said:


> Thank you very much for this. It is very helpful. I think the thickness is a no-go for me, but that SBCD would be perfect if it had a domed crystal to complete the vintage look without the thickness of the MM300. Thanks again.


No problem. My wrist size is relatively small at 6.75 and the MM300 isn't unbearably thick, but it is noticeable. The finish of the whole watch makes up for it though. The SBDC does wear smaller than both and is very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

hkhan.001 said:


> I've been eyeing the Pepsi PADI for almost 2 years but now I see the new Save the ocean ones have updated hands, bezel, bezel inserts and better lume application.
> 
> What are the turtle experts thoughts? Are the classic looks of the Pepsi or gold ones enough? Or should a new buyer go with the models that have the improvements?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Padi is the best


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Added a DLW domed sapphire and new coin edge recently. Still struggling to wear it on anything other than the super jubilee!


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks great. I still love the SPRC23. How do you like the feel of the DLW bezel? Does it feel like the stock one?


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

iwhelan said:


> Looks great. I still love the SPRC23. How do you like the feel of the DLW bezel? Does it feel like the stock one?


Ah it's not DLW bezel that is just the crystal - bezel is a namoki one and it's very nice.

In my experience nothing feels like the stock bezel altho some are better than others. This one and a crystaltimes are the best I've had


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Hah, I thought it looked familiar. I have the Namoki one as well. It fits well, but the rotation is not as smooth as stock. It may be down to tweaking the click springs a bit. There are 2 clicks in each minute. One is a bit more harsh than the other.


----------



## roninja (May 10, 2013)

Which model is that???



B1ff_77 said:


> Haven't had mine on a bracelet for ages so picked up a cheapo endmill from ebay to try. Looks ok, and is definately lighter than the strapcode I used to have that was a bit too heavy for my weedy arm
> 
> View attachment 12423831


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdenitdown (Feb 7, 2019)

Biggles3 said:


> Zimbe Mini-Turtle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous dial


----------



## Holdenitdown (Feb 7, 2019)

Rabirnie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try it with LCBI's Batman Sapphire insert. Similar effect to stock, but a glossier, and the lume matches beautifully.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deamin (May 31, 2019)

Not much happening this end. Contemplating an Arnie,wearing a batman turtle,working on an almost destroyed D-138.....

Picture is from "Knight Rider" 1st season,Episode "A plush ride"...&#8230;.. The actor pictured also wears the same watch on another episode. I also saw a silver "Seiko Rally" in the raw on another episode.At least I think it was.

Now I'm going to get all the seasons.And do some more "Seiko Spotting"...

Do you like Seiko spotting?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

pop culture Turtle sighting!  

on the BTK killer in the Netflix show MINDHUNTER


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

New old looking


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Question for anyone with a GL831 strap from Uncle Seiko:

I'm trying to decide between the 'short' or the 'standard' for my 6.5-6.75" wrist. Anyone have reference or input for me?

How does the standard compare to the silicone strap that the 777 comes with (in regards to length)?

Thanks!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

AndrwTNT said:


> Question for anyone with a GL831 strap from Uncle Seiko:
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the 'short' or the 'standard' for my 6.5-6.75" wrist. Anyone have reference or input for me?
> 
> ...


You would want the short, unless you like the hideous look of an extra long tail strap sticking out around and up on the opposite side of your wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

AndrwTNT said:


> Question for anyone with a GL831 strap from Uncle Seiko:
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the 'short' or the 'standard' for my 6.5-6.75" wrist. Anyone have reference or input for me?
> 
> ...


Agree with above. I don't have a pic right now but I have a roughly 7 inch wrist and the short is perfect for me on a Turtle. If I wear it really tight there are 4 holes left on the strap. If I wear it a little loose, there are three. If somebody plans to dive or has a 7.25 -7.5 inch wrist or greater, maybe then they could start to consider the standard length.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> pop culture Turtle sighting!
> 
> on the BTK killer in the Netflix show MINDHUNTER


Any pics? cool!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

AndrwTNT said:


> Question for anyone with a GL831 strap from Uncle Seiko:
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the 'short' or the 'standard' for my 6.5-6.75" wrist. Anyone have reference or input for me?
> 
> ...


I can definitely vouch for the short GL831. I have a roughly 6.8 inch wrist myself, and tend to wear my watches a bit tighter than most people. So in my case, with the short GL831 on my SKX007, I'm wearing it on the 5th tightest hole. As such, the end of the strap (the Great Wave logo bit) only barely reaches the flat vents on the opposite side of the strap, so it pretty much looks perfect on wrist.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> You would want the short, unless you like the hideous look of an extra long tail strap sticking out around and up on the opposite side of your wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





yinzburgher said:


> Agree with above. I don't have a pic right now but I have a roughly 7 inch wrist and the short is perfect for me on a Turtle. If I wear it really tight there are 4 holes left on the strap. If I wear it a little loose, there are three. If somebody plans to dive or has a 7.25 -7.5 inch wrist or greater, maybe then they could start to consider the standard length.





OmegaTom said:


> I can definitely vouch for the short GL831. I have a roughly 6.8 inch wrist myself, and tend to wear my watches a bit tighter than most people. So in my case, with the short GL831 on my SKX007, I'm wearing it on the 5th tightest hole. As such, the end of the strap (the Great Wave logo bit) only barely reaches the flat vents on the opposite side of the strap, so it pretty much looks perfect on wrist.


Thank you all very much, I think I'll go with the short. Appreciate the insight! Definitely helped.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> pop culture Turtle sighting!
> 
> on the BTK killer in the Netflix show MINDHUNTER


Not started season 2 yet but really enjoyed the first. Didn't realise there were seikos to spot as well


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> New old looking


How did you fade the bezel insert? Looks great.

Only thing that stopped me bonding with the 775 was the 'goldness' of the bezel


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

Need a Recommendation .

Searching for a coin edge bezel for SRP Turtle.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

SG02WRX said:


> Need a Recommendation .
> 
> Searching for a coin edge bezel for SRP Turtle.


I got mine from Crystal Times and been very pleased with it.

You can also check DLW, LumedCeramicBezelInserts (may be sold out there) and Namoki.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Taiwan LE, pic from trf.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Thai LE, pic from trf.
> 
> View attachment 14425601


That looks rather nice. Is that a Kanji day wheel?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Surely it's Thai?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Any pics? cool!


i didn't screenshot it. i think it's referenced in an early episode, but it's shown in the closing scenes of the final episode of S2.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

clyde_frog said:


> Surely it's Thai?


it looks like the Chinese Kanji variant


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

clyde_frog said:


> Surely it's Thai?


Doesn't look Thai. This thread seems to suggest Chinese:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/day-wheels-seiko-what-languages-there-1462586.html

If anyone knows better, chime in.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> it looks like the Chinese Kanji variant


Just seen this


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> it looks like the Chinese Kanji variant


Yes this is what it is i think, also has chinese day text.
Only 500 pieces made.


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

Chania!!!









Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

gkblues said:


> Chania!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice I'll be there in 4 weeks.


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

My turtle on rubber


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

I've got the same combo. Love it. The 773 the quiet achiever of the turtles imho.

Is that stock lume? How long have you had your 773 for? It looks well and truly used. It looks great!



gshock626 said:


>


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

AndrwTNT said:


> Question for anyone with a GL831 strap from Uncle Seiko:
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the 'short' or the 'standard' for my 6.5-6.75" wrist. Anyone have reference or input for me?
> 
> ...


Obviously the short. Even on my 7 incher the short looks fine, if only a tiny bit too short. However since I can also wear Uncle's standard lengths, I think the chocolate bar is the best looking strap for turtles and turtle-likes.

This is how the short version looks on my tuna. As usual the watch heads look much bigger in pictures.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

B_Curl said:


> I've got the same combo. Love it. The 773 the quiet achiever of the turtles imho.
> 
> Is that stock lume? How long have you had your 773 for? It looks well and truly used. It looks great!


Thanks! It's actually a 777 . The ceramic bezel insert looks blue in here but it's supposed to be black. Lume is stock that was baked for a patina look. I got this as soon as they were available for purchase, which was 3-4 years ago.


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

Well it looks great


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scale (Sep 2, 2019)

Hello from Slovenia 😉 I am a new member, Seiko Turtle lover 😎


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

gshock626 said:


>





B_Curl said:


> I've got the same combo. Love it. The 773 the quiet achiever of the turtles imho.
> 
> Is that stock lume? How long have you had your 773 for? It looks well and truly used. It looks great!





gshock626 said:


> Thanks! It's actually a 777 . The ceramic bezel insert looks blue in here but it's supposed to be black. Lume is stock that was baked for a patina look. I got this as soon as they were available for purchase, which was 3-4 years ago.


here's my chameleon 773, which sometimes looks like a 777...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

Steel Turtle


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Overmind (Jan 13, 2013)

I've just received my Pepsi PADI. This is my first Turtle and I must say I am very impressed.

I own an Omega Seamaster and a Rolex GMT Master II so I am used to higher end finishing. The Turtle is not far from the Omega. Pretty crazy.

The dial is amazing with those applied markers. It is bright but not too shiny. Also no alignments issues.

I just wish it was a little smaller.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

New Arrival, my 4th turtle:









I didn't care for the yellow minutes hand upon first seeing pictures. I liked everything else and wanted a blacked-out turtle so I ended up ordered it. Really glad I did as I'm digging it now. It seems just the right amount of contrasting color. Removed the stock rubber strap in favor of Strapcode all-brushed Jubilee.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Tanker G1 said:


> New Arrival, my 4th turtle:
> 
> View attachment 14443811
> 
> ...


Is the finish on the case more on the matte side or on the shiny side?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> Is the finish on the case more on the matte side or on the shiny side?


Both. Matte brushed on top, gloss polished shiny sides/bottom. Gnomon has some great pics here


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Tanker G1 said:


> Both. Matte brushed on top, gloss polished shiny sides/bottom. Gnomon has some great pics here


Thanks!

It looks great. The two finishes should match that jubilee perfectly.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iittoo1989 (Sep 3, 2019)

The "Aurora" Turtle😍


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Yes this is what it is i think, also has chinese day text.
> Only 500 pieces made.
> 
> View attachment 14426977
> ...


For some reason this works.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> For some reason this works.


Agree, it looks sensational, very unique. I love all these unique combo's that seiko do.


----------



## mattaus (May 10, 2015)

Hi all. Bit of an odd ball request, but I was wondering if anyone could let me know what the dimensions of turtle crown are? Diameter and length (just the crown itself, not the tube or stem). I want to compare to the size of an SKX crown for modding purposes.

Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Iittoo1989 said:


> The "Aurora" Turtle😍


Assume this is a modded turtle. Cool dial


----------



## Iittoo1989 (Sep 3, 2019)

Aussiehoudini said:


> Iittoo1989 said:
> 
> 
> > The "Aurora" Turtle😍
> ...


This is an official model by Seiko. Model reference SRPD48J1 , limited 500 units only in Taiwan.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The watch that made me realize there's no reason to keep the Pepsi SKX around anymore.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Very happy with the GL831 strap. After a few dips into boiling water with a few zip ties it hugs my wrist perfectly.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Yesterday was my Turtle day


----------



## A320 (May 25, 2019)

59yukon01 said:


> The watch that made me realize there's no reason to keep the Pepsi SKX around anymore.


You can never have too many Pepsi Seikos 🙂

I found they each wear a bit different on the wrist which was enough reason to keep both.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF :-!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Any chance of some more photos of your watch on the chocolate bar strap?


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

on duty


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Really like my turtle but the hand lume not matching the dial lume does frustrate me a bit. 

Seems to on most of them, why is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Iittoo1989 said:


> This is an official model by Seiko. Model reference SRPD48J1 , limited 500 units only in Taiwan.


Thanks for the ref number. I was searching the hell out of aurora turtle and coudn't find anything


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

jovani said:


>


So annoyed I missed the Ninja Turtle when it came out. Now it's way out of my price range


----------



## Iittoo1989 (Sep 3, 2019)

Aussiehoudini said:


> Iittoo1989 said:
> 
> 
> > This is an official model by Seiko. Model reference SRPD48J1 , limited 500 units only in Taiwan.
> ...


Showing another sunburst shot taken with the SRPD48J1. Amazing


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all, I’m noticing a clicking sound if I wiggle/move the strap on my turtle, it has the Seiko rubber strap on it with the fat bars it came with.

The click seems to come from the spring bars clicking in the hole, is this normal? All looks fine with the bars and the holes.

Strange, any ideas?

Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Pegasus said:


> Hi all, I'm noticing a clicking sound if I wiggle/move the strap on my turtle, it has the Seiko rubber strap on it with the fat bars it came with.
> 
> The click seems to come from the spring bars clicking in the hole, is this normal? All looks fine with the bars and the holes.
> 
> ...


It's coming from the spring bars. It's completely normal for the turtle. I got some of the fat spring bars without the shoulders from ToxicNatos so mine doesn't do it anymore. Perhaps somebody else could better explain the reason for the clicking, but I do know it's normal so nothing to worry about.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

AndrwTNT said:


> It's coming from the spring bars. It's completely normal for the turtle. I got some of the fat spring bars without the shoulders from ToxicNatos so mine doesn't do it anymore. Perhaps somebody else could better explain the reason for the clicking, but I do know it's normal so nothing to worry about.


Many thanks, didn't want anything getting damaged. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Look inside the spring bar hole on the strap itself. There are metal sleeves inside the straps on some of my Seikos and those are the ones that click.

My experience is it is hit and miss. I had a turtle that came with the metal sleeves, an sbdc053 that did not and then an SPB107 that did. Also my tuna had them.

Pics with and without.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

No sleeves on mine, even tried a different strap and it clicks, strange.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Then I'll go with the other poster....spring bars from seiko just moving around some.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

huh, none of my straps have metal sleeves


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

satr


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

I’m looking for a 2 piece nato strap that takes the fat spring bars if anyone can recommend one?

I’m in the uk, I’ve gone through loads of rubber straps but can never get them comfortable so looking to try a 2 piece nato.

Thanks all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Iittoo1989 said:


> Showing another sunburst shot taken with the SRPD48J1. Amazing


This is a gorgeous dial!


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

AndrwTNT said:


> It's coming from the spring bars. It's completely normal for the turtle. I got some of the fat spring bars without the shoulders from ToxicNatos so mine doesn't do it anymore. Perhaps somebody else could better explain the reason for the clicking, but I do know it's normal so nothing to worry about.


I've got an Uncle Seiko waffle strap on my 773 and i love it, apart from the little bit of play with the supplied spring bars. I had a look in the Toxic Natos site and there are quite a few seiko specific variations to choose form, including a Turtle specific set of spring bars. Could you be so kind to point out the set that work best for your Turtle?

Cheers!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

B_Curl said:


> I've got an Uncle Seiko waffle strap on my 773 and i love it, apart from the little bit of play with the supplied spring bars. I had a look in the Toxic Natos site and there are quite a few seiko specific variations to choose form, including a Turtle specific set of spring bars. Could you be so kind to point out the set that work best for your Turtle?
> 
> Cheers!


Of course!

*These* are the ones I got. Since these don't have the flanges just be sure to only use them on cases with drilled lugs (like the Turtles).

Hope that helps!


----------



## x3avier (Jul 11, 2018)

Aussiehoudini said:


> So annoyed I missed the Ninja Turtle when it came out. Now it's way out of my price range


Completely agree, although I'm really glad I got a perfect 777J just as they started to vanish. I love all of the colour variants but the 777 is closest to the original and the best affordable reissue in a long time imho. It's also a strap monster so it's super versatile as well!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm really digging the SBDY015.......
Gotta.. Be strong..! *bites knuckles*


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)

European market 'Dawn Grey' SRPD01


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

One of my spring bars is faulty I think, the sprung ends slide back and for in the main bar instead of just springing in at each end, will try some new ones, may stop the clicking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LastActionJoe (Jul 19, 2017)

AndrwTNT said:


> Very happy with the GL831 strap. After a few dips into boiling water with a few zip ties it hugs my wrist perfectly.


Hey man, which aftermarket bezel is that? And also, did you put in the kanji date wheel or is this a Japanese model?


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

LastActionJoe said:


> Hey man, which aftermarket bezel is that? And also, did you put in the kanji date wheel or is this a Japanese model?


The bezel is from CrystalTimes. I really like the action on theirs compared to others I've tried. And I swapped in the kanji wheel.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Its such a difficult choice

Not sure if I should go turtle or samurai

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

AndrwTNT said:


> Of course!
> 
> *These* are the ones I got. Since these don't have the flanges just be sure to only use them on cases with drilled lugs (like the Turtles).
> 
> Hope that helps!


Much appreciated!


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

My SRPC23 with a Namoki steel bezel insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

abkdt41 said:


> Its such a difficult choice
> 
> Not sure if I should go turtle or samurai
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


My first Automatic watch was the SRP773. I too was stuck as to whether or not i should get the Samurai or the Turtle. Three years on and i'm sooo glad i went with the Turtle. I much prefer the curves and the way it handles wear and tear [some watches just don't age well when they cop a bunch of abuse imo].


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m+-


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

anrex said:


> m+-


What strap is that

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

I love walking into a dark room after being outside and watching this thing blaze...


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Pegasus said:


> I'm looking for a 2 piece nato strap that takes the fat spring bars if anyone can recommend one?
> 
> I'm in the uk, I've gone through loads of rubber straps but can never get them comfortable so looking to try a 2 piece nato.
> 
> Thanks all.


It's not a two piece but I've been loving the feel of the stretchy elastic on the Marine Nationale style straps. I picked up a few cheap ones to try out and they're the most comfortable straps I've ever worn. If you haven't tried elastic yet it's definitely worth checking out. (Hope leaving a link for Pegasus is OK, I have no affiliation with this website).

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/paratrooper-straps?page=1


----------



## dangaa (Jul 23, 2014)

Premise said:


>


I just picked the gold turtle up this weekend and am loving it alongside my 777. Can't wait for Strapcode to bring the black PVD oyster bracelets back in stock!


----------



## dangaa (Jul 23, 2014)

Premise said:


>


I just picked the gold turtle up this weekend and am loving it alongside my 777. Can't wait for Strapcode to bring the black PVD oyster bracelets back in stock!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Pegasus said:


> I'm looking for a 2 piece nato strap that takes the fat spring bars if anyone can recommend one?


Erika will make you a two-piece elastic MN strap - you just have to email her to request this feature. I have a number of her one-piece straps and love them.

https://erikasoriginals.com/


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> I'm really digging the SBDY015.......
> Gotta.. Be strong..! *bites knuckles*


Sometimes you just gotta hear that Siren call and go with it..









;-) o|


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## XZACM102 (Oct 4, 2012)

Coke


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 14466419


What the heck!!!! I want one!!!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Rankiryu (Aug 13, 2015)

Great!!
What did you use for the chapter ring?


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

dangaa said:


> I just picked the gold turtle up this weekend and am loving it alongside my 777. Can't wait for Strapcode to bring the black PVD oyster bracelets back in stock!


Exactly my pair of Turtles. I'm surprised how much I like the gold. For some reason I forgot to align the bezel on the 777.


----------



## 1011am (Sep 14, 2019)

Greetings, WUS. New guy here. I've always been a fan of dive watches and was a little late to party realizing they'd reissued the turtle. Ended up with a couple stacking sales from Macy's and got an SRP777 at a good discount. I love the aesthetics, but I'm wondering what kind of accuracy I should be expecting from a movement like this. So far I've had it for a week and it's running about +10spd, regardless of position. Recently I've been more into quartz divers so going to this from .4spd is an adjustment, so to speak.


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

10 seconds per day may be in spec, but that is unusual IME. I have a number of watches with the 4r36 movement that Seiko puts in the Turtles, including two Turtles, and they all run +/-2spd if memory serves.

It might be a candidate for adjustment by your neighborhood watchmaker.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

10 spd is nothing. Be happy for the accuracy you've got, i.e the _regardless of position_ aspect. My current SKX011 runs very fast sometimes, sometimes not, I'm not really sure if it's settled down or if it just runs differently now that I use it more frequently. I just set it so it's within a minute or so correct, mostly I just look at it because it's so damn gorgeous.


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

Tickstart said:


> 10 spd is nothing. Be happy for the accuracy you've got, i.e the _regardless of position_ aspect.


To each his own. These movements are capable of so much more with just a little TLC. Also, the fewer times you have to unscrew a crown over the course of its life, the less stem wear and chance for small particulate matter to intrude.

Nit-picky? Sure, but why not. An adjustment and pressure test shouldn't cost much, and should set you up for years of more accurate use.


----------



## 1011am (Sep 14, 2019)

Any point in exchanging it and hoping for a better pick? And do Seikos tend to slow down or speed up as they wear in?


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

1011am said:


> Any point in exchanging it and hoping for a better pick? And do Seikos tend to slow down or speed up as they wear in?


Alignment issues are harder to address than timekeeping accuracy. If you have a good sample as far as those details are concerned, I'd encourage you to keep it and just have it regulated if it ever starts bothering you enough.

As for breaking in direction - that's largely determined by the spreading out of lubricants and such. Too many variables to say with certainty - could easily go either way, or not change at all.


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

Deleted accidental double post.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

1011am said:


> Any point in exchanging it and hoping for a better pick? And do Seikos tend to slow down or speed up as they wear in?


I wouldn't.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

You're well within specs and this is the fun of autos lol. Some are tight....some bot so tight. If its fast, no harm, slow, have to reset it more often. 

It's only a minute out of your day to reset it and your connecting with your watch....enjoy it.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1011am (Sep 14, 2019)

Alignment's off in the lower half of the dial, but it's not too bad. Or not as bad as some photos I've seen. Guess I'll see how well I can live with it--my watch OCD has gotten used to have a quartz diver on my wrist every day for the last 9 years. Change the time twice a year and forget it. I'm spoiled haha. I typical only buy quartz EDC watches, but when I saw they'd reintroduced a cushion case I had to buy it.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Premise said:


> Exactly my pair of Turtles. I'm surprised how much I like the gold. For some reason I forgot to align the bezel on the 777.


I love the Gold Turtle. Picked mine up last week and was more than pleasantly surprised. Grabbed the new bracelet from Strapcode (the Rollball) as well.










I'd be remiss if I didn't mention that the Strapcode Rollball bracelet kinda sucks. It doesn't fit well with the case and the coloring is...off. It definitely doesn't match the case, and it's also got spaces where it's not colored in between the links. I contacted Strapcode directly and was stunned by the rude response that I got.

This isn't the place for dirty laundry, but feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

1011am said:


> Any point in exchanging it and hoping for a better pick? And do Seikos tend to slow down or speed up as they wear in?


Mine started out +9 per day and settled in to +2 after a couple of months. I quit monitoring it as much after that.

I was surprised that after a 10 day camping trip in August it was only +1 according to the atomic clock for the entire 10 days. Tough to beat that! I expect it to eventually get into negative territory - I'm ok with anything +/- 15 second though.

Long story short: if you are happy with the watch otherwise, hang on to it - the timekeeping will likely change with time and use. Congrats on your new watch! I love mine:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

I was just looking on the Seiya Japan blog and they've listed a couple of watches Seiko will be discontinuing. Including three Turtles!

SBDY015 - black dial
SBDY013
SBDY027

https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/some-seiko-wristwatches-are-discontinued-in-2019

Now the SBDY015 is the SRPD777. Does anyone have any idea about whether that also means the SRPD versions will be discontinued also?


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

whywhysee said:


> Mine started out +9 per day and settled in to +2 after a couple of months. I quit monitoring it as much after that.
> 
> I was surprised that after a 10 day camping trip in August it was only +1 according to the atomic clock for the entire 10 days. Tough to beat that! I expect it to eventually get into negative territory - I'm ok with anything +/- 15 second though.
> 
> ...


That and once they settle if it's not to your liking they're easy to adjust. Every 4R36 has been within 5 seconds a day after finding the best resting position overnight except for one. With a little trial and error adjustment achieved excellent results.


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

What's the difference between the SPRD46K versus SRPD50K besides the bracelet and the diver's box? Looking at trying to get my hand on one of these turtles but, not sure the difference between the two.


----------



## wow445 (Feb 8, 2019)

B_Curl said:


> I was just looking on the Seiya Japan blog and they've listed a couple of watches Seiko will be discontinuing. Including three Turtles!
> 
> SBDY015 - black dial
> SBDY013
> ...


Wow that is very surprising.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I find the Turtle (and other Seikos) run best when worn. 
On wrist I get +/-2sec/day off wrist much less consistency or accuracy. 
It is not something I worry about though.
I also find it takes about a month for them to 'break in' so I would ignore accuracy for the first month++


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnMilner (Oct 5, 2018)

Double post


----------



## JohnMilner (Oct 5, 2018)

Well, I've done it. I modded my Turtle. I swore I'd never mod a watch, but I did. It's only the crystal and the strap, and I didn't even really mean to do it. I mistakenly thought the original 6309 had a domed crystal, so I wanted the Turtle to be more like it's vintage counterpart, found a local watchmaker that did the work and all of a sudden I have a domed crystal on the watch. This crystal swap led to acquiring an Uncle Seiko 6309 strap to finish the vintaging. Love the domed crystal and love the Uncle Seiko strap.

Realizing that it's only a crystal and a strap, but the strap especially makes it feel much different on the wrist than the modern Turtle strap (which is a lovely strap in itself). I still want to pick up the SRP777 variant, so I'll leave that crystal alone (to keep it aligned to it's roots) when I pick it up.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still consistently +4 s/d after a year.


----------



## Habitores (Apr 24, 2017)

braidn said:


> What's the difference between the SPRD46K versus SRPD50K besides the bracelet and the diver's box? Looking at trying to get my hand on one of these turtles but, not sure the difference between the two.


Was wondering that too, can't seem to find any info on that anywhere... Maybe just the essentially same watch for different markets?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 1011am (Sep 14, 2019)

Mine seems to have settled in around +5.5spd over the last week, so things are looking up. I do have what probably sounds like a strange complaint, though--the spring bars are extremely noisy. Their fit into the lugs has a little play and when you put any tension on the strap they pop and click as they move. Didn't think it'd bother me at first, but it does it as I move my arm around.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

1011am said:


> Mine seems to have settled in around +5.5spd over the last week, so things are looking up. I do have what probably sounds like a strange complaint, though--the spring bars are extremely noisy. Their fit into the lugs has a little play and when you put any tension on the strap they pop and click as they move. Didn't think it'd bother me at first, but it does it as I move my arm around.


This is common, mine has always done it not sure why. My Arnie does it also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

59yukon01 said:


>


Is this the 777 or the SRPC23?

I've been eyeing off the SRPC23 for months not, but yet to see one in person. They look stunning in photos though


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

B_Curl said:


> Is this the 777 or the SRPC23?
> 
> I've been eyeing off the SRPC23 for months not, but yet to see one in person. They look stunning in photos though


SRPC23 and it's even better in person imo. Originally I was looking for a 777, but found this one on sale. So glad I did.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My New Turtles, they are SRP and different styles. I love them


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChrisinOhio (Aug 17, 2006)

Turtle gray dial “North Sea”. ( My name for it). Domed AR crystal, coin edge bezel, lumed sapphire insert.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

My tradition when I travel. I would wear a new light color Nato strap (...not so expensive and usually on one of my Turtles) for a day, which was yesterday. The following day, I would pen in the date and the place I visited on the under-fold of the Nato for remembrance. Been doing so for three years now.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Had a little work done on my SRP777


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

6309-7049 non-Suwa from May 1983.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Are their still nice 6309’s to be had? 

I’m a complete novice to vintage, I have an SRP777 but like the idea of a 6309.

Had a good look but seems a bit of a minefield trying to find something original.

If anyone can advise I would be grateful. Via PM if easier.

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Pegasus said:


> Are their still nice 6309's to be had?
> 
> I'm a complete novice to vintage, I have an SRP777 but like the idea of a 6309.
> 
> ...


You just have to be patient but they are out there. You will also have to pay quite a bit it seems. Prices have gone up. I think good examples can fetch upwards of 500+ usd.

There is a great guide that someone put up on here on what to look for when buying a 6309. It helped me a lot.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

SRP777 on an UncleSeiko GL-831 for the day.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

TexasTaucher said:


> You just have to be patient but they are out there. You will also have to pay quite a bit it seems. Prices have gone up. I think good examples can fetch upwards of 500+ usd.
> 
> There is a great guide that someone put up on here on what to look for when buying a 6309. It helped me a lot.


Many thanks, most seem to have new hands, dial and bezel that I find.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Pegasus said:


> Many thanks, most seem to have new hands, dial and bezel that I find.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 6309 guide in question. Outside of this guide there's more info scattered around various other Seiko forums. I'd also recommend Spencer Klein on Youtube. He's uploaded a bunch of 6309 evaluation videos over the years that can serve as good reference material of what to look for in a 6309.


----------



## Billy26 (Sep 8, 2014)

Simply love the elegance of the SRP range. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

OmegaTom said:


> The 6309 guide in question. Outside of this guide there's more info scattered around various other Seiko forums. I'd also recommend Spencer Klein on Youtube. He's uploaded a bunch of 6309 evaluation videos over the years that can serve as good reference material of what to look for in a 6309.


Many thanks 

Link not working but found it, seems like a needle in a haystack search 

If anyone has a lead in a decent one preferably in the EU please let me know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Love the contrast on this.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## golfakis4 (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi everyone i am new in modding and wanted to get an advice
i have the turtle padi and i installed Yobokies ceramic insert i know that it sits higher than the original Hardlex crystal but i want to bring it so the same height with a sapphire crystal i searched a lot in the internet and found a lot of pictures but not many of them are from the side of the watch i like the bevel edges like yobokies double domed but i cant find a picture of how it sits with a ceramic bezel i contacted dlw and they said that their crystals are thicker to mats the bezel height but they do not have bevel edges i am attaching a picture with my height diffrence

any help is very much appreciated


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Year 1981 last of the suwa dials










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pucciowitz (Jul 29, 2013)

Only 6309-704X for me!
Even better if 6306... ;-)


----------



## Pucciowitz (Jul 29, 2013)

Only 6309-704X for me!
Even better if 6306... ;-)


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Trying to get my son into the hobby early. Our watch future is bright!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

Sprint Veloce said:


> My New Turtles, they are SRP and different styles. I love them


This is: SRPC23, SRP775 and ? (Blue Lagoon mod?)


----------



## borgsauce (Feb 21, 2018)

Hey Guys,
I don't usually get to post here alot but I recently acquired this 6306-7000 and I thought I'd share it here. Purchased from YJ, and the pictures that were posted didn't do this watch justice. When I recieved it it was nasty full of crud and a badly scratched crystal, attached to what little was left of the OG Gl831 strap. The scratched crystal was a gamble as I couldn't be 100% sure, from pictures, if some of it was on the dial or just the crystal. Luckily, it all turned up well I think.









And sellers picture


----------



## jets (Jun 30, 2009)

SRP789 Coke. 
-OEM insert with DLW coin edge bezel
-DD sapphire 
-DLW chapter ring
-Uncle Seiko H-Link bracelet.

I don't know why I don't see more for these bracelets; they look awesome IMO.










Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## jik67 (Sep 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Wow, I'm surprised to find this thread still going strong!









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Seiko 6309-7040 , history of watchmaking (1985) and history of Italy (1601), a book I own.


----------



## A320 (May 25, 2019)

Turned out very nice borgsauce.
Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hkhan.001 (Jul 22, 2019)

Does anyone know where you could get a blue version of the GL831 or something similar? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emora (Mar 9, 2019)

Seiko SLA033J LtD edition. this thing is a beauty 😉


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

hkhan.001 said:


> Does anyone know where you could get a blue version of the GL831 or something similar?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take a look at the ZULUDIVER 284 from WatchGecko. They're slightly rebranded versions of the much loved Bonetto Cinturini 284. So they're quite soft/compliant, but come in a range colours whereas the Bonetto only comes in black.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Turtle weekend


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

hkhan.001 said:


> Does anyone know where you could get a blue version of the GL831 or something similar?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure Geckota Watches has a blue version of something like the GL831. The ZuluDiver 285....but it's more of a navy blue. Your only other option that I know of is WJean's version of the MarineMaster strap...that's available in blue too, though it's not the same. I haven't tried either strap, however. Just Uncle Seiko's black one....which I like quite a lot.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## hkhan.001 (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks for the Zulu diver 284 suggestions. Didn’t even know that existed. 

It’s down to that 284 in red vs a blue crafter blue for my PADI turtle. Gotta watch some more reviews to make a final decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

The padi does like being on blue. Just sayin.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Vicbittet (Oct 15, 2019)

My srp773.
Not happy with the bezel, won't move!









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wristboyNZ (Aug 30, 2019)

yinzburgher said:


> View attachment 14551917


Nice yellow I really like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Vicbittet said:


> My srp773.
> Not happy with the bezel, won't move!
> 
> 
> ...


Pop it off and find out why

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottsGT (Jun 7, 2019)

Back this summer I purchased my first Turtle, the STO Great White Shark. Beautiful watch, but even more surprising was the way this watch fit my wrist and how comfortable it is. It has completely blown my SKX's and my Monster out of the lineup when I grab a watch. Monday I took possession of a used PADI I purchased off Reddit. Now it's on the wrist, and I could not be happier. Last week I was wearing my Nemo Monster. After putting the PADI on, I'm giving some serious thought to posting up for a swap on the classifieds here to trade the Nemo Monster for a Nemo Turtle (SRPC95K1). Would this be considered an even swap these days? Used for used?


----------



## jets (Jun 30, 2009)

Did this today. Screwed up the crystal gasket pressing in the crystal... first time doing that sort of mod myself. SRPC23.

DLW coin edge
DLW lumed blue ceramic insert
DLW DD crystal
DLW glossy black chapter ring
Uncle seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicbittet (Oct 15, 2019)

Cinjent said:


> Pop it off and find out why
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Nah don't wanna try prying it off.
I'm going to seiko and get them to do it, it's new and under warranty.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicbittet (Oct 15, 2019)

So I fixed my stuck bezel today and I've got a couple of tips.

-I used my Swiss army knife to pry the bezel off, there's a tiny opening at the 11 o'clock section, push your blade with your thumb. Once in, slowly work around it whilst twisting gently.

- before popping it back on, lube lightly the bottom of the bezel (I used silicone spray) this will reduce the friction, and place on a flat surface. I just used my palm and popped in nicely. 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthracite_dial (Oct 14, 2019)

jets said:


> Did this today. Screwed up the crystal gasket pressing in the crystal... first time doing that sort of mod myself. SRPC23.
> 
> DLW coin edge
> DLW lumed blue ceramic insert
> ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Vicbittet said:


> So I fixed my stuck bezel today and I've got a couple of tips.
> 
> -I used my Swiss army knife to pry the bezel off, there's a tiny opening at the 11 o'clock section, push your blade with your thumb. Once in, slowly work around it whilst twisting gently.
> 
> ...


Well done, it can be a bit daunting the first time (TWSS). Did you find out what was causing the problem?


----------



## Vicbittet (Oct 15, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> Well done, it can be a bit daunting the first time (TWSS). Did you find out what was causing the problem?


Actually no. I'm guessing no lube was applied or sort wore out?
Was a bit daunting, and left a couple of battle scars only people with ocd would see. (like me)

Now it got me interested in modding...

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Willbarrow81 (Aug 30, 2019)

My Dad was a USNavy diver, and had this 6309-7049 Turtle since 1984, I just got it back from getting fixed and serviced. He just gave it to me, it's 35plus years old. Both me and my Brother joined the Navy too, so it is a special keepsake to me!!


----------



## jets (Jun 30, 2009)

Anthracite_dial said:


> Was thinking about the same mods. Do you like the Uncle Seiko Z199?


I do really like the Z199 from Uncle Seiko. I also have the H-Link on my Coke Turtle and I like it a bit better looks-wise. On the H-link the clasp is the better thumb release and on the Z199 it is the old school type clasp. I will say the Z199 conforms better to the wrist just a bit better and both are a great choice. If you look closely in my photos I have a wrist bone that pops up (12 o'clock) and the bracelet wraps around it nicely and I forget it is on sometimes. I like them better than the strapcodes I have. Don't hesitate with the mods I did; the watch really pops in a more refined polished look. The glossy chapter ring is so clean looking. I bought the matte one for the Coke turtle and I'll be swapping that out soon.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

mini ...


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

Very nice yellow shield, I hope they will release some yellow turtle soon.


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

hkhan.001 said:


> Does anyone know where you could get a blue version of the GL831 or something similar?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Seiko SRPD09 comes OEM on a blue rubber strap.
Both the Turtle, & Samurai are 22mn.








Not quite GL831, but it is an OEM option.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jets (Jun 30, 2009)

hkhan.001 said:


> Does anyone know where you could get a blue version of the GL831 or something similar?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p148/gl831.html Not blue but as good as it gets. This one is blue... https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p57/BLUE_WAFFLE_STRAP_For_Your_20mm_or_22mm_DIVER.html


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

hkhan.001 said:


> Does anyone know where you could get a blue version of the GL831 or something similar?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-22MM-B...663787?hash=item341500a76b:g:d-QAAOSwtThdFDvV

https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-zuludiver-284-divers-waterproof-rubber-watch-strap

https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-pvc-rubber-ndl-replacement-watch-strap

Use discount code WATCHGECKO.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Been a while since I posted anything....


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm sensing a theme

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Yesterday's TGIF shot :-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Anthracite_dial (Oct 14, 2019)

Winter Turtle


----------



## Anthracite_dial (Oct 14, 2019)

Winter Turtle


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Sea Turtle.


----------



## Lazerov (Sep 11, 2019)

SRPD01K1 'Dawn Grey' 2018 Limited Edition









Was lucky to find it sitting in a local AD's stock, and pick it up last week for a bit below MSRP. Now I want one with a black dial too


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Padi


----------



## ishtar007 (Nov 1, 2018)

SRPC25









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

I was walking past a storefront and they had a STO-white shark version of the Turtle and Samurai.
I really like the Samurai lines, but as I already have an STO, and am not planning on starting a Samurai collection, I got the Turtle...
They both look so yummy


----------



## Deamin (May 31, 2019)

Well I do hope the person with 2x fake turtles within one page of this one,knows that he has 2x fake turtles,and bought them as fake turtles.Otherwise he's been ripped off.Thats a crying shame if it is the case.


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Deamin said:


> Well I do hope the person with 2x fake turtles within one page of this one,knows that he has 2x fake turtles,and bought them as fake turtles.Otherwise he's been ripped off.Thats a crying shame if it is the case.


Which post number are you talking about? I went back 80 posts and they all looked fine to me. Why didn't you quote the post wth the"2x fake turtles"?


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Darn tough turtle









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Still loving this classic piece..


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Finally got an srp775


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## normn (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a Turtle model # 681861 . How can I find the srp# for it . I would like to put a bracelet on it .


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

normn said:


> I have a Turtle model # 681861 . How can I find the srp# for it . I would like to put a bracelet on it .


Are you able to post a photo of it? If it is a modern turtle, the reference for the bracelet is probably MOEV-Z-C.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

OmegaTom said:


> Take a look at the ZULUDIVER 284 from WatchGecko. They're slightly rebranded versions of the much loved Bonetto Cinturini 284. So they're quite soft/compliant, but come in a range colours *whereas the Bonetto only comes in black.*


Incorrect.

The Bonetto 284 also comes in blue:

https://www.amazon.com/Bonetto-Cinturini-Rubber-Model-284/dp/B01K8XU418


----------



## jets (Jun 30, 2009)

Newest update to my Coke Turtle. Genuine hands and black date wheel. The day is a bit crooked I know, next time I crack it open I'll figure out how to adjust it. Was off the 4R36 so not sure WTF but still works 










Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brocolt (Oct 20, 2019)

you watch is showing the hockey game LOL


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Oooooooooo.. I like it. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## reuben3 (Jul 6, 2018)

Loving my new uncle seiko strap, it gives off a more modern vibe.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Turd-ull from anutha mutha... w/ a Monster bracelet


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jets (Jun 30, 2009)

Sent from my rotary phone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

SRPC49K1, brand new


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

The cushion case is perfect for working out


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2019)

Greetings from Belgrade


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 14599341


Welcome to WUS! great watch, great photo.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2019)

Cobia said:


> Welcome to WUS! great watch, great photo.


Thanks


----------



## B Tank (May 13, 2019)

My first STO, just a few days old, loving it!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Greetings from Belgrade
> 
> View attachment 14599331


Dobro došo.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Dobro došo.


Bolje te našao


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

My PADI just returned from vacation 😀. It was awesome to have a watch that can go from water to dinner with ease.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Strap color sho can change the mood


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Always regretted flipping my Padi, so here's Its replacement,still need to size the bracelet.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

trameline said:


> Always regretted flipping my Padi, so here's Its replacement,still need to size the bracelet.


Good for you! I don't think I would ever flip mine; I just like it too much.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CaptTed (May 20, 2017)

I still have an SRP775, great watch, good value. I like wearing it, but tend to grab the SKX007 when I’m going with Seiko.


----------



## CaptTed (May 20, 2017)

I should add - I like the other variations, especially the PADI, and typically wear my Turtle on bracelet which is my general wearing preference but sometimes move it to a 5 ring NATO.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

First turtle! Srpd11

Surprising I was able to adjust the bracelet without too much difficulty.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazerov (Sep 11, 2019)

Since I got the Grey Dawn turtle, I've wanted to complement it with one with a black/dark dial.
Was split between the SRP777 and SRPC23 but while trying to decide, a deal for the former popped up on eBay, so that settled my choice.

















One unexpected annoyance is that the bracelet from the Grey Dawn turtle doesn't actually fit the other one well - it's a bit more rattly around the end links than it should be. Maybe the case is slightly different on the newer model?


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Lazerov said:


> Since I got the Grey Dawn turtle, I've wanted to complement it with one with a black/dark dial.
> Was split between the SRP777 and SRPC23 but while trying to decide, a deal for the former popped up on eBay, so that settled my choice.
> 
> View attachment 14612731
> ...


Good choice. While they're both quite nice, the 777 is more versatile, so I think that worked out well. Glad you caught a good deal.

Are you quite sure you have the original fat spring bars in the bracelet. With any substitute, the end links won't fit right.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazerov (Sep 11, 2019)

Cinjent said:


> Good choice. While they're both quite nice, the 777 is more versatile, so I think that worked out well. Glad you caught a good deal.
> 
> Are you quite sure you have the original fat spring bars in the bracelet. With any substitute, the end links won't fit right.


Thanks!

Both watches arrived equipped with 2.5mm spring bars and I don't have any other fat spring bars around, so that shouldn't be the issue.
These 2.5mm bars are also the reason I can't use most of my rubber straps as they can fit 2.0mm at most :-( (Got some 1.78mm bars on the way; hope they can fit Seikos as well)

I actually don't quite like the stock bracelet, as its matte (bead blasted?) finish doesn't really match the circularly brushed case of the Turtle. Might end up getting one of the Strapcode brushed oyster bracelets.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Lazerov said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Both watches arrived equipped with 2.5mm spring bars and I don't have any other fat spring bars around, so that shouldn't be the issue.
> These 2.5mm bars are also the reason I can't use most of my rubber straps as they can fit 2.0mm at most :-( (Got some 1.78mm bars on the way; hope they can fit Seikos as well)
> ...


The bracelet looks to be brushed, just in a different direction. You expect an aftermarket to match better?

Before putting a spring bar into a strap, I dip the bar into a little grease. Helps it go in and come back out when you want it to. You may even find you don't need the thinner bars... Maybe.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Forgot to post this yesterday..


----------



## Lazerov (Sep 11, 2019)

Cinjent said:


> The bracelet looks to be brushed, just in a different direction. You expect an aftermarket to match better?
> 
> Before putting a spring bar into a strap, I dip the bar into a little grease. Helps it go in and come back out when you want it to. You may even find you don't need the thinner bars... Maybe.


The grease trick helped getting the spring bars in. The real fun happened after, as the rubber absorbed all the grease, so getting the bars out was a bit of a challenge 

The stock bracelet seems to be blasted, with thin polished stripes in between. The clasp is brushed though. A bit hard to capture in photos but here's an attempt with the help of a flashlight:








An aftermarket bracelet would indeed be hit and miss, and I'm really enjoying the classic look with the waffle strap, so I'm going to keep that for now.


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

First post on this thread. Good morning from the Bay Area.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last 2 days....


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Lazerov said:


> The grease trick helped getting the spring bars in. The real fun happened after, as the rubber absorbed all the grease, so getting the bars out was a bit of a challenge
> 
> The stock bracelet seems to be blasted, with thin polished stripes in between. The clasp is brushed though. A bit hard to capture in photos but here's an attempt with the help of a flashlight:
> View attachment 14613455
> ...


I dunno bud. Maybe my lying eyes are deceiving me; but I am looking at them in sun light, and the finish of the watch, bracelet, and clasp appears to be the same. If you disagree, you have the option of brushing the bracelet to your liking.

Personally, I enjoy the shape of the watch without diluting it with an integrated bracelet. Thus, I normally use a strap or bracelet that isn't (like a shark mesh for example).

Also, you may have benefited from more grease 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazerov (Sep 11, 2019)

Cinjent said:


> I dunno bud. Maybe my lying eyes are deceiving me; but I am looking at them in sun light, and the finish of the watch, bracelet, and clasp appears to be the same.


Your eyes are fine 
Apparently, there's more than one version of the turtle bracelet - looking at various pictures on the Internet, it seems most turtles have the brushed one. Guess the bead blasted one is specific to the Dawn Grey. (and maybe some others - haven't looked at all of them)

The shark mesh is a good idea - even better that it could fit other 22mm lug watches.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Lazerov said:


> Your eyes are fine
> Apparently, there's more than one version of the turtle bracelet - looking at various pictures on the Internet, it seems most turtles have the brushed one. Guess the bead blasted one is specific to the Dawn Grey. (and maybe some others - haven't looked at all of them)
> 
> The shark mesh is a good idea - even better that it could fit other 22mm lug watches.


Yup. Here's the one I've been using. 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jubbaa (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Last 2 days....


Is this insert bleached or just the angle and the light?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

pekshn89 said:


> Is this insert bleached or just the angle and the light?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Pure stock, so must be angle & lighting.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Lazerov said:


> SRPD01K1 'Dawn Grey' 2018 Limited Edition
> 
> View attachment 14581941
> 
> ...


Looks familiar.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Was the old 6306/9 also called the turtle?


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello from Greece


----------



## 9999 (Dec 16, 2018)

Legit check on this SRP777 please


----------



## 9999 (Dec 16, 2018)

Legit check on this SRP777 please

View attachment 14618241


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

9999 said:


> Legit check on this SRP777 please
> 
> View attachment 14618241


That's a no from me dawg.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

9999 said:


> Legit check on this SRP777 please
> 
> View attachment 14618241


Minor misalignment? LOL

Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Emceemon (Aug 11, 2015)

aguila9 said:


> Minor misalignment? LOL
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


Minor! Lovable still but damn.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

That is perfectly within Seiko tolerances. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

9999 said:


> Legit check on this SRP777 please
> 
> View attachment 14618241


Who set the chapter ring? Stevie Wonder?


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Godfather111 said:


> Who set the chapter ring? Stevie Wonder?


Killing me lol


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Cinjent said:


> That is perfectly within Seiko tolerances.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Got to award a point for effort. Deliberately misaligning the chapter ring to try and make it look legit


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Godfather111 said:


> Who set the chapter ring? Stevie Wonder?


Give the poor guy a break, he's doing his best.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

basso4735 said:


> That's a no from me dawg.


Nice fake bruh.

Were you blindfolded when you were printing that dial?



Cinjent said:


> That is perfectly within Seiko tolerances.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


I'd agree, except I'm not seeing a Seiko watch.

Ohhhhh...you mean the fake turtle *basso4735* posted?

Nah.

It's a legit.....fake.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Impulse said:


> Nice fake bruh.
> 
> Were you blindfolded when you were printing that dial?
> 
> ...


I didn't post anything my man, I quoted the pic. Might need to get your eyes checked.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Maybe you guys have a better screen than I do, but I don't get why you don't think that turtle it's real. Is it just because he's asking? 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

basso4735 said:


> I didn't post anything my man, I quoted the pic. Might need to get your eyes checked.


It's cool though if he has messed up eyes, he can still get a job with Seiko.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## rodo88 (Apr 22, 2017)

Received my SRP777 yesterday. Unfortunately, and not something I've seen with a Seiko I've received new before, the rear lugs were scratched. So it's going back to the vendor for a replacement


----------



## NateBeasle (May 24, 2013)

Any Sea Grape owners who can comment on the softness of the rubber? Is it anything close to the Z20's from the Sawtooths?


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

Small grey mod


----------



## cmar-ireland (Nov 6, 2011)

runSeiko said:


> Small grey mod


Where did you source the black/grey bezel insert?
It looks great.


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

cmar-ireland said:


> Where did you source the black/grey bezel insert?
> It looks great.


WatchandStyle, they have both an eBay shop and a website


----------



## cmar-ireland (Nov 6, 2011)

runSeiko said:


> WatchandStyle, they have both an eBay shop and a website


Thanks for letting me know. I've just bought the bezel insert and a signed crown!


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

New at turtle thread!
Is this thread only reissue turtle available?
Or okay with old fashioned?
Here is my willard!









나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

gshock626 said:


>


Awesome looking piece. Patina done to the dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

picklepossy said:


> Awesome looking piece. Patina done to the dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Hour markers, hands, and date wheel were baked for the patina look.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Vicbittet (Oct 15, 2019)

Running 2-3 spd fast. Impressed.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## neatlittlefellow (Feb 11, 2006)

Added a Turtle "Coke" and a SKX009J "Pepsi" to the collection.  
Pepsi had the blue sapphire upgrade.

Kind regards, Peter


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

neatlittlefellow said:


> Added a Turtle "Coke" and a SKX009J "Pepsi" to the collection.
> Pepsi had the blue sapphire upgrade.
> 
> Kind regards, Peter
> ...


Great mod on the turtle, and the sapphire on the SKX looks awesome


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

neatlittlefellow said:


> Added a Turtle "Coke" and a SKX009J "Pepsi" to the collection.
> Pepsi had the blue sapphire upgrade.
> 
> Kind regards, Peter
> ...


Great mod on the turtle, and the sapphire on the SKX looks awesome


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

For the day it’s this 777


----------



## neatlittlefellow (Feb 11, 2006)

Except for the strap, there is no modification on the turtle it's a standard SRP789K1


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

6309 from 1981









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Seiko Saturday on Barton rubber


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi, I put this together a few moths back. Thought I'd share. Please let me know if I'm missing any.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lou P said:


> Hi, I put this together a few moths back. Thought I'd share. Please let me know if I'm missing any.
> 
> View attachment 14668865


Very nicely done, thanks! It's pretty amazing to me that they made this many variants.

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

I have a Turtle I bought in 1986. Recently the movement stopped and I could not get it to work. Seiko USA (supposedly) examined it and said it could not be fixed as the parts are no longer available. Does anyone have any recommendations as to who actually does work on these watches without charging a king's ransom? I would love to keep this watch running if I could, but can't justify spending a great deal more than the watch is worth to do so.


----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

Condor97 said:


> Very nicely done, thanks! It's pretty amazing to me that they made this many variants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


If you want to sell to collectors, you have to give them something to collect!


----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

Condor97 said:


> Very nicely done, thanks! It's pretty amazing to me that they made this many variants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


If you want to sell to collectors, you have to give them something to collect!


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

These are the ones I own.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Lou P said:


> These are the ones I own.
> View attachment 14670967











My 2.


----------



## MSugarman (Jan 11, 2019)

I love to change out Nato straps on my turtle


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

does the "costco" turtle count? lol. iirc, it was basically a 779, but came stock on the bracelet instead of the rubber.


----------



## neatlittlefellow (Feb 11, 2006)

new strap for my Seiko SRP789










grtz,
Peter


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> does the "costco" turtle count? lol. iirc, it was basically a 779, but came stock on the bracelet instead of the rubber.


I think Costco - SRPA85 should also be included.


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

Duplicated the post. The new green SBDY039 is also missing.

I wonder how much more Seiko will do the turtle version. Maybe 50?


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

nets said:


> Duplicated the post. The new green SBDY039 is also missing.
> 
> I wonder how much more Seiko will do the turtle version. Maybe 50?


Thanks! I'll add this one.

Thanks for the Costco SRPA85 heads-up as well. I think I'll add that model name next to the 779 and say "w br" or something like that.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Anyone know the specs for the crystaltime coin edged bezel gasket? Mainly the thickness? I’m assuming it’s around .3mm but wanting to see if anyone. Need a thin one as the one I have is too thick which makes rotation challenging. Thanks


----------



## KingFisk (Dec 7, 2019)

First ever post...Excited to share my first new Seiko in over 20 years. I am loving this watch. Feels great and pops visually.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerem (Jun 25, 2017)

I am really tired of misalignment issues, I bought save the ocean srpc91 two times (from internet) last week but returned both because of this quality problem. I sold one that has no misalignment issues but I cannot find second one !

My trust on seiko is getting weaker.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

KingFisk said:


> First ever post...Excited to share my first new Seiko in over 20 years. I am loving this watch. Feels great and pops visually.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Welcome King, fantastic watch, congrats.


----------



## KingFisk (Dec 7, 2019)

Cobia said:


> Welcome King, fantastic watch, congrats.


Thank you, sir! Much appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

Lou P said:


> Thanks! I'll add this one.
> 
> Thanks for the Costco SRPA85 heads-up as well. I think I'll add that model name next to the 779 and say "w br" or something like that.


I checked your list calmly and I'm afraid SBDY041 is still missing. Now we have everything for today.

SDBY041 contrary to the descriptions is not a limited version.


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

Picked up a $15 v.1 Tire Tread from Uncle Seiko's clearance sale. Pretty nice!



















He also included a glow in the dark sticker.


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

nets said:


> I checked your list calmly and I'm afraid SBDY041 is still missing. Now we have everything for today.
> 
> SDBY041 contrary to the descriptions is not a limited version.


Really appreciate the thorough review! I'll add this one as well. Thanks again!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

I thought I was out of the Turtle game, sold my PADI, and my SRP775 earlier this year. But then, this SBDY031 was too beautiful to resist :









The engraved bezel insert, taller and grippier bezel, the sunburst-y dial, and the shark fin second hand, shark fin on the dial all had me coveting it this year. Getting this one with the Kanji day wheel is just a big bonus.


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

double post


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Godfather111 said:


> I thought I was out of the Turtle game, sold my PADI, and my SRP775 earlier this year. But then, this SBDY031 was too beautiful to resist :
> 
> View attachment 14697765
> 
> ...


You had both of the turtles that I still have. Why did you get rid of them and if I may ask which one did you prefer?


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

Galaga said:


> You had both of the turtles that I still have. Why did you get rid of them and if I may ask which one did you prefer?


I had too many Seikos at the time and had to thin the herd.

Definitely regret selling my PADI Turtle. I still miss it terribly. I think I might have to buy it again in the future.









Never really connected with the two-tone SRP775. It has a very classic and vintage-y vibe, but in the back of my head, I should have gotten the classic SRP777 instead. I tried to love the 775, even bought a two-tone Strapcode Jubilee for it, but alas, no joy.

























I think the 777 is in the horizon for me, maybe next year.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Godfather111 said:


> I had too many Seikos at the time and had to thin the herd.
> 
> Definitely regret selling my PADI Turtle. I still miss it terribly. I think I might have to buy it again in the future.
> 
> ...


The anthracite dial is the one I'm looking at.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

What do we think about these new releases? I like them.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm on board, especially with the confirmed new part bezel. 'ingot-edge' it seems to be called, basically it looks like they put sharp edges on the bit that mills the bezels, and they are cutting them bold and square again. and some people finally getting that long-awaited ceramic upgrade they've wanted. hope it doesn't drive the cost up too much, i assume these will go at around 400 or more? are long gone the days of the ~$200 Seiko diver? (no i know, those days have been gone for a while) i guess it's more of yesterday's $200 is today's $400...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wart = nope!


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> I'm on board, especially with the confirmed new part bezel. 'ingot-edge' it seems to be called, basically it looks like they put sharp edges on the bit that mills the bezels, and they are cutting them bold and square again. and some people finally getting that long-awaited ceramic upgrade they've wanted. hope it doesn't drive the cost up too much, i assume these will go at around 400 or more? are long gone the days of the ~$200 Seiko diver? (no i know, those days have been gone for a while) i guess it's more of yesterday's $200 is today's $400...


I believe list price for the waffle dial, sapphire crystal, ceramic insert with bracelet is around $700. Don't know what the street price will be.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> What do we think about these new releases? I like them.
> 
> View attachment 14701829
> View attachment 14701827
> View attachment 14701825


LOVE the new bezel edges, the bezel edge on the skx and turtles has always been poorly finished, it needs to be more defined and crisper like in this pic.
Green one looks very nice.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

These live pics posted on the new Seiko thread are nice.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Bezels definitely look good. The wart and the lego dial, not so much. 

Be interesting to see where they sit price wise compared to the current versions.

Edit: i really want that ceramic insert for my srpc23. Looks so much better than the aftermarket ones.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Now these new turtles have ceramic bezels and sapphire crystals ; no?


----------



## rrod81 (Mar 25, 2019)

Godfather111 said:


> I had too many Seikos at the time and had to thin the herd.
> 
> Definitely regret selling my PADI Turtle. I still miss it terribly. I think I might have to buy it again in the future.
> 
> ...


Nice combo there.
Are the bracelets from strapcode?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Galaga said:


> What do we think about these new releases? I like them.
> 
> View attachment 14701829
> View attachment 14701827
> View attachment 14701825


The waffle dials are nice, but that wart on the crystal...ugh.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)




----------



## meking (May 7, 2019)

59yukon01 said:


>


The top one with the lighter canvas (?) strap looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

rrod81 said:


> Nice combo there.
> Are the bracelets from strapcode?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yes those are Strapcode Jubilees.


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

^ double post


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

My trusty surf companion









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

The new Turtles are nice. The waffle dials bring a new texture, but I worry that they're kinda loud, and not as subtle as the shallow ridges of the Save the Ocean series. 

Speaking of which, I'm disappointed that the New Great White's bezel insert does not have the original's concentric circles texturing and engraved numbers. I was hoping succeeding Turtles would have that. Glad that they're of that shiny enamel though (highly doubt it's ceramic). The sprocket-like bezel is a huge improvement over past Turtles. The cyclops doesn't bother me as much, but I hope they're aligned with the day-date window. Given Seiko's track record with chapter rings and bezels, I'd keep my fingers crossed.

It would be too much to ask, but I wish they took this opportunity to change the bracelet to a classic Oyster style that tapers from 22mm to 18mm.

Otherwise, this new batch does some bring variety in increments.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Wart = nope!


+1.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Crossingrover (Apr 21, 2019)

Just joined the Turtle club! March of 1980 and still runs great!









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Guess where my x-mas giftcards are gonna goto ....

Jan release with ceremic insert and AR coated sapphire!


----------



## ICUdude (Feb 7, 2017)

Godfather111 said:


> I thought I was out of the Turtle game, sold my PADI, and my SRP775 earlier this year. But then, this SBDY031 was too beautiful to resist :
> 
> View attachment 14697765
> 
> ...


Congrats on the acquisition! That is a nice blue


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

Crossingrover said:


> Just joined the Turtle club! March of 1980 and still runs great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it on that jubilee !!


----------



## rrod81 (Mar 25, 2019)

Guys, I have a SRPA turte padi in metal bracelet. Some of the collars or (pipe?) of the bracelet were lost. I think thats the thing that locks the links of the bracelet. Where do you think i can source them? Thanks. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Just got this one, Santa came early this year


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

twintop said:


> Just got this one, Santa came early this year
> 
> View attachment 14715787


Congrats, and excellent picture.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

rrod81 said:


> Guys, I have a SRPA turte padi in metal bracelet. Some of the collars or (pipe?) of the bracelet were lost. I think thats the thing that locks the links of the bracelet. Where do you think i can source them? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


I'd go to ebay first. Then, if not, find your local AD for Seiko....not macys etc, but an actual shop that sells seiko/grand seiko. I've found they usually have a few laying around in their sizing area and are really cool about them. And while you are there, start a good relationship with them and when you make your next purchase, do it there, maybe pay just a little closer to msrp than you would at a place like macys, then watch the price on future purchases drop like rocks...

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Mine's in here somewhere back, but thought I'd repost. Why not huh 









Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

brash47 said:


> I'd go to ebay first. Then, if not, find your local AD for Seiko....not macys etc, but an actual shop that sells seiko/grand seiko. I've found they usually have a few laying around in their sizing area and are really cool about them. And while you are there, start a good relationship with them and when you make your next purchase, do it there, maybe pay just a little closer to msrp than you would at a place like macys, then watch the price on future purchases drop like rocks...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Is this what you are looking for?
https://www.esslinger.com/watch-band-part-refills-watch-band-pins-or-friction-pipes/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrod81 (Mar 25, 2019)

brash47 said:


> I'd go to ebay first. Then, if not, find your local AD for Seiko....not macys etc, but an actual shop that sells seiko/grand seiko. I've found they usually have a few laying around in their sizing area and are really cool about them. And while you are there, start a good relationship with them and when you make your next purchase, do it there, maybe pay just a little closer to msrp than you would at a place like macys, then watch the price on future purchases drop like rocks...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. Will look into it.

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrod81 (Mar 25, 2019)

Rabirnie said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> https://www.esslinger.com/watch-band-part-refills-watch-band-pins-or-friction-pipes/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah thats it. Any idea of the size for the turtle bracelet? Or have to physically measure the size?

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

rrod81 said:


> Yeah thats it. Any idea of the size for the turtle bracelet? Or have to physically measure the size?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Truth be told, I have no idea. A user from a deal forum I'm on posted it for someone else. Hopefully, other members will be able to answer your question!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrod81 (Mar 25, 2019)

Rabirnie said:


> Truth be told, I have no idea. A user from a deal forum I'm on posted it for someone else. Hopefully, other members will be able to answer your question!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply mate. Will just wait for others. Hopefully they have the answers..

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

That expensive look!


----------



## mostlywabisabi (Dec 1, 2012)

Awesome vintage turtle!



Crossingrover said:


> Just joined the Turtle club! March of 1980 and still runs great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Galaga said:


> What do we think about these new releases? I like them.
> 
> View attachment 14701829
> View attachment 14701827
> View attachment 14701825


These look great, I'm definitely getting the green dial Turtle. Any information on model numbers or release date?


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Jraul7 said:


> These look great, I'm definitely getting the green dial Turtle. Any information on model numbers or release date?


U mean the new "King" Turtles with the ceremic bezel, AR sapphire and the different second hand? Those are Japan exclusive and released on Jan 11. But some Japan websites are already accepting preorders (shipping after Jan 11). Around $5XX US which is a fair price considering Seiko finally put ceremic/sapphire on the Turtles.

I'm getting the blue dial ;-).


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

SSingh1975 said:


> U mean the new "King" Turtles with the ceremic bezel, AR sapphire and the different second hand? Those are Japan exclusive and released on Jan 11. But some Japan websites are already accepting preorders (shipping after Jan 11). Around $5XX US which is a fair price considering Seiko finally put ceremic/sapphire on the Turtles.
> 
> I'm getting the blue dial ;-).
> View attachment 14723437


Thanks! That new Save The Oceans model looks great too. Agree with the price, is not bad considering the upgrades. I would still prefer a crystal without cyclops.


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

SRPC44/SBDX012


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Niknoklikestotictok (Nov 28, 2019)

Strewth! It's the flamin Ozzie LE


----------



## Crossingrover (Apr 21, 2019)

Really falling in love with this old warrior - March 1980 6309. It's the perfect amount of patina for a daily wear.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

^ Ouch...that angled bracelet links make me cringe!!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Crossingrover (Apr 21, 2019)

SSingh1975 said:


> ^ Ouch...that angled bracelet links make me cringe!!


Yeah, it's an ancient jubillee. Those inner links are stretched out like you wouldn't believe! I'm ordering an Uncle Seiko z199 bracelet to replace it.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryKrinkle (Oct 23, 2019)

I've always worn NATO straps and have never really worn a bracelet. On a whim I bought a Strapcode Super Oyster for my Turtle. What a game changer! It's like a whole new watch. Also, I think a bracelet helps the proportions of the watch look better on my wrist, if that makes any sense. 13/10.


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

Sharing the Version 2 update.

Added SBDY039 and SBDY041. Thanks nets.

Also added the anticipated January 2020 models SBDY047, SBDY049, and SBDY051. The 047 seems to be getting called Save The Ocean, but I'm calling it Great White Shark II since it has the same sharkfin on the dial.

Added "SRPA85 on br" to the SRP779 caption to account for the Costco model. Thanks timetellinnoob.
For now I've added the SRPD50 to the SRPD46 but I may break those up later if I can confirm the heads or casebacks are different and not just a bracelet difference.

Enjoy!


----------



## chunkileung9078 (Dec 27, 2019)

Greetings from the Ninja Turtle 









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Lou P said:


> Sharing the Version 2 update.
> 
> Added SBDY039 and SBDY041. Thanks nets.
> 
> ...


Black waffle vs green waffle. I didn't realize these are actually different colors. Thought it was just bracelet vs strap. Think I prefer the green. Though it's pretty dark.


----------



## that.gshock.life (Dec 20, 2019)

I think I'll let my dad wear this one


----------



## Tr1ple7s (Nov 25, 2019)

Srpc91 on bonetto centurini natural rubber with Seiko hardware.









Sent from my A5_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryKrinkle (Oct 23, 2019)

Did anyone else find the Turtle to be an acquired taste?

When I first became interested in watches earlier this year, the SKX009 immediately caught my eye and it was one of the first significant watches I purchased. In the process of researching that watch, I saw the Turtle SRP779 and my initial reaction was that it was ugly. Over time, I warmed up to it and eventually purchased it. While I'd never sell my SKX009, I definitely prefer my SRP779 now. The Turtle is just so solid and substantial. Turning the crown, especially when winding it, feels so solid. I really like it.


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

HenryKrinkle said:


> Did anyone else find the Turtle to be an acquired taste?
> 
> When I first became interested in watches earlier this year, the SKX009 immediately caught my eye and it was one of the first significant watches I purchased. In the process of researching that watch, I saw the Turtle SRP779 and my initial reaction was that it was ugly. Over time, I warmed up to it and eventually purchased it. While I'd never sell my SKX009, I definitely prefer my SRP779 now. The Turtle is just so solid and substantial. Turning the crown, especially when winding it, feels so solid. I really like it.


I share the same view. Had both the SKX007 and 009 Pepsi and they were my go to Seiko divers back then. I also thought the turtles looked bad and felt the cushion case seemed out of proportion. Years later, I'm now on to my 2nd turtle with the SBDY015 JDM black dial after I sold the blue dial SRP773J and had buyers remorse. I have a birth year 6105 in the collection and recently acquired a 6306 too. I've since sold the SKX007 but kept the SKX009 Pepsi, being the original owner and all, even though I hardly wear it anymore. Things change and who knows what the future might bring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

HenryKrinkle said:


> Did anyone else find the Turtle to be an acquired taste?
> 
> When I first became interested in watches earlier this year, the SKX009 immediately caught my eye and it was one of the first significant watches I purchased. In the process of researching that watch, I saw the Turtle SRP779 and my initial reaction was that it was ugly. Over time, I warmed up to it and eventually purchased it. While I'd never sell my SKX009, I definitely prefer my SRP779 now. The Turtle is just so solid and substantial. Turning the crown, especially when winding it, feels so solid. I really like it.


Yeah I hated the chubby case when I first saw it.

I started with an skx but was pretty underwhelmed, so flipped it to move up to a sumo or turtle.

Took a punt on a turtle as the sumo case just looked too big for me. Wasnt sure at first but it really grew on me - had a bit more presence than the skx but wore really nicely on my 7 incher (wrist obvs ).

I've had five different turtles since and honestly think I'll always have at least one


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Kraff SATURN 196012 ...


----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)

Hello from a New Turtle lover from Holland.
I bought my first Turtle 779 3 years ago after having an skx007. The skx felt a bit small on my wrist so I looked for a bigger watch. After finding the Turtle and wearing it for 3 years, I knew this is my perfect watch. It has been said so many times but how it sits on my wrist is just so good it's almost like somebody is holding my hand. It sounds crazy as I write it but it's true. Just recently I got myself the SRPC23 with the gray dial and I'm in love all over again. With the bracelet it can easily pass as a dress watch and on rubber it becomes a real diver again. To complete my Turtle collection I ordered the SRPC91 STO after seeing it live in a shop. It's being send to Seiko for alignement and will be send to me in about ten days. I'm enjoying this Turtle threat very much! Great and dangerous inspiration.


----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)

Love the STO and that strap. I think that strap is the perfect replacement for the silicone. I wear my SRPC23 on that one and the SRP779 on a 284. The BC285 doesn’t get enough credit I think.


----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)

Tr1ple7s said:


> Srpc91 on bonetto centurini natural rubber with Seiko hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the STO and that strap. I think that strap is the perfect replacement for the silicone. I wear my SRPC23 on that one and the SRP779 on a 284. The BC285 doesn't get enough credit I think.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Doublebass said:


> View attachment 14739031
> Hello from a New Turtle lover from Holland.
> I bought my first Turtle 779 3 years ago after having an skx007. The skx felt a bit small on my wrist so I looked for a bigger watch. After finding the Turtle and wearing it for 3 years, I knew this is my perfect watch. It has been said so many times but how it sits on my wrist is just so good it's almost like somebody is holding my hand. It sounds crazy as I write it but it's true. Just recently I got myself the SRPC23 with the gray dial and I'm in love all over again. With the bracelet it can easily pass as a dress watch and on rubber it becomes a real diver again. To complete my Turtle collection I ordered the SRPC91 STO after seeing it live in a shop. It's being send to Seiko for alignement and will be send to me in about ten days. I'm enjoying this Turtle threat very much! Great and dangerous inspiration.


Welcome aboard bro!
Its a very deep Seiko rabbit hole from here on in.
Escape now while you still can if you want to save lots of money.
Dont forget to check out the sumos and samurais too


----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)

Thanks! and thanks for the warning!


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Modern and Vintage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

vlke said:


> Modern and Vintage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I've seen a 6309 with a kanji day wheel before, nice! It's in great overall shape too.


----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

vlke said:


> Modern and Vintage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I've seen a 6309 with a kanji day wheel before, nice! It's in great overall shape too.


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

^ it's a 6306-7001 

And a SBDY015 on the left

Both on Uncle Seiko straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu`


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami (May 31, 2019)

Hi everyone! I have two Turtles (STO and PADI), both original, unmodified. I’ve seen a lot of the mods out there and some are pretty cool. But one of the things I like about these dive watches is their great waterproofing. Do any of you who do your own mods get worried about losing the waterproofing? I don’t know much about mods, but I would imagine a watch shop that does mods would retest the watch for waterproofing. 

I ask mostly because I bought an SKX model a couple years ago on the bay that had super cool mods, but the guy selling them made “no guarantee of waterproofing”, and sure enough, even taking a shower with it on caused it to fog up, which I thought was ridiculous. 

Anyway, just wanted your thoughts on modding and waterproofing.


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

Oodles_of_Hami said:


> Hi everyone! I have two Turtles (STO and PADI), both original, unmodified. I've seen a lot of the mods out there and some are pretty cool. But one of the things I like about these dive watches is their great waterproofing. Do any of you who do your own mods get worried about losing the waterproofing? I don't know much about mods, but I would imagine a watch shop that does mods would retest the watch for waterproofing.
> 
> I ask mostly because I bought an SKX model a couple years ago on the bay that had super cool mods, but the guy selling them made "no guarantee of waterproofing", and sure enough, even taking a shower with it on caused it to fog up, which I thought was ridiculous.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted your thoughts on modding and waterproofing.


All you have to do is buy the original gasket on the serwice 
seiko and replace it.

You can go to the whatever brand and ask for checking of the watch.


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

double, please delete


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Any professional modder worth his salt will include a pressure test.

If you are doing it yourself you can crudely check for basic waterproofing before putting the movement back in the case with a bucket and some water!

But if I knew I was gonna be swimming with it, i'd be far happier knowing it had been pressure tested.


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami (May 31, 2019)

So I take it the guy who made the modded SKX that I bought isn’t probably worth his salt. Ugh.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami (May 31, 2019)

Look what came in the mail tonight...

Love.This.Turtle!


----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

whywhysee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that using UncleSeiko Z199 endlinks on an SKX jubilee?


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Are there any aftermarket bezel options that have lower and sloping profile?

And obligatory pic...


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami (May 31, 2019)

Check out the new Barton Elite Silicon navy over red.

And question: will these quick release spring pins hold or should I remove them and put the bracelet ones back in?


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

I would think with the many great reviews Barton has, that the springs will hold.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

tinman143 said:


> Are there any aftermarket bezel options that have lower and sloping profile?
> 
> And obligatory pic...


Definitely not sloping design as they're all flat. Only Samurai bezels slope down. Maybe you can buy a stock Samurai bezel (which may be hard to source) and buy bezel inserts made for the Samurai.


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Dupe


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

tinman143 said:


> Found this one from Dagaz that says it should work on the .
> 
> https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/7310688


Edit: this one is flat after further inspection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

tinman143 said:


> Edit: this one is flat after further inspection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, you got my hopes up lol


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

SRP775 with Crafter Blue, green strap.


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami (May 31, 2019)

I love the look of that green strap with the gold on the bezel!


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

TheBigBurrito said:


> SRP775 with Crafter Blue, green strap.


I wish this reference model came with the sunburst black that comes in the SRPC44...


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Oodles_of_Hami said:


> Check out the new Barton Elite Silicon navy over red.
> 
> And question: will these quick release spring pins hold or should I remove them and put the bracelet ones back in?
> View attachment 14753321
> View attachment 14753319


Hey, how do you like this strap? I'm thinking about getting the blue to go with my STO Great White.


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami (May 31, 2019)

Hey fpark83, the Barton Elite is super comfortable and soft. I like it a lot. It looks really good on the turtle too. The only thing I think people may not like as much is that there is no venting, holes or breathability. But that’s not what I was going for on this one. I do recommend it for comfort.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Impulse said:


> Is that using UncleSeiko Z199 endlinks on an SKX jubilee?


Yes - slight trimming to the underside of the end links was needed - but the end result looks great. I've always been a fan of the SKX jubilee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jinugi39 (Feb 14, 2011)

Tophat sapphire by Crystal time. Love it.


----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

Clean and simple.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

Just said goodbye as it's on it's way to another forum member...


----------



## Howler (Sep 16, 2016)

Currently on loan (to try and potentially buy) from a friend. I am pretty sure I'll be making the purchase!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome (Jun 26, 2019)

My new PADI! 
Really love the sunburst blue.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

A charged


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Havent posted mine in a while, it's been undergoing some maintenance - new yobokies flat sapphire with bevelled edge installed.

For some reason the domed sapphire just didn't work for me. Happier now


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

B1ff_77 said:


> Havent posted mine in a while, it's been undergoing some maintenance - new yobokies flat sapphire with bevelled edge installed.
> 
> For some reason the domed sapphire just didn't work for me. Happier now


I've always been the same with the Turtle... Never liked that way it looked with the dome. Love it with the flat crystal.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

AndrwTNT said:


> I've always been the same with the Turtle... Never liked that way it looked with the dome. Love it with the flat crystal.


Yeah not even sure what I didn't like about it, but just didnt bond with it at all.

Think the dome + cushion case just made it look like a fishbowl on my skinny flat wrist


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

jamsie said:


> Just said goodbye as it's on it's way to another forum member...
> View attachment 14778811
> 
> View attachment 14778813
> ...


Falling more and more in love with the SRPC44


----------



## CVK 81 (Sep 3, 2019)

59yukon01 said:


>


Great looking canvas band. Any info on source?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

CVK 81 said:


> Great looking canvas band. Any info on source?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.... custom canvas from Drunkartstrap.


----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

Here's my STO on either a turqoise bezel matching the blue on the bezel (between 0 & 20 min), and a sky-blue matching the dial and the other blue.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

BabyJoe said:


> Here's my STO on either a turqoise bezel matching the blue on the bezel (between 0 & 20 min), and a sky-blue matching the dial and the other blue.
> 
> View attachment 14787685
> 
> View attachment 14787687


Nice straps. Where did you get them from?


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6306-7001 dated February '79









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

gshock626 said:


>


Which waffle brand if you don't mind sharing? Is it soft and would you recommend? TIA


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

tinman143 said:


> Which waffle brand if you don't mind sharing? Is it soft and would you recommend? TIA


It's from Uncle Seiko. It's fairly soft and it's comfortable. I'd recommend it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Anyone selling an SRPC44, gold turtle? lol


----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

fpark83 said:


> Nice straps. Where did you get them from?


Cheapest Nato straps


----------



## EddieTheBeast (Jun 26, 2019)

Taken mid December in the Lake District


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a batman turtle and it hasn't been getting much wrist time. I'm starting to think I need to try out it on something other than the standard oyster bracelet.

What are opinions on shark mesh?


----------



## Hastey (Sep 2, 2019)

Waffle strap for the win!


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

My King Turtle arrived yesterday and it's a beaut!! (ar coated sapphire and ceremic bezel):


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Happy Saturday all~


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinugi39 (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

jinugi39 said:


> View attachment 14792617
> View attachment 14792619
> View attachment 14792621


Nice strap. What kind?


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

SSingh1975 said:


> My King Turtle arrived yesterday and it's a beaut!! (ar coated sapphire and ceremic bezel):
> View attachment 14792361


I would remove the date magnifier. Everything else is great!


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Anyone upgrade the hands on their turtle? Its the only thing I don;t like on it. I would prefer samurai or baby mm hands..


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

SSingh1975 said:


> My King Turtle arrived yesterday and it's a beaut!! (ar coated sapphire and ceremic bezel):
> View attachment 14792361


Congrats, looks fantastic mate.

That bezel edge is sweet!


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

SBDY051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

74notserpp said:


> SBDY051
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pete i was going to give you a like for this bro, lovely watch.
BUT then i saw your doggies avatar and couldnt lol

GO THE EELS!!!


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Pete i was going to give you a like for this bro, lovely watch.
> BUT then i saw your doggies avatar and couldnt lol
> 
> GO THE EELS!!!


Yes, like oil and water those two! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

74notserpp said:


> SBDY051
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like that does not have the shiny lume on the dial lume plots. Is that correct?

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Condor97 said:


> It looks like that does not have the shiny lume on the dial lume plots. Is that correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


Here is a shot under some direct light









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryKrinkle (Oct 23, 2019)

The deep blue color of this watch is sublime. What's the ref #?



Hastey said:


> View attachment 14791511
> 
> 
> Waffle strap for the win!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

HenryKrinkle said:


> The deep blue color of this watch is sublime. What's the ref #?


That is an SRP773.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

I wish they made the 777 and 773 with sunburst dials...


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

Pure class timepiece


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Put my King Turtle on a blue Obris morgan rubber strap for now..awaiting the Z199 bracelet from our beloved Uncle!


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

SSingh1975 said:


> Put my King Turtle on a blue Obris morgan rubber strap for now..awaiting the Z199 bracelet from our beloved Uncle!
> View attachment 14797751


Nice watch. What makes this a King Turtle?


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

fpark83 said:


> Nice watch. What makes this a King Turtle?


These are the 2020 release. These come standard with ceremic bezel insert, anti reflective sapphire crystal, cyclops day/date and the hour markers are beige tinted...

When these were announced last year, some Japanese literature gave these the "King Turtle" nickname.


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

SSingh1975 said:


> fpark83 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice watch. What makes this a King Turtle?
> ...


Ah yes, I remember the pictures but don't recall the beige markers.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

fpark83 said:


> Nice watch. What makes this a King Turtle?


Not the cyclops, that's for damn sure.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

74notserpp said:


> SBDY051
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nice! Gotta get my hand on one of those, congrats!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

fpark83 said:


> Nice watch. What makes this a King Turtle?


They were made in conjunction with Grace lands to commemorate the great man.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> Not the cyclops, that's for damn sure.


Yeah I agree, it doesn't look good when it's that wide. For a date, it looks good, but not for day and date.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

fpark83 said:


> Yeah I agree, it doesn't look good when it's that wide. For a date, it looks good, but not for day and date.


But it is practical though...I wear glasses and this is at an right angle and I can clearly see the date/date. For my aging eyes, I do appreciate the cyclops .


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

SSingh1975 said:


> fpark83 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I agree, it doesn't look good when it's that wide. For a date, it looks good, but not for day and date.
> ...


Eh, it'll probably grow on me sooner or later lol


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

So for this model, are the internals, size, and other spec the same as a standard turtle? Just ceramic and sapphire?

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

brash47 said:


> So for this model, are the internals, size, and other spec the same as a standard turtle? Just ceramic and sapphire?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Yes, the internals are the same. Same movement and case-size.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hmm, then I may just do an upgrade to mine and save a little $$

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

brash47 said:


> Hmm, then I may just do an upgrade to mine and save a little $$
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


What do you mean? What are you upgrading to and from?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Regular turtle to one with sapphire and a ceramic...cost a few dollars. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

The hour markers/lume material is also beige and not white like the prev Turtles...

So basically, you get anti-reflective sapphire, ceramic bezel and beige tinted markers as well .


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Chilly afternoon









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

SSingh1975 said:


> The hour markers/lume material is also beige and not white like the prev Turtles...
> 
> So basically, you get anti-reflective sapphire, ceramic bezel and beige tinted markers as well .
> 
> View attachment 14802151


I see the edge of the bezel is different too. bigger blocks. I think they made this King Turtle more aggressive.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

SSingh1975 said:


> These are the 2020 release. These come standard with ceremic bezel insert, anti reflective sapphire crystal, cyclops day/date and the hour markers are beige tinted...
> 
> When these were announced last year, some Japanese literature gave these the "King Turtle" nickname.


I could be wrong but looks to me like only the blue dial King Turtle has the beige "faux patina" lume (which also glows blue not green). The black dial and green dial variants seem to have regular Seiko lumibrite which appears more white and glows green. The cases and 4R36 movements are the same, however they have new bezels with ceramic inserts and AR sapphire crystals. Wish Seiko had not put that candy at cyclops on.


----------



## zeit_time (Nov 1, 2019)

Ninja turtle on Hirsch strap, double espresso at noon... don't know if it gets better.


----------



## zeit_time (Nov 1, 2019)

Ninja turtle on Hirsch strap, double espresso at noon... don't know if it gets better.

View attachment 14804139


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

zeit_time said:


> Ninja turtle on Hirsch strap, double espresso at noon... don't know if it gets better.
> 
> View attachment 14804139


Best Ninja/strap combo I've seen.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko Turtle Okinawa LE, fondly known as "Sea Grapes"









Jan Raymund


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

They need to make these new 'King Turtles' with the SRP777 dial and an all green ceramic bezel.

'King Kermit'

Yes, I said it first.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> They need to make these new 'King Turtles' with the SRP777 dial and an all green ceramic bezel.
> 
> 'King Kermit'
> 
> Yes, I said it first.











King kermit it is!

This is my green model sumo with a black stock bezel, how good does it look! im doing the same.
Not my pic.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

tro_jan said:


> Seiko Turtle Okinawa LE, fondly known as "Sea Grapes"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, lovely watch Jan, love the name too.
Green is the new black.
Looks so good surrounded by a black bezel instead of green too imo, it breaks up the green and gives it a classy outline.
This model will definitely rise a decent amount in price on the used market.


----------



## EddieTheBeast (Jun 26, 2019)

zeit_time said:


> Ninja turtle on Hirsch strap, double espresso at noon... don't know if it gets better.
> 
> View attachment 14804139


Totes malotes! 🙌


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Galaga said:


> They need to make these new 'King Turtles' with the SRP777 dial and an all green ceramic bezel.
> 
> 'King Kermit'
> 
> Yes, I said it first.


Not my pic and personally I'm not into modding but the "King Kermit" works !


----------



## zeit_time (Nov 1, 2019)

impalass said:


> Not my pic and personally I'm not into modding but the "King Kermit" works !
> 
> View attachment 14805717


That really works! Bet the green looks the bees knees (the frog's ribbit?) in person.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

A couple of King Turtles:


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> A couple of King Turtles:
> 
> View attachment 14808071
> View attachment 14808069


I dont mind the cyclops, especially if theres kanji under it.


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami (May 31, 2019)

This PADI saw an entire pod of dolphins at the Big Island of Hawaii. And then saw 8 giant Manta Rays!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

The most comfortable watch I've ever worn!!!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My SRPC23


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

mini


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Haven't taken this off my wrist since I got it a week ago!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## scottsosmith (Jan 24, 2010)

Brand new Turtle on factory rubber








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami (May 31, 2019)

Anybody else here wish Seiko would come up with a few more, much different color schemes for the turtle? I’d like to hear what everyone else would like to see in new standard releases.

For me, I’d like to see

• White dialed turtle with a white and grey bezel
• Teal/mint dialed turtle with a green and teal bezel (similar to a zodiac super seawolf or aerospace look)
• All stainless, silver dial, etc with a red second hand and maybe engraved red numbers on the bezel

So basically add some variation. I have the PADI SE, which makes me not want to get the SRP773 because it feels redundant. And all the black in so many turtles repeats what is in so many other dive watches. I’d like to see some variation, and not just on limited or special editions! Lol.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Can you tell that I love this Seiko?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Oodles_of_Hami said:


> Anybody else here wish Seiko would come up with a few more, much different color schemes for the turtle? I'd like to hear what everyone else would like to see in new standard releases.
> 
> For me, I'd like to see
> 
> ...


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Not that there isn't enough variations already, but a white dial might be interesting....anyway here's my vintage from last week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EddieTheBeast (Jun 26, 2019)

Photo from last month, which I've just realised I really like:


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Oodles_of_Hami (May 31, 2019)

Thanks for the new image of all the Turtles, this is good! I was aware of all of these, but for most of them, they either have a dark or black dial, and if they don't, they're a limited edition. I wrote my little manifesto of what I'd like to see with all of these already in mind.


----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> I could be wrong but looks to me like only the blue dial King Turtle has the beige "faux patina" lume (which also glows blue not green). The black dial and green dial variants seem to have regular Seiko lumibrite which appears more white and glows green. The cases and 4R36 movements are the same, however they have new bezels with ceramic inserts and AR sapphire crystals. Wish Seiko had not put that candy at cyclops on.


I agree. I'd be willing to put up with fake patina, but anything with a Cyclops (I'm talking to you too Rolex) is a hard pass for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

SSingh1975 said:


> View attachment 14821021


Damn, this picture making me want to get a bracelet than the stock bracelet.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

[/QUOTE]

I agree. I'd be willing to put up with fake patina, but anything with a Cyclops (I'm talking to you too Rolex) is a hard pass for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Cyclops if done right has both form and function.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

SSingh1975 said:


> View attachment 14821021


Is this the super jubilee or Angus?


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

fpark83 said:


> Is this the super jubilee or Angus?


No..that's the Z199 Uncle Seiko bracelet. More pics here in my other thread ;-).
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/2020...cyclops-date-date-5108239-8.html#post50854799


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

SSingh1975 said:


> View attachment 14821021


Uncle Seiko Z199?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Oodles_of_Hami said:


> Thanks for the new image of all the Turtles, this is good! I was aware of all of these, but for most of them, they either have a dark or black dial, and if they don't, they're a limited edition. I wrote my little manifesto of what I'd like to see with all of these already in mind.


Theres always room for some more, agree.
A matte orange and yellow dial with black bezels.
Maybe even a sea foam green dial or Mint as you say.

The more the merrier.


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)

Taking the Turtle to work today.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Skoghen (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

whoagorgeous said:


> Chilly afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this the black sto 2? how's the pvd coating holding up?


----------



## DJWatcher (Jun 3, 2019)

After many months of looking at reviews and deciding.... I bought my First Seiko watch and wow the level of quality is insane for the price


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Silk, Steel, & Rubber


----------



## olivesss (Feb 22, 2019)

argyle_underground said:


> is this the black sto 2? how's the pvd coating holding up?


I've got the turtle Sto too. Still too new to say re durability.

Does any one know whether seiko used IP or PVD? It's not a true black, but a gunmetal color.

Edit: IP is a type of PVD. I meant PVD/IP or DLC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Heljestrand said:


> Silk, Steel, & Rubber
> View attachment 14828237


Nice combo bro, wheres the green rubber from? looks great.
thanks


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Nice combo bro, wheres the green rubber from? looks great.
> thanks


I believe it's an Uncle Seiko LE green waffle strap.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Morning folks. JDM turtle on uncle Seiko tan waffle strap today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

guys is king turtle with ceramic bezel a limited edition or a standard one?


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

sblantipodi said:


> guys is king turtle with ceramic bezel a limited edition or a standard one?


Standard, regular edition.


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

padi mod batman ceramic dlw, bezel black pvd ,strap shark bleue


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Not posted one of this fella in a while..


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Question for anyone that's dabbled with ceramic / sapphire bezel inserts - are any of them close to the thickness of the stock insert? 

I've had a couple of DLW ceramics but they were a bit too thick for my taste, and sat just too high above the crystal

I'm wondering if there is anything out there that can be installed with a flat crystal (not a fan of domed sapphire on the turtle unfortunately) that will sit almost flush?


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Heljestrand said:


> Silk, Steel, & Rubber
> View attachment 14828237


Should this be aptly renamed to alligator ? Very cool piece.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 14841363
> 
> 
> View attachment 14841371
> ...


@JustAbe funny seeing you here 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Yay or nay?


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

tinman143 said:


> Yay or nay?


I like it, especially the signed crown. What's so hard for seiko to do that on all of their watches?


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Turtle!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WindyCityWatch (Dec 24, 2019)

Loving the Angus Jubilee


----------



## victortan2020 (May 19, 2017)

Orange & Black


----------



## victortan2020 (May 19, 2017)

a group of turtles 😁


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Put mine on the Uncle Seiko chocolate bar rubber strap.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

SSingh1975 said:


> Put mine on the Uncle Seiko chocolate bar rubber strap.
> View attachment 14847727


Going to bet that you liked it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)

Just got a King Turtle. Is it wrong that I don't hate the cylon (Cylon = i.e. it's too big to be a cyclops)?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

SSingh1975 said:


> Put mine on the Uncle Seiko chocolate bar rubber strap.
> View attachment 14847727


Keep the photos of this combo coming, please!


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC03918.jpg


View attachment DSC03917.jpg


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko King Turtle


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

SRPD21K1


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Slimperkins (Sep 17, 2019)

77 6309-7040










Clinically proven to restore smooth, healthy skin.


----------



## Slimperkins (Sep 17, 2019)

Srp779










Clinically proven to restore smooth, healthy skin.


----------



## Slimperkins (Sep 17, 2019)

Srp775 love this color combo










Clinically proven to restore smooth, healthy skin.


----------



## Slimperkins (Sep 17, 2019)

'76 6306-7001










Clinically proven to restore smooth, healthy skin.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Picked up this SRP775 at the weekend .


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami (May 31, 2019)

I really like the SRP775. The only thing that concerned me is that I have so many other black-dialed watches. Do you think the gold on this stands out enough to make it look different enough from other black-dialed watches? I know reality is often much different than looking at pictures.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy monday boys!!


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Purchases an srp777 and 773, but returned them because I felt they looked too big in my wrist. 
Got this 779 of the bay for a good price and really like the Pepsi with the black dial. Although I still feel it's a little large, I'm just going to wear enjoy the watch. 
Here it is in my 6.5" wrist and next to my 38mm ny2300.


----------



## Holdenitdown (Feb 7, 2019)

LCBI sapphire insert (Batman) to echo the original colors and add lume. Shallow double domed crystal w/blue tint and a Seiko bracelet to replace the rubber dive strap.


----------



## Holdenitdown (Feb 7, 2019)

Really nice. The red on polished steel somehow makes me think of a gleaming Amtrak train car. Really striking, with an Americana vibe.



tinman143 said:


> Yay or nay?


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

jtaka1 said:


> Purchases an srp777 and 773, but returned them because I felt they looked too big in my wrist.
> Got this 779 of the bay for a good price and really like the Pepsi with the black dial. Although I still feel it's a little large, I'm just going to wear enjoy the watch.
> Here it is in my 6.5" wrist and next to my 38mm ny2300.


I don't think this watch is to big for you. It's big, but it i a turtle, it should be big. On the two photos taken in the mirror the watch seems just the correct size for you. On the last wristshot, the camera distort the view. But it all will come down to what you think.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks. I'm always cognizant of the size of my watch because I am 5'4", so I don't want to look like I'm trying to compensate I realized it didn't look bad when a friend of mine, who is about the same size as me, had on his black 1000m Tuna and 46mm ti Ananta and it looked perfectly fine on him.
I think ultimately, we all overthink this and most people don't even notice what we have on our wrist. So, we are all grown men and women, just buy what you like and enjoy it.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

jtaka1 said:


> Thanks. I'm always cognizant of the size of my watch because I am 5'4", so I don't want to look like I'm trying to compensate I realized it didn't look bad when a friend of mine, who is about the same size as me, had on his black 1000m Tuna and 46mm ti Ananta and it looked perfectly fine on him.
> I think ultimately, we all overthink this and most people don't even notice what we have on our wrist. So, we are all grown men and women, just buy what you like and enjoy it.


I think you could be on to something here. I did sell my 779, beacuse of this. I was very self conscious about the apparant size of the watch. I did also limit myself a lot for what I could buy. One day a friend commented about my tiny watch, a watch I tought was the perfect size for me, my beloved SKX013. Since that I have bought a Arnie reissue, a 62mas reissue (not the sla017, but the bigger padi), a spb097, and are now on the search for a srp775. Yes, from my perspective they tend to look big, but watches with lug to lug close to 50mm and a diameter above 40mm should be big. I still wear my SKX013, and did actually get my hands on a SKX015 a couple of weeks ago. I do not any more care about the size of the watch, or what others could think, but more if I like the feel it gives me on and off the wrist. Enjoy your 779.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

jtaka1 said:


> Thanks. I'm always cognizant of the size of my watch because I am 5'4", so I don't want to look like I'm trying to compensate I realized it didn't look bad when a friend of mine, who is about the same size as me, had on his black 1000m Tuna and 46mm ti Ananta and it looked perfectly fine on him.
> I think ultimately, we all overthink this and most people don't even notice what we have on our wrist. So, we are all grown men and women, just buy what you like and enjoy it.


Hit the nail on the head mate. 99.9% of people won't even notice what's on your wrist; and if they do look at it, it will be against your body like in your mirror pics - where the turtle doesn't look big on you at all. It's only when we look at our watches ourselves, in isolation on an outstretched wrist, that we begin to wonder if it is too big! Your turtle is great on you, enjoy it. The pepsi 779 is still one of the best turtle reissues.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

turtle play in the beach ....


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

turtle play in the beach ....

View attachment 14869613


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

I their natural habitat. Nice photo


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

capt-dim said:


> turtle play in the beach ....
> 
> View attachment 14869613


Is that an Uncle Seiko strap?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchBeer (Jun 5, 2018)

Would the (king) turtle be wearable enough as a daily? I have around a 7 inch wrist. I’ll be wearing it mostly with casual clothes but sometimes also a dress shirt. Will it fit under a cuff or long sleeved tshirt?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

WatchBeer said:


> Would the (king) turtle be wearable enough as a daily? I have around a 7 inch wrist. I'll be wearing it mostly with casual clothes but sometimes also a dress shirt. Will it fit under a cuff or long sleeved tshirt?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Yes. It is the same size as any other Turtle. The case is 44mm but it has a very reasonable 48mm lug to lug length. Also the shape of the case makes it wear very comfortably on the wrist.


----------



## WatchBeer (Jun 5, 2018)

Rocat said:


> Yes. It is the same size as any other Turtle. The case is 44mm but it has a very reasonable 48mm lug to lug length. Also the shape of the case makes it wear very comfortably on the wrist.


48mm should be fine, but i never had a 44mm watch. I usually prefer around 40mm but i love the turtle look. How's the height?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## CadillacRich (Nov 2, 2019)

New bezel and sapphire crystal


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

WatchBeer said:


> Rocat said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. It is the same size as any other Turtle. The case is 44mm but it has a very reasonable 48mm lug to lug length. Also the shape of the case makes it wear very comfortably on the wrist.
> ...


I have no problems with the height or it slipping under the cuffs. It doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

WatchBeer said:


> Would the (king) turtle be wearable enough as a daily? I have around a 7 inch wrist. I'll be wearing it mostly with casual clothes but sometimes also a dress shirt. Will it fit under a cuff or long sleeved tshirt?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


My wrist is similar size and it's my daily. Avoid a zulu strap and you'll be fine


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Padi


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_Friday's choice_ :-!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)

King Turtle on a paratrooper strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Eisenhorn76 said:


> King Turtle on a paratrooper strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The grenade turtle!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Cobia said:


> The grenade turtle!


Call me a bluff old traditionalist but I prefer the 777, nice as these are (cyclops excepted).


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Pleased with the Newbie


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

trameline said:


> Pleased with the Newbie


The best one ever made. The gilt goddess will be the most desirable piece in the future. It's like having sexual chocolate on your wrist.


----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)

Cobia said:


> The grenade turtle!


Totally!

I suspect someone at Seiko was actually trying to go for an Aquanaut homage but he kind of had to do it differently so he could get it past his boss 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Call me a bluff old traditionalist but I prefer the 777, nice as these are (cyclops excepted).


I probably do too mate but these new ones look nice, love the bezel edge.
Ive got 5 regular turtles so something different is good bro snag..


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Eisenhorn76 said:


> Totally!
> 
> I suspect someone at Seiko was actually trying to go for an Aquanaut homage but he kind of had to do it differently so he could get it past his boss
> 
> ...


Good observation mate, i reckon your new grenade turtle looks better than this PP, a lot better.
Looks slick bro, congrats


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Cobia said:


> I probably do too mate but these new ones look nice, love the bezel edge.
> Ive got 5 regular turtles so something different is good bro snag..


If they release more 'standard' dial options with these new bezels (and lose the cyclops) they will be onto a winner


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

B1ff_77 said:


> If they release more 'standard' dial options with these new bezels (and lose the cyclops) they will be onto a winner


Agree mate, the old turtle and SKX bezel edge have been poorly machined for a long time, time for an upgrade.
The regular ones have a lot of charm still but definitely should be improved for that price range.
Having said that i havnt held one in the hand yet, i may not like it as much as i do in the pics.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> The best one ever made. The gilt goddess will be the most desirable piece in the future. It's like having sexual chocolate on your wrist.


Still one of the most tasteful gilts ive ever seen, beautiful model bro


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Agree mate, the old turtle and SKX bezel edge have been poorly machined for a long time, time for an upgrade.
> The regular ones have a lot of charm still but definitely should be improved for that price range.
> Having said that i havnt held one in the hand yet, i may not like it as much as i do in the pics.


Yeah love the standard turtles but I've always ended up replacing the bezel. These new ones look like they should have from the start. I could care less about the sapphire, but the bezel looks fantastic now


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko 6309-7049 on DAL1BP Rubber Strap. This wristwatch was produced in the Suwa factory by Seiko in 1980.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

About to leave for my trip to Thailand. I'm too scared to take the SLA021 -(), I reckon it'll get ruined on beaches etc, so this will be my watch to do my PADI Open water course with.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> About to leave for my trip to Thailand. I'm too scared to take the SLA021 -(), I reckon it'll get ruined on beaches etc, so this will be my watch to do my PADI Open water course with.
> 
> View attachment 14875949


That is a great choice...but you know the MM300 is made for professional saturation divers - bumps at depth are what is made for and will add to the story of the watch


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Galaga said:


> The best one ever made. The gilt goddess will be the most desirable piece in the future. It's like having sexual chocolate on your wrist.


You can't mention Sexual Chocolate without mentioning their front man, Randy Watson. lol


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

clyde_frog said:


> About to leave for my trip to Thailand. I'm too scared to take the SLA021 -(), I reckon it'll get ruined on beaches etc, so this will be my watch to do my PADI Open water course with.
> 
> View attachment 14875949


that is a beaut indeed. since you're in thailand, might as well go look for those "thailand only" seiko releases. they'll definitely give you a new itch.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> That is a great choice...but you know the MM300 is made for professional saturation divers - bumps at depth are what is made for and will add to the story of the watch


True, I wasn't worried about diving with it, just it getting scratched up in other places. To be honest my main concern was it getting stolen, I'd be pretty upset. I would've loved to have used it to do this diving though. The good thing I guess is that I dont really love this turtle despite it being a souvenir from another trip, so diving with this one will make me appreciate it more I think. I obviously love the MM without it having any memories attached yet.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

argyle_underground said:


> that is a beaut indeed. since you're in thailand, might as well go look for those "thailand only" seiko releases. they'll definitely give you a new itch.


I'm actually going to be on the lookout for a SARX035 if I have any time for it rather than another diver, but I'll obviously check them out and see if there's anything that takes my fancy. Getting the MM300 has cured my itch for a new watch really, but I've had my eye on the SARX for a long time and I could do with a more dressy watch so we'll see (if it's a good deal I'll go for it). Got another day in bangkok in 2 weeks time before I come home so that's when I'd maybe be looking for one anyway.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko Turtle The Blue Lagoon


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on one of these super cool strapcode turtle rollball bracelets.

70s retro cool!, anybody else got one?















pics found online


----------



## Mr Happy (Jan 29, 2019)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 14878147


Really beautiful your turtle, thank you very much for sharing the photo with us, a doubt: the glass is original or is it aftermarket? (in that case where I can buy?), does the watch incredible 

Thank you very much!


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

@Cobia definitely retro cool. Reminds me of this


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Mr Happy said:


> Really beautiful your turtle, thank you very much for sharing the photo with us, a doubt: the glass is original or is it aftermarket? (in that case where I can buy?), does the watch incredible
> 
> Thank you very much!


Thanks, always glad to show it haha. that one has a Yobokies double dome sapphire.









slight dome, large bevel around the edge, blue/purple AR coating. it's the sapphire he was selling in 2015, not sure if it's the same one he'd be selling today.


----------



## R.Stantz.Jr (Mar 10, 2019)

Turtle Tuesday...









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

B1ff_77 said:


> @Cobia definitely retro cool. Reminds me of this


BOOOM! Biff you read my mind bro, part of the reason ive always wanted one.
I was thinking of this watch when i was looking for one.

Next stop will be a strapcode razor and uncle seiko beads of rice, time for a change from a few of the stock bracelets although i quite like them.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

A mini in blue.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mr Happy (Jan 29, 2019)

timetellinnoob said:


> Thanks, always glad to show it haha. that one has a Yobokies double dome sapphire.
> 
> View attachment 14880803
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the help I fly to look at Yobokies to see if they still have one or similar available, certainly a perfect glass, the turtle is amazing with it, thank you very much for the photos and for the help


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Can I come in


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

775


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

MonFreets87 said:


> View attachment 14882409


Wow!:-!b-)b-)b-)


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

6309-7049 from May of 1983.


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

Incoming


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


WOW! this is what im talkin about!

A very rare seikosha prospexii tree thats fruiting!!!!!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cobia said:


> WOW! this is what im talkin about!
> 
> A very rare seikosha prospexii tree thats fruiting!!!!!!


 if I leave it there to ripen for a few more days it turns into a MM300.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

H link or z199 for the turtle ?


----------



## Coinsnake82 (Feb 6, 2020)

Just joined the club! Hell yeah, I love this thing, but would like to mod it a bit after seeing so many options. I'm scared tho because I'm a mod virgin and don't want to f%!$ it up. The bezel looks like it might be super hard to remove as well. Any pointers other than the obvious I've seen everywhere?

I'm wanting a different bezel and insert and also a green ar dd sapphire. I already ordered them and some tools now I just need the courage!!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

No chance I’d mod the Turtle silver surfer.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> H link or z199 for the turtle ?
> 
> View attachment 14886153
> View attachment 14886151
> ...


Z199 is highly rated.

When you buy it, grab some samurai endlinks, then you can use it on both.

Another option, The beads of rice is super cool, i just got one myself, they look great on the sami and turtle.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Z199 is highly rated.
> 
> When you buy it, grab some samurai endlinks, then you can use it on both.
> 
> The beads of rice is super cool, i just got one myself, they look great on the sami and turtle.


I think you mean SKX endlinks.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I think you mean SKX endlinks.


What ever you like, they are interchangeable from what im told, yeah they would be cool on the SKX.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> if I leave it there to ripen for a few more days it turns into a MM300.


Haha! I'm coming over to get some cuttings!


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Coinsnake82 said:


> Just joined the club! Hell yeah, I love this thing, but would like to mod it a bit after seeing so many options. I'm scared tho because I'm a mod virgin and don't want to f%!$ it up. The bezel looks like it might be super hard to remove as well. Any pointers other than the obvious I've seen everywhere?
> 
> I'm wanting a different bezel and insert and also a green ar dd sapphire. I already ordered them and some tools now I just need the courage!!


I'd think twice about the sapphire if I were you, it completely changes the sunburst dial. I put a double dome with clear AR on mine and hated it - almost got rid in fact. Hard to describe, but it really darkens the dial and you lose that nice warm grey that makes it so different. Went back to flat with no AR and couldn't be happier.


----------



## iknowpeanuts (Feb 13, 2020)

B1ff_77 said:


> I'd think twice about the sapphire if I were you, it completely changes the sunburst dial. I put a double dome with clear AR on mine and hated it - almost got rid in fact. Hard to describe, but it really darkens the dial and you lose that nice warm grey that makes it so different. Went back to flat with no AR and couldn't be happier.


I agree, i too realised that double dome doesnt work for everything. I appreciate flat crystals more these days


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Coinsnake82 said:


> Just joined the club! Hell yeah, I love this thing, but would like to mod it a bit after seeing so many options. I'm scared tho because I'm a mod virgin and don't want to f%!$ it up. The bezel looks like it might be super hard to remove as well. Any pointers other than the obvious I've seen everywhere?
> 
> I'm wanting a different bezel and insert and also a green ar dd sapphire. I already ordered them and some tools now I just need the courage!!


Just pick up a used 777 to mod/practice on. What you have is a fine watch with a gorgeous dial - a real shame to modify it and take it from its pristine state.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

Bought this strap for the 777 a long time ago but only just tried it .. shoulda done sooner









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Z199 is highly rated.
> 
> When you buy it, grab some samurai endlinks, then you can use it on both.
> 
> Another option, The beads of rice is super cool, i just got one myself, they look great on the sami and turtle.


See, now I prefer the H link.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Yertle and a cup of chai


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

MonFreets87 said:


> View attachment 14882409


Where is the strap from?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

abkdt41 said:


> MonFreets87 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 14882409
> ...


Hey, it's a crown and buckle chevron strap!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Patinated


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

Had to go run some errands after work, stopped by my local ad and instantly fell in love with the waffle dial. Also picked up this Seiko alarm clock for the ol lady.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Yertle


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Thats a beauty

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

I slept with this bad boy on last night which is rare considering I don't wear watches in bed. Who else sleeps with their watches?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fpark83 said:


> I slept with this bad boy on last night which is rare considering I don't wear watches in bed. Who else sleeps with their watches?


On and off. It isn't a habit but its not unusual if I wear one at night. I find the strap makes a bigger difference affectiting comfort while asleep than the watch head itself......that's assuming you don't find the watch uncomfortable during waking hours either.


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

King turtle compared to the blue recraft. It's truly a beautiful watch, and probably the best looking turtle IMO.

It's too bad that it has to go back though, it's running +40 sec fast a day out of the box and also a badly aligned chapter ring o|


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

The nuances of patina on the old 6309 in the marketplace today truly makes no two alike.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Heljestrand said:


> The nuances of patina on the old 6309 in the marketplace today truly makes no two alike.
> View attachment 14898027


Nice patina, I can see why the new King Turtle added the faux patina.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

daytripper said:


> King turtle compared to the blue recraft. It's truly a beautiful watch, and probably the best looking turtle IMO.
> 
> It's too bad that it has to go back though, it's running +40 sec fast a day out of the box and also a badly aligned chapter ring o|
> 
> View attachment 14897949


Typical Seiko. I can't believe they still have these issues. Oh, and I'd suggest removing the candy bar if you decide to get a replacement.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

fpark83 said:


> Typical Seiko. I can't believe they still have these issues. Oh, and I'd suggest removing the candy bar if you decide to get a replacement.


Any recommendations on how to remove the candy bar?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Yertle with a little splash of rain!


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

abkdt41 said:


> fpark83 said:
> 
> 
> > Typical Seiko. I can't believe they still have these issues. Oh, and I'd suggest removing the candy bar if you decide to get a replacement.
> ...


There are YouTube tutorials which involves some tools and a heat source but I'd take it to a professional. Random Rob tried it and damaged his bezel insert. But the proper way to do it is to open up the crystal so that you don't damage anything else.


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

fpark83 said:


> There are YouTube tutorials which involves some tools and a heat source but I'd take it to a professional. Random Rob tried it and damaged his bezel insert. But the proper way to do it is to open up the crystal so that you don't damage anything else.


Seems like more of a pain than it's worth


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

fpark83 said:


> There are YouTube tutorials which involves some tools and a heat source but I'd take it to a professional. Random Rob tried it and damaged his bezel insert. But the proper way to do it is to open up the crystal so that you don't damage anything else.


Might as well just replace the crystal than take it apart and attempt to melt the wart off tho right ?

Imagine the irony, seiko finally put a stock sapphire in, and people still end up replacing it with a new one


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 14898087
> 
> 
> Yertle with a little splash of rain!


Why do you call it yertle?


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Kinboat said:


> fpark83 said:
> 
> 
> > There are YouTube tutorials which involves some tools and a heat source but I'd take it to a professional. Random Rob tried it and damaged his bezel insert. But the proper way to do it is to open up the crystal so that you don't damage anything else.
> ...


A good watch person could probably do it with the crystal still on. The process takes seconds though lol


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

Brand new king turtle. Do my lug holes seem a bit over drilled? Or am I just paranoid.







I DMd some people but was recommended to post it here.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Try putting in the spring bars and see the fitment. From the looks of a typical spring bar, the ends do have levels. I don't have a King Turtle, but I'll check my regular turtles when I get home.


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

fpark83 said:


> Try putting in the spring bars and see the fitment. From the looks of a typical spring bar, the ends do have levels. I don't have a King Turtle, but I'll check my regular turtles when I get home.


Just checked, spring bars seat well with no movement. Guess I'm just paranoid


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm completely biased but I think this is the best Turtle that Seiko has made to date. It's much better on the OEM rubber than the bracelet, too.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I'm completely biased but I think this is the best Turtle that Seiko has made to date. It's much better on the OEM rubber than the bracelet, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, surprisingly it's not that popular. The Bezel insert is a beaut. I kind of want to replace it with a ceramic bezel insert but it'll be a waste since the original one is too good.


----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I'm completely biased but I think this is the best Turtle that Seiko has made to date. It's much better on the OEM rubber than the bracelet, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to disagree  That's one of the best but there is more competitors out there. Maybe we should make a poll?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Doublebass said:


> I have to disagree  That's one of the best but there is more competitors out there. Maybe we should make a poll?


I get my STO I in today so I can do a side x side comparison: STO I v. STO II

Then there's STO III with the stingrays coming out this year, but it's a King Turtle and IMHO the jury is out on that cyclops 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I get my STO I in today so I can do a side x side comparison: STO I v. STO II
> 
> Then there's STO III with the stingrays coming out this year, but it's a King Turtle and IMHO the jury is out on that cyclops
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Stingrays?? Do you have pictures of this dial?


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I get my STO I in today so I can do a side x side comparison: STO I v. STO II
> 
> Then there's STO III with the stingrays coming out this year, but it's a King Turtle and IMHO the jury is out on that cyclops
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Yes i too would like to know if that info is correct

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

fpark83 said:


> Stingrays?? Do you have pictures of this dial?





abkdt41 said:


> Yes i too would like to know if that info is correct
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Its difficult to make out but this is the best photo I've seen available. JDM reference is SBDY063.

Edit, this one is a little bit clearer:

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Its difficult to make out but this is the best photo I've seen available. JDM reference is SBDY063.
> 
> Edit, this one is a little bit clearer:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Nooo.. Not more candybaar...pleaseeeeee

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

My humble addition:


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Its difficult to make out but this is the best photo I've seen available. JDM reference is SBDY063.
> 
> Edit, this one is a little bit clearer:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Eh, this doesn't do it for me. STO II takes it for me.


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)

And on an Erikas


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Why do you call it yertle?


I think there's a character in some media called Yertle The Turtle.

i googled it, it's Dr. Suess. haha. i guess i don't know much Dr. Suess...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Just like to give the strapcode customer care a wrap, great customer service.

I got a rollball off them for my turtle, i incorrectly fitted the end links because i was using a different set of springbars they wouldnt seat properly.

I sent them some pics only to realise it was my fault, they ended up fitting perfectly with the springbars they sent which has a slightly smaller diameter point.

Their customer service was fast and very helpful, thanks strapcode.

The rollball is fantastic, looks the bomb on the turtle, id highly recommend it, gives the turtle even more of a retro look and im impressed with its thickness, its not like one of those thin rally bracelets, its 3.5mm i think which gives it a nice look on the wrist.

Next bracelet is a razor from them.

I'll take some more pics with it fitted properly and add it to this thread soon.


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

haven't gotten around to getting a new turtle yet...


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Sassi said:


> View attachment 14901605
> 
> 
> View attachment 14901607


Wow, these pictures are great. Was this set on a low shutter speed?


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

fpark83 said:


> Wow, these pictures are great. Was this set on a low shutter speed?


Thank you! Yes, 30sec shutter, f/2 and ISO100. In the first shot I had just tiny bit of light entering the room through the door and the second one was shot in total darkness. :-d


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Sassi said:


> fpark83 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, these pictures are great. Was this set on a low shutter speed?
> ...


Thanks for the info, it's making me want to whip out my DSLR lol it's collecting dust right now.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 14898087
> 
> 
> Yertle with a little splash of rain!


where is that strap from?


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 14901585


oh man
thats an excellent shot!
looks great on your wrist


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

abkdt41 said:


> oh man
> thats an excellent shot!
> looks great on your wrist


Thanks man. I'm glad you like it. It's a great watch. Has a nice finish to it and feels high quality. Gotta love Seiko divers, they rarely disappoint for the money.


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

Brothers (or cousins?).


----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I get my STO I in today so I can do a side x side comparison: STO I v. STO II
> 
> Then there's STO III with the stingrays coming out this year, but it's a King Turtle and IMHO the jury is out on that cyclops
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Well my jury came back in on that cyclops and decided that although it is very practical for 50+ people it kind of disturbs the clean and open watch face. A bittersweet upgrade since the bezel and sapphire were on the wish list of many I suppose. But don't let my jury stop you. My jury also decided that owning three turtles (srp779, srpc23, srpc91)is enough and I should not lust for more.


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

Doublebass said:


> Well my jury came back in on that cyclops and decided that although it is very practical for 50+ people it kind of disturbs the clean and open watch face. A bittersweet upgrade since the bezel and sapphire were on the wish list of many I suppose. But don't let my jury stop you. My jury also decided that owning three turtles (srp779, srpc23, srpc91)is enough and I should not lust for more.


There's nothing irrational about lusting for more turtles! You can always remove the cyclops and by the way, not all people who are 50+ want or need one either!;-)


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

The cyclops is something I learned to love however, not when it's over the day and date complication. It only looks good on date only complications like the mini turtle, or Rolex.


----------



## iknowpeanuts (Feb 13, 2020)

fpark83 said:


> The cyclops is something I learned to love however, not when it's over the day and date complication. It only looks good on date only complications like the mini turtle, or Rolex.


They should call the candy bar cyclops the Scott Summers... looks the part and you either like him or you hate him


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

I noticed the exact same 777 on an Australian AD website but one is a 777K and one i hadn't heard of before.. 777P9.

Can anyone shed some info? Cheers!


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

B_Curl said:


> I noticed the exact same 777 on an Australian AD website but one is a 777K and one i hadn't heard of before.. 777P9.
> 
> Can anyone shed some info? Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 14906923


They recently changed over the ref number for the international market from the k designation to p9


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

A pics of my seiko divers which includes 5 turtles.

























Strapcode rollball on green turtle.
Awesome bracelet, cant recommend it enough.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> A pics of my seiko divers which includes 5 turtles.
> 
> View attachment 14909309
> 
> ...


And I thought I had the best forearms in the business but nothing compares to the green lantern.

Nice pics and great collection.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> And I thought I had the best forearms in the business but nothing compares to the green lantern.
> 
> Nice pics and great collection.


Thanks bro G, long time coming with some pics but better late than never lol.

Sorry about the crap quality.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> And I thought I had the best forearms in the business but nothing compares to the green lantern.
> 
> Nice pics and great collection.


lol the green lantern haha, bro im a bit out of condition these days, they used to be like iron Mikes


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

New to me SBDY015


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

Finally picked up one of the new King Turtles


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

oiljam said:


> New to me SBDY015


I'm still itching to get a classic black turtle for my 3rd turtle.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

SBDY015 on DAL1BP. Can't get better than this imo. Happy Saturday folks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

I’ve a DAL1BP in the post for my 015. I want to compare it to the 284 that I’m currently wearing. I’m guessing it’s going to be a little stiffer. Part of me feels the SBDY015 deserves a DAL1BP.


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

oiljam said:


> I've a DAL1BP in the post for my 015. I want to compare it to the 284 that I'm currently wearing. I'm guessing it's going to be a little stiffer. Part of me feels the SBDY015 deserves a DAL1BP.


 The DAL1BP is a lovely strap, I have three of them for my 7548, 6306 and skx and its nothing like the really stiff stock skx strap for example, it can also be shaped for a better and more comfortable fit. I would be interested in your comparison with the 284 which I've never owned but looks lovely. I would expect the Seiko strap to be stiffer like you say but some aftermarket straps are too soft and I found this with a replica one for my 6105 once. This experience always put me off aftermarket straps afterwards which is why I stick to the DAL.


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

Deleted double post.


----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)

King Turtle - Grenade, (cyclops removed)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dgf said:


> King Turtle - Grenade, (cyclops removed)


Great work - looks SOOOOO much better.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Dgf said:


> King Turtle - Grenade, (cyclops removed)


Much better. What were they thinking putting one on.


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

Well I did it! Pulled the trigger on a new SBDY015 which was very reasonable on ebay. The anxious wait begins!


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

L110BFV said:


> Well I did it! Pulled the trigger on a new SBDY015 which was very reasonable on ebay. The anxious wait begins!


Was it UK based? Hope everything is OK for you. Any idea how long it will be?


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

oiljam said:


> Was it UK based? Hope everything is OK for you. Any idea how long it will be?


It's eu based rather than uk. I've used them before and all was fine, it cost me £330 all in delivered. It should be with me in about a week I guess and I'm really looking forward to it, just hoping that the Seiko qc is ok on it really. I love my 6306 and just wanted the modern jdm version to use without fear in water and other harsh environments really. 6306 parts are getting hard to come by so I'd like to keep that one for dry and more special occasions where the risk of damage is less.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Dgf said:


> King Turtle - Grenade, (cyclops removed)


Beauty...now if only it came like that from the factory!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Question y'all. I have 2 turtles, STO II and SRPC44, and I'm looking to get an SRP777. After browsing, I cam across the SRP779 Pepsi. Could someone confirm that the only difference is the bezel insert? These seem to be cheaper and I plan on upgrading the bezel insert anyway. 

Thanks!


----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)

fpark83 said:


> Question y'all. I have 2 turtles, STO II and SRPC44, and I'm looking to get an SRP777. After browsing, I cam across the SRP779 Pepsi. Could someone confirm that the only difference is the bezel insert? These seem to be cheaper and I plan on upgrading the bezel insert anyway.
> 
> Thanks!


That's right, the bezel insert is the only difference. The dial is black and not dark blue as it is on the skx009.


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

My first Turtle!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Mines back from Thailand minus the 12 o'clock paint that got cracked somehow, so I scratched the rest of it off. I wore this watch to do my PADI open water course, that I successfully completed even though I had food poisoning, because that's how hard and stupid I am. |>


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> Mines back from Thailand minus the 12 o'clock paint that got cracked somehow, so I scratched the rest of it off. I wore this watch to do my PADI open water course, that I successfully completed even though I had food poisoning, because that's how hard and stupid I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bezel insert is not to be messed with, not even for a ceramic insert. Love the concentric circles.


----------



## mattsbeers (Mar 28, 2018)

My 3rd Turtle. Strap code bracelet is the perfect compliment. Coin edge bezel with ceramic insert coming soon.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

mattsbeers said:


> View attachment 14929381
> 
> 
> My 3rd Turtle. Strap code bracelet is the perfect compliment. Coin edge bezel with ceramic insert coming soon.


Nice, I just got a 777 for my third turtle. I was planning to do the same and get a ceramic insert but I don't know... I think the matte finish on the dial goes well with the aluminum insert.

Please keep us posted when you change out the parts.


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

The ceramic bezel is tempting...


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Just got this delivered. Used and got a great deal. Put it on the waffle strap with hot water trick, thanks to this forum. Now the waffle strap is actually wearable!


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

Congratulations on a great looking watch and strap!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

Mine got delivered today as well. Saturday's obviously the day for turtles:-!







Cobia-can you please stop putting temptation our way! Really look forward to seeing one of those in the fleshb-).


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

L110BFV said:


> Mine got delivered today as well. Saturday's obviously the day for turtles:-!
> View attachment 14932097
> 
> Cobia-can you please stop putting temptation our way! Really look forward to seeing one of those in the fleshb-).


Haha yeah they look great bro, i'll be getting the sami version, got enough turtles, but both look great.
I cant see your pic.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Picked up a new 777 beater from Macy's this week. It's almost a shame it has perfect alignment and runs +3spd. I guess it'll just be that much cooler after it picks up some real patina haha.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14931937


Too bad I own the Ocean blue King Turtle...this stingray version would have matched my life completely. Got bitten by one when I was young and the bastard almost bled me to death in the reefs.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14931937


Too bad I own the Ocean blue King Turtle...this stingray version would have matched my life completely. Got bitten by one when I was young and the bastard almost bled me to death in the reefs.
View attachment 14939981


----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)

Does anyone know if the stainless steel straps of the pre-2020 turtles (srp777, etc) fit the new sapphire/ceramic turtles? 

I imagine the cases have been mostly left alone and they should be compatible. Thanks!


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

Eisenhorn76 said:


> Does anyone know if the stainless steel straps of the pre-2020 turtles (srp777, etc) fit the new sapphire/ceramic turtles?
> 
> I imagine the cases have been mostly left alone and they should be compatible. Thanks!


The cases have not changed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Cases have not changed according to the dimensions but you should still conduct a test fit. You never know... I recall the SARB033 and 035 have different fitments even though they're the same dimensions...


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

I’ll test fit my king turtles bracelet on to my srp777 once home to check


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

Kinboat said:


> I'll test fit my king turtles bracelet on to my srp777 once home to check











Bracelet from the king turtle fit right on the srp777 as expected


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

Pics of the King before I attempt to pry off the cyclops


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

wedgehammer said:


> Pics of the King before I attempt to pry off the cyclops


DON'T DO IT!

Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

wedgehammer said:


> Pics of the King before I attempt to pry off the cyclops


be careful not to warp the bezel insert...


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

oh! you guys are giving me pause. you guys mean the bezel insert prone to warping or adhesive underneath might unseat the insert when i blast it with hot air? dunno if hair dryer hot enough or have attachment that allow me to direct the hot air on a very small area


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

wedgehammer said:


> oh! you guys are giving me pause. you guys mean the bezel insert prone to warping or adhesive underneath might unseat the insert when i blast it with hot air? dunno if hair dryer hot enough or have attachment that allow me to direct the hot air on a very small area


It's possible to warp or damage the insert. I saw it on youtube. I dunno what method you're gonna use but perhaps take off the bezel altogether before removing the cyclops.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Anyone try isopropyl alcohol on the cyclops?

Or would that damage the AR coating on the crystal

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

In my opinion the turtles have lost their vintage vibe with the King Turtle and they’ve further alienated it with the candy bar cyclops.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


A fine pairing indeed. Is this the SRPC023

Been thinking of a jubilee or jubilee style bracelet for my SBDY015. Is this from SC?


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

My own srpc23 on a Barton Elite. Love that understated sunburst grey!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

denisd said:


> My own srpc23 on a Barton Elite. Love that understated sunburst grey!
> 
> View attachment 14944375


It was a tough decision between this and the SBDY015. In the end the latter won out.


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

I am liking the stock bracelet on my Padi Turtle after swapping out the clasp for one without a divers extension. It’s robust, well made and complements the case well.


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

Sorry for the double post...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

konners said:


> A fine pairing indeed. Is this the SRPC023
> 
> Been thinking of a jubilee or jubilee style bracelet for my SBDY015. Is this from SC?


Thanks and yes to both questions.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Have y'all seen an alignment as good as this?! Unbelievable!


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

Turtle on the stock bracelet.


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

I’m gonna call it now that Seiko is going to start killing off the cheaper turtles (srp77x srpa21 etc.)and making the king turtles the new standard.


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

Kinboat said:


> I'm gonna call it now that Seiko is going to start killing off the cheaper turtles (srp77x srpa21 etc.)and making the king turtles the new standard.


I sure hope you are wrong, but I have the same feeling...


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

canyon56 said:


> I sure hope you are wrong, but I have the same feeling...


We can take the good with the bad. At least they're going to start being made with more premium materials.


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

I wonder if they'll do a plain matt black dial king turtle?


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

I'd love a gloss black dial


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Switched the rubber strap and it goes back on the Z199 bracelet.


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

SSingh1975 said:


> Switched the rubber strap and it goes back on the Z199 bracelet.
> View attachment 14945729


That's a great looking Turtle and Uncle Seiko Z199!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

SSingh1975 said:


> Switched the rubber strap and it goes back on the Z199 bracelet.
> View attachment 14945729


How do you find the Z199 on a turtle? I have one coming from Uncle Seiko for my 775.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Galaga said:


> SSingh1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Switched the rubber strap and it goes back on the Z199 bracelet.
> ...


I'm keen to know too!


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

I am a huge fan of my uncle Seiko Z199 on my turtle. It’s got a retro vibe, lightweight and comfortable feel with some serious quality.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

canyon56 said:


> I am a huge fan of my uncle Seiko Z199 on my turtle. It's got a retro vibe, lightweight and comfortable feel with some serious quality.


Any pics you care to share? Pics help seal the deal for me ??


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

fpark83 said:


> It's possible to warp or damage the insert. I saw it on youtube. I dunno what method you're gonna use but perhaps take off the bezel altogether before removing the cyclops.


alright, thanks for that. i will try to pop off the bezel first just to be safe. &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1978 original


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

fpark83 said:


> Have y'all seen an alignment as good as this?! Unbelievable!


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Galaga said:


> How do you find the Z199 on a turtle? I have one coming from Uncle Seiko for my 775.


IMO, the Z199 is the BEST bracelet for the Turtle (and other divers it fits). Unlike StrapCode bracelets, the end links are engineered almost perfectly and sit flush with the case. There's NO way anyone can tell it's not a stock Seiko bracelet. Also extremely comfortable to wear all day long as the end bit tapers down. And aesthetically, the bracelet completes the "vintage" look. I get a lot of compliments everytime I switch my KT to the Z199 bracelet.

Here are some pics on the bracelet in my other King Turtle thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/2020...ted-sapphire-cyclops-date-date-5108239-8.html


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

SSingh1975 said:


> IMO, the Z199 is the BEST bracelet for the Turtle (and other divers it fits). Unlike StrapCode bracelets, the end links are engineered almost perfectly and sit flush with the case. There's NO way anyone can tell it's not a stock Seiko bracelet. Also extremely comfortable to wear all day long as the end bit tapers down. And aesthetically, the bracelet completes the "vintage" look. I get a lot of compliments everytime I switch my KT to the Z199 bracelet.
> 
> Here are some pics on the bracelet in my other King Turtle thread.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/2020...ted-sapphire-cyclops-date-date-5108239-8.html


I get the vintage look but how are the Strap Code bracelets end links different from Uncle Seiko's? They both look flush to me...


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

My favourite bracelet for the turtle - Seiko oem jubilee from the SKX with the Uncle Seiko end links. Had a z199 but missed having the Seiko locking clasp - put an old jubilee I had on the US end links - best of both worlds!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

fpark83 said:


> I get the vintage look but how are the Strap Code bracelets end links different from Uncle Seiko's? They both look flush to me...


A lot of the early versions of strapcode bracelets the end links bulged out from the case and did not fit well - not sure if they have fixed this as time has passed?

A couple of pics from Strapcode:









If you look closely the links bulge out toward the base - not much, but enough that it bothered me.


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)

This watch looked great on the stock bracelet. I’m liking it even more on the Super Engineer.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

fpark83 said:


> SSingh1975 said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, the Z199 is the BEST bracelet for the Turtle (and other divers it fits). Unlike StrapCode bracelets, the end links are engineered almost perfectly and sit flush with the case. There's NO way anyone can tell it's not a stock Seiko bracelet. Also extremely comfortable to wear all day long as the end bit tapers down. And aesthetically, the bracelet completes the "vintage" look. I get a lot of compliments everytime I switch my KT to the Z199 bracelet.
> ...


I think what SSingh means is that the US end links are "female" whilst the SC end links are "male" (not a fan of these terms myself!) So with the US bracelet the link first flexes from the springbar, whilst the SC flex from the end of the male endlink. Make sense? Male end links extend the overall length of the watch. Personally I prefer female end links as I find them more comfortable and look cleaner.

EDIT: Maybe SSingh doesn't mean the above, but the point still stands! ?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I love the strapcode bracelets and I've had a few on a few different turtles. Here is the jubilee. Not sure what gen it is. The end links are solid and do not move at all once set. Yes its a male ending, but I have a good wrist so no worries.

The screw pins on the links and the ruggedness of the strapcode are why I go back to them. I can't stand a bracelet with hollow end links. But thats just me.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtwilliams80 (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

fpark83 said:


> I get the vintage look but how are the Strap Code bracelets end links different from Uncle Seiko's? They both look flush to me...


Nearly all strapcode bracelets except the angus jubilee have male end links which don't pivot into the bracelet from the end link. The OEM Seiko SJ is comfortable because the bracelet pivots at the end link and is not all solid like the SJ from strapcode. The Z199 does the same which is why I like it. And I don't have any issue with hollow end links if anything it adds to the vintage aesthetic.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

As I said in my post earlier, comfort is on the wearer...I find the strapcode to be comfortable and the oem bracelet to be comfortable. I think it has alot to do with wrist size 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

whywhysee said:


> My favourite bracelet for the turtle - Seiko oem jubilee from the SKX with the Uncle Seiko end links. Had a z199 but missed having the Seiko locking clasp - put an old jubilee I had on the US end links - best of both worlds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! Did you have to modify anything to make the Seiko Jubilee fit on the Uncle Seiko endlinks?


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

I’m wanting to get a two tone jubilee style bracelet for my SRP775J1. I’ve looked at the Strapcode. Not certain about the differences between the Super J and the Angus J. 

Any recommendations, Strapcode or otherwise?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Talktochad said:


> I'm wanting to get a two tone jubilee style bracelet for my SRP775J1. I've looked at the Strapcode. Not certain about the differences between the Super J and the Angus J.
> 
> Any recommendations, Strapcode or otherwise?


Why would you cheese out such a beautiful watch by doing that?

What about a normal jubilee from strapcode, a z199 or a h link from Uncle Seiko?


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Talktochad said:


> I'm wanting to get a two tone jubilee style bracelet for my SRP775J1. I've looked at the Strapcode. Not certain about the differences between the Super J and the Angus J.
> 
> Any recommendations, Strapcode or otherwise?


The Angus-J has beefier links compared to the Super-J. Here's a side-by-side comparison (left = Super-J, right = Angus-J):


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Slant said:


> That looks great! Did you have to modify anything to make the Seiko Jubilee fit on the Uncle Seiko endlinks?


A slight modification was needed. I used a small dremel cutting wheel to remove some length from the middle end link hook. Small metal snips would work as well. I think Uncle Seiko sells the turtle end links for under $20 - if you have a SKX jubilee it makes for an inexpensive bracelet option.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

I've been wanting something blue for a while and when I saw the SRPD21 "Save the Ocean" "Great White" Edition I knew this was it. Just came the other day, put it on an Uncle Seiko president; holding back with all my might to replace the crystal with a hi-dome sapphire but all my SKXs are modded so I'm thinking I'll leave this one alone.


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

Turtle time and grilling some burgers!


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

sorry for the double post


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Love this Turtle


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

trameline said:


> Love this Turtle


Beautiful watch, but still would've preferred the gloss dial from the SRPC44. But then again, I might grow to like the matte finish.


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

Here's my SRP775J1


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

Galaga said:


> Why would you cheese out such a beautiful watch by doing that?
> 
> What about a normal jubilee from strapcode, a z199 or a h link from Uncle Seiko?


Are you saying you think the two-tone is cheesy? With the gold tone on the bezel, I've seen it before on a two-tone bracelet and I think it looks quite nice. I don't care for H link styles, just not my thing.
I do like the z199 from US, which is the other I've looked at. For the moment it's about to go on a mesh.


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

Galaga said:


> Why would you cheese out such a beautiful watch by doing that?
> 
> What about a normal jubilee from strapcode, a z199 or a h link from Uncle Seiko?


Are you saying you think the two-tone is cheesy? With the gold tone on the bezel, I've seen it before on a two-tone bracelet and I think it looks quite nice. I don't care for H link styles, just not my thing.
I do like the z199 from US, which is the other I've looked at. For the moment, it's about to go on a mesh.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Here's my SRP773 on the Angus. I find it to be a very comfortable bracelet. Weird lighting this evening makes this look a lot lighter Blue than it really is.


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

Those gilt Turtles are gorgeous. I'm not usually into gold tones on watches but these are great looking.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Talktochad said:


> Are you saying you think the two-tone is cheesy? With the gold tone on the bezel, I've seen it before on a two-tone bracelet and I think it looks quite nice. I don't care for H link styles, just not my thing.
> I do like the z199 from US, which is the other I've looked at. For the moment, it's about to go on a mesh.


Yes. No need to do the two tone bracelet. The 775 is aesthetically one of the nicest gilt divers that I've seen especially seeing that the bezel also has gilt colored numerals. It's not overcooked as my mate, @Cobia would say.


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

Somewhere Far Beyond said:


> Those gilt Turtles are gorgeous. I'm not usually into gold tones on watches but these are great looking.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I agree. I'm also a big fan of the dark blue on the 773. Probably my next one..


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

Galaga said:


> Yes. No need to do the two tone bracelet. The 775 is aesthetically one of the nicest gilt divers that I've seen especially seeing that the bezel also has gilt colored numerals. It's not overcooked as my mate, @Cobia would say.


I like it as an option. I rarely wear a strap/bracelet on a watch 2 days in a row, so for me, it's one of many options I should have


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

Talktochad said:


> I agree. I'm also a big fan of the dark blue on the 773. Probably my next one..


Also very nice! I also love the PADI and "Save the Ocean Great White Shark" editions. Eventually I imagine I'll have several Turtles in the collection, but for now my 777 makes me very happy.


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

That first one, wow! Is that a hint of AR coated sapphire?

And that second one. Seiko Turtle + Dr. Pepper. Two great things coming together!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Somewhere Far Beyond said:


> Those gilt Turtles are gorgeous. I'm not usually into gold tones on watches but these are great looking.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Welcome aboard mate, yeah they are a very nice gilt diver, one of the best imo.
Can be had for a great price too.
I believe these earlier model turtles are being phased out for the king turtles, nows a good time to get one cheap before they are discontinued and the prices go up.
They are great value and the movts are workhorses, get on it bro.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Somewhere Far Beyond said:


> Those gilt Turtles are gorgeous. I'm not usually into gold tones on watches but these are great looking.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Welcome aboard mate, yeah they are a very nice gilt diver, one of the best imo.
Can be had for a great price too.
I believe these earlier model turtles are being phased out for the king turtles, nows a good time to get one cheap before they are discontinued and the prices go up.
They are great value and the movts are workhorses, get on it bro.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

trameline said:


> Love this Turtle


Killer pic bro, nice work.

I can confirm the gold on the bezel fades if worn in the sun and salt and to work.
My bro's has been a daily wearer for him for a few years now, he's a plumber, the gold has faded a lot on the bezel numbering, actually looks really good.
The gold on the dial had also faded a bit but it all looked great, looks vintage almost.
I'll get a pic when im over there next.


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

Cobia said:


> Welcome aboard mate, yeah they are a very nice gilt diver, one of the best imo.
> Can be had for a great price too.
> I believe these earlier model turtles are being phased out for the king turtles, nows a good time to get one cheap before they are discontinued and the prices go up.
> They are great value and the movts are workhorses, get on it bro.


Thanks!

And great point! If these get phased out prices will no doubt work their way up. Better strike while that iron's hot!

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Somewhere Far Beyond said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And great point! If these get phased out prices will no doubt work their way up. Better strike while that iron's hot!
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Theres not a better watch out there to play around with different colours with, ive got 5, fav being the emerald but the real sleeper imo is the batman, the plain black dial with the blue minutes hand, it looks super cool in the flesh, can be had now for cheap.


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

Cobia said:


> Theres not a better watch out there to play around with different colours with, ive got 5, fav being the emerald but the real sleeper imo is the batman, the plain black dial with the blue minutes hand, it looks super cool in the flesh, can be had now for cheap.


Lots of great choices for color! What do you think of the new King Turtles, by the way?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Somewhere Far Beyond said:


> Lots of great choices for color! What do you think of the new King Turtles, by the way?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I think they are nice, but not worth 3 times the price by any stretch of the imagination.
I'll be waiting at least a year till the markets oversaturated and the prices come right down by a few hundred.
Sapphire is overrated imo, hardlex is great and keeps the price down.
Can pic up the non kings for 250 bones, thats a killer deal.

I cant really afford to buy seikos when they come out, i wait for the hype to die down then get on it when its at a price im cool with.

Some stuff like the MM Tunas and marine masters in general, the prices dont drop so ones best getting on it when they come out but for this lower-mid tier its definitely worth waiting.


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

Cobia said:


> I think they are nice, but not worth 3 times the price by any stretch of the imagination.
> I'll be waiting at least a year till the markets oversaturated and the prices come right down by a few hundred.
> Sapphire is overrated imo, hardlex is great and keeps the price down.
> Can pic up the non kings for 250 bones, thats a killer deal.
> ...


I'm definitely in the same mindset. Generally I won't buy a watch when it's released, and tend to never want to pay retail pricing on them. I know a lot of them will drop in price (though those somewhat higher end watches like the MM Tunas don't seem to drop much as you noted). I also avoid overpriced limited editions even though they tempt me, lol.

Also completely agree on Hardlex. I probably have owned/still own around a dozen hardlex-equipped Seikos and I've never scratched any of them. Even my SRP777, worn almost daily for however long, doesn't have even a single scratch on it. Sapphire is nice, but I'm perfectly fine with hardlex on my watches at just about any price point I'm willing to buy a watch at. Doesn't even bug me on the $1000 Tunas.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

* 
65th Anniversary Turtle for the rest of today!!!







*


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> *
> 65th Anniversary Turtle for the rest of today!!!
> 
> View attachment 14961469
> *


Yikes, is that your collection in the background??


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

JustAbe said:


> *
> 65th Anniversary Turtle for the rest of today!!!
> 
> View attachment 14961469
> *


Stunning.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mrwomble said:


> Yikes, is that your collection in the background??


Yup @mrwomble!!! I have been collecting for some time now!!! ;-)



konners said:


> Stunning.


Thank you, @konners Sir!! :-!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> Yup @mrwomble!!! I have been collecting for some time now!!! ;-)
> 
> Thank you, @konners Sir!! :-!


I think I spot a few turtles and skx-variants there. Would love to see a group shot if you get a chance, to make us all properly jealous!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> Yup @mrwomble!!! I have been collecting for some time now!!! ;-)
> 
> Thank you, @konners Sir!! :-!


Can we get a collection shot bro?


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice to see so many variations of the turtle on here! Here is a shot of my 1979 "MSST" 6306 from earlier today. This was written up on Hodinkee recently and still remains fairly incognito among other turtles!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mrwomble said:


> I think I spot a few turtles and skx-variants there. Would love to see a group shot if you get a chance, to make us all properly jealous!





Cobia said:


> Can we get a collection shot bro?


Here you go, part of my collection

View attachment 14962597


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> Here you go, part of my collection
> 
> View attachment 14962597


Wow, nice one bro, great collection, some lovely pieces.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Cobia said:


> Wow, nice one bro, great collection, some lovely pieces.


Thank you @Cobia!!! Love turtles to the core, they are so special!!! I know, I know, I need help :-d


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JustAbe said:


> Here you go, part of my collection
> 
> View attachment 14962597


When I hit on this attachment, it doesn't open to show me any watches. 
Instead it says: Watchuseek
Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

Please take another picture...or a few.
---
I came here, because I just pulled the trigger and finally bought the beautiful SRPD21 shark turtle.
And I wrote to the store and asked him to make sure that the chapter ring is aligned 
and the triangle on the bezel clicks into place at the 12 o'clock position. He said that he will visually inspect it before mailing it out.
I've been wanting that watch for months!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> When I hit on this attachment, it doesn't open to show me any watches.
> Instead it says: Watchuseek
> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
> 
> ...


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

Turtle Thursday by the pool with my family.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Somewhere Far Beyond said:


> That first one, wow! Is that a hint of AR coated sapphire?
> 
> And that second one. Seiko Turtle + Dr. Pepper. Two great things coming together!


Yep, top has a Yobobies dd sapphire, bluey has a DWL dd sapphire.

would love to get the SBDY015 OR a King at some point (or really, an SBDY with a KT bezel haha), but right now is not the time to be thinking of third turtles, haha.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> Thank you @Cobia!!! Love turtles to the core, they are so special!!! I know, I know, I need help :-d


Whats your fav? mines the first emerald green LE with the black and green bezel, one of my fav watches.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Did somebody say SBDY015?

Here's mine (not that you can actually tell from the current day wheel setting!)


----------



## claytonyu (Mar 7, 2018)

Is this model SRPC91/SBDY021 still in production? Cause I am currently selling and if not anymore, then I plan on keeping the last unit. Photo not mine


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

It's a week of Swimming With The Turtles...



































...the fast pace life which i've been living so far... moves slow~~~;-)​


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Somewhere Far Beyond said:


> I'm definitely in the same mindset. Generally I won't buy a watch when it's released, and tend to never want to pay retail pricing on them. I know a lot of them will drop in price (though those somewhat higher end watches like the MM Tunas don't seem to drop much as you noted). I also avoid overpriced limited editions even though they tempt me, lol.
> 
> Also completely agree on Hardlex. I probably have owned/still own around a dozen hardlex-equipped Seikos and I've never scratched any of them. Even my SRP777, worn almost daily for however long, doesn't have even a single scratch on it. Sapphire is nice, but I'm perfectly fine with hardlex on my watches at just about any price point I'm willing to buy a watch at. Doesn't even bug me on the $1000 Tunas.


X3 with Hardlex. I love it. It's the essence of Seiko. Flat, non reflective which always make the dials pop without silly AR coatings with coloured hues.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> X3 with Hardlex. I love it. It's the essence of Seiko. Flat, non reflective which always make the dials pop without silly AR coatings with coloured hues.


Its very very rare to see a seiko diver of any age with a cracked crystal.

The hardlex gives the crystal a warm look, not as crystal clear as sapphire and as you say, thats part of its charm and one of the reasons seiko has been able to sell us such good value watches.
Id be happy to stick with it if it saves an extra few hundred.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Its very very rare to see a seiko diver of any age with a cracked crystal.
> 
> The hardlex gives the crystal a warm look, not as crystal clear as sapphire and as you say, thats part of its charm and one of the reasons seiko has been able to sell us such good value watches.
> Id be happy to stick with it if it saves an extra few hundred.


I have a stock SKX009 and a SKX007 modded with a sapphire crystal. I don't like the sapphire on the SKX007 as much as before. It distorts the dial and makes the watch look like a try hard version of a more expensive watch. The hardlex on the 009 is however more clear, is nice and flat has less reflection than the sapphire because it's not domed and gives the watch a charm that is difficult to explain.

I compare it to people liking the hesalite on a Omega Speedmaster moon watch more than the sapphire sandwich.

I'm very tempted to return the 007 to its former glory.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Ed.YANG said:


> It's a week of Swimming With The Turtles...
> View attachment 14964641
> 
> View attachment 14964643
> ...


That's cool wearing the triangle at the 3 position. Never thought of wearing it that way. Changes the look of the watch.
I might have to try that.
Love your blue one. And I have the Padi Pepsi.


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

Hardlex definitely has a way of making a tool watch feel like a tool watch! It's interesting to hear about distorted dials and other such things when comparing hardlex to sapphire. I normally would not have thought about that unless going from a flat crystal to a domed one, etc. That's intriguing stuff.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

My first turtle. Loving it


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Anthonius said:


> My first turtle. Loving it


Welcome. Nice first turtle!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

double trouble


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Anthonius said:


> My first turtle. Loving it
> View attachment 14965237
> 
> 
> View attachment 14965241


Model number please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

Joll71 said:


> Welcome. Nice first turtle!


thanks! very lucky to get this se taiwan only turtle


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

powerband said:


> Model number please?
> 
> Model number is srpc48j1


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Cobia said:


> Whats your fav? mines the first emerald green LE with the black and green bezel, one of my fav watches.


SRPD48J1 is my current fav!! Sick :-!


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Here is a picture that's relevant today...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Just can't beat that Turtle lume...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Howler (Sep 16, 2016)

Ed.YANG said:


> It's a week of Swimming With The Turtles...
> View attachment 14964641
> 
> ...the fast pace life which i've been living so far... moves slow~~~;-)​


Is this watch modded or is there a model that comes like that?

I really like the color scheme. That magnified day date is |> Awesome watch!


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

The kings back


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Tropic from CheapestNatoStraps.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Howler (Sep 16, 2016)

Finally got the bracelet sized and installed. It took a little bit to figure out the best way for me to get the pin and collar installed correctly. Once I did though it was smooth sailing.

Now, getting the spring bars in with this bracelet was a bit more challenging for the first time. It took a bit of patience on my end to make sure I didn't force it and damage anything.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Bored, working from home. Always a sight to see, the lume!


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

Turtle back on the Uncle Seiko Z199 today! This is a really comfortable bracelet that pairs so perfectly with the retro vibe of the Turtle.


----------



## quatschnass (Jul 2, 2018)

My latest addition arrived today: Seiko King Turtle SRPE03K1 &#55357;&#56401; &#55357;&#56354;


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## quatschnass (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm in ❤ with my King Turtle!


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

quatschnass said:


> I'm in ❤ with my King Turtle!


Did you have to get used to the candy bar? Also, I think turtles look best on a rubber strap (non-bracelet) for some reason.


----------



## quatschnass (Jul 2, 2018)

I‘m getting older and my eyes are getting bad - so I like the magnifier. A waffle strap is already on the way.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

fpark83 said:


> Did you have to get used to the candy bar? Also, I think turtles look best on a rubber strap (non-bracelet) for some reason.


Put my batman on a rubber strap and it's getting much more wrist time now than when it was on the bracelet. Something about the black of the rubber just makes the dial pop more.


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

King turtle on a cheapnatostraps parachute strap accompanies me every day on my morning runs


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

Still really enjoying the SBDY015. Flipping it daily with my SKX009


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Love this Turtle


----------



## quatschnass (Jul 2, 2018)

My King Turtle laying eggs. &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Turtle fans,

Thought I'd share the latest update of my compilation. Since 3 months ago, I've added the Manta Ray. Decided to break up SRPD46 and SRPD50, not because of the strap/bracelet difference, but because I've confirmed the case backs are different. SE vs LE of 1000 respectively. 
Also tried to standardize the image styles (sometimes Seiko publishes more than one).
Tried to give each model a name.
A few other minor clean-ups.

For now they fill up the page nicely, so that's another reason to publish! YaY!

Enjoy!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Black, grey, blue, green, orange.... is it time for a brown or red Turtle? purple? i'm fine with no yellow, haha.

and too bad of course 75% of these were relatively hard to get and/or way overpriced. it would be absolutely amazing if this was the lineup you could buy from like Amazon at any time. =)


----------



## Howler (Sep 16, 2016)

Lou P said:


> Hi Turtle fans,
> 
> Thought I'd share the latest update of my compilation. Since 3 months ago, I've added the Manta Ray. Decided to break up SRPD46 and SRPD50, not because of the strap/bracelet difference, but because I've confirmed the case backs are different. SE vs LE of 1000 respectively.
> Also tried to standardize the image styles (sometimes Seiko publishes more than one).
> ...


Great post! This is especially useful to me being that I just purchased my first Turtle back in January, so I'm pretty new to the turtle game.

Thank you.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

STO Turtle on the wrist today.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

canyon56 said:


> Turtle back on the Uncle Seiko Z199 today! This is a really comfortable bracelet that pairs so perfectly with the retro vibe of the Turtle.
> 
> View attachment 14977449


Agreed - Jubilee and the PADI still one of the best. Wearing same combo today (although Strapcode).


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I didn't realize I had so many.


----------



## quatschnass (Jul 2, 2018)

Trying to fit my bracelet...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

Breakfast time...


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

quatschnass said:


> Trying to fit my bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 14994671


Nice shot!


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

CGSshorty said:


> I didn't realize I had so many.


Wow! Pics please???


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Lou P said:


> Wow! Pics please???


I'll try.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

In relation to the King turtles I think it is long overdue that they make a white dial (no waffle) with black ceramic insert, black indices and black framed handset and orange seconds hand. Like a Rolex Explorer2 colourway. 

The magnifier/cyclops also usually goes well with a white dial. 

Do it Seiko.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Galaga said:


> In relation to the King turtles I think it is long overdue that they make a white dial (no waffle) with black ceramic insert, black indices and black framed handset and orange seconds hand. Like a Rolex Explorer2 colourway.
> 
> The magnifier/cyclops also usually goes well with a white dial.
> 
> Do it Seiko.


I'd be keen for a white dial turtle.

For now, here's mine.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

The Gilt Turtle on again Today


----------



## quatschnass (Jul 2, 2018)

..... the Virus!








Seiko King Turtle SRPE03K1


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Anyone want to trade a Pepsi bezel for my black bezel?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## quatschnass (Jul 2, 2018)

Light, Camera, Action - It's showtime for the new Seiko King Turtle SRPE03K1!


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Found a stash of old Canadian singles - before we went to the "Loonie". I've been shut down for 2+ weeks and I'm starting to get bored. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Here is my turtle family.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Lou P said:


> Hi Turtle fans,
> 
> Thought I'd share the latest update of my compilation. Since 3 months ago, I've added the Manta Ray. Decided to break up SRPD46 and SRPD50, not because of the strap/bracelet difference, but because I've confirmed the case backs are different. SE vs LE of 1000 respectively.
> Also tried to standardize the image styles (sometimes Seiko publishes more than one).
> ...


Lou thanks for the great collection shot, hope you dont mind me putting it in other threads for guys trying to decide which turtle to buy.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> In relation to the King turtles I think it is long overdue that they make a white dial (no waffle) with black ceramic insert, black indices and black framed handset and orange seconds hand. Like a Rolex Explorer2 colourway.
> 
> The magnifier/cyclops also usually goes well with a white dial.
> 
> Do it Seiko.


Sounds great, add to that

Matte dials with Doxa shades of

Orange
Yellow
Aqua blue


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

Picked this up recently. Have decided to take advice and snap up more Turtles  Never know when Seiko might discontinue a colorway!









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## quatschnass (Jul 2, 2018)

A Turtle and it's natural habitat. 
Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Lou thanks for the great collection shot, hope you dont mind me putting it in other threads for guys trying to decide which turtle to buy.


Hi, thanks for asking! Yes, I'm OK if you share my Turtle compilation in other threads. My only request would be that you share those thread links with me via PM so I can enjoy or even join in to the conversations that ensue!

Thanks again,
-Lou


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

sorry if this've been asked before..

what's the best aftermarket bezel for turtle?

thanks..


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

quatschnass said:


> A Turtle and it's natural habitat.
> Have a nice Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 15008023


love it yo


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> love it yo
> 
> View attachment 15012771


Really like the look of the black kanji day/date and the coin edge bezel on that one. Is it a signed crown too or is it just a light reflection?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

L110BFV said:


> Really like the look of the black kanji day/date and the coin edge bezel on that one. Is it a signed crown too or is it just a light reflection?


thanks!. it's the regular stock crown, but signed would look awesome. i still should do a crown mod at some point =)


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Stuck at work until Sunday so I brought a turtle for company.


----------



## Bogs Diamond (Jun 1, 2017)

One of my favorites at any price point


----------



## Bogs Diamond (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

Blue LCBI, coin edge bezel, sapphire glass and a strap-code oyster. It's now my dream diver.


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

Happy Easter!


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Happy Easter


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

For those who have installed the DLW coin edge bezel, what do you think of the fit and feel? Is it tight and smooth like the stock bezel?


----------



## Kennmlin74 (Mar 21, 2020)

Anthonius said:


> View attachment 15023833
> 
> 
> View attachment 15023835


Wow, is that a mod version? Very cool!


----------



## Kennmlin74 (Mar 21, 2020)

Anthonius said:


> View attachment 15023833
> 
> 
> View attachment 15023835


Wow, is that a mod version? Very cool!


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

nothing modified. this is the standard srpd17 zimbe


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-...ign-for-new-prospex-spb151-and-spb153-models/

The predecessor is baaaack!

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Somewhere Far Beyond said:


> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-...ign-for-new-prospex-spb151-and-spb153-models/
> 
> The predecessor is baaaack!
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Damn, ive waited on these for years and they end up being too small, disappointed.
Having said that im happy for the guys who get the smaller divers theyve been calling for.
You cant win all the time, not every release is made for me, plenty of other great 44mm seikos coming out.
Will just have to get a Sami manta, they look the shiz.


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

Cobia said:


> Damn, ive waited on these for years and they end up being too small, disappointed.
> Having said that im happy for the guys who get the smaller divers theyve been calling for.
> You cant win all the time, not every release is made for me, plenty of other great 44mm seikos coming out.
> Will just have to get a Sami manta, they look the shiz.


I do think it's weird that they chose to drop the size. That's a bit uncustomary for Seiko. I won't complain too much myself because I have tiny wrists anyways, but then again the standard Turtle fits me just fine, so it's not like size was an issue at all and I like a bigger watch.

The Manta is awesome! I'm working on expanding my Turtle collection. Picked up a gilt Turtle recently and have been on the hunt for a nice PADI.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Somewhere Far Beyond said:


> I do think it's weird that they chose to drop the size. That's a bit uncustomary for Seiko. I won't complain too much myself because I have tiny wrists anyways, but then again the standard Turtle fits me just fine, so it's not like size was an issue at all and I like a bigger watch.
> 
> The Manta is awesome! I'm working on expanding my Turtle collection. Picked up a gilt Turtle recently and have been on the hunt for a nice PADI.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Congrats on the 775, the PADI is super nice too, ive got both, love em.
Nows the time to be buying the older SRP turtles and older samurais, they are at killer prices.
If you like the turtles, make sure you give the samis a go, both fantastic watches.
The orange sami is my pick, can be had real cheap and they look super cool in hand.
Manta looks cool but i'll wait till the price drops after release.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Somewhere Far Beyond said:


> I do think it's weird that they chose to drop the size. That's a bit uncustomary for Seiko. I won't complain too much myself because I have tiny wrists anyways, but then again the standard Turtle fits me just fine, so it's not like size was an issue at all and I like a bigger watch.
> 
> The Manta is awesome! I'm working on expanding my Turtle collection. Picked up a gilt Turtle recently and have been on the hunt for a nice PADI.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Congrats on the 775, the PADI is super nice too, ive got both, love em.
Nows the time to be buying the older SRP turtles and older samurais, they are at killer prices.
If you like the turtles, make sure you give the samis a go, both fantastic watches.
The orange sami is my pick, can be had real cheap and they look super cool in hand.
Manta looks cool but i'll wait till the price drops after release.


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

Cobia said:


> Congrats on the 775, the PADI is super nice too, ive got both, love em.
> Nows the time to be buying the older SRP turtles and older samurais, they are at killer prices.
> If you like the turtles, make sure you give the samis a go, both fantastic watches.
> The orange sami is my pick, can be had real cheap and they look super cool in hand.
> Manta looks cool but i'll wait till the price drops after release.


PADI is on the shortlist, as well as the PADI Samurai. I've had a few Samurai over time and sometimes I'm hard pressed to decide which I truly like more between that and the Turtle. They are both truly great watches and I love the plethora of colorways and styles. Couple that with great prices and you have two of the best Prospex watches going, I think.


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

That Pepsi and BRCC life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Going through the Lethal Weapon movies... Just noticed that I didn't adjust the date.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

Cobia said:


> Congrats on the 775, the PADI is super nice too, ive got both, love em.
> Nows the time to be buying the older SRP turtles and older samurais, they are at killer prices.
> If you like the turtles, make sure you give the samis a go, both fantastic watches.
> The orange sami is my pick, can be had real cheap and they look super cool in hand.
> Manta looks cool but i'll wait till the price drops after release.


Whats the going rate for a PADI right now?


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

double post


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15040115


What model?

Is a standard turtle with bezel, hands, and crystal mod?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

patr1ckd said:


> What model?
> 
> Is a standard turtle with bezel, hands, and crystal mod?


Started as stock, SRP775, but now has yobokies sapphire, LCBI bezel, black day/date, and a seconds hand from a Blue/gold Tunamonster. sort of "stock+". a little bit farther than stock+ haha.


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

timetellinnoob said:


> Started as stock, SRP775, but now has yobokies sapphire, LCBI bezel, black day/date, and a seconds hand from a Blue/gold Tunamonster. sort of "stock+". a little bit farther than stock+ haha.


I'm not big into modding, but this is exactly what the "king turtle" should have been.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> Started as stock, SRP775, but now has yobokies sapphire, *LCBI bezel*, black day/date, and a seconds hand from a Blue/gold Tunamonster. sort of "stock+". a little bit farther than stock+ haha.


Is the LCBI bezel tapered slightly? I had no idea if so.. The picture you posted looks like it slants towards the top. Unless my eyes are playing tricks on me. Excellent yet simple mods!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

patr1ckd said:


> I'm not big into modding, but this is exactly what the "king turtle" should have been.


thanks! i intended it to kind of have a Turtle "classic" vibe which to me, recalls those 70's divers that have the gold accents. i mean the stock watch already does that, but i try to tweak it a little more. it changed a couple times over the years but this is the best it's looked.

the previous iteration was slightly less kingly with the standard bezel and the modern second hand. the white stick second hand went largely unnoticed. =)


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

AndrwTNT said:


> Going through the Lethal Weapon movies... Just noticed that I didn't adjust the date.
> 
> View attachment 15037667


Beauty of a watch! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

AndrwTNT said:


> Is the LCBI bezel tapered slightly? I had no idea if so.. The picture you posted looks like it slants towards the top. Unless my eyes are playing tricks on me. Excellent yet simple mods!


whoops, missed this. yes, it's slightly slanted inward. a little different than the typical coin edge.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Lone Piper said:


> Beauty of a watch!


Thank you!



timetellinnoob said:


> whoops, missed this. yes, it's slightly slanted inward. a little different than the typical coin edge.
> 
> View attachment 15043895


Looks great! Sets it apart from the others.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_7388.jpg


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Since breaking out the PADI last Sunday, and hacking it to the time.gov PST, it has gained a whopping 7 seconds.

Not bad for a junkie Seiko eh COSC????? lol


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

My new guy  Some call it "Blue hole", others "Batman". Which is correct??


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

I got my first Seiko yesterday.

I know it won't be to everyone's taste but I just loved the Black and Gold colour 🙂


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

"WTF! Are you taking pictures of your stupid watches again????"

"Shut up, woman..."

"OMG you're so dumb."

Just wait until she falls asleep.....


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Rikimaru said:


> My new guy ? Some call it "Blue hole", others "Batman". Which is correct??
> 
> View attachment 15055549
> 
> View attachment 15055551


My understanding is that the Batman has a black dial and blue minute hand.. might be wrong! Was looking at these just last night. Love that dial. Also the sunburst grey dial above (I think).


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

My favorite strap combo with gold accent turtle


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15040115


hello

can you tell me what strap that is?

is it comfortable?

looks very nice


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Rikimaru said:


> Which is correct??


that is the srpc25 deep blue version

the batman is similar but has a black dial and a blued minute hand srp787


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

abkdt41 said:


> hello
> 
> can you tell me what strap that is?
> 
> ...


Crown & Buckle's "Chevron" straps. single pass, kind of like a nato but a little less to them. adjustable length, pretty cool. neat look. i have a bunch in 20mm and just started getting some for my 22mm watches. pretty comfortable, light. i wear them instead of natos in most cases lately.

















here's the buckle side of one of the 20m ones. it has metal keepers on it.


----------



## FishTime (Jun 21, 2018)

Shark mesh on mine...


----------



## cms1974 (Mar 22, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> Crown & Buckle's "Chevron" straps. single pass, kind of like a nato but a little less to them. adjustable length, pretty cool. neat look. i have a bunch in 20mm and just started getting some for my 22mm watches. pretty comfortable, light. i wear them instead of natos in most cases lately.
> 
> View attachment 15057139
> 
> ...


Nice, clean look.


----------



## cms1974 (Mar 22, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> Crown & Buckle's "Chevron" straps. single pass, kind of like a nato but a little less to them. adjustable length, pretty cool. neat look. i have a bunch in 20mm and just started getting some for my 22mm watches. pretty comfortable, light. i wear them instead of natos in most cases lately.
> 
> View attachment 15057139
> 
> ...


Nice, clean look.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

dannyeo said:


> Whats the going rate for a PADI right now?


I'm going to be listing mine...maybe we chat before I list it?


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Just join the team! Been looking at this for a while, and suddenly a need for something that needs to able to take a beating!


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Here is my beautiful Padi Turtle this afternoon on a ' Strapcode ' Oyster ,, finishes the sweet watch off nicely .

Me and my shadow ,,,,,,, :-d .

Beanerds.


----------



## Mowgly (Apr 8, 2020)

Just picked up a turtle today! New to me, picked it up a pretty great deal. Gonna be getting that uncle seiko waffle strap and strapcode dual tone gold right about now.









Sent from my BKL-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Mister Mailman made me very happy today. Joined the Turtle clan, once again!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

Uncle Seiko Z199 on the Padi Turtle today!


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

liquidtension said:


> Just join the team! Been looking at this for a while, and suddenly a need for something that needs to able to take a beating!
> View attachment 15058365


Great pic! Looks like you did it right and put it on some version of a flat vent strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

whywhysee said:


> Great pic! Looks like you did it right and put it on some version of a flat vent strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks man! I put the BC that I used on SKX on it, works like a charm, but waffle strap and canvas strap looks great on it too!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

SBDY015:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

TGIF.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Picked it up on Tuesday, set the time&date. Been wearing it since, today on Friday it's only +6seconds. Pretty good for 4r36


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

As my high school football coach in Georgia used to say, "Boys, if you see a turtle on a fence post, chances are it didn't get there by itself."


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

1979 Seiko 6306-7001


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Padi turtle on a homemade strap of woven paracord.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zc796 (Aug 30, 2016)

MonFreets87 said:


> 1979 Seiko 6306-7001
> View attachment 15062323


Such a gorgeous picture.


----------



## zc796 (Aug 30, 2016)

MonFreets87 said:


> 1979 Seiko 6306-7001
> View attachment 15062323


Such a gorgeous picture.


----------



## zc796 (Aug 30, 2016)

gshock626 said:


>


the most vintage look of a modern turtle?


----------



## zc796 (Aug 30, 2016)

trameline said:


> Love this Turtle


I own the same turtle. The best combination IMHO.


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

Picked up, my first Turtle (Batman) and simply love this watch. It is keeping great time and sits nicely on my wrist


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

Duplicate Post.....sorry


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Penduyboy said:


> Picked up, my first Turtle (Batman) and simply love this watch. It is keeping great time and sits nicely on my wrist
> 
> View attachment 15067227
> View attachment 15067233


The batman is still my favourite model! Enjoy your new watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A classic. Love the bracelet.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

Made in Japan 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Having a break from the bracelet which I find a bit sharp in places. Wearing a Toxic Nato for the moment.


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hope this counts as a turtle.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)

King Grenade on burgundy Horween Shell Cordovan. I removed the Cyclops and killed the seals so I had a local pro fix it. Also, had fully cleaned and adjusted, even though it was brand new. It is now -2.0 seconds for 26 days. On a daily basis it has been +/- 3 seconds per day.


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> The batman is still my favourite model! Enjoy your new watch.


I am kind a hooked with Turtles  and ordered a PADI and STO white shark. I am looking for Ninja but that is very expensive not sure why?

Would you recommend any other turtle to look for 

Thanks, Pendu


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Playing around with new lightbox, brought out some nice shots of my modded padi


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Today's set up


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

...........


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

hasto092 said:


> Today's set up
> 
> View attachment 15069331


Great looking Turtle you have there!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

My new Grey Dawn showed up today


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

mini


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

creepy ross said:


> View attachment 15071673


Great shot! May I ask what camera did you use?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

SRP775 - Toxic Nato


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Been wearing this for 2 weeks straight now. I think probably the longest time I've worn the same watch in a while...


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Turtle for Tuesday


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

Strap change, not sure if I like it but will give it a chance


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

strap monster.


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

Beautiful on that bracelet!

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

Backseat diver.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

GKB007 said:


> Playing around with new lightbox, brought out some nice shots of my modded padi


Nice! Is the lightbox something you bought or built?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

omgitsspooky said:


> Great shot! May I ask what camera did you use?


Thank you. It's a Sony A7iii with a Samyang 45/1.8

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ocracat (Apr 24, 2020)

gto05z said:


> Strap change, not sure if I like it but will give it a chance
> View attachment 15074409


I like it! What's that strap?


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

ocracat said:


> I like it! What's that strap?


That's a Crafter Blue CB08!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Goodmorning guys!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

liquidtension said:


> strap monster.
> View attachment 15075311


What canvass is that ?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_8989.jpg


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

New Seiko rubber strap arrived in the mail today









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Grey perlon for a change










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Galaga said:


> What canvass is that ?


It's from Barton  https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/collections/canvas-quick-release-watch-bands


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mowgly (Apr 8, 2020)

Golden hour, (slightly) golden turtle? Not a full on goldie locks with SRPC44, but I think the 775 does gilt enough justice!

Sent from my BKL-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Happy Monday..


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

holy fudge, i originally wanted the JDM king turtle black waffle, but i was only seeing it at $600+.

but i just stumbled across the US version (or whatever) SRPE03, at River Edge Jewelers (which i'm 99% sure i bought my SRP775 from, only through Amazon, in 2016) for an INSANE deal. the watch was already on sale and their quarantine coupon code (advertised top of their page) also applied, and now i'm getting it for a song. wow.

so i went from a few months of a kind of general vague hope to eventually get one at some point, but thinking they are still too high, to 5 minutes later, adding it to cart because the deal was so good.

i did have to sacrifice the JDM aspect, which honestly is no big deal. for some reason, my original idea was if i were adding another black turtle, i wanted it to be JDM, so i was also open to the SBDY. but this was too good to pass. i could always do a mod with kanji if i _really_ needed to have it. this would also be my first watch with a cyclops, so that will be interesting. i doubt i'd try to remove it, so i'll probably live with it. could always bring in sapphire if i somehow can't stand it.

i just hope it's all decently aligned!


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> holy fudge, i originally wanted the JDM king turtle black waffle, but i was only seeing it at $600+.
> 
> but i just stumbled across the US version (or whatever) SRPE03, at River Edge Jewelers (which i'm 99% sure i bought my SRP775 from, only through Amazon, in 2015) for an INSANE deal. the watch was already on sale and their quarantine coupon code (advertised top of their page) also applied, and now i'm getting it for a song. wow.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing

Still cant get past the cyclops though

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15092925


is that 6309- 7040 year 1977 ?


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Oh man I NEED one of these new turtles... wish I understood the whole J/K/JDM thing better. Assume they are all made the same way, pieces from different plants and final assembly at more than one location too?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

cagatay1903 said:


> is that 6309- 7040 year 1977 ?


No, 1981.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Woodpuppy said:


> Oh man I NEED one of these new turtles... wish I understood the whole J/K/JDM thing better. Assume they are all made the same way, pieces from different plants and final assembly at more than one location too?


Don't even go there! There are enough problems in the world right now without another J vs K debate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Finally back to the turtle family with the mini, just fits me much better than the bigger one



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Woodpuppy said:


> Oh man I NEED one of these new turtles... wish I understood the whole J/K/JDM thing better. Assume they are all made the same way, pieces from different plants and final assembly at more than one location too?





B1ff_77 said:


> Don't even go there! There are enough problems in the world right now without another J vs K debate


exactly! the shortest version of it is there's really no fundamental difference in quality from one to the other, and that's the most important thing! the tangible differences are price (which leads to the root of the confusion imo), tiny markings on the inside and outside of the watch, and usually the day calendar languages will be different. none are made with better materials or better machines.

JDM means it's meant for release in the actual Japanese market - it doesn't automatically mean made "better" OR _in_ Japan - and in this case they will have Kanji day wheels and a different catalog #. it looks and functions identical, it's the same watch, but is a different watch on paper.

from my understanding, only the highest tiers of Seikos; GS, Credor etc, have work done on them in Japan. some casio Oceanus are finished in the same building.

that's the short of it imo. JDM is different than J/K, but I think some of the confusion is people thinking J has something to with JDM. J and K and _ (no letter at all) are just designations for other parts of the world. so there can be an SKX007J, an SKX173, and an SKX779K; maybe i'm just thinking of how it was 10 years ago, but all 3 of those watches are going to have the same basic "build" quality, and were all made in similar factories _somewhere_ in the east, but _not_ Japan.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

@timetellinnoob, thank you. No need to dredge any further into it, I certainly didn’t want to swat the hornet’s nest!

Back to those fantastic turtles, and my own search for which ONE (I can stop at just one, right?) to buy!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

B1ff_77 said:


> Don't even go there! There are enough problems in the world right now without another J vs K debate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The J is superior.


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

A month ago I was not a fan of the turtle's cushion case. Now I can't wait until it's the turtle's day in my rotation









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

creepy ross said:


> A month ago I was not a fan of the turtle's cushion case. Now I can't wait until it's the turtle's day in my rotation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It grows on you. It's the most comfortable watch i've worn!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

creepy ross said:


> A month ago I was not a fan of the turtle's cushion case. Now I can't wait until it's the turtle's day in my rotation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really is a surprisingly nice fit on your wrist. People don't see how the lugs are designed. Once you do, anyone can pull off the turtle.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

excited for SRPE03 tomorrow. i have a number of straps waiting to try on it. usually the black/grey stuff will look pretty good. standout favorite from previous years of turtle ownership have been the bracelet and the waffle. not as big on 22mm natos as i used to be but i'll try it out on the faves.


----------



## TACK (Jan 5, 2013)

Love this thing. Bought it on a whim, but it's become my daily watch. Highly recommend the strapcode jubilee.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

I absolutely love this watch!









Sent from my SM-A705U using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Ladies and Gents,

I never really considered myself a watch guy. I had a Breitling Superocean that I purchased in 2005, and abused the hello out of until last year when one of my kids knocked it off of our island in the kitchen which caused the second hand to break off. So I just stopped wearing a watch.

A few weeks ago my pal bought a new SRP777, wore it a week, and decided he didn’t want it. He convinced me to buy it from him at an excellent price, and I have been wearing it everyday since.

I love it, everything about it, and it is keeping incredible time within the range of +/- 2 seconds from atomic time...usually +/- 1 seconds...depending on if I rest it on its side or flat at night.

I like it so much I also purchased the SRPC95K1 (Nemo), and boy is it a looker!

At any rate...neat...robust...accurate...handsome watches...not much more to say!

Vr

Matt


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i was asleep, and the doorbell _barely_ registered. fedex almost _never_ comes at 915am, lol.

so now there's this new turtle here =)

i'll take pics later, but my initial thoughts:

bracelet is different enough that the 2016 gen bracelet fits, but leaves an odd gap at the top of the endlink. it's wearable, but it shows there is some difference between 1st gen turtles and king turtles as far as case/endlink interplay. note i don't have any 2nd gen turtles so for all i know this was already the case.

it's.... not perfectly aligned. it's passable in all aspects, but it's a little off if i'm to be honest. i think the one that's getting a little more common is bezel-pointing-to-mark-misalignment, and mine overshoots the marks a _tiny_ bit. and then this one would KILL the OCD'ers... the lume pip inset in the triangle is _slightly_ more set to one side than the other.

there's kind of a cool (in this light) aqua blue/green AR under the cyclops. but it's not under the whole crystal. not sure if there's just clear AR or no AR. (edit: actually now i do think there is the same green/blue AR on the whole crystal. you can mostly see it in around the edge in certain lights. next time i have a good chance i'll try to photograph it.)

overall, very nice, especially for the price. couldn't bring myself to pay 500+ for US, or 600+ for JDM. i paid a lot more in line with Turtles and a 4r watch.


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Andddd.... turtle power.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

here you can see my older-gen turtle bracelet endlinks leave a pretty unsightly gap for photos. feels fine while wearing though. probably worth re-sizing the new bracelet if i want to wear it a lot.

















a C&B Chevron


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

stygianloon said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I never really considered myself a watch guy. I had a Breitling Superocean that I purchased in 2005, and abused the hello out of until last year when one of my kids knocked it off of our island in the kitchen which caused the second hand to break off. So I just stopped wearing a watch.
> 
> ...


Congrats! It's a slippery slope from here on out!


----------



## merv1n (Sep 5, 2012)

6309 7040 (1980)


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

I have this but I really need a King Turtle because I love the upgrades, especially the cyclops!


----------



## kulit.. (Mar 7, 2015)

My 1week old Padi Turtle 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> i was asleep, and the doorbell _barely_ registered. fedex almost _never_ comes at 915am, lol.
> 
> so now there's this new turtle here =)
> 
> ...


How do you like the candy bar cyclops? I like your dial BTW, great photos.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Man - decisions decisions. I’m stuck between the PADI b/c I love the blue sunburst, knowing I’d have to replace the bezel insert because I hate the two-tone; and classic black that always looks good. Wish I good find a blue lagoon for a reasonable price.....


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Double tap....


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I just love this standard Turtle! I decided to switch it up, and slip it back on today!

Took this snap walking Kevin!

Vr

Matt


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ugh i totally double posted and it was my fault haha


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

kit7 said:


> How do you like the candy bar cyclops? I like your dial BTW, great photos.


thanks. Seiko made a nice one!

i don't mind the cyclops, i think because this is the first watch w/ a cyclops i've ever had. so it's a funky "new" feature to experience. i've never actively avoided cyclops watches, but i've never necessarily wanted one or thought i needed one to see the date either, so have mostly remained neutral on them due to lack of experience. i have read about some criticism of them, and certainly can understand a lot if it.

given the lack of a cyclops in any seiko dive heritage (that i can think of?), i _do_ think it's an incredibly strange move for them to have been adding these in over the past few years..... but it certainly doesn't ruin this or any watch for me. again, i may just lack the crucial experience required to develop a distaste, haha. but if i loved a new model with one and _absolutely couldn't stand_ the cyclops, i would remove it or change the crystal. it's wouldn't be worth missing out on the watch.

(it does seem so strange that Seiko is adding them, as if responding to some sudden cyclops demand, or trend, or mod, that isn't even there. it's certainly not a newfangled, high-demand feature that bumps up the value or function or desire... what's next, HRVs?)


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

kit7 said:


> How do you like the candy bar cyclops? I like your dial BTW, great photos.


FWIW, landed the black dial King Turtle recently and expected to dislike the cyclops as I have several other variants of the turtle without.
Within about 30 minutes of wear, I don't mind it. I don't love it. I don't hate it... it's not nearly as distracting as I'd expected it could be.


----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)

Finally captured the green. This thing really changes color depending on the light. Natural light makes it almost Olive drab while indoor light makes it almost black. Running about +1 sec a day since I changed the date in the first. Before that it was running +1 for 30 days. I am considering a Willard for the upgraded movement but doubt it would be better than this. I also previously hated anything over 40mm but I'm really liking this after a couple months, my wrist is 6 7/8. This is the lowest cost watch I own (by a wide margin) and I have barely taken it off since I got it. I don't even regret that I paid a bit more since I couldn't wait. I love this thing!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

This blacked out Turtle just arrived...I love it! Thanks Riddim Driven/Adam!

Sweet watch!

Vr

Matt


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

OK, what color is the STO SRPD21?!? Pics show everything from teal to something close to the Blue Lagoon. And apparently 2 different bezel inserts? I’d be scared to order it based on all the different possible colors.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

stygianloon said:


> This blacked out Turtle just arrived...I love it! Thanks Riddim Driven/Adam!
> 
> Sweet watch!
> 
> ...


You wear it well. Enjoy my friend!

RD


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks Adam! It was just what I was looking for!

Vr

Matt


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The spores from my frangipani tree stuck to my 775 when gardening yesterday. It looked amazing in the natural sunlight and was a near match for the gilt hands and bezel.


----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)

Yeah that blacked out turtle is just absolutely awesome!!!!


----------



## claudioange (Nov 3, 2019)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15090387


Loooove the strap! Where did you get it?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## seikoisking73 (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Dgf said:


> Finally captured the green. This thing really changes color depending on the light. Natural light makes it almost Olive drab while indoor light makes it almost black. Running about +1 sec a day since I changed the date in the first. Before that it was running +1 for 30 days. I am considering a Willard for the upgraded movement but doubt it would be better than this. I also previously hated anything over 40mm but I'm really liking this after a couple months, my wrist is 6 7/8. This is the lowest cost watch I own (by a wide margin) and I have barely taken it off since I got it. I don't even regret that I paid a bit more since I couldn't wait. I love this thing!


Great call removing that blob on its crystal.


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

Back on the bracelet


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

This one is holding me over until the King Turtle gets here, ordered today and I love the cyclops!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Basic black looks awesome too!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

the way the light plays off all these surfaces is really cool.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

Seiko Turtle Save the Ocean "Great White Shark" and Nike SB Dunk "Blue Lobster"


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

That’s another I’m hooked by. What you you think of it?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15112923
> 
> 
> View attachment 15112929


Nice! Whose waffle is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Uncle Seiko v2









i had it on it the first day i just didn't take good pics at the time.


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

Woodpuppy said:


> That's another I'm hooked by. What you you think of it?


I love it, the dial is studding and everything about it just screams cool


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

SBDY015 on US GL.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Changed the Bezel to Coin Edge


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

New turtle arrived yesterday


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

6309-7040 Year 77










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Force marching six kids in the sun!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Action shot!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

omgitsspooky said:


> stygianloon said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies and Gents,
> ...


Thanks! I am having some fun...Baby Tuna arrives later today! Thanks Toppers!

Vr

Matt


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Dgf said:


> Yeah that blacked out turtle is just absolutely awesome!!!!


Thanks!

Vr

Matt


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

I recently decided to replace my 2 year old SRP773 with this PADI. I'm a sucker for red, white and blue and only want one turtle in the collection. Just slapped the Angus from the old one onto the new one and I'm set. The 773 will be going up for sale now.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

New in the family. I used to own one of those but unfortunately sold it. Now it is fixed


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

King Turtle just arrived a couple of hours ago. Shout out to timetellinnoob for tipping me off to a sweet price from a brick & mortar Seiko AD. Really liking the upgrades, especially the cyclops!


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

Got my first seiko turtle today, the srp779. At first I was concerned it may be a fake as it was in pretty much perfect condition with only some extremely light rub marks on the rubber band where the two met. The seller sold it to me for 165 with box, paperwork and tag still there. After getting it tho I'm pretty certain it's real, the back appears correct and the markings on the dial also look right. Pretty happy and will look for a second one when I have a few extra bucks to spend.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

had to bust out my Zuludiver 284 clone, of course =)


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

can't feel the waffle dial.. so turn to sunburst instead..


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

konners said:


> View attachment 15120373


Where did you purchase those straps from? Looks like the oem seiko ones that come on the skx173, I love mine but don't want to ruin my only one.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

My turtle journey started with an srp775J with a dlw tuscan bezel insert, sold that and regretted it.

Bought a stock srp775J used but returned it after the seller hid huge dings in the listing.

Bought an srpc25J and I love the dial, dislike the bezel insert but not enough to change it.

Bought a used srp775J, in great condition and I adore it, the best colourway imo.

Finally, I bought an srp773J with the intention of transferring the entire guts into my skx009J and using a sarb059 crown.
I ended up receiving the srp773J and falling in love, the subtle blue and no other colours (no orange text or red accents) makes it an instant classic to me.
The watch is damn near flawless, the bext bezel action I've had on a seiko, surpassing my sumos, stargates, skxs etc. 
The bezel knurling is super crisp. 
The lume plots have a very slight tan colour to them (there are variants with a greener colour)
Alignment is near spot on (it wouldn't be a seiko if it was exact XD)

I find myself drawn to the 773 over my other turtles and have now decided to keep it in its case.
I'll probably get a 6309 lollipop seconds hand put on and a nicer nato or leather strap but goddamn this has thrown a spanner in my modding plan!

It's weird how a seemingly average model has the most appeal, especially the first impressions in the flesh.

I'll add some pictures once I find the perfect strap pairing.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

double post -_-


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 15120373
> ...


These are Uncle Seiko's GL831 offering. Love the flat vent look, but found Seiko's DAL1BP way too long. These GL repros come in a shorter version, and boy do they hit the spot! They're much softer than the DAL, reminding me of the Bonetto Cinturini flat vent I used to have, even have a slight hint of a vanilla scent to them. Softness and maybe different hole spacing allows me to get a very comfortable fit (found the DAL either too tight or loose - we all know how these things can be) - can wear them snug without discomfort. Big thumbs up from me.


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## chris838 (May 8, 2020)

I really love that watch...


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Mine’ll be here tomorrow, thank you River Edge Jewelers!


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

View attachment IMG_20200515_111616_1589505937244.jpg


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Love it, Arctic research?


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

My new SRPD21 arrived today via the BWT. Watched a YouTube video on sizing the bracelet, and a few moments later with the help of a spring bar tool, paper clip, and punch, quickly pulled 3 links and reassembled. Easy-peasy, lemon squeezy!

Thank you @Timetellinnoob for the heads-up on River Edge Jewelers and their special discount!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Would love to see some older “new” turtles that have wear and have loved a full life so far. Let’s see some dents and scratches!


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

I have looked around the internet at about half a dozen of the usual places for a countdown insert to fit the SRP777. I have searched on here and elsewhere for discussions about. I have found nothing. Are my search skills just horrific, or are they telling me to my face that there are no countdown inserts for turtles, and no real desire for one, so piss off?


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

6306 today


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

green AR that seems to mostly activate with direct sunlight...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Blacked Out Turtle sort of goes with my OneBlade BlackBlade razor!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Delete


----------



## claudioange (Nov 3, 2019)

lawn mowing with the turtle today


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

claudioange said:


> lawn mowing with the turtle today
> 
> View attachment 15128611


Great day for it! At least in Northern VA anyhow!

Vr

Matt


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

twintop said:


> View attachment 15127291


Gotta feed those hungry turtles!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Walking the dog, and it's drizzling.

Vr

Matt


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

1981 6309-7040


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I switched the black metal braclet to the OEM rubber strap. It's just so comfortable, and I think it looks good as well!

Vr

Matt


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

timetellinnoob;51716917[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 15129765[/ATTACH]


What strap might that be?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Somewhere Far Beyond said:


> What strap might that be?


Watch Steward 'single pass' configuration. pretty cool, more wearable than their standard configuration (the material is really stiff on their 22mm bands). the color is 'raw denim', and is basically black indoors, until i finally see it here the way the camera picks it up. a really really really dark navy.

todays king turtle image dump, lol: (back on C&B Chevron)
















(got lens flare and no JJ abrams in sight!)


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

Turtle and Samurai


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

iwantastrap


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Thank goodness for drilled lugs, eh? I can’t imagine changing the strap on my SKX so much. Need to buy the spring bars with the little ridges on the ends.


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

My 1979 Seiko 6306. This watch was commissioned by Japanese Geochemist and head of the Japan Antarctic Research Expediton, Dr. Tetsuya Torii, for the 1978-80 McMurdo Sound Sediment and Tectonic Study. This program consisted of deep drilling into the Antarctic ice of the McMurdo Dry Valleys. These watches were given to lead members of the research team as a gift from Japan/Torii/JARE.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Woodpuppy said:


> Thank goodness for drilled lugs, eh? I can't imagine changing the strap on my SKX so much. Need to buy the spring bars with the little ridges on the ends.


to be honest? exactly! early on when i got into the SKX, one of the reasons i got into nylon straps were they were so interchangeable, and i didn't have to do anything with the springbars. but it's been almost 10 years haha, both my SKX are so scratched up underneath it doesn't matter haha. but the lug holes in Turtles, are especially nice for changing. any switch takes less than a minute. bracelet on/off, whatever.

there's a reason modders have done it, and companies like Crystaltimes, are putting lug holes in their new cases! secret conspiracy to fuel the gargantuan strap market that's exploded over the last 5 years haha.


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> Watch Steward 'single pass' configuration. pretty cool, more wearable than their standard configuration (the material is really stiff on their 22mm bands). the color is 'raw denim', and is basically black indoors, until i finally see it here the way the camera picks it up. a really really really dark navy.
> 
> todays king turtle image dump, lol: (back on C&B Chevron)


Cool, I'll check them out! Looks great on that strap and the C&B. Thanks!

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

After hating on this model for years I decided to go blind and try one. The theoretical problem was the declared size as I have 6.75 " wrists but I'm honestly amazed at how good it fits.
I was mainly afraid to look like Cpt America with his wrist shield but I feel like a Japanese diver instead.

Would you mind sharing some rubber strap suggestions? I already had a GL831US for my SKX and was thinking about something colored for the summer, Safety Orange is a color I'd love to see.
 








Inviato dal mio Mi 9T utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DriveTooFast said:


> Would you mind sharing some rubber strap suggestions? I already had a GL831US for my SKX and was thinking about something colored for the summer, Safety Orange is a color I'd love to see.
> Inviato dal mio Mi 9T utilizzando Tapatalk


Borealis


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

DriveTooFast said:


> After hating on this model for years I decided to go blind and try one. The theoretical problem was the declared size as I have 6.75 " wrists but I'm honestly amazed at how good it fits.
> I was mainly afraid to look like Cpt America with his wrist shield but I feel like a Japanese diver instead.
> 
> Would you mind sharing some rubber strap suggestions? I already had a GL831US for my SKX and was thinking about something colored for the summer, Safety Orange is a color I'd love to see.
> ...


Congrats  I held the watch back for a while until it re-emerged back as one of the best under 1k watches (even cheaper than that!). When I got it I wore it for a month straight during the quarantine period.

You can look at Uncle Seiko's waffle. It fits well. Any Nato would be great on it - probably something "raw" type of nato. I rotate mine between Uncle Seiko's waffle and BC's 284 (which is similar with US). For colored you can try the crafter blue integration rubber strap.


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Borealis
> View attachment 15138925
> 
> 
> View attachment 15138927


Thanks a lot.

How is the Borealis? I've heard the quality really is on point but there are some defects with the keepers slipping of, is that true?

Inviato dal mio Mi 9T utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

liquidtension said:


> Congrats  I held the watch back for a while until it re-emerged back as one of the best under 1k watches (even cheaper than that!). When I got it I wore it for a month straight during the quarantine period.
> 
> You can look at Uncle Seiko's waffle. It fits well. Any Nato would be great on it - probably something "raw" type of nato. I rotate mine between Uncle Seiko's waffle and BC's 284 (which is similar with US). For colored you can try the crafter blue integration rubber strap.
> 
> View attachment 15138939


Thanks!

I mostly decided to jump on it because it seems the 77x series is getting discontinued at the end of 2020 and didn't want to miss out before the inevitable price increase.
Turns out I'm very attracted by this case shape.

The waffle looks good, you're right!
How long is the BC 284 instead?
I've once got a replacement strap from them for a Citizen NY0040 and it was pretty long, other than missing the tightest 2 or 3 holes (complete design non-sense) if compared to the original one.

Inviato dal mio Mi 9T utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DriveTooFast said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> How is the Borealis? I've heard the quality really is on point but there are some defects with the keepers slipping of, is that true?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi 9T utilizzando Tapatalk


Quality is great. I've tried Isofrane and Borealis and prefer the Borealis - go figure. It's slightly thinner *∴* more pliable and less bulky = more comfortable. The keepers on the 22mm were loose, not sure if it is still the case as my straps are a few years old now. Solved that problem by buying some keepers off the Bay. Didn't have the same problem on my 20mm.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

6309-7049: Been awhile since I've brought out the non-Suwa cushion case 6309.


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

DriveTooFast said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I mostly decided to jump on it because it seems the 77x series is getting discontinued at the end of 2020 and didn't want to miss out before the inevitable price increase.
> Turns out I'm very attracted by this case shape.
> ...


The BC is way to long for my 6.5" wrist, so I cut it to make it shorter and the tsunami stamp is no more. Which is fine for me.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

liquidtension said:


> The BC is way to long for my 6.5" wrist, so I cut it to make it shorter and the tsunami stamp is no more. Which is fine for me.


i hear that; these style are always so long.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> i hear that; these style are always so long.
> 
> That bezel...


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

liquidtension said:


> The BC is way to long for my 6.5" wrist, so I cut it to make it shorter and the tsunami stamp is no more. Which is fine for me.


This pretty much confirms my idea of poor design.

I'm not talking about the quality but if you do one strap that is that long and, on top of that, is missing 2 or 3 of the tightest holes it means that not only you're cutting out a non negligible pool of potential customers but you're also providing a bad fit thanks to the protruding tail to most of the others. 
I had the same experience with this strap I'm attaching here which I initially bought to wear on my Citizen NY0040. It has 9 holes versus the 11 of the original one and it is longer. The last hole fit was large on my 6.75" wrist.
Sense? None.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Can’t make everyone happy. Some folks actually wear these over wetsuits and appreciate the longer strap. I don’t know why they’d omit the holes for smaller wrists though. Good news is it’s easy enough to poke new holes!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a 7" wrist, most straps are too long for me and I can't stand that hideous tail flopping around in the breeze so I trim them and have become quite good at doing it. Makes me watch wearing happy.

Here's an example.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

I used to wear my turtle on a Seiko DAL1BP (flat vent). Finally decided to give the short Uncle Seiko GL831 a whirl (had held off because I had the DAL). Boy am I glad I did - perfect length for my 6.5-6.75 inch wrist. Its also nice and soft, and the hole spacing seems pretty much spot on.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Borealis and Bonetto Cinturini, long live the flap!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Long live the the DAL1BP!!!!

Fits perfectly on my 8 inch wrist. After years of wearing leather straps on the last hole or two with barely enough strap to tuck into the keeper I don't feel sorry for those with more modestly sized wrists

It's a relief to wear a strap that fits! Nice to have a little tail flapping in the wind as well.

Oh - and for my preference I prefer to wear the keeper like Father Seiko and the good Lord intended:

#diceout

Quick snaps while fixing the dryer:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

whywhysee said:


> Long live the the DAL1BP!!!!
> 
> Fits perfectly on my 8 inch wrist. After years of wearing leather straps on the last hole or two with barely enough strap to tuck into the keeper I don't feel sorry for those with more modestly sized wrists
> 
> ...


Here's to perfectly fitting straps, long or short! ?

I certainly appreciated the length when wearing the watch hiking/doing outdoor sports in winter, as it allowed me to strap it to my clothed wrist no problem, à la dive watch wetsuit-wear. If there was a shorter DAL I would have picked it up.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I’m not usually much in for gold bling, but those 775’s are really growing on me. Just a little accent. Just right!


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

DriveTooFast said:


> After hating on this model for years I decided to go blind and try one. The theoretical problem was the declared size as I have 6.75 " wrists but I'm honestly amazed at how good it fits.
> I was mainly afraid to look like Cpt America with his wrist shield but I feel like a Japanese diver instead.
> 
> Would you mind sharing some rubber strap suggestions? I already had a GL831US for my SKX and was thinking about something colored for the summer, Safety Orange is a color I'd love to see.
> ...


I was in the same boat. All I heard was 44mm 44mm on my small 6.25" wrist. One day I got bored and decided to buy one on Amazon just to try it on and when I did... I ended up with 3 turtles at one point lol. I sold a couple now but the point is that the fit was not as bad as I thought.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Dice out is how Seiko do. Keeper round the other way I've seen numerous BCs like this, and my own BC came this way..


----------



## mb16610 (Mar 30, 2011)

Here are my 2 Turtles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

Swapped OEM bracelet for my Batman Turtle with NATO


----------



## sirrat007 (May 1, 2020)

Here's my intro to Seiko divers, I'd been out of watch collecting for over 11 yrs and had no inclination to get back into until this happened.






























I was immediately reminded one of the biggest reasons I stopped collecting was $$$ because in order to complete the watch aside from crystal and band I needed this






and that cost me a lot, and I have not even been back into collecting for 3 weeks yet!! Whats next??


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

DriveTooFast said:


> This pretty much confirms my idea of poor design.
> 
> I'm not talking about the quality but if you do one strap that is that long and, on top of that, is missing 2 or 3 of the tightest holes it means that not only you're cutting out a non negligible pool of potential customers but you're also providing a bad fit thanks to the protruding tail to most of the others.
> I had the same experience with this strap I'm attaching here which I initially bought to wear on my Citizen NY0040. It has 9 holes versus the 11 of the original one and it is longer. The last hole fit was large on my 6.75" wrist.
> ...


Same here have that strap for my Citizen NY0040... too long so I just changed to bracelet oyster type 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

3WR said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Still haven't ordered the strap that'll stay on my srp773, in the mean time I'll throw it on a bunch of straps I have.

Currently on a Cheapnatostraps graphics nato.

Torn between the uncle Seiko: z199, tyre tread and blue coloured waffle.

Or maybe a simple dal1bp, bonetto cinturi 285, zuludiver crazy horse leather and strapcode bandoleer.

Too many choices! Decisions, decisions...









Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Still haven't ordered the strap that'll stay on my srp773, in the mean time I'll throw it on a bunch of straps I have.
> 
> Currently on a Cheapnatostraps graphics nato.
> 
> ...


I'll be interested in seeing what you ultimately choose as I am in the middle of the same dilemma. I have many of the same finalists as you do. I don't get my SRP773 until Father's Day though, so I have a little bit of time left.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Srp777. Camo!


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

Pimped Turtle...I love this piece!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I love many versions of the turtle, but the 777 still is among the best!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Still haven't ordered the strap that'll stay on my srp773, in the mean time I'll throw it on a bunch of straps I have.
> 
> Currently on a Cheapnatostraps graphics nato.
> 
> ...


I'd highly recommend an Uncle Seiko GL831. It really completes this watch's aesthetic and you'll realize that the Turtle's case is meant for that strap as soon as you'll put it on. 
Also it makes it a true reissue of the original 6309/6306.

Inviato dal mio Mi 9T utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Penfold36 said:


> I'll be interested in seeing what you ultimately choose as I am in the middle of the same dilemma. I have many of the same finalists as you do. I don't get my SRP773 until Father's Day though, so I have a little bit of time left.


Please refer to the comment previous to this 

Inviato dal mio Mi 9T utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

I move it around, sometimes on leather, but it always comes back to the Uncle Seiko waffle strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

chris838 said:


> View attachment 15122977
> 
> 
> I really love that watch...


Me too, but I think the SBBN040 would match your Porsche interior better!


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Caught the morning light while frying up some eggs the other morning b-)


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

DriveTooFast said:


> I'd highly recommend an Uncle Seiko GL831. It really completes this watch's aesthetic and you'll realize that the Turtle's case is meant for that strap as soon as you'll put it on.
> Also it makes it a true reissue of the original 6309/6306.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi 9T utilizzando Tapatalk


I don't like the looks of the strap on any turtle that isn't a 777, blasphemy I know but it's just my preference.

I have a tropic style blue and a brown rubber strap on the way. It may be a final contender for the 773, still have the 775 to decide for 

I value the thickness of the dal1bp and the Seiko rubber seems to conform well to my wrist, even the z22!

Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Penfold36 said:


> I'll be interested in seeing what you ultimately choose as I am in the middle of the same dilemma. I have many of the same finalists as you do. I don't get my SRP773 until Father's Day though, so I have a little bit of time left.


I'll post a bunch of pictures of the 773 on the straps I currently have floating around and the tropic style strap I recently bought. I have a feeling the 773 will be a strap monster for me!

Let me know what you decide on and your initial first impressions of the watch!

Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

RoRoPa said:


> I move it around, sometimes on leather, but it always comes back to the Uncle Seiko waffle strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


after rotating straps for the last few weeks i still get back to US waffle. It just feels right.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

yankeexpress said:


>


banana-o-rama!


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

^^ I really like that! Shame it’s LE. When I do find them for sale they are beyond my budget.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

konners said:


> I used to wear my turtle on a Seiko DAL1BP (flat vent). Finally decided to give the short Uncle Seiko GL831 a whirl (had held off because I had the DAL). Boy am I glad I did - perfect length for my 6.5-6.75 inch wrist. Its also nice and soft, and the hole spacing seems pretty much spot on.
> View attachment 15143793
> 
> View attachment 15143795


Glad you're happy but that's still too long for my taste. If I can see the tail when viewing the watch head on while on the wrist as in your picture then that's a no go for me. Looks out of place.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

A certified tool watch from 1979


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Strappin' my code


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> > I used to wear my turtle on a Seiko DAL1BP (flat vent). Finally decided to give the short Uncle Seiko GL831 a whirl (had held off because I had the DAL). Boy am I glad I did - perfect length for my 6.5-6.75 inch wrist. Its also nice and soft, and the hole spacing seems pretty much spot on.
> ...


So long as it's not near the watch head, I'm a happy camper. Plus it means I have a wee bit of room to play with should I want to strap if over a sleeve.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Guys, anyone had issues with strapcode bracelets for turtles? I got mine today, but the clasp appears to be poorly machined/damaged. I started thread about this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/strapcode-super-j-louis-new-turtle-problem-5192011.html


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15159465


Nice combo... very matching. Is that a Citizen divers strap? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


>


Nice! What model no. is that? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

That’s SRPD19. A very LE unfortunately; otherwise I’d have one!!!


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Woodpuppy said:


> That's SRPD19. A very LE unfortunately; otherwise I'd have one!!!


Oh I see... thanks Woodpuppy. Thailand LE, nice dial design... Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

SBDY004?


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

SBDY004?


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

nets said:


> SBDY004?


yup SRPC48J1/SBDY004


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Still haven't ordered the strap that'll stay on my srp773, in the mean time I'll throw it on a bunch of straps I have.
> 
> Currently on a Cheapnatostraps graphics nato.
> 
> ...


There is enough blue on that watch, you don't need another shade all be it on a waffle strap. The Z199 should be left for the SKX. It may look nice on the turtle but it didn't last long on my 775. I'd be getting the GL831 from Uncle Seiko. Use code wisdeal if you are in the US.


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

srpc44 and 6309-7040


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Galaga said:


> There is enough blue on that watch, you don't need another shade all be it on a waffle strap. The Z199 should be left for the SKX. It may look nice on the turtle but it didn't last long on my 775. I'd be getting the GL831 from Uncle Seiko. Use code wisdeal if you are in the US.


@galaga may I asked why tgr Z199 didn't last in your SRP775. I also have a SRP775 and just ordered last night the Z199 for it. Thanks in advance. Do you have pictures of the bracelet with your turtle? If so can you please share especially wrist shots. Thank you in advance. 
Regards,
giuseppe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

stygianloon said:


> View attachment 15177187


Nice strap combo! Where did you get your strap? Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

59yukon01 said:


>


Nice combo!

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

babbsky said:


> Nice strap combo! Where did you get your strap? Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the stock OEM silicone strap that comes with the watch.


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## susano (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

I'd left this on Uncle Seiko Tropic for a couple years. I dropped the watch just right while putting it on at work. Shattered the jewel the auto winding assembly rode on. Watchmaker cleaned out the pieces to include the shattered jewel. She was a manual wind for a time, before I decided to have him swap the movement and regulate it while he was at it.

Pretty much stays on the Uncle Seiko tapered H-Link now. The comfort due to janglieness is definitely there, plus more drop safe as a work watch. WAY better than the OEM Turtle bracelet, IMO. I'll still swap back to Tropic every now and then, just not for work.

I'll also second the earlier GL-831 comment re: the perfect strap for this watch. I installed one on a friend's Seiko 5 Sports, but only after I tried it on the turtle. Wow.

Note the Magic Lever from movement #1 on the strap.....


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

babbsky said:


> stygianloon said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 15177187
> ...


Thanks! It came with the Nemo...along with the metal OEM.

Vr

Matt


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Luftwaffel said:


> Nice combo!
> 
> Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

babbsky said:


> @galaga may I asked why tgr Z199 didn't last in your SRP775. I also have a SRP775 and just ordered last night the Z199 for it. Thanks in advance. Do you have pictures of the bracelet with your turtle? If so can you please share especially wrist shots. Thank you in advance.
> Regards,
> giuseppe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



























I consider the Z199 to be a bracelet of inferior quality to the OEM turtle bracelet. Hollow end links and the ordinary clasp belong to a SKX. The turtle I rate as a higher quality watch than a SKX and the Z199 may look ok in static pictures but on the wrist it looks wrong and cheap. The end links just don't look right on a turtle case.

I'm glad I have SKX end links where it will be worn with my 007. This is where this bracelet belongs and where its heritage lies.

I'm starting to think that the turtle only belongs on rubber or a nato.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

temjiin said:


> It's the stock OEM silicone strap that comes with the watch.


Thank you Temjiin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

stygianloon said:


> Thanks! It came with the Nemo...along with the metal OEM.
> 
> Vr
> 
> Matt


Thanks Matt. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I consider the Z199 to be a bracelet of inferior quality to the OEM turtle bracelet. Hollow end links and the ordinary clasp belong to a SKX. The turtle I rate as a higher quality watch than a SKX and the Z199 may look ok in static pictures but on the wrist it looks wrong and cheap. The end links just don't look right on a turtle case.
> 
> I'm glad I have SKX end links where it will be worn with my 007. This is where this bracelet belongs and where its heritage lies.
> 
> I'm starting to think that the turtle only belongs on rubber or a nato.


Hi Galaga,
Thanks for your reply. I think you're right regarding the turtle being a higher quality than SKX. I'll try the Z199 and if I have the same feelings as you this will go to my 7002-7020 as originally is a jubilee style bracelet which is really worn out now.

Man, if I just delayed one day and read your post I would have ordered either the H-style bracelet (maybe better combo, but feel very closed to the original oyster style) or the beads of rice (somewhat ok combo but just wanna try if really comfy) as I was really thinking about these bracelets as well.

Although, I already have a waffle strap with my turtle now for summer, I ordered the tire track strap as well.

Many thanks again for your reply and pictures... again you're right looks very nice in photos. 
Cheers,
giuseppe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

babbsky said:


> Hi Galaga,
> Thanks for your reply. I think you're right regarding the turtle being a higher quality than SKX. I'll try the Z199 and if I have the same feelings as you this will go to my 7002-7020 as originally is a jubilee style bracelet which is really worn out now.
> 
> Man, if I just delayed one day and read your post I would have ordered either the H-style bracelet (maybe better combo, but feel very closed to the original oyster style) or the beads of rice (somewhat ok combo but just wanna try if really comfy) as I was really thinking about these bracelets as well.
> ...


You are more than welcome, brother. Funny thing is that I almost opted for the H Link myself but changed my mind because I read somewhere that that it is heavier than the OEM steel turtle bracelet.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Galaga said:


> You are more than welcome, brother. Funny thing is that I almost opted for the H Link myself but changed my mind because I read somewhere that that it is heavier than the OEM steel turtle bracelet.


Good to know. That's why I chose the Z199 because I have a small wrist and the taper from 22 to 16mm would be better suited for my small wrist and feel the H link looks massive like the OEM style especially wearing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Like the pvd case . What is the model or mod? Tnx

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

martyloveswatches said:


> Like the pvd case . What is the model or mod? Tnx
> 
> Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


Thanks! I bought this second hand, and I really like it as well. It is the SRP777 Turtle with a Cerakote finish that was applied by Motor City Watch Works.

Vr

Matt


----------



## sreed1927 (Jan 22, 2011)

liquidtension said:


> after rotating straps for the last few weeks i still get back to US waffle. It just feels right.


Looks sooo good with that strap.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

sreed1927 said:


> Looks sooo good with that strap.


9.5 years until your first post. That has to be some sort of record.


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

stygianloon said:


> Thanks! I bought this second hand, and I really like it as well. It is the SRP777 Turtle with a Cerakote finish that was applied by Motor City Watch Works.
> 
> Vr
> 
> Matt


Looks great. With all those turtle models and limited editions, even black case ones, this is what is missing in offer. A "simple" turtle with a black case. Even though it is a larger watch that wears nicely (especially with lug design) I think this makes it even wearable 

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

srpc 44


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

cagatay1903 said:


> srpc 44


I honestly think this is the best looking turtle for me. I had 3 at one time and sold off 2 leaving the gold turtle the reigning champion.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

cagatay1903 said:


> srpc 44


I honestly think this is the best looking turtle for me. I had 3 at one time and sold off 2 leaving the gold turtle the reigning champion.


----------



## safetyfast (Nov 2, 2010)

My second reissue. Bought it for mods. Planning to change bezel insert and crown and add a sapphire domed crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)

Found a milled President-style strap for my King Turtle:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I agonized over which turtle to get; finally picked the gorgeous blue Great White version. Now I want the 777...


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

SRP779J1

I thought it was too big when i got it & now I wear it all the time.


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

SRP779J1

I thought it was too big when i got it & now I wear it all the time.

View attachment 15185383


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

Before it's called the turtle, there's the 6309. I've been out of the scene for half a decade. Did Seiko reissue a quartz version this?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## msd3011 (May 24, 2020)

I need a turtle...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

msd3011 said:


> I need a turtle...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

edit: sorry this was weird. i thought i posted these, but the thread was showing up for a little bit as not being posted on for 5 days. i thought i was crazy haha. something bugged out. looked to me like i never posted it, even though i was getting notifications about the post i posted!

i'll just post different new pics haha


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

what's up with this thread, is it bugged out?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15190135
> 
> 
> View attachment 15190139


Thought I was content with my SBDY015, but these are calling!


----------



## pm_mulyadi (Feb 26, 2018)

'78 JDM


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

https://www.creativewatch.co.uk/pro...utomatic-200m-iso-divers-black-srpe93k1-watch


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

^^^^^^^In the description above of the “new turtle” (looks just like the old turtle) it mentions “hard coated stainless steel case” I wonder if I really does have Diashield or if it is just a dealer copy and paste mistake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

whywhysee said:


> ^^^^^^^In the description above of the "new turtle" (looks just like the old turtle) it mentions "hard coated stainless steel case" I wonder if I really does have Diashield or if it is just a dealer copy and paste mistake?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Email received from Creative Watch today;


> Hi, we are awaiting details of the watch as Seiko don't know when it will be available in the UK. I guess 2 or three months. All I know is that its to the new ISO diver specification. As I know more information it will be sent live to the website page.
> I will try to email when we have availability.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Rocking my new strapcode bracelet. It's awesome


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

double


----------



## DeGrootM (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi, 

Don't if this thread is still open and I am fairly new to this kind of forum. But I was wondering if anyone has experience with the SRPC49K1. I just bought it, and I am curious to know how hard it is to get the special black coating fixed. Does someone has experience?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Email received from Creative Watch today;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm... could be unrelated but i noticed that the back of my King Turtle SRPE03, says "Diver's Watch 200m". Seiko used to be SCUBA Diver's, then i think it became Air Diver's for some years... i wonder if this "new" turtle says "Diver's Watch 200m". i know they did that SKX007B or something a year or two ago, that had that "Air Diver's" caseback. basically it looked like a "new model" on paper, but it was really just a passive update to the 007. some people were freaking out, calling them fakes.


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)

Dawn Grey


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Two-tone.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## majt (Mar 23, 2011)

new turtle


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

heboil said:


> Two-tone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever think about changing bezel to gold to match?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

skkali168 said:


> Ever think about changing bezel to gold to match?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have definitely thought about changing the bezel insert. That is the weak link in my opinion. Not terrible, but I'm not a huge fan of the gold coloring on this bezel indoors. Outside in sunlight, I think it looks great. Problem is getting a bezel that slopes like the original. I don't want a flat one that forces me to get a new crystal too.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

My lite mod turtle


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Great White on stock SKX Jubilee with filed down endlinks.


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

New bezel and insert for my turtle.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

heboil said:


> Two-tone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.. I also have the 775 and thinking about the same two-tone bracelet but seems too shiny compared to Seikos gold accents... if the bracelet is a muted gold accent it might match better? Just MHO. Still your combo looks awesome! Cheers...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

gto05z said:


> View attachment 15209809


That band looks good, seems to be fitted. Where is it from?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> That band looks good, seems to be fitted. Where is it from?


https://www.crafterblue.com/


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

#SeikoSaturday


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15212109
> 
> 
> View attachment 15212111


Is the new bezel "grippier" than the old style SRP77x/SKX00x bezels?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

konners said:


> Is the new bezel "grippier" than the old style SRP77x/SKX00x bezels?


not really, as both bezels are pretty easy to turn. i'm pretty sure this bezel is mostly an aesthetic thing (recreating the earlier square grip bezels), and not really performance. i guess in one way, the grooves are deeper on the new bezel, as the earlier turtle bezel has the smoothed-over bezel grips. so if you needed extra grip with the king turtle, you could use a fingernail or something. but again both are easy enough to turn that 'grippiness' doesn't come much into play imo.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> > Is the new bezel "grippier" than the old style SRP77x/SKX00x bezels?
> ...


I've found the square grip on my 6458 bezel to quite grippy in comparison to the modern versions found on the SKX/SRP etc. Just curious whether this was a move back to bezel designs of yesteryear.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a SBDY039 coming from Gnomon

I was going to get a SBDY015 but the seller on Chrono24 tried to stick me with a shipping fee because they could not ship EMS and that it had to be shipped via DHL or UPS. As I had not moved any money over to Chrono24's escrow set up yet, I simply told them to sell it to somebody else and that it seems funny that they are Japanese sellers and yet did not know EMS was scaling back operations since April. The ad said free shipping(I made a screen shot) so I walked and bought this watch from Gnomon


I can't wait to see it as it I like the idea of having the Japanese day wheel and a green dial as it stands out against the regular black and blue dialed turtles

Here is a pic from the net showing this watch. Once it arrives I will post a few pics


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

journeyforce said:


> I have a SBDY039 coming from Gnomon
> 
> I was going to get a SBDY015 but the seller on Chrono24 tried to stick me with a shipping fee because they could not ship EMS and that it had to be shipped via DHL or UPS. As I had not moved any money over to Chrono24's escrow set up yet, I simply told them to sell it to somebody else and that it seems funny that they are Japanese sellers and yet did not know EMS was scaling back operations since April. The ad said free shipping(I made a screen shot) so I walked and bought this watch from Gnomon
> 
> ...


Huge congrats, ive got a similar LE Emerald turtle with yellow highlights, i own plenty of turtles but its my fav by a mile, its absolutely stunning in person and the perfect green diver.
I call it the Yellowtail kingfish turtle because im a fisho and the colours are very similar to a lit king coming up through the water.
Mine has the black bezel though with 1/3 green so they are a bit different.
I think you picked the right one, its a nice watch, everywhere i wear it i get random comments by family or friends on how nice it is, that rarely happens to me.
Let me know what you think when you get it, i think youll be impressed.
You have many green divers?


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Huge congrats, ive got a similar LE Emerald turtle with yellow highlights, i own plenty of turtles but its my fav by a mile, its absolutely stunning in person and the perfect green diver.
> I call it the Yellowtail kingfish turtle because im a fisho and the colours are very similar to a lit king coming up through the water.
> Mine has the black bezel though with 1/3 green so they are a bit different.
> I think you picked the right one, its a nice watch, everywhere i wear it i get random comments by family or friends on how nice it is, that rarely happens to me.
> ...


I had a Green Sumo but sold it to help fund a Grand Seiko

I was wanting a Japanese day wheel diver and was looking for the SBDY015 but no dice on that. This should tide me over until I see what the new Tuna quartz 300m divers look like and if I can easily get the Japan market one(there seems to be a US Market version coming also and I want the Japanese day) Of course I could have spent more and got the SBBN033 Tuna now...

However everybody needs a green dial watch (and an Seiko Astron)


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

MaSsive!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

double


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

reflect.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Curiosity got the better of me; ordered an RDUNAE/Retangula (oof that Retangula name haha) 6105-8000 homage turtle. 

have seen maybe one or two posted on relatable boards. supposedly is a 1:1 case copy. looks to be made by the same company/factory group that also makes/sells Heimdallr, San Martin, Proxima, Shirryu, and more.

no shipping notice yet, it's coming from malaysia. but, i'm in no hurry. now gonna have to buy some more 19mm straps; i do have a couple from having a 19mm Seiko 5, but now have an excuse to expand.


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

timetellinnoob said:


> Curiosity got the better of me; ordered an RDUNAE/Retangula (oof that Retangula name haha) 6105-8000 homage turtle.
> 
> have seen maybe one or two posted on relatable boards. supposedly is a 1:1 case copy. looks to be made by the same company/factory group that also makes/sells Heimdallr, San Martin, Proxima, Shirryu, and more.
> 
> no shipping notice yet, it's coming from malaysia. but, i'm in no hurry. now gonna have to buy some more 19mm straps; i do have a couple from having a 19mm Seiko 5, but now have an excuse to expand.


I got some of the steeldive 6105-8110 homage and I was impressed with the quality for the cost. I'm. I'm wearing this and my srp779 is on the shelf enjoying a vacation. Looking at the bronze model now. I went through Alibaba and had no issues with shipping

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

She's beautiful


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


What model is this? Bezel is original?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

PADI Turtle


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

It was Seiko Saturday yesterday 









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Turtle day with the Slim Turtle 6309-729B


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15232795


Great combo there! Where did you get your nato strap?


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

My wrist keeps going back to turtle man! WHY!


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Went for a walk today.


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

some mods to my SRP779. Namokimods bezel, blue LCBI saphire insert, & blue top hat sapphire.


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

some mods to my SRP779. Namokimods bezel, blue LCBI saphire insert, & blue top hat sapphire.

View attachment 15242227

View attachment 15242229

View attachment 15242231


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

jivetkr said:


> some mods to my SRP779. Namokimods bezel, blue LCBI saphire insert, & blue top hat sapphire.
> 
> View attachment 15242227
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

My Srpc49k1


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

View attachment 15324737


----------



## safetyfast (Nov 2, 2010)

jivetkr said:


> some mods to my SRP779. Namokimods bezel, blue LCBI saphire insert, & blue top hat sapphire.
> 
> View attachment 15242227
> 
> ...


Very cool. I've been debating between the top hat and dome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

New member to the Turtle club


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Just got my STO back from Duarte at NEWW. Swapped out the black PVD bezel and crown for a polished coin edge and signed stainless crown, and added a Kanji day wheel for good measure. Wanted to like the black accents but they just didn't work for me, much prefer the stainless. Thanks as always to Duarte for the excellent work and speedy service!


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> edit: sorry this was weird. i thought i posted these, but the thread was showing up for a little bit as not being posted on for 5 days. i thought i was crazy haha. something bugged out. looked to me like i never posted it, even though i was getting notifications about the post i posted!
> 
> i'll just post different new pics haha
> 
> ...


@timetellinnoob 
Nice photo-ops... awesome combo!! Can you please share what strap is that.. thanks in advance! Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

babbsky said:


> @timetellinnoob
> Nice photo-ops... awesome combo!! Can you please share what strap is that.. thanks in advance! Cheers!


thanks haha. Crown & Buckle Chevron "stone". kind of a single-pass nato style with an interesting weave.










some other colors:


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

my turtles (some not in pic)


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> thanks haha. Crown & Buckle Chevron "stone". kind of a single-pass nato style with an interesting weave.
> 
> View attachment 15326922
> 
> ...


Ah man, every time I see this!.. want.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> thanks haha. Crown & Buckle Chevron "stone". kind of a single-pass nato style with an interesting weave.
> 
> View attachment 15326922
> 
> ...


@timetellinnoob Thanks a lot for sharing! Will look into their website. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aster (Jan 26, 2020)

New (and very happy ) member to the club with this Turtle "Batman" SRP787 on a grey cordura strap !


----------



## claytonyu (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm curious as to why the crown of the modern turtle is no longer exactly in line with the 4 o clock


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

claytonyu said:


> I'm curious as to why the crown of the modern turtle is no longer exactly in line with the 4 o clock


Me too! Is it a limitation of the movement? Is it intentional by Seiko so folks can't install a 4r35 into the original case? I dunno enough about movement/case compatibility.


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

Quite smitten with my King turtle. The cyclops is growing on me and I find it does fit in quite will with the dial and overall look. ps diggin this drag and drop picture function! lol


----------



## Coleburns (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi All, i am in the process of getting the new King turtle in green (SRPE05K1) and wondered if anyone had (or is considering) taking off the cyclops.

Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## Coleburns (Apr 16, 2019)

Dgf said:


> Finally captured the green. This thing really changes color depending on the light. Natural light makes it almost Olive drab while indoor light makes it almost black. Running about +1 sec a day since I changed the date in the first. Before that it was running +1 for 30 days. I am considering a Willard for the upgraded movement but doubt it would be better than this. I also previously hated anything over 40mm but I'm really liking this after a couple months, my wrist is 6 7/8. This is the lowest cost watch I own (by a wide margin) and I have barely taken it off since I got it. I don't even regret that I paid a bit more since I couldn't wait. I love this thing!


what's the reference for this?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Coleburns said:


> Hi All, i am in the process of getting the new King turtle in green (SRPE05K1) and wondered if anyone had (or is considering) taking off the cyclops.
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated


Search youtube for videos showing how to remove the cyclops. It looks fairly easy once you have the needed tool which is a mini butane torch. Just heat it up with the torch and it comes right off with a little shove from an exacto knife. I just ordered the torch and will be removing mine. I like the cyclops and would keep it but my example is skewed and the more I look at it the more I can't stand it.


----------



## Coleburns (Apr 16, 2019)

rcorreale said:


> Search youtube for videos showing how to remove the cyclops. It looks fairly easy once you have the needed tool which is a mini butane torch. Just heat it up with the torch and it comes right off with a little shove from an exacto knife. I just ordered the torch and will be removing mine. I like the cyclops and would keep it but my example is skewed and the more I look at it the more I can't stand it.


thanks. i have looked at videos and it does seem straight forward but i hadn't seen any for the turtle hence the question. I will appreciate it if you will post a picture of yours when done.

Also unless i am mistaken, i believe this user has taken his off as it looks like the new king turtle version with cyclops









@@@ The turtle thread @@@@


My 1week old Padi Turtle  Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Coleburns said:


> thanks. i have looked at videos and it does seem straight forward but i hadn't seen any for the turtle hence the question. I will appreciate it if you will post a picture of yours when done.
> 
> Also unless i am mistaken, i believe this user has taken his off as it looks like the new king turtle version with cyclops
> 
> ...


Yes, this one has the cyclops removed. I'm guessing the removal procedure wouldn't be any different for the Turtle. I'll find out for myself I guess. It will be a while as the torch won't be here until Tue. and the fuel is sold separately which won't be here until 7/10.


----------



## Coleburns (Apr 16, 2019)

rcorreale said:


> Yes, this one has the cyclops removed. I'm guessing the removal procedure wouldn't be any different for the Turtle. I'll find out for myself I guess. It will be a while as the torch won't be here until Tue. and the fuel is sold separately which won't be here until 7/10.


Thanks a lot mate. You have just made my Friday.

i will also update whenever mine gets sorted


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

That was my turtle. It was a Srp779j1 with a replaced crystal. Never had the cyclops and was a regular turtle. No royalty 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

jivetkr said:


> That was my turtle. It was a Srp779j1 with a replaced crystal. Never had the cyclops and was a regular turtle. No royalty
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Not sure what you're saying here as regular turtles never had that waffled dial. That I know of anyway.


----------



## Coleburns (Apr 16, 2019)

rcorreale said:


> Not sure what you're saying here as regular turtles never had that waffled dial. That I know of anyway.


This is also my understanding so i am confused


----------



## Coleburns (Apr 16, 2019)

jivetkr said:


> That was my turtle. It was a Srp779j1 with a replaced crystal. Never had the cyclops and was a regular turtle. No royalty
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


The turtle we are referring to was uploaded by another user :








@@@ The turtle thread @@@@


My 1week old Padi Turtle  Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Coleburns said:


> The turtle we are referring to was uploaded by another user :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is not the one we're talking about, when you click the link a few posts back it goes to a green dial King Turtle sans cyclops.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Coleburns (Apr 16, 2019)

rcorreale said:


> This is not the one we're talking about, when you click the link a few posts back it goes to a green dial King Turtle sans cyclops.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rather odd that it displays that thumbnail but this is what i was referring to as having had its cyclops removed. It was originally posted by DGF

*







*


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Coleburns said:


> Rather odd that it displays that thumbnail but this is what i was referring to as having had its cyclops removed. It was originally posted by DGF
> 
> *
> View attachment 15332281
> *


Yes this is a King Turtle per the dial, bezel, gold seconds hand but no cyclops.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

Seiko Saturday with the Ninja inc. a lume shot! 
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## claytonyu (Mar 7, 2018)

Woodpuppy said:


> Me too! Is it a limitation of the movement? Is it intentional by Seiko so folks can't install a 4r35 into the original case? I dunno enough about movement/case compatibility.


hmm possible, but then they could probably adjust it


----------



## claytonyu (Mar 7, 2018)

Seiko Watches - Discontinued Seiko Watches

The SRP775 and SRP779 seems to be discontinued already, according to this website. Not sure as seiko is secretive


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

claytonyu said:


> Seiko Watches - Discontinued Seiko Watches
> 
> The SRP775 and SRP779 seems to be discontinued already, according to this website. Not sure as seiko is secretive


A lot of the Japanese online retailer is no longer offering SRP775 for sale.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> thanks haha. Crown & Buckle Chevron "stone". kind of a single-pass nato style with an interesting weave.
> 
> View attachment 15326922
> 
> ...


@timetellinnoob 
Thanks a lot... other color combos are awesome too. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Horrible, horrendous, terrible photo. But nuclear lume!


----------



## claytonyu (Mar 7, 2018)

claytonyu said:


> Seiko Watches - Discontinued Seiko Watches
> 
> The SRP775 and SRP779 seems to be discontinued already, according to this website. Not sure as seiko is secretive


They love to secretly discontinue models without people knowing haha. Well it adds to the fun I guess


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sun burnt through the holes while fishing today.


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Wow I have never seen that happen!


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

jtaka1 said:


> Sun burnt through the holes while fishing today.


I had this happen while wearing an Isofrane a couple weeks ago. Little rectangular sunburn marks on the arm.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Would any of the uncle seiko bracelets fit? It's a srp23k1 that for some reason lost it's bracelet along the way.

Was looking at this:








Z199 BRACELET FOR 6309/SRP and SKX Divers


Accessories for your Vintage Seiko Watches, Divers, Chronographs, Waffle Straps, Bracelets, 6309, 6105, 6139



www.uncleseiko.co.uk


----------



## jitsuka (Jul 8, 2020)

In the market for a new watch, like Seiko's, one of my friends put me onto the track of the Turtle - and .... I'm impressed! Looking to get a black faced/gold detailing one, they're all the same price across multiple retailers here in the UK (£550) but with 0% finance it's do-able for 12 months (I don't like taking finance for longer than that), my job is fine and secure in these strange times and I'm actually saving a shed load of money working from home!


----------



## Nshstepan (Jul 7, 2020)

Is hour hand alignment normal on my turtle?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Nshstepan said:


> Is hour hand alignment normal on my turtle?
> View attachment 15340011


Yeah.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Nshstepan said:


> Is hour hand alignment normal on my turtle?
> View attachment 15340011


Mine is like that also and I don't think it's the hour hand at fault either. If you look at the skinny pointy tip of the hour hand it appears to be directly in line with the 30 min. marker on the chapter ring. And if you look closely at the hour index applied marker it appears to be positioned to the right of the chapter ring marker thus making the hour hand look slightly out of sync. That's what I see anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nshstepan (Jul 7, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> Mine is like that also and I don't think it's the hour hand at fault either. If you look at the skinny pointy tip of the hour hand it appears to be directly in line with the 30 min. marker on the chapter ring. And if you look closely at the hour index applied marker it appears to be positioned to the right of the chapter ring marker thus making the hour hand look slightly out of sync. That's what I see anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chapter ring is misaligned  look at 12 also +13,+14spd is ok for this watch? How is yours?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Nshstepan said:


> Chapter ring is misaligned  look at 12 also +13,+14spd is ok for this watch? How is yours?


I don't think it's the chapter ring, I think the dial indices are out of place slightly, that's what I was saying. Your chapter ring looks to be in pretty good alignment with the bezel. The dial, not so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nshstepan (Jul 7, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> I don't think it's the chapter ring, I think the dial indices are out of place slightly, that's what I was saying. Your chapter ring looks to be in pretty good alignment with the bezel. The dial, not so much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bezel is also slightly misaligned unfortunately, if you also have turtle can you please say weather +13,+14 seconds per day is ok for it?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Nshstepan said:


> Bezel is also slightly misaligned unfortunately, if you also have turtle can you please say weather +13,+14 seconds per day is ok for it?


That's in spec for that movement but wouldn't be ok for me. Mine runs at +1 but if it were worse I can open it up and adjust. I have the necessary tools.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nshstepan (Jul 7, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> That's in spec for that movement but wouldn't be ok for me. Mine runs at +1 but if it were worse I can open it up and adjust. I have the necessary tools.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that performance is out of box?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Nshstepan said:


> Is that performance is out of box?


It was running at +8 out of the box, brand new. I demagnetized it and it went to +1 per day as long as I rest it dial down overnight as it gains a little in that position. It loses about .5 to 1 sec while worn for 16 hours but then gains that back plus a little extra to average out +1/spd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nshstepan (Jul 7, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> It was running at +8 out of the box, brand new. I demagnetized it and it went to +1 per day as long as I rest it dial down overnight as it gains a little in that position. It loses about .5 to 1 sec while worn for 16 hours but then gains that back plus a little extra to average out +1/spd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brand new and magnetized? Strange maybe I should also try


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Nshstepan said:


> Brand new and magnetized? Strange maybe I should also try


Yeah, you never know what it goes through or near during shipping. There are magnetic fields all around I'm sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nshstepan (Jul 7, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> Yeah, you never know what it goes through or near during shipping. There are magnetic fields all around I'm sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But I put it near compass and arrows of compass didn't move, doesn't it mean that watch is not magetized?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Probably. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Wearing this right now... but looking at a bezel and insert upgrade. I don't want to change the crystal, so the flat bezel inserts will likely not do because of height differences. Any suggestions of where to get an insert that will work with the hardlex?

TIA.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

£550 is expensive for a turtle, Try looking for a used one.









Seiko Turtle - SPR775 Automatic Divers Watch | eBay


The watch was professionally sized by the jeweller to my wrist - approx 7” and all spare links, pins and pin sleeves are included.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I took my turtle out of the box the other day and shook it to get it going, and the bracelet came apart at one of the links by the clasp. I never trusted the terrible pin and collar implementation this bracelet uses since I sized it when I bought it a year ago, and it was done properly. Goob job I wasn't wearing it when it happened. I doubt I'll ever wear it on the bracelet again now.


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

vsh said:


> Would any of the uncle seiko bracelets fit? It's a srp23k1 that for some reason lost it's bracelet along the way.
> 
> Was looking at this:
> 
> ...


Sir,
That model # appears to be the standard SRP "Turtle" case with 22mm lugs. Any Uncle Seiko product for the SRP series should fit.

I'd also recommend you email Larry to be sure. He is very responsive and professional.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

now in the Uncle Seiko flat vent club!


----------



## waltamaniac (Oct 14, 2016)

SRPC44 - Golden Turtle on a Barton Bands silicone strap


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> now in the Uncle Seiko flat vent club!
> 
> View attachment 15344137
> 
> ...


Will the Seiko buckle from an oem skx173 strap fit the uncle Seiko strap? I want to try my turtle on rubber.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Woodpuppy said:


> Will the Seiko buckle from an oem skx173 strap fit the uncle Seiko strap? I want to try my turtle on rubber.


my guess is yes, looks like the same buckle but with an US stamp


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

new, err, "turtle" haha


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

vsh said:


> Would any of the uncle seiko bracelets fit? It's a srp23k1 that for some reason lost it's bracelet along the way.
> 
> Was looking at this:
> 
> ...


It fits, I have one, it's mentioned already for SRP. If you have any of the turtle model starts with SRP then it fits.


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Loving this one!









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2019)

Greetings from Belgrade


----------



## Vicbittet (Oct 15, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Greetings from Belgrade
> View attachment 15349828


How's the case polished? By hand?

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2019)

Vicbittet said:


> How's the case polished? By hand?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


I bought the watch a week ago and it has already been perfectly polished. I dont know if it was done by hand, but besides my standard srp775 its a cool feature.
I like that little detail and i enjoy wearing it.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

LE Okinawa "Sea Grape" Turtle


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Some of my turtles


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Greetings from Belgrade
> View attachment 15349828


Svaka Čast.


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

New Strapcode Hexad


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Some of my turtles
> View attachment 15351690


Great collection!


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

gto05z said:


> New Strapcode Hexad
> View attachment 15352935


Love that watch! Your pics of it are awesome too.


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Just got an aftermarket bezel and insert. Should I try the swap myself, or take it to a watchmaker? I can change straps and batteries, but haven't tried anything like this before.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

@heboil 
Mark @ Long Island Watch has a tutorial video or two on YouTube, you can see what you're getting into.


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Padi mod




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Love that dial. I need one without the PADI logo.


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Sunday piece, actually almost daily...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

_SRPA21_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> I took my turtle out of the box the other day and shook it to get it going, and the bracelet came apart at one of the links by the clasp. I never trusted the terrible pin and collar implementation this bracelet uses since I sized it when I bought it a year ago, and it was done properly. Goob job I wasn't wearing it when it happened. I doubt I'll ever wear it on the bracelet again now.


@Clyde 
My SRP775 dropped on the parking asplhalt a couple of years ago due to the pin getting loose..  luckily watch head just has a minor bruise on the side n small nick on the bezel n bezel insert... only using a loop can be visible on those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

properly installed, i've never had a problem with pins and collars.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> properly installed, i've never had a problem with pins and collars.


Ditto.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I've had more problems with screw links working loose than pin-collar links.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

heboil said:


> Just got an aftermarket bezel and insert. Should I try the swap myself, or take it to a watchmaker? I can change straps and batteries, but haven't tried anything like this before.


it's not too terrible. my problem was getting original bezels off. for a long time every time i tried to pull a Seiko bezel, i scratched the case. even being careful, using tape, but the amount of force required wasn't enough and trying to gain purchase with any tool even covered in tape resulted in gouging of the case. so i'd give up. the couple bezel mods i had done, i had done by modders. eventually i got a 'bezel removal tool' which i think is actually for fixed bezels, and not rotating dive bezels, but serves the same mechanical function. i only used it for one mod, but it worked.

and then easy enough to remove and re-insert the bezel insert (if that's what you're doing; use a little goo-gone to loosen old adhesive, remove it and clean off the old adhesive) or just install a new insert to the new bezel and install the whole thing, good to go.


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

I paid to have it done ... but it looks excellent.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> it's not too terrible. my problem was getting original bezels off. for a long time every time i tried to pull a Seiko bezel, i scratched the case. even being careful, using tape, but the amount of force required wasn't enough and trying to gain purchase with any tool even covered in tape resulted in gouging of the case. so i'd give up. the couple bezel mods i had done, i had done by modders. eventually i got a 'bezel removal tool' which i think is actually for fixed bezels, and not rotating dive bezels, but serves the same mechanical function. i only used it for one mod, but it worked.
> 
> and then easy enough to remove and re-insert the bezel insert (if that's what you're doing; use a little goo-gone to loosen old adhesive, remove it and clean off the old adhesive) or just install a new insert to the new bezel and install the whole thing, good to go.
> 
> ...


Mind telling me where you sourced the 22mm RAF NATO from? I only ever seem to be able to find 20mm. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Mind telling me where you sourced the 22mm RAF NATO from? I only ever seem to be able to find 20mm. Thanks in advance.


Got that a couple years ago from CheapestNatoStraps. not everyone's favorite vendor... it looks like they still have them in 22 rn.

i also couldn't find it anywhere else that wasn't only 20mm so i went for it. i've had mostly good experiences with them though. though right now the shipping is slooooooow.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> Got that a couple years ago from CheapestNatoStraps. not everyone's favorite vendor... it looks like they still have them in 22 rn.
> 
> i also couldn't find it anywhere else that wasn't only 20mm so i went for it. i've had mostly good experiences with them though. though right now the shipping is slooooooow.


Thank you.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I’m still tempted to add another turtle... basic black, sunburst gray, gilded... they all look so good. But every time I catch the light on my srpd21 I smile. I love how the color changes with light, daylight vs. fluorescent or incandescent. So happy with it! 

The other day after mowing I was still wearing a $16 Casio while reading WUS, and I tilted my watch up to admire that striking blue dial-  nope! Just a cheerfully inexpensive and functional Casio!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blackout Turtle


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

mini


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

jovani said:


> mini


I really like those!!


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> properly installed, i've never had a problem with pins and collars.


The bracelet pin-collar failed in the upper bracelet next to the lugs not where my watchmaker removed the links. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> I've had more problems with screw links working loose than pin-collar links.


Maybe put abit of locktite 221 low strength.... designed for the locking and sealing of threaded fasteners which require easy disassembly with.
Never had a problem with screw links.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

My 775 is in a bag full of rice, after a dip in the pool condensation appeared on the crystal, crown was fully screwed... Guess it's time to send it out to my local service center, get it serviced and hopefully it didn't damage anything inside... 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Oh bummer... these aren’t old enough to have seal problems!!!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

babbsky said:


> The bracelet pin-collar failed in the upper bracelet next to the lugs not where my watchmaker removed the links.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not near my watches to check, but do the links near the lugs use a pin & collar system? I thought that was only used on the adjustable links closer to the clasp.

I thought the upper links used something more permanent. I never attempted to disassemble the upper links so I am looking forward to this info.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

aguila9 said:


> I'm not near my watches to check, but do the links near the lugs use a pin & collar system? I thought that was only used on the adjustable links closer to the clasp.
> 
> I thought the upper links used something more permanent. I never attempted to disassemble the upper links so I am looking forward to this info.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


You are correct. Maybe thats why it fell apart. The links near lug are not to be removed as this is where it already starts to taper down. Dnt even know how you reconnect one due to width difference . I bet he removed it then reinstalled and it was never the same. As these are permanent. The links near clasp that are removable are all the same width.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

My old PADI.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

JRMARTINS said:


> My 775 is in a bag full of rice, after a dip in the pool condensation appeared on the crystal, crown was fully screwed... Guess it's time to send it out to my local service center, get it serviced and hopefully it didn't damage anything inside...
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Oh noh... let us know how it goes after service... what could have happened? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Well a bit overkill bit now it should stay safe on my wrist.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

aguila9 said:


> I'm not near my watches to check, but do the links near the lugs use a pin & collar system? I thought that was only used on the adjustable links closer to the clasp.
> 
> I thought the upper links used something more permanent. I never attempted to disassemble the upper links so I am looking forward to this info.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Hi @aquila9 not sure what Seiko use for upper links but my watchmaker said he installed a pin he made for that missing pin (couldn't find it after it dropped) plus with a locktite so it's much stronger but still the links are flexible.

Maybe you're right because a few days prior to dropping the watch I notice a pin coming put from that link and I just pushed it back inside. I should havr inspected it more and probably reinstallef it with locktite. 
Cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Dav25 said:


> You are correct. Maybe thats why it fell apart. The links near lug are not to be removed as this is where it already starts to taper down. Dnt even know how you reconnect one due to width difference . I bet he removed it then reinstalled and it was never the same. As these are permanent. The links near clasp that are removable are all the same width.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi @Dav25

No I didn't remove the link... I don't have the tools or reason to remove. 
Anyways, days prior to the watch dropping I noticed a loose pin on that upper link and I just pushed it back in, I should have inspected it properly and pushed it inside more or have my watchmaker look into it. 
Oh well..
Cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

babbsky said:


> Oh noh... let us know how it goes after service... what could have happened? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I took my PADI Turtle into the pool last year, and quickly realized that I forgot to screwdown the crown after setting the time that morning. Never noticed any condensation but I took the case back off immediately and placed it under direct lamp light on my bench. The next morning I inspected the watch and put the case back on.

I'm assuming the rubber crown gasket works with the crown unscrewed. I got lucky.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

babbsky said:


> The bracelet pin-collar failed in the upper bracelet next to the lugs not where my watchmaker removed the links.


arg that does suck. did you own it for a long time or was it new? could've just been factory assembled poorly =\

collars that aren't pinched all the way won't lock on, is the only thing i could think of. all propered up, the system is legit. =\


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Dat @ss


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

babbsky said:


> Oh noh... let us know how it goes after service... what could have happened? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Already contacted the SC, they're going to check what could've happened. Since it's going to be there I've asked them to regulate it and change out the scratched hardlex.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

mini


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

jovani said:


> mini


Oh snap, you have both! I keep stalking the yellow one on eBay but can't bring myself to do it... I'm a $300 (and below) watch guy I guess.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

after a whole week only +6s. That is not even a second per day... guess I am lucky with this one


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

775 mod.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

The Dark Knight various straps options.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> arg that does suck. did you own it for a long time or was it new? could've just been factory assembled poorly =\
> 
> collars that aren't pinched all the way won't lock on, is the only thing i could think of. all propered up, the system is legit. =\


@timetellinnoob 
Hi... at that time the watch was a couple of months old only. Yea pin and collards are good if installed properly. 
Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshchen674 (Jul 21, 2020)

Here is my modded turtle. It's a SRP777 with: a slightly faded bezel insert, flat sapphire crystal, kanji day wheel, and waffle strap.
It's a very subtle mod because I wanted to maintain the original aesthetics.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finally joined the Turtle club today with this Pepsi (SRP 779). Planning on getting a StrapCode endmill bracelet for it. I got a Crafter Blue (in black), but I didn't care for it so I'm going to return it (got it off Amazon); the stock strap is very comfortable and looks good, though it's a little long.


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

My turtle collection. I had all of them that appeared by the end of 2019. There was no money for more. I only watch the watches, I don't wear them because they are too big for my hand. I sold a few. This is the rest of my collection. Very nice watches. I'll probably sell most and buy some nice Grand Seiko.


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

nets said:


> My turtle collection. I had all of them that appeared by the end of 2019. There was no money for more. I only watch the watches, I don't wear them because they are too big for my hand. I sold a few. This is the rest of my collection. Very nice watches. I'll probably sell most and buy some nice Grand Seiko.


Wow! What was the total Turtle count before you started to sell?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

I had everything that came out by the end of 2019. All new, only the SRPA85 Costco was used, I bought it new but was cheated and got a used one.
Edit: At this point, it is very difficult to buy all new turtles. I have spent hundreds of hours buying them from around 10 countries


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

SRP775 on a nay nato


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

Modded Mini Turtle:


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

On US vent strap, taken on Saturday. Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

Fishing









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

jtaka1 said:


>


What speaker is that?


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> What speaker is that?


Totem Dreamcatcher powered by an Onkyo TX-S805.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## safetyfast (Nov 2, 2010)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15380124


What crystal is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15380124


Is this a strapcode Jubilee?

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Here are my two;


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

safetyfast said:


> What crystal is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Crystal Times "Mother of All Domes" sapphire. A glass shell for the turtle.


xernanyo said:


> Is this a strapcode Jubilee?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


It's an skx super jubilee that I used OEM Seiko jubilee connecting links and then used a Dremel to fit the OEM skx end links to the turtle case. Never did warm up to the Strapcode bucktooth end links. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

?


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

The clouds rolled in before a thunderstorm, so I took the opportunity for some indirect outside light:


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Received my SRP777 today from Macy's:









I'm very happy with the watch so far, but so-so on Macy's shoddy packaging.

I was wondering...this SRP777 was manufactured in November of 2019 (*9N *on the case back); quality-wise, would the watch change over the years? In other words, would an SRP from a few years ago be the same as what is offered today?

Odd question I know, but I blame my OCD for that...lol. I was advised by a knowledgeable Seiko contact that they'd be same watches, however I thought to ask here as well.

Uncle Seiko bracelet is next!


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

jlatassa said:


> Received my SRP777 today from Macy's:
> 
> View attachment 15382743
> 
> ...


So there was a slight change. Yours should have the upgraded bezel. Midway through the life cycle they changed the bezel grip slightly to a more pronounced "bite". The crown also is a little bit easier to turn due to a slightly more pronounced grip pattern if I recall. I have one of each case and can take pictures later to show the difference.

Cheers,
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

I tried to do my best to show the bezel difference. The watch case on the left is a 777 from 2016. The watch case in the right is a 777 from 2019. The 2016 is smoother and the two levels aren't quite as defined. The 2019 is sharper. The crown on the 2019 is slightly different but not by much.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

jlatassa said:


> Received my SRP777 today from Macy's:
> 
> View attachment 15382743
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club. Get the Strapcode super jubilee, best aftermarket bracelet for the turtle by far!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Pilotguy89 said:


> So there was a slight change. Yours should have the upgraded bezel. Midway through the life cycle they changed the bezel grip slightly to a more pronounced "bite". The crown also is a little bit easier to turn due to a slightly more pronounced grip pattern if I recall. I have one of each case and can take pictures later to show the difference.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andrew
> ...


I appreciate the help and pix, Andrew! They look to be subtle changes, but ones that are definitely noticed by a sharp eye (or experienced Turtle owner, hehe). I wonder when the changes were put into effect/production?



Bosman said:


> Welcome to the club. Get the Strapcode super jubilee, best aftermarket bracelet for the turtle by far!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm thinking of the H-LINK bracelet by Uncle Seiko. His stuff is truly top-shelf.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Got an Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet for my turtle, it came with some sort of grease[?] residue that had to be cleaned up.

The pricing isn't far off bracelets from other known brands, so unless this style really speaks to you a strapcode or similar is probably going to be better.

Overall however I'm happy with it due to it being very comfortable, but wouldn't buy one again given other choices.

Pros:
Very comfy.
Screw links.
Cheaper than alternatives. [$69+shipping+local tax]

Cons:
Dirty out of the packaging.
Stamped and friction lock clasp, but it does lock firm for now.
Bracelet won't accept "standard clasps" should you want to change it out due to wear or function.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

jlatassa said:


> I appreciate the help and pix, Andrew! They look to be subtle changes, but ones that are definitely noticed by a sharp eye (or experienced Turtle owner, hehe). I wonder when the changes were put into effect/production?
> 
> I'm thinking of the H-LINK bracelet by Uncle Seiko. His stuff is truly top-shelf.


Unless you like that particular style, with Uncle Seiko you are getting hollow end links, a stamped clasp, and friction pins vs screws. The Strapcode bracelets have solid endlinks, milled clasp, and screw in pins. Much higher quality.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bosman said:


> Unless you like that particular style, with Uncle Seiko you are getting hollow end links, a stamped clasp, and friction pins vs screws. The Strapcode bracelets have solid endlinks, milled clasp, and screw in pins. Much higher quality.


I just got a Strapcode endmill for my new Turtle (SRP 779). Really like it so far. The endmill is a cool style with the Turtle, and the curved ends designed specifically for the Turtle make it fit seamlessly. I can't compare it to Uncle Seiko because I've never tried any of their metal bracelets. The quality of the endmill feels good, making the $80 I paid for it a reasonable price. This is my second Strapcode. I have a super oyster for my Baby Tuna that I've rotated on it for the last four years. That one has held up well but doesn't get much use anymore.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> I just got a Strapcode endmill for my new Turtle (SRP 779). Really like it so far. The endmill is a cool style with the Turtle, and the curved ends designed specifically for the Turtle make it fit seamlessly. I can't compare it to Uncle Seiko because I've never tried any of their metal bracelets. The quality of the endmill feels good, making the $80 I paid for it a reasonable price. This is my second Strapcode. I have a super oyster for my Baby Tuna that I've rotated on it for the last four years. That one has held up well but doesn't get much use anymore.
> 
> View attachment 15384422


@CharlotteIllini88 
Nice combo! I like the 779 as well but have the 775... what is the actual name of that strapcode bracelet you got... they have many selections. That looks very good on a Turtle... seamless like what you said..
Thanks in advance. 
Cheers! Giuseppe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

babbsky said:


> @CharlotteIllini88
> Nice combo! I like the 779 as well but have the 775... what is the actual name of that strapcode bracelet you got... they have many selections. That looks very good on a Turtle... seamless like what you said..
> Thanks in advance.
> Cheers! Giuseppe
> ...


This is the Strapcode Endmill (brushed finish, 22m). Price $80. Other metal bands of theirs are oyster, hex, and super engineer. This is Endmill. I bought mine on Amazon, but same price both places. If you want I can send you a link to the Amazon page I got it from.


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

jlatassa said:


> I appreciate the help and pix, Andrew! They look to be subtle changes, but ones that are definitely noticed by a sharp eye (or experienced Turtle owner, hehe). I wonder when the changes were put into effect/production?


Of course!!

Random Rob (youtuber) has a video a year or two back on turtles and discusses the new change. I did a quick search and couldn't find the exact one but I'm some digging could unearth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

jovani said:


>


ooh, what reference is this?


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Pilotguy89 said:


> Of course!!
> 
> Random Rob (youtuber) has a video a year or two back on turtles and discusses the new change. I did a quick search and couldn't find the exact one but I'm some digging could unearth it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good man! I'm going to do some looking and see if I can find and post the link.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

dannyeo said:


> ooh, what reference is this?


SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Finally added a Turtle to the collection! Now I wonder what the hell took so long! Super comfortable case.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> This is the Strapcode Endmill (brushed finish, 22m). Price $80. Other metal bands of theirs are oyster, hex, and super engineer. This is Endmill. I bought mine on Amazon, but same price both places. If you want I can send you a link to the Amazon page I got it from.


Thanks for your info @CharlotteIllini88 thats very helpful. Please send me link of Amazon. Regards! Thanks again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

SRP 775 Mods
2020-02-19_07-57-37 by Thee, on Flickr


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Wow, that is a scary good aftermarket SCUBAPRO 450 dial. Thought it was the real deal for a second. Their getting better and better.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Turtle⁴


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

tro_jan said:


> Turtle⁴


CB straps are a good look, esp on the ninja one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

phrankxero said:


> CB straps are a good look, esp on the ninja one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The CB straps are a good fit on my 6.5" wrists.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Blue Lagoon but not Brooke Shields 








My very first turtle


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Same here. 



Pongster said:


> Blue Lagoon
> 
> My very first turtle












Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Ninja Turtle








But neither leonardo, raphael, donatello and michelangelo


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Chinese Ninja Turtle


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Save the ocean turtle


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Thee said:


> SRP 775 Mods
> 2020-02-19_07-57-37 by Thee, on Flickr


Hi @Thee nice 775... I also have the same but what mods did you do aside from bracelet which is a nice combo. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Uncle Seiko oyster.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

How would you compare it to the Seiko bracelet?


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

babbsky said:


> Hi @Thee nice 775... I also have the same but what mods did you do aside from bracelet which is a nice combo. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I like the way the bracelet turned out. the brushed/polished surfaces work nicely with the case/bezel. Plus the curves really compliment each other.
I also added a Top Hat crystal from Crystal Times. I scratched the OEM crystal about month 2 after purchase, and decided to go with the Top Hat look.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Woodpuppy said:


> How would you compare it to the Seiko bracelet?


I only have the stock rubber with the 777 so I don't have a point of comparison. It's a nice bracelet and if I don't go stock with any of my divers I look for Uncle Seiko or Strapcode/MiLTAT bracelets as alternatives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

SRP777 on a Khaki ToxicNATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

jpisare said:


> I only have the stock rubber with the 777 so I don't have a point of comparison. It's a nice bracelet and if I don't go stock with any of my divers I look for Uncle Seiko or Strapcode/MiLTAT bracelets as alternatives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha. I'd say the oem bracelet is comfortable; I don't like the diver extension particularly, and I prefer the appearance of the US over oem- the two polished lines on the oem don't excite me.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Thee said:


> Thanks. I like the way the bracelet turned out. the brushed/polished surfaces work nicely with the case/bezel. Plus the curves really compliment each other.
> I also added a Top Hat crystal from Crystal Times. I scratched the OEM crystal about month 2 after purchase, and decided to go with the Top Hat look.


@Thee 
Thanks for your reply and info. Cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bes2018 (Feb 21, 2018)

1978 6309-7049 on an Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sea Grapes


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dark Knight


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks great. I've got my US Oyster on the way...was yours part of the few left with tiny pock marks?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I purchased my last 3 straps/bracelets off of Uncle Seiko's clearance-due-to-imperfections stock and I can't seem to find anything wrong with them lol. Might as well save money where one can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Goldtone


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Black/Gold


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

jpisare said:


> I purchased my last 3 straps/bracelets off of Uncle Seiko's clearance-due-to-imperfections stock and I can't seem to find anything wrong with them lol. Might as well save money where one can.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


damn straight. Larry makes good stuff!

I'll post some pics when I get mine this week.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Put a Long Island Watch lumed ceramic insert in today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Green


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sprikitik (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## joshchen674 (Jul 21, 2020)

The sapphire crystal reflects more light than the OEM crystal, but it makes cool shots when taking photos


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

jtaka1 said:


> Totem Dreamcatcher powered by an Onkyo TX-S805.


Thanks! I'm building up a small listening room/home office and want something reference sounding. Will check the reviews.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

I just got this waffle strap for my new Turtle and I'm pleasantly surprised. I found it on Amazon. It's from a company called Hima that I'd never heard of. I ordered the waffle strap from Uncle Seiko a couple weeks ago and sent it back immediately because it didn't impress me -- too thin and cheap feeling. This Hima strap is half the price of the Uncle Seiko and significantly thicker. Feels like a better quality strap. It's not as soft and comfortable as the OEM Turtle silicone strap, but it feels good nonetheless. Very pleased with this, especially at $21 or so.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Just got word back from the service center about my 775...most likely the crystal o ring failed.... Parts needed to resurrect it... All new o rings, new hands, new dial and the kicker, new movement...still cheaper to fix than substitute... 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

JRMARTINS said:


> Just got word back from the service center about my 775...most likely the crystal o ring failed.... Parts needed to resurrect it... All new o rings, new hands, new dial and the kicker, new movement...still cheaper to fix than substitute...
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


@JRMARTINS 
I didn't read through the threads... what happened to your 775. I also have same one. Thanks! Hope all is well...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Interesting, do they have different colour options?

I've been happy with my blue Uncle Seiko waffle, goes nicely with Blue Lagoon Turtle.



CharlotteIllini88 said:


> I ordered the waffle strap from Uncle Seiko a couple weeks ago and sent it back immediately because it didn't impress me -- too thin and cheap feeling. This Hima strap is half the price of the Uncle Seiko and significantly thicker. Feels like a better quality strap.












Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fantasio said:


> Interesting, do they have different colour options?
> 
> I've been happy with my blue Uncle Seiko waffle, goes nicely with Blue Lagoon Turtle.
> 
> ...


I didn't see a blue version of my strap on Amazon. I say if you're happy with the Uncle Seiko, stick with it. My Hima strap is no more comfortable than the Uncle Seiko; I just thought the Uncle Seiko felt a little thin, and I don't like when a rubber strap is too thin. This Hima one feels sturdier though not super soft, similar to a Crafter Blue (which I also purchased on Amazon and sent back, because it felt awkward). Everyone has their own preference when it comes to rubber straps; sounds like you've got a good strap there. And your Blue Lagoon looks sweet! The Turtle I just got is likely not my last one. I love the watch so much that I'd like to eventually have it in a couple different colors (and maybe get a King Turtle, not sure). When I start shopping for another, I'll definitely be looking at blue variants. I like your Blue Lagoon better than the Save the Ocean one, because I believe the latter has some of the metal (crown, bezel) in black and I don't dig that.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

babbsky said:


> @JRMARTINS
> I didn't read through the threads... what happened to your 775. I also have same one. Thanks! Hope all is well...
> 
> 
> ...


After a dip in the salt water pool I noticed condensation on the crystal.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

JRMARTINS said:


> After a dip in the salt water pool I noticed condensation on the crystal.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


@JRMARTINS 
Sorry to hear that... hopefully it will come out like new. Regards!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Slim-cased Turtle 6309-729A on its model-designated Y035 bracelet.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15408223


What do you think of the bracelet?
dP


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> What do you think of the bracelet?
> dP


it's comfy. It just closes the other way. But you get used to it.


----------



## fafaforza (May 8, 2020)

Adding some Gulf color to my 779 that has a blue ceramic bezel and a coinedge.

Also been playing around with paratrooper straps but I'm afraid that the flexible nature of the strap will cause the metal clasp to contact the case and scratch it.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Just did this mod to my Padi. It got a new steel chapter ring, double dome sapphire crystal, and a new bezel with steel insert. I might add a signed crown at some point too. The strap is the OEM rubber from my blue Tuna.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

After a few years of ownership I'm convinced most turtles only belong on rubber or nato.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Galaga said:


> After a few years of ownership I'm convinced most turtles only belong on rubber or nato.


Them's fightin' words Bro G... ?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Galaga said:


> After a few years of ownership I'm convinced most turtles only belong on rubber or nato.


Ja ja ja ja ja.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A slim-cased 6309-7290 Turtle on US GL831 rubber strap.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Looks a lot like my SKX173!


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

My srpd21 is -22sec since I set it to Time.gov on 8/21. Comes out to be -7.82spd. Was doing better than that when I got it, but I confess to having dropped it on my wood floor 😬 I also didn’t wear it yesterday since I was busy deep cleaning a cast iron Dutch oven...


----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)

I really like this combo! Seiko rubber oem strap but dark blue.


----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)

Probably also a good match with the Padi or other turtles with blue in the dial.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The anthracite dial Turtle










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I’m not sure why that one’s not more popular, it’s quite nice. I still want to grab one. I’d love to see that dial treatment on the new Willard as well.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## cosmic55 (Sep 8, 2015)

Doublebass said:


> I really like this combo! Seiko rubber oem strap but dark blue.


Looks great, I'm currently thinking about my 1st turtle and was considering the PADI but that could well be a contender. I think the rubber straps suit these perfectly.


----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)

cosmic55 said:


> Looks great, I'm currently thinking about my 1st turtle and was considering the PADI but that could well be a contender. I think the rubber straps suit these perfectly.


First turtle, I'm excited for you! I ended up getting three before calling it quits.


----------



## cosmic55 (Sep 8, 2015)

Doublebass said:


> First turtle, I'm excited for you! I ended up getting three before calling it quits.


Thanks! I had been thinking about a Sumo and never really looked at the Turtle but as soon as I started taking a good look I started to really like them.


----------



## Yamidan (Jan 24, 2019)

perfectlykevin said:


> Question for those who've acquired one of these models...Does the caseback list what country the watch was cased in? The pics I've seen online don't seem to show it.


All my turtles said on the case back sticker where the movement was made and where it was cased.


----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)

cosmic55 said:


> Thanks! I had been thinking about a Sumo and never really looked at the Turtle but as soon as I started taking a good look I started to really like them.


They are amazing watches and will not let you down. You can give them a whole new look by changing the strap and they wear super comfortable on any size wrist.


----------



## cosmic55 (Sep 8, 2015)

Doublebass said:


> They are amazing watches and will not let you down. You can give them a whole new look by changing the strap and they wear super comfortable on any size wrist.


I tried one on the other day and it seemed to fit well. The sumo did as well but I think the turtle was favourite.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Doublebass said:


> They are amazing watches and will not let you down. You can give them a whole new look by changing the strap and they wear super comfortable on any size wrist.


Love the 779 Pepsi Turtle. I bought one a month ago, but had to send it back last week to Amazon because of a loose "particle" floating around under the crystal. Finally got around to reordering this morning; it took over a week for the refund to process. I missed my 779 in that week without it! LOL My new 779 will arrive in two days.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fafaforza (May 8, 2020)

Those anthracite ones look really good, with that bit of sun flare. They're just a bit expensive compared to the plain dial ones.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

fafaforza said:


> Those anthracite ones look really good, with that bit of sun flare. They're just a bit expensive compared to the plain dial ones.


Prices do seem to have gone up, but I bought mine on sale over a year ago for under $300.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> Prices do seem to have gone up, but I bought mine on sale over a year ago for under $300.


Same here. I bought my Turtle just last week at $240.

Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SRP775


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

I was playing around with the OEM bracelet or a tropic strap. It's on the bracelet for now.



















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)

tro_jan said:


> I was playing around with the OEM bracelet or a tropic strap. It's on the bracelet for now.


That's a tough choice, I also keep putting it on straps and find myself coming back to the bracelet. The bracelet looks cool but also turns it in to a dress watch.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Doublebass said:


> That's a tough choice, I also keep putting it on straps and find myself coming back to the bracelet. The bracelet looks cool but also turns it in to a dress watch.


Or maybe I'll try it on a rubber strap that doesn't taper off at the ends.
A waffle strap or a US GL831, to complement the robust case.

Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

tro_jan said:


> Or maybe I'll try it on a rubber strap that doesn't taper off at the ends.
> A waffle strap or a US GL831, to complement the robust case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


Highly recommend the waffle strap from Watch Gecko. It's nice and thick yet soft and flexible. It also has a nice vanilla scent. As much as I like Uncle Seiko stuff (especially the bracelets for the vintage chronos), the watch gecko waffle is much nicer.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Doublebass said:


> That's a tough choice, I also keep putting it on straps and find myself coming back to the bracelet. The bracelet looks cool but also turns it in to a dress watch.


Dress watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sun finally came out.


----------



## Rocco123 (Nov 24, 2017)

Yes! Good stuff


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Haven't worn the 775 in some time (pun so intended).


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

National Heroes' Day with the anthracite Turtle on Crafter Blue strap

Green and grey, the major color palette of our Army, Navy, and Air Force










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Waczman (Aug 31, 2020)

tro_jan said:


> National Heroes' Day with the anthracite Turtle on Crafter Blue strap
> 
> Green and grey, the major color palette of our Army, Navy, and Air Force
> 
> ...


It's pictures like this that make me want to get an anthracite turtle so bad!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Waczman said:


> It's pictures like this that make me want to get an anthracite turtle so bad!


For that final push you need, here's the anthracite Turtle on a bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Waczman (Aug 31, 2020)

tro_jan said:


> For that final push you need, here's the anthracite Turtle on a bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for giving me something to do today! If anyone needs me I'll be looking at wrist shots and listings of this watch... again...


----------



## Vicbittet (Oct 15, 2019)

.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Waczman said:


> Thanks for giving me something to do today! If anyone needs me I'll be looking at wrist shots and listings of this watch... again...


I'm about to list one on WUS. It's unworn and still in shrink wrap. Let me know if you are interested prior to me listing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

I've been following this thread for some time, and now I can actually contribute -- my first Turtle just arrived. 

Everything I'd read about how comfortable the Turtle case is on-wrist is absolutely true (and the strap is great, too). The dial is outstanding, and quite unique, and the little refinements like that brushed case top/polished case sides just set the whole watch off. After appreciating this design from afar, it's nice to be able to experience it firsthand. 



























_Seiko SRCP41 Save the Ocean Turtle_


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Yeah man, mine still catches my eye and makes me smile. Very happy with it! I have the other STO, and the light play off the dial is excellent. Mine’s averaging -5spd since 8/21, the last time I set it. Worn daily and resting crown up at night.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

So now I have two of these things lol. I thought I screwed up my original so I bought another, aaand it turns out I didn't actually break the first one. So now I'm looking to mod it further to justify keeping it. Added MM300 hands so far. Maybe simply a bezel insert. What say you?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

jpisare said:


> So now I have two of these things lol. I thought I screwed up my original so I bought another, aaand it turns out I didn't actually break the first one. So now I'm looking to mod it further to justify keeping it. Added MM300 hands so far. Maybe simply a bezel insert. What say you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think with one on metal and one on rubber, they look like fairly different watches. I just got my first Turtle, and it's on a metal band. I plan to get another Turtle and keep it on rubber so I don't have to keep swapping the band.


----------



## swink6112 (Sep 2, 2020)

I have an incoming SRP787 or the turtle batman this afternoon. It's been kept brand new. Box, papers, tags and all with the plastic wrap still on it. But that's not the point. What do you guys think of this watch? Good, bad or meh?


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I love mine. I bought it on this forum. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## swink6112 (Sep 2, 2020)

aguila9 said:


> I love mine. I bought it on this forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Did you change the strap? I'm thinkin of a nice jubilee.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

swink6112 said:


> I have an incoming SRP787 or the turtle batman this afternoon. It's been kept brand new. Box, papers, tags and all with the plastic wrap still on it. But that's not the point. What do you guys think of this watch? Good, bad or meh?
> View attachment 15430348


Definitely good! Awesome pickup!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swink6112 (Sep 2, 2020)

jpisare said:


> Definitely good! Awesome pickup!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir! ?


----------



## swink6112 (Sep 2, 2020)

Now for the stupidest question about the Turtle... which side of the second hand is the correct side? The lume side or the pointy side? I'm sorry 😭


----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)

swink6112 said:


> Now for the stupidest question about the Turtle... which side of the second hand is the correct side? The lume side or the pointy side? I'm sorry


It's both: in daylight the long side, in the dark it's the short end with lume.


----------



## swink6112 (Sep 2, 2020)

Thank you sir! 😄


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Doublebass said:


> It's both: in daylight the long side, in the dark it's the short end with lume.


Yeah I wonder why they continue to do this. The lumed pip should be at the tip of seconds hand.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

swink6112 said:


> Now for the stupidest question about the Turtle... which side of the second hand is the correct side? The lume side or the pointy side? I'm sorry 😭


The top side!



Rikimaru said:


> Yeah I wonder why they continue to do this. The lumed pip should be at the tip of seconds hand.


The STO Great White SRPD21 has it right! Triangular lume towards the tip of the second hand; same end day/night.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

JDM Newbie Just arrived


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Is that blue or green?  Has yellow accents like the Blue Lagoon, it looks... teal.


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

trameline said:


> JDM Newbie Just arrived


That might be the best blue Turtle yet!

EDIT: Oh wait! It's green!


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

Dadpool said:


> I've been following this thread for some time, and now I can actually contribute -- my first Turtle just arrived.
> 
> Everything I'd read about how comfortable the Turtle case is on-wrist is absolutely true (and the strap is great, too). The dial is outstanding, and quite unique, and the little refinements like that brushed case top/polished case sides just set the whole watch off. After appreciating this design from afar, it's nice to be able to experience it firsthand.
> 
> _Seiko SRCP41 Save the Ocean Turtle_


Congrats on your first Turtle!

The Turtle's cushion case is indeed supremely comfortable, and makes a great daily. Ihey're a total strap monster, too. I alternate between the rubber strap and a single pass black Maratac on my SRP777. Recently I picked up a gilt Turtle and a golden Turtle, and am eyeing a PADI for the next one. All of the Save the Ocean models are gorgeous, too!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Hi Guys
SBDY039J1. GREEN


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

Haha, I second guessed what I said about it, did some digging, and could only come up with the SBDY039. The way the light captured it definitely gave it a blue look! What a brilliant color!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Vintage slim-cased Turtles on their model-designated strap/ bracelet, 6309-7290 (GL831) and -729A (Y035)



















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tro_jan said:


> Vintage slim-cased Turtles on their model-designated strap/ bracelet, 6309-7290 (GL831) and -729A (Y035)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slim-cased Turtle? Surely by that logic an SKX is a 'slim-cased' Turtle?


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Slim-cased Turtle?


Yes. Designated as 6309-729x.
And yes, technically the modern SKX use the "slim-cased" design of the 6309-729x Turtles.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tro_jan said:


> Yes. Designated as 6309-729x.
> And yes, technically the modern SKX use the "slim-cased" design of the 6309-729x Turtles.


Yet the SKX are not nicknamed Turtles, slim-cased or otherwise.

Nevermind. I'm not looking to cause a beef with you tro_jan, you're obviously much more knowledgeable about the subject than me; respect where respect is due. Just seemed odd calling something that lacked the iconic Turtle shape a Turtle. I'll swing by the sticky you mentioned and edjumacate myself sometime.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Slim-cased Turtle on Strapcode.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

If it's not asking too much let's try and stay civil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jpisare said:


> If it's not asking too much let's try and stay civil.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Another Day with this


----------



## K2PK (Jul 10, 2019)

All green turtle (SBDY039)!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Damn. So nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom5518 (Aug 10, 2010)

Fresh arrival.


----------



## zukiii (Sep 4, 2020)

I just purchased an SBDC051 and after looking through this thread I think I may be needing a Turtle too.. Anyone have a lead on a decently priced SRPC23??

Thanks
Rob


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

zukiii said:


> I just purchased an SBDC051 and after looking through this thread I think I may be needing a Turtle too.. Anyone have a lead on a decently priced SRPC23??
> 
> Thanks
> Rob


Reddit r/watchexchange and WUS sales forums are your best bet. Use watchpatrol.net to set alerts to be notified as soon as a listing goes up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zukiii (Sep 4, 2020)

jpisare said:


> Reddit r/watchexchange and WUS sales forums are your best bet. Use watchpatrol.net to set alerts to be notified as soon as a listing goes up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate the heads up!


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Thinking if I should sell this off and get the Cpt Willard instead.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

RLSL said:


> Thinking if I should sell this off and get the Cpt Willard instead.


Man, if feasible I'd keep it and in a couple months pick up second-hand a heavily discounted Willard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

jpisare said:


> Man, if feasible I'd keep it and in a couple months pick up second-hand a heavily discounted Willard.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the advice. Will keep it then


----------



## fafaforza (May 8, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15432748


I'm pondering getting a 12 hour insert too. Not sure if it's sacrilege


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

fafaforza said:


> I'm pondering getting a 12 hour insert too. Not sure if it's sacrilege


Do it. And those clutching their pearls at the thought will just have to deal with it.
dP


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## evoq007 (Oct 20, 2008)

Picked up my first turtle! Japanese Ninja Turtle.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


Anthracite dial looks spectacular with the grey NATO. Excellent choice!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Diver Dan said:


> Anthracite dial looks spectacular with the grey NATO. Excellent choice!


----------



## _illmatic_ (Jan 30, 2020)

Been wearing my king turtle a lot more lately on a army green zulu.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

_illmatic_ said:


> View attachment 15446544
> Been wearing my king turtle a lot more lately on a army green zulu.


How are you liking the King Turtle? I have an SRP779 but want to get another Turtle soon. I have my eye on this black King Turtle because I want to have a different variant of Turtle but still a classic black color. Just not sure how much I'll like the textured dial, candy bar magnifier and ceramic bezel. Do those aesthetics look good in person?


----------



## _illmatic_ (Jan 30, 2020)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> How are you liking the King Turtle? I have an SRP779 but want to get another Turtle soon. I have my eye on this black King Turtle because I want to have a different variant of Turtle but still a classic black color. Just not sure how much I'll like the textured dial, candy bar magnifier and ceramic bezel. Do those aesthetics look good in person?


I personally love the grenade dial, really makes it feel different. I would imagine the black one probably wouldn't look as pronounced as the green one does tho. The cyclops doesn't bother me much, not the biggest fan, but it doesn't take away from the dial much imo. The ceramic bezel insert looks really nice on the watch in person. Overall I'm a fan of the subtle differences in it vs the regular turtle. The bezel itself is also a little different sorta matches the texture on the dial too. Overall I love it and think they've made fantastic changes to it that fit the personality of the turtle.


----------



## that.gshock.life (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Lukinator (Sep 28, 2018)

that.gshock.life said:


> View attachment 15447305


Stunning piece, I need to purchase that one again before its discontinued


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Peak Hurricane Season = STO on the wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite Turtle on grey NATO










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

tom5518 said:


> Fresh arrival.


Oh My !


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

An Arnie with his Turtle buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom5518 (Aug 10, 2010)

My Seiko AD ordered in some Seiko NATO's for me that came in today and I thought of the green turtle when I saw this strap. So, they took it out of the case and threw this on so I had to bring it home.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

LE Sea Grapes Turtle










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

tom5518 said:


> My Seiko AD ordered in some Seiko NATO's for me that came in today and I thought of the green turtle when I saw this strap. So, they took it out of the case and threw this on so I had to bring it home.


Looks awesome! I'm looking VERY hard at the King Turtle now. I have a regular Turtle (SRP 779), but I want a second one. Just not sure which one. Not sure how much I'll like the textured dial and cyclops versus the standard 779/777 matte dial. How are you liking the King Turtle? Did you already have other Turtles before this?


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## tom5518 (Aug 10, 2010)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> Looks awesome! I'm looking VERY hard at the King Turtle now. I have a regular Turtle (SRP 779), but I want a second one. Just not sure which one. Not sure how much I'll like the textured dial and cyclops versus the standard 779/777 matte dial. How are you liking the King Turtle? Did you already have other Turtles before this?


Thank you! I do have several Turtles: 777, PADI, Save The Oceans, the gradient and Great White, the Kings: Great White, Manta Ray, black and green waffle dials, and maybe another one or two I can't recall offhand. You might say I am a fan. 

I love the sapphire crystals and the ceramic bezels. I even like the 'candy bar" cyclops. Some don't like it. The ideal thing is to go to an AD and eye them in person.


----------



## canary301 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

srpc44


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 15455428


Nice strap. Where can I find one ?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## zukiii (Sep 4, 2020)

My first Turtle!

SRP779 on a Uncle Seiko President bracelet


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

zukiii said:


> My first Turtle!
> 
> SRP779 on a Uncle Seiko President bracelet


I have the same thing! A very new (few weeks ago) 779 with "president" bracelet -- mine's a StrapCode, not Uncle Seiko, but same thing basically. Love it.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> I have the same thing! A very new (few weeks ago) 779 with "president" bracelet -- mine's a StrapCode, not Uncle Seiko, but same thing basically. Love it.


Mine...


----------



## JUSTACPA (May 27, 2020)

Just in off the boat:



















Don't care much for the pin and collar bracelet sizing though. The collar appears to be placed on the outside of the link and falls straight through if it's tipped vertically. It was very hard to replace those tiny collars, they were on the push out side of the pin so they would stick on the pin of my pusher. Frustrating.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

PADI
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JUSTACPA (May 27, 2020)

Another Turtle came in today, here's his pic with the Green dial cousin. I really like 'em both (just hate the pin and collar--a really stupid engineering mistake)


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Goodness that orange is beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JUSTACPA (May 27, 2020)

jpisare said:


> Goodness that orange is beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it reminds me a little of my Seiko Pogue with the yellow face.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

JUSTACPA said:


> Another Turtle came in today, here's his pic with the Green dial cousin. I really like 'em both (just hate the pin and collar--a really stupid engineering mistake)
> View attachment 15459087


Both gorgeous. And yeah the bracelets suck

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## canary301 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## apoenthusiast (Dec 12, 2019)

SRPC23


----------



## canary301 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just arrived.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Prices on King Turtles are very reasonable right now on ebay. The black King Turtle can be had for $384.99 USD by a seller called time-gallery. Whereas on Amazon it's around $450-460. Does that sub-$400 price seem legit for a King Turtle? Or does that sound like a red flag to anyone here? I've only bought one watch before on ebay, but the experience was perfectly fine and the gray market discount was good. Anyone have thoughts on this? Thanks!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

New hands for the "Batman" Turtle mod. Hour and seconds hands glow blue.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

This is mine. No mods required









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## fafaforza (May 8, 2020)

canary301 said:


> View attachment 15456482


Wow, that's quite an interesting dial.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

jpisare said:


> New hands for the "Batman" Turtle mod. Hour and seconds hands glow blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice attention to detail. I'm a sucker for batman bezels.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Villanova (Apr 28, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

gshock626 said:


>


So... what exactly is this? It's a mod yes? Ceramic bezel insert, but cream colored indexes and lume?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Woodpuppy said:


> So... what exactly is this? It's a mod yes? Ceramic bezel insert, but cream colored indexes and lume?


Ceramic bezel insert from DLW Watches and patina treatment by @shadowwatchmaker on Instagram.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Just had to flex with that Scubapro, didn't you?


----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)

Post removed...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

This makes me happy lol


----------



## wolffs (Oct 3, 2020)

I've had this one for a couple months: SRPC95K1


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Batman mod today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Shark-sandwich (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Been wearing the anthracite Turtle for the past couple of days










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canary301 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Dial + jubilee


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Finally joined the club










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Gyus the crown in my Dark Knight Turtle gives very weak "pop" when unscrewing. No issues with screwing in or out though. Should I be worried or weak "pop" is normal?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## whatwouldfrankydo (Oct 30, 2020)

Can anyone help me do a legit check on these? It's being sold for 200usd its a little too good to be true


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

whatwouldfrankydo said:


> Can anyone help me do a legit check on these? It's being sold for 200usd its a little too good to be true
> 
> View attachment 15529411
> View attachment 15529412
> View attachment 15529413


I don't think it's too good to be true. The watch looks well worn. And there's some people out there that don't try to milk every penny out of sale that they can. Just ask about the time keeping - is it slow or fast? Outside of that, it seems like a great price.


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)

canary301 said:


> View attachment 15492813


Wow...nice..
Which one is that - SRPE39K1?


----------



## canary301 (Oct 30, 2011)

Vost said:


> Wow...nice..
> Which one is that - SRPE39K1?


SRPE39K1 indeed.🙂


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Desk diving duty..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Still thinking of letting this go and get the Willard X. Tough decision!!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3 (Mar 3, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Beautiful strap and fits very well. Is it custom made for Turtle ,many of my straps fit poorly and leave a large gap at the lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Onceuponatim3 said:


> Beautiful strap and fits very well. Is it custom made for Turtle ,many of my straps fit poorly and leave a large gap at the lugs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's is a custom made canvas, but just 22mm and I wear it on my other watches as well.


----------



## Onceuponatim3 (Mar 3, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> It's is a custom made canvas, but just 22mm and I wear it on my other watches as well.


Looks great. Could you please share who makes this ,would love to get one for my SRPC25.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Onceuponatim3 said:


> Looks great. Could you please share who makes this ,would love to get one for my SRPC25.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's from Drunkartstrap and he's on Instagram.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hankystanky (Aug 24, 2017)

ok so i have a 777 and a 773 
Im getting my dad a turtle for xmas, im just on the fence which. Hes worn my 777 a few times and liked it a lot so turtle for sure. I'm torn on just getting a 777 for the versatility of it color wise. I was also looking at the king turtles, i like the greenish hint one, but id imagine black is just easier with all the strap options and whatnot. does anyone have any input on the green king turtle? for ~400ish idk if its worth the extra lets call it 100-150 or so. the king turtles do look beautiful


----------



## Dohcpower81 (Jul 21, 2017)

Any guys rocking turtles with 6.5 or smaller sized wrists?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Dohcpower81 said:


> Any guys rocking turtles with 6.5 or smaller sized wrists?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm right in that 6.5 inch wrist range. Wears great IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Dohcpower81 said:


> Any guys rocking turtles with 6.5 or smaller sized wrists?





jpisare said:


> I'm right in that 6.5 inch wrist range. Wears great IMO.


I've always been between 6.5/6.75 depending on conditions or whatever. turtle never a problem! scroll up 4 days ago, and that's a turtle on my wrist =)


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

gshock626 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What kind of waffle is that? Uncle Seiko?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

creepy ross said:


> What kind of waffle is that? Uncle Seiko?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

gshock626 said:


> Yup
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've got one for my turtle too. It definitely looks the part, and while I don't find it uncomfortable, I do find it a bit stiff. I'm told the zuludiver is soft, so thinking about giving it a try.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

Dohcpower81 said:


> Any guys rocking turtles with 6.5 or smaller sized wrists?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Slightly larger at 6 3/4" but the Turtle is an amazing watch from a biometric point of view. It looks so chunky in pictures yet actually wears extremely comfortably due to its relatively short lug to lug length, offset 4 o'clock crown and recessed cushion case. I think that the wide 22 mm lug width also allows thicker straps to anchor it in place so well.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Diver Dan said:


> Slightly larger at 6 3/4" but the Turtle is an amazing watch from a biometric point of view. It looks so chunky in pictures yet actually wears extremely comfortably due to its relatively short lug to lug length, offset 4 o'clock crown and recessed cushion case. I think that the wide 22 mm lug width also allows thicker straps to anchor it in place so well.


Typical Seiko black magic when it comes to specs on paper vs. how a watch actually wears.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Dohcpower81 (Jul 21, 2017)

peskydonut said:


> View attachment 15541813


What is your wrist size sir?


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

Dohcpower81 said:


> What is your wrist size sir?


6.75 inch


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

New member in the collection, the SRPD11 LE Save the Ocean in a PVD case. Put it on a US waffle.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Hanalei Kauai 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

hankystanky said:


> ok so i have a 777 and a 773
> Im getting my dad a turtle for xmas, im just on the fence which. Hes worn my 777 a few times and liked it a lot so turtle for sure. I'm torn on just getting a 777 for the versatility of it color wise. I was also looking at the king turtles, i like the greenish hint one, but id imagine black is just easier with all the strap options and whatnot. does anyone have any input on the green king turtle? for ~400ish idk if its worth the extra lets call it 100-150 or so. the king turtles do look beautiful


I would go with the 777 just because it is so versatile. If your Dad likes blue then the 773 could be an option.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hankystanky (Aug 24, 2017)

Alpineboy said:


> I would go with the 777 just because it is so versatile. If your Dad likes blue then the 773 could be an option.


thank you thank you! i was leaning towards that as well


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Made the mistake of messing with my turtle near the younguns. She's had my PADI on for an hour now 😎


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Awesome, my sister lives in Koloa!



Spring-Diver said:


> Hanalei Kauai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

SRP775


----------



## route11 (Apr 13, 2011)

Dohcpower81 said:


> Any guys rocking turtles with 6.5 or smaller sized wrists?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to hate Seiko because the size on paper. But I fell in love with them after trying the turtle this year. It wears really comfortable on my 6.5" wrist. Rubber strap and short lug to lug dimension help a lot.


----------



## HenryKrinkle (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Dohcpower81 (Jul 21, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15548265


What mods are done to this? Looks nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Dohcpower81 said:


> What mods are done to this? Looks nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The dial/ handset are from Ajuicet, the coin edge bezel/ ss chapter ring from Yobokies, ceramic insert from LCBI, and Mother of all Domes sapphire crystal from Crystaltimes.
The bracelet is a Strapcode super jubilee w/ modded SKX end links.
dP


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

My Seiko Ninja Turtle


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

STO Turtle


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thanks! The dial/ handset are from Ajuicet, the coin edge bezel/ ss chapter ring from Yobokies, ceramic insert from LCBI, and Mother of all Domes sapphire crystal from Crystaltimes.
> The bracelet is a Strapcode super jubilee w/ modded SKX end links.
> dP
> View attachment 15549364
> ...


Did you mod yourself? If not, who did the work for you?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Can someone help me out?
There is a great reference website that basically has a photo of every Seiko Turtle in a grid format (watch head shots) but I can't for the life of me find the URL.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

creepy ross said:


> Did you mod yourself? If not, who did the work for you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I do all the mods myself. 
dP


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> I do all the mods myself.
> dP


Nice work. Do you have the equipment to pressure test too, or is the water resistance not a priority for you?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

creepy ross said:


> Nice work. Do you have the equipment to pressure test too, or is the water resistance not a priority for you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir!

I've modded many watches and have used a couple for SUBA diving. My watchmaker did pressure tests prior to the dives and the watches passed both the tests & dives. While I haven't had the turtle tested, I'm confident it would pass.
dP


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> Hanalei Kauai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still love this one haha. jealous you got the BEST second hand =)


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Earthjade said:


> Can someone help me out?
> There is a great reference website that basically has a photo of every Seiko Turtle in a grid format (watch head shots) but I can't for the life of me find the URL.


Maybe looking for this?


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thank you, sir!
> 
> I've modded many watches and have used a couple for SUBA diving. My watchmaker did pressure tests prior to the dives and the watches passed both the tests & dives. While I haven't had the turtle tested, I'm confident it would pass.
> dP


Got it, thanks for sharing

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love this anthracite dial......


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Shark-sandwich (Mar 21, 2018)

The New and Upcoming thread mentioned a Turtle with a Compass Bezel on the way but there were no renders.

Personally wouldn't be interested in a land turtle unless it had a lume pip to keep it as a functioning dive watch.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

59yukon01 said:


> Love this anthracite dial......


Matches the M&P well!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bob1035 said:


> Matches the M&P well!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Finally got my Uncle Seiko Super Oyster modified to fit with the proper spring bars*. Great match for the turtle!


----------



## DeepSeaChief (Nov 11, 2020)

I bought this watch in 1988 and this is the first time I've worn it in 27 years.


----------



## brennanmc7 (Oct 15, 2020)

route11 said:


> I used to hate Seiko because the size on paper. But I fell in love with them after trying the turtle this year. It wears really comfortable on my 6.5" wrist. Rubber strap and short lug to lug dimension help a lot.


Had a similar finding...read that it says 44 or 45mm in diameter, think no way will it fit. Try it on and they're just so comfortable and wear much smaller. So well designed.


----------



## John 6 Gun (Nov 21, 2020)

I bought the one on the left in 1986 and the new one today.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## route11 (Apr 13, 2011)

brennanmc7 said:


> Had a similar finding...read that it says 44 or 45mm in diameter, think no way will it fit. Try it on and they're just so comfortable and wear much smaller. So well designed.


Totally agree. It opens a new door to a whole bunch of selections for me. After the turtle, I bought Samurai, Sumo and Arnie. All wear pretty nice. But I have to say Sumo is at bottom of the list for comfort. It is a more traditional shape with larger lug to lug than turtle. Surprisingly, I tried the green dial willard, not impressed although I thought this is the perfect Seiko I have been waiting. I did not buy that one.


----------



## JayV007 (May 7, 2019)

I finally cracked into my 6309-7049 a few weekends ago to change seals and crystal. The back was incredibly tough to get open. Once I got in there I was a little puzzled to see engraving on the movement and inside caseback. It says "Distribuor International Corp". Guy said it is usually stamped in there with that writing. Has anyone else seen theirs engraved like this?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Pokin its head outa the shell 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Anyone know whats up with the price hike on the SRPA21?

Usually they're in the $275 neighborhood on eBay but they seem to have gone up to the $330 range.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Anyone know whats up with the price hike on the SRPA21?
> 
> Usually they're in the $275 neighborhood on eBay but they seem to have gone up to the $330 range.


Holidays price hike?


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Pepino (Oct 12, 2019)

Excelent look. How old is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

Pepino said:


> Excelent look. How old is it?


Thanks! July 1981! That was the summer between 8th grade and High School for me. I'm not the original owner though. Picking up a couple of the modern ones at the local Dept Store is what caused me appreciate the originals. You know the rest of the story...YaY!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Playing with the angles of this Anthracite Turtle










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

This is Listed in the For Sale Section


----------



## Somewhere Far Beyond (Mar 13, 2020)

trameline said:


> View attachment 15566043


I recently acquired one of these gilt turtles. They are super nice

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)

SKX/SRP Hybrid Mod by lume shot @ Strapcode tapered (22mm - 18mm) "Shark Mesh Band".


----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Hemingway99 (Jan 3, 2016)

Somewhere Far Beyond said:


> I recently acquired one of these gilt turtles. They are super nice
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Wearing one now!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

tro_jan said:


> Playing with the angles of this Anthracite Turtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The grey turtle really comes to life under direct sunlight. I've just paired mine with an Uncle Seiko H link bracelet and it's now my perfect weekend watch for summer.


----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

mini


----------



## GazzSteiko (Nov 7, 2019)

jovani said:


> mini


That dial texture! 👌


----------



## GazzSteiko (Nov 7, 2019)

Any strap recommendations for SRPC23? Currently have it on an uncle Seiko waffle (black) but feel some colour would better highlight the grey/anthracite dial.

I have been trying to find a silicone strap colour similar the one that came with my Spb149, blue/grey, been holding out for a new official TropicStrap in 22mm (anthracite looks like it may be a good match) but they're still on backorder.

Thanks guys


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

GazzSteiko said:


> Any strap recommendations for SRPC23? Currently have it on an uncle Seiko waffle (black) but feel some colour would better highlight the grey/anthracite dial.
> 
> I have been trying to find a silicone strap colour similar the one that came with my Spb149, blue/grey, been holding out for a new official TropicStrap in 22mm (anthracite looks like it may be a good match) but they're still on backorder.
> 
> Thanks guys


Kangaroo?


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks to 59Yukon01 for showing his ....I just got mine!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

mini


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Going years without a Turtle in the collection, picked up these 2 in a matter of weeks.










Love the PADI and STO in PVD case.

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

TagTime said:


> Going years without a Turtle in the collection, picked up these 2 in a matter of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've owned maybe 6 different Turtles and I want to get one back into my collection. It seems like Seiko is going upmarket with most of their divers and it makes me wonder how much longer the SRP turtles are going to be around.

Prices right now seem extremely high, and I can't decide if its supply/demand because of the pandemic or if its just a price hike.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I've owned maybe 6 different Turtles and I want to get one back into my collection. It seems like Seiko is going upmarket with most of their divers and it makes me wonder how much longer the SRP turtles are going to be around.
> 
> Prices right now seem extremely high, and I can't decide if its supply/demand because of the pandemic or if its just a price hike.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I think they are positioning the Turtles as the new SKX's. Prices are definitely going up as you can see with the King Turtles and other Seiko's (old and vintage), so maybe set a Watchrecon alert for prices of a particular model. I got mine for reasonable good prices. The PADI was actually a straight up bargain, the STO was new, but well below MSRP.

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

GazzSteiko said:


> Any strap recommendations for SRPC23? Currently have it on an uncle Seiko waffle (black) but feel some colour would better highlight the grey/anthracite dial.
> 
> I have been trying to find a silicone strap colour similar the one that came with my Spb149, blue/grey, been holding out for a new official TropicStrap in 22mm (anthracite looks like it may be a good match) but they're still on backorder.
> 
> Thanks guys


There are some great pics of ones on grey NATOs a few pages back. I've found that a bracelet compliments the dial well and emphasizes the "rounded square" case for a more vintage look for my SRPC23.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

TagTime said:


> Going years without a Turtle in the collection, picked up these 2 in a matter of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Where did you get the Camo strap?


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Mmpaste said:


> Nice! Where did you get the Camo strap?


Thanks! The strap is from eBay. Honcosstraps, $12 as I got the PVD buckle.









22 MM Silicone Rubber Watch Band Strap Fits for Seiko Diver Camouflage SKX Camo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 22 MM Silicone Rubber Watch Band Strap Fits for Seiko Diver Camouflage SKX Camo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

TagTime said:


> Thanks! The strap is from eBay. Honcosstraps, $12 as I got the PVD buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn and here I paid $50 for my Bonetto Cinturini 285 in camo.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Damn and here I paid $50 for my Bonetto Cinturini 285 in camo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


And well worth it. BC straps are real rubber and very nice quality. Silicone is a lint magnet.
dP


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

That's where the camo comes in .

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## ProgZilla (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## fafaforza (May 8, 2020)

Not getting it any closer to the sand and water


----------



## fafaforza (May 8, 2020)




----------



## WindyCityWatch (Dec 24, 2019)

Got the LE Sea Gapes back on the Angus 'J-Louis' this week and boy did I forget how heavy this thing was! Still looking for a matching green shade strap for the summer.

















In watches I trust


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## susano (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

773


















E03


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite on a gloomy, rainy afternoon.

I'm finding myself wearing this variant of the Turtle more often lately.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15578500


How are you liking the King Turtle versus SRP Turtles? I have my eye on this watch and already own a Pepsi Turtle (779).


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Pic from yesterday, but love that blue dial.










IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> 773
> View attachment 15583781
> 
> 
> ...


From whom did you source that coin edge bezel?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> How are you liking the King Turtle versus SRP Turtles? I have my eye on this watch and already own a Pepsi Turtle (779).


for the most part it's pretty much a turtle that has a more modded/pricier feel right out of the box. new bezel, sapphire, ceramic, textured dial... a bit of cool stuff for the price increase. but ultimately still a 4R turtle. i don't know if i'd _replace _the 779 with this, but i'd have no problem adding it to it. but i'm a Seiko dork so i could have 10 turtles and still want more (though i do only have 3 haha).



Mmpaste said:


> From whom did you source that coin edge bezel?


it's a Dr. Seikostain/One Second Closer!


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> for the most part it's pretty much a turtle that has a more modded/pricier feel right out of the box. new bezel, sapphire, ceramic, textured dial... a bit of cool stuff for the price increase. but ultimately still a 4R turtle. i don't know if i'd _replace _the 779 with this, but i'd have no problem adding it to it. but i'm a Seiko dork so i could have 10 turtles and still want more (though i do only have 3 haha).


I'm definitely keeping the 779 Turtle. This would be in addition to it. I like the thought of owning two Turtles.


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Nebido said:


> View attachment 15570810
> 
> 
> View attachment 15570811
> ...


That's awesome. Would love to see more shots of that - including the crystal.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Just got my first turtle, it's awesome. I'm thinking about a beads of rice bracelet for it. What is the general consensus on the Uncle Seiko versus the Yobokies BoR? Is one better than the other?


----------



## DrewL (Jul 20, 2006)

Nebido said:


> View attachment 15570811


Ooooh, that is a beautiful combo! That strap matches the dial and bezel colors perfectly.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullitt731 (Oct 24, 2006)

I just picked this model up as well as my first Turtle and have the same question regarding a BOR bracelet.


soulbazz said:


> Just got my first turtle, it's awesome. I'm thinking about a beads of rice bracelet for it. What is the general consensus on the Uncle Seiko versus the Yobokies BoR? Is one better than the other?


.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I have an Uncle Seiko BoR in rotation on my 300mm Tunas. It's easily the most comfortable bracelet I own. I know that doesn't answer the comparison question but I would recommend the US to anyone and everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bj_key2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nemo today









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)

Dec1968 said:


> That's awesome. Would love to see more shots of that - including the crystal.


Thank you, unfortunately i only own a 13 year old Lumix LX-2 compact cam, which is very limited compared to a DSLR with a macro lens.
For real detail shots, close-up's from the crystal, i would need a decent set up for macro photography.
I will try to take some more shots in the near future, for the moment this is the best i could bring out on the fly/in a hurry.

@ BoR discussion

I own both and the quality is very similar, you can't go wrong with both of them.
In the images below you can see the 22mm Yobokies BoR, i also use the 20mm Uncle Seiko BoR with my Mini Turtle.
I like the Yobokies a bit more, but maybe because of the greater wrist presence of the 22mm and the fact that i like my Turtles (22mm) more than my Mini Turtle (20mm).
In terms of quality they are on par.


----------



## bullitt731 (Oct 24, 2006)

Nebido said:


> Thank you, unfortunately i only own a 13 year old Lumix LX-2 compact cam, which is very limited compared to a DSLR with a macro lens.
> For real detail shots, close-up's from the crystal, i would need a decent set up for macro photography.
> I will try to take some more shots in the near future, for the moment this is the best i could bring out on the fly/in a hurry.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the response and pics. What is the feature of adding solid end links to the US bracelet as listed on their site? I this something you need to use it on a SRPD21 watch? I don't plan on ever using the BOR on any other watch if that matters.


----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)

Not sure, the Uncle Seiko Mini Turtle BoR i use, had no such option/feature.
The Mini/Baby-Turtle US BoR comes with solid links but hollow end links, which are included.
Looks like the SRP/Turtle US BoR uses solid end links, which are not included, but i'm not sure.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who chimed in regarding the BoR discussion!

I've been wearing this guy for the last 4 days. Based on my unofficial observations comparing the time to time.gov every morning, it's running about +3 seconds/day or better. Pretty stoked about that!


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

JDM hype...why these are so much popular? SBDY015 wrist check 









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

My black Friday binge King Manta on Islander Oyster. Thanks Topper and Marc from Island Watch for the killer deals.


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

Darth Turtle





  








Darthturtle02.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 11, 2020


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

STO2





  








STO02.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 11, 2020


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

Turtle collection





  








Turtles.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 11, 2020


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

My modded turtle save the ocean.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Berg3.0 said:


> My modded turtle save the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! What band is that?


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

It’s a Uncle Seiko H-link bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)

Off the bracelet for a while although the bracelet makes it very handsome dress watch.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## bj_key2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

SRP779 to which I've added a ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal.. My favorite watch!
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zezima 4520 (Dec 11, 2020)

My Turtle, Slightly modded.


----------



## AttackTimer (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## canary301 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## bj_key2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nemo









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## JayV007 (May 7, 2019)

This, new to me, 6306-7000 from '76 just 4 years younger than me.


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

bj_key2003 said:


> Nemo
> View attachment 15595712
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Those give Doxa some serious competition at a fraction of the cost. Nice.


----------



## AttackTimer (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

canary301 said:


> View attachment 15595230


How does the Cpt Willard compare to the Turtle? Do you own a Turtle as well? Do the two wear pretty similar despite the 2-3mm case size difference and nicer finishings on the Willard?
Any other Turtle owners also own a Willard? Thoughts? Comparisons?


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> How does the Cpt Willard compare to the Turtle? Do you own a Turtle as well? Do the two wear pretty similar despite the 2-3mm case size difference and nicer finishings on the Willard?
> Any other Turtle owners also own a Willard? Thoughts? Comparisons?


The Willards actually come in 2 sizes, there is a comparison post here on WUS. The turtle compares more to the LE Willard in size as the 'cheaper' one is smaller.

Personally I was hesitant about the turtle because of the size, but when I got a Steel Dive Willard and realized how comfortable and well it wears, I pretty much right away got 2 turtles.


































IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fafaforza (May 8, 2020)

Accidental color coordination with my gray, blue and white Express hoodie. The strap is CheapestNatoStraps Paratrooper.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

just for curiosity's sake, did anyone check king turtle/reg turtle parts compatability? can you swap bezels/crystals between them?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> just for curiosity's sake, did anyone check king turtle/reg turtle parts compatability? can you swap bezels/crystals between them?


No clue about the bezel - I'd have to assume so. But the crystals are the same - 32mm.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Red square Sunday on this vintage 6309 Diver from January 1981










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## canary301 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

gshock626 said:


>


Your photos are outstanding but the "aging work" here is even more impressive. Would you mind explaining the process?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Donerix said:


> Your photos are outstanding but the "aging work" here is even more impressive. Would you mind explaining the process?


Thanks!

Check out Instagram user @shadowwatchmaker. He did the work on the hands, markers, and date wheel. I think he bakes them, somehow.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Spot the Imposter...😄


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

gshock626 said:


>


The waffle strap looks perfect with the patina mod. Awesome piece.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

gshock626 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Check out Instagram user @shadowwatchmaker. He did the work on the hands, markers, and date wheel. I think he bakes them, somehow.


Thanks. Will do


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Stestsimon1 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## speedymoonman (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

Morning rays with PADI!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A naturally-occurring green turtle.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

turtle riding in some new Xmas swag


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Epsilo1618 (Dec 29, 2020)

I need three more (SRP777, Gray Down SRPD01K1, and Green Turtle SRPB01 ). Then I will be done.


----------



## drooartz (Jan 8, 2019)

Epsilo1618 said:


> I need three more (SRP777, Gray Down SRPD01K1, and Green Turtle SRPB01 ). Then I will be done.


That is quite the herd of turtles. 👍


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

...and its back from service center!


----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

My new addition 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aegon (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

aegon said:


>


So much nicer without the cyclops!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## fafaforza (May 8, 2020)

Usually not a huge fan of a white chapter ring with a dark bezel insert, but the lume makes the whole thing look so good.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Center stage


----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)

Mini Turtle/SRPC37


----------



## Baxt3r (Jan 1, 2021)

Is there anyone that makes a replacement dial that looks like the 6309 dial for the modern turtle? I’d love to see a factory looking dial that doesn’t have the prospex X.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Rainy Florida Sunday calls for the Gilt Turtle on green Zulu


----------



## MrMundy (Oct 10, 2014)

any suggestions for a bracelet?
jubilee or oyster?


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Aw man, the machined bezel insert was one of the selling points to me for the STO!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

MrMundy said:


> any suggestions for a bracelet?
> jubilee or oyster?
> 
> View attachment 15630889


I'm a big fan of the stock Seiko jubilee. It is so damned comfortable. And I'm using Uncle Seiko endlinks. (I ordered the jubilee endlinks and I think I got the wrong ones. But they really don't bother me.)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Original Turtle from 1978


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Neo-vintage slim-cased Turtle 6309-7290










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## misterkevlar (Jan 28, 2020)

TagTime said:


> IG: SeikoDutch


Like this what strap is that - Thinking of buying a Turtle and would like a camo strap this looks nice.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

misterkevlar said:


> Like this what strap is that - Thinking of buying a Turtle and would like a camo strap this looks nice.


Thanks! The strap is from eBay seller Honcosstraps. It is silicone, so some will say it is a lint magnet, but I have no issues with it. It is nice and soft, wears well. I have the black with black buckle.









22 MM Silicone Rubber Watch Band Strap Fits for Seiko Diver Camouflage SKX Camo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 22 MM Silicone Rubber Watch Band Strap Fits for Seiko Diver Camouflage SKX Camo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My pair of Turtles, I am the second owner of my Nov1979 and my SRP was my birthday present in 2018, it is now on a strapcode oyster.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SRP775 Have this up in the FOR SALE section


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Sweet smell of vintage


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Sweet smell of vintage
> View attachment 15637458


Consider it liked 3 times...


----------



## KJVA67 (Jan 7, 2021)

Kinda blue..


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

My only Turtle, the gilt SRP775J. I am planning to give it a Tropic Strap from Uncle Seiko


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

JusteRand said:


> My only Turtle, the gilt SRP775J. I am planning to give it a Tropic Strap from Uncle Seiko
> View attachment 15644569


Great pic for your first post  And I love your forum avatar


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15647470
> 
> 
> View attachment 15647471
> ...


Is the black day/date wheel a mod?


----------



## aegon (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Luvin' this piece!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Turtle bath time. Seen here on an Uncle Seiko oyster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

A rare turtle.


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice


Rikimaru said:


> Luvin' this piece!
> 
> View attachment 15647846


Nice! The Turtle looks great on a Jubilee


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Diver Dan said:


> Is the black day/date wheel a mod?


yep. Seiko isn't brave enough to go black day/date on a lot of things. =)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Slim-cased 6309-729A Pepsi Diver










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Continuing with the 6309 Slim series...

The rarest of all Seiko 6309 Divers: the orange, slim-cased 6309-729B Diver

This specimen is from May 1982










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

My modded  on a leather/suede strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JusteRand said:


> My only Turtle, the gilt SRP775J. I am planning to give it a Tropic Strap from Uncle Seiko
> View attachment 15644569


The GL831 is also nice.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

3 Uncles + Turtles


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Gilt Turtle


----------



## KJVA67 (Jan 7, 2021)

Who Dat??!!
Golden Turtle. After market rubber band, After market insert(soon to be replaced)


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Arrived today and I can't stop trying out new strap or bracelet configurations. 
So far my favorites:
On blue rubber-nylon strap with deployment clasp:



On Uncle Seiko H-link bracelet:


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Another one arrived today. Seiko 6309-729A diver on Y035 bracelet.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Turtle wearing new insert


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Today on Uncle Seiko waffle strap:


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

I haven't been around for quite a while! Here's an old favourite with a new bracelet (and no, it's not from Strapcode)...


----------



## testudo (Jan 5, 2021)

stampy1 said:


> I haven't been around for quite a while! Here's an old favourite with a new bracelet (and no, it's not from Strapcode)...
> View attachment 15660304


Nice!

Anybody got any good pictures of 775's with rubber straps? I'm considering getting a crafter blue for mine but can't decide on a color.


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Donerix said:


> Arrived today and I can't stop trying out new strap or bracelet configurations.
> So far my favorites:
> On blue rubber-nylon strap with deployment clasp:
> 
> ...


Both look great! And what a dial!!! 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15647470
> 
> 
> View attachment 15647471
> ...


Subtle, classy mods 
Looks fantastic on the GL831 too

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

testudo said:


> Anybody got any good pictures of 775's with rubber straps? I'm considering getting a crafter blue for mine but can't decide on a color.


i don't have the crafter, nor did i get very daring with colors in my 22mm rubber strap collection... seem to recall seeing the navy crafter blue pairing with a bunch of PADI turtles though. but with the black and gold 775, obviously black will be very safe. brown would work well too imo.



















(this flat vent is grey)


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

After a very long day the turtle gets some rest:


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

My 6309 Diver lineup










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## testudo (Jan 5, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> i don't have the crafter, nor did i get very daring with colors in my 22mm rubber strap collection... seem to recall seeing the navy crafter blue pairing with a bunch of PADI turtles though. but with the black and gold 775, obviously black will be very safe. brown would work well too imo.
> 
> View attachment 15661842
> 
> ...


Looks good! I think black is it.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SRP775 With new insert and sapphire case back


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Donerix said:


>


"show yourself!!!" this image isn't appearing in any threads haha


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> "show yourself!!!" this image isn't appearing in any threads haha


Not sure what you mean. BTW - picture has been taken from the terrace of my restaurant in Nicaragua.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Donerix said:


> Not sure what you mean. BTW - picture has been taken from the terrace of my restaurant in Nicaragua.


Beautiful view (and pic).


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful chilly morning


----------



## misterkevlar (Jan 28, 2020)

Bought my first Turtle a week ago the king turtle in green - always stayed away as they appear to big for me, was I wrong - bought the king as it was on a really good deal thought would take a risk and very happy with it indeed.

Got an NDC strap for it as well and i like the combo, but i m conflicted the rubber strap ion the king is so comfy.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Donerix said:


> Not sure what you mean. BTW - picture has been taken from the terrace of my restaurant in Nicaragua.


 i see it now but it was appearing as a broken image to me in a couple threads


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> i see it now but it was appearing as a broken image to me in a couple threads


OK, got it


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Dawn Grey on Uncle Seiko Z199 jubilee bracelet, coin-edge bezel, double dome sapphire crystal, and a signed crown. 
Just how Seiko should have originally built it IMHO 









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

6309 JDM Diver from Jan 1981










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## testudo (Jan 5, 2021)

brandon\ said:


>


What bezel insert is this?


----------



## testudo (Jan 5, 2021)

Turtle skiing on ice


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

testudo said:


> What bezel insert is this?


OEM/stock ceramic King Turtle Save The Ocean Great White - SRPE07.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## fangtl (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Red square

6309-729A Diver










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Seiko nailed the blue on this one 









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## fafaforza (May 8, 2020)

stampy1 said:


> Dawn Grey on Uncle Seiko Z199 jubilee bracelet, coin-edge bezel, double dome sapphire crystal, and a signed crown.
> Just how Seiko should have originally built it IMHO
> 
> 
> ...


So is this a mod? Or a model Seiko sells? I think I've seen an orange/gray one from them. This looks so good.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

fafaforza said:


> So is this a mod? Or a model Seiko sells? I think I've seen an orange/gray one from them. This looks so good.


Limited edition of 2018 pieces. Europe-only release. SRPD01K1.
I made a few minor cosmetic changes

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

SRPC23. 
Classic, and versatile
















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks to everyone for posting these beautiful turtles. With a little hesitation, I took the leap and ordered one (775K) from Singapore last week.

Since then my turtle has traveled many miles without a glitch. But, it appears he's encountered some trouble about 20 miles from my door. Keeping my fingers crossed he can fight through them. However, over the past 48 hrs, he's been moving at a snails pace. Just hope he doesn't do a 180 and crawl back to Singapore.....Or worse, get lost along the way....

Keeping my hopes up....

Edit: Next day follow up - He's done it!!! My boy! 🙂


----------



## listorene12 (Dec 23, 2020)

stampy1 said:


> Both look great! And what a dial!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


The Blue rubber looks the best for me goes so well with the dial especially when in the sun.


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

6309 from 1977


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

Turtle got slowed down by some ice yesterday, but, he did arrive today! Sporting a Zuludiver 284.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

SRP777 With Ceramic bezel insert on Sharkmesh


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

View attachment 15676116


Bracelet working with black and white!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Public service announcement. And it's probably old news because I live under a rock....
So, Igot a new turtle and didn't spend a dime! Seems Seiko is changing model numbers on some watches. Turtles, Sammies.
"You are no longer SRP777; from now on you will be known as SRPE63."


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Mmpaste said:


> Public service announcement. And it's probably old news because I live under a rock....
> So, Igot a new turtle and didn't spend a dime! Seems Seiko is changing model numbers on some watches. Turtles, Sammies.
> "You are no longer SRP777; from now on you will be known as SRPE63."
> View attachment 15677251


same ****, different day


----------



## Skoghen (Jan 24, 2020)

Love it on the Bonetto 284. I have a red 284 as well but the dark blue looks awesome.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Just got my new daily beater/mod project:



Day/Date Quickset not working. Will have a look and if it is above my pay grade I might spring for a new movement with black date wheel. Also have a domed sapphire crystal and a coin edge bezel which I wanted to put on my Manta Ray Turtle but the bezel doesn't budge and I don't want to ruin that watch - just too pretty


----------



## that.gshock.life (Dec 20, 2019)

Picked this up for a reasonable price. Running way tOo fast, probably needs to be demagnetise and regulated.

Will be my first time fixing a watch!


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

Upgraded my Save the Ocean Turtle to the Save the Ocean King Turtle - definitely worth the extra cost, and raises the quality and feel of the watch.

Very interesting dial too, inside its quite subdued, almost classy and restrained, second its in sunlight and the colour and the detail explodes - alot nicer in person than photographed

And very surprisingly I like the cyclops


----------



## KingsBerG (Jan 29, 2021)

First mechanical watch! Loving it so far. The case is so beautiful, felt like the shape is always changing when viewed from different angles. Was tempted by the 775/779/A21 but chose the 777 due to its versatility.

Its the SRPE93K1 with revised caseback markings even though it is otherwise identical to the SRP777. Currently on a strap but will probably buy a bracelet in the near future.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

KingsBerG said:


> First mechanical watch! Loving it so far. The case is so beautiful, felt like the shape is always changing when viewed from different angles. Was tempted by the 775/779/A21 but chose the 777 due to its versatility.
> 
> Its the SRPE93K1 with revised caseback markings even though it is otherwise identical to the SRP777. Currently on a strap but will probably buy a bracelet in the near future.
> 
> ...


DONT GET INTO WATCHES

Anyway, welcome to the gang


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

KingsBerG said:


> First mechanical watch! Loving it so far. The case is so beautiful, felt like the shape is always changing when viewed from different angles. Was tempted by the 775/779/A21 but chose the 777 due to its versatility.
> 
> Its the SRPE93K1 with revised caseback markings even though it is otherwise identical to the SRP777. Currently on a strap but will probably buy a bracelet in the near future.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the sickness! 👍🏻


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

KingsBerG said:


> First mechanical watch! Loving it so far. The case is so beautiful, felt like the shape is always changing when viewed from different angles. Was tempted by the 775/779/A21 but chose the 777 due to its versatility.
> 
> Its the SRPE93K1 with revised caseback markings even though it is otherwise identical to the SRP777. Currently on a strap but will probably buy a bracelet in the near future.
> 
> ...


I'd be curious to see the revised caseback markings! Can you snap a photo of the new look? I have an SRP777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Pilotguy89 said:


> I'd be curious to see the revised caseback markings! Can you snap a photo of the new look? I have an SRP777


I'm curious too. I tried searching, found this on LIW website under the listing of that new ref # watch but i guess no way to know for sure if it's from the right watch. if it is, it seems like the layout of a Gen 1 turtle to me.


----------



## hodinky (Nov 14, 2020)

🐢
















🐢


----------



## Waterwheel (Dec 14, 2020)

Anthracite with roman numerals...love the roman numeral day dial. Buddy hooked me up with a case mod with the domed crystal. Loving it. Definitely down with the sickness.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## KingsBerG (Jan 29, 2021)

Pilotguy89 said:


> I'd be curious to see the revised caseback markings! Can you snap a photo of the new look? I have an SRP777
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here it is. I think the only thing that has changed is the "Diver's Watch 200M". Used to be "Air Diver's 200M" as what the AD told me. The list of new reference number are as follows (again information from my Malaysian AD:

SRP777K1 - SRPE93K1
SRP779K1 - SRPE95K1
SRPA21K1 - SRPE99K1


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

KingsBerG said:


> Here it is. I think the only thing that has changed is the "Diver's Watch 200M". Used to be "Air Diver's 200M" as what the AD told me. The list of new reference number are as follows (again information from my Malaysian AD:
> 
> SRP777K1 - SRPE93K1
> SRP779K1 - SRPE95K1
> ...


Thanks for sharing! Here's the SRP777 for comparison. Looks like they deleted the "Movement Japan" Text










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sea Grapes










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ah Ok, as simple as changing "AIR DIVER'S" to "DIVER'S WATCH".

now probably a year or two old but there were also newer SKX007's that got updated with newer caseback text. I think it went from Scuba Diver's eventually to Air Diver's. wonder if that was probably the last update of the SKX. i think they were SKX007B's of all things, maybe P? =)

and so they carried the black dial/pepsi bezel and PADI turtles over to new references too? aww, but not the 773 and 775?


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

I wanted a vintage looking leather strap for my Seiko Turtle and I love single pass nato straps especially when they have a floating second keeper, but what bothers me on most of my 22mm nato straps is that they are 22mm all the way and therefore don't conform nicely to my wrist all the way around. 
So I decided to make a protoytpe of what I had in mind:



Added bonus: because of the taper the floating keeper doesn't need a second layer of material to be contained. It can't slide of the strap



On the wrist:





What do you think?


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Seikonut1967 said:


> View attachment 15690870











Ooooh, screw that crown in dude lest you suffer some misfortune.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15690935
> 
> Ooooh, screw that crown in dude lest you suffer some misfortune.


I noticed straight away after taking the pic, well spotted and all is as it should be 👍


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Seikonut1967 said:


> I noticed straight away after taking the pic, well spotted and all is as it should be 👍


----------



## Shark-sandwich (Mar 21, 2018)

Donerix said:


> I wanted a vintage looking leather strap for my Seiko Turtle and I love single pass nato straps especially when they have a floating second keeper, but what bothers me on most of my 22mm nato straps is that they are 22mm all the way and therefore don't conform nicely to my wrist all the way around.
> So I decided to make a protoytpe of what I had in mind:
> 
> 
> ...


Great job, have also been down the strap-making rabbit hole this year. Try getting some Tokonole which is a bit like a glaze for leather, it smooths the leather where it has been cut and the underside.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Cheers guys 🍺😎


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that.gshock.life (Dec 20, 2019)

View attachment 15697671


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

SRP775 with new crystal and bracelet.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Seikonut1967 said:


> I noticed straight away after taking the pic, well spotted and all is as it should be ?


I should have taken a picture.. my wife made me go to Macy's yesterday... and they have a bunch of Turtles / Samurai watches.. (well mulitiple of the same models) .. on turtle was upside down with the crown out , another was right way up but also unscrewed and one of the Samurai's as well.. it was TRIGGERING...

Here is my 777 that I'm trying to decide if I should keep or sell? (with LCBI bezel insert).


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing! So that's what it would look like with a 12h batman bezel. Where did you get the bezel and insert from?! Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Sporting the UncleSeiko H-link bracelet:


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Manta Ray srp39









Enviado desde mi SM-G9600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Gray_Panther said:


> Amazing! So that's what it would look like with a 12h batman bezel. Where did you get the bezel and insert from?! Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, the bezel is namoki mods and the insert is DLW.

Wearing the same watch today just on a uncle Seiko H link bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

Berg3.0 said:


> Thanks, the bezel is namoki mods and the insert is DLW.
> 
> Wearing the same watch today just on a uncle Seiko H link bracelet.
> 
> ...


Hmmm tax returns should come sometime this winter/spring









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

"Let your 6 year old pick your strap Saturday"


----------



## that.gshock.life (Dec 20, 2019)

That G-SHOCK life (@that.gshock.life) • Instagram photos and videos


16K Followers, 1,033 Following, 780 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from That G-SHOCK life (@that.gshock.life)




www.instagram.com


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

King Turtle 1




__
srmdalt


__
Jan 5, 2021












  








King Turtle 2




__
srmdalt


__
Jan 5, 2021












  








King Turtle 3




__
srmdalt


__
Jan 5, 2021


----------



## NKFlyer (Jul 15, 2012)

With negative temps here in Colorado over the weekend, it was a good opportunity to stay indoors and finish my SRPC23 mod.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Decided to change it up today...the SD Tuna has been getting too much love as of late. It is time to break out the Turtles! I think they all look great, and are so damn comfortable on the wrist!

Vr

Matt


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Berg3.0 said:


> My modded  on a leather/suede strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get the bezel insert?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

trameline said:


> Turtle wearing new insert
> View attachment 15657078


Same question. Where did you get that insert?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Donerix said:


>


Gorgeous view. If i go to Nicaragua I'm coming to visit you.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Same question. Where did you get that insert?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk











CT640 - SRP Turtle Flat Insert - Grey/Bronze | seikomods.com


Description – 1 FLAT Aluminum SRP Turtle Bezel Insert supplied with 3M adhesive stickers for fixing to the bezel Finish – Grey/Bronze Type/Design – Grey 0 – 20/Bronze 20 – 60/60-minute markers Ref Dimensions – Outside Diameter 39.1mm – Inside Diameter 32.5mm – Thickness 1.00mm Suitable for –...




www.seikomods.com


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

trameline said:


> CT640 - SRP Turtle Flat Insert - Grey/Bronze | seikomods.com
> 
> 
> Description – 1 FLAT Aluminum SRP Turtle Bezel Insert supplied with 3M adhesive stickers for fixing to the bezel Finish – Grey/Bronze Type/Design – Grey 0 – 20/Bronze 20 – 60/60-minute markers Ref Dimensions – Outside Diameter 39.1mm – Inside Diameter 32.5mm – Thickness 1.00mm Suitable for –...
> ...


Thanks. Want a flat stainless insert for my PADI Turtle

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## STL_Railmaster (Jan 16, 2021)

Snow day with the King Turtle!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Thanks. Want a flat stainless insert for my PADI Turtle
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk











SRP Turtle Bezel Inserts | seikomods.com


Shop a large selection of SRP Bezel Inserts at seikomods.com! Multiple color ways and materials to suite a wide range of SRP turtle mods.




www.seikomods.com


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

STL_Railmaster said:


> View attachment 15713192
> 
> Snow day with the King Turtle!


Understrapping


----------



## STL_Railmaster (Jan 16, 2021)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Understrapping


Haha glad there are some other fan


DirtyHarrie said:


> Understrapping


Glad there are some fans! Others say just get a proper strap that fits...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Seiko Turtle Padi *for today


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

STL_Railmaster said:


> Haha glad there are some other fan
> 
> Glad there are some fans! Others say just get a proper strap that fits...


I find it much more comfortable with the thinner strap.

I love tapered bracelets. Wish there were tapered nylon straps.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Where did you get the bezel insert?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk











BEZEL INSERTS


Seiko Mods - DLW Watch Modification Parts - Bezel Inserts for Seiko Watches




www.dlwwatches.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fafaforza (May 8, 2020)

brandon\ said:


>


Love that seconds hand.


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

775


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> ah Ok, as simple as changing "AIR DIVER'S" to "DIVER'S WATCH".
> 
> now probably a year or two old but there were also newer SKX007's that got updated with newer caseback text. I think it went from Scuba Diver's eventually to Air Diver's. wonder if that was probably the last update of the SKX. i think they were SKX007B's of all things, maybe P? =)
> 
> and so they carried the black dial/pepsi bezel and PADI turtles over to new references too? aww, but not the 773 and 775?


The blue and the gilt are now srpe89 and srpe91.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bj_key2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

Maui, HI vacation... black rock beach with the modded turtle!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingsBerG (Jan 29, 2021)

Installed an Oyster bracelet from Uncle Seiko. Totally transformed the look of the turtle. Slightly disappointed in the end links as they seems to be of a slightly different shape to the SRP case since they can also be used on the original 6309 according to their website.

Actually I think the design is just so versatile, looks great with all kinds of strap or bracelet.

Oyster:



























Rubber Strap:









Nylon:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15716846


Like for the watch and +1 for the orange cup...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Sent from my I3312 using Tapatalk


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi all,















Here's my SRP777K1 that I scored via Gumtree at a great price. It was still within warranty and came with all the original paraphernalia. Very happy to be able to pick up a virtually brand new watch at 1/2 $RRP.


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

water_drop_liquid_splash_wet_clean_clear_falling-788515.jpg!d by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
ocean by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

DNARNA said:


> View attachment 15720840


Great shot

Sent from my I3312 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite Turtle










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6306-7001 from Feb. '78 on a custom made vintage black leather Two Stitch strap.


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

My "Dark Knight" Turtle began life as a 773. I added a slightly domed, blue AR sapphire crystal, a CT coin edge bezel, and a 12 hr ceramic insert from DLW. Like all Turtles, it looks great on any strap you put it on, but in this pic it's on a ToxicMagnum Rubber.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Donerix said:


>


That combo shouldn't work together, but it does.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> That combo shouldn't work together, but it does.


Yes, not exactly an every day combo, but for a fun evening by the beach I can put it on


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Incoming from Shadowwatchmaker:


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Donerix said:


> Incoming from Shadowwatchmaker:


Glad you got that. Sent that to two friends. Amazing mod.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Time to fire up the batteries this morning!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

JDM SBDY051 on the wrist today.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Breakfast!


----------



## bcoat5 (Feb 14, 2020)

I wanted a Seiko turtle for like two years and I've had this one for a couple months now. It is my go to now


----------



## Steve (Mar 9, 2006)

Turtle #1


----------



## Steve (Mar 9, 2006)

Turtle #2


----------



## Steve (Mar 9, 2006)

Turtle #3


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

KingsBerG said:


> Installed an Oyster bracelet from Uncle Seiko. Totally transformed the look of the turtle. Slightly disappointed in the end links as they seems to be of a slightly different shape to the SRP case since they can also be used on the original 6309 according to their website.
> 
> Actually I think the design is just so versatile, looks great with all kinds of strap or bracelet.
> 
> ...


The Oyster style bracelet, along with a rotating bezel and deep water resistance, is truly one of the best elements of a dive watch. It is such an excellent blend of strength, simplicity and comfort. A secure milled clasp with plenty of micro adjustment really finishes it off. I still prefer the authenticity of an H link bracelet for my Turtle though, as the Oyster seems much more "Rolex-y" to me.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Gone fishin with my PADI...... The PADI King Turtle moves to a blue seconds hand and a black textured dial. Will need to see it in person to decide if I want to upgrade.









Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Donerix said:


>


Ohh the manta ray edition is lovely. Makes it hard for me to decide on my King Turtle....

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

There we go, PADI King Turtle. Nice "globe" dial texture. I do wish is were just a normal PADI TURTLE clone, but red ceramic for bezels are allegedly very hard to make correctly.









Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Nothing quite like it.


----------



## Shark-sandwich (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Shark-sandwich (Mar 21, 2018)

Shark-sandwich said:


> View attachment 15741597


Nicked from the New Seiko thread, the long awaited land turtle / tortoise / alpine turtles


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Steve said:


> Turtle #1
> View attachment 15736259


Nice! Where did you find the bracelet?


----------



## Steve (Mar 9, 2006)

That's a bandolier bracelet available from StrapCode:









22mm Bandoleer Watch Band compatible with Seiko new Turtles SRP777, 316L Stainless Steel Brushed Wetsuit Ratchet Buckle


For Seiko Mod or simply upgrade your Seiko New Turtle SRP773, SRP775, SRP777 by MiLTAT. Bandoleer with a curved end piece, perfect fit for your Seiko New Turtle SRP777 models. This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.5mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com


----------



## Steve (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Steve (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Steve (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Wearing the PADI today. That blue dial is just fantastic.










IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Real big Turtle 🤣🤣


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

Plain and simple SRP777J today:


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Happy Thursday, folks.


----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Cblock406 (Sep 30, 2019)

I had Shadowwatchmaker put this together for me. SRP775 with DD crystal, chapter ring, lolipop second hand, black day date wheel, bezel, bezel insert, and crown.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Stay safe everyone









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Brand new King Turtle "Save the Ocean" manta ray. You HAVE to see the dial in person, it's exceptional. The transition form a dark blue/black to a brilliant ocean blue in sunlight is awesome. I also like the little manta rays. The cyclops magnifier is nice and everything seems well aligned.























Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

The hunt was fun for this one! There were some options to be had, but I bought this from a fellow forum member, shoutout to @Dave T ; for making the buying process easy and trustworthy!

The watch had the cyclops removed which I really like, but I will try to source a widescreen cyclops if I ever decide to put it back to original! It would be nice to have that as an option again.

In the sun, this watch really shows off its true potential! Definitely one of the best and fun watches to wear in the water.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Non suwa 6309 7049 from March 84


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

my 6309


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Cblock406 said:


> I had Shadowwatchmaker put this together for me. SRP775 with DD crystal, chapter ring, lolipop second hand, black day date wheel, bezel, bezel insert, and crown.


I'm not a gold tone fan, but that two-tone mod looks awesome!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cblock406 (Sep 30, 2019)

Watchout63 said:


> I'm not a gold tone fan, but that two-tone mod looks awesome!


Thanks! So far its a pretty fun watch to wear.


----------



## fafaforza (May 8, 2020)

Agreed, that's a very interesting look, and I'm also not a fan of flashy watches, or metal bracelets, but that looks cool.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Back to the future..1985


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally got my account back...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

tekong said:


> Finally got my account back...lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome back OP, but of course curious what happened.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Added a Strapcode clasp to the super jubilee w/ OEM SKX end links Dremel'd to fit the SRP.
dP


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Black seiko watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## WindyCityWatch (Dec 24, 2019)

Green for St Paddy's!


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's my "TRANS" turtle. Not gonna call them "modded" anymore.  
It was born a turtle, but it's now a "transdoxa."


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks to be the rare limited "white lung" edition. 



Chronopolis said:


> Here's my "TRANS" turtle. Not gonna call them "modded" anymore.
> It was born a turtle, but it's now a "transdoxa."


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Got this one right when they were released in 2016 👍


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

I've been working on a custom piece!










A bit more info here:








Custom Seiko Turtle Based Builds


Hello! For a while I've been custom building and modding seiko platform watches (my previous work can be seen on IG @thepdwatchproject) Recently I ventured into small batch builds starting with a custom turtle style build. It is a ground up build using aftermarket parts The case components...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Bozzy said:


> Got this one right when they were released in 2016 👍
> 
> View attachment 15776243


Classic.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15779441


Dan, what bracelet is that?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Mmpaste said:


> Dan, what bracelet is that?


It's a super jubilee of unknown origin, w/ SKX OEM end links [I Dremel'd to fit], and a Strapcode clasp. I never liked the bucktooth solid end links on super jubilee's so decided to find a work around.
dP


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Does anyone know if the 7C46 movement would fit in the current Turtle case or is it only the 6309 that is interchangeable with some Tuna parts?

Maybe Notle can chime in as I remember him having some hybrid version..

Thanks!


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Always regretted selling my 777's when I had them. So I am delighted at today's arrival the SBDY015, love a bit of kanji.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)

View attachment 15784919
View attachment 15784920
View attachment 15784921


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)

Donerix said:


>


Cool rubber strap, what brand is it?


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

johncomer said:


> Cool rubber strap, what brand is it?


It's the rubber nato strap from Bonetto Cinturini. Available on amazon and ebay


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Donerix said:


> It's the rubber nato strap from Bonetto Cinturini. Available on amazon and ebay


Looks cool. Did you cut the 'extra' piece off yours or does it come in a version without. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

My latest, 1979ish. Love this thing!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Donerix said:


> It's the rubber nato strap from Bonetto Cinturini. Available on amazon and ebay


Those BC rubber nato straps are ridiculously comfortable.
dP


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> Looks cool. Did you cut the 'extra' piece off yours or does it come in a version without. Thanks in advance.


The keeper strap is detachable. Between the ability to go with or without the keeper strap, choice of hardware finish, choice of color, and competitive price point, these are hard to beat.
dP


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> The keeper strap is detachable. Between the ability to go with or without the keeper strap, choice of hardware finish, choice of color, and competitive price point, these are hard to beat.
> dP


Woah - detachable?! Sounds great. Thanks for the tip, might be time to try one.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Snaggletooth said:


> Woah - detachable?! Sounds great. Thanks for the tip, might be time to try one.
> View attachment 15787822


Yeah, baby!!
dP


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Looks cool. Did you cut the 'extra' piece off yours or does it come in a version without. Thanks in advance.


The extra piece is held on by spring bars and you can just switch out the middle metal keeper for the one on the end of the extra piece and then you have a single pass strap (which I prefer over the standard nato style)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Mini Turtle Friday


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I just smoked my seven year old at gin...boom!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Are babies allowed in here?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey, I have the same combo in blue. I have also removed the extra keeper, much better fit with single layer strap. 



Donerix said:


>












Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

I find myself grabbing this SteelDive 6105 homage an awful lot, even over my Seiko's many times. The fit is one of the best I've had for my 7.5 inch wrist shape. Think I'll pick up another in blue.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

First Doxa, now Sinn. What's next mod? ?



Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 15795500


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Fantasio said:


> First Doxa, now Sinn. What's next mod? 😆


Maybe Seiko. To be extra "meta" about it...
Seiko modd'ed to look like a Seiko 5 💩


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

Anyone have a photo of a 777 on a bund? Just curious what that looks like.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Turtle "Sea Grapes"










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Anytime I remove the bezel I love how it looks... just me?

Starting a few mods. 3rd Turtle I've owned.. I'll be keeping this one around this time lol.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i think they look good with a 'pilot' bezel, but no bezel? too unrefined, too er, incomplete. 

i suppose if it was machined without the click ring track/holes, etc.... maybe? haha.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Playing with the phone camera









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> It's a super jubilee of unknown origin, w/ SKX OEM end links [I Dremel'd to fit], and a Strapcode clasp. I never liked the bucktooth solid end links on super jubilee's so decided to find a work around.
> dP
> View attachment 15780618
> 
> ...


Not generally a big fan of Jubilees but that looks like a very well-engineered bracelet.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I bought this watch a year ago, and I have always liked it, especially on this nato strap! However, it always ran fast which prevented me from enjoying it...so I stopped wearing it.

I just picked it up from the watchmaker this morning when he opened, and I am happy to have it back on the wrist. Thus far it has only gained almost one second! I will be wearing it the next few days to see how it does...so far so good!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Seiko is the answer!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Mini Turtle


----------



## WindyCityWatch (Dec 24, 2019)

Older photo, but I'm struggling to pick a fitted bracelet for my Save the Ocean turtle. I'm stuck between an Uncle Seiko Razor Wire or Beads of rice. The good news is, I have SKX and Sammy, so I could buy the swappable links for whichever bracelet I choose for this... (show on straight end link BoR)

Thoughts?


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

Just picked up this new srpd43 and wow it's stunning in person.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

AndrwTNT said:


> Anytime I remove the bezel I love how it looks... just me?
> 
> Starting a few mods. 3rd Turtle I've owned.. I'll be keeping this one around this time lol.
> 
> ...


Whenever I remove the bezel, I strap it on and take some pictures before putting the bezel back on.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

JDCfour said:


> Mini Turtle


What's the strap?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

A slightly different iteration of the Turtle theme, using an ETA no-lume dial, to "not fight with" and better show off, the lumed bezel


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> i think they look good with a 'pilot' bezel, but no bezel? too unrefined, too er, incomplete.
> 
> i suppose if it was machined without the click ring track/holes, etc.... maybe? haha.


Ya I agree, I think that's what I sort of mean about liking it lol. A smooth pilot bezel would be best if it were a permanent mod. If that recessed track and click spring holes were gone it would look awesome too lol.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## roppongiexpress (Jun 20, 2020)

Just landed here...great thread!


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

Sunset with the original last night...YaY!


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

The new friend of the Spirit.


----------



## mcw53 (Jan 3, 2009)

NM156 said:


> Finally found the 5 ring NATO I've looking for..


Nice! I've got an STO Turtle inbound and have been digging thru this tread looking for straps that appeal to me. This is exactly what I was looking for. Well, not exactly. I just ordered the 3-Ring Zulu version of this strap (NATO3R-7-SS) from Island Watch. Now I have to decide between the BC 284 and the US GL831.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Playing angles with the anthracite dial










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mcw53 (Jan 3, 2009)

My Save The Ocean Turtle came in yesterday. First time I've actually seen the watch in person; what a beautiful dial. I think I got a good one; perfect alignment and +/- 0 spd after 24 hours.


----------



## hmf_001 (May 16, 2019)




----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)

Came in today from Bezel House, I'm very pleased ?


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

mcw53 said:


> Nice! I've got an STO Turtle inbound and have been digging thru this tread looking for straps that appeal to me. This is exactly what I was looking for. Well, not exactly. I just ordered the 3-Ring Zulu version of this strap (NATO3R-7-SS) from Island Watch. Now I have to decide between the BC 284 and the US GL831.
> View attachment 15810582


Gotta be the GL831 for a Turtle. US is even offerering them in different colors & textures now.


----------



## mcw53 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, I've pretty much decided on the US GL831. I've got the BC 284 on several watches and am generally happy with them, but I thought I'd try something new. There's not a lot of difference between them cosmetically. Has anyone tried the GL831 strap with the "Irezumi" tattoo pattern?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'll play
only the movement is genuine
But the turtle vibes remain 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Keeping amazing time since it's visit to the watchmaker...within 2 spd.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Dropped the kids off at school, and soon I will be cleaning out the garage...so I slipped on the beater turtle! After garage is good to go, I think it will be Tuna Time (probably the SBBN047, which is ridiculously comfortable on the wrist)!

Vr

Matt


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Pro Diver said:


> I wonder if in 20 years or so, assuming WUS will still be here, that people will resurrect these Turtle threads wanting to know how these watches sold for so little money.


Well, we did not have to wait 20 years for that


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

A little bay time with my folks in Annapolis...

Maybe this isn't the place for this, but for me, this picture kind of symbolizes why I love watches. We visited my parents, ate lunch, played at the beach, and then my dad and I smoked a cigar on their porch. He has a pepsi SKX, obviously I have the turtle. Its one of the many things we share. Its not about the watches per se, its about the memories that you can attach to them. Its doubtful I'll soon forget my daughters splashing in the bay, my dad b!tching about (something?), my mom gossiping to my wife, all the while our seikos were ticking along, and all was right in the world.










100% posed picture specifically to post in this thread


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Love this blue dial


----------



## Blainemnman (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Got this back from my local service centre awhile back, after it got water damaged. Complete overhaul, including dial, hands and movement. Did a power reserve test and got a full 44,5 hours. Running 4,5 spd.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Not for the purists...
Messed with some 6105 "Willard" clones


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Not for the purists...
> Messed with some 6105 "Willard" clones
> 
> View attachment 15845584
> ...


Both looking great 
The case is interesting with that asymmetrical aspect 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Got a navy Crafter-blue in the mail today, sow it had be teamed up with the turtle  right away.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

STO in the PVD version.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jeffjcc (Mar 23, 2013)

MOD with black Day/Date. Love it. Tottally changes the watch.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## piktor (Mar 25, 2011)

stygianloon said:


> Dropped the kids off at school, and soon I will be cleaning out the garage...so I slipped on the beater turtle! After garage is good to go, I think it will be Tuna Time (probably the SBBN047, which is ridiculously comfortable on the wrist)!
> 
> Vr
> 
> ...





stygianloon said:


> Dropped the kids off at school, and soon I will be cleaning out the garage...so I slipped on the beater turtle! After garage is good to go, I think it will be Tuna Time (probably the SBBN047, which is ridiculously comfortable on the wrist)!
> 
> Vr
> 
> ...


That's a great beater! Black/blue Save the Ocean?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRP789K1


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

piktor said:


> That's a great beater! Black/blue Save the Ocean?


Thanks!

No, standard Turtle that was completely blacked out as an aftermarket mod.

Vr

Matt


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

alex79 said:


> View attachment 15853818
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Please tell us more about this spectacular Turtle!


----------



## Johnboy0103 (Jun 25, 2017)

Just sent back a King Turtle Save the Ocean, cyclops is bloody awful.
Have a standard SPRD21K1 incoming tomorrow and a Darth SBDY041 in airmail somewhere


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Diver Dan said:


> Please tell us more about this spectacular Turtle!


It's a complete build, only the case back and the movement are oem.

Case, bezel, crown and crystal from CT.
The bezel action is smoother with this configuration 
MM 300 meteor dial and hands.
Lumed cermanic insert and lumed chapter ring.
Strapped on an isofrane.









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

alex79 said:


> It's a complete build, only the case back and the movement are oem.
> 
> Case, bezel, crown and crystal from CT.
> The bezel action is smoother with this configuration
> ...


Now that's more like I would design a "King Turtle" to be. Well modded ?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Diver Dan said:


> Now that's more like I would design a "King Turtle" to be. Well modded


Thanks bud 
It's a space turtle on steroids 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15859502


What type of strap ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Galaga said:


> What type of strap ?












I have a few, check them out they are really comfortable and good value.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Preschool Pick Up!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


I think the anthracite is up there with the best turtle ever released. Mine is arriving from Gnomon tomorrow.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm looking for a blue rubber strap for a PADI that's identical to the black one found on the SRP777. 

Suggestions, or does someone have one to sell?


----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)

Dec1968 said:


> I'm looking for a blue rubber strap for a PADI that's identical to the black one found on the SRP777.
> 
> Suggestions, or does someone have one to sell?


Google: R038011J0 
I hope this is what you are looking for.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I think the anthracite is up there with the best turtle ever released. Mine is arriving from Gnomon tomorrow.


Agreed


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Doublebass said:


> Google: R038011J0
> I hope this is what you are looking for.


That's the one. Thanks!


----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)

Doublebass said:


> Probably also a good match with the Padi or other turtles with blue in the dial.


I have the same strap...


----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)

Doublebass said:


> I really like this combo! Seiko rubber oem strap but dark blue.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Daddy is getting robbed in broad daylight 😂


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I think the anthracite is up there with the best turtle ever released. Mine is arriving from Gnomon tomorrow.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

They are all wonderful.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Trying to decide which one for today, the Great White or the Anthracite?


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

PADI for me today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


>


Congrats! My bracelet is still in the box unworn & un-sized. I keep in mostly on Natos, rubber, or canvas.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Congrats! My bracelet is still in the box unworn & un-sized. I keep in mostly on Natos, rubber, or canvas.


Thanks mate. Yeah I don't think I'll be using the bracelet either.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm getting an itch for another Turtle to join (or possibly replace) my PADI. Can't decide which one to get. I'm liking that anthracite one, the 773, 775 and 777. Not easy to land on one. I used to own the STO Turtle which was nice but ended up flipping it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Thursday turtle!
















Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

tymezone said:


> View attachment 15831361


stunning photo!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

new to me .. strapcode engineer .. doubles the weight but still comfy 
















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Seiko PADI Turtle*

*


  




*


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

This was blacked out Turtle was running at +15-17 seconds per day, and I couldn't handle it being that inaccurate. So I spent $75 to have a local watchmaker service it. He did a couple things, but all I could understand was that he regulated it, and replaced the mainspring. It has been running fabulously since getting it back.

I think I mentioned it before, but I am just so happy to report it has run at -2 seconds over the last 34 hours...some of the best money I have spent on my little watch hobby, because I get to keep a watch I really like!

Vr

Matt


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnboy0103 (Jun 25, 2017)

My recent JDM purchase, love this thing.
Strap is naff and I'm waiting on thinner springbars for my tropic rubber strap.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Jubilee turtle 🐢💨


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Bracelet arrived

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Can the OEM Seiko turtle bezel with ceramic insert be purchased anywhere?


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

STO in PVD.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

ck13 said:


> Bracelet arrived
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This looks great on the oyster. Very clean, classic looking. Uncle Seiko or Strapcode? Nice choice! How are enjoying the King Turtle? Comparable to an SRP Turtle?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

This thread needs some vintage love. 6309 on the US OD GL831.










Just let go of my SBDY015 JDM on the far right. Hanging on to the rest for now.










Have a great weekend guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Always wanted to try one so I ordered this today


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Perfect...Comfortable...Knock Around Watch that keeps amazing time! 









I will figure out the coffee situation here shortly....


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Enjoying the morning.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Shark-sandwich (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15885229


That's just magical looking


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> This looks great on the oyster. Very clean, classic looking. Uncle Seiko or Strapcode? Nice choice! How are enjoying the King Turtle? Comparable to an SRP Turtle?


I'm definitely enjoying it on the strap code oyster bracelet. This is my favourite variant of the king line. The dial and bezel are awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

My modded Turtle STO.










Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

ck13 said:


> I'm definitely enjoying it on the strap code oyster bracelet. This is my favourite variant of the king line. The dial and bezel are awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Strapcode is en route right now. I've done way too much thinking about it and finally chose it over the OEM. I like the way their robust bracelets look and feel. Looks fantastic on yours.


----------



## william provence (Mar 8, 2006)

My new Turtle. Sprc23


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just in. Really nice piece. Now waiting on a green rubber strap for it. Stock strap is way too long for me.

Sam approves.


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

777 on an Uncle Seiko waffle.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Thinking this is a killer combo with the new Strapcode beads-of-rice bracelet.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

mitchjrj said:


> Thinking this is a killer combo with the new Strapcode beads-of-rice bracelet.


Wow! Very Doxa. What reference is that turtle, or is it a mod?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Styles *****ley said:


> Wow! Very Doxa. What reference is that turtle, or is it a mod?


No&#8230;limited edition Dawn Grey. Was a regional release for the UK.


----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The King Turtle is really cool. Way nicer than a Sumo actually. The case is well done, the bezel insert is great, the design of the bezel makes it easy to grip and looks very nice. The dial is super cool and of course the color as well.

A real winner by Seiko.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

SRPC23J on new Timelee Jubilee with solid endlinks.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Wearing the S.T.O steel modded Turtle 




























Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15906135


I like that color. I have not seen that combo before. Is it brand new?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Usually tardy said:


> I like that color. I have not seen that combo before. Is it brand new?


No, but in like-new condition. It's a Limited Edition from 2017, the SRPB01.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Hello alI. I just received my new turtle. Very comfortable. I've had a number of seiko divers over the last 30 odd years, but so far this is my favorite. I did not know before I started lurking here, what my wrist size was. ? It's 7.25 if it's any reference. I happened to be screwing around, and weighed it with the rubber strap. It weighed 123 grams. The Mondale Railroad Watch I've been wearing weighs 39 grams&#8230;an iPhone weighs 244. I now have it on a NATO strap, I had already, which I personally prefer. Also, it's my first watch with pre-drilled lugs, Last month had no idea about them, either. They work very slick. I've been wear the watch non stop for 3 days, and seems to be keeping great time. I see people ceramic bezels and now I notice how much shiney they are! I shouldn't be envious, they resist character scratches ?Thats the cat that came with the place.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Usually tardy said:


> Hello alI. I just received my new turtle. Very comfortable. I've had a number of seiko divers over the last 30 odd years, but so far this is my favorite. I did not know before I started lurking here, what my wrist size was. ? It's 7.25 if it's any reference. I happened to be screwing around, and weighed it with the rubber strap. It weighed 123 grams. The Mondale Railroad Watch I've been wearing weighs 39 grams&#8230;an iPhone weighs 244. I now have it on a NATO strap, I had already, which I personally prefer. Also, it's my first watch with pre-drilled lugs, Last month had no idea about them, either. They work very slick. I've been wear the watch non stop for 3 days, and seems to be keeping great time. I see people ceramic bezels and now I notice how much shiney they are! I shouldn't be envious, they resist character scratches ?Thats the cat that came with the place.
> View attachment 15906255





Usually tardy said:


> Hello alI. I just received my new turtle. Very comfortable. I've had a number of seiko divers over the last 30 odd years, but so far this is my favorite. I did not know before I started lurking here, what my wrist size was. ? It's 7.25 if it's any reference. I happened to be screwing around, and weighed it with the rubber strap. It weighed 123 grams. The Mondale Railroad Watch I've been wearing weighs 39 grams&#8230;an iPhone weighs 244. I now have it on a NATO strap, I had already, which I personally prefer. Also, it's my first watch with pre-drilled lugs, Last month had no idea about them, either. They work very slick. I've been wear the watch non stop for 3 days, and seems to be keeping great time. I see people ceramic bezels and now I notice how much shiney they are! I shouldn't be envious, they resist character scratches ?Thats the cat that came with the place.
> View attachment 15906255











Here it is, on the grey NATO. It seems to look green in the photo. One other thing, I've always thought I had small wrists, apparently I have very flat wrists. It definitely sits flat. Cheers ?


bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15898589


I think that Pepsi Turtle is cool looking. The red and blue in the chapter rings really make it come alive. The blue on the dial is great too. Damn. Wish I didn't get the boring black one ?


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Time Seller said:


> No, but in like-new condition. It's a Limited Edition from 2017, the SRPB01.


Very cool. Wear it in good health. ✌


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Usually tardy said:


> Very cool. Wear it in good health. ✌


Thanks!


----------



## North Straps (May 20, 2021)

They are such wearable watches, the only thing wrong with them them is all the different variations so it's impossible to have just the one!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Just felt like a Turtle day out of the blue!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)

My SKX779, love it.


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

Great news for all you fellow z199 bracelet fans: Uncle Seiko is apparently working on a v2.0 with solid end links and a milled clasp. Sounds ideal to me, as I loved the original 199 design’s comfort and aesthetic but found it just a little too lightweight for the Turtle’s heavy duty build.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Shark-sandwich (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Diver Dan said:


> Great news for all you fellow z199 bracelet fans: Uncle Seiko is apparently working on a v2.0 with solid end links and a milled clasp. Sounds ideal to me, as I loved the original 199 design's comfort and aesthetic but found it just a little too lightweight for the Turtle's heavy duty build.


Hopefully with female end links.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

mini


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Found a new buddy on the jobsite, and couldn't resist


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

I've modded my 777 - quite pleased with the end result.


----------



## Vicbitter (Mar 11, 2021)

Not to sound rude or anything, but shouldn't modded turtles be in the modded thread? 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Vicbitter said:


> Not to sound rude or anything, but shouldn't modded turtles be in the modded thread?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Not to sound rude or anything but you waited until page 599 to ask that ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Vicbitter said:


> Not to sound rude or anything, but shouldn't modded turtles be in the modded thread?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


They can post there fo sho, but no reason they shouldn't post here too ?

It's all ? ❤


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Vicbitter said:


> Not to sound rude or anything, but shouldn't modded turtles be in the modded thread?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Nah. Just because the crystal is now a double dome? The watch is still a Turtle. Welcome to the world of Seiko modding. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

SRPF77 on different turtle straps. Here is the hack - while I liked the wear of turtle on my 6.5 inch wrist, watch head appeared bigger with original manta ray straps since the strap drapes on the wrist. However with regular turtle straps, the watch looked better because of the wave design which stands outside of wrist giving more space for the watch head. Check these comparison pics - it may help people with smaller wrists like me.


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Hello all. Today I put the 4th strap on my 2 week old turtle! It's a Marathon. I'll say it's very comfortable and I really like it. I liked the softness of the original strap, but I was always put off by the wavy look they all have. Just my opinion. This here one is smooth! Like a pass thru, 3 ring Zulu strap.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

Just got this and I love it.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

hoss said:


> View attachment 15922498
> Just got this and I love it.


Hey welcome to the boring black turtle owners! 🤘 You should go get the orange version of the strap like i got on yellow! I have worn it constantly all this week! "It really punches outside its weight class! "😂


----------



## Nixapaneraiguy (Jun 5, 2021)

Just received my Turtle yesterday. Without a doubt my favorite Seiko (so far)...


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

Usually tardy said:


> Hey welcome to the boring black turtle owners! 🤘 You should go get the orange version of the strap like i got on yellow! I have worn it constantly all this week! "It really punches outside its weight class! "😂


I might look into a few straps for the SPR777 to have as extra backups. I currently have a few NATO straps that I purchased back a few years ago from BlueShark.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Nixapaneraiguy said:


> View attachment 15922527
> 
> View attachment 15922528
> 
> Just received my Turtle yesterday. Without a doubt my favorite Seiko (so far)...


I mistakenly gave my nephew my samurai pepsi. ? For the life of me. I can't decide which faces look better, the ones with the round indicas, or the rectangle indicas? What's your opinion, I've had both. I think they are both cool, but in their own way. Thanks for that side by side, by the way. Dou you by any chance have a size comparison from one of these seiko divers and a cough cough Bulova Lunar Pilot, perchance? Anyone? ?✌


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

hoss said:


> I might look into a few straps for the SPR777 to have as extra backups. I currently have a few NATO straps that I purchased back a few years ago from BlueShark.


Yea same here. While I got ya. I'm sure you get what you pay for, when it comes to silicon straps. Only sorta complaints, are the straps are SHORT for a 71/4 wrist. The buckle is right at the biter end of the strap. The keepers are right before the ends turn into point. I see peeps here have distressedX very worn in dark brown almost black leather bands that look really really cool, too. I like yellow maybe for the moment, let me say as many others have said, but the pre-drilled lug holes are really really nifty for me, thumb-fisted challenged. ✌


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

glass_citymd02 said:


> View attachment 15922376


There is some small part of me that regrets not getting that green grenade one like that. That color on the new 'spensive Col. Kurtz turtles are real real cool in my opinion. Nice watch ✌


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PBondurant0341 (Jan 17, 2021)

First automatic and first seiko! I've had it for about 3 months and it has yet to disappoint! Seiko "King Turtle" SRPE07


----------



## NKFlyer (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

PBondurant0341 said:


> First automatic and first seiko! I've had it for about 3 months and it has yet to disappoint! Seiko "King Turtle" SRPE07


Congrats on your first Seiko, guaranteed not going to be your last. Enjoy wearing it. You made a great first choice.


----------



## fafaforza (May 8, 2020)

NKFlyer said:


> View attachment 15925746


Wow that looks really good on this bracelet. You don't lose that sense of the stubbiness of the lugs.


----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

vanilla.coffee said:


> I've modded my 777 - quite pleased with the end result.
> View attachment 15919343


Your signature. Tubeway Army?


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

TalkingClock said:


> Your signature. Tubeway Army?


Indeed


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite in the woods










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

On the job site today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKFlyer (Jul 15, 2012)

fafaforza said:


> Wow that looks really good on this bracelet. You don't lose that sense of the stubbiness of the lugs.


Thanks! It's actually a cheap ebay find from China. I almost disposed of it because the endlinks had massive gaps/poor fit. But I was able to heavily tweak the endlinks to look acceptable, albeit still not perfect, but this was a low budget build.


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

Mesmerizing dial... you could watch it all day if not for the day/date window and those cyclops.. I can understand day/date window on tool watches but not on these beautiful dials..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Johnboy0103 (Jun 25, 2017)

My Darth Turtle on a Zuludiver padded tropic. Getting some hammock time on lunch break


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15928359


Am I crazy or do you keep posting the exact same photo on this thread??


----------



## Johnboy0103 (Jun 25, 2017)

I think I posted a similar one a couple of weeks back, defo not the same. Same watch, same hammock though. OK so I need to get my other turtle back out


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

Johnboy0103 said:


> I think I posted a similar one a couple of weeks back, defo not the same. Same watch, same hammock though. OK so I need to get my other turtle back out


I think he wasn't referring to you  Great shot and a great Turtle though!


----------



## ceylondeals (Dec 23, 2018)

My Seiko Turtle 6309-7040. All Original.


----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

ceylondeals said:


> View attachment 15931429
> 
> My Seiko Turtle 6309-7040. All Original.


Bezel insert looks aftermarket to me


----------



## stratg5 (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes it's big, but I love it anyways. Damn all those top down pictures they don't represent it well at all. Just received yesterday!


----------



## bigshoe83 (Aug 21, 2018)

Just got this one today, loving it so far!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

#UncleSeikoTropic


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15859520
> 
> 
> I have a few, check them out they are really comfortable and good value.


@bigclive2011 I wanted to ask the same, where did you find the no deco limits strap? I love the aesthetic, and just the visual reminder when doing dive planning! I have searched Amazon and Google, I can't seem to find it.

I'm a diver, hence my interest in the PADI turtle in the first place. Mine has been to the depths in the Philippines, Thailand, and Florida. ?


----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Bling!









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

The Dawn Grey









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Padi with a few tweaks 









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

The 23 #1971straps leather









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## NKFlyer (Jul 15, 2012)

Seems like I may have a problem... My turtles are starting to multiply!


----------



## JCMR (Jun 12, 2021)

Hello everyone, I am attaching a photo of recent acquisition. A Seiko King Turtle.
I've been wanting to buy a Seiko for a long time.
I have put an Artem strap on him and I am very happy
Greetings from Barcelona


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

waiting for Miller Time....


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Gone but not forgotten









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

23 on jubilee









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Dawn Grey on a Grey tropic. Wish there was a mid Grey option but this does make the dial pop









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazzSteiko (Nov 7, 2019)

Slightly distracted during bezel swap


----------



## bigmatt17073 (Oct 17, 2019)

6309-7049 from July 78', my birth Month and Year!


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Probably been asked before but can you swap the clasp on the OEM turtle bracelet? I've had one before and remember not liking the diving extension. Would like to put a standard clasp on with maybe three micro adjust holes. Failing that I'll go down the Strapcode route.

Here's mine currently on an GL831US&#8230;


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

ck13 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That cuff gives the Turtle a very workmanlike style with the robust bracelet.


----------



## mauserman (Feb 18, 2019)

Thought I would share my Turtle, not sure what year it's from.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

mauserman said:


> Thought I would share my Turtle, not sure what year it's from.
> View attachment 15944249


Checking that with a Seiko is actually pretty simple. On the back you will find a serial number. First digit is the year, second one is the month. Given your watch, would be late seventies, early eighties.

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

My turtle for today.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

I've been through a lot of straps on my 777 over the years: OEM rubber, Uncle Seiko waffle, Toxic Nato, Strapcode jubilee. But the instant I put this new Strapcode oyster on yesterday, I knew it was the winner. I had tried the OEM oyster on another turtle at a boutique when many advised me to get it over other aftermarket bracelets, but it just felt cheap to me (I'm hard on things). The Strapcode is hefty and really well machined. The clasp locks nicely and the end links fit perfectly. I understand that some don't like heavy watches so it may not be for everyone. But for me, it's absolutely perfect.


----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## horntk (Jan 3, 2012)

Turtle Day


----------



## Nixapaneraiguy (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Earlier this morning&#8230;good work out&#8230;turtle still running within one spd.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)

View attachment 15949305


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

oiljam said:


> Probably been asked before but can you swap the clasp on the OEM turtle bracelet? I've had one before and remember not liking the diving extension. Would like to put a standard clasp on with maybe three micro adjust holes. Failing that I'll go down the Strapcode route.
> 
> Here's mine currently on an GL831US&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 15941600


Yes, you can. I've used the generic clasps you can get from Strapcode on Seiko bracelets.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sea Grapes "Okinawa" Turtle










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

cjbiker said:


> Yes, you can. I've used the generic clasps you can get from Strapcode on Seiko bracelets.


Thank you. Think I might give the OEM bracelet another try then, I've seen one at a reasonable price.


----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)

STO on a strapcode


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

The 77&#8230;. The sea on my wrist!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing the Seiko Prospex Save the Ocean 2020 Manta Ray edition for Turtle Tuesday. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

tro_jan said:


> Sea Grapes "Okinawa" Turtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice is that crafter blue strap?


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Hello, all. I've had my black turtle now, for about 3 weeks and have had at least 3 of my old nato straps on 'er, and one purchased yellow silicone strap made from marathon which I did like.
But last night I put the original black silicone strap back on. Wow! The most comfortable one yet! Never cared for the look of the waves by the lugs. But I believe I don't care anymore. Great a strap, I think it's gonna stay on there for a while.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SRPE07J1 (minus the cyclops)


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

TimeDilation said:


> SRPE07J1 (minus the cyclops)
> View attachment 15955735


I see you too, has the stock strap on. Comfortable, isn't it? Did you try other ones, and go back to the original, or did you never take it off? Looks great with the blue dial!


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Usually tardy said:


> I see you too, has the stock strap on. Comfortable, isn't it? Did you try other ones, and go back to the original, or did you never take it off? Looks great with the blue dial!


Thanks, haven't taken it off yet. It's really comfortable! Might try a bracelet at some point, but the strap is a keeper for me too! ??


----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

Usually tardy said:


> Hello, all. I've had my black turtle now, for about 3 weeks and have had at least 3 of my old nato straps on 'er, and one purchased yellow silicone strap made from marathon which I did like.
> But last night I put the original black silicone strap back on. Wow! The most comfortable one yet! Never cared for the look of the waves by the lugs. But I believe I don't care anymore. Great a strap, I think it's gonna stay on there for a while.
> View attachment 15955703


It's true. It's a very, very comfortable strap. Just the right amount of "squish" vs tension.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Styles *****ley said:


> It's true. It's a very, very comfortable strap. Just the right amount of "squish" vs tension.


Perfect amount of squish! I don't seem to remember the old seiko divers being this comfortable!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Usually tardy said:


> Hello, all. I've had my black turtle now, for about 3 weeks and have had at least 3 of my old nato straps on 'er, and one purchased yellow silicone strap made from marathon which I did like.
> But last night I put the original black silicone strap back on. Wow! The most comfortable one yet! Never cared for the look of the waves by the lugs. But I believe I don't care anymore. Great a strap, I think it's gonna stay on there for a while.
> View attachment 15955703


Not sure your cat agrees!


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

konners said:


> Not sure your cat agrees!


That cat is wild! It came with the house. Absolutely refuses to come inside the house. So, she lives in the garage, where we give her a heating blanket on an old chair to enjoy. We feed her very well, but still I find sometimes twice daily, her gift to me of chipmunks, birds, and mice.
Here she is yesterday hanging out with a crotch-horn black tail. They sort of get along, as the deer doesn't chase her around anymore


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

konners said:


> Not sure your cat agrees!


...and to quickly address the pissed off looking cat, my bar is out in the garage, so, when I'm out there over serving myself late at night, "black cat" gets pissy that I'm cutting into her beauty sleep. "Enough already, don't you have a place to go, INSIDE the house, it's getting late !" ; )


----------



## AdamRay41 (Aug 25, 2019)

Just snagged a new strapcode for the turtle. Feel like this look makes it punch well above its price point. I'm debating on modding and adding a coin edge bezel as I just don't think the stock bezel fits the look.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Usually tardy said:


> That cat is wild! It came with the house. Absolutely refuses to come inside the house. So, she lives in the garage, where we give her a heating blanket on an old chair to enjoy. We feed her very well, but still I find sometimes twice daily, her gift to me of chipmunks, birds, and mice.
> Here she is yesterday hanging out with a crotch-horn black tail. They sort of get along, as the deer doesn't chase her around anymore
> View attachment 15956188


Haha brilliant! Kooky cat ya got yourself there!


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

konners said:


> Haha brilliant! Kooky cat ya got yourself there!


*pssssst. Black Cat don't dig being called kooky. ;-)


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

AdamRay41 said:


> Just snagged a new strapcode for the turtle. Feel like this look makes it punch well above its price point. I'm debating on modding and adding a coin edge bezel as I just don't think the stock bezel fits the look.
> View attachment 15956215


Right. Next thing you know you will have a double domed anti reflective crystal! Some where on here, there was one, with just a different colored second hand. Whole new look!


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Seiko Padi Turtle SRPA21K1 / SRPE99K1 Are these two identical watches apart from the model numbers


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

janzamon said:


>


Ain't those rubber straps comfortable?? They look great with that stainless steel buckle. Really ties it all together! Great watch !


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Happy Hump Day, all.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

janzamon said:


>


Had to do a double take! Something seemed strange, couldn't figure out what it was! It's the time and date! You are so FAR to the east of me! We are on the left side of the US, and it's mid morning, and you have daylight afternoon! Internet sure makes the planet seem much smaller...peace


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Usually tardy said:


> Ain't those rubber straps comfortable?? They look great with that stainless steel buckle. Really ties it all together! Great watch !


This is on the seiko dal1bp flatvent strap that I think is, after some hot water treatment, super comfortable and keeps the classic look, similar to the original 6309's. The original srp turtle strap is comfortable but don't like the thick look, the metal keeper is horrible as it does not stay in place and the strap material is so sticky it collects lots of lint. Also the stickyness means that if you brush the strap against anything while doing manual labour, chances are the strap end will slip out of the keeper.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

janzamon said:


> This is on the seiko dal1bp flatvent strap that I think is, after some hot water treatment, super comfortable and keeps the classic look, similar to the original 6309's. The original srp turtle strap is comfortable but don't like the thick look, the metal keeper is horrible as it does not stay in place and the strap material is so sticky it collects lots of lint. Also the stickyness means that if you brush the strap against anything while doing manual labour, chances are the strap end will slip out of the keeper.


Thanks for the info. I had to look that strap up, as I thought it must have been a typo! So far I'm lucky, as the buckle hasn't pissed me off yet....there is so many choices for watch bands I'm seeing. There have been so many interesting ones I've seen on eBay. The leather ones, of crazy textures and colors. Great that there is so many options!


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

I've had my Pepsi Turtle on a Strapcode endmill since I bought it about a year ago. Great band. Classic watch.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing the Seiko Prospex Save the Ocean 2018 "Whale" edition for Turtle Thursday!

It's a beautiful demonstration of Seiko's dial game for relatively affordable prices.

Sizing, fit, and comfort are like the standard turtle.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite grey on the last days of summer










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Gary Paul (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SRPE07J1 & friend


----------



## CadillacRich (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi colleagues. Looking for some mod parts for my turtle:
- sapphire crystal (flat or single dome - clear AR), coin edge bezel, lollipop seconds hand and coke bezel insert

Please recommend where to get them or feel free to contact me if you have some fs. CONUS shipping or EU shipping only. Tnx

Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

nseries73 said:


> View attachment 15961350
> 
> 
> View attachment 15961351


Is the book good? I am curious why we sleep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Pilotguy89 said:


> Is the book good? I am curious why we sleep.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's an interesting book, I haven't completed reading it but I can recommend it to others for sure.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## djwoblely (Nov 15, 2011)

King Ninja turtle


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

🐠


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

C'mon England&#8230;.cracking result!!!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## alleged (Oct 10, 2010)

Purchased on sale at Macy's for $356 (I think it was a mistake, but I jumped at the price) It's running about -1 second per day over the last three days!


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

Congratulations. If you are interested in adding a high quality bracelet to that piece, Long Island Watch sells a bracelet for $60 with a better clasp than the original.


----------



## alleged (Oct 10, 2010)

klatu said:


> Congratulations. If you are interested in adding a high quality bracelet to that piece, Long Island Watch sells a bracelet for $60 with a better clasp than the original.


Just ordered it!


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

I didn't know that Made in Japan PADI has China case.  Oh well....I hope that movement is Japan made, so it says.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

The movement says Japan, not made in Japan. It's probably China as well.
dP


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

Dan Pierce said:


> The movement says Japan, not made in Japan. It's probably China as well.
> dP


So only dial is Made in Japan


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Don't feel bad @nikola0406. Seiko started casing their cushion cased divers in China in the early 80's, so there are many others like that one.


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

Condor97 said:


> Don't feel bad @nikola0406. Seiko started casing their cushion cased divers in China in the early 80's, so there are many others like that one.


I don't feel bad, it is superb watch. I see now that new "Willard" has the same "issue".


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

nikola0406 said:


> So only dial is Made in Japan


Very doubtful. The Japan label is legal designation, but not sure how they determine it's use. 
dP


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

Dan Pierce said:


> Very doubtful. The Japan label is legal designation, but not sure how they determine it's use.
> dP


I know. It's a silly game from Seiko.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

nikola0406 said:


> I don't feel bad, it is superb watch. I see now that new "Willard" has the same "issue".


Wow, never thought about that before. A $1400 watch cased in China? I knew Seiko was getting ridiculous with their pricing, but this could be the pinnacle of insaneness.


----------



## canary301 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

Watchout63 said:


> Wow, never thought about that before. A $1400 watch cased in China? I knew Seiko was getting ridiculous with their pricing, but this could be the pinnacle of insaneness.


Yes. And not just cased in China. I guess it is the same story as with Turtle. It's a shame.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ash_Lai (Jul 5, 2021)

Lou P said:


> Hi Turtle fans,
> 
> Thought I'd share the latest update of my compilation. Since 3 months ago, I've added the Manta Ray. Decided to break up SRPD46 and SRPD50, not because of the strap/bracelet difference, but because I've confirmed the case backs are different. SE vs LE of 1000 respectively.
> Also tried to standardize the image styles (sometimes Seiko publishes more than one).
> ...


Hi Lou! There's a new model SRPG19, and I really want to make a compilation like yours, but I found it really hard to find those limited models' pics with high resolution. So I'm just wondering if you can share your pics to me? Thank you very much!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Turtle in the Garden


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Day

dark chocolate, black watches and dark coffee ...
... I hope there is no black Wednesday today


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## djwoblely (Nov 15, 2011)

I was able to score a strapcode bracelet from a fellow member so I let the 🐢 swim


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko 6309-7040 from 1978. Normally wear this with a rubber strap, but had a spontaneous inkling for a khaki green ZULU.


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi all,

@Ash_Lai 's question prodded me to post an update to the Turtle compilation. Besides the new Dark Manta and PADI models I've added new images for the 773/775/777/779/A21/C23/C25 updates because the backs are marked differently. They went from "Air Divers 200M" to "Divers Watch 200M" (although I haven't verified that on all of them yet). To me that makes them different enough to warrant their own spots in the line-up, even though I presume they look the same from the dial side. Also added the Caribbean model which I had missed initially. Couple of other minor clean-ups, but that's it. Sorry, no baby or land turtles. 

Thanks and enjoy,

-Lou


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

gshock626 said:


>


Ok, talk me through this one! It's stunning

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

stampy1 said:


> Ok, talk me through this one! It's stunning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a SRP777 with patina treatment on the hands, indices, and day/date wheels. A lumed ceramic bezel insert from DLW Watches, and a coin edge bezel from namokiMODS.


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Looks gold? Is a s/s case yeah?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Lou P said:


> Hi all,
> 
> @Ash_Lai 's question prodded me to post an update to the Turtle compilation. Besides the new Dark Manta and PADI models I've added new images for the 773/775/777/779/A21/C23/C25 updates because the backs are marked differently. They went from "Air Divers 200M" to "Divers Watch 200M" (although I haven't verified that on all of them yet). To me that makes them different enough to warrant their own spots in the line-up, even though I presume they look the same from the dial side. Also added the Caribbean model which I had missed initially. Couple of other minor clean-ups, but that's it. Sorry, no baby or land turtles.
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing this. Always great to have.


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Wow. Classy bezel!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

stampy1 said:


> Looks gold? Is a s/s case yeah?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Yes it's ss. That's just the sun's reflection as I took it near a window.


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## route11 (Apr 13, 2011)

Lou P said:


> Hi all,
> 
> @Ash_Lai 's question prodded me to post an update to the Turtle compilation. Besides the new Dark Manta and PADI models I've added new images for the 773/775/777/779/A21/C23/C25 updates because the backs are marked differently. They went from "Air Divers 200M" to "Divers Watch 200M" (although I haven't verified that on all of them yet). To me that makes them different enough to warrant their own spots in the line-up, even though I presume they look the same from the dial side. Also added the Caribbean model which I had missed initially. Couple of other minor clean-ups, but that's it. Sorry, no baby or land turtles.
> 
> ...


This is excellent job. I am thrilled to see this update as a Turtle fan. Thank you for your effort！


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Diver Dan said:


> Wow. Classy bezel!


Thanks 

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I don’t think you can be a proper Seiko connoisseur without a few turtles.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

This is the watch I bought my brother in law. He just text me a pic of it. Glad to see it's being used.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Turtle Diver from 1981










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

johncomer said:


> View attachment 16002141


Cool Uncle Seiko strap!!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)

stampy1 said:


> Cool Uncle Seiko strap!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Thanks, it`s very comfortable too!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

My Wife purchased this Turtle Padi for me as a surprise Birthday Gift, I know for a fact she wouldn't know anything about Seiko alignment issues .
I think she done rather well ,or was just lucky.


----------



## Ckviking72 (Dec 7, 2020)

Just picked up a great white and am trying to decide which strap to go with. A ritchie silicone or a strapcode bandoleer...
















Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## LCCHOU (Apr 16, 2021)

My first turtle








And then the second, third and fourth..

















Just can't get enough it.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

In a couple days, i'm going to have Shadowwatchmaker rework one of my Turtle mods, and mildly mod my SRPE King Turtle as well. more of the same from me; subtle changes some don't even notice. one mod is actually sort of an un-mod =)

edit: and one is going to be noticeable lol. and my upcoming schedule sucked so bad that i pushed up my timetable and did this a day earlier than i planned.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

LCCHOU said:


> My first turtle
> View attachment 16005755
> 
> And then the second, third and fourth..
> ...


You're not the only one that can't get enough of Seiko Turtles. I just purchased 22 brand new Turtles in the last 2 months. I got more than one with the same colored dial. I purchased a few PADI Turtles, a few srp777's with the black dial, a few srp779's with the Pepsi bezel, a few with the shiny blue/black dial, the save the ocean king turtle with the dark dial and the save the ocean king turtle with bright blue dial and a few with the grey anthracite dial. They all amount up to a total of 22 Turtles. Talk about having an obsession with Turtles.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Stopsign32v (Oct 6, 2018)

LCCHOU said:


> View attachment 16005759
> 
> Just can't get enough it.


Which one is this?


----------



## LCCHOU (Apr 16, 2021)

Stopsign32v said:


> Which one is this?


SRPD48


----------



## Stopsign32v (Oct 6, 2018)

Didn't notice the gold at first 

Would it be possible to get just the dial?


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SWMBO Certainly got this surprise present bang on


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## LCCHOU (Apr 16, 2021)

My little fellows


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)

Ther


LCCHOU said:


> My little fellows
> View attachment 16014027


Nice collection, there's room for one more


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just got an off-brand blue rubber strap on the PADI. Looks marvelous.


----------



## neatokino (Aug 1, 2009)

My latest 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

modded and re-modded:


























basically, stock SRPE got the crystal and black/day date from my 775, and the 775 got the crystal and white day/date from the SRPE; and had them both swapped to Kanji. first mod for the SRPE and third big change to the 775 (in ~6 years or so).


----------



## LCCHOU (Apr 16, 2021)

johncomer said:


> Ther
> Nice collection, there's room for one more


Thanks
I'm searching for a never worn SRPD01 the dawn grey. ?


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

1970


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaine (Apr 18, 2006)

Meet Mr"RL"  well loved all original all wabi'ed with rough etched initials at the 5 o'clock lug. This must have been a very special watch for someone. Runs incredible, pressure tested and I swim with it all the time. It's on an Uncle Seiko GL831. Extremely comfortable.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Lou P said:


> Hi all,
> 
> @Ash_Lai 's question prodded me to post an update to the Turtle compilation. Besides the new Dark Manta and PADI models I've added new images for the 773/775/777/779/A21/C23/C25 updates because the backs are marked differently. They went from "Air Divers 200M" to "Divers Watch 200M" (although I haven't verified that on all of them yet). To me that makes them different enough to warrant their own spots in the line-up, even though I presume they look the same from the dial side. Also added the Caribbean model which I had missed initially. Couple of other minor clean-ups, but that's it. Sorry, no baby or land turtles.
> 
> ...


I complete see why people try to "collect the whole set", now. No matter how cool your (mine), srp777 is, it's easy to see how, just one more turtle, with a different color will round out the collection!
They are all cool in their own way. I'm sure some of the unique color ones might be a challenge to find.
No complaints with mine, just got back from Maui,it never came off the wrist, and we were in water more then we were out.
Completely satisfied so far with my purchase.
That said, that "Sea Grape, and Blue Lagoon" are very unique!


LCCHOU said:


> My first turtle
> View attachment 16005755
> 
> And then the second, third and fourth..
> ...


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

LCCHOU said:


> My first turtle
> View attachment 16005755
> 
> And then the second, third and fourth..
> ...


I really dig the second hand that the Cap'n Willard has! Kinda sorta wish the Turtles had those&#8230;
excellent choices on the colors..if I had to do it all over, it'd be a battle royal competition with some of the different schemes I've seen here..not that I'm complaining, mind you, about having a 'boring black 777'.&#8230;


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Turtle in it's habitat


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## pichi826 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Yea yea, you will all have to trust me, I'm wore my turtle for a week in Hawaii. Even saw a gigantic sea turtle, up close in person. Photo? You ask...? It's all in my head. Well, it's hard to see, but I'm wearing my srp777 in this photo!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I picked up the SRP773 and 775 a couple months back. Think I'll keep these as a nice contrasting pair and flip my PADI.


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SLA051J


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

trameline said:


> SLA051J
> View attachment 16025685


All hail the the new special one!

looking good! The rendering didn't do it justice.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 16023626


@timetellinnoob this is AWESOME!!! Definitely the most amazing turtle I've ever seen. I'm in love

@Seiko please, what are you waiting for?

My Padi Mod got jealous


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Still the Turtle @ the beach


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

rc2300156 said:


> @timetellinnoob this is AWESOME!!! Definitely the most amazing turtle I've ever seen. I'm in love
> 
> @Seiko please, what are you waiting for?
> 
> ...


thanks! i had it done (i should get the gear to do this stuff and practice), but basically only had the crystal and the day/date changed. super simple but i feel it also changes the watch a bit.

i had the crystal with the date magnifier put on another turtle; i don't hate it, but after wanting to switch the day/date to black, it made a certain amount of sense to change the date magnifier out too.


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

Was runnin' through a Macys at lunch today. Couldn't resist stopping and laying down the 40 year old next to a young 'un! No purchase made though.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16029282


 a month ago, I had no ideas what a domed crystal was, and I can tell right away, that's one right there! 
Is it one of the double done ones? First I've seen a photo like yours, it almost has the look, like a normal crystal looks, when you view it from the side in water ?
I like the coin side bezel too. Great watch. I dig the second hands on the Williard, wish the turtle had those. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Usually tardy said:


> a month ago, I had no ideas what a domed crystal was, and I can tell right away, that's one right there!
> Is it one of the double done ones? First I've seen a photo like yours, it almost has the look, like a normal crystal looks, when you view it from the side in water ?
> I like the coin side bezel too. Great watch. I dig the second hands on the Williard, wish the turtle had those. Wear it in good health!


Thanks for the kind words.

It's a Crystal Times "Mother of All Domes", riding about 9mm proud of the case. Really difficult to photograph without glare interfering from somewhere. It also magnifies the dial which allows reading the date a bit easier.
dP


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> It's a Crystal Times "Mother of All Domes", riding about 9mm proud of the case. Really difficult to photograph without glare interfering from somewhere. It also magnifies the dial which allows reading the date a bit easier.
> dP
> ...


Wow Dan! Looks cool!! At first tho, was it, "hmmmmm, did I over dome??" You know how you get used to something a certain way, then you make a small change, and then it seems bigger then you realized ? I got my teeth cleaned yesterday, yea yea I missed the last appointment because of bad bad fires here in the west, and kinda forgot to reschedule&#8230;.I didn't think my chompers were that plaqued, but today feels like a HUGE difference, lol. Kinda like that.
I really also like the bezel. Almost slims it down some ?
The dome makes the date easier to read you say&#8230;.hmmmm man, I have got to wear reading glasses all the time now, that's a huge plus!
"Mother of all domes", love it!
Cheers, Dan
-Mark


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Lou P said:


> Was runnin' through a Macys at lunch today. Couldn't resist stopping and laying down the 40 year old next to a young 'un! No purchase made though.
> View attachment 16028425





Lou P said:


> Was runnin' through a Macys at lunch today.  Couldn't resist stopping and laying down the 40 year old next to a young 'un! No purchase made though.
> View attachment 16028425





Lou P said:


> Was runnin' through a Macys at lunch today. Couldn't resist stopping and laying down the 40 year old next to a young 'un! No purchase made though.
> View attachment 16028425


Good call, Lou!

There ain't no way, that watch of yours could ever be replaced by a new one. You can't BUY, patina and character like yours has&#8230;

We should go into business together, buy a cement mixer with gravel in it, to have people pay us to add character and battle scars to make watches look more interesting&#8230;

They sell new jeans with holes in thwhy not?


----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Usually tardy said:


> Wow Dan! Looks cool!! At first tho, was it, "hmmmmm, did I over dome??" You know how you get used to something a certain way, then you make a small change, and then it seems bigger then you realized ? I got my teeth cleaned yesterday, yea yea I missed the last appointment because of bad bad fires here in the west, and kinda forgot to reschedule&#8230;.I didn't think my chompers were that plaqued, but today feels like a HUGE difference, lol. Kinda like that.
> I really also like the bezel. Almost slims it down some ?
> The dome makes the date easier to read you say&#8230;.hmmmm man, I have got to wear reading glasses all the time now, that's a huge plus!
> "Mother of all domes", love it!
> ...


Thanks again.

I bought it purposely because it was the largest dome I could find. Ironically, you can hardly even tell the dome is that exaggerated when worn. You have to look at it from the side to even take much notice. The pics make it look more pronounced.
dP


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> I bought it purposely because it was the largest dome I could find. Ironically, you can hardly even tell the dome is that exaggerated when worn. You have to look at it from the side to even take much notice. The pics make it look more pronounced.
> dP


Not that you need my opinion, but I think it's cool as hell. 
thank you for sharing this with us.

While I have you, I might have missed It, but who did the work for you?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Usually tardy said:


> Not that you need my opinion, but I think it's cool as hell.
> thank you for sharing this with us.
> 
> While I have you, I might have missed It, but who did the work for you?


I do the work myself. Modding has become a addicting hobby, but it sure is fun.

And I forgot to respond to your comment about the polished coin edge bezel. It's also from Crystal Times. Due to the top bevel it does appear a bit more slender. It fit perfectly and I always remove the click spring so it's bidirectional.The bezel gasket keeps snug and it never moves unintentionally. 
dP


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

This has become a favourite.


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Enjoyed every minute of it


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> I do the work myself. Modding has become a addicting hobby, but it sure is fun.
> 
> And I forgot to respond to your comment about the polished coin edge bezel. It's also from Crystal Times. Due to the top bevel it does appear a bit more slender. It fit perfectly and I always remove the click spring so it's bidirectional.The bezel gasket keeps snug and it never moves unintentionally.
> dP


Hats off to you, that's impressive. Long ago, I was super into bicycles, and was constantly messing with all sorts of them.
Watch internals are so small!! Eyesight would most certainly be a challenge, and limite pd coffee for sure! Plus we got cats that would love to play with wheel springs or forgot what they are called&#8230;anyways, all adds up to a bad idea!
I watched a few YouTube videos on how mechanical watches work. Fascinating.
I couldn't find the exploded view I was looking for. But some of those 3 speed rear hubs were packed with parts.
Little machines !


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Usually tardy said:


> View attachment 16030847
> View attachment 16030847
> 
> Hats off to you, that's impressive. Long ago, I was super into bicycles, and was constantly messing with all sorts of them.
> ...


Pretty funny you showing the breakdown of a bicycle hub cause I happen to be a cyclist!

It's kinda weird but I have no trouble diving into watches [except disassembling movements], but leave all the bike work & [most] adjustments to the bike tech.

And yes, after that 2nd cup of coffee landing the second hand on the center stem can be a bit challenging.? But Seiko movements are pretty simple, robust, & forgiving.
dP


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> Pretty funny you showing the breakdown of a bicycle hub cause I happen to be a cyclist!
> 
> It's kinda weird but I have no trouble diving into watches [except disassembling movements], but leave all the bike work & [most] adjustments to the bike tech.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Just meshing around.
dP


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SLA051J


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

trameline said:


> SLA051J
> View attachment 16031431


How does it compare size-wise to the regular turtle?


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

Here's my domed crystal.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite Turtle










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## canary301 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm going to list my PADI Turtle with a Jubilee and blue rubber bracelet. Creating a listing tomorrow. If there is interest, feel free to message me. Listing and pics coming tomorrow.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

hoss said:


> Here's my domed crystal.
> View attachment 16032118
> 
> View attachment 16032119


Wrong thread.



















But, let's get back on track.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

konners said:


> How does it compare size-wise to the regular turtle?


I feel it wears slightly smaller than my Padi, it weighs less mainly because the bracelet is thinner,

I PX my SLA033 to help out with the cost of the GS Snowflake , I always missed the SLA033 , so when we had another Holiday cancelled I pulled the trigger on the SLA051J1 .
I like the reposition of date and the fact it comes on a Bracelet .


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

trameline said:


> I feel it wears slightly smaller than my Padi, it weighs less mainly because the bracelet is thinner,
> 
> I PX my SLA033 to help out with the cost of the GS Snowflake , I always missed the SLA033 , so when we had another Holiday cancelled I pulled the trigger on the SLA051J1 .
> I like the reposition of date and the fact it comes on a Bracelet .
> ...


it does appear a little smaller? Same size though, right?


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Usually tardy said:


> it does appear a little smaller? Same size though, right?


Checking on the Seiko site 1 mm different , But wears a little smaller to the eye . A beautiful piece , I'm delighted with the purchase.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

trameline said:


> Checking on the Seiko site 1 mm different , But wears a little smaller to the eye . A beautiful piece , I'm delighted with the purchase.


I wish all the divers had the same second hand like that one! Great watch!


----------



## NKFlyer (Jul 15, 2012)

My "poor man's" SBDY039.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Got this back from Dan over at blairwatchproject.

This guy now now has a 19 jewel movement, it has jewels where the mainspring arbor pivots used to be, a weak point in all 6xxx movements.

Also received a new hardlex crystal, new hairspring, new crown, new gaskets all around. Running happily spot on at 0 seconds a day. Just a wonderful watch and well worth the service.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ishtar007 (Nov 1, 2018)

Lets start a week with a Turtle.









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

Mido said:


> Got this back from Dan over at blairwatchproject.
> 
> This guy now now has a 19 jewel movement, it has jewels where the mainspring arbor pivots used to be, a weak point in all 6xxx movements.
> 
> ...


That's my type of watch.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

trameline said:


> SLA051J
> View attachment 16031431


Wow that looks EXCELLENT

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

New Strap, PITA to install...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6309-7049, 1978


----------



## CadillacRich (Nov 2, 2019)

lawlessflyer said:


> New Strap, PITA to install...
> 
> View attachment 16035784


Looks good though


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## LCCHOU (Apr 16, 2021)

Just arrived.


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

I barely ever wear bracelets at work anymore.


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## NKFlyer (Jul 15, 2012)

A while back, I bought a used PADI Turtle that came with several different bracelets, including this Strapcode Bandoleer. I _still_ can't decide if I like it or not... very different. What does the forum think?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

this afternoon, i saw an older dude in a Ralph's today wearing a Turtle on bracelet. i almost stopped him to say something, but just continued getting my stuff... if i'd been wearing a Seiko i would have, but was wearing a HELM haha


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> this afternoon, i saw an older dude in a Ralph's today wearing a Turtle on bracelet. i almost stopped him to say something, but just continued getting my stuff... if i'd been wearing a Seiko i would have, but was wearing a HELM haha


How awkward, if he asked "why are you calling my watch a turtle ?? "?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6309-7049 and Bonetto Cinturini 284


----------



## LCCHOU (Apr 16, 2021)

NKFlyer said:


> A while back, I bought a used PADI Turtle that came with several different bracelets, including this Strapcode Bandoleer. I _still_ can't decide if I like it or not... very different. What does the forum think?


I have a DLC black one. 
I like it.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

NKFlyer said:


> A while back, I bought a used PADI Turtle that came with several different bracelets, including this Strapcode Bandoleer. I _still_ can't decide if I like it or not... very different. What does the forum think?


The dial looks modded... As well as the bezel. Looks like somebody scavenged genuine turtle parts and replaced it with Seiko 5 stuf


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKFlyer (Jul 15, 2012)

Rikimaru said:


> The dial looks modded... As well as the bezel. Looks like somebody scavenged genuine turtle parts and replaced it with Seiko 5 stuf


I removed the Bandoleer bracelet from the PADI Turtle and put it on the green watch in the photos which seemed a better match. Like more of a 1970's vibe. The green watch is a Crystal Times 702 conversion case with SPRD61 innards and bezel.


----------



## highvista (Feb 19, 2008)

6309-7049, from 1979. I took off the GL831 strap for safe-keeping and replaced it with a DAL1BP. It's a really close match for the original and fits well.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## 5thLegion (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Usually tardy said:


> How awkward, if he asked "why are you calling my watch a turtle ?? "?


honestly, it's kind of why i usually don't bring it up when i see a wearer... several years ago now, i was helping someone at work, and i noticed he had an SKX on so i was like 'oh nice, i have one of those, but i'm not wearing it today' (I honestly never seem to be wearing my Seikos when i see Seiko wearers). and he was just like 'hmm. anyway' and didn't seem to be into it lol.

and the last thing you want to do is be all excited about something while the other person is like "??? why are you talking to me?"


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

LCCHOU said:


> I have a DLC black one.
> I like it.
> View attachment 16038009
> View attachment 16038010


what bracelet is that? Thx.

<* shark >>><


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Turtle Thursday! This lovely sunburst anthracite turtle from Seiko for day 4 of proper Seiko Diver's.

My most frequently worn watch of last year, dethroned by the quartz Longines HC this year (only because of the size, 39mm).

The dial is brilliant, transitioning from light ash to dark grey in a moment, and the neutral monochromatic implementation means it can remain low key on the wrist and a big strap monster. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> honestly, it's kind of why i usually don't bring it up when i see a wearer... several years ago now, i was helping someone at work, and i noticed he had an SKX on so i was like 'oh nice, i have one of those, but i'm not wearing it today' (I honestly never seem to be wearing my Seikos when i see Seiko wearers). and he was just like 'hmm. anyway' and didn't seem to be into it lol.
> 
> and the last thing you want to do is be all excited about something while the other person is like "??? why are you talking to me?"


I hear ya! There are so many similar instances like you describe.
I was blasting down the interstate here once, years ago. and got myself pulled over for speeding.
Thought for sure, being on a bike, just got pulled over by a bike. Damn near same model! Same manufacturer, we even were wearing the same aerostich riding jacket!
So, guilty as I was, figured I'd start conversation about riding, blah blah blah...wasn't happening!
He said something on the order of, "not really into motorcycles, it's just what I use for my job..."

I felt deflated! And, I got a big fat ticket!
I can totally see saying" cool turtle ! "

"Huh, what??"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## LCCHOU (Apr 16, 2021)

thesharkman said:


> what bracelet is that? Thx.
> 
> <* shark >>><


It's from strapcode.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

thesharkman said:


> what bracelet is that? Thx.
> 
> <* shark >>><











22mm Bandoleer Watch Band compatible with Seiko Black Turtle SRPC49, 316L Stainless Steel PVD Black V-Clasp


For Seiko Mod or simply upgrade your Seiko New Turtle SRPC49 by MiLTAT. Bandoleer with a curved end piece, perfect fit for your Seiko New Turtle SRPC49 models. This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.5mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## KingsBerG (Jan 29, 2021)

Modded my turtle recently with a flat sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel insert since the original ones was damaged in a doorknob accident. Wanted to maintain the look of a standard SRP777 with improved specs.

Finally understood why the chapter ring, bezel and dial markers are always misaligned after taking it apart. There are so much free play in the assembly process.


----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)

trameline said:


> View attachment 16039959


So nice, slightly smaller than srp turtles yes?


----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Hexanaut said:


> So nice, slightly smaller than srp turtles yes?


l mm


----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)

trameline said:


> l mm


Haha OK well I guess that is a bit smaller. Look so nice though, lovely watch.


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

Finally got my hands on a Turtle and put a Strapcode end mill on it. Been putting it off for a very long time.. Out of the box and wound up, it's doing +8 dial up, +2 dial down, -4 crown up, and -6 crown down. I'll take that for now.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Put this one instead of the MM300 to play some tennis with the little one.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

This Old Thing


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Got my first Seiko turtle and I intend on keeping it in my collection as my definitive Seiko Diver!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i'd normally look at strapcode, but i'm pretty sure they aren't the one: who sells a president or oyster style for SRPs, that has the female endlink? not the '3D' protruding endlink that effectively lengthens the lug-to-lug.

edit: i meant to include 'also besides Uncle Seiko because he's out of stock' but it does look like he has the president back in stock now... oyster no longer listed...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

59yukon01 said:


>


I wish I could give you two likes, for what looks like measurable rain. We here in the west are surrounded by forest fires.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Usually tardy said:


> I wish I could give you two likes, for what looks like measurable rain. We here in the west are surrounded by forest fires.


We aren't in a drought in the Ohio Valley by no means, but the grass was definitely in need of some rain. Still wasn't a real soaker which was what's needed.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

59yukon01 said:


> We aren't in a drought in the Ohio Valley by no means, but the grass was definitely in need of some rain. Still wasn't a real soaker which was what's needed.


Yea I saw how bad Chicago was. Almost like the exact opposite extreme as here. Little rain? No of course not, complete monsoon and flooding!
It's nuts. 
ps sorry for all the smoke from out here. Have a relative in New Jersey and they couldn't see the sun. 
Be safe.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

6309 Turtle Tuesday










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)

tro_jan said:


> 6309 Turtle Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just the right amount of crustiness!


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Killer combo


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> i'd normally look at strapcode, but i'm pretty sure they aren't the one: who sells a president or oyster style for SRPs, that has the female endlink? not the '3D' protruding endlink that effectively lengthens the lug-to-lug.
> 
> edit: i meant to include 'also besides Uncle Seiko because he's out of stock' but it does look like he has the president back in stock now... oyster no longer listed...


WJean used to have a bracelet with a female end link but I don't think they're available new any more. He does have a website but I'm not sure if any in stock or even the same quality as before. He does sell quite a few hollow end link ones on his site now, I'm not even sure if it's the same guy running it. He used to have quite a good reputation but that has disappeared now. Maybe it's these you are still seeing?
Here's the link but again I'm not even sure if it is WJean running this business anymore so I can't vouch for its authenticity or quality.


https://www.strapboutique.com/mobile/default.aspx


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

MrHalfSleeves said:


> Just the right amount of crustiness!


Thanks. My thoughts exactly as well.

Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Did someone say, Turtle Tuesday?!








I love Turtle Tuesday's. 😁 🐢


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

New NATO strap for the Turtle.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

ConfusedOne said:


> New NATO strap for the Turtle.
> View attachment 16051364


Great combo!


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

Swimming in Lake Michigan this afternoon with the SRP777.


----------



## clockworkgator (Jul 14, 2014)

Not sure if I just hit it right or what, but the King Turtle I've recently bought and started wearing has none of the problems often bandied about online. Everything lined up nicely and it's a tank.


----------



## clockworkgator (Jul 14, 2014)

I am curious, though, if anyone has ever sent a Turtle to NJ to have seals replaced and, if so, what they charged?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

geez, lol. talk about acting slow. Uncle Seiko had the President back in stock a couple days ago, i didn't immediately jump on it, sold out again. smh....


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SRPE07J1 Save the Ocean "King Turtle"


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Does anyone have photos of the new turtles with some wear/wabi? Would love to see how they look after a few years of wear! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Supreme combo


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Pilotguy89 said:


> Does anyone have photos of the new turtles with some wear/wabi? Would love to see how they look after a few years of wear!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...no, but it's somewhere here, someone had one of the older Turtles from the 70's, on a glass counter at a store sitting next to a brand new Turtle.
That old one was, THRASHED! It looked great, though, absolutely full of character. The dude said it belonged to an actual commercial diver in Galveston I think.
This ain't what you are looking for, but this needs to be seen!


Raind said:


> View attachment 16052784


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Oh, and obligatory Turtle photo from this morning.
✌


----------



## LCCHOU (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

johncomer said:


> View attachment 16058213


So interesting seeing watch photos, "in the future."

Anywhere near Montreal?


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)

Usually tardy said:


> So interesting seeing watch photos, "in the future."
> 
> Anywhere near Montreal?


Yes, Chomedey, Laval


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

johncomer said:


> Yes, Chomedey, Laval


Cheers! I've been to Quebec once! Lived to the south of you in upstate New York. Took a road trip. What a cool city man! The walls! Everything.
My aunt lives in Montreal. We are gonna go visit when this current mess calms down a bit..
Be well.


----------



## copan (Feb 11, 2006)

The untouched caseback from my 6309.
Still with the JWCII sticker.
Fitted with the original strap, still very flexible.


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

Pilotguy89 said:


> Does anyone have photos of the new turtles with some wear/wabi? Would love to see how they look after a few years of wear!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Mine has a scratch on the bezel insert from 20-25 and some smaller scratches near the lume pip and some snail trails on the case which are hard to photograph.


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Usually tardy said:


> ...no, but it's somewhere here, someone had one of the older Turtles from the 70's, on a glass counter at a store sitting next to a brand new Turtle.
> That old one was, THRASHED! It looked great, though, absolutely full of character. The dude said it belonged to an actual commercial diver in Galveston I think.
> This ain't what you are looking for, but this needs to be seen!


Hahah now that's an advertising photo for G-Shocks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

ewewew said:


> Mine has a scratch on the bezel insert from 20-25 and some smaller scratches near the lume pip and some snail trails on the case which are hard to photograph.


Looks great! Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

SRP777 today on County Comm black NATO.

Slightly modded-Kanji day wheel and SRPA21 minute hand and second hand. It actually has an NH36 inside because I kinda sorta maybe destroyed the 4r36 with torture tests&#8230;whoops

Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Hello.
We are all Turtle owners here. Nothing Turtle related should ever be held back. Pure turtle honestly.
Let me know, if this rings true to any of you, turtle-people.
I have to say, one of the designs of the Turtle, that I’ve always admired is the the round indicas!
The 007 has it. The mini-turtle has the rectangular ones. The Cap’n Willard does as well. But! The Cap’n Willard has a bad ass second hand, which I wish the turtle has.
I love my turtle and I’m gonna see how she handles my lifestyle. I’ve had it, 5 months maybe. Was running maybe a few seconds a day fast. Now it seems it runs a few seconds slow a day.
I let it get maybe, five minutes away from actual time before I set it correctly. Usually when it wanted to go to 31 days in a 30 day month. Not complaining, mind you, but I’m around “youthful youngsters”, you know, nose attached to their phone, with their ‘overrated atomic time.’
What time is it, Mrs. Tardy might ask. I have to look, and subtract/add a few minutes. Why, because I said “one o five”, and niece said, “ten after one.”
Damn! Dogged right out in front of everyone!

These kids these days. 
✌


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Pilotguy89 said:


> SRP777 today on County Comm black NATO.
> 
> Slightly modded-Kanji day wheel and SRPA21 minute hand and second hand. It actually has an NH36 inside because I kinda sorta maybe destroyed the 4r36 with torture tests&#8230;whoops
> 
> ...


I love the Country Comm NATO straps !!
The best!!
One of these days, I'm gonna but that Burgundy colored one! What I like best, is the round stainless steel keepers. ( My opinion) the other companies that make them with the 'staple' metal keepers, don't look as cool. Even if the colors are more eye catching and cool.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I want a vintage Rolex Submariner but until I find the right one I'll wear this.


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Heljestrand said:


> I want a vintage Rolex Submariner but until I find the right one I'll wear this.
> View attachment 16058970


enjoy it buddy, there ain't nothing wrong with it. Wear it, wear it out. We can always replace it. I've never owned a luxury watch, but i believe you will notice right away, how care you will become wearing a 'spensive wat&#8230;er, time piece. 
There is a ton of cool watches out there, I have a amazing appreciation for them. Hell, there is like a dozen I'd be proud to wear. 
Not speaking for you, I'm speaking for me, I'm just gonna dig wearing this turtle. Really wear the thing. Put it through its paces. 
Enjoy it. Wear it in good health, peace.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Turtle at the beach today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Love the extra lume plot on the new SRPE93.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Turtle Tuesday! This Seiko PADI turtle for day 2 of blue watch theme week.

Wrist roll here:








August 17, 2021: #seiko #padi #seikoturtle for #turtletuesday #shorts #watchshorts #divers


Turtle Tuesday! This Seiko PADI turtle for day 2 of blue watch theme week. This watch is my first turtle ever and was the gateway to my turtle collection. It...




youtube.com













Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## LCCHOU (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)

Playing with straps today&#8230;


----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)

Too blue??


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Been rotating through NATO variants lately


----------



## pr0pa1n (Jul 27, 2019)

Greetings fellows,

I`m following the site for the last several years...but in reality...I`m not so active in it.
Today I`ve decided to post one of my watches.
6309-7040 (non-suwa dial `83) decent shape.
never polished(have also original band, but...don`t want to damage it...)

I had an old oem kakume bracelet....so decided to try how it will looks. I liked it so much, so did not remove it anymore from the fishbone...and all that with one file work.






















Feel free to comment.

With best regards,
I.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Using a strap code bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)

Out of his shell again today&#8230;.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Styles Bitchley (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey guys. I’m getting annoyed with the lack of grip on my SRP turtle. I like keeping my turtle stock, but am considering a coin edge aftermarket bezel so I can easily grip and turn it. I don’t really understand why they made it so smooth on the outside. Anyone feel the same and or have recommendations?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Seikonuaght (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

VijayP said:


> Mesmerizing dial... you could watch it all day if not for the day/date window and those cyclops.. I can understand day/date window on tool watches but not on these beautiful dials..
> 
> View attachment 15928079


I am looking for a good jubilee bracelet for SRPF77.. and on googling got only strapcode as option. Any other jubilee bracelet that would fit this watch? I loved OEM jubilee on my skx007 and so thinking of it for this turtle as well.

Appreciate your inputs.


----------



## dimitri39 (May 4, 2019)

I have the Seiko padi Turtle. Wish it stays pristine while I wear it. Can't do both


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

VijayP said:


> I am looking for a good jubilee bracelet for SRPF77.. and on googling got only strapcode as option. Any other jubilee bracelet that would fit this watch? I loved OEM jubilee on my skx007 and so thinking of it for this turtle as well.
> 
> Appreciate your inputs.


Check out Uncle Seikos Z199, I have one and it moves back and forth between my Padi and my 6309, love it!

Out of stock at the moment but the new batch is coming soon according to his social media









Z199 Bracelet (Seiko SKX/6309/SRP)


Uncle's notes Standard Z199 Without question the Z199 solid link bracelet was the best bracelet Seiko ever produced. It originally came on their 7548 Quartz diver, and if you can find one today, buy it! They often sell in excess of $300. I decided to make my own version, holding to the specs as...




www.uncleseiko.com


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

VijayP said:


> I am looking for a good jubilee bracelet for SRPF77.. and on googling got only strapcode as option. Any other jubilee bracelet that would fit this watch? I loved OEM jubilee on my skx007 and so thinking of it for this turtle as well.
> 
> Appreciate your inputs.


I took SKX jubilee end links and used a Dremel to shave them down to fit the Turtle. I then took the SKX connecting links to fix them to a super jubilee bracelet. As soon as I installed this setup on my Turtle I knew it was the perfect combo.
dP


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

Bob1035 said:


> Check out Uncle Seikos Z199, I have one and it moves back and forth between my Padi and my 6309, love it!
> 
> Out of stock at the moment but the new batch is coming soon according to his social media
> 
> ...


Thanks @Bob1035


----------



## VijayP (Aug 20, 2016)

Dan Pierce said:


> I took SKX jubilee end links and used a Dremel to shave them down to fit the Turtle. I then took the SKX connecting links to fix them to a super jubilee bracelet. As soon as I installed this setup on my Turtle I knew it was the perfect combo.
> dP
> View attachment 16083066
> 
> ...


Thanks @Dan Pierce. Your watch looks sharp..


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

VijayP said:


> Thanks @Dan Pierce. Your watch looks sharp..


You're welcome & thank you!
dP


----------



## safetyfast (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a SRP777 I want to mod with a Red Special dial. Anyone know if that dial is a direct swap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

safetyfast said:


> I have a SRP777 I want to mod with a Red Special dial. Anyone know if that dial is a direct swap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiko dials are 28.5mm, so that should work. Only thing to keep in mind is crown position. Dials have feet to fit into the movement and that could give a different alignment of the dial when going from 3 to 4 position or vice versa. If it doesn't line up, you will have to cut the feet and use what they call dial dots (little pieces of double sided tape).


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> You're welcome & thank you!
> dP


Hi Dan, I know you shared photos of that domed crystal, can't find it. Would you show one more, of a perfect side view again, showing how much the dome is 'domed?' Thanks!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Okinawa Turtle










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## pr0pa1n (Jul 27, 2019)

It`s not a turtle, but it is a part from turtle.
Near mint condition Z-22, on more than 30 years, almost affright to wear it 😅
Very comfortable!


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)

Usually tardy said:


> Hi Dan, I know you shared photos of that domed crystal, can't find it. Would you show one more, of a perfect side view again, showing how much the dome is 'domed?' Thanks!


Seikomods.com has their SkyDome crystal to fit SRP Turtles.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

MrHalfSleeves said:


> Seikomods.com has their SkyDome crystal to fit SRP Turtles.
> View attachment 16089600


Thanks for the link ✌


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)

Usually tardy said:


> Thanks for the link ✌


NP


----------



## javyn (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Such classic watches these 6309s. I have no doubt the SRP turtle reissues will become future icons, if they aren't already.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Usually tardy said:


> Hi Dan, I know you shared photos of that domed crystal, can't find it. Would you show one more, of a perfect side view again, showing how much the dome is 'domed?' Thanks!


Per your request.
dP


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> Per your request.
> dP
> View attachment 16091089


Thanks again, Dan! Is that the same amount of dome as the one in the link that @MrHalfSleeves sent? Thats gotta be max dome, I'd reckon. I ask, because mine turtle is really growing on me, but it's running a little slow, maybe 2 minutes or so a week. Was thinking maybe, I could get it adjusted more for accuracy, and give er a new face lift while I'm there... maybe a different second hand or coin bezel.,,just spit balling here. I gotta say your watch looks cool


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Such classic watches these 6309s. I have no doubt the SRP turtle reissues will become future icons, if they aren't already.
> View attachment 16090704


Nice patina


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Usually tardy said:


> Thanks again, Dan! Is that the same amount of dome as the one in the link that @MrHalfSleeves sent? Thats gotta be max dome, I'd reckon. I ask, because mine turtle is really growing on me, but it's running a little slow, maybe 2 minutes or so a week. Was thinking maybe, I could get it adjusted more for accuracy, and give er a new face lift while I'm there... maybe a different second hand or coin bezel.,,just spit balling here. I gotta say your watch looks cool
> View attachment 16091174


Thanks for the kind words. I bought the "Mother of All Domes" from Crystal times and I remember that pic you've included on their website at one time. So I think it's the same. I think it sits 9mm proud of the bezel. Really love the look but it's much less noticeable when worn than one would think. It does magnify the dial a bit which helps reading the date too.

BTW, my Turtle is amazingly accurate. Great idea to do any upgrades when getting yours regulated.

Hope this helps & good luck,
dP


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I bought the "Mother of All Domes" from Crystal times and I remember that pic you've included on their website at one time. So I think it's the same. I think it sits 9mm proud of the bezel. Really love the look but it's much less noticeable when worn than one would think. It does magnify the dial a bit which helps reading the date too.
> 
> BTW, my Turtle is amazingly accurate. Great idea to do any upgrades when getting yours regulated.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure Crystal Times and Seikomods are the same company just that Crystal Times is the US based version of Seikomods, but I could be wrong. Their mobile apps are identical and use the same part numbers, just one is in US$ and the other is in UK£. Which is funny because Crystal Times currently doesn't have that crystal on their website but Seikomods does. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 16082918
> 
> 
> View attachment 16082919


Where did you find this one? All of my ADs I deal with don't have any with the Lume at 3


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Kinboat said:


> Where did you find this one? All of my ADs I deal with don't have any with the Lume at 3


Amazon


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 16082918
> 
> 
> View attachment 16082919


I also have a SRPE93, but no lume plot at 3&#8230;

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

AlexxvD said:


> I also have a SRPE93, but no lume plot at 3&#8230;
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


In Seiko's inimitable fashion, they went to all the trouble to rebrand the SRP777 as the SRPE93, only to introduce the additional lume plot a year later with no annotation. It's like the SRPE93 Mark 1 and SRPE93 Mark 2.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Such classic watches these 6309s. I have no doubt the SRP turtle reissues will become future icons, if they aren't already.
> View attachment 16090704


the 6306/9s are "icons", but I think the SRP version(s) won't be in the same class until we (those on the forum currently) are 6 feet under. 😆

<* shark >>><


----------



## pjmariner (Aug 31, 2021)

Been lurking for awhile, figured I would add a pic since all the pics on this thread help me choose this setup.


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Here's my pair










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCCHOU (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Peteagus said:


> Here's my pair


What's the story behind the yellow one?
I know Seiko dint make dat!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> Per your request.
> dP
> View attachment 16091089


Holy domeliness! 
It's right out of Star Trek!!


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> What's the story behind the yellow one?
> I know Seiko dint make dat!


SRPD19 &#8230; Aside from the Yobokies bezel, mine is stock!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

uvalaw2005 said:


> In Seiko's inimitable fashion, they went to all the trouble to rebrand the SRP777 as the SRPE93, only to introduce the additional lume plot a year later with no annotation. It's like the SRPE93 Mark 1 and SRPE93 Mark 2.


I don't mind it. I love the watch! Keeps great time and wears fantastic.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Peteagus said:


> Here's my pair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does that Bandoleer wear and look on the Turtle? I'm in need of a bracelet for my Turtle.

Might get a Oyster, on the other hand, the Bandoleer looks very sturdy and very nice.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

pjmariner said:


> Been lurking for awhile, figured I would add a pic since all the pics on this thread help me choose this setup.
> View attachment 16093887


Hello, PJ,Welcome! Great watch. I dig that rubber bracelet! Who makes it? The stock rubber one that came with my
( our ) turtles took a minute to appreciate fully, the softness. However I've never completely liked the ripple corrugated lug ends, although I've fully grown to love it. That said, I've always liked the look of the smooth ones.


----------



## pjmariner (Aug 31, 2021)

Usually tardy said:


> Hello, PJ,Welcome! Great watch. I dig that rubber bracelet! Who makes it? The stock rubber one that came with my
> ( our ) turtles took a minute to appreciate fully, the softness. However I've never completely liked the ripple corrugated lug ends, although I've fully grown to love it. That said, I've always liked the look of the smooth ones.


Hi, thanks, yes mine came with the silicone too, which I liked, super comfortable but was a bit to linty, I have tried a few straps, and this is the Crafter Blue strap in Navy which I like a lot. With the fitted ends, it stays centered on my wrist, and is very comfortable, and really finishes off the watch, this is definitely my favorite strap for this model, the navy matches the bezel spot on. I also swapped out their stainless keeper with the stainless keeper from the silicone band. I got it on sale direct from crafter blue, $55 free shipping and no tax.


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

AlexxvD said:


> How does that Bandoleer wear and look on the Turtle? I'm in need of a bracelet for my Turtle.
> 
> Might get a Oyster, on the other hand, the Bandoleer looks very sturdy and very nice.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


It's pretty heavy, and it extends the lug to lug, but it's still quite comfortable. Most of my watches I constantly switch back and forth between straps and bracelets, but this has stayed on the bandoleer since I got it about 6 months ago.

A few more photos so you can see how it lies..


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Peteagus said:


> It's pretty heavy, and it extends the lug to lug, but it's still quite comfortable. Most of my watches I constantly switch back and forth between straps and bracelets, but this has stayed on the bandoleer since I got it about 6 months ago.
> 
> A few more photos so you can see how it lies..
> 
> ...


That's one hella funky bracelet! Where does one find that?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I took a quick n dirty of all my SRP Turtles (not other Turtles).

I know, summayooz will hate me for messin' wit'em like this: "Oh no! Not the Turtles!"

Ya, but hey, a man's gotta do what a man's gotta doooooooo.
I just can't stand those hands. What am I supposed to do? 
So, once I change the hands, the dial usually follows, then the bezel looks off, so gotta make that right, etc. 
And before you know it, I m right with Gawd, and all's good with the world


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Japan-exclusive SBDY005 Ninja Turtle LE 300










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> That's one hella funky bracelet! Where does one find that?


Strapcode, they call it the "bandoleer"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Seen this yet?


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Seen this yet?


Cool.


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Group shot. Just got the SRPE07 yesterday and the SRPC91 early August. Loving this group!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)

Pepsi mod for today.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

pjmariner said:


> Hi, thanks, yes mine came with the silicone too, which I liked, super comfortable but was a bit to linty, I have tried a few straps, and this is the Crafter Blue strap in Navy which I like a lot. With the fitted ends, it stays centered on my wrist, and is very comfortable, and really finishes off the watch, this is definitely my favorite strap for this model, the navy matches the bezel spot on. I also swapped out their stainless keeper with the stainless keeper from the silicone band. I got it on sale direct from crafter blue, $55 free shipping and no tax.


Crafter Blue! Of course. Should have known. They seem to get plenty of praise around here. Will check them out. And you are right. That blue really ties it all together !


----------



## donvegas (Apr 16, 2018)

Funny, I've had the gold for a couple years and was always lukewarm on it until this summer. Now considering another stainless . Have the gold bracelet on usually but recently went to the original rubber.







Mine is extremely accurate after an adjustment. Can a better auto diver be had for the $250 I paid? Doubt it


----------



## route11 (Apr 13, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Seen this yet?


Do we know the model#？Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

route11 said:


> Do we know the model#？Thanks for sharing.


I'm going to post more information when I get one of two dealers I've inquired with to confirm release date and pre-order prices.

Trust me. I don't hang my peeps out on a line. When I have the goods I'll divulge what you'll need. What I don't want is for randos who use WUS to lurk here like predators and steal deals from us. I hate that, and it happens a lot.

Hang tight.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Might be a repost but thought this belonged here:


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I think every dive watch they've tested has failed in the same way, the handstack hitting the inside of the crystal that's being pushed down, crushing the movement and breaking the glass. I wonder why none seem to place the crystal "ledge" far enough away from the central axle, will the distance from the crystal to the dial be that noticeable? Is it the hunt for contemporary thinness? Perhaps watches with domed undersides of the glass have an edge here, if they clear the handset that is.


----------



## dcnblues (Feb 11, 2020)

I love my modified golden turtle. From the half-gold clasp on the strapcode bracelet to the double bubble Sapphire, but what really makes it are the dark day and date wheels. I gave up a while ago, but maybe there are some new options available for sloped bezels on this case. I would love a sloped bezel and better bezel insert. Any tips or links most appreciated.


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)

dcnblues said:


> I love my modified golden turtle. From the half-gold clasp on the strapcode bracelet to the double bubble Sapphire, but what really makes it are the dark day and date wheels. I gave up a while ago, but maybe there are some new options available for sloped bezels on this case. I would love a sloped bezel and better bezel insert. Any tips or links most appreciated.
> View attachment 16105360


I got this bezel insert from DLW. It's not sloped, but it's ceramic and looks very nice.


----------



## dcnblues (Feb 11, 2020)

Usually tardy said:


> Crafter Blue! Of course. Should have known. They seem to get plenty of praise around here. Will check them out. And you are right. That blue really ties it all together !


Just FYI, for large wrist people, they are set an angle that isn't terribly comfy if you've got a 7 and 3/4 wrist. Mine is basically on the back of a shelf somewhere and I wish there were a solution because otherwise I love the strap.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Robotaz said:


> Seen this yet?


Haven't seen!

Very cool!
Reminds me of one of the most striking motorcycles I've ever seen! ✊


----------



## pjmariner (Aug 31, 2021)

dcnblues said:


> Just FYI, for large wrist people, they are set an angle that isn't terribly comfy if you've got a 7 and 3/4 wrist. Mine is basically on the back of a shelf somewhere and I wish there were a solution because otherwise I love the strap.


I hesitated when buying myself. I read a lot of reviews and some larger wristed folks loved it, some did not. I am at about 7.5 inches mys but it works, in fact I like the slight tension on side of the wrist. For me keeps watched centered without having to wear it super tight. I agree though with the shorter lugs length of the turtle it is probably not for everyone with larger wrist.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

dcnblues said:


> Just FYI, for large wrist people, they are set an angle that isn't terribly comfy if you've got a 7 and 3/4 wrist. Mine is basically on the back of a shelf somewhere and I wish there were a solution because otherwise I love the strap.


Thanks for the info, but had to think about what you meant. If your wrist is such a size, the buckle is at a spot on your wrist, so the buckle digs in where it shouldn't? 
I have a 7 1/4 wrist ( never would have measured it until I joined this forum  ) and I just today put back on a yellow marathon band, and remembered, how annoyingly short it is.
It's right at the curve, where the keepers barely stay on.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

dcnblues said:


> Just FYI, for large wrist people, they are set an angle that isn't terribly comfy if you've got a 7 and 3/4 wrist. Mine is basically on the back of a shelf somewhere and I wish there were a solution because otherwise I love the strap.


Had to think about what you meant. If your wrist is such a size, the buckle is at a spot on your wrist, so the buckle digs in where it shouldn't?


pjmariner said:


> I hesitated when buying myself. I read a lot of reviews and some larger wristed folks loved it, some did not. I am at about 7.5 inches mys but it works, in fact I like the slight tension on side of the wrist. For me keeps watched centered without having to wear it super tight. I agree though with the shorter lugs length of the turtle it is probably not for everyone with larger wrist.


Didn't see your post, just responded to @dcnblues. I get it now, wider wrists, the tension is right at the sides of your wrist and not say the bottom of your wrist. I think I get it. The stock silicone band on my Mondaine, was painful, no matter how loose it was! Light weight band, but still, like handcuffs or something! Put a Nato nylon band on 'er, much more comfy.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Robotaz said:


> Seen this yet?


I know the stock silicone band has a love/hate opinion around here. 
personally I like the length of it, and the squishy feeling. No real complaints except the metal keeper at times get moved and the end comes out, NBD.
I'd love an orange one like that one! I've looked all over the interwebz, can't find it.
You all reckon since it's now available on this new model, it will be able to be had soon?
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ I’m sure you’ll be able to find it, but it might not be available in your country until it’s used on models available to you. These are Thai market I believe, for the record.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ I'm sure you'll be able to find it, but it might not be available in your country until it's used on models available to you. These are Thai market I believe, for the record.


Thanks, Robo. I've seen some orange ones on eBay, but the buckles didn't seem as robust as the stock ones. Also, as some have mentioned the crafter blue ones can be uncomfortable depending on wrist size. The yellow one I put back on yesterday, I took off already today, sorta too short, and not nearly as soft.
I can live with the black one for awhile


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Usually tardy said:


> I know the stock silicone band has a love/hate opinion around here.
> personally I like the length of it, and the squishy feeling. No real complaints except the metal keeper at times get moved and the end comes out, NBD.
> I'd love an orange one like that one! I've looked all over the interwebz, can't find it.
> You all reckon since it's now available on this new model, it will be able to be had soon?
> Thanks for any input.


Yeah, when I saw those I was most excited about the orange strap.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

brandon\ said:


> Yeah, when I saw those I was most excited about the orange strap.


Yea, they are cool.
We should let each other know if and when they become available to us unwashed masses. ✌


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Usually tardy said:


> Yea, they are cool.
> We should let each other know if and when they become available to us unwashed masses.


If it's the soft new style I too will be very excited. I'll wait to hear more though.


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_Are the hands that are used on the current generation of Turtles identical to the hands on the SKX007 series? And what about the lume, is the Turtle lume superior to the SKX? Would love to hear from those who have both...and side by side pics would be nice. _


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

TinyHippo said:


> _Are the hands that are used on the current generation of Turtles identical to the hands on the SKX007 series? And what about the lume, is the Turtle lume superior to the SKX? Would love to hear from those who have both...and side by side pics would be nice. _


I can tell you they are different. The SKX hands are a bit smaller. Turtle hands are a bit bigger and so lume is a bit brighter. Also depends on which turtle hands you get because various models have different color combos. For example SRPA21's have a black and polished seconds hand whereas SRP777's have all polished. Lots of little nuances. I've changed and replaced hands on both and modded a bit so that's how I know haha. Hope that helps! As an aside SKX007 and SKX173 hands are mostly the same but lume is slightly different (and different seconds hand)

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IG-Watchkin (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

&#8230;yea speaking of cool ass watch bands for turtles like ^^^, allow me to make a simple offer to 'Turtle Nation." Paying it forward. 
Totally dig the turtle, but changing watch bands is way cheaper then changing watches to us minimalists.
First person to respond, gets this free yellow marathon watch band in yellow. It's too short for me.
I'll throw it an envelope first thing, yours.
Here is some pictures. Worn, like maybe 40 hours total. 
Here is some comparison photos of the stock black one, which I much prefer. 
My wrist size is 7-1/4.
As you can see, it's a little thicker as well.


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)

Usually tardy said:


> &#8230;yea speaking of cool ass watch bands for turtles like ^^^, allow me to make a simple offer to 'Turtle Nation." Paying it forward.
> Totally dig the turtle, but changing watch bands is way cheaper then changing watches to us minimalists.
> First person to respond, gets this free yellow marathon watch band in yellow. It's too short for me.
> I'll throw it an envelope first thing, yours.
> ...


I'll take it!


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

MrHalfSleeves said:


> I'll take it!


We have a winner!
@MrHalfSleeves !
Pm your details! No questions asked!


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)

Usually tardy said:


> We have a winner!
> @MrHalfSleeves !
> Pm your details! No questions asked!


Thank you kindly, sir!


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Usually tardy said:


> &#8230;yea speaking of cool ass watch bands for turtles like ^^^, allow me to make a simple offer to 'Turtle Nation." Paying it forward.
> Totally dig the turtle, but changing watch bands is way cheaper then changing watches to us minimalists.
> First person to respond, gets this free yellow marathon watch band in yellow. It's too short for me.
> I'll throw it an envelope first thing, yours.
> ...


Love this!! Very cool!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite dial Turtle










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Modded SRP777


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)

gshock626 said:


> Modded SRP777


Can we get some more shots of this please and some details? Very cool.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

MrHalfSleeves said:


> Can we get some more shots of this please and some details? Very cool.


as far as turtles i _don't_ own, that's one i like a lot.... think it's an SRP777 with a ceramic lumed bezel and coin edge bezel, but with 'aged' details (hands/lume/bezel). and waffle strap with a seiko buckle.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

MrHalfSleeves said:


> Can we get some more shots of this please and some details? Very cool.


timetellinnoob got it right. It's a modded SRP777.

Lumed ceramic bezel insert by DLW Watches. Coin edge bezel by Namoki Mods. Patina treatment on hands, markers, day/date wheels by IG user @shadowwatchmaker. Waffle strap by Zuludiver.


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> Modded SRP777


Well that looks stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pr0pa1n (Jul 27, 2019)

Well, I`m with that one...these days.

even though I`m having other(seiko) watches, this one is... my favorite!


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Never owned a Seiko till last week. I was poking around a new store and this jumped out at me. It was completely an impulse purchase since I knew nothing about Seiko. I figured it would be a great watch to wear at work or outdoors since the price was reasonable and I wouldn't care if it took a beating. Fell in love day one and now I treat it the same as any expensive watch I own.

King turtle dark manta


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)

Summydad1 said:


> Never owned a Seiko till last week. I was poking around a new store and this jumped out at me. It was completely an impulse purchase since I knew nothing about Seiko. I figured it would be a great watch to wear at work or outdoors since the price was reasonable and I wouldn't care if it took a beating. Fell in love day one and now I treat it the same as any expensive watch I own.
> 
> King turtle dark manta
> View attachment 16116690


The King Turtle is an excellent choice!


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Usually tardy said:


> Yea, they are cool.
> We should let each other know if and when they become available to us unwashed masses. ✌


I was off wondering around on the dudes with the new Bulova thread, and someone mentioned they had an orange bezel one, with a matching strap, just like it.
Quick search and it was found. Inexpensive to boot!
Might be a winner. Here is the link. Bulova Compatible Orange Rubber Silicone Watch Band Strap Rose Gold Double Locking Clasp #4013RG


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Usually tardy said:


> I was off wondering around on the dudes with the new Bulova thread, and someone mentioned they had an orange bezel one, with a matching strap, just like it.
> Quick search and it was found. Inexpensive to boot!
> Might be a winner. Here is the link. Bulova Compatible Orange Rubber Silicone Watch Band Strap Rose Gold Double Locking Clasp #4013RG
> View attachment 16117513


Just noticed it says "Rose Gold." It's hard to see from the photo, it looked silver. Personally I can't stand gold anything, and rose gold even less. Bummer.


----------



## NKFlyer (Jul 15, 2012)

Usually tardy said:


> Just noticed it says "Rose Gold." It's hard to see from the photo, it looked silver. Personally I can't stand gold anything, and rose gold even less. Bummer.


There is a version with a stainless steel clasp:
Bulova Compatible Orange Rubber Silicone Replacement Watch Band Strap Double Locking Steel Buckle #4013


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

NKFlyer said:


> There is a version with a stainless steel clasp:
> Bulova Compatible Orange Rubber Silicone Replacement Watch Band Strap Double Locking Steel Buckle #4013


Thanks!
Great Find! Score!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The highlight of the slim-cased 6309 diver lineup: 6309-729B










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 16120774


Is there a shadow or something on the dial?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Usually tardy said:


> Is there a shadow or something on the dial?


yea. the sun is on my hand and it's barely shaded...


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> yea. the sun is on my hand and it's barely shaded...
> 
> View attachment 16121118


Optical delusion!
I dig the brown, by the way. The earth tones like that one, and the green brownish color one on the Cap'n Williard, are *****in. ✌


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Usually tardy said:


> Optical delusion!
> I dig the brown, by the way. The earth tones like that one, and the green brownish color one on the Cap'n Williard, are *****in. ✌


oh was that your thought? that it looks brown? nah, it's black/black haha.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> oh was that your thought? that it looks brown? nah, it's black/black haha.


No way! Not brown??


----------



## Blainemnman (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

SBDY015, not to be confused with the more common 777.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

The beach was made for turtles and dogs.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Usually tardy said:


> The beach was made for turtles and dogs.





Usually tardy said:


> The beach was made for turtles and dogs.
> View attachment 16124150











Forgot a dog!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## NKFlyer (Jul 15, 2012)

Anthracite Turtle.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

NKFlyer said:


> Anthracite Turtle.


Looks great! Is that an Uncle Seiko oyster?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

First gen '77 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 16120020


The King Turtles look smaller than the SRP. This isn't the case though, is it?!


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## emerlin (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## NKFlyer (Jul 15, 2012)

oiljam said:


> Looks great! Is that an Uncle Seiko oyster?


Thanks! It's the OEM bracelet from a Steeldive SD1970 Willard homage. Not a perfect fit on the Namoki case, but very, very close.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

MrHalfSleeves said:


> View attachment 16131805


Did the straps I sent ever make it?


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)

Usually tardy said:


> Did the straps I sent ever make it?


Yes they did! Thanks again. I just bought another blue faced Alpina that I might try it on when it arrives.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

MrHalfSleeves said:


> Yes they did! Thanks again. I just bought another blue faced Alpina that I might try it on when it arrives.


Oh great news! The post office is a bit backed up these days. Enjoy  
Blue and yellow go together great I think. Just ask the Rams!


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)

Usually tardy said:


> Did the straps I sent ever make it?


And if I can't find anything in my collection that works with it I've decided to follow your example and pass it on to someone else on this thread. 👍


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)

Usually tardy said:


> Oh great news! The post office is a bit backed up these days. Enjoy
> Blue and yellow go together great I think. Just ask the Rams!


Yeah they actually got here in like only 2 days. I was shocked. Cliff Clavin to the rescue. 😄


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

MrHalfSleeves said:


> Yeah they actually got here in like only 2 days. I was shocked. Cliff Clavin to the rescue. ?


Lucky!
I ordered those orange straps i posted pics of a couple pages back. Just looked. Still in transit!
Not sure what's going on in Kansas, but they sure lost some serious momentum there !
They still have half the country to traverse, lol


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16131870
> View attachment 16131871
> View attachment 16131872
> 
> ...


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)

Usually tardy said:


> Lucky!
> I ordered those orange straps i posted pics of a couple pages back. Just looked. Still in transit!
> Not sure what's going on in Kansas, but they sure lost some serious momentum there !
> They still have half the country to traverse, lol
> View attachment 16132487


Maybe they'll show up tomorrow and surprise you. ? I've had shipments recently where the tracking data got stuck and the package arrived well before the tracking was updated.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

New iPhone I got yesterday with this macro mode thingy


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I just picked up another new turtle today. I've always loved this anthracite dial. The mods will begin this week 😂


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mydemise said:


> I just picked up another new turtle today. I've always loved this anthracite dial. The mods will begin this week
> 
> View attachment 16142375
> View attachment 16142377
> ...


I have one of those too and I love it. I wonder if the bezel from the King Seiko would fit the anthracite? Can't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

My SRP Turtle collection


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Tltuae (Oct 20, 2020)

Late to the party, pictures don't make justice to seiko dials. I didn't care much about this model, but decided to try it on today and had to get it. It's amazing how they change depending on the light conditions. Anyway, here's my first turtle!


----------



## paskman (Nov 2, 2014)

First Turtle, love it









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tltuae (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

mydemise said:


> I just picked up another new turtle today. I've always loved this anthracite dial. The mods will begin this week 😂
> 
> View attachment 16142375
> View attachment 16142377
> ...


One of the best dials out there! A mod? Ah man I hopes you do something good!


----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

My Turtle of the day


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Welp, just got the orange Bulova strap in the mail today. 
Couple of slices with the razor, and fits comfortably.
Not sure if I like the tone, yet.
At first I couldn't get the stock spring bars completely through the holes, too small. 
Routed them out a little with a cordless drill.
10 bucks shipped. So not the greatest loss of it's a no go. 
I do like the orange ones that seiko made on that overseas orange turtle. Seems like they 'glow', a bit less.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

vanilla.coffee said:


> New iPhone I got yesterday with this macro mode thingy
> View attachment 16141004


that's one great photo....it makes me wonder how long that font is going to stay in great shape sitting on that waffle dial.

<* shark >>><


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

thesharkman said:


> that's one great photo....it makes me wonder how long that font is going to stay in great shape sitting on that waffle dial.
> 
> <* shark >>><


Good eye. Those vowels are dangerously close to falling into the void.


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

konners said:


> The King Turtles look smaller than the SRP. This isn't the case though, is it?!


Pretty sure they are the same case, king turtle is pretty much a factory modded turtle. You can't go wrong either way.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

konners said:


> The King Turtles look smaller than the SRP. This isn't the case though, is it?!





Dreem1er said:


> Pretty sure they are the same case, king turtle is pretty much a factory modded turtle. You can't go wrong either way.


Yes. They are the same exact case. Here is mine. It’s a King case/bezel/insert with regular innards and crown and modded with aftermarket crystal and chapter ring for any Turtle.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Dreem1er said:


> Pretty sure they are the same case, king turtle is pretty much a factory modded turtle. You can't go wrong either way.


I found this link one day. It was helpful to me answering all the questions that I was afraid to ask.
I figure I’ve got a little brand loyalty to Seiko Divers, might as well be a little more edumacated about em!
Just learned, the Sumo kind of got the name because of the indices of the 12 look like a sumo wresters crack! Who knew?  








Complete guide to the Seiko Turtle, King Turtle and Mini Turtle


Collector's guide to Seiko Turtle watches, for collectors and enthusiasts. References, movements, technical information.




www.theseikoguy.com





…would not surprise me if one of YOU are the ‘Seiko Guy.’


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Got my Miltat Oyster in today!

Date is wrong, i know, but tomorrow it’ll be good again.




















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tltuae (Oct 20, 2020)

So far, I'm very impressed with the upgrade from a 7S26 seiko 5 to the turtle. The movement is holding its charge for way longer, it seems way more efficient in charging up automatically. The thing just keep on going long after I took it off the wrist, whilst my other seiko dies quicker.

Also, it's really comfortable to wear, and it feels so robust and high quality. I feel like I'll be very tempted in the future to add new turtles to the collection lol.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

mydemise said:


> My SRP Turtle collection
> 
> View attachment 16142516


where is this diamond tropic from?


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

2nd generation 6309 diver
Orange 6309-729B


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> where is this diamond tropic from?








JUELONG Official Store - Amazing products with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


Discover the wide range of products from AliExpress Top Seller JUELONG Official Store. Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.



m.aliexpress.com


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

mydemise said:


> JUELONG Official Store - Amazing products with exclusive discounts on AliExpress
> 
> 
> Discover the wide range of products from AliExpress Top Seller JUELONG Official Store. Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.
> ...


thanks!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi all,

Six new Turtles since July so time for an update! In addition to the new models in the bottom row, I've updated E93, E99 and F15 to images that have 3 o'clock lume. Haven’t found image updates for E89, 91, 95, or F15 yet so those remain without 3 o’clock lume.

Enjoy!


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Lou P said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Six new Turtles since July so time for an update! In addition to the new models I've updated E93, E99 and F15 to images that have 3 o'clock lume. Haven’t found image updates for E89, 91, 95, or F15 yet so those remain without 3 o’clock lume.
> 
> ...


Thank you putting this list together!!!
Very well done!
Five thumbs of approval!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Usually tardy said:


> Five thumbs of approval!


Uh… you don’t live by a nuclear power plant, do you?


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

brandon\ said:


> Uh… you don’t live by a nuclear power plant, do you?


It’s “two thumbs”, way up isn’t it…?
Well then, Five Shiny Gold Stars!
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

The SRPE99 is listed as the "A21 Update." What's the difference between the A21 and E99 besides the reference number?

<* shark >>><


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

thesharkman said:


> The SRPE99 is listed as the "A21 Update." What's the difference between the A21 and E99 besides the reference number?


For one thing the casebacks are different. All the updated models say Diver's Watch 200m instead of Air Diver's 200m.
Also the update models have been picking up the new dials with the lume at 3, such as the one in my montage for the E99 (compare to the A21 which does not have lume at 3).
Note that it's possible there were transitional update models without the lume. For example, we know for sure there were E93s without the 3 o'clock lume, but now the newer ones have it.
My comment about E89, 91, 95, F13 (not F15) refers to the expectation that these probably already have the lume, but so far I have not seen an updated image for them. For E93, 99, and F15, I do have an updated lume image in the montage.
I know...clear as mud.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

Lou P said:


> For one thing the casebacks are different. All the updated models say Diver's Watch 200m instead of Air Diver's 200m.
> Also the update models have been picking up the new dials with the lume at 3, such as the one in my montage for the E99 (compare to the A21 which does not have lume at 3).
> Note that it's possible there were transitional update models without the lume. For example, we know for sure there were E93s without the 3 o'clock lume, but now the newer ones have it.
> My comment about E89, 91, 95, F13 (not F15) refers to the expectation that these probably already have the lume, but so far I have not seen an updated image for them. For E93, 99, and F15, I do have an updated lume image in the montage.
> I know...clear as mud.


lou,

thanks for the reply....I was unaware of the caseback change. I did know about the lume at 3 on some models. 

<* shark >>><


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

New GL831 strap courtesy of Uncle Seiko & @5959HH. Feels good, I’ll give it a proper test ride tomorrow.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SLA051


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 16176511


What’s the reference of this? Can’t say I’ve seen that dial in a turtle.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

konners said:


> What’s the reference of this? Can’t say I’ve seen that dial in a turtle.


Picked up today. It’s called the ‘dark manta ray’
SRPF77K1

Cheers


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Picked up today. It’s called the ‘dark manta ray’
> SRPF77K1
> 
> Cheers


That’s the only one I could think of, but couldn’t see the rays! Thanks for clarifying 👍


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 16182006


I’m liking this!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

mini


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

AlexxvD said:


> Got my Miltat Oyster in today!
> 
> Date is wrong, i know, but tomorrow it’ll be good again.
> 
> ...


Looks great! I was going to put mine on the same but went with their Super Engineer II, as I’ve already got another diver on an oyster. They really are the best all round diver bracelet design in a true 3- link pattern.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

A new one (6306-7001) has just arrived. Some pics:




























And next to its brother:


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

mini  ...


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## ColdEye (Sep 29, 2021)

Got my first turtle (and a PADI Pepsi coming my way, this is bad). Fits nicely, but I dont think the bracelet will work for me. Looking to change it up with either a NATO or a leather strap. Suggestions?


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

ColdEye said:


> Got my first turtle (and a PADI Pepsi coming my way, this is bad). Fits nicely, but I dont think the bracelet will work for me. Looking to change it up with either a NATO or a leather strap. Suggestions?


Congrats on your first Turtle and welcome to the club! The Seiko bracelets aren’t the best out there and the turtle is an absolute strap monster! A few of the nato strap purveyors will do a bundle deal and this is a good way to start: choose a few solid colors such as black, grey or orange. Then order a couple of higher quality ones once you fall in love with a particular combo. Zulu straps from Maratac (via CountyComm) are my faves: a little thicker and with rounded hardware that suits the SRP’s profile. Another option that rocks is a GL183 style flat vent rubber strap: looks like it was made for the turtle and extremely comfortable once worn in.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

ColdEye said:


> Got my first turtle (and a PADI Pepsi coming my way, this is bad). Fits nicely, but I dont think the bracelet will work for me. Looking to change it up with either a NATO or a leather strap. Suggestions?


I can’t get the Seiko bracelet to work, despite liking the look - dive extension digs in my wrist and is a PITA. Two-piece Zulus work for me, 















but after a recommendation from @5959HH I’m currently wearing it on an Uncle Seiko GL831 which is perfect; looks great, fits great and is soooo comfortable.















Enjoy your new Turtle.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Lou P said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Six new Turtles since July so time for an update! In addition to the new models in the bottom row, I've updated E93, E99 and F15 to images that have 3 o'clock lume. Haven’t found image updates for E89, 91, 95, or F15 yet so those remain without 3 o’clock lume.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compilation. I can’t believe they still haven’t made a black dial, green bezel. If they did it in a King turtle variety with no cyclops it would be fantastic.


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## MacRipper (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

MacRipper said:


> View attachment 16189588


Hey we got to get @Lou P to update his chart! This one isn’t on there!

I wanted to look it up, and comment,” Nice_____”
but it wasn’t on the list!


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Galaga said:


> Thanks for the compilation. I can’t believe they still haven’t made a black dial, green bezel. If they did it in a King turtle variety with no cyclops it would be fantastic.


Funny I was just looking at his chart. The one that jumped out was the “Sea Grape.”

Not what you were talking about, but close!


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

siomon said:


>


That band looks amazing on that watch!


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## fencing (Aug 24, 2014)

spireitman said:


> Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


Can I know the name of this watch ?

Gửi từ SM-A705F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

fencing said:


> Can I know the name of this watch ?
> 
> Gửi từ SM-A705F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


Hi. It's a spb153. Really nice colour 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Turtle? Mmm.....😂


----------



## Seikonuaght (Feb 15, 2021)

Usually tardy said:


> Hey we got to get @Lou P to update his chart! This one isn’t on there!
> 
> I wanted to look it up, and comment,” Nice_____”
> but it wasn’t on the list!


I believe it's this one...


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Does this count?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## dd627 (Aug 22, 2007)

ColdEye said:


> Got my first turtle (and a PADI Pepsi coming my way, this is bad). Fits nicely, but I dont think the bracelet will work for me. Looking to change it up with either a NATO or a leather strap. Suggestions?


I like uncle Seiko’s waffle strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

on a willie jean strap that seemingly matches the dial...









<* shark >>>>


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cyroc (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite Turtle for the afternoon


----------



## CadillacRich (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Seikonuaght (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## asiparks1 (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Tltuae (Oct 20, 2020)

Wearing the turtle made me spoiled. Went to try a couple of tags the other day and was underwhelmed. I just love how turtles wear so well on my wrist, whilst keeping a lot of dial. I guess I'm sentenced to wear bigger watches for now lol, only tags that impressed me were the 43mm ones, but those were 10x my turtle so hell nah.


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## ishtar007 (Nov 1, 2018)

Turtle companion









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

6306-7001


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

Three Steelies









L to R: SRP777 on a Strapcode Super Engineer II; anthracite turtle on an Uncle Seiko H link, ‘68 6119-8300T on a Forstner Ladder bracelet.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ColdEye (Sep 29, 2021)

My turtle herd is growing. I find that the King Turtle fits the best. Looking to change the bracelets.


----------



## asiparks1 (Oct 25, 2021)

ColdEye said:


> My turtle herd is growing. I find that the King Turtle fits the best. Looking to change the bracelets.


Nice line up- How're you liking the "Cyclops" on the KT ?


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColdEye (Sep 29, 2021)

asiparks1 said:


> Nice line up- How're you liking the "Cyclops" on the KT ?



It's starting to grow on me. The pepsi one has a scratch on the crystal so I am looking to replace it with a sapphire with a cyclops.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Bought* a once worn seiko oyster bracelet from a fellow member, and just put it on just now.
Absolutely feels great. All I had to do was move the handy four hole micro adjuster over a couple holes

I have worn silicone and nato straps for most watches but clearly I like the feel of this one, perfectly adjusted. Looks sharp, the bracelet is very classic looking. No rattling around, very secure feeling without being tight or uncomfortable. Fits curvature of wrist very nicely. 


















The clasp has no profile, Feels flush.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

A quick question. I was playing with the new band taking it on and off appreciating it. Feels to me a metal bracelet on a watch make it almost feel like a tool. I like to admire the hinges, and the linkages that pin the whole thing together.
My wrist seems to have swollen up the ever so noticeably, probably because I’m not used to wearing metal bracelets. Wasn’t uncomfortable because there was still a little play.

So my question is this, what is this tiny hinge that doesn’t seem to hinge? It has 2 pins, so can’t see it’s an adjustment, I can only think it’s how it’s connected to add a anchor point on the ends.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

It’s the diver’s extension that you open up when you want to wear your watch on the outside of a divers suit.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

hoss said:


> It’s the diver’s extension that you open up when you want to wear your watch on the outside of a divers suit.


…how’s it work? Can’t figure out how to unlatch it..


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

Usually tardy said:


> …how’s it work? Can’t figure out how to unlatch it..


You need to pull it out to unlatch it while you have the watch band unclasped. Once you pull it out it will make the overall watch band larger in length and diameter.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

hoss said:


> You need to pull it out to unlatch it while you have the watch band unclasped. Once you pull it out it will make the overall watch band larger in length and diameter.


Ha! Mine was just stiff, probably never extended before, works fine now, much obliged.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

King turtle big white shark 
& Paul & Shark 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

I gotta quote ya, because your watch is a perfect “before and after shot!”

I’ve never been completely crazy about shiny things. Mostly like the look of patina, and brushed, or aged metals.
Not that the turtle was that shiny to begin with, there were some shiny bits, on the links, and the sides of the bracelet, and a little on the case of the watch

I used a fine buffer wheel on a dremel tool, and took down the sheen a few notches. Hard to see in the picture, light still reflects and makes it shiny.



trameline said:


> View attachment 16237616











Much more dull. I like it! And my review of wearing my first metal bracelet in 30 years, I like it!
It’s weird to say, that I don’t even notice I’m wearing it oftentimes. Maybe because it fits so perfectly, no wiggle, it became part of my wrist. Except once in awhile, it finds a straggler hair, that needs to be mechanically plucked out….


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

#bluewatchmonday


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Baby today









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko Prospex SRPC44


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I wish they made a bracelet like this for the turtle...rear end link still needs extensive dremmel work and I need to find a way to keep it from opening up... I'm just too lazy...


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)

Green today 








And with the rest of the family


----------



## pjmariner (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Just such a classic, comfortable, and cool watch! It’s unassuming, and that’s part of the charm!


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)

New acquisition


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JCMR (Jun 12, 2021)

Hola a todos


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

STO


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Modded SRP777


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> Modded SRP777


This to me is the best looking turtle I've seen. Really good choice of parts used and I have proper watch envy ! Top job 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

spireitman said:


> This to me is the best looking turtle I've seen. Really good choice of parts used and I have proper watch envy ! Top job
> 
> Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


Appreciate the kind words!


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

lorsban said:


> I wish they made a bracelet like this for the turtle...rear end link still needs extensive dremmel work and I need to find a way to keep it from opening up... I'm just too lazy...
> 
> View attachment 16251537
> 
> View attachment 16251538


Can you tell me where you are sourcing the cyclops from? I need one as my near vision is not what it once was! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

MStillwood said:


> Can you tell me where you are sourcing the cyclops from? I need one as my near vision is not what it once was!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's an AD at the mall here. That watch is the SRPE07 King Seiko.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

lorsban said:


> There's an AD at the mall here. That watch is the SRPE07 King Seiko.


Gotcha. I’m gonna try to source that crystal to install in my PADI. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

MStillwood said:


> Can you tell me where you are sourcing the cyclops from? I need one as my near vision is not what it once was!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just about ANY watchmaker would have a cyclops they could put on your PADI Turtle. You could order one online and do it yourself too. They just glue on the crystal. Only difficult part is getting it lined up properly.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko 6309-7040 from 1978. There's just such a magic with how these cushion-cases wear on wrist, truly a certified classic.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The turtle can't be far behind, can it? The anthracite turtle with a ghosted bezel mod for this Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

mi6_ said:


> Just about ANY watchmaker would have a cyclops they could put on your PADI Turtle. You could order one online and do it yourself too. They just glue on the crystal. Only difficult part is getting it lined up properly.


Truth, but I like to do things myself. That and there are no real watchmakers around here. At least not any that don’t have a huge backlog and long wait list. Also I doubt they would have the day/date cyclops. I haven’t ever seen that before. 

Thanks to all!


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)

Felt like taking some glamour shots today


----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 16265933


Did this have a cyclops originally? If so how hard is it to remove one?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Hexanaut said:


> Did this have a cyclops originally? If so how hard is it to remove one?


i had the crystal swapped with another modded turtle I had, so the cyclops ended up on another turtle. supposedly it's easy to remove, but i didn't want to risk it. from what i understand, removing it involves heat/flame to loosen it, and basically knocking the cyclops clean off 😬.

for me, the waffle dial comes across a little different, maybe even better w/o the cyclops. i did keep it stock for over a year, but eventually wanted to try it with a dome crystal and a black/day date as well.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Totally not staged shot of the turtle on an Uncle Seiko velcro in some cool NC mountain water


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> i had the crystal swapped with another modded turtle I had, so the cyclops ended up on another turtle. supposedly it's easy to remove, but i didn't want to risk it. from what i understand, removing it involves heat/flame to loosen it, and basically knocking the cyclops clean off 😬.
> 
> for me, the waffle dial comes across a little different, maybe even better w/o the cyclops. i did keep it stock for over a year, but eventually wanted to try it with a dome crystal and a black/day date as well.
> 
> ...


It looks great 👍 and yeah 😬 not sure I'd be confident removing the cyclops.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been casually eying the turtle variants for the past couple years, looking for something different enough from my skx to justify having both. After a quick trade on the forum, here I am.

My biggest complaint is that I don't know what strap to wear. It came on the bracelet, which is ok. The first week I wore it on an Uncle Seiko waffle, now I've got it on a gray-ish blue nato. Not sure if either one is quite right.
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikonuaght (Feb 15, 2021)

stamonkey said:


> I've been casually eying the turtle variants for the past couple years, looking for something different enough from my skx to justify having both. After a quick trade on the forum, here I am.
> 
> My biggest complaint is that I don't know what strap to wear. It came on the bracelet, which is ok. The first week I wore it on an Uncle Seiko waffle, now I've got it on a gray-ish blue nato. Not sure if either one is quite right.
> 
> ...


That waffle would be my choice. The bracelet gets a bad wrap but it's actually pretty good and super solid, this is why I need to have one on rubber and a bracelet. Doesn't that NATO add too much height?


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Seikonuaght said:


> That waffle would be my choice. The bracelet gets a bad wrap but it's actually pretty good and super solid, this is why I need to have one on rubber and a bracelet. Doesn't that NATO add too much height?


I was actually pleasantly surprised with the quality of the bracelet compared to some of my current and previous Seikos that I've had. For whatever reason I think the turtles look best on anything but a bracelet.

The nato does add too much height. This turtle is now the largest watch in my collection, the nato makes it seem even bigger. 





Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

stamonkey said:


> I've been casually eying the turtle variants for the past couple years, looking for something different enough from my skx to justify having both. After a quick trade on the forum, here I am.
> 
> My biggest complaint is that I don't know what strap to wear. It came on the bracelet, which is ok. The first week I wore it on an Uncle Seiko waffle, now I've got it on a gray-ish blue nato. Not sure if either one is quite right.
> 
> ...


You should give it a go on the Uncle Seiko GL831, the original design for the original watch. Looks great, perfectly comfortable and soft, lots of adjustment holes to get a good fit.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

stamonkey said:


> I was actually pleasantly surprised with the quality of the bracelet compared to some of my current and previous Seikos that I've had. For whatever reason I think the turtles look best on anything but a bracelet.
> 
> The nato does add too much height. This turtle is now the largest watch in my collection, the nato makes it seem even bigger.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Bought my turtle bracelet once worn from a member here last month and am very happy with it. Very comfortable.

That said I also very much like the single pass nato straps as well. Not much hight added.

And of course I absolutely love the stock black silicone band.
Can’t go wrong, changing the shoes on the turtle to change it up, every now and again. What a great watch.


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## mapimages (Sep 26, 2021)

Love this beast..even looks great on a black OEM rubber strap


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)

A land turtle! Anybody seen this one?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

do we know if a King Turtle bezel fits on previous models of turtles?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

The new Philippine Sun king turtle. It's a 1000 piece limited edition release for the enthusiasts in the Philippines. I think It's supposed to project and encapsulate the dynamic energy of the country and its watch community.










to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> do we know if a King Turtle bezel fits on previous models of turtles?


They should fit all srp models



argyle_underground said:


> The new Philippine Sun king turtle. It's a 1000 piece limited edition release for the enthusiasts in the Philippines. I think It's supposed to project and encapsulate the dynamic energy of the country and its watch community.
> 
> View attachment 16283906
> 
> ...


Is that yellow or gold in the chapter ring and bezel insert?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

argyle_underground said:


> The new Philippine Sun king turtle. It's a 1000 piece limited edition release for the enthusiasts in the Philippines. I think It's supposed to project and encapsulate the dynamic energy of the country and its watch community.
> 
> View attachment 16283906
> 
> ...


That lighting makes it look worse than it will in person. I bet it’s pretty cool without a flood light blasting it.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## mapimages (Sep 26, 2021)

Went from bracelet to OEM rubber strap...tough choice because both look amazing


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Beauty of watches and the ability to completely change the look by quickly swapping out the straps.

Absolutely no complaints about the oem metal bracelet, but I felt the need for nylon again.
Never really noticed the weight of the metal band, because it fit so well, close to the wrist without being tight.
72 grams lighter.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

…


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 16299518


Very nice. I really like the looks of the coin bezel. The strap looks substantial. Is the insert ceramic, it’s always hard to tell from here. Wouldn’t doubt if that’s an aftermarket crystal too….

I’ve never had a leather strap of that quality. And if my opinion matters to anyone, on the fence, that after one day of wearing a worn in country comm nato band, that it’s no where near as comfortable as that metal oyster band. It felt adjusted and perfect, and it was easy to forget one was wearing it. 
This strap, seems to wiggle and be an annoyance.
I’m gonna put on the stock silly cone one tonight again for comparison.

Don’t mind my asking, but where did you score that leather band?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Ugh. I have worn nato straps on seikos now for so long, and I do believe I’m done wearing them on this watch for good. Way too much topsy turvy sitting on my wrist, not part of the wrist like the metal bracelet.
I absolutely love it, but am still getting over that blingy look of having a metal bracelet. It never felt it was “ hey look at me “, just so used to looking down and seeing the color black.
Love the look of them, just don’t like how it moves around and bangs my wrist bone.
The rubber stock one is a vast improvement I can tell right away. Nice to have options.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Usually tardy said:


> Very nice. I really like the looks of the coin bezel. The strap looks substantial. Is the insert ceramic, it’s always hard to tell from here. Wouldn’t doubt if that’s an aftermarket crystal too….
> 
> I’ve never had a leather strap of that quality. And if my opinion matters to anyone, on the fence, that after one day of wearing a worn in country comm nato band, that it’s no where near as comfortable as that metal oyster band. It felt adjusted and perfect, and it was easy to forget one was wearing it.
> This strap, seems to wiggle and be an annoyance.
> ...


The insert is Ceramic and the leather strap is from watchgecko.com 

Today it’s wearing a Nato.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Waiting for Sunday Night Football










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Just picked this beauty up. The dial is striking!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Turtle  vs. Pam1316










Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Arranging some presents under the tree with this on










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!

My new SRPH41K1. Swapped out the OG strap for an Uncle Seiko rubber GL831. Been on the wrist for a week plus without fail. Keeping good time +5 seconds a day.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Still one of the greatest cases made by Seiko.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

"coke"


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16304417


That's top shelf!!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

janzamon said:


>


Is that an Uncle Seiko strap? How do you like it?


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> Is that an Uncle Seiko strap? How do you like it?


It is a seiko strap ref.id. DAL1BP. I personally prefer it over the uncle seiko's gl831. DAL1BP is more sturdy as it is thicker and stiffer material. Have to wear it a while(or use hot water treatment) to take shape but after that it is very comfy.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

janzamon said:


> It is a seiko strap ref.id. DAL1BP. I personally prefer it over the uncle seiko's gl831. DAL1BP is more sturdy as it is thicker and stiffer material. Have to wear it a while(or use hot water treatment) to take shape but after that it is very comfy.


I have the opposite view. I find the Uncle Seiko GL831 more supple and a better strap than the DAL1BP.


----------



## sidewindingroads (Sep 28, 2021)

Just picked up this OG beauty of a turtle. King Seiko 45-8010

Sent from my LE2120 using Tapatalk


----------



## x3avier (Jul 11, 2018)

KLC said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!
> 
> My new SRPH41K1. Swapped out the OG strap for an Uncle Seiko rubber GL831. Been on the wrist for a week plus without fail. Keeping good time +5 seconds a day.
> 
> View attachment 16321602


Couldn't help myself. I have a 777J and I now have one of these on the way. I would be willing to bet this version commands a premium very soon.

Uncle Seiko waffle in black is the perfect strap for this?


----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

x3avier said:


> Couldn't help myself. I have a 777J and I now have one of these on the way. I would be willing to bet this version commands a premium very soon.
> 
> Uncle Seiko waffle in black is the perfect strap for this?


With only 1400 pieces around, it’s bound to have a premium unfortunately. You will love it. I think it’s even better than the Black Series Turtle. The black day date wheel and red highlights made it for me in addition to the waffle dial. Ceramic insert and sapphire crystal are icing on the cake.


----------



## x3avier (Jul 11, 2018)

KLC said:


> With only 1400 pieces around, it’s bound to have a premium unfortunately. You will love it. I think it’s even better than the Black Series Turtle. The black day date wheel and red highlights made it for me in addition to the waffle dial. Ceramic insert and sapphire crystal are icing on the cake.


I agree. I would have bought a black series turtle if I could have gotten my hands on one. The SRPH41 ticks a lot of boxes as you mention and at approx 600usd it is fantastic value imho.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

x3avier said:


> I agree. I would have bought a black series turtle if I could have gotten my hands on one. The SRPH41 ticks a lot of boxes as you mention and at approx 600usd it is fantastic value imho.


Oh I prefer the GL strap over waffle. Thinner and less matchy matchy.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ICONS: Seiko Turtle combines bullet-proof reliability with a bargain price


The Seiko Turtle is one of the brand's most iconic creations that combines bullet-proof reliability with a bargain price




timeandtidewatches.com


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

1 with correct time 1 without, I have too many to keep them all wound 🤷‍♂️


----------



## sidewindingroads (Sep 28, 2021)

x3avier said:


> I agree. I would have bought a black series turtle if I could have gotten my hands on one. The SRPH41 ticks a lot of boxes as you mention and at approx 600usd it is fantastic value imho.


Try to get it from the ad at a discount too if you can ;] 

Sent from my LE2120 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Still wearing it...


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Happy 2022 turtle crew


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

King turtle now;
Happy New Year !
Regards!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPE99 PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

janzamon said:


> It is a seiko strap ref.id. DAL1BP. I personally prefer it over the uncle seiko's gl831. DAL1BP is more sturdy as it is thicker and stiffer material. Have to wear it a while(or use hot water treatment) to take shape but after that it is very comfy.


I agree. Once formed & softened with the mug of hot water trick, it is a superb match for the Turtle. The original buckle from the 777 wavy silicone strap also fits perfectly to the DAL1BP. The rubber does require frequent rinsing in cool water to maintain its dark satin sheen (my NOS from Seiya Japan looked a dull grey upon unboxing). I think it’s a classic dive watch combo that is very comfortable for daily wear and highlights the SRP’s unique case shape better than a bracelet.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

jovani said:


>


Such a clean picture! Never liked the coke on a turtle, but this one is great!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


That looks awesome with a 12hr Batman bezel insert.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Watchout63 said:


> That looks awesome with a 12hr Batman bezel insert.


Thanks 


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16348496


Love the looks of this mod. That chapter ring looks 6 inches deep on this view  very nice work!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Watchout63 said:


> Love the looks of this mod. That chapter ring looks 6 inches deep on this view  very nice work!


Thanks to the mother of all domes.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Slightly modded SRP777 today:
LCBI ceramic 12 hr lumed ceramic bezel insert
Coin edge from somewhere (I forget ha)
SRPA21 red minute hand
Kanji Day Wheel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

775  today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Pilotguy89 said:


> Slightly modded SRP777 today:
> LCBI ceramic 12 hr lumed ceramic bezel insert
> Coin edge from somewhere (I forget ha)
> SRPA21 red minute hand
> ...


It was very good!
Did you or a watchmaker do it? Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

rubendefelippe said:


> It was very good!
> Did you or a watchmaker do it? Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thank you!

I did the mods myself. It was a fun experience. I practiced and messed up on an SKX007 before so this one I didn’t mess up too badly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

TheBrownHope said:


> View attachment 16347487
> 
> View attachment 16347484
> 
> ...


nice shots. I hemmed and hawed and ultimately passed on this one. there were no real life photos of the watch; so, I couldn't get an idea of how the watch would really look. 

<* shark >>><


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPE99 PADI Turtle on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pjmariner (Aug 31, 2021)

Caught this one in the kitchen this afternoon. King Turtle.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

TheBrownHope said:


> View attachment 16347487
> 
> View attachment 16347484
> 
> ...


Is that a mod or did I sleep through a model release?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Is that a mod or did I sleep through a model release?


SRPH38


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

New NATO on the king turtle. My neighbor picked me up a six pack of straps on Amazon. Down the strap rabbit hole I go.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Tanker G1 said:


> SRPH38
> 
> View attachment 16357140


Again, Seiko absolutely slaughtered and butchered the stock photo. @TheBrownHope pictures do this watch justice.


----------



## Tltuae (Oct 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Ar15fonsi (Jun 3, 2012)

Just got my first Turtle arrive today . Omg such a nice piece now I want a king turtle 😂😂


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

brandon\ said:


> Again, Seiko absolutely slaughtered and butchered the stock photo. @TheBrownHope pictures do this watch justice.


Thanks brotha!! A whole week of this baby on the wrist. Still wearing it! Mine came with the bracelet but the Crafter Blue rubber with matching pattern is the business!


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## SlCKB0Y (Feb 6, 2013)

KLC said:


> Oh I prefer the GL strap over waffle. Thinner and less matchy matchy.


The GL is also historically correct for the original Turtle as well, so I agree it is a better match.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

TheBrownHope said:


> Thanks brotha!! A whole week of this baby on the wrist. Still wearing it! Mine came with the bracelet but the Crafter Blue rubber with matching pattern is the business!


Yeah, that CB strap is a perfect strap. Seiko should start using them as an OEM strap supplier.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Richard- said:


> View attachment 16359205


There's she is 
Very nice color 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## thedeviling74 (12 mo ago)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

New bracelet day.









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Another NATO color change. It is really fun and easy with these straps. Like a new watch everyday.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Still on the wrong strap.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

Finally scored a Ninja Turtle. I am absolutely in love with this watch! 🥷  🪨 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Seiko Saturday? The day almost matches the dial, but not quite.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Hot day with the turtle in your sauce;
Greetings!























Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

Lone Piper said:


> Finally scored a Ninja Turtle. I am absolutely in love with this watch! 🥷  🪨
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's some lovely wabi sabi on the Turtle. Nice backdrop as well. I am also a big shell fan.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The fabulous Seiko PADI pepsi turtle for warding off the Monday Blues. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

THE Turtle..


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

All Hail the King!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Got one of these jubilee bracelets from Strapcode and I’ve got to say it’s bloody garbage. End links are a poor fit, in fact Seiko 2.5mm fat spring bars don’t fit, you’ve got to buy 2mm bars in able to get end links in place. The edges of the bracelet are also bloody sharp making it very uncomfortable. This isn’t the first time I’ve had problems with aftermarket bracelets.
I personally wouldn’t recommend, in future I’ll stick with OEM bracelets/straps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

redrwster said:


> Got one of these jubilee bracelets from Strapcode and I’ve got to say it’s bloody garbage. End links are a poor fit, in fact Seiko 2.5mm fat spring bars don’t fit, you’ve got to buy 2mm bars in able to get end links in place. The edges of the bracelet are also bloody sharp making it very uncomfortable. This isn’t the first time I’ve had problems with aftermarket bracelets.
> I personally wouldn’t recommend, in future I’ll stick with OEM bracelets/straps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strapcode/Miltat bracelets come with their own pair of springbars for you to use. Sorry to hear you’re not happy with the bracelet. I own 3 Strapcode bracelets and I find their quality to be excellent in my experience.


----------



## copan (Feb 11, 2006)

My almost perfect Turtle from 1978.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

With a blue Marine Nationale. The only strap change that I have ever made to the PADI Turtle.


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

redrwster said:


> Got one of these jubilee bracelets from Strapcode and I’ve got to say it’s bloody garbage. End links are a poor fit, in fact Seiko 2.5mm fat spring bars don’t fit, you’ve got to buy 2mm bars in able to get end links in place. The edges of the bracelet are also bloody sharp making it very uncomfortable. This isn’t the first time I’ve had problems with aftermarket bracelets.
> I personally wouldn’t recommend, in future I’ll stick with OEM bracelets/straps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve found Strapcode’s bracelets to look good but they do fall short of OEM quality fit & finish. It can be improved with some gentle handiwork. It’s probably worst in their complex bracelets like a jubilee due to the much higher number of individual links than an oyster. Their saving grace has been quick and secure postage from HK to Aus, unlike the risk with USPS from Uncle of late.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

2nd Philippine LE "Sunrise" Turtle


----------



## juzzi77 (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice watches! Does it wear small if compared to sumo or baby mm200?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## horntk (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRP777


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Picked up a new in box blue lagoon with a new geckota vintage rivet style bracelet installed by the jeweler!


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## tom5518 (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

PADI , top turtle..


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Shark-sandwich (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## diffinctive (12 mo ago)

I got a Seiko Padi Turtle for Christmas. This is my first time to post a picture.


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Love the mods and that bracelet is the perfect compliment, well done!
dP


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> Love the mods and that bracelet is the perfect compliment, well done!
> dP


Thanks  


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


beautiful bracelet! Where’s it from?


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

SteveFWatches said:


> beautiful bracelet! Where’s it from?


It’s a H link from uncle Seiko. 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 Gen 1 STO Turtle. Stock Seiko silicone strap is super comfortable, but I prefer it on a Strapcode Super Jubilee bracelet. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## canary301 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## diffinctive (12 mo ago)

Do any of you have tips on how to get the bracelet back onto my Turtle?

I took the stock bracelet off and put on a Crafter Blue strap. Taking the bracelet off was super easy. Getting the CB12 on was mostly easy.

But now I cannot figure out how to switch it back to the bracelet. Pushing down the spring bars while simultaneously fitting in the endlinks seems impossible.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day four with the Seiko SRPC91 on a Strapcode Super-J Louis bracelet. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

sal4 said:


> Day four with the Seiko SRPC91 on a Strapcode Super-J Louis bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know your pics are the first ones that I could tell this watch is actually 2-tone with the gunmetal. Looks awesome


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Watchout63 said:


> You know your pics are the first ones that I could tell this watch is actually 2-tone with the gunmetal. Looks awesome


Thanks! It can be tricky to capture the black bezel and crown in pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

diffinctive said:


> Do any of you have tips on how to get the bracelet back onto my Turtle?
> 
> I took the stock bracelet off and put on a Crafter Blue strap. Taking the bracelet off was super easy. Getting the CB12 on was mostly easy.
> 
> But now I cannot figure out how to switch it back to the bracelet. Pushing down the spring bars while simultaneously fitting in the endlinks seems impossible.


It's definitely not easy but I got mine back on eventually. Took a lot of fiddling and a hefty amount of swearing too.

Try pricking your finger with the springbar tool, that seems to help as a blood sacrifice.


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

diffinctive said:


> Do any of you have tips on how to get the bracelet back onto my Turtle?
> 
> I took the stock bracelet off and put on a Crafter Blue strap. Taking the bracelet off was super easy. Getting the CB12 on was mostly easy.
> 
> But now I cannot figure out how to switch it back to the bracelet. Pushing down the spring bars while simultaneously fitting in the endlinks seems impossible.


I haven't had to use one yet, but there exists a tool made just for this called "springbar tweezers" that allows you to squeeze both ends of the springbar at the same time.


----------



## diffinctive (12 mo ago)

cjbiker said:


> I haven't had to use one yet, but there exists a tool made just for this called "springbar tweezers" that allows you to squeeze both ends of the springbar at the same time.


Thank you. I will try that.


----------



## diffinctive (12 mo ago)

Padi Turtle on a BluShark two piece Nylon


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## juzzi77 (Mar 3, 2014)

SRP775, ~ 6,5 inch wrist. Nato strap ideas?


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPF13 Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee bracelet today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tltuae (Oct 20, 2020)

What else do you need, really?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

New strap


----------



## PotatoSmashed (Dec 14, 2021)

Mini Turtle


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

SRPD21 Great White on CNS Paratrooper


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko LE "Philippine Sunrise" King Turtle


----------



## copan (Feb 11, 2006)

45 years old and pressure tested to 8 bar


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this 775;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## javyn (Dec 3, 2012)

Still loving my Mini Turtle, which has become my everyday. But, when I bought it I had planned on upgrading to a Strapcode bracelet but the bracelet it came w/ with the solid end-links was better than I thought so I forgot about it.

Now, I'm considering an Endmill again, but am wondering if it's worth it vs. the stock bracelet? My wrist I so small I'm thinking by the time they remove the links to make the Strapcode fit, it won't even taper on me anyway.

Also, do the end-links on Strapcodes, Endmill specifically, extend or are they more hidden like the end-links on the bracelet that came w/ the watch? I don't want this to end up wearing too big on me b/c as it is, it fits perfectly.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

javyn said:


> Still loving my Mini Turtle, which has become my everyday. But, when I bought it I had planned on upgrading to a Strapcode bracelet but the bracelet it came w/ with the solid end-links was better than I thought so I forgot about it.
> 
> Now, I'm considering an Endmill again, but am wondering if it's worth it vs. the stock bracelet? My wrist I so small I'm thinking by the time they remove the links to make the Strapcode fit, it won't even taper on me anyway.
> 
> Also, do the end-links on Strapcodes, Endmill specifically, extend or are they more hidden like the end-links on the bracelet that came w/ the watch? I don't want this to end up wearing too big on me b/c as it is, it fits perfectly.


I wear my mini-turtle alternating between the stock bracelet and rubber strap. I like the Seiko rubber strap so much I even got the matching blue version from the SRPC41 (PADI) for my blue SRPC39. My dealer kindly sold me my SRPC39 on the factory bracelet (swapped the black rubber for bracelet on on an SRPC35).

I’m guessing the Strapcode/Miltat would be better quality than the factory Seiko bracelet (better clasp and screw pins versus pin & collars). But I like the female end link arrangement of the stock Seiko bracelet; and you’re at least still getting solid end links.

It probably would wear larger with the male end links on a Strapcode, but again, that’s purely speculation on my part. Personally I don’t really have issues with the stock Seiko bracelets, especially if they come with solid end links. The divers extension, stamped folding clasp and pin & collar links aren’t deal breakers for me, unlike some people. So I usually don’t upgrade my Seiko bracelets to Strapcodes.


----------



## javyn (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah, the end-links are what's making me hesitant on getting a Strapcode. I think I'll stick with what I got and hope the bracelet lasts forever!

No desire to get a rubber strap for this one. Wanted a diver with a nice oyster bracelet. Actually this Mini Turtle checks every box I could want for a (desk) diver, even the cyclops magnifier. No desire to mod this bad boy in any way. I wear this 90% of the time and only wear my other watches to match specific outfits lol.

If I wanted to wear one with a rubber strap, I'd wear my Solar Tuna, which, I barely touch anyway heh. Thinking about selling it.


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

Replaced the two year old traditional flat vent on my 777 with a new Crafter Blue rubber strap. Definitely looks more modern, feels super comfortable, needs no breaking in or softening whatsoever. I love the fitted end link style. It takes away that polished inter-lug facet of the turtle, making a superb match with the brushed case. Glad to see it came with a couple of rubber strap keepers too, as I’m not a fan of steel keepers on rubber dive straps. The brushed buckle is a beauty: large but its edges are very well finished. The bevelled edge of the thicker rubber also adds greatly to its wearability. A week’s hassle-free shipping from Honkers makes it a rare five-star rating by me.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Nice to pick up a watch that you first bought when you first got into the watch hobby, and think… “Damn I like this watch!”


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

Is that a modded Black Series Turtle from a few years ago?




stygianloon said:


> Nice to pick up a watch that you first bought when you first got into the watch hobby, and think… “Damn I like this watch!”
> 
> View attachment 16466081


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 16464250


Sharp!


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 16478546


Very cool pic


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16472427


Feels like I could dive into that crystal


----------



## WindyCityWatch (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

NobruX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Model#?


----------



## MeapSecurity (Aug 1, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone had a citizen bn0151, mini turtle, or spb143 that could take photos side by side with the turtle. I'm trying to measure if it will fit my wrist.


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Model#?


Seiko Prospex Limited Edition "Philippine Sunrise" Turtle Automatic SRPH38K1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

MeapSecurity said:


> I was wondering if anyone had a citizen bn0151, mini turtle, or spb143 that could take photos side by side with the turtle. I'm trying to measure if it will fit my wrist.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeapSecurity (Aug 1, 2020)

NobruX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, does it wear a lot bigger than the mini turtle?


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

NobruX said:


> Seiko Prospex Limited Edition "Philippine Sunrise" Turtle Automatic SRPH38K1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

MeapSecurity said:


> Thanks, does it wear a lot bigger than the mini turtle?


I don't think so. If you fell comfortable wearing a mini, a regular turtle will do just fine in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

MeapSecurity said:


> Thanks, does it wear a lot bigger than the mini turtle?


My 777 wears really nice. Perfect size, doesn’t feel big. What makes it even better is the GL831 strap. Feels like I’m not even wearing a watch.


----------



## MeapSecurity (Aug 1, 2020)

Cover Drive said:


> My 777 wears really nice. Perfect size, doesn’t feel big. What makes it even better is the GL831 strap. Feels like I’m not even wearing a watch.
> View attachment 16481208
> 
> View attachment 16481213


Is it really that much more comfortable than the OEM strap?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

MeapSecurity said:


> Is it really that much more comfortable than the OEM strap?


Yes. It makes the watch wear more in a centred position.


----------



## MeapSecurity (Aug 1, 2020)

Ok, Thanks for the information. Where is a good place to purchase right now? I can't find any for a good price. Lowest I could find was on ebay for close to 400.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

MeapSecurity said:


> Is it really that much more comfortable than the OEM strap?


IMO, yes. The original strap that came with it seemed to ‘stick’ to the wrist (I wear watches loose), so I did some reading around on the original 6309 and found out about the original style strap that came with it. Another thing also, I don’t get a rash on my wrist when water gets underneath the GL831, I did with the original silicone based strap that came with the 777.


----------



## MeapSecurity (Aug 1, 2020)

Cover Drive said:


> IMO, yes. The original strap that came with it seemed to ‘stick’ to the wrist (I wear watches loose), so I did some reading around on the original 6309 and found out about the original style strap that came with it. Another thing also, I don’t get a rash on my wrist when water gets underneath the GL831, I did with the original silicone based strap that came with the 777.


I assume it’s the same strap on the mini turtle but larger. It was supple but it stuck to my wrist and clothes which was very annoying. I guess I’ll get one with it when I purchase. I had to put my mini turtle on a nato.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

MeapSecurity said:


> Ok, Thanks for the information. Where is a good place to purchase right now? I can't find any for a good price. Lowest I could find was on ebay for close to 400.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sea Grapes Turtle


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello there,

In addition to the pepsi and blue bezel variations, which reference model of turtle bezel you recommend for the first time to have a turtle?

Thanks


----------



## HansB (Jan 5, 2022)

SBDY023


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NickStep (Jan 9, 2016)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16493676


Love this! Which ref is it?


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

My first Turtle in a couple of years, purchased from another WUS member last week. Taking cost into account, I think turtles might be my favorite modern Seiko diver.


----------



## Adam Summerfield (Jun 19, 2012)

6309-7049. Original owner from new


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1978 6309


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Jowens said:


> My first Turtle in a couple of years, purchased from another WUS member last week. Taking cost into account, I think turtles might be my favorite modern Seiko diver.
> View attachment 16496277


Personally I think it is Seiko’s best watch they make… big call I know.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

SRPH38 

Enabler alert, just bought one from Singapore. The seller told me the chapter ring was off, so I received it and it is now on its way to Duarte at NEWW to have everything aligned the way it should have been from the factory. #97X out of 1,000. Can’t wait to get it back, like getting a new watch again!


----------



## javyn (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## GeSpot (11 mo ago)




----------



## GeSpot (11 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Perfect. I do not want to take this off.


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

The funny thing is that this turtle caught my attention in a relatively short time. have ordered King grenade SRP05K1 after narrow down from most beauty dial bezel combination ... And the seiko journey continues again 😄 

Still thinking the SRPD21K1


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 16509864


Dude, where did you get the lollipop from? Been after one of those for a while.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Cover Drive said:


> Dude, where did you get the lollipop from? Been after one of those for a while.











GENUINE SEIKO SKX007 SKX009 SKX173 HANDS - (3) PIECE FACTORY LUMIBRITE HAND SET | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GENUINE SEIKO SKX007 SKX009 SKX173 HANDS - (3) PIECE FACTORY LUMIBRITE HAND SET at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

KJVA67 said:


> View attachment 15638220
> 
> Kinda blue..


just got the change to look more detail on the bezel, it has amazing grid lines and even nicer with curved end CB?


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## copan (Feb 11, 2006)

´77 Turtle


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Adam Summerfield said:


> 6309-7049. Original owner from new
> 
> View attachment 16496717


There's just something awesome about a beat up Turtle. Love it. Great pic bro.

Gav


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


What strap is that?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

cjbiker said:


> What strap is that?


Crafter Blue CB12


----------



## HansB (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

1978 6306-7001. Love the size, which is a hair smaller than the modern re-issues. Perfect rugged vintage diver IMO. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

Received a jubilee from Uncle Seiko this week, but just got the chance to install it yesterday. 
My initial impression: good quality for the price, very comfortable with plenty of adjustability.


----------



## jml9689 (10 mo ago)

SRPE93 with timer in action. After a catch and release of two SRP777's a few years ago, I'm back in the Turtle club.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

brandon\ said:


>


is this the JDM or the SRPD21k1 mods? spot the ceramic insert and king bezel and is it sapphire glass or just my silly eyes? looks more cooler than stock


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 16082918
> 
> 
> View attachment 16082919


what strap is this good looking green?


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Dwijaya said:


> is this the JDM or the SRPD21k1 mods? spot the ceramic insert and king bezel and is it sapphire glass or just my silly eyes? looks more cooler than reguler


It's a stock King Turtle case and bezel. Then I swapped the inner module/unit (movement, dial, hands) with an SRPD21 because I didn't like the fauxtina lume. The color was fine. But it glowed blue, instead of typical Seiko green and wasn't very bright. And I used a double-domed sapphire from CrystalTimes and polished chapter ring from Namokies.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Dwijaya said:


> what strap is this good looking green?


That's an Isofrane.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

with the brother


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

Just received this new to me SRP777 yesterday. Absolutely love this watch on the stock strap.


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Jowens said:


> View attachment 16533338
> Just received this new to me SRP777 yesterday. Absolutely love this watch on the stock strap.


i wonder is it also had some residu smell like i don't know thinner or rubber or oil which getting less with the sweat?


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Jowens said:


> View attachment 16533338
> Just received this new to me SRP777 yesterday. Absolutely love this watch on the stock strap.


Get uncle seiko or bonetto cinturini 284, even better strap.


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

Gilmour said:


> Get uncle seiko or bonetto cinturini 284, even better strap.


Iv'e worn past turtles on Uncle Seiko straps and I do like them, but not close to as much as the factory strap. Haven't tried the BC, but Isofrane would be my second choice.


----------



## Snapping Twig (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

Dwijaya said:


> i wonder is it also had some residu smell like i don't know thinner or rubber or oil which getting less with the sweat?


Fortunately without scent, although I did replace the rather worn factory strap it came on with a much newer one of my own.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Ninja 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Pull a trigger for CB08















And the right tools.....


----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

I got this watch on a trade. I believe it's a Turtle.

Not entirely sure if I will keep it.


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

computer_freak said:


> I got this watch on a trade. I believe it's a Turtle.
> 
> Not entirely sure if I will keep it.
> 
> View attachment 16542645


beauty 🐢 
It's SRPD11 or SBDY027

Enjoy the the beauty of its dial bezel fitment etc


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

I have the same. The dial is a beauty and like the black case. Have mine on a blue camo strap.


----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

I guess it is a SRPD11 since it was sold in Europe.

It's a nice watch but I'm more into quartz movements. I'll keep it for a while to enjoy it's beauty.


----------



## akshatsrao81 (Nov 14, 2021)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 16538993


WOW!!!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

6309-7040









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjhanna8 (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

jml9689 said:


> SRPE93 with timer in action. After a catch and release of two SRP777's a few years ago, I'm back in the Turtle club.


Welcome back to the club. Turtles are such an awesome everyday wear watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

Nice subtle "mod" if it can even be called that. Did you change the seconds hand only? If so, does the lume match the other two hands? TIA.




uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 16509864


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

KLC said:


> Nice subtle "mod" if it can even be called that. Did you change the seconds hand only? If so, does the lume match the other two hands? TIA.


Yes, it's the seconds hand for the SKX173 and the lume is identical.









GENUINE SEIKO SKX007 SKX009 SKX173 HANDS - (3) PIECE FACTORY LUMIBRITE HAND SET | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GENUINE SEIKO SKX007 SKX009 SKX173 HANDS - (3) PIECE FACTORY LUMIBRITE HAND SET at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Yes, it's the seconds hand for the SKX173 and the lume is identical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ordered an SKX173 lollipop for my 777 a few days ago from this supplier…. Looking forward to receiving it and getting it applied. @uvalaw2005 turtle looks ‘how it should be’ imo.


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 16538993


Great pic! That might be the most perfectly aligned turtle I've seen. Any more pics on the Isofrane?


----------



## PieLemonKey (9 mo ago)

Been beating the crap out of it daily for nearly 3 years, still going strong. Had an incident where I took a late drop while surfing and went through the washing machine; my leash broke, I tore a hole in my wetsuit, got a good ding on my board and my head, but my turtle was fine for the most part.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

While I’d baby a Willard or the like which are at higher price points, your post shows what a real beater Seiko at the right price point should be used for. Nice!



PieLemonKey said:


> Been beating the crap out of it daily for nearly 3 years, still going strong. Had an incident where I took a late drop while surfing and went through the washing machine; my leash broke, I tore a hole in my wetsuit, got a good ding on my board and my head, but my turtle was fine for the most part.
> View attachment 16550887


----------



## PieLemonKey (9 mo ago)

KLC said:


> While I’d baby a Willard or the like which are at higher price points, your post shows what a real beater Seiko at the right price point should be used for. Nice!


Thanks! I've always wanted something pricier but I feel like I'd regret it since I'd be hesitant to use something like a Black Bay in an actual "diving" scenario.


----------



## jml9689 (10 mo ago)

Just got an Islander Oyster for my SRPE93. Quality feels similar to the Strapcodes I've owned before, so I'm happy with it. Not a fan of the clasp though (appears to be 18mm). If anyone has a good deal on an 18mm MM300 clasp, let me know.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Oldie but a goldie ,


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

KLC said:


> While I’d baby a Willard or the like which are at higher price points, your post shows what a real beater Seiko at the right price point should be used for. Nice!


I know what you mean. I bought a SBDC123 (blue Willard) last year and I rarely wear it. Why…..? I really can’t put my finger on it. My 777 is just perfect for everything… tough, robust, fits really well, looks fantastic, great price point, good time keeper and stunning lume. 
I‘ll probably get some flak for this, but I have a Heimdallr 6105 homage that I modded into a 6105-8110 which I use more often than the SBDC123 - it fits better, keeps time better, looks better and I don’t worry about the fact that I have a 1100 quid watch on my wrist…… weird!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Cover Drive said:


> I know what you mean. I bought a SBDC123 (blue Willard) last year and I rarely wear it. Why…..? I really can’t put my finger on it. My 777 is just perfect for everything… tough, robust, fits really well, looks fantastic, great price point, good time keeper and stunning lume.
> I‘ll probably get some flak for this, but I have a Heimdallr 6105 homage that I modded into a 6105-8110 which I use more often than the SBDC123 - it fits better, keeps time better, looks better and I don’t worry about the fact that I have a 1100 quid watch on my wrist…… weird!


Not weird at all. I would feel the same way. In fact I'm in the middle of sourcing parts right now to do a build, I just hate placing hands, (not the steadiest here).


----------



## hymie.lipschitz (10 mo ago)

Still mad in love with my SRP777. Such a timeless classic.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

hymie.lipschitz said:


> View attachment 16554797
> 
> 
> Still mad in love with my SRP777. Such a timeless classic.


I have said this before, but I think this is Seiko’s best current watch.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

A simply outstanding watch. Thank you Seiko.


----------



## Weleleh (9 mo ago)

Recently bought a SRPE93K1 / SRP777K1 for £280 new and I'm looking for strap recommendations. 

At the moment, I've got a Paratrooper stylre bracelet and a NASA style bracelet on cheapnatrostraps cart.
Huge fan of suede straps but can't seem to find one I like.










Which strap is this by the way? Looks better than the stock strap.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Weleleh said:


> Recently bought a SRPE93K1 / SRP777K1 for £280 new and I'm looking for strap recommendations.
> 
> At the moment, I've got a Paratrooper stylre bracelet and a NASA style bracelet on cheapnatrostraps cart.
> Huge fan of suede straps but can't seem to find one I like.
> ...


I can thoroughly recommend a GL831 strap from Uncle Seiko like mine above.








Uncle Seiko Straps


Waffle Straps Tire Tread H-Link 6139 Bracelet 6309 Oyster



www.uncleseiko.co.uk





The strap on your post, @hymie.lipschitz , is a waffle strap.


----------



## hymie.lipschitz (10 mo ago)

Weleleh said:


> Recently bought a SRPE93K1 / SRP777K1 for £280 new and I'm looking for strap recommendations.
> 
> At the moment, I've got a Paratrooper stylre bracelet and a NASA style bracelet on cheapnatrostraps cart.
> Huge fan of suede straps but can't seem to find one I like.
> ...


Yeah, wafflestrap. Can highly recommend. While others rely on Uncleseiko or Wjean for these I chose a cheapo Proxima one from Ebay which is of very good quality and a bargain.

cheers


----------



## newworld (9 mo ago)

Just bought this yesterday 😃
*







*


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Weleleh said:


> Recently bought a SRPE93K1 / SRP777K1 for £280 new and I'm looking for strap recommendations.
> 
> At the moment, I've got a Paratrooper stylre bracelet and a NASA style bracelet on cheapnatrostraps cart.
> Huge fan of suede straps but can't seem to find one I like.
> ...


You might wanna checked crafter blue cb08 or ux03 the straight end universal 22mm


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello Monday
King 🐢 grenade


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

newworld said:


> Just bought this yesterday
> *
> View attachment 16555892
> *


Congratulations!,enjoy it with health!
Cheers!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

SRPC44 I pulled this one out recently (for a prospective buyer) hadnt seen it in awhile, looks fantastic, now I am ambivalent about selling it.. Amazing how putting away a watch for awhile and then seeing it again w fresh eyes rekindles the fondness I once had for it.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

Dwijaya said:


> You might wanna checked crafter blue cb08 or ux03 the straight end universal 22mm


+1 on the CB. The black one suits the black faced Turtles so well but has a much more modern vibe. Their buckles are amongst the best I’ve ever tried. Uncle Seiko also does a really interesting Japanese tattoo patterned version of the classic GL flat vent.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 16559090


Getting a lollipop on mine soon.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Diver Dan said:


> +1 on the CB. The black one suits the black faced Turtles so well but has a much more modern vibe. Their buckles are amongst the best I’ve ever tried. Uncle Seiko also does a really interesting Japanese tattoo patterned version of the classic GL flat vent.


This is the Uncle Seiko ‘Irezumi’:


----------



## hymie.lipschitz (10 mo ago)

Cover Drive said:


> This is the Uncle Seiko ‘Irezumi’:
> View attachment 16559140


How does the turtle stand up against the Willard? Which one gets more wrist time and why?


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Seiko Prospex olive green "grenade" king turtle for turtle Tuesday, day 2 of my green theme.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sea Grapes Turtle on CB strap


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

hymie.lipschitz said:


> How does the turtle stand up against the Willard? Which one gets more wrist time and why?


The 777 gets way more time. Sits really comfortable on the wrist and imo looks better as well. The Willard is nice but but there is ‘something‘ about it that disappoints. Also with the Willard I worry I have a 1100 quid watch on my wrist whereas the 777 is real beater.


----------



## hymie.lipschitz (10 mo ago)

Cover Drive said:


> The 777 gets way more time. Sits really comfortable on the wrist and imo looks better as well. The Willard is nice but but there is ‘something‘ about it that disappoints. Also with the Willard I worry I have a 1100 quid watch on my wrist whereas the 777 is real beater.


Hmmm…can relate, however watching photos of the Willard each time makes me think I need one. I mean, have you seen the gorgeous SPB265-iteration?
Cheers


----------



## Weleleh (9 mo ago)

My paratrooper and NASA style straps arrived from cheapnatostraps.

Paratrooper needs to be shortened because it wraps inside the wrist/watch and that means watch isn't balanced around the wrist at all.

The NASA one is ok, wish the suede was more visible but its confortable.

However these watches really were made to be used with rubber straps, looks very good in them so my next step will be spending some money on uncle or on CB ones.


----------



## Weleleh (9 mo ago)

http://imgur.com/a/7mgRUAv


----------



## Weleleh (9 mo ago)




----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

Weleleh said:


> My paratrooper and NASA style straps arrived from cheapnatostraps.
> 
> Paratrooper needs to be shortened because it wraps inside the wrist/watch and that means watch isn't balanced around the wrist at all.
> 
> ...


Agree re rubber straps being the best for the Turtle. The best ones do cost more. I’ve had the most wear from a genuine Seiko DAL1BP. If you’re spending upwards of $50, don’t discount steel bracelets either. My fave is still the Uncle Seiko H Link. As for natos, I settled on the robust simplicity of a black zulu strap. Those drilled lugs were put there for a purpose!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

waiting for this beauty


----------



## cmak (Feb 4, 2012)

My custom gold turtle I bought from a seller on WUS. Love it


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

the white shark is arrived









immediately replace the bracelets
























a little comparation to the king


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


Awesome.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

YNWA 97


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Philippine Sunrise Turtle


----------



## HarryBoy- (Aug 19, 2021)

I just purchased a SRPH57. Any tips on strap combos? Maybe white or black? Rubber or nato? 

Are there any cheap but good fitted rubber straps? Seen a curved end strap on aliexpress with mixed reviews.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

HarryBoy- said:


> I just purchased a SRPH57. Any tips on strap combos? Maybe white or black? Rubber or nato?
> 
> Are there any cheap but good fitted rubber straps? Seen a curved end strap on aliexpress with mixed reviews.


The great thing about the turtle is vast number of aftermarket strap and bracelet choices available. If you want fitted rubber though, it's hard to beat Crafter Blue.

CURVED END RUBBER STRAP FOR SEIKO TURTLE (CB08)


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

+









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman64 (Feb 17, 2018)

This one gets some wrist time this week. Have a great one everyone.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Stock bracelet after shortening


----------



## bwesky (May 16, 2016)

My 6 year old daily SRP777, lume shot and on an uncle seiko gl831 od green strap.


----------



## HarryBoy- (Aug 19, 2021)

Tanker G1 said:


> The great thing about the turtle is vast number of aftermarket strap and bracelet choices available. If you want fitted rubber though, it's hard to beat Crafter Blue.
> 
> CURVED END RUBBER STRAP FOR SEIKO TURTLE (CB08)


Not neccesary but curved end rubber does look good. 

Thanks. Will look around for good rubber strap shops witihn EU. Any tips?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

naganaga said:


> The Seiko Prospex olive green "grenade" king turtle for turtle Tuesday, day 2 of my green theme.
> View attachment 16559844


very nice! I’m still eyeing a king turtle in green to this day…


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## bwesky (May 16, 2016)

rameezhanslo said:


> View attachment 16574441



I really like the bright strap. I don't think I could keep one clean though.


----------



## cmak (Feb 4, 2012)

Threw the jubilee on the Gold Turtle today


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

TraserH3 said:


> very nice! I’m still eyeing a king turtle in green to this day…


It’s a great watch with superb legibility. 

The green is very dark and the watch shows up black most of the time except in well-lit environments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## shox75 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey fellow turtle owners, I'm trying to figure out where to get a low top hat crystal unlike the one crystaltimes sells. watchmods.ca has created a few turtles with this low profile to hat. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Mini turtle w/double domed sapphire and Strapcode bracelet.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

shox75 said:


> View attachment 16577449
> 
> Hey fellow turtle owners, I'm trying to figure out where to get a low top hat crystal unlike the one crystaltimes sells. watchmods.ca has created a few turtles with this low profile to hat. Anyone got any ideas?


I would really like to know, as well.


----------



## momoman75 (Nov 12, 2021)

brandon\ said:


> I would really like to know, as well.


I tried reaching out to the guy, but no response. I've seen others ask about various mods he's done in the comments and there's never a response.
But its got to be out there somewhere! The turtle uses a 32mm diameter crystal, I know that much. Maybe its from another Seiko model?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

momoman75 said:


> I tried reaching out to the guy, but no response. I've seen others ask about various mods he's done in the comments and there's never a response.
> But its got to be out there somewhere! The turtle uses a 32mm diameter crystal, I know that much. Maybe its from another Seiko model?


Maybe he grinds his own and doesn't want to get inundated with a bunch of requests.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Chillin ! UK style. 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

brandon\ said:


> Maybe he grinds his own and doesn't want to get inundated with a bunch of requests.


Not a chance. He just doesn’t want to give up his suppliers - why buy from him if you can go get the parts yourself?


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Thursday gloomy - king grenade


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Getting this new seconds hand put on soon.


----------



## Watchman64 (Feb 17, 2018)

Black King Turtle SRPH41K1 on my Tudor BB GMT nato.


----------



## Tltuae (Oct 20, 2020)

Watchman64 said:


> Black King Turtle SRPH41K1 on my Tudor BB GMT nato.
> 
> View attachment 16581645


What a sexy beast damn


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

dgaddis said:


> Not a chance. He just doesn’t want to give up his suppliers - why buy from him if you can go get the parts yourself?


Exactly.

98% of watch parts resellers source from the same Chinese factories 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Easily my favourite turtle.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

The SRPE93k1 or the SBDY015?


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

JayQ said:


> The SRPE93k1 or the SBDY015?
> View attachment 16589245


I’m so glad I’m not the only one to have both variants haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shox75 (Oct 9, 2016)

Commisar said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 98% of watch parts resellers source from the same Chinese factories
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Boy would love to figure out which Chinse factory!
Here's another one of his creations with the low profile top hat:


----------



## Ar15fonsi (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## bwesky (May 16, 2016)

shox75 said:


> Boy would love to figure out which Chinse factory!
> Here's another one of his creations with the low profile top hat:


Anyone else desire a bezel with half the height of these? All the aftermarket and factory bezels are all so tall. Would love a slimmer one.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## shox75 (Oct 9, 2016)

bwesky said:


> Anyone else desire a bezel with half the height of these? All the aftermarket and factory bezels are all so tall. Would love a slimmer one.


Have a look at coin edge bezels from Namoki or CT. They appear much slimmer due to the slope around the top. 








SRP Turtle Coin Edge Bezel - CT203CE Polished - Seiko Mod - Crystaltimes USA Seiko Mod Parts


Material – Stainless Steel 316L surgical grade Designs – 120/120 (120 edges 120 unidirectional clicks) Coin Edge bezel – classic 6105 150M coin edge look - CE ALL VERSIONS - Supplied fitted with gasket + 3M adhesive insert sticker Finish - Polished Ref dimensions – Dia 42.5mm Thickness 4.1mm...




usa.crystaltimes.net


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JayQ said:


> The SRPE93k1 or the SBDY015?
> View attachment 16589245


015, all day everyday.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


Hey buddy, do you also have the black dial or just this one? I’ve considered buying the black one too but I’m not sure it would get any wrist time as the anthracite aesthetically is superior IMHO.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Hey buddy, do you also have the black dial or just this one? I’ve considered buying the black one too but I’m not sure it would get any wrist time as the anthracite aesthetically is superior IMHO.


I only have the anthracite. Personally I'd have it no other way.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> I only have the anthracite. Personally I'd have it no other way.


Agreed.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Shark-sandwich (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Shark-sandwich (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Lots of cool turtles guys. Is there no mini turtle thread?


----------



## Tltuae (Oct 20, 2020)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


This is stunning.

I wonder if that strap would work with a blue dial turtle


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Tltuae said:


> This is stunning.
> 
> I wonder if that strap would work with a blue dial turtle


This is my blue Willard on a blue version of that strap.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Lots of cool turtles guys. Is there no mini turtle thread?


The occasional mini pokes its head in here but not many. Perhaps start a new thread? I've got two I can share.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

mrwomble said:


> The occasional mini pokes its head in here but not many. Perhaps start a new thread? I've got two I can share.


Ok done! ***Seiko Mini Turtle Thread!***


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

dgaddis said:


> Mini turtle w/double domed sapphire and Strapcode bracelet.


How you like yours? Have been thinking of replacing my skx with this. Is the green as striking in person as seen in some pictures?


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> How you like yours? Have been thinking of replacing my skx with this. Is the green as striking in person as seen in some pictures?


I love it, it’s my most worn watch. The green is great, it’s subtle. In most lighting conditions it’s pretty dark, only in bright (mainly outdoor) lighting does the green really pop. I like that because you know it’s there but it isn’t drawing attention to itself most of the time.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

dgaddis said:


> I love it, it’s my most worn watch. The green is great, it’s subtle. In most lighting conditions it’s pretty dark, only in bright (mainly outdoor) lighting does the green really pop. I like that because you know it’s there but it isn’t drawing attention to itself most of the time.


That sounds perfect! Thanks for your take on it


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

A 773 ready for a dip...


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

dgaddis said:


> I love it, it’s my most worn watch. The green is great, it’s subtle. In most lighting conditions it’s pretty dark, only in bright (mainly outdoor) lighting does the green really pop. I like that because you know it’s there but it isn’t drawing attention to itself most of the time.


Where did you get yours btw? I between eBay seller with a good amount of positive reviews and Sakura. Sakura says they don’t consider movement accuracy a defect and wouldn’t accept a return and I’m not sure about eBay’s buyer protection with respect to that.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Where did you get yours btw? I between eBay seller with a good amount of positive reviews and Sakura. Sakura says they don’t consider movement accuracy a defect and wouldn’t accept a return and I’m not sure about eBay’s buyer protection with respect to that.


Got mine from IppoJapan cause they were cheapest at the time. I have bought from Sakura several times tho.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

dgaddis said:


> Got mine from IppoJapan cause they were cheapest at the time. I have bought from Sakura several times tho.


Thanks. Good experiences? Any import fees to expect?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

dgaddis said:


> Not a chance. He just doesn’t want to give up his suppliers - why buy from him if you can go get the parts yourself?





Commisar said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 98% of watch parts resellers source from the same Chinese factories
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk





shox75 said:


> Boy would love to figure out which Chinse factory!
> Here's another one of his creations with the low profile top hat:


The problem with all of this - at least for me - is the factories he’s sourcing these from probably have a minimum order. I want ONE. I don’t want 20 or 50 or 100. He has a right to not disclose his supplier if he’s buying in bulk. But if he found a supplier that will sell one-off and he’s not disclosing, he’s kinda dick then.

And if his suppliers are selling one-off, they’re dumb for not being out there more. They could make some dough.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Using the King Turtle to dive with.... In a pool 🤿









Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Thanks. Good experiences? Any import fees to expect?


My understanding is if it's under $800 there's no fees. I've imported a handful of watches under $800 and was never hit with a fee. I also bought a $1300 Astron (from Sakura) and wasn't hit with a fee, but I think I just got lucky there.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


Stunning


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

dgaddis said:


> My understanding is if it's under $800 there's no fees. I've imported a handful of watches under $800 and was never hit with a fee. I also bought a $1300 Astron (from Sakura) and wasn't hit with a fee, but I think I just got lucky there.


Makes sense. I thought it might be related to price. Bought one of the Ripley limited releases for around $400 off eBay with no fees a while ago.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Commisar said:


> Using the King Turtle to dive with.... In a pool 🤿
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol was this all just to be able to say, “No, no. I actually dive with mine.” ?


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Lol was this all just to be able to say, “No, no. I actually dive with mine.” ?


Yes 

I also wanted to learn to scuba.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

shibaman said:


> Good looking great white! I see you have a roman numeral on the date. How did that happen?


My SRP775 also has Roman numerals, I bought it from Malaysia. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## plk1978 (Apr 8, 2018)

SRPE93 - my first Turtle, and my first modded Seiko. Here is the ‘before’ photo on a Perlon strap. I’ll post an ‘after’ photo when I have it back in hand.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Years ago a watch maker told me to quit searching for a better watch and simply wear one of these everyday. I didn’t take his advice but maybe he wasn’t wrong…..


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Turtle... With a dial that looks like cubed mangoes


----------



## Oivinf (8 mo ago)

Looking to get a turtle as my first serious watch... I really love the clous de Paris pattern on the King Turtle's dial, but I'm not so much a fan of the cyclops. It seems my interest was piqued at just the wrong time for getting a fairly priced SRP777/SRPE93 - a new one runs €419 here. Not to mention the JDM version is almost twice that! (I'll be honest, the kanji date wheel is what I'm craving.) Sorry for not having an interesting picture to post, as I mentioned, new to the hobby. Either way I'm on the verge of caving and getting a brand new SRPE93 directly from the source, haha


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Oivinf said:


> Looking to get a turtle as my first serious watch... I really love the clous de Paris pattern on the King Turtle's dial, but I'm not so much a fan of the cyclops. It seems my interest was piqued at just the wrong time for getting a fairly priced SRP777/SRPE93 - a new one runs €419 here. Not to mention the JDM version is almost twice that! (I'll be honest, the kanji date wheel is what I'm craving.) Sorry for not having an interesting picture to post, as I mentioned, new to the hobby. Either way I'm on the verge of caving and getting a brand new SRPE93 directly from the source, haha


Welcome my friend. You are now on your journey down a rabbit hole.


----------



## Oivinf (8 mo ago)

Cover Drive said:


> Welcome my friend. You are now on your journey down a rabbit hole.


Thank you, I can already feel myself slipping down it... Memorizing Japanese vs international serials, absorbing every piece of information possible, etc. At some point soon I'll just have to take the plunge (pun intended). Somewhat unrelated, but just to contribute - I came across this one (older sale from here) which I find really attractive, though I think I prefer the OEM silicone straps for some reason. Before diving into the turtle line I didn't think I'd find myself so attracted to rubber bracelets.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Oivinf said:


> Thank you, I can already feel myself slipping down it... Memorizing Japanese vs international serials, absorbing every piece of information possible, etc. At some point soon I'll just have to take the plunge (pun intended). Somewhat unrelated, but just to contribute - I came across this one (older sale from here) which I find really attractive, though I think I prefer the OEM silicone straps for some reason. Before diving into the turtle line I didn't think I'd find myself so attracted to rubber bracelets.


Very nice. Here is my SRP777 (with a slight mod to the seconds hand) as a contrast. The strap is an Uncle Seiko GL831.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Oivinf (8 mo ago)

Cover Drive said:


> Very nice. Here is my SRP777 (with a slight mod to the seconds hand) as a contrast. The strap is an Uncle Seiko GL831.


Beautiful piece. If I'm not mistaken having the lollipop on the end (rather than the counterweight) mimics the classic turtles? I like it better that way too, but it's a subtle detail that I don't mind so much, though it makes you wonder why they'd change it in the modern reissue...


----------



## Hard Learner (May 17, 2021)

Posted it everywhere else. Might as well post it in the official turtle thread. Might be the most comfortable watch I own besides my Gshock King.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hard Learner said:


> Posted it everywhere else. Might as well post it in the official turtle thread. Might be the most comfortable watch I own besides my Gshock King.
> View attachment 16642125


Great dial 👍🏻


----------



## Oivinf (8 mo ago)

So I caved! I really wanted a JDM King Turtle, but the only guy I found selling one in the EU wanted retail price for a very beat up one. I ended up just getting a basic Turtle at the Seiko store here. That way I could check the alignments before buying too of course which is a plus. This is the new SRPE93, similar to the SRP777 but with an additional dot next to the date at the 3 o'clock position to conform to the new ISO standards (? or at least that's what I read). Needless to say it's the K1 "overseas" model, with a French/English day wheel. I might post some better images later but I thought you guys would enjoy either way. In short: completely stock, brand new directly from manufacturer latest model basic Turtle.



















Now I also have an excuse to get that JDM King Turtle next time I visit Japan...!


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Oivinf said:


> So I caved! I really wanted a JDM King Turtle, but the only guy I found selling one in the EU wanted retail price for a very beat up one. I ended up just getting a basic Turtle at the Seiko store here. That way I could check the alignments before buying too of course which is a plus. This is the new SRPE93, similar to the SRP777 but with an additional dot next to the date at the 3 o'clock position to conform to the new ISO standards (? or at least that's what I read). Needless to say it's the K1 "overseas" model, with a French/English day wheel. I might post some better images later but I thought you guys would enjoy either way. In short: completely stock, brand new directly from manufacturer latest model basic Turtle.
> 
> View attachment 16646872
> 
> ...


A great choice my friend. It looks fantastic. Enjoy.


----------



## cjokini (Jun 6, 2021)

It's only this green in full sun. Most of the time it is a much darker shade. While I like the original Seiko band, I wanted something flatter and less bulky, so I just put it on an Uncle Seiko GL. I really like it: super comfortable and matches the spirit of the original Turtle.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bob1035 said:


> View attachment 16648988


First Padi I’ve seen with some great patina on it. It’s lived a life already. Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Pilotguy89 said:


> First Padi I’ve seen with some great patina on it. It’s lived a life already. Love it!


Thanks! I thought the same thing about @rameezhanslo 's pic just above mine!


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oivinf said:


> So I caved! I really wanted a JDM King Turtle, but the only guy I found selling one in the EU wanted retail price for a very beat up one. I ended up just getting a basic Turtle at the Seiko store here. That way I could check the alignments before buying too of course which is a plus. This is the new SRPE93, similar to the SRP777 but with an additional dot next to the date at the 3 o'clock position to conform to the new ISO standards (? or at least that's what I read). Needless to say it's the K1 "overseas" model, with a French/English day wheel. I might post some better images later but I thought you guys would enjoy either way. In short: completely stock, brand new directly from manufacturer latest model basic Turtle.
> 
> View attachment 16646872
> 
> ...


You can never go wrong with the original 777 (now 93 with new lume plot). I want to get one just to have it. I have the 779, but just seems like I should have a 777/93 in my small collection just because it's a classic.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

My 6309 7049 Water resist Japan A from Dec 79 , if anyone has





















a bezel insert they want to part with please let me know ,


----------



## Doublebass (Dec 29, 2019)

I’m all for divers on rubber but for this one I make an exception.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16654004


YASS! Looks awesome. Is it an Isofrane?


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oivinf said:


> So I caved! I really wanted a JDM King Turtle, but the only guy I found selling one in the EU wanted retail price for a very beat up one. I ended up just getting a basic Turtle at the Seiko store here. That way I could check the alignments before buying too of course which is a plus. This is the new SRPE93, similar to the SRP777 but with an additional dot next to the date at the 3 o'clock position to conform to the new ISO standards (? or at least that's what I read). Needless to say it's the K1 "overseas" model, with a French/English day wheel. I might post some better images later but I thought you guys would enjoy either way. In short: completely stock, brand new directly from manufacturer latest model basic Turtle.
> 
> View attachment 16646872
> 
> ...


I replied to your post just a couple days ago saying one day I want to get this standard black Turtle just to have it... and wouldn't you know it, I ordered one yesterday! I had a price alert set up through Honey, and it pinged me last night saying Amazon had the SRPE93 for $286. Couldn't pass that up. It's usually more like $375 these days (grey market). If I regret the purchase, I have at least 30 days to return to Amazon (unworn), but I doubt I will.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

My new Turtle. (SRPE93) I already had an SRP779 (Pepsi bezel, black dial), but I really wanted to have a classic black Turtle in my small collection for the long term. I plan to keep this on a rubber strap, because that’s the classic look. Still deciding if I should pull the trigger on an Uncle Seiko or stick with the OEM.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> My new Turtle. (SRPE93) I already had an SRP779 (Pepsi bezel, black dial), but I really wanted to have a classic black Turtle in my small collection for the long term. I plan to keep this on a rubber strap, because that’s the classic look. Still deciding if I should pull the trigger on an Uncle Seiko or stick with the OEM.
> View attachment 16662217


Get that uncle Seiko strap pal. GL831 just finishes off the ‘look’ of it. I keep posting it, but this is mine………


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cover Drive said:


> Get that uncle Seiko strap pal. GL831 just finishes off the ‘look’ of it. I keep posting it, but this is mine………
> View attachment 16662230


Yeah, I’m sort of leaning that way. Tell me… is that GL831 comfortable? It seems to have that plastic-y look of cheaper Seiko straps. I’m not a fan of the OEM strap length, or the annoying metal keeper, but the soft silicon sure is comfy. How does GL831 compare?


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> Yeah, I’m sort of leaning that way. Tell me… is that GL831 comfortable? It seems to have that plastic-y look of cheaper Seiko straps. I’m not a fan of the OEM strap length, or the annoying metal keeper, but the soft silicon sure is comfy. How does GL831 compare?


It’s a really nice rubber, not ‘plasticky‘. Feels smooth and does not stick to the wrist that I found with the original silicone strap that it came on. What I also like about it is that is gets it’s own curve to it after you have worn it a while. The double size keeper also stays put. I ordered the 22mm short version, perfect size for me as I am not a fan of that large overhang you sometimes get with standard size.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I think the oem seiko is slightly softer, but more of a lint magnet. The US is great, and the rubber keeper is much better than the seiko. I think the oem Seiko z22 or whatever it is ultimately is more comfortable. A legit isofrane is better than both 😎


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Of my three turtles, the one on the stock rubber Seiko strap is the most comfortable, the Crafter Blue second most comfortable, and my Uncle Seiko Chocolate bar is the least comfortable (although doing the coffee cup trick helped a lot). I’m wearing the CB one right now.








Bonetto Cinturini is a great option for the original look as well.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko Prospex SRPC49/K1


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Of my three turtles, the one on the stock rubber Seiko strap is the most comfortable, the Crafter Blue second most comfortable, and my Uncle Seiko Chocolate bar is the least comfortable (although doing the coffee cup trick helped a lot). I’m wearing the CB one right now.
> 
> Bonetto Cinturini is a great option for the original look as well.


My experience, too. If you want to make a really excellent hybrid, fit the larger buckle from the original rubber strap to a GL style flat vent. 
The 777 on this strap has become my daily wear watch 75% of the time at work. Day/night/inside/outdoors. Other watches live on bracelets or natos but the Turtle rocks a rubber dive strap for comfort over long shifts.


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

TGIF









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

been addicted to this combo lately


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

777. Its all you need. (Got a Doxa Sub 300T on the way, so there may be some wrist controversy soon)


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## plk1978 (Apr 8, 2018)

plk1978 said:


> SRPE93 - my first Turtle, and my first modded Seiko. Here is the ‘before’ photo on a Perlon strap. I’ll post an ‘after’ photo when I have it back in hand.


I recently posted a ‘before’ photo of my stock Seiko Turtle SRPE93 (formerly the SRP777). Presenting the ‘after’ - what I call the ‘SRP173’ for now. Here’s what was done: Seiko SKX173 dial, SKX lollipop seconds hand, sapphire crystal, and 12-hour steel bezel insert. Switched from Perlon to NATO. Loving it so far. Take care and be safe this weekend, All.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Cover Drive said:


> Welcome my friend. You are now on your journey down a rabbit hole.


Or turtle hole?


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

777


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cover Drive said:


> Get that uncle Seiko strap pal. GL831 just finishes off the ‘look’ of it. I keep posting it, but this is mine………
> View attachment 16662230


Good call on the Uncle Seiko strap. Just received mine today. Definitely gives the Turtle a classic look. Feels nice and sturdy, too. I like it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Hard Learner (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Hard Learner said:


> View attachment 16681078


Tricky pic! I was about to say HEY that watch has the 4 o’clock crown! But the bezel is merely rotated ccw… 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Just something that I (and probably not many other people) think is kind of cool....










Perfect match!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## captain_norbs (Mar 16, 2018)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> My new Turtle. (SRPE93) I already had an SRP779 (Pepsi bezel, black dial), but I really wanted to have a classic black Turtle in my small collection for the long term. I plan to keep this on a rubber strap, because that’s the classic look. Still deciding if I should pull the trigger on an Uncle Seiko or stick with the OEM.
> View attachment 16662217


So I'm lining up for this and torn between the SRP779 (Pepsi bezel, black dial) and all black - I can only get one - which do you prefer?


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

captain_norbs said:


> So I'm lining up for this and torn between the SRP779 (Pepsi bezel, black dial) and all black - I can only get one - which do you prefer?


Honestly, if the only difference is the bezel, just buy whichever is cheaper. Its so easy to pop off / install the bezel, you can snag a second one to change up whenever you feel like it. I did this with my PADI, bought a new bezel and 12hr insert for a trip so I could keep track of home time.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

captain_norbs said:


> So I'm lining up for this and torn between the SRP779 (Pepsi bezel, black dial) and all black - I can only get one - which do you prefer?


Wow, those are the two variations I have. Tough call. I say if you already have several black (no-color) divers in your collection, go Pepsi. I like the Pepsi because it’s still very classic, but has a splash of color that makes it a bit more sporty and interesting. Now that I’ve had the 777 for a couple weeks (and the 779 a couple years), if I had to choose only one I’d probably go Pepsi. I guess what makes it a hard choice is that it’s the same watch — just different bezel inserts. If you wear a lot of casual clothes (ie, tshirts) that are blue, the Pepsi goes really well with that. I constantly wear blue and grey shirts and shorts, so the Pepsi is awesome.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Do they make a blurtle with the added lume dot at 3 o’clock yet?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

787 on a Z199


----------



## xian (Feb 3, 2021)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 16684823
> View attachment 16684825
> 
> View attachment 16684824


Did you crystal swap the gilt and king turtles?


----------



## xian (Feb 3, 2021)

tresconik said:


> 787 on a Z199
> View attachment 16684830


How do you like the Z199? I’ve been considering picking that up as well


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

xian said:


> How do you like the Z199? I’ve been considering picking that up as well


It's excellent. Very comfortable. I didn't like the chunky, inflexible stock bracelet. This is light, good articulation with individual links, lots of gaps between the links, and good taper. I still think the stock SKX bracelet is the best I've used though.


----------



## Tltuae (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## xian (Feb 3, 2021)

tresconik said:


> It's excellent. Very comfortable. I didn't like the chunky, inflexible stock bracelet. This is light, good articulation with individual links, lots of gaps between the links, and good taper. I still think the stock SKX bracelet is the best I've used though.


Thanks for your reply! Interesting to hear you liked the stock SKX jubilee the best, I always thought it was comfortable but a bit too jingly- jangly as they say.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

xian said:


> Did you crystal swap the gilt and king turtles?


Basically, yea. i needed to see what the waffle dial looked like with a black day/date and without the cyclops. turns out it looks pretty good haha. that dome w/ the heavy bevel is a yobokies sapphire he was selling 2016 or so.

i didn't hate the cyclops (based on that i kept it, just on a different Turtle =), but the desire to see the swap results came after a year of keeping it stock. by luck of the swap the cyclops ends up adding to the 'old man' kinda look the 775 has =)


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Does the SRPE93 have better QC than the SRP777? It's the same watch except for the lume pit at 3', some text change on the caseback on the former. Sure, there are misalignment issues still for sure, but looks like to a lesser degree. 

Reading Amazon reviews and on Long Island Watch, it's seems there are fewer complaints about misalignment than on the SRP777 comments. Just my speculation, might be wrong.


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

xian said:


> Thanks for your reply! Interesting to hear you liked the stock SKX jubilee the best, I always thought it was comfortable but a bit too jingly- jangly as they say.


I like a bracelet with flex and lots of gaps between the links. It conforms to the wrist and is breathable. I live in the Philippines and India, and with a heavy bracelet like the stock one for the turtle, I get a sweaty wrist and marks from the bracelet being in one place on the wrist for too long. If you live in a cooler place, that should not be an issue.


----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)

Brought my turtle out for a swim!


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

'81 ready for Saturday chores!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

A summer favorite today! High of 115 yesterday and high of 110 today in Phoenix. Whew 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plk1978 (Apr 8, 2018)

‘SRP173’


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Where should I be looking to buy a mini turtle these days?

I've been looking for a smaller pepsi Seiko diver to crop up on the secondary market for a little while now, either a SRPC41K1 or the older and rarer SBCM025. They seem to come up only about once a month, if that, based on WatchRecon searches.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Probably my favorite piece, full stop


----------



## Ricam (Jul 1, 2021)

Finally decided to stick with two watches only (for now).
King Turtles tick most of the boxes for me.









Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

My (very close) 2nd favorite. Thank goodness for the screw down crown and 200m! A light rain would ruin a lesser watch...


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

SBDY083


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Latest acquisition. SRPE89K1


----------



## Ghost Chilli (Sep 25, 2020)

Cover Drive said:


> 777. Its all you need. (Got a Doxa Sub 300T on the way, so there may be some wrist controversy soon)
> View attachment 16674766


Can I ask where you sourced the second hand and does the lume match?


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Ghost Chilli said:


> Can I ask where you sourced the second hand and does the lume match?











GENUINE SEIKO SKX007 SKX009 SKX173 HANDS - (3) PIECE FACTORY LUMIBRITE HAND SET | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GENUINE SEIKO SKX007 SKX009 SKX173 HANDS - (3) PIECE FACTORY LUMIBRITE HAND SET at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk




This is the one mate. The lume matches perfectly


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Out in the mountains 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Ricam said:


> Finally decided to stick with two watches only (for now).
> King Turtles tick most of the boxes for me.
> 
> 
> ...


Those green turtles are really cool. I wish those seiko green straps were more commonly available. I know the stock rubber band gets a hard time around here, but I absolutely love the feel.
Enjoy your watches.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

It’s amazing how these 15 year old OG Marine Master hands STILL have brighter lume than the SRP777 dial has











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## plk1978 (Apr 8, 2018)

‘SRP173’ in Charleston Harbor, South Carolina


----------



## Ghost Chilli (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Well, that sucked. Got out of the truck and CRASH the turtle hit the rough textured cement driveway 😖
Scratching isn’t horrendous, crystal is still unblemished, but I’m mystified by the failure. I haven’t liked the diver extension feature on this bracelet anyway, it makes the inside steel strap too long for the curvature of my wrist. So I’m looking at Uncle Seiko…

eta: shoot, has US stopped selling the oyster for the turtles?


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

That is exactly the reason I went down the Uncle Seiko bracelet road two years ago!

Looks like the oyster isn't there any more unfortunately, but I highly recommend the Z199. I also have a BoR from them, and its pretty nice but not my style, so I'll probably move that along soon.


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Woodpuppy said:


> View attachment 16712462
> 
> 
> Well, that sucked. Got out of the truck and CRASH the turtle hit the rough textured cement driveway 😖
> ...


Yikes - I’ve recently switched over to Strapcode (Milat) bracelet a for my turtles, (1 oyster, 1 Jubilee), primarily because I was never a fan of the stock bracelets, (the diver extension always dig into my wrist). So far, I’m a big fan of the new bracelets - MUCH nicer, and the screw adjustment is worlds better than the pin/collar system.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Hope yours makes a full recovery Woodpuppy. Now's a great opportunity to check out the Uncle Seiko Razorwire 🍻


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Hastey (Sep 2, 2019)

My favourite Turtle


----------



## Ctaranti (May 10, 2008)

SPRD21 at the beach


----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)

My favourite Turtle


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)




----------



## jjonesfc (Oct 1, 2019)

Can someone refer me to a person or place that can make this mod exact?


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

After sifting through pics of turtles on different straps/bracelets, I’m really torn between 2 Uncle Seiko options - the GL831 or the President! An isofrane would look awesome but I just can’t wrap my head around the cost for a rubber strap and I’ve grown to really like a bracelet while wearing my Great White.

Since the GL would also fit my SKX173, and it came on the Seiko rubber strap, I may get both. Those original Seiko straps are long ago dry rotted and dead though I saved the buckles. I had really thought I would go with the super oyster but the President just looks fantastic. It has the added benefit of actually being in stock at the moment, while per US the oyster is two months out.

Oh but the other US rubber straps look nice too 😂 Has anyone found a blue rubber strap to closely match the dial on the SRPD21? All of the “models” on the US website have black dials.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

A few of them...
























Ordered a strapcode bandoleer bracelet for the bunch...the US z199 is also an option to grab as I love it on my skx009


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

couple of originals

<* shark >>><


----------



## cjokini (Jun 6, 2021)

Woodpuppy said:


> After sifting through pics of turtles on different straps/bracelets, I’m really torn between 2 Uncle Seiko options - the GL831 or the President! An isofrane would look awesome but I just can’t wrap my head around the cost for a rubber strap and I’ve grown to really like a bracelet while wearing my Great White.
> 
> Since the GL would also fit my SKX173, and it came on the Seiko rubber strap, I may get both. Those original Seiko straps are long ago dry rotted and dead though I saved the buckles. I had really thought I would go with the super oyster but the President just looks fantastic. It has the added benefit of actually being in stock at the moment, while per US the oyster is two months out.
> 
> Oh but the other US rubber straps look nice too 😂 Has anyone found a blue rubber strap to closely match the dial on the SRPD21? All of the “models” on the US website have black dials.


I have a black US GL831 on my turtle and really like it. I bet the blue or gray one would look really good on your SRPD21.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Woodpuppy said:


> After sifting through pics of turtles on different straps/bracelets, I’m really torn between 2 Uncle Seiko options - the GL831 or the President! An isofrane would look awesome but I just can’t wrap my head around the cost for a rubber strap and I’ve grown to really like a bracelet while wearing my Great White.
> 
> Since the GL would also fit my SKX173, and it came on the Seiko rubber strap, I may get both. Those original Seiko straps are long ago dry rotted and dead though I saved the buckles. I had really thought I would go with the super oyster but the President just looks fantastic. It has the added benefit of actually being in stock at the moment, while per US the oyster is two months out.
> 
> Oh but the other US rubber straps look nice too 😂 Has anyone found a blue rubber strap to closely match the dial on the SRPD21? All of the “models” on the US website have black dials.


Artem Sailcloth Straps look amazing on Seiko divers. Thought about a sailcloth?


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Subzero46 said:


> Artem Sailcloth Straps look amazing on Seiko divers. Thought about a sailcloth?


Well I wasn’t before… and now that I’ve investigated no, not for this watch. This is the watch that actually sees salt water etc. But they would look fantastic on my Victorinox! That watch is on a bracelet that I can’t size down any further because the only recourse is to remove a link, there is no micro-adjustability due to the clasp design.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Thrilled I was finally able to source a pepsi mini turtle, with the fantastic Strapcode jubilee to boot.










Now I just need to find a shorter length (180-185mm) rubber strap for it, if anyone has any suggestions. Otherwise I'll probably default to a Barton like always.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

On new strapcode bandoleer. Subtle and heft


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Woodpuppy said:


> Well I wasn’t before… and now that I’ve investigated no, not for this watch. This is the watch that actually sees salt water etc. But they would look fantastic on my Victorinox! That watch is on a bracelet that I can’t size down any further because the only recourse is to remove a link, there is no micro-adjustability due to the clasp design.


Totally understand. I dive/ocean swim/surf/ocean ski with my turtle, I just switch out to a rubber strap before I go on water. I put the Artem on to dress it up when I'm at work etc. I'm lucky that I I've got my Fool's Gold as my main on-water watch (and when I'm too lazy to swap straps for the on-water stuff).


----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)

One of my favorite dials 😍


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

very nice!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Pic from yesterday

Far from the water but still putting in work...


----------



## 426Todd (7 mo ago)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## fafaforza (May 8, 2020)

Bob1035 said:


> My (very close) 2nd favorite. Thank goodness for the screw down crown and 200m! A light rain would ruin a lesser watch...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16701080


How many takes did this shot take?


----------



## fafaforza (May 8, 2020)

How many folks here also own a Doxa?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## plk1978 (Apr 8, 2018)

‘SRP173’ at Fort Zachary Taylor Beach in Key West, Florida. I think I will call the watch Testudo after my alma mater’s mascot.

it was like being in a swimming pool - the water was warm, clear and calm.I spent about 2 hours in the water, but didn’t want to risk dropping either my cell phone or my small point-and-shoot trying to get a wrist shot of Testudo submerged.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Helm makes a nice rubber strap like Borealis but for a bit less and on Amazon. I only have the black one but they make several colors. The blue might work on blue Turtles.


----------



## Michael M_ (May 18, 2014)




----------



## mjhanna8 (Mar 20, 2014)

My turtle collection


----------



## elforro (Jan 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

elforro said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s the first one I’ve seen on a red strap, looks great!! If asked my opinion before seeing it, I don’t think I’d have thought it would look so good.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

While _waffling_ on a new bracelet for my SRPD21, I chose the Uncle Seiko blue waffle strap. I really like the OEM Seiko strap off the SLA025 (I realized it’s too narrow for the turtles). I’ll continue thinking on President vs. Oyster. Would love to see a well-lit side view of the President. Are the links half-circle or bean shaped? Ie, thicker or flatter?


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

Lake Turtle.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheJerseyBreeze (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Ending the day with this one;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Cover Drive said:


> View attachment 16721033


Nice. Lume pip on the correct end of the second hand.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

My new Uncle Seiko waffle strap has landed. So glad to have the turtle back on my wrist where it belongs! While it was vacationing with no pants, I explored other options in my collection; an SKX173, Dad’s old 7009-8069, a Victorinox… I really missed my turtle. The SKX just doesn’t hold a candle to the turtle I’m afraid. And Dad’s watch is rather small. The Vic needs a different strap and it (and Dad’s) are dressier watches, not my normal bag.

Color-wise it might pair better with one of the darker blue dials, but it sure is comfortable and looks the part.


----------



## Ralph Baynes (7 mo ago)

Here ya go.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Man I love those. It was between that and the Great White I ultimately chose.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPF13 Anthracite Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Two tone Barton strap is a banger.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Very nice w/ the red strap - can I ask what strap that is? I like the look!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheJerseyBreeze (Dec 5, 2019)

The SRPH59 is super crisp


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

First Turtle arrived today, obviously modded, but in quite good condition considering its a 1980 model!


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> First Turtle arrived today, obviously modded, but in quite good condition considering its a 1980 model!
> 
> View attachment 16763218
> 
> View attachment 16763219


Scooby mate, are you planning to do anything to it?


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

59yukon01 said:


>


What is the strap you have there? Looks well boss.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cover Drive said:


> What is the strap you have there? Looks well boss.


Thanks......it's a custom made canvas from Drunkartstraps.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Cover Drive said:


> Scooby mate, are you planning to do anything to it?


Considered restoring it to original condition (dial, hands, bezel insert) but I have too many projects on the go and its not really my 'cuppa' so its on eBay already 🤞


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Bought this afternoon ,


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

CPRwatch said:


> Bought this afternoon ,
> View attachment 16765290
> View attachment 16765291


SRPE93K1? Not the usual strap with this model 🤔


----------



## baodai6062 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

JayQ said:


> SRPE93K1? Not the usual strap with this model 🤔


Good spot. We need more info @CPRwatch. Looks like the strap off one of the new solar divers. Looks great btw


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

JayQ said:


> SRPE93K1? Not the usual strap with this model 🤔


Good spot , it’s not the usual strap . First thing I did when I got home was change it over to the samurai strap. I think it suits the watch better .


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRP777


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

CPRwatch said:


> View attachment 16766239
> View attachment 16766240
> View attachment 16766241


Looks great, where did you buy from if you don’t mind me asking? I’m contemplating buying another. I like the new lume at 3, it fills in the gap nicely.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

CPRwatch said:


> Good spot , it’s not the usual strap . First thing I did when I got home was change it over to the samurai strap. I think it suits the watch better .


I agree! Looks much better. I'll have to track one down


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

oiljam said:


> Looks great, where did you buy from if you don’t mind me asking? I’m contemplating buying another. I like the new lume at 3, it fills in the gap nicely.


I got it from first class watches in Kenilworth ( uk ) & there’s a 10% off offer on at the moment . Great services too by the staff , I bought the watch in person as I much prefer to check the alignment before I buy any Seiko .


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

CPRwatch said:


> I got it from first class watches in Kenilworth ( uk ) & there’s a 10% off offer on at the moment . Great services too by the staff , I bought the watch in person as I much prefer to check the alignment before I buy any Seiko .


First Class Watches are a great seller, I’ve bought from them before and would again. Wish I lived a little closer to the store, they seem to stock a nice selection of (wis) watches. Being able to check over the QC in store on Seikos is an obvious bonus. Nice watch you have, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Why the Seiko Turtle Is the Ultimate Everyman Dive Watch


----------



## NoTime007 (6 mo ago)

King Turtle SRPG19
I’ve really enjoyed this one


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

@NoTime007 is that the stock strap, or aftermarket?

For folks who have both regular turtles and kings, how to you like the bezel texture?


----------



## NoTime007 (6 mo ago)

Woodpuppy said:


> @NoTime007 is that the stock strap, or aftermarket?
> 
> For folks who have both regular turtles and kings, how to you like the bezel texture?


it’s an aftermarket strap that was given to me. It came stock with a bracelet, which I use most of the time now. 
I’ve never owned a regular turtle to compare to, but I think they got it right on this. Very easy to grip with or without gloves. And the bezel action is good. I’m hoping to try the 3rd gen sumo in the next few weeks. It’d be fun to compare them.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

It looks very good with the dial.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

JayQ said:


> Why the Seiko Turtle Is the Ultimate Everyman Dive Watch


I have to agree with this article. I did say some time ago on this discussion that the 777 is probably the best watch that Seiko produce.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Cover Drive said:


> I have to agree with this article. I did say some time ago on this discussion that the 777 is probably the best watch that Seiko produce.


I do as well. I have the SRPE93K1. It’s my work watch. I change the bezels on it occasionally to change its look. It’s got scratches and dings in it, but I love it like that. It’s my go to watch for working the long hours I do on a stage.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

This thing is mostly tuna (with 7c46 and some crazy rare tuna parts) but its in a 6309 case so I'll post it here.... 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

Parga, Greece











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Relaxin ,


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

nolte said:


> This thing is mostly tuna (with 7c46 and some crazy rare tuna parts) but its in a 6309 case so I'll post it here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok this turtle is sick! more details please? 6306/9 case is my favorite from seiko. I've swapped a movement and dial from a 7548 into a 6309 which is cool in itself but yours is some next level stuff.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Roberts radio there?



CPRwatch said:


> Relaxin ,
> View attachment 16782103


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Roberts radio there?


Well spotted , it certainly is . still in use most days .


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Woodpuppy said:


> @NoTime007 is that the stock strap, or aftermarket?


It looks to be the newer Crafter Blue fitted Turtle strap. I have the older (smooth) version and it is great,


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

CPRwatch said:


> Well spotted , it certainly is . still in use most days .


Wonderful. I have several Roberts radios, bit of a hobby outside of this nonsense. All shortwave receivers - Roberts were the best in their day.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Wonderful. I have several Roberts radios, bit of a hobby outside of this nonsense. All shortwave receivers - Roberts were the best in their day.


Me too I have several & a Hacker .


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

CPRwatch said:


> I got it from first class watches in Kenilworth ( uk ) & there’s a 10% off offer on at the moment . Great services too by the staff , I bought the watch in person as I much prefer to check the alignment before I buy any Seiko .


I bought a Seiko from them online and emailed their cust serv with my order number the moment I had paid asking if they would check bezel, chapter ring and seconds hand alignment before despatch. The watch they posted out to me was perfect in every way.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheJerseyBreeze (Dec 5, 2019)

Fish tank shot//SRPH59


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TAYLORPACIFIC (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Very nice turtles everyone! Newest to me on a strapcode bandoleer bracelet. Certainly a hefty wear but I like it...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## highvista (Feb 19, 2008)

6306-7001 from April, 1979


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Just got this delivered 🙌


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Boys and their toys 😂 Playing around with strap options for my new acquisition


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

Elafonisos island, Greece










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost Chilli (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Ghost Chilli said:


> View attachment 16805853


Nice mod on the seconds hand there mate….. looks well proper now. Enjoy.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

Plytra, Greece. Went snorkeling and free diving. First time, kinda scary by myself that far out but managed to grab a mother of pearl shell that I saw shining.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

773J


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 16814103
> 
> View attachment 16814102


What spring bars did you use? I tried to fit a shark mesh to my turtle but the Seiko bars wouldn't fit through the mesh and standard spring bars were too narrow for the turtle lugs.


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

The Gurtle


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

mrwomble said:


> What spring bars did you use? I tried to fit a shark mesh to my turtle but the Seiko bars wouldn't fit through the mesh and standard spring bars were too narrow for the turtle lugs.


had to specifically buy thin bars with 1.1mm tips. on ebay, there's gotta be several vendors for these now. buy like 5 pairs and you'll be good. tends to fit a lot of common straps as well (usually not too thick for them) so you can wear a lot more on your 22mm divers.


----------



## Trypticon88 (Aug 3, 2018)

Recently procured. Wears like a dream!


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Ghost Chilli said:


> View attachment 16805853


ahh the update with the 3 o'clock lume indice


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Commisar said:


> ahh the update with the 3 o'clock lume indice


Forgetting about the 6309….would this be considered an ‘original‘ Turtle now (seconds hand is obv mod)?


----------



## Pilotguy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

Cover Drive said:


> Forgetting about the 6309….would this be considered an ‘original‘ Turtle now (seconds hand is obv mod)?
> View attachment 16820040


I consider it the “original reissue”
The original still has to be the 6309. 

The newer turtles with the 3 o clock lume I call the “updated reissue”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Any thoughts on the SRPE05K1 versus the regular Turtle? Is it worth the extra?


3


----------



## Can1860 (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

"Philippine Sunrise" Turtle on US Z199










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Wearing my only turtle today, a mini


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## cjokini (Jun 6, 2021)

I've been wearing this green King Turtle (SRPE05) all summer on an Uncle Seiko GL rubber strap. I really like that strap and look, but I'd been wanting to get a bracelet, too. I was tempted by a couple different ones from US (the Z199 looks great on turtles, too), but something about the H-Link with this particular turtle and dial really clicked with me.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

Injector said:


> Any thoughts on the SRPE05K1 versus the regular Turtle? Is it worth the extra?
> 
> 
> 3


IMHO, no. I think the SRP styles sit beautifully between vintage Willard and 6309 styles and a modern watch. They are true strap (and bezel!) monsters that adapt very well to tool/diver styles, where the King turtle is maybe a little more fixed in its look.


----------



## cjokini (Jun 6, 2021)

Injector said:


> Any thoughts on the SRPE05K1 versus the regular Turtle? Is it worth the extra?
> 
> 
> 3


I own an SRPE05, but I wasn't able to compare it to a regular (non-King) Turtle, so I can't address whether it's worth it as an "upgrade." I chose it simply because I really liked its design, not because it was "better" than the non-Kings. It does have sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel, which are nice features to have. It also has the cyclops, which some don't like (I do). So that would be my recommendation: buy the Turtle with the design you like best and don't be concerned about if it's a King or not.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## pauliej (Jul 4, 2020)

Manta Turtle ;-)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 16834051
> 
> View attachment 16834050
> 
> ...


That 775 looks great on the mesh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Picked up the KT from an AD today.
Lovely looking watch but it has the dreaded misaligned chapter ring and iffy crown threads. What's the general concensus on this sort of thing these days? Do we accept and move on, or do we play the replacement game?


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Injector said:


> Picked up the KT from an AD today.
> Lovely looking watch but it has the dreaded misaligned chapter ring and iffy crown threads. What's the general concensus on this sort of thing these days? Do we accept and move on, or do we play the replacement game?


I mean if playing the replacement game, I would not have left the store with it. So, I say accept and move on at that point.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Still prefer the original turtle reissues to the King turtles.


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> I mean if playing the replacement game, I would not have left the store with it. So, I say accept and move on at that point.


It was the only one in stock and especially ordered in from another branch for me. I could take it back as faulty and request that they order me another one in...or get a refund and try elsewhere. Is it possible to get one with perfect alignment and smooth crown threads though? What's the success rate?


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Good question. I say if you can live with it, like so many of us have just roll with it and enjoy it. Guess it comes down to personality types. I got a Citizen LE Fugu with a much worse alignment issue and while it isn't ideal, I am just rolling with it.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)

SBDY039 is the one I have my sights on right now. It's a beautiful teal green dial. You guys gotta check this one out.

SEIKO PROSPEX Turtle SBDY039 Green Diver Scuba Automatic Men's Watch New in Box | eBay


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 16844234


Woah, what day wheel language is that? Pretty cool, OE or modded?


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Really love turtles, have a few but this one gets the most wrist time(srp775) lately 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Gray_Panther said:


> Woah, what day wheel language is that? Pretty cool, OE or modded?


that's the middle eastern date wheel. it can come OE in some models (the Seiko 5 below). the black day/date in the turtle (a previous iteration of it from several years back) were done more for the black discs but it's kind of interesting to switch to once in a while. their red day of the week is Friday:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Wearing the manta today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Sorry double post!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Just trying out the STO on the oem bracelet , think I like it .


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

CPRwatch said:


> Just trying out the STO on the oem bracelet , think I like it .
> View attachment 16849409


Love it!! STO turtle is my favorite of the three Seiko’s I have so it’s awesome to see it on the oem bracelet. I threw my bracelet on it from my Nemo turtle but found it too heavy because I got so used to it on the nato.

How many watches do you have?


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Gray_Panther said:


> Love it!! STO turtle is my favorite of the three Seiko’s I have so it’s awesome to see it on the oem bracelet. I threw my bracelet on it from my Nemo turtle but found it too heavy because I got so used to it on the nato.
> 
> How many watches do you have?


I’ve got 3 turtles , but got about 40+ watches .


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

CPRwatch said:


> I’ve got 3 turtles , but got about 40+ watches .


_long whistle_
That’s a lot!!! Do you keep them all on winders or just the ones that are more than just date complications or do you not use winders at all?


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

CPRwatch said:


> Just trying out the STO on the oem bracelet , think I like it .
> View attachment 16849407
> View attachment 16849408
> View attachment 16849409


The OEM bracelet looks great!


----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Gray_Panther said:


> _long whistle_
> That’s a lot!!! Do you keep them all on winders or just the ones that are more than just date complications or do you not use winders at all?


I don't use any winders , I wind the watch of choice as & when I'm going to wear it ( apart from my Solar or Quartz watches )


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## ben_h (Dec 17, 2018)

SRP773 on newish Eulit (black) perlon:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

My return to Seiko after more than a year came with this modded Turtle I picked up off the forum! I have to admit this thing has really blown me away and I’m very excited to make this my daily. I was afraid it would look too big on my 7 inch wrist but it actually fits perfectly fine (even though it is indeed on the larger size in terms of wrist presence). Mods include a top hat sapphire crystal, lumed sapphire bezel insert, strap code bracelet, and a black day/date wheel.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Heyyyy all, so happy to join the turtle club  
I got the following (picture of seller) without box and papers and an aftermarket strap on it but I am glad as I had been looking to add a seiko diver for quiet some time.
Sadly, I will only see it on my next holiday after two months , till then, this waits at home and I wait anxiously to check it out in person 
Just shared here cuz I am excited with the purchase )









Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective (5 mo ago)

happy turtles


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Can1860 (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Have not worn in some time. Love this dial and frankly love the simple single pass 3 ring. The tan brings out the creamy lume and bezel colors


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Gray_Panther said:


> _long whistle_
> That’s a lot!!! Do you keep them all on winders or just the ones that are more than just date complications or do you not use winders at all?


Who uses winders when the movements are this inaccurate?


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

asadtiger said:


> Heyyyy all, so happy to join the turtle club
> I got the following (picture of seller) without box and papers and an aftermarket strap on it but I am glad as I had been looking to add a seiko diver for quiet some time.
> Sadly, I will only see it on my next holiday after two months , till then, this waits at home and I wait anxiously to check it out in person
> Just shared here cuz I am excited with the purchase )
> ...


So I have another month to go before I join my turtle ..in the meantime my brother is wearing it and said to me "I didn't know q seiko diver into your heart and stays there"...I am now slightly afraid I am not getting it off his wrist  

P.s. he is going to change it to a black Croc strap in a few days...let's see how that looks









Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trypticon88 (Aug 3, 2018)

Upgraded to a green Bonetto strap. They mix really well!


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Trypticon88 said:


> View attachment 16873421
> 
> 
> Upgraded to a green Bonetto strap. They mix really well!


Biue and green should never be seen!


----------



## Trypticon88 (Aug 3, 2018)

Injector said:


> Biue and green should never be seen!


I actually love it! 😁


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPF13 Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

🐢 Tuesday


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

Thursday, started with speedy but will end with this “baby”


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Turtles look way better on straps IMO.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Tommylee10 (Mar 10, 2021)

I’m floored to see what the 6309 market is doing right now. 6306 is even worse. Wish I had bought them all five years ago!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## pauliej (Jul 4, 2020)

Another pepsi


----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

Strap change


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Finding


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, I’ve been lurking on here drooling over Turtles for a couple days now. Figured it was time to post what I’m wearing currently.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

Blue all over


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Tltuae (Oct 20, 2020)

turtles are indeed very fun when colour is used


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

stamonkey said:


> I've been casually eying the turtle variants for the past couple years, looking for something different enough from my skx to justify having both. After a quick trade on the forum, here I am.
> 
> My biggest complaint is that I don't know what strap to wear. It came on the bracelet, which is ok. The first week I wore it on an Uncle Seiko waffle, now I've got it on a gray-ish blue nato. Not sure if either one is quite right.
> 
> ...


i know this is a really old post, but I felt compelled to respond to this. 
I have my PADI Turtle on an Erika's Original Marine Nationale strap. It is elastic, but very strong elastic. It is the most comfortable way that I have worn any watch. And I have tried just about all of them: Silicone OEM, Strapcode bracelet, OEM bracelet, NATO, Zulu (both 3- and 5-ring). I have not tried leather, but I have tried leather on other watches. The Erika's MN beats them all. For ME. YMMV. But I just wanted to throw that out there. My wrist is pretty small. Measured at 6.5 inches. There are quete a few color combinations as well. 

IF you look into these, I would caution that the "vintage" MN straps from her are softer and more elastic. They stretch more easily. Comfortable, but the adjustment seems to slip a little for me through the day. The non-"vintage" ones do not slip. At all.


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16904207


I LOVE this color combination!!!!


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Going old school today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Going old school today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slick! What strap is that beauty upon?


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Mmpaste said:


> Slick! What strap is that beauty upon?


Thank you. I purchased the strap on ebay so long ago that I’m unable to access the historical on it. I’ll dig around and get back to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Going old school today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic on a bund


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

Wearing this one today. Just got it Saturday.








Seems to be running about -3 sec/day.
Didn’t notice until I took this photo that the writing on the dial (movement writing) starts to disappear under the chapter ring near the end. Not real happy about that. But like I said, didn’t notice til I took this closeup photo. So I guess I’ll just suck it up. Kinda planned on it being my daily/beater anyway, so…
I like it. If it stays at -3 sec/day, I’ll be quite happy. But it seems IME that Turtles slow down as they get broken in. Might have to crack it eventually to speed up the beat a bit.
May be time to invest in a cheap watch timer… or whatever it’s called. Timegrapher, apparently.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

dogboy said:


> Wearing this one today. Just got it Saturday.
> View attachment 16910071
> 
> Seems to be running about -3 sec/day.
> ...


Maybe it's a Steeldive that identifies as a Seiko?


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

Watchout63 said:


> Maybe it's a Steeldive that identifies as a Seiko?


Not well versed enough with all the brands to get it.


----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

Blue allover


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Finally got my PADI sorted out ...
Just back from full service at Seiko ...and seems to be running great again so far ...


----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Running great once again ...


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

1981










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

alllexandru said:


> Blue allover


Looks nice! Is that an Uncle Seiko?

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

stamonkey said:


> Looks nice! Is that an Uncle Seiko?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Afirmative, very happy with it, fit and comfort 5 stars


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My lovely Blue Lagoon


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Save the Ocean


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Saswatch said:


> Save the Ocean
> View attachment 16928806


Interesting looking strap, what is it?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

mrwomble said:


> Interesting looking strap, what is it?


A generic flared rubber strap from Amazon. Small gap between the end of the strap and the case that’s visible at times. Might try it on a different watch.


----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

Have a good weekend !


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Hands lined up


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

Saswatch said:


> Hands lined up
> View attachment 16935740


People were probably looking at you wondering why you held your phone over your wrist for so long haha


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Inimicalone (3 mo ago)

My turtle.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Baby Turtle today.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

This model didn't come with a bracelet so I've been using a mesh...Which looks great but sometimes I wanna mix things up










Always been curious with jubilee but wasn't sure about springing for one so I got a cheap skx bracelet and modded the end links to somewhat fit...not perfect but it's alright, I think. Not even sure I need a fitted aftermarket jubilee anymore...


















At least now I have 2 cool options for steel.


----------



## Black Majik (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice low 80s today in SoCal. My new turtle.


----------



## Inimicalone (3 mo ago)

Black Majik said:


> Nice low 80s today in SoCal. My new turtle.
> View attachment 16953043


Nice!


----------



## Black Majik (Aug 18, 2016)

Inimicalone said:


> Nice!


Thanks!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

STO PVD edition.


----------



## Inimicalone (3 mo ago)

That's pretty bad ass!


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)

1st for me!


----------



## Inimicalone (3 mo ago)

Nice turtle!


----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Jezmund said:


> View attachment 16954677


Nice build!


----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)

Bob1035 said:


> Nice build!


Thanks!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO 6309-7040 , 6105 Mod, hacked movement with stop-second, Great scuba <3


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My next Turtle prouect with a Stargate 1st generation dial ....


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

My Turtle was given to me by a customer of mine who is also a fellow Seikohaulic. It and my Tuna were my two most worn watches over the summer.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## MeapSecurity (Aug 1, 2020)

Anyone else have really rough threading when screwing down the crown? It’s very hard to turn in and doesn’t freely pop out unless it’s turned hard. I know seiko divers don’t have the smoothest threads but this one feels very bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

MeapSecurity said:


> Anyone else have really rough threading when screwing down the crown? It’s very hard to turn in and doesn’t freely pop out unless it’s turned hard. I know seiko divers don’t have the smoothest threads but this one feels very bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had that with one of mine. I started (with it, and any other screw-downs) to turn it backwards (counterclockwise) while pressing in on it. You can feel when it clicks over the start of the barrel thread, then. When that happens, I then turn it clockwise, and have had no issues since. I suspect when I had it start rough that one time, I didn't have it threaded correctly. 

There is still one of my screwdowns that will feel kinda rough even using this method. In that particular case, I don't worry about it, as I'm certain it is threaded correctly using my method.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

New to me: SRP777. Was on the wish list for a while and my 3rd Turtle. Have also the PADI and STO in a PVD case.


----------



## Hermanax (3 mo ago)

Hi!
Im new to forum! Im looking at this Turtle 6309-7049 but would like your guys opinion if its original/real or fake?
They are asking $650 for it (6500 SEK here in Sweden).
Says the service history is unknown but that the original box and booklet is included. Also only comes with an Uncle Seiko bracelet.
What do you guys think?
Thank you!


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## NickStep (Jan 9, 2016)

Hermanax said:


> Hi!
> Im new to forum! Im looking at this Turtle 6309-7049 but would like your guys opinion if its original/real or fake?
> They are asking $650 for it (6500 SEK here in Sweden).
> Says the service history is unknown but that the original box and booklet is included. Also only comes with an Uncle Seiko bracelet.
> ...


The case back looks a bit off to me. It could just be the circular brush it’s been given, but the text also looks etched when I think the originals were stamped?


----------



## Hermanax (3 mo ago)

NickStep said:


> The case back looks a bit off to me. It could just be the circular brush it’s been given, but the text also looks etched when I think the originals were stamped?


Yes I have been told that by a bunch of people in a seiko Facebook group also, will probably not go for it!
Thanks for your input!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Just because I like the way this pic captures the padi


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Sunday afternoon switch to the Turtle on a Z22 strap.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Still honeymooning with the 777.


----------



## x3avier (Jul 11, 2018)

TagTime said:


> Still honeymooning with the 777.


I've had my 777 for years and it's still in the honeymoon phase!


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I still want a 777! It was a top contender for my first turtle when I got my Great White.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

x3avier said:


> I've had my 777 for years and it's still in the honeymoon phase!


. A perfect match.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

TagTime said:


> Still honeymooning with the 777.


Love my 777. Looks great on a waffle too, or a sailcloth or a NATO…..


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Subzero46 said:


> Love my 777. Looks great on a waffle too, or a sailcloth or a NATO…..
> View attachment 16970464
> 
> View attachment 16970465


 I have a US waffle somewhere, but first want to try out the Seiko strap, but not really a fan of the big keeper that is digging into the wrist.


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

We've now reached an even 50! Time for a compilation update...YaY!


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

C23 update pic lacks the 3 o’clock pip!


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

Woodpuppy said:


> C23 update pic lacks the 3 o’clock pip!


Yes, I know. I've yet to find an image with lume at 3 o'clock for 4 of those 7 model updates. I believe they're technically correct though. They are all "transitional" models regarding this feature. For example, we know for sure from following this thread that the black E93 came without lume-at-3 for a while before it started getting the lume.


----------



## Hermanax (3 mo ago)

Hi! I recently bought a 1984 6309-7040 Turtle in ok condition. However the bezel click is not particularly defined anymore, and it takes quite some force to turn the bezel. Would a replacement of the click spring and ball together with a cleaning under the bezel help this? Also, is there any O-rings or something that I should replace at the same time? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hermanax said:


> Hi! I recently bought a 1984 6309-7040 Turtle in ok condition. However the bezel click is not particularly defined anymore, and it takes quite some force to turn the bezel. Would a replacement of the click spring and ball together with a cleaning under the bezel help this? Also, is there any O-rings or something that I should replace at the same time?
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 16976728


Great looking turtle! I'd say pop off the bezel (carefully! so you don't looks the tension ball thing) and give it a good, albeit gentle cleaning, check the condition of the ball and gasket, and go from there. I'm not sure what the process is for servicing/restoring the ball system, so hopefully someone else could chime in; however, a good clean is probably a smart way to start.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I’ve been wearing my Great White STO on an Uncle Seiko blue waffle strap since my OEM bracelet let the watch fall to my driveway. The strap is great, but slightly too loose and the holes are spaced too far apart, such that the next tighter hole was too tight. So I fixed it! Went out to the garage, found a piece of scrap 2x4, laid the watch on it after carefully counting holes, and punch a hole between the 5th & 6th holes. Et voila! She is snug and doesn’t move now! while was tinkering, I swapped out the buckle for an OEM Seiko one off a long since dry rotted and dead strap off my SKX173. Perfect fit to this strap!

Come summer it may feel too tight, but the good news is the US oyster is back in stock.


----------



## Hermanax (3 mo ago)

Bob1035 said:


> Great looking turtle! I'd say pop off the bezel (carefully! so you don't looks the tension ball thing) and give it a good, albeit gentle cleaning, check the condition of the ball and gasket, and go from there. I'm not sure what the process is for servicing/restoring the ball system, so hopefully someone else could chime in; however, a good clean is probably a smart way to start.


Thank you!
Might start off with that. I have actually found a new spring + ball on eBay for a reasonable price. So I think I will order that first though. 
Do you know if there is any seals or something else that needs to be replaced if you take of the bezel? 
What do I clean with? Water? Alcohol? 

Sorry for all the questions, this is my first "vintage" watch!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

haha welcome to the party!

I'd start with a soft toothbrush and soapy water. As for the gasket, yes there is one in the bezel (available on ebay as well), but yours might not need replacement. I _think_ all it does is tune the bezel spin action and help keep the bezel secured to the watch.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Hello all. Hardly anything to come up with anything new in a turtle thread, but thought I’d pass down my experience. I guess I’m fickle, as I don’t have the money to trade out watches, so I trade out bands. I know there is plenty of differing opinions concerning the OEM seiko black rubber band. So far, I’ve worn all that you see here on this turtle and other seiko divers of ghosts past.
If it was not for the ludicrous prices they are giving now in ‘bay for replacement green rubber king turtle straps. They seemed to have jumped up in price by 40 percent. So rather then help drive up prices, I bought a different brand. This crafter blue in green. I had to drill a 7/64” hole in the rubber so i was able to use the seiko spring bars that should be industry standard for all watches 

Ten minutes ago maybe, I switched back to the stock green seiko band, and my opinion only, it’s like saying hello to an old friend. Now i wish I spent the exorbitant price for the seiko green one, lol.
By far, I like the feel of the stock one, and that used oyster band I bought here comes in close second.
Until I almost - almost lost my watch for good when the screws holding the band together unscrewed as my hand was out the window of a car when I was driving.
✌


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Still think that this case is superior to anything else besides the MM300. I like it more than the new slim turtle case too.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Galaga said:


> Still think that this case is superior to anything else besides the MM300. I like it more than the new slim turtle case too.


What is the “new slim turtle” case? A Seiko offering or aftermarket? I’d like to see a titanium SRP.


----------



## Hermanax (3 mo ago)

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


That's absolutely stunning!


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRP777


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Having lunch with the turtle;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## armabill (8 mo ago)

It's good that the turtle doesn't eat much!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6309-7040


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Weston434 (3 mo ago)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16993469
> That strap is amazing!


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16993469


What strap is that, would like to maybe get one for my green king turtle too?


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

Colmustard86 said:


> What strap is that, would like to maybe get one for my green king turtle too?


Here you go Cotton Straps


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Kev161 said:


> Here you go Cotton Straps


Thank you.


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

In order of purchase.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Nice spring day with the .
Good Saturday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My Blue Lagoon Ltd Edition, President bracelet, custom bezel and new bezel insert, I love this Turtle.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Waiting for my new end-link rubber strap for my 777 to arrive from Clockwork Republic. Hopefully it’s as good as the one on my SKX. Anyone tried the new CWR strap on their turtle?


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO 6309-7040 ,


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Wore this yesterday








Ordered this yesterday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Subzero46 said:


> View attachment 17020248


I had to do a doubletake on that strap. Interesting!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Now to resize...damn tubes and collars 








That fume gradient sunburst dial, wow!


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Woodpuppy said:


> I had to do a doubletake on that strap. Interesting!


End-link FKM strap by Clockwork Republic.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^I see you got the memo.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^I see you got the memo.


LOL, sure did. It appears several others got the same memo recently in this thread. Gotta love the PADI Turtle! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

A little on the nose with the black and blue. Sure does match though


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Turtle PADI today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

A few macro shots of SRP777


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day three with the Seiko PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

@sal4 My Watch Twin


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

nooski87 said:


> A few macro shots of SRP777
> View attachment 17028045
> View attachment 17028049
> 
> ...


WOW!!!


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Galaga said:


> In order of purchase.


My order of purchase LOL








PADI, STO, 777


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

US H-link...very comfortable smooth fitting bracelet. Glad I chose it...


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

with the CB12


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Dwijaya said:


> with the CB12
> View attachment 17040097


...like they were made for each other!


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Nathan over at 4:44 had my watch back on my wrist, a week after I sent it off. I was looking for a reason to change it up, so I figured a regulation on my movement was needed. I went with a top hat crystal, ( although it was a tough decision over the double dome…) brushed stainless bezel and ceramic inlay. I like the way it came out.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)




----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Good luck USMNT ⚽ 🇺🇲


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Mine says hello









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^
So does mine


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just like buses, they all turn up at once 😂


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 17067352


What a sharp looking watch !


----------



## XZACM102 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

C91!


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


Where's the strap from?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ChrisWMT said:


> Where's the strap from?


It's a custom mage canvas from Drunkartstraps.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

SRP777 on a Zuludiver tropic.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

Took it off for the photo, but this today. And will be for a while, I’m certain. 








It is actually quite a bit more green than it appears here. Teal, but a nice undertone of bright green. IMO. Currently on the green OEM strap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the ...775;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

asadtiger said:


> View attachment 17084900
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Very nice….. a bit like the bowling of Abrar. 🏏


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

With some Xmas friends


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

Yesterday i joined the club. The very first thought was "now that's a watch". It’s also very accurate at +3s/d so far and comfortable to wear. Very good!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

brandon\ said:


>


Looks like some mods on that? 
Very nice, that's for certain.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

dogboy said:


> Looks like some mods on that?
> Very nice, that's for certain.


Yes, it’s a mod. I love the dial of the Save The Ocean Great White. But there’s aspects of the standard and king that I like. I like the bezel grip pattern and ceramic insert of the king turtle. But I hated the lume. It was a dingy yellow during the day and a dim, weak blue at night. All of that was already solved with the standard version - white at day and bright green at night. So I got the standard version and a king version and swapped the innards - movement, dial, hands as all one unit - between the two. So I had the standard innards in a king case with the king bezel. Then I swapped the crystal for a double-dome sapphire with clear AR. And I swapped the chapter ring for a polished steel version. The last detail was the crown. I used the crown from the standard version that has a sunburst brushed finish. The king is just polished and looks unfinished. 

And that’s my ultimate version of the Turtle.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

brandon\ said:


> Yes, it’s a mod. I love the dial of the Save The Ocean Great White. But there’s aspects of the standard and king that I like. I like the bezel grip pattern and ceramic insert of the king turtle. But I hated the lume. It was a dingy yellow during the day and a dim, weak blue at night. All of that was already solved with the standard version - white at day and bright green at night. So I got the standard version and a king version and swapped the innards - movement, dial, hands as all one unit - between the two. So I had the standard innards in a king case with the king bezel. Then I swapped the crystal for a double-dome sapphire with clear AR. And I swapped the chapter ring for a polished steel version. The last detail was the crown. I used the crown from the standard version that has a sunburst brushed finish. The king is just polished and looks unfinished.
> 
> And that’s my ultimate version of the Turtle.


I would say that is a GREAT ultimate Turtle. The polished steel chapter ring is what caught my eye. I've seen OEM versions with all the rest of that. Sapphire, Great White face, no cyclops, ceramic bezel (but not the brushed bezel. It's polished. I prefer the brushed like you have). 

My green King Turtle Shell (?) (SRPH57) has most of the features you added to yours. Except, obviously, the face and chapter ring. IT has scratched all my Turtle itches for perhaps the foreseeable future.


----------



## AJamesP (Feb 6, 2015)

brandon\ said:


>


Gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

SRPA21 on CNS Ribbed


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

dogboy said:


> I would say that is a GREAT ultimate Turtle. The polished steel chapter ring is what caught my eye. I've seen OEM versions with all the rest of that. Sapphire, Great White face, no cyclops, ceramic bezel (but not the brushed bezel. It's polished. I prefer the brushed like you have).
> 
> My green King Turtle Shell (?) (SRPH57) has most of the features you added to yours. Except, obviously, the face and chapter ring. IT has scratched all my Turtle itches for perhaps the foreseeable future.


I’ve had like 5 different chapter rings in this. The difficult piece was getting one to jive with the yellowish/goldish markings on the bezel and the silver and white dial markings and hands. Polished hits the best to my eye.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 17098232


Ooooo.... nice bezel!


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here is this one, Vance.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 Save the Ocean Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i thought this was an interesting angle on the king turtle

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

My latest addition to my collection 🤩


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

Coffee time on the job!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

STO LE black case.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Working hard…


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here you go! Vance.


----------



## Mikey_84 (Jun 13, 2014)

Got my second turtle yesterday. Have wanted a pepsi padi for ages. The online AD I buy from very briefly had it discounted by nearly $100AUD so I couldn’t resist


----------



## OotOot (1 mo ago)

Love the Seiko Turtle! I attribute my affinity for watches and ultimately what started my collection to my Turtle. I’ve had so many people see it and think it’s a much higher end watch than it is and I love it.


----------



## OotOot (1 mo ago)

Here’s mine by the way with a a couple of
mods (ceramic bezel and lollipop second hand like the original)


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Christmas Eve in the pub…


----------



## OotOot (1 mo ago)

oiljam said:


> Christmas Eve in the pub…
> View attachment 17114360


Nice watch and good choice of beer


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

OotOot said:


> Nice watch and good choice of beer


I have one every so often as it reminds me of my backpacking days in Thailand, this and Chang Beer. I remember being particularly poorly after a late night on the Chang Beer and an early morning ferry to Ko Tao. What a fabulous place and some great memories. Would love to go back again at sometime. Don’t think I wore anything like a Seiko Turtle back then, maybe a cheap Casio, I’ll have to dig out some photos and see if there’s a wrist shot


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mausbiber8888 (Jun 1, 2020)

I owned the Padi Turtle and Sole it to a Friend because something felt Right. Then i saw the King Turtle with the green Face and green Diverś Strap and had to have her.

This Watch just feels righ and its my Go to Watch when its possible that it gets rough.

I like the Strap and the feel on the wrist and im chilled When i wear it because it can take a scratch.

My Wife and i went on Short Wellness Trip and along with the EX2 the Seiko was the Backup Watch i wore swimming and in the Sauna.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet Combo - perfect match 


Kev161 said:


> View attachment 17141755


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This turtle today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SPF13 Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 17148386
> 
> View attachment 17148385
> 
> ...


What model is this?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

dogboy said:


> What model is this?


it's the American version of the King Turtle, SRPE03, but modified with a domed crystal and black (kanji) day and date wheels!

before









after


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

timetellinnoob said:


> it's the American version of the King Turtle, SRPE03, but modified with a domed crystal and black (kanji) day and date wheels!
> 
> before
> View attachment 17150271
> ...


VERY nice!


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------

